# Who's Got The Fostiest Buds? Let's See How Frosty A Bud Can Really Get?



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

_***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_

Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!

Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!




aiight guys. Lets see what everyone else has got to show off!!!
​


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 12, 2010)

Here's a few closeups of my Nirvana strains..


----------



## Topo (May 12, 2010)

Wow! I can't touch that with a ten foot pole! Maybe in 2-3 weeks when my colas get all dusted and swollen!


----------



## Waggs (May 12, 2010)

Nice ones there!

Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


----------



## MrBuds.com (May 12, 2010)

Wow...it looks like it is snowing...good work guys...your buds look dense also looks like you have good light and low temp to get denser nugs...keep up the good work


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

didn't have time to snap anything special, just ran into the cupboard lights out so snapped and got back outta there


----------



## Waggs (May 12, 2010)

Ah, I usually have hairs on my buds even tho they arent allowed in my grow area they seem to come off my clothes or something when im tending the plants.. pain to keep em off lol.


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Here's a few closeups of my Nirvana strains..


Niiiiice. Heyy.. im in the advanced reply.. soo i cant see ur pics right now... but one of the pics.. towards teh end.. with the "deformed" looking bud... you know thats a Poly-Ploid bud right!!!??? those are pretty rare! i had 1 well.. 2 on my last WW grow.. if u look at my pics i posted... u see the giant bud thats the size of my arm...? thats a poly-ploid bud..

a poly-ploid bud is basically 2 buds growing on 1 budsite/branch.. have u realized that that branch probably have like double the amount of leaves it should have? and if u look all down the branch.. at each node.. instead of just the normal 2 budsites.. there should be 3-4 there.. =) i can jsut tel by lookin at it its a poly-ploid.. that things gonna weigh ALOT! just lettin ya know if u didnt kno already.



Topo said:


> Wow! I can't touch that with a ten foot pole! Maybe in 2-3 weeks when my colas get all dusted and swollen!


lol. well we will be here in 2-3 weeks. =) we'll be waiting for your bud-shots!!



Waggs said:


> Nice ones there!
> 
> Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


Wow.. looking good man!!alotta people seem to be growing the AI.. i might have to look into getting some. it looks good man!!



MrBuds.com said:


> Wow...it looks like it is snowing...good work guys...your buds look dense also looks like you have good light and low temp to get denser nugs...keep up the good work


lol. yess it does.. looks like it snowed all over every1's buds. lol. almost all teh strains are Nirvana straisn i think too. =) Go Nirvana!!

thanks for the compliments too! =)



tip top toker said:


> didn't have time to snap anything special, just ran into the cupboard lights out so snapped and got back outta there


Heyy.. might not be anythign special.. but lemme tell you.. that bud is COVERED in trichs!! deff qualifies to be in here with the frosty bud pics!! lol lookin good man!



Waggs said:


> Nice, I see ya have a cat there Tip Top..


lol.. u know what.. seems like ALOT of growers have cats... dik why. lol. I have a cat too. black and white.. he protects my closet.. lol. he hangs out in there sumtimes.. but knows better that to touch the plants.. but if any1 goes near the closet.. he starts to growl... lol.



and wow.. this thread is takin off huh?? WoooHooo! lol Lets keep it going guys!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

Waggs said:


> Ah, I usually have hairs on my buds even tho they arent allowed in my grow area they seem to come off my clothes or something when im tending the plants.. pain to keep em off lol.


lol. yeaa, that always happens to me too.. i'll take a nice pic.. then post it.. and notice theres cat hairs on it.. lol. oo well.. gives it that extra flavor... adn who else can say they have a bud with white, red, and BALCK hairs as well... lol


----------



## tip top toker (May 12, 2010)

Waggs said:


> Ah, I usually have hairs on my buds even tho they arent allowed in my grow area they seem to come off my clothes or something when im tending the plants.. pain to keep em off lol.


haha, if i could have cats around the flat i would, fucking tennancy agreement. nah, it's a really dusty flat, a nightmare to keep clean, and i really have to upgrade my extractor fan so i can add a really good quality filter over the air intakes. it's not idea right now



chb444220 said:


> Heyy.. might not be anythign special.. but lemme tell you.. that bud is COVERED in trichs!! deff qualifies to be in here with the frosty bud pics!! lol lookin good man!
> 
> lol.. u know what.. seems like ALOT of growers have cats... dik why. lol. I have a cat too. black and white.. he protects my closet.. lol. he hangs out in there sumtimes.. but knows better that to touch the plants.. but if any1 goes near the closet.. he starts to growl... lol.


haha, that's just the tip top of cola on my exodus cheese  yummy

and cats are great, but they seem to have this desire to eat plants from what i've seen


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> haha, if i could have cats around the flat i would, fucking tennancy agreement. nah, it's a really dusty flat, a nightmare to keep clean, and i really have to upgrade my extractor fan so i can add a really good quality filter over the air intakes. it's not idea right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww. that suck.. yeaa i wanna get a dog.. but no dogs allowed at my place.. =/ oo well.

and wow.. yeaa, i was gonna ask u what strain it was.. lol. and thats funy.. its jsut the "tip top"... lol i remember sum1 else growing that strain.. when it was finished it looked BEAUTIFUL too! and from what I can see.. yours is looking really good as well!

and naaa. my cats good. he might sniff it.. but thats it.. i can leave my plants out.. and leave teh room for an hour or w.e... adn come back and tey're fine. he doesnt bother them.. he protects them.. lol


----------



## Str8 Smokin (May 12, 2010)

here's one 4 u!!!


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 12, 2010)

Frosty goodness.. How bout' these pics


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!


holy shit huh... wow.. Looks like u wet ur leaves/plant.. and threw a bag of sugar at it!! lol i can see why u made it ur avatar!



CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Frosty goodness.. How bout' these pics


Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!! Fuckin NICE man!! what strain is that?? thats sum crazy lookin shit!! theres frost EVERYWHERE!! i bet even the soil on the bottom has some frost on it!!


----------



## Waggs (May 12, 2010)

Sweet buds. I recently planted some catnip by the way, to make my kitties happy and to give them something green inside to chew on instead of my grow lol.

Oh and I think the leaves are wet in that pix above .. I havent misted or foilar fed my girls since they started growing buds. Was paranoid of mold.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (May 12, 2010)

alright this thread is legit!!!!! I gotta get in on this!!!!! Just harvested some Strawberry Cough, don't have any pix yet, but they're comin! This is off my first harvest! Maybe not the FROSTIEST ever, but man she was covered!


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2010)

Waggs said:


> Sweet buds. I recently planted some catnip by the way, to make my kitties happy and to give them something green inside to chew on instead of my grow lol.
> 
> Oh and I think the leaves are wet in that pix above .. I havent misted or foilar fed my girls since they started growing buds. Was paranoid of mold.


lmfao.. wow.. i didnt kno u could actually grow catnip!! lmfao. thats funny. a good idea too. lol. yeaa, once my plants start budding.. no more spraying water. lol. i get paranoid of mold as well.



HookdOnChronics said:


> alright this thread is legit!!!!! I gotta get in on this!!!!! Just harvested some Strawberry Cough, don't have any pix yet, but they're comin! This is off my first harvest! Maybe not the FROSTIEST ever, but man she was covered!


thanks man. yeaa i thought this would be a good idea for a thread.. adn it seems like im not the only 1. lol. this threads poppin already!! and i only made it like an hour or 2 ago. =)

Mmmm. those buds look fuckin DELICIOUS!! I was just tellin my friend i wanna grow some of that shit sooo bad. supposed to have a really "low anxiety" high.. which is wat i need. =) lookin good man. adn those things are DEFF frosty!! lol and thats crazy.. u said that was from ur FIRST harvest!!! wow.. fucking incredible for ur 1st grow man!! u were made to grow! lol



Chuck420 said:


> fuckin nice them buds is white!


hellll yeaaa..man.. i wish I could sample one of those buds with him!


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. that diploid AI.. same one as in my avatar.

The opposite side was VERY leafy, I let my partner keep it.


----------



## MidSmoker (May 12, 2010)

heres a nice lilttle nug i think..


----------



## laceygirl (May 12, 2010)

Hi this is my white rhino 4 weeks in... can't wait to see what it finishes up like...







This is my SLH 4 weeks in... This is the most resinous plant I've ever seen, even some of the stems have trichs growing on them...
This thing still has almost six weeks to go....







 Laceygirl...


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Yeah.. that diploid AI.. same one as in my avatar.
> 
> The opposite side was VERY leafy, I let my partner keep it.


oo is it? i didnt even realize that. lol. yeaa when i had to trim it.. it was a pain in the ass cuz there was soo many leaves.. and htere was one oart of the bud.. that was like.. ALL leaves.. not a big part.. it was a tiny part. but i was trimming in and it was just like... all leaf. lol

soo did u know it was a poly-ploid bud?? they're supposed to be really rare.. but I think nirvana plants seem to carry these traits.. cuz my WW had 2.. one was bigger than the other tho.. and my otha friend was growin wonder woman i think it was.. from nirvana.. and he had a poly-ploid bud.. and now ur AI has one too.. thats 3 nirvana strains.. all different ones too.



MidSmoker said:


> View attachment 933812heres a nice lilttle nug i think..


Mmmm. wow that thing is pretty nice lookin... not gonna lie.. from far away.. jsut looked like a regular bud-shot.. but then i right clicked it and opened it in another window.. and got to see it close up.. and i could see the purple in it.. it looked really nice!! Good job man. is that from ur plant??



laceygirl said:


> Hi this is my white rhino 4 weeks in... can't wait to see what it finishes up like...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!! that White Rhino looks good for only 4 weeks flowering!! VERY frosty too!! Niiice. what company is that from?

And Damnnnnnn!! That Super Lemon Haze is really really frosty!! holy shit!! u would think that the White Rhino would be frostier...? but thats deff not the case.

SLH was a plant I always saw alotta people growing.. but for sum reason.. it never really caught my eye... until now. lol. have u grown it b4?? if soo hows the high/taste?


** Just wanted to Thank EVERYONE so far for all the pics!! This thread is not even a day old and already has a few pages filled with beautiful pics of beautiful plant grown by awesome growers! Keep Up the good work guys!!! Lets keep the pics coming!!

I have seen other pics in RIU and a couple other websites that I'm thinking about posting on here.. just for the hell of it.. even tho they're not mine.. they still look really really frosty.. adn i found one pic.. of a plant.. and it almost looks fake its so frosty!! im sure its real.. cuz the person has a lot more pics of it.. but its CRAZY how frosty it is... deff the frostiest bud I've EVER seen! I'm gonna try to find it and post them up here.. jsut to get sum more pics on here.

Anyone have any really purple buds too?? Just sooo you guys know.. this thread is for ANY bud/plant shots... even if u dont think its that frosty... but its a nice lookin plant or bud. throw it on here! I'd still like to see them!!

I want this thread to get huge!! =) and soo far.. we're on a good start!! keep it up guys!!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 13, 2010)

Ok I'll play along

Silver Haze 5 weeks into flowering 







Lemon Skunk







T


----------



## steve1978 (May 13, 2010)

i love frosty nugggggsgssss


----------



## Topo (May 13, 2010)

Ok, I still have about 3-4 weeks to get all frosted, but so far, so good 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

damn guys... talk about some frosty nugs!! DAMN!! lol. keep'em coming.. they all look BEAUTIFUL!!

i've been searchin around the internet... ryna find pics of some frosty buds I can add to this thread.. even tho they're not "mine".... i feel like tehy need to be seen by other people!! lol. ill try to add a fwe pics of diff plants every soo often.. weneva i find usmthin interesting.. ill throw them on here.. soo for starters.. here is by far... teh FROSTIEST plant I have EVER seen.... "Deep Chunk".....


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

and heres a couple more from a diff plant.. but still the same strain. (Deep Chunk)



now what do you guys think of these plants!!!??? lol. Deep Chunk is one frosty mother fucker...!! lol


----------



## HookdOnChronics (May 13, 2010)

WoW man, all theze buds are frosty as FUCK! We got some DAMN good growers up in this thread! Props to ALL!!!!! Fo REALZ!



chb444220 said:


> Mmmm. those buds look fuckin DELICIOUS!! I was just tellin my friend i wanna grow some of that shit sooo bad. supposed to have a really "low anxiety" high.. which is wat i need. =) lookin good man. adn those things are DEFF frosty!! lol and thats crazy.. u said that was from ur FIRST harvest!!! wow.. fucking incredible for ur 1st grow man!! u were made to grow! lol


Hey man thanks for the kind words!!!!!!!!!! You gotta know a grower fucking loves to hear this shit!!!!!  But yea it was my first grow, almost about to harvest me 2nd, So when I do I'll DEF take some pix and post em!

Oh ya and that strawberry cough is a very low anxiety high! So if you are the paranoid type, this is the weed for you dog! For realio!

EDIT: And JEEEEZIS KRIST That DEEP CHUNK is by far, wothiut a doubt, hands down, the frostiest mother fucking weed I have ever seen!!!!! Anyone know where I can get a clone??????????


----------



## jcdws602 (May 13, 2010)

WhiteBerry,Purple Kush Cross,Lavendor Cross


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> WoW man, all theze buds are frosty as FUCK! We got some DAMN good growers up in this thread! Props to ALL!!!!! Fo REALZ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeaa, we deff got some good ass growers here.. im surprised how popular this thread has gotten!! im happy about that tho. and n/p bout the kind words. its all teh truth. lol

and yeaa i used to get anxiety pretty bad weneva i smoked.. but now.. with this WW.. im fine. soo im just happy to be able to smoke.. adn enjoy it again like before. but yea, strawberry cough just sounds bomb.. adn has always been sumthin I wanted to try

and naa man. i whs i could find a clone of that Deep Chunk.. thats like some shit I've never seen before.. i thought it was a fake at 1st.. lol. but then I found another pic of the same strain.. but a diff plant.. and its got that same frosty look.. its INSANE looking man.. im gonna try and find sum more pics like that... doubt i'll find anything that can touch that.. but im still gonna look for some new and exciting bud-shots to post up here.



jcdws602 said:


> WhiteBerry,Purple Kush Cross,Lavendor Cross


WOW! That is frosty as shit!! did u make this strain urself!? regardless.. the fact that u grew that is AMAZING! very beautiful plant man. +Rep


----------



## doc111 (May 13, 2010)

White Widow at 10 weeks


----------



## greengenius (May 13, 2010)

So it's not the frostiest, but who can complain at 3 weeks.


----------



## doc111 (May 13, 2010)

Same strain................


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

*Mist Of Destruction*






*Blue Sat*


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

doc111 said:


> White Widow at 10 weeks


heyy man.. idk if its only me.. but i cant see the pic... =/



greengenius said:


> So it's not the frostiest, but who can complain at 3 weeks.


heyy like u said.. its pretty damn forsty for 3 weeks!! wayy frostier than mine are at 3 weeks!! looking good!!



doc111 said:


> Same strain................


=/ again.. cant see the pic man..

*jcdws602 - sorry cant give ya any rep.. guess i gave out too much.. =/ *


----------



## doc111 (May 13, 2010)

How about now?


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

ICE


----------



## chow (May 13, 2010)

Not too frosty,just fancied putting it up here


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

doc111 said:


> How about now?


Ahhhhh.. MUCH better! =) wow thats fuckin nice lookin man!! u said thats White Widow!? what company is it from? Looks like its got sum color to it as well..? very nice man.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

JN811 said:


> ICE


wow. that bud looks DELICIOUS!! very nice.. did that ice have that "purple" pheno?? It almost looks like its got a purple tint to it? regardless it looks really good. I cant wait to harvest my plant!! still got 4-5 weeks to go. =/



chow said:


> Not too frosty,just fancied putting it up here


heyy man.. still looks good to me!! just because its not super frosty doesnt mean its not some bomb shit.. that shit looks good man. very nice bud structure. =) what strain is it??


----------



## doc111 (May 13, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Ahhhhh.. MUCH better! =) wow thats fuckin nice lookin man!! u said thats White Widow!? what company is it from? Looks like its got sum color to it as well..? very nice man.


It's Joey Weed. 2 of the plants had some purple in them. 1 had a lot of purple!


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

doc111 said:


> It's Joey Weed. 2 of the plants had some purple in them. 1 had a lot of purple!


Niiiiice! Did u grow them indoors? if so, any tips on makin them turn purple?? or is it just the genetics..? I know if you drop the temps enough at night u can turn them purple a bit.. but I know its not good to do either.. if its too cold or w.e... adn i'd just be scared to wait 13 weeks for my plants to finish.. and then fuck them all up at the very end tryna turn them purple.... lol. that'd be my luck... hahah regardless they look great man!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

*Pysodelicia*




*Purple Kush*


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

*Purple Kush*




*Psicodelicia

*View attachment 934532


----------



## BiG PuFFer (May 13, 2010)

sensi star


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2010)

BiG PuFFer said:


> sensi star


yet another strain I would like to grow... man.. if i ever get a big chunk of money... im gonna end up blowing it all on seeds! lmao.. i can see it already.. might sell like an O of my White Widow and pick up a few seeds.. PineApple Express is gonna be 1st on my list tho!


----------



## JN811 (May 13, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow. that bud looks DELICIOUS!! very nice.. did that ice have that "purple" pheno?? It almost looks like its got a purple tint to it? regardless it looks really good. I cant wait to harvest my plant!! still got 4-5 weeks to go. =/
> 
> 
> 
> heyy man.. still looks good to me!! just because its not super frosty doesnt mean its not some bomb shit.. that shit looks good man. very nice bud structure. =) what strain is it??


yea it got purple late in flowering... I feel ya man i got 2-3 weeks left till harvest... that was from my last harvest


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

JN811 said:


> yea it got purple late in flowering... I feel ya man i got 2-3 weeks left till harvest... that was from my last harvest



thats awesome!! did u have ot drop the temps at all?? or did it just purple on its own?? it looks really good tho! yeaa, i went through ur journal last night. sorry u werent happy with the Nirvana strains.. I've only done white widow so far.. but am VERY happy with the results!


----------



## usuf (May 14, 2010)

White Widow.


----------



## doc111 (May 14, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Niiiiice! Did u grow them indoors? if so, any tips on makin them turn purple?? or is it just the genetics..? I know if you drop the temps enough at night u can turn them purple a bit.. but I know its not good to do either.. if its too cold or w.e... adn i'd just be scared to wait 13 weeks for my plants to finish.. and then fuck them all up at the very end tryna turn them purple.... lol. that'd be my luck... hahah regardless they look great man!!


Yeah, I grew 'em indoors. I didn't drop the temps or anything. I had 8 plants and 2 of them turned purple at the finish. It surprised me a little but they turned out really nice.


----------



## chow (May 14, 2010)

heyy man.. still looks good to me!! just because its not super frosty doesnt mean its not some bomb shit.. that shit looks good man. very nice bud structure. =) what strain is it??[/QUOTE]

Thanks man,its CH9 Super haze,been growing the same strain for a while now,i really like it.


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

usuf said:


> View attachment 935227
> 
> White Widow.


Niiiiiice! Im growin white widow again too. deff like it alot! very nice smell.. nice yield.. nice colorfull looking buds.. very nice high.... shit.. cant really complain about it at all... the only thing i could think of to complain about is teh flowering time... but mine was done in 8 weeks... soo cant complain about that either. =) 

wat complany is it from?



doc111 said:


> Yeah, I grew 'em indoors. I didn't drop the temps or anything. I had 8 plants and 2 of them turned purple at the finish. It surprised me a little but they turned out really nice.


wow.. yea that is a nice surprise!! I am hoping the purple power plants will turn purple.. the seed just started to crack today.... took a while.. even jsut for it to crack!.. but its opening.. soo im happy. lol. now just gotta hope its a femal!! even tho i do want a male.. soo i can pollinate some plants. =) im gonna go pollinating crazy... hahaha.. =) gonna make a bunch of new strains for me. =)



chow said:


> heyy man.. still looks good to me!! just because its not super frosty doesnt mean its not some bomb shit.. that shit looks good man. very nice bud structure. =) what strain is it??


Thanks man,its CH9 Super haze,been growing the same strain for a while now,i really like it.[/QUOTE]

no problem. and yea man it looks really good! i like my White Widow.. and plan on growing it for a while.. everything about it is awesome! =D no complaints at all!!


----------



## Topo (May 14, 2010)

Still early on....


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2010)

Topo said:


> View attachment 935559
> 
> Still early on....


wow!! yeaa i like the 1st pic alot! very nice man!! in a few more weeks... i ca npost up sum pics of my White Widow!! =D she usually gets pretty frosty.. and maybe if this Mystery Plant ends up bein frosty.. i can post pics of her up as well. =)


----------



## blaze1camp (May 14, 2010)

heres a pic of mk ultra day 8 weeks


----------



## smoknjoek (May 14, 2010)

Here's some 1024 !!!View attachment 936474


----------



## hillsidefarmer (May 15, 2010)

White Widow starting week 7, 2 weeks to go. One of the smaller buds, but the photo came out correct/
View attachment 936787


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

alllright. well did a lil more searching.. adn found some more very very frosty pics of plants.. they all have the correct names too.. soo if any1 is interested in what the strain is.. they are all teh correct names. =) som eof these bud are fucking incredible!! they almost look fake.. lol. here ya go guys. enjoyyyy!


*The White*​




*Sour Bubble*​





*Red ColumbianXPanamanian

*





*dc x arne* (Deep Chunk x ?)​





*Purple Widow*


​


----------



## CLOSETGROWTH (May 15, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> holy shit huh... wow.. Looks like u wet ur leaves/plant.. and threw a bag of sugar at it!! lol i can see why u made it ur avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!! Fuckin NICE man!! what strain is that?? thats sum crazy lookin shit!! theres frost EVERYWHERE!! i bet even the soil on the bottom has some frost on it!!


Thanks Man, 
Its a strain I put together called Glass Slipper.. It is a Brother Grimms Cinderella 99 I crossed with an unknown Indica..I wanna say Northern Lights.. Just not sure.


----------



## Jack747 (May 15, 2010)

I'm jealous// I like the one picture with the bowl


----------



## smoknjoek (May 15, 2010)

Fixed my previous post now the pic will show


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Thanks Man,
> Its a strain I put together called Glass Slipper.. It is a Brother Grimms Cinderella 99 I crossed with an unknown Indica..I wanna say Northern Lights.. Just not sure.


thats cool. and thats a cool name too man. cant wait to start breeding stuff. im hopin one of the 4 Purple Power seeds I have is a male... gonna use that to breed and make sum purple widow. hopefully like the one in the pictures above. =) Keep up the good work man.



Jack747 said:


> I'm jealous// I like the one picture with the bowl


yeaaa. lol. me too! that bud looks delicious!! like i just said above.. im hopin to get 1 purple power male.. and harvest the pollen and use that to breed. =) and i have like 6 more FEM white widow seeds... gonna breed it with that.. and see if i can get sum purple widow that looks like that!! lol. that would be nice. =)


----------



## homebrewer (May 15, 2010)

40 days in:



...and some purple:


----------



## rhcp4life (May 15, 2010)




----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> 40 days in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and some purple:


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! thats incredible man!! WOW! wat strain is that!!?? well BOTH of them actually! lol. that 1st one is very fucking frosty!! and the purple one is just beautiful!! 

man.. i really hope my purple power is a female... and grows into something 1/2 as beautiful as that!!! i've never grown anything purple yet.. soo im really excited for it. nice fuckin job man!!

im outta rep pts.. =/ but if i could i would deff rep ya! maybe sum1 else will for me...? =) any takers?? lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2010)

rhcp4life said:


>


wow!! the buds arent that frosty but they are fucking HUGE!! damn!! how the hell did u get them to be so big!!?? and ur only growing in a folgers container too!!?? u should drug test ur plants man.... i think they might be taking steroids!! or.... maybe sum1's giving them steroids... lol


----------



## homebrewer (May 15, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! thats incredible man!! WOW! wat strain is that!!?? well BOTH of them actually! lol. that 1st one is very fucking frosty!! and the purple one is just beautiful!!
> 
> man.. i really hope my purple power is a female... and grows into something 1/2 as beautiful as that!!! i've never grown anything purple yet.. soo im really excited for it. nice fuckin job man!!
> 
> im outta rep pts.. =/ but if i could i would deff rep ya! maybe sum1 else will for me...? =) any takers?? lol


Thanks! The first one is a local strain that seems to be weighted more to the indica side judging by the effect. The purple one was said to be GDP, but based on pics, I personally think it's more like a purple urkle. Regardless of the name, it has a fantastic sativa buzz and takes about 11 weeks to finish. She's a heavy yielder so the extra few weeks aren't so bad.


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Thanks! The first one is a local strain that seems to be weighted more to the indica side judging by the effect. The purple one was said to be GDP, but based on pics, I personally think it's more like a purple urkle. Regardless of the name, it has a fantastic sativa buzz and takes about 11 weeks to finish. She's a heavy yielder so the extra few weeks aren't so bad.


wow. yeaa that 1st strain in really frosty man.. im jealous! lol. and yeaa i think ur right.. doesnt look too much like grand daddy purple. that thing is a beautiful purple color tho.. not too dark purple... just the right shade. i needa grow sum shit like that!!

and u grew them outdoors?? ive never seen a plant get so purple indoors... soo im guessin it was outdoors.


----------



## homebrewer (May 16, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> and u grew them outdoors?? ive never seen a plant get so purple indoors... soo im guessin it was outdoors.


Nope, it was an indoor grow. These are products of the two mothers that I have. The purple one flowers normally until about week 6, then she starts to show hues of purple. The purple picture above is during the last week (week 11), so in the last 5 weeks of flowering, she really goes through a transformation. And the funny thing is, these plants are treated nearly identically, one just turns out more icy, one turns purple, lol.


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Nope, it was an indoor grow. These are products of the two mothers that I have. The purple one flowers normally until about week 6, then she starts to show hues of purple. The purple picture above is during the last week (week 11), so in the last 5 weeks of flowering, she really goes through a transformation. And the funny thing is, these plants are treated nearly identically, one just turns out more icy, one turns purple, lol.


WHAT!!?? r u fucking serious!!?? wow.. thats gotta be one of the purplest indoor plants i have ever seen!! thats incredible!! most purple strains i've seen grown indoors have like.. just a lil bit of a purple tint to them... or maybe even like 30%-50% of the plant is purple.... but never anything like that!! thats crazy.... thats all i can say.. very fucking impressive....


----------



## donkey.420 (May 16, 2010)

i wish when i opened my folgers coffee that plant would pop out of there. its always coffee tho


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 16, 2010)

r these frostee???


----------



## donkey.420 (May 16, 2010)

not the frostiest but good.


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> r these frostee???



ehhh.. they're ok i guess... =/ lmao yeaaa riiiite. those things are fuckin sexy!! what strain is that!!?? looks like u got urself a nice yield as well.. very very nice man. =) these pics are all making me jealous!! lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> not the frostiest but good.


Mmmmm.. yeaa in the top left corner u can see a nice cluster of crystals.. looks good man. =)


----------



## laceygirl (May 16, 2010)

Super Lemon Haze at 37 days flowering... So resinous... Taking them to 70 days, what do you reckon they'll look like then??? 







LG


----------



## donkey.420 (May 16, 2010)

a little bit frosty lol


----------



## donkey.420 (May 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Super Lemon Haze at 37 days flowering... So resinous... Taking them to 70 days, what do you reckon they'll look like then???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
some hash with a couple leaf tips is my guess lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Super Lemon Haze at 37 days flowering... So resinous... Taking them to 70 days, what do you reckon they'll look like then???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.. yeaa i can only imagine what its gonna look like when its finished!! ur probly gonna have to scrape all teh crystals off if u want to see anything green. lol you'll probly end up with like a couple ounces of weed.. adn an ouce of hash from the leaves.. lol very very nice!! im jealous!!

good to see that there are girl growers on here too! =) im not a girl tho. if ur wondering. lol. ur name should be Ms. Ganja.. or Mrs. Ganja tho. =)



donkey.420 said:


> a little bit frosty lol


wow! lol. VERY fucking frosty. im gonna look for sum more nice bus shots to throw on here as well.

Keep'em coming guys!!


----------



## laceygirl (May 16, 2010)

Lol donkey, that would be awesome... Red celophane, gold stamped hash on the stems....lol..


----------



## Spukoo4U (May 16, 2010)

Waggs said:


> Nice ones there!
> 
> Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


When you say 8 weeks in flower atm.. doese that mean this is an auto flower?
Hope so looking awesome....gonna try some auto's for myself....gonna throw em outdoors for a quick guerrilla grow....


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 16, 2010)

a few girls have been trying to do that but RIU hasnt done it for them, 

but it was thai-skunk bagseed, 150 HPS in veg for 2 months and a 400HPS flower with the MH at 2 weeks before harvest, i blame humboldt nutrients HONEY and the MH for the resin build.


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

Spukoo4U said:


> When you say 8 weeks in flower atm.. doese that mean this is an auto flower?
> Hope so looking awesome....gonna try some auto's for myself....gonna throw em outdoors for a quick guerrilla grow....


i think he meant At The Moment.. (atm for short) but i could be wrong. lol. cuz most auto's are finished in like 8-9 weeks.. soo if couldnt flower for that long.

but yeaa Nirvana has just recently got some auto's. u ay want to check them out.. the prices are AWESOME!



FuZZyBUDz said:


> a few girls have been trying to do that but RIU hasnt done it for them,
> 
> but it was thai-skunk bagseed, 150 HPS in veg for 2 months and a 400HPS flower with the MH at 2 weeks before harvest, i blame humboldt nutrients HONEY and the MH for the resin build.


yeaaa, i think they should let tehm be able to say wether they're a girl or not.. and have the names changed... =/ maybe eventually if enuff ppl ccomplain.. they will fix it.

yeaa i've heard using "daylight" bulbs or MH for the last couple weeks helps trich production.. and i've never heard of using honey tho?? i've heard of using molasses tho.. i actualy used that for my last grow.. but i only used it for teh last week 1/2.. cuz i had just heard about it.

i just gave my WW and Mystery plants a dose of Molasses yesterday. =) i know its probly just in my head.. but the budsites look soo much bigger already.. but like i said.. i think its just in my head... but who knowsssss.


----------



## greengenius (May 17, 2010)

12345....


----------



## BlackMetalGrower (May 17, 2010)

Hey all, new to the forum, bView attachment 941264ut had to get into this thread. Here's some White Widow at 5 weeks. All organic, and completely frosted. More pics soon.View attachment 941262


----------



## chb444220 (May 17, 2010)

greengenius said:


> 12345....


wow.. very very nice. I LOVE the color of the bud. =) very nice color green.. and very crystaly!! what strain is it?? almost reminds me of my white widow. =)



BlackMetalGrower said:


> Hey all, new to the forum, bView attachment 941264ut had to get into this thread. Here's some White Widow at 5 weeks. All organic, and completely frosted. More pics soon.View attachment 941262


heyy man. welcome to the thread... but sadly... the links to ur pics arent working.... =( try to post tehm again.. see if it works.. cuz i do wanna see the white widow!


----------



## greengenius (May 17, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow.. very very nice. I LOVE the color of the bud. =) very nice color green.. and very crystaly!! what strain is it?? almost reminds me of my white widow. =]


It's purple kush at 6 weeks.  they are hard as rocks.


----------



## chb444220 (May 18, 2010)

greengenius said:


> It's purple kush at 6 weeks.  they are hard as rocks.


wow.. thats the same plant?? doesnt even look like it.. o well. mann.. that bud does look solid tho!! raelly nicely grown man.. it looks PERFECT! should be done soon!! have u thought about adding mollases during the last couple weeks?? its supposed to help break down any nute buildup.. and the sugar is really good for the buds/leaves/plant in general.. and they say it can add up to 15%-20% more weight to ur yield....? i used it the last week 1/2 on my white widow plant.. and she semmed to like it alot. =) u just add 1 tablespoon of molasses to a gallon of water.. and use some every other watering... its good to do it during the last 2 weeks.. during ur flush.. since hse wont be getting any nutes... she will put the molasses to good use.

i had a schedule i used b4.. i can look for it. my friend gave it to me.. but wen u use the molasses... sayyy u add the gallon of water with the molasses.. ur suppsoed to add another 1/2 gallon to it after u add the molasses... idk why..? lol. but thats what it said to do.

u can also use molasses throughout ur flowering time too.. like put a tablespoon in a gallon of water adn water with it at like 3 weeks... then again and about week 5 and then use it during ur flush.. its supposed to be really good for it.



donkey.420 said:


> i like the unfocused buds in the background. looks cool as hell


lol. yeaa i didnt even notice that at 1st.. it does look really cool. =)


----------



## chb444220 (May 18, 2010)

ok guys.. found a few more pics.. forgive me if i post sum that i already put up here.. i just have a giant list of bud pics.. and idk which ones i put up already... soo here ya go! =)



*c99 x jillybean*​









*Cannacopia's Lapis Mnt. Indica


*



*Deep Chunk x StrawBerry Cough


*





*DJ Cocoa Kush



*


aiight guys. hope u enjoy these pics. =) My White Widow is starting to frost up a little bit.. shes at week 4 today.. soo in another week or 2.. I will post sum pics up of her. =) cuz I'm sure she will be getting really frosty sooon. =)​


----------



## Waggs (May 18, 2010)

Heres my white widow 9 weeks flowering as of yesterday..Choppin her soon as her pot dries out.


----------



## chb444220 (May 18, 2010)

Waggs said:


> Heres my white widow 9 weeks flowering as of yesterday..Choppin her soon as her pot dries out.


wow. looks good!! =) nicely dont. looks like u got alotta nice budsites underneath as well. u should post up sum budshots when shes all trimmed up and stuff... chopping and trimming is always the best part!!! but that shit can take FOREVER sumtimes! oo. especially if ur like me.. and pay attention to detail toooo much. lol. it took me 2 1/2 days to harvest my ONE White Widow plant. it was 3 ounces worth.. but i was jsut bein too picky.. idek how many hours it took.. but it was deff alot. lol good luck man. have fun trimming. =)


----------



## donkey.420 (May 18, 2010)

from the archives


----------



## Waggs (May 18, 2010)

hehe I guess im lazy.. I just trim up all the stuff that doesnt have any trichs on it, then I hang the rest. Once its dry then I trim it on down a bit more. Heres the Aurora Indica I harvested last week hanging. Maybe I need to trim more first I dunno.. hehe I dry them in a dark tent with 6inch exhaust fan running and a passive intake. This is only my second plant, the widow will be my third to be harvested. Ive dried a few buds off the Aurora in a dehydrator and wow it will stone you hard. Couchlock is very correct for its description 

I run 250 true watts in cfls for side lighting in two home made refectors btw, and I'll post some shots when I harvest for sure. As you can see from all the nute burn and heat stress on that poor widow, she had a rough grow. I was learning


----------



## potberto (May 18, 2010)

Here's my White Widow, 5 weeks and 3 days of flowering so far.. Just a few more to go!! She's getting pretty frosty and stinky now... For some reason imageshack keeps flipping the pic..


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> from the archives


Vedy Nice Vedy Nice!! =) really impressive. I like the 1st pic alot! =)



Waggs said:


> hehe I guess im lazy.. I just trim up all the stuff that doesnt have any trichs on it, then I hang the rest. Once its dry then I trim it on down a bit more. Heres the Aurora Indica I harvested last week hanging. Maybe I need to trim more first I dunno.. hehe I dry them in a dark tent with 6inch exhaust fan running and a passive intake. This is only my second plant, the widow will be my third to be harvested. Ive dried a few buds off the Aurora in a dehydrator and wow it will stone you hard. Couchlock is very correct for its description
> 
> I run 250 true watts in cfls for side lighting in two home made refectors btw, and I'll post some shots when I harvest for sure. As you can see from all the nute burn and heat stress on that poor widow, she had a rough grow. I was learning


lol. naa i wouldnt call it laziness.. hahaha. like u said.. u trim it after.. soo either way.. eventually it gets trimmed. lol. i just pay wayyyy too much attention to detail.. and it sucks. if u look through my journal at some of the buds.. there is like NO leaves at all on it.. lol. but after like 6 hours.. i started gettin lazy.. and doing a faster job. lol. wen i looked at my pile of trimmings... idek how many red hairs and pieces of buds i saw in there. lol. i was just soo sick of trimming.. i was basically cutting off a small layer of the bud.. just to speed things up. lol. gonna try to get sum help for next time.. my mom helped me.. but after 3 hours.. she ws doen. lol.

yea man the plants look good tho. adn thats crzy u have 250 watts just for the side lighting! lol. i have about 410-420 TRUE watts of CFL's for my whole grow.. only 2 plants. but still. u have a lil more than 1/2 of that just for side lighting.. hahaha



potberto said:


> Here's my White Widow, 5 weeks and 3 days of flowering so far.. Just a few more to go!! She's getting pretty frosty and stinky now... For some reason imageshack keeps flipping the pic..


wow. looking pretty frosty man. keep up the good work!! what company is it from?? adn why do u still use imageshack?? u ahve the pic saved to ur computer right?? just use Rollitup's image uploader.. its alot easier. just click on the lil picture thingy.. to the right of the mail/letter icon.. itr should already be on "From Computer" and then click select files.. and pick ur picture u want. and click upload files. u can upload more than 1 at a time too. adn then once its uploaded.. if u leave teh mouse over the pic... u will see a lil pencil icon in the top left corner of the pic.. click on that.. and that will allow u to adjust the size of the pic.. =) i used to use photobucket.. but this is MUCH faster.



Sr. Verde said:


> I got through like 50 posts and had to stop
> 
> I feel like im having a heart attack from amazement and excitedness


lmao.. yeaa, there are sum pretty beautiful/breathtaking/heart-attack-inducing pictures on here.. hahahaha. =) glad u enjoy the pics.. jsut remember to breatheeeeeee. lol. =)


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 19, 2010)

Ok you all have me droooooling you on your buds,watch out for mold Sorry about that.

Here are some updated pics of my Nirvana Grow

First day of week 5
Blackjack


Snow White


FullMoon


Chrystal


----------



## hillsidefarmer (May 19, 2010)

Casey Jones Day 50, Just getting frostier and frostier.


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2010)

hillsidefarmer said:


> Casey Jones Day 50, Just getting frostier and frostier.


holy shit! u cant even see the calaxes under all those crystals!! lol. NICE!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 19, 2010)

Snow white
swollen calyxe
View attachment 945125View attachment 945126
damn i thought these girls were hermie-ing on me


----------



## themda (May 20, 2010)

sweet mother of god these are some nice buds. i hope mine start lookin like those soon!


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Snow white
> swollen calyxe
> View attachment 945125View attachment 945126
> damn i thought these girls were hermie-ing on me


lol. nope nope. =) you are gooood! thank god man... hermies are EVIL lil fuckers!! lol



themda said:


> sweet mother of god these are some nice buds. i hope mine start lookin like those soon!


lol. agreed! haha this was ur 1st post! woooohoooo! my thread de-virginized yet another person. =) lol. this thread is a PIMP!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 20, 2010)

damn all i gotta say is that deep chunk x strawberry cough wins hahahaha

that CJ looks real good to but sorry the one above is deadly


----------



## GI JO (May 20, 2010)

Nebula


----------



## Xi Lt Steve iX (May 20, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Ok I'll play along
> 
> Silver Haze 5 weeks into flowering
> 
> ...


theres a bug on your first pic :O


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

yeah had hermies 3 yrs ago suck balls,done everything since to prevent.Nice buds people keep it up


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> damn all i gotta say is that deep chunk x strawberry cough wins hahahaha
> 
> that CJ looks real good to but sorry the one above is deadly


yeaaa i feel ya.. either the deep chunk x strawberry cough.. or jsut the deep chunk in general.. i NEVER knew buds could get so frosty.. that shit is fuckin rediculous!!



GI JO said:


> View attachment 946638View attachment 946639Nebula


wow.. thats VERY frosty!! where did u get that strain?? was it a clone? or did u order it sumwhere?? it looks amazing!



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> yeah had hermies 3 yrs ago suck balls,done everything since to prevent.Nice buds people keep it up


yeaa, my very 1st grow went hermie.. but it was my 1st grow.. and i was already like 4 weeks into flowering.. sooo i kept it growing (i had 3 of them.. and all 3 were hermines) and i ended up killing one on accident. and had to harvest the other 2 at like 7 weeks.. but man... that was the seediest weed i ever had.. no bullshit.. in a nug the size of a quarter.. probly had like 10-20 seeds in it.. there were more seeds than buds in all teh buds.. it SUCKED! i never knew weed could get so seedy!!

it did get me pretty high tho.. believe it or not... lol. it got me wayyy higher than any mids i ever smoked. =)

but yea i agree.. i will NEVER grow 1 again.. and i do my best to prevent it as well... never again.... lol


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

yeah CHB just must have smoked some paranoid weed that day(sour OG)hmmm...I agree out of all the pics The chunk x strawberry cough caught my eye,how long is the flowering period and the yield size patients would love it here in Vegas


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 20, 2010)

Oh yeah chubs.the copecorpeoiuosuosiusou mountain lampis indica that tuff too,I know I spelled it wrong.
and do you live in the states?


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> yeah CHB just must have smoked some paranoid weed that day(sour OG)hmmm...I agree out of all the pics The chunk x strawberry cough caught my eye,how long is the flowering period and the yield size patients would love it here in Vegas


the flowering period is a normal one.. like 8-9 weeks.. but the yield is so-so... not alot but not small either.. about right in the middle.. idk where u can find that tho.. lol. i was searchin on attitude.. but couldnt find it.. but it must be available sumwea.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (May 21, 2010)

deep chunk X strawberry cough is clone only in cali i looked after i saw the pic

HEMPDEPOT sells a lot of deep chunk crosses by CANNACOPIA check em out


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> deep chunk X strawberry cough is clone only in cali i looked after i saw the pic
> 
> HEMPDEPOT sells a lot of deep chunk crosses by CANNACOPIA check em out


oo ok. thanks man. =) i wan wondering where to find that.. well u could always buy some strawberry cough and cross the 2 i guess.. it would be hard to get it stable enough to produce buds exactly like the one in that pic

but yeaa im gonna go check it out now. =)


----------



## greengenius (May 21, 2010)

Bubba Kush


























Those are all about 6-7 weeks, this one's at 4 weeks


----------



## immaking3 (May 21, 2010)

greenthumb how are the bj and chrystal goin thinking about growin them myself....would you reccomend?


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 21, 2010)

Chrystal Is HUGE But she is sensitive to high fertz and needs alot of Nitrogen besides thats she is a GOOD yielder and covered in trichromes

BlackJack Def has TWO distinct phenos but both are very strong all seeds germed on BJ she is just a good all around low maintnance girls( i prefer the more sativa BJ still phat buds but seem to grow much quicker and easily 1 week ahead of harvest vs her smaller sisters,which is odd usually more indicas finish first).

DO NOT OVERLOOK FULLMOON she is nutz she is by far the longest strain of all by 2 to 3 weekS(14 weeks)But she is More mature and covered in just as much trichromes as all the other ones and the damn thing still has 9 weeks.I showed my wife my avatar pic after showing her the plant her exact words were "are you serious 9 more weeks"I laughed hard so yeah full moon for sure,hell even if you wanted to pick a 9 weeks it is still COVERED in crystals.

And as far as White widow I grew in the past >SNOW WHITE definitaly will be tops in my list
Chrystal is quicker to flower than BJ,Swiss cheese is quicker than Chrystal


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 21, 2010)

Chrystal little over 5 weeks
View attachment 949483View attachment 949484


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2010)

greengenius said:


> Bubba Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! thats really really really nice looking man!! damn! does the first or 2nd pics have sum purple in it?? looks like it. i wish i could get sum of my plants to purple a bit.. im thinking baout ordering sum kind of purple strain from Attitude wen i make my next purchase.. theres not any REAL purple strains around my area.. and ppl just go by name and appearence here... sooo if they see weed that is actually purple.. they will shit themselves.. lol. i dont sell weed.. but wen i have a bunch.. i like to smoke with ppl.. or hand out a lil sample.. =) im just a nice person. lol. but anywayz.. lookin really good man! where did u order that strain from,?



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Chrystal Is HUGE But she is sensitive to high fertz and needs alot of Nitrogen besides thats she is a GOOD yielder and covered in trichromes
> 
> BlackJack Def has TWO distinct phenos but both are very strong all seeds germed on BJ she is just a good all around low maintnance girls( i prefer the more sativa BJ still phat buds but seem to grow much quicker and easily 1 week ahead of harvest vs her smaller sisters,which is odd usually more indicas finish first).
> 
> ...


im in LOVE with my White Widow!! hahaha.. but its the only strain I've grown soo far.. soo i have nothing to compare it to. lol.

and im sure u already know this.. u have done wuite a few grows. lol. but the full moon may finish earlier than Nirvana sais.. some strains they say will finish in 9-11 weeks... and they finish in 8. just letti n ya know. cant wait to see it all finished!!! =D



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Chrystal little over 5 weeks
> View attachment 949483View attachment 949484


----------



## greengenius (May 22, 2010)

This bubba is also referred to as the pre98 bubba. We received clones of it from a local grower, who claimed it was just 'some kush plant'. 

After I grew it smelled it tasted it and compared, bubba was an obvious answer. I received another clone of it from another grower who claimed it was Afghani Silver Haze. Same exact plant. 

It does get a purple tinge to it near the end, but I think that's because my room has constant air conditioning as the tips of the bracs are the only part that turns purple. Looks similar to the purple qualities in la con.

Here's a couple more shots in a thread I posted a while back.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/297448-3-little-sog-colas.html


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2010)

greengenius said:


> This bubba is also referred to as the pre98 bubba. We received clones of it from a local grower, who claimed it was just 'some kush plant'.
> 
> After I grew it smelled it tasted it and compared, bubba was an obvious answer. I received another clone of it from another grower who claimed it was Afghani Silver Haze. Same exact plant.
> 
> ...



yeaa ive actually heard of the pre98 bubba kush. well it looks really good man. and really frosty as well. and i like th elil purple tint to it. =) one of my friends ghrew out Nirvana's white widow which is wat im growing.. an dhe would turn his AC on at night and face it under his closet door.. and his WW came out with a nice purple tint to it as well.. wish i had an ac... lol. oo well.. im thinkin about just buyin a purple strain june 3rd.. when the Attitude has that deal where u get 7 free feminized seeds when u spend $32. just gotta find a some-what cheap purple or blue strain.. that grows well indoors.

im gonna go check out that link now.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 22, 2010)

mmmmmm pre98 bubba (original chemdawg line mmmm mmmm)I only get reg bubba here still good but no pre98
Thanks CHB btw

My local dispence has Chemdawg and sour diesel clones been thinking real hard about getting


----------



## donkey.420 (May 22, 2010)

More pics more pics more pics


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> More pics more pics more pics


look. lemme see what i can find for frosty buds. =)


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 23, 2010)

Camera phone gives this bud no justice


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2010)

Mmmmm. they still look VERY nice tho.. i can only imagin wat they look like in person! =)

yeaa, i am gonna go do my lil search... and try to find sum more nice and frosty buds to post up on here! im sure i can find sum good ones.

in about another 2 weeks... i will be able to post pics from my White Widow plant. she will be 5 weeks into flowering tomorrow.. and is pushing out orange hairs all over. =) pretty frosty.. but my WW's tend to frost up alot towards week 7ish.

allllright. i'll try findin sum nice shots to put up here.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 24, 2010)

LOL smoke half bowl passed out after I loaded pics with laptop on my lap....damn by far A+ medical has the best smoke from all dispensaries in town.

I have smoke all other purps.kush's,skkunks and it takes atleast 2 bowls to get that damn high holy moly man....and the good new he said I could get a clone of a couple strain he does not put out and hawaiian kush is on....
A MUST GUYS do not miss out on this strain if grown well Min 8weeks

Hey CHB ill post some in a couple days I am trying something new I trimmed all purple large fan leaves to allow for light,I know they stress but I backed them up with some healing solution and 24hr they look bigger and measure slightly larger so it worked now more light LARGER BUDS 

BEFORE TRIM
3 days before week 6


AFteR TRIM
2 days before week 6


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2010)

wow.. looking good man! yeaa, i do that as well.. trim off some of the larger fan leaves.. I've heard that if you only do a few leaves per day or every other day.. it does not really stress the plant... that wat i try to do.. but sumtimes i get carried away.. hahaha. but yea man theyre looking great.

my WW is showin alot more orange hairs now.. and is starting to smell pretty good. =) yeaa once I harvest the WW gonna sell an O and get a 250 watt HPS.. and give that a try the next round.. which will be yet.. another WW.. lol. and a super skunk. but then after that grow.. i will finally have a diff variety of strains that i will be able to grow. =)

but yea i found sum good new pics to post.. gonna upload them and throw them on the next post. =)


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2010)

*More Frosty Bud Shots!
(sorry if i post pics i've already posted, I 4get which ones I have and havent posted, and am too lazy and high to go back and look. )


White CheeseBerry
*


*Typhoon (just thought this looked cool)*




*TrikRome

*

*TrainWreck*


*SweetTooth
*


*Sensi Star (A FREE seed that attitudes givin away June 3rd during that special)

*

*Reefermans Double Afghan Slam
*

*Querkle
*

*Purple Bastard x Bogglegum f2 (haha.. funny name)
*

*Pre 98 Bubba Kush
*


allllrighty guys.. hope u enjoy these pics. =)​​


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 24, 2010)

CHB DAMN where do I start. I want one of each and holy snike did you see the trics on the Querkle it look delisceooooooso

Week Six 2morrow
Snow WHite


Chrystal


FullMoon


----------



## Cyproz (May 24, 2010)

I think the only way to see which is the frostiest from a picture is to have everyone take a picture from a certain distance like 5 inchs. Choose your frostiest but and take it.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 24, 2010)

K I need 2 more weeks for them to be Frostiest.Ill post date you that pick


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (May 24, 2010)

here are my nuggets


----------



## n1knightmare (May 24, 2010)

Here is a pic of my Floja. Harvest in one week. 

Also nice pics chb444220. +rep


----------



## SupraSPL (May 25, 2010)

G13 Labs Durban Poison


----------



## Evo8Emperor (May 25, 2010)

Heres my organic soil grow at the end of 5 weeks. Ive got a lot of trichs all over the leaves compared to the buds which are just hairy as a bastard.







Ill get some more up for comparison in a couple weeks.


----------



## chb444220 (May 25, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> CHB DAMN where do I start. I want one of each and holy snike did you see the trics on the Querkle it look delisceooooooso
> 
> Week Six 2morrow
> Snow WHite
> ...


yeaaa, they all do look good. yours are looking really nice man! im loving the full moon. cant wait to see that finish and hear a smoke report!! i think its gonna be amanzing smoke.



Cyproz said:


> I think the only way to see which is the frostiest from a picture is to have everyone take a picture from a certain distance like 5 inchs. Choose your frostiest but and take it.


yeaaa, that is true.. but then we gotta make sure that ppl's cameral are th esame.. cuz if u take a pic with a 2.3 mp camera with no macro.. and then take a pic of the same bud/plant with a 12 mp camera with macro.. the trichs will look alot better/fuller and crisper as well.. =/ 

theres not really anyway to do sumthin like that.. this is just more or less a thread to throw sum pics of ur frosty plants on and have ppl comment and compare them.



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> K I need 2 more weeks for them to be Frostiest.Ill post date you that pick


yeaa, todaye mine are at week 5... im debating wether or not I should even bother with the mystery plant.. shes 5 weeks in.. isnt showing any crystals.. the budsites dont look that great.. even if all teh budsites finished growing now.. there wouldnt be much of a yield... almost seems like a waste it.of time to keep growing.. i could use tehose extra lights for the WW palnt.. and inrease my yield.. or waste them on this stupid plant that does not want to grow.... idk. i mgonna ask ppl on my thread (in my sig) if they think i should even bother with 



LAX Skunky BwS said:


> View attachment 955268View attachment 955266View attachment 955267here are my nuggets View attachment 955265


wow! very very nice man. especcially that last pic.. deff my favorite!! wat strain is that??



n1knightmare said:


> Here is a pic of my Floja. Harvest in one week.
> 
> Also nice pics chb444220. +rep
> 
> ...


thanks for the Rep.. im gonna "attempt" to rep u.. but i did alotta repping in the begining of this thread.. adn ran out. lol. but ill try again.. cuz those plants are AMAZING!! really really nice plants man.. im loveing the color of them... it reminds me of that pic of the trainwreck i posted above! same colors. very nice man. PLEASE post sum harvest pics on here.. i would LVOE to see them!



SupraSPL said:


> G13 Labs Durban Poison


Mmmm. thats sumthing i've always wanted to grow!! i wanna try Nirvana;s indoor version as well.. Urban Poison.. Durban Poison x Norther Lights



Evo8Emperor said:


> Heres my organic soil grow at the end of 5 weeks. Ive got a lot of trichs all over the leaves compared to the buds which are just hairy as a bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. yea goodf amount of trichs already.. and im sure shes gonna get sum more soon. what strain is that? lookin good man. deff a hairy girl.. lol. my weed plants are the only girls i like to be hairy....


----------



## Banditt (May 25, 2010)

Right at about day 28 flowering. Another 4 weeks or so to go.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 25, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Right at about day 28 flowering. Another 4 weeks or so to go.


 
thats sick for 30 days. what strain?


----------



## donkey.420 (May 25, 2010)

i've got some jtr going right now. its at day 12 or something like that. have you smoked any? grown it before?


----------



## Banditt (May 25, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> i've got some jtr going right now. its at day 12 or something like that. have you smoked any? grown it before?


Nah this is my first run with JTR. So far the only thing that concerns me is the size/weight of the buds. I expected them to be bigger by now. But from the looks of the plant it has at least 4 weeks to go maybe more (started 12/12 on 4/20 showed first flowers about a week later) so we'll see how it turns out.The resin production is off the charts and the smell is amazing. It's like lemon candy or lemon dish soap or something. Has that very artificial lemony smell. The pics don't even do it justice. Looks much more sugary in person, I haven't been able to get a good pic yet that truly represents what the trichs look like in person.


----------



## donkey.420 (May 25, 2010)

Banditt said:


> Nah this is my first run with JTR. So far the only thing that concerns me is the size/weight of the buds. I expected them to be bigger by now. But from the looks of the plant it has at least 4 weeks to go maybe more (started 12/12 on 4/20 showed first flowers about a week later) so we'll see how it turns out.The resin production is off the charts and the smell is amazing. It's like lemon candy or lemon dish soap or something. Has that very artificial lemony smell. The pics don't even do it justice. Looks much more sugary in person, I haven't been able to get a good pic yet that truly represents what the trichs look like in person.


hell yeah man! from what i've been told jtr isn't a big yielder but makes up for it in potency. do you have a journal?


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> thats sick for 30 days. what strain?


yea i agree! i was just gonna say the same thing.. for 30 days that things looking great!! gonna be finished nice and early! =)



donkey.420 said:


> hell yeah man! from what i've been told jtr isn't a big yielder but makes up for it in potency. do you have a journal?


i never really see that many jack the ripper grows... soo yea i fu do have a journal u should deff post it. i'd love to follow along. =)


----------



## Banditt (May 26, 2010)

sorry guys no journal. However, I do plan to do a start-finish grow thread w/ pics once I have harvested and everything. I figured that is better since all the info will be condensed into a couple posts so people don't have to go through pages of comments to get to the good parts. I have to agree about there not being a lot of JTR journals. I have looked for them on several forums (just for a comparison to my current grow) and the journals are always just either a handful of pics with no info or an incomplete journal that was abandoned mid-way. Although it seems that's the case with every strain I am interested in lately. lol


----------



## n1knightmare (May 26, 2010)

Here is a couple pics of my Floja. I am still trimming but scissors keep getting stuck on me so i took a little break. LOL


----------



## homebrewer (May 26, 2010)

I posted a few pages back but here is an updated picture of the same bud about 1 week before harvest.


----------



## mayhem8324 (May 26, 2010)

here's my white rhino thats about a week & 1/2 away from harvest:


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is a couple pics of my Floja. I am still trimming but scissors keep getting stuck on me so i took a little break. LOL


yeaa, i HATe that... wen the sciccors get stuck. that shit happens to me ALL the time wen im trimming. after like 5 min.. i gotta scrape all teh shit off.

but anywayz.. those buds are beautiful man.. a very very nice color. i like them alot!



homebrewer said:


> I posted a few pages back but here is an updated picture of the same bud about 1 week before harvest.


holy shit... its even frostier!! those buds look soo good man.. ughh. cant wait to see them harvested. such a nice color green. =)



mayhem8324 said:


> here's my white rhino thats about a week & 1/2 away from harvest:


nice man.. wow even those lower nugs look pretty big. u should get a nice yield off that. adn the bud looks great too. white rhino is deff a fav. of mine


----------



## TCurtiss (May 26, 2010)

From this morning


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> From this morning


that looks fuckin AWESOME with the flag in the backround! looks very nice.. lots of calaxes with LOTS of hairs poppin out. very nicely done man!


----------



## ganjamanuk (May 26, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> I posted a few pages back but here is an updated picture of the same bud about 1 week before harvest.


that is crazy, +rep man, i just want to lick it


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 26, 2010)

Damn I love bud porn! Here's a frosty girl for ya.

BTK Kush


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 26, 2010)

Today from phone.

FULLMOON week 6


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 26, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Today from phone.
> View attachment 958469View attachment 958470View attachment 958471View attachment 958472
> FULLMOON week 6


LOL your phone takes better pics than my camera.


----------



## poluf (May 26, 2010)

Look at my bastardos  Grown from bag seed under the sun in soil with general purpose nutes and with %50 compost in the soil. The purple one is some strong sativa... I just posted the top bud of one of my plants called red rider. Why is it red like that? Im really excited to have a taste of that one hurry up my babies!! xD 

Suck that smoke up bradarzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Damn I love bud porn! Here's a frosty girl for ya.
> 
> BTK Kush


?? idk if its just me.. but i cant see any pics. =(



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Today from phone.
> View attachment 958469View attachment 958470View attachment 958471View attachment 958472
> FULLMOON week 6


wow.. that full moon is WICKED frosty!! damn! neva realized how frosty she was.. adn u still got a while to go! i need to get me sum of that!



stonedmetalhead1 said:


> LOL your phone takes better pics than my camera.


lol yea no shit.. wat kinda phone do u have that takes pics like that!?



poluf said:


> View attachment 958550View attachment 958552View attachment 958554View attachment 958556View attachment 958557View attachment 958558View attachment 958559
> 
> Look at my bastardos  Grown from bag seed under the sun in soil with general purpose nutes and with %50 compost in the soil. The purple one is some strong sativa... I just posted the top bud of one of my plants called red rider. Why is it red like that? Im really excited to have a taste of that one hurry up my babies!! xD
> 
> Suck that smoke up bradarzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!!!!!!!!!


wow.. those r sum nice pics man.. i love those pink pistils... idk why they turned that color.. just genetics i guess.. it looks really good tho. u have any dry bud shots from that plant with the pink pitstils?


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Damn I love bud porn! Here's a frosty girl for ya.
> 
> BTK Kush


there we gooo. now the pics are showing. =) and man am i glad they are showing! lol. very very impressive. the look really good man. its crazy how light green those buds are!! they're almost yellow!! and damn!! i just realized how frosty they are! look at the sides of the leaves! vedy vedy nice man!! hope mine look 1/2 as frosty as that!


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 26, 2010)

Yeah my old camera didn't take that good of pics but as you can see the leaves were caked with resin. This stuff makes you retarded, seriously, retarded. I will literally forget things left and right when I smoke her. My buddy says it's like being on nitrous and when he smokes it with people they start talking real slow. It's a cross of (BCGA Killer Queen x Bros Grimm Male predecessor to C99) x LA Confidential). It taste like Blueberry Pinsesol or some industrial cleaner with some strong funk mixed in. It's real pungent and has a real thick taste that last forever.


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2010)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Yeah my old camera didn't take that good of pics but as you can see the leaves were caked with resin. This stuff makes you retarded, seriously, retarded. I will literally forget things left and right when I smoke her. My buddy says it's like being on nitrous and when he smokes it with people they start talking real slow. It's a cross of (BCGA Killer Queen x Bros Grimm Male predecessor to C99) x LA Confidential). It taste like Blueberry Pinsesol or some industrial cleaner with some strong funk mixed in. It's real pungent and has a real thick taste that last forever.


ehh.. i think the pics are still good. you can see all the frost. but yeaa man.. those leaves look like theyre almost HEAVy from all the frost.. hahaha.

thants an interesting cross u got there.. did u order it sumwhere?? or make it urself?? and mmmm.. BlueBerry pinesol.. lol. sounds pretty good actually. lol

i LOVE the smell of my white widow!! it smells sooooooo fucking BOMB!! like fruity pebbles or Fruit Loops.. with a hint of skunk. =)


----------



## HookdOnChronics (May 27, 2010)

Well, got a couple 'frosty' pix for ya! A couple buds from my harvest about a week and a half ago.

The last 2 pix are the same pixture, just zoomed in on some trich's on the very last one. So many they don't even have room to grow! lol


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (May 27, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> ehh.. i think the pics are still good. you can see all the frost. but yeaa man.. those leaves look like theyre almost HEAVy from all the frost.. hahaha.
> 
> thants an interesting cross u got there.. did u order it sumwhere?? or make it urself?? and mmmm.. BlueBerry pinesol.. lol. sounds pretty good actually. lol
> 
> i LOVE the smell of my white widow!! it smells sooooooo fucking BOMB!! like fruity pebbles or Fruit Loops.. with a hint of skunk. =)


I made it myself. I ran through 4 packs of LA Confidential looking for the right female and along the way I found an incredible male. With the Royals Revenge (Killer Queen x Grimm) I sprouted 10 seeds and found 3 keepers. I hit all three keeper phenos with the LA male and damn did he do his job.

Here's a few pics of the other mom's offspring.

BTK B







BTK C









donkey.420 said:


> metalhead, you got a sick ass garden bro.


Thanks man, it's what I aim for.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 27, 2010)

Pics taken by Crackberry Bold


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 27, 2010)

this little nug is just over 5 weeks. master kush clone


----------



## n1knightmare (May 28, 2010)

Here is my white bubba at 3 weeks. She started frosting a week into flower. lol


----------



## shannonball (May 28, 2010)

here's a nice sensi star frosted bud!


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> this little nug is just over 5 weeks. master kush clone


wow. she looks good for 5 weeks man!! keep up the good work!



n1knightmare said:


> Here is my white bubba at 3 weeks. She started frosting a week into flower. lol


white bubba..? sounds good! and damn.. i wish my WW started frosting that early!! lol



shannonball said:


> here's a nice sensi star frosted bud!


holy shit! that things almost all frost and no bud. lol.. you'd be better off saying heres my sensi star frost.. with a little bit of bud under it. =) Attitude is giving away 7 free feminized seeds from jun. 4-6 or the 3rd-5th.. but anywayz.. sensi star is one of the freebies.. glad to see what it can turn out like!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 28, 2010)

From this morning


----------



## greengenius (May 28, 2010)

greengenius said:


> So it's not the frostiest, but who can complain at 3 weeks.


Same plant 3 weeks later.


----------



## thewinghunter (May 28, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa, i HATe that... wen the sciccors get stuck. that shit happens to me ALL the time wen im trimming. after like 5 min.. i gotta scrape all teh shit off.
> 
> but anywayz.. those buds are beautiful man.. a very very nice color. i like them alot!
> 
> ...


 
my god make smy whole 4 months of work seems so useless i dont know wtf u guys get these cool ass seeds


----------



## n1knightmare (May 28, 2010)

white bubba..? sounds good! and damn.. i wish my WW started frosting that early!! lol

White Bubba is (the white x pre98 Bubba Kush) My journal is in my sig. Stop by if you like.


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> From this morning


wow man. shes very colorful.. the leaves have like 5 diff shades of colors in them. lol. that bud looks solid!!



greengenius said:


> Same plant 3 weeks later.


holy shit... the trichs like tripled!! thats awesome man.. nice comparison pic!! looks goooood!! and yeaa i was gonna ask u the same question.. what lens are u using... or wat camera r u using?? it takes beautiful pics!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> white bubba..? sounds good! and damn.. i wish my WW started frosting that early!! lol
> 
> White Bubba is (the white x pre98 Bubba Kush) My journal is in my sig. Stop by if you like.


aiight. yea im bout to go check it out now. =) and hmm. im ordering some bubba kush seeds on the 4th. jsut 2 fem. seeds. and a pineapple express seed. wish i could sumhow breed my WW with the bubba. bet that would give it a really nice/sweet taste since my ww has a fruity pebble taste/smell.


----------



## Phase420 (May 29, 2010)

View attachment 964189

View attachment 964188


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> View attachment 964189
> View attachment 964187
> View attachment 964188


that 3rd pic u can really see all teh frost on there. nice job!

KEEP THE PICS COMING GUYS!! ALL THE PICS SO FAR HAVE BEEN BEAUTIFUL!! EVERYONE SHOULD BE PROUD! THERE HAS NOT BEEN 1 PIC THAT WASNT GREAT!! KEEP UP IT GUYS!!

gimme a couple more week.. and my WW should be pretty frosty.. and ill throw a couple pics up here. =)


----------



## dieselhound (May 29, 2010)

Casey Jones doing me proud nce again. I love this strain!!

It's got it all. If your into a long flowering sativa.

DH


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2010)

dieselhound said:


> Casey Jones doing me proud nce again. I love this strain!!
> 
> It's got it all. If your into a long flowering sativa.
> 
> DH


wow! yea man... VERy nice avatar!!..... i mean buds. lol. =p na but seriously. she looks beautiful! =) just gonna get fatter and frostier as time goes by!


----------



## Tsizzle (May 30, 2010)

snowing in summer on THE CHURCH


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 30, 2010)

My Frosty nugs from today
View attachment 965702View attachment 965703
6 1/2 weeks

Some asked for camera shots about 5" away so I did several pics at different lengths.also man is NIRVANA seeds are DANK with a canister and 2 ionizers and sealed room you can still smell at front door GLAD I HAVE MY CARD.


----------



## swelchjohn (May 30, 2010)

Banana Kush towards the end of 4 weeks flowering.







A little closer.


----------



## Mrcool360 (May 30, 2010)

Blue Dream:






Closet Kush:


----------



## Teejay13 (May 30, 2010)

Here's one of my SLHs @ 40 days of flower. I can't wait to see what she looks like @ 70 days


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 30, 2010)

mmm mmm looking good


----------



## laceygirl (May 30, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> Here's one of my SLHs @ 40 days of flower. I can't wait to see what she looks like @ 70 days
> 
> View attachment 966491


I'm growing SLH too... And the resin and sugar is oozing out of them..This is easily the most resinous plant I've ever grown. I am at 50 days flower, and I'm taking her to 70 days too...


----------



## raw225 (May 30, 2010)

Vert nice looking plants people!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I'm growing SLH too... And the resin and sugar is oozing out of them..This is easily the most resinous plant I've ever grown. I am at 50 days flower, and I'm taking her to 70 days too...


I am growing Silver Haze and it is close to being done, I can snap a couple pictures in 30 minutes or so when the lights come on


----------



## TCurtiss (May 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Yes please that would be great


Will do and this is in honor of the people that fought for our freedom

This is the Silver Haze on the 26th of this month

God bless America


----------



## laceygirl (May 30, 2010)

Hi TCurtis,

This is my SLH, from Greenhouse Seed Company...Mine looks a little different to yours.. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but yeah, there are clearly similarities, but definate differences....







Laceygirl...


----------



## Teejay13 (May 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> I'm growing SLH too... And the resin and sugar is oozing out of them..This is easily the most resinous plant I've ever grown. I am at 50 days flower, and I'm taking her to 70 days too...


Nice, I'll have to check out your grow.


----------



## Teejay13 (May 30, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi TCurtis,
> 
> This is my SLH, from Greenhouse Seed Company...Mine looks a little different to yours.. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but yeah, there are clearly similarities, but definate differences....
> Laceygirl...


I got three different phenos out of 5 beans and three of mine look like the one in your photo, one is indica dom, and the one in the photo I posted is the sativa dom that shoots up 4x its veg height.


----------



## TCurtiss (May 30, 2010)

Lacey, 

I see the Haze in it for sure and really could not get a good picture 

This one is ok






I will get some better ones during the day tomorrow, that SLH from GH looks amazing, good luck on that I will be watching

Are you coming up to SF for the cup next month?


----------



## laceygirl (May 30, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Lacey,
> 
> I see the Haze in it for sure and really could not get a good picture
> 
> ...


That would be awesome, but I'm Australian....  So I am on the other side of the planet...


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2010)

*** hey guys.. i got a queston for ya.. im gonna be ordering from attitude on the 4th.. due to their SPECIAL.. u spend $32 and get 7 FEM seeds for free.. 7 diff strains too... and im buying 1 pineapple express seed.. 1 bubba kush seed..... and i cant decide between either White Berry.. or Blue Venom... i think they're both the same genetics tho.. BlueBerry and White Widow... has any1 grown either one of these?? or know any1 that has..or any journals...? any info? lol. i have 4 more days to decide on which one... any input would be great!! ***


----------



## Mrmb (May 31, 2010)

Sterling Haze from Nirvana.


----------



## IrieMartin (May 31, 2010)

Hey folks, great thread. I have sub'd. Pics to come.. Now back to the lurking.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Will do and this is in honor of the people that fought for our freedom
> 
> This is the Silver Haze on the 26th of this month
> 
> God bless America


LOVE the pic!! especially with the flag.. agreed God Bless America!



laceygirl said:


> Hi TCurtis,
> 
> This is my SLH, from Greenhouse Seed Company...Mine looks a little different to yours.. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but yeah, there are clearly similarities, but definate differences....
> 
> ...


yeaa i can deff see sum difference and similarites as well. they both look great guys.. well guys and gals. lol. =)



TCurtiss said:


> Lacey,
> 
> I see the Haze in it for sure and really could not get a good picture
> 
> ...


thats a BEAUTIFUL pic of a beautiful bud!!!



Mrmb said:


> Sterling Haze from Nirvana.View attachment 967721


nice. i've been waitin to sum1 to post sum pics of the sterling haze!! how is it!? it looks good. cant wait to see it all finished!

heyy. u mind doin me a favor...? u wanna post a pic of that plant in my Nirvana Fan Club..? it would be a nice addition to the fan club. =) heres teh link.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/327466-nirvana-fan-club-share-your-37.html#post4232091



IrieMartin said:


> Hey folks, great thread. I have sub'd. Pics to come.. Now back to the lurking.


lol. back to lurking. lmao. thats always fun. =)



jfa916 said:


> dam im amazed


=) yeaa me 2. this thread turned out to be pretty popular. =)

KEEP IT COMIN GUYS!!!! =D


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 1, 2010)

Zoom in on a nug I grew with CFL's.

That plant didn't even take priority 

Not the best, but eh, first grow with CFLs.


----------



## ChuckFops (Jun 1, 2010)

Taking these pics makes me realize we need a better camera.. They just don't do the ladies justice, i'm telling ya.

Alive plant is a Rocklock that is nearing the finish line, and the deadly preserved ladies are a Lemon Skunk 1 week into curing..

Not the best by any means, but still perty.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok.. well i made this thread a while ago.. lol. and olnly posted a fwe pics of my last plant.. and now i finally have sum "decent" pics to post of the new plant. =) i will post more wen she gets frostier tho. sooo heres a few.. Its Nirvana's White Widow.. and im using CFL's (about 400 watts i think) and shes at week 6 of flowering.

View attachment 969147View attachment 969149View attachment 969152View attachment 969154View attachment 969163View attachment 969165View attachment 969167


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 1, 2010)

we all knew you had it in you bro!!! lol. those look great chb. i just got a new camera so as soon as the battery is charged its macro time!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> we all knew you had it in you bro!!! lol. those look great chb. i just got a new camera so as soon as the battery is charged its macro time!


lol. thanks. yea the 1st pics i posted on my thread of my 1st WW plant looked pretty good.. adn all the other pics that have been posted looked great too.. and since i make the thread.. i felt like i had a certain standard I had to live up to. hahaha. soo i wanted to wait till she was at least a lil frosty b4 postin pics.=) but she seems to be gettin frostier and frostier every day.. soo in about 1-2 more weeks im gonna post a few more pics. =) and yea this camera takes "ok" pics.. all the close ups i use a magnifying glass tho. =) thats my lil trick/secret. just set the macro on.. get a 3x or 5x magnifier.. hold it up to the camera lens (as close as u can get) and then get up close to the bud... hold the button down gently to get it to focus.. and if it turns green.. then take the pic. =)

im gettin a new camera in about 4 more weeks too. cant wait! =)


----------



## tman42 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's a few pics of an unknown strain I was gifted about 5 years ago. The first three pictures are from day 32 of flowering in my current grow, the last one is closer to finish from an older grow. Great pictures on here from everyone else just thought I would share a few.
View attachment 969208View attachment 969214View attachment 969209View attachment 969213


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2010)

sum1 gave me rep (neutral.. NOT postitive)... and said what a "wet" budshot man.........? not sure if thats sum new slang.. or if they're tryna say i sprayed the bud down or sumthing.... but i cant see how sum1 would even think the bud is wet!? its not even that frosty! and what on there looks like water....? adn why the fuck would i spray my buds with water during flowering!? especially with how hot it can get.. thats like inviting mold into my grow room....


----------



## greengenius (Jun 1, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow man. shes very colorful.. the leaves have like 5 diff shades of colors in them. lol. that bud looks solid!!
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit... the trichs like tripled!! thats awesome man.. nice comparison pic!! looks goooood!! and yeaa i was gonna ask u the same question.. what lens are u using... or wat camera r u using?? it takes beautiful pics!!





homebrewer said:


> Green - which macro lens is that?


Thanks, the camera is a simple cannon point and shoot 'A1100 IS 12.1 mp" It has a really nice program feature which lets you adjust the white balance to balance out the bright lights. The macro setting on it is pretty impressive for a cheap camera like this as it will allow for optical zoom almost like a telephoto lens. Only downside is it takes 2 double A batteries. It's all good I just bought the super expensive rechargeable batteries and I can get away with over a hundred hi res macro shots before they need to be recharged.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 1, 2010)

hahaha CHB your buds are still wet, til you chop and dry of course


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jun 1, 2010)

*EDIT* Hahaha, dude, whoever posted right above me..... Nice name dog! hahaha 

Alright guys, unknown strain here. Got the clone from a buddie last year and just been keepin her goin cuz my god does she taste good! 

First a budshot, then some close ups. Harvested 41G's dry off this 1 plant under only CFL's. 

The last 2 pix are the exact same picture. I just zoomed in on some MAD trich production!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 1, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hahaha CHB your buds are still wet, til you chop and dry of course


oo. lol. yeaa they are. but alotta these pics are pics of buds still on the plants. so i thought it would still count. lol. dont worry. i'll post sum DRY bud shots up once they're done. =)


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 1, 2010)

and just so u kno it wasnt me who repped u, i just thought id point that out

and yoooooooooo HOOKED way to steal my name, 
hahahahah just kiddin thats the shit ...glad u like the name too 
u in cali? 

that bud looks tight bro covered in trichs


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 2, 2010)

sativa in soil, 252w of CFL's

It's not the frostiest but im damn proud 


Smells like mountain air.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> and just so u kno it wasnt me who repped u, i just thought id point that out
> 
> and yoooooooooo HOOKED way to steal my name,
> hahahahah just kiddin thats the shit ...glad u like the name too
> ...


ooo. iight. i thought u meant it was u. lol. and yeaa i guess thats wat he coulda meant. lol. its jsut wierd it was neutral rep.. cuz that doesnt add or subtract to ur rep.. oo well. lol

and lmfa.. wow. i didnt even realize that the names were the same besides the "s". lol. i though he was just complimentin on ur name.. thats crazy.



Sr. Verde said:


> sativa in soil, 252w of CFL's
> 
> It's not the frostiest but im damn proud
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is one BEAUTIFUL bud man!! seriously. you should DEFF be proud of it.. its a PERFECT example of what a nice bud should look like. =) very nice job man!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2010)

Norther Lights! Frosty As Fuck! (for some reason the last pic came up as an attatchment)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2010)

** these 2 pics arent the frostiest.. but thought they were both cool pics you guys should see!!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 2, 2010)

Full Moon week 8(14week strains had to sample)


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 2, 2010)

Snow White 8wks


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 2, 2010)

Chrystal 8 weeks


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 2, 2010)

Okay contest is over now. I win.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL my fan leaves look like that.


Looks VERY NICE mmm mmm GOOD your fans look like ice


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 2, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> LOL my fan leaves look like that.
> View attachment 972220
> 
> Looks VERY NICE mmm mmm GOOD your fans look like ice


The bottom right of my picture is a fan leaf. I desecrated this thread.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 2, 2010)

I know GT just bustin your balls since you said you win...
BTW I did see the fan LOOK FUCKIN NICE man 
What nutrients?light?medium?and any CO2?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 2, 2010)

nah deep chunk and northern lights win both by CHB found on the net i think


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> nah deep chunk and northern lights win both by CHB found on the net i think


=D agreen. lol. and yeaa, i just found those pics.. lol. WISH my plants got that frosty.. yeaa i think that Northern Lights mighta beat out that Deep Chunk. lol.


----------



## 253pothead (Jun 2, 2010)

some blueberry i harvested from my last grow


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 2, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> =D agreen. lol. and yeaa, i just found those pics.. lol. WISH my plants got that frosty.. yeaa i think that Northern Lights mighta beat out that Deep Chunk. lol.


I agree also those pics where sic


----------



## phyzix (Jun 3, 2010)

First grow in progress:


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jun 3, 2010)

looks wicked!!! PHY


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2010)

253pothead said:


> some blueberry i harvested from my last grow


Mmmm. looks very.... blueberry-y. lol. if thats a word. =) is that a seed in the top of the bud? thats cool if it is.. =) xtra seeds r always good. **Which reminds me.. i found this otha cool pic.. of some PURPLE SEEDS!!.. idk if any1's eva heard of them.. but they look kinda cool. ima try to find the pic



phyzix said:


> First grow in progress:


wow! is that Jack The Ripper?? looks good man. very frosty and perfect bud structure! =) keep it up man. those r gonna be beautiful wen theyre finished!!


----------



## phyzix (Jun 3, 2010)

It is Jack the Ripper, and I recommend it highly.

This is a sample I took today:


----------



## buster7467 (Jun 3, 2010)

This is White Rhino at 30days under 250w HPS.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2010)

phyzix said:


> It is Jack the Ripper, and I recommend it highly.
> 
> This is a sample I took today:


yeaa man that sample looks BOMBBB!! I just took a sample of my WW a few days ago too. I just subbed to ur journal. ill deff follow it. that plant looks great man.



buster7467 said:


> This is White Rhino at 30days under 250w HPS.


wow. lookin good for only 30 days!! thats watsup. im gettin a 250 watt HPS in about 4/5 weeks. =) gonna use it for my next grow.. glad to see that it can do a good job!!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 4, 2010)

Snow White 7 1/2 wks


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 4, 2010)

Chrystal 7 1/2 wks


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2010)

A couple more close ups from my White Widow. =) couple more weeks to go.

View attachment 975575View attachment 975576

**
That Snow White and Chrystal look great man!! They both were cut at 8 weeks right? 

Cant wait to see that Full Moon all chopped and trimmed. =)


----------



## buster7467 (Jun 4, 2010)

wow. lookin good for only 30 days!! thats watsup. im gettin a 250 watt HPS in about 4/5 weeks. =) gonna use it for my next grow.. glad to see that it can do a good job!![/QUOTE]
Thanks. That was from a grow that i did last year. I dont have any good pics of the final trim but it was some of my frostiest buds i have grown.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2010)

buster7467 said:


> wow. lookin good for only 30 days!! thats watsup. im gettin a 250 watt HPS in about 4/5 weeks. =) gonna use it for my next grow.. glad to see that it can do a good job!!


Thanks. That was from a grow that i did last year. I dont have any good pics of the final trim but it was some of my frostiest buds i have grown.[/QUOTE]

oo. aiight. well i bet they were very frosty. im excited to finally get my HPS light.. not too much longert b4 i get it


----------



## Paaa (Jun 4, 2010)

Day 43 of flower...


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 4, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> That Snow White and Chrystal look great man!! They both were cut at 8 weeks right?
> 
> Cant wait to see that Full Moon all chopped and trimmed. =)


 Thank you psst actually at 7 1/2 but tell no one yeah I could have gone a couple more day but I NEEDED SMOKE and the dipensary is breakin the bank
1000w lumatek,Noticable diff from last years Hyrdofarm magnetic ballast.

Man your WW is looking nice I have a photo I posted in the past of CHRYSTAL several pics through out flowering but you have twins also,your photo looks almost identical except your pistil colors.keep up the good work


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 4, 2010)

HEY CHB her you go I actually clipped FullMoon,I had a pheno that was Ripe so I clipped the colas at 7 1/2 WHAT! I KNOW man, smells like Cheyenne Pepper in the bag


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 4, 2010)

The BlackJack I will post once I have the Other plants finished the 8wk clip has NO PURPLE so I will wait to show difference between waiting a couple more weeks.and this goes for all strains.
I have dry 4 day and cured 1 day some Chrystal and it taste like bubble gum,Long head high easily 2 1/2hrs GREAT FOR COD2 and has a nice white to grey ash,Final Phase all it have to say.


----------



## just8420 (Jun 4, 2010)

i know that i can't compare with some of the pic's on here but just thought that i would throw these up and see what people thought

Blue mystic @ about 6 weeks


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 4, 2010)

just8420 said:


> i know that i can't compare with some of the pic's on here but just thought that i would throw these up and see what people thought
> 
> Blue mystic @ about 6 weeks


Lookin Good man keep it up


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Jun 4, 2010)

I got some close up Frost for you guys!

The Pure (a small side bud) from Day 55 of flower


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW holy shit look at those colors..
??????????????'sssss What strain indica/sativa? High yielder? flower time?
Thank you and nice girl


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jun 4, 2010)

The guy says it's the Pure which I'm pretty sure is Skunk from the Flying Dutchmen and those colors look like they're coming from LED's it looks nice though.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Jun 5, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> WOW holy shit look at those colors..
> ??????????????'sssss What strain indica/sativa? High yielder? flower time?
> Thank you and nice girl


The Pure is a Sativa so the flower time is longer- however I haven't been able to find a definitive # of days anywhere- I think it needs about 2 more weeks- so 8 weeks total. Thanks, I am proud of my first little grow!



stonedmetalhead1 said:


> The guy says it's the Pure which I'm pretty sure is Skunk from the Flying Dutchmen and those colors look like they're coming from LED's it looks nice though.


Yeah, the color if from the LED light I am using to grow- and it is a Skunk from FD- +rep for knowing!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2010)

Paaa said:


> Day 43 of flower...


wow. wat strain man? love the color!



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> Thank you psst actually at 7 1/2 but tell no one yeah I could have gone a couple more day but I NEEDED SMOKE and the dipensary is breakin the bank
> 1000w lumatek,Noticable diff from last years Hyrdofarm magnetic ballast.
> 
> Man your WW is looking nice I have a photo I posted in the past of CHRYSTAL several pics through out flowering but you have twins also,your photo looks almost identical except your pistil colors.keep up the good work


whattt! 7 1/2 !? thats awesome! im sure the 1000 watts help a lot. lol. and yeaa i feel ya on not havin any smoke.. i have NOTHIGN to smoke.. soo im thinkin about harvesting the buds that look more ready on my WW at week 8.. adn then leave the main colas and a few others till week 9 or 10. we'll see. it all depends on how everything looks by then ya know?

thats awesome tho man.. your plants look great.. and the fact that they only went 7 1/2 weeks blows my mind. very very very well done!! 

i still cant get over the fact that u grew out greenhouse seeds.. adn other seeds.. adn u say Nirvana's is better.. I've ALWAYS likd Nirvana... but ppl sit here and rip on Nirvana constantly.. sayin they just have "ghetto" versions of other strains and shit like that. an dthat they're no good..... but then sum1 like u comes along.. adn grows out their strains... and not only do they come out BADASS and finish early.. and yield alot.. they're BETTER and frostier than the other strains they Nirvana supposedly makes "ghetto" versions from...



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> HEY CHB her you go I actually clipped FullMoon,I had a pheno that was Ripe so I clipped the colas at 7 1/2 WHAT! I KNOW man, smells like Cheyenne Pepper in the bag
> View attachment 975905View attachment 975906View attachment 975907View attachment 975908


damnnnnn. those look soooooooo good. i cant wait to try sum!! well.. i mean my own.. weneva i can afford sum more seeds. lol. nice and frosty too. adn wow.. they finished in HALF the time they said!!! lol. well again.. u have 1000 watter beamin down on it.. im sure that helps a lil.. but stilll..... HALF!!! lol. Niceloy done.. and beautiful trim job too!! another person who pays close attention to detail.. hahaha



JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> The BlackJack I will post once I have the Other plants finished the 8wk clip has NO PURPLE so I will wait to show difference between waiting a couple more weeks.and this goes for all strains.
> I have dry 4 day and cured 1 day some Chrystal and it taste like bubble gum,Long head high easily 2 1/2hrs GREAT FOR COD2 and has a nice white to grey ash,Final Phase all it have to say.


yeaa im really lookin forward to seein the black jack as well!! sumthin else i would LOVE to grow.. if i can ever find a fucking job and be able to afford sum seeds.... >=( thats 2 bad about the purple... do u have a small AC?? maybe u should try a lil experiment.. adn cut one now or w.e.... and then try running the AC at night for like an hour or so.. to drop the temps down adn try to get it to turn purple....? on my old journal.. this guy did that with his WW.. adn got it to turn purple.. it looked really cool actually.. if i had an AC.. i would do it.. but i dont. =(

and thats wierd the Chrystal tastes like Bubblegu?? oo well.. bubblegum is gooood. lol. and yeaa the WW is great for ANY videogames! lol



just8420 said:


> i know that i can't compare with some of the pic's on here but just thought that i would throw these up and see what people thought
> 
> Blue mystic @ about 6 weeks


heyy those plants look great man.. and who cares if sum r frostier than urs.. urs still look GREAT!! bet they'll look even better in a couple more weeks!! keep up the good work!



MrSoloDolo said:


> I got some close up Frost for you guys!
> 
> The Pure (a small side bud) from Day 55 of flower


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... is that the actual color of th eplant?? or is that the lighting?? either way. looks great man!! its BEAUTIFUL!! =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> The Pure is a Sativa so the flower time is longer- however I haven't been able to find a definitive # of days anywhere- I think it needs about 2 more weeks- so 8 weeks total. Thanks, I am proud of my first little grow!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the color if from the LED light I am using to grow- and it is a Skunk from FD- +rep for knowing!


wow.. ur 1st grow!? deff doing one hell of a job man!! lol and ok. well that answers my question about the lighting. lol. cant wait to see her all finished.. again.. VERY nice for ur 1st grow.. ill try to rep ya. but idk if i can.


----------



## smokinguns (Jun 5, 2010)

Love to see those micro pics. Here is a few of my ww and durban poison. Ready in a week or so. Taken with a 4x filter.


----------



## dieselhound (Jun 5, 2010)

Damn Mr. Solo, that is beautiful

Here is some Casey Jones....


----------



## kronic1989 (Jun 5, 2010)

Okay, So here is DNA lemon skunk, on the plant and dry. And one of the shots is from a previous grow of stargazer from delta 9 labs ( the most colorful and HID distorted pic).


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2010)

wow.. i was just searchin around on YouTube and found this cool ass video... i gottas show it to u guys. im gonna post it in all my threads.. its bad-ass.. like the shit out of pineapple express.. this thing is fuckin AWESOME!!

[video=youtube;QSCnhM1BHNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCnhM1BHNs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## phyzix (Jun 5, 2010)

More Jack the Ripper pictures:


----------



## smokinguns (Jun 5, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow.. i was just searchin around on YouTube and found this cool ass video... i gottas show it to u guys. im gonna post it in all my threads.. its bad-ass.. like the shit out of pineapple express.. this thing is fuckin AWESOME!!
> 
> [video=youtube;QSCnhM1BHNs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSCnhM1BHNs&feature=related[/video]


The op got busted a while back. Property is or was for sale. Maybe they should grow shromes now.


----------



## Cane'Bosem (Jun 5, 2010)

FROSTY 

View attachment 977495View attachment 977496


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2010)

smokinguns said:


> Love to see those micro pics. Here is a few of my ww and durban poison. Ready in a week or so. Taken with a 4x filter.


wow man.. very nice fuckin pics.. like a professional photographer took them. lol. LOVE the clarity! 



dieselhound said:


> Damn Mr. Solo, that is beautiful
> 
> Here is some Casey Jones....


wow. havent really seen many casey jones grows. looks really good man.. wow we have sum beautiful pics in this thread!!



kronic1989 said:


> Okay, So here is DNA lemon skunk, on the plant and dry. And one of the shots is from a previous grow of stargazer from delta 9 labs ( the most colorful and HID distorted pic).


Mmmmmmm. looks gooooooooood!! i order sum Super Lemon Haze.. im wondering if it will look similar??



phyzix said:


> More Jack the Ripper pictures:


man i LOVE those pics!!! keep'em coming!!!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2010)

smokinguns said:


> The op got busted a while back. Property is or was for sale. Maybe they should grow shroms now.


man.. thats sooo sad.. hmmmm.. u say the property's up for sale....? lol. yea rite. think they'd be expectin another grower to move in. haha.



Cane'Bosem said:


> FROSTY
> 
> View attachment 977495View attachment 977496View attachment 977504


wow nice pics man. that last pic the bud is a very nice color... i LOVE colorful buds.. i needa grow sum myself!!


----------



## Cane'Bosem (Jun 5, 2010)

Here are some more colorful bud shots: These are NL x H


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2010)

wow.. those are very colorful man.. even the leaves.. wierd for a NL x haze.. got urself a good pheno. =)


----------



## Notch Johnson (Jun 5, 2010)

View attachment 977878This little girl is only is only 3 weeks into flower, under cfl's


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

Notch Johnson said:


> View attachment 977878This little girl is only is only 3 weeks into flower, under cfl's


=/ didnt work man.. cant see the pic. this happens alot. try re-doing it.. or try downloading th epic to ur computer and upload it through the lil pic uploasder thingy. lol if that makes any sense


----------



## thelightison (Jun 6, 2010)

here is some lemon skunk at 7wks floweringView attachment 978321and here is some northern lights at 7 wkView attachment 978320


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

lookin good! the norther lights look great.. nice color to the buds. =) almsot all northern lights pics i've seen on here and on my Nirvana Fan Club thread.. heres the link if any1's interested.. its pretty popular!

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/327466-nirvana-fan-club-share-your.html

but yeaa all the n-lights pics they have all looked great.. probably one of the most popular strains i've seen on here.. adn as i said.. they always look good. gonna have to try sum. i almost ordered sum from attitude inmstead of the super lemon haze.. but idk.. couldnt pass up the cannabis cup winner for the last 2 years i believe?




** UPDATE WITH MY ATTITUDE ORDER....... >=( **


ughhhh... well.. my experience with attitude has taken a turn for the worse.... =/ everything was good at 1st.. they had sum good seeds left to buy. i got them and got all the free seeds.. bla bla bla.. the payment went through really fast. and in under 24 hrs. they said they were packing it or w.e....

then me and my mom were at shaws yesterday.. and she had gotten sum foods and things for my sisters graduation.. she had like 120 on her card.. and my order was $56.03.. and she swiped her card.. and it said insufficient funds.. she tried again and it said the same thing.. and she was bullshit. so anywayz.. we go home.. i check my order.. and it sais only 1 order for the $56.03.. and thats it...?

sooo she calls up her card this morning.. and it sais there are 2 orders from attitude..... 1 for $56.03 (which is my order)... and then theres another one for $56.31...!!!?? wat the fuck?? my moms if fuckin bullshit now. cuz she couldnt get my sis her flowers for graduation.. and she had a bill she had to pay on Sat. with the rest of the money on her card... and now she cant do that either.. and the attitudes web site sais they're phone lines are open 24 hrs. a day.. soo i call. and it said theyre only open from 9am-4pm mon.-fri..... wtf!?

ughhh. i always went through Nirvana... but figured i would give attitude a try cuz of the big promo they had... and then this shit happens......... =/ on my order history it only list 1 order.. sooo idk wtf it is.... this fuckin sucks.. cuz now my mom wont lemme use her card to order seeds anymore cuz of them.... mother fuckers.... they just lost a customer.


----------



## Cane'Bosem (Jun 6, 2010)

Dude. I'm sorry to hear all that BS. I only buy from Nirvana and like you said it's always good.

I really feel for you man. Here, take a hit  and cheer up. Your next harvest will make everything better!



chb444220 said:


> lookin good! the norther lights look great.. nice color to the buds. =) almsot all northern lights pics i've seen on here and on my Nirvana Fan Club thread.. heres the link if any1's interested.. its pretty popular!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/327466-nirvana-fan-club-share-your.html
> 
> ...


----------



## theonlyandonly (Jun 6, 2010)

afghan 2ed day drying 2ed grow i think its ok  

more pics when my WW is pulled


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

Cane'Bosem said:


> Dude. I'm sorry to hear all that BS. I only buy from Nirvana and like you said it's always good.
> 
> I really feel for you man. Here, take a hit  and cheer up. Your next harvest will make everything better!


yeaaa.. Nirvana from now on... and lol. thansk. i will put my lips up to the screen and see if i get anything.. lol. and yeaa, my harvest is too far away. 2 more days will be week 7. soo i'll just have another week or so left. probly gonna harvest all the smaller buds that look ready on week 8.. and leave the main colas.. and the other 4 big cola's for a few more days.. or a week. and wen they're ready i'll pull them down to.



theonlyandonly said:


> View attachment 979038View attachment 979039
> 
> afghan 2ed day drying 2ed grow i think its ok
> 
> more pics when my WW is pulled


wow very frosty lookin. =) cant wait to see the WW pics. i like comparing WW. =)


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 6, 2010)

these gorgeous lookin buds i got for free, pretty nice eh?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> View attachment 979266View attachment 979267View attachment 979271View attachment 979274View attachment 979275
> 
> these gorgeous lookin buds i got for free, pretty nice eh?


wow very nice..... u mind tellin me wehre i can get my free buds?? lol


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 6, 2010)

lol. these buds were given to me for keepin my mouth shut. <.<
but ill give you a hint your on the wrong side of the country. lol


----------



## crackerboy (Jun 6, 2010)

here is some bubble gum night shots





View attachment 979368


----------



## therealog123 (Jun 6, 2010)

THATS NEON GREEN AND LOTS OF FROST ON THIS OG KUSH GROWN BY ME A MICHIGAN CAREGIVER  THIS IS GROWN IN DWC AND UNDER A 1000W HORTLUX SUPER HPS AND ANOTHER 1000W HORTLUX SUPER BLUE METAL HALIDE MMMMMMMMM TASTE SO SO SO GOOD. I HAVE BEEN TOLD IT LOOKS LIKE COKE HAS BEEN SPRINKLED ON TOP BUT IT HASENT HAHA ITS JUST GOOD OL OG KUSH


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> lol. these buds were given to me for keepin my mouth shut. <.<
> but ill give you a hint your on the wrong side of the country. lol


=) ill keep my mouth shut to see... =l lol. aiight well cant complain about free bud. =) my plant should be done in about a week or 2. =) soo i'll have sum buds soooon



crackerboy said:


> here is some bubble gum night shotsView attachment 979370View attachment 979371
> 
> holy shit man! those bugs r fucking HUMONGOUS!!! i think maybe u should drug test ur okants man... cuz it looks like they're on steroids!
> 
> ...





therealog123 said:


> THATS NEON GREEN AND LOTS OF FROST ON THIS OG KUSH GROWN BY ME A MICHIGAN CAREGIVER  THIS IS GROWN IN DWC AND UNDER A 1000W HORTLUX SUPER HPS AND ANOTHER 1000W HORTLUX SUPER BLUE METAL HALIDE MMMMMMMMM TASTE SO SO SO GOOD. I HAVE BEEN TOLD IT LOOKS LIKE COKE HAS BEEN SPRINKLED ON TOP BUT IT HASENT HAHA ITS JUST GOOD OL OG KUSH


wow. yea that is pretty cool looking with te way the light hits it... but u can see too that those leaves are covered in frost!! lookin good man. u can probly get high just touching the leaves.. hahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> lol. these buds were given to me for keepin my mouth shut. <.<
> but ill give you a hint your on the wrong side of the country. lol


=) ill keep my mouth shut to see... =l lol. aiight well cant complain about free bud. =) my plant should be done in about a week or 2. =) soo i'll have sum buds soooon



crackerboy said:


> here is some bubble gum night shotsView attachment 979370View attachment 979371
> 
> holy shit man! those bugs r fucking HUMONGOUS!!! i think maybe u should drug test ur okants man... cuz it looks like they're on steroids!
> 
> ...





therealog123 said:


> THATS NEON GREEN AND LOTS OF FROST ON THIS OG KUSH GROWN BY ME A MICHIGAN CAREGIVER  THIS IS GROWN IN DWC AND UNDER A 1000W HORTLUX SUPER HPS AND ANOTHER 1000W HORTLUX SUPER BLUE METAL HALIDE MMMMMMMMM TASTE SO SO SO GOOD. I HAVE BEEN TOLD IT LOOKS LIKE COKE HAS BEEN SPRINKLED ON TOP BUT IT HASENT HAHA ITS JUST GOOD OL OG KUSH


wow. yea that is pretty cool looking with te way the light hits it... but u can see too that those leaves are covered in frost!! lookin good man. u can probly get high just touching the leaves.. hahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2010)

budsy malone said:


> crackerboy, u tried snorting them triches lol.View attachment 979971


lmfao.. and nice plant by the way.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 8, 2010)

One of my SLH's at 49 days flower macro shot.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 9, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> One of my SLH's at 49 days flower macro shot.
> View attachment 982621


wow. thats really nice!! i got a super lemon haze seed comin my way. should be here by next week!! cant wait!


----------



## kjg0809 (Jun 9, 2010)

this was my dinafem blue hash i got as freebie from the tude


----------



## kjg0809 (Jun 9, 2010)

and this was my easyryder... i swear it was fuckin huge for an auto well over 4 1/2ft nice smoke as well


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 9, 2010)

kjg0809 said:


> this was my dinafem blue hash i got as freebie from the tudeView attachment 983426


wow man. thats nice!! especially for a freebie... cant wait to get my 8 freebies from attitude!! should be here sooooooon!! =D



kjg0809 said:


> View attachment 983429View attachment 983428and this was my easyryder... i swear it was fuckin huge for an auto well over 4 1/2ft nice smoke as well


wow. yea man 4 1/2 ft is HUGE for an auto... most autos grow a little over a foot from what i've seen.. well between 1-2 ft.. nevre seen 1 get that big!! lol. did it actually automatically flower for you?? and how long did the whole process take?? if it grew 4 1/2 ft. in like 60 days thats sum crazy shit! lol


----------



## kjg0809 (Jun 9, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow man. thats nice!! especially for a freebie... cant wait to get my 8 freebies from attitude!! should be here sooooooon!! =D
> 
> 
> 
> wow. yea man 4 1/2 ft is HUGE for an auto... most autos grow a little over a foot from what i've seen.. well between 1-2 ft.. nevre seen 1 get that big!! lol. did it actually automatically flower for you?? and how long did the whole process take?? if it grew 4 1/2 ft. in like 60 days thats sum crazy shit! lol


i think all together it was about 8-9weeks under 300w cfls first three weeks under blue spectrum rest of time under red spec cfl... gt about oz n half - 2ounces of nice bud


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 9, 2010)

kjg0809 said:


> i think all together it was about 8-9weeks under 300w cfls first three weeks under blue spectrum rest of time under red spec cfl... gt about oz n half - 2ounces of nice bud


hmm. well thats about right time-wise.. thats crazy it got that big tho that fast! and anythign over an ounce from auto's in my opinion is good. -) nicely donw


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 12, 2010)

heyy guys.. thread hasnt had much activity lately.. soo ima throw a couple of my pics of my WW plant up.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok guys. I started the new thread... called the Quadruple Thunder Grow Off.. its basically for every1 who ordered durin the promo and got the free seeds.. its for people to say how long their order took... germination rates.. updates/pics and progress on how their plants are doing.. anything like that... but ONLY updates and pics from the 7 freebies and the UFO's are allowed. I want people to be able to compare plants and growing methods and any tips to help other who havent grown the strain yet and things like that.. sooo please.. if u ordered during the promo.. stop by the thread and subscribe.. im hopin this thread will become very very popular and have alot of great and useful info and lots of beautiful pics!! and that can't happen without you guys!! 

**PS... i dont want to try and take credit for sum1 else's idea... soo you can thank SeattleLights#1 for comin up with the idea.. he thought of it.. and i just did the work to create the thread.**

Alllllrighty. heres the link guys..

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/339448-official-quadruple-thunder-grow-off.html

Enjoyyyyyyy!


----------



## quietguy420 (Jun 13, 2010)

End of week 6 shots, iss, bb, gforce, bubblegum x kush, ak47


----------



## Smartt (Jun 14, 2010)

Sensi star almost ready =D


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> View attachment 992197View attachment 992198View attachment 992199View attachment 992200View attachment 992201End of week 6 shots, iss, bb, gforce, bubblegum x kush, ak47


WOW!! very nice group of plants man!! nice to be nable to have so many diff types of weed goin at once!! tehy all look beautiful man!! i would love to see those harvest pics!!!



Smartt said:


> Sensi star almost ready =DView attachment 992219View attachment 992218


Mmmmmm. it looks great!! hows the smell? cant wait to grow that freebie!!


----------



## eljeffo41 (Jun 14, 2010)

This thread is Highly inspirational!


----------



## ScarletFire (Jun 14, 2010)

Red Dragon Day 32
View attachment 994087View attachment 994090


----------



## jact55 (Jun 15, 2010)

some amnesia lemon and bubblicious shots


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 16, 2010)

54 days of flower one of my slh's taken with sony a239 camera.


----------



## Xi Lt Steve iX (Jun 16, 2010)

chow said:


> heyy man.. still looks good to me!! just because its not super frosty doesnt mean its not some bomb shit.. that shit looks good man. very nice bud structure. =) what strain is it??


Thanks man,its CH9 Super haze,been growing the same strain for a while now,i really like it.[/QUOTE]
Yeah man, true comment about the not super frosty doesnt mean its not good. the trainwreck i always get is never frosty, but that shit always knocks me on my ass.


----------



## Xi Lt Steve iX (Jun 16, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Super Lemon Haze at 37 days flowering... So resinous... Taking them to 70 days, what do you reckon they'll look like then???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I honestly dont know how you havent went on a rampage and pulled the bud off and smoked that sexy shit.


----------



## jahtrip (Jun 16, 2010)

Unfortunately i do not have a good camera.... This plant is so covered in crystals you cant see the brown hairs anymore..... It is a cross between blueberry x Uk Cheese x G-13.... From what i have been told, by the breeder the cheese used is the original uk cheese mutant x afghan ..... 
Enjoy  
View attachment 996244
View attachment 996245


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2010)

ScarletFire said:


> Red Dragon Day 32
> View attachment 994087View attachment 994091View attachment 994090


lookin good!! i had a friend on here grow sum red dragon.. wasnt the best yielder.. but deff sum of the nicest lookin bud.. if u want i can post the link on here for ya and u can check out his completed journal



jact55 said:


> some amnesia lemon and bubblicious shots


wow. those r sum nice FAT colas man!!



Xi Lt Steve iX said:


> Thanks man,its CH9 Super haze,been growing the same strain for a while now,i really like it.


 Yeah man, true comment about the not super frosty doesnt mean its not good. the trainwreck i always get is never frosty, but that shit always knocks me on my ass.[/QUOTE]

agreed. sum plants just dont pump out that many crystals... but are powerful as shit!! same goes for the color.. u can find sum like... doo-doo brown weed.. lol. and it can be wicket strong!!! never jusdge a bud by its cover... =)



Xi Lt Steve iX said:


> I honestly dont know how you havent went on a rampage and pulled the bud off and smoked that sexy shit.


lmao... yeaaa i must say i am guilty of doing this. lol. i actually was watchin the celtics game last night.. and went in and clipped off a bud, and stuck it in the oven on 175 for about 20-30 min. and it dried it out and i smoked it outta my water bong. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2010)

jahtrip said:


> Unfortunately i do not have a good camera.... This plant is so covered in crystals you cant see the brown hairs anymore..... It is a cross between blueberry x Uk Cheese x G-13.... From what i have been told, by the breeder the cheese used is the original uk cheese mutant x afghan .....
> Enjoy
> View attachment 996244
> View attachment 996245


wow.... yeaa like u said.. u cant really see the frost due to the camera.. but damnnn... u can deff tell theres a THICK layer of frost on that beautiful plant.. nice job!!!


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 16, 2010)

dammm jah, how does that beautiful lady smell?


----------



## jahtrip (Jun 16, 2010)

It smells pretty damn good!  Very cheesy, .. It over smelled other strains i had going... I cannot wait to have it dried and cured...!


----------



## ScarletFire (Jun 16, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lookin good!! i had a friend on here grow sum red dragon.. wasnt the best yielder.. but deff sum of the nicest lookin bud.. if u want i can post the link on here for ya and u can check out his completed journal
> 
> Sure, post the link so I can read through the journal. Thanks.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2010)

ScarletFire said:


> chb444220 said:
> 
> 
> > lookin good!! i had a friend on here grow sum red dragon.. wasnt the best yielder.. but deff sum of the nicest lookin bud.. if u want i can post the link on here for ya and u can check out his completed journal
> ...


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 16, 2010)

This was one of my Nirvana White Rhinos. Might not be the frostiest but they were pretty frosty!


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 17, 2010)

Chronic that rhino is looking rite tasty!

I just keeps getting better, I got in my garden this morning b4 the hps kicked on so I could get some normal looking pictures. day 58 flower of my now favorite pheno of the slh's I have.
View attachment 998409View attachment 998410View attachment 998411


----------



## homegrownboy (Jun 17, 2010)

This is one of plants when she was only 2 weeks into flowering...she's now at 4 weeks and looks amazing, unfortunatly i don't have any pics of her right now, and i can't go takin pics now since it's sleep time for me babies.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 17, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> Chronic that rhino is looking rite tasty!
> 
> I just keeps getting better, I got in my garden this morning b4 the hps kicked on so I could get some normal looking pictures. day 58 flower of my now favorite pheno of the slh's I have.
> View attachment 998409View attachment 998410View attachment 998411


yeaa that white rhino does look very nice man. im growing nirvana's white widow..w ell im harvesting her right now actually. checkout my signature for the harvest pics.. im gonna post sum up here soon cuz shes pretty damn frosty!!

and man.. teh super lemon haze looks fucking AMAXING man!!! FUCKING AMAZING!! im sooo happy i got a slh seed. cant wait to grow that shit.. im starting pienapple express and blue venom soon thos. the seeds r germinating now. =)


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 17, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa that white rhino does look very nice man. im growing nirvana's white widow..w ell im harvesting her right now actually. checkout my signature for the harvest pics.. im gonna post sum up here soon cuz shes pretty damn frosty!!
> 
> and man.. teh super lemon haze looks fucking AMAXING man!!! FUCKING AMAZING!! im sooo happy i got a slh seed. cant wait to grow that shit.. im starting pienapple express and blue venom soon thos. the seeds r germinating now. =)


 Thanks man, the slh won't disappoint. I was reading in your journal this morning that you were chopping, happy trimming and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 17, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> Thanks man, the slh won't disappoint. I was reading in your journal this morning that you were chopping, happy trimming and can't wait to see pics!


thats good. i will be growing it in my next next grow. lol. after the pineapple express and blue venom.. and yea i harvested sum of the plant today. i am VERY picky. soo it takes me hours and hours to trim.. took me 6 hrs to trim my 2 main colas and a side branch.. =/ but i posted sum pics. soo u can check them out. theres like 50 or 60 pics.. hahaha. i get carried away


----------



## Needofweed (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Needofweed (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok am I the only one that can't see what Needofweed is posting or is he a spammer?


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 18, 2010)

Holy shit Teejay! Those buds. Wow!


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks mouth, she has got about two weeks of flushing before I can take the scissors to her.

Jah I don't know how I missed your lady but she is cheeeesy  for sure, I plan on growing some cheese next round but it'll only be the GHS version so it probably won't be anything like the real cheese .

Homegrown lets see some more pics.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeaa i cant see what hes typing either.?? weird. and im gonna post a few pics of my WW soon. just gotta finish trimmin these up.. ughh. sooo much work!!


----------



## cowboylogic (Jun 18, 2010)

Orange Bud with about 2 weeks too go.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 18, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa i cant see what hes typing either.?? weird. and im gonna post a few pics of my WW soon. just gotta finish trimmin these up.. ughh. sooo much work!!


 Nope work is a job where you have to wear a nametag, what your doing is labor to which soon you will be enjoying the fruits of.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 18, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> Orange Bud with about 2 weeks too go. View attachment 999858View attachment 999860View attachment 999859


 Does she smell as good as she looks?


----------



## cowboylogic (Jun 18, 2010)

Absolutely delightful. A nice citrus/fuel mix. This is one of my favorite strains. A really nice all around buzz.


----------



## probo24 (Jun 18, 2010)

I know it's not the frostiest, but this 
Purps cutting is only 2 weeks female
and already packing on the trichomes.
I'm fighting spider mites but she's 
doing ok.


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey teejay that Super Lemon Haze looks amazing just like you said. I wanted to grab a couple of pick n mix when i ordered my OG kush during the promotion at attitude but they were all sold out


----------



## ScarletFire (Jun 18, 2010)

That is a fine lookin' woman. I'd take her anywhere. Nice job.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 18, 2010)

probo24 said:


> I know it's not the frostiest, but this
> Purps cutting is only 2 weeks female
> and already packing on the trichomes.
> I'm fighting spider mites but she's
> doing ok.


 That sucks about the spider mites if you can get rid of them it looks like it'll be christmas in August for you.


chronichaze said:


> Hey teejay that Super Lemon Haze looks amazing just like you said. I wanted to grab a couple of pick n mix when i ordered my OG kush during the promotion at attitude but they were all sold out


Well at least you got the OG the only thing I like better is headband and green crack (although I haven't smoked any of my slh yet), I got a kings kush that's "supposed" to be OGxGrape and it smells like grape koolaid without the sugar (really sour) and I can't wait to see how it smokes and also have a kandy kush (OGxTrainwreck) bean I might germ on this next round although I might just make a poll and have everybody pick from my seed stock.

How did that rhino smoke?


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 18, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> That sucks about the spider mites if you can get rid of them it looks like it'll be christmas in August for you.
> 
> Well at least you got the OG the only thing I like better is headband and green crack (although I haven't smoked any of my slh yet), I got a kings kush that's "supposed" to be OGxGrape and it smells like grape koolaid without the sugar (really sour) and I can't wait to see how it smokes and also have a kandy kush (OGxTrainwreck) bean I might germ on this next round although I might just make a poll and have everybody pick from my seed stock.
> 
> How did that rhino smoke?


Green Crack has always been my favorite. If only I could find seeds or get clones off someone. I was debatin on gettin those kinds too. Not as much the kings kush but the kandy kush was going to be one of my next. 
In my opinion the Rhino is awesome. Puts me on my ass everytime. Full body high with a soaring head high. Smoke enough and it feels like your eyes are being pushed out from the inside. Had 2 phenotypes of it, one a little more sour then the other but both have a sort of hash taste. Very strong stuff. Makes you cough your ass off although it is very smooth on the inhale.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 19, 2010)

wow guys.. they're all lookin GREAT!!  glad to see this thread has picked up again. =) 

well. i just harvested my White Widow yesterday.. sooo i am going to show off sum pics from it. =) u can check out my signature if u want to see more pics.. i get a lil carried away with takin pics.. soo theres plenty!! tehsres about 60 on page 41 and like 40 on page 43... i think im gonna get about 3+ ounces.. soo if u ever heard any1 say u cant grow nice plants with CFL's....... well take a look at my plant.. it was grown with nothing but CFL's and looks GREAT! and is gonna yield alot! 3+ ounces frmo 1 plant grown with CFL's.... cant complain. =)

ok. well enough talkin.. and on to sum pics!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 19, 2010)

oooo wow.. i didnt kno Kings Kush was OG ksuh and grape... >=( i woulda like to try sum of that.. i was gonna order bubba kush.. but wen i went to finish my order.. they were sold out.. >=( and i was lookin at the kidns kush.. but i wanted sumthin fruity.. adn jsut assumed it wasnt.. ooo wel. maybe next tim .. i'll order sum kings kush and bubba kush.. instead i ordered Pineapple Express... Blue Venom (ww x bb) and super lemon haze.. a nice fruity variety. lol


----------



## wozb529 (Jun 19, 2010)

lovely and stinky lol


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 19, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> oooo wow.. i didnt kno Kings Kush was OG ksuh and grape... >=( i woulda like to try sum of that.. i was gonna order bubba kush.. but wen i went to finish my order.. they were sold out.. >=( and i was lookin at the kidns kush.. but i wanted sumthin fruity.. adn jsut assumed it wasnt.. ooo wel. maybe next tim .. i'll order sum kings kush and bubba kush.. instead i ordered Pineapple Express... Blue Venom (ww x bb) and super lemon haze.. a nice fruity variety. lol


I just uploaded a shit ton more pics to my journal but I'll throw up the king kush and bubba since you mentioned you were thinking about them.

They are not as frosty as the slh's but they still look delicious.

Kings kush
View attachment 1001936View attachment 1001937

Bubba

View attachment 1001938View attachment 1001939View attachment 1001940


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 19, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm. love the purpleish tint to the bubba.. I want that sooooo bad!!


----------



## quietguy420 (Jun 20, 2010)

Pic of one of the leaves coming out of my nuggs.


----------



## buster7467 (Jun 20, 2010)

In my opinion the Rhino is awesome. Puts me on my ass everytime. Full body high with a soaring head high. Smoke enough and it feels like your eyes are being pushed out from the inside. Had 2 phenotypes of it, one a little more sour then the other but both have a sort of hash taste. Very strong stuff. Makes you cough your ass off although it is very smooth on the inhale.[/QUOTE] 
I love the White Rhino. I found two different phenos also. I grew them in 2 different grows and both times i grew 3 WR and i got 2 different phenos each time. But the high is great. I found them to be some of the easiest to grow. I cant wait to get some more seeds.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> Pic of one of the leaves coming out of my nuggs.
> 
> View attachment 1002487


Vedy nice Vedy nice. =)



buster7467 said:


> In my opinion the Rhino is awesome. Puts me on my ass everytime. Full body high with a soaring head high. Smoke enough and it feels like your eyes are being pushed out from the inside. Had 2 phenotypes of it, one a little more sour then the other but both have a sort of hash taste. Very strong stuff. Makes you cough your ass off although it is very smooth on the inhale.


I love the White Rhino. I found two different phenos also. I grew them in 2 different grows and both times i grew 3 WR and i got 2 different phenos each time. But the high is great. I found them to be some of the easiest to grow. I cant wait to get some more seeds.[/QUOTE]

yeaa i've smoke white rhino once.. wen i was younger.. and i really liked it.. the only complaint i had is that it was a lil harsh. =/ but the high was WELL worth the harshness. lol


----------



## riddleme (Jun 20, 2010)

My last harvest,,,KC Brains Northern Lights Special 2004 Cup Winner


----------



## riddleme (Jun 20, 2010)

Thank you, she was special and who needs a magnifier when you have a 15 megapixel camera LOL


----------



## quietguy420 (Jun 20, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Thank you, she was special and who needs a magnifier when you have a 15 megapixel camera LOL


I hear that, =D I take a normal shot in macro mode and can zoom in 10x and not loose clarity when viewing.


----------



## nico31 (Jun 20, 2010)

not a big yielder but I think It did a good job.


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 20, 2010)

nico31 said:


> not a big yielder but I think It did a good job.


 Nice color on those plants! What kind of nutes you use?


----------



## parabear (Jun 21, 2010)

My current grows are 4 weeks into flower, and just starting flower. I also have some curing, however I already broke the buds down. I am also horrible about photos... but will be sure to track the next bunch ready for harvest here soon. The 4 week harvest is just starting to show some light sugar leaf around the bud sites... all the way up onto the big fan leaves even... It is starting to sparkle when I shine my 12 Volt 5 watt surefire LED torch at the bud sites, and i can see that it will be dense and frosty as long as I carry on the current feeding plan. I switched weeks ago from veg nutes, and also have flushed all the soil mix and let it sit outside for a couple daylight hours outside every day for a few days. Resuming feeding onto tiger bloom, and some other fox farms nutrients. I also tested the soil, pH is at about 6.5, all feed formula pHs @ 6.1, thus offsetting the 6.5 plenty, while being sure it will keep in the proper range. I do not go for big yield per plant, an do more a modified SOG/ScrOG type setup. I leave the plants less dense than a SOG, but I top and super crop, thus each plant has AT LEAST 2 big fat main colas. I also do not restrict other growth as much, such as side buds, and the like that some SOG farmers will trim. I have found that the gain in a single size giant nug from trimming under buds does not make up for the difference in weight that harvesting the mini under buds would. Sure there is a limit to this, but hey, to each their own, whatever works for one person may not work for another. Though I am considering just taking a few smaller cuttings off one of my mothers, and flowering almost an entire mother plant just to get one huge yielding plant in once....


----------



## nico31 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used floraNova GH grow and bloom, some bushmasters for 4 before transition and some koolbloom GH liquid and dry for the end, now I'm doing 2 clones Hindu skunk and I'm adding some flora blend pineapple rush GH to see how sweet they can get.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2010)

riddleme said:


> Thank you, she was special and who needs a magnifier when you have a 15 megapixel camera LOL


niiiiiice. =) im jealou. i should be gettin a new camera soon tho. i only have a 7 mp camera.. but it takes decent pics in macro.. but i deff want a new one.. adn the funny thing is.. i basically only take pics of my plants. lol. soo thats all it will be used for. =)



quietguy420 said:


> I hear that, =D I take a normal shot in macro mode and can zoom in 10x and not loose clarity when viewing.


niice. cant wait to have a new camera


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2010)

nico31 said:


> not a big yielder but I think It did a good job.


yea they look great man. u deff did a great job!! i LOVE WW.. but o've been greowin her the last few grows.. sooo now time to move onto sumthin different.. =) im growin Blue Venom (White Widow x BlueBerry) and Pineapple express. =)

my WW was actually a pretty big yielder.. a lil over 3 ounces. =) what company is urs from?? i got mine from Nirvana


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## CaliSun (Jun 21, 2010)

d0rk2dafullest said:


>



that looks great!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 21, 2010)

on my 1st grow so no flowering pics yet but heres one i took of my mates blue cheese plant last week.


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 21, 2010)

d0rk2dafullest said:


>


 It looks like you were rubbin your hands all over the bud! Your hands look sticky!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2010)

yeaa man ur hands are COVERED in red hairs!! its almost scary looking! lol. the bud looks BOMB tho!! the fact that that many hairs came off on ur hands/fingers. adn theres still that many on the plant.. lol. Niiice


----------



## clark0kent (Jun 22, 2010)

this is what i got... 1 plant, bagseed... first time grower.... 165 Watts cfl's... 

she is 68 days old... 38 days into flowering... 

View attachment 1007733View attachment 1007735View attachment 1007732View attachment 1007729


----------



## bikerguy333 (Jun 23, 2010)

Heres what i got.Blue Berry Frost


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2010)

clark0kent said:


> this is what i got... 1 plant, bagseed... first time grower.... 165 Watts cfl's...
> 
> she is 68 days old... 38 days into flowering...
> 
> View attachment 1007733View attachment 1007735View attachment 1007732View attachment 1007729


heyy man. theyre lookin GREAT!! especially for a bagseed. i've dropped by ur journal a few times. =) theyre comin along nicely man. w.e. ur doin keep it up! =)



bikerguy333 said:


> Heres what i got.Blue Berry Frost


Mmmmmmm... Blue Berryyyyy... =) i got sum Blue Venom starting.. only a few days old.. but its BlueBerry and White Widow. =) should be an interesting mix.


----------



## Dragon Gem (Jun 24, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Norther Lights! Frosty As Fuck! (for some reason the last pic came up as an attatchment)
> 
> View attachment 971896



i called it a night after seeing this


----------



## nutfoot (Jun 24, 2010)

Himalayan Gold. one weird bud.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is my white bubba at 7 weeks.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 24, 2010)

nutfoot said:


> Himalayan Gold. one weird bud.


lol. yeaa that is a wierd looking bud. lol. but i bet it smoked nice. =)



n1knightmare said:


> Here is my white bubba at 7 weeks.


Mmmmm.. like i always say.. i get soo jealous everytime i see your plants man.. that Floja and that White Bubba got me jealous!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 24, 2010)

Dragon Gem said:


> i called it a night after seeing this


yeaaa, that is probably the frostiest one on here.... except maybe the Deep Chunk.. idk which one is frostier... 

but....

I've seen lots of Northern Light grows.. and NEVER seen a plant like that... but the Deep Chunk... almost every grow i see of that... the plants have that crazy frost production... its like its signature.. its 100% indica... if you go to Gypsy Nirvana's site... they sell Deep Chunk there... the breeder is Cannacopia.... just in case any1's interested.. i wanna get sum!!


----------



## sensisensai (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice thread. Nothing amazing here yet but I got plenty of pics in my signature and a link to my photobucket album if anyone wants to see the last 4 ish grows. Ill start adding this to my updates. I better go work on my macro skills. These ladies are on day 23 in these pics. With the second querkel 2 weeks behind the rest.
first is querkle:































JTR:





















snowdawg:


























white widow:































mendo purps:





















sheba:


----------



## Total Head (Jun 24, 2010)

these pics are of my last harvest which was almost a year ago. this is another super lemon haze. they were grown completely under t5 lighting with supplemental cfl during flower. this was harvest day. if you ignore the crispy leaves that i burned with ph flux the bud is damn frosty. i'm growing satori under hps riht now and the strain is nowhere near the frost of the slh.


----------



## sensisensai (Jun 24, 2010)

For the fk of it
Here are a few more, my photo skills suck :/

Querkle, not a great pic but I like it for some reason.











Snowdawg:











White widow:





















Mendo purps












More White widow:





Another snowdawg:






Strawberry cough:






Nl5x dj short blueberry:

















Psycho blue cheese pheno lol

















Nl5xbb
















Higgins haze:
















Nl5xbb, again lol:















Super silver haze:


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 24, 2010)

damn man... thats a SHITLOAD of pics!! but i like every single one of them. =) really lookin good. are those all from ur grows? or r sum urs and others friends?


----------



## floridasucks (Jun 25, 2010)

....very nice


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 25, 2010)

Sour Diesel 36 days into flowering


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 25, 2010)

6 weeks flower


----------



## sensisensai (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks man, no that's just my last 2 maybe 3 grows. I got literally prolly 1/4 million pictures of it all lol. I'm a neat freak and I over document everything with notes and polaroids plus the photoshoots at least every other day when I clean out the tent ill take some pics while they're out, I really need a better camera though. But anyway I'm rambling, thanks again for the compliments and sorry for the overload of pics.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm starting to figure out this new camera here's a couple pics I took today of my frosty lemon haze that I chopped.



View attachment 1013135



View attachment 1013136

View attachment 1013147


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> Sour Diesel 36 days into flowering


wow man.. very very nice...... very nice. =) i got a couple seeds.. sour cream adn sour kush that are sour diesel cross breeds.. hope they turn out sumthin like that.. that looks madd BOMB!



smokeymcpotz said:


> View attachment 1012581 6 weeks flower


nice. i like the colors. almost has a ytellowish color to it. what strain?


----------



## sensisensai (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn nice $our d. Man!

The slh looks unbelievably tasty!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jun 26, 2010)

View attachment 1013432


----------



## bigv1976 (Jun 26, 2010)

Awesome thread CHB!! Some sick lookin buds folks. That 1 with the dudes fingers caked with resin and hairs was awesome.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 26, 2010)

Day 58 of flower 

View attachment 1014191View attachment 1014196View attachment 1014195View attachment 1014194View attachment 1014193View attachment 1014192


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey many that poly-ploid bud info is cool, I wonder if you can genetically alter it to do that, are PP buds more potent or just bigger?





chb444220 said:


> Niiiiice. Heyy.. im in the advanced reply.. soo i cant see ur pics right now... but one of the pics.. towards teh end.. with the "deformed" looking bud... you know thats a Poly-Ploid bud right!!!??? those are pretty rare! i had 1 well.. 2 on my last WW grow.. if u look at my pics i posted... u see the giant bud thats the size of my arm...? thats a poly-ploid bud..
> 
> a poly-ploid bud is basically 2 buds growing on 1 budsite/branch.. have u realized that that branch probably have like double the amount of leaves it should have? and if u look all down the branch.. at each node.. instead of just the normal 2 budsites.. there should be 3-4 there.. =) i can jsut tel by lookin at it its a poly-ploid.. that things gonna weigh ALOT! just lettin ya know if u didnt kno already.
> 
> ...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 27, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Hey many that poly-ploid bud info is cool, I wonder if you can genetically alter it to do that, are PP buds more potent or just bigger?


thanks. yeaa i had one.. well 2 in my 1st WW grow, there was a thread sum1 started trying to find out that same exact question.l but the thread is dead now... no1 really posted.. but idk. i feel like it would be pretty hard to manage that. but maybe?

and hmm... thats a good question.. mine were deff covered in MUCH more hairs... but it also had MANY more leaves as well...


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 27, 2010)

Just thought I'd share that my Pic in post #303 made it on this weeks pics of the crop over at Hightimes.

Almost forgot here's the link: Pix of the Crop


----------



## greenjambo (Jun 27, 2010)

Heres one from my PINEAPPLE (CLONE ONLY) Strain


----------



## Tundra (Jun 27, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> 40 days in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and some purple:



where you get the seeds for the purple buds?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jun 28, 2010)

awesome thread dude, +rep


chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_
> 
> Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> ...


----------



## godsbestgift (Jun 28, 2010)

Just took these from flowering Kind Bud!!!xxx
xxx
xxx 
look with caution
 Almost ready. I think she has some Sativa in her, 8 weeks flowering maybe it's my lighting? any one know why she taken so long to flower? she keeps growing new and new white pistils everywhere...


----------



## ScarletFire (Jun 28, 2010)

And here's another mid cola:


----------



## RasBaL (Jun 28, 2010)

2010 Organic Bagseed Harvest Positive Growing !


----------



## n1knightmare (Jun 28, 2010)

godsbestgift said:


> Just took these from flowering Kind Bud!!!xxx
> xxx
> xxx
> look with caution
> View attachment 1016870View attachment 1016872View attachment 1016873View attachment 1016874View attachment 1016875View attachment 1016876 Almost ready. I think she has some Sativa in her, 8 weeks flowering maybe it's my lighting? any one know why she taken so long to flower? she keeps growing new and new white pistils everywhere...


You might have a light leak somewhere.


----------



## homegrownboy (Jun 29, 2010)

godsbestgift said:


> Just took these from flowering Kind Bud!!!xxx
> xxx
> xxx
> look with caution
> View attachment 1016870View attachment 1016872View attachment 1016873View attachment 1016874View attachment 1016875View attachment 1016876 Almost ready. I think she has some Sativa in her, 8 weeks flowering maybe it's my lighting? any one know why she taken so long to flower? she keeps growing new and new white pistils everywhere...


 
She looks sativa dominent...you got about 3 more weeks to go. Sativa genetics usully take 8-13 weeks to flower.


----------



## godsbestgift (Jun 29, 2010)

Gee thanks for the Tid Bit guys!
I didnt think anyone would know for sure


----------



## godsbestgift (Jun 29, 2010)

RasBaL said:


> 2010 Organic Bagseed Harvest Positive Growing !


 this looks really potent


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 29, 2010)

hey godsbest, did you ever decide on an auto strain?


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 29, 2010)

Tundra said:


> where you get the seeds for the purple buds?


 Both are local clone-only plants.


----------



## Hot Spliff (Jun 29, 2010)

Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow.... lalalala

These are my Original Skunk No1's, ... Just made a grow journal of these too.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 29, 2010)

legalizeitcanada said:


> awesome thread dude, +rep


thanks man. =) im glad it got as popular as it did. =)



godsbestgift said:


> Just took these from flowering Kind Bud!!!xxx
> xxx
> xxx
> look with caution
> View attachment 1016870View attachment 1016872View attachment 1016873View attachment 1016874View attachment 1016875View attachment 1016876 Almost ready. I think she has some Sativa in her, 8 weeks flowering maybe it's my lighting? any one know why she taken so long to flower? she keeps growing new and new white pistils everywhere...


yeaa deff got sativa in her... she looks really good tho.. REALLY good. it will be well worth the wait



RasBaL said:


> 2010 Organic Bagseed Harvest Positive Growing !


lookin REALLY good for bagseed. very nice



godsbestgift said:


> this looks really potent


agreed


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hot Spliff said:


> Let it snow, Let it snow, Let it snow.... lalalala
> 
> These are my Original Skunk No1's, ... Just made a grow journal of these too.


Mmmmmmm.. im growin super skunk... hope it looks like urs does


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 30, 2010)

just a quick shot i took of my frostiest of 3 bagseed plants. cant really get a good idea of size or shape (my camera isnt good enough to do such a shot) but it got in close enough to make a decent trich shot.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 30, 2010)

bubblebomb...............


----------



## RasBaL (Jun 30, 2010)

Everyone !....Godbestgift, CHB444220, Apprciate the Herbal compliment, i made mistake, the 1st 2 are 09 harvest...Last Bud 2010...ALL Bagseeds, Grown Organic, its the best Herb i ever smoked in Life, Clean Burn, Refreshing fruity Natural Organic Bob Marley & Wailers playing music in your mouth taste, i have smoked nice herbs in Life, ...But nothing is like Organic herb. Nice and Healthy FEEL ! Nice herbs pics in this thrad. Positive Growing !


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 30, 2010)

not sure what day she is but it started prodicing trichs before buds. i cant wait to try this out...


----------



## icantseemyface (Jun 30, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> not sure what day she is but it started prodicing trichs before buds. i cant wait to try this out...


wow that plant looks malnourished! you dont know how to grow ganja my friend!!


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 30, 2010)

it looks stretched and in need of a bit more (or closer for that matter) light, but i would disagree that it looks malnourished.


----------



## donkey.420 (Jun 30, 2010)

icantseemyface said:


> wow that plant looks malnourished! you dont know how to grow ganja my friend!!


you're right. dirt is not my thing so i attached an aero pics for ya

that plant has spent its life in side lighting. better than throwing it out


----------



## godsbestgift (Jun 30, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> hey godsbest, did you ever decide on an auto strain?


 Yes, Some Diesel ! hmm cant wait


----------



## icantseemyface (Jul 1, 2010)

donkey.420 said:


> you're right. dirt is not my thing so i attached an aero pics for ya
> 
> that plant has spent its life in side lighting. better than throwing it out


thats more like it!!!


----------



## icantseemyface (Jul 1, 2010)

godsbestgift said:


> Yes, Some Diesel ! hmm cant wait


hmmm yea if dats u in ur pic i wana put my dick in ur mouth!! yeaaa


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 1, 2010)

icantseemyface said:


> hmmm yea if dats u in ur pic i wana put my dick in ur mouth!! yeaaa



Wtf??? LOL yeaaa


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 1, 2010)

Sour Diesel (right) after 52 days of 12/12 under a 400w HPS, organic nutes and soil:







definitely the most sativa-dominant strain I've grown... and by far the stinkiest


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 2, 2010)

icantseemyface said:


> hmmm yea if dats u in ur pic i wana put my dick in ur mouth!! yeaaa


good luck with that.. u probly scared her away now.. lol. finally might have a beautiful girl on the thread.. and u scare her away... lol. damn you. i got sum sour cream and sour kush im gonna grow next grow.. lookin forward to growing them.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 2, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> Sour Diesel (right) after 52 days of 12/12 under a 400w HPS, organic nutes and soil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job on the sour diesel! +rep


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 2, 2010)

Thx ! I spoil them


----------



## icantseemyface (Jul 2, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> Sour Diesel (right) after 52 days of 12/12 under a 400w HPS, organic nutes and soil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well done to u geez


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 2, 2010)

Thx but they've still got a good 10 days to go at least. Them sativas just keep coming out with new growth


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 4, 2010)

i cant wait to see them all finihsed up... they look awesome man... awesome..!!


----------



## livinthadream (Jul 5, 2010)

Domina Star 60 Dayz


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 5, 2010)

...........sickkk


----------



## Unclejoe51 (Jul 5, 2010)

View attachment 1028351


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent buds on this thread, haha. That domina star looks mighty fine, livinthedream; don't be afraid to throw some more shots of it right before harvest


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 5, 2010)

My purple SLH that I chopped today.
View attachment 1028704View attachment 1028701View attachment 1028700View attachment 1028705View attachment 1028703


----------



## ScarletFire (Jul 5, 2010)

For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Hogg (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks kill teejay. Hows that purp smoke?


----------



## Teejay13 (Jul 6, 2010)

I won't know till it's all dried and cured but if its anything like my other SLH's it's going to be tits. My frosty one that I have posted on here just keeps getting better, I've had three different people now tell me (not including myself) that they took like two bong hits in the evening and woke up stoned the next day. Which was good to hear otherwise I would have thought I was just being a lightweight.


----------



## stonerchef (Jul 6, 2010)

these r my afgoos they r pretty frosty hell my leaves were practily all white pretty narley bud!!


----------



## Banditt (Jul 6, 2010)

Jack the Ripper


----------



## tman42 (Jul 7, 2010)

View attachment 1030847View attachment 1030846View attachment 1030845View attachment 1030848


----------



## sagensour (Jul 7, 2010)

Kryptonite OG Kush


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 7, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Kryptonite OG Kush


Wow!! thats all i can say


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah sagensour. That Kryptonite OG Kush is sickk! +rep


----------



## sagensour (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. All I can say is lots of other people on this site got to burn this plant. I might have to start a journal with the Kryptonite. It does really well on the quality side not real big producer. Thanks for the rep


----------



## gotthat (Jul 7, 2010)

any outdoor that can look like all ?


----------



## RoyalDanknessCaregiving (Jul 7, 2010)

C H I E S E L - 

Day 21 - Flowering


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 8, 2010)

theyre all lookin good guys!! hopin wen my super skunk and Blue Venom are flwoering.. i can post sum pics of them up here. =) Keep'em coming guys!!


----------



## SirPsycho (Jul 10, 2010)

week 3 of nirvana chrystal (white lights)


----------



## jfa916 (Jul 10, 2010)

dam great job everyone 
everyone here has great bud


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 10, 2010)

Blue Dream and Green Crack 40 Days 12/12 under 600W HPSView attachment 1038228View attachment 1038229


----------



## greengenius (Jul 11, 2010)

Im back with more of that bubba. This is all different stages of growth.


----------



## dangreen (Jul 11, 2010)

First 3 pictures are purple wreck. Last 2 pics are Blackberry.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 11, 2010)

Greengenius, those buds look perfect!! That's what a mature bud is supposed to look like. Great job.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 11, 2010)

dangreen that blackberry looks crazy good.


----------



## Venom420 (Jul 12, 2010)

what strain is that


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 12, 2010)

dangreen - wow!

here's some pineapple express from g13 labs:











and some DNA Genetics LA Woman:


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 13, 2010)

Dangreen that blackberry is fking amazing!
I got some Blueberry kush to go with that.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Jul 13, 2010)

heres some GOD that i was runnin a while back problem was if i let it go more than 40 days flower it would herm so i always cut early,i let her go because of that but everything else was fire color ,smell,taste was all there just the fuckin seeds it was known to drop ruined her for me, i still get asked ...wheres that purple god you used to have............


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 14, 2010)

Mike Jones how can you tell when they go herm? Do they drop sacks at the nodes during late flowering?


----------



## MIKE JONES (Jul 14, 2010)

cheechzilla said:


> Mike Jones how can you tell when they go herm? Do they drop sacks at the nodes during late flowering?


 yes if not for that she would of been a star!!


----------



## GreenAntics (Jul 14, 2010)

The seeds would be feminized then?


----------



## MIKE JONES (Jul 14, 2010)

GreenAntics said:


> The seeds would be feminized then?


 more like herminized lol,i never poped any of the seeds but i would think they would turn hermaphrodite too, and no female i want has both sexes


----------



## OZUT (Jul 15, 2010)

MIKE JONES said:


> more like herminized lol,i never poped any of the seeds but i would think they would turn hermaphrodite too, and no female i want has both sexes




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA - Well said


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 15, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Kryptonite OG Kush


Holy mother of GOD! thats not a nug thats a bundle of resin!



dangreen said:


> First 3 pictures are purple wreck. Last 2 pics are Blackberry.


Wow man thats perfect looking herb! Absolutely drenched in trichs like there was a huge snowstorm....
respect, both of you.


----------



## KingIV20 (Jul 15, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Kryptonite OG Kush


Holy mother of GOD! thats not a nug thats a bundle of resin!



dangreen said:


> First 3 pictures are purple wreck. Last 2 pics are Blackberry.


Wow man thats perfect looking herb! Absolutely drenched in trichs like there was a huge snowstorm....
respect, both of you.


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Jul 16, 2010)

both were incredible ut the querkle was better.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 17, 2010)

that first and third pic almost look like it been crossed with Deep Chunk the way the trics are climbin up the leaves, great pics man!


monkeyinthemist said:


> both were incredible ut the querkle was better.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

My Current Grow: Piss Day 41 of 12/12




















My last grow: Blue Kush Day Week 10 of 12/12










My First Grow: White Widow










And my Piss outdoors last Summer:


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 17, 2010)

woooow.... im drooling


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2010)

yeaa man those plants are fuckin beautiful!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> woooow.... im drooling





chb444220 said:


> yeaa man those plants are fuckin beautiful!!


 Thanks Guys. I have been lucky enough to have good genetics since the begening. I love frosy buds, where are everyone elses?


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 17, 2010)

Here is my floja harvested a couple hours ago.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is my floja harvested a couple hours ago.


 That shit looks nuts, such a dark red/purple. Make sure to post a smoke report.


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 17, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> That shit looks nuts, such a dark red/purple. Make sure to post a smoke report.


Yeah i will do that. I will either put the smoke report in my white bubba grow or i was thinking of just starting a continuing perpetual thread. I will put the link in my white bubba journal if i do.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Jul 17, 2010)

when u say ''piss'' are you talking about cat piss?


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 17, 2010)

That looks fantastic knightmare.


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 17, 2010)

MIKE JONES said:


> when u say ''piss'' are you talking about cat piss?


 Mostly. A local grower here took his catpiss mother and crossed it with one of the northerlights strains and called it plain old "Piss".


----------



## sully98115 (Jul 17, 2010)

heres my frosty girls!!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Jul 17, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Mostly. A local grower here took his catpiss mother and crossed it with one of the northerlights strains and called it plain old "Piss".


 i got some chocolate piss (cat piss mom/og chocolate thai father) beans off bidzbay,just started them all 10 poped,i hop i get a all catpiss pheno,that shit was the shit back in the early 90's sandiego!


----------



## sagensour (Jul 17, 2010)

Never heard of Floja. Is that correct??????


----------



## n1knightmare (Jul 18, 2010)

sagensour said:


> Never heard of Floja. Is that correct??????


Yeah dj shorts Flo x outlaws Double purple doja


----------



## ran4it2 (Jul 18, 2010)

i think mines are pretty frosty for 4 weeks flowering!


----------



## bigsourD (Jul 18, 2010)

ran4it2 said:


> i think mines are pretty frosty for 4 weeks flowering!


Those are looking pretty good.


----------



## homegrownboy (Jul 18, 2010)

"Catpiss" pot was actually just a very skunky BC strain in that was grown on Vancouver Island in the early 80's, and is still a favorite, the genetics moved on down to Cali and was crossed with other strains in the 90's. I still love that good ol catpiss smell...you know you got some good dope when you smell that shit!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 18, 2010)

homegrownboy said:


> "Catpiss" pot was actually just a very skunky BC strain in that was grown on Vancouver Island in the early 80's, and is still a favorite, the genetics moved on down to Cali and was crossed with other strains in the 90's. I still love that good ol catpiss smell...you know you got some good dope when you smell that shit!


 Yeah, the smell on them right now is almost fruity(lemon like) with a crisp bite that just burns your nose a little. Im really liking it so far and cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## astronomikl (Jul 18, 2010)

livinthadream said:


> Domina Star 60 Dayz


NICE BUDS!!!! I have one of these growing right now, she is about 3 weeks old. I am about to switch to 12/12, and I really hope mine turn out like this. Could you let us know about how she tastes and everything when she is done?


----------



## farmboss (Jul 18, 2010)

View attachment 1052443
6 years ago. *Nirvana Seeds WHITE RHINO*


----------



## jcdws602 (Jul 18, 2010)

farmboss said:


> View attachment 1052443
> 6 years ago. *Nirvana Seeds WHITE RHINO*



Invalid attachment


----------



## robside (Jul 20, 2010)

heres my babys, not ready yet but still nice!!View attachment 1056464View attachment 1056466View attachment 1056467


----------



## sully98115 (Jul 21, 2010)

Frosty eh..


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 21, 2010)

very nice, what strain?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2010)

yeaa wat strain is that???


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## ginoSA (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow thers some nice stuff up here 
mine is 1066


----------



## farmboss (Jul 24, 2010)

trying again


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 28, 2010)

farmboss said:


> trying again


wow!! that shit looks frosty as shit!!! is that white widow?? or is it white rhino?? my guess is Rhino.. but damn man... thats a very very very frosty plant!!!


----------



## Integra21 (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a couple of more pics from this weeks update.

Piss






Blue Kush


----------



## BrandyLyon (Jul 28, 2010)

And then I came in my pants, That is such a sexy plant.


----------



## farmboss (Jul 28, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow!! that shit looks frosty as shit!!! is that white widow?? or is it white rhino?? my guess is Rhino.. but damn man... thats a very very very frosty plant!!!


Nirvana seeds white rhino.


----------



## CypressRyan (Jul 28, 2010)

Some Abyss I grew last year


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 29, 2010)

Sour Diesel after 1 week cure








Blue Russian:


----------



## SirPsycho (Jul 29, 2010)

wow man, these are nice. what strain are these?



ginoSA said:


> Wow thers some nice stuff up here
> mine is 1066


----------



## raw225 (Jul 29, 2010)

that sour diesel/blue russian looks amazing!!


----------



## spaceinvaders (Jul 29, 2010)

Dam so many nice buds in here!!! 
thought i'd stick up some BB cheese and roadrunner (the auto) 

cheese..












roadrunner..


----------



## floridasucks (Jul 29, 2010)

nice nuggs.......


----------



## raw225 (Jul 31, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is my floja harvested a couple hours ago.


 
dude that shit looks sooooo good!! how does it smell? where can i get some seeds from?? send me a link


----------



## krazyjoey (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's our entry...

View attachment 1076000


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 1, 2010)

She is at week 6ish






T


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 1, 2010)

White Castle from Nirvana a week before harvest...


----------



## ecsd (Aug 1, 2010)

purple kush @ 5 weeks 5 to go






just before the chop







sorry about this ones quality


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 2, 2010)

daam, nice pkush!


----------



## mr.swishas&herb (Aug 2, 2010)

ecsd said:


> purple kush @ 5 weeks 5 to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn dude how do you keep your plant so healthy right up until harvest? as you can see from my pic my leaves are all yellow and shitty towards the end of harvest...


----------



## homebrewer (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## ecsd (Aug 2, 2010)

mr.swishas&herb said:


> damn dude how do you keep your plant so healthy right up until harvest? as you can see from my pic my leaves are all yellow and shitty towards the end of harvest...


 i run a perpetual hydro grow, so the plants all see 1100-1350 ppm's until theyre separated from the system for individual flushing


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 3, 2010)

wow mannn.. these plants are all lookin sexy!! my super skunk is about 2 weeks into flwoering.. once she gets a lil older.. i will post sum pics up of her. i have a feelin shes gonna be very frosty.. aand i also have a Blue Venom veggin that i will begin to flower pretty soon.. and im sure shes gonna be even more frosty!! and also have a super lemon haze. lol. and once shes flowering. im gonna throw sum pics up here as well


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 3, 2010)

keep teh pics comin guys!! cant believe this thread is still as popular as it is. =)


----------



## cheechzilla (Aug 3, 2010)

That looks tasty Homebrewer.


----------



## midevil2323 (Aug 3, 2010)

heres a pic of ice at 4th week of budding........seems like its finishing fast


----------



## L4D (Aug 4, 2010)

power kush @4weeks in


----------



## greengenius (Aug 4, 2010)

ohmahgah123


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2010)

midevil2323 said:


> View attachment 1078955heres a pic of ice at 4th week of budding........seems like its finishing fast
> View attachment 1078954


wow.. yea man lookin great for only 4 weeks.. looks like it will end up finishing around week 7! =) lucky. the earlier the better. lol. keep up the good work! have u tried using molasses during flowering before?? if not, you should give it a try. it will fatten up the buds.. and keep from gettin bute buildup. just take 1 tablespoon on un-sulphured molasses (go to shaws or any store like that and go in the isle where the syrup and stuff is... Grandma's molasses is most commonly used) and mix the 1 tablespoon with 1 gallon of water.. and water with howeva much water ru would normally use.. (ex. if u water with 2 gallons.. then mix 2 tablesppons with 2 gallon... if u use 1 1/2 then mix 1 1/2 tablespoons.. etc..) and water with the molasses every 2-3 waterings.. this will help fatten up the buds. =)



greengenius said:


> ohmahgah123


Wow... wat kinda bud i that man!! it looks fuckin B-E-A- utiful!!


----------



## NYCrez (Aug 4, 2010)

fjhrfgdfhdfn greengenius that bud is AMAZING! 

Mine can't really compete with a lot on here but here it goes!
Colombian gold, 10 weeks into flowering. (see my sig for info)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2010)

NYCrez said:


> fjhrfgdfhdfn greengenius that bud is AMAZING!
> 
> Mine can't really compete with a lot on here but here it goes!
> Colombian gold, 10 weeks into flowering. (see my sig for info)
> View attachment 1080464


wow.. those buds are cool looking. =) very hairy. lol. bet its gonna come out bomb tho!! keep up the good work man.


----------



## Closet Grow (Aug 4, 2010)

geengenius.....ohmygod, i want to smoke all that weed right now! if i had it and a bong big enough to fit it all in one bowl, i would.. maybe, until i passed out!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2010)

yeaa man.. those buds are just soo..... pretty.. is the word that comes to mind. lol.


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 4, 2010)

dam thats a nice handful. looks like bubba kush


----------



## Mongobud (Aug 4, 2010)

greengenius said:


> ohmahgah123


WTF is that!?!...what strain..has to be at least 1000w on that thing..and I see your AN line-up back there..jesus, maybe I'll start using more than just their budcandy.

...looks like you could knock someone out with that fuckin thing.


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 4, 2010)

> ...looks like you could knock someone out with that fuckin thing.


hahah, jesus that looks like a bowling ball!

Do you have any pics of that when it was alive?


----------



## chronichaze (Aug 4, 2010)

greengenius said:


> ohmahgah123


 Im pretty sure that isnt just one bud. There is more then one stem and it looks like a vacuum sealed bag of bud just after you open it. If it is one bud, I give you or whoever grew it props


----------



## homegrownboy (Aug 4, 2010)

Definitly not one bud...too many stems poking out...nice try though.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's some shots from this weeks update.

Blue Kush


























Piss


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 4, 2010)

dam nice piss! the blue looks amazing too...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2010)

homegrownboy said:


> Definitly not one bud...too many stems poking out...nice try though.


yeaa. its deff not 1 bud.. i do that with my buds sumtimes too.. just take a couple ounces and put it in a big freezer bag and roll it up tight.. and turn it into 1 big bud.. it keeps its fresh. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Here's some shots from this weeks update.
> 
> Blue Kush
> 
> ...


yeaaa man.. deff looking BOMB!!! ughh.. the name just... idk.. lol. the name just gross' me out. lmao.. but that shit looks FIRE!! i'd deff smoke sum.. just dont mention the name while we're smokin it. hahaha


----------



## greengenius (Aug 5, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> dam thats a nice handful. looks like bubba kush


*Thank you very much and You are correct sir. People have said it's white bubba or Pre-98. I just say it's kush, I'm more of a sative person. *



Mongobud said:


> WTF is that!?!...what strain..has to be at least 1000w on that thing..and I see your AN line-up back there..jesus, maybe I'll start using more than just their budcandy.
> 
> ...looks like you could knock someone out with that fuckin thing.


*I am only using AN's ph Up and Down. I was using Canna's Aqua line for this batch. I recently switched to H&G's Aqua Flakes. Almost same thing, but even cheaper.*



bigsourD said:


> hahah, jesus that looks like a bowling ball!
> 
> Do you have any pics of that when it was alive?


*Sure do*
View attachment 1082353 View attachment 1082352View attachment 1082348View attachment 1082344View attachment 1082349View attachment 1082343View attachment 1082393View attachment 1082355View attachment 1082346View attachment 1082345View attachment 1082347View attachment 1082341View attachment 1082337View attachment 1082360


chronichaze said:


> Im pretty sure that isnt just one bud. There is more then one stem and it looks like a vacuum sealed bag of bud just after you open it. If it is one bud, I give you or whoever grew it props





homegrownboy said:


> Definitly not one bud...too many stems poking out...nice try though.





chb444220 said:


> yeaa. its deff not 1 bud.. i do that with my buds sumtimes too.. just take a couple ounces and put it in a big freezer bag and roll it up tight.. and turn it into 1 big bud.. it keeps its fresh. =)


*Thanks for all the love *
*It's interesting how the shape implied it was one bud. You are all correct though. It's about 4 ounces out of a freezer bag the second day of curing*


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 5, 2010)

greengenius said:


> *Thank you very much and You are correct sir. People have said it's white bubba or Pre-98. I just say it's kush, I'm more of a sative person. *
> 
> 
> *I am only using AN's ph Up and Down. I was using Canna's Aqua line for this batch. I recently switched to H&G's Aqua Flakes. Almost same thing, but even cheaper.*
> ...


u became pretty popular from that pic. lol. yeaa it almost does look like the "pre-bubba" i've seen a couple other pre bubba buds and sum have a purpleish tint.. but urs look slike it has more of a pink tint... hope u took suim clones from that!! wish i had sum... =(


----------



## greengenius (Aug 5, 2010)

If you were on my coast I'd give them to you. I cant wait to grow something else. Don't get me wrong, this plant is phenomenal but yeild is crap.


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is some White Bubba at 8 weeks.


----------



## greengenius (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep almost same exact plant. Nicely done though very healthy.


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 6, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is some White Bubba at 8 weeks.


Looks like a Bubba Kush x White Widow cross. If that's the case then it must be some kill!


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 6, 2010)

bigsourD said:


> Looks like a Bubba Kush x White Widow cross. If that's the case then it must be some kill!


It is The white (clone only) x pre98 bubba kush. The breeder is OG Raskal.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> It is The white (clone only) x pre98 bubba kush. The breeder is OG Raskal.


you always have these amazing genetics man... lol. and ur plants always look amazing.. still cant wait to try the floja out!! XD got about 3-4 weeks before i can start them! =) probly gonna only grow 2.. ill germ like 4 seeds.. adn hop for 2 nice females.. if i happen to get 3-4 females.. idk... ill stick them outside or sumthin. =) or maybe give 1 to my friend... share the goodness of the floja.. lol


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Aug 10, 2010)

Some swiss cheese


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 10, 2010)

Here are some of the pics from the recent Piss harvest...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2010)

i like the purple tint in the plant man. beautiful!! and that swiss cheese looks pretty bomb as well!!


----------



## floridasucks (Aug 10, 2010)

dam! that piss really took on some beautiful colors at the end. very nice!


----------



## jphezz (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Cabron1 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is an Elite clone only strain that I made for Med patients..

It's the cure for chronic pain,sleep disorder.nausea..

No documented tolerance to it ever in 7 years.

Effects are 6 hours ,,,long lasting and extremely potent.


She has the flavor and taste to back it up as well....Unique as hell!



Enjoy! she's a stellar example of what an Indica should be...




DEADWOOD


----------



## KlosetKing (Aug 11, 2010)

Cabron1 said:


> This is an Elite clone only strain that I made for Med patients..
> 
> It's the cure for chronic pain,sleep disorder.nausea..
> 
> ...


 simply... wow. fuckin love to get my hands on that, though a bit thinner leaves than i would expect for an Indica. Really though, that plant looks like something out of a fairytale, like in the background of A Midsummer Night's Dream or someshit, almost artificial.


----------



## leroy79 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Aug 11, 2010)

nice work cabron, what state are you in?


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought I saw those exact pics over on IC mag about a year ago. Are you the original grower, do you have any original or recent shots?


----------



## genuity (Aug 11, 2010)

Cabron1 said:


> This is an Elite clone only strain that I made for Med patients..
> 
> It's the cure for chronic pain,sleep disorder.nausea..
> 
> ...


something that nice,and this is my 
1st time seeing it or hearing about it.
i would like to know some more about
this strain.


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry if I came off sounding like a dick, I was just asking because when I signed up at IC mag last june, those exact pics were in one of their potm voting threads. Was curious if you were the same guy? I couldnt find the thread I was looking for, but here is one from last March......Good work bro and these are better pics, go check it out.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=166958&highlight=deadwood


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 11, 2010)

OG kush at 5 weeks of 12.12
gonna b a frosty one when it grows up


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 12, 2010)

good eye man.. to find the same pics on the otha site. lol. im thinkin he might be the same guy.. just cuz of the way he worded it on both sites.. using the word "stellar". lol. i would LOVE to get my hands on sum of that as well.. looks fuckin BOMB!! looks like a cross of deep chunk... adn sumthin else.. sumthin purpleish.. regardless... +Rep for him for sure!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 12, 2010)

jesus of Cannabis said:


> OG kush at 5 weeks of 12.12
> gonna b a frosty one when it grows up


lookin good man. ur right. she will be a frosty 1. =)


----------



## Killer Bud (Aug 12, 2010)

Here my frosty bag seeds


----------



## Cabron1 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes I am the creator of that strain..
I wouldn't post up any info on that despicable site ever again!
It seems their mods Like (JJ Scorpio) have been endowed with 
the penis of a hamster,,so they ban people like me just because
they didn't like the manner of my words...

I speak my mind,,,and don't apologize for expressing my opinion.

But regardless yes those were mine as well,,and TY!

How about a lil shot of another flavor....
a Purple rhino and some deadwood small branches.


Although she was a looker,she lacked in potency big time.

I let her go...


----------



## genuity (Aug 12, 2010)

Cabron1 said:


> Yes I am the creator of that strain..
> I wouldn't post up any info on that despicable site ever again!
> It seems their mods Like (JJ Scorpio) have been endowed with
> the penis of a hamster,,so they ban people like me just because
> ...


mmmmmmmmmmm...
all kinds of flavors.


----------



## Gengar (Aug 12, 2010)

Cabron1 said:


> Yes I am the creator of that strain..
> I wouldn't post up any info on that despicable site ever again!
> It seems their mods Like (JJ Scorpio) have been endowed with
> the penis of a hamster,,so they ban people like me just because
> ...


Such a beautiful bucket of buds you have there Cabron1, love the 'nodular' purple bud in pic 1.
I take it that is the Purple Rhino?
Where can i get seeds for this incredible specimen??
I would like to grow this one just for the aesthetics of it all
Plus Rep for the beauty


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 12, 2010)

Cabron1 said:


> Yes I am the creator of that strain..
> I wouldn't post up any info on that despicable site ever again!
> It seems their mods Like (JJ Scorpio) have been endowed with
> the penis of a hamster,,so they ban people like me just because
> ...


 Kudos Bro. That is such a nice shade of purple, has me drooling. Glad it is you, thought it probly was, just trying to make sure someone wasnt trying to take credit for your gear. Keep up the good work, and are you working on any new strains?


----------



## macdadyabc (Aug 12, 2010)

greengenius said:


> ohmahgah123


haha. thats not one bud people. Its so frosty all the nugs get glued together if they touch one another. i think this ones winning


----------



## Clementine (Aug 12, 2010)

i wish i had buds to show off ;(


----------



## AutoLedZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Clementine said:


> i wish i had buds to show off ;(




Me too!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2010)

yeaa i got my super skunk thats about 3 1/2 weeks into flowering.. shes gettin nice and frosty already... soo might have to post sup pics up of her soon. =) then i got a blue venom im gonna be flowering in about a week.. then super lemon haze right after that.... then im startin my floja.... =D


----------



## sfsurfer (Aug 15, 2010)

Super silver haze week 5 of flowering


----------



## alex420cali (Aug 15, 2010)

Ams frost! 600 watt HPS


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.. lookin good both of you guys. =) i got a super skunk thats almost 4 weeks into flowering.. bout to post a few pics up.. its pretty frosty for under 4 weeks. ium hopin it gets really really frosty by week 7/8... i also have a blue venom that i think is gonna turn out to be VERY frosty once i flower her. =) and also have a super lemon haze that should turn out very frosty. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 15, 2010)

(Nirvana) *Super Skunk* 







and heres a few otha pics.. not focusing on the resin.

​


----------



## hairybud (Aug 15, 2010)

View attachment 1100808View attachment 1100809


----------



## Brimi (Aug 15, 2010)

This is a couple of years old, but it's the White Widow from Sensi's White Label (Sensi's business partner i guess). Bud was very potent and smooth to smoke.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 15, 2010)

wow man. looking good for just sum bagseed! =) and Mmmmmm.. I LOVEEEEE white widow. i grew sum of Nirvana's White Widow.. and was very veyr happy with it. especially the yield. 3.15 ounces dry


----------



## buds221 (Aug 15, 2010)

that is the same pic as tip top tokers bud


----------



## Brimi (Aug 15, 2010)

My photo - can't be - well shouldn't?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Aug 19, 2010)

Frosty


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 19, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1107668Frosty
> 
> View attachment 1107660View attachment 1107661View attachment 1107664


its got a very nice color man. =) good job


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Aug 19, 2010)

heheeee


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 19, 2010)

NoobGrower416 said:


> View attachment 1108552 heheeee


lol. wow. those are cute. hahaha. they look really really really healthy tho. what strain? and its hard to tell by the pic.. how big are they?? they look really small. but i bet u could fit a bunch of them in a small closety


----------



## stickyikkigreen (Aug 19, 2010)

lol chris i was lookin at the last pics you posted on page 58! they're lookin great. and the 5th one up from the bottom has a super frosty cat's foot in the corner lol


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Aug 20, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lol. wow. those are cute. hahaha. they look really really really healthy tho. what strain? and its hard to tell by the pic.. how big are they?? they look really small. but i bet u could fit a bunch of them in a small closety


they're like 1.5ft lol I DONT KNOW WHY!!! i stopped vegging at 1ft lol, day 50 flowering bagseed,

they're actually getting way more light than they need, they're in a 4x4x6.5 growroom under a 1000w HPS, theres 3 of them under it right now, I have 10 in veg for my 2nd batch (this is my first grow, did alotta research here on RIU )


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 20, 2010)

stickyikkigreen said:


> lol chris i was lookin at the last pics you posted on page 58! they're lookin great. and the 5th one up from the bottom has a super frosty cat's foot in the corner lol


lol;. yeaaa. he always manages to try to get in at least one pic. lol



NoobGrower416 said:


> they're like 1.5ft lol I DONT KNOW WHY!!! i stopped vegging at 1ft lol, day 50 flowering bagseed,
> 
> they're actually getting way more light than they need, they're in a 4x4x6.5 growroom under a 1000w HPS, theres 3 of them under it right now, I have 10 in veg for my 2nd batch (this is my first grow, did alotta research here on RIU )


wow... lol. thats really wierd. i was thinkin maybe they were autos wen i saw how small they were... thats really wierd tho! lol. but they look really good. u should be proud. =) u should breed them.. u can create lil mini plants! lol. i would buy sum.

and yeaa u can find ALOT of info on here. thats wheer i found everything about growin too. if u want. u should stop by my grow. just cluck on my signature.


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Aug 20, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> lol;. yeaaa. he always manages to try to get in at least one pic. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll give it a look  heres a link to mine https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/358165-first-grow-new-sexy-cam.html


----------



## L24kers (Aug 20, 2010)

First try at growing. This is 36 day of flowering flushing soon.. Candy Bubba Kush


----------



## rombomb420 (Aug 21, 2010)

L24kers said:


> First try at growing. This is 36 day of flowering flushing soon.. Candy Bubba Kush


That looks extremely appetizing for 36 days.


----------



## rombomb420 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chris you are gonna need to post up the Super Skunk in a few weeks bro!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2010)

rombomb420 said:


> Chris you are gonna need to post up the Super Skunk in a few weeks bro!


hellll yeaaa. lol. i poseted a few pics like a week ago.. but in about 2 more weeks im gonna post sum more.. should be nice and frosty by then!! =D and the orange hairs are finally showing up now


----------



## Bauks (Aug 21, 2010)

2:06, please put on your 3D glasses and watch the trichomes&#65279; fly! -vinceweze

[youtube]i8LSjL-Kcb8[/youtube]


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2010)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice. =) i got sum super lemon haze growin!! but its only in veg right now. =/ but yeaa he does the same trick i do to get close-ups... he puts the magnifying glass right in front of the lens of the camera adn focuses it. =) that workes great for taking close up pictures of trichs.


----------



## Parsley85 (Aug 21, 2010)

What song is that in this video?


----------



## micronyc (Aug 21, 2010)

Reserva Privada Kandy Kush 

View attachment 1111479


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2010)

micronyc said:


> Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
> 
> View attachment 1111479


ur pic isnt showin man. try it again or upload it differently


----------



## WeeBabyDoll (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, well done everyone...they're beautiful


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 21, 2010)

Here is the new batch JTR


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 21, 2010)

And a little better shot at the sugar


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 21, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> And a little better shot at the sugar


Very nice well done!! +rep


----------



## kev.au (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello fellas, great thread with some freaking sweet bud porn!! 

This was last years Big Bud.


----------



## kev.au (Aug 22, 2010)

Crap pic of some Australian Blue, really nice smoke!, wish i had kept a clone .


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 22, 2010)

n1knightmare said:


> Very nice well done!! +rep


agreed. very very frosty. looks like u dumped sugar all over it. =)



kev.au said:


> Hello fellas, great thread with some freaking sweet bud porn!!
> 
> This was last years Big Bud.


thanks. yeaa this thread turned out to be pretty popular. =)

and that looks great man. the buds look white!! lol



kev.au said:


> Crap pic of some Australian Blue, really nice smoke!, wish i had kept a clone .


Mmmmm. that does look good! 2 bad u didnt get a clone tho.... =(


----------



## Ironlung253 (Aug 24, 2010)

First shot is Mendo Purps in growing in warmer temps and the closeup is master kush


----------



## threatlevel1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Waggs said:


> Ah, I usually have hairs on my buds even tho they arent allowed in my grow area they seem to come off my clothes or something when im tending the plants.. pain to keep em off lol.


o i see your talking about the hairs on the picture of his bud i see them 2 4 or 5 on there almost white looking hairs probably off of some clothing or a carpet


----------



## threatlevel1 (Aug 24, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> Here is the new batch JTR


this plant gave everything it had to the bud


----------



## Str8 Smokin (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a few at day 37 of flower...



















I will post a few around day 60...


----------



## n1knightmare (Aug 28, 2010)

Str8 Smokin said:


> Here's a few at day 37 of flower...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and big for 37 days! +rep


----------



## g3azze (Aug 28, 2010)

Id like to post here what we call a little OG KushXTrainwreck= "KANDY KUSH". Ima First timer so be gentle. I sure Did do her Outdoor, and guess wut....... she made me a purdy lil 23 ounces of dry product. Done blown everyones top off!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2010)

g3azze said:


> View attachment 1123843View attachment 1123842View attachment 1123841View attachment 1123840Id like to post here what we call a little OG KushXTrainwreck= "KANDY KUSH". Ima First timer so be gentle.View attachment 1123839 I sure Did do her Outdoor, and guess wut....... she made me a purdy lil 23 ounces of dry product. Done blown everyones top off!!


23 ounces DRY!!!!!????? that crazy.. i got almost 3 1/2 from my last white widow i grew indoors... adn i thought that was alot.. i've never heard of that much from 1 plant... that might be a new recors or sumthin


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

There are plenty of Cali outdoor growers that hit 32oz and up on their outdoor plants, but that doesn't change the fact that his is very impressive, good work.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> There are plenty of Cali outdoor growers that hit 32oz and up on their outdoor plants, but that doesn't change the fact that his is very impressive, good work.


4 real?? damn!! neva heard of that b4. thats crazyyy. those plants must be HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, they are. They use the right strains for it and veg them through the winter before they put them out side. The pics and videos Ive seen were about 8ft-10ft bushes that were almose sphere shaped. and they were as wide as they were tall. Pretty beasty shit.


----------



## DawgMountain (Aug 28, 2010)

White widow indoors...


----------



## Integra21 (Aug 28, 2010)

My Blue Kush about to be harvested...


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 28, 2010)

Integra21 said:


> Yeah, they are. They use the right strains for it and veg them through the winter before they put them out side. The pics and videos Ive seen were about 8ft-10ft bushes that were almose sphere shaped. and they were as wide as they were tall. Pretty beasty shit.


https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/327271-fdd2blk-2010-outdoor-grow-thread-130.html#post4565548

For instance...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2010)

Nirvana's Super SKunk... its 5 weeks and 3 days into flowering. pretty frosty tho. =)



View attachment 1124743View attachment 1124747View attachment 1124752View attachment 1124753


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Aug 28, 2010)

this is my gdp from my last grow


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> this is my gdp from my last grow


wow.. very interesting lookin platn man. lol. the leaves look sooo wierd. but the buds look fuckin BEAUTIFUL man!! wow



Hip Hop Grower said:


> View attachment 1124930View attachment 1124931View attachment 1124932View attachment 1124933


lookin good man. seems like instead of resin all buildin up in 1 spot its spread out all over the place. =)


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 28, 2010)

this is ladiva auto Blueberry/diavolo (DevilBerry)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> this is ladiva auto Blueberry/diavolo (DevilBerry)


Mmmmmmmmmmmm... yeaaa i just saw this on fdd's thread. very very nice. =)


----------



## sandmonkey (Aug 28, 2010)

Here's a sample of my Sour Diesel (left) and Blue Russian after a 1 month cure:








Just love the Sour D:








up-close:








Blue Russian:


----------



## Docs (Aug 29, 2010)

Good Goblets of Crystallized Fun!!! Everyone's pic's look amazing! They need to get on the move with this scratch n sniff computer screens already


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome Bud Porn,I hope this thread last three more weeks.I haven't put any pics up in years so I'll show off some Shoreline in a few weeks.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> Awesome Bud Porn,I hope this thread last three more weeks.I haven't put any pics up in years so I'll show off some Shoreline in a few weeks.


im sure the thread will last a few moew weeks. =) i started it a while ago. and it still gets a decent amount of posts. =) and plus im gonna post pics up of my super skunk in about 2 more weeks wen its ready 2 b chopped


----------



## Guitarman840 (Aug 29, 2010)

I can only hope my buds are half as frosty as these!! Good stuff!! ^^

btw, scratch n sniff computer screens? HAHA!! GREAT


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Guitarman840 said:


> I can only hope my buds are half as frosty as these!! Good stuff!! ^^
> 
> btw, scratch n sniff computer screens? HAHA!! GREAT


lmao. yeaa i needa get me one of those wen they come out!! =) im surprised they dont have sumthin like that in the high times magazines!!



Guitarman840 said:


> Great idea!!**


agreed


----------



## Docs (Aug 29, 2010)

here are some shots of my little... purple I think..(memory shot)


----------



## dewbzillla (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's a frosty little 35 day sample of one of my plants, Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze. Friggin delicious man.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2010)

dewbzillla said:


> Here's a frosty little 35 day sample of one of my plants, Sour Cali x Super Silver Haze. Friggin delicious man.


wow!! looking pretty good for only 5 weeks flowering man!!! almost looks done already!!?? another week at the most and it will b done.. looks bomb too! =)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2010)

Docs said:


> View attachment 1126433View attachment 1126435
> here are some shots of my little... purple I think..(memory shot)


lol. love ur avatar pic... is that supposed to be smores?? lol


----------



## Docs (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes Sir! =)


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 29, 2010)

DevilBerry Last Days What u think guys 
[URL="http://[url]http//img62.imageshack.us/i/dscf2139f.jpg/"][/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> DevilBerry Last Days What u think guys
> [URL="http://[url]http//img62.imageshack.us/i/dscf2139f.jpg/"][/URL]
> [/URL]


Mmmmmmmmmmmm... you gotta make me a promise... post sum pics up once u harvest and trim the buds up.. i NEED to see them!! lol


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 29, 2010)

k bro  2nd auto ever LaDiva


----------



## fugit (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent Buds guys. I used a friends cam (Finlay a decent pic)


----------



## sfsurfer (Aug 30, 2010)

A few of my Super Silver Haze nugs that are going into their curing jars today.

View attachment 1127411View attachment 1127410View attachment 1127409View attachment 1127408


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 30, 2010)

nice nugs sfsurfer!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 30, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> k bro  2nd auto ever LaDiva


oo its an auto?? wow. didnt kno that... where did u get the seeds?



fugit said:


> View attachment 1126871View attachment 1126869View attachment 1126867View attachment 1126864View attachment 1126862View attachment 1126860
> 
> Excellent Buds guys. I used a friends cam (Finlay a decent pic)


looking good. much better with the better camera!



sfsurfer said:


> A few of my Super Silver Haze nugs that are going into their curing jars today.
> 
> View attachment 1127411View attachment 1127410View attachment 1127409View attachment 1127408


Mmmmm.. lots of red hairs!! i love nug shots... im bout to go into my old journal and post sum nug shots from my old white widow


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 30, 2010)

heres sum pics from my last ww palnt after a week cure. =) there were a bucn of red hairs! =D


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 30, 2010)

chd444220

i got them from automatikseeds.com 
my ladiva could of been way bigger it got a cal/mag diff 
i used cfl six 23watt energysavers
if u grow this strain u will be happy up to 300grams if done right


----------



## sweetswisher (Aug 30, 2010)

amazing buds


----------



## bigsourD (Aug 30, 2010)

[


> heres sum pics from my last ww palnt after a week cure. =) there were a bucn of red hairs! =D
> ...


wow, i'm impressed! do you have a journal for that grow?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 31, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> very nicee....^


=) thanks



`SoA || Asi said:


> chd444220
> 
> i got them from automatikseeds.com
> my ladiva could of been way bigger it got a cal/mag diff
> ...


hmm. neva heard of that site b4. maybe ill give it a look. =) ur plant looks beautiful!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 31, 2010)

sweetswisher said:


> amazing buds


thanks. im postin the link for the person below me.. u can check out the grow if ya want. 0ver 3 ounces dry from 1 plant. =) using only CFL's



bigsourD said:


> [
> 
> wow, i'm impressed! do you have a journal for that grow?


yup yup. i do. the link is to page 69 (lol) cuz thats the page i started the harvest on.. but there are PLENTY of pics throughout the journal. =) like i said above.. i got over 3 ounces from her.. shes the plant in my avatar pic.. heres the link.

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=288470&page=69


----------



## WizardSmoke420 (Aug 31, 2010)

because cats are badass.. even tho they tend to use your plants as a litter box lol.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks bro..yea it was a short bushy lil bitch with purple leaves and purple frosty buds..smelled like a skunk to..didnt yield to great but i already knew gdp isnt known for being a high yielder


----------



## machnak (Aug 31, 2010)

White Widow. 

View attachment 1129568


----------



## trichlone fiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Barney's Farm, Blue Cheese







GHS, Trainwreck

View attachment 1129576


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 31, 2010)

sticky and stinky!


----------



## jahtrip (Sep 1, 2010)

View attachment 1130529

View attachment 1130528

View attachment 1130527
Froooost..Yyyyyyy


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> thanks bro..yea it was a short bushy lil bitch with purple leaves and purple frosty buds..smelled like a skunk to..didnt yield to great but i already knew gdp isnt known for being a high yielder


mmmmm. sounds gooood. i wanna grow sum gdp fir myself. im hopin this floja turns our a deep/dark purple like the plant the seeds came from. =)



machnak said:


> White Widow.
> 
> View attachment 1129568


lookin good. i LOVE white widow. mine was more indica tho. but looks very frosty.



trichlone fiend said:


> Barney's Farm, Blue Cheese
> 
> View attachment 1129575View attachment 1129574View attachment 1129573View attachment 1129572View attachment 1129571
> 
> ...


Mmmmm. i was gonna get that strain.. but i had it in my shoppin cart.. then a few hours later.. i went to order it adn they were sold out.... =( but it looks BOMB!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 1, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> sticky and stinky!
> View attachment 1130339


nice. the bud seems som much brighter than the leaves! lol



jahtrip said:


> View attachment 1130529
> 
> View attachment 1130528
> 
> ...


yeaa i love the last pic.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Sep 1, 2010)

trichlone fiend said:


> Barney's Farm, Blue Cheese
> 
> View attachment 1129575View attachment 1129574View attachment 1129573View attachment 1129572View attachment 1129571


Nice fuckin cheese bro..


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thats crazy triclone, that blue cheese looks Identical to my Blue Kush. Every part is the same, bud formation, trichomes, its kind of a trip. Hows the smell ehile growing, Mine is out of control, super strong, 2 CAP1 ozone generators dont even make a dent in it.


----------



## 7thtoker (Sep 1, 2010)

gahahaha this is my favorite thread on this whole forum


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 2, 2010)

7thtoker said:


> gahahaha this is my favorite thread on this whole forum


lol. =D woohoo/ thasts a nice compliment


----------



## streets (Sep 2, 2010)

okay please fill me in on how the hell you guys are getting this huge resin build up. what ferts or techniques can you give me!!!! ive been reading, but all im seeing is awesome frosty pics.... goddamn yall are some good growers.


----------



## quietguy420 (Sep 2, 2010)

Burmese Kush x AK-47 cross. My favorite strain , smallest yielder but EVERY single leaf and even some of the stem is covered in trichs and the calyx's get pink, red, purple and blue.


----------



## Thor1911 (Sep 2, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> Burmese Kush x AK-47 cross. My favorite strain , smallest yielder but EVERY single leaf and even some of the stem is covered in trichs and the calyx's get pink, red, purple and blue.
> View attachment 1132684View attachment 1132683View attachment 1132685


That is bad ass


----------



## rastakolnikov (Sep 2, 2010)

streets said:


> okay please fill me in on how the hell you guys are getting this huge resin build up. what ferts or techniques can you give me!!!! ive been reading, but all im seeing is awesome frosty pics.... goddamn yall are some good growers.


As long as your conditions are ok I believe decent genetics is the number 1 factor


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 2, 2010)

lavender 2 weeks flower


----------



## quietguy420 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats going to be an amazing lavender!


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 2, 2010)

quietguy420 said:


> Burmese Kush x AK-47 cross. My favorite strain , smallest yielder but EVERY single leaf and even some of the stem is covered in trichs and the calyx's get pink, red, purple and blue.
> View attachment 1132684View attachment 1132683View attachment 1132685


niceee... how did you come across that strain?


----------



## quietguy420 (Sep 2, 2010)

Picked it up from a guy in Boulder Co, about 3 hours from where I live. I though at the time he was BSING me when he said it was good, so I just flowered it and lost the strain =( I tried to reveg after flowering but no luck. I was truly crushed.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 2, 2010)

thanx its my fav one i hope soo heres a pic of her from the ground up


quietguy420 said:


> Thats going to be an amazing lavender!


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 2, 2010)

had to lst cause she went over the fense lol


View attachment 1132793


----------



## quietguy420 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeeze she is big, how much you expecting to get from her on a low estimate?


----------



## streets (Sep 2, 2010)

so I honestly don't have time to read this whole thread, wish I could. But what is, in a personal opinoin) your top 3 frostiest strains 

I have yet to harvest my plants in my perpetual grow so idk if they will be super chrystalized, but I'm growing big bang,white skunk, church, purple wreck and strawberry cough. I'm planning on getting a large order of seeds. I want the stickiest strains!!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 2, 2010)

i think it depends alot on the pheno you get... like u could plant like 20 Nirvana White Widows... and have 1 that is wayyy frostier than all the others.. jsut the luck of the draw i guess.. i can tell you what i think is a strain that seems to always produce a LARGE amount of resin... Deep Chunk.. deff the frostiest i've ever seen. there was a northern lights plant i posted a while back that was very very very frosty as well. but deep chunk was the frostiest in my opinion.. you can get sum of that from Gypsy Nirvana.. u can google it to get the site.. another one of the frostiest i've ever seen was bogglegum.. sumthin like that.. if i can find the page i'll give ya the link so u can check them out


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 2, 2010)

here... check out this page.. the 1st pics are deep chunk... adn lower down on the page are sum more frosty strains...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-4.html

heres another page with sum VERY VERY frosty buds.. adn i was wrong.. in my other post i said bogglegum was the strain i was talkin about.. i meanbt to say sour bubble! theres are sum pics of it on this page..

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-7.html

and another page with sum good ones on it. =)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-11.html

and again.... sum more awesome pics on this page. =)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-15.html

Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Massiv3 (Sep 2, 2010)

dang that [strawberry cough x deep chunk] lookin nattttttttttttttty light. i mean NAaaaaaasty


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 3, 2010)

no clue shes denser than on average mabey a good 4-5 oz i dont prefer to grow this big i like doing a bunch of pigmes 
like 3 ft 2 oz i belive there stronger but at the lowest yea id say about 4-5oz


quietguy420 said:


> Jeeze she is big, how much you expecting to get from her on a low estimate?


----------



## homegrownboy (Sep 3, 2010)

CultivationArt...i sure hope that's not you in the picture...cause that sure would be stupid, cops check this site with regularity. Just trying to keep ya safe man.


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 3, 2010)

Blue Dream Haze at 3 weeks, 5 days into flowering. Every surface is coated and I can't touch them too much without my fingers getting gummed up. I will post a newer photo tomorrow at 4 weeks, 3 days.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 4, 2010)

no its me dont worry about me bruv thanx though i may only be 18 but i spent lots of money for my exempt licience
and iv had my perscription since the day after my b-day im qulifyied to grow 50 plants 50 immuture and 25 mature cops in town have been over twice lol and both times was simple have all my papers posted in and outdoors i have alot of respect from the law out here but thanx for the look out but i wouldn EVER post pics of just my plants if i wasnt legel but yea like i said i have good rep they keep me safe if anything from thiefs, and prolly the feds as well lol did you think i was some stupid teenager lol nope


homegrownboy said:


> CultivationArt...i sure hope that's not you in the picture...cause that sure would be stupid, cops check this site with regularity. Just trying to keep ya safe man.


----------



## djruiner (Sep 4, 2010)

this probably isnt the frostiest bud out there..but its the frostiest ive grown....it a diesel ryder...about a week from chop


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> no its me dont worry about me bruv thanx though i may only be 18 but i spent lots of money for my exempt licience
> and iv had my perscription since the day after my b-day im qulifyied to grow 50 plants 50 immuture and 25 mature cops in town have been over twice lol and both times was simple have all my papers posted in and outdoors i have alot of respect from the law out here but thanx for the look out but i wouldn EVER post pics of just my plants if i wasnt legel but yea like i said i have good rep they keep me safe if anything from thiefs, and prolly the feds as well lol did you think i was some stupid teenager lol nope


lol. thhats watsup. im only 22.. butttttt im not legal. lol. hopin they pass the bill soon tho! =)


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2010)

djruiner said:


> this probably isnt the frostiest bud out there..but its the frostiest ive grown....it a diesel ryder...about a week from chop
> View attachment 1136222


still looks bomb man!! i want ppl to post pics regardless! =D i love seein wat every1's growing. =)


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 4, 2010)

djruiner said:


> this probably isnt the frostiest bud out there..but its the frostiest ive grown....it a diesel ryder...about a week from chop
> View attachment 1136222


Whats those brown leaves? Possible bud rot?


----------



## smokey693 (Sep 4, 2010)

lookin nice!wht nutes were u using>?


----------



## om3gawave (Sep 5, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Whats those brown leaves? Possible bud rot?


I've seen that across a few different strains late in flowering. I think it is just consumption of nitrogen from fan leaves.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 5, 2010)

A frosty P E


----------



## djruiner (Sep 5, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Whats those brown leaves? Possible bud rot?


nope no bud rot...just the leaves turning late in flower...seems to be a trait of some deisel ryders...and there isnt any brown in it..its yellow...thats just how it looks in the pic...took it on the outside of the box...so it gives things a brown tint to it....and i know its not bud rot...my rh is low and ive havent sprayed them with anything since it started flowering


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 5, 2010)

i cheated and used a flash. it smells as good as it looks


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 5, 2010)

nepali grizzly said:


> i cheated and used a flash. it smells as good as it looks


wow. yea it does look good! =) wat strain?


----------



## dewbzillla (Sep 5, 2010)

One of the frostiest I've grown:


----------



## mcbain78 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's one of mine. AF Jock Horror at about 5 weeks flowering or so...


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Sep 6, 2010)

heres some blue dream i grew about two years ago..probably one of the best i've ever grown


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 6, 2010)

dewbzillla said:


> One of the frostiest I've grown:


WOW!!?? wat strain is that? its fuckin beautiful!



mcbain78 said:


> Here's one of mine. AF Jock Horror at about 5 weeks flowering or so...


very nice very nice. another strain id like to grow



Cali.Grown>408 said:


> heres some blue dream i grew about two years ago..probably one of the best i've ever grown


I've always head such great things about blue dream.. the colors on that bud are amazing.. such nice colors man... theyre still clone only right..? =/


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am being dumped on by Tropical Storm Hermine.If the Ladies dont get Bud Rot it will be a +.Waiting for the Sun to come back out tomorrow.If not I have to move them all indoors.I have been through so many Hurricanes and never lost a plant.I would hate to lose a crop over a storm named Hermine.Peace


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Sep 8, 2010)

as far as i know..thats the only way i grow..i've grown blue dream 3 times and that was the biggest and the best of them all but blue dream is the shhiitt for sure..i got some as we speak


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 8, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> I am being dumped on by Tropical Storm Hermine.If the Ladies dont get Bud Rot it will be a +.Waiting for the Sun to come back out tomorrow.If not I have to move them all indoors.I have been through so many Hurricanes and never lost a plant.I would hate to lose a crop over a storm named Hermine.Peace


yea man.. good luck with that!! that would suck if u lost them man... =(



Cali.Grown>408 said:


> as far as i know..thats the only way i grow..i've grown blue dream 3 times and that was the biggest and the best of them all but blue dream is the shhiitt for sure..i got some as we speak


yeaa ive heard it really really good. i wish i could get sum... =(


----------



## aquanaut (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## djruiner (Sep 8, 2010)

holy hell...can ya resize your pics..or put them in as an attachment...wayyyyyy to big..took forever just to load the pics...but looks yummy


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 8, 2010)

lol. very big. but very nice as well


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Sep 9, 2010)

BOG's Grape Punch..shit was off the hook..if i ever get a chance to, im going to grow it again.


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

nice frosty mug.. wheres ur nugs?


----------



## HomeGrown&Smoked (Sep 9, 2010)

floridasucks said:


> nice frosty mug.. wheres ur nugs?


That is the frostiest Bud I could find for now.


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

..........haha


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2010)

here are some i have in at the min, still a couple of weeks til flush, they are gonna be jack frost in a blizzard com harvest.

uk cheese:



lemon skunk: the plant is ridiculously sticky, every time i brush past the fucker it leaves a snail trail of lemon smelling resin on my arm


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 9, 2010)

View attachment 1146226View attachment 1146225View attachment 1146224View attachment 1146223i like turtles


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 9, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> View attachment 1146226View attachment 1146225View attachment 1146224View attachment 1146223i like turtles


i like turtles too... nice budshots, what strain would that be?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 9, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> View attachment 1146226View attachment 1146225View attachment 1146224View attachment 1146223i like turtles


those are some of the coolest buds i ever seen!!!! what strain are they?

The third pic would make a great desktop wallpaper or avatar.....


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 9, 2010)

THanks guys, its some type of purple...got 'er sitting under a 400w hps and 3 68w Cfl's.2700k. Foxfarm products....she is pretty smelly too


----------



## HigherSolutions406 (Sep 9, 2010)

View attachment 1147236
My Urkle


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 9, 2010)

that looks very tasty!!!!!!


----------



## L24kers (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1148208View attachment 1148209View attachment 1148210


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 10, 2010)

HigherSolutions406 said:


> View attachment 1147236
> My Urkle


yummy


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1148397View attachment 1148395my first attempt at growing in the picture i think there 4/5 weeks into flowering


----------



## HigherSolutions406 (Sep 10, 2010)

This one isn't the frostiest I have grown but probably the largest.
True Blue, over 6oz cured.


----------



## carokann (Sep 10, 2010)

here is mine.


----------



## carokann (Sep 10, 2010)

one from indoor.


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 10, 2010)

Don't know the strain.


----------



## 619SixFour (Sep 12, 2010)

One of my new favorite threads, cant wait to contribute.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 12, 2010)

yeh i cant wait to contribute as well!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

carokann said:


> here is mine.


whoah tAlk about kiefey!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 12, 2010)

Yo nice thread....here is a few Bubba kushs' I got a good trainwreck x earlyskunk that may beat this. Id like to give her a shot in hydro...this is where i can stack trichombs.

Whats up theexpress?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 12, 2010)

here is the trainwreck x early skunk....i think she has the potential to out potenize bubba. starts week four today.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 12, 2010)

lavender week 4 flower
man she smells


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 12, 2010)

man things have been getting so frosty on this thread I thought it was christmas in september...... great lookin buds aeviaana and cultivation!!


----------



## Bauks (Sep 13, 2010)

_*Some Frosty Super Lemon Haze 
*_


----------



## fugit (Sep 13, 2010)

Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2010)

nice big trichombs. my bastard jack has huge trichombs as well, you can see the mushroom formation with the naked eye.


----------



## <Grasshopper> (Sep 13, 2010)

All look great but fuget....thats awesomness right thar


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2010)

s!!! keep'em coming!! im choppin my super skunk 2morrow morning.. and will post sum pics up here for u guys. =)


----------



## onegunz (Sep 13, 2010)

my northen lights cfl grow.lots of frost..only my 2nd time growing..hope ya like....them..


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2010)

Onegunz looking real good!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 14, 2010)

never knew hair ona lady would excite me so..


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 14, 2010)

onegunz said:


> View attachment 1154439View attachment 1154438View attachment 1154437View attachment 1154436my northen lights cfl grow.lots of frost..only my 2nd time growing..hope ya like....them..[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> great cfl grow!


----------



## vertise (Sep 14, 2010)

very nice buds everyone


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 15, 2010)

agreed. =) super skunk pics will be posted up soon. =) harvested yesterday


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Nirvana Super SKunk


*View attachment 1157305View attachment 1157307View attachment 1157311View attachment 1157313View attachment 1157315View attachment 1157317​


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 15, 2010)

nice bro. cant wait for mine. Im about to buy that exact strain from nirvanna.
Let me know how it smokes.
And can anyone tell me what seed bank Blue widow is in please..


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 15, 2010)

White Widow from nirvana 7 weeks into flower.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2010)

Here are a few starting week 5.


----------



## 420kushhaze (Sep 15, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> never knew hair ona lady would excite me so..


Thats sooo sexy...what strain is that


----------



## dangledo (Sep 15, 2010)

white russian and purple haze.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 15, 2010)

420kushhaze said:


> Thats sooo sexy...what strain is that


Hey thanks bro! Not sure the strain, some kind of purple. Iv heard urkle a couple times


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 15, 2010)

But I think its kush


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 16, 2010)

Lavender clone, 5 weeks flower i belive


View attachment 1159553View attachment 1159551


----------



## alex420cali (Sep 17, 2010)

here are my buds....


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 17, 2010)

had to chop a few days early due to house inspection coming up..but she is the stickiest iv ever seen..still got some trimming to do.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Lavender clone, 5 weeks flower i belive
> 
> 
> View attachment 1159553View attachment 1159551


 spider mites?


----------



## floridasucks (Sep 17, 2010)

beautiful colors^


----------



## KlosetKing (Sep 17, 2010)

One of my BlackJack's (Nirvana). Got about as close as i could with my shitty cam, hope it does it a little justice, in person they glow =D


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Sep 18, 2010)

dangledo primo stuff mate


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 18, 2010)

No...Catapillars a LONG ass time ago. Why are you sayin my buds look like they have spidermites.
I know they dont though, i inspect everymorning.


aeviaanah said:


> spider mites?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 18, 2010)

I just saw white cloudiness on the leafs...just bringing it to your attention in case you didnt know thats all...looks good bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 18, 2010)

come on boys these arent frosty enough!!!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 18, 2010)

Cataract Kush
View attachment 1163662View attachment 1163659View attachment 1163658


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 18, 2010)

well i sure as hell hope not, lol ill have to cheak it again more thoughrlly. when i read that last message, it seemed insulting, lol that wasn suppossed to sound that way.
i ment like, why do you say that, just a question, lol sorry bro. and as far as frostyness, wait till my gods gift is in full bloom,
thats the frostiest strain i ever grew.


aeviaanah said:


> I just saw white cloudiness on the leafs...just bringing it to your attention in case you didnt know thats all...looks good bro!


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 18, 2010)

is that just genetics, or wow. whats your nutes bro? please share...




LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Cataract Kush
> View attachment 1163662View attachment 1163659View attachment 1163658


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 18, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> is that just genetics, or wow. whats your nutes bro? please share...


combination of both .. Ocean forest for soil .. and Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom for nutes


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 18, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> well i sure as hell hope not, lol ill have to cheak it again more thoughrlly. when i read that last message, it seemed insulting, lol that wasn suppossed to sound that way.
> i ment like, why do you say that, just a question, lol sorry bro. and as far as frostyness, wait till my gods gift is in full bloom,
> thats the frostiest strain i ever grew.


didnt mean to come off that way sorry. just noticed the white on the leaves.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 18, 2010)

its cool man, thanx for the advise though, good looking out : )


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope everybodys got-a-buzz!! Got a great head change


----------



## djruiner (Sep 18, 2010)

already had my diesel posted in here...thought id toss in my roadrunner...she is about 2 weeks from chop....or at least i think 2 weeks..me...being a stoner...cant remember how long its been flowering..or what its flowering period even is


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 18, 2010)

djruiner said:


> already had my diesel posted in here...thought id toss in my roadrunner...she is about 2 weeks from chop....or at least i think 2 weeks..me...being a stoner...cant remember how long its been flowering..or what its flowering period even is
> View attachment 1164272


looks good, id agree with two weeks...


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 19, 2010)

its gonna scream chop me in two weeks. Nothing like a well ripe cannabis plant.
Thats the best stage if you ask me, the final weeks of flower...


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2010)

heyy guys. lolvin the pics. keep em comin. im gonna post sum pics of my finished super skunk buds.. also.. my blue venom is frosty as shit!! gonna pst sum nice close ups soon too. deff frostier than the super skunk. =) check out my jurnal (in my signature) for a bunch of pics of the super skunk harvest..a dn updated piucs of the blue venom (blueberry x white widow) and my floja (flo x double purple doja) thats vegging still


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 21, 2010)

1st time grower...Nirvana Bubblelicious 5 1/2 weeks into flowering.






Low


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey hows that coming along, would you recamend that over thee ice, white castel and aruoa indica, from them?
im about to buy seeds, and its really between auora indica and bubblelicious.


Lowphat said:


> 1st time grower...Nirvana Bubblelicious 5 1/2 weeks into flowering.
> 
> View attachment 1169016View attachment 1169018
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 21, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> Hey hows that coming along, would you recamend that over thee ice, white castel and aruoa indica, from them?
> im about to buy seeds, and its really between auora indica and bubblelicious.


Coming along great..sorry I can't recommend anything.This is my 1st grow and I don't have anything to compare it with. The Bubblelicous looks good and has been easy to grow.I started to grow a FEM White Castle,but it turned out to be a male.



Low


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

that suck dude. Heres a sampler nug i pulled off my lavender.
i still have 13 days from this date today. tryin to figure out how to take close up pics.
just now learning. kinda tricky




.View attachment 1169498


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 21, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> that suck dude. Heres a sampler nug i pulled off my lavender.
> i still have 13 days from this date today. tryin to figure out how to take close up pics.
> just now learning. kinda tricky
> 
> ...


see if your camera has a macro setting(most of them from the last decade have this setting) it is marked with a symbol of a flower. this will allow you to get very close


----------



## elkins (Sep 21, 2010)

yeh those are frosty alright lol....wish my bud was that frosty..my weed is just dark green with really orange hairs--but hey..it works


----------



## elkins (Sep 21, 2010)

well there is some crystals but nothig like that


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 21, 2010)

yea i use that setting but i can only get with in like 5 inch still.


stoneyluv said:


> see if your camera has a macro setting(most of them from the last decade have this setting) it is marked with a symbol of a flower. this will allow you to get very close


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 21, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> yea i use that setting but i can only get with in like 5 inch still.


Bummer, At least you still got a sweet frosty bud to smoke!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 21, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> 1st time grower...Nirvana Bubblelicious 5 1/2 weeks into flowering.
> 
> View attachment 1169016View attachment 1169018
> 
> ...


Good job for a first time grow man! This is up there with my stuff and ive grown for a few years.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 22, 2010)

USe micro setting then crop the picture.


----------



## Lowphat (Sep 22, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Good job for a first time grow man! This is up there with my stuff and ive grown for a few years.


Thanx Aeviaanah....I've done a lot of reading here at RIU that helped so much.



Low


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Blue Venom*





wat do ya guys think?? heres a bud taken from a Blue Venom plant at 8 weeks. one of the frostiest acual buds i've seen.

​


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 22, 2010)

Thats frosty bro, very tastey looking


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2010)

heyy. just searchin around.. adn found sum nice pics to throw on here for u guys 2 check out.


View attachment 1170830View attachment 1170848​


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2010)

***** just so u know. i have all the names of the plants too.. just click on the pic and look in the bottom right corner and youll see the name. =)


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanx for the pics, those are mouth watering images, even the male lol


----------



## 420pitbull (Sep 22, 2010)

Blue Widow


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> ***** just so u know. i have all the names of the plants too.. just click on the pic and look in the bottom right corner and youll see the name. =)


 just beautiful man...how do you get the shots of the buds with the black background?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2010)

white berry x redwood kush






whiteberry x redwood kush






trainwreck x early skunk






master kush






white berry x redwood kush






trainwreck x earlyskunk






bastard jack - jack the ripper x mbs






bubba kush






group week 6

come check out the rest in sig!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 22, 2010)

*More Cataract Kush ... about 3 weeks left!*



View attachment 1171463View attachment 1171462View attachment 1171461


----------



## SHOSHON3N8TV (Sep 23, 2010)

*chb444220 some of them pics look photoshopped...4 sure. Don't believe everything u see...
*


----------



## 420cons (Sep 23, 2010)

This is my white widow at week 4 im currently at week 6 but got no camera right now..


----------



## timmythetooth (Sep 23, 2010)

Skunk #1 almost done flowering. Grown outdoors!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2010)

look at the edges of the nug and compare how big those leaves are to his hand...lol shadows dont match, neither do colors.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2010)

Lowphat said:


> Thanx Aeviaanah....I've done a lot of reading here at RIU that helped so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Low


 This is where i learned lots as well....just got to be careful who you listen to.


----------



## green.budz (Sep 24, 2010)

Theese plants are in no way amazing , but heres a few snapshots with my 5 year old canon digital elph in macro ... not sure mine are even in this league but here they go .


----------



## CrazyBudz (Sep 24, 2010)

this picture does no justice..this plant is practically glowing white.......


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## Lowphat (Sep 24, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> This is where i learned lots as well....just got to be careful who you listen to.


Yea,I try to research as much as possible to make sure the advice given is good advice.

Your plantz look great....and so do the others who have recently posted pix.

Great Thread!



Low


----------



## sparkyzappa (Sep 24, 2010)

Sativa 10 weeks flower,bag seed,6 feet tall. Two plants in with the blackberrys. The trich's are all milky no amber yet talk about taking there time,is this norm.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 24, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


>


Very nice man...+rep


----------



## Integra21 (Sep 24, 2010)

A couple of my current

Madonna day 33 of 12/12


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Very nice man...+rep


 Thankyou...


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 25, 2010)

sweet stanky danky. 8 days till my havest. cant wait to see everyones havest


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 25, 2010)

Soma A+ at day 45 of 12/12:








cola:








lower bud:


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 26, 2010)

SHOSHON3N8TV said:


> *chb444220 some of them pics look photoshopped...4 sure. Don't believe everything u see...
> *


well the thread i got the pics from... each pics had a link back to the original grow. soo unless they photoshopped all of them.... =/ idk


----------



## zorr (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey bro...I will get some pics up in a few weeks this new grow is looking nice! =)


----------



## kcamby747 (Sep 28, 2010)

honestly. this is a sick ass thread and cant wait to post my ladies at harvest. got an instant 6-10 when i got on here. bud porn at its finest!!


----------



## HarvesterOfBud (Sep 28, 2010)

Still got about 2.5 weeks I think on this Nirvana Snow White



It's not 2011 either :-/....just set the time wrong..lol


Wow..I could sit and stare at these Bud shots all day...yea I know, mine is weak in comparison..lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 28, 2010)

HarvesterOfBud said:


> Still got about 2.5 weeks I think on this Nirvana Snow White
> 
> View attachment 1183304
> 
> ...


yea i'd look at that all day to if I had it...looks like xmas in september!!! great job!


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 28, 2010)

View attachment 1183498Blue Dream, 8 weeks.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 29, 2010)

kcamby747 said:


> honestly. this is a sick ass thread and cant wait to post my ladies at harvest. got an instant 6-10 when i got on here. bud porn at its finest!!


thanks man. yeaa this thread ended up doing really good. =)



HarvesterOfBud said:


> Still got about 2.5 weeks I think on this Nirvana Snow White
> 
> niiice. i love the snow white strain
> 
> ...


yeaa i agree. i have done it b4. lol



HowzerMD said:


> View attachment 1183498Blue Dream, 8 weeks.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 29, 2010)

few frosty buds here,,,,should be tastey


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 29, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> thanks man. yeaa this thread ended up doing really good. =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin A MMMMM lol. I haven't had a strain quite this frosty in a while. Pictures just can't tell the whole story...


----------



## thewinghunter (Sep 30, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> Soma A+ at day 45 of 12/12:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
man yer an expert, lemme ask, do u only grow 1 plant at a time?


----------



## MIKE JONES (Sep 30, 2010)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweetswisher (Sep 30, 2010)

dam really nice


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 30, 2010)

bubba kush indoor


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2010)

seems like alotta bubba ksuh or pre-bubba kush always has a tint of purple in it. =) i wanna try growin sum. i had sum in my cart from attitude.. but wen i went to checkout.. they soldout. =(


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 1, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> seems like alotta bubba ksuh or pre-bubba kush always has a tint of purple in it. =) i wanna try growin sum. i had sum in my cart from attitude.. but wen i went to checkout.. they soldout. =(


 last year i harvested bubba kush 3 times. the first harvest was green the second was dark green and the third was straight purple. she will turn purple without drop in temps- one of the best tasting smokes ever.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 1, 2010)

couple shots of diesel!


----------



## ecsd (Oct 1, 2010)

that diesel is that looks nothing like the ecsd cut, the serrated pointy leaves in the colas/nugs is the give away





see the difference?
not trying to be an a$$hole just curious

hair colors remind me of my ssh, is it a sssdh, maybe?


----------



## ecsd (Oct 1, 2010)

lemon pledge on the right ecsd the left






all lemon pledge






ecsd












gotta love the "panda" film, was at a yard sale and seen roll of white on black picked it up for 2 bucks. the roll is 10' X about a 19"diameter length unknown. thought it was about 5 ft wide get it home and its folded to the middle, score!! lol
hung it about 10 mins after i got home, floor to ceiling 1 piece walls


----------



## sandmonkey (Oct 1, 2010)

thewinghunter said:


> man yer an expert, lemme ask, do u only grow 1 plant at a time?


Nah I have 3 Somas right now and one Sage'n'Sour.

I usually do 8 plants but this time I opted for fewer plants with longer veg times.

Definitely happy with the way they're looking.


----------



## Captain Cave Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Some awesome looking buds here guys  keep them coming

great thread by the way chb.

+rep


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 2, 2010)

To ecsd-- Its prolly a hybrid. i got her from Next Generation seed co. Ny purple diesel is the official name.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 2, 2010)

ECSD (East Coast Sour Diesel)




i would say this ecsd i found looks like ur buds
and this one look like mine
Original Diesel






O.diesel is in the lineage of my nypd ladies.


----------



## ecsd (Oct 2, 2010)

nice smokey, thanks for filling me in, always interested in the different diesels
looks great btw

is that ecsd a rez photo? i think ive seen that pici think thats his ibl, so its still a little different, but not much


----------



## sandmonkey (Oct 2, 2010)

Soma A+ at day 52 of 12/12. Started flushing


----------



## CFlo92 (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 2, 2010)

CFlo92 said:


> CFLo92


 Man this is some top shelf. Nice white widow my friend! +rep.


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 2, 2010)

CFL, i guess that looks like a nice bud... hard to tell the way you were thinking you were cool by posting it bigger than anyone else. I have a 24" screen i can't even see it all. what a nice bud ruined by a stupid post!


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Oct 2, 2010)

Mongobud said:


> WTF is that!?!...what strain..has to be at least 1000w on that thing..and I see your AN line-up back there..jesus, maybe I'll start using more than just their budcandy.
> 
> ...looks like you could knock someone out with that fuckin thing.


 
Jesus Christ


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Oct 2, 2010)

They don't really compare to some of the absolutely amazing buds you guys have grown. Man...some of you guys really know what your doing. But anyway this is my first grow. Its NIRVANA BLACK JACK at around 9 weeks. I put the seeds in the ground. Thats it. 

Im thinking of chopping. You think its done?? ( and no im not going to radio shack)


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 2, 2010)

jollygreenleaf said:


> View attachment 1189924View attachment 1189923
> 
> They don't really compare to some of the absolutely amazing buds you guys have grown. Man...some of you guys really know what your doing. But anyway this is my first grow. Its NIRVANA BLACK JACK at around 9 weeks. I put the seeds in the ground. Thats it.
> 
> Im thinking of chopping. You think its done?? ( and no im not going to radio shack)


Hey, you should go to Radio Shack and get a trichome scope.


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 2, 2010)

jollygreenleaf said:


> View attachment 1189924View attachment 1189923
> 
> They don't really compare to some of the absolutely amazing buds you guys have grown. Man...some of you guys really know what your doing. But anyway this is my first grow. Its NIRVANA BLACK JACK at around 9 weeks. I put the seeds in the ground. Thats it.
> 
> Im thinking of chopping. You think its done?? ( and no im not going to radio shack)


looks close to chop time... i was taught when you think it's ready,wait two more weeks. maybe your camera has a macro setting on it(flower symbol) you could take a super close up shot then zoom with windows and see the tric color.... that's what i did before i went to scrapshack and bought a scope


----------



## k.o (Oct 3, 2010)

View attachment 1190649View attachment 1190650 Day 38 from showing sex low ryder easy ryder autoflowers


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 3, 2010)

jollygreenleaf said:


> View attachment 1189924View attachment 1189923
> 
> They don't really compare to some of the absolutely amazing buds you guys have grown. Man...some of you guys really know what your doing. But anyway this is my first grow. Its NIRVANA BLACK JACK at around 9 weeks. I put the seeds in the ground. Thats it.
> 
> Im thinking of chopping. You think its done?? ( and no im not going to radio shack)


Those are some very nice BJ's you got there! I have 3 going right now, and if they looked like that, i would be pulling as soon i thought it had a good enough flush =D


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 3, 2010)

I always find it is hard to squeeze everything within the 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Outdoorgreen (Oct 4, 2010)

here is my latest


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 4, 2010)

Waggs said:


> Nice, I see ya have a cat there Tip Top..


AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!! My 10 year old son has a cat and hair is everywhere! Even though she doesn't get into my closet, and despite my best efforts, I still end up using a pair of tweezers when trimming!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 5, 2010)

Just finished trimming for a few hours....heres what i got so far. bubba kush and pure kush are comin down tomorrow. a few days the indoors are gettin chopped as well. good night 







purple kush outdoor






purple kush outdoor - one plant






purple kush outdoor - one plant







granddaddy purple - outdoor






granddaddy purple


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 5, 2010)

looks like you got kinda unlucky with your purp phenos there, still some nice lookin bud tho =D


----------



## mrdrywall (Oct 5, 2010)

View attachment 1194736believe it or not this super skunk is one frosty mother dont know why it aint showin up took pic with a pretty good kodak gonna try it later away from the 2000w see if that makes a differance


----------



## hydroman69 (Oct 5, 2010)

think ur sufffering nute burn my friend leaves way too dark an nute burn at the tips it will be costing u weed good luck. start of slower with the nutes and if ur usin advanced nutes go by bout half the strengh of wot is directed as they are far to strong a feeding schedule.


----------



## zorr (Oct 5, 2010)

For the short time flowering, I have a good feeling about this grow to have good success. Grow In Sig, Enjoy.


----------



## mrdrywall (Oct 5, 2010)

dont know what ur seein hydro there is no nute burn, bad pic ,this aint my first rodeo this plants a week from harvest maybe 2 at the most if i push it


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

this one bubba kush plant grown outdoors.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 6, 2010)

looks scrumdiddlyumptious dude


----------



## hoagtech (Oct 6, 2010)

WOW! I cant top Aviaanah's. I wish I knew the secret to get to that quality. Wait outdoor Mid South California weather by the looks of it. Here is my White Widow top


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 6, 2010)

hoagtech said:


> WOW! I cant top Aviaanah's. I wish I knew the secret to get to that quality. Wait outdoor Mid South California weather by the looks of it. Here is my White Widow top


 hey thanks man! the secret is put them outdoor just before the spring equinox....they will go into flower than revert back to veg, as the days start to decrease they will then go back to flower. my frosty nugs are indoors, soon to be harvested. my outdoors serves as my weight.


----------



## dangledo (Oct 7, 2010)

serious seeds- white russian-


----------



## hairybud (Oct 10, 2010)

Some AK48 I've been nurturing for the past two months...


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 10, 2010)

hairybud said:


> Some AK48 I've been nurturing for the past two months...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1203490View attachment 1203493View attachment 1203492
> ...


looks good! getting ready to chop!?


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 11, 2010)

Some Sweet Pineapple ive been growing for about a year.  Took me over a year to get a clone of this, its been around since before PE, or PC. Think it has some Skunk#1 in her, she throws out those 3-leaf fan's and the odd single blade leaf. But the Pineapple smell and taste is sooo clean and fresh the best way i can describe it is, "it's Pineapple,like Blueberry is Blueberry" real distinctive and a joy to grow and smoke!


----------



## vertise (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow greenjambo, that calyx formation is really incredible. Nice large, uniform, frosty. Kick ass


----------



## Brick Top (Oct 11, 2010)

Frost always looks keen but it is not a sure sign of high potency. Even though it is seen by many as being a sign of major potency, heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes but if smoked they will only give you a headache. In the strains we love a dense stand of trichomes is a sign that it could be of high potency, but it should not be mistaken for being a guarantee of high potency. Resin may flow like water over Niagra Falls but in it, it may or may not hold the THC and other cannabinoids that we hold so near and dear. Indica varieties often look more heavily crystallized than Sativas, yet typically don't have the same mind-warp capabilities. Even with a known high THC clone, THC level and cannabinoid ratios may change depending on environmental conditions and it is actually the proportions of the various cannabinoids when combined that account for potency, not THC alone and certainly not frost on the pumpkin. I have smoked Sativas that unless you looked at them with a scope you could not see any sign of frost but they blew the doors off some Indicas that looked like someone had spray painted the buds white.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 11, 2010)

greenjambo said:


> some sweet pineapple ive been growing for about a year. View attachment 1205058View attachment 1205059View attachment 1205060View attachment 1205061 took me over a year to get a clone of this, its been around since before pe, or pc. Think it has some skunk#1 in her, she throws out those 3-leaf fan's and the odd single blade leaf. But the pineapple smell and taste is sooo clean and fresh the best way i can describe it is, "it's pineapple,like blueberry is blueberry" real distinctive and a joy to grow and smoke!


beautiful!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Frost always looks keen but it is not a sure sign of high potency. Even though it is seen by many as being a sign of major potency, heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes but if smoked they will only give you a headache. In the strains we love a dense stand of trichomes is a sign that it could be of high potency, but it should not be mistaken for being a guarantee of high potency. Resin may flow like water over Niagra Falls but in it, it may or may not hold the THC and other cannabinoids that we hold so near and dear. Indica varieties often look more heavily crystallized than Sativas, yet typically don't have the same mind-warp capabilities. Even with a known high THC clone, THC level and cannabinoid ratios may change depending on environmental conditions and it is actually the proportions of the various cannabinoids when combined that account for potency, not THC alone and certainly not frost on the pumpkin. I have smoked Sativas that unless you looked at them with a scope you could not see any sign of frost but they blew the doors off some Indicas that looked like someone had spray painted the buds white.


Great point!


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 11, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Frost always looks keen but it is not a sure sign of high potency. Even though it is seen by many as being a sign of major potency, heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes but if smoked they will only give you a headache. In the strains we love a dense stand of trichomes is a sign that it could be of high potency, but it should not be mistaken for being a guarantee of high potency. Resin may flow like water over Niagra Falls but in it, it may or may not hold the THC and other cannabinoids that we hold so near and dear. Indica varieties often look more heavily crystallized than Sativas, yet typically don't have the same mind-warp capabilities. Even with a known high THC clone, THC level and cannabinoid ratios may change depending on environmental conditions and it is actually the proportions of the various cannabinoids when combined that account for potency, not THC alone and certainly not frost on the pumpkin. I have smoked Sativas that unless you looked at them with a scope you could not see any sign of frost but they blew the doors off some Indicas that looked like someone had spray painted the buds white.


 you know, ive always understood this, but, iam a sucker. i see a ton of frost on a girl and its HARD to not get excited =D

true stuff though BT =D thanks for the post!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

deep purple #1






deep purple #1 trimmed up






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #2- main stem was broke at week 5. 






master kush #2






white berry x redwood kush 2


----------



## zorr (Oct 11, 2010)

Very Nicel! How many weeks on this beautiful harvest?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 11, 2010)

zorr said:


> Very Nicel! How many weeks on this beautiful harvest?


 thanks! this was around 9 weeks. i still got a few plants to do. trainwreck x early skunk and two jack the ripper x bagseed.


----------



## unispanman (Oct 11, 2010)

drool!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 12, 2010)

heyyy every1. gonna post sumof my pics soon. hopefully 2day. my blue venom is really really frosty. got about a week left. the buds are turnin purple now. =) madd happy. this is the 1st purple polant ive grown.


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2010)

lemon skunk

before curing:



after curing:

View attachment 1210335


----------



## carokann (Oct 13, 2010)

1 hit of the trim will knock you on ur ass


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 13, 2010)

carokann said:


> View attachment 12104151 hit of the trim will knock you on ur ass


just looking at the photo knocks me on my ass! 

What strain is that?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 13, 2010)

wb x rk #1






wb x rk #2






master kush #1






master kush #1






master kush #2






deep purple #2






deep purple #1


----------



## streets (Oct 13, 2010)

purple wreck big bang

how long u think they got??


----------



## KlosetKing (Oct 13, 2010)

streets said:


> purple wreck big bang
> 
> how long u think they got??


 gorgeous. i would bet you could collect at any point, but within 5 days its gunna be PRIMO =D


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Blue Venom


*​


----------



## streets (Oct 14, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> gorgeous. i would bet you could collect at any point, but within 5 days its gunna be PRIMO =D


thanks dude... i thought most of the leaves have to "autumn" off??? well either way im excited to smoke it.. wanna hold off as long as possible.. so maybe start flushing in 5 days, and flush for a week??? so stoked! wait so which one looks done? first or second pic?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 14, 2010)

streets said:


> purple wreck big bang
> 
> how long u think they got??


 5-7 days or so, the window to harvest is open- start the flush!


----------



## streets (Oct 14, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> 5-7 days or so, the window to harvest is open- start the flush!


THANK YOU!!!!! flushing will commence!!!!!!!!


----------



## hempnewbie (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 16, 2010)

Got my Nirvana White Widow in today(Stoked).


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 16, 2010)

streets said:


> THANK YOU!!!!! flushing will commence!!!!!!!!


 your welcome- looks good man!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 16, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> Got my Nirvana White Widow in today(Stoked).


thats watsup man.. trust me.. your gonna be VERY VERY VERY happy... check out these 2 grows. i've grown nirvanas white widow twice.. and both times it was amazing.. heres the 2 links.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/325364-chris-2nd-white-widow-mystery-43.html

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html


just so u havce an idea of wat ur in store for. u WONT be disappointed


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 17, 2010)

Couple of the strains that I run....

The pic with the entire plant is my Blueberry cut and the other one I call Purple 10.
Both pics were taken at 7.5 weeks


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 17, 2010)

CHB4 empty youre pm boxxx......


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 17, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Couple of the strains that I run....
> 
> The pic with the entire plant is my Blueberry cut and the other one I call Purple 10.
> Both pics were taken at 7.5 weeks


Looking great highlander, what are the parents of purple 10? Where did dcbeard go?


----------



## NorthBayStoner (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's some frostiness for everyone!


----------



## AutoLedZ (Oct 17, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Couple of the strains that I run....
> 
> The pic with the entire plant is my Blueberry cut and the other one I call Purple 10.
> Both pics were taken at 7.5 weeks




What kind is that middle? What breeder? Very visually appealing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 18, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Looking great highlander, what are the parents of purple 10? Where did dcbeard go?


Hey aeviaanah hows it going. I was going to ask you the same thing about DC. Kinda odd to drop right off like that hope hes ok.

The Purple 10 is tga void lol


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 18, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> CHB4 empty youre pm boxxx......


aiight. bout 2 do that now


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 18, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey aeviaanah hows it going. I was going to ask you the same thing about DC. Kinda odd to drop right off like that hope hes ok.
> 
> The Purple 10 is tga void lol


 Yea i know, he is a valuable resource around here. Good to hear from ya!


----------



## streets (Oct 19, 2010)

7 days before i cut... how they lookin?


----------



## bshdctr (Oct 19, 2010)

The buds develope more resin than the leaves..but you should see the stems!


----------



## bunnyface (Oct 19, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Couple of the strains that I run....
> 
> The pic with the entire plant is my Blueberry cut and the other one I call Purple 10.
> Both pics were taken at 7.5 weeks


beautiful blue,,that colour is quite jaw dropping, bet it would be tasty..


----------



## honda5150 (Oct 19, 2010)

1st pic is Banarama Sativa- 7th week flowering - 2nd pic is g-13 / colorado cough hybrid 6 weeks in flower.... FROSTY GOODNESS.


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 19, 2010)

bshdctr said:


> View attachment 1221183
> 
> The buds develope more resin than the leaves..but you should see the stems!


My buds look just like that, very nice


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's a good one


----------



## TCurtiss (Oct 19, 2010)

Das Leaf


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2010)

streets said:


> 7 days before i cut... how they lookin?


They look great Streets, awesome job for your grow. Good luck with your new place + rep


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 20, 2010)

*Blue Venom*



​


----------



## zorr (Oct 21, 2010)

One Top Cola doing well...Get some updates in a couple weeks...grow in sig. 

Thanks For The Help chb444220 along the way from before! peace.






And The Jock...(Jock Horror)


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 21, 2010)

blueberry


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 21, 2010)

This is my Brazil x KC from KC Brains in the middle of week 6. Except the macro which was the end of week five. I tossed that one in cause you can see purple going up the stalks of the trichomes


----------



## jebus2029 (Oct 22, 2010)

Just thought I'd add some more pics of the Brazil x KC. These are from today. Last day of week 6. The macro of the single leaf is of its underside. The sugar leaves are covered with trichomes on both sides!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 22, 2010)

zorr said:


> One Top Cola doing well...Get some updates in a couple weeks...grow in sig.
> 
> Thanks For The Help chb444220 along the way from before! peace.
> 
> ...


no problem man. =) that bubbleicious is lookin good man. keep it up!! im gonna order sum bubbleicious soon.. i wanna grow that really really badly.. i want sum bubba kush too.. but id rather go with nirvana.. my blue venom is pretty good.. but the super skunk adn white widow was deff better.. and i got more of a yield as well.. thats why im gonna just stick with nirvana from now on. not gonna order from attitude anymore


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 24, 2010)

tw x es indoor






tw x es indoor






tw x es indoor






tw x es indoor 
__






bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs) indoor






bastard jack indoor






bj indoor


----------



## Forestfire (Oct 25, 2010)

zorr said:


> One Top Cola doing well...Get some updates in a couple weeks...grow in sig.
> 
> Thanks For The Help chb444220 along the way from before! peace.
> 
> ...



did those auto flower on their own or where they part of the dud batch? also what where they grown under


----------



## zorr (Oct 25, 2010)

They are the old batch, went 12/12 after 4 weeks....since all the reviews I have read. 400HPS


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 27, 2010)

Forestfire said:


> did those auto flower on their own or where they part of the dud batch? also what where they grown under


 

BEAUTIFUL dude, looks very yummy


----------



## Unnk (Oct 27, 2010)

View attachment 1235753 JTR 29 days into bloom


----------



## letitgrow77 (Oct 27, 2010)

whats up guys, here is my purplelady @35 days in.


----------



## stonyt (Oct 27, 2010)

From today.

View attachment 1235788


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 28, 2010)

oo shooot. lol. nice lookin pics guys. KEEP'EM comin!!! this thread is still pretty poipular. thanks 2 all u guys!! gonna post sum of my floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja) pics up here soon. its gettin prettyy frosty. =)


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

bubba kush






white berry x redwood kush






bubba kush hydro with soil nutrients












bk coco coir






bk bottom nugs 3rd harvest!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 29, 2010)

bubblebomb and white widow skunk


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Oct 29, 2010)

wow those are awsome aeviaanah best shot iv ever seen


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 29, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> wow those are awsome aeviaanah best shot iv ever seen


 Right on man- thanks! There are more in my grow journal in sig.


----------



## stonyt (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## aquanaut (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## 94blowncobra (Oct 30, 2010)

Bubbleicious


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 30, 2010)

stonyt said:


> View attachment 1240642View attachment 1240643View attachment 1240644


 Lookin good!


aquanaut said:


>


 Im diggin those abnormally large trichombs- similar to my bubba kush. What strain is this? I want this strain!


94blowncobra said:


> View attachment 1240995Bubbleicious


 Beautiful, hows she taste?


----------



## LVsFINEST (Oct 31, 2010)

Sub'ed....


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is all strains I grew. Outdoor is on top and Indoor is on bottom. I have yet to add bastard jack outdoor and super silver haze outdoor. 
(indoor lighting)






another image using outdoor lighting.






super silver haze outdoor






super silver haze outdoor






bastard jack outdoor






bastard jack outdoor


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Oct 31, 2010)

Bastard has some webs........


----------



## The Snowman (Oct 31, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on man- thanks! There are more in my grow journal in sig.


is that bubba kush from GHS?
looks dank as hell man! +rep


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Oct 31, 2010)

my auto cobra latest shot


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 31, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Bastard has some webs........


 yep


The Snowman said:


> is that bubba kush from GHS?
> looks dank as hell man! +rep


 thanks man, bubba kush came in clone form from a dispensary in los angeles.


----------



## SAYCHEESE! (Oct 31, 2010)

NorthBayStoner said:


> Here's some frostiness for everyone!


Damn Those leaves edges are insane!


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 1, 2010)

wow guys.. nice pics every1.. lovin those bastard jack shots man.. lookin good. =) i have a floja which is gettin pretty frosty.. almost looks like deep chunk with the way its all buildin up along the edges.. ill have to post sum pics up hea soon.. it seems to be flowering really slow tho. =/ its at like week 5... and still doesnt have any red hairs.. gonna be a small harvest too.. my smallest so far. most plant i grow give me about 2 ounces or mnore.. had a couple that gave me over 3 (dry).. but the floja is lookin like its gonna gimme lan ounce..... if that. =/ but i have a full moon from nirvana thats pretty big i jsut started flowering.. shes gonna be HUGE!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 1, 2010)

some PK, 39 days in flower


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 1, 2010)

damn that PK is lookin dank!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

here is a blunt we smoked the other night - granddaddy purple/whiteberry x redwood kush with lots of keif and bubba kush hash.


----------



## shmow52 (Nov 2, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> here is a blunt we smoked the other night - granddaddy purple/whiteberry x redwood kush with lots of keif and bubba kush hash.


 tht looks BOMB. why dont you roll off the leaf though...


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 2, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> tht looks BOMB. why dont you roll off the leaf though...


 We actually enjoy a little bit of tobacco in there. Its just preference.


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 2, 2010)

subscibing. great pics. cant wait to post some sour D and Sour Cream pics.


----------



## MICANNACARE (Nov 2, 2010)

where can you find that purple chunck?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 3, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn that PK is lookin dank!


Hey thanks man! GOt about 2 weeks to go


----------



## CultivationArt (Nov 7, 2010)

yea, me too, gives it the real feel for the blunt.
but i smoke cigerettes too soo, yea. i could still understand why people take it off though.
but then why roll blunts over joints if thats the case.lol


shmow52 said:


> tht looks BOMB. why dont you roll off the leaf though...


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 7, 2010)

Bubblicious x Pot o Gold
pics: 7 wks flower on 11-04. (vegged 8 wks from clone). 
veg- shop lights, w/ CFL's 24/0
flower- 1000W HPS, 12/12
The plant has no smell and no flavor, but the nugs are the densest I've seen and the high is strong and long-lasting. I'd stop growing it except everyone wants it. (I like flavor- trying out a bunch of Pick & Mix that sounded good, and some TGA stuff.)*

* Querkle, Critical Sensi Star, Cream Caramel, Missing, Vortex, Agent Orange, Caramelo, Pineapple Express, Pakistan Valley, and Strawberry Kush.
I still haven't done the Jack the Ripper, Jillybean, CheeseQuake, Qleaner, 3D, Pandora's Box, Space Queen, Grapefruit, Wild Rose, or Chocolope- not because I can restrain myself, but because I'm out of room. And in deep shit.


----------



## stabone (Nov 8, 2010)

armageddon

 agent orange


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't remember if I did or not, but here's from my first run.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2010)

About 5 weeks into flower. White Widow with cfl and fluoros.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 8, 2010)

Man this thread is hot and a valuable contribution to RIU. Talk about inspiration. +REP to OP!!


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree. I'm PRETTY sure I'm here more than the Boob Appreciation thread.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 8, 2010)

...some of these guys are photoshoppin fools tho. it would be nice if they stated it was photomanipulation or art rather than actual pictures.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, that kinda sucks, but it is the internet. I wonder what the median age of those people are? (Not slamming kids)


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2010)

Almost reminds you of plagiarism, huh?


----------



## del66666 (Nov 8, 2010)

white widow skunk i think


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll be 61 in Dec. That should skew the average.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 8, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Man this thread is hot and a valuable contribution to RIU. Talk about inspiration. +REP to OP!!


thanks man. =) yeaa this thread did take off pretty fast. its pretty new too.. i only made it in may or june i think?



budlover13 said:


> I agree. I'm PRETTY sure I'm here more than the Boob Appreciation thread.


lmao



aeviaanah said:


> ...some of these guys are photoshoppin fools tho. it would be nice if they stated it was photomanipulation or art rather than actual pictures.


yeaaa i know.. i hate wen ppl do that. =/ bullshit but w.e... . if they have 2 photoshop it.. then its obviously not that good of a strain.



budlover13 said:


> Yeah, that kinda sucks, but it is the internet. I wonder what the median age of those people are? (Not slamming kids)


idk. honestly.. i feel like alotta the ppl are older tho. like 30+ im still a youngin tho.. only 22.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 8, 2010)

aiight guys, heres a pi cof my floja. more pics in my journal in my sig if u wanna check it out. its Flo x Double Purple Doja



*Floja


*​


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 8, 2010)

its wierd. the trichs are really really long.. the smell is great tho. like a nice fruity smell. =)


----------



## 420God (Nov 8, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> its wierd. the trichs are really really long.. the smell is great tho. like a nice fruity smell. =)


 That's a beautiful looking plant!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice! And only 6 wks! You must be getting frightened.


----------



## runninupinya (Nov 8, 2010)

So what do you guys all do to make your trics pop and frost your buds? I'm gonna try 48 hours of darkness before I chop them, but not 100% sure yet.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 8, 2010)

budlover13 said:


> Almost reminds you of plagiarism, huh?


 Yes it does...also dishonest. Its all cool if they state it has been photoshopped. 


chb444220 said:


> thanks man. =) yeaa this thread did take off pretty fast. its pretty new too.. i only made it in may or june i think?
> yeaaa i know.. i hate wen ppl do that. =/ bullshit but w.e... . if they have 2 photoshop it.. then its obviously not that good of a strain.


 Right on, yes i notice a trend...the guys that put there user name in there pictures usually are photoshopping them as well. I am a very skilled at photoshopping and can easily recognize when someone over sharpens the image or turns up the saturation (amount of color).


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 8, 2010)

Blackberry Kush, not that frosty compared to some of yall.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 8, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Blackberry Kush, not that frosty compared to some of yall.


 What up matt rize!? Get some lighting in that picture! It will then gleam like the rest!


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 8, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> What up matt rize!? Get some lighting in that picture! It will then gleam like the rest!


Yo Aev! That's for sure. I'm such a damn NOOB!


----------



## Unnk (Nov 8, 2010)

View attachment 1257971View attachment 1257973

jtr 6 weeks flowering


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 8, 2010)

Second attempt. I think I need a better camera than my phone, d'oh.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 8, 2010)

Unnk said:


> View attachment 1257971View attachment 1257973
> 
> jtr 6 weeks flowering


 lookin good! just like my jack the ripper...this is one thing i like bout tga, the strains are pretty stable. 


Matt Rize said:


> Second attempt. I think I need a better camera than my phone, d'oh.


lookin alot better bro, how you been?


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 9, 2010)

420God said:


> That's a beautiful looking plant!!


thanks man. =) its doing pretty good



Barrelhse said:


> Nice! And only 6 wks! You must be getting frightened.


yeaaa im thinkin it'll b done by week 8. we'll seeee



runninupinya said:


> So what do you guys all do to make your trics pop and frost your buds? I'm gonna try 48 hours of darkness before I chop them, but not 100% sure yet.


i dont really do much.. i jsut luck out. lol. iveheard lots of people do that... i even tried it b4.. but i dont think trichs can actually form in 2 days ya know? i know its best to harvest right after ur dark cycle.. because the light degrades the THC.. soo the THC % is highest right after ur dark cycle



aeviaanah said:


> Yes it does...also dishonest. Its all cool if they state it has been photoshopped.
> 
> Right on, yes i notice a trend...the guys that put there user name in there pictures usually are photoshopping them as well. I am a very skilled at photoshopping and can easily recognize when someone over sharpens the image or turns up the saturation (amount of color).


yeaa i hate wen ppl do it... =/but w.e... theres always ppl who gotta cheat to compete.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2010)

thc bomb x bubblegum


----------



## Matt Rize (Nov 9, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> lookin good! just like my jack the ripper...this is one thing i like bout tga, the strains are pretty stable.


Sub/MzJill are the tops IMO right now around here. Killing it!

lookin alot better bro, how you been?[/QUOTE]

Thanks man, I have two visatec 3200b pro photographer lights, but they put off that orange light like HPS. I'll put up some natural light pics to compare.  How its going in aev-land?

Been real good man. Tis the season so I just put up a "how to make hash like a pro" video/picture tutorial using the bubblenow XL and 5 gallon bubblebags. It starts on page three of my hash thread here: https://www.rollitup.org/organics/367111-bubble-hash-tips-good-times-3.html

Here goes the natural light pics, and these are my lower buds, all the tops are smoked.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Matt Rize said:


> Sub/MzJill are the tops IMO right now around here. Killing it!
> 
> lookin alot better bro, how you been?
> 
> ...


Ya man those are lookin real good, ill go check out the hash tutorial right now. I need to do another hash run. I got the 4 bag 1 gallon set- It is ok just a little harder to work with being so small. I dont think those two visatec 3200b pro photographer lights will help much using a phone camera! Looking great tho!!!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Nov 9, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> damn guys... talk about some frosty nugs!! DAMN!! lol. keep'em coming.. they all look BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> i've been searchin around the internet... ryna find pics of some frosty buds I can add to this thread.. even tho they're not "mine".... i feel like tehy need to be seen by other people!! lol. ill try to add a fwe pics of diff plants every soo often.. weneva i find usmthin interesting.. ill throw them on here.. soo for starters.. here is by far... teh FROSTIEST plant I have EVER seen.... "Deep Chunk".....
> 
> View attachment 934169View attachment 934171View attachment 934173View attachment 934174View attachment 934175View attachment 934177View attachment 934178


hey funny to see u here! but yeah dude! i have an old cannabis culture that has a couple pics of a plant called "deep chunk x strawberry cough" and i thought it looked awfully sugary i mean it was the most i had ever seen in a pic and it had those really dark shiny leaves like that too... it was from a dispensery in california if im not mistaken


----------



## zorr (Nov 9, 2010)

To continue the frosty challenge!  Hope for some nice smoke fellas....just a couple test nugs


----------



## Dubious06 (Nov 9, 2010)

There are some really nice looking buds on this thread-- wish my computer had some sort of smell function! I thought I'd put up some pics of the harvest. Happy growing people. Cheers.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 9, 2010)

Dubious06 said:


> There are some really nice looking buds on this thread-- wish my computer had some sort of smell function! I thought I'd put up some pics of the harvest. Happy growing people. Cheers.


 I like the sativa lookin one bro, last picture. This skunk traits or something? Your indica looks good as well.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 10, 2010)

del66666 said:


> thc bomb x bubblegum


wow man. very nice lookin. +rep if i can. i wanna try growin sum bubblegum soon!!


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 10, 2010)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> hey funny to see u here! but yeah dude! i have an old cannabis culture that has a couple pics of a plant called "deep chunk x strawberry cough" and i thought it looked awfully sugary i mean it was the most i had ever seen in a pic and it had those really dark shiny leaves like that too... it was from a dispensery in california if im not mistaken


lol. yeaa m,an im the 1 who started this thread. =D its a pretty popular thread on here. =) aand yeaa i was lookin in my hightimes magazing.. the uiltimate growers guide 2010.. adn in the middle.. they have pics of sum "deep chunk x strawberry cough" as well. looks jsut as frosty as the pics i posted. =) i want sum soooooooooooooo bad!


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 10, 2010)

zorr said:


> To continue the frosty challenge!  Hope for some nice smoke fellas....just a couple test nugs


vedy nice vedy nice. =) are those from nirvana?


----------



## steveo2grow (Nov 10, 2010)

2/3 weeks left for my Short Rider... sugar leaves are frostin' big time...


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 11, 2010)

what up guys, here is my PK


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2010)

steveo2grow said:


> 2/3 weeks left for my Short Rider... sugar leaves are frostin' big time...
> View attachment 1260793


 Lookin good bro!


letitgrow77 said:


> what up guys, here is my PK


Looks similar to the pk i grew last. Got it from a dispensary in san jose ca.


----------



## smokalatarefer (Nov 11, 2010)

i gots frost bites


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2010)

bubba kush hydro






bubba kush coco






super silver haze coco






bubba kush soil






bubba kush












bubba kush 3rd harvest bottoms






jack the ripper in coco


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2010)

bastard bubba






bastard bubba






bastard bubba






bastard jack






bubba kush






bastard haze






bastard bubba






bastard jack


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 11, 2010)

Beautiful man


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> Beautiful man


 those are some old pictures, just trying to keep the thread movin!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 11, 2010)

*** Who's Got The BIGGEST BALLS!? Lets See How Big BALLS Can Really Get ***


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 11, 2010)

Some shots of some frosty cheese,enjoy!

View attachment 1263236


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 11, 2010)

A little early...Jack-the-Ripper @ 40 days...fan leaf petioles covered in resin


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 12, 2010)

wow guys.. nice pics. i needa grow myself sum bubba kush. shit looks BOMBBBB! and the cheese and the ripper.. wow.. very very nice!


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow guys.. nice pics. i needa grow myself sum bubba kush. shit looks BOMBBBB! and the cheese and the ripper.. wow.. very very nice!


Kool bro .. looks frostier with lights off ill take a few before harvest..


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 12, 2010)

here my (auto) bud just dryed stonedryder if u could see my bud in the sun crazy shinny awsome looking


----------



## zorr (Nov 12, 2010)

Close to chop, Last post for frosty will snap a few shot's after cure.....The last week (9) made all the difference this time from last grow...


----------



## Medi 1 (Nov 12, 2010)

i got a couple here.....


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Nov 12, 2010)

ow man kller pics 

your the man


----------



## jahtrip (Nov 13, 2010)

Those are some beautifull pics!!! medi1 !!!!


----------



## TCurtiss (Nov 13, 2010)

I can play along and killer shots there Med 1


















And this is what happens when they all get together






T


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 13, 2010)

Here are a couple pics...
View attachment 1267005


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## coldme (Nov 14, 2010)

nice ass looking buds


chb444220 said:


> thats cool. and thats a cool name too man. cant wait to start breeding stuff. im hopin one of the 4 Purple Power seeds I have is a male... gonna use that to breed and make sum purple widow. hopefully like the one in the pictures above. =) Keep up the good work man.
> 
> 
> 
> yeaaa. lol. me too! that bud looks delicious!! like i just said above.. im hopin to get 1 purple power male.. and harvest the pollen and use that to breed. =) and i have like 6 more FEM white widow seeds... gonna breed it with that.. and see if i can get sum purple widow that looks like that!! lol. that would be nice. =)


----------



## letitgrow77 (Nov 14, 2010)

pics of my latest harvest PK


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 14, 2010)

Jack-the-Ripper @ 47 days...

















Jilly Bean @ 47 days...


----------



## neophyte101 (Nov 14, 2010)

Damn that's frosty


----------



## pickpocket67 (Nov 14, 2010)

View attachment 1268449can i play too?i think mine are good enough


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 14, 2010)

neophyte101 said:


> Damn that's frosty


 Why thank you! I am amazed myself


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 15, 2010)

woohoo. page 100. =D and yeaa man those things are frosty as shit!!! my 400 watt HPS is comin 2day.. hopin that will make sum of my plants a lil frostier this time around. keep up the good work/pics guys


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 15, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> woohoo. page 100. =D and yeaa man those things are frosty as shit!!! my 400 watt HPS is comin 2day.. hopin that will make sum of my plants a lil frostier this time around. keep up the good work/pics guys


 page 25 for me  I have mine set to see more posts per page. also- i am reverse, new posts are on top and old ones are on bottom. oh it will be better with 400!! you been cfl growin?


----------



## pickpocket67 (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's one of my White Rhino,will harvest in a few weeks


----------



## chef c (Nov 15, 2010)

lavander haze, discovered by chef c. a clone only elite strain. current status: unavailable.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 16, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> page 25 for me  I have mine set to see more posts per page. also- i am reverse, new posts are on top and old ones are on bottom. oh it will be better with 400!! you been cfl growin?


oo wow. lol. thats 1/4 of th epages i have. hahaha. an dyeaa i kno itll b much better. gettin ready 2 set it up now. =D and yeaa i been growin with CFL's. and gettin great results tho. 3 1/2 ounces dry off my 1st WW plant.. then a lil over 3 on the 2nd one.. then 2 on the super skunk.. 2 on the blue venom. =) im hap[py with the results. im thinkin ill get 1 1/4 off the floja. but im hopin this 400 watt will increase my yields. =)


----------



## stickybob (Nov 16, 2010)

400w hps bill make a big difference


----------



## stickybob (Nov 16, 2010)

wow, just stole the 1000th reply, pity my bud is still 9 weeks so will have to wait to get into the hall of fame with a pic!


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 16, 2010)

stickybob said:


> 400w hps bill make a big difference


yeaaaa.... lol. but i did have alotta cfls runnin.. soo hpoefully it wontbe TOO much of a diff... i had about 15 CFL's goin


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 16, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> oo wow. lol. thats 1/4 of th epages i have. hahaha. an dyeaa i kno itll b much better. gettin ready 2 set it up now. =D and yeaa i been growin with CFL's. and gettin great results tho. 3 1/2 ounces dry off my 1st WW plant.. then a lil over 3 on the 2nd one.. then 2 on the super skunk.. 2 on the blue venom. =) im hap[py with the results. im thinkin ill get 1 1/4 off the floja. but im hopin this 400 watt will increase my yields. =)


 I got a white widow commin here soon...any good? From nirvana. Man thats alot of weight from cfls, were you moving them constantly? How many watts? Im pullin around the same per plant with my 400...but i tend to do more plants and less veg time. How long you veggin?

ANYONE GOT PICTURES OF NIRVANAS WHITE WIDOW?


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I got a white widow commin here soon...any good? From nirvana. Man thats alot of weight from cfls, were you moving them constantly? How many watts? Im pullin around the same per plant with my 400...but i tend to do more plants and less veg time. How long you veggin?
> 
> ANYONE GOT PICTURES OF NIRVANAS WHITE WIDOW?


yeaa that shit was really really good man. deff 1 of my favs. smelled like fruioty pebbles. hahaha. and ehh.. the 1st 405 weeks of flowering i was movin them every few days. but then the height didnt change 2 much.. my avatar pic is the WW that gave me 3 1/2 ounces. i had a bunch of CFL's about 300-350 watts give or take.. and i vegged for only 3 weeks!! from seed. that thing jsut grew really fast. i like 2 veg for 4 weeks now.

check out this link.. its on page 69.. which was my harvest page.. but u can go through the whole journals to check everything else out. adn towards the end is the link for the 2nd WW journal i did. tell mne wat u think.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html


----------



## april (Nov 18, 2010)

well its my first indoor grow so not bad if i say so myself


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Nov 18, 2010)

...TGA, Dairy Queen, 8 weeks in...under 1000 HPS w/ CO2


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 18, 2010)

Some White Russians in a cold season


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 19, 2010)

april said:


> well its my first indoor grow so not bad if i say so myself
> 
> View attachment 1276779View attachment 1276780


that's nice!


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 19, 2010)

jimmyt said:


> some white russians in a cold season


very nice and yummy!


----------



## indoorman421 (Nov 19, 2010)

This is my autoflowering Taiga. It is a hybrid of Power Plant by Dutch Passion Seed Bank

These pics are on day 63 (from Sprout) 

I've been Growing her under a 400w hps lamp 20/4

trichs are cloudy i figure another week to a week and a half before harvest..


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 19, 2010)

april said:


> well its my first indoor grow so not bad if i say so myself
> 
> View attachment 1276779View attachment 1276780


yeaa deff nice.. especially for ur 1st grow. =D keep up the good work!!



SocialFauxPas said:


> View attachment 1277021View attachment 1277020View attachment 1277019View attachment 1277018View attachment 1277017View attachment 1277016...TGA, Dairy Queen, 8 weeks in...under 1000 HPS w/ CO2


niiiice. very nice sized buds. =) it'll be a nice harvest



JimmyT said:


> Some White Russians in a cold season


lookin good lookin good. loving the colors on them man



indoorman421 said:


> View attachment 1277671View attachment 1277672View attachment 1277673View attachment 1277675View attachment 1277677
> 
> This is my autoflowering Taiga. It is a hybrid of Power Plant by Dutch Passion Seed Bank
> 
> ...


love the color on these too!! =) the hairs are such a light color. looks like its gonna be BOMBBBBB!


----------



## runninupinya (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm still about 3 weeks out from chop, but here is a small nug I clipped about an hour ago. What you guys think?


----------



## bk310773 (Nov 20, 2010)

joyus frostinessView attachment 1279588


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice and Frosty!! Holy Crap, you dip it in sugar?!?


----------



## bk310773 (Nov 20, 2010)

nope... just happened to be a sweet lowryder #2 and a great pineapple


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

the sourkush is the frostiest...... photo's curtacy of poplars.....


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 20, 2010)

NICE THREAD ,SUB'D HERES SOME OF MY BUDS,CHEESE AND BLUE CHEESE


CHEESE




































BLUE CHEESE

























ENJOY!


----------



## mrdrywall (Nov 21, 2010)

super skunk, camera really sucks these were some of 4 girls i just pulled and were damn near white over the whole plant.cant get the camera to show it


----------



## mrdrywall (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 1280855View attachment 1280856View attachment 1280858more ss gonna give em another day or 2


----------



## ink the world (Nov 21, 2010)

Hashplant Haze 3.5 weeks from chop






Violator Kush 3.5 weeks from chop


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 22, 2010)

runninupinya said:


> I'm still about 3 weeks out from chop, but here is a small nug I clipped about an hour ago. What you guys think?


nice. lookin good so far man. keep it up



bk310773 said:


> joyus frostinessView attachment 1279588View attachment 1279587View attachment 1279586





theexpress said:


> the sourkush is the frostiest...... photo's curtacy of poplars.....


wow. that shit is pretty frposty!! wish my sour kush sprouted. =(



ABM2010 said:


> View attachment 1280180View attachment 1280182View attachment 1280184View attachment 1280185View attachment 1280187
> View attachment 1280188View attachment 1280189View attachment 1280190
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. yea this is 1 of my fav. threads i made. those things are rediculously frosty man!!!



mrdrywall said:


> super skunk, camera really sucks these were some of 4 girls i just pulled and were damn near white over the whole plant.cant get the camera to show it


yeaaa i LOVED my super skunk.. deff my fav. strain ive grown.



ink the world said:


> Hashplant Haze 3.5 weeks from chop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


niiice. i got a blue hash plant i am germing now.. hope it grows as nice as urs did man.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

TGA Jilly Bean 55 days


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is some of my super lemon haze


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

im likin the super lemon love2smoke lookin good,is it from seed
greenhouse by any chance? ive just started a few super lemon haze seeds from greenhouse
repped u


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Nov 22, 2010)

whats up ABM2010,yeah man, seedling is from greenhouse. she's a heavy eater! so feed her heavy!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

Love2Smoke85 said:


> Here is some of my super lemon haze









Very nice L2S85!


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

will do if it doesnt hermie,hope it turns out like yur shit,lookin good 
how many seeds did u get?
did any hermie or any bad phenos?


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

TGA Jack-the-Ripper seed #1 55 days


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Nov 22, 2010)

ABM2010 said:


> will do if it doesnt hermie,hope it turns out like yur shit,lookin good
> how many seeds did u get?
> did any hermie or any bad phenos?


 

Thanks bro! growing xcan get so addicting lol I actually only ordered one seed from attuide seed bank. Turned out to be a great pheno. She looks more skunky which is what I wanted. I heard this pheno is the more of a body high, well will what she is like soon


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> TGA Jack-the-Ripper seed #1 55 days


 
That looks like killer smoke! good job man!


----------



## Unnk (Nov 22, 2010)

View attachment 1284147

jtr soylent green day 56 flower


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 22, 2010)

Love2Smoke85 said:


> That looks like killer smoke! good job man!


Thank you sir


----------



## caseycase (Nov 23, 2010)

my first plant


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 23, 2010)

Not bad at all!


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 24, 2010)

caseycase said:


> my first plant
> 
> View attachment 1284834


yea man.. very nice for ur 1st grow. looks a hgell of alot better than my 1st grow! hahaha. thats a nice fat cola


----------



## fedpap (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Hayduke (Nov 24, 2010)

Beautiful photography dude!


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 24, 2010)

DNA Sour Kush (Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel). 3rd pic is DJ Short's True Blueberry.

The SK smells so damn weird and gets me so damn high. TB is the sweetest bud I've ever smelled


----------



## fedpap (Nov 25, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Beautiful photography dude!


Thanks Hayduke !


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 25, 2010)

DNA has a SK? hmmm never knew...is it chitown's breed?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2010)

SimplyBaked said:


> DNA has a SK? hmmm never knew...is it chitown's breed?


I don't know. I guess if chitown works at DNA then sure. For some reason I remember a chitown character crying about how it doesn't exist or some BS

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-sour-kush/prod_1745.html


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 25, 2010)

Blackberry Day 32 of bloom, i think??? too much hash today.....


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 25, 2010)

Very good looking buds!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 25, 2010)

Small but sweet..... (Blueberry)

View attachment 1288965View attachment 1288966


----------



## robbyindy (Nov 25, 2010)

Strawberry Cough at about 44 days!! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 25, 2010)

hell yeah robby,rep for that shit bro
lookin good


----------



## robbyindy (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks! Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## solarguy (Nov 25, 2010)

how do i post a huge picture like that?


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 25, 2010)

robbyindy said:


> Strawberry Cough at about 44 days!! Can't wait to try it!
> View attachment 1289073


Looking fantastic! What's it smelling like and does it stretch a lot?!!


----------



## NoobgrowerLbc (Nov 25, 2010)

Afgan kush, in full sun with no flash!! Dosent get any more frosty than this


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 25, 2010)

TGA Jack-the-Ripper seed #2 day 55...


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> TGA Jack-the-Ripper seed #2 day 55...


damn mannn. u alwys got sum nice ass pics to post up hea. =D im thinkin my chronic is gonna be VERY frosty!! adn i found a few poly-ploid buds on the plant. the main cola has it too.. soo that buds gonne be MASSIVE!!!! its already over crowded with leaves.. ** correction.. i have "tri-ploid" buds.. not polyploid buds** i think tri-ploid is 3 bud sites at each node onstead of 2.. adn poly-ploid is 4 instead of 2...? regardless.. lol. theres 3 instead of 2. as u can see in sum pics of the chronic.. i tried to take close up pics of it. well im off 1 maybe get a new cellphone.. lokin at the my touch 4th Gen from T-Mobile.. my gf's gonna buy it 4 me. =)


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> damn mannn. u alwys got sum nice ass pics to post up hea. =D im thinkin my chronic is gonna be VERY frosty!! adn i found a few poly-ploid buds on the plant. the main cola has it too.. soo that buds gonne be MASSIVE!!!! its already over crowded with leaves.. ** correction.. i have "tri-ploid" buds.. not polyploid buds** i think tri-ploid is 3 bud sites at each node onstead of 2.. adn poly-ploid is 4 instead of 2...? regardless.. lol. theres 3 instead of 2. as u can see in sum pics of the chronic.. i tried to take close up pics of it. well im off 1 maybe get a new cellphone.. lokin at the my touch 4th Gen from T-Mobile.. my gf's gonna buy it 4 me. =)


My Jilly Bean #1 did the poly thing on the main cola following a FIM job...crowded with leaves! Thanks for the comments...and it sounds like she is a keeper!...The GF that is!


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> My Jilly Bean #1 did the poly thing on the main cola following a FIM job...crowded with leaves! Thanks for the comments...and it sounds like she is a keeper!...The GF that is!


yeaaa i had my white widow do it on 2 side branches.. i 4get the exact weight.. but that bud weighed ALOT!! =) and yeaaaa mann. shes deff a keeper. =D


----------



## robbyindy (Nov 26, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Looking fantastic! What's it smelling like and does it stretch a lot?!!


Thanks! It only doubled up on size once in bloom. This strain really needs a good amount of time in veg. Low odor until about 30 days. Smells just like a strawberry crem soda. Delicious!


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Nov 26, 2010)

Heres an update, getting close........


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Going to have to post some of my favorite Frosty's~ Yummmmmm


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 26, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Going to have to post some of my favorite Frosty's~ Yummmmmm


+rep! What strain?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

There was a LA CON a SLH a Blue Widow and a Church, also a LA Woman


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the +rep. Strokes my ego lol.


JimmyT said:


> +rep! What strain?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like to thank everyone for the +rep on my frosty's~


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 26, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Thanks for the +rep. Strokes my ego lol.


What kind of night temps were you getting?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 26, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for the +rep on my frosty's~


Church!!!!!! You are Rockin It Dude!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

They where like 10-15 degree's lower, so I would say 60 degrees


JimmyT said:


> What kind of night temps were you getting?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 26, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Church!!!!!! You are Rockin It Dude!!!


 Thank you very much. Loved watching her grow.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 27, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> They where like 10-15 degree's lower, so I would say 60 degrees


I kinda figured. Either way, great looking plants!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey thanks. Was very cool watching them do there thing.


----------



## Huh?? (Nov 27, 2010)

This is from an old Grape Krush grow,I still have this pheno and getting her ready for another run!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

DAMMMM thats nice.


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 27, 2010)

Huh?? said:


> This is from an old Grape Krush grow,I still have this pheno and getting her ready for another run!


I should've gotten this strain while it was still available! Very nice shot


----------



## GeeTee (Nov 27, 2010)

wow theres sum frosty ass buds here .
heres sum slh and strawberry blues at 4wks flower


----------



## Huh?? (Nov 27, 2010)

I wanted a variety my last run.I got this Jillybean cut from a friend,he told me it wasn't too potent(also told me that he was having DWC issues with it).Well long story short,I decided not to save the strain and didn't take any cuttings before flowering.Man,was that a big mistake.I took a cutting from her during week 5 of flower and she is currently revegging.
Plant stretched like crazy but still had very dense buds.
(I know,I know there is a cat hair on it...shit is annoying)


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Truly some frosted up buds. Have you tried the strain before? Smoke report ?


GeeTee said:


> wow theres sum frosty ass buds here .
> heres sum slh and strawberry blues at 4wks flower


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

HUH? ~ How do you like those Smart Pots? I love them. I take my SLH and set them in a 3 or 5 gallon smart pot, roll half of the fabric down and then 2 weeks into 12/12 I will unroll the half and fill in the top with fresh soil. Keeping the tallness out.


----------



## GeeTee (Nov 27, 2010)

hey GG13 this is my 3rd run wit the Slh and its fuckin awesome man i jus love the smell and is killer and am gonna keep runnin her for a while. the SB is my 1st run so havent smoked it yet but she looks to b a winner very fruity smellin, frosty as fuck and still got like 3-4 wks to go


----------



## Rumple (Nov 27, 2010)

I got a few for ya:


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

Rumple that is some STICKY ( lol ) stuff. Looks like one of those bug eatin plants on LIFE.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 27, 2010)

GeeTee said:


> hey GG13 this is my 3rd run wit the Slh and its fuckin awesome man i jus love the smell and is killer and am gonna keep runnin her for a while. the SB is my 1st run so havent smoked it yet but she looks to b a winner very fruity smellin, frosty as fuck and still got like 3-4 wks to go


I have a serious love for slh as well. Come see ~~~> 
https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/319807-super-lemon-haze-irie-stuff.html


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 27, 2010)

Rumple said:


> I got a few for ya:


Hey weren't you Rumpleforeskin at one point? What happened to all your reps and posts? You've been around here a while I'm pretty sure


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice shots Rumple and Huh??!!...


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 28, 2010)

tasty..im rollin with super silver haze


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Nov 28, 2010)

pardon the Ray Charles trim job on this one, but here's a cross I made a few years ago of Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Fields cut X '98 Kali Mist.


----------



## 3eyes (Nov 28, 2010)

Sogouda G13 pheno approx 4 weeks into a 10 week cycle


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 28, 2010)

REV Maynerd~ Did you roll that bud in sugar before taking the picture !!!


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 28, 2010)

ReverendMaynard said:


> pardon the Ray Charles trim job on this one, but here's a cross I made a few years ago of Kyle Kushmans Strawberry Fields cut X '98 Kali Mist.


Now that's Frosty!!!!



3eyes said:


> View attachment 1293002 Sogouda G13 pheno approx 4 weeks into a 10 week cycle


 Beautiful...look hungry!


----------



## i bleed resin (Nov 28, 2010)

This is from a recent harvest of an autoflowering NYC Diesel x Great White Shark.


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Nov 28, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> REV Maynerd~ Did you roll that bud in sugar before taking the picture !!!


haha, negative but I tore it up and got wrecked after I took it lol.


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Nov 28, 2010)

here is some lowryder 2 a few days before the chop.


----------



## HigherSolutions406 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is a shot of my purple urkle, almost done


----------



## Cloud9Industries (Nov 28, 2010)

HigherSolutions406 said:


> Here is a shot of my purple urkle, almost done


OMG That looks like white fur!


Heres mahh Lowlife AK47 Day 47, Almost doneeee as well.


----------



## cguzek44 (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice pics everyone. Here's my god bud at 45 days, zoom in of a frosty calyx with usb microscope. Cannot wait until this girl finishes.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Nov 28, 2010)

WOOT thats a geat close up.


----------



## cguzek44 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks, funny thing is, the close up was taken with a usb microscope, brand name Red Ant, for $20 including shipping on eBay. I can't wait to see how many more trichomes are going to form in the next two weeks. I'll try and post more pics then.


----------



## toomuchdiesel (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks tasty, at a closer look on the second photo you can see male staminate (bananas) developing. Might be from a light leak and may be something else but you should fix it ASAP or your crop will be "con semilla" or with seeds. 


stoneyluv said:


> Small but sweet..... (Blueberry)
> 
> View attachment 1288965View attachment 1288966


----------



## joseph112284 (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a nirvana white widow 4 weeks 3days flowering (frosty)


----------



## toomuchdiesel (Nov 29, 2010)

My first grow of Razz Matazz.

Day 37 of Flower:
View attachment 1294772View attachment 1294773View attachment 1294774View attachment 1294775View attachment 1294776

Trimmed up and ready to hang:
View attachment 1294777View attachment 1294778View attachment 1294779View attachment 1294780View attachment 1294781View attachment 1294782View attachment 1294783View attachment 1294784

The purple is almost black now that they've dried. The aroma smells like Fruit Loops x Skunk and the taste mirrors the smell. It's effects last a good 2 hours which is a long time for me.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 29, 2010)

joseph112284 said:


> Here is a nirvana white widow 4 weeks 3days flowering (frosty)


niiice. your gonna love that white widow man.. =) i have grown it a couple times.. if u want the links lemme know. io got over 3 ounces dry off each one. and if u click on the 1st page on this thread.. u can see pics of my nirvana white widow and see wat u have 2 expect. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 29, 2010)

toomuchdiesel said:


> My first grow of Razz Matazz.
> 
> Day 37 of Flower:
> View attachment 1294772View attachment 1294773View attachment 1294774View attachment 1294775View attachment 1294776
> ...


ughhh. im jealous! lol. i want sum purple nugs like that!!!! =( lol. looks great tho man. keep it up!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Nov 29, 2010)

toomuchdiesel said:


> My first grow of Razz Matazz.
> 
> Day 37 of Flower:
> View attachment 1294772View attachment 1294773View attachment 1294774View attachment 1294775View attachment 1294776
> ...


damn homie that looks like a delicious strain!


----------



## spaceinvaders (Nov 29, 2010)

rep up toomuchdiesel shit looks bomb!

... big buddha cheese from 1st grow ...


----------



## stabone (Nov 29, 2010)

bubba kush day 40 with the flash on


----------



## ABM2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

stabone nice goin on the kush mate
just started some violator kush frm seeds,got a journal if u wanna take a look
rep to u
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/383873-barneys-farm-violator-kush-greenhouse.html


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Nov 29, 2010)

Juicy Fruit X Lemon Skunk, keepin six for a nub of Sensi Star hash.


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 1, 2010)

stabone said:


> View attachment 1295415bubba kush day 40 with the flash on


very nice man. ughh i wanna grow sum bubba kush sooo bad. everytime sum1 postes pics im amazed! 



ReverendMaynard said:


> Juicy Fruit X Lemon Skunk, keepin six for a nub of Sensi Star hash.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. thgat shit looks BOMBBBBBBB!! love the color of the green.. almsot a bluish greenish color.


----------



## Vices (Dec 1, 2010)

Holy fuck man, some of these plants are insane.
I can't even touch that, I haven't even seen bud half as frosty as some of the pics on here.. amazing; gives me something to work towards!


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 1, 2010)

Vices said:


> Holy fuck man, some of these plants are insane.
> I can't even touch that, I haven't even seen bud half as frosty as some of the pics on here.. amazing; gives me something to work towards!


yeaaa i know. sum of these are crazyyyyy!! but its just cool to see how frosty sum plants can get.. and see what strains are always frosty.. like Deep Chunk for example.. every Deep Chunk strain or cross i see is frosty as shit!!


----------



## Masonan (Dec 1, 2010)

Here is my $100 OG grown under CFL's. pretty frosty!


Peace

if you wanna check out my grow, follow the link in my sig!
thanks


----------



## jackfrostking (Dec 1, 2010)

i dont no u tell me what u think 6 days from the kill blue dream


----------



## jackfrostking (Dec 1, 2010)

the frosty nugs i could take pics of without movin anything. words arent enough


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 1, 2010)

ReverendMaynard said:


> Juicy Fruit X Lemon Skunk, keepin six for a nub of Sensi Star hash.


That's a nice structured, frosty nug right there. Looks like a nice pheno. How's the smell/flavor?


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 2, 2010)

jackfrostking said:


> i dont no u tell me what u think 6 days from the kill blue dream


lookin good man. yeaa deff give it another week. wait for the hairs to recede a lil bit. hard to tell with the orange color from the light. but from wat i can see looks bombbbbbb!!! =D


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 2, 2010)

not the frostyest ive grown but heres some froty pics of some purps!


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 2, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> not the frostyest ive grown but heres some froty pics of some purps!


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. wow.. that looks GREAT man!!!really nice purple color! cant wait to grow sum!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 2, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. wow.. that looks GREAT man!!!really nice purple color! cant wait to grow sum!


That's what I said when I saw these...Mmmmmm


----------



## EvolAlex (Dec 2, 2010)

just curious to how most of you go abot taking such good bud shots that show the frostiness. Are you guys using just regular point and click digi cameras or do you guys have som top notch shit? if just a point and shoot what settings do you use?


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Dec 2, 2010)

Super Lemon Haze!!!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 2, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> just curious to how most of you go abot taking such good bud shots that show the frostiness. Are you guys using just regular point and click digi cameras or do you guys have som top notch shit? if just a point and shoot what settings do you use?


I have a 8 year old 3.2mp Fuji...Macro with optical zoom and then digi zoom...turn off you HPS and either use white lights or shoot in the dark with the flash if you can focus (green light in background provides almost enough for camera to "see")



Love2Smoke85 said:


> Super Lemon Haze!!!


That is fucking beautiful!!!!


----------



## docsativa (Dec 2, 2010)

Chopped yesterday


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 2, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> not the frostyest ive grown but heres some froty pics of some purps!


Very nice nugs!! Where'd you get the genes from? BCBD or THSeeds?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 2, 2010)

docsativa said:


> View attachment 1301581View attachment 1301584View attachment 1301583View attachment 1301582View attachment 1301591 Chopped yesterday


 nice lookin buds!


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 3, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> just curious to how most of you go abot taking such good bud shots that show the frostiness. Are you guys using just regular point and click digi cameras or do you guys have som top notch shit? if just a point and shoot what settings do you use?


yeaa i got an old camera too. its only 5 megapixels.. i usuallt jsut set it on macro (the icon with the lil flower).. and then hold the button to take the picture gently.. till it focuses and the lil green square pops up.. then push the buitton all the way down.. hope that helps. =/



Love2Smoke85 said:


> Super Lemon Haze!!!


looks bombbbb



docsativa said:


> View attachment 1301581View attachment 1301584View attachment 1301583View attachment 1301582View attachment 1301591 Chopped yesterday



wow. very nice very nice. =D i got a sharksbreath that just sprouted.. this is the 2nd SB i saw that has purple in it.. im hopin mine does too


----------



## Love2Smoke85 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks CH!


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Dec 3, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> That's a nice structured, frosty nug right there. Looks like a nice pheno. How's the smell/flavor?


Pretty exciting meds there, don't know the grower but got it through a friend. Smell was face punch skunk, taste was total lemon meringue pie.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 4, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> just curious to how most of you go abot taking such good bud shots that show the frostiness. Are you guys using just regular point and click digi cameras or do you guys have som top notch shit? if just a point and shoot what settings do you use?


i have a realy nice camera...bit beofre that i used a digital sony with like 6 mp..if ur camera has a macro setting "lil flower" use the for close ups!  and thanks for the comments guys i'll post some pics of my bubba when i harvest them in a couple weeks!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 4, 2010)

docsativa said:


> View attachment 1301581View attachment 1301584View attachment 1301583View attachment 1301582View attachment 1301591 Chopped yesterday


is this from DNA?!?


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 5, 2010)

2 Blue Widows that I LST'd. They are 35 days into flower. Wondering when I should cut nutes. Im guessing another week or 2. Anyone feel like guessing finished weight, lol. The other plants in the pics are 1 easy ryder( super lame ass strain imo) and 3 Jock horror's. Getting pretty dam frosty for 35 days in.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 5, 2010)

Hellbillie said:


> 2 Blue Widows that I LST'd. They are 35 days into flower. Wondering when I should cut nutes. Im guessing another week or 2. Anyone feel like guessing finished weight, lol. The other plants in the pics are 1 easy ryder( super lame ass strain imo) and 3 Jock horror's. Getting pretty dam frosty for 35 days in.


Lookin good bro! blue widow = blue berry x white widow? +rep.


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes sir, Blueberry White Widow tastiness. Thanks for looking and the rep!



aeviaanah said:


> Lookin good bro! blue widow = blue berry x white widow? +rep.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 5, 2010)

Hellbillie said:


> Yes sir, Blueberry White Widow tastiness. Thanks for looking and the rep!


 your welcome!


----------



## stickybob (Dec 5, 2010)

2 more weeks at least before cutting them nutes


----------



## headsack (Dec 5, 2010)

This outdoor sour apple kush looks like it competes with lots of peoples indoors.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 5, 2010)

Hellbillie said:


> 2 Blue Widows that I LST'd. They are 35 days into flower. Wondering when I should cut nutes. Im guessing another week or 2. Anyone feel like guessing finished weight, lol. The other plants in the pics are 1 easy ryder( super lame ass strain imo) and 3 Jock horror's. Getting pretty dam frosty for 35 days in.


Very Nice!


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 6, 2010)

headsack said:


> View attachment 1307447View attachment 1307448View attachment 1307449This outdoor sour apple kush looks like it competes with lots of peoples indoors.


Looks as good as my Sogouda G13 pheno i'll try and get some pics on here as soon as


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hellbillie said:


> 2 Blue Widows that I LST'd. They are 35 days into flower. Wondering when I should cut nutes. Im guessing another week or 2. Anyone feel like guessing finished weight, lol. The other plants in the pics are 1 easy ryder( super lame ass strain imo) and 3 Jock horror's. Getting pretty dam frosty for 35 days in.


yeaa man VERY VERY VERY frosty LOVE the pic! i grew sumn too... well it was Blue Venom.. same genetics.. just a diff breeder. but it was super frosty jsut like urs. if you let it go for 9-10 weeks it might turn purple.. mine did. i wish i waited a lil longer tho.



aeviaanah said:


> Lookin good bro! blue widow = blue berry x white widow? +rep.


yeaaa theres 3 diff breeders that i know of.. all teh same genetics tho... Blue Venom is G13 labs i think.. and then Blue Widow... idk the comp. and then White Berry.. i think that is made by sensi seeds.... or sumthin like that... it was a very good strain IMO tho. =)


----------



## stlmatt (Dec 6, 2010)

View attachment 1308315

Just thought I would throw up a pic of my Barneys Farms LSD, Pic at week 5 of flowering. 

Stlmatt


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 6, 2010)

stlmatt said:


> View attachment 1308315
> 
> Just thought I would throw up a pic of my Barneys Farms LSD, Pic at week 5 of flowering.
> 
> Stlmatt


That is nice and frosty. I've heard a lot of good things about LSD. Is this your first time growing it and, if not, how is it in terms of smell, taste, and high??!!


----------



## stlmatt (Dec 6, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> That is nice and frosty. I've heard a lot of good things about LSD. Is this your first time growing it and, if not, how is it in terms of smell, taste, and high??!!


This is my First time growing indoors, The LSD is just now in its 5th week of flower, wont be ready untill x-mas. I will post smoke report in my grow journal as soon as its dried and cured 

Thanks: stlmatt


----------



## caseycase (Dec 6, 2010)

not to far along but thought they looked pretty good, top69 auto about 47 days from seed


----------



## Tstat (Dec 6, 2010)

@stlmatt... I notice the rust colored spots on the LSD leaves. I just chopped mine, and they all had that rust colored spotting. Any idea what it is, or why it gets that way? I couldn't figure it out, or correct it...


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 6, 2010)

day 37 AK47xSkunk in flood and drain.


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 6, 2010)

pollinated DR


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 6, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> View attachment 1309228 pollinated DR


 DR= ?? what did you pollinate her with? Looks great! +rep


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 6, 2010)

stlmatt said:


> This is my First time growing indoors, The LSD is just now in its 5th week of flower, wont be ready untill x-mas. I will post smoke report in my grow journal as soon as its dried and cured
> 
> Thanks: stlmatt


Cool! We'll lookout for it


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 6, 2010)

female Diesel Ryder, polinated my male DR.
thanks for the props, more pictures in the Art of Auto thread


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 6, 2010)

might as well show off a few more, enjoy


----------



## DocSwoop (Dec 6, 2010)

Goddamn I love bud porn! This thread is kick-ass!


----------



## FrequentFryer420 (Dec 7, 2010)

purple kush north bay


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 7, 2010)

DocSwoop said:


> Goddamn I love bud porn! This thread is kick-ass!


yeaa this thread is awesome!! wen i mnade it i dodnt think it would get as popular as it did.. but thanks to all you guys.. it did. =D



FrequentFryer420 said:


> View attachment 1310223purple kush north bay


wow.. very very shiny lookin. lol

** i found a few nice pics of very very very frosty pics... not all of them i have names for.. theyre jsut more or less for looks. =) enjoyyy


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 7, 2010)

ok.. im gonna try to do the names... im gonna go 1st - last.. and any pic that doesnt have a name.. ill just put ??





heres the names i can 

1) Nightmare Kush
2)??
3)??
4)??
5)??
6)??
7)??
Mids - Bagseed
9)Purple AK-47
10)THC
11)THC
12)P Siren
13)Genius x Buddha's Sister
14)Sour Larry
15)AF
16)??
17)Blue Venom (G-13 Labs)
1Amnesia x Nevilles Haze


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 7, 2010)

^how bout some credits for the pics.


----------



## headsack (Dec 7, 2010)

some ISS decently frosted


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2010)

This is a cut of mine that I call Purple 10. Very flavorful she a quick finisher at 7.5 wks. It's a tga strain and took several generations to show her true colors, she almost didnt make the cut the first couple of runs with it lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 8, 2010)

mutant bubba kush at 9 weeks flowering!


----------



## kingme (Dec 8, 2010)

mmmm! white widow and chrystal


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 8, 2010)

View attachment 1313526 Blackberry


----------



## daisydobey (Dec 8, 2010)

kush cross with unknown View attachment 1313569View attachment 1313570View attachment 1313571View attachment 1313572View attachment 1313573View attachment 1313574View attachment 1313575View attachment 1313576View attachment 1313577View attachment 1313578View attachment 1313579View attachment 1313580View attachment 1313581View attachment 1313582View attachment 1313583View attachment 1313584View attachment 1313585View attachment 1313586View attachment 1313587View attachment 1313588View attachment 1313589View attachment 1313590


----------



## headsack (Dec 10, 2010)

Fresh bluewreck could have been trimmed better but it's sticky for sure.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 10, 2010)

yum nice headsack +rep


----------



## kingme (Dec 10, 2010)

yea baby!!!


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 10, 2010)

very cool kingme +rep


----------



## kingme (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks man, thats alot of work. i think back on how much each one took to get to that point, im proud though.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 10, 2010)

headsack said:


> View attachment 1317666View attachment 1317667
> 
> Fresh bluewreck could have been trimmed better but it's sticky for sure.


Oh come on now, there are plenty of essential oils in those untrimmed frosty leaves


----------



## kudaross (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## headsack (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks SoA Asi there will be more strains on the way with better pics.


----------



## headsack (Dec 11, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Oh come on now, there are plenty of essential oils in those untrimmed frosty leaves



Very true Jimmy that's why I left em thanks for noticing


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Dec 11, 2010)

View attachment 1318681View attachment 1318680these pics are Apollo 11 x Aurora indica clone.View attachment 1318679View attachment 1318678these 2 pics are hindu skunk saposively


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 11, 2010)

here my new auto LaMusa a few days till pull shes a looker xD


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## chb444220 (Dec 11, 2010)

wow guys!! keep the great pics coming!! this thread seems to be more popular now than it was when i 1st made it! hahaha. im gonna throw up sum pics of my Full Moon (from Nirvana).. its not "that" frosty.. but its gonna be a big yielder.. i hope. lol. and i have a chronic too thats startin to put on sum frost now.. but i just wanna show off my plants as well. lol. and as it gets frostier i will put up sum more pics. =) the full moons a sativa.. soooo idk how frosty it will get.. but it smells AMAZINGGGGGGG!! really really sweety.. almost like blueberry's.. and strawberries..? lol. deff the best smellin plant ive ever grown so far.... but for the chronic... honestly.. i dont like the smell... at all it kinda smells gross.. lol. not a sweet smell t all.. adn not like weed.. almost a musty smell.. idk. i dont like it. lol. but oo well. hopefully it will smoke good. =D ill have pics up 2morrow. tryna figre all this otha car shit out.. got pulled ova drivin an unregistered uninsured car with no title and a bad sticker....... lol. but kinda lucked out. thye just towed it.. gotta pay 128 and a 50 towin fee.. and all i got was a slap on the rist... ill get a fine in about 2 months for a couple hundred bucks. =p


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 11, 2010)

Fatty R Buckle said:


>


Froty for sure! What strain is it?! And what light are you using to accentuate the resin?


----------



## TheCovinator (Dec 11, 2010)

View attachment 1319506white russian


----------



## Supgee3 (Dec 11, 2010)

TheCovinator said:


> View attachment 1319506white russian


lol what the fuck looks moldy


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

albino bud.. thats a first.. thats the future of mary jane i bet


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Dec 11, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Froty for sure! What strain is it?! And what light are you using to accentuate the resin?


JTR at 4weeks in.. As far as the lighting.. The lights just started coming on and i snapped a couple pics with the iphone.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 12, 2010)

wooooowww!!!!


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 12, 2010)

TheCovinator said:


> View attachment 1319506white russian


Is that for real? If that isn't mold, I need to get me some of them white russian seeds.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 12, 2010)

the albino trait is super rare.. i bet it just happened to a small part of the plant.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 12, 2010)

Fatty R Buckle said:


> JTR at 4weeks in.. As far as the lighting.. The lights just started coming on and i snapped a couple pics with the iphone.


I thought so...I have 3 phenos including this one, which had been my standout favorite and looked to finish first, but the other two may finish first and now look spectacular as well...I'm at 11 weeks though...8 week haze my ass!

I have taken samples and...VERY STRONG!!!!


----------



## headsack (Dec 12, 2010)

This is some diesel sample I got from a buddy. A nice eighth bud with a little frost.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Dec 12, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> I thought so...I have 3 phenos including this one, which had been my standout favorite and looked to finish first, but the other two may finish first and now look spectacular as well...I'm at 11 weeks though...8 week haze my ass!
> 
> I have taken samples and...VERY STRONG!!!!




I've got some barneys farm vanilla kush and its pretty strong. But the ripper is no joke..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is some SDG or as i like to say (Sweet Deep Grapefruit) only day 50 flower got another 3 weeks or so....


----------



## adizz (Dec 13, 2010)

querkle just chopped at day 50. First grow too! pretty frosty


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Widows comping along...

43 days into flowering


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 13, 2010)

wow!! very nice guys.. very impressive!! im gona post my pics up 2morrow.. adn yeaa that albino bud was pretty cool lookin.. i gotta find this otha thread.. i subbed to a thread with sum1 who grew out an albino plant.. it was crazy lookin. like u said only parts of the plants were albino. but the budws look crazyyy


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Dec 13, 2010)

some outdoor Nirvana Master Kush, sativa pheno.


----------



## RxGrowR (Dec 13, 2010)

My first grow


----------



## headsack (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice chunky blue dream nuggets


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 13, 2010)

wow i think this page just may be the nicest looking page on the entire thread great work all of you!!!! rep to all posters on page 119!!!!!!


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Dec 13, 2010)

right back at ya stoney 

Here's a shot of my pre-98 Kali Mist.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 13, 2010)

my mouth is watering!!!!


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 13, 2010)

that blueWidow owns wicked plant +rep


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 14, 2010)

ReverendMaynard said:


> right back at ya stoney
> 
> Here's a shot of my pre-98 Kali Mist.


Dude thats a really nice pic for a point and shoot. +rep


----------



## blastyblast (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## streets (Dec 14, 2010)

super purple widow!!!! super skunk x white widow x purple

cut her down a few days ago... hella good smoke! got about 6 oz off 2 plants


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 14, 2010)

bloody nice super purple haze +rep


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Dec 14, 2010)

HOLY FUCK!
that purple plant is great.


----------



## ABM2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

purples lookin ill

rep


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 15, 2010)

+rep dude. Thats exactly what I would expect a Super Purple Widow to look like


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 15, 2010)

streets said:


> super purple widow!!!! super skunk x white widow x purple
> 
> cut her down a few days ago... hella good smoke! got about 6 oz off 2 plants


yeaa man. very very nice. u could start ur own lil seed business man with plants that come out like!!


----------



## streets (Dec 15, 2010)

THANKS EVERYONE! rep was appreciated and ill try and give some back in return!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2010)

Very nice first grow adizz!


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 15, 2010)

cool shot man +rep


----------



## john pickle (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## headsack (Dec 15, 2010)

Freshly cured strawberry cough


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 15, 2010)

Rep for the LST work, looks almost sugar coated!!!!


----------



## john pickle (Dec 15, 2010)

Left is random bagseed. Rightis lemon kush.


----------



## Greather420 (Dec 15, 2010)

Strains, left to right....Purple OG, Blue Dream 7Wks into flowering, Blue Dream at harvest, Chem D at 7wks, and Chem D at harvest!


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment 1327975

Had to harvest some early due to being broke from holiday 
shopping, here's some week 6 sour D in front, BlueBerry in back.


----------



## Cannabis Enthusiast (Dec 16, 2010)

*best thread ever created*


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 16, 2010)

Pics 1 & 2 Bubblicious
Pics 3 & 4 Blue Dream


----------



## ReverendMaynard (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue Cheese. Tastier than it looks!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 16, 2010)

some bubba kush pics from my harvest on tuesday!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> some bubba kush pics from my harvest on tuesday!


 Beautiful, harvesting at the end of the window...I Like it! this is what i do to my bubba, she gets rock hard, purple and the flavor is much better than if harvested at the beginning of the window. does she have a strong earthy aroma both when smelled and smoked? +rep


----------



## headsack (Dec 16, 2010)

This is a batch of toothache that turned out well.


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 16, 2010)

I dunno about those, almost looks like mold.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> some bubba kush pics from my harvest on tuesday!


I must say, I recently harvested several strains and the Bubba Kush was one of my definite keepers! It's a great tasty indica


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 17, 2010)

View attachment 1329860View attachment 1329861View attachment 1329862View attachment 1329863View attachment 1329864View attachment 1329865View attachment 1329866View attachment 1329867View attachment 1329868View attachment 1329869View attachment 1329870View attachment 1329871View attachment 1329872View attachment 1329873View attachment 1329874View attachment 1329875View attachment 1329876View attachment 1329877


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 17, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Beautiful, harvesting at the end of the window...I Like it! this is what i do to my bubba, she gets rock hard, purple and the flavor is much better than if harvested at the beginning of the window. does she have a strong earthy aroma both when smelled and smoked? +rep


yeaa those were sum beautiful pics. very nice color. im hopin my full moon plant turn purple.. i have a sharksbreath that been veggin for a few weeks. alotta sharksbreath pics ive seen have purple in them. =) i wanna try sum bubba kush.. needa get sum seeds asap


----------



## headsack (Dec 17, 2010)

disposition84 said:


> I dunno about those, almost looks like mold.



Definitely not mold my man, if you actually look you can see that what you think looks like mold are actually very nicely developed trichomes. You can see the most clearly in the fourth picture, but to each his own I guess. You should throw up some unmoldy bud pics from your grows to show me whats up.


----------



## headsack (Dec 17, 2010)

I would also just like to say that even tho everyone including myself dig on all the on the plant shots that so many people post up on this thread cuz they look so dank aren't the best pics to judge frostiness from. I have noticed in my experience that when taking pictures of bud they always look more resinous before being chopped trimmed dried and cured. That is why I always only take pics of dried and cured bud. Shit can go wrong from the time its chopped to a good cure and all those beautiful looking buds that are still on the plant that people post may not look quite so nice or even could look like shit once they're actually dried and ready to be smoked depending on the dry and cure job of the grower. I just don't think nugs can be fairly judged while still on the plant cuz if I couldn't do a smoke test between your buds and mine cuz yours are still soaking wet I would say mine are better hands down cuz nobody could even get medicated on your product in that state and at least my shit is smokable. Either way I'll have more dried and cured and triched out pics on the way soon. Got some extremely nice batches very close to finished.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm not too worried about exactly when the pictures were taken, but I certainly do enjoy seeing everybody post their best bud shots!! It's like daily bud porn as far as I'm concerned


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 17, 2010)

headsack said:


> I would also just like to say that even tho everyone including myself dig on all the on the plant shots that so many people post up on this thread cuz they look so dank aren't the best pics to judge frostiness from. I have noticed in my experience that when taking pictures of bud they always look more resinous before being chopped trimmed dried and cured. That is why I always only take pics of dried and cured bud. Shit can go wrong from the time its chopped to a good cure and all those beautiful looking buds that are still on the plant that people post may not look quite so nice or even could look like shit once they're actually dried and ready to be smoked depending on the dry and cure job of the grower. I just don't think nugs can be fairly judged while still on the plant cuz if I couldn't do a smoke test between your buds and mine cuz yours are still soaking wet I would say mine are better hands down cuz nobody could even get medicated on your product in that state and at least my shit is smokable. Either way I'll have more dried and cured and triched out pics on the way soon. Got some extremely nice batches very close to finished.


 good point...lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 17, 2010)

[Bastard Haze {SSH X BS}] x [Bastard Bubba {BK X BS}]


----------



## goodeye2113 (Dec 18, 2010)

bagseed 52 days into flowering. its now 60 days into flowering but this is the most current pic i have


----------



## fourtw0 (Dec 18, 2010)

Heres a couple shots about 4-5 weeks in now...


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 18, 2010)

View attachment 1332587
Sogouda G13 pheno picture is a little ropey but i can assure you this shit is covered in crystal


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 18, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Beautiful, harvesting at the end of the window...I Like it! this is what i do to my bubba, she gets rock hard, purple and the flavor is much better than if harvested at the beginning of the window. does she have a strong earthy aroma both when smelled and smoked? +rep


yesir! very strong kushie/earthy taste with an undertone of sweetness!


----------



## phyzix (Dec 18, 2010)

Week 4:


----------



## GeeTee (Dec 19, 2010)

slh and sb wk7


----------



## biggun (Dec 19, 2010)

View attachment 1334009View attachment 1334010


----------



## sike89 (Dec 19, 2010)

My current grow
a Kush of some sort 21 days into flower


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 19, 2010)

phyzix said:


> Week 4:


Very nice!



GeeTee said:


> slh and sb wk7


----------



## caspa503 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2010)

sweet sassy frassy


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 19, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1335334View attachment 1335333 sweet sassy frassy


Great pic! Mouth is watering....what is that strain?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2010)

hazorazo said:


> Great pic! Mouth is watering....what is that strain?


Blackberry Kush


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 19, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Blackberry Kush


Is that from a seed distributor or breeder, or a local pheno?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2010)

hazorazo said:


> Is that from a seed distributor or breeder, or a local pheno?


Local Nor Cal clone not sure of the genetics. I have seen other Blackberry types but this one is a Real Treat. I'm picking up another 20 clones in the morning along with another oddball called Wild Paulu


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 20, 2010)

sike89 said:


> My current grow
> a Kush of some sort 21 days into flower


Sexy Bitch!


----------



## supaleeb (Dec 20, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Blackberry Kush


I think I just shit myself. I'm drooling over the mere idea of ordering some o' dem seeds.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 20, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Local Nor Cal clone not sure of the genetics. I have seen other Blackberry types but this one is a Real Treat.View attachment 1335345 I'm picking up another 20 clones in the morning along with another oddball called Wild Paulu


Hey Wormdrive, can you confirm the name of the other strain? is it called Wild Paulu or Palau? What's the name of the dispensary where they distribute?


----------



## CFlo92 (Dec 20, 2010)

this is mine, blueberry, harvesting today, shot taken wednesday


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 20, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> Hey Wormdrive, can you confirm the name of the other strain? is it called Wild Paulu or Palau? What's the name of the dispensary where they distribute?


 Wild Palau is the name, sorry for the typo. I get them from a private clone vendor not at a club.


----------



## Vento (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread is awesome 

I have a 14 mpx cam and cant seem to get it to take clear closeups , I use the macro setting ... but still it dont get right in there lol

here's my offering ...until i can get this cam working .... any tips would be welcomed


----------



## CFlo92 (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2010)

Vento said:


> This thread is awesome
> 
> I have a 14 mpx cam and cant seem to get it to take clear closeups , I use the macro setting ... but still it dont get right in there lol
> 
> here's my offering ...until i can get this cam working .... any tips would be welcomed


get futher away, and dont do a depth shot. get a side on shot where the lens has one focus point.


----------



## wanabe (Dec 20, 2010)

headsack said:


> I would also just like to say that even tho everyone including myself dig on all the on the plant shots that so many people post up on this thread cuz they look so dank aren't the best pics to judge frostiness from. I have noticed in my experience that when taking pictures of bud they always look more resinous before being chopped trimmed dried and cured. That is why I always only take pics of dried and cured bud. Shit can go wrong from the time its chopped to a good cure and all those beautiful looking buds that are still on the plant that people post may not look quite so nice or even could look like shit once they're actually dried and ready to be smoked depending on the dry and cure job of the grower. I just don't think nugs can be fairly judged while still on the plant cuz if I couldn't do a smoke test between your buds and mine cuz yours are still soaking wet I would say mine are better hands down cuz nobody could even get medicated on your product in that state and at least my shit is smokable. Either way I'll have more dried and cured and triched out pics on the way soon. Got some extremely nice batches very close to finished.


this is so true any plant can look good its all about the dry/cure process


----------



## JoeCa1i (Dec 20, 2010)

Somebody start up a dry nug thread.


----------



## 1gne (Dec 20, 2010)

ok this is why i love RIU. yu dnt find threads like this. I mean really who does this??


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah, I'll definitely be sub'd on this thread for a while. Daily bud porn


----------



## Vento (Dec 21, 2010)

dangledo said:


> get futher away, and dont do a depth shot. get a side on shot where the lens has one focus point.


Thanks for the advice  ... you make it sound easy


----------



## jondamon (Dec 21, 2010)

just thought i would add one to the mix,

This is taken at the end of week4 of 12/12 its a 13week strain lol. 

DNA SOUR CREAM



And my camera is seriously shit lol


Will post a harvest pic in this thread once ready.



J


----------



## blastyblast (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Hayduke (Dec 21, 2010)

I just want to add .02....the live, juicy, dripping with resin bud porn is what it is...and with the exception of a very few, I suspect, we LOVE it!!!!. You can not fake bud covered in sugar...though some scraggly, leafy, not too resinous buds can sure look better with a serious trim and dry...should a dry nug photo be included...sure...if you got one...but most of these shots are during the grow...anyone can go pull out some sic pics from their archive...but who gives a f' about the one time you grew some dank!

And IMO...a good cure does more for smell and taste than looks...and we aint got no smell-o-vision...juicy dripping nugs are the next best thing.


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 21, 2010)

blastyblast said:


> View attachment 1337889View attachment 1337890View attachment 1337891View attachment 1337892View attachment 1337893View attachment 1337894View attachment 1337898


Ahhh, White Russian, my first baby!! Never a shortage of sticky with this strain



Hayduke said:


> I just want to add .02....the live, juicy, dripping with resin bud porn is what it is...and with the exception of a very few, I suspect, we LOVE it!!!!. You can not fake bud covered in sugar...though some scraggly, leafy, not too resinous buds can sure look better with a serious trim and dry...should a dry nug photo be included...sure...if you got one...but most of these shots are during the grow...anyone can go pull out some sic pics from their archive...but who gives a f' about the one time you grew some dank!
> 
> And IMO...a good cure does more for smell and taste than looks...and we aint got no smell-o-vision...juicy dripping nugs are the next best thing.


Agreed. 3 weeks of 12/12 or a two-month cure, I don't care. I want bud porn


----------



## ABM2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

CHEESE HARVEST DAY















BLUE CHEESE 5 WEEKS











BLUE CHEESE 7 WEEKS


----------



## rolledupjoe (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's one of my girls!


----------



## rolledupjoe (Dec 21, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1335345


Blackberry Kush have the frostiest buds I ever see!!! Nice job!


----------



## 1gne (Dec 21, 2010)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro WR under cfl looking good my wo/man
i know off subject how many watts/bulbs and what you yield ??


----------



## blastyblast (Dec 21, 2010)

1gne said:


> bro WR under cfl looking good my wo/man
> i know off subject how many watts/bulbs and what you yield ??


I just harvested the night before last. still waiting for them to dry and cut off the stems. just over 3 oz wet for one of the plants. I am guessing about 1.5 oz of dry buds. but it is sticky icky and already smells so good. some of the smaller nugs I have already put in jars. 
I ran 6 plants under 743 watts of cfl. wishing now that I had ponied up for at least a 400w HPS. but what can you do after the fact. nuthin. maybe for the next grow. I still have 6 WR fem seeds left. next time they are all going in 5 gal pots and I am going to use subcools supersoil recipe. maybe let em veg a little longer. i dunno. after spending too much time here i want to do a multiple topped and fimmed organic mutiple HID light grow all under a scrog while feeding it nuthin but WHEATIES!!! so many opinions about how to grow. sometimes I think all the input makes it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## bobbypyn (Dec 21, 2010)

the leaf edges rolled up with trichs a la white widow. wasn't expecting that! pleasant surprise... now, if I can just get this batch to turn purple... we shall see.


----------



## helacus (Dec 22, 2010)

here we go


----------



## 1gne (Dec 22, 2010)

> I just harvested the night before last. still waiting for them to dry and cut off the stems. just over 3 oz wet for one of the plants. I am guessing about 1.5 oz of dry buds. but it is sticky icky and already smells so good. some of the smaller nugs I have already put in jars.
> I ran 6 plants under 743 watts of cfl. wishing now that I had ponied up for at least a 400w HPS. but what can you do after the fact. nuthin. maybe for the next grow. I still have 6 WR fem seeds left. next time they are all going in 5 gal pots and I am going to use subcools supersoil recipe. maybe let em veg a little longer. i dunno. after spending too much time here i want to do a multiple topped and fimmed organic mutiple HID light grow all under a scrog while feeding it nuthin but WHEATIES!!! so many opinions about how to grow. sometimes I think all the input makes it more complicated than it needs to be


aw ok man. i feel yu on the 400 HID. I was stuck on cfl or the 400. But i figured the cfl cost a hell of alot more and wit less "power". So i jumped the line n grabed the 400 hps. Glad i did cause now i can run this 400 cmh and hps(got em both for $50). But man when yu do upgrade yu got one hell of a veg room lol. 
Subs "super soil" is great dont over do or it will burn (take head).


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2010)

*cesse pool-*37 days flower


----------



## Unnk (Dec 22, 2010)

View attachment 1340351 Jack the ripper shitty cam i know


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 23, 2010)

genuity said:


> *cesse pool-*37 days flower


Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! +Rep for suree. fuckin beautiful man


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks chb,she is really pushing out the frost,already cloudy,yield is ok,but the stone is strong....


----------



## The Ruined (Dec 23, 2010)

My 2nd grow bubblelicious.


----------



## rolledupjoe (Dec 23, 2010)

The Ruined said:


> My 2nd grow bubblelicious.


Very Nice!


----------



## The Ruined (Dec 23, 2010)

I just trimmed that sample. I'm harvesting on Christmas. What a present to wake up to!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 23, 2010)

Enjoy! I'll be sampling this Querkle, even tho it will only be 7 wks.- just a taste for Xmas!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 23, 2010)

Barrelhse said:


> Enjoy! I'll be sampling this Querkle, even tho it will only be 7 wks.- just a taste for Xmas!


sweet looking bud.... i'm sure alot of growers are taking a sample of a new strain for christmas.... i know i am!!! anyway here's some xmas rep for ya!!!


----------



## bobbypyn (Dec 23, 2010)

too funny.... we're all clippin a little early christmas frostiness. some of my lower stuff is more mature than my tops.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## phyzix (Dec 23, 2010)

Keep them coming


----------



## hirez0 (Dec 23, 2010)

Blue haze, original blueberry x original haze, on day 29 of 12/12 and day 87 since it cracked.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 23, 2010)

Grape God day 17 flower


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mmmmm grape god sounds bomb!! wat is it? grape ape and God Bud? and blue haze sounds pretty good too. alotta ppl around here would go crazy for that stuff!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Dec 24, 2010)

1st pic is hindu skunk.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Dec 24, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmm grape god sounds bomb!! wat is it? grape ape and God Bud? and blue haze sounds pretty good too. alotta ppl around here would go crazy for that stuff!


Its God Bud x Grapefruit


----------



## DunLarkin (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## headsack (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish u guys could smell this MK Ultra it is so crisp and clean smelling like no other weed I've had. I really don't even know how to describe it other than that. It's a very distinct smell that once you smell once you will always recognize because you have never smelled anything that is the same as this. Fresh, Potent, Crisp, Clean MKs


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2010)

headsack said:


> View attachment 1347842View attachment 1347843View attachment 1347845View attachment 1347846View attachment 1347847View attachment 1347848
> 
> I wish u guys could smell this MK Ultra it is so crisp and clean smelling like no other weed I've had. I really don't even know how to describe it other than that. It's a very distinct smell that once you smell once you will always recognize because you have never smelled anything that is the same as this. Fresh, Potent, Crisp, Clean MKs


Looks nice...did you grow this?


----------



## headsack (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you sir and since I live in a non-medical state I will have to pass on the second question for now, but I will be moving to a medical state in about two months so I can and will share more with all the good people of RUI then. More strains to come in the next few days. Just finishing curing.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2010)

headsack said:


> I live in a non-medical state


 Well at least we know you did not get it at the local clinic...


----------



## Chaos161 (Dec 27, 2010)

these are cinderlla c-99 wk 5 out of 9


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Dec 27, 2010)

afghan to the kush baby


----------



## limer814 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am just a beginner , no competition to the others


----------



## limer814 (Dec 27, 2010)

my purple one is a seed given to me , was said to be purple power,, but it smells pretty fruity to me ,, mango like, the other is a cheese which i cross bred with a male krippie plant , and that is the result


----------



## limer814 (Dec 27, 2010)

purple power , and a supposed cheese which i crossed with a male krippieView attachment 1348249View attachment 1348255View attachment 1348256nothing compared to others posted


----------



## limer814 (Dec 27, 2010)

im such a novice compared to the othersView attachment 1348312View attachment 1348313View attachment 1348314View attachment 1348315


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 27, 2010)

limer814 said:


> im such a novice compared to the others


I wouldn't worry too much about who the novice is or who's better than who. This thread is not about a competition but about bud porn


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 27, 2010)

limer814 said:


> im such a novice compared to the othersView attachment 1348312View attachment 1348313View attachment 1348314View attachment 1348315


 Nice colors on that one!


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2010)

JTR pheno #2 harvest day 86


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are a few from last harvest, cured and ready to smoke....i know not as impressive when dried and cured. 






Group shot






Group shot 2






This looks like whiteberry x redwood kush






Deep purple






Deep purple






Master kush or wb rk?






Whiteberry x redwood kush?






I think these are whiteberry x redwood kush too...

enjoy!


----------



## jondamon (Dec 28, 2010)

New post for me.

Week 6 of 12/12 DNA Sour Cream

CLose up and nug shot


J


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> i know not as impressive when dried and cured.


On the contrary, it's much more impressive when they're ready to be enjoyed imo



jondamon said:


> New post for me.
> 
> Week 6 of 12/12 DNA Sour Cream
> 
> ...


How's that Sour Cream smelling so far? I've got a freebie I'm interested in testing out. Will it be worth my time?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 29, 2010)

JimmyT said:


> On the contrary, it's much more impressive when they're ready to be enjoyed imo


Yes i agree, growing a beautiful nug and snapping a picture is just one part...preserving the nug throughout the cure is another.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Dec 29, 2010)

Send me some of that!


----------



## raiderdan (Dec 29, 2010)

Grand daddy purp. Not my best but latest work. I know i can't use a camera for shit


----------



## Schmarmpit (Dec 29, 2010)

This is a Querkle by Subcool in week 8 of flowering. His stuff is always frosty to the max. Even the fan leaves get covered.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 29, 2010)

Schmarmpit said:


> This is a Querkle by Subcool in week 8 of flowering. His stuff is always frosty to the max. Even the fan leaves get covered.


very nice!

JTR pheno #1 harvest 87 days


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 29, 2010)

Durban poison just before the chop


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 29, 2010)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 1351840 Durban poison just before the chop


 
wooww looks real heavy


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Dec 29, 2010)

Schmarmpit said:


> This is a Querkle by Subcool in week 8 of flowering. His stuff is always frosty to the max. Even the fan leaves get covered.


 
Tga is one of the best for the price but now cali connection and riot and a few others are trying to take over a good thing


----------



## TableTop (Dec 30, 2010)

Diesel by seedism at 8 and 1/2 weeks


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 30, 2010)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 1351840 Durban poison just before the chop


Very Nice!


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes i agree, growing a beautiful nug and snapping a picture is just one part...preserving the nug throughout the cure is another.


yeaaa i agree too. if its all dried and cured.. and still looks that good/frosty.. props to you man



raiderdan said:


> Grand daddy purp. Not my best but latest work. I know i can't use a camera for shit


if thats not ur greatest work.. id love to see your greatest work then! hahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 30, 2010)

Schmarmpit said:


> This is a Querkle by Subcool in week 8 of flowering. His stuff is always frosty to the max. Even the fan leaves get covered.


wow./ very nice man.. i recently got this app for my ipod touch called Strains Pro.. its pretty cool actually and only 2.99 for nay1 who has an ipod.. its a nice app. adn they have alotta TGA SubCool strains on their.. and i was lookin at them adn readin reviews adn lookin at pics.. i really wanna try sum of their strains.. they look amazing



Hayduke said:


> very nice!
> 
> JTR pheno #1 harvest 87 days


again.. a great pic of a beautiful plant from TGA.. deff needa try sum



[email protected] T33 said:


> Tga is one of the best for the price but now cali connection and riot and a few others are trying to take over a good thing


the prices are good too? ive always liek Nirvana... their plants have always been GREAT for me.. adn the prices are the cheapest ive seen so far... but i do wanna try TGA



TableTop said:


> Diesel by seedism at 8 and 1/2 weeks


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. lookin good man


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 30, 2010)

3eyes said:


> View attachment 1351840 Durban poison just before the chop


WOWWWWWWWWWWW!! very very very fuckin nice man.. you grew that indoors!? how was that. ive heard its a bitch to grow indoors.. ive wnated to try Urban Poison from Nirvana.. supposed ot be easy to grow indoors.. regardless. +Rep man


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 30, 2010)

omg i wanted to reply after the first 10-15 pages but i had to change pants first...this is the most beautiful mecca of amazingness of all time. going in favs. have looked at damn near every pic and wasn't one time disappointed. thank you for the thread and THANK YOU FOR THE PICS!!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 30, 2010)

heres my Full Moon from nirvana at 8 weeks.. pretty frosty for a sativa right?? im postin about 50+ pics on my journal right now.. soo if u wanna see more pics just click n my link. =) enjoyyyyyyy


*Full Moon (8 Weeks Flowering)

*View attachment 1352985


I Love that last pic. =) im gonna send Nirvana some of my pics.. and see if they will use any. that would be cool. =D​


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dick Moser said:


> omg i wanted to reply after the first 10-15 pages but i had to change pants first...this is the most beautiful mecca of amazingness of all time. going in favs. have looked at damn near every pic and wasn't one time disappointed. thank you for the thread and THANK YOU FOR THE PICS!!!!!!


lol. thanks man. yeaa i say this alll the time.. but i cant bvelieve how popular this thread has become. =) especially withing the last 2 months its gotten REALLY REALLY popular. =) it wouldnt be possible without all you guys and all your pics tho. soo thanks to every1 for all the pics.. and heyyy.. if u like the thread.. u kno u can always give me sum rep...... hahahaha =p jk. well u can if u want. lol. i wouldnt mind. i need sum more rep anyways.. soooo ANYONE WHO LIKES THIS THREAD SHOULD GIVE ME SUM REP.. lol. =) figured it was worth a try. hahaha


----------



## 3eyes (Dec 30, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWW!! very very very fuckin nice man.. you grew that indoors!? how was that. ive heard its a bitch to grow indoors.. ive wanted to try Urban Poison from Nirvana.. supposed ot be easy to grow indoors.. regardless. +Rep man


This is about the 4th time i've grown her out indoors she's G13 labs Durban poison, she doubles in height when switched to 12/12 got to supercrop for yield most i've hit is 4o bone dry off 1 plant about 3 feet tall but i'd say more is possible very easy plant to grow seeds no longer available unfortunately so i just take clones before flower, buds are solid and smell hashy which changes to aniseed after curing the high is very strong, uplifting, giggly and functional very good daytime smoke.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 30, 2010)

View attachment 1354127View attachment 1354125View attachment 1354124View attachment 1354122View attachment 1354121


----------



## highinbreck (Dec 30, 2010)

purple urkle, medo cut, colorado medicinal


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 31, 2010)

3eyes said:


> This is about the 4th time i've grown her out indoors she's G13 labs Durban poison, she doubles in height when switched to 12/12 got to supercrop for yield most i've hit is 4o bone dry off 1 plant about 3 feet tall but i'd say more is possible very easy plant to grow seeds no longer available unfortunately so i just take clones before flower, buds are solid and smell hashy which changes to aniseed after curing the high is very strong, uplifting, giggly and functional very good daytime smoke.


wow really? hmmm. im gonna have to give it a try.. durban poison is one of those strains ive ALWAYS wanted to try/grow.. but didnt think it would grow right indoors.. thought it would get too tall and stuff.. but now that ive seen that it can be done.. i gotta try it



NLXSK1 said:


> View attachment 1354127View attachment 1354125View attachment 1354124View attachment 1354122View attachment 1354121


vedy nice vedy nice. =) nice and bulky buds



highinbreck said:


> purple urkle, medo cut, colorado medicinalView attachment 1354321View attachment 1354322View attachment 1354323


beautiful pics man... fuckin beautiful!! Love the 2nd one.. adn the 3rd 1 looks cool too


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 31, 2010)

Chem Sour Diesel







CSD






CSD


----------



## Dick Moser (Dec 31, 2010)

rawr. god i would take any one of these gals on a date they wont come back from.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 31, 2010)

Shaman 







Shaman






Sour Diesel IBL


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 31, 2010)

nice pics man. very nice closeups!


----------



## JimmyT (Dec 31, 2010)

highinbreck said:


> purple urkle, medo cut, colorado medicinalView attachment 1354323


That's a nice pic


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 31, 2010)

highinbreck said:


> purple urkle, medo cut, colorado medicinalView attachment 1354321View attachment 1354322View attachment 1354323


This is beautiful!






And these are so nice that they need to be on this page also!



Shrubs First said:


> Chem Sour Diesel
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shrubs First said:


> Shaman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Colorado boys are no joke!


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn, damn, damn!!! I knew this dude out of Paonia, CO back in the 80's, used to sell by the bud, not by grams! It was great, he would shrink wrap one bud with a price tag inside, so cool! Really good herb, called it paonia bud for obvious reasons.


----------



## phyzix (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Hayduke (Jan 1, 2011)

phyzix said:


>


I see you got your camera back! Nice clear shot! She looks very happy!


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 1, 2011)

Someone accidentally gave me rep for HighinBreck's Purple Urkle and or Shrubs First's montage of up close XXX porn shots that I copied in a reply...please make sure that these Colorado ganja masters get their due!


----------



## highinbreck (Jan 1, 2011)

A couple more colorado med frosties. (Vancouver Island cut) island sweet skunk. Just finished initial dry, now for the cure.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## GeeTee (Jan 1, 2011)

update SLH day 65, gonna chop chop in 5-7 days


----------



## headsack (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice skywalker og. smells of such fire og. some fuckin ripe shit.


----------



## rifk (Jan 3, 2011)

This is an Early Widow, just 32 days into flowering:


----------



## shadowmansm (Jan 3, 2011)

This is my Blue Mystic from Nirvana, this is from my previous grow, much more frosty this time around. I will be updating my grow journals in a little bit, my latest grow will be added, last week of flower!   

View attachment 1361191View attachment 1361190View attachment 1361189View attachment 1361187View attachment 1361186View attachment 1361185View attachment 1361184View attachment 1361183View attachment 1361188View attachment 1361181View attachment 1361192


----------



## streets (Jan 3, 2011)

first 2 pics are big bang
3rd pic is church
4th purple trainwreck

4-5 weeks flowering


----------



## coldkilla (Jan 3, 2011)

That is my White Widow, The first pic is top at 6 1/2weeks and 2nd pic is the body of when it was 5weeks flowering.


----------



## rolledupjoe (Jan 4, 2011)

headsack said:


> View attachment 1360581View attachment 1360582View attachment 1360584View attachment 1360588View attachment 1360593View attachment 1360598View attachment 1360599
> Very nice skywalker og. smells of such fire og. some fuckin ripe shit.


Fuckin hell, that looks great!


----------



## wyndorf (Jan 4, 2011)

View attachment 1363831View attachment 1363833 random clones... definitely sativa...


----------



## Barrelhse (Jan 4, 2011)

This is a side bud near the top. Looks good, but the plant isn't quite ripe yet.


----------



## zoso914 (Jan 5, 2011)

Barrelhse said:


> This is a side bud near the top. Looks good, but the plant isn't quite ripe yet.


Same here only days away 10% amber 60% to go bro.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## luddite (Jan 5, 2011)

week 7 of a skunk #1 feminized


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 5, 2011)

Hows everyone doin? Check out the DP synthetic-hydro and the organic soil grow!






Deep purple






That beautiful bright green one in the center is White widow 






SiC MBS






Deep purple hydro






Deep purple hydro






Group






Group






Trainwreck x earlyskunk






white berry x redwood kush






whiteberry x redwood kush


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 6, 2011)

damnnn.. that *Trainwreck x earlyskunk looks frosty as shit!! wow... im jealous man. great job!! gonna post sum pics of my full moon thats almsot done.. and a couple pics of the chronic... and my sensi start is getting pretty frosty at 4 weeks. check out my sig. if u wanna see my journal and more pics... my last page has about 75-100 pics up of my plants. =) i get a lil pic-happy
*


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've never grown Trainwreck but, from a lot of pictures I've seen, they do seem to have a special resin-producing quality


----------



## chijavi (Jan 6, 2011)

Heres my bubba!


----------



## glooberry (Jan 6, 2011)

TrainWreck is the prettiest plant i have ever grown. No joke tho, just in veg its a great grower. Just stuck mine into flower so i dont know what to expect in terms of buds but as of right now, i really recomend it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damnnn.. that *Trainwreck x earlyskunk looks frosty as shit!! wow... im jealous man. great job!! gonna post sum pics of my full moon thats almsot done.. and a couple pics of the chronic... and my sensi start is getting pretty frosty at 4 weeks. check out my sig. if u wanna see my journal and more pics... my last page has about 75-100 pics up of my plants. =) i get a lil pic-happy
> *


 Thanks buddy, this is only week 3 too!! this organic lineup (earth juice) is proving itself rather quickly. i will take some night shots tonight if i get around to it.


JimmyT said:


> I've never grown Trainwreck but, from a lot of pictures I've seen, they do seem to have a special resin-producing quality


 Yea it is very heavy in trichomb production. last grow it looked similar to this but didnt prove to be one of my favored strains (judging on type of high and flavor) it was also a small plant that was put to flower from clone, a last minute decision. maybe a full sized plant will swoop to the top, her stank is dominating the house right now!


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 7, 2011)

Grape god>>


----------



## Lipples (Jan 7, 2011)

Well I don't know that I can compete with all of you guys, but I am friggin shocked at how this bagseed in a party cup is turning out! Under a 150W HPS along with 6 other plants.
It started going purple on my a week or two ago...bad ACE!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful JTR!!


Here is the night shots i promised...

trainwreck x earlyskunk=
































deep purple=






whiteberry x redwood kush


----------



## Greather420 (Jan 7, 2011)

New crop of Purple Kush 4 1/2 wks into flower!


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jan 8, 2011)

Hindu Kush x Master Kush from last grow


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Beautiful JTR!!
> 
> 
> Here is the night shots i promised...
> ...


dude... im fuckin speechless... idek wat 2 say....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 8, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> dude... im fuckin speechless... idek wat 2 say....


 oh quit! just say thanks for the images. lol jk. ill have more shots as calyxs start to swell.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 9, 2011)

check out this pic!!!!



alpine-seeds sweet chronic (st3xchronic3g) testgrow &dc


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jan 9, 2011)

the 1st pic is Blue Dream the 2nd pic is GDP covered in honey oil and GDP kief lol and the 3rd pic is the most potent shit i ever grew Grape Punch by BOG


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jan 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> check out this pic!!!!
> View attachment 1371933
> 
> 
> alpine-seeds sweet chronic (st3xchronic3g) testgrow &dc


god damn..that looks like its ganna be some fruity ass tasting chhhrrrooonic


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> check out this pic!!!!
> View attachment 1371933


My jaw just dropped, holy shit. That yours? Jesus.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 9, 2011)

some purple stuff


----------



## stonedloner (Jan 9, 2011)

W.Widow 7wks.....3more to go.
S.loner...


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 9, 2011)

.....................


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> check out this pic!!!!
> View attachment 1371933
> 
> 
> alpine-seeds sweet chronic (st3xchronic3g) testgrow &dc


Awesome


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> .....................


 Damn brotha! +rep. You dont need snow storm to do this! Use that up and never buy it again.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2011)

stonedloner said:


> W.Widow 7wks.....3more to go.
> S.loner...


 looks great!! is this nirvanas ww?

+rep!


----------



## stabone (Jan 10, 2011)

kali mist day 30


----------



## RobTheViking420 (Jan 10, 2011)

AK-47 couple weeks left.


----------



## stonedloner (Jan 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> looks great!! is this nirvanas ww?
> 
> +rep!


 ...not too sure. It came as clone from a string of friends......I've been cloning the same genetics for about 2yrs now.(from this strain)
S.loner


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 11, 2011)

stonedloner said:


> ...not too sure. It came as clone from a string of friends......I've been cloning the same genetics for about 2yrs now.(from this strain)
> S.loner


 Right on, i got a WW goin from nirvana. She is pretty light green which tells me she is a nitrogen hog....or it is locked out for some odd reason. It may just be her color tho.


----------



## streets (Jan 11, 2011)

YUMMMY!!!! 47 days into flowering


----------



## DunLarkin (Jan 12, 2011)

Afghan Kush x White Widow


----------



## phyzix (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## sfsurfer (Jan 12, 2011)

Heres a few pics of my last harvest. I grew 5 cheese and 1 purple dragon, definitely two of my favorite strains to smoke. The pics are of just the cheese

     View attachment 1378110 View attachment 1378114 View attachment 1378112 View attachment 1378115


----------



## JimmyT (Jan 12, 2011)

RobTheViking420 said:


> View attachment 1374326View attachment 1374324 AK-47 couple weeks left.


Did you give them a trim before you took the pics? If so, good call


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 13, 2011)

phyzix said:


>


 Always impressive phyzix...strain? looks like a purple kush


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, i got a WW goin from nirvana. She is pretty light green which tells me she is a nitrogen hog....or it is locked out for some odd reason. It may just be her color tho.


yeaa i grew Nirvanas WW a couple times and LOVED it.. it smells like fruity pebbles/fruit loops.. if u look at the first page on this thread i have pics of my White Widow.. that was the 1st page. =) u can check it out if ya want


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 15, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa i grew Nirvanas WW a couple times and LOVED it.. it smells like fruity pebbles/fruit loops.. if u look at the first page on this thread i have pics of my White Widow.. that was the 1st page. =) u can check it out if ya want


 yea ive checked those pics out...good stuff man!


----------



## Alphakronik (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)

Alphakronik said:


>



that stuff reminds me of Deep Chunk... which is sumthin i NEED to try!


----------



## Hayduke (Jan 16, 2011)

Sexy spam...


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 16, 2011)

some more free marijuana

sour kush: about 4 ounces of it (outdoor)

 

og kush: 16 grams (indoor)


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 16, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> some more free marijuana
> 
> sour kush: about 4 ounces of it (outdoor)
> 
> ...


very nice looking buds!!!!

to get them full size you must use photobucket or a site like that to direct copy the link into RIU. Then it looks likes this....


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 16, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> very nice looking buds!!!!
> 
> to get them full size you must use photobucket or a site like that to direct copy the link into RIU. Then it looks likes this....


 aight thnx, so photo bucket doesnt automatically resize them like rollitup does. mine always end up in 800x600
when they are like 5000x????


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 16, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> some more free marijuana
> 
> sour kush: about 4 ounces of it (outdoor)
> 
> ...


wen u uplaod the picture.. drag the mouse over the pic.. u should see a lil pencil in the top left corner.. click on that.. and then change the size oc the pic to large. lemme kno if that works...


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 16, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> aight thnx, so photo bucket doesnt automatically resize them like rollitup does. mine always end up in 800x600
> when they are like 5000x????


yep, I didn't do anything to it. I uploaded and saved it to photobucket the clicked on direct link (it automatically copies it no need for right click) then when I'm replying in RIU i click on this button




and paste.... thats it.


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wen u uplaod the picture.. drag the mouse over the pic.. u should see a lil pencil in the top left corner.. click on that.. and then change the size oc the pic to large. lemme kno if that works...


 yeaa tht worked. thnx man


----------



## DunLarkin (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## JQuick (Jan 16, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> LOOK AT THA BUG! how did no one else see that. page 3


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 16, 2011)

Earth juice lineup


----------



## 925Grow'N (Jan 16, 2011)

Casey Jones indoor under a 400w HPS Hortilux eye bulb in Sun Systems 2 hood, Sun Systems harvest Pro ballast. Happy Frog soil, Botnicare line (no sweets) with Advanced Nutrients Carboload and Humboldt Nutrients Myco Madness. 3 Gallon pots, and a lot of LOVE!

Trichome pictures from day 48 of flower
 

Same as above on day 50 of flower, 4 Casey Jones, 34" tall, one of them is turning purple!
View attachment 1386308View attachment 1386313View attachment 1386317View attachment 1386318

Grand Daddy Purple
View attachment 1386472View attachment 1386473

Couldn't have gone this far without everyone's tips and knowledge on RIU, thanks guys! Couldn't of been happier for my first time! 

Can I give +rep to everyone?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

*Week 5.5 multistrain including super silver haze, bubba kush, pure kush x mbs, deep purple, white widow, trainwreck x earlyskunk, 2- bagseeds, and whiteberry x redwood kush....all fed earth juice lineup- under 3 400 watt lights.

the deep purple is in the dwc, (the big beast) she is not organic.

*


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> *Week 5.5 multistrain including super silver haze, bubba kush, pure kush x mbs, deep purple, white widow, trainwreck x earlyskunk, 2- bagseeds, and whiteberry x redwood kush....all fed earth juice lineup- under 3 400 watt lights.
> 
> the deep purple is in the dwc, (the big beast) she is not organic.
> 
> *


dude... wat the fuck.... where the hell do you keep all tehse plants!!!!???? lmao. you always post sooo many pics of all these beautiful fuckin plants and all tehse bomb ass strains too.. lol. im not complaining.... at ALL!! but damn... im jealous! lol are they all urs? and do u have like a grow HOUSE?


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 17, 2011)

925Grow'N said:


> Casey Jones indoor under a 400w HPS Hortilux eye bulb in Sun Systems 2 hood, Sun Systems harvest Pro ballast. Happy Frog soil, Botnicare line (no sweets) with Advanced Nutrients Carboload and Humboldt Nutrients Myco Madness. 3 Gallon pots, and a lot of LOVE!
> 
> Trichome pictures from day 48 of flower
> View attachment 1386383View attachment 1386386View attachment 1386391View attachment 1386382View attachment 1386385View attachment 1386390View attachment 1386384View attachment 1386388
> ...


yeaa man. very nicely done.. especially for ur 1st grow!! keep up the great work man.. +Rep to you!


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 17, 2011)

Bro, if this is your first time Great frigging job!!! Looks stoney as hell!!


----------



## 925Grow'N (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Ibezphil2005 and chb444220, +rep for the support! 

I was worried that I would run into a lot of problems but with all the info I've found here on RIU and the help of others like yourselves I haven't ran into too much at all! 
(knock on wood)

I can't wait until the next run, I'll be using a 1000w HPS Hortilux eye with a Advanced Nutrients Melon Head Reflector. I hope to achieve bigger flowers like the ones you guys grow! 

I'll be throwing in Headband 707, Alaskan Thunder Fuck, Chemdawg 3 and Casey Jones again but with Grodan 6" blocks (want to see the difference with block vs. soil). I got another set of Agent Orange, DJ Short Blueberry, Sour Grapes, and Sweet Tooth for the round after. 

Mothers that supply me with my cuttings for next grows, can't wait!


Thanks again everyone, I feel that it will just get better and better as I grow and learn!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> dude... wat the fuck.... where the hell do you keep all tehse plants!!!!???? lmao. you always post sooo many pics of all these beautiful fuckin plants and all tehse bomb ass strains too.. lol. im not complaining.... at ALL!! but damn... im jealous! lol are they all urs? and do u have like a grow HOUSE?


 haha....these are all in my 6 x 8 closet. I have expanded the closet to take up some of my bedroom...i took a tarp and used velcro to attach it to the ceiling. I tend to collect strains either in seed or clone form. The shots that are taken outside are because i thought the white berry x redwood kush turned hermie, it ended up being the trainwreck x earlyskunk. i did not want to put the whiteberry back in the room after being outside.

hey chb, thats not all- i have og kush, afgoo, blackberry, cindy 99, purple diesel, [hollands hope x jack hrrer x shoreline x herijuana] all comin up. i have a small veg room that prepares while the flowering room finishes. somewhat of a perpetual harvest. i also have a ton of genetics preserved in seed form such as grandaddy kush, purple kush, master kush, mendocino purple, jack the ripper, bastard jack, bastard bubba, bastard haze, [hollands hope x strawberry cough x northern lights], pure kush, bubba kush. i also have a ton that have been bred with eachother.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 17, 2011)

925Grow'N said:


> Casey Jones indoor under a 400w HPS Hortilux eye bulb in Sun Systems 2 hood, Sun Systems harvest Pro ballast. Happy Frog soil, Botnicare line (no sweets) with Advanced Nutrients Carboload and Humboldt Nutrients Myco Madness. 3 Gallon pots, and a lot of LOVE!
> 
> 
> Couldn't have gone this far without everyone's tips and knowledge on RIU, thanks guys! Couldn't of been happier for my first time!
> ...


Plants are looking great man! +rep. no you cant give rep to everyone at once! LOL


----------



## djburns1 (Jan 17, 2011)

a 4 week premature bud from a broken Blue Hash plant


----------



## 925Grow'N (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the comment! I drool over your pics, I hope someday to have a setup with uber big flowers like yours! I can't believe how many strains you have! 

AWESOME...

Djburns1, sorry to hear about a broken lady, for 4 weeks that is sweeeet.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 18, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> haha....these are all in my 6 x 8 closet. I have expanded the closet to take up some of my bedroom...i took a tarp and used velcro to attach it to the ceiling. I tend to collect strains either in seed or clone form. The shots that are taken outside are because i thought the white berry x redwood kush turned hermie, it ended up being the trainwreck x earlyskunk. i did not want to put the whiteberry back in the room after being outside.
> 
> hey chb, thats not all- i have og kush, afgoo, blackberry, cindy 99, purple diesel, [hollands hope x jack hrrer x shoreline x herijuana] all comin up. i have a small veg room that prepares while the flowering room finishes. somewhat of a perpetual harvest. i also have a ton of genetics preserved in seed form such as grandaddy kush, purple kush, master kush, mendocino purple, jack the ripper, bastard jack, bastard bubba, bastard haze, [hollands hope x strawberry cough x northern lights], pure kush, bubba kush. i also have a ton that have been bred with eachother.


wow man... i WISH i had seeds like that! hahaha.,. hopefully now that im back to work.. ill have sum money to get sum new seeds/genetics.. cuz as of right now.. i dont really have shit for seeds.. id be happy with an 8th of the amount of seeds u have. lol. least u wont run out for a WHILE!! ur plants all come out amazing too. great job man.. im jealous...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 18, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man... i WISH i had seeds like that! hahaha.,. hopefully now that im back to work.. ill have sum money to get sum new seeds/genetics.. cuz as of right now.. i dont really have shit for seeds.. id be happy with an 8th of the amount of seeds u have. lol. least u wont run out for a WHILE!! ur plants all come out amazing too. great job man.. im jealous...


 thanks man, there is a huge difference from strain to strain! makes it a little more of a challenge. being that i only grow for personal use, i enjoy the variety. I HAVE NEVER PAID A DIME for seeds. All seeds come from breeding, trading and collecting males and females. SEED prices are ridiculous.


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 18, 2011)

KUSHBERRY X SKUNK#1


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man, there is a huge difference from strain to strain! makes it a little more of a challenge. being that i only grow for personal use, i enjoy the variety. I HAVE NEVER PAID A DIME for seeds. All seeds come from breeding, trading and collecting males and females. SEED prices are ridiculous.


thats awesome man!! see... where i live.. theres no1 else i know that grows... =/ sooo i have no1 to trade clones or seeds with. =( and i grow for personel use too.. but i usually will sell my friends at work a bag here and there... but like i said.. i have no1 to trade with. i would LOVE to find sum1 in the area to trade clones/seeds with. and yeaa.. seeds are VERY expensive.. wayyyyyyyy too expensive! i've seen sum rediculous prices


----------



## skolar182 (Jan 19, 2011)

All still premature, but it's what I got goin' right now 
I love bud porn


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 19, 2011)

Utopia haze



MI 5


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 19, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> thats awesome man!! see... where i live.. theres no1 else i know that grows... =/ sooo i have no1 to trade clones or seeds with. =( and i grow for personel use too.. but i usually will sell my friends at work a bag here and there... but like i said.. i have no1 to trade with. i would LOVE to find sum1 in the area to trade clones/seeds with. and yeaa.. seeds are VERY expensive.. wayyyyyyyy too expensive! i've seen sum rediculous prices


 PM some of the guys around here. US Mail is just fine for sending seeds


----------



## midevil2323 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## DunLarkin (Jan 19, 2011)

Dutch Passion Orange Bud


----------



## midevil2323 (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## headsack (Jan 20, 2011)

some super fire juliet


----------



## doniawon (Jan 20, 2011)

dutch passion blueberry.


----------



## Greather420 (Jan 21, 2011)

headsack said:


> View attachment 1392791View attachment 1392794View attachment 1392797View attachment 1392800View attachment 1392801View attachment 1392806
> 
> some super fire juliet


Those look like snow covered mountains!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 21, 2011)

World of Seeds Afghan Kush


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 21, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> World of Seeds Afghan Kush


 Yea man this looks great. What nutrients you usin this time around? I made the switch to earth juice, good to hear from ya! +rep.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 21, 2011)

sic mbs






wb x rk indoor






wb x rk indoor put outdoor around week 5.






wb x rk out






wb x rk out






wb x rk out






deep purple - i am planning on harvesting this 3 times, this is why i have not cleaned up lower areas. 






deep purple






deep purple






deep purple close up- this doesnt look top shelf but IMO it is. 



​


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Jan 21, 2011)

*aeviaanah* bloody nice plants 

if i seen u in real life i would slap u for having wicked plants xD


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 21, 2011)

nice plants aeviaanah, I got some deep purple beans im waiting to pop once some i get some room in my grow area. hows the smell and taste of it? Im looking for a grapey jolly rancher taste not so much a purple pheno but that would be a plus


----------



## 925Grow'N (Jan 21, 2011)

aeviaanah, I love the pics! I aspire to grow like you one day! Frosty!!!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 22, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea man this looks great. What nutrients you usin this time around? I made the switch to earth juice, good to hear from ya! +rep.


The general organics line. Been using it for a while now and I'm quite pleased. Heard good things about earth juice, though I've yet to try it.


Your plants are looking nice too! +rep


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 22, 2011)

Barney's LSD

View attachment 1396200View attachment 1396201View attachment 1396202


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)

`SoA || Asi said:


> *aeviaanah* bloody nice plants
> 
> if i seen u in real life i would slap u for having wicked plants xD


 HAHA thanks brotha!


Dank Budz said:


> nice plants aeviaanah, I got some deep purple beans im waiting to pop once some i get some room in my grow area. hows the smell and taste of it? Im looking for a grapey jolly rancher taste not so much a purple pheno but that would be a plus


 Sounds deep purple is for you. When i was flowering the batch before this, I assumed the wb x rk or tw x es was the best (judging by trichomb count) i have found out that method is whack. deep purple never looked top shelf but after the cure and smoke the ol lady and i boiled it down to being one of the best. 


925Grow'N said:


> aeviaanah, I love the pics! I aspire to grow like you one day! Frosty!!!


 thanks man, get in control of the basics and you will. I still have lots to learn myself. just be sure to change something every grow and use that change to learn from it. 


Jerry Garcia said:


> The general organics line. Been using it for a while now and I'm quite pleased. Heard good things about earth juice, though I've yet to try it.
> 
> 
> Your plants are looking nice too! +rep


 right on thanks. my friend just came by and gave me almost the whole lineup, he gave me the grow, bloom, bio marine, seaweed stuff and the humic acid leonardite stuff. forgot the names lol.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)

Lookin bomb slurpy...whens the harvest?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)

early sample of some bubba harvested yesterday. i quick dried and smoked it up. good stuff 

this is the first strain ive harvested and I have been sure to keep her around...i always kick myself and wish i wouldve tossed out all the other strains and put her in there place. lol..


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2011)

View attachment 1396695View attachment 1396696View attachment 1396697View attachment 1396698View attachment 1396699View attachment 1396700View attachment 1396701View attachment 1396702View attachment 1396703View attachment 1396704View attachment 1396705View attachment 1396706View attachment 1396707View attachment 1396708View attachment 1396709View attachment 1396710View attachment 1396711View attachment 1396712View attachment 1396713View attachment 1396714

highlight the image and take a look in the status bar for the strain name


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is some Cali Connect Tahoe OG that I'm quite excited about



















Slurpy your LSD looks nice...I've been growing it for a while now and it is one of my frostiest strains. Very good stuff.

And aeviaanah, I highly recommend the GO stuff.


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 23, 2011)

THnx Jerry! Those buds you have are covered!! very nice


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Lookin bomb slurpy...whens the harvest?



thanx, i actually just put her into 36 hour darkness so later tonight i'll be cutting! only at 61 days but i didn't want much of a couchlock from her


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 23, 2011)

Slurpy said:


> thanx, i actually just put her into 36 hour darkness so later tonight i'll be cutting! only at 61 days but i didn't want much of a couchlock from her


 Right on good choice. 

Jerry that is quiet impressive my friend!


----------



## 925Grow'N (Jan 24, 2011)

+rep to you Jerry Garcia! Those Tahoe OG's look delicious. Nice color too!

My Casey Jones and GDP at day 57 of flower.

GDP

Casey Jones #3

Casey Jones #2


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 24, 2011)

here is a few scattered photos of my WW's some early some leater in flower everybody's look awesome though.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 24, 2011)

925Grow'N said:


> +rep to you Jerry Garcia! Those Tahoe OG's look delicious. Nice color too!
> 
> My Casey Jones and GDP at day 57 of flower.
> 
> ...


 Nice training method. +rep!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 24, 2011)

Sample bud


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 24, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Sample bud


 Yea bud this is what im talking about....you never seize to impress with your photos! +rep if i can.


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 24, 2011)

View attachment 1400610 aurora indica bud been flowering 2 weeks and 1 day. I know its not that frosty yet, but I'll upload a pic every week up until harvest to make comparisons


----------



## phyzix (Jan 25, 2011)

Same plant from before


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 25, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Same plant from before


 Just beautiful, what strain?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 25, 2011)

Bubba kush


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 25, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Bubba kush


 Man great post....plus rep. Do you know which bubba kush cut this is? Looks similar to mine.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Just beautiful, what strain?


Grapefruit Diesel female x Hijack male


----------



## rollajoint (Jan 25, 2011)

That bubba looks delicous awsome man !


----------



## 925Grow'N (Jan 25, 2011)

...delicious


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man great post....plus rep. Do you know which bubba kush cut this is? Looks similar to mine.


Thanks guys!..Belive it or not thats from GHSC


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 25, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Grapefruit Diesel female x Hijack male


 Right on, this a strain you bred? Id like to get my hands on some of that lol. Trade? 


GNOME GROWN said:


> Thanks guys!..Belive it or not thats from GHSC


 GHSC= ? That bubba is a fast finisher eh?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 25, 2011)

Green hosue seed company...it let her go for 9 weeks!  she was ready at 8 but the extra week just made her full of resin!


----------



## phyzix (Jan 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, this a strain you bred? Id like to get my hands on some of that lol. Trade?


Unfortunately, not mine to trade or sell. All sprouting for my outdoors anyway 

Clones I can do, if only I figure out a way to ship the suckers.


----------



## Zonk (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice buds love to feel the buzz from them.


----------



## use dont abuse (Jan 25, 2011)

not the frostiest but not bad either


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 26, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Green hosue seed company...it let her go for 9 weeks!  she was ready at 8 but the extra week just made her full of resin!


 Good choice.


phyzix said:


> Unfortunately, not mine to trade or sell. All sprouting for my outdoors anyway
> 
> Clones I can do, if only I figure out a way to ship the suckers.


Alright alright....good strain tho bro.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 26, 2011)

wish i had my own strain i created... i wanna breed my sensi star with sum norther lights.... call it northern star. =) one day.. if i ever end up with a male. lol. the last idek how many plants ive grown have been females.


----------



## Icannabis (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's an auto blue mystic I just harvested two days ago. There a little frosty I guess.


----------



## Banditt (Jan 26, 2011)

some purple frost


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 26, 2011)

looks bomb bandit!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 26, 2011)

Any of you guys ever get from Dr. Greenthumb?

sorry random question lol


----------



## kushaw69 (Jan 27, 2011)

My JockHorrorView attachment 1406277


----------



## ghb (Jan 27, 2011)

my super lemon haze started to purple on its own, the coldest it got in my room was 62 which really isn't cold, in the last week i decided to take the radiator out to see what it turned out like. 









this was the result.


















not the frostiest but pretty all the same, it's a lovely smoke, down to the last few joints now


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 27, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wish i had my own strain i created... i wanna breed my sensi star with sum norther lights.... call it northern star. =) one day.. if i ever end up with a male. lol. the last idek how many plants ive grown have been females.


 Make some colloidal silver...basically you just take a jar, some water, a 9v battery, a piece of 99.9% silver (ie coin) 4 alligator clips, and two light gauge wires. hook the alligator clips to both ends of each wire...connect one to + side of battery and the other to - then take your piece of silver and cut it in half (or find two pieces of silver) and suspend both pieces in water (connected to alligator clip) just dont let the alligator clips touch the water, only the silver. this should make the solution colloidal silver. it will cause females to make male parts, you can then breed and bam feminized northern star.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Make some colloidal silver...basically you just take a jar, some water, a 9v battery, a piece of 99.9% silver (ie coin) 4 alligator clips, and two light gauge wires. hook the alligator clips to both ends of each wire...connect one to + side of battery and the other to - then take your piece of silver and cut it in half (or find two pieces of silver) and suspend both pieces in water (connected to alligator clip) just dont let the alligator clips touch the water, only the silver. this should make the solution colloidal silver. it will cause females to make male parts, you can then breed and bam feminized northern star.


wow. thats actually pretty cool.. i migh ttry this. wat do u do exactly with the water? spray it on certain buds?? or water with it? thanks tho. thats pretty cool. yr quite the lil scientist. hahaha im madd high right now tho.. soo im not gonna mess with electricity right now.... lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 27, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow. thats actually pretty cool.. i migh ttry this. wat do u do exactly with the water? spray it on certain buds?? or water with it? thanks tho. thats pretty cool. yr quite the lil scientist. hahaha im madd high right now tho.. soo im not gonna mess with electricity right now.... lol


 Yea you spray the part of the plant you want to turn hermie....its like a hermie spray. Begin spraying before going 12/12 all the way till it starts makin flowers. Ive made colloidal silver but unfortunately have never tried it. Im getting ready to with a few from this batch.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea you spray the part of the plant you want to turn hermie....its like a hermie spray. Begin spraying before going 12/12 all the way till it starts makin flowers. Ive made colloidal silver but unfortunately have never tried it. Im getting ready to with a few from this batch.


That sounds sweet considering I ordered some RP Og Kush. Wouldn't mind trying this on a branch too get Fem. seeds. Can't get clones of OG so making seeds for myself sounds like a penny saver and since the shit is in and out of stock all the time. But here is a frosty outdoor nug since I should stay true to the thread. Wow I need a diff. camera this pic is not frosty like it was.


----------



## headsack (Jan 27, 2011)

This cheese turned out really dank and did the trick for sure.


----------



## Gopedxr (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow after seeing the cheese i think thats what i am going to try this year. Good stuff guys!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 27, 2011)

Nirvana Bubblelicious


----------



## Thraxz13 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are some of Pro215.coms Collective grow!!


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 28, 2011)

ghb said:


> my super lemon haze started to purple on its own, the coldest it got in my room was 62 which really isn't cold, in the last week i decided to take the radiator out to see what it turned out like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is frigging awesome to know!! My slh is at week 3, goiing to try that!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 28, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Nirvana Bubblelicious


wow... ive been wantin to grow sum of nirvana's bubbleicious! that pic makes me want it even more! nice fuckin jub


----------



## NW Marijuana (Jan 28, 2011)

my nuken grow 

link - https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/403885-nuken-godbud-x-kish.html


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 28, 2011)

..........


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 28, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> ..........


Damn this looks great! +rep...what strain!?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 28, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Damn this looks great! +rep...what strain!?


First 2 pics are bubba kush.....and the rest are some of those bastard crosses


----------



## Greather420 (Jan 28, 2011)

Before....

View attachment 1409218

AFTER! Yay purple kush!

View attachment 1409217


----------



## shmow52 (Jan 28, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Before....
> 
> 
> AFTER! Yay purple kush!


 when i think of purple weed, this is what it looks like. hella bright ass orange hairs to contrast the purple. + rep

EDIT: it says i have already repped you but. pretty sure i havnt. lol


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Jan 28, 2011)

Thraxz13 said:


> Here are some of Pro215.coms Collective grow!!


nice bro crazy stuff +rep


----------



## Greather420 (Jan 28, 2011)

shmow52 ...+rep to you for the +rep that you possibly gave me at some point in the past previous to today.


lol


----------



## DerekConway (Jan 29, 2011)

I hear that lol I cant stand the freakin cat fur


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 29, 2011)

jcdws602 said:


> First 2 pics are bubba kush.....and the rest are some of those bastard crosses


 impressive man!


----------



## 925Grow'N (Jan 30, 2011)

Casey Jones #4
View attachment 1411799
Casey Jones #3
View attachment 1411798

I still have my GDP going down tomorrow...I'm very happy for my first grow. I can't wait for the second round!

What do you guys think? I couldn't have done it without everyone's support here!


----------



## clitlover (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn it all looks like great smoke, to bad the monitors don't have smell capabilities


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 30, 2011)

I nominate myself and whoever wants to join me to travel around this great country and sample EACH AND EVERY NUGGET pictured in this journal!! I mean, we owe it to ourselves (whoops, i mean society!) to do this!!


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey i saw that someone was talking bout using that silver solution to cause females to turn hermie, which in turn would let you be able to make your own fem seedstock. pretty interesting haven't heard of that method. You can also use a gibrellic acid solution for ten days or so at a low ppm and it will do the same thing as the silver solution without as much hassle. just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## HaNdGr3NaDe (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are some pics of mine, they are super frosty and not even done growing yet...


----------



## 925Grow'N (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks clitlover, "love the name"! Smells like gasoline! Must be more on the sour d than oriental or trainwreck.


----------



## Medi 1 (Jan 30, 2011)

some of my kush im running right now, soon to harvest


----------



## phyzix (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 30, 2011)

aurora indica first indoor grow 3 weeks flowering


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 31, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> Hey i saw that someone was talking bout using that silver solution to cause females to turn hermie, which in turn would let you be able to make your own fem seedstock. pretty interesting haven't heard of that method. You can also use a gibrellic acid solution for ten days or so at a low ppm and it will do the same thing as the silver solution without as much hassle. just thought I'd throw that out there


hmmm. how do you get/make that tho? and does that seed the whole ;plant? or just certain sections that you choose.. cuz i know i could let in light during the dark period for a couple weeks.. adn im sure she would be stressed out enough and pop out sum seeds.. but i only want a couple lower branches to have seeds


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 31, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> View attachment 1413481View attachment 1413482View attachment 1413483 aurora indica first indoor grow 3 weeks flowering


that ur aurora INDICA.........!!!!??? wow. looks very very sativa for an indica. lol. but it looks good man. nice bud structures. but that they deff look sativa to me. =) eiteher way im sure youll enjoy


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 31, 2011)

You can get gibrellic acid off amazon or ebay, and you can spray only a branch if you want with the solution, or the whole plant, what ever you prefer. dude i know they do look super sativa, when they were vegging they looked really indica but after i switched to 12/12 they went all satiiva looking. I got the seeds from nirvana and it kinda makes me wonder weather i actually got aurora indica seeds or not. Whatever it turns out to be tho, Im pretty sure its gonna be amazing, the white hairs just keep pumping out. Your avatar pic looks amazing by the way chb444220


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 31, 2011)

I"ll try to get sum other pics up later showing more of the plants. I got 3 aurora indicas and 1 unknown indica i got from cali under a 400 watt hps. first indoor grow ever


----------



## Medi 1 (Jan 31, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hmmm. how do you get/make that tho? and does that seed the whole ;plant? or just certain sections that you choose.. cuz i know i could let in light during the dark period for a couple weeks.. adn im sure she would be stressed out enough and pop out sum seeds.. but i only want a couple lower branches to have seeds


 
lots more to it than just letting pollen fall on the same plant to make a real feminized plant. actuialy thats the wrong way, you need 2 plants from same cut and take the pollen and hit to the other non stressed plant. letting it self the same cut will make for more unstable plants as the mom or hermied plant is now stressed and not a suitable choice to use to breed with.
makin the silver is easy as pie to. used to make it here all the time with car battery charger and a couple chunks of pure silver


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 31, 2011)

Medi 1 said:


> lots more to it than just letting pollen fall on the same plant to make a real feminized plant. actuialy thats the wrong way, you need 2 plants from same cut and take the pollen and hit to the other non stressed plant. letting it self the same cut will make for more unstable plants as the mom or hermied plant is now stressed and not a suitable choice to use to breed with.
> makin the silver is easy as pie to. used to make it here all the time with car battery charger and a couple chunks of pure silver


 you know i thought this at once also but after doing research i backed down on my opinions. inducing hermaphrodism does not strengthen any genes or reveal any genes that simply werent there to begin with. the best methods to breed hermies is to start with plants that dont hermie by natural causes. this will ensure offspring does not have a high potential to hermie. do not just go breeding any plants because you can....

again, if you have a plant that is hermieing quiet easily because of light leaks or something....it is not a good breeding candidate regardless if you are feminized breeding or regular breeding. you simply do not want this trait if you are growing mostly for buds. take a plant that that wont hermie and hit it with some colloidal silver. now she will hermie and you wont and cant change hermie traits in offspring...


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 1, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> You can get gibrellic acid off amazon or ebay, and you can spray only a branch if you want with the solution, or the whole plant, what ever you prefer. dude i know they do look super sativa, when they were vegging they looked really indica but after i switched to 12/12 they went all satiiva looking. I got the seeds from nirvana and it kinda makes me wonder weather i actually got aurora indica seeds or not. Whatever it turns out to be tho, Im pretty sure its gonna be amazing, the white hairs just keep pumping out. Your avatar pic looks amazing by the way chb444220


yeaaa my full moon did the same thing.. but in reverse.. its supposed to be a sativa.. adn during veg it had very indica looking traits.. and then once it flowered.. it began to elongate and grow skinnier leaves and have those lanky buds... and the full moon was from nirvana too.. maybe u just got a sativa dominant aurora indica... sounds wierd.. but im sure theres 1 out there. lol. i love nirvana.. ive grown a few strains.. from diff comapanies.. and nirvana's always seem to grow the best and be the most potent... even the full moon was MUCH better than the chronic.. adn the chronic is a cross between AK-47 x Norther Lights x Ak-47/Norther Lights. and sooo i thought it would be really potent.. 

and yeaa im sure youll be VERY happy with ur plant man. =) adn thanks. my avatar pic is from my 1st WW grow. =) if u look at the 1st post on this thread... i posted sum pics up of it... the WW was from nirvana as well.. got 3 1/2 ounces dry off her. my biggest yield so far



Medi 1 said:


> lots more to it than just letting pollen fall on the same plant to make a real feminized plant. actuialy thats the wrong way, you need 2 plants from same cut and take the pollen and hit to the other non stressed plant. letting it self the same cut will make for more unstable plants as the mom or hermied plant is now stressed and not a suitable choice to use to breed with.
> makin the silver is easy as pie to. used to make it here all the time with car battery charger and a couple chunks of pure silver


yeaaa. i figured it wasnt that easy. lol. idk.. maybe ill just wait to get a male and make sum reg. seeds insterad... i just never biuy regular seeds... cuz i can only have like 4 plants pflowering.... and a few vbegging.. i just dont wanna waste the time for a male ya know...

and making the silver sounds kinda complicated... but im sure if i see a video on it or sumthin.. it'll be a lil easier.



aeviaanah said:


> you know i thought this at once also but after doing research i backed down on my opinions. inducing hermaphrodism does not strengthen any genes or reveal any genes that simply werent there to begin with. the best methods to breed hermies is to start with plants that dont hermie by natural causes. this will ensure offspring does not have a high potential to hermie. do not just go breeding any plants because you can....
> 
> again, if you have a plant that is hermieing quiet easily because of light leaks or something....it is not a good breeding candidate regardless if you are feminized breeding or regular breeding. you simply do not want this trait if you are growing mostly for buds. take a plant that that wont hermie and hit it with some colloidal silver. now she will hermie and you wont and cant change hermie traits in offspring...


yeaaa i waS worried about that too.. the FEM seeds beibng very prone to hermification... =/ like i said earlier... maybe ill just stick with tryna make reg seeds


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya im pretty happy with nirvana, got my beans quick and ended up getting 20 beans instead of just 10. I'm about to order some extrema seeds from sannies shop, check em out. All of sannies strains look amazing and you get to pick freebie seeds when you order


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 1, 2011)

sweetswisher said:


> Ya im pretty happy with nirvana, got my beans quick and ended up getting 20 beans instead of just 10. I'm about to order some extrema seeds from sannies shop, check em out. All of sannies strains look amazing and you get to pick freebie seeds when you order


yeaaa i wish nirvana gave out freeebies.. im gonna write them and ask them if they will send me sum freebies with my order. lol. ill let ya know what they say... its worth a shot. =)


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 1, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa my full moon did the same thing.. but in reverse.. its supposed to be a sativa.. adn during veg it had very indica looking traits.. and then once it flowered.. it began to elongate and grow skinnier leaves and have those lanky buds... and the full moon was from nirvana too.. maybe u just got a sativa dominant aurora indica... sounds wierd.. but im sure theres 1 out there. lol. i love nirvana.. ive grown a few strains.. from diff comapanies.. and nirvana's always seem to grow the best and be the most potent... even the full moon was MUCH better than the chronic.. adn the chronic is a cross between AK-47 x Norther Lights x Ak-47/Norther Lights. and sooo i thought it would be really potent..
> 
> and yeaa im sure youll be VERY happy with ur plant man. =) adn thanks. my avatar pic is from my 1st WW grow. =) if u look at the 1st post on this thread... i posted sum pics up of it... the WW was from nirvana as well.. got 3 1/2 ounces dry off her. my biggest yield so far
> 
> ...


i think you missed the point of my post....basically, dont breed plants that hermie easily! whether you are breeding normal or through feminized breeding....using a solution like colloidal silver does not change any genes within the offspring...THE PLANTS WILL NOT HERMIE EASIER! 
On the other hand, The people that are stressing these plants out using lights and stuff does matter...you are taking a known plant with a known bad gene and breeding it out...and with no male to say otherwise, the genes remain. All of the offspring will hermie as easily as the mother did.


----------



## cickcne200 (Feb 1, 2011)

From my first indoor grow, Unkown strain, some bagseed I have named it First Lady, cuz thats what it looked like to me. Too bad its all smoked and gone forever now....


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 1, 2011)

*cickcne200*

shes a awsome plant +rep


----------



## wannaquickee (Feb 1, 2011)

very nice! sure looks tasty


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 2, 2011)

cickcne200 said:


> From my first indoor grow, Unkown strain, some bagseed I have named it First Lady, cuz thats what it looked like to me. Too bad its all smoked and gone forever now....


Looks good plus rep!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 2, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/405343-diy-kief-sifter-box.html
by aeviaanah


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 2, 2011)

Whats up everyone? Harvest is nearing, looks like all plants (but the white widow and super silver haze) are ripening up. Ive already sampled a few BK nugs which are great! Ol lady is harvesting big momma (pure kush x bastard bubba) right now...turned a nice purple check out the pictures below!

Week 8






wb x rk just before harvest.. this is the one i thought went hermie and i put her outside, turns out it wasnt her :-/






wb x rk just after harvest, same as above






wb x rk indoor






a bastard bubba im thinking of keeping around, she has a great smell and a natural purple phenotype. I will reveg her and let her thrive next grow. initially i thought she was a male...i dont treat the plants i think are males as well as the ones i know are females...the others got a better transition to flower.






nice wb x rk nug formin






a super silver haze that still hasnt finished swelling and stacking






hydro deep purple early smoke...it was good but i now prefer the taste organics give.






big momma just harvested tonight this is pure kush x bastard bubba. trichombs never turned amber but i harvested anyway!



View attachment 1419730View attachment 1419731View attachment 1419732View attachment 1419733View attachment 1419735View attachment 1419736View attachment 1419737View attachment 1419738View attachment 1419739View attachment 1419741View attachment 1419742View attachment 1419744View attachment 1419745View attachment 1419746View attachment 1419747View attachment 1419748View attachment 1419749View attachment 1419751View attachment 1419752View attachment 1419753View attachment 1419754View attachment 1419755View attachment 1419757View attachment 1419759View attachment 1419760View attachment 1419761View attachment 1419762View attachment 1419763View attachment 1419764


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 3, 2011)

Wicked buds bro 
your da man


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 3, 2011)

Blackberry kush











Purps


----------



## taint (Feb 3, 2011)

^^That's real purdy.


----------



## stabone (Feb 4, 2011)

kali mist


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't really compete with you guys but my super lemon haze is getting pretty frosty, looks silver almost.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 4, 2011)

Everyone is looking good


----------



## Zonk (Feb 4, 2011)

Man it all most look like there it sugar on them bud Phyzix love the little bird picture dipping in to the real nectar. great job


----------



## TCurtiss (Feb 4, 2011)

How about some Chernobyl from TGA











Enjoy

T


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 4, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> How about some Chernobyl from TGA
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> T


 i just saw this, but i cant remember where!!!!!
just how i like my nugs light and fluffy.


----------



## taint (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful,keep it coming.


----------



## makinthemagic (Feb 4, 2011)

View attachment 1423993View attachment 1423994View attachment 1423995View attachment 1423996View attachment 1423997View attachment 1423998View attachment 1423999View attachment 1424000View attachment 1424001View attachment 1424002View attachment 1424003View attachment 1424004View attachment 1424005View attachment 1424006View attachment 1424007View attachment 1424008View attachment 1424009View attachment 1424010View attachment 1424011


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 5, 2011)

wicked buds guys


----------



## djburns1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Blue Hash


----------



## stabone (Feb 6, 2011)

a little eye candy


----------



## rzza (Feb 6, 2011)

View attachment 1426308View attachment 1426309View attachment 1426310


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 6, 2011)

To everyone: Looking GOOD!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 6, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> To everyone: Looking GOOD!!!


i agree! in fact i have already given rep to everyone on this page!


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 6, 2011)

View attachment 1427015 aurora indica week 4 flowering


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 8, 2011)

love the avatar pic stoneyLuv
here is my PurpleKush @7 wks flower


----------



## stabone (Feb 8, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> i agree! in fact i have already given rep to everyone on this page!



Thank you sir!!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 8, 2011)

soooo many great pics... mann. never knew there was soooo many plants that look that good.. keep'em coming guys


----------



## winterkill (Feb 9, 2011)

Some bag seed that impressed me. 7 wks into flower!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 9, 2011)

winterkill said:


> Some bag seed that impressed me. 7 wks into flower!!!!
> View attachment 1431784View attachment 1431782View attachment 1431781View attachment 1431779View attachment 1431778View attachment 1431776
> View attachment 1431773View attachment 1431772View attachment 1431771View attachment 1431769View attachment 1431768View attachment 1431767View attachment 1431766View attachment 1431765View attachment 1431763View attachment 1431761View attachment 1431760View attachment 1431759View attachment 1431758View attachment 1431757


 wow man.. wat kinda bud was it that u found these seeds from??


----------



## winterkill (Feb 9, 2011)

Got them from a friend. He said some might be good. He was right!!!


----------



## quebec budzz (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys I'm from Quebec just wanna show my ROYAL M-39 HERE IT GOES HOPE YOU 'LL ENJOYall grown in this shitty closet of mine


----------



## phyzix (Feb 10, 2011)

Why is this on page 2? I'm not even close to running out of pics. Bump. I want to see some fire


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

quebec budzz said:


> Hi guys I'm from Quebec just wanna show my ROYAL M-39 HERE IT GOES HOPE YOU 'LL ENJOYView attachment 1432433View attachment 1432434View attachment 1432435View attachment 1432442all grown in this shitty closet of mineView attachment 1432463View attachment 1432456


get some better strains.... m-39=beasters........ top 44 to... bigbud also....... b52 has well.. stay away from that shit...


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 10, 2011)

just harvested this blueberry tonight.....


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> just harvested this blueberry tonight.....


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm... fuckin NICE man. beautiful colors... +Repp for sure!!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 11, 2011)

figured id show off a couple of my buds... it sucsk i made the thread.. but bnever have any good pics to post up. lol. thank god for all u guys adn ur beautiful plants/pics... lol. anywayzzz. heres a few pics of my sensi star i havrested a lil while ago.. 9 week flowering period.. probly coulda came down at 8. but i had no time... enjoyyy

*Sensi Star

*View attachment 1435569View attachment 1435570View attachment 1435571View attachment 1435572View attachment 1435573View attachment 1435575View attachment 1435576View attachment 1435577View attachment 1435578View attachment 1435579​


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 11, 2011)

That sensi star looks awesome chris! Heard good things about that strain, TLD praised it in his journal.

My super lemon haze is frosting up pretty nicely now


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 11, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> That sensi star looks awesome chris! Heard good things about that strain, TLD praised it in his journal.
> 
> My super lemon haze is frosting up pretty nicely now


thanks. yeaaa its deff one i wanna keep around.. it was the frostiest plant ive grown so far.. but i have a problem with spider mites (little fuckers!!) soo i feel like that kinda messed it up 4 me. still looked good and smokes amazingly. but i think it'd be alot better if the mites were gone. =/ im workjing on that problem now..

anywayzzzz. yeaa man that SLH looks great!! i ordered a single seed from attitude.. and it germed. but wen i put it in the soil.. it never came up.. it took almost 5 days to germ tho.. adn the taproot wasnt long either.. i was pissed cuz i really really wanted to try it. especially after seein uyr pics.


----------



## see4 (Feb 11, 2011)

How badly does it suck to misspell a thread title? Fostiest?


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 11, 2011)

see4 said:


> How badly does it suck to misspell a thread title? Fostiest?


fuuuuuuuuuuck youuuuu.....

*-----> From your journal.

This is my first ever grow. I just received my beans, and I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself. In fact, I may have actually pissed myself a little. ( Will check my diapers later. )

Will check your "diaperS" later.....? how many diapers you got on man?

come on.... go find something better to do with your time rather than try to find misspelled words from peoples thread titles...... seriously. you got a picture to post or did u just come on my thread 2 be a dick?
*


----------



## taint (Feb 11, 2011)

ok............


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 11, 2011)

taint said:


> ok............


very nice. =) wat strain is it?


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Never posted a pic here yet (on my second grow)
I will Def. Post when i get some beautiful flowers to show !


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 11, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Never posted a pic here yet (on my second grow)
> I will Def. Post when i get some beautiful flowers to show !


alllright cool man.. we'll be waitin to see them. =) wat strain do u have growin? i just harvested my sensi star.. got a sharksbreath. andother sensi star. full moon... and blueberyy goin. and have a pack of bubbleicious comin in the mail next week. and just ordered sum ak-48 and northern lights 2day.. cant wait to give them a try


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 11, 2011)

A couple CFL bud close-ups




CFL bud close-ups:


----------



## taint (Feb 11, 2011)

Really nice pics^^^
Tis a black domina x sweettooth3 f3 X g13 x bsh f4


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 11, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> alllright cool man.. we'll be waitin to see them. =) wat strain do u have growin? i just harvested my sensi star.. got a sharksbreath. andother sensi star. full moon... and blueberyy goin. and have a pack of bubbleicious comin in the mail next week. and just ordered sum ak-48 and northern lights 2day.. cant wait to give them a try


Just a bunch of Bag seed that my brother in law gave me, came out of his "dank canister" He always has dank ass bud.... not so much me tho... its way to freekin expensive around here for the good shit.

Ohh, BTW

What do you guys suggest for soil... somehign i can pick up at Lowes ... I really want to use fox farm Ocean forest mix... but the closest re-seller is tooo far away to go for some potting soil. I'm using some MG top-soil dirt right now... it doesn't drain for shit... keeps moisture too much and attracts fungus gnats. 

Thanks !


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 11, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Just a bunch of Bag seed that my brother in law gave me, came out of his "dank canister" He always has dank ass bud.... not so much me tho... its way to freekin expensive around here for the good shit.
> 
> Ohh, BTW
> 
> ...


you can find a diamond in the rough using random bagseeds man. and MG will work good... but ur using MG top soil u said right? yeaa thats for outdoors man. u wanna use MG Moisture Control "POTTING SOIL" im actually using that.. adn my plants come out fine. but if ur uysing topsoil. that shits gonna just turn to mush wen u water. and by the way. if u order from HTGSupply.com... they will ship/deliver the soil.. they have ox farm adn a few other things as well. might be worth a try


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 12, 2011)

Hows it goin everyone? In the middle of harvesting, indicas are ready and have been sitting in the dark for a few days. Sativas are still under the 400. The big hydro is still under the light as well. 
What did i learn this round? Well, a little training will do lots of good. Although not required by some strains, a very few. Organic smoke is flat out 100x better than any synthetically grown herb....even after a proper flush! Check these out!

white berry x redwood kush
















































bubba kush





































sicc


----------



## surfhead (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey greenpower / you could try dr earth planting mix , its at alot of garden centers. Its great stuff..


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful harvest!


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Feb 12, 2011)

man you have the best buds ever 

you would be an awsome freind in real life


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 12, 2011)

`SoA || Asi said:


> man you have the best buds ever
> 
> you would be an awsome freind in real life




Just what i was thinking he seems to have it nailed down pretty good. Let us know it smokes


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hows it goin everyone? In the middle of harvesting, indicas are ready and have been sitting in the dark for a few days. Sativas are still under the 400. The big hydro is still under the light as well.
> What did i learn this round? Well, a little training will do lots of good. Although not required by some strains, a very few. Organic smoke is flat out 100x better than any synthetically grown herb....even after a proper flush! Check these out!
> 
> white berry x redwood kush
> ...


damn dude!!!!!!!! BEAST MODE!!!!~


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 12, 2011)

surfhead said:


> Hey greenpower / you could try dr earth planting mix , its at alot of garden centers. Its great stuff..


+ rep man thanks !


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 12, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> Beautiful harvest!


 thankyou! theres more commin...


`SoA || Asi said:


> man you have the best buds ever
> 
> you would be an awsome freind in real life


 oh quit it, ive seen better.


Gopedxr said:


> Just what i was thinking he seems to have it nailed down pretty good. Let us know it smokes


 i just tried some of the organic bubba kush...and i have to say, i wont go back to synthetics. 


theexpress said:


> damn dude!!!!!!!! BEAST MODE!!!!~


 haha this deep purple i got commin up is a beast...just wait theres more. whats been up man?


----------



## Locked Up (Feb 13, 2011)

View attachment 1439007View attachment 1439008

Ice cream from paradise seeds with some super frosty budz


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 13, 2011)

Locked Up said:


> View attachment 1439007View attachment 1439008
> 
> Ice cream from paradise seeds with some super frosty budz


 beautiful, what nutrients you using?


----------



## taint (Feb 13, 2011)

Nicely done everyone,some oldschool g13.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 13, 2011)

taint said:


> Nicely done everyone,some oldschool g13.


 beautiful lookin buds bro...i did notice a gnat in the second picture LOL. be careful when jarring, the gnat will be the first to mold. i had a half pound of outdoor go bad on me because of gnats...lol. i probably shouldnt have tried to cure it.


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 13, 2011)

[/attach]

Agent Orange pheno1, Clone only K2, AO pheno2.

Love this thread.


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 13, 2011)

aurora indica week 5 flower


----------



## Locked Up (Feb 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> beautiful, what nutrients you using?


I actually use the MG nutes with foxfarm ocean forest soil


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 14, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> [/attach]View attachment 1439346View attachment 1439350View attachment 1439348
> 
> Agent Orange pheno1, Clone only K2, AO pheno2.
> 
> Love this thread.


 have you worked with any other tga? i got cindy 99, jack the ripper and deep purple...all tga. 


sweetswisher said:


> View attachment 1439629View attachment 1439631 aurora indica week 5 flower


 beautiful! i bet that plant takes some time to finish up!


Locked Up said:


> I actually use the MG nutes with foxfarm ocean forest soil


right on....how long you been growin?


----------



## dapio (Feb 14, 2011)

my Hawaiian OG


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> have you worked with any other tga? i got cindy 99, jack the ripper and deep purple...all tga.


I've also grown out some querkle. How do you like your DP? Is it closer to the purple urkle mother? I've only smoked real Urkle once, but it was amazing. Happy growing aeviaanah!


----------



## Harrekin (Feb 14, 2011)

Probably not THE frostiest, but I like em, Snow White, 400w HPS (just added a 200 actual watt Envirolite 2700k CFL I forgot I still had today) , 4 weeks flower, Biobizz Grow and Bloom. The last pic is about 4 days before the first two.


----------



## Locked Up (Feb 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> right on....how long you been growin?


This is only my 2nd grow so far and my 1st indoor...my first grow i had two plants that made it to maturity outdoors (they were bagseed) i pulled 2 ounces from one 5 ft plant and a half ounce from a 2 ft plant...altough i must of messed up the drying or something cuz the big plant came out shitty, the pic in my avatar was one of the budz on the big 1.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 14, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> I've also grown out some querkle. How do you like your DP? Is it closer to the purple urkle mother? I've only smoked real Urkle once, but it was amazing. Happy growing aeviaanah!


 not sure if dp is closer to urkle or querkle but i remember reading a description once saying they tried to isolate a few phenotypes from one or the other. she is a nice purple with a sweet earthy indica smell. 


Locked Up said:


> This is only my 2nd grow so far and my 1st indoor...my first grow i had two plants that made it to maturity outdoors (they were bagseed) i pulled 2 ounces from one 5 ft plant and a half ounce from a 2 ft plant...altough i must of messed up the drying or something cuz the big plant came out shitty, the pic in my avatar was one of the budz on the big 1.
> View attachment 1441021


 right on keep up the good work!


----------



## CallmeTex (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks AVie. Here are a couple old pictures of my Querkle. In this test run with 10 querkle from seed, 2 went hermie, and I didn't catch them till the last minute. It was too late, all of the plants had been seeded. 
WATCH FOR HERMIE'S!

Its still pretty frosty for being all seeded


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 15, 2011)

ive been wanin to try sum of TGA's strains.. ive heard GREAT things about hem.. adn seein sum of your pics... im impressed once again.


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 15, 2011)

some yummy Afghan Kush #47


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> Norther Lights! Frosty As Fuck! (for some reason the last pic came up as an attatchment)
> 
> View attachment 971896


that looks like it's crossed with deep chunk !!!....lol... Very nice.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 16, 2011)

Fruity Pebbles and Blackberry Kush week 6


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 17, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Never posted a pic here yet (on my second grow)
> I will Def. Post when i get some beautiful flowers to show !


Ok....... so I feel bad not being able to contribute..and being a troll every day ...lol.... I'm waiting on my plants to show sex... I still have a ways to go. ( I do have one Fem with pre-flowers tho) 

Everything i grow is bag seed .... can't afford to buy seeds online... plus im a little Leary about it.

I figured I would go to my journal and pull some pics from my first grow, the one Fem i got outta it...... which i chopped way to early... and I'm disappointed in myself.... it got me high as hell for like 20 min... if only i had let her finish <sigh>
oh well, this time around for sure.. I have the patience.... kind of.. so here are some pics from my first grow ... not really the frostiest by far..... but i was proud of it at the time.
(don't be to critical...lol)


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 17, 2011)

I grew some cheddarwurst recently that looked pretty shiny and was stinky to boot.


----------



## taint (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicely done keep'em cumming.


----------



## dreamweaver420 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys, here are a couple of my girls. The first is GodBud and the other is Purple Kiwi. Grown in soil 100% organic.


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 19, 2011)

Querkle day 36, she is just starting to show purple


----------



## JAMES HOOKER (Feb 19, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> (Nirvana) *Super Skunk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Did you pinch it back once when it was small?NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## rzza (Feb 19, 2011)

nice one gee tee, thats a qwerkle in my avatar.

heres my sugar babes again, day 49 now.


View attachment 1449746View attachment 1449747


----------



## teven23 (Feb 19, 2011)

still pretty young still.......


----------



## specmgk (Feb 19, 2011)

that querkle is frosty ass hell, what nutes are you using for flower?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

white widow, taking forever to finish up!






trainwreck x earlyskunk curing...






bastard haze x bastard bubba






super silver haze next to a tennis ball














bubba kush curing

and now the remaining shots are deep purple...which turned out great. 

















shes got the traits lots of people look for...density, kushy grape smell, purple tint and of course trichombs!


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 19, 2011)

Some Sour Willy about to chop


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 19, 2011)

Some Kandy Kush I grew a while back





Dairy Queen





More Sour Willy





Had some more frosty ones but just lost my hard drive not too long ago.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

Metal n Weed said:


> Some Kandy Kush I grew a while back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that is beautiful bro!! +rep!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 19, 2011)

*





sic mbs #2 *


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 19, 2011)

kings kush 6 1/2 weeks flowering!


----------



## Dank Budz (Feb 19, 2011)

man that looks dank, Glad I got 3 beans in my stash of em , I had tried to grow it before but it threw nanners out at week 3 or 4, but was super frosty and dense as hell


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 19, 2011)

yah i hear good and bad things about greenhouse's genetics..i guess i got lucky!


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 19, 2011)

afghan kush #47


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 19, 2011)

Some Ogre99 from Dutchgrown Seeds






I chopped these ladies last Sunday and will begin trimming tomorrow.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## allywado (Feb 20, 2011)

My first grow, Chronic Haze from World of Seeds

This is at 4 weeks of flowering.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like everyone is harvesting some mighty fine buds. Everyone gettin ready for spring?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Looks like everyone is harvesting some mighty fine buds. Everyone gettin ready for spring?


i have a 3 month old mother waiting for me to take clones off her! this will be my first outdoor grow but im gunna scatter clones in the woods like crazy,so if one or two spots fail,atleast i'll have a few others spots!


----------



## chronicallyDank (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn there are some frosty ladies here. 

Pandora's Box


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 20, 2011)

View attachment 1452707View attachment 1452708 aurora indica week 6 flower


----------



## NUGz4NIGz (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow.
Nicee buds! Just aboutt spunked in my pants.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2011)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i have a 3 month old mother waiting for me to take clones off her! this will be my first outdoor grow but im gunna scatter clones in the woods like crazy,so if one or two spots fail,atleast i'll have a few others spots!


 lol right on


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 21, 2011)

some purplekush


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 21, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> some purplekush


 wow one of the best ive seen +rep!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey thanks bro, she smells as good as she looks


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 21, 2011)

8th Week | Ak-47 | MG soil


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 21, 2011)

Ak47 week 9-1/2....


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 22, 2011)

Ogre99






Ogre99






Glass Slipper






Glass Slipper


----------



## doniawon (Feb 22, 2011)

View attachment 1455954some flo'


----------



## rzza (Feb 22, 2011)

i chopped one down last night, cant wait to try this out.

View attachment 1456286


----------



## tafbang (Feb 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> *Pysodelicia*
> 
> 
> View attachment 934525
> ...



That's not purple kush, sorry.


----------



## doc111 (Feb 22, 2011)

tafbang said:


> That's not purple kush, sorry.


How the hell do you know? Ya know there are different phenos and different growers' plants may appear like different strains altogether due to different growing methods, conditions, lights etc. There is virtually no way to verify the strain by pics alone.


Here is a bit of Vortex, dried and cured.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 22, 2011)

tafbang said:


> That's not purple kush, sorry.


Looks like kush, appears purple.


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 22, 2011)

I wish my purple kush had been as purple as that...had a few nugs that were that dark, DEFINITELY purple kush....why would anyone question this guys pics?


----------



## Greather420 (Feb 22, 2011)

Purple Kush, right before harvest....looks almost EXACTLY like the first pic in that guy's post....no question here!


----------



## cannabisguru (Feb 22, 2011)

Metal n Weed said:


> I grew some cheddarwurst recently that looked pretty shiny and was stinky to boot.
> View attachment 1447524View attachment 1447525
> View attachment 1447520View attachment 1447521


Yo son, that cheddarwerst looks DANK as hell bro! Nice job! Was that a micro grow though? Yield looks a tad bit small.. no?


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 22, 2011)

tafbang said:


> That's not purple kush, sorry.


 definitelylooks like PK.


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 23, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> Yo son, that cheddarwerst looks DANK as hell bro! Nice job! Was that a micro grow though? Yield looks a tad bit small.. no?


Thanks, and no it was not a micro grow. Those were just the side nugget shots.
I had two different cheddarwurst pheno's, the first was Spacedawg d and it yielded about 3 1/2 ounces, the other was way more cheesier and yielded a little less about 3.
I kept around the spacedawg dominate one and gonna run her in a bubble bucket next, so maybe nextime she won't be mistaken as micro


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol. thanks for all teh support guys.. hahahaha. t s really really really hard ( think impossible) to be able to tell what a strain is based on a picture.. like sum1 said.. there are soooooo many diff phenos.... growing conditions... mutations/defects... not every strain will look the same. lol... but anyyywayzzzzz.. beautful pics up here guys.. i love this thread. ths is the most popular thread ive made so far... i could go thru the pics on here for hours adn hours.. and never get bored.. every1s pics just impress me more and more every time! keep up the great work/pics guys!! its amazing how many plants ive seen on here that just blow me away!!


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2011)

Testing the new Micro Digital Cam on the Ogre99s














Highest zoom capabilities. Looks ready for harvest


----------



## madcatter (Feb 23, 2011)

Shrubs those are unbeleivable... must be heaven at your digs.....


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 23, 2011)

How can I get some sour willy clones? Your guys stuff looks amazing. Soo coated in goodness.


----------



## doc111 (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lol. thanks for all teh support guys.. hahahaha. t s really really really hard ( think impossible) to be able to tell what a strain is based on a picture.. like sum1 said.. there are soooooo many diff phenos.... growing conditions... mutations/defects... not every strain will look the same. lol... but anyyywayzzzzz.. beautful pics up here guys.. i love this thread. ths is the most popular thread ive made so far... i could go thru the pics on here for hours adn hours.. and never get bored.. every1s pics just impress me more and more every time! keep up the great work/pics guys!! its amazing how many plants ive seen on here that just blow me away!!


 i have to disagree...strains do have their own look. sure certain strains arent as popular as others...but i have seen pictures before and i think to myself "oh that looks like blue dream" (i have grown this strain) i look around for the label or strain name, sure as hell blue dream. this has also happened with bubba kush, purple kush and super silver haze. certain strains do have a certain look. after multistrain growing for so long, you begin to see your babies in other places!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 23, 2011)

doc111 said:


>


 whats that vortex smell like? what are the genetics? LOOKS BOMB! 60 an eighth?


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2011)

Who would pay 60 an 8th anywhere!? For anything?


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 23, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Who would pay 60 an 8th anywhere!? For anything?


 lol...i have to admit, i have. a few years back, before i grew.


----------



## BluBerry (Feb 23, 2011)

thats going rates around me. $100-125 1/4..waste of money. usually just get reg to smoke on but the dro sure taste better.


----------



## Shrubs First (Feb 23, 2011)

It better cause severe loss of memory and coordination.


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 23, 2011)

shit man where im from people charge 140 1/4 i refuse to pay that much when you can grow it yourself!!


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 23, 2011)

anyone ever used bioheaven by biobizz?


----------



## crusty420 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dinafem White Widow
Day 39


----------



## doc111 (Feb 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> whats that vortex smell like? what are the genetics? LOOKS BOMB! 60 an eighth?


How are you doing my friend? Vortex is Apollo 13 X Space Queen. Come on by and check out the smoke report.

vortex smoke report


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 23, 2011)

Dumpster day 50, ten days to go.


----------



## rzza (Feb 24, 2011)

crusty420, your in for a treat man i have been growing the dinafem ww for a while now and i have the same exact pheno as you. its really a nice smoke.

homebrew, that looks really really nice


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Who would pay 60 an 8th anywhere!? For anything?


If you want the good shit...... on the street.... that's generous around here...lol. That's why I started growing... its just toooo damn expensive in my area.


----------



## greenpower000 (Feb 24, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Dumpster day 50, ten days to go.


Soooooooooooooo dank !!!!!! So so so so Dank !

<is speechless

Damn .... just... damn...... I hope to achieve this one day......


----------



## endive (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a mix of 5 Blue Mystic Auto seeds, none of them ever did auto-flower but after dropping the light cycle to 12/12, they did fine. Not massive bloomers by any means, but trichome production that was stellar.

These are two different plants, but matching phenotypes. Smaller than the rest of the group, clustered growth pattern and sticky and heck!

Day 42 of 12/12

enlarge »​
Day 56 of 12/12

enlarge »​


----------



## rocpilefsj (Feb 24, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Dumpster day 50, ten days to go.


Damn homebrewer, your pictures always make my mouth water, I don't think I've ever seen a pic of yours with any yellowing on the leafs...


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 24, 2011)

rocpilefsj said:


> Damn homebrewer, your pictures always make my mouth water, I don't think I've ever seen a pic of yours with any yellowing on the leafs...


 Thank you. I try my best to keep 'em green until the day I chop.


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 24, 2011)

Yea homebrewers stuff looks so tasty. Cant wait till i get myself in this thread haha! Keep it comen


----------



## cowell (Feb 24, 2011)

ya, look at the green plant with the nute burned leaf tips.. 

Just fucking with you.. had to.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 24, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Dumpster day 50, ten days to go.


One of the best so far, for sure.


----------



## doc111 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm bored. 

Here's some White Widow.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## doc111 (Feb 24, 2011)

phyzix said:


>


Very nice! What strain?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 24, 2011)

Shrubs First said:


> Glass Slipper




Awesome


----------



## doc111 (Feb 24, 2011)

More dry Vortex.


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice Vortex, you getting that snapple lemonade smell off of her?
Grew that one out about a year ago, one of my favorites


----------



## 1gamma45 (Feb 24, 2011)

My super lemon haze 69days flower


----------



## doc111 (Feb 24, 2011)

Metal n Weed said:


> Nice Vortex, you getting that snapple lemonade smell off of her?
> Grew that one out about a year ago, one of my favorites


Yep! She's got a very unique smell all her own, but the dominating fragrance is definitely sweetened lemonade.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2011)

Blackberry Kush 7 1/2 weeks, had to do a little quality control


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 25, 2011)

Some Cannabis, a chem d cross from alphakronik


----------



## chillwills (Feb 25, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1460923
> 
> Blackberry Kush 7 1/2 weeks, had to do a little quality control


Wow those nugs look sick!!!


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Feb 25, 2011)

Just think about how good it would been if ya didn't use MG  JK



Kevin K said:


> 8th Week | Ak-47 | MG soil


----------



## chillwills (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh man, F-me!

This is not the thread you want to visit if you're out of weed and have been drinking all night! lol

My mouth actually started watering after lookin at the last couple pages.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm seeing a lot of tasty looking ladies 
Here's one of my 4th-week into flowering Lemon Kush ladies


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> View attachment 1460923
> 
> Blackberry Kush 7 1/2 weeks, had to do a little quality control


fuckin BEAUTIFUL man!!! damn.. is that the actual name of the straqin....? well. lol.. basically im asking is it nirvana's blackberry? cuz i know they have a blackberry... buit ir doesnt say kush. just blackberry.. but it looks similar to the nirvana one.. regardless.. its fuckn BEAUTIFUL man!!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 25, 2011)

heres a pic of my sensi star. only 3 weeks into flowering... but pretty damn frosty.. this is actually a clone ( i took teh clone 2 or 3 weeks into flowering... which is why its so short but very very bushy. its almost a monster cropping method i guess u could say.) but lemme tell u... ive grown quite a few strains now.. adn this is by far the best strain i've ever grown.. and the earliest finishing strain as well.. i got the seed from the Quadruplke Thunder promo the attitude had... its from paradise seeds. its a early finisher.. ( 7 weeks under good conditions... 8 on average tho ) and the buds are super tight.. after a nice dry and cure. the buds become SOLID!! wasnt thie biggest yielder last time.. only got abouit 1 ounce from her (u can check out my thread if u wanna see the original plant and the harvest adn bud shots)... ok opk enough rambling. im running late fo rework.. hahahaand instead of gettin ready im on here postin pics up. lmao







ill post more pics as she gets older and frostier. =)​


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks to all who have been digging my pics. It is just close to chop time right now so I have a bunch of ammunition at the moment.

Sour Thai from Swan Song





This plant is my baby right now, it is also the plant in my avatar.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> fuckin BEAUTIFUL man!!! damn.. is that the actual name of the straqin....? well. lol.. basically im asking is it nirvana's blackberry? cuz i know they have a blackberry... buit ir doesnt say kush. just blackberry.. but it looks similar to the nirvana one.. regardless.. its fuckn BEAUTIFUL man!!


As far as i know this is a clone only strain from nor-cal. Its grows the baddest little golf ball Nugs, my favorite strain to grow so far.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 26, 2011)

10 days till i chop these bitches down!

Sharksbreath









































kings kush
















Sour Kush aka Headband


----------



## smoknjoek (Feb 26, 2011)

[This is some big Lemon from what my friend told me! This what I just got done growing!!


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

this was taken down about 4 days after the first so its quite purple.


----------



## doc111 (Feb 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> this was taken down about 4 days after the first so its quite purple.
> 
> View attachment 1463941View attachment 1463942View attachment 1463943View attachment 1463944


Looks dank!!! What's it smell and taste like?


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

sour grapes bro, and thank you. these two plants were super tiny. i got UNDER an ounce from the two but you could smell them from down the street. now i chopped them and you cant smell my flower room, in the flower room. lol


----------



## Gopedxr (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow this whole page made my jaw drop : )


----------



## Metal n Weed (Feb 26, 2011)

Here is some frosty in the making, some Blue Dream in week 5


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> this was taken down about 4 days after the first so its quite purple.
> 
> View attachment 1463941View attachment 1463942View attachment 1463943View attachment 1463944


that looks dank ass fuck rzza how long did you let her go for if you dont mind my asking bro


----------



## tricka (Feb 26, 2011)

chillwills said:


> Oh man, F-me!
> 
> This is not the thread you want to visit if you're out of weed and have been drinking all night! lol
> 
> My mouth actually started watering after lookin at the last couple pages.


yeah no shit man, im in the same boat, last WW gram just went then, then i come and have a look and metal n weed's blue dream just blew me outta the fucking couch, hahaha i love this thread!


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

GeeTee said:


> that looks dank ass fuck rzza how long did you let her go for if you dont mind my asking bro


thank you and dude she went into flower jan fourth and is dry now.


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 26, 2011)

rzza said:


> thank you and dude she went into flower jan fourth and is dry now.


so you chopped around day 50? my girl looks exactly like yours and is at day 43 and looks almost done


----------



## indipow82 (Feb 26, 2011)

View attachment 1464369View attachment 1464370


----------



## rzza (Feb 26, 2011)

GeeTee said:


> so you chopped around day 50? my girl looks exactly like yours and is at day 43 and looks almost done


what kind? and yes day 50ish but i chopped the sister around 46.


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 27, 2011)

rzza said:


> what kind? and yes day 50ish but i chopped the sister around 46.


that was your querkle right?


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

no it was sugar babe by paradise seeds.


----------



## GeeTee (Feb 27, 2011)

rzza said:


> no it was sugar babe by paradise seeds.


O. my bad i thought it was querkle looks almost like my girl. imma have to check out paradise, how does she smoke ?


----------



## rzza (Feb 27, 2011)

its like nothing ive smoked before. but now that you say it, she tastes like qwerkle, sour grape-ish


----------



## stabone (Feb 27, 2011)

Some Bubba x OG right around day 45


----------



## taint (Feb 27, 2011)

Some black domina x sweettooth3 X g13 x butterscotch hawaiian.


----------



## stabone (Feb 27, 2011)

taint said:


> Some black domina x sweettooth3 X g13 x butterscotch hawaiian.


WOW, that looks crazy


----------



## chillwills (Feb 27, 2011)

taint said:


> Some black domina x sweettooth3 X g13 x butterscotch hawaiian.


WOW!!!!!!!!!! Those are beautiful. Tons of trichomes!


----------



## headbangaboogy (Feb 27, 2011)

that rom is looking great, one of my favorite strains


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 27, 2011)

View attachment 1466509View attachment 1466510this is my first indoor so no laughing. 400 watts soil and i messed up big time, cant wit to see what they do in hydro next run. with correct nutes.


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Feb 27, 2011)

taint said:


> Some black domina x sweettooth3 X g13 x butterscotch hawaiian.


damn dude where can i get those seeds


----------



## taint (Feb 27, 2011)

They're in a jar in the basement.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Feb 28, 2011)

This thread just keeps getting better and better


----------



## r1tony (Feb 28, 2011)

Wish my camera was better but this Super Lemon Haze #2 I have is so frosty I thought it had mold.. jesus.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Feb 28, 2011)

some purplekush for ya


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 28, 2011)

When i planted this girl i had no idea what it was until it started to flower on its own then i remembered it was an auto, and SD..Funny but the thing would not grow forever it was only 2" tall and had only two sets of leaves at the age of 5 weeks and since then this is wht has happened with her..all total about 30 days of flower or so..

The first pic is,about 4 weeks from sprout..

The second pic is about 5 weeks from sprout just starting to show her sex..

The third pic is about 6 1/2 weeks from sprout.

And then the final pic's are of her now @ maybe 30 to 35 days of flower no wonder why they call her Speed Devil!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 28, 2011)

wonder woman...., or as i like to call it... wonderful woman.


----------



## chillychill (Feb 28, 2011)

ICE.. good stuff...


----------



## crusty420 (Feb 28, 2011)

rzza said:


> crusty420, your in for a treat man i have been growing the dinafem ww for a while now and i have the same exact pheno as you. its really a nice smoke.
> 
> homebrew, that looks really really nice


MMMMM I wish i could smoke it  But im sure my girlfriend will enjoy. I may take a week off work just so I can try it out. Fucking drug tests.


----------



## crusty420 (Feb 28, 2011)

chillychill said:


> ICE.. good stuff... View attachment 1467786



I planted some ICE and it didnt sprout.....wtf


----------



## sweetswisher (Feb 28, 2011)

View attachment 1468258View attachment 1468260 aurora indica week 7 flower


----------



## Metal n Weed (Mar 1, 2011)

Top o the morning to ya all, just thought I would post a couple more pics. Same shit as before just closer to chop time.

Alph's Cannabis
















one more Sour Thai


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 1, 2011)

Metal n Weed said:


> Top o the morning to ya all, just thought I would post a couple more pics. Same shit as before just closer to chop time.
> 
> Alph's Cannabis
> 
> ...


D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNN!!!! fuckin beautiful man.... honestly.... one of my favorite pictures ive ever seen..... just the colors of those red/orange hairs... adn the light/neon green buds that r almsot white cuz theyre so damn frosty... jsut looks amazing man.. + fucking Rep to you man. lol. u should send those pics to the breeder. bet you they'd use those as one of the main/default pics on their site for that strain.. seriosuly tho. pleeeaaaseee post sum pics wen u chop the bautiful lady down. =)


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 1, 2011)

Harvest day for Dumpster:




...a crop of the previous pic:


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 1, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Harvest day for Dumpster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks fuckin awesome man. =) keep up the great work... cant w8 2 see usm harvest pics of that baby


----------



## cronman (Mar 1, 2011)

i just want to lick it


----------



## r1tony (Mar 1, 2011)

Metal n Weed said:


> Top o the morning to ya all, just thought I would post a couple more pics. Same shit as before just closer to chop time.


DAMN! Man that plant looks plastic its so beautiful!! You are a master bro!


----------



## stabone (Mar 1, 2011)

View attachment 1470404View attachment 1470405View attachment 1470406View attachment 1470407I think I finally figured out my camera, Bubba x OG at day 49


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 2, 2011)

Metal n Weed said:


> Top o the morning to ya all, just thought I would post a couple more pics. Same shit as before just closer to chop time.
> 
> Alph's Cannabis
> 
> ...


Holy shnikes. Nice bud. What camera is that? +rep fershur


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 2, 2011)

anotha pic of my sensi star. =D its only at week 4! and its ridiculously frosty!! i LOVE this strain... hopin my clone pulls thru. this pheno stays nice and short... is FULL of budsites.. adn the budsites are very very TIGHT. hard as a rock.. and very very frosty as well.. and finishes at 7 1/2 - 8 weeks. =) i wanna let 1 veg for a lil longer.. and see how much i can get from it if i let it get a lil bigger.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 2, 2011)

^holy schnikes. Looks good. +rep


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## intensive (Mar 2, 2011)

qrazy train by tga genetics, still hangin in my closet......for now


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 2, 2011)

intensive said:


> View attachment 1471481View attachment 1471478 qrazy train by tga genetics, still hangin in my closet......for now


 beautiful! +rep


----------



## smokeweeda (Mar 2, 2011)

an old rainer mist at week 5 of flowering / week 7 of being introduced to 12/12...


----------



## Time is Now 4:20 (Mar 2, 2011)

an early White Widow top about a week away from harvest.


----------



## JoeCa1i (Mar 2, 2011)

It'll be smashing my vanilla master kush,to make the best Indica of all time.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Had to start making some room for the next chapter so down came the lil engine...


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 3, 2011)

Week-5 Lemon Kush, sweet beauty ​


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 3, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Week-5 Lemon Kush, sweet beauty View attachment 1472512​


wow! those r sumn long ass hairs!! lol. looks great tho. +Rep


----------



## canefan (Mar 3, 2011)

New Blue Diesel week 9, really starting to smell like berries smothered in diesel.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 3, 2011)

jimeny cricket. +rep sir


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 3, 2011)

View attachment 1473082View attachment 1473084View attachment 1473085

newbie grower, still proud of em


----------



## taint (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks great.............


----------



## canefan (Mar 3, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> View attachment 1473082View attachment 1473083View attachment 1473084View attachment 1473085View attachment 1473086
> 
> newbie grower, still proud of em


Looks great newbie or old hand pretty girl.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 3, 2011)

taint said:


> Looks great.............


 Man that looks great. Shes a keeper. What strain? +rep!


----------



## taint (Mar 3, 2011)

That's 3 diff plants,ones a pre 88 g13 ones a venomberry x sweettoothx3 X g13 x bsh and the thirds a black domina x st3 X g13 x bsh.
Thanks and they have been a pleasure to grow.


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

Qrazy Train.....


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 3, 2011)

That Qrazy Train looks AWESOME!!


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 3, 2011)

this is some of my frostiest nug.......a wappa cross.


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 3, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> View attachment 1473082View attachment 1473083View attachment 1473084View attachment 1473085View attachment 1473086
> 
> newbie grower, still proud of em


Looks beautiful for a newb grow !!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 3, 2011)

wonder woman(nirvana) 100% organic.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice! Here's another pic of one of my ladies  3-weeks to go can't wait!!





stoneyluv said:


> wonder woman(nirvana) 100% organic.


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 4, 2011)

*That Wonder Woman looks very sticky and yummy!! Hows the smell?*


----------



## dirk d (Mar 4, 2011)

here's a nug from my last harvest


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 4, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *That Wonder Woman looks very sticky and yummy!! Hows the smell?*


close up it smells like gummy bears.


----------



## GeeTee (Mar 4, 2011)

update day 49 another 1.5-2wks gonna chop chop


----------



## theaksmoker (Mar 4, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 4, 2011)

GeeTee said:


> update day 49 another 1.5-2wks gonna chop chopView attachment 1474964View attachment 1474965View attachment 1474967View attachment 1474969


 man that looks great. what strain? +rep.


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 4, 2011)

.........................................Twisted OG






............................................Reserva Privada OG







.............................blackcherry kush


----------



## GeeTee (Mar 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> man that looks great. what strain? +rep.


hey thx bro that is my querkle she is getting a nice shade of purple even with warm temps


----------



## theaksmoker (Mar 4, 2011)

View attachment 1475194lol


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fruity Pebbles


----------



## crusty420 (Mar 5, 2011)

Dinafem White Widow
DAY 48 gonna go another week then cut the lights for the last 2 

View attachment 1477383View attachment 1477384


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)

ORGANIC WHITE WIDOW


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 6, 2011)

Some lovely buds there my friend


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2011)

rollajoint said:


> Some lovely buds there my friend


 thanks! just trimmed her up last night


----------



## budXL (Mar 6, 2011)

middle of plant View attachment 1478338
top of plant day 49 
todays pic not sure the strand but the cups that the clones came from had the words white russian on them, hope it is true


----------



## Indicator (Mar 7, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> Damn, damn, damn!!! I knew this dude out of Paonia, CO back in the 80's, used to sell by the bud, not by grams! It was great, he would shrink wrap one bud with a price tag inside, so cool! Really good herb, called it paonia bud for obvious reasons.


Grew up in the Paonia area, smoked this almost exclusively from 76-82. Would love to get my paws on it now. Never had to pay for it, folks had mason jars lining the pantry curing... ah, those were the days!


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 7, 2011)

lookin great guys. takin out my ladies for a photoshoot 2morrow morning.. gonna post up sum more up to date pics of that sensi star.. shes looking frostier adn frostier every day now. LOVE it! hopin the clone stays alive.. ive had it for a few weeks now.. soo i dug it up. and found a lil pair of roots about 2-3 inches long. sooo thats goood. harvesting my sharksbreath 2morro too. gonna post sum pics up if that as well


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 7, 2011)

lemon lime... 100% organic.


----------



## stabone (Mar 7, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> lemon lime... 100% organic.


This looks fantastic!!!! +REP to you sir!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 7, 2011)

stabone said:


> This looks fantastic!!!! +REP to you sir!!


Thank you!! she gets harvested this thursday night, if ya wanna see some good bud porn check out my thread!


----------



## cmt1984 (Mar 7, 2011)

dam man, everyone is throwing some amazing buds up here...nice work everybody.


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (Mar 7, 2011)

Day 29 (will update again)
Bubba Kush


----------



## colonuggs (Mar 8, 2011)

i was saving this for a rainy day  Purple Widow


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 8, 2011)

colonuggs said:


> i was saving this for a rainy day  Purple Widow




Jesus Fucking Christ !!!!!! I think I just nutted in my pants.


----------



## GreenLeafer (Mar 8, 2011)

one plant
second plant


----------



## glooberry (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are a couple from Blue Widow at 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 8, 2011)

I said it once, and now I'll say it again this thread just keeps getting better & better  Time to take some more photos of my lovely ladies!


----------



## shmow52 (Mar 8, 2011)

some more og.

View attachment 1482830View attachment 1482831View attachment 1482832


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 9, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> some more og.
> 
> View attachment 1482830View attachment 1482831View attachment 1482832


<<<<<< Doooorrrrrlllllllllll ............


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 9, 2011)

my sensi star at 5 1/2 - 6 weeks flowering. =) im posting only a few pics.. but if u wanna see more. click the link in my signature. im uploading about 30 more pics of her. lol along with my sharksbreath harvest and full moon plant thats 6 weeks into flowering as well.


*Sensi Star ( 5 1/2 - 6 weeks Flowering )

*View attachment 1483803View attachment 1483804View attachment 1483805View attachment 1483806View attachment 1483807View attachment 1483808



not too shabby ehh? lol. got a clone.. its still growing a lil slow.. =/ but once it gets bigger.. im gonna tkae like 3-4 clones from her. adn do a run of all sensi star... but im either gonna let them get a lil bigger.. since they dont seem to ever stretch at all during flowering.... soo either that or ill take like 6-7 clones... adn just flower all of them after a 4 week veg. this is THE best stuff ive ever grown/smoked.. it finishes early (7 weeks. 8 weeks max) it stays short.. the buds are very tight and compact.. adn are ROCK SOLID wen it comes time to chop.. it smells amazing (lemon/lemon pine-sol) its frosty as fuck.... looks great wen its cured... smokes nice and smooth. tastes greaat... and best of all...it gets you HIGH AS SHIT!! lol. cant think of anythign bad about it.. besides that i dont have more of it growing right now. lol​


----------



## raiderdan (Mar 9, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> I said it once, and now I'll say it again this thread just keeps getting better & better  Time to take some more photos of my lovely ladies!


More pics! I am doing the same strain, only 2 weeks in. Did you get your babies from Harborside?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

headband x OG kush


----------



## glooberry (Mar 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> my sensi star at 5 1/2 - 6 weeks flowering. =) im posting only a few pics.. but if u wanna see more. click the link in my signature. im uploading about 30 more pics of her. lol along with my sharksbreath harvest and full moon plant thats 6 weeks into flowering as well.
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


structure wise, that sensi star looks alot like my arjans haze #3. really cool that sativas can grow like indicas.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> headband x OG kush


 nice job! that is definitely a keeper strain


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## webb107 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a special K plant that is looking to be a huge trichome producer its only 4 weeks on 12/12 ATm, ill post pics when its done


----------



## webb107 (Mar 9, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> View attachment 1484857View attachment 1484859View attachment 1484860View attachment 1484862View attachment 1484864View attachment 1484865View attachment 1484866


That bud Looks so good i can almost taste it what strain?


----------



## shmow52 (Mar 9, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> View attachment 1484857View attachment 1484859View attachment 1484860View attachment 1484862View attachment 1484864View attachment 1484865View attachment 1484866


you are truly a professional marijuana cultivator!! + rep if possible.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 9, 2011)

heres a few Cindy 99 shots...i got lazy the last couple weeks and didnt take many more pics...these are 25-35 days of 12/12..but dont quote me on that one


----------



## phyzix (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 9, 2011)

This is Skunkberry ....leaf didnt rez up alot but the buds were coated


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2011)

webb107 said:


> That bud Looks so good i can almost taste it what strain?


 those are all bubba kush, from a few different grows. thanks!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 9, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> you are truly a professional marijuana cultivator!! + rep if possible.


 hey thanks for the rep! 


Dizzle Frost said:


> heres a few Cindy 99 shots...i got lazy the last couple weeks and didnt take many more pics...these are 25-35 days of 12/12..but dont quote me on that one
> 
> View attachment 1484886View attachment 1484888View attachment 1484889View attachment 1484890


 nice buds brotha. i got a c99 goin in veg right now, you dig the strain?


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 10, 2011)

Week 6 Lemon Kush, grow sweet baby grow


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> my sensi star at 5 1/2 - 6 weeks flowering. =) im posting only a few pics.. but if u wanna see more. click the link in my signature. im uploading about 30 more pics of her. lol along with my sharksbreath harvest and full moon plant thats 6 weeks into flowering as well.
> 
> 
> *Sensi Star ( 5 1/2 - 6 weeks Flowering )
> ...



Get a mop........ I just can't stop the flow of saliva !


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 10, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Get a mop........ I just can't stop the flow of saliva !


lol. took me a lil while 2 get that. hahahaha. yeaaa i love this strain/pheno.. hopin to keep her around for a while. maybe breed it with sumthing else. =)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 10, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> hey thanks for the rep!
> 
> nice buds brotha. i got a c99 goin in veg right now, you dig the strain?


thanks bro....i dig it....it quickley became of my fav grows and ill never get rid of it  Its fun to grow to.


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> This is Skunkberry ....leaf didnt rez up alot but the buds were coated
> 
> View attachment 1484911View attachment 1484912View attachment 1484913View attachment 1484914


Soooooooo tasty lookin !!!!! man looks like a bunch of blueberries exploded inside-out into budz !!!!! I bet the smoke is amazing !


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thanks bro....i dig it....it quickley became of my fav grows and ill never get rid of it  Its fun to grow to.



from seed or clone?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 10, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Soooooooo tasty lookin !!!!! man looks like a bunch of blueberries exploded inside-out into budz !!!!! I bet the smoke is amazing !


 thanks dude...its real good smoke.... that cut tastes like blueberry/choc/danky with a hint of skunk and pretty potent ...its a simple X but one of my favs all time.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 10, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> from seed or clone?


 seeds..i got em from joey weed @ hemp depot. F2 brothers grimm. But i like growing from clones with it alot better. The clones i grew out from those plants were alot stronger and better all around (taste/yield/appearance/resin). So find yurself a nice keeper and run clones with her, yul thank yurself later. Good thing is they presex themselves early in veg...of 3 runs of seed i found between day 20-26 all the males had shown sex and some of the females. So keeping a nice mama plant is easy cuz you dont have to force it for sex.


----------



## beardogg (Mar 10, 2011)

Aurora Indica, despite getting a bit fried...


----------



## stabone (Mar 11, 2011)

getting real close. day 58, bubba x og kush
View attachment 1487341View attachment 1487343


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice  How's that smoke?? My lemon kush taste so sweet & fruity 



chb444220 said:


> my sensi star at 5 1/2 - 6 weeks flowering. =) im posting only a few pics.. but if u wanna see more. click the link in my signature. im uploading about 30 more pics of her. lol along with my sharksbreath harvest and full moon plant thats 6 weeks into flowering as well.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 11, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Nice  How's that smoke?? My lemon kush taste so sweet & fruity


the smokes great!! deff my favorite! its really sweet as well.... not as fruity as wen its growing but the smpoke is great! a very very nice high as well. =D


----------



## Metal n Weed (Mar 12, 2011)

Just a little Blue Dream, she smells lovely also


----------



## Mr.Folgers (Mar 12, 2011)

My Pineapple Express.... only 4 weeks though. Should get much better!!!


----------



## GeeTee (Mar 12, 2011)

Querkle day 57 gonna go another week maybe 10days


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 12, 2011)

nice plants people so much rezyn! that AI looks deadly

heres a couple more, this is C-99 x Blueberry


----------



## allywado (Mar 12, 2011)

My first grow ever.

Chronic Haze.

About 3 weeks left.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 12, 2011)

very nice first grow. looks extremely dank!


----------



## beardogg (Mar 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice plants people so much rezyn! that AI looks deadly


Thanks! I've seen a couple other versions of finished AI but it didnt look like that!!! Cut it yesterday and I'll post a couple when its cured.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 12, 2011)

beardogg said:


> Thanks! I've seen a couple other versions of finished AI but it didnt look like that!!! Cut it yesterday and I'll post a couple when its cured.....


 same here..ive seen 3 grows with em and they were tall lanky shitty plants...but were frosty, yurs looks like its sposta be  ...makes we wanna order some now


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 12, 2011)

179 pages of super weeds! Man! I almost didn't make it through it! Was worth every minute! Props to everyone!


----------



## phyzix (Mar 13, 2011)

Let me know if I should stop spamming with pictures


----------



## chillwills (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice phyzix! If those are your photos and buds then No dont stop. lol

Very nice nugs and great photography.


----------



## chronichaze (Mar 13, 2011)

Growin my name
chronichaze


allywado said:


> My first grow ever.
> 
> Chronic Haze.
> 
> ...


----------



## allywado (Mar 13, 2011)

chronichaze said:


> Growin my name
> chronichaze


Jealous much? lol hahaha.

Its from the world of seeds, a cross between chronic and haze believe it or not . 

I'd have to say its very easy to grow too as this is my first grow n ive managed to get them that shiny


----------



## allywado (Mar 13, 2011)

View attachment 1491388A nice shiny new picture -


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

deep purple synthetic






white berry x redwood kush organic






not sure the strains here but a few different ones






bubba kush organic






bubba kush organic






bubba kush organic






trainwreck x early skunk organic


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking magnificent man!!! Plus REP++


aeviaanah said:


> deep purple synthetic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budXL (Mar 13, 2011)

yummmmm! i want to smoke that!!!!

heres mine chopping down in 5 days!


----------



## phyzix (Mar 13, 2011)

Good stuff aeviaanah


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 13, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Good stuff aeviaanah


 thanks brotha!


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 13, 2011)

GeeTee said:


> Querkle day 57 gonna go another week maybe 10daysView attachment 1489674View attachment 1489675View attachment 1489676View attachment 1489677View attachment 1489678


wow man.... fuckin BEAUTIFUL!!! man. i dont think i could wait another DAY! nevermind a week - 10 days! hahaha


----------



## phyzix (Mar 13, 2011)

I decided against quoting the block of images


----------



## stabone (Mar 13, 2011)

bubba x og kush, 2 plants coming down tonight, 6 more within the next week. these ladies are the frostiest and most fragrant nugget I have ever grown by far!


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 14, 2011)

Very Nice  



stabone said:


> View attachment 1492759View attachment 1492760 bubba x og kush, 2 plants coming down tonight, 6 more within the next week. these ladies are the frostiest and most fragrant nugget I have ever grown by far!


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 14, 2011)

stabone said:


> View attachment 1492759View attachment 1492760 bubba x og kush, 2 plants coming down tonight, 6 more within the next week. these ladies are the frostiest and most fragrant nugget I have ever grown by far!


wow man... really fuckin nice! gonna try to make the pics a lil bigger


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 14, 2011)

*Jack The Ripper @ 7 Weeks*



*Da Purps @ 8 Weeks*



*Tangerine Haze @ 7 Weeks*



ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stabone (Mar 14, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Very Nice





chb444220 said:


> wow man... really fuckin nice! gonna try to make the pics a lil bigger


Thanks guys! Come check out my journal, there is a link for the bubbas' in my sig below. both journals are current and there is a ton of nice bud porn in there with some harvest pics coming shortly.


----------



## Bauks (Mar 14, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze 

[youtube]etn-nhO-6xA[/youtube]


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 15, 2011)

Blankfeeler said:


> *Jack The Ripper @ 7 Weeks*
> 
> View attachment 1493276
> 
> ...


nice pics man. LOVE Da Purps. i wanna try to grow sum of that one of these days. weneva i see pcis of it.. im always impressed. ur pic is no different. =)


----------



## stabone (Mar 15, 2011)

a little bubba nug I picked the other day, no cure but still really tasty, long lasting high, picked at 100% cloudy trichs on day 61

and her sisters looking nice and sexy, coming this week


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 15, 2011)

stabone said:


> View attachment 1495046 a little bubba nug I picked the other day, no cure but still really tasty, long lasting high, picked at 100% cloudy trichs on day 61
> 
> and her sisters looking nice and sexy, coming this weekView attachment 1495050View attachment 1495051View attachment 1495052


 oh yea thats the bk.. do you know which cut this is? +rep.


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 15, 2011)

stabone said:


> View attachment 1495046 a little bubba nug I picked the other day, no cure but still really tasty, long lasting high, picked at 100% cloudy trichs on day 61
> 
> and her sisters looking nice and sexy, coming this week


those are some nice foxtails you got there!!!


----------



## stabone (Mar 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> oh yea thats the bk.. do you know which cut this is? +rep.


 Actually I don't. I was told it was a Bubba Kush crossed with OG kush, I really liked the way it grew while in veg so I cloned the hell out of it, I am really glad I did. It will be around for a long time



stoneyluv said:


> those are some nice foxtails you got there!!!


 Thanks, there getting pretty intense


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw this thread and thought i'd post up some pics of my latest grow of Barney's Farm - Acapulco Gold. This is the frostiest bud I've grown to date...


----------



## Beansly (Mar 16, 2011)

Dayzt said:


> I saw this thread and thought i'd post up some pics of my latest grow of Barney's Farm - Acapulco Gold. This is the frostiest bud I've grown to date...


Nice bfac, I was gonna grow that for my first indoor grow but i went with something else. I hope to get back to it someday. Did you get many hermies from the feminized seeds?


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucken Eh! I got this strain too...great minds think alike... glad to see its fuckin awesome......mines just a baby now, only about 2" high.....should get an indoor crop in round 3-4months and im gunna guerrilla some so another harvest in Oct! Sweet man +rep


Dayzt said:


> I saw this thread and thought i'd post up some pics of my latest grow of Barney's Farm - Acapulco Gold. This is the frostiest bud I've grown to date...


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2011)

i havent had a problem with a hermie plant from ANY FEM seeds yet. =) i had a BB go hermie. but that was a strain that a friend made on accident. but other than that.. never had any hermie problems. i like growing FEM seeds


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Sensi Star

*




*Full Moon

*




ill post more pics up in a couple more weeks.. once they get a lil more frosty. =) The full moon continues to amaze me tho... sooooooo frosty for a sativa.​


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> nice pics man. LOVE Da Purps. i wanna try to grow sum of that one of these days. weneva i see pcis of it.. im always impressed. ur pic is no different. =)


It has a very unique lavender & grape flavor! Very juicy plant! Just harvested yesterday!


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 16, 2011)

Blankfeeler said:


> It has a very unique lavender & grape flavor! Very juicy plant! Just harvested yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 1497057



thats indeed a beautiful bud you have there buddy. beautiful colors to it.. excellent grow if that's really yours. 

peace


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 16, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> thats indeed a beautiful bud you have there buddy. beautiful colors to it.. excellent grow if that's really yours.
> 
> peace


Yes......... It is mine! I may be a lot of things but a thieving poser I am not! Hehehehehehe......


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 16, 2011)

Blankfeeler said:


> Yes......... It is mine! I may be a lot of thinks but a thieving poser I am not! Hehehehehehe......



good to hear..


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 16, 2011)

Also harvested a couple of Pot Of Golds


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 16, 2011)

View attachment 1498330View attachment 1498331View attachment 1498332View attachment 1498333View attachment 1498347View attachment 1498348View attachment 1498349View attachment 1498350 

im a first timer so be brutal and the camera is almost as bad as a phone camera, but you can still see on some of the pics.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Mar 17, 2011)

Ooo so sweet & lemony  Still waiting for the rest to finish, about a week left. Here's one of the buds I cut off from the lower branches.



Peace out


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 17, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> View attachment 1498330View attachment 1498331View attachment 1498332View attachment 1498333View attachment 1498347View attachment 1498348View attachment 1498349View attachment 1498350
> 
> im a first timer so be brutal and the camera is almost as bad as a phone camera, but you can still see on some of the pics.


not bad not bad. =) wat strain? shes a hairy one. lol and the hairs are a very nice color =) looks VERY close to being done. deff not bad for ur 1st grow man... better than my 1st grow.


----------



## phyzix (Mar 17, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> im a first timer so be brutal and the camera is almost as bad as a phone camera, but you can still see on some of the pics.


Use flash to make them shine.


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 17, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> not bad not bad. =) wat strain? shes a hairy one. lol and the hairs are a very nice color =) looks VERY close to being done. deff not bad for ur 1st grow man... better than my 1st grow.


Very pretty plant! Love the colors!


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 17, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> not bad not bad. =) wat strain? shes a hairy one. lol and the hairs are a very nice color =) looks VERY close to being done. deff not bad for ur 1st grow man... better than my 1st grow.


one is c-red, and theres a "twog" trainwreck x ogre, and bagseed


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Mar 18, 2011)

damn! everyones buds are looking really good, im waiting for mine to finish, i think i have a couple weeks left. this is only my second grow, my first using (attempting to) augmented nutrients.


----------



## Greather420 (Mar 18, 2011)

Just did a fresh chop...here are some pics of more purple kush and AK-48...pretty sure you can tell which is which!!

View attachment 1500675View attachment 1500677


----------



## Blankfeeler (Mar 18, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Just did a fresh chop...here are some pics of more purple kush and AK-48...pretty sure you can tell which is which!!
> 
> View attachment 1500675View attachment 1500677View attachment 1500678
> View attachment 1500676


Freakin' Yummy!


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's a Cali Connection Tahoe OG I just cut last night.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 18, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Just did a fresh chop...here are some pics of more purple kush and AK-48...pretty sure you can tell which is which!!
> 
> View attachment 1500675View attachment 1500677View attachment 1500678
> View attachment 1500676


that looks good!! Really good!

nice job man.!


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 18, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> View attachment 1473082View attachment 1473083View attachment 1473084View attachment 1473085View attachment 1473086
> 
> newbie grower, still proud of em



Looks alright.. they're decent looking. Not bad for a new grower..

Would have been better if we could have seen the true color of the buds though. 


peace.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 18, 2011)

nice shiznit peeps!


----------



## CallmeTex (Mar 18, 2011)

Man Jerry, that looks real nice!


----------



## endive (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow! So many gorgeous shots posted here!

The finished pieces from the plants in my previous post.


click me​


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 18, 2011)

Jerry Garcia said:


> Here's a Cali Connection Tahoe OG I just cut last night.


 Always impressive Jerry! +rep. You get great colors out of your plants too. I notice the organics help contribute to this. Plants seem much more happy after I made the switch. Whats been up? What other strains you runnin?


----------



## shell (Mar 18, 2011)

707 Headband just before chop!


----------



## skunkiefun (Mar 18, 2011)

G13 Haze just before harvest.


----------



## stabone (Mar 18, 2011)

DAMN! That G13 Haze looks amazing Skunkiefun!

Jerry>>>Looking good as always.

Shell, Endive>>> I mean everybody Great work all around


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

First grow, Chornic Haze in soil under 400W hps

View attachment 1502340


----------



## devero420 (Mar 19, 2011)

I love just about every cousin and variation of Haze, it is such a beautiful strain, I'm too impatient for it though.


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

devero420 said:


> I love just about every cousin and variation of Haze, it is such a beautiful strain, I'm too impatient for it though.


My chronic haze is from world of seeds and its a cross with pure haze and pure chronic, 10 week flowering guideline but im at 8 and seeing specs of amber


----------



## stabone (Mar 19, 2011)

some of that bubog, that just went into jars the other day.


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Mar 19, 2011)

thru the loupe


----------



## devero420 (Mar 19, 2011)

allywado said:


> My chronic haze is from world of seeds and its a cross with pure haze and pure chronic, 10 week flowering guideline but im at 8 and seeing specs of amber


Hows the smell? Is it strong?


----------



## allywado (Mar 19, 2011)

devero420 said:


> Hows the smell? Is it strong?


Pretty stinky, not taking over the house stinky but pretty stinky yeah


----------



## CallmeTex (Mar 19, 2011)

stabone said:


> some of that bubog, that just went into jars the other day.
> 
> View attachment 1502411View attachment 1502412View attachment 1502413View attachment 1502414


Pure niceness Stabone.


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Nice bfac, I was gonna grow that for my first indoor grow but i went with something else. I hope to get back to it someday. Did you get many hermies from the feminized seeds?


The AG was a great grow - 5/5 fem seeds and they all finished out, no seeds in it at all. It's a real heavy hitter - sends you soaring, creates some heavy thinking and deep discussions - trancendental I'd even say. The back-end of the high comes down softly and still allows you to sleep. Probably a good 2-3 hr high from about a half of a joint - finish it all and your whole afternoon will be shot..lol.


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 19, 2011)

Just harvested today - thot I'd throw up some pics for the bro's in this thread...enjoy!!


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 19, 2011)

^wow nice!


----------



## devero420 (Mar 20, 2011)

allywado said:


> Pretty stinky, not taking over the house stinky but pretty stinky yeah


 Nice maybe I will try it. Thanks!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

maybe not dat frosty but nice anyway.....grapefruit done 12-12 from seed in coco


----------



## stabone (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks good to me Del6


----------



## del66666 (Mar 20, 2011)

cheers so does yours mate............


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 20, 2011)

Ive noticed the frostiest strains arent always the best. What matters is the thc content within the trichombs. Hypothetically, a strain can have double the amounts of trichombs but half the amount of thc within those trichombs.


----------



## BluBerry (Mar 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Ive noticed the frostiest strains arent always the best. What matters is the thc content within the trichombs. Hypothetically, a strain can have double the amounts of trichombs but half the amount of thc within those trichombs.


*This is true. But the frosty ones sure do look good*


----------



## HungryMan420 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here is a pick of my DeadHead Og right befor i harvest tricomes were 65/35 so im a happy boy its super frosty tho wish i had a better camra for better close ups these truely do it no justice! Lol Peace


----------



## stabone (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 21, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Always impressive Jerry! +rep. You get great colors out of your plants too. I notice the organics help contribute to this. Plants seem much more happy after I made the switch. Whats been up? What other strains you runnin?


Organics do make for happy plants 

Right now I've got Querkle, Space Queen, Tahoe OG, Sour OG, Amnesia Lemon, Reserva Privada Sour Diesel, Reserva Privada OG Kush, Cali Connection Sour Diesel, Jamaican Me Crazy, Soma NYC Diesel and Sharksbreath...check out my thread for details (link in signature).


----------



## devero420 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is Nirvana's AK48 not the 'frostiest' but I think shes beautiful.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 21, 2011)

View attachment 1507029View attachment 1507030View attachment 1507031View attachment 1507032View attachment 1507033View attachment 1507034


----------



## Greather420 (Mar 21, 2011)

devero420 said:


> This is Nirvana's AK48 not the 'frostiest' but I think shes beautiful.


Don't worry, she will frost up real nice! Here's some AK48 about a week into curing....just a preview of what you have coming to you!!


----------



## Unclejoe51 (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's some White Widow/Durban that gets some very nice crust going.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 22, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Don't worry, she will frost up real nice! Here's some AK48 about a week into curing....just a preview of what you have coming to you!!
> 
> View attachment 1507155View attachment 1507156


niiiice. =D i got sum AK 48 seeds as well. bout to germ a couple righ tnow actually. that shgit looks BOMBBBB tho! and i like that issue of hightimes as well. got sum badass glass in there


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 22, 2011)

n1knightmare said:


> Here is a couple pics of my Floja. I am still trimming but scissors keep getting stuck on me so i took a little break. LOL


hey buddy.. hey, that looks pretty good man. I just wanted to give you some advice.. just trying to help ya out. You said your scissors keep getting stuck right? Well, I had the same problem.. until a good friend of mine (well known breeder) told me a trick. Well, its not really a trick.. but these things make trimming so much easier. They did for me anyhow.. I'm talking about a small pair of nose-hair trimmers. Mine look like a minature sized pair of scissors.. all chrome/shiny looking.

But yeah.. they work freaking great when it comes to the hideous trimming times.. I personally don't mind the actual part of doing the trimming. I kinda like doing it.. its just, I got a fairly bad case of arthritus in my fingers/hands.. and usually it doesn't take but 15 to 30 minutes for it to kick in.. so that makes it that much harder for me. I usually get to the point where I _have_ to give my hands and fingers a break.. because the pain is so bad. Not only the pain.. but its gotten so bad in the past where my fingers actually felt like they had locked up on me.. shit hurt bad! But ever since I have switched over to these nose-hair trimmers I've been able to go over an hour straight without having terrible pain in my fingers and hands. It's freaking awsome! They do an excellent job too man.. they allow you to get into those tight spaces that other bigger trimmers wouldn't allow you to get to. They leave a nice and clean professional trim.. 

peace.


----------



## Bauks (Mar 22, 2011)

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## Locked Up (Mar 23, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> hey buddy.. hey, that looks pretty good man. I just wanted to give you some advice.. just trying to help ya out. You said your scissors keep getting stuck right? Well, I had the same problem.. until a good friend of mine (well known breeder) told me a trick. Well, its not really a trick.. but these things make trimming so much easier. They did for me anyhow.. I'm talking about a small pair of nose-hair trimmers. Mine look like a minature sized pair of scissors.. all chrome/shiny looking.
> 
> But yeah.. they work freaking great when it comes to the hideous trimming times.. I personally don't mind the actual part of doing the trimming. I kinda like doing it.. its just, I got a fairly bad case of arthritus in my fingers/hands.. and usually it doesn't take but 15 to 30 minutes for it to kick in.. so that makes it that much harder for me. I usually get to the point where I _have_ to give my hands and fingers a break.. because the pain is so bad. Not only the pain.. but its gotten so bad in the past where my fingers actually felt like they had locked up on me.. shit hurt bad! But ever since I have switched over to these nose-hair trimmers I've been able to go over an hour straight without having terrible pain in my fingers and hands. It's freaking awsome! They do an excellent job too man.. they allow you to get into those tight spaces that other bigger trimmers wouldn't allow you to get to. They leave a nice and clean professional trim..
> 
> peace.


This ^ 
I trim with those scissors too and it works great


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 23, 2011)

i know i keep apammin but if you could taste this shit you would be too. got my second run started, hopoe its even better with fewer noobie mistakes,


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey convict, looks good, but in both posts you fail to mention what it is, what pheno, etc? Smoke, taste, etc. would be cool too. Thanks bro.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 24, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> View attachment 1510269View attachment 1510270View attachment 1510271View attachment 1510272View attachment 1510273View attachment 1510274
> i know i keep apammin but if you could taste this shit you would be too. got my second run started, hopoe its even better with fewer noobie mistakes,


yeaa man those buds look pretty nice man. hwo come u didnt trim them up tho? woulda gave it MUCH more bag appeal. but regardless. theyre great lookin nugs. and idc how many pics u post man. the more the better. thats wat i made this thread for!


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 24, 2011)

heres a couple cool pics i found on a diff site. but deff worth showin off here. 

*1st* pic is Devil Boy *(dannyboy x taco) X (krowberry x double purple doja) *done by Gonzo


View attachment 1511358



*2nd* pic is Grape Ape. Grown by Ent. 
​


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 24, 2011)

awww... damnit.. the pics didnt come out like they did on the other thread. on the other thread.. they were spinning... to show off all the other angles of the bud... >=/ here.. ill just post the link to that page sop u guys can see wtf im talkin about. lol.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=21317&page=538


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 24, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> Hey convict, looks good, but in both posts you fail to mention what it is, what pheno, etc? Smoke, taste, etc. would be cool too. Thanks bro.


 Cred-this was a very bushy Columbian Red that took about 70 days and didn't finish outdoors on time. I had acquired an Auto Affie that was crossed with Trainwreck x Ogres (TWOG as I call it). All the auto generating traits are removed from backcrossing back to the TWOG until stabilized. What it will do is shave off about 10 days to over 2 weeks off the finishing time and an increased potency to an already nice sat. This cross should finish in about 65 days, maybe a few sooner.

the entire plant from seed in a bag of soil. until harvest was 90 days. total
the smell is extereme chemical skunk. dont know how to describe it, but i do know that after a bowl of it my buddies have to chill @ the house for a few hours cause they dont feel safe to drive. seasond medical card holders. 
taste is a menthol skunk citrus flavor you can taste for literally an hour after you amoke, unless your a cig smoker then even after my cig i could still taste the herb over the tobac.
im new to all this, have grown outdoors previously, but you dont get to brag and show it off. not if you want your crop to survive the next year without gettin jacked.
the other is 
TWOG- This is actually an Auto Affie x Trainwreck x Ogres. This was the main reason for seeding an entire crop. I needed those TWOG (AA) genetics to reduce the outdoor finishing times up here and plan on crossing many other strains we can't normally run outdoors. These aren't the biggest yielders but will probably become a favorite night time med. Nice fruity light flavour. like a bowl of fruity pebbles. not as strong as actual fruity pebbles mind you, but quite fruity These will probably be done in 55-60 days,


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Mar 25, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> Cred-this was a very bushy Columbian Red that took about 70 days and didn't finish outdoors on time. I had acquired an Auto Affie that was crossed with Trainwreck x Ogres (TWOG as I call it). All the auto generating traits are removed from backcrossing back to the TWOG until stabilized. What it will do is shave off about 10 days to over 2 weeks off the finishing time and an increased potency to an already nice sat. This cross should finish in about 65 days, maybe a few sooner.View attachment 1511763View attachment 1511764
> 
> the entire plant from seed in a bag of soil. until harvest was 90 days. total
> the smell is extereme chemical skunk. dont know how to describe it, but i do know that after a bowl of it my buddies have to chill @ the house for a few hours cause they dont feel safe to drive. seasond medical card holders.
> ...


YEAH!!! Now THATS what I'm talking about! Great job, bro, keep up the great work!! That is some good shit you got going on there bro!


----------



## del66666 (Mar 25, 2011)

a few pics of some grapefruit i cut yesterday......


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 25, 2011)

del66666 said:


> a few pics of some grapefruit i cut yesterday......


that looks tasty


----------



## jeeba (Mar 25, 2011)

View attachment 1513473Kandy Kush havent harvested yet.Ill post a pic when its done.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 25, 2011)

jeeba said:


> View attachment 1513473Kandy Kush havent harvested yet.Ill post a pic when its done.


 nom nom. how long does it take to grow kush? ihave heard it takes a long time, longer than a sativa even.


----------



## jeeba (Mar 26, 2011)

This 1 Ive heard is 10 weeks but in the strain info it just says long.


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 26, 2011)

wow. mine's entire life cycle was 90 days. seed to chop. gemination time included. dont think ill be growin any kush soon, lol. i'll harvest twice and be workin on my 3rd harvest while the kush is stilkl growing for its first!!


----------



## jeeba (Mar 26, 2011)

Ya slow but its stank and yields massive.Gl on your endeavors


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 26, 2011)

*




*


----------



## phyzix (Mar 26, 2011)

I thought this would come out better when I took the picture


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 26, 2011)

phyzix said:


> I thought this would come out better when I took the picture


yeah, you should be ashamed of that. looks horrible. you should just give up.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Mar 26, 2011)

super silver haze


----------



## helacus (Mar 27, 2011)

heres mine


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 27, 2011)

*768.jpg





white berry x redwood kush






white berry x redwood kush






trainwreck x earlyskunk






bubba kush






white berry x redwood kush






white berry x redwood kush






bubba kush






bubba kush *


----------



## lotsOweed (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow awesome pics and strains. That redwood kush looks great


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 28, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damnnn man.. thats a sexy ass bud u got there... lol


----------



## OrezO (Apr 2, 2011)

Unknown strain, _I call her Starburst._
View attachment 1529125View attachment 1529120

_Macro Shots_
View attachment 1529128View attachment 1529127View attachment 1529126View attachment 1529124View attachment 1529123View attachment 1529122View attachment 1529119

_Two more weeks of flower accompanied by 3 days of darkness will ensure she gets much frostier._
_I'll have to post the harvest pics when she's done._


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damnnn man.. thats a sexy ass bud u got there... lol


 lol thanks brotha!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 2, 2011)

These are not mine but I thought some might enjoy seeing a Maui sativa that's been kept going in clone form since the 70's. The owner of these plants has offered a cutting of it to Neville to use in the creation of the strain he's working on he calls The Grail. I don't know if he will consider using it, but it looks pretty special and it brings back a lot of memories of decades gone by.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> These are not mine but I thought some might enjoy seeing a Maui sativa that's been kept going in clone form since the 70's. The owner of these plants has offered a cutting of it to Neville to use in the creation of the strain he's working on he calls The Grail. I don't know if he will consider using it, but it looks pretty special and it brings back a lot of memories of decades gone by.


 Man thats a killer lookin sativa. I wasnt aware they had bud this potent in the 70's. Maybe it wasnt wide spread or something? Real nice!


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man thats a killer lookin sativa. I wasnt aware they had bud this potent in the 70's. Maybe it wasnt wide spread or something? Real nice!


There is a MAJOR misconception among the young about pot from the 60's and the 70's. They think it was all the over-dried pressed Mexican brickweed .. that actually came along later when Mexican pot farmers learned about heavier producing faster flowering indicas and tried to make crosses and took some pretty decent strains and destroyed them. Not everything was fantastic back then, but there were some that were as good or better than anything that exists today. 

But you are right about how widespread the better strains were. Where I lived you always had a choice from several really top strains but in some areas you didn't. Anyone from an area that didn't would say pot stunk back then .... but anyone with access to the best of the era would say pot was better back then.


----------



## raiderdan (Apr 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> There is a MAJOR misconception among the young about pot from the 60's and the 70's. They think it was all the over-dried pressed Mexican brickweed .. that actually came along later when Mexican pot farmers learned about heavier producing faster flowering indicas and tried to make crosses and took some pretty decent strains and destroyed them. Not everything was fantastic back then, but there were some that were as good or better than anything that exists today.
> 
> But you are right about how widespread the better strains were. Where I lived you always had a choice from several really top strains but in some areas you didn't. Anyone from an area that didn't would say pot stunk back then .... but anyone with access to the best of the era would say pot was better back then.


 "Not everything was fantastic back then, but there were some that were as good or better than anything that exists today."

BULLSHIT


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 3, 2011)

> * Originally Posted by Brick Top
> There is a MAJOR misconception among the young about pot from the 60's and the 70's. They think it was all the over-dried pressed Mexican brickweed .. that actually came along later when Mexican pot farmers learned about heavier producing faster flowering indicas and tried to make crosses and took some pretty decent strains and destroyed them. Not everything was fantastic back then, but there were some that were as good or better than anything that exists today.
> 
> But you are right about how widespread the better strains were. Where I lived you always had a choice from several really top strains but in some areas you didn't. Anyone from an area that didn't would say pot stunk back then .... but anyone with access to the best of the era would say pot was better back then.
> *





raiderdan said:


> "Not everything was fantastic back then, but there were some that were as good or better than anything that exists today."
> 
> BULLSHIT


What year did you begin toking? What year did you begin growing? How long of a list can you put together of the famous old school strains that you smoked in the 60's and 70's and also grew?

How large is your strain comparative base and level of exposure to a large number of strains over the DECADES to be able to support your claim saying what I said was; "BULLSHIT?"


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 3, 2011)

bricktop, i didn't think you were still with RIU... I talk about your threads and posts all the time in my thread.... good things of course!! good to see your still here!


----------



## taint (Apr 3, 2011)

You go brick,fucking kids these days think everythings as new as they are.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 3, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> There is a MAJOR misconception among the young about pot from the 60's and the 70's. They think it was all the over-dried pressed Mexican brickweed .. that actually came along later when Mexican pot farmers learned about heavier producing faster flowering indicas and tried to make crosses and took some pretty decent strains and destroyed them. Not everything was fantastic back then, but there were some that were as good or better than anything that exists today.
> 
> But you are right about how widespread the better strains were. Where I lived you always had a choice from several really top strains but in some areas you didn't. Anyone from an area that didn't would say pot stunk back then .... but anyone with access to the best of the era would say pot was better back then.


 Being born in the mid 80's, i was unaware of that. Thanks brotha! +rep. I guess my mom was in one of those areas that didnt have the good stuff.


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Apr 3, 2011)

I need a better camera, but some nice lookin buds i harvested today...

View attachment 1531887View attachment 1531888View attachment 1531889


----------



## Dick Moser (Apr 4, 2011)

to brick top, i just love seeing how you can share other poeples work and other poeples ideas like a real 'orrible cunt, and dont really amount to much but cheek smacking yourself. thanks for those sexy stolen nugs pics and every other thing you have fucking robbed from your fellows. cunt. what year did you start growing? when did you smoke your fisrt doobie...oh wait i dont give a shit cause you dont know dick.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 4, 2011)

Dick Moser said:


> to brick top, i just love seeing how you can share other poeples work and other poeples ideas like a real 'orrible cunt, and dont really amount to much but cheek smacking yourself. thanks for those sexy stolen nugs pics and every other thing you have fucking robbed from your fellows. cunt. what year did you start growing? when did you smoke your fisrt doobie...oh wait i dont give a shit cause you dont know dick.


What you call; "sexy stolen nugs" I saw as an opportunity for the many people here who were not alive in the 60's and the 70's and who believe all strains from that era were low grade dirt-weed to get a chance to see something from that era and then have a better idea of what things were actually like. 

As for what I do know and what I might not know, you are of course more than welcome to your own personal opinion. But you should never be so foolish as to believe that just because you want or believe something to be a certain way that it will magically and mystically become what you want or believe it to be.


----------



## erokb (Apr 4, 2011)

I wasn't around for the 70s but I can't imagine it being entirely different from now. The bad was bad, the good was good, maybe the good was better. Considering that the genetics were more pure, but considering the advance in knowledge and technology concerning cannabis maybe its a little better that way now. The argument seems circular, though I wouldn't think of arguing with someone that much older than me with that much more experience. Especially not being alive back then, might make me look like a pretentious and arrogant angst filled teenager...


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 4, 2011)

erokb said:


> I wasn't around for the 70s but I can't imagine it being entirely different from now. The bad was bad, the good was good, maybe the good was better. Considering that the genetics were more pure, but considering the advance in knowledge and technology concerning cannabis maybe its a little better that way now. The argument seems circular, though I wouldn't think of arguing with someone that much older than me with that much more experience. Especially not being alive back then, might make me look like a pretentious and arrogant angst filled teenager...



As I said, not all strains were great back then. The average strain of today is better than the average strain of the past. And in some areas people did not have equal access to certain strains that others had. But the best of them from the past could stand toe to toe with anything from today, and some would come out on top taking the Pepsi challenge. 

The biggest difference in strains of today compared to the past is variety. You can get some sativa high mixed with some indica stone, and that is something we did not have. But when talking pure potency, there never was the massive increase in potency that most people today believe occurred. 

Most people today do not know how the way THC levels were tested was changed and it resulted in a false major increase in levels of THC. What's more, they don't want to know because the puppies of today want and need to believe they are smoking the most potent pot that has existed to date.

Since this is a thread for showing frosty bud and not discussing things I suggest that before it turns into a discussion thread that people just go back to posting frost on the pumpkin ... and I apologize to any and all for having attempted to show them a bit of history, something from the past that they would, and could, never imagine existed. I just thought some might like to see how a roughly 40 year old strain would compare to the pictures of modern strains. Evidently I was wrong in believing some might be interested.


----------



## Dick Moser (Apr 4, 2011)

well brick top i can't hate you for taking the high ground after showing a marvelous lack of "knowledge" and a superb surplus of shit, and you are right this isnt a fourom or thread in which a debate is really acceptable, so after i am sure you have given this a read over i will happily delete and fill with bud porn i have a RIGHT to show other people.so firstly brick, lets go over some "changes" in the times i sure you missed with your head up someones ass. 1.) the legalities involved have EVOLVED and guess what einstien, so has the tech and the tec. now everyone can see how easy it is to get 2-4-6-8 main colas and scrog or supercrop to increase yeilds meaning a more fine tuned approach toward the resin production side of things. i.e "corrct temps" "air flow" "co2" etc 2.)outdoor guerilla grows (unmaintaned large area crops) WAS the prefered method of growing in the 70 and 80s ...now how do i know that??? mabye cause my grandparents grow my parents grew, and guess what queen Elizabeth, so do a few people i know  3.) when was the hps bulb created....I REST MY CASE! indoor will create BETTER quality, and the "strains" back in the 60s 70s got shared grower to grower on a local level, now factor in fear, and competetion and HOW MANY GOOD STRAINS ARE GETTING TRADED\??|??| most growers started with "bagseed" so im sure beer was better back then too????your a stupid old fart and you pissed me off by your continued "high" stance. dude your a douch bag i guarantee your alone and lonely. wisdom doesn't come with age, as you continue to point out. actions and words toots


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 4, 2011)

Dick Moser said:


> well brick top i can't hate you for taking the high ground after showing a marvelous lack of "knowledge" and a superb surplus of shit, and you are right this isnt a fourom or thread in which a debate is really acceptable, so after i am sure you have given this a read over i will happily delete and fill with bud porn i have a RIGHT to show other people.


I have read your message so delete away ... and again I apologize for having exercised my; "RIGHT" to show puppies like you some of what you were so terribly unlucky as to totally miss out on. (If you feel the need to argue; "RIGHT" please do it in PMs rather than further mucking up a thread for pictures.)

Have a nice day ...... message ends.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> As I said, not all strains were great back then. The average strain of today is better than the average strain of the past. And in some areas people did not have equal access to certain strains that others had. But the best of them from the past could stand toe to toe with anything from today, and some would come out on top taking the Pepsi challenge.
> 
> The biggest difference in strains of today compared to the past is variety. You can get some sativa high mixed with some indica stone, and that is something we did not have. But when talking pure potency, there never was the massive increase in potency that most people today believe occurred.
> 
> ...


 Thanks again, i was unaware of this!


----------



## raiderdan (Apr 4, 2011)

brick top,
It is is proven that weed is much better these days then back in the 60's. I do not feel the need to argue with someone who is to retarded to see that. By the way I've been growing since 93 and am not a kid. i never said there was not good weed back then, I know there was, just not as good as now. I am from northern cali where there has always been fire ass weed since I have been alive.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 4, 2011)

raiderdan said:


> brick top,
> It is is proven that weed is much better these days then back in the 60's. I do not feel the need to argue with someone who is to retarded to see that. By the way I've been growing since 93 and am not a kid. i never said there was not good weed back then, I know there was, just not as good as now. I am from northern cali where there has always been fire ass weed since I have been alive.



How about explaining to all of us how the way THC levels were tested for were changed and how it affected advertised percentages of THC since the change.

You are familiar with the way THC levels were tested in the 60's and 70's and how the testing procedure was later changed and the results, right?


----------



## theexpress (Apr 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> As I said, not all strains were great back then. The average strain of today is better than the average strain of the past. And in some areas people did not have equal access to certain strains that others had. But the best of them from the past could stand toe to toe with anything from today, and some would come out on top taking the Pepsi challenge.
> 
> The biggest difference in strains of today compared to the past is variety. You can get some sativa high mixed with some indica stone, and that is something we did not have. But when talking pure potency, there never was the massive increase in potency that most people today believe occurred.
> 
> ...


lol you still preaching that same old bullshit huh???? ahh the great strains of the 60-70's... they were soo great that there not around no more lol..... not in true form atleast.. though the better traits of some were used into breeding the newwer sicker dank...


----------



## shmow52 (Apr 4, 2011)

stfu!!!!!!!!!


----------



## infinitescrog (Apr 4, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> How about explaining to all of us how the way THC levels were tested for were changed and how it affected advertised percentages of THC since the change.
> 
> You are familiar with the way THC levels were tested in the 60's and 70's and how the testing procedure was later changed and the results, right?


Since you are so familiar with it bricktop, YOU enlighten us, please.

You said it yourself, the average of today > the average of "back in the day" so...the weed today is better than the weed of days past, thank you for coming around.



Brick Top said:


> As I said, not all strains were great back then. The average strain of today is better than the average strain of the past.


At the risk of sounding like an "arrogant angst filled teenager" (of which arrogant might be the only somewhat appropriate adjective)...EXPERIENCE does not ALWAYS = A wealth of GOOD knowledge. You eat everything bricktop says with a spoon, ever stop to think why it's pureed?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> How about explaining to all of us how the way THC levels were tested for were changed and how it affected advertised percentages of THC since the change.
> 
> You are familiar with the way THC levels were tested in the 60's and 70's and how the testing procedure was later changed and the results, right?


 



> *Since you are so familiar with it bricktop, YOU enlighten us, please*


Thank you for proving that you do not have a clue about it, that you never heard about it or how it altered advertised levels of THC. 

Since I have already explained it MANY times here already, use the search function and learn what you have proven you do not have a clue about. 




> You said it yourself, the average of today > the average of "back in the day" so...the weed today is better than the weed of days past, thank you for coming around.


The average grade weed is of higher quality now than the average grade weed of the past, but the top strains, the most potent strains are no better now and some of the old ones were very likely more potent. 



> At the risk of sounding like an "arrogant angst filled teenager" (of which arrogant might be the only somewhat appropriate adjective)...EXPERIENCE does not ALWAYS = A wealth of GOOD knowledge.


Someone like you wouldn't know true growing knowledge if it bit you on your ass.


----------



## taint (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for totally shitting up this thread fellas.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 5, 2011)

Some pregnant bud porn to get back rollin?

Cinderella 99 seeded with Cinderella 99 polen @ day 40


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 5, 2011)

taint said:


> Thanks for totally shitting up this thread fellas.


I apologize. I only wanted to give people who were not alive and or toking i the 60's and 70's a chance to see what a strain from the past is like, but it seems as if some refuse to accept it for what it is and took offense to my having posted it. 

I will not make the same error again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

ive got to say i recently ran panama which is an old sativa and it knocked evryone i gave it to for a 6 no probs. no body just all soar cant sit still shit. i was a hybrid fan previouly but sativa is more my cuppa now


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 5, 2011)

*Thats a monster bud Don! What was the weight?*


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I apologize. I only wanted to give people who were not alive and or toking i the 60's and 70's a chance to see what a strain from the past is like, but it seems as if some refuse to accept it for what it is and took offense to my having posted it.
> 
> I will not make the same error again.


i didnt mind the pics man. i find it interesting that a strain for wayy back then is still around and doing well competing with all the new strains we have out nowadays.. i have "stolen" ( i guess is wat u would call it ) a few pics from other sites and what not, just because they were amazing looking buds and i felt that i should share them with other people.. if i know the strain and who grew it i gladly post that info along with the strain. i would be honored if sum1 was to take pics from my grow and post it sumwhere else and talking about how great it looks. lol.

and i dont mind you sharking your knowledge at all.. as long as people are still posting pics... i dont mind you writing useful stuff. Im not gettin involved tho... lol. cuz idk shit baout older strains.. i am still very young.. only 22. but i do know a good amount about growing... i have been reading up on it and researching if for the last few years.. and have got a good amount of successful grows under my belt now. I just find it hard to actually be able to tell which strains are better.. the older strains or the newer strains.... since alot of the older "original" strains are not around. or if they are theyre ahrd to find.. soo its hard to compare.. I know alotta people will argue that todays weed is MUCH better that weed from the 60's/70's/80's due to the new science and taking CBD and CBN levels into consideration when creating new strains.... but again... theres not really much proof or tests done to prove that either weed is better/worse.

i feel like this will be an ongoing argument that will never really get settled... such as the question... "Should you cut off your fan leaves during Flowering, or leave them on?" again... you'll here pro's and cons from both sides... but i feel liek its a personal preference... but your always gonna have people that argue one way is better than the other... as with this.. you'll always have people saying weed from the 90's and above is better/stronger than weed from the 60's-80's..... 

soooo bottom line.... Bricktop.... i dont care if you post pics of older strains.. or stolen pics.. or w.e. they were called. lol. i just like having beautiful plant/bud pics on my thread... regardless of wether or not they from the 60's,70's,80's,90's, or the 2000's... lol. and wen u posted the pics.. u clearly stated they werent urs...s aid who they were from.. and even gave a quick history on the strain... it was a little uncalled for. for that person to call you an 'orrible cunt and bash you for no real reason at all... but what can ya do.. i had sum asshole come on here talkin shit cuz i misspelled the thread title itself.... lmao. i forgot the R in fRostiest.... but i mean.. for him to go out of his way and post sumthin on here talkin shit because i forgot a letter... is just rediculous... but some people have nothing better to do with their time other than to just come on here starting trouble with people for no reason talkin about shit that they know nothing about...... but whats new..

just had to get my opinion out there..... lol. now.. lets get back to sum pictures!! =D


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

shmow52 said:


> stfu!!!!!!!!!


i know this motha fucking cat didnt just tell me to stfu!!!!!!!!!! suck my d____


----------



## greenpower000 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm on charlie Sheen ...... so STFU EVERYONE !!!! have you ever tried Charlie Sheen??????/ I'm WINNING !!!!!!

WIN

Bud porn .... WIN

dirt.... WIN

Seeds...... WWWIIIINNNN>>>>
..
.
.


----------



## greenpower000 (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry....... saw * Dizzle Frost's Avatar and Just lost it..... Charlie Sheen is one funny as mofo...lol. 
*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Thats a monster bud Don! What was the weight?*


26.9 fella


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 153371326.9 fella


D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DAMNNNNNNNNNN! that shit really is a beast!! its crazy.. cuz just lookin at it like that.. without anything to compare the size to... it looks as if it could just be like a 4 or 5 gram nug.. wen in reality its like 1 gram under an ounce.... crazyyy man. +Rep for sure!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

hhahaha thanks man it was a mission at 6 months in flower but im now a full blown sativa convert. anyway this is the frost thread....


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 5, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-D-DAMNNNNNNNNNN! that shit really is a beast!! its crazy.. cuz just lookin at it like that.. without anything to compare the size to... it looks as if it could just be like a 4 or 5 gram nug.. wen in reality its like 1 gram under an ounce.... crazyyy man. +Rep for sure!!!


And indica lovers just love to claim that sativas do not produce good yields. That's because they never grew a real one and grew it right and found out for themselves.


----------



## bushybush (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hhahaha thanks man it was a mission at 6 months in flower but im now a full blown sativa convert. anyway this is the frost thread....
> 
> View attachment 1533747


Don, did I read that right at 6 months?! That is quite a mission. Looks worth it though. Great job friend. I can see you're a fellow beardo too. Bushface


----------



## theexpress (Apr 5, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> And indica lovers just love to claim that sativas do not produce good yields. That's because they never grew a real one and grew it right and found out for themselves.


lol stop...... sativas yield huge outside if you have the climate that they can finish up in proper..... its no secreat that hybrids usually yield the best....


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 5, 2011)

.


> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> And indica lovers just love to claim that sativas do not produce good yields. That's because they never grew a real one and grew it right and found out for themselves






theexpress said:


> lol stop...... sativas yield huge outside if you have the climate that they can finish up in proper..... its no secreat that hybrids usually yield the best....


I have grown true sativas indoors that have had very impressive yields. The only two way to explain why anyone would believe that a true sativa will not, or cannot, yield well indoors is because they have never actually tried it and just always believed 'the myth' or they tried it and lacked the skill to pull it off.

I would say it is mainly because most want a strain with an 8 to 10 week flowering period, even if they have to give up true quality to get it, rather than being willing to wait 14, 15 weeks or longer for their plants to ripen and end up with cannabis fit for a true connoisseur.


----------



## Dick Moser (Apr 5, 2011)

37 days of full 12/12 View attachment 1534568


----------



## keanureeves (Apr 5, 2011)

c99 - day 49 of 12/12


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive got to say i recently ran panama which is an old sativa and it knocked evryone i gave it to for a 6 no probs. no body just all soar cant sit still shit. i was a hybrid fan previouly but sativa is more my cuppa now
> 
> View attachment 1533505


 nice gear Don ...is that Panama Red? like old skewl PM?


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Apr 6, 2011)

Damn I love this thread 

Here are some more of my lemon kush, finally harvested. Flowered for 8 1/2 weeks. One of the main colas was 54g View attachment 1535488
Peace out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nice gear Don ...is that Panama Red? like old skewl PM?


Hey man no its a remake of panama I couldn't find red 

Bushybush that ain't my beardo. I can barely grow a 5 a side moustache... I'm gonna be pissed if I go bald before I can grow a beard!


----------



## Novakid (Apr 6, 2011)

SLH at day 45 flowering


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hey man no its a remake of panama I couldn't find red
> 
> Bushybush that ain't my beardo. I can barely grow a 5 a side moustache... I'm gonna be pissed if I go bald before I can grow a beard!


 awesome none the less brother....the facial hair to head ratio race is lost after age 35 lol ...i jus hat up


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet Deep Grapefruit X Purple Kush 10 days cure..


----------



## bushybush (Apr 6, 2011)

HAHAHAH. I've had to shave since I was about 8. I used to care. Now I'm just a beardo. Either way, awesome nuggage Don.

Stinkbudd, that looks delicious!


----------



## thedude27 (Apr 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Sweet Deep Grapefruit X Purple Kush 10 days cure..


Nice, That Sweet deep is definitely a sleeper strain that you dont hear much about, but they did a nice job on it. Mine was frosty as hell. I guess most of us can thank Attitude for those freebies that broaden our horizons


----------



## thedude27 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's mine, turned purple.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

thedude27 said:


> View attachment 1536560View attachment 1536572Here's mine, turned purple.


That is some sweet lookin green you have there or let me say green and purple,,Nice Rep 2u


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Apr 7, 2011)

I happen to have grown up in an area of central california where there was a plethora of great growers and breeders. My cousin, in the mid 70's thru the early 80's, grew commercial redhair skunk that would rate as high grade in any dispensary today, sold in LA to 1 buyer. Had a bro in high school that when 15 had one of the first hybrids I'd ever smoked, big round baseball and softball sized buds that looked like they were dipped in glass. I have a picture of me and 2 buddies the morning I was leaving for duty in Korea, they woke me at 2am and we smoked a whole bud, frigging fried my brain all day. Had access to weed that ounces looked like quarter pounds in the 70's and 80's, afghani weed that would get us high 8 hours at a time. I have a bro from hawaii, dude, they had dank in the 50's and 60's!! No if's ands or butts, bros, like it or not, brick top is right, there was some bad ass weed in the day, a lot of which has been transformed INTO what we are smoking today. Some of these guys just can't get past that point, shows their intelligence level. some have been lost due to governnment intervention, etc, etc. I would love to get hold of some of the red haired skunk seeds my cousin had, that was some of the sweetest, happiest smoke ever, nice and frosty, everybody loved me had ounces of the stuff on me all the time.


----------



## Dick Moser (Apr 7, 2011)

^^^^ god damn dude...really???? talk about fucking showing up last in a the fucking sack race douche bag.....PICTURES OR IT NEVER HAPPENED!!!!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 7, 2011)

nice lookin pics guys... keep'em comin!! gonna post sum of my strains i got goin in a few. just harvested my full moon. adn got a warlock and sharksbreath comin down in a few more weeks


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 7, 2011)

what the fuck happened to this thread


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 7, 2011)

thedude27 said:


> Nice, That Sweet deep is definitely a sleeper strain that you dont hear much about, but they did a nice job on it. Mine was frosty as hell. I guess most of us can thank Attitude for those freebies that broaden our horizons


 Yes you are right one of the best ive grown so far and i got lucky and had a Purple Kush go late hermie on me and pollinate the Sweet Deep Grapefruit giving me around 30 of these beans alredy have dropped four and all were female and did nice as you see here!


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 7, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> what the fuck happened to this thread


*What has happened is Dick wants to be a dick to everybody that post and nobody wants to say anything because he will continue to argue and fuck the thread up even more. Keep the pics coming and lose the Bullshit smack talk. 
*


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 7, 2011)

Nooiceee.........


stoneyluv said:


>


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 7, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


>


 i wanna eat that bud !! thats fuckin tasty shiznit!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 7, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Nooiceee.........





Dizzle Frost said:


> i wanna eat that bud !! thats fuckin tasty shiznit!


Thanks guys!! She is a bubblelicious (nirvana) that I havested last week.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

View attachment 1539334View attachment 1539335View attachment 1539336


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 8, 2011)

look'n real nice D G &T what strain ? looks like it has some purple in there trying to get out! it almost lok like some burmese kush!


----------



## infinitescrog (Apr 8, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> I apologize. I only wanted to give people who were not alive and or toking i the 60's and 70's a chance to see what a strain from the past is like, but it seems as if some refuse to accept it for what it is and took offense to my having posted it.
> 
> I will not make the same error again.


You try to come off all high and mighty when in fact you wouldn't respond so thoroughly if it wasn't really quenching your desire to troll. The fact is that YOU admitted it, to paraphrase YOU said; The average bag of weed that someone will go and buy from their dealer today is going to be MORE potent than the average bag of weed that someone bought from their dealer on mainstreet, usa. This is the argument in the first place, that the weed today is ON AVERAGE MORE POTENT than it was 40 years ago. You unknowingly (or knowingly) conceded your argument. OF COURSE there were potent strains way back when, natural genetic drift takes thousands of years, not decades. I am very aware that in order for the hybrid genotypes that we have today (that have been sped up by aide of man), the genes had to be present in the first place.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 8, 2011)

give it up......have you no pics to post.....you wanna fight, start a new thread.....i'm sure brick will oblige! I can't believe so many of you are fucking with someone that obviously has extensive knowledge and actually helps people....I think from now on you should get you advice from taft...he's more along your lines! 



infinitescrog said:


> You try to come off all high and mighty when in fact you wouldn't respond so thoroughly if it wasn't really quenching your desire to troll. The fact is that YOU admitted it, to paraphrase YOU said; The average bag of weed that someone will go and buy from their dealer today is going to be MORE potent than the average bag of weed that someone bought from their dealer on mainstreet, usa. This is the argument in the first place, that the weed today is ON AVERAGE MORE POTENT than it was 40 years ago. You unknowingly (or knowingly) conceded your argument. OF COURSE there were potent strains way back when, natural genetic drift takes thousands of years, not decades. I am very aware that in order for the hybrid genotypes that we have today (that have been sped up by aide of man), the genes had to be present in the first place.


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 8, 2011)

more porn please!!


----------



## greenpower000 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hear hear !!!!! Moar bud porn plz !!!!!!


----------



## taint (Apr 8, 2011)

Less chatter more splatter indeed.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 8, 2011)

That is some great looking bud Taint!i swear those buds look just like the ones they show for the "BUKU" Burmese Kush!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's some pics of the Grape Jelly ( Hindu Kush, Cali Purple & Grape Ape) i grew under 484 true watts of cfls frosty ass nugs where hella white.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 8, 2011)

God i love this thread, beautiful nugs everyone!
My AK-48's will be going soon, ill cya in 3 months with some shots ;D


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice where did you come up on this strain? is it one of yours?


----------



## Brimi (Apr 8, 2011)

White Widow:


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 9, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Very nice where did you come up on this strain? is it one of yours?


wasn't sure if you were talking to me but it came from a local dispensery here in sac was told the guy who breed it had a limited release on clones of it i seen the finished product there afew months ago mine came out frostier and way more purple then what i've seen very short stock plant looks like coated with sugar done under 484 actual watts cfl's 2000 equivilant


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 9, 2011)

yeaa man. even the name grape jelly soudns kinda cool. lol. very unique.. and from the pics i saw. looks AMAZING man.. glad to get sum more pics bak up in the thread!! keep'em comin guys! great pics as well stoney. adn every1 else!! thanks for makin this thread so popular guys... I LOVE how many posts it gets.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 9, 2011)

Heres a strain i called sublime..i made it about 5 years ago..this one is my brothers (BBYY) plant...NL x BB x Skunk. I lost this strain and regret it everyday!




this is its sister strain Jalalabud...not as potent but yielded huge nugz and was more tasty...same genetics but reversed.


----------



## greenpower000 (Apr 9, 2011)

jhod58vw said:


> Here's some pics of the Grape Jelly ( Hindu Kush, Cali Purple & Grape Ape) i grew under 484 true watts of cfls frosty ass nugs where hella white.
> View attachment 1540347View attachment 1540346View attachment 1540345View attachment 1540344



FAWK !!!!! What beautiful nuggs !!!!! I would love to roll a blunt of that !


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 10, 2011)

TGA Qrazy Train


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 10, 2011)

i love this f'in thread ! keep em comin


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 10, 2011)

Here is my wonderful smelling vanilla kush


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 11, 2011)

how long has that been flowering for, looks crystally as fuck, small little popcorn buds though eh! I might try that strain for persy....


OhioMediGrower said:


> Here is my wonderful smelling vanilla kush
> 
> View attachment 1543167View attachment 1543168View attachment 1543170View attachment 1543172View attachment 1543165View attachment 1543169View attachment 1543171


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 11, 2011)

check out the udubb strain 45 days into flower


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 11, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> how long has that been flowering for, looks crystally as fuck, small little popcorn buds though eh! I might try that strain for persy....


in that pic they are at day 50, its now day 57


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 11, 2011)

nice sugar shacks Robert


----------



## solosmoke (Apr 11, 2011)

i always get more from a sativa than indica just takes longer sometimes twice as long


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like your using LED's?



OhioMediGrower said:


> in that pic they are at day 50, its now day 57


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> TGA Qrazy Train
> 
> View attachment 1542474View attachment 1542476View attachment 1542472View attachment 1542471View attachment 1542473View attachment 1542475View attachment 1542477


very nice man. love the colors with the LED's.



OhioMediGrower said:


> Here is my wonderful smelling vanilla kush
> 
> View attachment 1543167View attachment 1543168View attachment 1543170View attachment 1543172View attachment 1543165View attachment 1543169View attachment 1543171


wow man.. how old is she? looks very young still... but frosty as hell!! hope u got a nice clone of her!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> check out the udubb strain 45 days into flowerView attachment 1544264View attachment 1544261View attachment 1544260View attachment 1544265


wat strain is it?? udubb? anyways.... lookin great man.. i LOVE the nice budshot! deff one of my fav. pics in this thread. jkust lover the color of the bud/frost next to the nice shade of green leaves.



solosmoke said:


> i always get more from a sativa than indica just takes longer sometimes twice as long


yeaa i have a full moon strain i grow frequently... and its supposed to be almsot 100% sativa.. and it does grow tall and lanky.. but the buds are always COVERED in frost.. adn it yields really reallly nice! but i just hate the wait.. im very impatient. soo i have a hard time growing out sativas


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 12, 2011)

I still have a few weeks to get frostier but for what it's worth take a look at my frosty god buds

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/newbie-central/1541552d1302374070-my-bc-god-grow-2011-dsc00075.jpg


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> I still have a few weeks to get frostier but for what it's worth take a look at my frosty god buds
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/newbie-central/1541552d1302374070-my-bc-god-grow-2011-dsc00075.jpg


 did you get a pink pheno? i had one in a pack...it was bomb!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> I still have a few weeks to get frostier but for what it's worth take a look at my frosty god buds
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/newbie-central/1541552d1302374070-my-bc-god-grow-2011-dsc00075.jpg


lookin good man! keep up w.e. ur doing. lol. its lookin great!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 12, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> Looks like your using LED's?


yes sir its a three spectrum 300 watter


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> very nice man. love the colors with the LED's.
> 
> 
> 
> wow man.. how old is she? looks very young still... but frosty as hell!! hope u got a nice clone of her!


in that picture she was at day 50 and its now day 58 ill post some pics from today in a few hours, im in the process of flushing three plants atm, i love this time of the plants growth!


----------



## Robert Paulson (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks man I appreciate that. I love this strain to it was developed by the University of washington. check out the leaves, it was bread to only have 3 leaves, makes it look like a "W".


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> in that picture she was at day 50 and its now day 58 ill post some pics from today in a few hours, im in the process of flushing three plants atm, i love this time of the plants growth!


aiight cool man. id love to see the new pics from a week later. adn i agree man... i LOVE plants at about week 7,8,9 adn 10 if they go that long. lol. LOVE takin pics of them as well.



Robert Paulson said:


> thanks man I appreciate that. I love this strain to it was developed by the University of washington. check out the leaves, it was bread to only have 3 leaves, makes it look like a "W".


well it looks great my friend. u should be proud to be growing a beautiful plant like that... the people from the university of washington would be proud...


----------



## cephalopod (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't done much pheno hunting, but your VK looks to be shaping up like mine. Have you finished VK yet? I've kept mine around first for the smell and thus far for the frost, but for an indica dom strain seems looks like you can expect the wheat, whispy, foxtailing, structure I'm seeing. The smell and resin production are keeping it around here 




OhioMediGrower said:


> Here is my wonderful smelling vanilla kush
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1543167View attachment 1543168View attachment 1543170View attachment 1543172View attachment 1543165View attachment 1543169View attachment 1543171


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 12, 2011)

cephalopod said:


> I haven't done much pheno hunting, but your VK looks to be shaping up like mine. Have you finished VK yet? I've kept mine around first for the smell and thus far for the frost, but for an indica dom strain seems looks like you can expect the wheat, whispy, foxtailing, structure I'm seeing. The smell and resin production are keeping it around here


yea its def a keeper, where she is leaning sativa from the kashmir influence. its super resinous and the smell is out of the world, like walking through a field of vanilla and sandalwood! truly an awesome strain


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 12, 2011)

So its now day 58 and im becoming speechless heres y


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> So its now day 58 and im becoming speechless heres y
> 
> View attachment 1547712View attachment 1547707View attachment 1547705View attachment 1547704View attachment 1547721View attachment 1547706View attachment 1547709


its wierd... the buds look so small.... but in a way its good.. cuz all the energy/resources of the plant are gonna just be focusing on those lil buds.... which means those buds r probly gonna be potent as shit!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

TGA Qrazy Train


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> TGA Qrazy Train


wow......... fuckin nice man!!! wat did u breed that with? saw a couple nice tiger-striped seeds in there. i wanna try that strain badly... TGA seems to put out sum beautiful genetics... that thing looks frosty as hell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

cheers CH!

I put TGA Cheesequake through it. have to say tho the dark pheno is musky sour flavour the greener pheno smells like roast chicken flavour walkers crisps. no shit. the frosts insane on it but it just doesnt taste too great. very disapointing really. hoping the offspring will be better with more querkle and cheese in them. 

last of subs im going to do for a while


----------



## taint (Apr 14, 2011)

Crosseyed nancy................


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never seen so much frosty goodness in one place before, it reminds me of Christmas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

DAAAMN


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2011)

Don you grow some sticky icky! 

More Cindy Day 53


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 15, 2011)

taint said:


> Crosseyed nancy................


dude... who the FUCK comes up with these names!!!?? lmao. crosseyed Nancy..... hahahaha.. but anywayz.. this bud is fuckin BEAUTIFUL man!! beautiful! literally almost white! no green. i love it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

seems you do too dizzle! which cindy is that? pineapple or tropical? looks frosty as either way!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> seems you do too dizzle! which cindy is that? pineapple or tropical? looks frosty as either way!


 thanks Don....to be honest its niether pheno....this plant i found in my F3s.....it was short, chubby and very frosty.....but has NO smell ! Finished a few days faster to.


----------



## chillwills (Apr 16, 2011)

taint said:


> Crosseyed nancy................


Dude your nuggs are fuckin sick right now. I tried to rep you some more but it says I need to spread it around to others first. lol


----------



## pelt1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Where do you get that Crosseyed Nancy seed? That thing is ridiculous!!!!

Do you have a smoke report?


----------



## taint (Apr 16, 2011)

I got the seeds outta my box in the basement,I have several hundred and have only flowered two females outta this line.
Both were at the extreme end of great,in my humble opinion of course..............


----------



## taint (Apr 17, 2011)

This is both of them,def gotta get into these a bit deeper.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 17, 2011)

taint said:


> This is both of them,def gotta get into these a bit deeper.


 great strain bro!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 17, 2011)

wow.... wish i could say i have a few hundred seeds just sittin around... lmao.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 17, 2011)

taint said:


> This is both of them,def gotta get into these a bit deeper.


 those are frosty as all hell!


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Taint are you growing hydroponically or soil?



taint said:


> This is both of them,def gotta get into these a bit deeper.


----------



## taint (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm a dirty bastage..........................


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## TCurtiss (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll play

Chernobyl from TGA






Mr Nice






Qtrain from TGA











Enjoy

T


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice dankness TC that shit is off the rails


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 18, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> I'll play
> 
> Chernobyl from TGA
> 
> ...


hey man your qt is beautiful, how long did she go?


----------



## 23Jumpman23 (Apr 18, 2011)

My first grow last year... Can't wait to see wat this year brings.


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 18, 2011)

lbezphil2005 said:


> I happen to have grown up in an area of central california where there was a plethora of great growers and breeders. My cousin, in the mid 70's thru the early 80's, grew commercial redhair skunk that would rate as high grade in any dispensary today, sold in LA to 1 buyer. Had a bro in high school that when 15 had one of the first hybrids I'd ever smoked, big round baseball and softball sized buds that looked like they were dipped in glass. I have a picture of me and 2 buddies the morning I was leaving for duty in Korea, they woke me at 2am and we smoked a whole bud, frigging fried my brain all day. Had access to weed that ounces looked like quarter pounds in the 70's and 80's, afghani weed that would get us high 8 hours at a time. I have a bro from hawaii, dude, they had dank in the 50's and 60's!! No if's ands or butts, bros, like it or not, brick top is right, there was some bad ass weed in the day, a lot of which has been transformed INTO what we are smoking today. Some of these guys just can't get past that point, shows their intelligence level. some have been lost due to governnment intervention, etc, etc. I would love to get hold of some of the red haired skunk seeds my cousin had, that was some of the sweetest, happiest smoke ever, nice and frosty, everybody loved me had ounces of the stuff on me all the time.


you my friend are a bloody dumbass sorry but u really are, haha u can not even compare weed from 50's ha 60's shit even the 90's to the stuff these days ur just caught up in ur old age and remenising on ur past,. there is weed these days rating in the 30% thc mark and consentrates rating 80% back then you'd have been lucky to get 5% and it would have been outdoor not like the high powerd lighting and perfect conditions like todays in door grows and so many different strain's crossed and back crossed multipule times to reach highest qualities, so stop talking ballox and get ur facts right oh and you're a total bullshitter evry1 loved me i had oz's everywhere i went hahaha lameo


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

and heres some lemon skunk.......................not from the 50s or 60s...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

thats some cola there del, nice work man


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats some cola there del, nice work man


cheers mate.should see me through the weekend.....


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 19, 2011)

TCurtiss said:


> I'll play
> 
> Chernobyl from TGA
> 
> ...


lookin good man... adn wow..... thats sooooooo wierd.. my dealer had sum bud the other day... he had Hercules and sum othe shit called Mr. Nice.. adn i never heard of either... but they were both AWESOME!! LOVED the Mr.Nice.. such a great goofy/laughy high.... i had just never heard of it. and its wierd that i smoked it/heard of it for the 1st time a couple days ago.. then u post a pic up of it... lol. looks great tho man. i llike the chernobyl as well man


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 19, 2011)

del66666 said:


> and heres some lemon skunk.......................not from the 50s or 60s...


lmao... nice comment. adn yeaa man that fuckin cola is HUGEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

that qtain is some dank. i just took a couple down and it was so frosty it looked dipped in something. smelled a bit funny but after a cure it was lush


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 19, 2011)

my WW from nirvana


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 19, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> my WW from nirvana


lookin good man. Nirvanas WW is awesome man! that was my 1st strain i ever grew! i loved it. check out page 1... i started off this thread with pics of my WW. should be a nice yielder for ya man. i got 3 1/2 ounces dry off her. =)


----------



## intensive (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that qtain is some dank. i just took a couple down and it was so frosty it looked dipped in something. smelled a bit funny but after a cure it was lush


 
like tuna fish?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 19, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lookin good man. Nirvanas WW is awesome man! that was my 1st strain i ever grew! i loved it. check out page 1... i started off this thread with pics of my WW. should be a nice yielder for ya man. i got 3 1/2 ounces dry off her. =)



Thanks man, your WW on pg 1 is beautiful! Hope my girls end up that pretty


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> Thanks man, your WW on pg 1 is beautiful! Hope my girls end up that pretty


im sure it will man.. like i said. that was my very 1st grow (other than a hermie bagseed i grew with incandescent lights.. lmao. so that doesnt count)..but if i could grow that as my 1st grow ever.. with very little knowledge. ims ure you can grow 1 just as beautiful. if not better man


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2011)

intensive said:


> like tuna fish?


lmao... hopefully not like tunafish... hahahaha


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 20, 2011)

Poster above sent me here Many thanks. So here is a couple pics of my current batch of 3 Blue Widows. They are my 5th generation.































And my favorite pic from these three girls, the 2 lanky bastards behind me are a Jack Herrer breading project im working on.


----------



## taint (Apr 20, 2011)

Very,very nice indeed dude.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice sugar Taint! nice as always

Hellbillie ....did you breed the green pheno blueberry? it looks alot like the C99 x BB i amde with the green pheno..was way more potent than the blue one was...nice work


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2011)

yeaaa man.. as soon as i saw his pics.. i was like mann.. u gotta stop by my frosty bud thread... lol. u guys had to check these ladies out. =)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa man.. as soon as i saw his pics.. i was like mann.. u gotta stop by my frosty bud thread... lol. u guys had to check these ladies out. =)


 Good lookin out...thisis one of my fav threads lol thanks mang for creating it


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Good lookin out...thisis one of my fav threads lol thanks mang for creating it


yeaa no problem man. wenenva i see pics like that. i eithe r ask teh person to post them. or ask them if i can steal'em and post'em up here. lol. and i agree. this is 1 of my favorite threads as well! i LOVE how popular it has become! deff gotta be in like.. the top 20 threads on here... maybe in the top 10? either way... wouldnt be as popular as it is without you guys... sooo thank YOU all for making it this popular.


----------



## disposition84 (Apr 20, 2011)

Here's some pineapple express that's been curing for about two weeks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 21, 2011)

holy shit thats some sexy nuggage!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 21, 2011)

]Hello everyone here is some pics from the first part of my havest, below is the pics from the grape god, the pineapple express and the white widdow

Grape God


Pineapple Express


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2011)

disposition84 said:


> Here's some pineapple express that's been curing for about two weeks


looks good man!! i got a PE about 4 weeks into flowering. that bud does look AMAZING!



OhioMediGrower said:


> ]Hello everyone here is some pics from the first part of my havest, below is the pics from the grape god, the pineapple express and the white widdow
> 
> Grape God
> View attachment 1561296View attachment 1561302View attachment 1561294View attachment 1561301View attachment 1561300View attachment 1561299View attachment 1561298View attachment 1561297View attachment 1561295View attachment 1561293
> ...


niiiiiiiiiceeeeeeeeee! love all the pics man.. very very nice harvest. cant wait to hear wat the dry yield/weight was! bet its gonna be alot. the grape god looks bombbbbbbbbb


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 21, 2011)

View attachment 1561417

From my great m8 at Karma Genetics this is *Kush-o-Nesia* which is 

Jack-O-Nesia(Jack Herer#22male X Amnesia) X S.F.V. OG Kush 

This is my most potent smoke. Karma took it to the next level as far as potency. This puts myself and all around me down for the count. Very heavy duty and uberly narcotic!


----------



## two2brains (Apr 21, 2011)

disposition84 said:


> Here's some pineapple express that's been curing for about two weeks


nice!

my g13 blueberry gum looks just like that... I need a camera that does close up pics


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 21, 2011)

OK, here is some updates since those last pics were a week or so old, lots of big pics.....


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 21, 2011)

everyones shit is looking good in this thread!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 21, 2011)

1st two pics are of the strain Jilly Bean, pics are from week 5 of flower currently im in week 6..pic 3 are of my 2 Jilly Beans (on the left) and 2 Cherry AK-47's (on the right)


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 21, 2011)

this is DJ Shorts Blue Dream and BOG's Grape Punch two of the best strains i've ever grown..1st and 3rd pic are of the Grape Punch and the one in the middle is the Blue Dream


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 21, 2011)

wonder woman


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 21, 2011)

can this thread get any better? seriously guys super nice shots +Rep to all!


----------



## Crysmatic (Apr 21, 2011)

icky sticky's alien dog from cali connectiongrowmaster's white fire aka wifi from og raskal
here are two of my fav's...hope you enjoy them too


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hellbillie said:


> OK, here is some updates since those last pics were a week or so old, lots of big pics.....


damnnnn mannn.. i sure am glad i asked u to post sum pics in here man.. lol. i can already tell ur gonna be a very big contributor to this thread!! those pics are gorgeous man! nice and big and clear!! my blue venom (blueberry x white widow as well) came out pretty nice.. but not as nice as that man... mine had a blue/purple tint to it... but then as soon as it dried/cured.. ir disappeared.. i was pissed.. i stll havent got to grow a purple strain yet... hopin my next warlcok doesnt get burnt to shit like the last 1... and i hope one of my floja's turn out purple as well


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2011)

Crysmatic said:


> View attachment 1562730icky sticky's alien dog from cali connectionView attachment 1562724growmaster's white fire aka wifi from og raskal
> here are two of my fav's...hope you enjoy them too


wow man... ir eally like hte 1st one! the 2nd 1'd nice too obviously... but the 1st 1 is very impressive man... very well done!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmm, I think they just dont like the smell. Lucky for them.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Apr 22, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Dumpster day 50, ten days to go.


Three Hail Mary's and a pint of gin


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh yea man, marijuana growing is really gettin better in this community


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 23, 2011)

NYPD (nirvana)


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope you all enjoy my organic dankness!

Qrazy Train #1 Gave Her The Final Flush Today! woot


Qrazy Train #2


Vanilla Kush


The Church


Strawberry Haze


----------



## letitgrow77 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ohio, very impressive man! I bet that vanilla kush is the bomb.com


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 24, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> Ohio, very impressive man! I bet that vanilla kush is the bomb.com


lol it sure is, the smell is to die for!


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 24, 2011)

this is abit of chesse nice sticky smelly resiny bud the pics are not great and it was the last little bud i had left after smoking the rest  but its nice this my first time posting a picture so bare with me on this


----------



## taint (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you experienced.......................have you ever been experienced not fot the lightweight makes you delirious.

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## pelt1 (Apr 24, 2011)

taint said:


> Are you experienced.......................have you ever been experienced not fot the lightweight makes you delirious.
> 
> Happy Easter everybody!


I'm still trying to figure out if that bud is as frosty as I _think_ it is....... Or if it is just the perfect picture?!?!?

iono, little baked right now?!?!?!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

Some pics of my Hashberry (mandala) I ran a few years back.
Pics : Growing>Drying>Cured and Smokeable
.

Enjoy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Some pics of my Hashberry (mandala) I ran a few years back.
> Pics : Growing>Drying>Cured and Smokeable
> .
> 
> Enjoy  View attachment 1567936View attachment 1567935View attachment 1567934View attachment 1567937View attachment 1567938View attachment 1567933View attachment 1567939View attachment 1567940


 those are sexy dude...what a great smoke to!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are some shots of my cuts from earlier this year.

They were delicious 

Still searching threw these til I find my pheno. But they all were top notch. 

Enjoy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Here are some shots of my cuts from earlier this year.
> 
> They were delicious
> 
> ...


Nice..im about to throw a few of those in a paper towel LOL


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

Missing these genetics here.

one of the best smoke I have ever smoked. Just so happens that I grew it too (clean narcotic high)

DizzleFrost's Jalalabud.
(I think he posted one of my pics before, but I am adding some and that one to this)

Enjoy


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2011)

some shots of buds i have grown ...


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

These pics are old! From 2007.
These are a strange Northern Lights pheno I had grew.
This is from one of my first. I think its when I got my first HPS light and got away from using fluorescent.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

one of my frostiest here, Sublime.
Sucks, this and my white widow pics suffered from multiple hard drive crashes over the years and unfortunately I dont have many photos left of this grow. O well, got some of the good ones thou, Enjoy


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2011)

BBYY said:


> These pics are old! From 2007.View attachment 1568797View attachment 1568799View attachment 1568798View attachment 1568800
> These are a strange Northern Lights pheno I had grew.
> This is from one of my first. I think its when I got my first HPS light and got away from using fluorescent.


 i remeber those..blast from the past there....good pics bro.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

I cannot even come to explain the radical difference these two phenos were.
both cali orange bud, just totally different. One finished in 9-10 weeks , the other never did and I cut it at 13 n some change.
Some pics of them, and then some of the one dried and cured.
Enjoy


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

I am done for now


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2011)

BBYY said:


> I am done for now


+ rep mate, you grow some sick buds!!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, I am seeking improvement!

Found some white widow pics,  (The one's in the jar and the ones on the table are of different grows, same cuttings)

Don't have no pics of them growing, These were my first. When I was on a forum back in the day a member sent me two feminized seeds. Massive cloning and giving them away, these cuts are still around today . (5+ years later) When ever I get back home I am trying to get me one to bring back.

now I am really done lol enjoy


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

Edit : Wrong thread


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Edit : Wrong thread View attachment 1568882View attachment 1568883


type of shrooms are those?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2011)

My contribution






its an original cross by yours truly. WW x Lush


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 25, 2011)

...... wow!!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> type of shrooms are those?


 Psilocybe cubensis

specifically, I honestly don't remember. That cultivation took part a long time ago. jarred in BRF/VERM mix and then re-colonized on coco then fruited.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My contribution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna grow it, Nice dude ! +rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2011)

u got a journal? mayber i could hook u up.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

Two going right now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2011)

This is a younbg lush f2. i was working on f3's but i had to put that on hold(details in journal) ill be back at it soon. Lush is Lemon Larry OG x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 25, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Edit : Wrong thread View attachment 1568882View attachment 1568883


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 25, 2011)

drooling^^^^


----------



## BBYY (Apr 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> View attachment 1569195View attachment 1569196View attachment 1569197View attachment 1569198


 Thats a bigun!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 25, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> View attachment 1567225this is abit of chesse nice sticky smelly resiny bud the pics are not great and it was the last little bud i had left after smoking the rest  but its nice this my first time posting a picture so bare with me on this


looks amazing i love me some cheese, stones you so nice, lol, but seriously its a bomb ass indica! bet that was some fine smoke


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 25, 2011)

well 4 hours trimming tonight, ill post some pics later, im tired!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Hellbillie said:


> well 4 hours trimming tonight, ill post some pics later, im tired!


herd that my man, i only harvested three plants the other day, and between me and my buddy we had 10 hours into it, so much work but the scissor hash and hand rub is always worth the back and finger pain! cant wait for some bomb BW pics!!! much respect man!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 26, 2011)

wow those shroom pics are pretty cool looking... how do u guys grow them? i have seen kits in like.. high times.. but never realy looked into it. is it hard/complicated?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 26, 2011)

ps.... GREAT pics guys... ive been drooling over these last few pages.. very impressive. ughh makes me fuckin jealous! gonna harvest my sharksbreath in about a week... but its not even worth postin pics... its not very frosty.. at all. =/ my bubblicious is more frosty than the SB. migh tpost sum pics up of that. adn the pineapple express


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 26, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> looks amazing i love me some cheese, stones you so nice, lol, but seriously its a bomb ass indica! bet that was some fine smoke


i love me some chesse also  yea nice stone and bit of high which is perfect, yeah its a great strain! yes was a lovely smoke so tastey thanks for noticing mate  u smoking on anythin nice yourself? here is some white widow i got today enjoy people


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 26, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Psilocybe cubensis
> 
> specifically, I honestly don't remember. That cultivation took part a long time ago. jarred in BRF/VERM mix and then re-colonized on coco then fruited.


they look like either like hawiian or colombian :-0 or maybe mexican iv done all 3 types my mate grew some also


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 26, 2011)

hope you guys think these look ok they are in the 6th week og kush and lavender


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Psilocybe cubensis
> 
> specifically, I honestly don't remember. That cultivation took part a long time ago. jarred in BRF/VERM mix and then re-colonized on coco then fruited.


 I do !!!!! they were golden teachers


----------



## BBYY (Apr 26, 2011)

Wait til I can post pics of the Chitral Kush  - I need 8 weeks.


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 26, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> i love me some chesse also  yea nice stone and bit of high which is perfect, yeah its a great strain! yes was a lovely smoke so tastey thanks for noticing mate  u smoking on anythin nice yourself? here is some white widow i got today enjoy people View attachment 1571053 View attachment 1571052View attachment 1571054View attachment 1571055


well among my grape god, pinapple express and white widdow, i just cut down my Church plant here is a couple pics


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> well among my grape god, pinapple express and white widdow, i just cut down my Church plant here is a couple pics
> View attachment 1571595View attachment 1571596


 pretty fat lookin...i been lookin at that strain for years now..never smoked it..i wanna grow it


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 27, 2011)

ok... i finally have sum descent pics i can add to the thread...nothin special right now... but im sure in a few more weeks... they'll be nice and frosty! =D here they are. (both at 5 weeks flowering)


*Bubblicious 1 (5 Weeks Flowering*)






*PineApple Express (5 Weeks Flowering)

*






aiiight.. i know its not that great.. but i hate having this cool ass thread... and never bein able to post any pics of my plants.. because tehrye either not frosty enough (sharksbreath).. or they get burnt to shit (warlock) or theyre too young (bubblicious/pineapple express/northern lights)... lol. my northern lights plant is growing wicked fast! it started a couple weeks behind the bubblicious and PE... and its catchin up to them already... defff a keeper. glad i cloned it.​


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 27, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> well among my grape god, pinapple express and white widdow, i just cut down my Church plant here is a couple pics
> View attachment 1571595View attachment 1571596


very nice looking my friend what strain is that oh sorry is it chruch ha they all sound lovely mate, i posted my white widow i got yesterday was pretty nice


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 27, 2011)

so I still have about two weeks to go but wanted to get your guys thoughts on them?


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 27, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ok... i finally have sum descent pics i can add to the thread...nothin special right now... but im sure in a few more weeks... they'll be nice and frosty! =D here they are. (both at 5 weeks flowering)
> 
> 
> *Bubblicious 1 (5 Weeks Flowering*)​
> ...


them leafs are not burned from the light.... it looks like your feeding them too much nutrients stop feedin them for 3 or 4 days just give them water chop off all the yellow leaf's and leaf tips and leave the temp between 23 and 24 and should be fine nice looking plants nice thc also mate if ur lookin for forstier buds bend and shake your plant back and forth everyday maybe even 2 times a day... start off with doing it lightly then day by day do it harder and harder....... ill give u example i grew 1 big ass lemon skunk was 6 foot tall and 3ft wide and i bent it back an forth everyday lightly to produce more thc.... i was bending it that much it bent to 1 side and was at the same level as the lower bud site's, that means the plant thinks there is no main bud and all the side bud site's start growin really fast in order to have a main bud, because a plant know's if there is no main bud other buds will start to grow bigger and thc full to become the main bud even tho the main bud is still on the plant hope this helps but u are 100% givin it too much nutes....... stop for few days just fed water get a p.h moniter


----------



## BBYY (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ LMFAO 
So your saying shaking my plant will make more resin? Or will it shake and break the current trichomes on it?


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 27, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> them leafs are not burned from the light.... it looks like your feeding them too much nutrients stop feedin them for 3 or 4 days just give them water chop off all the yellow leaf's and leaf tips and leave the temp between 23 and 24 and should be fine nice looking plants nice thc also mate if ur lookin for forstier buds bend and shake your plant back and forth everyday maybe even 2 times a day... start off with doing it lightly then day by day do it harder and harder....... ill give u example i grew 1 big ass lemon skunk was 6 foot tall and 3ft wide and i bent it back an forth everyday lightly to produce more thc.... i was bending it that much it bent to 1 side and was at the same level as the lower bud site's, that means the plant thinks there is no main bud and all the side bud site's start growin really fast in order to have a main bud, because a plant know's if there is no main bud other buds will start to grow bigger and thc full to become the main bud even tho the main bud is still on the plant hope this helps but u are 100% givin it too much nutes....... stop for few days just fed water get a p.h moniter


 that is just stupidness


----------



## caseycase (Apr 27, 2011)

dna rocklock, just a sample bud about 8 weeks into flowering, ill post more of her finished


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 27, 2011)

caseycase said:


> dna rocklock, just a sample bud about 8 weeks into flowering, ill post more of her finished
> 
> View attachment 1572968


 i'l be standing by for that, tried rocklock before and i ended up with a plant that didnt want to produce flowers. ever!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's my latest. Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG)... Took just over 9 weeks to finish. Smoke and smell is great.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2011)

looks pretty wicked..nice job


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 27, 2011)

BBYY said:


> ^^ LMFAO
> So your saying shaking my plant will make more resin? Or will it shake and break the current trichomes on it?


yes believe it or not,its quoted in all the top cannabis growing books, basically if you shake your plants everyday starting off lightly then day by day do it harder, it stress's your plant out, which in term's means that your plant goes into protective mode, and when cannabis goes into protective mode it produce's thc.... its the same for light, the more watts you have over your plants the more thc full it is going to be, why because when a plant is under strong light for example 1000watt hps or the sun! The light penetrate's the plant, the plant notice's this and goes into protective mode and when cannabis goes into this mode it then produce's thc all over to protect the leafs/flowers/buds from burning because thc doesnt evoprate till like 185degree's so it acts as a protector and so thats basically how we are able to get high from cannabis if this little plant hadnt got a protective mode from sun/strong light we would not be getting high right now, its in jack herrer's books think about it it makes perfect sence i didnt really explin it that good the first time  
p.s come on man  if you shake a big bud that you bought would thc fall off i dont think so  especially if the bud is fresh/stickty but i swear this is in all the books look up, more stress on cannabis plant for more thc L.S man


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 27, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> that is just stupidness


believe it or not,its quoted in all the top cannabis growing books, basically if you shake your plants everyday starting off lightly then day by day do it harder, it stress's your plant out, which in term's means that your plant goes into protective mode, and when cannabis goes into protective mode it produce's thc.... its the same for light, the more watts you have over your plants the more thc full it is going to be, why because when a plant is under strong light for example 1000watt hps or the sun! The light penetrate's the plant, the plant notice's this and goes into protective mode and when cannabis goes into this mode it then produce's thc all over to protect the leafs/flowers/buds from burning because thc doesnt evoprate till like 185degree's so it acts as a protector and so thats basically how we are able to get high from cannabis if this little plant hadnt got a protective mode from sun/strong light we would not be getting high right now its in jack herrer's books





how you gonna tell me that jack herrer and every1 esle that write's cannabis books are wrong or its stupidness


----------



## BBYY (Apr 27, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> p.s come on man  if you shake a big bud that you bought would thc fall off i dont think so  especially if the bud is fresh/stickty but i swear this is in all the books look up, more stress on cannabis plant for more thc L.S man


 I know dried buds dont like to be shaken  
I am sure we are talking minuscule amounts of THC, So who is to predict that we could actually have more resin from less stress just cause of more surface area from new growth? I wont be shaken my plants or sticking tacs in it anytime soon. Sorry you just ain't too convincing.


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## shmow52 (Apr 27, 2011)

like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like like


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 27, 2011)

Well my nice cam is mia atm. SO here is some crap phone pics of my finished BW's
Shit smells so so strong this time...


----------



## The2TimEr (Apr 28, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> believe it or not,its quoted in all the top cannabis growing books, basically if you shake your plants everyday starting off lightly then day by day do it harder, it stress's your plant out, which in term's means that your plant goes into protective mode, and when cannabis goes into protective mode it produce's thc.... its the same for light, the more watts you have over your plants the more thc full it is going to be, why because when a plant is under strong light for example 1000watt hps or the sun! The light penetrate's the plant, the plant notice's this and goes into protective mode and when cannabis goes into this mode it then produce's thc all over to protect the leafs/flowers/buds from burning because thc doesnt evoprate till like 185degree's so it acts as a protector and so thats basically how we are able to get high from cannabis if this little plant hadnt got a protective mode from sun/strong light we would not be getting high right now its in jack herrer's books
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry dude but you speak complete and utter horse!!


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 28, 2011)

BBYY said:


> I know dried buds dont like to be shaken
> I am sure we are talking minuscule amounts of THC, So who is to predict that we could actually have more resin from less stress just cause of more surface area from new growth? I wont be shaken my plants or sticking tacs in it anytime soon. Sorry you just ain't too convincing.


well thats your opinion mate no problem i was just trying to help the other guy it does work i have tryed it and i thought it improved abit there is also different ways of doing it, and sorry what do you mean sticking tac's in it????? all the top grower's done tests and all on this method, it works the more stress a plant is under the more thc it produces its a known fact by how much i do not know but the more the better  what are you growing anyways bbyy


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 28, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> sorry dude but you speak complete and utter horse!!


ok buy a jack herrer book or the medical guide to cannabis or any good cannabis growing book and you will see who is talking utter horse man


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 28, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> sorry dude but you speak complete and utter horse!!


oh sorry dude which part do you think is utter horse..... do you know how thc is formed man


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2011)

lol... you guys are funny. This is why I don't check out new threads much, becuase they all just turn into 2-5 people arguing about something without end.

Why don't we just say this: Lemonskunk Man think shaking and stressing your plants makes more resin. The rest of you don't. Now, MOVE ON.

Where's the frosty buds at?


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2011)

WOOOOO HOOOOO. There's the buds! Fucking Awesome OhioMG. It's definitely time for a little church. I wish Ohio were a bit closer  Looking real real good.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2011)

that Church looks dankolicious!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks guys im blushing lol but really it means alot


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> thanks guys im blushing lol but really it means alot


 Shit that looks that good desevres merit! did you shake em to get em that frosty


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Shit that looks that good desevres merit! did you shake em to get em that frosty


lmfao! that brought a huge smile and laugh about!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 28, 2011)

Im not here to argue, but input some truth that it is well known in our community that stress during end stages of flower up the frostiness i.e. drowning, dark times, supercropping and ive heard of shaking but thats to violent for my ladies.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 28, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> thanks guys im blushing lol but really it means alot


ughhh... i love you man!!! hahahaha. soo happy u decided to stop by my thread... u always post so many beautiful pics!!!! i drool over every one! fuckin beautiful!!


----------



## chinoholmes (Apr 28, 2011)

OG Kush X White Widow. Photo taken today.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hellbillie said:


> Well my nice cam is mia atm. SO here is some crap phone pics of my finished BW's
> Shit smells so so strong this time...


fuckin bad ass pictures man... bad ass. hahaha


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Im not here to argue, but input some truth that it is well known in our community that stress during end stages of flower up the frostiness i.e. drowning, dark times, supercropping and ive heard of shaking but thats to violent for my ladies.


thank you my friend i was only putting my opinion across myself i know of lot of people who do it, im not arguing with anybody and nobody is arguing with me  i think haha


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 28, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ughhh... i love you man!!! hahahaha. soo happy u decided to stop by my thread... u always post so many beautiful pics!!!! i drool over every one! fuckin beautiful!!


not a problem man ill post some more awesome pics i take with the nikon d3100, here is Qrazy train #2 (the sugar factory!) at day 73 getting a flush


 

As always i hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## Hellbillie (Apr 28, 2011)

man im jealous Ohio, that shit looks good! Cant wait until i get my Pandora rolling. I have 24 cuttings of her, and Ill probably put her to flower in the new week or so. My Jack Herres smell like crazy black licorice, so probably another 3 weeks of flowering left on them.


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Hellbillie said:


> man im jealous Ohio, that shit looks good! Cant wait until i get my Pandora rolling. I have 24 cuttings of her, and Ill probably put her to flower in the new week or so. My Jack Herres smell like crazy black licorice, so probably another 3 weeks of flowering left on them.


is that Pandora ur talking bout tga's Pandora's box? if so your in for a treat! thanks for the comment my friend


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 29, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> thank you my friend i was only putting my opinion across myself i know of lot of people who do it, im not arguing with anybody and nobody is arguing with me  i think haha


yeaa man i appreciate ur input. =) its funny cuz sum1 messaged me tellin me to shake my plants back and forth a few times a day to help strengthen my stems.. cuz they were sayin my stems looked a lil thin. lol. adn then u said to do that to make more frost. i get wat ir sayin tho... it would make sense in theory... more stress = more frost... which is why alotta ppl put their platns in darkness for a couple days b4 harvest. (and because the THC count is higher durin the dark period... since light kills THC... if u harvest after ur lights have been on for 12 hrs... it wont be as potent... noty sure if u would actually notice the difference... but still.. every lil bit counts. lol)

but thanks for the tip! i think its just the strains im growin right now... cuz alot of my old plants were VERY frosty.. my full moon... blue venom.. white widow... adn especially my sensi star were frosty as hell!! just the alst few havent been as frosty as i'd like. but maybe ill give it a try with one of my current plants... see what happens. =) its worth a try.. if worse comes to worse.. ill just have a strong ass stem. lol


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 29, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> not a problem man ill post some more awesome pics i take with the nikon d3100, here is Qrazy train #2 (the sugar factory!) at day 73 getting a flush
> 
> 
> View attachment 1575220View attachment 1575216View attachment 1575202View attachment 1575210View attachment 1575213View attachment 1575214View attachment 1575205View attachment 1575208View attachment 1575203View attachment 1575217View attachment 1575221View attachment 1575207View attachment 1575219View attachment 1575211View attachment 1575222View attachment 1575215View attachment 1575218
> ...


damnnnnn mannnn... i dont even kno wat to say!! llol. fuckin beautiful!!!! pleasee...... feel free to post as many pics as u want weneva u want man... i dony think i could ever get bored of lookin at pics of ur plants! lol


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa man i appreciate ur input. =) its funny cuz sum1 messaged me tellin me to shake my plants back and forth a few times a day to help strengthen my stems.. cuz they were sayin my stems looked a lil thin. lol. adn then u said to do that to make more frost. i get wat ir sayin tho... it would make sense in theory... more stress = more frost... which is why alotta ppl put their platns in darkness for a couple days b4 harvest. (and because the THC count is higher durin the dark period... since light kills THC... if u harvest after ur lights have been on for 12 hrs... it wont be as potent... noty sure if u would actually notice the difference... but still.. every lil bit counts. lol)
> 
> but thanks for the tip! i think its just the strains im growin right now... cuz alot of my old plants were VERY frosty.. my full moon... blue venom.. white widow... adn especially my sensi star were frosty as hell!! just the alst few havent been as frosty as i'd like. but maybe ill give it a try with one of my current plants... see what happens. =) its worth a try.. if worse comes to worse.. ill just have a strong ass stem. lol


I think about it like this- if the wind was blowing hard somewhere in nature, the plant would adapt and grow stronger and bigger stems (and maybe roots, idk roots always grow like crazy). So shaking them will work or having a rotating fan on them on medium/high would work as well.
as for thc increase I do not know...


----------



## BBYY (Apr 29, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> not a problem man ill post some more awesome pics i take with the nikon d3100, here is Qrazy train #2 (the sugar factory!) at day 73 getting a flush
> 
> 
> 
> As always i hope everyone enjoys!


 +rep dude. Loving it. What are you going to do with that leaf? Any plans yet for hash?


----------



## stlmatt (Apr 29, 2011)

My AK48 day 69 since the 12/12 flip.......I still think I have a week to go, what do you think?

Stlmatt


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2011)

stlmatt said:


> View attachment 1575843View attachment 1575838View attachment 1575837View attachment 1575836
> 
> My AK48 day 69 since the 12/12 flip.......I still think I have a week to go, what do you think?
> 
> Stlmatt


 Id leave em another week...there fat tho! 3 people i know who have grown the 48 say there is NO way it finsishes when they say it does...but good smoke


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2011)

Ohio grows some sticky icky! the Qrazy is lookin like its name


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 29, 2011)

BBYY said:


> +rep dude. Loving it. What are you going to do with that leaf? Any plans yet for hash?


i have already made some pineapple express hash and some grape god here is some pics of my full melt bubble!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 29, 2011)

Someone needs to clean some bong


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2011)

thats some killer lookin bubbly! the pic with the side by sides is my fav lol


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 29, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Someone needs to clean some bong


lmao yes she is a little dirty but that my hash bong, i tend to let her build resin, so my friend can scrape the shit out of it, myself i hate anything resin but he eats the shit and drinks bong water so yea lol (he really enjoys some resin)


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is my bong and bowl collection, took me many years, hope you likee


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> Here is my bong and bowl collection, took me many years, hope you likee
> 
> 
> View attachment 1576400


 nice collection dude....i love the way its all displyed like its on sale and shit lol tight


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 29, 2011)

yea it took me n a buddy a joint and an hour n a half to get it all perfect and symmetrical


----------



## Greather420 (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's some pics of the new crop, just about 7 1/2 wks into flower. Got a couple Blue Dream / Bubba crosses, and a couple Chem D's, and a pure Bubba. I'll post some more pics as they get even frostier!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> View attachment 1576685View attachment 1576686View attachment 1576687View attachment 1576688View attachment 1576694
> 
> Here's some pics of the new crop, just about 7 1/2 wks into flower. Got a couple Blue Dream / Bubba crosses, and a couple Chem D's, and a pure Bubba. I'll post some more pics as they get even frostier!


now thats doing to be some very nice smoke my friend! Well Done Indeed!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 29, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> View attachment 1576685View attachment 1576686View attachment 1576687View attachment 1576688View attachment 1576694
> 
> Here's some pics of the new crop, just about 7 1/2 wks into flower. Got a couple Blue Dream / Bubba crosses, and a couple Chem D's, and a pure Bubba. I'll post some more pics as they get even frostier!


First, +rep on the buddage hmmm 
Is that a drip or a dwc. And if its a dwc, how are you keeping the root zone? I was thinking of buiding something similar to that, but am stuck on if I wanna do a drip or a dwc. I did something similar as a drip but wanna do something different.


----------



## Metal n Weed (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't have much amo at the moment but here is some Plat Bubba at day 35


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2011)

thats sexy dude


----------



## BBYY (Apr 29, 2011)

View attachment 1577018View attachment 1577015

These are fresh pics, from today. Marked 28th day of flowering. Cant wait to see these done.


----------



## Metal n Weed (Apr 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats sexy dude


 Thanks man, I was gifted this cut. Dude that gave it to me grows it perfect, I would post up some of his pics but I don't think he would appreciate that. 
Here is the whole plant with it's gangsta lean going on





Give me about two weeks and I should have some good shots for this thread


----------



## lime73 (Apr 29, 2011)

just a small one...


----------



## Ken3531 (Apr 29, 2011)

View attachment 1577038View attachment 1577037View attachment 1577036View attachment 1577034View attachment 1577033View attachment 1577014View attachment 1577031View attachment 1577030View attachment 1577029View attachment 1577028View attachment 1577027View attachment 1577026View attachment 1577025View attachment 1577024View attachment 1577023View attachment 1577022View attachment 1577021View attachment 1577020View attachment 1577019View attachment 1577017View attachment 1577016View attachment 1577014


----------



## Ken3531 (Apr 30, 2011)

the above strain is nebula from paradise seeds. Totally covered and sparkly. also, she grows 5 fat colas with no fim only lst and shes startin to get some purple. amazing looking strain. in today is 8 weeks shes got 1 or 2 more left.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2011)

Ken3531 said:


> the above strain is nebula from paradise seeds. Totally covered and sparkly. also, she grows 5 fat colas with no fim only lst and shes startin to get some purple. amazing looking strain. in today is 8 weeks shes got 1 or 2 more left.


 i scored a fat sack of Nebula last summer..was some pretty dank gear..rocked me like a huricane


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 30, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa man i appreciate ur input. =) its funny cuz sum1 messaged me tellin me to shake my plants back and forth a few times a day to help strengthen my stems.. cuz they were sayin my stems looked a lil thin. lol. adn then u said to do that to make more frost. i get wat ir sayin tho... it would make sense in theory... more stress = more frost... which is why alotta ppl put their platns in darkness for a couple days b4 harvest. (and because the THC count is higher durin the dark period... since light kills THC... if u harvest after ur lights have been on for 12 hrs... it wont be as potent... noty sure if u would actually notice the difference... but still.. every lil bit counts. lol)
> 
> but thanks for the tip! i think its just the strains im growin right now... cuz alot of my old plants were VERY frosty.. my full moon... blue venom.. white widow... adn especially my sensi star were frosty as hell!! just the alst few havent been as frosty as i'd like. but maybe ill give it a try with one of my current plants... see what happens. =) its worth a try.. if worse comes to worse.. ill just have a strong ass stem. lol


haha no way cool yeah it thicken's up the stem's which then in term can hold more bud, and yeah in all honesty it makes sence well i think, yes your right, they do i leave mine in dark for 24 hours then harvest, exactly every bit counts  
and no problem was just givin a tip who ever wanted to try or expirement it or people who already have,and very nice strains hope all goes well for you at least you have something nice to smoke make the most of it enjoy


----------



## lemonskunk man (Apr 30, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> i have already made some pineapple express hash and some grape god here is some pics of my full melt bubble!
> 
> View attachment 1576378View attachment 1576372View attachment 1576362View attachment 1576374View attachment 1576370View attachment 1576379View attachment 1576363View attachment 1576377View attachment 1576364View attachment 1576368View attachment 1576361View attachment 1576367View attachment 1576373View attachment 1576371View attachment 1576369View attachment 1576376View attachment 1576365View attachment 1576375View attachment 1576366


very very nice mate +++++++ rep for picture number 12 droolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 30, 2011)

here is the beautiful lady qrazy train #1 at harvest!

View attachment 1578369View attachment 1578370View attachment 1578371View attachment 1578375View attachment 1578380View attachment 1578386View attachment 1578376View attachment 1578377View attachment 1578378View attachment 1578379View attachment 1578381View attachment 1578382View attachment 1578384View attachment 1578385View attachment 1578387View attachment 1578388View attachment 1578389View attachment 1578390View attachment 1578391


----------



## stoneyluv (May 1, 2011)

wonderful woman (wonder woman from nirvana)


----------



## lime73 (May 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> wonderful woman (wonder woman from nirvana)


Beautiful.... +rep


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

tight nugs guys !


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 1, 2011)

todays smoke is supersilver haze  full of thc very good high and taste


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

yummy gummy


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 1, 2011)

that ssh looks bomb!


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 1, 2011)

cheers dude's, it is some lovely ass smoke im high as kite rite now  anybody got any pics of what there smoking right now here is another teaser  i cant help myself


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

show off lol SSH is tight


----------



## stoneyluv (May 1, 2011)

I'm getting torn up by this AK47 right now....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

fuck all you bastards! LOL i got no nugs to smoke..just honey oil 

that 47 looks wicked dank!


----------



## stoneyluv (May 1, 2011)

It is the dakity dank dude!! I bet it would be a lot better if it had honey oil smeared all over it though!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> It is the dakity dank dude!! I bet it would be a lot better if it had honey oil smeared all over it though!!!!


 yeah like a weed sundae LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (May 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah like a weed sundae LOL


sounds fuckin yummy!!!!!!

when i first made honey oil, i coated a nug up really heavy then i rolled it in kief and covered the entire thing! it was the most potent thing we ever smoked! they call it MJ caviar.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> sounds fuckin yummy!!!!!!
> 
> when i first made honey oil, i coated a nug up really heavy then i rolled it in kief and covered the entire thing! it was the most potent thing we ever smoked! they call it MJ caviar.


 ddamn dude that sounds good as all hell....theres a coffe shop in the Dam .." grey area" they sell bubble hash rolled in kif i think they call it grey mist...looks bomb


----------



## taint (May 1, 2011)

A little bit of this with a little bit of that.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2011)

that bubble looks liek food ! lol nice gear taint


----------



## stoneyluv (May 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ddamn dude that sounds good as all hell....theres a coffe shop in the Dam .." grey area" they sell bubble hash rolled in kif i think they call it grey mist...looks bomb


I'm gonna have to try and make some of that!!! sounds like an "out for the count" type of buzz!!!



taint said:


> A little bit of this with a little bit of that.


That's the best looking candy store ever!!! hahaha very nice texture on the hash.... did you make it?


----------



## taint (May 1, 2011)

I'm damn sure too cheap to buy it.............
Easy breezy to do,check the link in my sig for how to and supplies.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## Greather420 (May 1, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> cheers dude's, it is some lovely ass smoke im high as kite rite now  anybody got any pics of what there smoking right now here is another teaser  i cant help myself
> View attachment 1579595


Here's a snapshot of what we've got going here....a nug of fresh-from-curing Purple Kush and some bho butter oil wax (whatever you call it!)


----------



## AlanF (May 1, 2011)

L.A. Woman


----------



## anonymuss (May 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I'm getting torn up by this AK47 right now....


seed .


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> show off lol SSH is tight


haha i know sorry couldnt help it  yeah was some lovely smoke all gone now though


----------



## #JakeTheSnake# (May 2, 2011)

Here's my Snow White from Nirvana on day 30.


----------



## lotsOweed (May 3, 2011)

#JakeTheSnake# said:


> Here's my Snow White from Nirvana on day 30.
> View attachment 1581206View attachment 1581204View attachment 1581202
> View attachment 1581201


Very nice. Plus Rep. You flowering with T5s?


----------



## #JakeTheSnake# (May 3, 2011)

lotsOweed said:


> Very nice. Plus Rep. You flowering with T5s?


Yes sir! 

On my next grow I plan on documenting my grow down to every last detail. Then I'm going to by a 400-600w HPS for flowering on my grow after that for a bud density comparison.

But so far my T5's have given me some awesome looking cola's. We'll see the difference when I get my HPS sometime in the 4th quarter of the year.


----------



## chb444220 (May 3, 2011)

fuckin LOVE this thread! theres too many pics that i love that i wanna comment on. but it would take too long. lol. amazing pics guys


----------



## cannabisguru (May 3, 2011)

I love this thread! Keep em coming ppl.. keep them coming.


----------



## cannabisguru (May 3, 2011)

taint said:


> A little bit of this with a little bit of that.



That ISO hash looks good man. It's got good color to it.

I made some with my last grow.. and man, it was the best batch I had ever personally made... hands down, period. It was almost a gold color.. and smelled so freaking good. The taste of it was so sweet too.. ahhhh man it was just so great. Delicious!

peace


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> fuckin LOVE this thread! theres too many pics that i love that i wanna comment on. but it would take too long. lol. amazing pics guys


I agree... too many good pics. Well, not too many, just too many to talk about.

Great growing guys


----------



## cannabisguru (May 3, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> i have already made some pineapple express hash and some grape god here is some pics of my full melt bubble!
> 
> View attachment 1576378View attachment 1576372View attachment 1576362View attachment 1576374View attachment 1576370View attachment 1576379View attachment 1576363View attachment 1576377View attachment 1576364View attachment 1576368View attachment 1576361View attachment 1576367View attachment 1576373View attachment 1576371View attachment 1576369View attachment 1576376View attachment 1576365View attachment 1576375View attachment 1576366



looks pretty good man. you may already be aware of this, but some of the noobs may not know about it, so I'll go ahead and say it. When your trimming your freshly harvested buds, I've found in my experience.. its easier to use a pair of nose-hair trimmers. They're easier on the hands than regular scissors are (I've got bad arthritus in my fingers/knuckles/hands) plus half way down the tips of both scissor.. both tips curve in.. therefore giving it a great attack angle for those stubborn/impossible-to-get-too smaller leafs. The angled nose-hair trimmers are great for trimming.. 

anyhow.. get to the point here, after your done trimming all your harvest (or every so often during trim job).. take a good new (or newer) single razor-blade and carefully scrape off the sharp edges of the scissors/trimmers. There should be plenty of resin on the sharp edges of both individual blades of the pair of scissors/trimmers that your using. This stuff will/should smell very very sweet/dank/skunky.. its resin for those of you that haven't figured it out just yet.
This stuff makes great 'scissor hash' (as its called).. This stuff works miracles on aches and pains of the human body.. especially if its from an Indica strain.

Just wanted to share that, though I'm completely aware that more than likely most everyone around here has heard of 'scissor hash' before.. however, there are those people that are completely new to cannabis and may not have been aware of this up until just now. Just trying to help educate.. 

peace.


----------



## cannabisguru (May 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> View attachment 1569195View attachment 1569196View attachment 1569197View attachment 1569198



I'd love to grow some shrooms. How is it compared to cannabis? Those things are freaking huge..


----------



## taint (May 3, 2011)

This stuff?


----------



## jigfresh (May 3, 2011)

I got 1.5 grams at the moment. I love me some scissor hash!


----------



## TCurtiss (May 3, 2011)

XXX


















Enjoy

T


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 3, 2011)

some unkown"
flip side"
????amnesiawidow


----------



## letitgrow77 (May 3, 2011)

my ww's


----------



## GreenGrower14 (May 3, 2011)

my easy ryders day 60 almost harvest time View attachment 1582364View attachment 1582368View attachment 1582369View attachment 1582370


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 3, 2011)

letitgrow77 said:


> my ww's


looks sooooooo much better than my shit pheno! Now Thats A Proper Pheno! Respect!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 3, 2011)

taint said:


> This stuff?


now thats a shit load of trimming for that prized stash! Scissor Hash Is The Cremdalacrem!


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2011)

taint said:


> This stuff?


what the FUCK!?? lol. how does that much hash even get on there!? lol. thats awesome man... fuckin awesome.


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2011)

*** i was jsut going through sum1's journal... and i saw a pic of sum1 using sum program called HERB.IQ ..... soo i went on google and checked it out.. adn this program is BADASS!!! u can add rooms/plants/seeds/clones and all teh info on them... and how far into flowering they are.. when theyll be done.... phenotypes... height.. and so many other things!!! its awesome! just started using it now.. and i just HAD to show it to you guys.... i think alot of people will use it and find it VERY helpful!! heres the link to where i downloaded it from

http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64851

and just click on the link that sais recommended download.... im tellin you guys.... this things awesome!!


----------



## taint (May 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> what the FUCK!?? lol. how does that much hash even get on there!? lol. thats awesome man... fuckin awesome.


I suspect it cums from these..................
I shook them hard for two weeks in the dark then drowned them in a bucket of boiling water for 3 days again in the dark then drowned in cold molassas water for a week in the dark then masterbated all over them in the dark for 12 hours then rubbed mustard all over the leaves..........in the dark.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2011)

taint said:


> I suspect it cums from these..................
> I shook them hard for two weeks in the dark then drowned them in a bucket of boiling water for 3 days again in the dark then drowned in cold molassas water for a week in the dark then masterbated all over them in the dark for 12 hours then rubbed mustard all over the leaves..........in the dark.


 Those look ok..but if you would a pissed on em you coulda had some dank...maybe next time Taint maybe next time...the baby batter looks good all over em to  

Fo reals tho nice gear again!


----------



## BBYY (May 4, 2011)

taint said:


> I suspect it cums from these..................
> I shook them hard for two weeks in the dark then drowned them in a bucket of boiling water for 3 days again in the dark then drowned in cold molassas water for a week in the dark then masterbated all over them in the dark for 12 hours then rubbed mustard all over the leaves..........in the dark.


LMFAO , My favorite method is to let my dogs lick them. of course in the dark

+rep dude, nice shots


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

livers, not that frosty but it tastes amazing


----------



## BBYY (May 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> livers, not that frosty but it tastes amazing


 Stop being modest, thats hella frosty.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

lol wait till i flip my headband x OG kush reveg ill show you frost!


----------



## phood (May 5, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Here's my latest. Sour Kush (Sour D X Sage X Larry OG)... Took just over 9 weeks to finish. Smoke and smell is great.
> 
> View attachment 1573158View attachment 1573159View attachment 1573160View attachment 1573161View attachment 1573162View attachment 1573163


Wow amazing ++REP that #2 picture looks insane


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2011)

taint said:


> I suspect it cums from these..................
> I shook them hard for two weeks in the dark then drowned them in a bucket of boiling water for 3 days again in the dark then drowned in cold molassas water for a week in the dark then masterbated all over them in the dark for 12 hours then rubbed mustard all over the leaves..........in the dark.


oooooo.... ok. THAST how u did it! soooo do i do it in that same exact order?? and is it better to do it at night time? or in the day time with the windows closed and lights off? wat about a full moon? im sure that would help too.a s long as the light from it doesnt get it.


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol wait till i flip my headband x OG kush reveg ill show you frost!
> 
> View attachment 1585109View attachment 1585110View attachment 1585111View attachment 1585112


damn man.. thats wat im talkin bout. glad to have ya postin pics again man. u take sum of the best pics ive seen


----------



## taint (May 5, 2011)

During the day in a bomb shelter.
Moonlight works but only if yer outside and ya just sacrificed a goat and rubbed the blood all over yourself and the fan leaves.
Talk about a sticky,stinking mess but as you can see it's well worth it.


----------



## Ken3531 (May 5, 2011)

make sure if you shake it only to shake at 1/4 to 1/2 strength. also, only use 1/4 strength mustard for the first few weeks. one last thing, be sure to ph your condiments because you sure as hell dont wanna get a mustard lock out!


----------



## floridasucks (May 5, 2011)

taint said:


> During the day in a bomb shelter.
> Moonlight works but only if yer outside and ya just sacrificed a goat and rubbed the blood all over yourself and the fan leaves.
> Talk about a sticky,stinking mess but as you can see it's well worth it.


and how could you forget to piss on them? the buds would have been 1000X frostier


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

taint said:


> During the day in a bomb shelter.
> Moonlight works but only if yer outside and ya just sacrificed a goat and rubbed the blood all over yourself and the fan leaves.
> Talk about a sticky,stinking mess but as you can see it's well worth it.


 sound slike a tuesday night for me lol

yur methods are tight Taint..i dunno why you tell people yur secrets...what a swell dude! lol


----------



## taint (May 5, 2011)

I'm only here to help.


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 5, 2011)

One flush from harvest!


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 5, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> One flush from harvest!
> 
> View attachment 1585562View attachment 1585550View attachment 1585559View attachment 1585552View attachment 1585561View attachment 1585547View attachment 1585543View attachment 1585560View attachment 1585553View attachment 1585556View attachment 1585544View attachment 1585557View attachment 1585554View attachment 1585563View attachment 1585545View attachment 1585549View attachment 1585555View attachment 1585546View attachment 1585558


very very nice my man what are they strain


----------



## floridasucks (May 5, 2011)

lemonskunk man said:


> very very nice my man what are they strain


haha for real? they might be qrazy train just a hint.


----------



## BBYY (May 5, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> One flush from harvest!
> 
> View attachment 1585562View attachment 1585550View attachment 1585559View attachment 1585552View attachment 1585561View attachment 1585547View attachment 1585543View attachment 1585560View attachment 1585553View attachment 1585556View attachment 1585544View attachment 1585557View attachment 1585554View attachment 1585563View attachment 1585545View attachment 1585549View attachment 1585555View attachment 1585546View attachment 1585558


 Nice! Jealous I cant smoke any.


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 5, 2011)

powerplant
View attachment 1586143


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2011)

Ohio is king salami wit his budporn LOL

Nice PPP lemon


----------



## BBYY (May 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Ohio is king salami wit his budporn LOL
> 
> Nice PPP lemon


 Yea he has been teasing me all fucking week, Havent been able to score good bud lately.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damn man.. thats wat im talkin bout. glad to have ya postin pics again man. u take sum of the best pics ive seen


thanks man i'm pretty stoked i've just won the 600w clubs 420 pic comp https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428464-600-420-pic-competition-best.html

got a new FDD spoon coming  

gotta blow up some dank from OHIO!







you should have entered bro would have given my qrazytrain a run for sure


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> One flush from harvest!
> 
> View attachment 1585562View attachment 1585550View attachment 1585559View attachment 1585552View attachment 1585561View attachment 1585547View attachment 1585543View attachment 1585560View attachment 1585553View attachment 1585556View attachment 1585544View attachment 1585557View attachment 1585554View attachment 1585563View attachment 1585545View attachment 1585549View attachment 1585555View attachment 1585546View attachment 1585558


damnnnn mannn.. beautiful... as always.. ur makin every1 else jealopus. lol. the plants jsut look sooo perfect.. not burnt tips... no yellowing.. covered in frost... all red hairs receding bak into the bud... beautiful plants man... i wanna get sum TGA beans soon. wenever i see pics from TGA strains.. they always look great.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks man i'm pretty stoked i've just won the 600w clubs 420 pic comp https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428464-600-420-pic-competition-best.html
> 
> got a new FDD spoon coming
> 
> ...


ooo shit. thats watsup man. congrats!! and yeaa he takes sum amazing pics... and has some amazing plants as well.. if this really was a competition. it would be between u and ohio for sure.... lol


----------



## BBYY (May 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks man i'm pretty stoked i've just won the 600w clubs 420 pic comp https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/428464-600-420-pic-competition-best.html
> 
> got a new FDD spoon coming
> 
> ...


 OMG that mofo looks delicious. I gotta stay outta this thread, it gets me antsy waiting for my harvest.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2011)

Man thats some sexy porno


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 6, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Yea he has been teasing me all fucking week, Havent been able to score good bud lately.


cheers dizzle,sorry bbyy for teasin you  and you may think with me postin all this bud i always have it i dont and cant always get it because of funds, for example right now friday god damn nite and iv no bud  hopfully later or tomro


----------



## taint (May 6, 2011)

I wanna invite you over and make it all better.


----------



## floridasucks (May 6, 2011)

i got no bud either... can i come?


----------



## Greather420 (May 6, 2011)

RIU reunion @ Ohiomedi's house!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## situbusit (May 7, 2011)

View attachment 1589281Day 55, not long now! Bag seed CFL T5


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2011)

Hey OHIO thanks for the party dude..that was off the hook! 

Nice bud situbu , kinda looks like NL a lil bit


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 8, 2011)

its day 82 in these pics, she is getting her last flush! the colors are really starting to come out since the cold snap we have had the past 2 days

Enjoy!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 8, 2011)

Time for some sativa action! I present Strawberry Haze!

Enjoy My Friends


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 8, 2011)




----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 8, 2011)




----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

anyone see resin ooze from a nug?




sour bubble x qwerkle


----------



## rzza (May 8, 2011)

whoops, i thought i deleted the blurry ones. i didnt mean to post those.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2011)

group shot













bubba kush












cindy 99


















grand master (granddaddy x master kush) - this is the one i crossed with
HH x JH x SL x HJ. Not sure if pollen will take, its pretty late in the game.

























white widow












og kush













deep purple













K831 - this is a bastard strain (probably pure kush or bk x mbs)



















bastard jack






sicc #2







big momma (pure kush x mbs)







blackberry







blhaze (super silver haze x bastard haze)







afgoo (hermie)


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 8, 2011)

View attachment 1590468
This frosty at only 4 weeks flower. I can't wait til it gets closer to finishing. 
Jack Herer x (trainwreck x hash plant)


----------



## The Snowman (May 8, 2011)

will continue to update!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1590468
> This frosty at only 4 weeks flower. I can't wait til it gets closer to finishing.
> Jack Herer x (trainwreck x hash plant)


 man thats a good phenotype...look at all them trichombs on that fat ass fan leaf! thats a keeper bro, dont let that go!


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2011)

gonna post sum pics of my Northern Lights pics in a day or so wen i have time.. therye gettin pretty frosty now. =) and my floja is turnin nice and purple now. =) can see a bunch of all purple calaxes now.. these buds are gonna be beautiful. cant wait to post pics of them wen theyre a few more weeks into flowering.


----------



## Mahlon (May 8, 2011)

Not the greatest, from before my second harvest, enjoy


----------



## aeviaanah (May 8, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> gonna post sum pics of my Northern Lights pics in a day or so wen i have time.. therye gettin pretty frosty now. =) and my floja is turnin nice and purple now. =) can see a bunch of all purple calaxes now.. these buds are gonna be beautiful. cant wait to post pics of them wen theyre a few more weeks into flowering.


 right on bro...stop by the thread and remind me of the post!


----------



## gilbert90605 (May 9, 2011)

not bad for the first time 

?


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 9, 2011)

View attachment 1592276View attachment 1592275View attachment 1592267

a couple more frosty ones in my orgy


----------



## stoneyluv (May 9, 2011)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Metal n Weed (May 10, 2011)

Plat Bubba






KO Kush week 4






An oldie but goodie Querkle


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2011)

gilbert90605 said:


> View attachment 1590830not bad for the first time
> 
> ?


naa man. deff not bad for ur 1st grow! looks better than my 1st grow. lol



GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1592276View attachment 1592275View attachment 1592267
> 
> a couple more frosty ones in my orgy


lookin good man. deff got sum nice frost on that lady



stoneyluv said:


> Wonder Woman


lookin great as always man. the buds look so tight! wat r those lil red things on the plant tho? 



Metal n Weed said:


> Plat Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that platinum bubba looks great man... love how dark the leaves are.. adn then how white the buds are... looks great!


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2011)

*Northern Lights @ 5 Weeks Flowering

*





*Bubblicious @ 7 Weeks

*




*Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja) **This plant isn't very frosty yet, but its got some nice color to it. And so I thought I'd share it with you guys. Once it gets frostier and more purple, I will post more pics**
@ 3 Weeks Flowering

*




Thats all i got for now guys. AS my plants get frostier ill post more pics.... I have a Sensi Star (which has always been my frostiest plant) thats a couple weeks into flowering that will be frosting up soon. I also have an AK-48 thats a week into flowering that will be getting nice and frosty soon. And I have 2 BlueBerry Clones, and i'll be flowering one pretty soon. Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ​


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 11, 2011)

DAMN! funk!!!!! i love how she's purple off rip!! tight work!


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2011)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> DAMN! funk!!!!! i love how she's purple off rip!! tight work!


lol. thanks man. yeaa she should be a solid purple by the end of flowering.. with no green. (other than the leaves) heres a few pics of what the finished plant will look like.

View attachment 1594431View attachment 1594432View attachment 1594433View attachment 1594434


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2011)

Now thats some purple very cool


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2011)

cool avatar. lol. kinda creep but really cool. =) and yeaaa shes gonna be a sexy purple lady... just wait 2-3 more weeks... the pics will be great!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2011)

damn CHB 

gonnabe sum burpleness!


----------



## hansen28 (May 12, 2011)

here is my paradise seeds Nebula. 8 weeks into flowering.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

nice frost and damned nice purp CHB!!! , spanks mine for sure!





purp cherry cheese x livers




livers


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 12, 2011)

8 days into flower, lemon fairy liqud" skunk sorry only half of the plant the lighten off the 600hps was wild on my lens and dont worry i took care of them yellow leafs i like her that much 

what im smoking amnesia haze

and very tasty chocolope camera's batteries where going dead so got a shitty pic and was dark out so the house lighten is shit but hey who cares not me


----------



## greenpower000 (May 12, 2011)

*chb444220 

You have created a main staple of most of our days here @ RIU .... at least I know I've been a daily follower of this thread for a while now. This has to be one of the best threads on the site hands down !!! 

Once I get a proper grow going I will hopefully be a poster to !! 

Keep the bud pron flowing guys !!!! It's all so beautiful and some of the plants I see here are things Ic an only dream to obtain !!!
*


----------



## `SoA || Asi (May 12, 2011)

autoflower Syrup
[/URL]


----------



## rzza (May 12, 2011)

wheres it at soa?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2011)

This thread will never die!


Ill have some porno to show off soon..ladies are just gettin frosty now.


Hey Don were did you get yur Panama from that you posted awhile back?


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 1597246View attachment 1597245View attachment 1597244

These ladies are just getting frostier as the time goes by.
Jack Herer x Trash (31 days flowering)


----------



## jigfresh (May 12, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1597246View attachment 1597245View attachment 1597244
> 
> These ladies are just getting frostier as the time goes by.
> Jack Herer x Trash


Dude... those are so frosty is insane. Trichs right out to the tips of every leaf. Great job.


----------



## stoneyluv (May 12, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1597246View attachment 1597245View attachment 1597244
> 
> These ladies are just getting frostier as the time goes by.
> Jack Herer x Trash


wow!! outstading looking frost!!!!!! you must have really shook that plant!!!(inside joke of the thread) 

+rep


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 12, 2011)

They are only 36 days flower at the time so i think they will finish with a flury!!

No Scope needed!!


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 12, 2011)

You don't have to use HPS to get some frosty buds!!!

You can pull some frost with CFLs. At least I did...
View attachment 1597433


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2011)

blue diesel makes for some pornography!


----------



## `SoA || Asi (May 12, 2011)

rzza said:


> wheres it at soa?


pulling tonight its far enough


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> damn CHB
> 
> gonnabe sum burpleness!


ooo eaaa. lol. cant wait for these next few weeks!! gonna get purpler and frostier! 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice frost and damned nice purp CHB!!! , spanks mine for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe in color.. but deff not in size and frostiness! lol. looks great man. 



greenpower000 said:


> *chb444220
> 
> You have created a main staple of most of our days here @ RIU .... at least I know I've been a daily follower of this thread for a while now. This has to be one of the best threads on the site hands down !!!
> 
> ...


thanks man. =) its nice hearing...well... reading nice comments like that. lol. this thread has really taken off lately! i LOVE it. it is a pretty popular thread.. adn im sure it will sta pretty popular.. as long as all you guys continue posting these beautiful pics... i wish i had more pics to post... might do sum thread searching..... and gather up a bunch of nice budshots... and as long as i can find the original grower... i will post the name as well as the strain. =) i did this alot back in the day wen teh thread was 1st created... i would always post other peoples pics. gonna do that again soon.



Dizzle Frost said:


> This thread will never die!
> 
> 
> Ill have some porno to show off soon..ladies are just gettin frosty now.
> ...


i agree... there seems to be more and new followers every other day.. and then we have all the original followers as well. =) im sure this thread will be around for a while.. im sure this thread is among the top 5 or top 10 of the most popular threads. =) but with the way ever1s been posting... it ma eventually become number 1! that's be awesome!

* thanks again.. to every1 that has posted pics on here... and have helped make this 1 of the most popular threads on RIU.... without u guys... this thread would be dead!! i can only imagine how long ago it woulda died if it was to rely on me for pics!* ​


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> They are only 36 days flower at the time so i think they will finish with a flury!!
> 
> No Scope needed!!


wow man.. very very nice pics!! nice color on them man. and also got alotta frost! might have to try that strain out soon!



GidgetGrows said:


> You don't have to use HPS to get some frosty buds!!!
> 
> You can pull some frost with CFLs. At least I did...
> View attachment 1597432View attachment 1597434View attachment 1597433


AGREED!! honbetl... i used to pull 2-3+ ounces off each plant back wen i was using CFL's.... adn ever since i switched over to an HPS.... my plants have been soo much smaller..... =( it sucks! lol. i thought my yields would INCREASE!! or at least stay the same... never decrease tho... if u look on page 1 of this thread.. my 1st post was of my White Widow i got from Nirvana.. adn i pulled 3 1/2 ounces off that lady.. using ONLY CFL's the whole grow... adn onl vegged for 3 weeks... adn flowered for 8.. sooo im with a on that 1 man.


----------



## streets (May 13, 2011)

day 72 big bang... cell phone pics sorry, but you can sure see the frostiness!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 13, 2011)

Nice plant and grow bro never new Big Bang could get so sugary!!


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 13, 2011)

Qrazy Train #2


----------



## Greather420 (May 13, 2011)

Oh your in trouble now Ohio.....Wait until my girls wake up...hahaha.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys here is a strain that I got from a MMJ co-op called Purple Shana. The pictures don't do it justice! It has to be the frostiest plant I have ever grown hands down! I took this down a few months ago I think..... don't pay attention to the time stamp on the pic's it does that every time I change the batteries.


----------



## Greather420 (May 13, 2011)

Damn that is some frosty bud! How long was that in flower? Looks really solid!


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2011)

yeaa man those pics are really impressive man.. really nice! glad to have ya postin sum pix. wierd seein a plant with such nice colors with so much frost on it. i feel like wen u gave purple strains... u sacrifice sum frost. but not 4 u. lol


----------



## Gmz (May 13, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Oh your in trouble now Ohio.....Wait until my girls wake up...hahaha.


Oooo i'm excited!


----------



## Greather420 (May 13, 2011)

Here is a fresh leaf on some trim from the other day. If we had that stuff fresh you would really be in trouble haha


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 13, 2011)

View attachment 1598621View attachment 1598620View attachment 1598619View attachment 1598618View attachment 1598616

Shots from lights off time. Enjoy the photos guys, I get to enjoy looking at the real life thing.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 13, 2011)

My god im going to get "like" restricted or overload my like button evrytime i come here it's a like fest and im loving every minute of it!!Keep up the great thread and shot's...


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2011)

lovely leaves guys.. wish i had pics from my sensi star leaves from a couple grows ago. they were very frosty! i got a sensi star a couple weeks into flowering... once it frosts up ill post sum pics. =)


----------



## aeviaanah (May 14, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lovely leaves guys.. wish i had pics from my sensi star leaves from a couple grows ago. they were very frosty! i got a sensi star a couple weeks into flowering... once it frosts up ill post sum pics. =)


 whats up bro. great look plants +rep. its good to see your genetics as i have a few myself . keep me in the loop with that double purple floja. she looks interesting.


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 14, 2011)

havint really been on here much but this what iv had past 2 weeks on smoking wise 


first 2 pictures are amnesia, then the next 3 are ssh and 1 on the end i cant remember ha, then next 4 whitee widow then next 2 are chocolope then last is some chesse not sure if thats the chesse i had week ago or few weeks ago ha enjoy the veiw anyway


----------



## Howard Stern (May 14, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> Damn that is some frosty bud! How long was that in flower? Looks really solid!


Hey thanks, that strain is awesome! It is only about 7.5 flowering time till 90% cloudy and 10% amber trichs if I remember correctly. It was a very short flowering time, I could have took it down sooner but wanted to wait. The fucking scissors had to be cleaned twice as much as usual.


----------



## Howard Stern (May 14, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa man those pics are really impressive man.. really nice! glad to have ya postin sum pix. wierd seein a plant with such nice colors with so much frost on it. i feel like wen u gave purple strains... u sacrifice sum frost. but not 4 u. lol


Yeah it is a weird strain that I got, not letting it go though that is for sure. The only thing I don't like about this strain is that the stem growth is weak, the stem doesn't look like most of my other plants. No worries though it produces well and I love the smoke. It's good to be here I will be posting more later when my ladies start packing it on!


----------



## Howard Stern (May 14, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1598621View attachment 1598620View attachment 1598619View attachment 1598618View attachment 1598616
> 
> Shots from lights off time. Enjoy the photos guys, I get to enjoy looking at the real life thing.


#4 is my fav! They aren't even close to being done either so they should really push out more frost later!


----------



## sweetswisher (May 15, 2011)

that purple shana is fuckin beautiful


----------



## Greather420 (May 15, 2011)

Our Cheese is frosting up! It is at about 3-1\2 weeks. Kinda looks like a Banzai tree


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2011)

looking good guys gonna be takin pics 2morrow of all my plants and will throw a few on here. deff the Northern Lights and that Floja. the flojas comin along nicely. startin to frost up and purple up. =D LOVE this strain


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2011)

*** these pics are NOT mine.... i have the names of the strains and who theyre grown by in the description ***

just thought since i dont have any pics to post up yet.. i'd search around and find sum nice pics to post for ya guys.









hope u guys enjoyyy the pics. =) some are pretty nice lookin. just wanted to add sumthin to this thread. hahaha. and like i said. if u want to know the name of the strain or or who grew it.. just leave the mouse over the pic... and u will see the name of the file. which has the name and grower. most of the names/growers are from icmag.com just so ya kno. enjoyyyy​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

Livers @ 5 weeks


----------



## Howard Stern (May 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Livers @ 5 weeks


looks like a nice one Don!


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 16, 2011)

Pandora's Box from TGA Genetics.

View attachment 1603256


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

cheers howard!






so this is what they do at the hubble when they aren't looking into space.......


----------



## Greather420 (May 16, 2011)

Now that is one ugly mo fo!


----------



## greenpower000 (May 16, 2011)

Fo Sho....... man ... blah...... so nasty... oh well.. roll 'em and smoke 'em anyways...... lololol...... (not really)


----------



## greenpower000 (May 16, 2011)

Not to Jack the thread or anythign but i need some help fellas...... 

Any one have any XP with party cup growing? I have a shit load of 16 Oz cups.. and to save space.. I'm thinking about just letting them grow in the cups... I don't really have anything else bigger that will fit more than a few plants at a time in my cab. and well, if i grow 4 bag seed in 4 nice sized pots...... then 3 of em become males..... then im down to 1 Fem for the duration of the grow. dind't know if any one had gotten good results off of 16 Oz cups before.

PM me or hit up my journal ... (don't want to wast thread space here...... unless everyone wants to talk about it)...... maybe we can see the frostiest budz from party cup grows????


----------



## stonershane (May 16, 2011)

these are from my buddys grow in colorado and he says its a very rare strain called triangle and smokes very nicely with a heavy kush undertone and a fruity head


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 16, 2011)

View attachment 1604107View attachment 1604106View attachment 1604104View attachment 1604101View attachment 1604100

5 weeks flowering frostiness! 

Jack Herer x Trash 

Trash = Trainwreck x Hash plant


----------



## growhydro024 (May 16, 2011)

first grow bubbleberry turned out way better then exspected


----------



## quebec budzz (May 16, 2011)

hi guys this my first grow from seed: Bubba Kush from Greenhouse all organic B cuzz nutes and guano tastes amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herpinderp (May 17, 2011)

View attachment 1605089View attachment 1605090
Short Rider (Top 44 + Early Special)
With the autoflowering gene.


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

View attachment 1605128View attachment 1605130View attachment 1605133Mekong High from Dutch Passion as a freebie 1st sativaView attachment 1605134


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

FLUFFY AND STICKY i forgot to mention!!


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 17, 2011)

my finished Shishkaberry


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

nice one Shishkaberry is clone only right??


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 17, 2011)

this is my LA Con still waiting to be cut the pictures are in order from the top of the plant down to the last nug at the very bottom branch.( and it still looks tasty)


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 17, 2011)

quebec budzz said:


> nice one Shishkaberry is clone only right??


Im not 100% sure but thats how i got it and am now scared to get rid of it after I heard that from several other people.


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

Where did you get your LA confidential?? clones or DNA??


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

Indeed looking tasty


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 17, 2011)

quebec budzz said:


> Where did you get your LA confidential?? clones or DNA??


 clone as well. and Im liking your Mekong high more. whats the high like with that?


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

Very smiley happy BUZZ makes you wanna do things!! LOL I will make a smoke report in 1 or 2 days


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

smells like asian food or sumthing like that!!


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

check my journal in my sig to see my mekong high grow


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 17, 2011)

Ive tried but it says page not found???


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

seriously fuck how come?


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

look at grow journals i've just have bump my thread


----------



## quebec budzz (May 17, 2011)

I know some might say it's beasters strain it's my M-39 can't say it looks BAD!!


----------



## shmow52 (May 17, 2011)

so whos got the frostiest bud? we should have a poll or something??


----------



## Tonaloc989 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## lemonskunk man (May 17, 2011)

first 2 pictures are white rhino them 2 big ass buds wighted 30grams each hydro grown, sorry about the pictures guys they were takin off a shitty camera and you cannot really see the thc but beleive me they where frosty as you very sticky any1 ever grow lemon skunk or white rhino before oh by the way this was just the main buds from the plants  

2nd and 3rd pics are lemon skunk again sorry about the pictures shitty camera hadnt got good camera at the time, just to give u an idea that big bud weighted 28 grams when dry, it was all dryed up and got its trim ready to be put in jars




was like lemon fairy liquid, with a strong skunk smell taste and high all round lemoney  but that lemon scent i will never smell again well not till i hit amsterdam but thats not the point, point is? wait what are we talking about again?? never mind ha :/ 


chocolope tastey stuff  
 ​amnesia    hairy stuff :O


----------



## Herpinderp (May 17, 2011)

mmmmm soooooo many frosty buds in this thread. I love it, keep them beauties coming! As soon as my Shortryder finish drying I'll take some more pics of the big buds.


----------



## stoneyluv (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

nice colas lemonskunk! i love the spiral of the right hand( your left) one. 

good frost on that as well stoneyluv, what strain.?


----------



## stoneyluv (May 18, 2011)

Thanks!! It's Blueberry from homegrown fantaseeds.


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice colas lemonskunk! i love the spiral of the right hand( your left) one.
> 
> good frost on that as well stoneyluv, what strain.?


cheers man they were nice alright, im laughin here to myself because you say you love the big long bud in my left hand, funny because that is me and my mate in them pictures and we couldnt decide who took what bud since they where different and the same weight so i said 2 of us should shout out which bud we wanted at the same time he shouted the fat 1 i shouted at same time the long 1 and we both fell in love with them from there almost brings a tear to my eye hahaha ah i miss them buds i am now smoking my last j of chocolope DAMN


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 18, 2011)

Jilly Bean


----------



## Razztafarai (May 18, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


>


Dude that is utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Girdweed (May 19, 2011)

View attachment 1607995View attachment 1607994

This was my first grow. It's nowhere near as beautiful as some of the buds around here but I'm stoked to have 2 two quart jars full of nugs.


----------



## del66666 (May 19, 2011)

no close ups til they are dry but heres some 12-12 from seed girls.......


----------



## mugan (May 19, 2011)

OMg i was staring at that pic for so long those are super fluffy


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 19, 2011)

Girdweed said:


> View attachment 1607995View attachment 1607994
> 
> This was my first grow. It's nowhere near as beautiful as some of the buds around here but I'm stoked to have 2 two quart jars full of nugs.


looks like you grew a bomb sativa, be proud of that! Those nugs look awesome!


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2011)

heres a few more pics of the floja lady. shes comin along nicely and filling out nicely as well. =)


*Floja

*






ill post more pics in a week or 2 when they frost up a little more. im just proud of this lady and feel she deserves to be shown off! =D​


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2011)

Pre98 Bubba x Larry OG........... take a look at these buds!!!! CRAZYYY lookin.


----------



## Greather420 (May 19, 2011)

DAMN....that Pre98 x Larry is amazing! Did you get that from the 44 Seed Co? Cause we saw that strain available in seed form and were intrigued, now that we see what it looks like we are ready to drive the 2 hours to the collective and buy it!!! Just curious, what kind of flowering time does it have?

On a side note, getting our beautiful Pre98 mini-momma delivered to us some time this week....can't wait!


----------



## disposition84 (May 19, 2011)

Wow that pre98xlarry is amazing!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 19, 2011)

Ok just one pic of the Blue Diesel! LOL


----------



## Greather420 (May 19, 2011)

Damn that stuff sparkles StinkBudd1! Looks like they are twinkling stars.........I'm High.....Really High surrounded by starry skies


----------



## Metal n Weed (May 19, 2011)

My Platinum Bubba has about 12 days left. I wanna smoke her sooooo bad.


----------



## Gastanker (May 19, 2011)




----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 19, 2011)

Nice macro's!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 20, 2011)

damn everyone is kickin ass here ! 

those flojas are lookin so danky dank


----------



## cornelivs (May 20, 2011)

pineapple chunk week 7


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2011)

Greather420 said:


> DAMN....that Pre98 x Larry is amazing! Did you get that from the 44 Seed Co? Cause we saw that strain available in seed form and were intrigued, now that we see what it looks like we are ready to drive the 2 hours to the collective and buy it!!! Just curious, what kind of flowering time does it have?
> 
> On a side note, getting our beautiful Pre98 mini-momma delivered to us some time this week....can't wait!


heyy watsup man? heyy sorry wen i posted those pics i literally meant look at teh pics i "FOUND" lol. therye not mine. i can give u the link to the thread/site that i got them from and maybe u can ask teh person who grew them where they got them from etc.? sorry to mislead ya. i just saw those pics and felt i had to share them with you guys cuz therye beautiful! heres the link.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=21317&page=559#post4444855


----------



## mugan (May 20, 2011)

cornelivs said:


> pineapple chunk week 7








wow those are puurrrty


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 20, 2011)

today more amnesia




sugary stuff and some type of unkown kush enjoy days smoke folks


----------



## del66666 (May 20, 2011)

nice nugs lemon............amnesia, cant remember if ive grown that...........


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 20, 2011)

del66666 said:


> nice nugs lemon............amnesia, cant remember if ive grown that...........


cheers nun left now tho  but going to get more ha i was going to grow ssh was my first time but gave it pass cuz they hard to grow sativa as i heard anyway wat u smokin man, just as i wrote this got the call for a dirty oul pick up ha more of that kush  i happy now had nutting for a while there which isint nice and ye as i was sayin i was going to grow ssh but decied not to but then the next crop i grew was NYCD which is 75% sativa-25% indica and they went great they grew to about 5 and half foot, saying that i only gave them 5 weeks veg i suppose they could of grown to about 7 foot if i had of gave them 8-9 weeks veg ha but awesome smoke and not bad yield


----------



## Bubba McBubba (May 21, 2011)

All of these are from clones

Barney's Farm LSD (Skunk #1 x Mazar)


Madman OG (LA Confidential x SGV OGK F4)


Sour Kush (Larry OG x Sage x Sour Diesel)


Deadhead OG ('91 Chemdawg (skunkva) x SFV OGK F4*)
*

I can't wait to see how they look in another 5 weeks.


----------



## lemonskunk man (May 21, 2011)

Bubba McBubba said:


> All of these are from clones
> 
> Barney's Farm LSD (Skunk #1 x Mazar)
> View attachment 1610630
> ...


nice looking plants mate i like the larry og kush-sage-sour kush ummm iv smoked a cross of og kush-sage was so so good was called kushage  happy growing


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2011)

*Northern Lights Harvest (Nirvana)

*View attachment 1610829View attachment 1610830View attachment 1610831View attachment 1610832View attachment 1610833View attachment 1610834View attachment 1610835View attachment 1610836



Enjoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ​


----------



## aeviaanah (May 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> *Northern Lights Harvest (Nirvana)
> 
> *View attachment 1610829View attachment 1610830View attachment 1610831View attachment 1610832View attachment 1610833View attachment 1610834View attachment 1610835View attachment 1610836
> 
> ...


 Beautiful nugs and trim job! Ive been trimming all mine too!


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Beautiful nugs and trim job! Ive been trimming all mine too!


thanks man. yeaa its funny.. cuz i always get sooo excited to start trimming.... and about 1/2way through... im like ughhh... wtf... i wanne be done already! lol. but i like to try to trim as close to te bud as possible.. cuz then the only leaves that are left on the buds are COVERED in frost.. and when dried.. look almost white. =) and i feel like it makes the smoke alot less harsh and also tastes alott beter!

thanks for the compliments.. cant wait to see ur trimmed buds man!! lemme kno wen u post the pics. ill be sure to checkem out. hopin u end up with a purple floja like the one i got goin man. it'd be a good candidate for breeding as well! =)


----------



## Greather420 (May 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> thanks man. yeaa its funny.. cuz i always get sooo excited to start trimming.... and about 1/2way through... im like ughhh... wtf... i wanne be done already! lol. but i like to try to trim as close to te bud as possible.. cuz then the only leaves that are left on the buds are COVERED in frost.. and when dried.. look almost white. =) and i feel like it makes the smoke alot less harsh and also tastes alott beter!
> 
> thanks for the compliments.. cant wait to see ur trimmed buds man!! lemme kno wen u post the pics. ill be sure to checkem out. hopin u end up with a purple floja like the one i got goin man. it'd be a good candidate for breeding as well! =)


 You gotta love those Nirvana strains they shine in the right hands and yours are no exception! Beautiful bud keep up the superb work!


----------



## Greather420 (May 21, 2011)

Her is a plant we took down last night. This plant required little trimming and smells amazing! We mislabeled this seed so we call it Magic Amazing Seed!
View attachment 1611367View attachment 1611369


----------



## Gmz (May 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> *Northern Lights Harvest (Nirvana)
> 
> *View attachment 1610829View attachment 1610830View attachment 1610831View attachment 1610832View attachment 1610833View attachment 1610834View attachment 1610835View attachment 1610836
> 
> ...


Is that the nirvana northern lights auto flowering strain? I read it doesn't auto flower for a lot of people, was thinking about it for a next grow. Those buds make me want to grow it even more


----------



## Deerhunter617 (May 22, 2011)

Querkle 6 weeks 1 day 12/12


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> thanks man. yeaa its funny.. cuz i always get sooo excited to start trimming.... and about 1/2way through... im like ughhh... wtf... i wanne be done already! lol. but i like to try to trim as close to te bud as possible.. cuz then the only leaves that are left on the buds are COVERED in frost.. and when dried.. look almost white. =) and i feel like it makes the smoke alot less harsh and also tastes alott beter!
> 
> thanks for the compliments.. cant wait to see ur trimmed buds man!! lemme kno wen u post the pics. ill be sure to checkem out. hopin u end up with a purple floja like the one i got goin man. it'd be a good candidate for breeding as well! =)


 yea i am starting the next batch very soon. i just gave veg 400 watts rather than 175. They should start takin off. once they get to a good size, ill start the next batch.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2011)

*















big momma





















bubba kush











k831
















og kush *


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 22, 2011)

Looks so frosty in the picture I was almost worried about powdery mildew. But damn frosty for sure!

View attachment 1612941View attachment 1612942


----------



## 303 (May 22, 2011)

Durban Poison Day 36


----------



## GidgetGrows (May 22, 2011)

View attachment 1613246View attachment 1613245View attachment 1613243View attachment 1613242

Jack Herer x Trash, 6 weeks flowering. 

They are getting frostier every day!! 
Come on girls! Make it snow~


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 22, 2011)

Day 51.. Nirvana Bubblelicious


----------



## BluBerry (May 23, 2011)

*A small bud of my El Monstre 9 weeks of 12/12*

View attachment 1613890


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2011)

wow guys... very impressive pics as always!!! ill have sum pics 4 ya 2morrow. =) my sensi star is really starting to frost up!! this strain (clone) ALWAYS puts out massive amounts of frost! its only like 3-4 weeks into flowering too! i plan on pollinating it with sum of my floja pollen i have... and see how that turns out.. =) the sensi star female is VERY frosty... adn stays sumwat short and squat.. with VERY tight bud structure and a lemony smell... and usually finished by 8 weeks... and then the floja is obviously purple... lol. seems to be a pretty big yielder... also looks like it will be an earlier finisher as well... med. hieght... sumwat frosty.... idk.. i think it will be a good mix. =) ill post the pix of the Sensi Star 2morrow.


----------



## dirk d (May 23, 2011)

i hear that durban poison is powerful stuff. any one got a smoke report on it?


----------



## Tonaloc989 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## auldone (May 25, 2011)

Plushberry day 50...


----------



## auldone (May 25, 2011)

oops... here are the rest of the pics...
View attachment 1617700

View attachment 1617702


----------



## Herpinderp (May 26, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> Day 51.. Nirvana Bubblelicious


WOW those look GORGEOUS!
I ordered some nirvana bubblicious that should be in the mail any day now (hopefully) and I'm super excited to get them in the ground.
I also ordered Blackberry, Blue Mystic and White Widow, so we'll see how those turn out. Anyways, these are my contributions:
The kief that has collected in the bottom of my stash bag, and a random nug I pulled out of my stash bag (some of my finished Short Rider)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2011)

dirk d said:


> i hear that durban poison is powerful stuff. any one got a smoke report on it?


 i did one along time ago...i duno if i still got it. Its prety potent and it tastes real good to, like licorice but sweet. Its got a super low THC but it smokes me out everytime. I think it tests at 7-8% thc.....butits got a real nice sativa buzz and long lsting to.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 26, 2011)

Heres some 37 day old NL
View attachment 1619472View attachment 1619473View attachment 1619474View attachment 1619477


----------



## BBYY (May 26, 2011)

must carry high Cannabino, which i likey!


----------



## aeviaanah (May 28, 2011)

I finally found the pheno ive been lookin for! I hope she smokes as good as she looks. This is grand master (grandaddy x master kush)













































Sicc mbs #2













Deep purple


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

Oh great Aeviaanah,,,, I have to post my pics after that show lol?? What a wonderful looking phenotype, nice job finding it! Maybe I wont be able to find my pics haha


----------



## aeviaanah (May 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh great Aeviaanah,,,, I have to post my pics after that show lol?? What a wonderful looking phenotype, nice job finding it! Maybe I wont be able to find my pics haha


 haha thanks brotha! i am quiet stoked about this one, currently revegging her...i had to leave about an eighth of this bud on the plant....hard to do but im thinking about the future. i havent smoked her yet but ill let ya know.!


----------



## adizz (May 29, 2011)

Querkle- 50days



Barry White / White berry 54 days


----------



## Deerhunter617 (May 29, 2011)

Querkle #1day 50










Querkle #2day 50










Superlemon haze day 50


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2011)

Deserving of a bump,,,,,

Very nice budshots adizz : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2011)

Just a little that's on the menu in the Cave,,,,,,

The Black Rose is seeded with Black Rose pollen and the rest are seeded with Casey Jones pollen


Calizhar, my commercial strain,,,


Black Rose,,,,


C-4,,,,,


Black Sour Bubble,,,,is in my bubbler as we speak ; !)


----------



## dirk d (May 29, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I finally found the pheno ive been lookin for! I hope she smokes as good as she looks. This is grand master (grandaddy x master kush)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dirk d (May 29, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Heres some 37 day old NL
> View attachment 1619472View attachment 1619473View attachment 1619474View attachment 1619477


is this sensi's Northern Lights #1?


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 29, 2011)

Those look nice


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just a little that's on the menu in the Cave,,,,,,
> 
> The Black Rose is seeded with Black Rose pollen and the rest are seeded with Casey Jones pollen
> 
> ...


 looking dank bro...how many watts you running and what nutrient lineup? im making the switch from 2-400's to 1-1000. i am also going back to co2, it made quiet a difference on my last grow.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2011)

dirk d said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > I finally found the pheno ive been lookin for! I hope she smokes as good as she looks. This is grand master (grandaddy x master kush)
> ...


----------



## ThaConspiracy (May 29, 2011)

Bubblelicious Day 59


----------



## CallmeTex (May 29, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> dirk d said:
> 
> 
> > i bred the plant, grand daddy x master kush. really shared both phenos from both parents. master kush nug structure, density of gdp....smell and color from gdp. trichomb count from both of em! i cant wait to smoke some....here in a few hours!!!
> ...


----------



## aeviaanah (May 29, 2011)

CallmeTex said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > Props to you brother! Looks like you've got some grape kush goodness on your hands. GDP is my most favoritist strain, and I am glad to see someone is breeding with it!. I've been looking for a Grandaddy cross since I started growing weed and haven't found any. Any chance those beans will make it to market?
> ...


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

how about hairy buds?......12-12 from seed.......yeah yeah i know frosty....well they will be soon.


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how about hairy buds?......12-12 from seed.......yeah yeah i know frosty....well they will be soon.


holy shit man.. those things are fuckin HUGE for 12-12 from seed........


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> holy shit man.. those things are fuckin HUGE for 12-12 from seed........


id like to veg 1 but havent the room lol


----------



## aeviaanah (May 30, 2011)

del66666 said:


> how about hairy buds?......12-12 from seed.......yeah yeah i know frosty....well they will be soon.


 lol....ya know some plants just dont get frosty, this doesnt mean they wont knock you on your ass. its whats in the trichomb that matters. i see your avatar has a heat pad (possible with a air pump) with bud on top....!? dry that stuff slow brotha!


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> lol....ya know some plants just dont get frosty, this doesnt mean they wont knock you on your ass. its whats in the trichomb that matters. i see your avatar has a heat pad (possible with a air pump) with bud on top....!? dry that stuff slow brotha!


lol the avatar is the side panel off a computer with a 400 magnetic ballast on and the top off a bubblebomb plant, didnt want the ballast to burn through the floor.............it wasnt on when i took pic....i promise i dried it slowly.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 31, 2011)

del66666 said:


> lol the avatar is the side panel off a computer with a 400 magnetic ballast on and the top off a bubblebomb plant, didnt want the ballast to burn through the floor.............it wasnt on when i took pic....i promise i dried it slowly.


 lol thats a huge nug foo! sorry lol!!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 1, 2011)

ThaConspiracy said:


> Bubblelicious Day 59


Holly shit bro love the Bubblelicious! Is that one from Nirvana? If so and fem bean keep an eye out for pollen bananas in the end of flower. Looking great!


----------



## Howard Stern (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is some pic's of my Herculies from Sannies seedbank. I fucking love this strain can't wait to smoke it! The smell is amazing and danky as fuck! She just hemied on me so I had to pull her and take a good look at her and pull all the naners growing out of the buds. She isn't going to go to seed on me, I could chop her now 75% of the trich's are milky but I am going to let her ride for about another week.

View attachment 1628711View attachment 1628712


----------



## strangerwraith (Jun 1, 2011)

It's definitely not the frostiest, but I'm so fucking chuffed I had to post. I've grown a couple times before but never really done it well. This time looks to be pretty decent thanks to all the good info on this site. It's auto-blueberry from Dutch Passion. I don't know anyone else who smokes so it's all mine. Only 2 plants plus 1 Seedsman auto-minigun, but I should be set for a few months. Now if I can just cure it properly with a forced 4-day work conference out of state... I hope they'll be fine hanging during my absence.

Thanks rollitup, you've been most helpful!


----------



## 303 (Jun 1, 2011)

strangerwraith said:


> View attachment 1628942
> It's definitely not the frostiest, but I'm so fucking chuffed I had to post. I've grown a couple times before but never really done it well. This time looks to be pretty decent thanks to all the good info on this site. It's auto-blueberry from Dutch Passion. I don't know anyone else who smokes so it's all mine. Only 2 plants plus 1 Seedsman auto-minigun, but I should be set for a few months. Now if I can just cure it properly with a forced 4-day work conference out of state... I hope they'll be fine hanging during my absence.
> 
> Thanks rollitup, you've been most helpful!


Looks dope. Good job bro


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 1, 2011)

Love this thread... beautiful pics!! I know mine doesnt compare to some of the awesome shit we see on this thread, but its my first plant/grow and Im damn proud of it, so thought Id share... hope yall like the pic. It's bubba kush day 53 of flower


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Here is some pic's of my Herculies from Sannies seedbank. I fucking love this strain can't wait to smoke it! The smell is amazing and danky as fuck! She just hemied on me so I had to pull her and take a good look at her and pull all the naners growing out of the buds. She isn't going to go to seed on me, I could chop her now 75% of the trich's are milky but I am going to let her ride for about another week.
> 
> View attachment 1628711View attachment 1628712


i was hopin youd post sum pics of that strain on this thread. looks great man. very impressive!



strangerwraith said:


> View attachment 1628942
> It's definitely not the frostiest, but I'm so fucking chuffed I had to post. I've grown a couple times before but never really done it well. This time looks to be pretty decent thanks to all the good info on this site. It's auto-blueberry from Dutch Passion. I don't know anyone else who smokes so it's all mine. Only 2 plants plus 1 Seedsman auto-minigun, but I should be set for a few months. Now if I can just cure it properly with a forced 4-day work conference out of state... I hope they'll be fine hanging during my absence.
> 
> Thanks rollitup, you've been most helpful!


its deff a nicely colored plant man. LOVE the colors on it!



kmksrh21 said:


> Love this thread... beautiful pics!! I know mine doesnt compare to some of the awesome shit we see on this thread, but its my first plant/grow and Im damn proud of it, so thought Id share... hope yall like the pic. It's bubba kush day 53 of flower


thanks. i love how popular its gotten. =) and heyy man it looks good. better than my 1st grow. lol. and you should be proud. sum ppl cant grow plants at all


----------



## xboxwarrior (Jun 3, 2011)

These two plants have been flowering for 63 days now and I am thinking they have about another week or so left before I harvest. They are Seedsman Mama Mia and Sensi Seeds Super Skunk. As you can see they received nutrient burn from my General Hydroponics FloraNova, that stuff is super potent, but they are still looking great after a flush. Do any of you guys use FloraNova or have ever tried it? The Mama Mia plant has really surprised me though, much better than I was expecting.

*Mama Mia*












*Super Skunk*


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2011)

wow man those look great man. 2 bad bout the nute burn tho... =/ i have probs with that all too often. hahaha. at least it was only ur big fan leaves. all the other leaves look great.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jun 3, 2011)

Querkle day 56


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Jun 3, 2011)

That Mami Mia look fucking awesome.. I'm definitely going to find out more about it.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## #JakeTheSnake# (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the colors Deerhunter. What's the weather like where you live? Curious if you have low temps or what.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Jun 3, 2011)

some more LA Con View attachment 1632363View attachment 1632364View attachment 1632365View attachment 1632366View attachment 1632367View attachment 1632368View attachment 1632369View attachment 1632370View attachment 1632371View attachment 1632372View attachment 1632373View attachment 1632374View attachment 1632375View attachment 1632376View attachment 1632377


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 4, 2011)

#JakeTheSnake# said:


> I love the colors Deerhunter. What's the weather like where you live? Curious if you have low temps or what.


Querkle will change colors reguardless of temps, its a TGA strain.


----------



## Frankymatos (Jun 4, 2011)

About to chop - in fact, wondering if I should wait a little longer?!?!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2011)

Frankymatos said:


> About to chop - in fact, wondering if I should wait a little longer?!?!


looks good to me man. if u have the time/patience. maybe 1 more week woulnt hurt. let sum more of those hairs turn red. heres wat i would do if i was you. chop off a branch or a couple buds and dry them quickly (leavem on a heater or sumthin... on a fan) and smoke them and see wat u think. that way youll have sumthin to smoke for now. and that will give the plants a few xtra days to finish up. u could even take it now and place it in the dark for 2-3 days to help finish things up a lil quicker too and increase ur trichs. looks great tho. especially for CFL's. i miss growin with them. my 1st grow was Nirvanas White Widow. u can see the pics on page 1. its the 1st post on this thread. +Rep man. u deserve it


----------



## lowrider2000 (Jun 4, 2011)

AK_48 40 days in flower....cfls


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jun 4, 2011)

just about time to flush these guys. one more feeding of CHA CHING! but theyre pretty frosty.













different pics in the attachment. can i a get a wut wuuwuwuuwuwut?


----------



## Richie LxP (Jun 4, 2011)

This has to be my favorite thread on rollitup.

Fair play lads, the buds are smashing!


----------



## greenpower000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Tonaloc989 said:


> just about time to flush these guys. one more feeding of CHA CHING! but theyre pretty frosty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwut

Bad ass plant man !!!


----------



## auldone (Jun 4, 2011)

Plushberry....

View attachment 1633438
View attachment 1633449


----------



## trailerparkboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Grapefruit Diesel


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL pics guys... seriously. the reason this thread does so good is from u guys postin all ur pics in it. thanks. this is deff my favorite thread as well. that plushberry looks almost white!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 1633599View attachment 1633598View attachment 1633597View attachment 1633596


wow. that 3rd pic looks GREAT man. wat strain? +Rep


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 4, 2011)

KRyptonite


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow. that 3rd pic looks GREAT man. wat strain? +Rep


the 3rd pic was Grand daddy purple. the first was green kush. thanks for the complament


----------



## nickman (Jun 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Here is some pic's of my Herculies from Sannies seedbank. I fucking love this strain can't wait to smoke it! The smell is amazing and danky as fuck! She just hemied on me so I had to pull her and take a good look at her and pull all the naners growing out of the buds. She isn't going to go to seed on me, I could chop her now 75% of the trich's are milky but I am going to let her ride for about another week.
> 
> View attachment 1628711View attachment 1628712


they look great man...

I've got 1 Fem Hercules going on the 7th weak of 12/12...
You talk about her throwing some nanners. What weak is she on?

Anyway she looks awsome. Mine looks really different then urs. I've got a main cola the size of a 24 ounce beer can and about 10 more side colas that are around half that size. She is really stretchy but loaded with lemon smelly dank. I cant wait myself...


----------



## Ctznsnips (Jun 4, 2011)

Not super frosty but my first attempt at flood and drain, its White Widow from Nirvana


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 4, 2011)

Ctznsnips said:


> Not super frosty but my first attempt at flood and drain, its White Widow from Nirvana


looken gud looken gud


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jun 4, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> wut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwutwut wuuwuwuuwuwut
> 
> Bad ass plant man !!!


+rep for the wut wut
i cant wait to chop and smoke these shits


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jun 4, 2011)

God Bud on the plant



Chem Dog on the plant



Headband on the plant


God Bud Harvested!
View attachment 1633848

Chemdog Harvested!
View attachment 1633849


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 5, 2011)

View attachment 1633871View attachment 1633869View attachment 1633870View attachment 1633867View attachment 1633866View attachment 1633868

Some frostiness from my garden. 
Jack Herer x Trash - 8 weeks flowering. 
Frosty and tasty looking. So close to harvest time...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 5, 2011)

Big buddha cheese, around 20 days from 8 weeks!


----------



## nickman (Jun 5, 2011)

lowrider2000 said:


> AK_48 40 days in flower....cfls


is that ak from Nirvana.?.


----------



## matlear (Jun 5, 2011)

I now understand why they are called snow ryders.. They look like friggin Xmas trees in iceland 









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bubba McBubba (Jun 5, 2011)

Just a little over 3 weeks to go for all of these plants except the Madman, which has about a week and a half.

Madman OG - *OG Kush x LA Confidential *My nute solution didn't get along with this one at all. The other 3 did great though.


LSD - Skunk x (Skunk x Mazar)


Deadhead OG - * '91 Chemdawg(skunk va) X SFV OGK F4*


Sour Kush - Sour Diesel x Sage x Larry OG


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2011)

wow. nice couple pages of budshots guys. keepem comin


----------



## LuciferX (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's a few that I had on my cam still 

Lx


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Here's a few that I had on my cam still
> 
> Lx
> 
> View attachment 1634994View attachment 1634995View attachment 1634996View attachment 1634997View attachment 1634998


Mmmm. some nice lookin pics u got there!


----------



## Cantero (Jun 7, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Here's a few that I had on my cam still
> 
> Lx
> 
> View attachment 1634994View attachment 1634995View attachment 1634996View attachment 1634997View attachment 1634998


Holy damn dude, those buds in that last pic are fucking frosty as hell man, nice.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 7, 2011)

Moby Dick.


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jun 7, 2011)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> View attachment 1636935
> moby dick.


that is hugeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Jun 7, 2011)

Tonaloc989 said:


> that is hugeeeeeee!!!!!


LOL i was thinking the same thing.. Moby Dick need some Extenze


----------



## ThaConspiracy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nirvana Bubblelicious Day 68


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

livers and psychosis


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2011)

its only at week 4 or 5... sooo shes got PLENTY of time to frost up sum more... at week 2 u shoulda seen this girl... she was all burnt and shriveled up... i was on the verge of throwin her out cuz she jsut was not growing or getting any healthier... but i had faith in her... glad i kept her around and took a clone. =) I LOVE nirvana strains. never seem to disappoint me


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 7, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 1637901View attachment 1637902View attachment 1637903View attachment 1637904View attachment 1637905View attachment 1637906
> 
> 
> 
> its only at week 4 or 5... sooo shes got PLENTY of time to frost up sum more... at week 2 u shoulda seen this girl... she was all burnt and shriveled up... i was on the verge of throwin her out cuz she jsut was not growing or getting any healthier... but i had faith in her... glad i kept her around and took a clone. =) I LOVE nirvana strains. never seem to disappoint me


 what she smell like? looking great foo!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 7, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 1637901View attachment 1637902View attachment 1637903View attachment 1637904View attachment 1637905View attachment 1637906
> 
> 
> 
> its only at week 4 or 5... sooo shes got PLENTY of time to frost up sum more... at week 2 u shoulda seen this girl... she was all burnt and shriveled up... i was on the verge of throwin her out cuz she jsut was not growing or getting any healthier... but i had faith in her... glad i kept her around and took a clone. =) I LOVE nirvana strains. never seem to disappoint me


 fucking materpice! dude i just had some of this..wait till you see how fat the colas get in 2 more weeks lol...the smoke wqs strong to


----------



## 303 (Jun 8, 2011)

Day 54 Durban Poison. The resin and oil production is incredible. Just about a week out, flushing tomorrow. Yayer


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 8, 2011)

303 said:


> Day 54 Durban Poison. The resin and oil production is incredible. Just about a week out, flushing tomorrow. Yayer


 nice and ripe before the flush, this is what i like to see! +rep!


----------



## tehgenoc1de (Jun 9, 2011)

Durban is my favorite strain, looks killer man!


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jun 9, 2011)

cannot wait to chop this bitch, one of my colas has a few amber, but i am gonna let them frost up a bit more in the next week and a half.


----------



## Polecat (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet Afghani Delicious


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jun 9, 2011)

Polecat said:


> Sweet Afghani Delicious


i like, them bitches is frosty


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 9, 2011)

*THE ONE AND ONLY OG KUSH AT DAY 35*


----------



## nickman (Jun 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 1637901View attachment 1637902View attachment 1637903View attachment 1637904View attachment 1637905View attachment 1637906
> 
> 
> 
> its only at week 4 or 5... sooo shes got PLENTY of time to frost up sum more... at week 2 u shoulda seen this girl... she was all burnt and shriveled up... i was on the verge of throwin her out cuz she jsut was not growing or getting any healthier... but i had faith in her... glad i kept her around and took a clone. =) I LOVE nirvana strains. never seem to disappoint me


WOW ... That AK looks very nice my friend. I've got 1 going on the 7.5 weaks now and she looks pretty good as well. I only vegged mine for about a weak so its like 1 big main cola with a couple side colas that are ok in size. Yours looks much better then mine. Ur's looks a llot more dense then mine and ur only at weak 4-5 right?
Thats one thing that i dont like about mine is how airy her buds are...

O well... I got the other3 or 4 vegging in the 2nd weak right now so hopefully i'll find a keeper in there...


----------



## nickman (Jun 9, 2011)

how long u gonna run urs for ??? AK 48 that is...

i've seen where people have flowererd their AK's for 13 weaks...
i think its like an 8 weak strain , right .?.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

Tonaloc989 said:


> cannot wait to chop this bitch, one of my colas has a few amber, but i am gonna let them frost up a bit more in the next week and a half.


looka like u got a few Tri-plod buds there man. =) those big giant ass buds that look like theres 2 buds in 1... either a tri-plod or poly-ploid bud... u can usually tell which branch has it cuz theres ALOT more leaves that normal.... and looking down the branch... at each node youll see 3-4 buds rather than just 2.. check it out and lemme kno how many u see.. iom curious. looks great tho man. should be a GREAT yielder


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

nickman said:


> WOW ... That AK looks very nice my friend. I've got 1 going on the 7.5 weaks now and she looks pretty good as well. I only vegged mine for about a weak so its like 1 big main cola with a couple side colas that are ok in size. Yours looks much better then mine. Ur's looks a llot more dense then mine and ur only at weak 4-5 right?
> Thats one thing that i dont like about mine is how airy her buds are...
> 
> O well... I got the other3 or 4 vegging in the 2nd weak right now so hopefully i'll find a keeper in there...


thanks man... as i said she was about ready to get tossed in the trash. once she hit flwoering... she just turned to shit. lol. but i kept her around... she lost most of her big fan leaves... but oo well. lookin great now. =)

and yeaa i like growin single cola plants.. thats how my floja plant is... its just 1 big dark purple bud. lol. (u can check out my signature if u wanna see more pics of the AK or other strains) and yeaaaa as of right now she is at week 5.. a lil behind due to her basically dying for a lil while in the beginning. its hard to tell right now if the buds will be airy or not.. i hope now. =/ hate buds like that. i have a warlock flowering.. adn shes at 5 weeks.. and these buds aare tiny right now.. but hard as hell.



nickman said:


> how long u gonna run urs for ??? AK 48 that is...
> 
> i've seen where people have flowererd their AK's for 13 weaks...
> i think its like an 8 weak strain , right .?.


fuckkkk thatttt. lol no 13 week flowering for me!! im thinkin 9 weeks. u got a journal or any pics? id like to see urs... ur AK 48 that is... lol.


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jun 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> looka like u got a few Tri-plod buds there man. =) those big giant ass buds that look like theres 2 buds in 1... either a tri-plod or poly-ploid bud... u can usually tell which branch has it cuz theres ALOT more leaves that normal.... and looking down the branch... at each node youll see 3-4 buds rather than just 2.. check it out and lemme kno how many u see.. iom curious. looks great tho man. should be a GREAT yielder


i havent really noticed that on this plant. my last juicy fruit was all crazy ploids, like seven buds on one cola. this one just seems to be big fat colas


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Jun 10, 2011)

dropping by with some LA

PLANT 1

PLANT 2 went on vaca for a few days and my helper didnt check in on them every day so it got hit with some shit but shes coming back nicely


plant 3


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Jun 10, 2011)

and my brainstorm 59 days in
View attachment 1642260View attachment 1642257View attachment 1642256View attachment 1642255View attachment 1642253View attachment 1642251View attachment 1642250View attachment 1642247View attachment 1642246View attachment 1642261


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> and my brainstorm 59 days in
> View attachment 1642245View attachment 1642260View attachment 1642259View attachment 1642257View attachment 1642256View attachment 1642255View attachment 1642254View attachment 1642253View attachment 1642252View attachment 1642251View attachment 1642250View attachment 1642247View attachment 1642246View attachment 1642261


like the brainstorm! got a couple nice deep purple calaxes huh! bet u were happy wen u saw those! =)


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 10, 2011)

my first 2 girls finishing up in a few weeks id say.
Tomorrow will be 8 weeks in bloom (56 days).
























upclose and personal shot







these pics were taken yesterday


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> my first 2 girls finishing up in a few weeks id say.
> Tomorrow will be 8 weeks in bloom (56 days).
> 
> 
> ...


looks like it'll be a nice yielder man. the buds look heavy as shit. =)


----------



## trailerparkboy (Jun 10, 2011)

GrapeFruit Diesel 47 days


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 10, 2011)

krptonite 7 weeks in


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 10, 2011)

xj13 5 weeks into flowering


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2011)

trailerparkboy said:


> GrapeFruit Diesel 47 days


dayyyyummmmmm!!!!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everybody. Just wanted to share some pics of my Eva Female Veneno. She is beautiful in my eyes and hopefully will be in yours. She's about 1-1.5 wks from chop.


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 11, 2011)

*OG KUSH WEEK 6 *


View attachment 1644005View attachment 1644004View attachment 1644003


----------



## Jack Package (Jun 12, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> *OG KUSH WEEK 6 *


Very nice! Bravo!


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you thank you


----------



## Psychild (Jun 12, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> *OG KUSH WEEK 6 *
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644005View attachment 1644004View attachment 1644003


Was definitely gonna say 2-3 weeks on the other thread Lol. Shoulda posted it


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 12, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> *OG KUSH WEEK 6 *
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644005View attachment 1644004View attachment 1644003


 Look similar to my og kush...you know the breeder? I got mine from berkeley patient group...wasnt too happy with potency but all other qualities were there.


----------



## gish grower (Jun 12, 2011)

def froster than mine


----------



## lambofgod (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 13, 2011)

We should start rating the frostiness, ya know like 1- 10 scale....honest opinions only lol


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 15, 2011)

sleepy time white widow


----------



## matlear (Jun 15, 2011)

Peace &&


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2011)

matlear said:


> Peace &&


love these pics. just commented on them in the "want to know if your plants are finished" thread. great job man


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jun 16, 2011)

you like?


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 16, 2011)

very nice bro. She looks plump as hell. Just mail me that top bud. I give you +rep


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

my 12-12 from seed girls chopped last night


----------



## raiderdan (Jun 17, 2011)

You should start an unfrostiest bud thread. LOL


----------



## trichs (Jun 17, 2011)

panama red


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 17, 2011)

raiderdan said:


> You should start an unfrostiest bud thread. LOL


lmao. yeaaa that would be pretty funny... hahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 17, 2011)

trichs said:


> panama red


wow... that actually really does look red! hahaha. looks good man. very nice color


----------



## jcosta (Jun 18, 2011)

hi guys, my white widow looks frosty... you guys think i should harvest soon or wait a bit longer? this is my first grow ever...


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Heres some killer Northern Lights I just got, harvested about a month ago. pretty frosty, but damn hairy. Wonderful worthy of a viewing.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2011)

jcosta said:


> View attachment 1653631
> hi guys, my white widow looks frosty... you guys think i should harvest soon or wait a bit longer? this is my first grow ever...


hard to tell man.. i'd need better pics to give u a better guess on how long u have.. but from wat i can see yel u need to wait a lil longer.. at least anotehr week or so. seems like theres still a good amount of white hairs... and the trich heads look cloudy still... is the WW from Nirvana? looks good tho tho. especially for ur 1st grow. trust me tho.. itll be worth the wait. u will get higher.. adn it will pack on sum more weight too. =) id lilke to see more pics if u can take sum


----------



## Lowphat (Jun 18, 2011)

* https://www.rollitup.org/members/jcosta-337663.html 
*jcosta

I agree with chb.Let them go another week or so...post more pix if you have them.Looks good for your 1st grow.

Peace
Low


----------



## jcosta (Jun 18, 2011)

ya, i've got 2 feminised nirvana's white widow in a cfl closet set up... the one on the right took a bit longer to show flowers, while the other is the one near harvest time and when i was taking the pics a while ago i noticed a small green shaped banana in the middle of the top cola, and i'm woried she's turning hermie...
veged for 21 days, and the are 6 weeks since i switched to 12/12...
here's the pics...


----------



## jcosta (Jun 18, 2011)

and another pic taken yesterday...


----------



## trailerparkboy (Jun 18, 2011)

id wait as well still green and healthy...very nice!


----------



## jcosta (Jun 18, 2011)

is this something to get worried about?


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 18, 2011)

*Looks like a nanner. Mine had a couple of them and I had no problems or seeds. Keep a close eye out for seed pods. 

*


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 18, 2011)

jcosta said:


> View attachment 1653999View attachment 1653998
> is this something to get worried about?


 Your dealing with a hermie, a female plant showing male parts. Pick these off when you see them....if left the pollen may be viable causing seeds to form. Some hermie pollen isnt able to produce seeds...


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 18, 2011)

View attachment 1654483
Jack Trash 10 weeks flowering.


----------



## Timmahh (Jun 18, 2011)

pic from 2 days ago. same girls as the last pic, just closer to done.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jun 18, 2011)

Chocolate Chunk @ 7 weeks


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 19, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1654483
> Jack Trash 10 weeks flowering.


nice pic man wat r the genetics of that? never heard of jack trash. hahaha. looks great thro


----------



## jdro (Jun 19, 2011)

This is the most amazing thread I have ever seen. I just say here for like 2 hours going through page by page and still havnt seen them all. You guys should post some new pics on me and my buddys site ratemyweed.org we are trying to get the best pics of the best strains on there.


----------



## Shadeslay (Jun 19, 2011)

View attachment 1656365
Critical+ 50 days in flower
Edit: had 60 days when it was 50 days.


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 19, 2011)

View attachment 1656433View attachment 1656432 Some more 10 week frostiness from my Jack Trash. (Jack Herer x Trainwreck x Hash Plant)


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's some shots of some lower buds on my latest grow.

BTK Kush (Bound, Torture, Kill)
[(BCGA Killer Queen x Bros. Grimm Princess) x LA Confidential]


----------



## closeoneeye (Jun 20, 2011)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Here's some shots of some lower buds on my latest grow.


Holy fuck man, that is some amazing bud there. I love the formation of the trichomes around the outside of the leaves.


----------



## lemonskunk man (Jun 20, 2011)

havint been on ina while but just got some amnesia haze there, and its probably 1 of the best batchs this year. the taste smell and high are awesome, and the look of it aswell like pine tree shape buds with a dence structure 

looks 8/10
smell 9/10
taste 8/10
high 7/10 
happy days  every1 bud are looking good +rep peeps​


----------



## greenpower000 (Jun 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Chocolate Chunk @ 7 weeksView attachment 1654493View attachment 1654494



Like the bud shot... and man .. love the avatar......... she can hurt me any day


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2011)

Shadeslay said:


> View attachment 1656365
> Critical+ 60 days in flower


nice and frosty man.


GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1656433View attachment 1656432 Some more 10 week frostiness from my Jack Trash. (Jack Herer x Trainwreck x Hash Plant)


love this strain. i was wondering the genetics. glad u posted them. buds look great all trimmed up


----------



## stoneyluv (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't hate the light.... Please just enjoy the frost that glistens under it!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2011)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiceeeeeee.. BD


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 20, 2011)

*LEGENDARY OG KUSH 7 WEEKS *


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 20, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Don't hate the light.... Please just enjoy the frost that glistens under it!!!


 is that purple kush???? lol jk


----------



## stoneyluv (Jun 20, 2011)

and all this time i thought i never grew a purple strain!!! haha she is a wonder woman (nirvana) or as I call it... wonderful woman!!


----------



## PalmPerPerson (Jun 21, 2011)

This is what I just got done cutting down...


I hope this is frosty enough?


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's some frostiness. Jack Herer x Trash (trainwreck x hash plant) 10 weeks at harvest.


----------



## Shadydude (Jun 21, 2011)

Advanced Floriculture Ooze & Final Bloom is like Krack on Steroids.

[video=youtube;qkyjtg27FD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkyjtg27FD4[/video]


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jun 21, 2011)

I vegged for 2 months before flowering for 9 1/2 weeks. Could have let them go a bit longer, but I like the high better off an early harvest. The scissor hash was wonderful to smoke, enjoy the picks! I got over 100 grams off of one of these ladies (wet weight 

Enjoy



Peace out


----------



## jcosta (Jun 21, 2011)

nirvana'S WHITE WIDOW CFL CLOSET GROW (FIRST GROW EVER)

harvested the main cola, and this is what a have left to mature... the main cola had some trichomes turning amber and the smell was sceaming "PLEASE CUT ME OFF!!!"...
quick dried a sample of the leaf trimings covered with trichomes and i have to say it was the best smoke i ever had in my life. really uplifting, i was high for a least 4 hours... lol... can't wait to try the real thing when dried and cured...


----------



## lemonskunk man (Jun 21, 2011)

amnesia haze frosty , and last pic is amnesia lemon frosty


----------



## angelicious (Jun 21, 2011)

248 pages that I'd love to drool over but I just don't have the time.... 

BUT this thread does give me opportunity to ask my noob question, if you please? The pistils on my first closet grow have just started to turn amberish, but my girl isn't anywhere near enough frosty yet - do the experts here have any tips on how to increase her icing? I'd very much appreciate it.....


----------



## greenpower000 (Jun 21, 2011)

angelicious said:


> 248 pages that I'd love to drool over but I just don't have the time....
> 
> BUT this thread does give me opportunity to ask my noob question, if you please? The pistils on my first closet grow have just started to turn amberish, but my girl isn't anywhere near enough frosty yet - do the experts here have any tips on how to increase her icing? I'd very much appreciate it.....


Don't go by pistol color... it will shoot out more pistols as time goes on, watch the Tricrome color (the frost). If you take a magnifying glass or a jewelers loop you can see each individual crystal. Depending on the high you want..... watch for amber tric's. The crystals will go from clear to milky to amber. the more clear and milky tric's you have the more head high you will have... the more amber tric's (degradated tricomes) the more couch lock / sleepy / dopey feeling you will have.



I have a 30 x Jewelers loop, this isn't the frostiest plant... but the crystals are what your looking for.

This was a bit of a rushed response .. but hopefully it helps !


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2011)

finally have sum pics to add to the thread. lol. heres a few pcs of my AK-48 at day 46. its a lil behind due to sum illnesses in the 1st week or 2 of flowering.. lots more pics in my thread in my sig. on page 25. got all my strains pics on that page. theres alot. lol.



*AK-48 @ 46 Days FLowering


*View attachment 1659123View attachment 1659124View attachment 1659125View attachment 1659126​


----------



## greenpower000 (Jun 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> finally have sum pics to add to the thread. lol. heres a few pcs of my AK-48 at day 46. its a lil behind due to sum illnesses in the 1st week or 2 of flowering.. lots more pics in my thread in my sig. on page 25. got all my strains pics on that page. theres alot. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me likeieeeee very frosty and nice bud structure .. those are gonna get fat as hell... How long are you going on this one?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Me likeieeeee very frosty and nice bud structure .. those are gonna get fat as hell... How long are you going on this one?


thatnks. yeaaaa i LOVE the bud structure on them as well.. theyre the perfect shape. lol. wish u guys coulda saw this plant about 2 weeeks into flower... it was in the middle of my rookm. ready to go in the trash... the whole plant was dropping.. so many leaves died off. if u can tell tehres not many big fan leaves.

and i plan on lettin it go as long as i need... im thinkin she'll be ready by week 9.. week 10 at the latest. on my thread i have about 20 pics of this plant.. cuz they all just look so great.


----------



## BBYY (Jun 25, 2011)

Its been a while since i put some pics up, enjoy!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jun 26, 2011)

All organic Bubblelicious


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 27, 2011)

niiiice. i was waitin for ur pics to show up here stoney! hahaha


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jun 30, 2011)

KC Brains Mango with about 3 weeks to go...


----------



## DOPEYSstoned (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats crazy dude! at first it looked like you had a giant catapilar on your bud


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 30, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> KC Brains Mango with about 3 weeks to go...
> 
> View attachment 1670291View attachment 1670293


wow man... this is VERY impressive... deff on the top of the list of the frostiest buds ive seen! crazyyyyy!

gonna post sum pics up of my AK this weekend b4 i harvest it.


----------



## jdro (Jun 30, 2011)

Here is my early submission. Midnight Kush at 5 weeks flowering. I dont know.. my camera dont seem to do her justice. But ill post the final result in a few weeks.


----------



## samuel paxeku (Jun 30, 2011)

here it goes, it maybe nothing special but it does looks goos to me


----------



## sweetswisher (Jun 30, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> KC Brains Mango with about 3 weeks to go...
> 
> View attachment 1670291View attachment 1670293


 beautiful man


----------



## thalostburrough (Jul 1, 2011)

P91(official) ... pics taken a week and a half ago ... plant now has 2 more days until harvest  ... how's it look?


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. Heres a Kannabia Special with just a couple of weeks too go.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 1, 2011)

thalostburrough said:


> P91(official) ... pics taken a week and a half ago ... plant now has 2 more days until harvest  ... how's it look?


looks good man. a very nice 1st post. lol



watchhowIdoit said:


> Thanks guys. Heres a Kannabia Special with just a couple of weeks too go.
> View attachment 1671467View attachment 1671466


love this plant.. u gotta post the harvest pics wen its finished!!!


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 1, 2011)

My second grow with it. The first was a 'Tude freebie and just had to buy some. 1st round got pretty hungry towards the end, heavy feeder. This time around looks better but a bit scurvy at this point to me. 3rd times the charm as they say.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 1, 2011)

thalostburrough said:


> P91(official) ... pics taken a week and a half ago ... plant now has 2 more days until harvest  ... how's it look?


Very nice and well done. I would give them a bit longer than 2 days, maybe a week. But thats just me...


----------



## thalostburrough (Jul 1, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Very nice and well done. I would give them a bit longer than 2 days, maybe a week. But thats just me...


i might have to agree with you too, those pics are from about a week and a half ago ... top and mid colas are mostly milky trichs/some amber ... just waiting for the bottom to play catch up ... but thx for the advice


----------



## thalostburrough (Jul 1, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Very nice and well done. I would give them a bit longer than 2 days, maybe a week. But thats just me...


i might have to agree with you too, those pics are from about a week and a half ago ... top and mid colas are mostly milky trichs/some amber ... just waiting for the bottom to play catch up ... but thx for the advice


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 1, 2011)

If you think the top of the plant is ready then take it. The plant wont mind...leave the rest to finish and harvest as you think fit. Just leave as much foliage behind as possible as you harvest.....and keep feeding them a light diet if you do this.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 2, 2011)

yeaaa i was gonna sya that it might need a week or so longer too. lol. but yeaa i've harvested half my plant plenty of times. =) i feel like ti makes the other half of the plant finish faster... due to the stress of long half of its "body" i guess u could call it. lol. but once it recovers. all the plants energy will be focusing on the buds that u left on the plant..

gonna post pics of my ak 48 up here 2day. im harvesting her 2day. =)


----------



## dankus (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy shit, that's like a work of art mate!!!!


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone have any free time... hop on over to my journal... Check out my update about nutes and give me a comment... (you might have to read a page or two.) I would really appriciate it!!!! I give rep to all who positivly post on my journal and will graciously check out your current grow as well ! Any advice to make sure im on the right track is greatly welcome ! Hopefully I will be able to post my current ladies in this thread.. I've been folling for a long time ... waiting and hoping one day i will have something that will be worthy of this Kick ass thread !!!

Thanks guys !!!!

Keep up the good work !!!! This thread is one of the better parts of my day ! I look forward to it!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 5, 2011)

deff on eof my frostiest strains ive ever grown. smoked a bowl of it last night.. and mannnnn.... shits POWERFUL!!!!!






I have alot more pics of this harvest... but didnt wanna post them ALL up here. heres teh link to the page with the AK's harvest.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/427757-chris-new-perpetual-multi-strain-30.html

check it outtt​


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice Chris. Those look tasty. I have always wanted to grow AK-48, guess I better gets some beans for this fall.....


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is a bud pic. You can see that alot of the trichs have turned milky. I will let this plant go a couple more weeks if it needs it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 6, 2011)

Stoney shit that is I like it !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

nice ak Chris! looks frosty as fook


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice ak Chris! looks frosty as fook


yeaa i LOVE the smoke!! reminds me of the White Widow i grew a while back... very sweet and fruity


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 7, 2011)

damn C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ak is lookin deaddly!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 7, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> deff on eof my frostiest strains ive ever grown. smoked a bowl of it last night.. and mannnnn.... shits POWERFUL!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1676797View attachment 1676798View attachment 1676799View attachment 1676800View attachment 1676801View attachment 1676802
> ...


 Yee haw, thats what im talkin about! Good stuff brotha!


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jul 7, 2011)

View attachment 1680764View attachment 1680763View attachment 1680762

Looks frosty to me.

Jack Herer x Trash (trainwreck x hash plant)


----------



## bigloudvtwin (Jul 7, 2011)

Two weeks away folks. Pretty frosty especially for a newbie and 1st time grow in hydro! Peace!


----------



## bigloudvtwin (Jul 7, 2011)

jesus H christ! Your 3rd pic looks like it'sgot fucking freezer burn! LOL You better get a semi load of cheeto's!


stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Here's some shots of some lower buds on my latest grow.
> 
> BTK Kush (Bound, Torture, Kill)
> [(BCGA Killer Queen x Bros. Grimm Princess) x LA Confidential]


----------



## gumbie 8 p (Jul 8, 2011)

sugar black rose delicious seeds


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

gumbie 8 p said:


> sugar black rose delicious seeds


wow. shes a hairy lady! hahaha. looks great tho!! i got a black sour bubble cross.. which is Sour Bubble (BOG) x Black Rose


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 9, 2011)

Great looking plants guys. Cool thread also. But lets not all forget that potency is not directly related to the mass of the trich field.


----------



## allywado (Jul 9, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Great looking plants guys. Cool thread also. But lets not all forget that potency is not directly related to the mass of the trich field.


Thats why its called 'Whos got the frostiest buds' and not whos got the most potent.............


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 9, 2011)

allywado said:


> Thats why its called 'Whos got the frostiest buds' and not whos got the most potent.............


How true, you are correct.....


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 9, 2011)

Close up of some Jack Flash


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

lol. yeaa frost deff doesnt always mean most potent.. but like the other person said. its for frostiest not potent. =) plants covered in frost are just awesome to looks at!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lol. yeaa frost deff doesnt always mean most potent.. but like the other person said. its for frostiest not potent. =) plants covered in frost are just awesome to looks at!


Oh yea, frosty buds make my mouth water.... that would be awesome if you could tell how potent a bud was just by looking at it!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Oh yea, frosty buds make my mouth water.... that would be awesome if you could tell how potent a bud was just by looking at it!


hahahaha. yeaa that would be nice.. like hmmm yeaaa that buds got alotta frost. THC % is 18% and CBD about 2%.... lol. that'll b the day


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hahahaha. yeaa that would be nice.. like hmmm yeaaa that buds got alotta frost. THC % is 18% and CBD about 2%.... lol. that'll b the day


 count the trichombs and divide by 3275....this gives thc percent. you have to count the trichombs in the bud tho....lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> count the trichombs and divide by 3275....this gives thc percent. you have to count the trichombs in the bud tho....lol


and u cant 4get about the trichomes on the leaves!!!! and amber trichs count as double! =p


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 9, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> count the trichombs and divide by 3275....this gives thc percent. you have to count the trichombs in the bud tho....lol


Haha watch now some noob is gonna come along.... read this... do it... and be like my bud has 327,474 trichomes I have 99.99% THC buds!!! HAHAHha ROFLMAO !!!


----------



## bigloudvtwin (Jul 9, 2011)

allywado said:


> Thats why its called 'Whos got the frostiest buds' and not whos got the most potent.............


+1 big time!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 9, 2011)

kmksrh21 said:


> Haha watch now some noob is gonna come along.... read this... do it... and be like my bud has 327,474 trichomes I have 99.99% THC buds!!! HAHAHha ROFLMAO !!!


 haha yea probably! all coked out.


----------



## Feroce (Jul 10, 2011)

This nug has a bit of frost to her...

Jackberry purple pheno by Sannies


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 10, 2011)

Unknown - White Widow mix week 5.

Peace out


----------



## steven7685 (Jul 10, 2011)

not the best by a longshot.... but heres what i grow.


----------



## sweetswisher (Jul 11, 2011)

That jackberry looks dank I'm bout to get me some of them beans


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jul 12, 2011)

Not even close to being done but gettin sticky..


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cid6.7 said:


> Not even close to being done but gettin sticky..


Oh hell ye a!!!!! thats one frosty ass bud !!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 12, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


>




Very impressive !!!! I love the frost its so thick on the leaves too. 
Like you lick it off and it would taste like frosting...mmm... frosting.... <drool>


----------



## K11ng (Jul 12, 2011)

burmese kush 37 days flower


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 12, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> Very impressive !!!! I love the frost its so thick on the leaves too.
> Like you lick it off and it would taste like frosting...mmm... frosting.... <drool>


 thanks! lol, that last picture huh? bubba kush.


----------



## bobsti (Jul 14, 2011)

Pineapple express


----------



## Truckn (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's some pics of some Lavender we just cut two days ago. Cell phone camera's aren't really the best for this kind of picture however I also have Microscope shots that I took with this eye clops toy.


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gettin stickier by the day..WOOT

What you guys think milky enough to harvest..?


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 15, 2011)

Cid6.7 said:


> Gettin stickier by the day..WOOT
> 
> What you guys think milky enough to harvest..?


Most Def.. but i would wait on a few amber ones... depending on teh kind of High you want!


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jul 15, 2011)

Im fixin for a "party" high I'm not really into the couch lock body stone


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 15, 2011)

Cid6.7 said:


> Im fixin for a "party" high I'm not really into the couch lock body stone


if thats the case then gooo right ahead my friend. =)


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jul 15, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> if thats the case then gooo right ahead my friend. =)


Sweet this is my 1st time growing so I guess I better be learnin how to crop out..lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

Heres some Gorilla Grape pornoshow @ 37


----------



## FuckinStoned (Jul 17, 2011)

White Dwarf 1/2 way through flowering.  Getting frostier by the day...


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 17, 2011)

Blueberry (homegrown-fantaseeds)


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 17, 2011)

My daughter walked by while I was looking at this, she says "Pretty Flower" I agree 

Peace out



stoneyluv said:


> Blueberry (homegrown-fantaseeds)


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

love the bud structure stoney! =)


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 17, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> My daughter walked by while I was looking at this, she says "Pretty Flower" I agree
> 
> Peace out


That's so awesome!!!! thanks for that!!!! and rep for you!!



chb444220 said:


> love the bud structure stoney! =)


 like when they grow little nipples on top!!!! haha


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> That's so awesome!!!! thanks for that!!!! and rep for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> like when they grow little nipples on top!!!! haha


lol. yeaa its cool lookin. =)


----------



## gumbie 8 p (Jul 17, 2011)

yeh man thats pretty porno looks like someone spilled powder sugar on your plant


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Floja only a few weeks into flowering. will post more pics as she gets older*​


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 17, 2011)

damn C !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

that floja is some sexy shiz already!

another Gorilla turned purple lastnite..but my piece of fucking garbage camera wont capture the color on the buds lol


----------



## Shadeslay (Jul 18, 2011)

White widow.


----------



## Richie LxP (Jul 18, 2011)

Shadeslay said:


> White widow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minimal trimming on them puppys! Nice job mate, lookin real good. How many weeks left?


----------



## Shadeslay (Jul 18, 2011)

Richie LxP said:


> Minimal trimming on them puppys! Nice job mate, lookin real good. How many weeks left?


Thanks,
Around 10 more days for pic 2, 3 & (4 older pic), another 2 weeks for pic 1, also have a 3rd not shown that's closer to 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 18, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> That's so awesome!!!! thanks for that!!!! and rep for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> like when they grow little nipples on top!!!! haha




He said nips....... heheheheheheeheh


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 18, 2011)

Help ! please ! lol 

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/427555-greenpower000-bag-seed-cfl-closet-16.html#post5976595

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/427555-greenpower000-bag-seed-cfl-closet-16.html#post5978415


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Jul 18, 2011)

second grow, swiss cheese


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 18, 2011)

was it cheesy still? i always wonder if the cheese really carried thru the crosses...ive never grown any so


----------



## pho20 (Jul 18, 2011)

spider mites?


----------



## FuckinStoned (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is my White Dwarf @ day 61 from seed.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 19, 2011)

White Widow Mix 6-weeks into flowering, ooo so frosty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice WW...looks pretty dank


----------



## thanks but no danks (Jul 19, 2011)

im gona cry if my buds start coming in and getting that frostly, i think a budding pot plant should be named the 8th wonder of the world


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks but no danks said:


> im gona cry if my buds start coming in and getting that frostly, i think a budding pot plant should be named the 8th wonder of the world


 makes you wonder why such a nice looking plant is illegal


----------



## Ken3531 (Jul 19, 2011)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ken3531 (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice nuggers Ken..are those G-13? they sorta look like it


----------



## Ken3531 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nope nebula from paradise seeds. By far best strain I have ever grown. Best quality, most amazing bag appeal, strongest high (sativa) and best yield (4-8 oz per plant)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

Ken3531 said:


> Nope nebula from paradise seeds. By far best strain I have ever grown. Best quality, most amazing bag appeal, strongest high (sativa) and best yield (4-8 oz per plant)


 Nicely done....ive never grown that yet but i did grab a Zip of it last summer.....yur right..its a hard hitter sativa....great taste to...mine was green tho, yurs looks way nicer!


----------



## Ken3531 (Jul 19, 2011)

Takes a while to flower. that dried nug in the pic still has mostly clear trichomes and its soooooo fuckin strong. When I let her go 11 weeks and theyre all cloudy its a one hitter quitter lol. I do have super lemon haze at 9 weeks right now so well see how it stacks up.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

Ken3531 said:


> Takes a while to flower. that dried nug in the pic still has mostly clear trichomes and its soooooo fuckin strong. When I let her go 11 weeks and theyre all cloudy its a one hitter quitter lol. I do have super lemon haze at 9 weeks right now so well see how it stacks up.


 Sounds real good...cant go wrong with sativas lol


----------



## Ken3531 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea also, nebula stretches very little during flower. so you can really grow her big and not expect her to double in size. At most a foot or so with the big ones. I have my biggest one yet I just threw into flower a week ago. Its about 4 1/2 feet tall and 4 feet around in a 5 gallon pot. vegged for 3 months lol hoping to pull at least a half lb.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

Ken3531 said:


> Yea also, nebula stretches very little during flower. so you can really grow her big and not expect her to double in size. At most a foot or so with the big ones. I have my biggest one yet I just threw into flower a week ago. Its about 4 1/2 feet tall and 4 feet around in a 5 gallon pot. vegged for 3 months lol hoping to pull at least a half lb.


 yur making me wanna order some of these lol..i liek short sativa plants


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 19, 2011)

*<CRASH>>>>>

<BOOMMM>>> <<<BANG>

Crashin the thread for a sec...... what do you guys use for"complete Nutes?" I'm using MG bloom boost ferts ... and just fucking realized they are just that .. a boosting fert.. not a "complete" nute with all the trace elements and minerals.... or if you have any suggestions on something i can pick up from Lowes? Any one else have any suggestions...?

I'm afraid i won't get these girls turned around in enough time..... 
Thanks guys !!!!

<<<sorry for all the noise ! .. i just had an DUUHUUU moment>>>>>> *


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

greenpower000 said:


> *<CRASH>>>>>
> 
> <BOOMMM>>> <<<BANG>
> 
> ...


 i find the pure blend pro series from botanicare to be the best, grow/bloom formulas, some cal-mag should set you up


----------



## Ken3531 (Jul 19, 2011)

Honestly I would not buy anything from lowes. I use fox farm and also I am doing a test with 100% organics from earth juice. Id love to switch to organic if it stacks up against fox farm and so far, it has. try to find a local nursery or garden store. No hydro stores near you? I just use fox famrs 3 liquids grow, tiger bloom and big bloom with good results.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Jul 19, 2011)

no it wasn't cheesy at all actually it had a very artificial lemon taste and nice spear shaped nugs should have gotten some more pics.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Dizzle. And thanks but no thanks don't you mean cuming (mini peral necklaces, lol  Here's my 3 secret ingredients: Subcool's super soil under some FF OF, molasses, and lots of love.

Sorry for the dirty mind, its just one of those days 

Peace out



thanks but no danks said:


> im gona cry if my buds start coming in and getting that frostly, i think a budding pot plant should be named the 8th wonder of the world


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 19, 2011)

Ken, really it must be a sativa mix? This is the first I've heard of a sativa not stretching like crazy during the flowering poeriod. Anyways good job it looks nice. I'm always looking for new strains. My lemon kush is by far my favorite.

Peace out



Dizzle Frost said:


> yur making me wanna order some of these lol..i liek short sativa plants


----------



## Ken3531 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe I got some amazing pheno because it doesnt stretch bad at all and has huge sativa leaves (not quite as skinny as my super lemon haze leaves) and also takes a while to flower. Also has a spicy haze smell and taste so Im not quite sure why it's so amazing. Before I grew nebula I couldnt find much info on it even though its won some cups. Best decision ive ever made ordering that 1 seed haha. Ive also heard GREAT stuff about delahaze from paradise. Flowers in 9-10 weeks and has a HUGE yield and tall FAT buds. Perfect sativa in my eyes. I got some delahaze on the way so im excited about that. I found 2 grows on delahaze and both growers were astonished with the yield. The colas didnt look like they belonged to that plant because they were super huge. Paradise is deff on of the top breeders in my eyes. Sensi star looks nice too.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn it, everytime I look at this plant I feel teased! Only 1-week left until harvest, can hardly wait


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 20, 2011)

Some High Def, Hawaiin Big Bud x Dutch treat


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 20, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> View attachment 1698327View attachment 1698321View attachment 1698322
> 
> Some High Def, Hawaiin Big Bud x Dutch treat


looks great man look like sum nice solid nugs


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ken3531 said:


> View attachment 1697684View attachment 1697683View attachment 1697682View attachment 1697681View attachment 1697677


iiiiiice. frosty as fuck! looks like its got sum nice color 2 it too


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 20, 2011)

And some no so amazing kish


----------



## endive (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe not the _frostiest_, as there are some incredible posts here, but it's enough to make one smile... both before & after.


Week 8 Bloom, week 15 from seed. She may be ready by week 9...


2 bowl sample clipping, dried overnight. ​
enjoy!


----------



## BBYY (Jul 20, 2011)

endive said:


> enjoy!


I think you enjoyed it more then us  Looks tasty..


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 20, 2011)

endive said:


> Maybe not the _frostiest_, as there are some incredible posts here, but it's enough to make one smile... both before & after.
> 
> 
> Week 8 Bloom, week 15 from seed. She may be ready by week 9...
> ...


Niiiice!. love the color on her man. shes a beauty for sure! look slike youve done alotta nirvana strain grows.. which 1 was ur fav?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah that IS some sexy purple


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 20, 2011)

My buds grew frosty nipples!!!!


----------



## greenpower000 (Jul 20, 2011)

MILK THA SHIT out of em. Get all that THC goodness !!!!!

Looking real nice bro !!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

View attachment 1699739View attachment 1699740View attachment 1699741View attachment 1699742View attachment 1699743View attachment 1699745View attachment 1699746View attachment 1699747View attachment 1699749View attachment 1699751

nice foxtails! i love them perky nipples lol

heres more of the Gorilla Grape show @ day 43


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> My buds grew frosty nipples!!!!


lmao.... those are the only nipples i wouldnt mind smoking!!



Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 1699739View attachment 1699740View attachment 1699741View attachment 1699742View attachment 1699743View attachment 1699744View attachment 1699745View attachment 1699746View attachment 1699747View attachment 1699749View attachment 1699751
> 
> nice foxtails! i love them perky nipples lol
> 
> heres more of the Gorilla Grape show @ day 43


lookin great man... hopin mine turn out like that!! might have to start a few more since the mites fucked up the last plant... =/


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 21, 2011)

big devil auto chopped at day 74 from seed. pretty frosty for an all organic auto.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 21, 2011)

Just cut some University of WA strain down.

View attachment 1700187


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 21, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> big devil auto chopped at day 74 from seed. pretty frosty for an all organic auto.


 You must be a fishermen.....I see that third pic, having that cup in the background sure makes that bud look bigger. Like holding your arms out straight when someone is taking a pic of your salmon. hahaha, whorth a try right? still .look great though!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 21, 2011)

hahaha, it is still a huge oola. and i am born and bred a fisherman. 75% of my family relies on fishing for their living.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2011)

wow.. dude was on point huh!!?? lol. really was a fisherman!!


----------



## BBYY (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice pics!

tell us info on that U-Dub strain ?


----------



## endive (Jul 22, 2011)

BBYY said:


> I think you enjoyed it more then us  Looks tasty..


LOL! Guilty as charged.




chb444220 said:


> Niiiice!. love the color on her man. shes a beauty for sure! look slike youve done alotta nirvana strain grows.. which 1 was ur fav?


Jock Horror is now a #1 favorite, but Blue Mystic would be a close 2nd.
I keep meaning to get seeds elsewhere, but I upload pics of my grows to them & write reviews, and the seeds end up being free, I just pay shipping. I must admit though Buddha Seeds Autoflower combo pack of White Dwarf, Red Dwarf, Deimos, Syrup, and 6 seeds from different strains that will be in the market in the future or experimental hybrids sure looks enticing...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 24, 2011)

Dj shorts Blueberry Sativa pheno


BC God bud


Dried HD


----------



## Tsanford (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is some Blue Dream I picked up. This has to be the frostiest bud i've had. Even more so than the widow i've picked up. This Blue Dream nug was 7g when I got it, this isn't as big as it was either.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Dj shorts Blueberry Sativa pheno
> View attachment 1703945
> 
> BC God bud
> ...


love that BB man. looks great!! the hairs area almost brown/black! looks bomb tho.



Tsanford said:


> Here is some Blue Dream I picked up. This has to be the frostiest bud i've had. Even more so than the widow i've picked up. This Blue Dream nug was 7g when I got it, this isn't as big as it was either.
> 
> View attachment 1703991


Mmmmm. that looks pretty fuckin bomb!!


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 24, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> tell us info on that U-Dub strain ?


 Pure Indica I believe. Legend has it that it was developed by the University of Washington some 30 years ago, its super rare and hard to find. Gives a heavy heavy stone and tastes peppery (my mom thinks it smells like coffee, but i dont get thtat) I also read that it is a mother to G13. It gives off a decent harvest. I have a grow journal set up for it if you wanna see more info. 

Here's some SSH that came down yesterday. Th fox tails have shrunk some already but they were like an inch and a half long going in every direction.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 24, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Pure Indica I believe. Legend has it that it was developed by the University of Washington some 30 years ago, its super rare and hard to find. Gives a heavy heavy stone and tastes peppery (my mom thinks it smells like coffee, but i dont get thtat) I also read that it is a mother to G13. It gives off a decent harvest. I have a grow journal set up for it if you wanna see more info.
> 
> Here's some SSH that came down yesterday. Th fox tails have shrunk some already but they were like an inch and a half long going in every direction.
> 
> View attachment 1704245View attachment 1704246View attachment 1704248View attachment 1704247View attachment 1704249View attachment 1704250View attachment 1704251View attachment 1704252


 how do you like that super silver haze? i grew it a few runs and have since discontinued it. the high wasnt that potent but yield was off the charts. ive been smokin on a cross i made "blhaze" which is bastard bubba x bastard haze. that haze pheno is extremely dominant. i also got two trainwreck x super silver haze goin....again, the haze pheno. does yours smell like spice and lemons?


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> how do you like that super silver haze? i grew it a few runs and have since discontinued it. the high wasnt that potent but yield was off the charts. ive been smokin on a cross i made "blhaze" which is bastard bubba x bastard haze. that haze pheno is extremely dominant. i also got two trainwreck x super silver haze goin....again, the haze pheno. does yours smell like spice and lemons?


 Yeah its very citrusy it smells a lot like some blue city diesel i have. I enjoy the smoke of ssh but my last batch i've been smoking on only went 9 weeks, so it was just OK. hopefully i will like this more mature batch a lot more. And yes the yield is off the charts.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 24, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Yeah its very citrusy it smells a lot like some blue city diesel i have. I enjoy the smoke of ssh but my last batch i've been smoking on only went 9 weeks, so it was just OK. hopefully i will like this more mature batch a lot more. And yes the yield is off the charts.


 Right on, she needs a bit more structure in her genetics as well right? She grows out of control and cant support her buds during the end of flower. I guess one could continue to top in veg allowing the base to thicken, i never did tho.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Pure Indica I believe. Legend has it that it was developed by the University of Washington some 30 years ago, its super rare and hard to find. Gives a heavy heavy stone and tastes peppery (my mom thinks it smells like coffee, but i dont get thtat) I also read that it is a mother to G13. It gives off a decent harvest. I have a grow journal set up for it if you wanna see more info.
> 
> Here's some SSH that came down yesterday. Th fox tails have shrunk some already but they were like an inch and a half long going in every direction.
> 
> View attachment 1704245View attachment 1704246View attachment 1704248View attachment 1704247View attachment 1704249View attachment 1704250View attachment 1704251View attachment 1704252


looks GREATTT man! nice bud structure!!


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Jul 24, 2011)

*heres a few shots of some world of seed afghan kush that i grew a few months back...shes kinda frosy...very kushy tasting, and the high is wonderful...the best kush ive grown so far...it makes some killer bho also*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 24, 2011)

anyone know what could have cause all my plants to do this? is it a phosporus def.?? I run R/O water and forgot to get cal mag after i ran out im wondering if that could have anything to do with it. thanksView attachment 1704541


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 24, 2011)

MrStickyScissors said:


> anyone know what could have cause all my plants to do this? is it a phosporus def.?? I run R/O water and forgot to get cal mag after i ran out im wondering if that could have anything to do with it. thanksView attachment 1704541


 Are you joking? Its natural bro, lots of strains do that late into flower. It came off something late into flower right? they are not crunchy are they?


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 24, 2011)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> *heres a few shots of some world of seed afghan kush that i grew a few months back...shes kinda frosy...very kushy tasting, and the high is wonderful...the best kush ive grown so far...it makes some killer bho also*


 Looks chron bro. I like the afgan kush, I wish I could say the same for my purp kush- its just OK. Yours really darkened up after it cured huh?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Are you joking? Its natural bro, lots of strains do that late into flower. It came off something late into flower right? they are not crunchy are they?


yep age can cause this most the time ifyou went that long you went to long.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yep age can cause this most the time ifyou went that long you went to long.


 i disagree, i think it is essential for the leafs to color like this. it lets you know when plants are feeding from reserve energy stored in the leaves. you see this all the time in an organic grow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

well I disagree but its all good, this coloring happens only when I go 9 to 10weeks and never sooner, stains the same so is feeding.


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> i disagree, i think it is essential for the leafs to color like this. it lets you know when plants are feeding from reserve energy stored in the leaves. you see this all the time in an organic grow.


 I also disagree that it is because they went too long but I also disagree that it is essential for a plant to do this, some plants simply don't do it. Take ssh and white widow that I have grown on my hydro table for example. The ssh went 11 weeks and had a lot of purplish leaves (and it could have gone longer). on the other hand the ww went 10 weeks and there was no sign of it.


----------



## cary schellie (Jul 24, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> how do you like that super silver haze? i grew it a few runs and have since discontinued it. the high wasnt that potent but yield was off the charts. ive been smokin on a cross i made "blhaze" which is bastard bubba x bastard haze. that haze pheno is extremely dominant. i also got two trainwreck x super silver haze goin....again, the haze pheno. does yours smell like spice and lemons?


 over here the dispences are loaded with ssh but none of the old school smokers care for it, my uncle actually calls it "junk"


----------



## cary schellie (Jul 24, 2011)

dont get me wrong robert ur ssh looks fire. around here people dont appreciate sativa like the should


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 24, 2011)

cary schellie said:


> dont get me wrong robert ur ssh looks fire. around here people dont appreciate sativa like the should


 Sounds like a bunch of backward people. I prefer sativas, i like to get shit done while I am smoking and not get stuck on the couch. The first time i did SSH i harvested about 3 weeks too early and it was junk (well pretty mediocre). Hopefully it will be a lot better this time.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 24, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> well I disagree but its all good, this coloring happens only when I go 9 to 10weeks and never sooner, stains the same so is feeding.


 right, it must be a strain thing. all strains if cut back on nutrients should yellow up or turn purple reddish in color. i guess we may have a different preference when "too long" is.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Jul 24, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Looks chron bro. I like the afgan kush, I wish I could say the same for my purp kush- its just OK. Yours really darkened up after it cured huh?


thanks RP...she def does darken up with a good cure...has a pleasantly smooth smoke, a headbanger high, and a sweet earthy taste....sucks about ur purp kush...i always read that it was a solid strain...i have some cali connect corleone kush that im ready to crack in a month or so...im excited to crack em...i love me some kushes'...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have done it with a orange kust strain to as soon as it went past amber trichs the leaves turned red/purple/yellow like trees in fall is realy cool,
only reason I let them go so long was to see how much production over loss of potincy there would be.


----------



## careCO (Jul 25, 2011)

I think for a girl I did ok on my first med grow. Couple more weeks!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 25, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Sounds like a bunch of backward people. I prefer sativas, i like to get shit done while I am smoking and not get stuck on the couch. The first time i did SSH i harvested about 3 weeks too early and it was junk (well pretty mediocre). Hopefully it will be a lot better this time.


good words! i smoke indicas if i wanna sleep or relax...sativas are my main staple tho lol

VIVA the SATIVA!


----------



## Vedder6 (Jul 25, 2011)

heres from my grow i just harvested last night. more pics in my grow thread


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 25, 2011)

What strain?

Peace out



careCO said:


> View attachment 1705399View attachment 1705400View attachment 1705401
> 
> I think for a girl I did ok on my first med grow. Couple more weeks!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 25, 2011)

careCO said:


> View attachment 1705399View attachment 1705400View attachment 1705401
> 
> I think for a girl I did ok on my first med grow. Couple more weeks!


very nice care +rep to you


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 25, 2011)

^^^^^ I second that!!!


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 25, 2011)

"45 days into flower.... Getting frosty" - Come on it looks so nice, tell us what she is  Peace out


----------



## careCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> What strain?
> 
> Peace out


Not real sure.... Bag seed. One we are 99% sure is pineapple express. Smells like sweet pineapple juice in my grow room. The seeds were saved from Meds from a dispensary. Guess the guys will have to play "What's this Strain" when they are done.


----------



## careCO (Jul 25, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> ^^^^^ I second that!!!


Thanks Guys!!! Fun to show off the hard work to someone.....


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jul 26, 2011)

Another thats almost ready to pluck..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 26, 2011)

thats reeal nice lookin


----------



## jdro (Jul 26, 2011)

I wish I had a camera that could do this sexy ass bitch some justice. Harvested her last night and my god was she frosty. I think my trimmings are more potent then the shit they got for sale around here. Will have dried pics in a week or so. G13 Labs Midnight Kush (Blueberry x Hash Plant) under 600wHPS.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 26, 2011)

jdro said:


> I wish I had a camera that could do this sexy ass bitch some justice. Harvested her last night and my god was she frosty. I think my trimmings are more potent then the shit they got for sale around here. Will have dried pics in a week or so. G13 Labs Midnight Kush (Blueberry x Hash Plant) under 600wHPS.
> 
> View attachment 1706885


i feel ya there...i got a cheap ass camera to...i gotta get me an SLR for bud porno lol


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i feel ya there...i got a cheap ass camera to...i gotta get me an SLR for bud porno lol


 You'dlaugh @ how I take some of my  shots..lol 
When Im lazy & dont want to go runnin for the camera I use my iPhone & a magnifying glass works the shit..! lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 27, 2011)

Cid6.7 said:


> You'dlaugh @ how I take some of my  shots..lol
> When Im lazy & dont want to go runnin for the camera I use my iPhone & a magnifying glass works the shit..! lol


 LMFAO i use to do that with my old camera 
potheads make due! LOL


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 27, 2011)

yeaa ive done that plenty of times as well. hahahaha


----------



## nozoki (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm guessing there were previous non-medical grows. If not, well holy shit you got it right the first time!


----------



## careCO (Jul 28, 2011)

nozoki said:


> I'm guessing there were previous non-medical grows. If not, well holy shit you got it right the first time!


I think it was a little beginners luck. Thanks!!


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 28, 2011)

Time for some more bud porn 

Here is some cured & still growing Lemon Kush:


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

wow. that cured budshot looks GREAT man!! wats the smell like??


----------



## PLANT. (Jul 29, 2011)

Lime Kush ( BOG sour bubble)


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! =) very nice man. i got a black sour bubble cross veggin. it has Sour Bog genetics in it. hopin it gets as frosty as that!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 29, 2011)

dam is right well done


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

its so awesome seein all teh frost build up along the edged like that! i tend to see this alot with TGA strains... adn basically anythign with BOG genetics or Deep Chunk. i wanna grow sum deep chunk..


----------



## Richie LxP (Jul 29, 2011)

PLANT. said:


> Lime Kush ( BOG sour bubble)




Wow! That is MEGA frosty. 

Well done my son.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 29, 2011)

Smells like citrus, taste real fruity like orange and lemon mixed with a little spiciness. Also taste good in butter foods. The high is amazing, actually saw some nice psychedelic tracers  By far my favorite of all the strains I'm growing. Looking forward to trying my Blue Mystic, its about 3 weeks into flowering.

Peace out



chb444220 said:


> wow. that cured budshot looks GREAT man!! wats the smell like??


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice job on the lime kush, that bitch is frosty & bushy!

Peace out


----------



## endive (Jul 29, 2011)

PLANT. said:


> Lime Kush ( BOG sour bubble)


Freekin' Stunning!


----------



## endive (Jul 29, 2011)

*Then...*


endive said:


> Maybe not the _frostiest_, as there are some incredible posts here, but it's enough to make one smile... both before & after.
> 
> Week 8 Bloom, week 15 from seed. She may be ready by week 9...​


*Now...*
Indeed, she was so ready at week 9! 

Getting the hang of the camera on my new phone, it's not the best pic...

One of the tops, headed for the cure.​
One Hit Wonder kind of stuff!


----------



## rolone (Jul 29, 2011)

Nirvana's Snow White 7 weeks of flowering.This is my favorite to grow,big thick stems full of chunky skunky goodness 



ooohhh yea!!! this is my first post!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

rolone said:


> Nirvana's Snow White 7 weeks of flowering.This is my favorite to grow,big thick stems full of chunky skunky goodness
> 
> View attachment 1711824View attachment 1711828View attachment 1711827View attachment 1711825
> 
> ooohhh yea!!! this is my first post!


i like that 2nd pic. looks perfect. sumthi nu should send to nirvana. i bet they'd use that in their site. looks like a good enough pic 2 me. i would wanna buy it after lookin at that pic! very nicely done. glad ur 1st post was on this thread. =D


----------



## rolone (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks chb!!
I've been growing indoors for a few years now,and I've been snapping away some pretty amazing frosty pics

This is a Whiteberry that turned purple on me during a Winter grow



Nirvana's Northern Light Autoflowering


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

rolone said:


> Thanks chb!!
> I've been growing indoors for a few years now,and I've been snapping away some pretty amazing frosty pics
> 
> This is a Whiteberry that turned purple on me during a Winter grow
> ...


the 2nd whiteberry pic looks awesome man. u take sum great pics. again. they should consider using ur auto NL pic as their default pic. u should seriously message them and send it ot them. cant hurt. i think it would be badass to have your plant.. a pic that YOU took be the default that every1 will see. the auto NL looks alot like my reg. NL did. =)


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Jul 29, 2011)

endive said:


> *Then...*
> 
> 
> *Now...*
> ...


daaaaaaamn endive...that is some beautiful looking bud shots, both before and after....i especially like the after, myself...just looks oh so freakin frosty...congrats on a killer plant/nugs....ganj


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Jul 30, 2011)

endive said:


> *Then...*
> 
> 
> *Now...*
> ...


Dam bro that's sum seriously dank lookin bud, nice job u just earned my first post lol keep up the good work.


----------



## jdro (Jul 30, 2011)

Well my first midnight kush has finally finished up and man I am impressed. Here she is...   

View attachment 1712876View attachment 1712877View attachment 1712878


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 30, 2011)

i would be impressed if i had that too! great job man.


----------



## phillk6751 (Jul 31, 2011)

Jamaican Voodoo Bagseed, at almost 7 weeks. Harvested @ 7 weeks 90% milky, 19g dry weight.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

*











































































**




*
*









*
*




*


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

lookin good man!! wat is the strain in the 1st pic?? looks very frosty. i can see a few more buds that look like therye from that same plant. very nicely done man.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lookin good man!! wat is the strain in the 1st pic?? looks very frosty. i can see a few more buds that look like therye from that same plant. very nicely done man.


 I think its grand master #2


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I think its grand master #2


niiiiiice! =D that strains awesome man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> niiiiiice! =D that strains awesome man!


 man with this hydro setup, i have a whole new list of things to look out for....lol already ran into root aphids


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeaaa see i never got into hydro... idk.. hydro just isnt for me


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Jul 31, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> man with this hydro setup, i have a whole new list of things to look out for....lol already ran into root aphids


i had them in my ebb n flow setup...best thing to use is gognats....put it right in ur rez.... i spanked those aphids ass with that stuff....my 2cents


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> i had them in my ebb n flow setup...best thing to use is gognats....put it right in ur rez.... i spanked those aphids ass with that stuff....my 2cents


 yea? what is the active chemical in gognats? i use azatrol which is a neem derivative, the good stuff in there is azadachtrin....


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Jul 31, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea? what is the active chemical in gognats? i use azatrol which is a neem derivative, the good stuff in there is azadachtrin....


the active ingredient is cedar oil...you prob got them whipped with the azamax, but just thought id mention it...azamax is some good shit...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> the active ingredient is cedar oil...you prob got them whipped with the azamax, but just thought id mention it...azamax is some good shit...


 yea...its expensive tho. i just used a shit love of clove oil the other day in the backyard. had the whole neighborhood smellin like clove cigarettes lol...


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 31, 2011)

Took a few samples at day 59 from two of my purple kush. What do you think, these are from bcseedking.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Took a few samples at day 59 from two of my purple kush. What do you think, these are from bcseedking.


 Looks good man, nice job on makin sure the plant is finishing correctly.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

yeaa they look great man. love the color on the leaves and the color of the buds. =)


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, I'm still looking for opinions, I'm likely going to chop these two at day 63 and the rest closer to day 65.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Jul 31, 2011)

I must ask what strain? Looks like a kush  Nice looking plants!

Peace out



tryingtogrow89 said:


>


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> I must ask what strain? Looks like a kush  Nice looking plants!
> 
> Peace out


 Yes its Violator Kush.


----------



## drenots (Jul 31, 2011)

Careful with the light bulb. They seem a bit close to your bud. Smoke the bud, not your house.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 31, 2011)

drenots said:


> Careful with the light bulb. They seem a bit close to your bud. Smoke the bud, not your house.


 Naw that light is so cool i can touch it when its on, cool tubes rock!


----------



## cary schellie (Jul 31, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> Naw that light is so cool i can touch it when its on, cool tubes rock!


luv the cool tubes, 600w with 400cfm inline and u can put ur hand right on the glass


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 1, 2011)

This thread needs more pics  Sitting in the dark closet, one more day until chop chop!

This lady is so bushy:


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 1, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> This thread needs more pics  Sitting in the dark closet, one more day until chop chop!
> View attachment 1714863
> This lady is so bushy:
> 
> View attachment 1714864


 How many weeks flower?


----------



## SotaFats (Aug 1, 2011)

Germ'd seeds 2011 new years day, veg'd 5 months. They've gone through thick and thin. All clones came from these 2 moms. Looking forward to some bonified genetics round here. 
VKView attachment 1715316View attachment 1715315SBView attachment 1715314View attachment 1715313


----------



## youngdog (Aug 1, 2011)

If i can get my vks to look like that it will be awesome. I veged mine for 9 weeks they are almost 5 ft tall 2 weeks into flowering. wow man those just look amazing.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 1, 2011)

Only 7 weeks  She usually only take 6-7 weeks. I let her veg however for 2-3 months (she was a mother plant). She's a beast! All the other ones same strain are 1/4 the size, and only have a couple nice big buds. She's got at least 8 like the 1st pic 

Oo man I'm going to have sticky fingers tonight!

Peace out



tryingtogrow89 said:


> How many weeks flower?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2011)

sharksbreath looks like mine did. =) gets sum BIG ass colas man. she was a great yielder!! jsut didnt like the taste too much. but the yield was well worth it! hahaha


----------



## mouton1989 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dready berry at 43 days


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2011)

very nice man. never heard of dready berry??


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Here is my first dry nug of the Violator Kush batch. mmmm Frosty.



*


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 1, 2011)

some frost


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 1, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> some frost


hmm the cronic looks great


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Here she is again but manicured, god im ripped.



*


----------



## SotaFats (Aug 2, 2011)

Woot NICE!!


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 2, 2011)

One word: DAMMMMMN!!

Nice bro! 

Peace out



tryingtogrow89 said:


> *Here she is again but manicured, god im ripped.
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet Skunk getting close...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2011)

thast sweet skunk is amazin lookin man! great job!!! and the lush... is luscious.... of course. =)


----------



## PinchedNerve (Aug 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> sharksbreath looks like mine did. =) gets sum BIG ass colas man. she was a great yielder!! jsut didnt like the taste too much. but the yield was well worth it! hahaha


I have one at five ft. outside now, could you make an estimate on what it may yield? I can't find much info. so a ball park figure will do. thanks


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 2, 2011)

PinchedNerve said:


> I have one at five ft. outside now, could you make an estimate on what it may yield? I can't find much info. so a ball park figure will do. thanks


Probably a gram or two Trying to guess yield is like trying to guess the lotto


----------



## PinchedNerve (Aug 3, 2011)

I know, but I wouldn't mind a guesstamate.


----------



## BBYY (Aug 3, 2011)

PinchedNerve said:


> I know, but I wouldn't mind a guesstamate.


 Once you get past mid flower, and if you show a picture of the plant I am sure a few members can give a guesstimate.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Aug 3, 2011)

Sharksbreath grows big buds, but are not that dense. I have grown it twice now and yields fooled me both times(less than what I figured). I felt the same about taste, definitely can pick up on the Lambsbreath influence in flavor but lacks the intensity.

A quick smoke report on the Kannabia Special: rock hard buds with a light citrus smell. Smoke is a bit heavy and lacks flavor. But the buzz is ass kicking without being sleepy. Some munchies to follow though. Yields above average. Untopped 3 1/2ft plant yielded just over 4 ounces....


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 3, 2011)

A little disappointed, lol


----------



## youngdog (Aug 3, 2011)

looks nice.


----------



## PinchedNerve (Aug 3, 2011)

BBYY said:


> Once you get past mid flower, and if you show a picture of the plant I am sure a few members can give a guesstimate.


 Alright thanks BBYY.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2011)

wow aevi... very very nice man. love the one with the colorful leaves. very impressive as always!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2011)

PinchedNerve said:


> Alright thanks BBYY.


yeaaa i agree. sorry man its really really hard to guess that.. i mean u say the plants 5 ft.. but it may have nodes that are spaced like 6-10 inches apart ya kno... have no idea if u have side branchin or not... etc. soo many diff factors man.. =/ u got a pic of it now?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 4, 2011)

BC God Bud


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow aevi... very very nice man. love the one with the colorful leaves. very impressive as always!


 thanks! how you doin?


----------



## Robert Paulson (Aug 5, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


>


 Oh yeah, that's what daddy likes


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 5, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> Oh yeah, that's what daddy likes


 I got more commin....Monster update!!


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 5, 2011)

Sweet me too, can't wait to show off my new ladies 

Peace out



aeviaanah said:


> I got more commin....Monster update!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 5, 2011)

Whiteberry 






Mendocino purp x master kush





HH X JH x SL x HJ 



HH x JH x SL x HJ #1






Not exactly sure what this one is....im thinking its HH x HPRC






Grand master #2





Bubba kush


----------



## mouton1989 (Aug 5, 2011)

View attachment 1722308day 45 dready berry lateral bud


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 5, 2011)

mouton1989 said:


> View attachment 1722308day 45 dready berry lateral bud


 nice genetics in that plant there. dready berry??


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.seedsman.com/en/dready-berry-feminised-seeds

16-20% THC, Nice 

Peace out



aeviaanah said:


> nice genetics in that plant there. dready berry??


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2011)

yeaa i love that dready berry.. has a pretty cool name too! lol. looks great. and aviee.. look great as always man! Bio.. love the lil avatar in ur signature. lol. beavis... from beavis and butthead do america.... classic movie


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks bro Beavis is my hero  Can't wait until Oct 27th, new episodes of Beavis & Butthead, ya ya ya, hah hah hah, sweet!

Peace out



chb444220 said:


> yeaa i love that dready berry.. has a pretty cool name too! lol. looks great. and aviee.. look great as always man! Bio.. love the lil avatar in ur signature. lol. beavis... from beavis and butthead do america.... classic movie


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Thanks bro Beavis is my hero  Can't wait until Oct 27th, new episodes of Beavis & Butthead, ya ya ya, hah hah hah, sweet!
> 
> Peace out


seriously!!?? NEW EPISODES!!! thats watsup! its about friggin time! lol.. wow.. i wonder wat its gonna sound like... im sure the voices have changed a lil bit in the past howeva many years ive always loved beavis! hahahaha. especially wen i was younger. im still a youngin now but wen i was real young i watched it faithfully. have a few episodes in myy xbox... the xmas special... with the buhmug (humbug) hahaha. funny shit


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice, I have every episode! Frog baseball & Bungholio are classics  I feel old that was damn near 20 years ago, back when I was a teenager growing my 1st MJ plant hidden in my room under a regular light bulb, lol!!

Yep, new episodes same creator so the voices should be the same are close to the same.

Peace out



chb444220 said:


> seriously!!?? NEW EPISODES!!! thats watsup! its about friggin time! lol.. wow.. i wonder wat its gonna sound like... im sure the voices have changed a lil bit in the past howeva many years ive always loved beavis! hahahaha. especially wen i was younger. im still a youngin now but wen i was real young i watched it faithfully. have a few episodes in myy xbox... the xmas special... with the buhmug (humbug) hahaha. funny shit


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Nice, I have every episode! Frog baseball & Bungholio are classics  I feel old that was damn near 20 years ago, back when I was a teenager growing my 1st MJ plant hidden in my room under a regular light bulb, lol!!
> 
> Yep, new episodes same creator so the voices should be the same are close to the same.
> 
> Peace out


thats awesome man. glad u said sumthin. i will deff be watchin them wen theyre out!! yeaaa... see 20 years ago.. i woulda been 3. hahaha. well ill be 23 2morrow actually. soo im still a youngin. and hahahaha. i remember doin that as well. havin a reg light bulb hangin in my closet... hahahaha attemptin to grow a plant..... fun times.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> thats awesome man. glad u said sumthin. i will deff be watchin them wen theyre out!! yeaaa... see 20 years ago.. i woulda been 3. hahaha. well ill be 23 2morrow actually. soo im still a youngin. and hahahaha. i remember doin that as well. havin a reg light bulb hangin in my closet... hahahaha attemptin to grow a plant..... fun times.


*well happy birthday homey!!!!!
little early..but thats ok*


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy Bday bro! Drink one for me  23 oo those were the days - no kids, no nagging wife, lol

Peace out



chb444220 said:


> thats awesome man. glad u said sumthin. i will deff be watchin them wen theyre out!! yeaaa... see 20 years ago.. i woulda been 3. hahaha. well ill be 23 2morrow actually. soo im still a youngin. and hahahaha. i remember doin that as well. havin a reg light bulb hangin in my closet... hahahaha attemptin to grow a plant..... fun times.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

heres some of mine


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice! I must ask, what strain? 



hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1724410View attachment 1724409heres some of mine


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 7, 2011)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> Nice! I must ask, what strain?


Orange kush..........


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks guys! yeaa no kids no naggin wife for me... hahahaha. jsut a naggin gf! =p ill be sure to celebrate for every1 here on RIU!


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn, I knew it was a kush! Looks like me lemon kush. Nice work again!

Peace out



hellraizer30 said:


> Orange kush..........


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 7, 2011)

skywalker OG 
was an experiment with HG nutes ran ec super high stunted growth but got great trichs lol tested 25%THC


----------



## PinchedNerve (Aug 7, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i agree. sorry man its really really hard to guess that.. i mean u say the plants 5 ft.. but it may have nodes that are spaced like 6-10 inches apart ya kno... have no idea if u have side branchin or not... etc. soo many diff factors man.. =/ u got a pic of it now?


 I'm not sure on the node spacing but she is very branchy(kind of like a christmas tree) I don't have one of it now but I wanna get one up when its half way through flower to get some guesses.


----------



## jahtrip (Aug 10, 2011)

4th week of flowering.... 6 more to go ....  
View attachment 1729219
View attachment 1729220
View attachment 1729218


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 10, 2011)

Blueberry sample bud


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2011)

BB looks good man.. its wierd... the hairs on ur bud(s) always seem to be so long... like theyre supposed to be white. but theyre red.. idk maybe its just me. lol. i just feel like usually wen hairs are that red.. they should be shriveled up adn receeding.. but urs dont do that. wonder if it has to do with the LED ligths?? either way looks bomb man. cant wait to hear how it smokes!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> BB looks good man.. its wierd... the hairs on ur bud(s) always seem to be so long... like theyre supposed to be white. but theyre red.. idk maybe its just me. lol. i just feel like usually wen hairs are that red.. they should be shriveled up adn receeding.. but urs dont do that. wonder if it has to do with the LED ligths?? either way looks bomb man. cant wait to hear how it smokes!


ya know man, I've noticed that to. they always stay long, turn red, then a week later they recede back in.... ALL my strains do this to.... Could be the lights.... maybe the organics?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> ya know man, I've noticed that to. they always stay long, turn red, then a week later they recede back in.... ALL my strains do this to.... Could be the lights.... maybe the organics?


maybeee. idk i deff noticed it tho. kinda cool lookin. =) im thinkin the lights... maybe with the heat reduction from the LED's.... they dont shrivel up as fast...? idk? lol bout to smoke a bowl of sum gorilla grape and play sum mortal kombat. =D


----------



## jahtrip (Aug 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> ya know man, I've noticed that to. they always stay long, turn red, then a week later they recede back in.... ALL my strains do this to.... Could be the lights.... maybe the organics?


It could be many things... fan blowing, light heat.... amount of water you give your plants.... one thing that is for sure.. is the the pistils (brown hairs that are white at first) are not a sign of ripeness..... I think you cut your plants too early .... 
give them a chance to bloom ten weeks from 12 / 12 and lets see ....  

keep it green


----------



## DankBudzzz (Aug 11, 2011)

Long awaited harvest. About 50% in jars now.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 11, 2011)

jahtrip said:


> It could be many things... fan blowing, light heat.... amount of water you give your plants.... one thing that is for sure.. is the the pistils (brown hairs that are white at first) are not a sign of ripeness..... I think you cut your plants too early ....
> give them a chance to bloom ten weeks from 12 / 12 and lets see ....
> 
> keep it green


i didn't cut it yet... it is a hermie and i am waiting for the seeds to mature. but i do agree with you, they're not a sign of ripeness. only a scope on the trics determine true ripeness.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Seedism seeds - NYC Diesel x Sour Diesel.*


----------



## youngdog (Aug 11, 2011)

That looks nice. Accualy looks much better than the photo they use in the description.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 11, 2011)

youngdog said:


> That looks nice. Accualy looks much better than the photo they use in the description.


 Yeah if you're looking at the strain through attitude the picture is all pixelated.
Here is a better picture of seedism seeds example, that is all weird looking on attitude.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 11, 2011)

*This is my seedism seeds diesel after i cut and hung her upside down.
I was laying on my back looking up when i took this picture.
*

In seedism seeds example you'll notice it looks like a 12/12 from seed.
Mine were trained topped and lst'd and vegged for a while in 7 gal pots, also you'll notice the plant has 12-15 or more tops, so my method of growing her was much different, and with yield in mind. 
Seedism seeds grew their example out, some time ago, and pretty much did it for a photo-op.
You can see my buds where so heavy they had to be tied up, thats what those red strings are in the picture below.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol i had to tie my shit up like that on my most recent grow, but i tied it to itself.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 12, 2011)

*A few closeups...
mendocino purp x master kush






the gal i forgot to label...






hh x jh x sl x hj






grandmaster #2






cindy 99






bk (jcdws) 







a few harvested nugs....

whiteberry





















cindy 99































bubba kush































*


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 12, 2011)

orange kush


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1733214View attachment 1733211View attachment 1733212orange kush


 nice pictures and bud porn, what camera you usin?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> nice pictures and bud porn, what camera you usin?


Nikon d3000


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 13, 2011)

ya man killer pictures i need to get a fancy camera lol


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 13, 2011)

Deeewwwd,

I are have frostiest plant, ever.

http://hd-wallpapers-widescreen.thundafunda.com/desktop-images/winter/winter-wonderland-1920-winter-04/

Best trichrome coverage, ever, ever.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> nice pictures and bud porn, what camera you usin?


your pics are ALWAYS nothing short of spectacular. Aaviaanah, what camera are you using?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Aug 13, 2011)

Fiaal dry weight is 12 ounces, not my goal but getting better every grow.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nikon d3000


 right on....


stoneyluv said:


> your pics are ALWAYS nothing short of spectacular. Aaviaanah, what camera are you using?


 thanks stoney, what you been up to? i use a olympus 790 sw...water proof camera. camera is gettin pretty outdated now....7.1 mp. take care


DankBudzzz said:


> Fiaal dry weight is 12 ounces, not my goal but getting better every grow.


 be careful! i said that once and my next grow went all to hell lol....powdery mildew... its easy to let your guard down when you think your gettin better....dont take shortcuts! it can be a rollercoaster ride! i just made the switch to hydro and am having to fine tune all that. lookin good man!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 13, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Fiaal dry weight is 12 ounces, not my goal but getting better every grow.


dankbdzzz is what you have!!! nice dankity dank!!



aeviaanah said:


> thanks stoney, what you been up to? i use a olympus 790 sw...water proof camera. camera is gettin pretty outdated now....7.1 mp. take care


Thats what i have to, a 7.1, mine is not waterproof though. outdated or not, your pics are perfect every time!!


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 13, 2011)

i subbed to this thread when i seen it 2 days ago. 

i haven't had the time to properly get some pics you you all, i do believe you will love some of them..... its just a pitty and a shame that the plants in question have allready been harvested and smoked 

but dont worry. i have more plants in week 2-5 flowering as we speak, and as soon as the snow develops there will be pics of them to 

New York City Diesel (NYCD) SOMA seeds. taken on Kodak M1033 10MP professional digital. 
http://corbat420.picturepush.com/showformat.php?format=img&#8465;=5957904

Attachments: New York City Diesel (NYCD) SOMA seeds, week 7 (of 10) Flowering.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> dankbdzzz is what you have!!! nice dankity dank!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what i have to, a 7.1, mine is not waterproof though. outdated or not, your pics are perfect every time!!


 Lighting is the most important factor to a good shot, make sure the lense is clean too! lol....


----------



## stlmatt (Aug 15, 2011)

View attachment 1736838

Just a few pics of my Nirvana Blackjack at day 50 of flowering, still a few more weeks to go

Enjoy: Stlmatt


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 15, 2011)

stlmatt said:


> View attachment 1736838View attachment 1736827View attachment 1736821View attachment 1736820
> 
> Just a few pics of my Nirvana Blackjack at day 50 of flowering, still a few more weeks to go
> 
> Enjoy: Stlmatt


looks great man. i have been watchin sum1 else who is also growing blackjack.. makes me wanna try sum bad!! got a lil too many strains/plants goin right now. but blackjack will most likely be the next strain i order. =)


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Aug 15, 2011)

AK-47 and JTR


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 15, 2011)

View attachment 1737632Black Domina


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 1737632Black Domina


 oh man shes a gem!! +rep


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> oh man shes a gem!! +rep


Thank you! I will be taking down some Super Lemon Haze and Blue Cheese in the next couple days that may be even frostier. Pics coming as soon as they are done


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> oh man shes a gem!! +rep



AGREED!!! very nicely done!


----------



## danschwo (Aug 16, 2011)

small 150w hps scrOG 
greenhouse a.m.s just the one girl under the light looks pretty good i think 40 days veg 27 days into flower....


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yo Dankbudzzz those are some DANK ass nugz bro!!! What strain is this? +REP to that!!!


----------



## laryn (Aug 16, 2011)

Man, y'all win the frosty battle with sum great lookin' plants! I might have ya on size tho....here are a couple shots of my 7 footer......plus one of another plant(#1729) in hopes someone can guess what it is!!! Happy growing'


----------



## LILBSDAD (Aug 16, 2011)

View attachment 1739681View attachment 1739680View attachment 1739679First pic is Super Lemon Haze, last two are Blue Cheese


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn LILBSDAD!!! Thats wuzup broski. That SLH is serious. Beautiful pics by the way. I tried to give you rep but it wont allow me too. Keep doing your thang bra. Your rockin those strains g! I needs to fuck wit u!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my giesel. My favorite strain till now. Most def a keeper in my garden. Sour fuel like kushy aroma and a taste that will leave your mouth watering. Great yielder beautiful bag appeal and smokes amazing. The frost on these nugz are serious. Im gonna be investing in a camera soon. Pics dont do this girl justice.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 17, 2011)

schaweeet. some of the best budporn on the site is right here in this thread....... i bet some of these pics are in magazines and we dont even know it 

pics of the new batch.... this is the only bud i have in the running for frostiest bud....
10 MP professional photograph.... you can orly see the resin  http://corbat420.picturepush.com/showformat.php?format=img&#8465;=6339843


----------



## Alborosie (Aug 17, 2011)

woow i wish i had all of these just for me


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 17, 2011)

laryn said:


> Man, y'all win the frosty battle with sum great lookin' plants! I might have ya on size tho....here are a couple shots of my 7 footer......plus one of another plant(#1729) in hopes someone can guess what it is!!! Happy growing'
> View attachment 1739161View attachment 1739156View attachment 1739154


 lol nope my mom has got a bigger one and its her first plant lol! 8' tall and 6' wide. ridiculously large plant, especially for within city limits.


----------



## 907 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is Critical+ at 34 days flower. Peace 907


----------



## danschwo (Aug 18, 2011)

hey guys 
this aint gr8 but what you think ?


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 18, 2011)

danschwo said:


> hey guys
> this aint gr8 but what you think ?


i think you need better lighting and camera to do this plant justice.... because its chrystal coated


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 18, 2011)

not mine its called CHERNOBYL


on different note i was lucky enough to smoke the purplest weed in history, PURPLE HAZE by weedfarmer, i highly recommend it. the high is a nice change from the usual


----------



## colonuggs (Aug 18, 2011)

heres some DD

]


----------



## danschwo (Aug 18, 2011)

danschwo said:


> hey guys
> this aint gr8 but what you think ?


thanks m8 will get better lighting for you to see shortly  only using a 150 hps on a a.m.s from greenhouse


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

dirtysnowball said:


> not mine its called CHERNOBYL
> View attachment 1742220
> 
> on different note i was lucky enough to smoke the purplest weed in history, PURPLE HAZE by weedfarmer, i highly recommend it. the high is a nice change from the usual
> View attachment 1742226View attachment 1742227


jeesus................thats looks like snow


----------



## dangledo (Aug 18, 2011)

dirtysnowball said:


> not mine its called CHERNOBYL
> View attachment 1742220
> 
> on different note i was lucky enough to smoke the purplest weed in history, PURPLE HAZE by weedfarmer, i highly recommend it. the high is a nice change from the usual
> View attachment 1742226View attachment 1742227


 
that chernobyl may just take the frostiest I have seen. Holy moly donut shop. say it with me buddy...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

yah its a ball of frost


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah i've seen tons and tons of frosty buds but nothing even comes close... except jack the ripper. chernobyl is a cross of train wreck x trinity x jack the ripper though. chernobyl has genes from every corner of the earth, that weed right there is as good as it gets.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 18, 2011)

dirtysnowball said:


> not mine its called CHERNOBYL
> View attachment 1742220


.... the name of the thread is whos got the frostiest buds!!!!.... NOT whos got the biggest ball of frost!.. is there even a bud under there!? lmao. fuckin nice man!!!!


----------



## 907 (Aug 19, 2011)

Holy shit , now thats some frosty bud action there!!!!!


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 19, 2011)

dirtysnowball said:


> yeah i've seen tons and tons of frosty buds but nothing even comes close... except jack the ripper. chernobyl is a cross of train wreck x trinity x jack the ripper though. chernobyl has genes from every corner of the earth, that weed right there is as good as it gets.


 is the breeder TGA?


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 19, 2011)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> is the breeder TGA?


there is no breeder...... its a clone only strain from chicago. the "breeder" is the chicago compassion club (the largest in the world). no one can realy say where it comes from, thats why its not a "real strain". it needs to be properly stabalized and put to seed.


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Aug 19, 2011)

corbat420 said:


> there is no breeder...... Its a clone only strain from chicago. The "breeder" is the chicago compassion club (the largest in the world). No one can realy say where it comes from, thats why its not a "real strain". It needs to be properly stabalized and put to seed.


 *chernobyl?*


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 19, 2011)

*Strain Lineage / Genealogy / Family Tree*
TGA genetics


*Chernobyl* »»» {Trainwreck x Trinity} x Jack the Ripper
Trainwreck x Trinity
Trainwreck
USA »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid
 
 
Trinity 3-way hybrid
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Sativa
 
 
Jack the Ripper
»»» Jacks Cleaner x Space Queen
Jacks Cleaner
»»» {Pluton x Lambsbread x Purple Haze x Northern Lights} x Jack Herer
Pluton x Lambsbread x Purple Haze x Northern Lights
Pluton »»» Unknown Strain
 
Lambsbread
Jamaica Probably Sativa »»» Sativa
 
 
Purple Haze
Purple Thai x Unknown Haze x Unknown Strain
 
 
Northern Lights
Northern Lights #1 IBL
Afghanistan »»» Indica
 
 
 
Jack Herer
»»» Haze x {Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk}
Northern Lights #5 x Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica
 
 
Shiva Skunk
Northern Lights 5 x Skunk #1 F-1 Hybrid F1
»»» Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 F1
Northern Lights #5 (specified above)
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
 
 
 
 
 
Haze
O Haze
»»» Mexico x Colombia x Thailand x India
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
India »»» Sativa
 
 
 
 
Space Queen
»»» Romulan x C-99
Romulan
Unknown Hybrid »»» Indica/Sativa Hybrid
 
C-99
»»» Princess x Cinderella 88
Princess
Jack Herer (specified above)
 
Cinderella 88
»»» Princess x P.75
Princess (specified above)
P.75
»»» Princess x P.50
Princess (specified above)
P.50
»»» Princess x {Shiva Skunk x Jack Herer}
Shiva Skunk x Jack Herer
Shiva Skunk (specified above)
 
Jack Herer (specified above)
 
Princess (specified above)


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 20, 2011)

Chernobyl is a TGA subcool strain. Check there website you will see it there. JTR is also a TGA strain and yes they do come in seed form.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well since we are posting just random frosty pics on here. Here is one that can compete with that Chernobyl. This is the Sour Bubble mad frosty as well!!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 20, 2011)

I blew it up so you can get a better look. Sour Bubble not grown by me.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ohh and we cant forget the Deep Chunk. This shit has great color and frost!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 20, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> I blew it up so you can get a better look. Sour Bubble not grown by me.


vedy nice vedy nice. =) im growing a Black SOur Bubble cross. =) its Bogs Sour Bubble x Black Rose. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 20, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Ohh and we can forget the Deep Chunk. This shit has great color and frost!
> 
> View attachment 1744254


yeaaa ive posted this pic on here b4 as well! hahaha. Dee Chunk is the frostiest strain i have ever seen... by far!


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 20, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Chernobyl is a TGA subcool strain. Check there website you will see it there. JTR is also a TGA strain and yes they do come in seed form.


actualy after contacting certain people around i found something out..... where that shit actualy comes from  Subcool is the person who stabalized it.... but this strain has been 25+ years in the making.....

the origional strain was *{Trainwreck X Trinity} X Jack herer *and it came from the Chicago seed bank..... but like most clone only strains that hold their own it got known very fast. 

there are a few breeders that wanted to get a strain like that for seeds...... so different people bred it with different strains and no one was truly sucessful...... untill subcool came along. subcool realized that Jack the Ripper has mainlined genetics based in Jack Herer.... that was the key.

Subcool took the *{**Trainwreck X Trinity} *ideaand crossed it with a stable Jack the Ripper Male, then took the new *{Trainwreck X trinity} x Jack the ripper* and crossed it back to the first, original gene pool to stablize the genetics.

THUS subcool Stabilized Chernobyl for breeding purposes.......

https://celebstoner.com/200904041866/blogs/subcool/from-trainwreck-to-cherobyl.html heres a little blurb.... but he doesn;t actualy specify where he gets the base genetics from..... just the journey.


----------



## olylifter420 (Aug 20, 2011)

you grew that?

fucking awesome bro




MEGAyielder420 said:


> Ohh and we can forget the Deep Chunk. This shit has great color and frost!
> 
> View attachment 1744254


----------



## jdro (Aug 20, 2011)

Some bud porn from today...

View attachment 1744689View attachment 1744691View attachment 1744692


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Aug 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> looks great man. i have been watchin sum1 else who is also growing blackjack.. makes me wuanna try sum bad!! got a lil too many strains/plants goin right now. but blackjack will most likely be the next strain i order. =)


Ive been debating on blackjack or Ice. my white castle turned out awesome, it has a ton of resin. it had a sweet fruity flavor, and leaned towards the sativa side. ill try to get pics on here asap. but man blackjack or ice?? i have one blackberry seed left and one 3 week blackberry in veg. but i also have a couple white castle seeds left too, lol. choices.... but yeah those blackjack pics are hard to miss!!! nice stuff!!


----------



## kbo ca (Aug 20, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> actualy after contacting certain people around i found something out..... where that shit actualy comes from  Subcool is the person who stabalized it.... but this strain has been 25+ years in the making.....
> 
> the origional strain was *{Trainwreck X Trinity} X Jack herer *and it came from the Chicago seed bank..... but like most clone only strains that hold their own it got known very fast.
> 
> ...


I'm sure chernobyl is a creation of subcool's. The article you posted is sub talking about where he got his trainwreck cut from. He did stabilize the strain, but he also created it.


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 20, 2011)

kbo ca said:


> I'm sure chernobyl is a creation of subcool's. The article you posted is sub talking about where he got his trainwreck cut from. He did stabilize the strain, but he also created it.


 yea it is a creation of his..... but trainwreck and trinity ARN'T. *thats all i said.*

i stated how he stabelized the genetic's using one of his prized strains, and it also brought Chernobyl to a true 3 way cross of Euopean, Asian and American genetics.

Chrenobyl is its current form is his creation. i never stated any differently.

and if I ever needed to i could have just asked sub, and im prighty sure he would have pleasently went into a long story about where he got the idea from and everything.


*i feel like in going way off the topic of this post.... and this page is very much lacking teh pornography......*
Chiesel. the best of both worlds 
View attachment 1744962


----------



## mouton1989 (Aug 20, 2011)

View attachment 1744973dready berrry at day 52 lateral cola thick and blueberry smelling


----------



## kbo ca (Aug 20, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> there is no breeder...... its a clone only strain from chicago. the "breeder" is the chicago compassion club (the largest in the world). no one can realy say where it comes from, thats why its not a "real strain". it needs to be properly stabalized and put to seed.


hmmmmm.....


----------



## Corbat420 (Aug 20, 2011)

kbo ca said:


> hmmmmm.....



BAHAHAHA learn to read child.

want me to quote to?!? because i can use quotes to.


Corbat420 said:


> actualy after contacting certain people around i found something out..... where that shit actualy comes from  Subcool is the person who stabalized it.... but this strain has been 25+ years in the making.....
> 
> the origional strain was *{Trainwreck X Trinity} X Jack herer *and it came from the Chicago seed bank..... but like most clone only strains that hold their own it got known very fast.





> THUS subcool Stabilized Chernobyl for breeding purposes.......


want me to talk to subcool?!?! because i've been around here for a while. I have a place in this comunity and i know where to go to talk to these people.

BTW if you want. just PM his, you *might *get a reply on something this usless..... HE will set you straight. here's his profile. https://www.rollitup.org/members/subcool-33442.html

Edit. Now STFU and start posting pictures of good bud.
NL #3 pure. VERY hard to find.... just as hard as the good cubans.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 21, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> you grew that?
> 
> fucking awesome bro


Nah oly but I do plan on giving this strain a try hopefully on my next run. Im on a hunt for the sickest strains on the planet and plan on rocking the hell out of them. I do promise to post pics of my Deep Chunk when I do grow my own.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

heres a few pics ive collected throught this site and other sites. **I DID NOT GROW ANY OF THESE**

**all the pics are labeled with names and growers. enjoyyyy **






hope you guys enjoy the picsssss. just thougth it would liven up the thread a lil


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dude what strain is that? Im reffering to the bud shots with the purple, looks kind of like a purple kush. I dont know but it looks flame boy!! Im a big fan of Pre98 bubba!! Ive been looking for a cut as this is a cut only strain until Cali Connection made some beans but Im not to sure about them. Has anyone tried the Pre98 from Cali Connection?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

yeaa in my post i said all teh pic are labeled (except for 1) just keep the mouse over the pic and it will show u the name.. the budshot ur talkin about is called Crazy Kush. =) and it does look amazing. and noo ive never tried CC's Pre 98. does look great tho. im sure sum1 on here has grown it b4 tho


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heres a few pics ive collected throught this site and other sites. **I DID NOT GROW ANY OF THESE**
> 
> **all the pics are labeled with names and growers. enjoyyyy **
> 
> ...


thats some off the chain shit right there rep to you sir


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heres a few pics ive collected throught this site and other sites. **I DID NOT GROW ANY OF THESE**


 Good find chb....that og kush x pre 98 is what i was trying to do with my fem project. didnt seem to work out tho. they through balls but no viable pollen. i wonder what that cindy is crossed with


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa in my post i said all teh pic are labeled (except for 1) just keep the mouse over the pic and it will show u the name.. the budshot ur talkin about is called Crazy Kush. =) and it does look amazing. and noo ive never tried CC's Pre 98. does look great tho. im sure sum1 on here has grown it b4 tho


My bad dog ur right. I didnt think about that when I read it. I was kind of looking for the names on some because others did have names. Fire brotha I'm gonna look into this strain.


----------



## danschwo (Aug 22, 2011)

just a wee update on the frosty one lol 
it's a.m.s from greenhouse seed bank some of the pics here are awesome well done to everyone who has posted the crazy frosted lovelyness  p.s soz for the blurry pics camera is a tad crap!!


----------



## burtblaze (Aug 23, 2011)

This is the best idea for a thread ever!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2011)

burtblaze said:


> This is the best idea for a thread ever!


lol. thanks man. i was originally just gonna make it say whos got the best looking buds... but frostiest sounded better (actually.. if u look closely at the title... i was very high wen i had created it.. and made a type-O... is sais whos got the **Fostiest** buds... lmao... not frostiest...


** i am actually going to start another thread similar to this... Who's Got The Purplest Buds..... =) i will post a link here wen its created. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2011)

heres a few pics from my floja harvest. had to harvest a lil early.. while looking thru the buds.. i noticed that sum of the buds (only in the middle.. closest to the stem) had bud rot!!!!  i was FUCKIN BULLLLSHITT!!! but im glad i caught it wen i did. humidity must have been up 2 high. and made the buds rot a lil. =/ but i saved most of the buds. heres sum pics from it.



*Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja) 9.5 weeks Flowering*



​


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2011)

ok guys.. heres the new thread. *whos got the purplest buds*

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/458648-whos-got-purplest-buds-lets.html


----------



## coonword (Aug 24, 2011)

i just had to chop a raw diesel a little early because of the same problem


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2011)

heres some dump truck


----------



## BadKittySmiles (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll join in


----------



## twofifteen (Aug 25, 2011)

headsack said:


> Definitely not mold my man, if you actually look you can see that what you think looks like mold are actually very nicely developed trichomes. You can see the most clearly in the fourth picture, but to each his own I guess. You should throw up some unmoldy bud pics from your grows to show me whats up.


Dude...The second and forth pics you posted. That is MOLD. The white fiberus stuff you get when you jar up your buds when they are too wet. M-O-L-D. I hope you didn't smoke that shit or sell it to anyone.


----------



## chasmtz (Aug 25, 2011)

headsack said:


> View attachment 1329223
> This is a batch of toothache that turned out well.


moldy for sure


----------



## loophole68 (Aug 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lol. thanks man. i was originally just gonna make it say whos got the best looking buds... but frostiest sounded better (actually.. if u look closely at the title... i was very high wen i had created it.. and made a type-O... is sais whos got the **Fostiest** buds... lmao... not frostiest...
> 
> 
> ** i am actually going to start another thread similar to this... Who's Got The Purplest Buds..... =) i will post a link here wen its created. =)


Does blue count as purple??


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

loophole68 said:


> Does blue count as purple??


yea itr does. =) probly shoulda wrote that on here. wen u click on the thread tho.. it sais it can be purple/pink/blue.... as long as its not a normal green (or white) strain... then your good. =)


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 25, 2011)

Here are some pics of my Greenhouse Seeds Bubba Kush, starting to frost up nicely...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

rocpilefsj said:


> Here are some pics of my Greenhouse Seeds Bubba Kush, starting to frost up nicely...
> 
> View attachment 1752473
> 
> View attachment 1752474


im real curious to see how these do! i went to buy these twice.. and both times they sold out as i went to checkout. =/ so far they look good!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> im real curious to see how these do! i went to buy these twice.. and both times they sold out as i went to checkout. =/ so far they look good!


Had a little bit of problems with them to tell you the truth... Had hermie issues my last grow, all 3 bubba's hermied, my other 3 pineapple express i was running at the same time didn't so don't know what the hell happened. First ever hermies for me. One seed didn't pop. I was running two bubba kush on this go but one of them got toasted by the bulb thanks to the wife when I was out of town. So one seed out of batch is going to work out for me, not the best odds but this one is looking stellar!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 25, 2011)

rocpilefsj said:


> Had a little bit of problems with them to tell you the truth... Had hermie issues my last grow, all 3 bubba's hermied, my other 3 pineapple express i was running at the same time didn't so don't know what the hell happened. First ever hermies for me. One seed didn't pop. I was running two bubba kush on this go but one of them got toasted by the bulb thanks to the wife when I was out of town. So one seed out of batch is going to work out for me, not the best odds but this one is looking stellar!


 green houses version of bubba doesnt look like the real thing...close but not right on. my bubba wont hermie either. hows the smoke? lookin great btw.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> green houses version of bubba doesnt look like the real thing...close but not right on. my bubba wont hermie either. hows the smoke? lookin great btw.


yeaaa i was thinkin that wen i saw them on the attitude website. but i still wanna givem a try


----------



## cranker (Aug 25, 2011)

View attachment 1753401

My Blue Widow with ~4 weeks left....already frosting like crazy!

Edit: that's a side node, the cola is frostier but all the white hairs on it make it look like a reverse root system.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 25, 2011)

R


aeviaanah said:


> green houses version of bubba doesnt look like the real thing...close but not right on. my bubba wont hermie either. hows the smoke? lookin great btw.


Its actually bubble gum x kush I believe, not the real deal. I don't know what the smoke is like, got about 1 week to go until harvest. I will let you guys know once I try it though.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i was thinkin that wen i saw them on the attitude website. but i still wanna givem a try


 oh your gonna grow some greenhouse bubba?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> oh your gonna grow some greenhouse bubba?


i would like to soon yes. i would like to give it a try. i had tried ordering it b4. but it sold out both times as i was in checkout.. (shitty luck i guess) i endewd up gettin that blue venom instead. this was a year or so ago tho


----------



## jdro (Aug 26, 2011)

I just got a new magnifying glass. Just took this pic...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

jdro said:


> I just got a new magnifying glass. Just took this pic...
> 
> View attachment 1754132


niiice. =) looks jsut about ready as well man. not much longer. u from the new england area?


----------



## 0calli (Aug 26, 2011)

here are my frosty pics of my white widdow and AK-48


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

0calli said:


> here are my frosty pics of my white widdow and AK-48  View attachment 1754147View attachment 1754146View attachment 1754145View attachment 1754144View attachment 1754143View attachment 1754142View attachment 1754141View attachment 1754139View attachment 1754138View attachment 1754137View attachment 1754136View attachment 1754135View attachment 1754134View attachment 1754133


lookin good man. lvoed both of those strains!!! the WW smelled and tasted like fruity pebbles!!!! XD


----------



## 0calli (Aug 26, 2011)

And here are some frosty macro photos ive done


----------



## 0calli (Aug 26, 2011)

Mmmm fruity pebbles lol thnks


chb444220 said:


> lookin good man. Lvoed both of those strains!!! The ww smelled and tasted like fruity pebbles!!!! Xd


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

0calli said:


> Mmmm fruity pebbles lol thnks


good. im glad u kno wat fruity pebbles is!! lmao. i remember tellin sum1 about the WW and said how it smell slike fruity pebbles and he was like wats fruity pebbles? ive never heard of them!? i was like wow... im gonna have to send you a box of them my friend.. its the best cereal in the world! lol. well one of the best.


----------



## 0calli (Aug 26, 2011)

cant forget the "cinnamon toast crunch" now thats munchie food lol my buds sorta smelled fruity but since entering week 4-5 of 12/12 they now smell like really dankkitty dank dank gym socks actually a little too intense some times lol and my AK-48 well its a medical strain and wow im glad i have best friends as nieghbours lol


chb444220 said:


> good. im glad u kno wat fruity pebbles is!! lmao. i remember tellin sum1 about the WW and said how it smell slike fruity pebbles and he was like wats fruity pebbles? ive never heard of them!? i was like wow... im gonna have to send you a box of them my friend.. its the best cereal in the world! lol. well one of the best.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooo yea. cinnoman toast crunch is deff in my top 3! probly goes lucky charms (even without milk they are fucking amazing).. fruity pebbles. and then cinnoman toast crunch! another great cereal which i feel like many ppl dont eat is the smores cereal! if u havent tried it u gotta. its awesome. and rice cripsy treats cereal.. its rice crispies and marshmellow together but in cereal form.. idk how 2 explain it.. u just have 2 try it!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Aug 26, 2011)

what about count chocula and boo berry? those are dank ass cereals !


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Aug 26, 2011)

43 days into flower


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what about count chocula and boo berry? those are dank ass cereals !


cant 4get franken berry as well! lol. i still find those once in a while... nevre really like counct chocula that much.. im not racist or anything... lol. boo berry was probly the best outta the 3


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 said:


> 43 days into flower
> View attachment 1755016View attachment 1755017View attachment 1755018View attachment 1755019View attachment 1755020View attachment 1755021


wow man. that sensi's very nice lookin! =) is there any hints of purple in there?? looks like there may be sum purple hues. adn its weird... sum of the buds look just about done.. and then a couple others look like they still need 1-2 weeks? eitehr way. very nice. sensi star is very very potent


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 26, 2011)

wonder woman


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Aug 26, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man. that sensi's very nice lookin! =) is there any hints of purple in there?? looks like there may be sum purple hues. adn its weird... sum of the buds look just about done.. and then a couple others look like they still need 1-2 weeks? eitehr way. very nice. sensi star is very very potent


 lol I wondered how many people would notice the difference in them but its 4 different plants and yeah there are slight hues of purple. and thanks


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> wonder woman


 Wow! What she smell like?


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 26, 2011)

kinda like Flintstones vitamins.... sounds weird but that's how the buds always smell when they are growing.


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey everyone this is a cool thread lots of nice frosty buds!!
I figured i would share my unknown bag seed girl shes gettin pretty frosty now 43 days in:


----------



## Dr High (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't quite rmember what strain it was but grown under cfl's and frosty as fuck. Enjoy the bud porn.


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 28, 2011)

Day 32 and shes FROSTY


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

greennewfie said:


> Hey everyone this is a cool thread lots of nice frosty buds!!
> I figured i would share my unknown bag seed girl shes gettin pretty frosty now 43 days in:


looks great! especially for a bagseed man!!! very nice!!!!!!!!!!!



Dr High said:


> I can't quite rmember what strain it was but grown under cfl's and frosty as fuck. Enjoy the bud porn.


i miss growin under CFL's.. =( i used to pull sum nice ass buds off my CFL's. then i moved to the 400 watt HPS... and believe it or not. my yields dropped!


EvolAlex said:


> Day 32 and shes FROSTY


vedy nice vedy nice! can w8 to see wat she looks like in 2 more weeks! gonna be hard to even see any green with all the frost!


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 28, 2011)

i Agree on the CFL's im gonna try the phillips CMH next because of the wide color spectrum see how that one produces!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

greennewfie said:


> i Agree on the CFL's im gonna try the phillips CMH next because of the wide color spectrum see how that one produces!


yeaa i always ran a mixed spectrum.. durin veg and flower. during veg i tried to use 1 2700K bulb for every 2 6500K bulbs during veg. and vice versa during flowering. and always had great results. biggest ull was 3 1/2 ounces dry from 1 WW plant. with only a 3 week veg and 8 week flowering period.


----------



## Dr High (Aug 28, 2011)

Growing with cfls i've always mixed 4100k with 2700k i think it was (red) and got beautiful results but i've also changed to 400 watter but ive noticed i can fit alot more under the hps  my yeilds have increased in some way... but so have the amount of plants.


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 28, 2011)

cant compete with all this snow but super macro makes us even


----------



## EvolAlex (Aug 28, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> cant compete with all this snow but super macro makes us even


i like macros


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 28, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> cant compete with all this snow but super macro makes us even


thats awesome man what scope you use for that??


----------



## Hoenhiem (Aug 28, 2011)

not sure. i have a canon sx20is close to a dslr you can get without spending all the dough. it has alot of slr functions its in the super macro shot. it has 20x optical zoom. 12 mp so i could get even closer than this and lose very little clarity. its how i check my trichs lol. i dont like my microscope anymore bcuz of this cam


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 28, 2011)

Hoenhiem said:


> not sure. i have a canon sx20is close to a dslr you can get without spending all the dough. it has alot of slr functions its in the super macro shot. it has 20x optical zoom. 12 mp so i could get even closer than this and lose very little clarity. its how i check my trichs lol. i dont like my microscope anymore bcuz of this cam


thats awesome man maybe i will invest in one of those, maybe get my gf one for christmas lol!!
ill be using it all the time lol


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll play.

View attachment 1758641


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 28, 2011)

Bobby Stainless said:


> I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 1758641


Wow man thats some nice Frosty buds!!


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank You.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

Bobby Stainless said:


> I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 1758641


very nice very nice. =) wat strain?


----------



## chernobong (Aug 28, 2011)

View attachment 1759375View attachment 1759374my camera sucks


----------



## Keefers26 (Aug 28, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> very nice very nice. =) wat strain?


Yea Bobby man you can't come around flashing that kind of stuff and not leave some details.


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 29, 2011)

It's the Sativa pheno of a strain called Blue Sonja.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2011)

Bobby Stainless said:


> It's the Sativa pheno of a strain called Blue Sonja.


niiice. never heard of it. looks great tho!


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks.

Here is the Indica Pheno. 
View attachment 1759758

Whole room full @ 24 days.


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 29, 2011)

Bobby Stainless said:


> I'll play.
> 
> View attachment 1758641



That's pretty nice looking man. I've heard of this...


----------



## DrFever (Aug 29, 2011)

growing pure power and or anyone that has grown this strain it one frosty looking thing even when dryed there almost lime green white major white in it day 18 from flipping into flower and there already frosty


----------



## cannabisguru (Aug 29, 2011)

greennewfie said:


> i Agree on the CFL's im gonna try the phillips CMH next because of the wide color spectrum see how that one produces!


I've currently got one of those bulbs your talking about. I haven't yet gotten the chance to use it, as I've taken a break from things for a while now. I've decided to quit growing until it gets legalized in my state where I currently reside in. I mean, I never grew more than 2 plants MAX.. I think I might have had 3 going at once at one time. But that's honestly the most I've ever grown. But, then again.. I usually only grow one or two plants MAX per grow because I only grow for my personal medicinal usage only. I don't sell anything that I grow.. it's all personal use. Anyhow, getting off subject here.. alright, back to the bulb.

I got mine a few months ago in preparations of 'when' it becomes legalized in my state. I can't wait to use it! I turned it one a few weeks ago and its the most amazing, brightest, and most intense bulb I've ever ran. Can't wait to see the reaction of a plant when used during a grow. Thought about growing some tomatoes for some homemade pasta.. but that's as about as far as I got with the idea. 

The side of the box on mine gives some of the specifications of the bulb, so here are some of those specifications:

*UPDATED 1.5 Year Warranty

*Operates on standard HPS ballast's

*Rated Average Life of 20,000 Hours1,2 for both
Vertical (250W & 400W) and Horizontal (250W

*Excellent Color Stability, High CRI

*80%+ Lumen Maintenance
Stays brighter, longer.

*No Shut Off Required

*Ideal for 24-hour a day, 7-day a week operations
(Re-lamp fixtures at or before the end of rated life)

*Patented Coil Design Offers Protection
for Open Fixture Rating

*Uses ALTO® Lamp Technology 
to Pass EPAs TCLP3 Test's

*Ideal for indoor and outdoor applications 
of industrial facilities and warehouses 

*Philips MasterColor® Ceramic Metal Halide 
HPS-Retro White lamp is designed as a 
retrofit for HPS lamps. Go from yellow light 
to crisp white light by changing the lamp.


____________________________________________________________


Colors are brighter and more vivid under MasterColor® 
HPS-Retro White than they appear under standard
High Pressure Sodium lamps.
Vertical and Horizontal Operation Lamps are available 
The Ceramic Discharge Arc Tube is More Robust than the Traditional Quartz Arc Tube Utilized in Metal Halide Lamps Witch provides.
Superior lumen maintenance
Crisp, bright white light with superior color rendering
Superior color stability over time and lamp to lamp color consistency
Patented "Coil Design"
Rated for open fixture use
Ability to operate 24/7 without shut off 3

We are the Only Company to Pre-burn all lamps! 
Each Receive 3, 12 hour burn cycles to ensure the cermets seal is seated properly. 
This is 100% Needed as there is a High initial failure rate. 
If this is done you are sure to have a full life from your lamp.







*
*


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 29, 2011)

CMH is the future of growing mark my words


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Aug 29, 2011)

I use 1200 watts of CMH in the middle of 6000 watts of HPS. 

Big fan of CMH. Been using it for 3-4 years now.


----------



## greennewfie (Aug 29, 2011)

Bobby Stainless said:


> I use 1200 watts of CMH in the middle of 6000 watts of HPS.
> 
> Big fan of CMH. Been using it for 3-4 years now.


Thats awesome thanks for the good reveiws for the CMH i am excited to order them now, gonna get 2 vertical and 1 horizontal !!!


----------



## treemasterskunk (Aug 30, 2011)

im in , 

day 36 flower....

#
actually this is a pants photograph.....
didnt realise how pants camera was....erm i will try again tonight.


----------



## youngdog (Sep 1, 2011)

Not the frostiest on here but its The frostiest Ive grown so far. Ice from nirvana. View attachment 1764843


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Sep 1, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> I've currently got one of those bulbs your talking about. I haven't yet gotten the chance to use it, as I've taken a break from things for a while now. I've decided to quit growing until it gets legalized in my state where I currently reside in. I mean, I never grew more than 2 plants MAX.. I think I might have had 3 going at once at one time. But that's honestly the most I've ever grown. But, then again.. I usually only grow one or two plants MAX per grow because I only grow for my personal medicinal usage only. I don't sell anything that I grow.. it's all personal use. Anyhow, getting off subject here.. alright, back to the bulb.
> 
> I got mine a few months ago in preparations of 'when' it becomes legalized in my state. I can't wait to use it! I turned it one a few weeks ago and its the most amazing, brightest, and most intense bulb I've ever ran. Can't wait to see the reaction of a plant when used during a grow. Thought about growing some tomatoes for some homemade pasta.. but that's as about as far as I got with the idea.
> 
> ...


Check out some of Riddleme's threads. Much info on using CMH bulbs. Like the need for added silica to keep your plants from possibly mutating ect... Not trying to turn you off on them because they are great. I use a 400 watt for the last few weeks of flower to finish many plants.


----------



## danschwo (Sep 2, 2011)

hi guys just another update on the frosties lol their grrrrrr8  had a little prob with some burnig on the leaves a little but all sorted now anyway enjoy  p.s do you guys think i shld take the burnt leaves off? thanks 
danschwo


----------



## Dr High (Sep 2, 2011)

danschwo said:


> hi guys just another update on the frosties lol their grrrrrr8  had a little prob with some burnig on the leaves a little but all sorted now anyway enjoy  p.s do you guys think i shld take the burnt leaves off? thanks
> danschwo



You should probably just re-adjust your light.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

LILBSDAD said:


> View attachment 1737632Black Domina


 oh man ive been seeing that black domina here and there lookin real great bro! impressive.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

*Following is the mendocino purple x master kush....turned out nice. after it dried it purpled up a bit. mom was a heavy purple strain....didnt get that on this pheno but i still got a few seeds left. ill get back with a smoke report....currently trying to reveg her as she is a great strain so far. one of my best breeds yet.




























this is hollands hope x jack herrer x shoreline x herijuana. she smells like peanut butter or a sweet skunk....not like a typical sativa skunk but a sweet version. this plant looks to be the heaviest yielder of the bunch....close by was gm#2 and bullshit (bagseed)




























here is the grand master #2, i bred grandaddy purple x master kush... again, this plant was a dwarf from not this harvest but last!!! so the smoke that is long gone was her turn, she was so small i decided to keep her vegging. some plants of this batch still out yielded her. im hoping the clone moves much faster. its the last grand master i got. ill get a smoke report soon...

















heres the frostiest strain of the batch....this is a bagseed, i had the name at once but i forgot to label the cup lol....it might be a hh x hprc or hh x jh x sl x hj...not sure. it can also be a whiteberry cross. the smell is real strong pinesole.... i smoked some last night and it felt like a 80-20 or even 90-10 sativa dom. nice flavor just as she smells. 

























*


----------



## Jayb1313 (Sep 2, 2011)

What produces the most frost? Temperature? Lighting? Plant Genetics? Mine aren't nearly as frosty as these and I'm about 7 weeks into flowering? Should I lower temp or what? I am growing Purple Haze and Chrystal under a 400W HPS since flowering and a 180 Watt LED. Organic soil. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Bobby Stainless (Sep 2, 2011)

Genetics are the key.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobby Stainless said:


> Genetics are the key.


 I agree....genetics and meeting the strains particular needs is also important.


----------



## greennewfie (Sep 2, 2011)

this as frosty as she gotten had to re post photo bucket craped out on me!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> I agree....genetics and meeting the strains particular needs is also important.


 that is some sexy shiznazzle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that is some sexy shiznazzle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 thanks bruhah what you been up to?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 2, 2011)

greennewfie said:


> this as frosty as she gotten had to re post photo bucket craped out on me!!


looks awesome man +rep for you


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks bruhah what you been up to?


 not too much bro...jus hangin in lol...i got a badass sativa grow goin right now, fuckin whores are overgrowing my room now lol day 26 and i got some 42" trees lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> not too much bro...jus hangin in lol...i got a badass sativa grow goin right now, fuckin whores are overgrowing my room now lol day 26 and i got some 42" trees lol


 throw up a photo in my thread....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> throw up a photo in my thread....


 Aight, the box just opened for biznniz to ..ill snap one when im done this joint bro


----------



## Otis Driftwod (Sep 2, 2011)

To the white widow grower.....
At what point did your girls start to turn white and let you know they were done?
I got 5 going under a 400watt hps and its been 7 weeks and there just now starting to barley get little white crystals.
Whats crackin let me know please?


----------



## 0calli (Sep 5, 2011)

here are some frosty macros of my buds of white widdow and AK-48 MEDICAL


----------



## 0calli (Sep 5, 2011)

7 weeks and just getting crystals now something wrong there im growing whit widdow and started flowering mine under cfl's and had crystals the second week srry if im wrong but are you into flowering ?


otis driftwod said:


> to the white widow grower.....
> At what point did your girls start to turn white and let you know they were done?
> I got 5 going under a 400watt hps and its been 7 weeks and there just now starting to barley get little white crystals.
> Whats crackin let me know please?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

what a stunning set of pictures 0calli! you must have a decent camera?


----------



## 0calli (Sep 5, 2011)

Nope all home made macro i did them with my ipod touch with laser lenses frome a burning cd drive


don gin and ton said:


> what a stunning set of pictures 0calli! You must have a decent camera?


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Sep 5, 2011)

0calli said:


> Nope all home made macro i did them with my ipod touch with laser lenses frome a burning cd drive


you have caught my attention, go on explain, i want to try this.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

props to you! i tried that a while back but my camera didn't have too great a lens on it. might retry it with my smartphone. or buy a big magnifying glass lol.


----------



## 0calli (Sep 5, 2011)

Well you get a cd burning drive for a computer cause inside these ther are anywhere from 4 to six diff intensity lenses as the laser needs to be dialed down as much as possible to bo proper burning anyways open it up and locate the laser housing which is the part on the rails that goes back and forth and you take this out and dissisemble carefully and locate them inside youll find usually 4 but sometimes 6 ....6 is the best as it gives you the widest range of focuses after getting your lenses this is the biggest part of the whole process is mounting the lense once you have figured out how to mount them your laughing ..........how i mounted mine was for my ipod touch i went out and bought a bunch of cheap cases ones without the hole and drilled the hole size i needed for the lenses to fit in a vwalah !!!!! Macro camara


tryingtogrow89 said:


> you have caught my attention, go on explain, i want to try this.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Sep 5, 2011)

Giesel grown by me. Frosty ass mouth watering dank!!! I wish I had better pics of underneath those sugar leaves. This is from my last run. I will be harvest some in about a good three. Im trying to get a better camera and I will post better pics. These shitty ass pics dont do my girls justice. Enjoy!!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is some kish at day 41


----------



## chernobong (Sep 5, 2011)

frosty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 5, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Here is some kish at day 41


 fuck yeah! i been lookin for it, its sold out tho....how long you run em for 12/12?


----------



## k0ijn (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice Samwell!
That is impressive


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 6, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Here is some kish at day 41


so amazingly frosty  +REP


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yah I 2nd that super nice


----------



## Dr High (Sep 6, 2011)

Love me that Kish! Packed like a mutha fucka!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 6, 2011)

wonder woman.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 7, 2011)

Managed to get camera working so snapped better one than before!!

getting frosty....yum

What ya recon guys??

TMS


----------



## Dr High (Sep 7, 2011)

Pretty sexy i reckon, check out those stigmas and ovaries!


----------



## PotPower (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is some of my Grandaddy at day 51


----------



## PotPower (Sep 8, 2011)

This was day 29 Grandaddy


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 8, 2011)

and some more guys


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

PotPower said:


> Here is some of my Grandaddy at day 51


that hurts to look at that it looks so dam good!!


----------



## jdro (Sep 9, 2011)

Man that granddaddy looks fucking tasty!!! Here is a shot tonight I took while harvesting a couple small plants.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Potpower whered you get that grandaddy? Dispensary from clone or seed?

Looks great my friend.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 9, 2011)

PotPower said:


> Here is some of my Grandaddy at day 51


look amazing love that color


----------



## cranker (Sep 11, 2011)

Just finished trimming, so it's still wet, but already lookin' like it's frosted up nice. Exodus Cheese.


----------



## smoketough (Sep 12, 2011)

Sour diesel getting reall close. About 10 weeks now


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 12, 2011)

damn! that granddaddy looks str8 killer!!! i'd slap my wife for a hit of that..........................................dont tell her i said that


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 12, 2011)

*This is the whiteberry.





This is the whiteberry x redwood kush





This is the master kush



*


----------



## iamgman (Sep 12, 2011)

Unknown strain outdoors @ 4 weeks flower. Can not wait to see her finish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

QrazyQuake


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> QrazyQuake


Mmmmmmmm... looks bombbbbb!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

View attachment 1783918cheers! sadly i found mold on her this morning so ive had to chop about a Q off it. looks like a bloody poodle now


----------



## Hoenhiem (Sep 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> View attachment 1783918cheers! sadly i found mold on her this morning so ive had to chop about a Q off it. looks like a bloody poodle now


 dude that sucks. but she still a beauty. you just have to forget what she used to look like. nice one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2011)

hahah thanks man, yeah moving on and all that. at least it was the smallest girl in the garden


----------



## cranker (Sep 13, 2011)

Who got the lighter? First nugget off my Blue Widow before she goes to cure


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 13, 2011)

NYPD


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

lookin awesome guys!! sorry 2 hear bout the mold don... =/ that sucks! ive had a couple cases of moldlately.. never had that problem before.. it sucks.... soooo hard throwin bud away.. even if its moldy. hahahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> NYPD


beautiful pics as always stoney! =D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

nice macro's stoney man!

and yeah chris it pained me to see it. honestly i imagine that's what you feel like when your kid comes home with a broken arm or something. still more for the hashpile!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice macro's stoney man!
> 
> and yeah chris it pained me to see it. honestly i imagine that's what you feel like when your kid comes home with a broken arm or something. still more for the hashpile!


hahaha. my gf came home with a broken arm 2 days ago. hahaha. well.. broken *wrist* =) shes dumb sumtimes.... lol. alcohol makes u do stupid thing. =p


damnnn mannnnn. wen the Breeders Boutique gonna open!!!!! i wanna look around on there and see wats available ya kno


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

ah man, drinking injuries are always a pain. you feel like shit with a hangover then realise your in agony with the injury. they always take forever to heal. took my ligaments in my ankle about 3 months 

dude BB is almost there! shouldn't be too long. i'll pm ya


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man, drinking injuries are always a pain. you feel like shit with a hangover then realise your in agony with the injury. they always take forever to heal. took my ligaments in my ankle about 3 months
> 
> dude BB is almost there! shouldn't be too long. i'll pm ya


yeaaaa they are... lol. they suck!

and aiight thats cool. cnat w8 till its open. i just like browsing and seein wat they have. andn i wanna get sum new strains soooon... now did u create the BB? or help create it? jw. u seem very involved with it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

i'm pleading the fifth


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm pleading the fifth


lmao. the 5th of..? Bacardi? Vodka? Rum? All 3? =p lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

well your near enough a litre of long island there chris.


----------



## cranker (Sep 14, 2011)

<3 my new usb microscope.


----------



## beaver420 (Sep 15, 2011)

ia this good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2011)

looks fine from here beaver!


----------



## cranker (Sep 15, 2011)

View attachment 1788580View attachment 1788578

Dinafem Blue Widow (tall pheno)


----------



## carokann (Sep 15, 2011)

my contribution for the year.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

Dog kush....





QrazyQuake





Psychosis


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 16, 2011)

BC Big Bud (Jordan Of the Islands, Indica Pheno) x NYCD (Soma Seeds, Short bush pheno). im trying to breed a medical strain that gives out commercial yields....

this stuff smells like mangos and grapes? grapefruit? IDK its a suttle, but powerful after taste..... there is a hint of garlic when smoking it.

1 pinner between me, my GF and our roommade of 6 years and it gets us all friend, NONE of us are newbies.... this stuff is nice 

P.S 32 Grams off of a 2.5 Foot Plant


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dog kush....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yikes that dog kush is the fire very nice don gin


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Dog kush....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its nice looking at all those pics.. and seeing the different way cannabis plants can look. diff leaf/bud structure/color. etc. its cool. =)


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 16, 2011)

here are some teasers to my latest 20k harvest. i'll get more pictures tomorrow maybe phone was out of battery.

View attachment 1790680View attachment 1790681


----------



## PotPower (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is a pic of my ladies today at week 7. 2 more left and it should get nice and dark during the next 14-18 days till harvest! 
I got my RH at around 39% right now.


----------



## PotPower (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply!



hellraizer30 said:


> that hurts to look at that it looks so dam good!!


Thanks man!



jdro said:


> Man that granddaddy looks fucking tasty!!! Here is a shot tonight I took while harvesting a couple small plants.


Your strain looks sweet, sativa I take it?



aeviaanah said:


> Hey Potpower whered you get that grandaddy? Dispensary from clone or seed?Looks great my friend.


Thank you aeviaanah, I got clones from a friend and it is the real "kens" cut grand daddy purple which turns purple all the way to the stem with no special shock or cold methods.
From what I hear this is a clone only strain and very hard to get. I have some special connections. I actually got 2 different pheno types of GDP and they looked different all the way till i trimmed and harvested them. One wasn't as yielding and one was nice so I kept the nice one and trashed the other. 




jdmcwestevo said:


> look amazing love that color


Thank you ME TO!



The*Mad*Hatter said:


> damn! that granddaddy looks str8 killer!!! i'd slap my wife for a hit of that..........................................dont tell her i said that


LOL


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 17, 2011)

BEA-utiful right there potpower

heres some smelly cheese


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 17, 2011)

nice 2timer, how many weeks flower on that cheese??


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 17, 2011)

9 weeks they went for my dude, probably 9 weeks to smoke it all to ash aswell haha!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice 2time


----------



## Karl Wills (Sep 17, 2011)

O my gosh--no wonder they call it bud porn--I'm horny after looking at all that beautiful bud--better than sex--well, almost, not quite


----------



## Dr High (Sep 17, 2011)

Must be one hell of a headhigh 2time! Very nice.


----------



## cannabisguru (Sep 17, 2011)

cranker said:


> View attachment 1786764View attachment 1786765
> 
> <3 my new usb microscope.



Ohhhhh nice man!

USB Microscope eh? Where would one acquire such a sweet tool?!? Does the 'Shack carry them? (Radio Shack...)?

I'd like to have one of those babies.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Sep 17, 2011)

exodus cheese 5 weeks 2 days into flower hola!!


----------



## MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea shack carries them but so so so small you would be better tracking a shoe print in the middle of the amazon jungle, god its small any way they do carry one that is hand held w/out electronics. It is a three glass little thing and i think it was like 12 bucks? Works pretty good for a manuel glass. Check it out let me know what ya think bro!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

nice nugs potpower and 2timer! 

cheds bro you got to learn to bigt up your pics man!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 19, 2011)

lookin good guys.. got a few pics og my AK 48 im gonna throw up on here in a lil bit. my internets been down the last few days. hopin i can get sum pics up b4 it goes out again... fuckin comcast mann....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

tinterweb can suck balls sometimes man.


few frost shots for monday methinks.






CCxL





CCxL





DOG1





DOG2


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tinterweb can suck balls sometimes man.
> 
> 
> few frost shots for monday methinks.
> ...


=) Meee Like!! very nice man.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 19, 2011)

awwwww mannn. i thought the Breeders Boutique was open. cuz wen i clicked on it. i saw the lil icon.. but tis still under construction. =(


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 19, 2011)

wicked job there don!! beautiful


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 19, 2011)

very nice don


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> tinterweb can suck balls sometimes man.
> 
> 
> few frost shots for monday methinks.
> ...


 Man that CC x livers is lookin bomb. I love the color...how she smell/taste?


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 19, 2011)

TGA Plush Berry - smells like Fruit Striped gum


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 19, 2011)

Damn curtis... u always have sum of the nicest lookin plants I've seen... I always see altta ur pics on siccs thread. They r quite impressive as always. U take sum great pictures!!


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 19, 2011)

those may not the the frostiest BUDS i have ever seen..... but those fan leaves have a TONNE of Chrystal.... i cant wait to see the dense buds.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man that CC x livers is lookin bomb. I love the color...how she smell/taste?


 like musky berries with a little sweetness 

thanks guys! i'm fighting a losing battle with mold on some of the denser strains. but only another week to go.

nice shots tcurtiss! plushberry certainly looks like it's got subs trademark frost.


----------



## dukeanthony (Sep 19, 2011)

Found this on the net


Its a Blue mystic and ak48 cross thats all dready


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 19, 2011)

LA Cheese


----------



## PotPower (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine joined the "Dark Side" during the last 2 days.GDP
Sorry guys I have a pretty bad digicam and my new one with HD got lost =( I couldn't even figure out how to use macro.





*EDIT* oh T it up u mean take pictures from sides! lol
Here we go!
Got so heavy I had to support it


----------



## cobrarwanab (Sep 20, 2011)

My permafrost about to chop in 3 days.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 20, 2011)

gorilla grape day 31
View attachment 1797440View attachment 1797441View attachment 1797442View attachment 1797443


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2011)

PotPower said:


> Mine joined the "Dark Side" during the last 2 days.GDP
> Sorry guys I have a pretty bad digicam and my new one with HD got lost =( I couldn't even figure out how to use macro.
> 
> 
> ...


wow man.... very very impressive!! LOVE the pics man. they should be default pics for wherever u got ur GDP from!



cobrarwanab said:


> View attachment 1797435
> 
> My permafrost about to chop in 3 days.


wow. couldnt tell from far away. but as soon as i zoomed in.. i wa slike wow! theres quite a bit of frost on there man!



Dizzle Frost said:


> gorilla grape day 31
> View attachment 1797440View attachment 1797441View attachment 1797442View attachment 1797443


looks good man. looks just like mine from b4. =D 2 chocolate chunky munkys germed in 24 hrs. adn 2 grape apollos did too! =D


----------



## lofty (Sep 21, 2011)

from my white widow 3 week and a few days into flower


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2011)

lofty said:


> from my white widow 3 week and a few days into flower


very nice mannnn. love me sum WW. thats wat my avatar pic is. =D my 3 1/2 ounce WW plant. hahaha. you will not be disappointed!


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 21, 2011)

GHS Lemon Skunk @44 days. Taken with my phone so not the best quality


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man.... very very impressive!! LOVE the pics man. they should be default pics for wherever u got ur GDP from!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOOOOHOOO thats the best news i got all day bro! ima pop some tonite, and i think ima throw some C-4 x CB in along with some undecided ones to lol ...thanks for the update, your the first human in history to germ these ! lol


----------



## yadidimean14 (Sep 22, 2011)

looking reall nice


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> WOOOOHOOO thats the best news i got all day bro! ima pop some tonite, and i think ima throw some C-4 x CB in along with some undecided ones to lol ...thanks for the update, your the first human in history to germ these ! lol


awesome! yeaa im really excited about these. =) hope for the best with them


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> awesome! yeaa im really excited about these. =) hope for the best with them


 im stoked to! my prediction is low/med yielder with heavy resin. Im hoping the fast growing A-11 boosts up the slow ass Gorilla growth. Height im thinkin will be med/tall with alota branching, im gonna try topping a couple and leaving a couple..but they should do good topped as both parents did. Im thinking they will finish in 8 weeks or less. I hope it has a nice THC profile to, again both parents were good in that dept, and both i found good for depression and shit. Lets see how much of this becomes accurate lol !

good luck bro


----------



## fisch28 (Sep 22, 2011)

One of my buds from my 7 footer, nice surprise purple color coming on with these cooler nights. Probably chop it in the next two weeks, hard to wait tho.


----------



## PotPower (Sep 24, 2011)

chb444220, took your tip and made it my avatar pic =D
I finally figured out how to use the macro setting on my android phone! Darkness taking over more and good shot of the "FROST"!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 24, 2011)

PotPower said:


> chb444220, took your tip and made it my avatar pic =D
> I finally figured out how to use the macro setting on my android phone! Darkness taking over more and good shot of the "FROST"!


looks awesome man!! love the color of it!! =)


----------



## superstonerdude (Sep 24, 2011)

im not sure what day its on but its gettin frostyView attachment 1803792View attachment 1803793View attachment 1803795View attachment 1803796


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 24, 2011)

View attachment 1804116View attachment 1804120View attachment 1804121


----------



## PotPower (Sep 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> looks awesome man!! love the color of it!! =)


Thanks!
That "Black Sour Bubble x CaseyBand" looks lovely, If they were in front of me, I would take some tweezers and pluck that lint/dust/ or animal hair off the in pic #1,2,3,5,6 ; D Do I sense pets?!?! 
I catch myself doing this when I see stuff on my ladies =D lol
I was lucky enough to be the recipient of this lovely "Kens Cut" Grandaddy, there are a bunch of GDP strains going around but not this one. =D 
I just smoked some of it that wasn't flushed or cured and gave some to my friends at the dispensary and the reviews were:
"That's the best GDP I ever tasted!"
"It's soo smooth!"
"Never seen such frost on GDP!"
I agree with them, I took this genetics and pretty much maximized it's potential in the last 2 years.
I wonder how it would taste fully flushed and cured.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## PotPower (Sep 24, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


YUM YUM? Looks so good! I'll give it a HUMP! lol
What strain?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 1804115View attachment 1804116View attachment 1804117View attachment 1804118View attachment 1804119View attachment 1804120View attachment 1804121


 Very nice CHB! A well deserved bump!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 24, 2011)

PotPower said:


> YUM YUM? Looks so good! I'll give it a HUMP! lol
> What strain?


 HawaiinBigbud X Dutch treat i call it High Definition or HD or High deaf


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 25, 2011)

4 weeks and few days in flower....
 

View attachment 1805219

shes ntn much at all compared to her bad ass rivals


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

some C-99 harvest pix
View attachment 1808746View attachment 1808747View attachment 1808748View attachment 1808749


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> some C-99 harvest pix
> View attachment 1808746View attachment 1808747View attachment 1808748View attachment 1808749


 Oh yea man! Thats what I'm talkin about. Pineapple pheno?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Oh yea man! Thats what I'm talkin about. Pineapple pheno?


 yes sir...this one has a dirty diaper smell to it kinda


----------



## Corbat420 (Sep 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yes sir...this one has a dirty diaper smell to it kinda


bahahaha, marijuana and its smells. i've heard "its like cat piss, but good cat piss" alot, but i havn;t heard THIS one yet


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

Corbat420 said:


> bahahaha, marijuana and its smells. i've heard "its like cat piss, but good cat piss" alot, but i havn;t heard THIS one yet


 lmao thisis the weerdest smelling strain ive ever grew....you get some dirty dipaers, some rotten meats, some sour ones and some peppery ones


----------



## smokebros (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorilla Grape week 5
View attachment 1809774View attachment 1809775View attachment 1809776View attachment 1809777View attachment 1809778


NL99 week 7
View attachment 1809782View attachment 1809783View attachment 1809784View attachment 1809785


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 28, 2011)

likin the pics Dizzle man.. =) all 4 of the G-13's germed within 24 hours. =D i have 1 chocolate chunky munky and 1 grape apollo that have sprouted. may have to germ a few more. 2 of the CCM and 2 GA havent cracked yet. excited for the G-13's too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

9 weeks today FROST
Cherry Cheese Livers





Qrazy Quake


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 9 weeks today FROST
> Cherry Cheese Livers
> 
> 
> ...


............. wow... tried jsut writing nothing. because i was speechless. lol. very nicely done man! that qrazy quake really frosted up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

cheers chris lad! i'm dying to take a tester but i'm going to leave it. i'm in two minds to let it ride for another half a week or so n see how purp she goes. might ice shock it the last couple of days


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> likin the pics Dizzle man.. =) all 4 of the G-13's germed within 24 hours. =D i have 1 chocolate chunky munky and 1 grape apollo that have sprouted. may have to germ a few more. 2 of the CCM and 2 GA havent cracked yet. excited for the G-13's too


 thnx bro....all 5 G-13 came up for me to, lemmie know if those other ones dont germ...i never got to pop any...im still waitin on a slow Blueberry and one Rom to pop to

Nice gear Don!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 28, 2011)

looks good as always don!!! i sure hope my QQ turns out even half as nice as yours!!!! 

she is at 3 weeks now, and the queen of my jungle!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

i'll bet on it stoney! 3 weeks eh, she'll be shaping up nicely


----------



## situbusit (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 1812014View attachment 1812003Cheese at 58 days
View attachment 1812002


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 29, 2011)

5 week Strawberry Goo.


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 9 weeks today FROST
> Cherry Cheese Livers
> 
> 
> ...


 DGT, tasty ass buds man. Mad props to you and your ladies!


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 29, 2011)

brrr...winter come early? loving the pics


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 30, 2011)

bud7144 said:


> 5 week Strawberry Goo.
> View attachment 1812089View attachment 1812090


they deff have sum goo on tehm. very nice. =)


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you, I was gifted with these seeds from some outdoor that was pollenated by the growers neighbor(neighborly squable) turned to pollen chucking. But I crossed 2 of the F1's so these are the F2's. I plan on crossing em again but with something else, not sure what yet.


----------



## theaksmoker (Sep 30, 2011)

alaskan purp


----------



## theaksmoker (Sep 30, 2011)

ak kush


----------



## theaksmoker (Sep 30, 2011)

and this aint even the most trichrome covered shit ive seen, i have had some blueberry that smelt up the entire house and every inch was straight invested with shiny trichs, never got to take a picture of it sadly


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 30, 2011)

theaksmoker said:


> ak kushView attachment 1813922


 Thats frosty, I believe ya man. I had some blackberry kush that was super frosted.


----------



## Metal n Weed (Sep 30, 2011)

Blue Dream at 6 full weeks of flower, 4 weeks left to go






Yo Mama it week 4 I think this one may turn out good


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 30, 2011)

Wow, those fan leaves on Yo momma are frosted. That looks like a winner there.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 1, 2011)

Metal n Weed said:


> Blue Dream at 6 full weeks of flower, 4 weeks left to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Headbanging to Decapitated looking at bud porn at 2 am, shit that yo momma looks sooo fuckin crystally....what strain was that cross made with??
Tomorrow night im going to see neuraxis + unexpect, imma bring me some Chemo for the show 

Ps Yo momma is the winner!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

that cross is stacked up with resin!!! :O


heres some 6 week old Gorilla grape
View attachment 1814525View attachment 1814526View attachment 1814527


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

Apollo 11 week 6

View attachment 1814528View attachment 1814529View attachment 1814530


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

Metal n Weed said:


> Blue Dream at 6 full weeks of flower, 4 weeks left to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow man... wait wats the 2nd pic/plant called? yo mama??? lol. regardless. its one of the frostiest ones ive seen in a longggg timeee! there is a nice coat of frost on all the leaves. even the bigger fan leaves adn it goes almost all the way to the end of the leaves... very impressive mannn


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> that cross is stacked up with resin!!! :O
> 
> 
> heres some 6 week old Gorilla grape
> View attachment 1814525View attachment 1814526View attachment 1814527


very nice as always dizzle. miss my gorilla grape!!


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 1, 2011)

That Gorilla Grape is super frosted as well, very nice. Heres an 6 week ICE bud.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> very nice as always dizzle. miss my gorilla grape!!


 cheers bro...you dont have any more GG? i might have to fix that situation for you lol


----------



## Metal n Weed (Oct 1, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Headbanging to Decapitated looking at bud porn at 2 am, shit that yo momma looks sooo fuckin crystally....what strain was that cross made with??
> Tomorrow night im going to see neuraxis + unexpect, imma bring me some Chemo for the show
> 
> Ps Yo momma is the winner!!!


 The Yo Mama is definitely the frostiest I have grown from seed. It's a afgooey (afgooey x appalachia) cross from Bodhi seeds. The smell is straight apple spice, fucked off my cuts I got but have another one in veg that seems exactly the same.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> cheers bro...you dont have any more GG? i might have to fix that situation for you lol


i still have a couple left. =) literally a couple. hahaha as in 2. probly gonna start them and hope for a female. and try to keep a clone around. cuz it was sum very bomb bud! if i end up with a male... i may cross it with the full moon..


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 1, 2011)

if my GG is a female, I'll share.......


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 1, 2011)

here's cruella:


----------



## germania420 (Oct 2, 2011)

This is my outdoor og cotton candy at 8 weeks flower hope u like! Its my first grow every how am I doin?


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 2, 2011)

germania420 said:


> This is my outdoor og cotton candy at 8 weeks flower hope u like! Its my first grow every how am I doin?


looks great man! looks liek u mighta been a lil too heavy on the nutes... but i cant say shit. my plants always have burnt tips. lol. cant help it. looks great tho!


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful buds shots all! I know different strains will produce different levels of trichome production....In YOUR opinion...What addidtive do you use to aid Mother Nature in the Trich production?????


----------



## germania420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Yead dude I put this plant through hell and back I had so many problems, deficiency then over feet then deff again lol, I finally got it all straight like 2 weeks into flower n has been growing great since. Its super skunky but has a sweet hint of candy to it I'm so excited to try it out. , and the buds keep getting frostyer n fostyer


----------



## germania420 (Oct 2, 2011)

....In YOUR opinion...What addidtive do you use to aid Mother Nature in the Trich production?????[/QUOTE]


I use the sun lol the only real thing I can think of that can produce any more trice other than nutes it going all natural, nature knows best, but wat do I no I'm only on my second grow and growing hempy instead of soil, specificly so I don't have the nuts problems I did with the soil n so far its going great, have a white widdow, blue dream and platinum og


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 2, 2011)

My Chocolope on day 49


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 2, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> My Chocolope on day 49
> View attachment 1816581View attachment 1816582


Mmmmmmmm. lookin good man!


----------



## germania420 (Oct 2, 2011)

That choco looks dilectable care to trade a build a bear over the mail filled? Ill send u 1 filled with my cotton candy?


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 2, 2011)

My own strain at day 59....


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 2, 2011)

Damn Homebrewer, That is fuckin nice!!!! ^^^^ - I can't compete with that but I'll try to keep up with this AK47....


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 2, 2011)

My Ak at day 40...

Sorry the pic kinda sucks to see the frostyness, but it's there!

I'll post more pics of this beauty as she gets frostier by the day!!!

View attachment 1817108


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 2, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> My own strain at day 59....


beautiful as always man... ur pics are always great man.. always impressive


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

throwing down the frost!!! looks really nice homebrewer! whats the make up?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

dog 1 colas





dog 2 nugs





more dog 2 nugs, you could put windows through with theses.






cherry cheese livers


Kush









nugs are teeny weeny but covered in trichs


----------



## Dr High (Oct 3, 2011)

The retarded little clone returns!


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 3, 2011)

liking the looks of the cherry cheese livers strain... yum.

nice color to her for sure!

they all look great, but the CCL is my fav. one.

nice job man!!!


peace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks guru man. she's withering away to not much but it's a lovely smoke. i was actually considering bho'ing the lot well nearly all of it haha


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 3, 2011)

damn, using all of it to make BHO?? Is it not very potent?? or... what?

I actually had a past grow that ended up not having a likable 'high or stone' to it.. didn't care much for the high in other words. Anyhow, I ended up using my entire yield from that harvest to make ISO hash with it. Not only did this process seem to add potency to the product.. but the high was MUCH better than it was while still in its 'green' form.

The strain was 'Ice' from Nirvana. Which is a fairly good Sativa dom. strain usually.. but for some reason that particular grow just lacked potency and the high wasn't all that great.. but once I turned it into ISO form.. _W O W... _one to two hits and your good.. lol. No bs either.

But yeah, that looks mighty tasty my friend. 

peace.


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> damn, using all of it to make BHO?? Is it not very potent?? or... what?
> 
> I actually had a past grow that ended up not having a likable 'high or stone' to it.. didn't care much for the high in other words. Anyhow, I ended up using my entire yield from that harvest to make ISO hash with it. Not only did this process seem to add potency to the product.. but the high was MUCH better than it was while still in its 'green' form.
> 
> ...



Also, I can notice from your pictures that your an experienced grower. One of the ways I'm able to tell this.. is basically from my experience, because I can see that you have let your ladies FULLY mature. I can see that most of your pistils have turned red/brown/pink-reddish color.. and most have wilted/receded back into the calyx's.. just saying.. your def. an experienced grower IMO. Most growers harvest WELL before their ladies even get close to this point of maturity.

But I guess each person has their own technique.. and everyone has their own individual time when they like to harvest, depending on what type of high their looking for from their end product. But some growers tend to make the mistake on harvesting _too early_.. like harvesting before the hairs even turn color.. hehehe.. not a good idea IMO.

anyhow, yeah.. great job buddy!

peace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

hahaha no it's very potent i just want to make some pure strain bho and i know that one has a lush flavour. just seemed like a good idea lol. 

i hear what your saying on the iso man, i made a load with everclear recently that was absolute dynamite. i could barely smoke it. what is it they say the sum of all parts exceeds the individuals something or other... 

i hear ice is quite a good strain normally, tho i hear nirvana do have some bunk but i always just put that down to internet twoddle. everything ive run from them has been sound.

thanks man.


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 3, 2011)

I just quoted myself in my last post... hah.. 

maybe this Snow White is better than I thought... 

Just recently harvested my Snow White.. well, just recently harvested the bottom half of her.

I've had the top half of the plant in curing jars for the past few weeks.. they're very close to being finished curing. My RH is down around 56% to 57%.. seems to be bouncing around between 56% to 58% this morning.. so I may burp the jar one more time since it hasn't been burped in about 8 or 9 days now.. and by this weekend this first portion of the harvest will be done curing... which works out great, because the second half is done drying and is ready to start their curing process.

But yeah, this Snow White is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> Also, I can notice from your pictures that your an experienced grower. One of the ways I'm able to tell this.. is basically from my experience, because I can see that you have let your ladies FULLY mature. I can see that most of your pistils have turned red/brown/pink-reddish color.. and most have wilted/receded back into the calyx's.. just saying.. your def. an experienced grower IMO. Most growers harvest WELL before their ladies even get close to this point of maturity.
> But I guess each person has their own technique.. and everyone has their own individual time when they like to harvest, depending on what type of high their looking for from their end product. But some growers tend to make the mistake on harvesting _too early_.. like harvesting before the hairs even turn color.. hehehe.. not a good idea IMO.
> anyhow, yeah.. great job buddy!
> peace.


 thanks man, ive been at this game for near 4 years now, and it's still throwing me big curve balls now and then haha. i try and let everything go to maturity tho i dont much like couch lock so its a fine balance. most of those are near 10 weeks. purely because i couldnt get all the trimming done fast enough. the DOG kush is going to be mind bending at 10. its too much at 9 for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> I just quoted myself in my last post... hah..
> 
> maybe this Snow White is better than I thought...
> 
> ...


 i saw Dr amber trichomes grow it out she swears by it. one of the nicest she'd done. i actually quite like nirvana, they do reasonably priced reasonable genetics. i used the ak48 as a mother to cheesequake recently but havent had time to pop any.


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 3, 2011)

nice.

oh yea, that's what I'm saying. After you cure it.. this Snow White tastes REALLY sweet. It's got a strong resinous taste to it.. that sits on the back of your tounge and throat after you take the first hit, while your smoking it, and for a while after you've stopped smoking. It's a really sweet tasting resiny taste.. seems to get better and better the longer I let it cure.  I think after a good 4 to 6 weeks cure... this will be absolute top-shelf smoke.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

thats it man. growing it is the easy bit lol ish. looking after it once you've chopped is crucial. especially if your commercial. 

it's been a long time since ive run any white strains. enjoy the top end man!


----------



## cannabisguru (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah have a good one buddy..

chow


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> throwing down the frost!!! looks really nice homebrewer! whats the make up?


 Thanks! I don't think I'll reveal the lineage as my goal for this project was to create something totally different from the original parents. Maybe I will at some point after sampling the phenos who exhibit the traits I was shooting for.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> yeah have a good one buddy..
> chow


 you too bro!


homebrewer said:


> Thanks! I don't think I'll reveal the lineage as my goal for this project was to create something totally different from the original parents. Maybe I will at some point after sampling the phenos who exhibit the traits I was shooting for.


 hahah intrigue eh kool. locking down the traits can be a real challenge.


----------



## Dr High (Oct 3, 2011)

cannabisguru said:


> damn, using all of it to make BHO?? Is it not very potent?? or... what?
> 
> I actually had a past grow that ended up not having a likable 'high or stone' to it.. didn't care much for the high in other words. Anyhow, I ended up using my entire yield from that harvest to make ISO hash with it. Not only did this process seem to add potency to the product.. but the high was MUCH better than it was while still in its 'green' form.
> 
> ...


Disapointed to ehar taht as i just germed an ice to set in the veg room as a mother... damn i hope i will like it..we'll see how it turns out i guess, the plants look very nice, my friend germed tons before me.


----------



## sen.c (Oct 3, 2011)

I would like to be able to find this pheno type and do some crossing.


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 3, 2011)

Now that is a frosty ass nugget!


----------



## namtas (Oct 3, 2011)

This is an unknown bagseed. Pretty proud of this girl.Starting day 36 flower.


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 3, 2011)

namtas said:


> This is an unknown bagseed. Pretty proud of this girl.Starting day 36 flower.


We LOVE bagseed! That's one sexy looking plant you got there. Great job and keep up the good work!


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 3, 2011)

sen.c said:


> I would like to be able to find this pheno type and do some crossing.


WOW! We can't even think of anything clever to say , but WOW! What is the flavor like and you happen to know the strain? That is something we wish we could turn into errl.


----------



## sen.c (Oct 3, 2011)

It was a strain that Gage Green Group called "The White."


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

sen.c said:


> It was a strain that Gage Green Group called "The White."


I would love to get my hands on that shit!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

sen.c said:


> It was a strain that Gage Green Group called "The White."


 isnt the White a clone pheno of NL? or do i got it confused with something else?


----------



## sen.c (Oct 3, 2011)

clone only White obtained from Loompa..... They say it was real visual with an heavy indica punch, it would be nice to locate some of this true cut to do some cross breeding with.

They say that some of the pheno's of "White Fire" come close but the Pheno from "Loompa" was the most crystalized.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

another clone only ugg, where I live theres no chance to get clone onlys to me ugg


----------



## sen.c (Oct 3, 2011)

It would be nice to find a genuine cut and try to enduce herming and try to get some seeds and pollen off of it.


----------



## sonnykane (Oct 3, 2011)

this is the best snow flakes I got


----------



## germania420 (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's a more up to date pic of my cotton candy same cola same basic angle, just keeps getting whiter n whiter I really can't wait to Harvest her


----------



## germania420 (Oct 4, 2011)

Don't no why it double posted the pic


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 4, 2011)

some of the Cinderella im smokin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

nice frost sen.c 

dizzle that cinders looks pretty fine too. that stuff gives me heart palpitations


----------



## sen.c (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice Dizzle


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Oct 4, 2011)

not the best lighting, but u get the idea


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

dark and mysterious eh haha





i do love a good down the leaf frost shot. it's like your on a conveyor belt to heaven


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Oct 4, 2011)

yo don how do you imbed the picture like that?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice frost sen.c
> 
> dizzle that cinders looks pretty fine too. that stuff gives me heart palpitations


 thank you Don....yeah this cut gives me some jitters and causes a lil paranoia if i gotta venture out in public haha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 6, 2011)

Apollo-11 7 weeks 12/12
View attachment 1822247View attachment 1822248


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 6, 2011)

Gorilla Grape 7 weeks 12/12
View attachment 1822253View attachment 1822254View attachment 1822255


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2011)

nice frost Dizzle!

damn that looks good dizzle, is it TGA's apollo in the cross? looks kinda sativa leaning.







Livers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2011)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> yo don how do you imbed the picture like that?


upload the pic to your album or through the manage attaments tool when you post then paste the url of the image in between the bits

[img] url goes here 

the forward slash / is needed


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> fuck yeah! i been lookin for it, its sold out tho....how long you run em for 12/12?


7 weeks this plant was done almost


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Oct 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> upload the pic to your album or through the manage attaments tool when you post then paste the url of the image in between the bits
> 
> [img] url goes here
> 
> the forward slash / is needed


thank u sir,
lovely lookin sativa u got there


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice frost Dizzle!
> 
> damn that looks good dizzle, is it TGA's apollo in the cross? looks kinda sativa leaning.
> 
> ...


 Livers is lookin mighty fine man! Nah this Apollo came from Joey Weed , its Bros Grimm F-2...althought Subcools A-13Bx is on my list . Apollo and Cinderella are sisters, thier mothers came from the same pack of beans..... then the Genius cut (A-11 mother) was hit with C-99 polen and Apollo was created


----------



## zibra (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 6, 2011)

Another thread i just found late as fuck  ........................some 1 do me a favour and do a list of all the cool threads im missin out on lol!!!!!!!!!

Subbed and lovin the p0rn!!!!!


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 6, 2011)

Some new pics, end of week 7. ICE and Strawberry GooView attachment 1824025View attachment 1824026View attachment 1824027View attachment 1824028


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 7, 2011)

I love stumbling upon these threads.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

Thought i'd chuck some up of the g13 haze the 1st plant i grew!

*




*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

bang tidy buds peeps. cheers for the heads up on the apollo Dizzy! i was wondering.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2011)

Wheres the frost

i saw glaze . . . . . .. . . . . . . ( shaking fist in air)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

ooooooh throw the fuck down then sam!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2011)

Dj Shorts BB


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

Just popped 1 of these wouldnt mind a simular pheno 
billcollector99's Grape Kush
*




*


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2011)

very nice my friend


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

damn thats some frost! both pukka and sam!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 7, 2011)

Pukka that bud looks like awesome smoke


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn thats some frost! both pukka and sam!


Cheers lad! 



Samwell Seed Well said:


> Pukka that bud looks like awesome smoke


Looks it sam, shame i couldnt taste none  ............if my grape kush is female i hope it comes close to bills!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 7, 2011)

Midnight Kush at 7 weeks


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 7, 2011)

...and i forgot this one. Chernobyl at almost 7 weeks.


----------



## PotPower (Oct 7, 2011)

Just finished up my ladies and here is a sample of how it looks right before i cut them down.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 7, 2011)

PotPower said:


> Just finished up my ladies and here is a sample of how it looks right before i cut them down.


love the darkness very nice


----------



## PotPower (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank You, I did pretty good this time but expect better on the next one.


----------



## mr.bond (Oct 8, 2011)

Here's an updated pic of my outdoor OG Kush, using General Organics 'GO Box'. About 4-5 weeks into flower.


----------



## WeJuana (Oct 8, 2011)

LED Grown


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Another thread i just found late as fuck  ........................some 1 do me a favour and do a list of all the cool threads im missin out on lol!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Subbed and lovin the p0rn!!!!!


heres another thread i started a lil while ago. u might like this 1 as well.  

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/458648-whos-got-purplest-buds-lets-23.html#post6406358


lovng the pics guys!!! my internets been out for the last few days... had a few pages of catchin up 2 do!! looks rgeat!

im choppin 2 more full moons. a sensi star and a black sour bubble x caseyband 2morrow. ill post pics up wen theyre done. =) a coupel in each thread


----------



## dirtysnowball (Oct 9, 2011)

MY own strain - *Snowball*

I will post better picks in a week, these aren't even the best pics.
would anyone like to try this strain for free? the yeild and grow rate is the best i've ever had!


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 9, 2011)

dirtysnowball said:


> MY own strain - *Snowball*
> 
> I will post better picks in a week, these aren't even the best pics.
> would anyone like to try this strain for free? the yeild and grow rate is the best i've ever had!
> ...


Yes, I would love to. hook a lady up. that looks so yummy!!

i am legal too btw. (age & prescription lol)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 9, 2011)

some Gorilla Grape pornage
View attachment 1828700View attachment 1828701View attachment 1828703View attachment 1828705


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 10, 2011)

View attachment 1828753View attachment 1828756View attachment 1828757


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

nice plant...you should post it in the purplest buds to


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 10, 2011)

i got sumthing cuming soon. dont trip I got sum frost comming


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

nice work 80degreez! looks done to perfection too. whats the strain>?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nirvana Master Kush






By kmksrh21


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Don, pretty sure I read some of your threads here along the way 
the one thats all purple on the outside and pink on the inside...Caramelicious
The other in the tent shot is Green Bud (Powerplant #5 X Jack Herer, i believe? couple sites say diff things about the lineage)...she still got a couple weeks to go!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 10, 2011)

Qrazy train(d37)


Chernobyl(d43)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

nice stuff mane! no purp to your QT is a bit weird mine was like grape purple. frost is insane on that one tho. subcools deffo got the resin profile nailed down in his new lines


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Don, I know no signs of purple . Small amounts of leaves started to turn purple on some inner sugar leaves on my first run of it around day 50. Nothing now.

But I still love it. come next month ill be getting a 5pack maybe i can find a better pheno.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a green and a purple pheno. both were nice smoke though the purp one definitely had more frost to it. deffo leaning to the black trainwreck in the mix. happy hunting mane. if you want a few of the qrazyquake ( cheesequake x qrazy train) hit me up.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Oct 11, 2011)

Moby dick from ghs. She got 125 watt cfl and gh nutes. shes been flowering for 5 weeks or so.

View attachment 1830738


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 11, 2011)

little bud porn of my dump truck


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 12, 2011)

Heres some Gorilla Grape shots


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Heres some Gorilla Grape shots
> View attachment 1833030View attachment 1833031View attachment 1833032View attachment 1833033View attachment 1833034View attachment 1833035View attachment 1833036


dam I wish there was a way to get that  nice bra


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## chronichaze (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice Stoneyluv! Really early on and already covered in trichs and a nice colour to it. Very nice healthy plant!

chronichaze


----------



## tardis (Oct 12, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Qrazy train(d37)
> View attachment 1829411View attachment 1829412


I LOVE my Qrazy train smoke!!! You'll be stoked bro!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 12, 2011)

some more dump truck porn!
AND ORANGE KUSH!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 16, 2011)

QQ on week 5!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 17, 2011)

Frosty stoney very tasty looking


----------



## aesan (Oct 17, 2011)

sHit stone! where can I find this strain?


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 17, 2011)

Strawberry Goo 8 weeks
View attachment 1841459


----------



## ben717 (Oct 17, 2011)

View attachment 1841612 first grow feedback?


----------



## wheezer (Oct 17, 2011)

That Strawberry Goo looks awesome! After seeing that, I had to throw a pic of this Orange Goo up! This is Agent Orange x Goo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

aesan said:


> sHit stone! where can I find this strain?


It will be available around the end of the week from seaofseeds.com


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## 80degreez (Oct 17, 2011)

some frosty purpz


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 17, 2011)

thats pretty sexy shit


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 17, 2011)

80degreez said:


> some frosty purpz


You gotta love those frosty purple budz! Great work keep it up!


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 17, 2011)

Strawberry Goo harvest
View attachment 1843085View attachment 1843086


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 18, 2011)

bud7144 said:


> Strawberry Goo harvest
> View attachment 1843085View attachment 1843086


I spy a couple banana's! s'all good tho [=


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 18, 2011)

Shit I know, thought I caught em early enough then while trimming i found open ones. Then I found a seed swelling up in another ice plant, so goin to have some ICE X Strawberry Goo plants to play with!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

a little banana action with the ladies aint all bad eh


----------



## DankyPurp (Oct 19, 2011)

Purp geting fosty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

everyones a sucker for pink pistils eh! looks lush that DP


----------



## Smoke Friend (Oct 19, 2011)

Moby dick. 

View attachment 1845446View attachment 1845447


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 19, 2011)

Qtrain with 15days to go. The smell is really starting to sweeten up.
View attachment 1845613


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

heres a twist......how much THC is on a male lol


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> heres a twist......how much THC is on a male lol
> View attachment 1846689View attachment 1846690View attachment 1846691View attachment 1846692



lol. nice balls man


----------



## Smoke Friend (Oct 20, 2011)

ww x haze, week 5-6. 125 watt single bulb.

View attachment 1847309


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

Apollo 11
View attachment 1847583


Gorilla Grape
View attachment 1847586View attachment 1847588


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 20, 2011)

cruella today


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 20, 2011)

sexy like its grower


----------



## jdillinger (Oct 21, 2011)

Did anyone else almost cum in their boxers when they saw some of these pics?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 21, 2011)

i dribbled a bit


----------



## namtas (Oct 21, 2011)

these are bagseed,day 52 from 12/12 and 59 days from seed.just harvested.approx 1 1/2 zips done with 196watts cfl. basic nutes and lots of love..lol


----------



## greenpower000 (Oct 21, 2011)

namtas said:


> View attachment 1848338View attachment 1848339View attachment 1848340
> 
> these are bagseed,day 52 from 12/12 and 59 days from seed.just harvested.approx 1 1/2 zips done with 196watts cfl. basic nutes and lots of love..lol


Hell yea man !!! nice weight .... work that CFL !!!! lol

+rep man !!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

Some dry Gorilla Grape


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 22, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Some dry Gorilla Grape
> View attachment 1849457View attachment 1849458View attachment 1849459View attachment 1849460View attachment 1849461


those look yummy!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

medicalmaryjane said:


> those look yummy!


 thank you MMJ


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 23, 2011)

Some of that Strawberry Goo curing up, got 22.9g off her.View attachment 1850873


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

super gooey


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 23, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> super gooey


Thanks man, figure ill post of my ICE too. The pic isnt close up but you can see the whiteness.
View attachment 1851241


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

heavy frost!!!!


----------



## BBYY (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a pic of my Mango Kush still in flower. Its my frostiest one thus far. Deff gonna be a keeper!

You can see it continue to grow at the link in my Sig, Harvest in about 3-4 weeks!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 23, 2011)

I call this 12!2 from seed but it actually was on 24/0 for the first two days...

Unknown strain from a breeder. This is day 28, it almost looks like it's going to be done in two weeks...very bizarre strain, i popped 7 seeds from a buddy and only one came out female, two males showed sex at day 13 or so from seed and literally sprouted 20-30 nuts overnight. No way to tell if it has autoflower genetics cause it is 12/12 so hopefully it doesn't and I can use it for an outdoor grow and take clones because I've never had a faster flowering strain


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Oct 23, 2011)

That 600w makes all the diffrents


----------



## careCO (Oct 24, 2011)

Special Kush


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

thats a fat frosty bush


----------



## inhaleindica (Oct 24, 2011)

How is this?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 25, 2011)

chubby cola, nice


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 25, 2011)

Nirvana Ice 6 1/2 weeks


----------



## bud7144 (Oct 26, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nirvana Ice 6 1/2 weeks


 Gotta give nirvana some credit, because your plant looks exactly like mine im flowering now. Great smoke too


----------



## 80degreez (Oct 26, 2011)

Green Bud, which is either Cinderella 99 x Jack Herer or Powerplant #5 x Jack Herer


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 26, 2011)

test pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

reading LOUD and CLEAR. looks blinging Tran


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

thats a big 10-4 Don, guess ill load her up again, care to take a hit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

watch out for old smokey cos that shit looks dank!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> watch out for old smokey cos that shit looks dank!


be my guest hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

haha all that primo dank and your smoking it out a home made bong! i'd rep you but i already have


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Oct 27, 2011)

Word. Sweet JarBong and crystalline dank.
I've made dozens out of bamboo but they're only good for a year or less. They start to split, although I have not tried all of the bamboos in the my area. There are many varieties of bamboo. One thing I've learned - All pipes break except my dad's 40 yr old citrus wood pipe he made himself.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

what can i say, im a dirty bastard


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Oct 27, 2011)

That jar is stuffed, like you literally jammed, hahahaha you jammed the weed in the cannin' jar.

Is that still curing? I wouldn't jampack the pickle jar.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

PIPBoy2000 said:


> Word. Sweet JarBong and crystalline dank.
> I've made dozens out of bamboo but they're only good for a year or less. They start to split, although I have not tried all of the bamboos in the my area. There are many varieties of bamboo. One thing I've learned - All pipes break except *my dad's 40 yr old citrus wood pipe* he made himself.


citrus wood? hi pipBOY is that a basic citrus tree
BAmboo sounds very cool id like to give that a go one day, do they become stale after a while?


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

PIPBoy2000 said:


> That jar is stuffed, like you literally jammed, hahahaha you jammed the weed in the cannin' jar.
> 
> Is that still curing? I wouldn't jampack the pickle jar.


yeh its fucking jammed sometimes i like living on the edge.

its under control, making things hard for myself etc, all in a days work

edit: thats not the only 1 either hahaha


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Oct 27, 2011)

Grapefruit. He told me it has a higher burning temp but most of them were toxic cause they actually burn when you fire it up.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

*tropical funk ya smelling it*


----------



## homebrewer (Oct 27, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> *tropical funk ya smelling it*


Where is that plant from? Beautiful looking sativa dominant girl ya got there!


----------



## del66666 (Oct 27, 2011)

not to frosty yet but.............bubblebomb 12-12 from seed.....


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 27, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


>


Someone say frostyy. That looks sticky props


----------



## Smoke Friend (Oct 28, 2011)

12 from seed week 6-7 haze x whitewiddow. 

View attachment 1859955


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


>


thats whats up stoney! that the QQ?


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 28, 2011)

AK48 day 44.


----------



## lostNug (Oct 28, 2011)

A lil early sample nug I pulled off the San fernando valley OG. First time growin this strain and I love it. Smells like candy and covered in sugar!

Wait till u guys see the big nugs when I harvest them!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thats whats up stoney! that the QQ?


you bet it is!!!! 



lostNug said:


> A lil early sample nug I pulled off the San fernando valley OG. First time growin this strain and I love it. Smells like candy and covered in sugar!
> 
> Wait till u guys see the big nugs when I harvest them!


very very nice bud!!!!!! I'll check out your thread to see more of that!!!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 28, 2011)

Smoke Friend said:


> 12 from seed week 6-7 haze x whitewiddow.


no kidding smoke friend.

@ lost nug, yep thats kussshhh


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 28, 2011)

someone say kush, bubblegum sours


----------



## caligreenzzz (Oct 28, 2011)

banana kush wk 5


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

got to love the silver colour kush gets from all the crystal.






was going to be dog kush but is actually qrazyquake. and not kush....

oh well seems the uploader isn't working too good...

no other pages but the last one so youll have to make do with my QQ


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 28, 2011)

caligreenzzz said:


> banana kush wk 5


masterpiece^ edit- very nice well grown.

@ Don, purple fyah!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 28, 2011)

kushy kushy kushy cant you see sometimes your frost just hypnotise me


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 29, 2011)

RIU represent! i cant even compete with the dank back through these pages
RIP Nate Dogg Jack Herer put it in the ayaaaa bong on live long


----------



## DankBudzzz (Oct 29, 2011)

This is a plant at day 35 from seed on 12/12 pretty damn frosty already...


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

here comes the kush ready or not 

bubble sours little sister *"Sweety Pie"*



















who likes them *amber*
narcotic medication

*




*


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Oct 30, 2011)

CandyKush at 6 weeks


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 30, 2011)

yum yum^ chomp!
smoke report?


----------



## streets (Oct 31, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> yum yum^ chomp!
> smoke report?


your strains are killer looking


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

too kind streets thankyou, 
props to breeders for releasing dank strains


----------



## WeJuana (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;O0y1T9vd5kI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0y1T9vd5kI[/video]


----------



## Tran Dinh (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey what happpened did you turn the fans off i could see no air movement in there?


----------



## WeJuana (Oct 31, 2011)

Nope fans were running, but i had the whole tent zipped open so it wouldnt look like too much movement. It's very hard to focus with a macro lens doing video with manual focus because any little shake looks like a lot of shake lol.


----------



## dapio (Oct 31, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> here comes the kush ready or not
> 
> bubble sours little sister *"Sweety Pie"*
> 
> ...


 Damn that is some kill!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

little bit of lemon kush from cali connect


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

another Gin and Ton masterpiece


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

hahahah naah man it was a tiny runt of a thing only got about a 1/4 from it in total. but it was super frosty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah naah man it was a tiny runt of a thing only got about a 1/4 from it in total. but it was super frosty


 what? i was lookin at yur avi LOL


yeah man the most resinous strains i have are low yielders...trade off i guess...my gorilla grape is bad like that, i get about 1/4 at best off a clone...my A-11 blows it away lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

hahahah i see lmao 

hear that man quality over quantity!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 1, 2011)

there is no other way!


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 1, 2011)

A second goo harvest, this one went a week and a half longer and looks just as dank.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

^ill nuggets bud


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Apollo-11 7 weeks 12/12
> View attachment 1822247View attachment 1822248View attachment 1822249


 i c ur growin that apollo 11 i have that growing right now to almost ready to flower hows the yield and smell ???


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> ^ill nuggets bud


 Thanks a lot.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 1, 2011)

...here's a look somewhere around the middle / end of week 4. I look forward to another 5 weeks or so!

...strain unknown for certain, a good friend gave it to me and it was 1 of 7 that were unlabeled. From what he remembered, he couldn't remember. 

There are some awesome looking chunks in this thread, bravo.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

frosty? yes
mmm thisll be good when its done



eye exaggerate said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 1, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> frosty? yes
> mmm thisll be good when its done


...thanks! And I must say that those you've posted here are pretty nuts. I mean, Really.


----------



## DCGrow (Nov 1, 2011)

Chocolate Chunk!!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 1, 2011)

DCGrow said:


> View attachment 1866695Chocolate Chunk!!


from cannacopia?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 1, 2011)

DCGrow said:


> View attachment 1866695Chocolate Chunk!!


nice choc chunk


----------



## sixteenounces (Nov 2, 2011)

View attachment 1867027

Dinafem Haze Auto..


----------



## Shadeslay (Nov 2, 2011)

Here's an Emerald Jack

Close Up


Closer


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 2, 2011)

Mr nice seeds Angel heart (mango haze x afghan skunk) 

this bud has a nice white look with all the crystals,. nice orange flavor
is my fav plant at the moment


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2011)

By Lemonhoko
* Chem DD *


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2011)

By lemonhoko
* White D *


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2011)

By lemonhoko
* Star Dog *


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 4, 2011)

By lemonhoko

*OGR Alien*


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 4, 2011)

skunkd0c said:


> Mr nice seeds Angel heart (mango haze x afghan skunk)
> 
> this bud has a nice white look with all the crystals,. nice orange flavor
> is my fav plant at the moment


Bomb ass
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to skunkd0c again.


----------



## BBYY (Nov 6, 2011)

baby mangosHere is a shot of my Mango, almost done. trichs at 100% cloudy. Maybe another week n a half.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 6, 2011)

Not super frosty, but i love it, shitty camera though 60d soon 

Afghani from last harvest


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 6, 2011)

orange kush just harvested


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what? i was lookin at yur avi LOL
> 
> 
> yeah man the most resinous strains i have are low yielders...trade off i guess...my gorilla grape is bad like that, i get about 1/4 at best off a clone...my A-11 blows it away lol


Yo dizzle how's that apollo 11 yield and smell?


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 8, 2011)

These didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 8, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> These didn't turn out too bad.


what is it stumpy?^


----------



## DrFever (Nov 8, 2011)

ok far from done but frosty as fck on day 34 lol will post a trimmed pic once there done in 35 days


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 8, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> what is it stumpy?^


 Sannies SugarPunch


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 8, 2011)

...still lots of days left here as well but this pic just about gave me wood.

...focus is not perfect, but see here ^^ about the wood part  It's getting pretty crispy in there.


----------



## Stickystickyganja (Nov 8, 2011)

VERY VERY nice everyone. Here I am at 30 days flowering. Hope the frost hits harder!


----------



## kush groove (Nov 8, 2011)

Jamaican OG

Dont get much frostier than this.....
Close up
After Drying....in process of curing


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 9, 2011)

someone say koooosh


kush groove said:


>


----------



## del66666 (Nov 9, 2011)

bubblebomb 12-12 from seed........


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 9, 2011)

^^^ ridiculous!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> View attachment 1875397
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 where did you get your orange kush from.?how is it??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 9, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> where did you get your orange kush from.?how is it??


It was gifted to me from a friend that passed on now but its clone only. Been looking at crossing it with 
Something then back crossing it to as close to the OK as i can get


----------



## kbz (Nov 9, 2011)

Some tasty afghan kush special.


----------



## greenpower000 (Nov 9, 2011)

del66666 said:


> bubblebomb 12-12 from seed........



Nice bud structure !!!!


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 9, 2011)

kush groove said:


> Jamaican OG
> 
> View attachment 1878735Dont get much frostier than this.....
> View attachment 1878732Close up
> View attachment 1878733After Drying....in process of curing


AMAZING, i wish i had some


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 9, 2011)

HPS


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## 80degreez (Nov 10, 2011)

Green Bud


----------



## CR500ROOST (Nov 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> It was gifted to me from a friend that passed on now but its clone only. Been looking at crossing it with
> Something then back crossing it to as close to the OK as i can get


Sorry to here about your friend.I love orange kush.it used to be the only kush around 5 or 6 years ago now I can't find it anywere.do you know its genetics?there's a sees bank called gtaseeds that has some orange kush I never herd of anybody using them before and idk if there seeds r good so I stay away.


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 10, 2011)

I'd say frost factor is around 7, hopefully by day 63-70 we'll peak out around 8 or 9 with a few choice colas hitting that 10 mark. Strains include bubblegum, flo, nycdiesel and ogkush.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 10, 2011)

garlictrain said:


> I'd say frost factor is around 7, hopefully by day 63-70 we'll peak out around 8 or 9 with a few choice colas hitting that 10 mark. Strains include bubblegum, flo, nycdiesel and ogkush.


that will be a quality harvest, delicious!


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 10, 2011)

80degreez said:


> Green Bud
> View attachment 1880843View attachment 1880844View attachment 1880845View attachment 1880846View attachment 1880847View attachment 1880848View attachment 1880849


So...much...density


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 10, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> Sorry to here about your friend.I love orange kush.it used to be the only kush around 5 or 6 years ago now I can't find it anywere.do you know its genetics?there's a sees bank called gtaseeds that has some orange kush I never herd of anybody using them before and idk if there seeds r good so I stay away.


My buddy used to say something about G13 being the originator of its genetics but it was years ago and that might be bs
I do know for shure its orange kush, it sucks not knowing the lineage of its roots


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 11, 2011)

dizzle frost how is that yield and smell of apollo 11 and del how u get them top nugs so huge??


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 11, 2011)

12-12 from seed. Mobydick ghs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

fat nugs 80d!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 12, 2011)

...the wait!


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 12, 2011)

RP OGK #18 x Pure OG cut

still hate this camera, but enjoy


----------



## japonicus (Nov 13, 2011)

Purple Kush currently a week from harvest. 
















Japonicus


----------



## japonicus (Nov 13, 2011)

...and a close-up porn video version. The best served in HD. 

[video=youtube;cdzWhrarOOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdzWhrarOOo&feature=channel_video_title[/video]

Japonicus


----------



## Dr High (Nov 13, 2011)

Me and a friend ordered ICE and he grew it before i did and thats what his shit looks like at 7 weeks.... ENJOY!


----------



## blakasassin1 (Nov 14, 2011)

omg my mouth is watering! how do i make where my name turns into ganja smoker or stoner?? do i just have to post more?


----------



## dirtycows (Nov 14, 2011)

Super lemon haze day 46


----------



## wormdrive66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nugaliciousness.


----------



## bud7144 (Nov 14, 2011)

Some cured Goo.
View attachment 1888244View attachment 1888245


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

tasty goo !!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 15, 2011)

...getting close!  Pictures do _some_ justice to the work done by those on this forum. But, there's nothing like holding the stem of a freshly snipped sample and doing your best 'wine taster' impersonation


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 15, 2011)

Tangerine Dream


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Tangerine Dream


...was that plant still standing when you took that pic? And, if so, how much longer was it standing?


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 15, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...was that plant still standing when you took that pic? And, if so, how much longer was it standing?


yep, I took it a few hours ago..... still standing tall now, well leaning on supports at the moment. 14 weeks of flowering.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yep, I took it a few hours ago..... still standing tall now, well leaning on supports at the moment. 14 weeks of flowering.


...holy crap, 14 weeks? I'm 99% sure this is NL, in and around 8 weeks. I've sampled some and it's like a cool breeze through the body. Totally N'ice


----------



## Shadeslay (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's the Emerald Jack dried. 






Super Sour OG







Here's some hi res pics.

SSOG
http://i.imgur.com/JL5Y2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/VoaWA.jpg

EJ
http://i.imgur.com/IepWI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UYQnL.jpg


----------



## KingKushKush (Nov 16, 2011)

Real Nice!


----------



## boarderofsnow (Nov 16, 2011)

This is a pic of my all organic Querkle grown indoors. The other plants all turned out great, this one was just special. Finished all perfect green fan leaves, no tip burn, no yellowing back.. Not to mention super frosty. ENJOY!


----------



## CallmeTex (Nov 17, 2011)

Shadeslay said:


> Here's the Emerald Jack dried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did those seeds come from? Was it Emerald Triangle? They are looking heavenly Shadeslay


----------



## Shadeslay (Nov 17, 2011)

Yep those are the ones from Emerald Triangle, lost the Grape Fruit Krush as it hermed, but those two turned out well.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 17, 2011)

...I did the deed  I don't know if I could have gone on a bit longer, but I'm happy here! There's a couple backups to experiment with too, so all is good


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 17, 2011)

Male Cindy
View attachment 1893607View attachment 1893608View attachment 1893610


----------



## colonuggs (Nov 18, 2011)

lemon drop


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 18, 2011)

I still hate this cam, and I will until I'm able to chuck it out my window.

Barney's Farm Tangerine Dream


----------



## Gopedxr (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks killer no swag! Any left? Lol


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 19, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> Looks killer no swag! Any left? Lol


no but i do got some other stuff we should smoke! soon soon


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is my frosty girl. thinking on harvesting her tonight or wait another week. so exited. 



d


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 19, 2011)

Better pic of trichomes


It was bigger before. Beginner mistake of trying out buds early 

High = mid dose, trippy as fuck. 80 % milky 10-15% clear rest amber.


----------



## tardis (Nov 19, 2011)

Smoke Friend said:


> Better pic of trichomes
> 
> High = mid dose, trippy as fuck. 80 % milky 10-15% clear rest amber.


Looks like you like the kind of sativa high I like! I only do 5% amber as well, and not because I get rushed and harvest too early but because I LIKE that high. Too much clear and the high is massive but only lasts a few minutes, at 5-10% amber the high can last 2 hours of super potency. I think people who put too much amber are cutting the high too much because although it "softens" the high it also weakens it imho.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 19, 2011)

Its a cross between haze and whitewiddow 60/40 sativa, grown whit 125 watt cfl, 12/12 seed. The high is amazing, you feel stuff you normally don't. Tho you're pretty much immobilized the next 90-120 min followed by a nice long lasting body-stone.


----------



## AngryRedBird (Nov 19, 2011)

Feminized AK-47... 1000w HPS at 6.5 weeks into flowering.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 19, 2011)

Emerald jack, exodus cheese, kalashnikova, bagseed and exodus cheese clone


----------



## tratoras (Nov 19, 2011)

One week into flowering, supersonic cristal storm! and yes cristal is actually spelled that way for some reason.

This frosty at week 1 can only imagine how crazy itll be at the end of flowering.


----------



## T Ray (Nov 19, 2011)

Do these qualify?

Qrazy Train




Purplehuna




More QT



Chernobyl


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 19, 2011)

this whole page is full of bomb nuggets, props to the growers.


----------



## silouan (Nov 20, 2011)

gumtree - east coast strain. nice frost beginning at 2 weeks flowering.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 20, 2011)

subing...BIG PROPS to the RIU guys! They look incredible. I'm hoping to add my WW in here in a few weeks.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 22, 2011)

hazey bud, working towards some 'Tropical Skunk'


----------



## bud nugbong (Nov 22, 2011)

as close as i can get w.o blur, tasty lemon haze


----------



## BBYY (Nov 22, 2011)

a few more mango kush pics I took last night


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 22, 2011)

Bby what u usen on those gurls??? What nutes ?? Fuckin frosty as fuck!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 22, 2011)

don gin and ton said:


> headband x og kush


holy shittt where u get this cut don"???? My favorite strain!!! Great grow~


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 22, 2011)

sike89 said:


> my current grow
> a kush of some sort 21 days into flower


 what kush is this great grow bro..what nutes u use for this??


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 22, 2011)

TGA qleaner and sour d


----------



## BBYY (Nov 22, 2011)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Bby what u usen on those gurls??? What nutes ?? Fuckin frosty as fuck!


 They sure are!! I wish I had the right camera gear to really show how frosty they are.

I currently have a 3x3 flower room with a 600 w HPS, aircooled, 490 cfm inline fan. With that picture its in a flood table w/ General Hydroponics grow - bloom - micro 3 part ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

Guys all these buds look steller good job!


----------



## japonicus (Nov 22, 2011)

I JUST harvested my first ever grow last night. I ended up pulling off over 4 pounds of goodness out of the small grow tent next to my bed... Those Purple Kush buds are just AMAZING!
Close ups











This is from one of the six plants.






Over 4 pounds of goodness waiting to dry.


----------



## silouan (Nov 22, 2011)

really really nice man! bravo on your first grow!


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 22, 2011)

My diesel ryder about a week and a a half til chop time 
View attachment 1901702


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 22, 2011)

bagseed 34 days in 1212
View attachment 1901815


----------



## japonicus (Nov 22, 2011)

silouan said:


> really really nice man! bravo on your first grow!


Thanks man! Come check out my journal!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 22, 2011)

japonicus said:


> I JUST harvested my first ever grow last night. I ended up pulling off over 4 pounds of goodness out of the small grow tent next to my bed... Those Purple Kush buds are just AMAZING!
> Close ups
> 
> 
> ...


please do the world a favor dude and never stop growing i loves koosh


----------



## japonicus (Nov 23, 2011)

Tran Dinh said:


> please do the world a favor dude and never stop growing i loves koosh


Hey, thanks dude! I'm pretty sure I won't. I'm already planning for my second grow starting in a month or so. More research!


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (Nov 23, 2011)

Bro I have the same set of scissors, they work fuckin 
Amazing!


----------



## BBYY (Nov 23, 2011)

ditto
when i broke my thumb they are the only scissors that i was able to cut with, TBH I dont know how i did it all them years without em


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Nov 24, 2011)

Japon how many plants for 4 lbs??


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 25, 2011)

yall know i love kush... ALOT
but please show some love for the Hazy ladys dont leave these sexy slender women out in the cold


----------



## BBYY (Nov 25, 2011)

so sick, bring me back to life plz


----------



## fvincent (Nov 25, 2011)

Zoom in on this 14" cola. What do ya think? Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 25, 2011)

fvincent said:


> Zoom in on this 14" cola. What do ya think? Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


I think trim that before posting pics lol
get those dead yellow leaves off there


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 25, 2011)

looks damn tasty to me.. props.



fvincent said:


> Zoom in on this 14" cola. What do ya think? Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


looks damn tasty to me.. props.


----------



## thegrouch34 (Nov 25, 2011)

Polls like he Hung before trimming. Lol


----------



## japonicus (Nov 25, 2011)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Japon how many plants for 4 lbs??


Six plants. Diligently rotated every single fucking day under a HPS and T5s...


----------



## Warlock1369 (Nov 26, 2011)

My master Kush





Trimmed


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 26, 2011)

Grapefruit Krush...


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 27, 2011)

Meta!! where ya been bro? do you have a tread i don't know about? your buds look DE---LISH!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 27, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Meta!! where ya been bro? do you have a tread i don't know about? your buds look DE---LISH!!!!!


Stoney! I've been off in LaLa Land...lol...Naw, I've just been kicking it, low profile...lol...I'm running 1200w of HID lighting in flower now and I haven't started a thread yet...haha...I will soon enough, just want to get things in full swing first...Running a perpetual, and I had to scrap a cycle due to hermies, but evenything has been taken care of, and I'm slowly bringing everything up to full speed.....

Great to see ya, Stoney!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 27, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Stoney! I've been off in LaLa Land...lol...Naw, I've just been kicking it, low profile...lol...I'm running 1200w of HID lighting in flower now and I haven't started a thread yet...haha...I will soon enough, just want to get things in full swing first...Running a perpetual, and I had to scrap a cycle due to hermies, but evenything has been taken care of, and I'm slowly bringing everything up to full speed.....
> 
> Great to see ya, Stoney!


ditto brother, good to see you around to!!!! it's good to hear about the indoor deal!!!! If ya get some free time, stop over at my thread and post some pics.... I'd love to see what ya got!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Nov 28, 2011)

lemon kush from my homie in CA. got a 24% yield from it!


----------



## Tran Dinh (Nov 28, 2011)

wipes drool from chin


GNOME GROWN said:


> lemon kush from my homie in CA. got a 24% yield from it!


----------



## Chem Dawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Afghan Kush World of Seeds. Day 50 Flower


----------



## WeJuana (Dec 2, 2011)

Grow > https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/486631-trinity-kush-penetrator-336x-2.html


----------



## Chem Dawg (Dec 2, 2011)

WeJuana said:


> Grow > https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/486631-trinity-kush-penetrator-336x-2.html


nice bro! I love the trippy LED look!


----------



## WeJuana (Dec 2, 2011)

Chem Dawg said:


> nice bro! I love the trippy LED look!


Thanks! And its actually working! lol


----------



## Chem Dawg (Dec 2, 2011)

WeJuana said:


> Thanks! And its actually working! lol


nice man im going to check out your journal...


----------



## WeJuana (Dec 2, 2011)

Chem Dawg said:


> nice man im going to check out your journal...


Right on! The trinity kush journal is a real easy read. 2 pages with basically all pictures lol.


----------



## Metal n Weed (Dec 2, 2011)

Some Blue Dream I harvested about a month ago. 





This wasn't even all of it. It was my first dwc plant and I yielded about 7.5 ounces. Not bad for first go I think.





Some Yo Mama, this was the sampler branch cut early. Sadly did not take any pics of chop and already smoked her up, damn good. This one was Appalachia dominate.





A Afgooey dominate Yo Mama in week 6. I accidentally knocked this girl up with a Yo Mama boy. Teach me to have a male plant nearby.


----------



## Tran Dinh (Dec 3, 2011)

1 word- woah.


Metal n Weed said:


> Some Blue Dream I harvested about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPERbudDWC (Dec 3, 2011)

bagseed day 44-48 of flower has about 2 weeks left. room reaks of tangerine/mango/citrus really wish i knew the strain.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2011)

2 weeks to go HD


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2011)

2 weeks to go Super lemon Haze


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 3, 2011)

Lost Coast OG


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2011)

love the sig, so many one liners out of his ramble


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Dec 3, 2011)

One of the best threads on RIU...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 3, 2011)

4-5 weeks left...


----------



## Dr High (Dec 3, 2011)

MMMM I love this thread!!! BUD PORN FTW!!! 

Very nice folks!!!


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 3, 2011)

some Gucci that my homie here in L.A grew, its so pretty that even my shitty camera cant hide it.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Dec 4, 2011)

some PK, PK X Lemonhaze and Nirvana WW


















*




*
*
















































*


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 4, 2011)

Et's Lemon Diesel


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 4, 2011)

*




*

7 weeks on 12/12 bubblegem​


----------



## noxiously (Dec 4, 2011)

Ice week 6


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

Pre-98 Bubba


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 5, 2011)

Tangerine Dream


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Grapefruit Krush...


9 likes, eh? Glad I cloned this one..... Emerald Triangle does good work, as I can see by the above post by Sticky...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 5, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> 9 likes, eh? Glad I cloned this one.....


 I can't believe I missed that post. Nice buds! Make that 10. I have some Grapefruit Krush too, one of my favorites.


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I'm digging ET's gear, wonder what I'll try next.....lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

How you doin Meta!!

Nice buds there!!!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 5, 2011)

White rhinoAK-48 White widow THE BEST FOR LAST MACROS OF WW AND AK-48


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 5, 2011)

Some Sour Lemon Og sativa spears


----------



## Metasynth (Dec 5, 2011)

0calli said:


> White rhino


Sick shot bro!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 5, 2011)

Thnx took a bit to get it that clear about 40 shots lol


----------



## april (Dec 5, 2011)

some of my frosty canuck buds

And some that I chopped today, will get better pics when they dry and cure i'd rather not play with them 2 much


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 5, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1921878View attachment 1921877i'd rather not play with them 2 much


Not the first time I have heard a woman say that, lol.

Nice nugs BTW


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Dec 5, 2011)

im lovin this thread


----------



## Dr High (Dec 5, 2011)

Daily budporn!!!

Looking fantastic everyone!


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 6, 2011)

there are some pukka pic there all


----------



## rock lobster (Dec 6, 2011)

Week 7 day 1. amnesia haze


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 6, 2011)

0calli said:


> White rhinoView attachment 1921773View attachment 1921769View attachment 1921770View attachment 1921771View attachment 1921772View attachment 1921774View attachment 1921775View attachment 1921776View attachment 1921777View attachment 1921778View attachment 1921779View attachment 1921781AK-48 View attachment 1921784View attachment 1921785View attachment 1921786View attachment 1921792View attachment 1921793White widow View attachment 1921783View attachment 1921787View attachment 1921788View attachment 1921789View attachment 1921790View attachment 1921791THE BEST FOR LAST MACROS OF WW AND AK-48View attachment 1921795View attachment 1921796View attachment 1921797View attachment 1921798View attachment 1921799


sick as fuck pic them m8 rep


----------



## 0calli (Dec 6, 2011)

Thnx arsenal and the last bunch of pic exluding the white rhino was my first grow


arsenal69 said:


> sick as fuck pic them m8 rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cougar Kush (Stocky Pheno) 6.2 Weeks


----------



## 0calli (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice very nice


billcollector99 said:


> cougar kush (stocky pheno) 6.2 weeks


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 6, 2011)

Every time I open this thread, I get *Eye Boners.*

*Tga Qleaner*





*Sour D*





*Tangerine Dream*





*Pure ogk cross*





*Afghan*





*Romulan*






WEEEED LOGGING


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 6, 2011)

weed porn, gotta love it


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

0calli said:


> White rhinoView attachment 1921773View attachment 1921769View attachment 1921770View attachment 1921771View attachment 1921772View attachment 1921774View attachment 1921775View attachment 1921776View attachment 1921777View attachment 1921778View attachment 1921779View attachment 1921781AK-48 View attachment 1921784View attachment 1921785View attachment 1921786View attachment 1921792View attachment 1921793White widow View attachment 1921783View attachment 1921787View attachment 1921788View attachment 1921789View attachment 1921790View attachment 1921791THE BEST FOR LAST MACROS OF WW AND AK-48View attachment 1921795View attachment 1921796View attachment 1921797View attachment 1921798View attachment 1921799



Steller ocalli love it !!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

Thnx more to come and they are only gonna keep getting better


hellraizer30 said:


> steller ocalli love it !!


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 7, 2011)

Some frosty buds off my Grape Punch. Only at 5 weeks.
View attachment 1923266View attachment 1923267


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

JUST HARVESTED 10 MIN AGO View attachment 1923314View attachment 1923315View attachment 1923316View attachment 1923317View attachment 1923318View attachment 1923319View attachment 1923320


----------



## SUPERbudDWC (Dec 7, 2011)

Gotta love bagseed. some macros at day 51-52


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

thats some dam fine bagseed lol nice


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

left a pubb on the bottom mid of the pic lol jjk witchya buddy


Samwell Seed Well said:


>


----------



## Killer Sativa (Dec 7, 2011)

0calli said:


> left a pub on the bottom mid of the pic lol jjk witchya buddy


HAHAHA that's funny right there!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2011)

new strian only in PNW Soma lavender cros with my HD(HawainBigBud X Dutch Treat)





she will be done in a week or two


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 8, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> new strian only in PNW Soma lavender cros with my HD(HawainBigBud X Dutch Treat)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks almost done now


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2011)

tricks can be deceiving


----------



## Not A Game (Dec 8, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> new strian only in PNW Soma lavender cros with my HD(HawainBigBud X Dutch Treat)


 It would seem you live in the same general vicinity as me. I've been seeing A LOT of different lavender crosses around these parts lately. My roommate gave me some bud the other day that looked similar to yours. He said it was granddaddy lavender. Cracked that shit open and was lookin like a geode. That shit put me to sleep REAL QUICK.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 8, 2011)

are the trichs not showin what you want?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2011)

Not A Game said:


> It would seem you live in the same general vicinity as me. I've been seeing A LOT of different lavender crosses around these parts lately. My roommate gave me some bud the other day that looked similar to yours. He said it was granddaddy lavender. Cracked that shit open and was lookin like a geode. That shit put me to sleep REAL QUICK.


i made mine myself by accident, and its mother is also a uniquely PNW strain and i have never seen it anywhere else, haha everywhere else, i hope it has the goede look 

thanks yall, it been a rough harvest


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6744852 said:


> are the trichs not showin what you want?


the tricks under 60x microscope are 30clear 70% cloudy another week and it will be 100% cloudy and ill start to considered taking her out, her father(the lav) was a 8 weeker and the mother was a 10+ both heavy yielders so it will be interesting to see how she turns out, the journal is in my signature, im huanting it so dont get scared when i show up

Say D is the other geno or pheno?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Some F4 Cinderella 99 from the Dizzle Line


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wish i could see it dizzle but pics are buged


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Wish i could see it dizzle but pics are buged


yea i can only see half of people pix..the rest are jus fucked


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey RIU-

These ladies were only day 39 when these were shot-  
G13RoyalKush, GHS Super Lemon Haze, AK-47 and Dutch Passion Blueberry.
Will be posting more of them when the forest falls! LOTS of great photos by everyone in this thread, many thanks to all who have contributed. 

-Mac


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## NoSwag (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


>



Its so beautiful and out of focus at the same time. This is now my new backround lol


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 9, 2011)

Some bubba kush I recently harvested.
View attachment 1926297View attachment 1926295


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 9, 2011)

Day 31 CannaSutra #5 &
Fruity Chronic Juice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

Reposting the C-99 that didnt make it in here yest


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Reposting the C-99 that didnt make it in here yest
> 
> View attachment 1926469View attachment 1926472View attachment 1926474








there ya go


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> there ya go


 yeah i thought this site was takin a dump yesterday lol....you playin some xbox tonite?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah i thought this site was takin a dump yesterday lol....you playin some xbox tonite?


imma try to, later this evening


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> imma try to, later this evening


 aight me to...sned an invite when your rockin n rollin


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

here's a few pix of my mr nice, aka, g13 x hashplant from sensi seeds..


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 9, 2011)

51 days in 1212View attachment 1927053View attachment 1927055


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> here's a few pix of my mr nice, aka, g13 x hashplant from sensi seeds..View attachment 1927051View attachment 1927052View attachment 1927054


 Mr Nice is very very nice! (say it like Borat tho)


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Mr Nice is very very nice! (say it like Borat tho)


 lmao, i just did that in my head and it works very well.. i fucking love ali g, or w/e that actors name is again... he's good in pretty much everything he does.. sasha cohen, that's it.. borat fucking killed me the first time i saw it..
and ali g the movie is fucking funny as poo as well... i just dig the dudes sense of humor, and give him credit for never breaking character cuz i know my dumb ass would be lol all over the place...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lmao, i just did that in my head and it works very well.. i fucking love ali g, or w/e that actors name is again... he's good in pretty much everything he does.. sasha cohen, that's it.. borat fucking killed me the first time i saw it..
> and ali g the movie is fucking funny as poo as well... i just dig the dudes sense of humor, and give him credit for never breaking character cuz i know my dumb ass would be lol all over the place...


 yeah when you say ir liek Borat is fuckin priceless.

If there was one man to pick as comedian / actor of the decade its deff him!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah when you say ir liek Borat is fuckin priceless.
> 
> If there was one man to pick as comedian / actor of the decade its deff him!


 i agree, i think he's really underated in the us at least, not sure how big he is over in the uk, but i think he's great..


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

MY NEWLY CURING AFRICAN FREE SOO GOOD TASTE JUST LIKE CHEDDAR CHEESE LOL NO JOKEView attachment 1927201View attachment 1927202


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Dec 9, 2011)

All this damn dank makes me wanna cry cause I have no nugs to show off


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

my kind of avi bravo


DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke said:


> All this damn dank makes me wanna cry cause I have no nugs to show off


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 1928203View attachment 1928197View attachment 1928198View attachment 1928199View attachment 1928200View attachment 1928201View attachment 1928202View attachment 1928204


----------



## T Ray (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's some of my Chernobyl frost. 

View attachment 1928289


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 10, 2011)

first grow a little over 5 weeks into budding


----------



## OrezO (Dec 10, 2011)

*My XMas Tree*
Prob 3 more weeks to go
Super Lemon Haze


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Dec 10, 2011)

0calli said:


> my kind of avi bravo


Hahaha thanks man if you want Some more pics let me know ;D


----------



## Billdo024 (Dec 10, 2011)

heres some I got going on now, Bagseed! the purple trichs are off the bonsai in my avi.


----------



## april (Dec 10, 2011)

more frosty canuck buds


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

May this fellow canuck chuck a frosty pic in the mix its new never seen lol 


april said:


> View attachment 1928491View attachment 1928473 more frosty canuck buds


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

VERY NICE IMPRESSIVE 


Billdo024 said:


> heres some I got going on now, Bagseed! the purple trichs are off the bonsai in my avi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1928467View attachment 1928466View attachment 1928465View attachment 1928464


----------



## april (Dec 10, 2011)

0calli said:


> May this fellow canuck chuck a frosty pic in the mix its new never seen lol


Dude my recent harvest is pretty damn good, say what? lmfao why can't i see ur pics


----------



## 0calli (Dec 10, 2011)

April your a mod i found a majour glitch SHOULD I PM U


april said:


> dude my recent harvest is pretty damn good, say what? Lmfao why can't i see ur pics


----------



## neved (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys 
How long should i wait for smoke them?View attachment 1928558View attachment 1928560View attachment 1928563View attachment 1928565


----------



## april (Dec 11, 2011)

0calli said:


> April your a mod i found a majour glitch SHOULD I PM U


Most certainly, my inbox is always open


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 11, 2011)

Loving all the Canadian grower pics!  


Here's a newer one of one of my babies! A few weeks left!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is some more canadian home grown for ya eye balls


----------



## Dr High (Dec 11, 2011)

Awwwwww Nice one Ocalli!!

Lovely little nugs, did you add some bluelight to the pics? hehe Cool effect.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

no effects swear thats just the frosty reflecting the flash also i think the light from the 1000w hps behind just hightens the true color of the light in the room i have a powerful flash on this bitch take a day of photos your deff a couple shades darker lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been working on my photo taking skills, I really like these few....


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

very nice !!!!!! effect but cant see the true frosty take some with a flash no leds


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, it's been a while since I've taken a pic with flash and no LED's on.... on that note, brb....


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

cause looks like you got a good cam so let it shine baby lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok, as requested; LOL


----------



## april (Dec 11, 2011)

Amazing buds Ocalli !!! Well done!!! Frosty Christmas canuck buds are always the best ones to smoke!!! I'm about to shower and begin my second harvest!! I think lol, so nervous to chop the last one down , but she's at 9 weeks and i feel it's time


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

GeD'eR dOnE ehhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


april said:


> Amazing buds Ocalli !!! Well done!!! Frosty Christmas canuck buds are always the best ones to smoke!!! I'm about to shower and begin my second harvest!! I think lol, so nervous to chop the last one down , but she's at 9 weeks and i feel it's time


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

I GOT A BiG OL FROSTY UHH BUD FOR YOU GUYS HEHEHEHE ITS QUITE A PICKLE APRIL YOULL LIKE THIS ONE !!!!









AND THIS IS THE WORLD BIGGEST ON LOL ​


----------



## april (Dec 11, 2011)

0calli said:


> I GOT A BiG OL FROSTY UHH BUD FOR YOU GUYS HEHEHEHE ITS QUITE A PICKLE APRIL YOULL LIKE THIS ONE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO dude now that's a big fucking pickle!!! lol I suddenly feel very intimidated lol


----------



## Dr High (Dec 11, 2011)

Ocalli i cant even view the last pics you posted, its asking me to log in but im already logged... Wtf is going on with RIU?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dr High said:


> Ocalli i cant even view the last pics you posted, its asking me to log in but im already logged... Wtf is going on with RIU?


i cant see half the pics anymore, shit is all jacked up.


----------



## april (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry for the intermitten site issues everyone  I agree It can be annoying and frustrating but if we want to keep the site up and running to chat with friends while the servers were moved to a new location certain things such as pics might be a wee bit messed up, hey life is about compromise right everyone  

Can't we all just smoke a bowl and realize that the minor issues are much better than having no RIU for the weekend  

Thanks to all our members for their patience, hey Riu down time just gives u a moment to snuggle with someone u love 

If ur still not smilling please pick up ur bong, pack it , light it , and slowly inhale all that yummy smoke- repeat as needed until u turn that frown upside down


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

april said:


> Sorry for the intermitten site issues everyone  I agree It can be annoying and frustrating but if we want to keep the site up and running to chat with friends while the servers were moved to a new location certain things such as pics might be a wee bit messed up, hey life is about compromise right everyone
> 
> Can't we all just smoke a bowl and realize that the minor issues are much better than having no RIU for the weekend
> 
> ...


 I thikn you shoudl bake us all somethign good and it will make it all better


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 11, 2011)

april said:


> Sorry for the intermitten site issues everyone  I agree It can be annoying and frustrating but if we want to keep the site up and running to chat with friends while the servers were moved to a new location certain things such as pics might be a wee bit messed up, hey life is about compromise right everyone
> 
> Can't we all just smoke a bowl and realize that the minor issues are much better than having no RIU for the weekend
> 
> ...



Thanks April.


----------



## april (Dec 11, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I thikn you shoudl bake us all somethign good and it will make it all better



Well i've gotten myself pretty baked today does that count ? 

Ok fine one batch of pb double choc chip brownies coming right up, can i offer u a salami sandwich , If u smile pretty i might even pull out my mini George Foreman Grill  mmmmm dude i stayed up so late that when i went out for smokes a 4 am i reluctantly went to rotten ronnies (McDonals) and they had already switched to breafast, ya 4am lol, damn i wanted nuggets and they also changed the fucking hashbrowns!! How dare they do that!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

april said:


> Well i've gotten myself pretty baked today does that count ?
> 
> Ok fine one batch of pb double choc chip brownies coming right up, can i offer u a salami sandwich , If u smile pretty i might even pull out my mini George Foreman Grill  mmmmm dude i stayed up so late that when i went out for smokes a 4 am i reluctantly went to rotten ronnies (McDonals) and they had already switched to breafast, ya 4am lol, damn i wanted nuggets and they also changed the fucking hashbrowns!! How dare they do that!!!!!


 i feel better already lol


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

i cant feel my eating apparatus aka mouth and tongue..........................numb


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 11, 2011)

0calli said:


> i cant feel my eating apparatus aka mouth and tongue..........................numb


hahah i had that once, kept feeling like i was swallowing my tongue. usually my feet go numb


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

hahaha this is weed doing it thats the bad thing


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 11, 2011)

0calli said:


> hahaha this is weed doing it thats the bad thing


hahaha ya it was for me too


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

very nice mann


Beefbisquit said:


> Ok, as requested; LOL
> 
> View attachment 1929427View attachment 1929428View attachment 1929429View attachment 1929430


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 11, 2011)

0calli said:


> very nice mann


Thanks man, they've still got some time to go but I'm happy with how they look so far!


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mercury OG


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 11, 2011)

Black Mamba


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Black Mamba


Hell yah bill thats the fire


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Apollo 11
View attachment 1930568View attachment 1930570View attachment 1930576


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Gorilla Grape
View attachment 1930578View attachment 1930579View attachment 1930580


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Gorilla Grape
> View attachment 1930578View attachment 1930579View attachment 1930580


Dam gorilla grape always tonts me lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Mercury OG


 that looks liek a disco ball ! 



hellraizer30 said:


> Dam gorilla grape always tonts me lol


 yea i really enjoy it ....and if you make hash or extracts shes a dream. I cant wait for the GG x C99


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

on the Gorilla Grape topic...heres soem Chocolate Chunky Munky...its Chocolate Chunk x Gorilla Grape


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 12, 2011)

Side shot of one of the colas on my KandyKushSkunk.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> on the Gorilla Grape topic...heres soem Chocolate Chunky Munky...its Chocolate Chunk x Gorilla Grape
> 
> View attachment 1930597View attachment 1930598


Dizzle where the heck you geting all that gorilla grape, tcvg guy going out of biz and as far as i can find
Thats all the gorilla left that sold by a breader


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Dizzle where the heck you geting all that gorilla grape, tcvg guy going out of biz and as far as i can find
> Thats all the gorilla left that sold by a breader


i got mine in F2 from private guy with a real good eye for selections

the chocolate chunky munkys are out of my bredding


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yah thats the story everybody has lol to bad there wasnt a breader out there with it! Tcvg the shit just been crossed out from
The original ugg


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah thats the story everybody has lol to bad there wasnt a breader out there with it! Tcvg the shit just been crossed out from
> The original ugg


 haha thats the real story tho lol ...ive had this clone for a lil while now and i just crossed her to that frosty Cinderella male i had, dunno if you saw it or not. i really like this perticular cut, shes not super purple but it tastes so good and the high is real good, and its a hashmans dream machine.


----------



## Beansfranklin (Dec 12, 2011)

day 68 white widow


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 13, 2011)

Dec HD


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

danesss supreme


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorilla Grape

View attachment 1934288View attachment 1934289


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Chokolate Chunky Munky
View attachment 1934291View attachment 1934292View attachment 1934293View attachment 1934294View attachment 1934295


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

* GREENHOUSE WHITE RHINO ............7WEEKS 




























































​





































HARVESTED A LIL CAUSE FOUND SOME SEEDS ONLY THAT BUD THOUGH LUCKY I GUESS 



​ 

*


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 15, 2011)

Skywalker at 2 weeks


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 15, 2011)

SLH


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 15, 2011)

5 weeks in so hoping they frost up a bit more:

*








**
























*


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Dec 15, 2011)

First grow! Guess doing a lil homework is paying off! 

The frostiest out of em
Mendo Purps 

Harlequin


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 16, 2011)

Awesome thread!

Here's mine: 3 varietals/38 days

Blue Hash






Fruity Chronic Juice - best smelling - like juicy fruit gum







Pineapple Thai (close 2nd best smelling)


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 16, 2011)

Finally turning purple...

It was pretty green for "The Purps"!


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Dec 16, 2011)

heres my blue dream day 38... going to keep getting frostier!
View attachment 1938556View attachment 1938559View attachment 1938560


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 16, 2011)

Beef keep me updated wanna know if it taste like carmel coffee earthy?!


----------



## jdro (Dec 16, 2011)

Just throwing this out there.....

Maui


----------



## 0calli (Dec 16, 2011)

beautiful pics very well done my man and the hairs are so abundant


Gastanker said:


> 5 weeks in so hoping they frost up a bit more:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 16, 2011)

jdro said:


> Just throwing this out there.....
> 
> Maui


Wowie!!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 16, 2011)

wormdriver seen ur grow wow how much u yield off ur grow tent nice!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 16, 2011)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> wormdriver seen ur grow wow how much u yield off ur grow tent nice!


usually between 1.5-2.0lbs... this time im not sure if i will make 1lb, Casey is not a big producer.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 16, 2011)

ur growin casey jones ? nice!

how many plants do u have in ther n what galon pots ?


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 16, 2011)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> ur growin casey jones ? nice!
> 
> how many plants do u have in ther n what galon pots ?


25 plants, 2 gallon pots soil/coco blend, house & garden nutes


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 17, 2011)

Good shit worm! Wat u feeden them?? Nice growwwSour.


----------



## T Ray (Dec 18, 2011)

Chernobyl- Dried and Curing

View attachment 1942815View attachment 1942817View attachment 1942818View attachment 1942819View attachment 1942820


----------



## T Ray (Dec 18, 2011)

I forgot another frosty pic.

View attachment 1942856


----------



## 0calli (Dec 18, 2011)

not sure if i posted these already ahwell enjoy


----------



## Carthoris (Dec 19, 2011)

Heres mine.


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 19, 2011)

few bud pics from some of my ladies took this morning, all 4 are at different weeks in flowering
View attachment 1943507View attachment 1943510View attachment 1943512View attachment 1943509


----------



## jstupid (Dec 19, 2011)

my turn!


----------



## jstupid (Dec 19, 2011)

week and a half i think left in flower


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

View attachment 1943788View attachment 1943789View attachment 1943790View attachment 1943791View attachment 1943792


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 19, 2011)

extremely frosty


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice dustbomb wher u get that cut from ???


----------



## DieselTrain80 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sour Diesel (left) Lemon Sour Diesel (right) More close-ups to come....


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 19, 2011)

Casey jones


----------



## pelt1 (Dec 19, 2011)

..........


----------



## weedworm (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks yummy lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

Gorilla Grape week 6

View attachment 1944797


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 20, 2011)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Nice dustbomb wher u get that cut from ???[/QUO
> 
> I picked up a pack... got lucky i guess... got some Querkle x Vortex coming in the months to come...


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 20, 2011)

Good. Shit u in nor cal? Cud u buy sum clones off u..


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 20, 2011)

nice  YEEeeee


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 20, 2011)

View attachment 1946454View attachment 1946455View attachment 1946456View attachment 1946457

some


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 20, 2011)

Wassup kiddos.....here's my fruity chronic juice glistening in the wind:


----------



## dumdedum (Dec 20, 2011)

All this bud porn is making me .....


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bubba Day 63


----------



## DieselTrain80 (Dec 21, 2011)

Sour Diesel and Lemon Sour Diesel after a 3 week cure... 2nd grow n great results!!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 21, 2011)

NEW 0CALLI x KEVIN MURPHY COLAB. 1000W GROW OF THE NEW STRAIN CRITICAL OVERDRIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON NOW.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/497243-0calli-critical-overdrive-2012-1000w.html#post6810243


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 22, 2011)

glad to see that even with me bein gone for a while... this thread still gets alotta action! =D great pics evvery1!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> glad to see that even with me bein gone for a while... this thread still gets alotta action! =D great pics evvery1!!


 yeah we all kept it rockin


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

Gorilla Grape day 45 12/12


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 22, 2011)

Got this from Kaptain Kron, not sure on what it is but it sho is pretty, and fucking *dank* lol.
I have a bud porn tumblr, all photos are by me feel free to check it out.

http://tumblerweedandkush.tumblr.com


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 23, 2011)

A Kandy Kush Skunk :day42
View attachment 1950920

View attachment 1950921View attachment 1950923
Sativa Grape Punch: Day56
View attachment 1950922


----------



## FireWorks (Dec 23, 2011)

Fresh cut Pineapple Express!!


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Dec 24, 2011)

Just some quick pics of some day49 GHS Super Lemon Haze, some BlueBerry and then a semi-close up of some G13 Royal Kush, turned out rather tasty! 
View attachment 1954050View attachment 1954051View attachment 1954052View attachment 1954053View attachment 1954054View attachment 1954055View attachment 1954056View attachment 1954057View attachment 1954058View attachment 1954059View attachment 1954060View attachment 1954061View attachment 1954062


----------



## jdro (Dec 25, 2011)

How am I doing so far?


----------



## CEEJR (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladyburn 1974


----------



## 0calli (Dec 26, 2011)

*0calli bringing you fresh cut frosty african free pics in HD !!!!! lol​

























*


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 26, 2011)

wow hows that african taste ?
looks tasty


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 26, 2011)

Freshly harvested on X-mas day!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 26, 2011)

_*AFRICAN FREE FRESH CUT BUD *_​


















_*BELOW IS A FRESH AFRICAN FREE BUDD WITH COLOR DEPTH FOR TRUE COLOR APPERANCE AND THE MACROS OF THIS BUD ARE BELOW *
_​






*MACRO'S*​


----------



## BBYY (Dec 26, 2011)

Some Cinderella 99. Smells like over ripe pineapple's.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

*
















































*
*








*


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2011)

View attachment 1956366
Bekindbud's Purple Le Pew, she just hit week 3


----------



## BBYY (Dec 26, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 1956366
> Bekindbud's Purple Le Pew, she just hit week 3


I always loved that! Nice picture Bill


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 27, 2011)

nug shot from 4 of my 5 plants
View attachment 1957407View attachment 1957409View attachment 1957411View attachment 1957412


----------



## 0calli (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Canadaboy (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 1958118

here is a pic of my baby thats almost ready to die


----------



## Frawsti (Dec 27, 2011)

stonemalone said:


> nug shot from 4 of my 5 plants
> View attachment 1957407View attachment 1957409View attachment 1957411View attachment 1957412



What strain is that? It looks so much like mine and ive been trying to identify it forever.


----------



## sweetswisher (Dec 27, 2011)

jackberry week 4


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 27, 2011)

0calli said:


> View attachment 1958056
> 
> View attachment 1958057
> View attachment 1958058
> ...


Looking killer ocalli


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 27, 2011)

Here ya go fellas


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Dec 27, 2011)

First pic is Barney's Farm Sweet Tooth, sorry it's a shitty pic. The second pic is my favorite pheno of Grape Krush


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 27, 2011)

3 different ladies. First is the Kandy Kush Skunk, at about week 6 or 7 not sure.
View attachment 1958955View attachment 1958956View attachment 1958959View attachment 1958964View attachment 1958964
This is a sativa Grape Punch at day 55 or so.
View attachment 1958966View attachment 1958968View attachment 1958970This is my Grape Punch and shes at day 61.View attachment 1959040View attachment 1959041View attachment 1959042View attachment 1959043


----------



## 0calli (Dec 27, 2011)

African free


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 27, 2011)

Apollo-11 6 wks


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 28, 2011)

Frawsti said:


> What strain is that? It looks so much like mine and ive been trying to identify it forever.View attachment 1958379View attachment 1958380View attachment 1958381View attachment 1958382View attachment 1958383View attachment 1958384View attachment 1958385



first pic is vanilla kush, 2nd and 3rd are blue cheese and 4th is juicy fruit


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 28, 2011)

Day 49 

pics 1,2- bubblelicious

pics 3,4- blueberry

pics 5,6,7- wonderwoman


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 28, 2011)

curing, curing, curing....


----------



## ScotZ (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice thread


----------



## jamboss (Dec 29, 2011)

god damn that blueberry is frosty!!!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 29, 2011)

*quick dried white rhino ​















*


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 29, 2011)

o cali what did u do to quick dry that rhino ?

looks tasty!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 30, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 1961074
> 
> curing, curing, curing....



...nicely done - looks pleasantly harmful


----------



## 0calli (Dec 30, 2011)

i insert in-between the coils of a cfl and 1 hour to two hours depending on bud size bammm insta dry not running your oven or i do do it microwave only a certain way though so not to affect potency or quality


KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> o cali what did u do to quick dry that rhino ?
> 
> looks tasty!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 30, 2011)

wow ocalli u my inspiration haahaah lol..

how did that african u posted taste to ?

how do u put it inbewteen the coils???
and what do u do to dry it in the microwave wit out fuckin it up?

thanks ocali! again all ur grows r amazing


----------



## 0calli (Dec 30, 2011)

Ill pm ya all the details i mkight do a video on the microwave method i use


kushsoursmoker said:


> wow ocalli u my inspiration haahaah lol..
> 
> How did that african u posted taste to ?
> 
> ...


----------



## 0calli (Dec 30, 2011)

Just busy feeding the girls and cleaning up and shit


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks ocali! Ya cuz i realllly need a quick dry today! Thanks so much

n ya just pm me ill free my inbox


----------



## NoSwag (Dec 30, 2011)

Skywalker clone from L.A, 10 days from pull.


----------



## jason1976 (Dec 30, 2011)

my burmese 600hps


----------



## budwich (Dec 30, 2011)

Great White Shark. Just chopped her the other day


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 31, 2011)

7 week Gorilla Grape


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> 7 week Gorilla Grape
> 
> View attachment 1965260View attachment 1965261View attachment 1965262View attachment 1965263


Way to show em how its done


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 31, 2011)

Clone only K2, an old pic. Grown under LED


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 31, 2011)

A freshly trimmed Grape Punch nug and 2 plants hanging to dry.


----------



## budwich (Dec 31, 2011)

I know I already put a picture of this plant up before harvest. I had to pull out the nice camera and take some nug shots.. Hope you enjoy


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 2, 2012)

wtf bud red leaves! wat the hell u feedin them!? 

nice!


----------



## PlumCrazy (Jan 2, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> wtf bud red leaves! wat the hell u feedin them!?
> 
> nice!


Towards the end of harvest leaves sometimes change color like trees in fall or you can get them through genetics and colder climates. In this case it looks like his strain has the genetics for it.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 2, 2012)

great pics guys!! that gorilla grapes a fav of mine tho. i wanna grw it again. heyy dizzle im gonna harvest one of ur g-13's in a week or 2. its a nice purple color. =) have a few g 13 x kannabia special in veg now. =) ill keep ya up 2 date on them.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks plum


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> great pics guys!! that gorilla grapes a fav of mine tho. i wanna grw it again. heyy dizzle im gonna harvest one of ur g-13's in a week or 2. its a nice purple color. =) have a few g 13 x kannabia special in veg now. =) ill keep ya up 2 date on them.


Happy New Year brother

LOL i foundout those are G-13 Haze .... the sack was labled G-13 .... so it makes sense why i ended up with 2 sativa phenos LOL.... but they all had nice color....i found one really bad pheno and said soem bad things lol....the second one was better...the third one is a fat leafed indica..looks dank, smells dank 


Any word on the Grape Apollo?


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*Just took these 15 minutes ago and the trichomes are mostly cloudy.
Is it me or is this SR71 hybrid a fast finisher ?!
Today is Day 38 Bloom.
Starting the flush on Friday, Day42, and chopping on at 7 - 7.5 weeks.
Same for the Gorilla Grape F2.
I want a cerebral high.

*View attachment 1969543


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 2, 2012)

Yea they look liek lice to me  

thats the Dizzle term for milky haha


----------



## 0calli (Jan 2, 2012)

*



























































































































































































































































MY FINGER & SCISSOR HASH FROM MY AFRICAN HARVEST 










*


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 3, 2012)

Pre-98' Bubba






















Chem 4


----------



## 0calli (Jan 3, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL CAP 


Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Pre-98' Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 3, 2012)

captain wow!! all ur grows are superrrr frosty!!! n u only use flroa nova bloom for veg n flower!!  nicee!!!!

ocali!! wow superr frostyY!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 3, 2012)

thnx sour ...........


KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> captain wow!! all ur grows are superrrr frosty!!! n u only use flroa nova bloom for veg n flower!!  nicee!!!!
> 
> ocali!! wow superr frostyY!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks folks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting close...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looking good capt! Frosty to


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sour OG
View attachment 1972196View attachment 1972198


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cougar Kush


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 3, 2012)

O.k. I have GOT to get a better camera! All this bud pron is giving me serious envy! Soo many great looking buds! And such great photography...

Wow... random thought...wouldn't it be AWESOME if someone *cough* hacked *cough* one of those large screen displays where a huge crowd of people were gathered...like say a major football/baseball game? And showed a quick slideshow of quality BUD PRON!!! 
At first people would go all quiet...then the appluase and cheering would be overwhelming. Just might see it in my lifetime, ya never know...  Now THAT I would love to see! Hey, I can dream can't I?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

C4 x Caseyband


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

Gorilla Grape


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Gorilla Grape
> View attachment 1973655View attachment 1973658View attachment 1973662



Fuuuuck I wish one of my GG's was aa girl, lol.


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Jan 5, 2012)

Supreme fucking Dankery!!!


----------



## yogibear42013 (Jan 5, 2012)

Leaves Are pretty sKinny Sure it isnt Sativa?



Waggs said:


> Nice ones there!
> 
> Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 5, 2012)

heyy dizzle. actually just harvested a small grape apollo. =) it was the runt.. but still looks pretty bomb. ill post pics up soon man. cant wait to smoke it!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 5, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heyy dizzle. actually just harvested a small grape apollo. =) it was the runt.. but still looks pretty bomb. ill post pics up soon man. cant wait to smoke it!!


 fuck yeah! cant wait to see and hear about it


----------



## 0calli (Jan 5, 2012)

what weed growing planet you from????????.............how do you see sativa in any way lol bahahahaha


yogibear42013 said:


> Leaves Are pretty sKinny Sure it isnt Sativa?


----------



## LaudanumRx (Jan 5, 2012)

Plush Berry


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 5, 2012)

0calli said:


> what weed growing planet you from????????.............how do you see sativa in any way lol bahahahaha


I see sativa in there too, skinny blades mate

actually looks like a hybrid to me


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## LaudanumRx (Jan 6, 2012)

just a zoom in on that last photo - i actually had already posted this photo on the Plush thread but i thought it was worthy of the frost thread too. proud dad much?


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 6, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> captain wow!! all ur grows are superrrr frosty!!! n u only use flroa nova bloom for veg n flower!!  nicee!!!!
> 
> ocali!! wow superr frostyY!


capt is using only flora nova bloom without anything else and get those results?!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 6, 2012)

Skywalker test nugs. 


Cut 2 weeks early  I hate you PM stupid clones.... I more legit seeds... Whos dontaing


----------



## 0calli (Jan 6, 2012)

noswag said:


> skywalker test nugs.
> 
> 
> Cut 2 weeks early  I hate you pm stupid clones.... I more legit seeds... Whos dontaing :d


stop by doggie nuts always very generous there


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 6, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> capt is using only flora nova bloom without anything else and get those results?!


I use humic acid too and cal-mag when needed. I'm not sure how much I benefit from the humic acid besides it keeping my ph balanced. I've always used it so I don't know how it would be without it.


----------



## LaudanumRx (Jan 6, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I use humic acid too and cal-mag when needed. I'm not sure how much I benefit from the humic acid besides it keeping my ph balanced. I've always used it so I don't know how it would be without it.


This dude just came into our store the other day with one of the first nutrient lines based off Lucas Formula. Most of the nutrient companies want to sell you that grow too so they won't touch it. We'll see how it sells but I know that guy is a good gardener.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 6, 2012)

the Capt uses magic and TLC , no nutes at all, hes lying when he says he does lol


dank as fuck as usually Capt


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 6, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the Capt uses magic and TLC , no nutes at all, hes lying when he says he does lol
> 
> 
> dank as fuck as usually Capt


Ya got me. I was lying. I actually use the tears of an albino Mongolian baby and the blood of a duck-billed platypus. And lots of farts. Hot silent ones.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 6, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ya got me. I was lying. I actually use the tears of an albino Mongolian baby and the blood of a duck-billed platypus. And lots of farts. Hot silent ones.




As I was spitting my water on the screen due to my laughter, all this sentence reminds me of is old school bagging in the hood.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)

Cougar Kush


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 7, 2012)

*

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.




*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Afrogrow (Jan 7, 2012)

yellow tips are from the ph being to high. if your not using a ph pen then i believe its to high i had that problem got me some ph down and a pen not more yellow tips


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 7, 2012)

Grape Punch
View attachment 1981052View attachment 1981053


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 7, 2012)

cosmic brain 6 weeks


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Gastanker (Jan 7, 2012)

lol. **I think you might need to work on your thrich to calyx ratio there...**

** = sarcasm. 

Props man, that's beautiful.


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 8, 2012)

jackberry week 6


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 8, 2012)

sweetswisher said:


> View attachment 1981237 jackberry week 6



Mmmmmmm. looks great man! would also be a nice pic for the "whos got the purplest buds" thread. =D looks bombbb


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 8, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmmmm. looks great man! would also be a nice pic for the "whos got the purplest buds" thread. =D looks bombbb


thanks man o ya i forgot you made that thread I'll put some pics up in there, I have a shitload of pics, just 2 lazy to upload alotta pics


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Cougar Kush


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

Gorilla Grape

View attachment 1982369View attachment 1982370


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

Northern Lights
View attachment 1982383


----------



## 0calli (Jan 8, 2012)

Do u use low exposure or pin point


dizzle frost said:


> gorilla grape
> 
> View attachment 1982369View attachment 1982370


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## bud7144 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grape Punch curing
View attachment 1982692View attachment 1982693View attachment 1982695


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 8, 2012)

Afrogrow said:


> yellow tips are from the ph being to high. if your not using a ph pen then i believe its to high i had that problem got me some ph down and a pen not more yellow tips


I ph check to 6.5 every time.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 8, 2012)

6.8 is opitmal beef but 6.5 is just fine


beefbisquit said:


> i ph check to 6.5 every time.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 8, 2012)

Wtf !!!!!!!!!!! I want to see a clearer shot if thats what it is its amazing the trich coverage what strain ???????


billcollector99 said:


>


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

0calli said:


> Do u use low exposure or pin point


i use medium/low exposure with a flash defuser


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2012)

0calli said:


> Wtf !!!!!!!!!!! I want to see a clearer shot if thats what it is its amazing the trich coverage what strain ???????


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 8, 2012)

That's what I'm talking bout !! Nice work on that bubba !!


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 9, 2012)

S. Grape Punch or what looks like and smells like, Blue Dream.
View attachment 1983547View attachment 1983548


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 9, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> That's what I'm talking bout !! Nice work on that bubba !!


Lol. It's a calyx.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 9, 2012)

nice just started using the same method but i add a pinhole feature


Dizzle Frost said:


> i use medium/low exposure with a flash defuser


----------



## 0calli (Jan 9, 2012)

soooo yummy man thats some crystal coverage 


billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 1983460View attachment 1983461


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 9, 2012)

u got the frostiest buds


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

How bout some purple trichs


----------



## weedworm (Jan 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How bout some purple trichs


lol omg wow what does purple tirchs mean?
Cloudy- Uplifting
amber- couchlock
Purple- retarded high? lol


----------



## T Ray (Jan 9, 2012)

Just a few from my new collection of pic's.

Chernobyl

View attachment 1985291

View attachment 1985284



Qrazy Train
View attachment 1985288

View attachment 1985289


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jan 10, 2012)

Nirvanas AK48










Seedsman G13 Skunk


----------



## TCurtiss (Jan 10, 2012)

TGA Jilly Bean






Chernobyl












Time Wreck


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Purple Le Pew


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 11, 2012)

those purple trichs are crazyyy man. ive seen purple/pink hairs and stuff... but never purple trichs. love the pics t curtis.. hes always got sum of the best pics/plants ive seen. i need my shit to hurry up soo i can post sum pics on hea. got a full moon thats pretty frosty.. and an arctic express... super skunks still a youngin.. but i grew out this strain b4. and it looks promising


----------



## cowboylogic (Jan 11, 2012)

View attachment 1988109
Unknown cross...smells very tangy and the nugs dense......


----------



## Tunes (Jan 12, 2012)

Bubblelicious Nirvana


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2012)

that timewreck is fucking frosty is that a for sale seed somewhere or a lucky enough clone only


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe they came from TGA


Samwell Seed Well said:


> that timewreck is fucking frosty is that a for sale seed somewhere or a lucky enough clone only


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 12, 2012)

Timewreck is tga seeds and is out of stock in most seed banks but im shure it will be restocked soon


----------



## rockbeats (Jan 14, 2012)

First grow ever bagseed.!!!!! currently just 10 weeks from seed 3 weeks flower time


----------



## sweetswisher (Jan 14, 2012)

jackberry


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 14, 2012)

Blue Dream
View attachment 1998218View attachment 1998219View attachment 1998221


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2012)

Cougar Kush getting the axe today


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

haha i never seen anyone use the obituaries for a bud shot background LOL


nuggs are wicked lookin


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha i never seen anyone use the obituaries for a bud shot background LOL
> 
> 
> nuggs are wicked lookin


Thanks, lol ya ive been using that piece of newspaper for drying and trimming since my first harvest. Never really considered that they were the obituaries. Goin to need a new background for next time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 16, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Thanks, lol ya ive been using that piece of newspaper for drying and trimming since my first harvest. Never really considered that they were the obituaries. Goin to need a new background for next time


 nah id keep it lol....jus made me laff is all

....that BD looks fuckin great! i had soem BD kief awhile back and it chromed me pretty good


----------



## mondocane (Jan 16, 2012)

unknown strain, stinks like coffee grinds


----------



## Guile (Jan 16, 2012)

So to distill down 366 pages of crowing/strutting..... *[h=1]Who's Got The Fostiest Buds?[/h]
*And where can we get the seeds? (to prove weather or not they are full of it?)


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 16, 2012)

Guile said:


> So to distill down 366 pages of crowing/strutting..... *Who's Got The Fostiest Buds?
> 
> 
> *And where can we get the seeds? (to prove weather or not they are full of it?)


I do and no you cannot have any.


----------



## Killer Sativa (Jan 16, 2012)

Blue Dream ..YUM!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 17, 2012)

@killer looking great, I might have to try blue dream someday!!


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is hands down my frostiest nugs yet, Blue dream. Wish I had cloned this cut, but the seeds will have to do for another run.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 17, 2012)

Guile said:


> to prove weather or not they are full of it?)


Huh? Full of What? Do you think this shit is Photoshopped? Take a Big Rip, Relax and Enjoy the Show.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 17, 2012)

close...


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 17, 2012)

Fing killer color


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

Black Sour Bubble just startin

View attachment 2003970


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 17, 2012)

THe color from that Black Sour Bubble is incredible.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 17, 2012)

thats what i thinking


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 18, 2012)

yeaa it comes out great. and i havent seen on ethat ISNT purple yet. kinda cool. HC created a strain that comes out a nice deep purple/pink 99% of the time


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 18, 2012)

a local strain... the chopped bud was at ~ 6wks.. still another 2-3 to go


----------



## Guile (Jan 18, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Huh? Full of What? Do you think this shit is Photoshopped? Take a Big Rip, Relax and Enjoy the Show.


Nah, just trying to get a lead on some decent genetics 

But honestly, there is a lot you can do with lighting and filters that might help make the photos more flattering. Though I really don't think anyone would go as far as Photoshopping and image just for bragging rights..


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 18, 2012)

View attachment 2004882

A couple of the small buds off my freshly harvested plant.... "The Purps" from BC Bud Depot....


----------



## 0calli (Jan 18, 2012)

*WHITE RHINO SUPER LOLLIPOPING LOL















*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 18, 2012)

0calli said:


> *WHITE RHINO SUPER LOLLIPOPING LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanna have non-consensual sex with that White Rhino's face, and butt.


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 18, 2012)

keep the budporn coming!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 18, 2012)

Arctic express


----------



## 0calli (Jan 18, 2012)

Hahaha beef want to defile my buds uhh ohh lol.......................is you the flower room peeper going around this city lol jjk


beefbisquit said:


> i wanna have non-consensual sex with that white rhino's face, and butt.


----------



## skunkish (Jan 18, 2012)

great white shark,still has a few weeks left.
.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 18, 2012)

0calli said:


> Hahaha beef want to defile my buds uhh ohh lol.......................is you the flower room peeper going around this city lol jjk


Kid ya kids hide ya wife.... lol

Close up - bud porn


----------



## probo24 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is BC Mango
Two days away from being cut down


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just me or does it look like a nanner in there?


----------



## Cajun Grower (Jan 19, 2012)

Barneys LSD WEEK BEFORE HARVEST


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 19, 2012)

None of you got anything on this. Supafly Og Tornado Thunderwolf Kushhaze


----------



## smokey mcsmokester (Jan 19, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> None of you got anything on this. Supafly Og Tornado Thunderwolf Kushhaze
> 
> View attachment 2006948




lol.... WOW..... winner winner chicken dinner...... Nicest bud I've ever seen


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 19, 2012)

You know it.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 19, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> None of you got anything on this. Supafly Og Tornado Thunderwolf Kushhaze
> 
> View attachment 2006948


Looks like the shit they make Moroccan hash out of... lol


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 19, 2012)

With seeds and all!


----------



## RL420 (Jan 19, 2012)

world of seeds Afghan Kush 2008 Soil organics 

Harvest Day --------- Cured product


----------



## 0calli (Jan 19, 2012)

CURRENTLY GROWING NOW THIS IS "BABY RHINO" ...GREENHOUSE WHITE RHINO​

















*took a clipping tonight to test me rhino out check the frost on these hills lol




GREENHOUSE'S WHITE RHINO




​


























































































*​


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 20, 2012)

"Jasper Frost"

Not the greatest images but you get the point. Purple Heads! Gemstone Trich's!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think MINE is the FROSTIEST  lol

View attachment 2008624


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

woodsmantoker said:


> "Jasper Frost"
> 
> Not the greatest images but you get the point. Purple Heads! Gemstone Trich's!


Starting to see more and more of those purple trichs!!


----------



## woodsmantoker (Jan 20, 2012)

Now purple hash would be just fancy...


----------



## 0calli (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm nobody like the rhino


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

0calli said:


> Hmm nobody like the rhino


I thought he was a chunky little fucker  Nice job!


----------



## solanero (Jan 20, 2012)

Aliendawg -still not done


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 20, 2012)

fuckin beautiful pics guys!!! wow! fuckin awesome. i got a c-99 goin that sstartin to frost up pretty nicely. ill have to post pics once it gets a lil frostier.


----------



## lpski420 (Jan 20, 2012)

just some frost, the first 3 are Raskal OG, and last one is Chem 91


----------



## 0calli (Jan 21, 2012)

plz everybody move thi forwards to help mainyankee's cause !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Originally Posted by *0calli*  
*maineyankee* 





Stoner *Stoner*




























   Join DateSep 2011LocationMaine (The Frozen Tundra of Planet Earth)Posts726Journal Entries32 

*




*
Good Day Doggies






So sorry that I have been unable these past few days to post. I have been really busy with something that I would like to share with you ... 

For the past month, a friend of mine (25 years younger than I) had his niece abducted from their home in the middle of the night. At first LEO's were stating that it was a missing child, and for the past two weeks, changed it to, possible foul play. The little girl's name is Ayla, and from Maine. My friend and I are tight, as he always turned to me for guidance when things where going south for him. When I learned of this happening a month ago, I put my hand out, and he grabbed it. I did not want him to be alone on Christmas, so my family invited him over, just so that he could get away from it all, at least for a few hours. We have remained tight throughout, but they have had very little to say, or help out, especially with the media.

Behind the scenes, but with his knowledge, I have been working with NBC and the Today Show. I, as well as many others across this State, Country and even Canada, are doing what we can do bring Ayla home, safe and sound. We have never, nor will we, give up hope that she be safely returned home to her Mom and Dad, even though they are not together any longer (prior to this event). Tonight, at 11:30 PM, despite my usual bedtime of 9:00 pm, I was interviewed by NBC and the Today show, for an update that will air in the morning at 7:30 EST. It was something that I needed to do, for I need to keep Ayla's name in the forefront of all media.

All day long, I reached out to my friend, and he never returned a call nor any of my countless texts. They were in essence, that now was the prime opportunity of placing a cry for help. I take it as they are scared to talk to the media, for they feel that every time they do, it gets twisted around. I repeatedly told him, as well as Ayla's father, that this was not the case, and that if they were uncomfortable to answer a specific question, all they had to say was that they did not want to answer it. Simple enough. They have not been asking for any coverage nationally, but stay local and only with newsprint. (Circulation appx 20,000). Here I am, not even affiliated other than a friend, and I just did an interview that will be reached out to over 8 Million viewers. I know if I was in their shoes, I think I would have grabbed hold and gone with it, despite any fear about myself, but to have my child returned home, safe and sound.

I think I may have lost a friend, whose friendship I cherished and loved. But it is not about a friendship to me. It is about finding a Lost and Missing Child. Period.

I thank you so very much for allowing me the opportunity to share, and also vent my frustration on this matter that has plagued me for over a month. If you wish, you may post here, or PM me. I love all my friends here on Doggie Nuts, for I feel at home, and a part of Community and Friendship with all that enter this great thread.

God Bless ~ And Let's Get Ayla Home




​


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 21, 2012)

wtf ocali/??????? ur shit is to fuckin frosty !!! holy shit im rollin a blunt now just cravin one after seein ur cured buds


----------



## Dmoney4201 (Jan 21, 2012)

View attachment 2010475View attachment 2010478i was told it was a blue dream bag seed....but purple hairs?? i love it!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dmoney4201 said:


> View attachment 2010475View attachment 2010478View attachment 2010479i was told it was a blue dream bag seed....but purple hairs?? i love it!!


fuckin awesome man. love the pinkush hairs man. ive always been hopin to get a strain/pheno that has pink hairs. always looks awesome!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

fuck yeah .... that plant looks wicked!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 21, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> _*Supafly Og Tornado Thunderwolf Kushhaze*_




Dat name....lmao


----------



## MegaBud (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is my AK48 Cherry pheno from nirvana, popped one seed, landed this bad mamma jamma.

8 week sample bud, still another week to go.






Trying to figure out how to zoom and save on Paint for some better close ups.


----------



## t0rn (Jan 23, 2012)

Sour Alien day 65 of 70.


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 23, 2012)

*SWEET BLUE DIESEL.
*(Centennial Cut Blueberry Indica x SweetTooth) X Sour Diesel
Some pics of the buds at week 6 and a pic of the cured bud harvested at week 9.


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 23, 2012)

*SWEET BLUE KUSH.
*(Centennial Cut Blueberry x SweetTooth) X Violator Kush.


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 23, 2012)

*BC MANGO.
*KC Mango x BC Mango


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 23, 2012)

*Great White Shark.
*All my strains are grown using FFOF soil, FF nutrients, and the FF tri-pack of boosters. Then flushed for 2 weeks with plain tap water. *SO YUMMY!*


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Even those leaves you left on the sweet blue diesel look tasty. 
Let me know how the Shark turns out.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 23, 2012)

You hypothetically dont have seeds from that cross do ya ??


5000joints said:


> *sweet blue kush.
> *(centennial cut blueberry x sweettooth) x violator kush.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

0calli said:


> You hypothetically dont have seeds from that cross do ya ??


i may hypothetically have seeds to the nug on the left...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 23, 2012)

angelheart 6 weeks she looking pretty now


----------



## 0calli (Jan 23, 2012)

*HARVEST PICS OF THE RHINO




































































































*


----------



## BBYY (Jan 23, 2012)

t0rn said:


> Sour Alien day 65 of 70.
> 
> View attachment 2014887


Resin upon Resin! Love it T0rn 
+ Rep,  .


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 23, 2012)

0calli said:


> *HARVEST PICS OF THE RHINO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great man but it looks like alot of white hairs. unless thats how its supposed to be i would of gave it another 2 weeks


----------



## 0calli (Jan 23, 2012)

it was a 2week early chop great guess  mold issue started


&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6986081 said:


> looks great man but it looks like alot of white hairs. unless thats how its supposed to be i would of gave it another 2 weeks


----------



## 0calli (Jan 23, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm hypothetical heaven !!!!


oakley1984 said:


> i may hypothetically have seeds to the nug on the left...


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

0calli said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm hypothetical heaven !!!!


get on skype buddy


----------



## 0calli (Jan 23, 2012)

my comp is still messed up buddy from the ealier crash cant run it it freeze everything


oakley1984 said:


> get on skype buddy


----------



## 0calli (Jan 23, 2012)

wait lemme see if i can just run the messenger


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 23, 2012)

0calli said:


> my comp is still messed up buddy from the ealier crash cant run it it freeze everything


ah shit sorry to hear man!


----------



## Killer Sativa (Jan 23, 2012)

Blue Dream, early harvest


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 23, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> ah shit sorry to hear man!


What's the DN skype group? Toss a brother an inv! lol


----------



## Tunes (Jan 24, 2012)

Nirvana Bubblelicious

View attachment 2016853View attachment 2016854
4 weeks veg (shop lights) and 7 weeks in flower (600 watt) chopped and cured....unbelievably great smoke ....Bubble/fuel taste super smelly skunk ....Sweet!


----------



## mak (Jan 24, 2012)

^ yours has a birthmark lol


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 24, 2012)

tUNES IS THAT WET OR DRY WOW 29 GRAMS OFF UR COLA AND STUPID FROSTY!! GOOD SHIT WHAT NUTES AND SOIL? HOW IDD U GET UR COLA SO FAT ?


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 24, 2012)

the bud that has the *birthmark* is either a tri-ploid bud or poly-ploid bud. ive gotten a few of these from nirvana. funny.. nirvana strains seem to have these alot. gotten them in my WW's NL and full moon. =) wat happens is that branch.. at each node.. instead on 2 budsites at each node.. you get 3 (tri-ploid) or 4 (polyploid) at each node.. soo others tons of leaves and buds and hairs.. they end up lookin crazyyyyy like that. ill have to look for pics of mine. see if i can find them. =)


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackberry


----------



## Tunes (Jan 24, 2012)

And here is the sativa phenotype i got with 3 plant out of 5......My Last post was the single Indica phenotype i got and one didn't crack...So out of the 5 seeds i got 3 were super good plants and Indica one was out of this world good. 
View attachment 2016889View attachment 2016890View attachment 2016891View attachment 2016892View attachment 2016893
View attachment 2016894
Bud on left is church.....dry bud on right is sativa phenotype bubblelicious


----------



## Tunes (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey KushSmoker that is dry weight and i use floranova nukes One Part and promix for medium....that was my first clone from this plant and I FIM-ed before flower 
View attachment 2016908


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 24, 2012)

Floranova ftw


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

Are these the bubblicious from nirvana ?


tunes said:


> hey kushsmoker that is dry weight and i use floranova nukes one part and promix for medium....that was my first clone from this plant and i fim-ed before flower
> View attachment 2016896View attachment 2016897View attachment 2016898View attachment 2016899View attachment 2016900View attachment 2016901View attachment 2016908


----------



## Tunes (Jan 24, 2012)

yes they are Nirvana


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

.................................................................


Tunes said:


> yes they are Nirvana


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 24, 2012)

nice flora nova user here to!! 

captain nice!!!

tunes nice!!

tunes all u use is flora nova what strength ? u dont foilar feed with anything ??


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 24, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> nice flora nova user here to!!
> 
> captain nice!!!
> 
> ...





Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Floranova ftw


both of yah tell me everything you can about your floranova experience please!... ive been considering switching from 3 part flora series to floranova grow / bloom


----------



## Tunes (Jan 24, 2012)

Been using FloraNova Grow and bloom for about a year and a half. Love it....only other thing plants get is Molasses.
Directions are easy for amount depending on plant size....put in ph water shake by hand and water plants.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 24, 2012)

Tunes said:


> Been using FloraNova Grow and bloom for about a year and a half. Love it....only other thing plants get is Molasses.
> Directions are easy for amount depending on plant size....put in ph water shake by hand and water plants.


doesnt ph itself out of the bottle? flora series does... good to know.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> doesnt ph itself out of the bottle? flora series does... good to know.


Yes, but at around 1500 ppm it's too acidic (with my tap water), which is why I use humic acid too. Some of my plants like it around 1800 to 2000 ppm, and with straight floranova the ph would be waaaay too low. Low ppms of nova doesn't change the ph a whole lot so you will still have to do some adjusting.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 25, 2012)

heres some stuff


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Yes, but at around 1500 ppm it's too acidic (with my tap water), which is why I use humic acid too. Some of my plants like it around 1800 to 2000 ppm, and with straight floranova the ph would be waaaay too low. Low ppms of nova doesn't change the ph a whole lot so you will still have to do some adjusting.


wow your pushin 2000ppm with nova? how do the plants take it

im at 1350 tops with the flora series (salt based vs novas mineral/organic base)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> wow your pushin 2000ppm with nova? how do the plants take it
> 
> im at 1350 tops with the flora series (salt based vs novas mineral/organic base)


Not all my strains like that much. My Grapefruit x P98 Bubba does from weeks 5-7 then likes the levels reduced the remaining days. If I don't give it what it wants it gets n, mg, and p deficient.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Not all my strains like that much. My Grapefruit x P98 Bubba does from weeks 5-7 then likes the levels reduced the remaining days. If I don't give it what it wants it gets n, mg, and p deficient.


lol ive got alot to learn when it comes to fertilzers, nutrient availibility, lockout etc


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

It's mostly all strain dependent, some need more than others.


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> It's mostly all strain dependent, some need more than others.


you seem to be pretty on top of things, mind if i give yah a msg next time i got nute probs?


----------



## Tunes (Jan 25, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> doesnt ph itself out of the bottle? flora series does... good to know.




FLORANOVA - Strength, simplicity & performance
FloraNova represents a breakthrough in fertilizer technology.
It is a super concentrated nutrient (1 L = 1,4 kg), in the form of a thick liquid. It offers the grower the strength
of a dry concentrate and the ease of a liquid. Thanks to the fulvic and humic acid extracts it contains, it
facilitates an excellent absorption of its nutrition by the plant.
FloraNova is an exhaustive nutrient in 2 bottles only, one for growth and one for fruiting and flowering.
Use FloraNova Grow during the vegetative stage, to increase structural and foliar growth.
Use FloraNova Bloom for the flowering and fruiting stages, to promote a vigorous and abundant crop.
Add Ripen during the last 10 days, to increase flowering and fruiting.
A very small amount of FloraNova, mixed with fresh water, will provide your plants with proper nutrition in
soil, hydroponics and soilless cultivation
For seeds (all substrates):
&#8226; As soon as the first roots appear, apply the dosage for «cuttings», in the application chart (EC = 0.4 - 0.6).
&#8226; As soon as growth resumes, apply the dosage for «vegetative» (EC = 1.6 - 2.)
&#8226; For young plants, use an EC = 1.0 - 1.3.
For pure growth, and for mother plants:
&#8226; Apply the same dosage as for the first week of flowering.
As a general rule:
&#8226; To optimize availability of mineral salts in the solution, adjust your pH level between 5.5 and 6.5 before
adding the nutrient. Readjust if needed and check regularly. Use our liquid pH Down as it contains organic
buffers to stabilize the pH.
&#8226; FloraNova is adapted to all waters, hard and soft. Only when your water is very high, replace your solution
regularly (every 15 to 20 days), to avoid nutrient imbalance.
Shake and stir well while using :
Due to its extreme concentration, and to prevent from possible salt precipitation, shake FloraNova well before using
it, and mix it thoroughly while pouring it in the water.
Pour each component separately, and rinse your measure between each serving.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2012)

Grapefruit Krush (p98 Bubba x Grapefruit) chilly winter edition edition


----------



## rmkking (Jan 25, 2012)

Should be even frostier in 2 weeks


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 26, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Grapefruit Krush (p98 Bubba x Grapefruit) chilly winter edition edition


 very niiiiice. very niiiiiice. =) LOVE the colors on these buds man. they deserve another look


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

*MY FIRST GROW EVER.....................AK-48 2 WEEKS BEFROE HARVEST ​










*


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 26, 2012)

ocalli, great job on your FIRST grow!!! leaves not burned, frosty to the tips..... I say A+!!!

maybe a bit more than two weeks left.... but great job none the less!!!!!!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

*




BUDDING BEAUTY'S IN OCALLI'S CLOSET !!!!!!!!!









AK-48 4 WEEKS 12/12










































































































































































WHITE RHINO 3 WEEKS 12/12























































NEVILLE'S HAZE 3 WEEKS 12/12





























































two quick macros of the neville's haze buds











*​


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Damn, you take enough pics? 
Patience for the potent.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

You have no idea how much of a picture whore i am lol muwahahahahahaha


pipboy2000 said:


> damn, you take enough pics?
> Patience for the potent.


----------



## indipow82 (Jan 26, 2012)

This is the frostiest girl ever in my garden... Love her dearly and she is very, very old. 

I have a illness that makes me shake and have tremors/muscle spasms so sorry for the blurry pics, I try!


----------



## t0rn (Jan 27, 2012)

Some SSH X SFV OG. Definite keeper.


----------



## mak (Jan 27, 2012)

t0rn said:


> Some SSH X SFV OG. Definite keeper.
> 
> View attachment 2021834


that shits covered!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 27, 2012)

angel heart 6 weeks











































peace


----------



## indipow82 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks amazing! Love the name Angel Heart.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 27, 2012)

SO, the Question remains...

*WHO INDEED HAS THE FROSTIEST BUD?
*


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 27, 2012)

i think by page 400 we needa winner or top 3 and then they post there best and see who wins! 

captain sticky holy shit!!!!

n skunk doc!! wow that angel heart is frosty!!


----------



## esc420211 (Jan 27, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> wtf ocali/??????? ur shit is to fuckin frosty !!! holy shit im rollin a blunt now just cravin one after seein ur cured buds



oh man i feel so bad for that dad guy n his friend thats y im going to bug my kids. swear to god


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> i think by page 400 we needa winner or top 3 and then they post there best and see who wins!


You can be the one to look through all 400 pages and find the top three. 
I'll stick to checking in every chance I get.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 27, 2012)

haha pip boy idiot i was talkin bout who evers been following or saved the best ones to post them.

esc what the fuck are u talking about lol


----------



## 0calli (Jan 27, 2012)

hunh ?????????????


esc420211 said:


> oh man i feel so bad for that dad guy n his friend thats y im going to bug my kids. swear to god


----------



## LIVE2GRO (Jan 27, 2012)

0calli said:


> *HARVEST PICS OF THE RHINO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some of that looks like it was cut early? white hairs ??? unless its strain dependent?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 27, 2012)

had a mold issue saved it before it got bad first time ever


LIVE2GRO said:


> some of that looks like it was cut early? white hairs ??? unless its strain dependent?


----------



## naturalremedies (Jan 27, 2012)

Romulan and Pineapple Express at 8 weeks. Black Rose on bottom, ready to dry.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 28, 2012)

naturalremedies said:


> View attachment 2023369View attachment 2023363Romulan and Pineapple Express at 8 weeks. Black Rose on bottom, ready to dry.


very nice dude


----------



## indipow82 (Jan 28, 2012)

naturalremedies said:


> View attachment 2023369View attachment 2023363Romulan and Pineapple Express at 8 weeks. Black Rose on bottom, ready to dry.


Looks like the Federation Romulan??


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 28, 2012)

From my current grow, still got another 4 weeks until harvest!


----------



## Dmoney4201 (Jan 28, 2012)

some blue dream bag seeds i had, almost finished.....are the hairs supposed to be purple? either way i like!!

here's the bud the seeds came from...

my early harvested purple diesel....(nute issues) this was my first harvest


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd say Samwell is in the top 3 hands down.


KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> i think by page 400 we needa winner or top 3 and then they post there best and see who wins!
> 
> captain sticky holy shit!!!!
> 
> n skunk doc!! wow that angel heart is frosty!!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 28, 2012)

*THE PURP NOT SO FROSTY BUT THE OG KUSH IS 





0CALLI'S PURPLE SMOKE AND SEED ADVENTURE







PURPLE AK WITH SEED STILL IN POD THEN EXTRACTED 






















THE BUD ON THE RIGHT IS THE BUD I GOT THE DARKEST SEEDS FROM












SEEDS I GOT FROM THE PURP AK 6 VERY VIABLE ONES




AND THE OTHERS QUESTIONABLE












PURP AK AND OG KUSH IM SMOKING







PURP AK








DEEP PURPLE !!!!













PURP-AK
























OG KUSH IM SMOKING TONIGHT

















PURPLE AK IM SMOKING TONIGHT 
​





​*​


----------



## BBYY (Jan 28, 2012)

0calli said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf ? How does seeds coming outta buds relate to this? Just take a pic of a frosty nug and post no need for the "color show" and all that bullshit in between.


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 28, 2012)

BBYY said:


> wtf ? How does seeds coming outta buds relate to this? Just take a pic of a frosty nug and post no need for the "color show" and all that bullshit in between.


I feel there was no need for a comment like that. He is obviously excited about his harvest, no need to bash him

chronichaze


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

IF YOU GOT A PROB COME AT ME TROLL ON MY PROFILE DONT RIP ON A THREAD AND IF YA LOOK AT THE OG KUSH IT IS FROST ILL DO SOME MACRO PICS FOR YA AND YOU CAN DO SOME OF YOUR OK THEY PALLY OL PAL LOL 


BBYY said:


> wtf ? How does seeds coming outta buds relate to this? Just take a pic of a frosty nug and post no need for the "color show" and all that bullshit in between.


----------



## Rumple (Jan 29, 2012)

My Camera Sucks:






I would be stoked to hear some photo taking advice. I have a Cannon PowerShot A590 (not a great cam).


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 29, 2012)

Rumple said:


> My Camera Sucks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Sony Powershot or something like that(14 MP) and I wish I knew how to take a picture like that!!!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

okay 1st rule is to learn distance zoom ususally the standard for camaras is 1 meter stan 1 meter away and zooom in but it does depend on your optical zoom strength


chronichaze said:


> I have a Sony Powershot or something like that(14 MP) and I wish I knew how to take a picture like that!!!


----------



## BBYY (Jan 29, 2012)

chronichaze said:


> I feel there was no need for a comment like that. He is obviously excited about his harvest, no need to bash him
> 
> chronichaze


I'm not bashing no one. Its a comment from someone trying to enjoy this thread and not have to sift threw his BS. 



0calli said:


> IF YOU GOT A PROB COME AT ME TROLL ON MY PROFILE DONT RIP ON A THREAD AND IF YA LOOK AT THE OG KUSH IT IS FROST ILL DO SOME MACRO PICS FOR YA AND YOU CAN DO SOME OF YOUR OK THEY PALLY OL PAL LOL


ok...pal 

LOL ?


Rumple said:


> My Camera Sucks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is an idea : Take 100 shots, and post them all. One has to be good...Just ask Ocalli it works for him. (honestly, the pic was awesome!)


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

lol jealousy at it finest lmfao !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok dude ive been here a long time grown alot of dank stuff srry i get requested to post my pics cause they are good and i document my stuff extensively so go blow your a-hole stank somewhere's else


BBYY said:


> I'm not bashing no one. Its a comment from someone trying to enjoy this thread and not have to sift threw his BS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey bbyy whats up man leave ocalli alone he can post his dank and it is dank


----------



## BBYY (Jan 29, 2012)

WoW this site has alot of ways to "troll"
I've posted in this thread, way, way before you came. If you've looked you would have seen I have nothing to be jealous of and seeing how you go fucking crazy after slight criticism (which is not trolling mr. kevin murphy, check my profile to see a troll at work.....) I actually feel sympathetic.


I enjoyed looking at your buds.. but do you really think 3/4 that was necessary to show a LITTLE frost







and to make my post a bit relevant and seeing as i have not posted in a while enjoy


----------



## BenRound (Jan 29, 2012)

Ummm.. not accusing anyone of anything, but some of those pics kinda looked like the purple was layed on with Microsoft Paint program.
In unrelated news a friend of mine bought a little purplish weed from some clowns last year. When he got home he discovered that the purple was dye and stained your fingers when you broke it up.

Maybe not the frostiest in this thread, but not photo shopped, snagged off the internet or otherwise faked--- just some bagseed growing right now in my legal garden.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

i got really good camra captures true light and colors with contrast and flash inhancements but i can get more for you in reg camera mode ???


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 29, 2012)

some more frost  

































































































peace


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 29, 2012)

lol. yeaaa see i cant knock ocalli foir posting a shitload of pics... cuz if any1 sees any of my other threads (of my own grows) i tend to get a lil carried away with pics as well. lol. i dont really care how many pics ppl post on here to tell ya the truth.. its got a never ending supply of pages to be posted on sooo idc. if sum1 sees teh 1st few pics.. and doesnt wanna see any more just scroll down a lil further. i can see why sum ppl hget frustrated wen ppl post alotta pics... but at the same time.. i can see why ppl DO post soo many pics. im guilty of it myself... anywayzzz. gonna finally post sum of my own pics up here in a few. just gotta bust out the camera. =)


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 29, 2012)

Good buds all around everybody should be proud!


----------



## Rumple (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I took 100 picts but only one came out good. No way I am going to post up that other stuff...Delete


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 29, 2012)

BenRound said:


> In unrelated news a friend of mine bought a little purplish weed from some clowns last year. When he got home he discovered that the purple was dye and stained your fingers when you broke it up.


That is funny m8, are you sure it was a friend though .. or was it YOU with the purple fingers


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 29, 2012)

a few pics from my current grow (click my sig if u wanna see more pics and the rest of my plants)

*Super Skunk (About 4 or 5 weeks flowering)

*View attachment 2026370*



Full Moon BudShot (Just Harvested Some Of Her Today)


*View attachment 2026379View attachment 2026380





*Cinderella 99 F4 (Pine Apple Pheno)*



View attachment 2026382View attachment 2026383View attachment 2026384

​


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Jan 29, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> some more frost



What is _*that?*_


----------



## Dmoney4201 (Jan 29, 2012)

BBYY said:


> I'm not bashing no one. Its a comment from someone trying to enjoy this thread and not have to sift threw his BS.
> Here is an idea : Take 100 shots, and post them all. One has to be good...Just ask Ocalli it works for him. (honestly, the pic was awesome!)



the only bullshit i'm sifting through right now is your whiny ass posts....he was happy about his bud....which was frosty. which is on topic. so he also talked about color and seeds.... get a fucking life already. post a picture or shut the fuck up and move on.


----------



## Dmoney4201 (Jan 29, 2012)

purple diesel curing away....cant wait to try some


----------



## BBYY (Jan 29, 2012)

.


Dmoney4201 said:


> the only bullshit i'm sifting through right now is your whiny ass posts....he was happy about his bud....which was frosty. which is on topic. so he also talked about color and seeds.... get a fucking life already. post a picture or shut the fuck up and move on.


Alright homo,we've heard enough. 

Your happy about his shots. Why not go ride his dick some more
....I was not. 

This thread would have never made it if fools did that shit. Go back 6or 8pages, Nonsense. His white rhino....Maybe two pics at most , not 15+. The purple nugs and shit....Yea we all wanna see a seed sitting in a bud or even better a pan filled with crushed up buds! Thats super frosty!! PFFF ....Or thirteen pictures of his nasty ass fingers. Or lets go back a few more when he posted his whole flower room.....Now c'mon. ..This isnt a fucking grow journal. 

What your doing to me right now , Isnt too far off of what I said to him. So stop being hypocritical and YOU post some pics "buddy" 

Who else you riding on?


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Dmoney4201 said:


> the only bullshit i'm sifting through right now is your whiny ass posts....he was happy about his bud....which was frosty. which is on topic. so he also talked about color and seeds.... get a fucking life already. post a picture or shut the fuck up and move on.





BBYY said:


> Alright homo,we've heard enough.
> 
> Your happy about his shots. Why not go ride his dick some more
> ....I was not.
> ...


trolls trolls trolls!

Nobody cares

PICTURES, wanna argue, goto pm, k thnx.


----------



## BBYY (Jan 29, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> trolls trolls trolls! Nobody cares pictures, wanna argue, goto pm, k thnx.


 sir! Yes sir! ! (Hashberry - Mandala Seeds)


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 29, 2012)

PIPBoy2000 said:


> What is _*that?*_


Angel Heart


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

WATCH OUT DMONEY MIGHT GET MAD AT YA FOR THE COLORS LOL 


Dmoney4201 said:


> purple diesel curing away....cant wait to try someView attachment 2026467


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

*This thread would have never made it if fools did that shit. Go back 6or 8pages, Nonsense. His white rhino....Maybe two pics at most , not 15+. The purple nugs and shit....Yea we all wanna see a seed sitting in a bud or even better a pan filled with crushed up buds! Thats super frosty!! PFFF ....Or thirteen pictures of his nasty ass fingers. Or lets go back a few more when he posted his whole flower room.....Now c'mon. ..This isnt a fucking grow journal. 

your not the op so i will post what i want its a free open forum dont like my pics line ups i do than shut up period i dont come at anybody in here for their shitty photos do i no 

so lets act as adults here !!!
*


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

why do you throw up pics of non deff. yellowing leaves and your dogs ass in them 


BBYY said:


> .
> 
> Alright homo,we've heard enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

mmmmmm nice asnd dense them look


BBYY said:


> sir! Yes sir!
> !View attachment 2026517View attachment 2026518 (Hashberry - Mandala Seeds)


----------



## Dmoney4201 (Jan 29, 2012)

0calli said:


> WATCH OUT DMONEY MIGHT GET MAD AT YA FOR THE COLORS LOL



lol.....i cant stand the occasional internet forum jack ass tough guy. he needs to go smoke some more of his meds and bang his head of a wall


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

forum jack ass far from it but i come in and crack a joke its a joke dude lol


Dmoney4201 said:


> lol.....i cant stand the occasional internet forum jack ass tough guy. he needs to go smoke some more of his meds and bang his head of a wall


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

plus i got no more walls


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

bad attempt at making a funny


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Jan 29, 2012)

I have to say the MamaDude seeds I got from BKB has the fostiest buds I've ever grown. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## Dmoney4201 (Jan 29, 2012)

0calli said:


> bad attempt at making a funny


i was talking about the other person not you.....bad attempt at reading my post huh??


----------



## 0calli (Jan 29, 2012)

the og kush in them array of pics is lol really good srry dude....................blame it on the wewe wewe wewe weweweedahol 


Dmoney4201 said:


> i was talking about the other person not you.....bad attempt at reading my post huh??


----------



## 5000joints (Jan 30, 2012)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> I have to say the MamaDude seeds I got from BKB has the fostiest buds I've ever grown. Check it out for yourself.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2026864


I got to say.....That bud is really pretty.


----------



## indipow82 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck all the fighting, everyone keep posting pics of frostiness! I was enjoying all the bud porn until the shit talking began!!! Lets get back on point here please....


----------



## oakley1984 (Jan 30, 2012)

cant we all just get a bong?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 30, 2012)

all i did was post some pics lol


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 30, 2012)

0calli said:


> all i did was post some pics lol


hahah right? some people, i tell ya!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 30, 2012)

what i did then came back to bantering lol ..........ahhwell its the fooking internet like seriously lol


&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;7025582 said:


> hahah right? some people, i tell ya!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 30, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> cant we all just get a bong?


hah!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 31, 2012)

LETS PUT THIS IN OUR BoNGs !!!!!





here are some pics of the kandy kush i was smoking last night
















































































​





​


----------



## BBYY (Jan 31, 2012)

Here goes some frost! Mango Kush @ 2 weeks 12/12 on 30 JAN 12.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 31, 2012)

0calli said:


> LETS PUT THIS IN OUR BoNGs !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O some sexy weed you got there!


----------



## T Ray (Jan 31, 2012)

Trying not too put in too many, but it is hard. Here's some more of my Chernobyl and Qrazy Train shots I just took. I purchased a ringlight and I am very happy with my purchase.

Qrazy Train













Chernobyl



















Enjoy.


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Jan 31, 2012)

T Ray said:


> Trying not too put in too many, but it is hard. Here's some more of my Chernobyl and Qrazy Train shots I just took. I purchased a ringlight and I am very happy with my purchase.
> 
> Qrazy Train
> 
> ...


Dear God that looks sooo unrealistic DAMN, is this photoshopped j/k but DAMN. This will be my new wall paper.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 31, 2012)

Taken with a Nikon with good macro,a ringlight, a background and cropped to size or center only. No tricks or photoshop. Just had a good teacher.


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Jan 31, 2012)

T Ray said:


> Taken with a Nikon with good macro,a ringlight, a backround and cropped to size or center only. No tricks or photoshop.


+REP bro whatever you did this is the best thing I have ever seen in my life and thats no bullshitting man, and I have seen years and years of bud, Ive been starring at these pics of your for 5min straight, I only hope the grow I got going turns out even close to yours. These buds look almost angelic like they are glowing.


----------



## indipow82 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice job T Ray. I have a cross of chernobyl and qrazy train. Chef C did it and calls it Qrazy Russian. Some amazing smoke!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 31, 2012)

Those are amazing !!!!!!!!!!! I cud look at a hundred of these and want more !!!!!!!! I also have a decent cam but still on the learning curve how do you achieve the brilliance ? Or what kind of luminance do you use ? Reflection or indirect light or is it distance based ? Srry fer the questions


t ray said:


> trying not too put in too many, but it is hard. Here's some more of my chernobyl and qrazy train shots i just took. I purchased a ringlight and i am very happy with my purchase.
> 
> Qrazy train
> 
> ...


----------



## T Ray (Jan 31, 2012)

I read Subcool's photo tutorial somewhere in the WWW (use google) and it really helped me. He basically spells it out for you with pic's and full details. Then it's just applying the knowledge and practicing. 

Honestly, before I read his tutorial I had never really owned a camera in my life (other than disposable ones).


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jan 31, 2012)

t ray u dont foilar spray at all? if so what do u use ?


----------



## T Ray (Jan 31, 2012)

No I don't spray anything. I just use Sub's supersoil method + water + plus Bud Candy and Sucanat (day 30 and day 45). Nothing else. I try to stay as close to Sub's growing methods as possible. I mean look at his photos....they are on every book/mag in the business. Plus his genetics (TGA) are known for being extra frosty.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice T ray im going to have to pull the trigger on some more tga gear


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 1, 2012)

Loving the looks of the Chernobyl. Its a small yielder but the quality sure does make up for any yield loss. My Sweet Blue Diesel did the same thing. Very small calyx's, mostly leaf, but the crystals are everywhere. I only planted 1 female last run. After seeing the frost and after smoking her I just knew I had to find a big yielder so now I have 19 SBD's going in 2 weeks of flower at this time. Ive noticed that the smaller yielders make the most frost. I hope I get a pheno that has the frost and the size.

I just left the leaf material and let it fold over the calyx's. Like this.........


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 1, 2012)

week 7 frost building up nicely 2-3 weeks to go 



























































































peace


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

thnk u soo much just found it took some looking but reading now !!!


T Ray said:


> I read Subcool's photo tutorial somewhere in the WWW (use google) and it really helped me. He basically spells it out for you with pic's and full details. Then it's just applying the knowledge and practicing.
> 
> Honestly, before I read his tutorial I had never really owned a camera in my life (other than disposable ones).


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 1, 2012)

t ray no foilar spray and that frosty dammm! good shit u think the sucanat helps the resin production at all ?

which kind do u use good shit!!


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

Just did a subcool assisted photo op of the ak-48 hope its frosty enough forrr sommmme


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

* AK-48 Frosty line-up 5 weeks in 12/12​

























































































​ 
*​


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking goog ocalli, do you have a ring light or macro light?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

I got macro and super macro FEATURES on my camera and telescopic zoom lense but i busted subcool's dont take photos in the bathroom but im goona make a ring funny you mention that looks like i got one 

but what i did was take my led bulb with like 30 daylight leds and removed the casing and hung directly over the plant but it was in a hood of sorts i lined with mylar .......wud u like a photo to see ?


hellraizer30 said:


> looking goog ocalli, do you have a ring light or macro light?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Shure ocalli


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

1 min....................


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

okay uploading them now for ya


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

here they are buddy i used a 6500k led bulb by lights of america its a daylight light bulb and 3.5w also in the bathroom i had 4 500ok cfls also providing light


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Colors got alot of blue! Can you get those bulbs in a more soft white?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

i also use flash for white balance also the other 4 cfl's at lesser k's


hellraizer30 said:


> Colors got alot of blue! Can you get those bulbs in a more soft white?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

im am really thinking it wud be extremly easy making a led light ring for my cam from one of them bulbs


i also use a incadescent light filter feature on the cam give a more true color i find and low exposure comp.

but still need to learn alot but my sis is a professional photographer she gives me tips every now and then


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Im still learning to, been looking into taking a photo class


----------



## T Ray (Feb 1, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> t ray no foilar spray and that frosty dammm! good shit u think the sucanat helps the resin production at all ?
> 
> which kind do u use good shit!!



I just followed Sub's recipe. I couldn't definitively tell you whether it helps trich's or not, but I like the results so I ain't changing a thing. I use both Bud Candy and Sucanat at days 30 and 45. 

And Ocalli go and check some of my previous posts and I explain exactly how I got a make shift ring light for around $10. Now, it ain't the high tech ones that are made for the camera, but my results since I got it have made a huge difference. I read alot on photo sites (which is where I learned what could be used as a cheap option) and figured out how to modify this and it seems to be working.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah checking it now thnk u soo much this deff improved my photo skills and knowledge thnk u again + rep


T Ray said:


> I just followed Sub's recipe. I couldn't definitively tell you whether it helps trich's or not, but I like the results so I ain't changing a thing. I use both Bud Candy and Sucanat at days 30 and 45.
> 
> And Ocalli go and check some of my previous posts and I explain exactly how I got a make shift ring light for around $10. Now, it ain't the high tech ones that are made for the camera, but my results since I got it have made a huge difference. I read alot on photo sites (which is where I learned what could be used as a cheap option) and figured out how to modify this and it seems to be working.


----------



## T Ray (Feb 1, 2012)

Ocalli, 

When you get a chance put some up I would love to see the results and differences. Glad I could help. 
Now you just need some TGA genetics.


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 2, 2012)

So has anyone heard of Grizzly Genetics? 

I live in socal so maybe its local, but my friend dropped off some nugs, and its 

FUEGO

Would love to get my hands on a cut.

Grizzly Genetics 2010, and Green Crack


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 2, 2012)

That Green Crack looks just like the Mango I used to grow.


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey gang, I don't know how fostie they are but here's a few frosty ones!

Not bad when you zoom in but there's some nice looking bud in this thread, nice work guys

edit: except for the last one those are all immature but the best closeups I have on me to post atm.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 2, 2012)

What strain are those first 2 dark purple ones?


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice colour hey? She is the only survivor from a ten pack of VISC Midnight. TBH they had a crap germ rate and were very weak as younglings and all but that one failed. Thankfully she is a healthy, strong, long term mother now and grows the purples shit I've ever seen in person. The smell can only be described as purple


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 2, 2012)

The other two are my ole faithful, white rhino.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 2, 2012)

Grapefruit Krush (p98 bubba x grapefruit)


----------



## naturalremedies (Feb 2, 2012)

Harvests shots of Black Rose and a Rhino cross.


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 2, 2012)

Jeeeesus, I needa pick me up some pre98 bubba crosses, they all look so damn good.


----------



## objektiv (Feb 2, 2012)

a little frosty but 3-4 moore weeks to go  and woooow what monster frosty buds most of you riu:s have shared here


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

naturalremedies said:


> View attachment 2034558View attachment 2034565Harvests shots of Black Rose and a Rhino cross.


lovely colours there m8


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 2, 2012)

5000 it does look exactly like urs !!ahhaah 

skunkdoc nice postss Ocali and natural as well!! and everyone elseee!!

stay high everyone!!! im fuckin blasted lookin at this thread


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

thnk u very much buddy


KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> 5000 it does look exactly like urs !!ahhaah
> 
> skunkdoc nice postss Ocali and natural as well!! and everyone elseee!!
> 
> stay high everyone!!! im fuckin blasted lookin at this thread


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 2, 2012)

fuckin ocali awesome pics man!!!!!!!!!!! that ak wow!! DID U FOILAR SPRAY AT ALL ON THAT ?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

what is the purp bud there ? amazing shots !!!! also did ya cross these yourself ?


naturalremedies said:


> View attachment 2034558View attachment 2034565Harvests shots of Black Rose and a Rhino cross.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

nope none at all just love and care every day lol


KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> fuckin ocali awesome pics man!!!!!!!!!!! that ak wow!! DID U FOILAR SPRAY AT ALL ON THAT ?


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

how about this? a strain that No body else has


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

*0CALLI** 

white rhino 3 1/2 weeks in flower








































*​


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

0calli said:


> *0CALLI**
> 
> white rhino 3 1/2 weeks in flower
> 
> ...


i see a cake filled future....


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahaha


oakley1984 said:


> i see a cake filled future....


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

last few at 7 weeks 




















































peace


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

Ohh yeah look at that mmmm nice skunk !!!!!!!!!!!!


skunkd0c said:


> last few at 7 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

thanks calli m8 , nice vivid colours in your pics m8 very nice


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

That subcool tutorial did me real good


skunkd0c said:


> thanks calli m8 , nice vivid colours in your pics m8 very nice


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 2, 2012)

its hard for me m8, i cant move my plants, and i have so many branches all next to each other very close, it makes the auto focus go crazy lol, it cant work out what to focus on
when you can pick the plant up and put it up against a nice plain background it really helps with pics 
ill make up for it when they done, i should get some good nug shots


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

You guys are blowing up the porn


----------



## kdub751 (Feb 2, 2012)

8weeks into flowering random bag seed


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

kdub751 said:


> View attachment 2035649 8weeks into flowering random bag seed


???????????? dosent look 8 weeks ??? im stumped


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 2, 2012)

0calli said:


> ???????????? dosent look 8 weeks ??? im stumped


wtf your supposed to be sleeping, hours ago lol


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

i woke up....................


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 2, 2012)

ocalli your pics are 100x better love it


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 3, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Nice colour hey? She is the only survivor from a ten pack of VISC Midnight. TBH they had a crap germ rate and were very weak as younglings and all but that one failed. Thankfully she is a healthy, strong, long term mother now and grows the purples shit I've ever seen in person. The smell can only be described as purple


More Purple than this Miyagi son? I just germed some Black Rose x (Sour Diesel x Bubblegum) and Im hoping for another good purple strain. 
Ive tried:
Purple Haze,
Purple Kush,
Roughneck,
GDP,
BC Purps, and nothing compares to the BC Purps so far. That has been the best purple strain Ive come across so far. Ill have to try out the VISC midnight genetics sometime. It looks really good. Ive always wanted to run some of VISC gear like "F*cking Incredible" and "Sweet Island Skunk."


----------



## Miyagi (Feb 3, 2012)

I wanted to try bc purps but BCBD is all that had it and they were getting a bad rep at the time. Thats pretty purple but yeah I reckon my midnight will give you a run I will be flowering the mother in a month or so, stay tuned we can compare! I reckon that would be stronger though, Midnight is not killer weed but it has got a nice happy groovy thing going on


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 3, 2012)

damnnn guyssss. you guys are goin crazyyy with these pics!!!! wow! keep'em comin! lol. i gotta get me a nice camera. altho i do manage to get sum nice shots with the cam i got nnow. nuttin special. its a kodak...... ummmm... idk wat else. guess its just a kodak. lol. cant find the name... oo wait Kodak Easy Share M530. =) ill post sum pics up this weekend


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

I used a kodak 420........lol no joke my fav cam the 420 took awesome pics and it was only 12 mgp to get really good shots i wud stay about a meter out and play with zoom and youll find the sweet spot .......the cam i got now was only under 300 but i lucked out and found it on sale at a store for 75%off christmas sale i jumped all over it its an olympus 3d/hd sp610 uz


chb444220 said:


> damnnn guyssss. You guys are goin crazyyy with these pics!!!! Wow! Keep'em comin! Lol. I gotta get me a nice camera. Altho i do manage to get sum nice shots with the cam i got nnow. Nuttin special. Its a kodak...... Ummmm... Idk wat else. Guess its just a kodak. Lol. Cant find the name... Oo wait kodak easy share m530. =) ill post sum pics up this weekend


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 3, 2012)

5000 good shit how did that purps taste? Camamel candy purple?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

Thn k u hellrasier means a lot coming from you


hellraizer30 said:


> ocalli your pics are 100x better love it


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Feb 3, 2012)

skunk, the Angel Heart is lookin' great. I won't forget that strain. 
If only...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

frosty and purple

View attachment 2037100


----------



## Noora (Feb 3, 2012)

LSD @ day 63

View attachment 2037629


----------



## SupraSPL (Feb 4, 2012)

SSSDH chopped 65 days


Chernobyl at only 38 days


All in recycled organic soil. Lots of great pics here keep em coming


----------



## dbkick (Feb 4, 2012)

sour kush.........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 4, 2012)

nice DB .....!


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 4, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> 5000 good shit how did that purps taste? Camamel candy purple?


Absolutely!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## loophole68 (Feb 5, 2012)

Tissue boxes empty???


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

loophole68 said:


> Tissue boxes empty???


Just use a sock.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 5, 2012)

Is that Sour Diesel Capt.StickyFingers?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

P98 Bubba x Grapefruit, sorry I should have stated.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 5, 2012)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks, it is pretty amazing. Definitely in my top 3 of all time favs.


----------



## loophole68 (Feb 5, 2012)

what camera is that capt??


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

Lumix DMC-FH20


----------



## BudBeast (Feb 5, 2012)

This is some realy good bud porn! Thank you


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's some more Grapefruit Krush under more natural lighting.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 5, 2012)

heres a few shots of a couple plants i got goin. super skunks up 1st. followed by Cinderella 99 F4 (PineApple Pheno)



*Super Skunk

*




*Cinderella 99 F4 (PineApple Pheno)


*





i got a nice new lineup of plants that are 2 weeks into flowering. ill be sure to have pics up of them once theyre a lil further along
​


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 5, 2012)

captain how long of a cure is that ?? shit looks frosty as fuck!!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 5, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> captain how long of a cure is that ?? shit looks frosty as fuck!!


At the time of the photos, none. It had been only drying for a few days, hence the bright green stems.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 6, 2012)

week 8 .. 
The Flav 










































Angel Heart





































peace


----------



## DrexMcBluntyStrokeyStroke (Feb 6, 2012)

I cant seem to close my jaws.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 7, 2012)

niceeee mann. i see sum pinki hairs here and there. =) hopin to eventually get a strain that pushes out pink hairs


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 7, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> how about this? a strain that No body else has


I have this strain.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 7, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> how about this? a strain that No body else has





TheOrganic said:


> I have this strain.


Me too.  Who doesn't have that strain?


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 7, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Me too.  Who doesn't have that strain?


oh btw i also have that strain .. it's so-so maybe we need a poll lol i bet everyone is running it
they must of been magic beans, just like jack's


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 7, 2012)

i have a few beans that no1 has. =) floja x ak-48.. floja x sensi star... and floja x warlock.  i doubt any1 has them. most ppl dont have or have never heard of floja (flo x double purple doja) and i crossed it with a few strain i had goin. may grow out the sensi star strain. and hope for a ss dom. pheno. =)


----------



## TheOrganic (Feb 7, 2012)

I have some querkle male crossed with blue hash seeds I think 20ish maybe. Think Im gonna pop one for fun! I have been inspired.


----------



## bishs (Feb 7, 2012)

purple kush


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

TheOrganic said:


> I have this strain.


yeah? whats it called? whats in it? where does it come from? whos the breeder?


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Me too.  Who doesn't have that strain?





skunkd0c said:


> oh btw i also have that strain .. it's so-so maybe we need a poll lol i bet everyone is running it
> they must of been magic beans, just like jack's



beans on a clone only strain? lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 7, 2012)

^^
^^
lol..............
Even my grandma has that strain.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 7, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> ^^
> ^^
> lol..............
> Even my grandma has that strain.



troll fail


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 7, 2012)

BerryWhite





HD


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i have a few beans that no1 has. =) floja x ak-48.. floja x sensi star... and floja x warlock.  i doubt any1 has them. most ppl dont have or have never heard of floja (flo x double purple doja) and i crossed it with a few strain i had goin. may grow out the sensi star strain. and hope for a ss dom. pheno. =)


 i got FloK48 and Flo Star  i guess im special lol

bam soem BSB

View attachment 2045447


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very nice dizzle


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> troll fail


Wrong. Troll win. You were getting mad because you're not sharp enough to tell when someone is fucking with you (which was painfully obvious). You fail.


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Wrong. Troll win. You were getting mad because you're not sharp enough to tell when someone is fucking with you (which was painfully obvious). You fail.


lol like that wasnt obvious!
also the fact it took yah a day to say that....
and getting mad, where bud? like to see yah point that one out


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 8, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> beans on a clone only strain? lol


where do you think uber clone only gangsta elite strains originate from ?

SEEDS my friend 

beautiful virgins with horticultural/botanical degrees select winning phenotypes, give them special names that will appeal to the hipsters that buy/grow them
obviously snoop dogg has the final say in the selection process 
a clone only strain is born !!
now go tell all your friends how elite you are 

mr sticky fingers, my grandmother says thanks to your grandmother for those cuts dude, that shit is straight fire 

peace


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 8, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> where do you think uber clone only gangsta elite strains originate from ?
> 
> SEEDS my friend
> 
> ...


lets see here, if a breeding selection process is done to eliminate down to a SINGLE pheno type from a limited production of seeds, only ~50 were ever produced and with a single female out of those 50 being the "keeper" 

voila, clone ONLY strain.. this breeding process is not repeatable, you cannot control genetics like that.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 8, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> lets see here, if a breeding selection process is done to eliminate down to a SINGLE pheno type from a limited production of seeds, only ~50 were ever produced and with a single female out of those 50 being the "keeper"
> 
> voila, clone ONLY strain.. this breeding process is not repeatable, you cannot control genetics like that.



If your friend that made the cross took the time to stabilize it, then yes, you can control genetics like that. Clone onlys are strains created by someone that either don't have the time to stabilize the strain in seed form, or don't have the skill.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 8, 2012)

unless we are all growing the same clone, ALL of our genetics are unique, since all the different phenotypes 
will be different, some maybe similar, but none will be identical unless they are clones 

so your original statement about having a strain that is unique, is a moot point, since all our genetics are unique 
winning clone only strains are only selections that obviously started from a seed at some point

im sure it was not your intention, but it made you appear to be a bit of a poser for saying it , hence the comical replies

peace


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> If your friend that made the cross took the time to stabilize it, then yes, you can control genetics like that. Clone onlys are strains created by someone that either don't have the time to stabilize the strain in seed form, or don't have the skill.


it wasnt made to be a stabilized reproducible strain, as far as im concerned its 1/2 finished work, but its amazing as it is... its the only bud ive ever had that requires a lower temp in vape due to such a high thc content, easy 50-75f less than anything else ive tried... its a very low yeilding strain tho. the guy gave it to me through a friend of his(and mine) to hold onto while he explored other options, now i have the only cutting of it in existence lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 8, 2012)

last few pics @ 8 weeks mostly of the flav
and a few bottom tester nugs of angel heart drying, she will be ready soon 









































































peace


----------



## BBYY (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## 0calli (Feb 9, 2012)

And this is ?????


BBYY said:


> View attachment 2046918View attachment 2046919


----------



## DeeN (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll add my day 52 tester of female seeds grapefruit, 


View attachment 2049231


----------



## GrnMn (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet lookin cindy!


----------



## BBYY (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you! Its an fav of mine. Ive been running it for bout a year n half and that was my last plant. Giving it a break for a bit and adding it to my list of fav's to come back too.


----------



## f1bud (Feb 9, 2012)

me latest frosted gal ! skunk#1


----------



## f1bud (Feb 9, 2012)

i gotta say thats the best little set of ganja pix i av ever seen ! truely remarkable man, pic 5 down from the top oh man with its spirals and circle like calyxs just amazing ! pic one i was like dam fine bud right there by ya last pic i was thinking this guy as it sussed !!!!!!!!! +rep every time i come across ya man for fine growing and beautifull camera work and just all round i av to say ( YOU THE MAN ! ) peace out !!!!!!


----------



## tpsmc (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Feb 9, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> it wasnt made to be a stabilized reproducible strain, as far as im concerned its 1/2 finished work, but its amazing as it is... its the only bud ive ever had that requires a lower temp in vape due to such a high thc content, easy 50-75f less than anything else ive tried... its a very low yeilding strain tho. the guy gave it to me through a friend of his(and mine) to hold onto while he explored other options, now i have the only cutting of it in existence lol



DUDE i have a volcano... and u dont have to "turn down the temp" because of THC content... omg. u just put a lil less of the material in at a time. had a volcano for 6+ years, dont try telling me otherwise.

ALSO!! CLONE ONLY is only that way because someone didnt take the time to make it into a stable seed form. EVEN TRAINWRECK IS IN SEED FORM NOW. THAT PRODUCES HERMIES WHEN U TRY TO BREED WITH IT 9/10 TIMES. THAT SHOWS SOMEONE TOOK THE TIME TO STABLIZE IT INTO A SEED FORM AND EVEN FURTHER INTO HYBRIDS!



yo! chb! captsticky! CHB: your c99 looks indentical to my g13labs PE. i have a pic of my clone i can show u... i swear the leaves are identical and buds are very similar too. HOW THE EFF ARE YOU GUYS POSTING SUCH NICE PICS  i have no good camera at the moment its depressing! if i had a way to hook the usb up on my digi camera then maybe... lol. NICE C99 BRO!!

CAPTSTICKY!!! I sure hope my Grapefruit Krush ends up looking that good! 
Kinda like f1's Skunk #1 DAMN!! thats a TRUE sign of how powerful the original skunk #1 still can be when grown right!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 9, 2012)

tpsmc said:


> View attachment 2049480View attachment 2049481
> View attachment 2049478



How many grams is that?


----------



## tpsmc (Feb 9, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> How many grams is that?


11 or 12 oz. is my guess.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 10, 2012)

BBYY said:


> View attachment 2046918View attachment 2046919


wow. those look very similar to the C-99s im running. those are the spicy pheno right? im runnin the pineapple pheno. probably gonna harvest it this weekend



smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> DUDE i have a volcano... and u dont have to "turn down the temp" because of THC content... omg. u just put a lil less of the material in at a time. had a volcano for 6+ years, dont try telling me otherwise.
> 
> ALSO!! CLONE ONLY is only that way because someone didnt take the time to make it into a stable seed form. EVEN TRAINWRECK IS IN SEED FORM NOW. THAT PRODUCES HERMIES WHEN U TRY TO BREED WITH IT 9/10 TIMES. THAT SHOWS SOMEONE TOOK THE TIME TO STABLIZE IT INTO A SEED FORM AND EVEN FURTHER INTO HYBRIDS!
> 
> ...


im thinking the c-99 that i got goin may be used in this creation of the pineapple express. to give it that pineapple smell and taste. id like to see pics of it tho. =)


----------



## robbiec420 (Feb 10, 2012)

sorry i have to post this here but i dont know how to post anywhere else. but does anyone the the best way to make some hash? i dont want to use butane. isopropyl maybe.. plz help


----------



## scrapdizle (Feb 10, 2012)

3 weeks into flowering


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 10, 2012)

scrapdizle said:


> View attachment 2050122 3 weeks into flowering


dizle holy shit only week 3 ??? What u givin it ? And whats ur feed schedule 
good grow my dude!!


----------



## PIPBoy2000 (Feb 10, 2012)

I concur - excellent for three weeks.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya i wanna know what scrapdizze is feeding it ? And what schedule ? Looks like he pushin them !! Good shit dizle!!!!!!


----------



## BBYY (Feb 10, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> wow. those look very similar to the C-99s im running. those are the spicy pheno right? im runnin the pineapple pheno. probably gonna harvest it this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> im thinking the c-99 that i got goin may be used in this creation of the pineapple express. to give it that pineapple smell and taste. id like to see pics of it tho. =)


Yes this was an old big head pheno(has the spicy smell / taste after a cure). I can show you side by side's and talk all day about the cindy if you ever wanna - As far as genetics, you and I share the same line - We've both copped em from Dizzle. I had finished the ones you have last month But this one Ive been keeping onto to breed with. Had it hanging around for more then a year and finally just finished it. If ya wanna see back on it I tracked all the c99's in my current journal (link in sig)

I feel the bighead pheno carries more yield and the pine is more resinous -- So I am trying to work em together ...The last one w/ most the seeds of this project comes down soon. 

This is my last big head pheno (pollenated w/ a nice pineapple c99 male) Its about 3o someodd days or so in this pic. Since then its has gotten a little bigger. Should prolly update it soon anyways


----------



## DeeN (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll put up two of my grapefruit dy 55, got her on light feed, way more cloudy than clear.... chopping in a weeks time as the smoke of day 52 sample was knock out enough lol. Really nice northern lights from clone up next 





Killer stuff and so tasty


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 10, 2012)

_*ok guys... i think ive found teh frostiest bud(s) ive ever seen.. ever!*_ 


these were not grown by me... i found these on another website... they were grown by sum1 called NuggetShiner. The strain is called Decap... not sure the lineage.. im thinking deep chunk is crossed in tehre sumwhere... anywaysss.. check these out!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah those are pretty white


----------



## T Ray (Feb 10, 2012)

Hit a Dairy Queen (male) with a Chernobyl (female) and this is what I got from the one seed I popped. A lovely lady.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 10, 2012)

Not the frostiest, but good enough for me


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is my Violator Kush I have running. One of the lower popcorn buds. Covered in trichomes

chronichaze


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

hey how do you liek the stone on the Voilator?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 11, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> hey how do you liek the stone on the Voilator?


I grew it and found it to be extremely lame. Smell and taste like a pure kush with a buzz that just makes you drowsy and not really "high". Chronichze's pheno might be different though.


----------



## Kronnix (Feb 11, 2012)

It's My CFL frosties all CFL grow
View attachment 2052005View attachment 2052006


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 11, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> hey how do you liek the stone on the Voilator?


I didnt like it that much at all. It was Calcium sensitive and the smell and taste was too earthy crunchy for me. It worked well in some crosses I did with her.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 11, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> _*ok guys... I think ive found teh frostiest bud(s) ive ever seen.. Ever!*_
> 
> 
> these were not grown by me... I found these on another website... They were grown by sum1 called nuggetshiner. The strain is called decap... Not sure the lineage.. Im thinking deep chunk is crossed in tehre sumwhere... Anywaysss.. Check these out!!!
> ...


holy shit!!!!!! What forum!! ??? What did he use on this ???? Holy shit musta done the 7 days darkness at end for sureee!! For this!


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 11, 2012)

This was my favorite pheno out of a 5 pack. Packs on weight early in flower and every single part of the plant has trichromes. I didnt care for it much in soil but in hydro it seems to do much better. Really strong high and really nice bag appeal


----------



## ganjaman87 (Feb 11, 2012)

View attachment 2052997View attachment 2052998View attachment 2053008View attachment 2053006View attachment 2053004

So ICY entertainment


----------



## 0calli (Feb 11, 2012)

*The frosty line-up of my AK-48 coming into week 6









































































*​


----------



## loophole68 (Feb 12, 2012)

*These qualify?? Onyx Auto.. *


----------



## B DUB (Feb 12, 2012)

Chermobyl


----------



## DeeN (Feb 12, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> View attachment 2052997View attachment 2052998View attachment 2053008View attachment 2053006View attachment 2053004
> 
> So ICY entertainment


pic number 3 looks amazing


----------



## ganjaman87 (Feb 12, 2012)

DeeN said:


> pic number 3 looks amazing


Thanks man!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Feb 12, 2012)

B DUB said:


> Chermobyl


 nice buds man I have a question though...How is the chernobyl on yield? I am thinking about growing it and have heard nothing but great things about it!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 2055305View attachment 2055306View attachment 2055307View attachment 2055308


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 2055345View attachment 2055349View attachment 2055350View attachment 2055352View attachment 2055353View attachment 2055355


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 12, 2012)

Black Sour Bubble






Kushberry by Peak SeedsBC


----------



## 0calli (Feb 13, 2012)

*




0CALLI NUG (KINK)




MACRO AND SUPER MACRO




OF MY AK-48 ENJOY !!!!!






























































































​





*​


----------



## B DUB (Feb 13, 2012)

ganjaman87 said:


> nice buds man I have a question though...How is the chernobyl on yield? I am thinking about growing it and have heard nothing but great things about it!


It was a nice yirlder for me. Not montrous but very strong and consistant nugs. Has a nice wide canopy.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 14, 2012)

Only day 27 but its frosting up already.


----------



## ink the world (Feb 14, 2012)

Delicious Seeds---Sugar Black Rose


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 14, 2012)

5000joints said:


> Only day 27 but its frosting up already.


good shit 5000!!! my lambs bread 6 weeks in and was looking just like dat at 27 days in to!!! lambs bread gets frosty as fuck doesnt it!!!!??? 

is it getting that cheesy dank smell yet ???


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 14, 2012)

View attachment 2059315View attachment 2059316slh-x-jackberry @ day 28 of 12/12


----------



## 0calli (Feb 14, 2012)

*KANDY KUSH **















*
*
FEW CLOSET SHOTS OF THE GIRLS AND A FEW FROSTY AK COLAS






























*​


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 14, 2012)

0calli said:


> *KANDY KUSH **
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how da fuck u get ur colas so big u feeding them steroids  ? 

foreal tho how? thats crazy!


----------



## KronikGrower (Feb 14, 2012)

here's a couple shot of my last harvest!


----------



## B DUB (Feb 14, 2012)

KronikGrower said:


> here's a couple shot of my last harvest!


What strains are those.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 14, 2012)

whodatnation said:


> Not the frostiest, but good enough for me
> 
> View attachment 2051710View attachment 2051711View attachment 2051712View attachment 2051714View attachment 2051716View attachment 2051722View attachment 2051723View attachment 2051724View attachment 2051725View attachment 2051726View attachment 2051703View attachment 2051704



...mind if I ask which strain this is? Or, a close guess if you're unsure? I'm trying to identify(ish) a very similar looking plant. Thanks!


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ace of Spades from tga subcool..... black cherry pheno


----------



## Noora (Feb 15, 2012)

OCALI what kind of camera do you use dude, nice pics and nice trichs!


----------



## DustBomb (Feb 15, 2012)

Pre 98 Bubba Kush bx2 and Vortex from the Green Avengers.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 15, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> Pre 98 Bubba Kush bx2 and Vortex from the Green Avengers.


broo wow look at that stem on the right side of the picture on the right of the vortex LOL stupid ass frosty!!!! 

FIRE


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 15, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> broo wow look at that stem on the right side of the picture on the right of the vortex LOL stupid ass frosty!!!!
> 
> FIRE


Dude, I love how enthusiastic you get. Thumbs up.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 16, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Dude, I love how enthusiastic you get. Thumbs up.


sticky i wanna see more pics of ur growss and a feeding schedule u feed..cuz floranova bloom only and ur plants are that frosty ? somethings up here ! haha


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 16, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> sticky i wanna see more pics of ur growss and a feeding schedule u feed..cuz floranova bloom only and ur plants are that frosty ? somethings up here ! haha


No, nothing up. It's just these companies WANT you to think that you need this and that additive to get results.


----------



## DustBomb (Feb 16, 2012)

yea bro... all i used on those were maxi and calmag


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 16, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> yea bro... all i used on those were maxi and calmag


what r u saying bro????????????????? u told me u foilar sprayed with SNOW STORM ULTRA and u fed thru the roots..lol


----------



## DustBomb (Feb 16, 2012)

thats not for that bubba... that was for that vortex.


----------



## DustBomb (Feb 16, 2012)

For the Pre 98, i wanted to do as little as possible as far as adding nutes. I stayed with maxibloom and Cal-Mag. we'll see if its a cleaner taste in the end.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 16, 2012)

I USE AN HD/3D OLYMPUS SP-610UZ THIS ONE THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS MINE HAS 16 MP CAPABILITIES 

​ 
The Olympus SP-610UZ was launched in January 2011, joining the range of ultra-zoom compacts in the SP series. It can take close-up and group shots with the 22x optical zoom making it ideal for holidays and sports. 
*Key features:*



22x wide optical zoom (35mm equiv: 28-616mm) 
Dual Image Stabilisation 
3D photo shooting mode 
720p HD movies & HDMI 
14 Megapixel sensor 
3.0in 230,000 dot colour LCD screen 
In-camera panorama function 
Pet Detection Mode 
Intelligent Auto Mode 
Advanced Face Detection 
AF tracking 
Magic Filters 


 



Noora said:


> OCALI what kind of camera do you use dude, nice pics and nice trichs!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 16, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> thats not for that bubba... that was for that vortex.


no wonder the vortex was frostier 

sorry this a little random but im thinking bigger pot = bigger cola as far as how wide the pot is and how big the roots get espically is given a root boost?


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> no wonder the vortex was frostier
> 
> sorry this a little random but im thinking bigger pot = bigger cola as far as how wide the pot is and how big the roots get espically is given a root boost?


That would be correct.


----------



## 5000joints (Feb 17, 2012)

My fellow grower grew out what he believes to be White Widow. It tasted like it but with a very DEEP DEEP Pine undertone. I would have geussed Purple Pineberry if someone asked me. He is gonna give me a clone of it eventually. SWEET!!!

IT WAS THE BOMB!!! It got me sooo high I was at my peak limit off a half a joint. I really like this pheno type. Ive smoked White Widow a bunch of times before and I wasnt a big fan at all. I think he just found a jewel in the mix of seeds. It turns a purpleish hugh here and the taste, THE TASTE, is sooo good. I cant wait to get my hands on a cut.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 17, 2012)

5000joints said:


> My fellow grower grew out what he believes to be White Widow. It tasted like it but with a very DEEP DEEP Pine undertone. I would have geussed Purple Pineberry if someone asked me. He is gonna give me a clone of it eventually. SWEET!!!
> 
> IT WAS THE BOMB!!! It got me sooo high I was at my peak limit off a half a joint. I really like this pheno type. Ive smoked White Widow a bunch of times before and I wasnt a big fan at all. I think he just found a jewel in the mix of seeds. It turns a purpleish hugh here and the taste, THE TASTE, is sooo good. I cant wait to get my hands on a cut.


dude this looks exactly how the black widow at the club i had but it had more black hints in it way more...did it have kind of a cherry tart almost taste like gorilla grapes ?









5000joints said:


> That would be correct.


thanks man how what size pots do u use? on ur grows with huge colas?

i need those big colas this run my dude?

thankss 5000!


----------



## scrapdizle (Feb 17, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Ya i wanna know what scrapdizle is feeding it ? And what schedule ? Looks like he pushin them !! Good shit dizle!!!!!!


superthrive & lilly miller bulb and bloom, that's it.


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Feb 17, 2012)

scrapdizle said:


> superthrive & lilly miller bulb and bloom, that's it.


hahah a lil late ...where u from dizzle that plant was crazyyy what page was that on again? lol


----------



## B DUB (Feb 18, 2012)

I use 10 gallon pots and they have a 4 month cycle. In the end by harvest time you could literally pick up the 10 gallon and transplant roots again. For every little bit that grows up top, it grows 3-4 times as much in the roots. Give em room and they will reward you. More watering and flushing though keep in mind.


----------



## KronikGrower (Feb 18, 2012)

B DUB said:


> What strains are those.


I was told Strawberry Cough? although I'm not positive.


----------



## zorr (Feb 19, 2012)

Not the most frosty, from a recent harvest this is great smoke!


----------



## eroche17 (Feb 19, 2012)

Some pictures of my TGA subcool Plush Berry.













These are pictures from my current/first grow ever.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/499082-plush-berry-cali-kush-1000w.html


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 19, 2012)

eroche17 said:


> Some pictures of my TGA subcool Plush Berry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very fuckin nice man! hard to believe its ur 1st grow! that lady is VERY frosty. Sub would be very proud. u should post a few pics in his thread he has.. heres the link.

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others.html

im sure he will be happy to see them. +Rep for sure man.


----------



## eroche17 (Feb 19, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> very fuckin nice man! hard to believe its ur 1st grow! that lady is VERY frosty. Sub would be very proud. u should post a few pics in his thread he has.. heres the link.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others.html
> 
> im sure he will be happy to see them. +Rep for sure man.


Thanks man, ive done a fair amount of research before and throughout the grow, so trying to get the best buds i can, but im only using Jungle Juice and the lucas formula for nutes, so its a pretty simple way to go, but the results im seeing are turning out really good, not as good as my buddies soil grow in yield, but the DWC has him beat on the frostiness. Hes also using all advanced nutrients master level grower nutes though so it makes sense hes getting more yield with spending as much as he did on nutes.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 19, 2012)

Few pics of Jamaican Grape @ 10 weeks 
and some nug shots of Angel Heart drying for 4-5 days




















































































































peace


----------



## eroche17 (Feb 19, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> Few pics of Jamaican Grape @ 10 weeks
> and some nug shots of Angel Heart drying for 4-5 days
> 
> peace


 Great pics man looking like some frosty nugs


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a shot of my Violator Kush/ I cut a little bit tonight leaving the rest for a week or maybe a little more

chronichaze


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, a month of posts gone.


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 16, 2012)

I know mate, I don't know what to say really. 

All I hope is that people take it lightly and hopefully they will reup their pictures.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

i kno.. it sucks!!! all those beautiful pics are just goneee! =(


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

think theyre still updating the system tho. sooo maybe theyll fix it soon. lost a few messages too i hadnt read yet. a few important ones too.. =/ with info that i needed


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, the systems is still being worked on yes but the months worth of data is gone.

Since the admin has to do a system restore to the latest restore he had (a february one).
That data will never come back, but nothing will stop people from putting it back if they feel like it, and I sure hope they do.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 16, 2012)

Grapefruit Krush












































Lost Coast OG























And some Larry x Lost Coast og @7wks


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

yeaaa T jsut posted this link in my thread. explains everything.... thye got hacked and had to restore. heres the link.


https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

ahhhhh. =) thank captain. now the threads back on track.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 16, 2012)

Some of them might be dupes, but it's something.


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 16, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa T jsut posted this link in my thread. explains everything.... thye got hacked and had to restore. heres the link.
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html



I know  I'm a Moderator, which is why I'm trying to calm people down and assist in any way I can.


----------



## k0ijn (Mar 16, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Some of them might be dupes, but it's something.



Appreciate it greatly


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

k0ijn said:


> I know  I'm a Moderator, which is why I'm trying to calm people down and assist in any way I can.



yeaaa. ppl are wayyyyyyyyy too paranoid! lol. they needa watch wat theyre smoking. shits getitn them too paranoid and leading to conspiracy's and watnot. lol

still have 400+ pages of beautiful pics here. =) never thought this thread would be this popular wen i started it. =D woohoo!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 17, 2012)

Way to go guys for getting this thread on track  i do like swinging by and seeing dank porn lol


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 17, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Way to go guys for getting this thread on track  i do like swinging by and seeing dank porn lol


agreed. ill have sum pics of my garden to throw up here in a few. =) sum Black Sour Bubble.. Caliband.. K-13. and a Purple Dog =)


----------



## RL420 (Mar 17, 2012)

VERY beautiful captain, +rep


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 18, 2012)

photos all on photobucket .. just aswell  

mr nice angelheart + the flav subcool 


































































































peace


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 18, 2012)

*K-13 (Kannabia Special x G-13 Haze) @ 8 weeks


*



*Black Sour Bubble #1 @ 8 weeks*






*Black Sour Bubble #2 @ 8 weeks*







*CaliBand (Calizahr x CaseyBand) @ 8 weeks*







*Purple Dog @ 8 weeks*
















​


----------



## Meintool (Mar 19, 2012)

wow i am envious of a lot of the buds you guys got in here lol

im kind of embarrased to post pics of my very first plant but MEH 

heres some bag seed from my first grow.. shes almost ready to chop i think


----------



## Meintool (Mar 19, 2012)

btw how do i post high res pictures? so they dont get resized when i load up .... anyone?


----------



## ohmy (Mar 19, 2012)

Move the rubbish out the way son


----------



## themda (Mar 19, 2012)

my cindy99







my skywalker OG at 4 weeks from what i recall


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Mar 20, 2012)

day 55 samples also cola pic
dinafem critical+ autoflower


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2012)

ohmy said:


> Move the rubbish out the way son


...........???


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 20, 2012)

Super Silver Haze I had to chop early because I was moving. Boo but damn was it a good smoke.


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 20, 2012)

Just look at the trichs in the last pic. SO STOKED on those little bastards! LOL


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2012)

themda said:


> my cindy99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love c-99. one of my favs!! got a few clones goin into the flowering room now. =D


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2012)

NnthStTrls said:


> View attachment 2078820 View attachment 2078821 View attachment 2078822 View attachment 2078823
> 
> Super Silver Haze I had to chop early because I was moving. Boo but damn was it a good smoke.


from the look of those trichs in the last few pics... looks like u werent that early. sumtimes i even chop around that % of amber. looks good man. yeaa ive had to chop a plant at 4 weeks flowering. (a blueberry haze) cuz it went hermie... and i was gonna jsut toss it.. but i decided to dry it and smoke it.. and damnn! sum of the tastiest weed ive ever smoked. and it had sum potency to it too. i was surprised


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 20, 2012)

those ambers showed after curing for a week or two. the second pic shows the trichs at harvest time. i'm with you though. didn't matter except for weight because the smoke was fantastic. i was growing for personal use anyways so it was all good. how was that blueberry haze smelling at that point? just ask because i appreciate the comparatively low odor of fruit strains versus the skunkier ones.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2012)

NnthStTrls said:


> those ambers showed after curing for a week or two. the second pic shows the trichs at harvest time. i'm with you though. didn't matter except for weight because the smoke was fantastic. i was growing for personal use anyways so it was all good. how was that blueberry haze smelling at that point? just ask because i appreciate the comparatively low odor of fruit strains versus the skunkier ones.


ooo ok i got cha. yeaa i saw 1 pic where they were mostly clear/cloudy. adn yeaa i more or less grow for personel use. might sell a bag or 2 here and there to a fwe friends. (they always say its the best stuff theyve ever smoked)

and aww man. the blueberry haze smelled bombbbbbb!! to this day.... the best smellin stuff. id have to sear for pics.. it grew crazy! it was a cross my friend made. it was a blueberry male and female crossed. he called it double berry. lol. but it grew nothing like the mom... teh mom was smaller more of an indica stature... this one grew very very very tall and lanky. streched like triple the original size in flowering. had to tie it up and everything. 

didnt smell too string unless i touched it. NL and blue mystic grow with relatively low odor. check out nirvana-shop.com they have a lotta great strains for cheap. deff my fav. breeder. have u evre thought about getting an ionizer? i have 1 in my closet..blowing right on the plants.. and it eliminates the smell almost completely. its good and bad. lol. teh buds dont smell as strong as they should... even after a nice cure. but it doesnt effect the potency or anyting. u can come right in my room and if my closet doors shut.... u cant smell anything. =)


----------



## linguistofcunning (Mar 20, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> an ionizer? i have 1 in my closet..blowing right on the plants.. and it eliminates the smell almost completely. its good and bad. lol. teh buds dont smell as strong as they should...


I've wondered about this. It takes the smell away you say, thats what I feard. What about the taste? W/O smell I can't imagine toking on something that also lacks taste. So tell me, is taste compromised like smell with the ionizer directly on them?


----------



## t0rn (Mar 20, 2012)

Hazy OG 8/10 weeks.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 20, 2012)

^^
10 characters of like


----------



## T Ray (Mar 20, 2012)

Latest shots of TGA Chernobyl eye candy. 















Keep it frosty my friends.


----------



## ohmy (Mar 20, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ...........???


mexiskin ditch weed ,,,lol.. Maybe g13 pineapple or one of there flavors


----------



## Mack Buchanan (Mar 20, 2012)

looks like a bunch of outdoor.....lmfao!!!!! good work


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looking great t ray +rep


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 21, 2012)

t0rn said:


> View attachment 2079515
> 
> hazy og 8/10 weeks.



!yowza! :d


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 21, 2012)

T Ray said:


> Latest shots of TGA Chernobyl eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful pics as always T.. u neva disappoint! =)


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 21, 2012)

This one turned a nice shade of blue.
It smelled awefull. Truly a disgusting smell. At first wiff its like blueberries, then it smells gross.
Like an old fuel tank. It also dripped that sweet syrup in a bud.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 21, 2012)

Larry x Lost Coast OG @ wk8


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 21, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> This one turned a nice shade of blue.
> It smelled awefull. Truly a disgusting smell. At first wiff its like blueberries, then it smells gross.
> Like an old fuel tank. It also dripped that sweet syrup in a bud.



What? You don't like the smell of an old fuel tank? Lol. I grew some shit from bagseed before that smelled like hot glue and a perm.


----------



## t0rn (Mar 22, 2012)

That Larry cross looks nice and gooey.


----------



## t0rn (Mar 22, 2012)

Hazy OG 60 of 70 days:


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 22, 2012)

That shit looks great. What's the smell like?


----------



## Shadeslay (Mar 22, 2012)

One of my own abominations "seeds", (Skunk x AK47) x Grapefruit Krush at 28 days.


----------



## t0rn (Mar 22, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> That shit looks great. What's the smell like?


It's OldSOG's SSH x SFV OG, and swerve hit it out of the park on this one. 

It's about as 50/50 as you're going to get on a cross. It smells like haze and og, and abundantly so.

Before this grow I didn't have a scrubber and you could smell my grow room down the block. 
Once cured the jar smells more OG than haze. Once smoked the taste is unmistakeably hazy on the 
inhale and pungent eucalyptus/pine/funk on the exhale.

Ive grown out quite a few of the cali connect strains and have had quite a few of the same experiences
Youve had with random herm problems around week 3 but swerve hit a home run here.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 23, 2012)

one of my more frosty bud a WW under UV in a sog 2x4 with 800w hps and MH. shitty cammera srry


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

here's my unknown strain at day 34....







and a macro close up


----------



## wormdrive66 (Mar 25, 2012)

Day 30 of 12/12







View attachment 2086302View attachment 2086303View attachment 2086304


----------



## BBYY (Mar 25, 2012)

My Current frosty lineup
Choc Chunky Monkey
View attachment 2086402

Mango Kush

View attachment 2086404View attachment 2086405
and g13 haze
View attachment 2086406


----------



## hismoke (Mar 25, 2012)

Ughhhhh


----------



## hismoke (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Mar 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Larry x Lost Coast OG @ wk8


Damn Capt! Looks SOOOOO good!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, man!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 25, 2012)

t0rn said:


> hazy og 60 of 70 days:


omg! Looks so gooood!!!!!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 25, 2012)

BBYY said:


> My Current frosty lineup
> Choc Chunky Monkey
> View attachment 2086403View attachment 2086402
> 
> ...


Funny how everything Ive grown with g-13 in it grows almost the same way. They all grow with tite internode spacing and small rock-hard nuggets.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2012)

BBYY said:


> My Current frosty lineup
> Choc Chunky Monkey
> View attachment 2086403View attachment 2086402
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiceee! i was gettin ready to ask ya if youd post those mango kush pics in this thread. ya beat me to it. lol. looks fuckin bomb mannnn! i have a few of thse choc. chunky munky seeds layin around. theyre looking pretty bomb! hows it lookin as far as the yield? i remember my gorilla grape was always really really sticky and potent but was a low yielder. and it was one of the reasons i havent gone bak to it yet. the g 13 looks great too. i really really liked that! the high is great! i just harvested a K-13.. which is kannabia special x G 13 haze... just posted a bunch of pics in my thread (links in my sig) if ya wanna checkem out. harvested a caliband too.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Funny how everything Ive grown with g-13 in it grows almost the same way. They all grow with tite internode spacing and small rock-hard nuggets.




yeaa my K-13 (Kannabia Special x G-13 HAze) has sum rock hard buds!!! the main cola.. which isnt that big/tall weighs in at a lil over 60 grams wet! hardest bud ive grown so far! really wish sum of the purple had come thru from the G-13 tho. but still looks and smokes good. the smoke is sooooooooo smoooooth! almost feels like theres a cooling/menthol sensation as you inhale.very nice indica dom. high. =)


----------



## BBYY (Mar 25, 2012)

ive got some k13 laying around too. 

You should drop some of the CCM - Here is a side shot of mine and its only just started (2 weeks in). Left it terminal and it seems its gonna fill out nicely. Im guessing its gonna be heavy


while im at it here is a few more
Fast nevilles

Ak47
and another g13 haze shot


----------



## probo24 (Mar 25, 2012)

BBYY said:


> ive got some k13 laying around too.
> 
> You should drop some of the CCM - Here is a side shot of mine and its only just started (2 weeks in). Left it terminal and it seems its gonna fill out nicely. Im guessing its gonna be heavy
> View attachment 2086651
> ...


I'm just curious. How do you post full sized pics in that format, as opposed to the 800x600 format?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2012)

wen u upload the pic. just double click the pic. and it will give u the option to change it to small medium large or full size... just click full size.... and wallah! u got urself a big pic!


----------



## t0rn (Mar 28, 2012)

bumporrific


----------



## t0rn (Mar 28, 2012)

Time for the chop-suey:


----------



## 80degreez (Mar 28, 2012)

if you wanna upload pictures to the really big size, not just the "Large" option, then upload the image to imgur.com and then instead of uploading from Computer on Rollitup, enter the URL and make sure the box is unchecked


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

Tahoe OG Kush (original clone, not seed).


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Mar 29, 2012)

Super frosty there guys.


----------



## dapio (Mar 29, 2012)

^ Tahoe looks fire bro. Jealous!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jins tahoe is the fire!


----------



## BBYY (Mar 30, 2012)

t0rn said:


> Time for the chop-suey:


Very nice dude


----------



## BBYY (Mar 30, 2012)

Still trying to finish trimming this.


----------



## BBYY (Mar 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Tahoe OG Kush (original clone, not seed).


Winning!!!! Hope ya dont mind I got it going in my background slide show.


----------



## Meintool (Mar 30, 2012)

2 plants at 2-3weeks flowering 1 plant at 7 weeks flowering... all 3 bagseed, 2 lst'd 1 natural.. not as frosty as some of yours but its my first grow so whatevs


View attachment 2098315View attachment 2098317View attachment 2098318View attachment 2098319View attachment 2098320View attachment 2098321View attachment 2098322View attachment 2098323View attachment 2098324View attachment 2098325View attachment 2098326View attachment 2098327View attachment 2098328


----------



## NullSiG (Mar 30, 2012)

hey just a pic from my first grow 5 weeks into flowering and its bag seed to boot !


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 31, 2012)

NullSiG said:


> hey just a pic from my first grow 5 weeks into flowering and its bag seed to boot !


good luck mannn. =D welcome aboard!


----------



## caligreenzzz (Mar 31, 2012)

sour kush day 47....

View attachment 2099408


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 31, 2012)

^ beautiful that caligreenz ... heres my current, afghan kush ryders. only just gone a couple of weeks into flower and they be frosting up real nice


----------



## T Ray (Apr 2, 2012)

TGA Qush at day 40 12/12 frosting up nicely.


----------



## bud7144 (Apr 3, 2012)

So nice, I like!


T Ray said:


> TGA Qush at day 40 12/12 frosting up nicely.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## chb444220 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Apr 4, 2012)

Connie Chong rdy to chop


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

Tahoe OG Kush (Cut) Day 45























See you at Day 50!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Tahoe OG Kush (Cut) Day 45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats from cali connection right?? ive seen sum great grows of this strain... and this is another. =) needa grow me sum kush soon


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 5, 2012)

6 weeks 12/12 Cindy99, Dream Queen and Gurple.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> thats from cali connection right?? ive seen sum great grows of this strain... and this is another. =) needa grow me sum kush soon


Actually no. It's the original cut.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Actually no. It's the original cut.


good shit... even better. lol. it looks fuckin great!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2012)

got a few c-99 clones that i started flowering a week or so ago. along with a blue dream clone i got (well.. more like a small.. well.. big plant. lol. not a clone) and a cheese clone. and an MOD clone.. Mother of destrcution is wat the guy called it... but ive never seen it/heard of it b4.. ive heard of MIST of destruction. thats it... either way. should produce from frosty buds worthy of the thread. ;D


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> good shit... even better. lol. it looks fuckin great!


Thanks. Fun thread. I started a similar one a while back:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/496723-beat-my-bud.html


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2012)

niice. im skimmin thru it now. =D yeaa this thread got pretty popular pretty fast. i have a similar thread dedicated to PURPLE buds. u should check it out. actually gonna post usm pics threre soon. just harvested a purple dog kush. almost black its so purple. =D

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/458648-whos-got-purplest-buds-lets.html


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 5, 2012)

MD420's Berry white keeper pheno, cut a week early oopps


----------



## BBYY (Apr 6, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> niice. im skimmin thru it now. =D yeaa this thread got pretty popular pretty fast. i have a similar thread dedicated to PURPLE buds. u should check it out. actually gonna post usm pics threre soon. just harvested a purple dog kush. almost black its so purple. =D
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/458648-whos-got-purplest-buds-lets.html


it dont get no darker than the bud you have.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 6, 2012)

BBYY said:


> it dont get no darker than the bud you have.


lol. this is trueee. =) i love it. love smokin it with ppl. even tho its not too strong.. it blows ppls minds to see a bud this color. most people are hesitant to smoke it. lmao. theyre not sure wat to make of it. got the purple dog all bagged up and curing. ill be sure to give a smoke report. =)


----------



## Cobnobuler (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow, some serious bud porn here !!


----------



## trailerparkboy (Apr 6, 2012)

grapefruit diesel


----------



## trailerparkboy (Apr 6, 2012)

cropped a little better


----------



## WaxTaster (Apr 6, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone has seen (or maybe a pic is posted here?) a pheno of Pineapple Trainwreck that has trichomes on fan leaves from 2-3 weeks of age... The particular phenotype I speak of is a very quick flowerer at 6-8 weeks (you could potentially smoke very young plants and get an effect) depending how you like the "buzz". I've never seen a resin producer like this pheno and I had it once but could not keep clones, I would just like to know if the strain is still out there or if I just got (un)lucky once with a particular (maybe lost, maybe not) phenotype...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

Tahoe OG Kush, day 47 and 48. My trichs are still growing.

















See you at day 51.

Oh, and here's my Larry OG Kush. Not as frosty as Tahoe, but not too bad.











And Tahoe again.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 7, 2012)

^^^
Damn, that shit looks like a Yeti grew it in an ice cave.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 7, 2012)

trailerparkboy said:


> grapefruit diesel


Nice, man. How's the smell and taste on that? I have Grapefruit x P98 Bubba and I love it.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 7, 2012)

Heres my frostiest miniwheat. LOL


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 7, 2012)

Deerhunter617 said:


> Connie Chong rdy to chop


Thats a sexy plant deerhunter617.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 7, 2012)

Hemcy Seed Co's JLB.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 7, 2012)

Dried and cured for 3 weeks. This bud will be gone within 4 hours. LOL
This was pheno#5. It smells like fuel soaked blueberries and tastes even better. Really sour blueberry. I love it and everyone else does too.
Excellent head and body high/stone. Perfect balance and long lasting. I have a very high tolerance and I can only handle a 1/2 joint and I have to put it down for 30 minutes before finishing it.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 7, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Heres my frostiest miniwheat. LOL


.... that almost looks... gross.. lol. ill keep my thoughts to myself. hahaha. =p


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 7, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Dried and cured for 3 weeks. This bud will be gone within 4 hours. LOL
> This was pheno#5. It smells like fuel soaked blueberries and tastes even better. Really sour blueberry. I love it and everyone else does too.
> Excellent head and body high/stone. Perfect balance and long lasting. I have a very high tolerance and I can only handle a 1/2 joint and I have to put it down for 30 minutes before finishing it.


Mmmmmmmm.. ive been waiting to see thiese buds dried/cured. very nice man. loved that plant.. u gonna be growing it again??


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 7, 2012)

Not mine nor do I know the strain but I'll try to find out, It belongs to a guy on another forum.

 



.....................


----------



## oakley1984 (Apr 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not mine nor do I know the strain but I'll try to find out, It belongs to a guy on another forum.
> 
> View attachment 2110848
> 
> ...


sure is white n frosty! what a trimming nightmare tho!


----------



## trailerparkboy (Apr 7, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Nice, man. How's the smell and taste on that? I have Grapefruit x P98 Bubba and I love it.


the smell is like a sweet pine quite nice actually an the taste clean an smooth with a slight citrus taste i grew this last round aswell and the high was really nice


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> ^^^
> Damn, that shit looks like a Yeti grew it in an ice cave.


Big compliment coming from you. Thanks!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Not mine nor do I know the strain but I'll try to find out, It belongs to a guy on another forum.
> 
> View attachment 2110848
> 
> ...


Crazy. At first I thought is was mold. But no...


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Crazy. At first I thought is was mold. But no...


thought the same thing. lol


----------



## Matt Greene (Apr 7, 2012)

bubble gum! wish i could chew like bubble gum


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi, everyone! Still frosting! Tahoe OG - Day 49


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 8, 2012)

Big Devil autoflower day 72 from seed.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 8, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmmmmm.. ive been waiting to see thiese buds dried/cured. very nice man. loved that plant.. u gonna be growing it again??


Absolutely!!!!! What a rare treat. Im so happy I crossed the 21 with Sour D. Just an amazing smell, taste, and bagappeal.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 8, 2012)

Matt Greene said:


> View attachment 2111847bubble gum! wish i could chew like bubble gum


Mmmmmmm.... wat breeder is that from??


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 8, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Absolutely!!!!! What a rare treat. Im so happy I crossed the 21 with Sour D. Just an amazing smell, taste, and bagappeal.


yeaa man. u did a great job with that cross for sure!


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanx chb444220.
I had a Sn'SBB that was pollinated by a hermi "Further" from Centennial Seed Co. The resulting bagseed was planted and it gave me the most vigorous plant in my garden. The buds smelled and tasted exactly like Bazooka Joe Bubblegum. Remember the comics when you opened up the gum. Well, this pheno was so close to that taste and smell that when I smoked it with my friends and told them the name they threw a friendly fit because it was so close to it. There faces lit up like a x-mas tree. Then so did the joint.


----------



## budwich (Apr 8, 2012)

giga bud from g13


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 8, 2012)

mmmmmm. sounds great!!!! =D u got any pics of that cross?? ive only made a couple crosses.. floja crosses. floja x ak 48... floja x sensi star... floja x warlock. and floja x floja. =) floja is Flo x DOuble Purple Doja. ive had a coup[le ppl grow out the floja F3's.. but no1 has grown any of the ak/warlock/sensi star crosses. i hope 1 day a few ppl will grow it


----------



## Matt Greene (Apr 8, 2012)

im not too sure the breeder but the guy i got them from said he has had that bubble gum for a long time, all he said was its pink bubble gum not from any breeders from over seas. it smells just like big chew orignal gum with after smell of kush. That plant in the pic was the only one out of 5 plants that turned purple so i have no clue what the genetics are.


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 9, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> mmmmmm. sounds great!!!! =D u got any pics of that cross?? ive only made a couple crosses.. floja crosses. floja x ak 48... floja x sensi star... floja x warlock. and floja x floja. =) floja is Flo x DOuble Purple Doja. ive had a coup[le ppl grow out the floja F3's.. but no1 has grown any of the ak/warlock/sensi star crosses. i hope 1 day a few ppl will grow it


I had pics but lost them when the site crashed.


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 9, 2012)

Critical+ x White Widow, she's taken some damage, but I've learned new things not to do, so it's all good.

Day 44






Day 50






Day 50


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Apr 9, 2012)

*TGA/Subcool Seeds - Chernobyl
*


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Apr 9, 2012)

Ill giver a wirl

This is a Cheese crossed with a grapefruit:



A close up:




I am currently crossing this with an AK-47, should be intresting.

Vaper


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awsome batman! Tga good stuff!

@sir looking good to man


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 10, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> I had pics but lost them when the site crashed.


awww that blowsss. i woulda loved to see them. =D


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 10, 2012)

yeaa batman. those look GREAT! u should post those over at subs thread. sure he'd love to see them. =)


----------



## Total Head (Apr 10, 2012)

seedsman nemesis at 7 weeks. sorry about the giant pic.


----------



## T Ray (Apr 10, 2012)

Some frosty Qush.































T-Ray


----------



## mayrequiempass (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is some ak48 by nirvana that i just chopped and is drying.


----------



## Sotherngrower (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my Greenhouse Seeds Super Lemon Haze at 4 and a half weeks into flowering. Still has another 5 weeks left.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 11, 2012)

Total Head said:


> seedsman nemesis at 7 weeks. sorry about the giant pic.


dont apologize for that!! hahaha. i like the bigger pics! looks great man. another new englander huh? niiice. u eva do any outdoors grow?? im planning on throwing sum blue dream clones outside in a month or so. wonderin if u had any luck


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 11, 2012)

T Ray said:


> Some frosty Qush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heyy T watsup? heyy wat r the genetics of the Qush? i know Subs givin sum out on 4/20 to the first 500 ppl (i think) who order from attitude on 4/20... is it querkle and bubba kush?? or sumthin along those lines?? anywayss. looks great as always man. wish i wasnt so broke all the time... id love to grow out sum TGA gear.. just a lil more expensive than im used to.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 11, 2012)

mayrequiempass said:


> Here is some ak48 by nirvana that i just chopped and is drying.
> 
> View attachment 2116386View attachment 2116387View attachment 2116388View attachment 2116389


niiice. i grew out ak 48 a few times.. looks VERY VERY similar to this one. frosty as hell. and very sweet/fruity smelling.


----------



## T Ray (Apr 11, 2012)

CHB, 

Qush = Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Space Queen.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2012)

T Ray said:


> CHB,
> 
> Qush = Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Space Queen.


niceee. i figured the bubba kush was in there sumwhere. that space queen gets used in alotta crosses huh? looks bomb man. as always


----------



## Rising Moon (Apr 12, 2012)

Ill throw up one of mine, just harvested yesterday.... Sensi Seeds, Jack Herer


----------



## Damnecro (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is my frosty buds, the dark one is Wrex the rest is Jack the ripper.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 12, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> dont apologize for that!! hahaha. i like the bigger pics! looks great man. another new englander huh? niiice. u eva do any outdoors grow?? im planning on throwing sum blue dream clones outside in a month or so. wonderin if u had any luck


i don't grow outside myself but i know a couple people who do with great success. the key is to plant no earlier than mid may and make sure the strain can finish by mid october or the frost might get 'em. this is in mass so i don't know about further up north.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2012)

Total Head said:


> i don't grow outside myself but i know a couple people who do with great success. the key is to plant no earlier than mid may and make sure the strain can finish by mid october or the frost might get 'em. this is in mass so i don't know about further up north.


aiight. yeaa i have a nice Cindy 99 mom i would clone and throw clones outside. they get pretty big. produce sum tight frosty fruity and powerful buds... and finish in 7-8 weeks. soo they shoulod be done b4 the frost. =) yeaa im from MA as well. =D small world


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 13, 2012)

Snowdawg BX


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> Snowdawg BX



Mmmmmm. heard great things about the snowdawg. LOVE the structure of the buds. amazing


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 13, 2012)

cindy99 @ 7 weeks.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> cindy99 @ 7 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 2120500View attachment 2120502


deff a favorite.. got 3 small clones in flowering now about 2 weeks in. starting to frost up nice. the stem in between nodes are frosting up too. lol. love the smell.. Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Meintool (Apr 14, 2012)

nice buds guys..



well this is all i have to add to the mix... only my second and third plant so im still a newb but they look alright?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 14, 2012)

yeaa they look good man. =) keep it up. the last pic is interesting looking though... lol very strange lookin bud. wat strain is it??


----------



## Meintool (Apr 14, 2012)

it is bag seed...but the last pic looks odd because i honestly think the hermie plant that i cut down has pollinated that plant mainly on the top cola cause its at about 5 weeks and all the pistils at the very tip of the cola have turned red and receeded... one calyx split open and has a little green ball growing out of it as you can see which i am assuming is a seed :-\


----------



## Meintool (Apr 14, 2012)

hope that means i get femenized seeds?? then i can grow those seeds and actually veg them for a while and get some much bigger plants cause these are 12/12 from seed and they are very small..biggest is about a foot but they are covered in trichs... the pics dont do them justice lol


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 14, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmmm. heard great things about the snowdawg. LOVE the structure of the buds. amazing


it was done in 100% perlite using maxi bloom...


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 14, 2012)

well it looks great man. very nicely done!!


----------



## Meintool (Apr 14, 2012)

heres a couple new shots i took today.. sorry im using a crappy smart phone so these are about as high a quality pics as i can produce i think lol.. all these pics are from the same plant... btw its looking purple so maybe i should post it in the other thread lol but frosty to so... hmm where shall it belong 

cola





Lower bud 




lower growth shoot cola




main cola again


it might be a purple kush because i know i had some purple kush seeds but they got all mixed up so i have no idea... most of my seeds were bagseed though.. thing is it seems like no matter what i grow gets some purple in it and i doubt they are all purple strains.. though the one sativa dominant bagseed i have shows no discoloration except yellowing hmm im starting to think i have absolutely no idea how to use earth juice and that i am causing them to purple due to a dificiency meh still looks and smokes good but im sure im missing out on yeild and quality


----------



## Meintool (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL?? i definitely did not mean to attach all those pics wtf lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 15, 2012)

My latest creation:


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

looks dank as fuck


----------



## Killer Sativa (Apr 15, 2012)

Love Blue Dream, week 8


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 15, 2012)

Just harvested


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 16, 2012)

i have a blue dream i put into flowering about 2 weeks ago. this thing is a fucking monster!!!


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 16, 2012)

cc i would cut all the bottom leaves and stems off... the bottom 3rd


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

Leisure Suit Larry (Larry x Lost Coast og)












Extrema (Chem D x Herijuana)


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2012)

sourkush... real sourkush.. not dna's knockoff of my strain... grown by a test grower by name of howak47... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KiGKzKxkY4&feature=plcp&context=C4b5a2d7VDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX32oMTZFvNdBAgtr0qxaLf0%3D


----------



## theexpress (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVOzdrMIA8&feature=plcp&context=C4462b94VDvjVQa1PpcFMiRsB-QfFxX_CYr0WjyYK0w9QYki3PLqQ%3D


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

^^^
^^
Nice.


----------



## bobmarlet (Apr 17, 2012)

og kush and og purp


----------



## bobmarlet (Apr 17, 2012)

End of week 6.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking good, Bob Marlet


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 17, 2012)

agreeed. very nice. =)



*Purple Dog Kush Top Cola


*



looks MUCH frostier in person. very very frosty for a purple strain. deff the frostiest ive seen so far. and the bud is SOLID!! hard as a rock. =) not a bad strain actually. a lil harsh wen smoking.. but the color frost taste and yield is pretty good. =)​


----------



## bud7144 (Apr 17, 2012)

incredible man, looks so tasty!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 17, 2012)

yeaa its ridiculous how dense and solid the bud is! its like a fuckin weapon!


----------



## T Ray (Apr 17, 2012)

TGA Qush


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 18, 2012)

Mmmmmmm.. very niiiice as always T


----------



## bobmarlet (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks man


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 18, 2012)

PAGE 420! that purple dog kush is so beautiful  and the qush is absolutely amazing, dankcity


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 18, 2012)

White Widow x Critical+ from an earlier post





Hi-def http://i.imgur.com/gtudV.jpg

I couldn't decide which one.





Hi-def http://i.imgur.com/fUrCM.jpg


Emerald Jack x Grapefruit Krush up to bat.


----------



## JimmyT (Apr 18, 2012)

Creating Page 420 on 4/20. I'll continue subscribing to this awesome thread


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 19, 2012)

i have been thinkin that for a while.. hopin we made it to page 420 on 4/20.. 1 more day before it'll actually work... lets just hope theres not too many posts 2day... =( if any1 can.. they should hold off till tomorow to post pics... i mean... who wouldnt want their pics on page 420 on 4/20. =D


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Apr 19, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i have a blue dream i put into flowering about 2 weeks ago. this thing is a fucking monster!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124177View attachment 2124178View attachment 2124179


Youll get much better results if you cut off the bottom third of that plant. All those lower branches wont produce any buds worth keeping. It only takes away from the nice top buds.


----------



## rumors1011 (Apr 19, 2012)

had to post on page 420


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 19, 2012)

Me 2 
View attachment 2129197View attachment 2129200View attachment 2129201 Just finished harvesting.. What a crazy day.. Wohoo im done.. nighty night


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Harlequin. High CBD prOn.


----------



## SBsnypa (Apr 19, 2012)

check these frosty buds. Noob here. Ogre. Are they ready? 8 weeks flower.


----------



## shap3less (Apr 19, 2012)

this is my lady at about 3 weeks since showing pistils. bagseed, so strain is unknown

main cola:


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 20, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Harlequin. High CBD prOn.
> View attachment 2129452View attachment 2129453



Drool factor= +10 VERY nice!


----------



## hattowndank (Apr 20, 2012)

HAPPY 420 FROSTY BUDS!


----------



## oftheCosmos (Apr 20, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Harlequin. High CBD prOn.
> View attachment 2129452View attachment 2129453


*
I've been wanting this strain.....Nice pics bro, I'm sure it will be EXTRA Dank.*


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dream Queen aka Green Crack.

View attachment 2130905


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Dream Queen aka Green Crack.
> 
> View attachment 2130905


beautiful coloration man. +rep for suree


----------



## MonkE (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Black Domina

Day 19 12/12


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 21, 2012)

My cut of Elite's twisted purple og


----------



## Meintool (Apr 21, 2012)

either random bagseed or purple kush(dont know cause i got all my seeds mixed up) 12/12 from seed at about week 7 flower. 9 weeks from seed(showed pistles at 2 weeks from seed)


----------



## ubermench (Apr 21, 2012)

blow up the bud picture to blow up the pictures


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 22, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Harlequin. High CBD prOn.
> View attachment 2129452View attachment 2129453


Wow, not many people grow this strain due to unavailability...nice!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Northern lights, pushed it on this one with the nutes...hence slight leaf tip burn.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Cinderella 99 F4's PineApple Pheno


**
*


still young. (about 3 weeks i believe.) but i know they will be super frosty by the time they are done. i will be sure to post pics here as tehy get older. =)​


----------



## indipow82 (Apr 22, 2012)

Querkle killin it! My Alien Bomb is frosty as hell too!

View attachment 2132679


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 22, 2012)

Extrema (Chem d x herijuana)


















Leisure Suit Larry (larry x lost coast og)


----------



## oftheCosmos (Apr 22, 2012)

*Damn Capt. Sticky, even your leaves are trying to grow frosty buds. Nice plants...They're well tended too *


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 22, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Extrema (Chem d x herijuana)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks you guys.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Thanks you guys.


Resin production with most herijuana genetics is insanely high, nice work!

Hey, there's a leaf pic you posted that appears to have a bud formed where the leaf stem meets...WTH??...never seen that weird phenomenon.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've seen that on a few tga strains.. it is pretty rare.. but really cool looking.  not sumthin u see every day. Lol


----------



## Caligrower619 (Apr 25, 2012)

619 Blue Cheese


----------



## Syn311 (Apr 25, 2012)

Kali Mist at 60 days of 12/12


----------



## swampwater (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is one from this AM. My first grow, not sure of what it is (bag seed). Just started sixth week in flower.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 27, 2012)

here is all my current budding plants

CHOC. CHUNK MONKEY ^MANGO KUSH^
AK47^
Blueberry (Young) ^
Kushberry (1 of 3 pheno's I have, blueberry dom) ^
SKUSH^ (Purple Kush x Skunk)


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 27, 2012)

Lovin the chocolate chunky munkys man. I grew a small 1 before. Just a 12-12 from seed. Its was good.. but I'm wishing I gave it a better run.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 27, 2012)

My black domina @ day 22 12/12. 
grown under cfl's


----------



## Syn311 (Apr 27, 2012)

A quick pre-harvest branch. Fire and frosty!View attachment 2143183View attachment 2143184View attachment 2143185View attachment 2143186


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

Fuckin dynomite BBYY!!!!

Hey Chris you should run those again


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 28, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Fuckin dynomite BBYY!!!!
> 
> Hey Chris you should run those again


Lol. I plan on it.  after seeing that makes me deff wanna run them again! Gotta make sure I still have sum.. but bbys. Is looks fuckin bombbbbbbb!!!


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 28, 2012)

white larry og


----------



## BBYY (Apr 28, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Lol. I plan on it.  after seeing that makes me deff wanna run them again! Gotta make sure I still have sum.. but bbys. Is looks fuckin bombbbbbbb!!!


Im keepin this cut til I can dig threw and find another keeper of it. So if you get to it before me, let us know!


----------



## ManishWayz (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is my "Blue Ribbon"
View attachment 2145458View attachment 2145463View attachment 2145464View attachment 2145459View attachment 2145460View attachment 2145461View attachment 2145462


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 29, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Im keepin this cut til I can dig threw and find another keeper of it. So if you get to it before me, let us know!


aiiiight. ill let cha kno mann. =) loving ur cut tho. looks great. one of the reasons im not too fond of the gorilla grape is it was a low yielder... very nice stinky sticky buds... but not many of them. lol


----------



## T Ray (Apr 29, 2012)

Qush drying. 


View attachment 2146151


View attachment 2146157


View attachment 2146161

View attachment 2146162


----------



## BBYY (Apr 29, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> aiiiight. ill let cha kno mann. =) loving ur cut tho. looks great. one of the reasons im not too fond of the gorilla grape is it was a low yielder... very nice stinky sticky buds... but not many of them. lol


Its why i wanna keep looking. I see its potential and I bet im gonna dig the buds so i plan on revegging it and getting to the rest of the seeds whenever i can


----------



## NnthStTrls (Apr 30, 2012)

Strawberry Blue. Even the popcorn buds on this plant are absolutely covered in fantastic smelling trichomes.


----------



## swampwater (Apr 30, 2012)

All I know is that it is Indica Dom.


First time grow and these are from bag seeds I started to test my equipment prior to getting some killer clones.


----------



## shap3less (May 1, 2012)

random bagseed...week 5 in actual flowering


View attachment 2148757


View attachment 2148758


View attachment 2148759


View attachment 2148760


----------



## patrickkawi37 (May 1, 2012)

marleyXbubba


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 1, 2012)

Leisure Suit Larry
(larry x lost coast og)


----------



## Shadeslay (May 3, 2012)

(Skunk x AK47) x Grape Fruit Krush





Hi-res http://i.imgur.com/OBD10.jpg


Some crazy ass plants in this thread, I just hope I live long enough to encounter every single one.


----------



## beaver420 (May 3, 2012)

wonder women from nirvana seeds


----------



## chb444220 (May 3, 2012)

nice pics guys. =) keepem comin!


----------



## BBYY (May 3, 2012)

beaver420 said:


> wonder women from nirvana seeds


nice man! I just threw a wonder woman cross into flower. Its has that leaf structure so hope its following her cause yours if beautiful!


----------



## Nander (May 4, 2012)

Here are a few of mine. 
Twisted Sister. (bagseed)  
White Widow.  
Pineapple express.
Northern Berry. ( About 2 weeks into 12/12.)


----------



## Dr High (May 4, 2012)

Shadeslay said:


> (Skunk x AK47) x Grape Fruit Krush
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit this is unreal!!!
Where did you find this strain?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

Nander said:


> Here are a few of mine.
> Twisted Sister. (bagseed) View attachment 2153251
> White Widow. View attachment 2153256View attachment 2153257
> Pineapple express.View attachment 2153262
> Northern Berry. ( About 2 weeks into 12/12.)View attachment 2153263


 Is yur Northernberry from Peak Seeds? got soem nice color already!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Is yur Northernberry from Peak Seeds? got soem nice color already!


Hey, no talk of Peak around here...my secret...haha!.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hey, no talk of Peak around here...my secret...haha!.


 i fuckin laff every time you say that LOL 


HOARDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i fuckin laff every time you say that LOL
> 
> 
> HOARDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually, I already gave MJ props this week here publicly, it's in the email I just sent.

Happy Weekend All!


----------



## Nander (May 4, 2012)

Nope, got her from down state from a distant relative. I picked up pineapple from the same place. Sure is handy to have a few family members who are also legal and growing. May end up getting some Chemo Cindy. No idea what that is...


----------



## Shadeslay (May 4, 2012)

Dr High said:


> Holy shit this is unreal!!!
> Where did you find this stain?!


Crossed it myself, I kind of wish I had taken a clone from one or two of them. They turned out much better then I had anticipated.


----------



## Dr High (May 4, 2012)

some of the best looking buds i've seen dude. Just fantastic Super thick super dark red orange hairs... and very crystally and light looking calyxes. Mmmmmm


----------



## Syn311 (May 4, 2012)

Kali Mist main cola 110 grams wet.


----------



## Private Stash (May 5, 2012)

Hello..I'm Private Stash. I'm new to RIU..Just wanted to say HIGH! and post one of my beauties! This is Double Bubbleberry from Sagamartha Seeds. Smells like grape cool aide!


----------



## dbkick (May 5, 2012)

The mob boss...........


----------



## Shadeslay (May 5, 2012)

Dr High said:


> some of the best looking buds i've seen dude. Just fantastic Super thick super dark red orange hairs... and very crystally and light looking calyxes. Mmmmmm


Thanks, I can't help but feel I got really lucky with my first crosses, hopefully the rest have similar traits.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 5, 2012)




----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2012)

Private Stash said:


> Hello..I'm Private Stash. I'm new to RIU..Just wanted to say HIGH! and post one of my beauties! This is Double Bubbleberry from Sagamartha Seeds. Smells like grape cool aide! View attachment 2154759View attachment 2154761View attachment 2154763View attachment 2154764


sum of the best pics ive seen in a longggg time man. deff sum of my fav pics now tho. +Rep for sure.... mann.....


----------



## smokestaxx (May 5, 2012)

_*here are a couple of pics of my ak48 and a personal cross

AK-48
*_​_**__*




PERSONAL CROOS OF MINE

*_​


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2012)

*MOD (Mother Of Destruction)


*View attachment 2155343View attachment 2155345View attachment 2155346View attachment 2155348View attachment 2155349View attachment 2155350*




Cinderella 99 Bud


*View attachment 2155356View attachment 2155358*
*​


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

looks awesome mango


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2012)

very nice ak 48 man. =) i liked that strain. Nirvanas got sum great genetics at a real cheap price as well.


----------



## smokestaxx (May 6, 2012)

thnk u very much


chb444220 said:


> very nice ak 48 man. =) i liked that strain. Nirvanas got sum great genetics at a real cheap price as well.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2012)

Day 45 Flower.
8 Ball Kush
Grown under LED


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2012)

Thats great looking for led!


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2012)

...for LED.... pfffftt....


----------



## The Mantis (May 6, 2012)

Nice pics everyone. 

Here's a vortex flowering @ 6wks and a bud shot clipped after 51 days. Enjoy


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2012)

Guys are killing it with dank


----------



## ink the world (May 7, 2012)

TGA genetics Querkle


----------



## BBYY (May 7, 2012)

ccm cut at 9 weeks

Choc chunk x gorilla grape


----------



## BBYY (May 7, 2012)

double post, edited and removed it , Any mods stroll by this please remove ty


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 7, 2012)

nah leave it lol, the more dank the better 


those look fuckin bomb! you smashed it outa the park homie!


----------



## jamboss (May 7, 2012)

I concur, u broke sum1's windshield, smashed it to fucking pieces.


----------



## MonkE (May 7, 2012)

You can kinda see the frost here... I'll post better pics when it comes outa the jars.


----------



## ubermench (May 8, 2012)

O.M.G. looks so pretty.


----------



## Tbot (May 9, 2012)

Purple Kush  Good thread. Love the weeeed porn. Cheers,


----------



## swampwater (May 9, 2012)

*7 Weeks and I was planning on going 9 weeks
*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Peak Seeds BC Purple Kush x Skunk 

(Skunk Pheno)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Peak Seeds BC Purple Kush x Blueberry 

Heat was kind ahigh so they didnt turn purple ... but they get real dark when the tepms are low


----------



## ubermench (May 9, 2012)

this is my own hybred white widow(de shamans) x Satori(mandala) its yeilds 2to3 times white widows yield,&is about5% higher thc.it rocks!


----------



## oftheCosmos (May 9, 2012)

*^Nice cross, Looks very nice!! * +rep

*Satori is some dank!! imo * *I really like Mandalas gear*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

thats a pretty tight cross mang! nice work


----------



## ubermench (May 9, 2012)

they are W.W x dutch passion no.1
which I of course call" passionate
widow" they're very lemony so one pic has lemon widow under it but its the same cross.
everybody likes this strain about the best of all my hybrids because its high is mood elevating and at the same time very relaxing.imo its more lemony and yeilds better tha super lemon haze
which i bought a couple of seeds attitude pick n mix.like so many others I'ld love to be a master seed breeder.but alass and alack all I do is produce for myself and my freinds.But honestly my best strains are better yielding,stronger,more disease resistant and bug&mold resistant than 95% of the strains I've bought.still I'm really just another plagerist juggling dutch strains.I respect those true artists whoam travel the world collecting landraces and put together hybrids from their own aqusitions.my hats off to mandala,holysmoke and a couple of others that create from scratch.when you see these over domesticated strains that need to be braced up because the stem structure can not support mediocor sized buds .I feel that is the end result of over
combining the same old standards eg. W.W.,N.L., skunk no1,blueberry,haze,bgum & ak47.take away these strains ,and there would be very little left fron Holland.IMO.I'm sure this will piss off some hyper sensative folks,but its still the truth!
.,she finishes in 6wks, smells of lemon drops ,& is about20%,2.5oz average 30day veg yeild


----------



## ubermench (May 9, 2012)

thanks alot,I really appreciate that!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

thats some bomb to man! do you breed for outdoor only?


----------



## ubermench (May 9, 2012)

thanks dude,I also really like mandala no1 as a purple breeding stock its 21% & turns pure purple 1/2 the time!


oftheCosmos said:


> *^Nice cross, Looks very nice!! * +rep
> 
> *Satori is some dank!! imo * *I really like Mandalas gear*


----------



## ubermench (May 9, 2012)

no but I try very hard to keep toughness in my lines& finishing outdoors is the true test(imo). you'll open a whole kettle of fish if you get me statred on my own breeding program.suffice it to say I'm big on Gregore Mendel. but thanks its good for the ol ego


Dizzle Frost said:


> thats some bomb to man! do you breed for outdoor only?


----------



## ubermench (May 10, 2012)

1st pic is WWxSatori dried, a 96gr bud,the others are a 3weeks into bud mandala no.1 x tga deep purple (urkle varient) I'm planning to breed this plant to g13 purple haze a, and see what I get.I also have da shamans purple widow (sucked),and seedsmans purple bud(skunk no1 x urkle ) niether of them were really up to snuff.I'll see what the future bares fourth.I hope to create the ultimate purple strain!


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2012)

dizz.... how many fuckin plants do u have goin on!!?? lol. i keep seein pics of all this new strains... or hear u talkin about them.. and i didnt even kno u had/vegged them. lol. but seriously... wat do u have goin right now??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

ubermench said:


> 1st pic is WWxSatori dried, a 96gr bud,the others are a 3weeks into bud mandala no.1 x tga deep purple (urkle varient) I'm planning to breed this plant to g13 purple haze a, and see what I get.I also have da shamans purple widow (sucked),and seedsmans purple bud(skunk no1 x urkle ) niether of them were really up to snuff.I'll see what the future bares fourth.I hope to create the ultimate purple strain!
> View attachment 2161142View attachment 2161148View attachment 2161153


 Nice spear! 



chb444220 said:


> dizz.... how many fuckin plants do u have goin on!!?? lol. i keep seein pics of all this new strains... or hear u talkin about them.. and i didnt even kno u had/vegged them. lol. but seriously... wat do u have goin right now??


 I only got the Chocolate Mix and a Black Rose growing so 5


----------



## ubermench (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost I thank you most sincerely.Its truely pleasant to get some positive feedback. I posted how to rid weed of mold with a water cure method,and a post about a great new light I bought on e bay(a 50 watt single chip led) and my God you'ld think I'ld killed somebody.Jeeez! some people are hyper touchy !oh well I guess thats life . but still I take great pride in my hybrids and some positive feedback sure feels good.THANKS


----------



## dakinexcom (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Male Candy
> View attachment 1893607View attachment 1893608View attachment 1893609View attachment 1893610


Does it make me gay if I wana smoke those tric-o'z!?! LMFAO!


----------



## oftheCosmos (May 10, 2012)

ubermench said:


> thanks dude,I also really like mandala no1 as a purple breeding stock its 21% & turns pure purple 1/2 the time!


*Hmm i may have to give #1 a go then, I've been looking for a purp strain that everyone and their mother isn't running. My current Mandala strains that i recently purchased are: Beyond the brain, Fruitylicious, Kalichakra and Point of no Return...I also plan on getting some Far Out, Hubble Bubble & Hashberry on my next purchase.*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

ubermench said:


> Dizzle Frost I thank you most sincerely.Its truely pleasant to get some positive feedback. I posted how to rid weed of mold with a water cure method,and a post about a great new light I bought on e bay(a 50 watt single chip led) and my God you'ld think I'ld killed somebody.Jeeez! some people are hyper touchy !oh well I guess thats life . but still I take great pride in my hybrids and some positive feedback sure feels good.THANKS


yeah theres some touchy ass mofos here lol ... you shoudl take pride in yur crosses , especially when they work out well


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 10, 2012)

ubermench said:


> Dizzle Frost I thank you most sincerely.Its truely pleasant to get some positive feedback. I posted how to rid weed of mold with a water cure method,and a post about a great new light I bought on e bay(a 50 watt single chip led) and my God you'ld think I'ld killed somebody.Jeeez! some people are hyper touchy !oh well I guess thats life . but still I take great pride in my hybrids and some positive feedback sure feels good.THANKS


Well it might be because after someone corrected you from posting inaccurate information you responded with this...



ubermench said:


> first of all you little intellectually challenged idiot,its easy to proof.go to ebay krazyken4u is the handler.and I did make a mistake in lumens its 39500 not 39000.just because you're too stupid to simply look it up,others with a 3 digit I.Q might benefit from this sharing,its kind of the concept of this forum. you obviously are about 12 years old mentally judging from your "chronic the hemp hog " ,and your spaceship bs.there have been and still are a great many advances in l.e.d.'s .oh and I can buy and sell you're still lives with mommy in the basement ass.pop your pimples more carefully as the last one must have squirted out your frontal lobe.get a clue and do some research,if your not able ask an adult to help you!!!


Idk it could be me. Probably not tho.

Lol. I am not hyper touchy at all. Just sayin' it's funny. 

Sup Dizzle.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well it might be because after someone corrected you from posting inaccurate information you responded with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was talkin bout you ? lol your not a touchy dude , i assumed it was one of the sissy fuckers


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 10, 2012)

No No I just read it in the LED thread, nothing worth talking about honestly. Reading it made my brain hurt.


----------



## BlueB (May 10, 2012)

what's gonna turn out frostier? a pure sour d or the sour og kush crosses?


----------



## ubermench (May 11, 2012)

oftheCosmos said:


> *Hmm i may have to give #1 a go then, I've been looking for a purp strain that everyone and their mother isn't running. My current Mandala strains that i recently purchased are: Beyond the brain, Fruitylicious, Kalichakra and Point of no Return...I also plan on getting some Far Out, Hubble Bubble & Hashberry on my next purchase.*


hows fruttylisious? I really want to try it,asI understand it frutylisious in the ultimate expression of hashberry.I'ld get Satori.the males improve any strains potency,yet leave the flavor of the mother plant.But all the plants you breed it to will look like satori.Its a very dominant strain pheno/geno type wise.and the singular best purple strain for turning purple ,taste ,and good high is man. no 1. urkle is not as balanced a high'(stoney) seedsmsns purple bud is less potent(18%& leafier)as is purple widow.it smells of rassberries and is a beautiful plant.But of all seed co's. I respect mandala most as they use their own landraces to create their own truely new originals.they're my pot hero's


----------



## ubermench (May 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> Well it might be because after someone corrected you from posting inaccurate information you responded with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude thats out of context,I was insulted first.oh And God forbid someone share info about a fantastic new product on a grow forum.please forgive me.


----------



## ubermench (May 11, 2012)

BatMaN SKuNK said:


> No No I just read it in the LED thread, nothing worth talking about honestly. Reading it made my brain hurt.


Is that tough to cause?( sorry but you set me up for that)


----------



## BBYY (May 11, 2012)

BlueBerry @ four weeks flowersome Peak seeds Skunk x Purple Kush @ harvest after 8 weeksNot sure if i have added these pics yet but nice enought to do again if I did. Choc Chnky Monkey after being dried.


----------



## scroglodyte (May 11, 2012)

nice buds, BBYY. 
is this the "let's see who can win a pissing contest" thread?


----------



## BBYY (May 11, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> nice buds, BBYY.
> is this the "let's see who can win a pissing contest" thread?


t ynice buds yourself dude :yum:
Seems we are all the winners, As i am looking at yours and your smoking them and your looking at mine and im smokign it...catch me? weed is weed. Nothing to get jealous over i guess


----------



## scroglodyte (May 11, 2012)

Jack H. x Strawberry Cough x Skunk
50 days of 12/12


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2012)

lol. ughhh. cant we all just get along.... lol. ill have sum pics to throw up here this weekend. =) Cheese. Blue Dream.. MOD and sum cindy 99 as well. =)


----------



## scroglodyte (May 11, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Seems we are all the winners, As i am looking at yours and your smoking them and your looking at mine and im smokign it...catch me? weed is weed. Nothing to get jealous over i guess


i dig it


----------



## BBYY (May 11, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> lol. ughhh. cant we all just get along.... lol. ill have sum pics to throw up here this weekend. =) Cheese. Blue Dream.. MOD and sum cindy 99 as well. =)


ugh go home


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

fuck all you bastards with yur resin! lol jk

Nice gear boys


----------



## Cherrypoppa3886 (May 11, 2012)

Day 57 of my Nirvana auto bubbulicious . Harvesting next week. Led all the way.


----------



## motocycoplumber (May 11, 2012)

8 weeks into GREEN CRACK . This strain has been great from the beginning . It always is ahead of all my other strains when it comes to size and quality. I think its been cloned and re-cloned for over 2 years . It definitely has frost and strong sativa characteristics. Its grown indoor/outdoor in happy frog soil using heavy 16 nutrients. The photos are taken using a canon eos rebel in the raw and processed using ps premier elements.


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2012)

BBYY said:


> ugh go home


.........??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> .........??


lol i think he was fuckin with you


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2012)

lol. ok. i was confused for a sec. me and HC will be startin the grape apollos x P10's sooooon. =) excited to see how they turn out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

i laffed when i read it,,, cuz its yur thread LOL you were home


Yeah i seen that earlier, i bet there some potent mofoz!


----------



## chb444220 (May 11, 2012)

lol. i was thinkin the same thing.. i was like wow i got told to go home in my own thread. lol. i was sayin cant we all get along cuz that guy posted pics of his cross. adn the weight and then sum1 writes in big ass letters 96 grams i call bullshit. then all that otha shit abuot sum1 postin sum incorrect info and gettin called out or w.e. lol.just saw that HC said he may get a j ump start and start them soon... not if i beat him to it! >=) heeheehee.. lol.


----------



## ubermench (May 11, 2012)

HERE IS THE PICTURE OF THE DRIED 96GR DRIED BUD AND A PIC.6WKS INTO BUD.i DO NOT KNOW WHAT MORE i CAN DO TO PROOF IT!


----------



## shap3less (May 11, 2012)

judging by the size relative to that keyboard i'm not really doubting it, but a pic of it on a scale would go far..just sayin


----------



## ubermench (May 12, 2012)

shap3less said:


> judging by the size relative to that keyboard i'm not really doubting it, but a pic of it on a scale would go far..just sayin


Thanks,I'm sorry its been smoked on since the pic was taken.I just took the picture because it was a bud I was proud of.But thanks for the vote of confidence. happy trails.


----------



## ubermench (May 12, 2012)

Waggs said:


> Nice ones there!
> 
> Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


dude those are f-cking beautiful!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 12, 2012)

My black domina at day 39 of 12/12







Suck on it cfl haters


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> My black domina at day 39 of 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice man. lmfao. love the avatar.. CFL's are great. i agree. the pic in my avatar was grown from CFL's.. 3 1/2 ounces dry. heres a few shots of that plant.










ok maybe i got a li carried away with the pics... lol. i jsut always loved this plant. its White Widow from nirvana.. she was a beast!! lol and smelled like fruity pebbles!


----------



## Bucket head (May 12, 2012)




----------



## hellraizer30 (May 12, 2012)

Bucket head said:


>



...................like......................


----------



## Guitar guy (May 12, 2012)

That's a damn good yield with CFL's. I have nirvanas white widow under about 115 watts of CFL right now and looking at your pics, I'd say part of my plant is just about ready to harvest. Will take a look in an hour when its lights on and might chop some buds tonight.

Will post pics in this thread also. I'm only expecting a half o though, first grow ya know?


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

Guitar guy said:


> That's a damn good yield with CFL's. I have nirvanas white widow under about 115 watts of CFL right now and looking at your pics, I'd say part of my plant is just about ready to harvest. Will take a look in an hour when its lights on and might chop some buds tonight.
> 
> Will post pics in this thread also. I'm only expecting a half o though, first grow ya know?


you will be very happy with the WW man. =D still 1 of my favorite grows.. think its probly because it was my 1st grow. =) funny my 1st grow.. i had my biggest yield.. i have yet to beat the 3.5 ounce mark. lol. i got a blue dream that might be close.. depends on how much the buds fatten up. i had mine under about 300 watts of CFL's.. just completely surrounded the plant instead of keeping them all above the plants. that helped alot. ill be lookin forward to the pics. =D gonna be posting a few shots of my MOD. chopped a sample bud.. only at 6 weeks... but its jsut about done. looks like it will finish at around 7 weeks.


----------



## ubermench (May 12, 2012)

kushxoj said:


> my black domina at day 39 of 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ubermench (May 12, 2012)

bucket head said:


>


 damn nice !!!


----------



## Bucket head (May 12, 2012)

ubermench said:


> damn nice !!!


Thanks dude, truly is amazing chron!


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

heres a few shots of my MOD sample bud i just took. =)


*Mother Of Destruction @ 6 Weeks Flowerin (Took sample bud)*​


----------



## KushXOJ (May 12, 2012)

That WW was beast man !!! +rep
It's funny you say it smelled like fruity pebbles. 
Thats what I used to describe the smell of my domina in my thread.
A mix of fruity pebbles and captain crunch with a faint "purple "smell".


----------



## BBYY (May 13, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> My black domina at day 39 of 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill be happy to suck on that bud, guess i gotta hate on cfls.  nice bud dude


----------



## The2TimEr (May 13, 2012)

Afghan kush ruyder...






Had 2 of the AKR, both completley dfferent. the first pic is the smaller one i harvested before the other, she was just under 2 feet high with real small airy buds with 22grms, but my word did they pack a punch!
The second i just harvested was nearing 4 feet high and 4ft feet wide yeilding me 41grms of hard dense nuggetrons !!
the quality is right up there with the top photo plants, strongly suggest this strain to any auto growers


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> Afghan kush ruyder...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics man. buds look frosty as hell.


----------



## Beeb Beebman (May 13, 2012)

Hell yeah. Those AKR looks great! I'm really starting to take an interest in some of these AF strains. They look too cool for me to not try out and the AKR is the one I've had my eye on. Very nice pics my man. Keep it up.


----------



## Tbot (May 13, 2012)

heres my first grow and harvest Purple kush  I haven't smoked it yet and can't freaking wait.

View attachment 2166189View attachment 2166190View attachment 2166191View attachment 2166192View attachment 2166193View attachment 2166194


----------



## The Mantis (May 13, 2012)

new blue diesel w/ flash on - my desktop pic now


----------



## swampwater (May 13, 2012)

Two weeks to go.................#u(k...............


----------



## ubermench (May 13, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Thanks dude, truly is amazing chron!


 MANY tHANKS ,MOCHA SHAKA kHAN i DIG YOUR MASTER SHAKE PIC.


----------



## ubermench (May 13, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heres a few shots of my mod sample bud i just took. =)
> 
> 
> *mother of destruction @ 6 weeks flowerin (took sample bud)*​
> ...


thats some really unique, impressive looking bud(


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2012)

yeaa i cant wait to chop her down. =D should be about a week or so. deff gonna be an early finisher!


----------



## dapio (May 14, 2012)

Afghan Kush at 32 Days of Flower

View attachment 2166746


----------



## chb444220 (May 14, 2012)

*Heres my Blue Dream about 6 Weeks into Flowering. Very diff/exotic smell. Almost Minty.


**
*​


----------



## MajorCoco (May 14, 2012)

I've got to throw a couple of my pics on this thread!! My grow isn't finished yet, but hopefully there's room for a few more frosty porn shots on here...

The first photo was taken 22 days after switching to 12/12. The rest were taken today...34 days in  Strain is White Label - White ICE


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (May 14, 2012)

Jilly bean...


----------



## AEONS420 (May 14, 2012)

im new to posting but have neglected to post any pics 
these were pretty frosty im currently regrowing Church now
here's some Church & Ak-48


----------



## ubermench (May 15, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> I've got to throw a couple of my pics on this thread!! My grow isn't finished yet, but hopefully there's room for a few more frosty porn shots on here...
> 
> The first photo was taken 22 days after switching to 12/12. The rest were taken today...34 days in  Strain is White Label - White ICE
> 
> ...


Dude there's so much resin/juice in the tric heads ,for so early on in bud,that weed is going to be over-the-top badass when fully mature. YOU GROW BOY!


----------



## willhmx04 (May 15, 2012)

View attachment 2169297 View attachment 2169296View attachment 2169303:heres my green crack


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2012)

*Mother Of Destruction


**
*​


----------



## BBYY (May 17, 2012)

got it drying now


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

those came out nice as fuck BBYY


----------



## ogkush420 (May 17, 2012)

Figured id show off some sample nugs off my 8ball kush only 6 weeks in


----------



## motocycoplumber (May 17, 2012)

willhmx04 said:


> View attachment 2169297 View attachment 2169296View attachment 2169303:heres my green crack


Green crack is my best strain . I really have a good one going that outgrows in all areas compared to everything else I try to grow . Nice green crack dude!


----------



## MajorCoco (May 17, 2012)

ubermench said:


> Dude there's so much resin/juice in the tric heads ,for so early on in bud,that weed is going to be over-the-top badass when fully mature. YOU GROW BOY!


Cheers dude. I've got 2 other phenos of the same strain which are each a little lighter in resin, so I'll have some variety if this stuff is too heavy for keeping conversation going!!
This particular, really resinous pheno also seems to be only a week or two away from harvest as of today....though of course I won't know for sure until the day itself. If it does do that then that would only be 45-50 days of 12/12! From seed!! Nice.

I really wish I had enough room to have taken clones off this one


----------



## shap3less (May 17, 2012)

week 7 flower, unknown bagseed..one of the lower colas

View attachment 2172121


----------



## willhmx04 (May 17, 2012)

Yeah one of my favorites too. Sad thing is I took two clones of this plant and it never rooted. It happened to be the only two out of 25 that died. Just wasnt meant to be lol. Thanks for kind words, Peace


----------



## Sunbiz1 (May 18, 2012)

Sannies jackberry, week?....don't keep track anymore...lol


View attachment 2173167View attachment 2173168


----------



## chb444220 (May 18, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Sannies jackberry, week?....don't keep track anymore...lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2173167View attachment 2173168


jsut saw these in dizzes thread as well. very nice man. nice color as well. =) bet they smell great!


----------



## Shadeslay (May 19, 2012)

Quasar

Hi-res http://imgur.com/VQPgD,BYLws#1


----------



## PotPower (May 19, 2012)

45 days GDP, 3 weeks before finishing.





View attachment 2174467


----------



## Bucket head (May 19, 2012)

PotPower said:


> 45 days GDP, 3 weeks before finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bad link there dude.

Dont work, You have any other's ?


----------



## phizzion (May 20, 2012)

I've grown this strain twice, neither looked this good. Got two different pheno's, neither one had buds nearly as tight. One was splindly sativa, other was loose indica lean. Have two beans left, hope one is as fine as you've produced. Great job!


----------



## BBYY (May 21, 2012)

I know I posted his skush not sure if i posted the kushberries soz if i did post already, but enjoy regardless


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

total coverage of frost! nice one bro!


----------



## T Ray (May 22, 2012)

My latest batch of Chernobyl.

View attachment 2180525
View attachment 2180526

View attachment 2180527
View attachment 2180528

View attachment 2180530
View attachment 2180531
View attachment 2180532


I guess you could say they are frosty...

T-Ray


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (May 22, 2012)

Nice TRay.I haven't had Chernobyl runnin in a while. I have a really nice male and female going. I can't wait to blast some mature looking budshots in about 7 weeks lol


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful shots of Chernobyl! +rep


----------



## KushXOJ (May 22, 2012)

Black Domina 1 week from harvest 
cfl grow 
(smells like fruity pebbles)

Can't wait till I get this 600w hps 











And my Larry OG Kush (smells like pinesol)
I Have 2-3 weeks left on her


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 22, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Black Domina 1 week from harvest
> cfl grow
> (smells like fruity pebbles)
> 
> ...


+rep to you sir! Can't wait to see your 600w in action.


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

very nice man. =) they both look fuckin GREAT! u shold throws a few pics of that Larry OG over at the Kush Lovers thread. =) people would like to see that for sure. =)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/518173-kush-lovers-thread.html


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

that Black Domina looks edible for fucks sakes ! lol nice plant Kush


----------



## themullet (May 27, 2012)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!


wtf did you do this looks toxic^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 29, 2012)




----------



## FR33MASON (May 29, 2012)

Jillybean at 28 days flowering.


----------



## el throttle (May 30, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> holy shit huh... wow.. Looks like u wet ur leaves/plant.. and threw a bag of sugar at it!! lol i can see why u made it ur avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!! Fuckin NICE man!! what strain is that?? thats sum crazy lookin shit!! theres frost EVERYWHERE!! i bet even the soil on the bottom has some frost on it!!



That shit looks ice cold! frozen looking !lol badass bro!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> holy shit huh... wow.. Looks like u wet ur leaves/plant.. and threw a bag of sugar at it!! lol i can see why u made it ur avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.. The the whole thing is wet, the droplets are still on it. It's frosty, but some of the glistening is water.


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2012)

aaaahah! soo i was right! lol. =)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> aaaahah! soo i was right! lol. =)


You were dead on my dear Watson.


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2012)

yeaaa if u look in the top right corner.. u can see the actual droplets. =) still pretty frosty tho.. but i deff would be worries wetting the plants that far into flowering.... id be worried about mold....


----------



## FR33MASON (May 31, 2012)

Berry Bomb 1 week after harvest.
Smells like a tropical fruit salad which is driving me nuts as I want to sooo badly try this right now.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

Half of these are from google.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

Whos pics are from google?


----------



## FR33MASON (May 31, 2012)

Yeah...inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

Wow guys don't take too much offence..
LOL!

Anyways not your's..
You can simply tell from the URL.
Let me go find one.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

This is gonna be funny. I wonder who's posting pics from google.


----------



## FR33MASON (May 31, 2012)

Just in case there is any doubt...
These buds are mine.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

I think I know who hes talking about. There was a guy on here some months ago spamming pics from google. If I remember right, he admitted they weren't his. Could be a different person all together.


----------



## FR33MASON (May 31, 2012)

Whoops, I was a bit of a quick draw there nice ol bud...time for a bowl.


----------



## spongey600 (May 31, 2012)

great pics! i am getting my hands on a 105mm macro lens this weekend so i will try to take pics to share! nothing special as this is my first grow, but i am happy


----------



## kermit2692 (May 31, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Half of these are from google.


dont forget once your pic is uploaded to the net it will come up in a google search depending on key words  ...i wonder if any of my most recent grow made it to google lol couple of the pics on this list arent so frosty but a few of them are quite nice namely the one that says best midflower closeup, nice shot preharvest, and the couple tht say best pics..at least i was happy with em lol...not so much sugar on the leaves but the buds were quite fuzzy...link- https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/523547-paradise-whiteberry-grow-smoke-report.html


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 31, 2012)

I didn't think of that part..
Ok guys I take it back.


----------



## kermit2692 (May 31, 2012)

lol hey you could have been right though..some people just want a pat on the back and i wouldnt put it past em to steal pics offline, but on the other hand once the internet has gobbled something up it spits it back out wherever it wants to ..


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (May 31, 2012)

Definitely not THE frostiest, but pretty sweet.
12/12 Lemon Haze. Tomorrow, for her, 'tis holocaust day.

View attachment 2193827

View attachment 2193828


----------



## FR33MASON (May 31, 2012)

juicy looking top^^^


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2012)

lol. i was wondering the same thing. lol. i was like hell no my pics arent from google... and shit.. if they are. google stole them from MEEE! lol. ive had a few ppl do that over at the Purplest Bud thread.. (this threads sister i guess u could say) had sum1 post a pic of a plant with pink hairs... and said he grew it.. his friend gave him clones... he grew 35 of them. but doesnt kno the strain..... =/ but ive seen that pic on google before... lol. i asked about it.. but no response... =/ if ur gonna steal google pics at least just say heyy. found these pics on google. thought they should be in the thread... thats it. lol. dont say theyre yours. but dont have any other pics of them. and dont have any info on them.. tisk tisk tisk... lol


----------



## lordjames (Jun 4, 2012)

View attachment 2198582

ready?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 4, 2012)

lordjames said:


> View attachment 2198582
> 
> ready?


Not from what im seeing


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2012)

lordjames said:


> View attachment 2198582
> 
> ready?


almost. still got a lil bit longer. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 4, 2012)

My cured 8 Ball Kush....


----------



## T Ray (Jun 4, 2012)

My latest workings....

Nobyl Queen















(To get a idea of what she looks like in full)






T-Ray


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2012)

T Ray said:


> My latest workings....
> 
> Nobyl Queen
> 
> ...


wow. very interesting bud structure!! =) beautiful pics as always


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 4, 2012)

More White Ice...only a week or 2 left now hopefully...


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 4, 2012)

i miss growing photo period plants now looking at all these haha

Afghan kush ryder auto flower... skinny small buds , but this was some of the strongest shit i ever smoked !!


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 4, 2012)

hold on i wanna go to the beginning of this thread and fap for 440 pages. LOL jk but Damn you guys got some nice stuff


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 4, 2012)

Waggs said:


> Nice ones there!
> 
> Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


wow way to show him up >< 

joking aside wow.


----------



## BBYY (Jun 5, 2012)

the most recent buds / posts are looking real nice great job growers! +rep to you all!!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 5, 2012)

afghan kush ryder no. 2 







42 grms of autoflower dankness in 10 weeks !


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 5, 2012)

42 grams dry?


----------



## marc88101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hindu kush, about 2 weeks from harvest


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 5, 2012)

here's a few of mine
TGA Chernobyl 8 week 
BC Anasthesia 8 week 


all organic. yield i forgot about

Chernobyl after a cure was some of potentest flavoured weed ive ad


----------



## oftheCosmos (Jun 5, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> here's a few of mine
> TGA Chernobyl 8 weekView attachment 2200665View attachment 2200646View attachment 2200666 View attachment 2200633View attachment 2200634View attachment 2200635View attachment 2200636
> BC Anasthesia 8 week View attachment 2200637View attachment 2200638
> 
> ...


*Geez that Chernobyl looks killer, I could only imagine the bubble hash produced from those flowers *


----------



## marc88101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Some of the sugar leaves on my Hindu plants


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 7, 2012)

Blue Hash....

not done curing.... another 2 weeks or so 

View attachment 2203053View attachment 2203054


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 7, 2012)

canna_420 said:


> here's a few of mine
> TGA Chernobyl 8 weekView attachment 2200665View attachment 2200646View attachment 2200666 View attachment 2200633View attachment 2200634View attachment 2200635View attachment 2200636
> BC Anasthesia 8 week View attachment 2200637View attachment 2200638
> 
> ...


Sweet. I ordered some Chernobyl beans earlier today...  I heard they were good.


----------



## canna_420 (Jun 8, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Sweet. I ordered some Chernobyl beans earlier today...  I heard they were good.


yer, its in the pheno selection I ad 2 from 3 beans not bad as i got another 7 left


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 13, 2012)

Blueberry Headband @ 5 wks.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2012)

very niiiice very niiiiicee! tye lineage sounds great.


----------



## permat (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice buds guys wish i had a camera besides my cell, my shit is hella frosty but pics look yellow not white..


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 14, 2012)

*Check out this querkle cut, shes unreal! Most flavor ever in this one, not to mention the off the charts potency!




*


----------



## lightitsmokeit420 (Jun 14, 2012)

View attachment 2213497View attachment 2213498View attachment 2213499not even matured fully yet obviously but still looking mighty frosty for a sativa bagseed any guess on strain guys????


----------



## charface (Jun 14, 2012)

I broke these and had to take them earlier than planned but they work.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2012)

charface said:


> View attachment 2213519View attachment 2213521
> I broke these and had to take them earlier than planned but they work.


still look frosty as fuck. i wold be happy with them. =)


----------



## calicatt79 (Jun 15, 2012)

I just had to share a few of my Bubblelicious girls. Almost ready now  

Not too shabby for organics and CFL's eh?


----------



## mr.kNOw1 (Jun 17, 2012)

nirvana bubblelicious & white castle day 52 close upsView attachment 2216100View attachment 2216101View attachment 2216102View attachment 2216103View attachment 2216104View attachment 2216105


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 17, 2012)

Those of you guys getting real close with the pics...
What lens are you using? Or is it just a filter?


----------



## mr.kNOw1 (Jun 17, 2012)

im using the camera on my android phone, but with a free app calld the ultra magnifier.. i've tried digital cameras on micro or macro or whatever in the past with no success whatsoever.. this is the 1st time i've ever got a good close up shot that did my nugs justice.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have a canon xti I just bought. I'm sure it's more than capable, just not sure which lens I should purchase.


----------



## charface (Jun 18, 2012)

I use the macro setting with no flash, just a moderately well lit area and don't zoom in.
Put the cam about an inch or two away and shoot. I could further zoom with a photo program
and save in it so you could look right up the plants butt-hole but that aint respectful.
Still I might!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2012)

a good way to get closeups with any camera... just get up close with the camera.. as close as you can get without it being too fuzzy/blurry... then view the pics on ur camera.. zoom in while viewing.. it should be very clear... there should be an option to crop that shot.. another trick is to take the pic.. upload it on the computer. and open the pic in windows picture viewer or w.e. that program is.. and crop the pic using that. or zoom in and crop. 1 last trick is to get a magnifying glass.. and hold it in front of the lens.. it takes a lil practice.. cuz u have to get close enough so that the magnifier is clear.. but u can get a nice shot doing that as well. helps if u take off the flash.. if u need light. just hang a light about the plant/bud ur taking a picture of. or move the plant near the light. =) ive dont this many times... zooming and cropping pics on the camera itself works best. sumtimes thats how i check trichs. lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2012)

charface said:


> I use the macro setting with no flash, just a moderately well lit area and don't zoom in.
> Put the cam about an inch or two away and shoot. I could further zoom with a photo program
> and save in it so you could look right up the plants butt-hole but that aint respectful.
> Still I might!


lol. didnt see this post. before i made my post.. lol. pretty much said the same thing.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 18, 2012)

O.K. here's my ladie's 3 more week's but really sweet for a gheto (cheap ass grow)....coment's welcome! jackView attachment 2217481


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2012)

cheap ass grows are better than no grows. =)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 18, 2012)

Blueberry Headband (Blueberry x Emerald OG x Cali Sour D x Pre-98 Bubba) @ 6 weeks


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 18, 2012)

So Your in "THE STREECH" wishing you the best bud's jack...what is the linage? look's like my haze....smell's really sweet like honey! How about those ladies?? Looking good! O.K. didn't see the headband....nice have some seed's may do next round...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 18, 2012)

charface said:


> I use the macro setting with no flash, just a moderately well lit area and don't zoom in.
> Put the cam about an inch or two away and shoot. I could further zoom with a photo program
> and save in it so you could look right up the plants butt-hole but that aint respectful.
> Still I might!




Do you have a DSLR as well?


----------



## mr.kNOw1 (Jun 18, 2012)

beautiful!! better than what im doin under 1 000 watt hps. good shit!


----------



## T Ray (Jun 18, 2012)

Nobyl Queen 






















T-Ray


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 19, 2012)

Jillybean...no time for chit chat...still trimming LOL.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 20, 2012)

You guy's and gal's have real camera's not like me!! Nice PIC"S my brother's and sister's!!Can't compete with you guy's but am happy with my gheto grow we all do what we can...jack!!This am still 3 week's to go ugh!!............View attachment 2220389View attachment 2220390View attachment 2220391View attachment 2220392


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2012)

sandiegojack2 said:


> You guy's and gal's have real camera's not like me!! Nice PIC"S my brother's and sister's!!Can't compete with you guy's but am happy with my gheto grow we all do what we can...jack!!This am still 3 week's to go ugh!!............View attachment 2220388View attachment 2220389View attachment 2220390View attachment 2220391View attachment 2220392


a ghetto grows better than no grow at all. =) they look great.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

My grow is ghetto. Everything is extremely budget or home made with shit I had laying around the house.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 20, 2012)

That's awesome "where their's a will there's a way!! Maybe gheto but still class "my friend's all think it's top quality" most been smoking over 1/2 centuary!! There's some quality people on here my friend and know your one. jack


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2012)

yeaa my 1st grow was extremely ghetto.. had CFL's tied to shoelaces that were tied to teh pole in my closet... lol. and ut the bottom off my pot and filled another pot with soil.. and placed the first pot right on top.. but yet.. i yielded 3 1/2 ounces dry... and it was one of my best grows! lol. jsut goes to show that ghetto isnt always bad.. heck out sum pis from that grow.. one of my FAV grows ever. its Nirvana's White Widow... smelled JUST like Fruity Pebbles.. I would reccomend this strain to EVERYONEEEE. after seeing these pics... i am going to order some more White Widow. lol. enjoyyy


​


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2012)

funny.. sais u live north of boston. =) i live in boston! well.. in MA. not in Boston itself. lol


----------



## Wordz (Jun 20, 2012)

northern lights x cannalope haze x northern lights 3 weeks of drying and curing 13 week flower


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 20, 2012)

CHB....Tewksbury.....in the stick's ha ha....moved here from california just in time for the blizzard of 78...wife and three kid's...much better for the family..too many crazyes in san diego then...kid's small wanted better people around found it....jack..glad to meet you bro! 62 yo old fart here but not dead..been growing since I was seventeen!!been toking much longer...13...engineer for cnc machine shop (screw machine's)..retired home taking care of my love....wife has hashamoto's disease...only way to keep sanity is to grow and have what I want!!New pic's Smiling now!wordz jar cure??thank's jack


----------



## Wordz (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah that's jar cure


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 20, 2012)

here's a little frost for ya...

View attachment 2221214 View attachment 2221215 View attachment 2221211

View attachment 2221213 View attachment 2221212 View attachment 2221210


----------



## Wordz (Jun 20, 2012)

what is that phil?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 20, 2012)

Wordz said:


> what is that phil?


i thought it was cheese until yesterday. i have a shitload of seeds in the freezer. i think i grabbed the wrong back when i was starting some new moms. pretty sure it's sour diesel. either that or those cheese plants go bananas for some supplemental UV light. lol.


----------



## Wordz (Jun 20, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i thought it was cheese until yesterday. i have a shitload of seeds in the freezer. i think i grabbed the wrong back when i was starting some new moms. pretty sure it's sour diesel. either that or those cheese plants go bananas for some supplemental UV light. lol.



bad ass no matter what it is.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 20, 2012)

Wordz said:


> bad ass no matter what it is.


thanks. they're going dark on friday morning for 48 hours and then chop on sunday. gotta make room for the new girls.


----------



## B.B.V.C. (Jun 20, 2012)

hey chb444220!! i knew your name seemed familiar i followed that whole ww grow and it inspired me to buy nirvana white widow (got them sitting in my drawer right now) i cant wait to pop them and beautiful plant by the way


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2012)

tewksbury isnt too far from me. =) i live about 30 mins from the cape. =) no kids for me. =) im still a youngin! hahaha. only 23. goin on 24 in a month or 2. its cool meetin ppl in the area. small world. =) how u liking this heat wave!!?? hit 96 today where i am.. very very very humid too! =(


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 20, 2012)

B.B.V.C. said:


> hey chb444220!! i knew your name seemed familiar i followed that whole ww grow and it inspired me to buy nirvana white widow (got them sitting in my drawer right now) i cant wait to pop them and beautiful plant by the way


hahaha. yeaaa that was me! =) im thinkin about purchasing some more! lol. havent yet had a strain like that. the last plant (blue dream) gave me 97 grams dry. which was deff nice. =) glad to have inspired ya! if u need any help with anything just lemme kno. =)


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 20, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> tewksbury isnt too far from me. =) i live about 30 mins from the cape. =) no kids for me. =) im still a youngin! hahaha. only 23. goin on 24 in a month or 2. its cool meetin ppl in the area. small world. =) how u liking this heat wave!!?? hit 96 today where i am.. very very very humid too! =(


Tewksbury? Mass? Who lives there? That's where I grew up!


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 21, 2012)

yeath over by silver lake..97 deg here today only plant's have ac so i'm sitting in front of fan's..have three son's three grandchildren...here all the time no one but one know's what grandpa does in his work shop!!ha ha..small grower but great bud's!!not too many from here on line! all us mass asshole's!(and old fart's!)..stay cool brother!..jack..if you ever have a problem and need help e-mail me...i'll private msg you with it!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2012)

you got it man. and yeaa its supposesd to be even hotter today.. ughhhh. only have an AC in my kithen.. might have to pull up a chair and sit in front of it. yeaaa im just a small time grower too. just a nice hobby. might sell a lil to a couple friends and family. but thats about it. =) yeaa we had a MassHole thread a while back. idk wat happened to it..?


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 21, 2012)

funny shit guy! I'm home 24/7 taking care of wife has hasimoto's (swelling of the brain) and quit work 2 year's ago....money's tight but we'll make it...just no money for reefer so....haven't grown in a few year's last time was middlesex fell's reservation...and lost some to theive's... so now can only do inside...but manage my gheto grow for nice frosty bud's you dream about...my house is smelling a little "sweet" so have to get some ono to put at the top of cellar stair's!!will be cropping in three week's have clone's in clone room ready!! see pic jack..View attachment 2221952View attachment 2221955


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 21, 2012)

the plants look great man. nice and frosty! wat strain is it again?? im sorry to hear about ur wife. =/ good shes got sum1 like u to be able to stay home and take care of her/keep her company. =) does she smoke? wonder if it would help with her condition? have u looked into an ionizer before? i have an air purifier.. which has an ionizer in it.. had it for years now.. for a while.. it was my only source of air circulation.. just got a new fan a couple weeks ago tho. but im tellin ya man.. u can sit in my room.. and wouldnt even kno anything was growing in my closet.. cant smell it at all.. only downfall.. wen u harvest. and dry/cure.. there is a lack of smell to it. =/ doesnt smell "as dank" as it could or as sum of the stuff you buy on the street. i men wen u break a nice nug open. u can deff smell it.. dont get me wrong.. u can still smell it... and it smells great. but its not overwhelming. but if ur not selling it. it doesnt really matter. =) i would look into 1. had mine for about 5 years id say. been using it for growing for 3-4 years now. and have yet to change the filter or anything... lol. idk if thats exactly a good thing.. lol. just sayin. doesnt need much upkeep. =)

if u go to homedepot.com and type in air purifier.. u can find sum.. also i just checked home depot.. type in ionizer for the search.. they have a table fan with an iozier. =D im sure that would help as well. wish i remembered where i got mne. its made by holmes. actually.. here.. just searched google for it.. and i found my exact model. on ebay for like $20 bucks... i would deff recommend it!! heres the link

***Anyone looking for something to help with odor control check out this link. I have this make and model.. and you can sit in my room.. and not even smell the plants growing in my closet... even with the door open! deff recommend it. check it out. $20.00 on ebay.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Holmes-HAP-240-Air-Cleaner-Purifier-W-Ionizer-Table-Office-Desktop-White-/160827494871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257210d1d7 

take care Jack


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 21, 2012)

chb..have ozonizer works great but only run in room next to grow as it will remove smell from the plant's too!! ONA is the stuff one can top of stairs where smell leaks and nothing just didn't do yet really love the smell!! Ionizer's are better but your unit look's good I'll get one!! Thank's my friend! jack


----------



## mon3ymak3n (Jun 22, 2012)

fucking awesome thread here im so jealous of many of you i hope mine will turn out the same


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 22, 2012)

CHB>>>Thank you my friend..I'm currently growing Barney's LSD and G13/haze really streches!! ordered holmes last night THANK"S!...Keep smiling!! jack


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Post a pic or two...we all start somewhere!!maybe we can be of help? my first grow was awful and almost gave up except for a friend.....been growing over 50 year's..you can grow just like any of us it's all about learning going slow and steedy my grow's aren't internet grow's they are real and therefore take a lot longer than "advertised! my average grow from starting seed's is not 95 day's more like 120 day's...cloning on line say's 2 week's for root's but I prune off the first and it take 4 week's for much better prepared plant's and will bloom forever!! ha ha...if you have question's just ask! most people on here are experienced and willing to help if possible! my grow is ghetto but doe's the trick! built from scratch $255.00 a lot off of craig's list for free...62yo fart lacking fund's for 'Proffesional" set-up jack..


----------



## HapaHaole (Jun 22, 2012)

mon3ymak3n said:


> fucking awesome thread here im so jealous of many of you i hope mine will turn out the same


Could not have said it any better! "Bud-Porn" at its finest!


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hapa!...If I wanted BUD PORN>>would grow one no lst and get that 36" cola mother but as you can see I split my plant's energy to many area's thus better yield's but no real BUD PORN! I love my plant's but really not BUD PORN!..I grow slow and don't pump the plant's only get what she want's to give!! No growth hormone's and little if any nute's (sometime's give's me CA_MG Deficiency but treat and all set...Doesn't smoke like ass or burn like a road flare!....very sweet what I consider some of the best! (we all feel this way due to our pride and effort's!) ANYONE CAN GROW>>>THEY ARE WEED"S!!!!just help them out and they will return the favor 10 fold!! jack Wishing you the best with your grow brother!!Apreciate your comment's thank you! jack


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 23, 2012)

Jillybean dried and ready for cure...



































Can't wait to give it a try in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

buds are looking great free! nice work man. i've got mine in the dark right now till monday morning. then i'm gonna chop 'em and hang them up to dry.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 23, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> buds are looking great free! nice work man. i've got mine in the dark right now till monday morning. then i'm gonna chop 'em and hang them up to dry.


Thanks Scooby. In the basement where I am at, the humidity is less than 20% so I only hung mine for just over 48 hours then I use a paper bag in a plastic bag for the next 48 hours and now are in jars. No grassy, hay smell so I seem to be on track. 

Happy news on your harvest for Monday...Good way to nix monday blues...if that exists in Costa Rica hehe.
You probably have more ideal conditions for a slower dry. I think I am going back to my old way of hanging with fan leaves on the Jack The Ripper which by the way is at 28 days flowering today. 

Here is a couple pics:
















Super bushy for not being topped.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 23, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Thanks Scooby. In the basement where I am at, the humidity is less than 20% so I only hung mine for just over 48 hours then I use a paper bag in a plastic bag for the next 48 hours and now are in jars. No grassy, hay smell so I seem to be on track.
> 
> Happy news on your harvest for Monday...Good way to nix monday blues...if that exists in Costa Rica hehe.
> You probably have more ideal conditions for a slower dry. I think I am going back to my old way of hanging with fan leaves on the Jack The Ripper which by the way is at 28 days flowering today.
> ...


nice bro. yea, kinda hard to any monday blues down here.

it's the other way around for me. way too much humidity. i have a seperate tent and dehu here at the house just for drying and curing. i usually keep the temp around 75 and the humidity at 50% for drying? what do you think is ideal temp/humidity? seems to be a big debate. i like to slow cure but for drying it usually takes me about 7 days at 50%.

had a quick turnaround on those last girls. maybe i got my weeks messed up. anyway, my other girls have only been in flower like 16-17 days and i was already pulling the other out. usually it's more like 30-35. they did finish up pretty quick though. these are sitting in the dark for 24 hours right now. had to take them out the other day while i was doing some work in the tent. they love the sun!


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> nice bro. yea, kinda hard to any monday blues down here.
> 
> it's the other way around for me. way too much humidity. i have a seperate tent and dehu here at the house just for drying and curing. i usually keep the temp around 75 and the humidity at 50% for drying? what do you think is ideal temp/humidity? seems to be a big debate. i like to slow cure but for drying it usually takes me about 7 days at 50%.


You are so nice to let your girls out to stretch their branches and sun themselves...That'll make for some happy buds.

As far as the whole fast / slow dry and cure issue, I see it as this:
The combinations of fast dry, long cure and slow dry and shorter cure are in my opinion, six of one and half a dozen of the other.
Either one, if instituted correctly, can produce superior results. 

In the world of dehydration, the quicker you dry something, the more of the properties and qualities of the product being preserved is kept. With Mj that is good to a point. If you dry too quickly and thoroughly, you preserve things like chlorophyll which is one thing you don't want in your smoke. That is where your cure comes into play. Curing is nothing more than controlled decomposition. Many things that we enjoy consuming in life are subjected to controlled decomposition such as wine, beer, cigars, cheese, beef, etc. and Mj depends on the curing of it's flowers to become something nice and plesant.

If you are drying in an environment that has a relative humidity of 50% or greater, you are slow drying, and slow drying to me is drying and curing at the same time as the plant matter begins to break down while hanging and once your buds are to a level of dryness, you continue the curing process in humidors until it turns into something that YOU like. 

Personally, I think that the drying should be at least slowed down to 5 days so that the chlorophyll and starches can begin to break down and as much of essential oils are retained in the bud and to me, slow dried and cured bud has always been a little smoother smoke.

I try and keep the humidity in my jars at around 50 - 55% for as long as possible. My smoking buds are usually around 25 to 30% moisture and all I know is my friends and family like what is produced and that is what counts...and it all boils down to TIME... Regardless of the steps taken...the longer the cure, the better your smoke will be.

Edit: One thing is decaroboxylation only occurs in an anerobic environment so I have always wondered if you were to use CO2 or N2 in your jars, if that would speed up the process at all and affect your end result in a good ar bad way.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 24, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> I try and keep the humidity in my jars at around 50 - 55% for as long as possible. My smoking buds are usually around 25 to 30% moisture and all I know is my friends and family like what is produced and that is what counts...and it all boils down to TIME... Regardless of the steps taken...the longer the cure, the better your smoke will be.



Really? Isn't 25-30% really dry? I keep mine in the jar at about 58% and it's not too dry. Just seems 25% would just turn it all to dust.


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 24, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Really? Isn't 25-30% really dry? I keep mine in the jar at about 58% and it's not too dry. Just seems 25% would just turn it all to dust.


I think he's saying he cures at 50-55, but once he pulls a bud out to smoke it dries up more. As long as the cure is done properly I don't mind crumbly weed at all as it's easy to prepare, but then I smoke joints, not spliffs, so maybe that makes a difference for me.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 24, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Really? Isn't 25-30% really dry? I keep mine in the jar at about 58% and it's not too dry. Just seems 25% would just turn it all to dust.


 Sorry, to clarify, I like to dry my buds out for smoking (25 to 30%). they are stored at around at least 50% humidity and some I even try and keep as high as 62% humidity.


----------



## jpockets420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Not as frosty as what has been posted here...but still very frosty for me 

My Sensi Star at day 47 of flower
View attachment 2225928View attachment 2225929View attachment 2225930


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> You are so nice to let your girls out to stretch their branches and sun themselves...That'll make for some happy buds.
> 
> As far as the whole fast / slow dry and cure issue, I see it as this:
> The combinations of fast dry, long cure and slow dry and shorter cure are in my opinion, six of one and half a dozen of the other.
> ...


nice free. thanks for sharing that info. 

the girls sue do like to get out in the sun every once and i while. i wish i coul take them out in flower but they are just too bulky at that point. i only take them out in veg when i have to do stuff in the room. might start taking them out more often though. i would love to be able to do an outdoor grow but it's just not possible here with the bugs and humidity. if it were legal i'd look into a greenhouse; but even then i'd be dealing with some issues.

i always hang dry my plants in a seperate tent i have setup. the dehumidifier keeps it around 40-45% humidity. it usually takes me 7 days to dry everything. then i jar it up and begin curing. i use those little round cigar box hygrometers. they work great for curing in jars. i've always cured for another 7-10 days before bagging up the product that i'm going to sell. after that the smoke that i keep is constantly curing.

that would be a cool experiment with the Co2. i'm gonna do a little research on that and see what i can find. i'll keep you posted if i see anything about it.


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jun 24, 2012)

This is my first grow. I got these seeds from a friend, regular seeded bud ("bagseed", or w/e you wanna call it). This plant has been flowering just under 6 weeks.. =)


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 24, 2012)

I finally figured out how to take a shot with the grow lights on


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 24, 2012)

Orale Hugo! some super sugary goodness there!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> I finally figured out how to take a shot with the grow lights on
> 
> View attachment 2226166View attachment 2226172View attachment 2226176View attachment 2226177View attachment 2226186View attachment 2226187View attachment 2226190View attachment 2226191View attachment 2226194View attachment 2226195View attachment 2226196View attachment 2226197View attachment 2226199View attachment 2226192View attachment 2226193View attachment 2226188View attachment 2226189View attachment 2226178View attachment 2226179View attachment 2226180View attachment 2226181View attachment 2226182View attachment 2226183View attachment 2226184View attachment 2226185View attachment 2226173View attachment 2226174View attachment 2226175View attachment 2226167View attachment 2226168View attachment 2226169View attachment 2226170View attachment 2226171


Lots of dank right there rep to you sir!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all very much, for the good words, likes and rep.

What a difference I've seen, going from flowering under CFL's, to a 600W HPS, to (now) 2, 600W HPS and 1, 400W MH.

All my plants have been vegged under CFL's so far, and I'm very happy with the results, but all my ballasts are "dual", so I'm going to try vegging with HID for a change. Opinions?

Have fun all


----------



## ROFLhacks (Jun 25, 2012)

not the frostiest bud but it sure is big. Strain is GHS Kalashnikova


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 25, 2012)

lookin nice man. =)


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

one plant trimmed. 3 more to go.

View attachment 2227920 View attachment 2227918 

View attachment 2227917 View attachment 2227919


----------



## skunkd0c (Jun 25, 2012)

some of the better phenos i have on this current run, just chopped these ladies down 

Biker kush 






























Blues






























Eisbaer
















NLXBB






























Angel Heart










































peace


----------



## cindysid (Jun 25, 2012)

ROFLhacks said:


> View attachment 2227177
> 
> not the frostiest bud but it sure is big. Strain is GHS Kalashnikova


 Looks nice, thanks for posting, I have one of those going outdoors right now!


----------



## doz (Jun 27, 2012)

Vanilla Kush from Barney's Farm

View attachment 2231027


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 28, 2012)

Nug O Blueberry Headband


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 28, 2012)

different buds . .. no questions


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

here's my 4th attempt!! my monster plant scrog!!

Jack herer x skunk


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 28, 2012)

awesome pics guys!! 450 pages of amazing bud porn!! =D heyyy Capt... did u have a few pics in Hightimes last month?? saw pics of sum BlueBerry HeadBand in there.. and the only other place ive seen that strain is here... from you. =)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 28, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> awesome pics guys!! 450 pages of amazing bud porn!! =D heyyy Capt... did u have a few pics in Hightimes last month?? saw pics of sum BlueBerry HeadBand in there.. and the only other place ive seen that strain is here... from you. =)


No, wouldn't be me.  I've never sent pics to high times, probably should though and see if one makes it in there. That would be neat.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 28, 2012)

yeaa u take sum rgeat pics and have sum great lokin plants as well. i sent a couple in a week or so ago. they put them on the website. hopin they make it in the magazine. =)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 28, 2012)

Blueberry Headband keeper pheno


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

gorgeous colours, awesome erb mate!!! stickyfingers you deserve your name 

looks so smooth, tasty and soothing for erb, like it would slide down the throat and leave nothing bud deeeelish flavour


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 28, 2012)

yeaa Captain. lookin good as always. nice and frosty. guessin shes a lil sensitive to nute tho huh? theyre almost glowing. =)


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 28, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa Captain. lookin good as always. nice and frosty. guessin shes a lil sensitive to nute tho huh? theyre almost glowing. =)


That would be from the plutonium additive I use.


----------



## Sweethunybunz (Jun 28, 2012)

This is last years start............







the second pic is much better.....and I guess it was the year before....lol


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

Blueberry Headband


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 9, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Blueberry Headband


Good but i have seen better.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> Good but i have seen better.


Get off my dick noob. Go focus your attention on learning how to grow, so you can post pics like a big boy. I've seen better too, and what? You going to contribute your expertly grown organic super dank? Lmao.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2012)

yeaaa... obviously this guy hasnt seen any of ur other pics.. if he had then maybe he would keep his mouth shut.... or keep his fingers off the keyboard.. sum people man......


----------



## Derple (Jul 9, 2012)

Some chunky looking frost there, have fun harvesting haha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 9, 2012)

Jew got a hard on for capt. Lol someone say looser !


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jul 9, 2012)

<l <l <l First time grower...CFLs...Unknown Strains...Entering WEEK 6 of Flower...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 9, 2012)

iNDoorGrowBro said:


> <l <l <l First time grower...CFLs...Unknown Strains...Entering WEEK 6 of Flower...


Hey looking good! Got one ? Whats your ppm? Your feeding at


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jul 9, 2012)

Dang, Capt.. Very frosty! Lookin' nice bro..


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Jul 9, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey looking good! Got one ? Whats your ppm? Your feeding at


TY hellraizer. Honestly I just tried to keep it simple and followed the FoxFarm line instructions...GrowBig, BigBloom, and TigerBloom every other watering. I started with 1/4 strength, and I'm up to half strength now. I also started to use molasses during Week 2 of flower, once per week...I've been using regular tap water also..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 9, 2012)

iNDoorGrowBro said:


> TY hellraizer. Honestly I just tried to keep it simple and followed the FoxFarm line instructions...GrowBig, BigBloom, and TigerBloom every other watering. I started with 1/4 strength, and I'm up to half strength now. I also started to use molasses during Week 2 of flower, once per week...I've been using regular tap water also..


Kk the reason i ask is your leaves are showing signs of claw, normally a sign of over feeding a bit. Keep rocking indoor!


----------



## smok3h (Jul 9, 2012)

This thread is fucking epic.

Let's just say I've lost a lot of tissues to it.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jul 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Jew got a hard on for capt. Lol someone say looser !


not really i just dont like punks like you 2. It's not tolerated around these parts.


----------



## ChroniKz (Jul 10, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 2249134View attachment 2249135View attachment 2249136View attachment 2249137View attachment 2249138View attachment 2249139View attachment 2249140View attachment 2249141View attachment 2249142


Looks DANKKKKKK !


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks man. this is the 1st time im growing it... im actually the only person in the world growing it right now. ;D doing a test run for sum1. so far so good. =)

and Jew..... u gotta understand where there comin from... he posts up a few pics... and instead of keeping ur comments to urself... u post them up here... for everyone to see... wat did ya expect them to say? lol. if i posted pics of my plants.. like i did.. and u made a wise ass comment like that.. i woulda said the same shit.. if not worse. lol.havent u ever heard that saying.... if u dont have nothin nice to say... then dont say nothin at all? its jsut sumthing that shouldnt have been said.. shoulda just kept it at "Good"


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey folks .. some nug shots, and a little smoke report on the 5 better pheno's 
of the plants i posted a few weeks ago
all the buds have been nugged up small to fit in glass jars 
they could cure another week or so, i am smoking them now anyway its hard to wait
on the next clone run i will hopefully be able to decide which are worth keeping and get it down to 2 or 3 
i will start this clone run in a week or so, i am lazy and enjoying the fruits of my labour at the moment ! 


Angel Heart 
I have been smoking this one for around 6 months now and i still like it 
it is a weed for all occasions , the yield is low 3 oz per plant is typical 
very nice smooth orange hash flavor .. heavy dreamy indica type stone 
this beautiful plant has become the benchmark in my garden it is unlikely i will replace it any time soon 



















































Blues Hash Pheno
This plant was nice to grow it stays quite short and bushy, it only produced 4.5 oz 
which is less than i would of thought it had lots of colas, they did not get very big
but are nice and solid with stacking calyx towards the end 
the smell of this weed is very nice, perhaps the best of the bunch
the berry smells blend with the black hash smell, the smoke leaves the most sweet
"cake mix" type sweet hash smell in the room the taste is full on hash with some faint musk and berry
in the background .. the high is uplifting and motivating , very happy weed 



















































Blues Skittles Pheno
This plant is the best surprise of them all, i did not pay much attention to this plant 
during the grow, it was stuck behind the blues hash pheno so taking pictures of it was awkward
it also looked boring when growing, it looked like a typical skunk1 pheno, with a large single top cola
long branches with quite a big inter-node space .. i did not expect so much from it
it has turned out to be the largest blues yielder at 6 oz
it also produces the most uniform round large solid buds of all the plants
this pheno does not stack its calyx 
it has a great smell, when i open a jar of this it smells like skittles, very sweet and fruity 
the large dense round nuggets are very enticing to smoke , this plant could even be the best all rounder of them all 
it has good potency similar to the blues hash pheno, the high is energetic 
with a light body sensation nice and clear in the mind .. at the moment this is the one i am smoking the most



















































Biker Kush
This plant was the final plant to come down, and perhaps the most demanding to grow
and trim, lots of little leaves with hardly any resin 
it produced 7 oz which is a surprise making it the 2nd largest yielder of them all
The taste has mellowed away from the full on hash flavor, it has a complex flavor
butterscotch, hash, citrus, musk, pine .. the amount of resin this plant produces is good but nothing special
the calyx get large and dense but the buds are quite airy with long stacking calyx inside them
the main thing i notice is how this burns, the amount of thick dense smoke that pours out the end of a joint is quite unusual ,it also keeps burning much longer to the point i have had to "put the joint out" LOL 
the potency is good and very fast hitting, the high is more on the indica side, heavy and long lasting
i do not find this one as mood enhancing and happy as the blues, but it hits harder too much of this is quite mind numbing and confusing 



















































NL x BigBud
This plant produced the highest yield at 10 oz, large colas with a great bud to leaf ratio
the large colas shrink a great deal when dry, the buds this plant produces are spongy
lots of little golden brown calyx with very few leaves , the buds are very uniform 
and have a great smell, very strong piney smell with a sweet candy background
the smell does not fully translate into the flavor, which is dominated by the pine 
it is a nice smoke, the very strong smell when opening the jar of this makes it hard to refuse 
although when smoking it, its a little disappointing compared to all that smell
i enjoy mixing this with the others to give them an added piney edge 
the potency is good, a little slow to hit compared to the biker, but once it hits it does its job well
it is an excellent commercial strain, it can basically yield 3 x what angel heart can yield






























peace


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 10, 2012)

Some top pics of the garden this morning. My frostiest is my NL X BB but she wasnt cooperating this morning.

QrazyTrain A:
View attachment 2249451
QrazyTrain C: 
View attachment 2249450View attachment 2249452
Pineapple Chunk:
View attachment 2249449


----------



## GanjaPowa (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this Frosty enough?


----------



## GanjaPowa (Jul 10, 2012)

Bud7144 that is a beauty !


----------



## Gmz (Jul 10, 2012)

I know mine don't compare to your guys' plants , but here's mine .

*Huckleberry Kush
*

















*
Northern Lights*


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 10, 2012)

GanjaPowa said:


> View attachment 2249486View attachment 2249487
> 
> Is this Frosty enough?


Very Nice GanjaPowa!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sure they look great in person. Some cameras and pics don't do justice. 


Gmz said:


> I know mine don't compare to your guys' plants , but here's mine .
> 
> *Huckleberry Kush
> *
> ...


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gmz said:


> I know mine don't compare to your guys' plants , but here's mine .


Those ladies are deffinetly quality Frost!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 10, 2012)

Reserva Skywalker x og18 @ 7 weeks


----------



## ickywit (Jul 10, 2012)

heres some kryptonite and some sour grape off my last harvest one of these may be a LA confidential but i cant remeber if i snapped a pic of the LA.


----------



## xsavier (Jul 11, 2012)

There are some really nice frosty buds here!!! Here are a few pics of mine 8 weeks into flower 12/12 from seed


----------



## xsavier (Jul 11, 2012)

Its hard to see how frosty they really are you have to zoom in wish i could inlarge the photo before posting. Anyway happy bud porn all!!


----------



## T Ray (Jul 11, 2012)

I live for the funk.

[video=youtube;JOQVSXy1XI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOQVSXy1XI0[/video]


Some Nobyl Queen cured. Pic's taken in all natural sunlight.




















T-Ray


----------



## pitbull420 (Jul 12, 2012)

Some random pics of past grows.


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 13, 2012)

Aloha~

I have been "lurking" in this section on and off, wouldn't usually even dream of tryin to put one of mine up but...

I have a new camera (not that great just better then the one before) and have been trying to get the better of the 'learning curve'. I hope I can get some of the crazy macro shots that are in here someday, geeezzzz... 

Anyway this is my Sour Diesel today @ 50 days in, with approx. 20 days to go.



Tent full'o Diesel, AK-47, & BC Sweet Dreams~


aloha~
 hapa


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 13, 2012)

pitbull420 said:


> Some random pics of past grows.
> 
> View attachment 2253160View attachment 2253165View attachment 2253166View attachment 2253167View attachment 2253168View attachment 2253169View attachment 2253170View attachment 2253161View attachment 2253162View attachment 2253163View attachment 2253164


WOW! Very beautiful. Are they in journals I can read about?


----------



## pitbull420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Naw. I've been wanting to start a journal for a while just can't seem to commit lol.


----------



## nastynate420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ive got some spacebomb thats about 6.5 weeks in and it looks amazing! .. Ill get some pics up when the lights come one! I dont know if they will even do em justice!


----------



## pitbull420 (Jul 15, 2012)

nastynate420 said:


> Ive got some spacebomb thats about 6.5 weeks in and it looks amazing! .. Ill get some pics up when the lights come one! I dont know if they will even do em justice!


Were's the pics?


----------



## Austinmac (Jul 15, 2012)

My La Confidential By DNA Genetics 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467506119945041&set=a.383580735004247.102317.100000569703449&type=1&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=414639555231698&set=a.414636708565316.108937.100000569703449&type=3&theater
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=404354542926866&set=a.212224022139920.61688.100000569703449&type=3&theater


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jul 15, 2012)

jager..unknownxafgani hindu kush...this strain is all the rage in so. oregon!!!View attachment 2255888View attachment 2255889


----------



## Gmz (Jul 15, 2012)

glassblower3000 said:


> jager..unknownxafgani hindu kush...this strain is all the rage in so. oregon!!!View attachment 2255888View attachment 2255889


Amazing color .


----------



## PegCityMJ (Jul 15, 2012)

First Grow. Day 30 Flower.

White Widow and Bag seed.


----------



## johnny32 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello,

Here is the Great White Shark from clone end of week 8...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 18, 2012)

johnny32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is the Great White Shark from clone end of week 8...




Thats some crazy dank right there!


----------



## Derple (Jul 18, 2012)

SO.
MUCH.
BUD.

I'm green with envy at the moment.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 18, 2012)

Skywalker x OG18 @ 8 weeks


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 18, 2012)

These are the tops of my 5 plants running right now.
Pineapple Chunk:
View attachment 2259291
NL x BB:
View attachment 2259292
QrazyTrain:
View attachment 2259293View attachment 2259294View attachment 2259295


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 18, 2012)

pitbull420 said:


> Naw. I've been wanting to start a journal for a while just can't seem to commit lol.


Drop me a link when you do...

ah ha ha @ "Grow-Journal Commitment Issues"


----------



## HapaHaole (Jul 18, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> These are the tops of my 5 plants running right now.
> Pineapple Chunk:
> View attachment 2259291
> NL x BB:
> ...


Sweet! and they have a lil ways yet so they'll be gettin even more frosty!
hey does that Pineapple Chunk have a strong pineapple taste?
I would luv to try some of that... wanted pineapple express bc of the movie (and I am Hawaiian) lol
clone only except for auto's and fem I think. why is that, does anyone know?

How does a strain go away from the public or is only held by an individual or whatever?
Or, in the case of Pineapple Express Regular..., no more seeds?


----------



## bud7144 (Jul 18, 2012)

This is my first go at Pineapple Chunk, so I cant coment on the taste. But I can comment on the smell, which is incredible. Like a tropical Country Time Lemonade drink mix powder.


----------



## budbro18 (Jul 18, 2012)

Heres some Grape God nugs from a few harvests ago. Pretty shinny


----------



## pitbull420 (Jul 18, 2012)

johnny32 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is the Great White Shark from clone end of week 8...


Now that is fucken impressive. Well done bro!!!



HapaHaole said:


> Drop me a link when you do...
> 
> ah ha ha @ "Grow-Journal Commitment Issues"


LMAO!! I'll hit u up forsure!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 19, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Skywalker x OG18 @ 8 weeks



ehhh. ive seen better........ =p just fuckin wit ya!


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 19, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ehhh. ive seen better........ =p just fuckin wit ya!


Ya know, I've heard that somewhere before....<taps finger on head>


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hmmmmm. Yeaa I've heard that somwhere too. Lol. Looks like ur avatar sat out in the sun a lil too long. Hahahah


----------



## Gmz (Jul 20, 2012)

Huckleberry kush 47 days flowering (This one's only like 7 inches tall) - 

















Lower buds of my taller Huckleberry 47 days flowering -








And my tallest Northern Lights 47 days Flowering -


----------



## mon3ymak3n (Jul 27, 2012)

I know its not the frostiest thing in the world but I think its pretty and its my first harvest so I gotta show off a little. So heres the blue dragon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

mon3ymak3n said:


> I know its not the frostiest thing in the world but I think its pretty and its my first harvest so I gotta show off a little. So heres the blue dragon
> View attachment 2271095



There is somthing to be said about smoking your own! Congrats mon3


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 27, 2012)

That's some beatuifully frosty buds posted lately, awesome size on some of them too

Here's todays offering, 2 - 3 weeks till harvest.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 27, 2012)

Reserva's Skywalker x OG 18


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 27, 2012)

Bringing the fire again capt.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> That's some beatuifully frosty buds posted lately, awesome size on some of them too
> 
> Here's todays offering, 2 - 3 weeks till harvest.
> 
> ...


wat strain is that!? looks very very frosty! looks like it will be done wayyyy before 2-3 weeks. but by all means. do w.e. u wanna do cuz w.e. ur doin is working. things are very frosty. very unique looking tho.. dont really see any hairs on it at all? just calaxes. lol. look very dense as well. how many weeks has it been flowering?



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Reserva's Skywalker x OG 18




....... do i need to even say anything...? lol. looks like albino calaxes with green leaves. soo white! lol. gotta post sum bud shots of my purple pineapple up.


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 28, 2012)

man them budz are nice...cant wait till im at that stage again...


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jul 28, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> wat strain is that!? looks very very frosty! looks like it will be done wayyyy before 2-3 weeks. but by all means. do w.e. u wanna do cuz w.e. ur doin is working. things are very frosty. very unique looking tho.. dont really see any hairs on it at all? just calaxes. lol. look very dense as well. how many weeks has it been flowering?


Hey chb. Bag seed, supposedly an AK47 Chemo cross, but your guess is as good as anyones. Almost no pistils on 2 strains, and I'm still trying to isolate the best (long story, lots of fuck ups) of 4. How long flowering? Um.... 8 or 10 weeks maybe. I don't keep track, my bad.

Anyway, this is what the two hairless girls looked like when young. I don't know if you can see, but the last pic looks like it's producing trichs before flowers.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Hey chb. Bag seed, supposedly an AK47 Chemo cross, but your guess is as good as anyones. Almost no pistils on 2 strains, and I'm still trying to isolate the best (long story, lots of fuck ups) of 4. How long flowering? Um.... 8 or 10 weeks maybe. I don't keep track, my bad.
> 
> Anyway, this is what the two hairless girls looked like when young. I don't know if you can see, but the last pic looks like it's producing trichs before flowers.
> View attachment 2272180View attachment 2272181View attachment 2272182View attachment 2272183View attachment 2272184View attachment 2272185View attachment 2272186View attachment 2272187View attachment 2272188View attachment 2272189View attachment 2272190View attachment 2272191


yeaa thats very strange?? no hairs? wow. but yeaa i think youll only need another week. or 2 at most. the frost is crazy tho. =)

and yeaaa ur right. i can see te frost on the veggin plant. thats always a good sign. my blueberry has a small amount of frost on it.. but not as much as that one. keep it up!!


----------



## Gmz (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's one of my Northern Lights @ Week 8


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gmz said:


> Here's one of my Northern Lights @ Week 8


Very nice man rep to you


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 29, 2012)

who has the most frostiest buds half done


----------



## Scooch McGooch (Jul 30, 2012)

^ more! They look thirsty and I have heard and noticed first hand thirsty plants frost up hardcore I only water when the droop starts


----------



## DrGreener (Jul 30, 2012)

Scooch McGooch said:


> ^ more! They look thirsty and I have heard and noticed first hand thirsty plants frost up hardcore I only water when the droop starts


 lol not sure about that i feed them every 3 days 5 gallons of water then 3 days later 5 gallons of food per plant they are far from thirsty
Proper fan movement and ventilation and light height makes them pray to the hps gods


----------



## flowamasta (Aug 1, 2012)

Gmz said:


> Here's one of my Northern Lights @ Week 8


ooooohhhh WOOOOOWWWW that is some super juice stuff right there!! can't be humble with such a sticky swollen masterpiece such as this  ....... awesome man rep +


----------



## Private Stash (Aug 1, 2012)

Sup man? Just checking in again with the last harvest. Hope things are well. Peace! JillyBean Tahoe OG Bubba Kush


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2012)

nice bud shots man.  the Tahoe OG looks great!


----------



## Smoke Friend (Aug 3, 2012)

This is from my first grow. 200 watt white/blue cfl in veg and 125 watt red cfl in flower.

Used a mobydickseed from ghs that i payed 5 bucks for. This bud have been curing for over 6 months. It smells like mint when i don't touch it, and when i break it up its like someone smashes lemon candy on the ground and the smell fires out.
This pot made me hallucinate and trip the fuck out


----------



## typoerror (Aug 4, 2012)

berry bomb @ day 53







plush berry


----------



## Smoke Friend (Aug 4, 2012)

That plush berry looks so tasty.


----------



## T Ray (Aug 8, 2012)

Qush







View attachment 2286648


View attachment 2286649

T-Ray


----------



## T Ray (Aug 8, 2012)

Chernobyl 






T-Ray


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 8, 2012)

click for fullsize


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 8, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> click for fullsize


Hella frosty, nice job +rep!


----------



## billy2011 (Aug 8, 2012)

oakley1984 said:


> click for fullsize


Serious looking stuff!!


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 8, 2012)

my Nirvana Bubblelicious just before harvest


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 8, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> View attachment 2286986 my Nirvana Bubblelicious just before harvest


I love it!



My latest...

*

The Jeffrey
9-THC - 19.42%
8-THC - 0.02%
CBC - 0.02%
CBD - 0.24%
CBG - 0.06%
CBN - 0.50%
Total - 20.26%





​


*


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 8, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy yummy goodness you have there. What's it called, The Jeffrey? Your own strain? Whatever it is, it looks AMAZINGLY frosty


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 8, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> Yummy yummy goodness you have there. What's it called, The Jeffrey? Your own strain? Whatever it is, it looks AMAZINGLY frosty


Thanks! Yes, its called "The Jeffrey" lol! Its a F1 hybrid of White Widow and The Purps, it was a clone gifted from a friend (not my creation). It is definitely "AMAZINGLY frosty", at least by my standards, also the frostiest ever grown. I'm not sure if i posted these pics here before or not but here is a few more from my first grow with her last year.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 8, 2012)

ALL these buds were breed by same local breeder lemonhoko, a relese of some of these will happen within, at soem point
Predator(aliendogV2 x Fire Alien OGR)





StarFire(stardog Bx X Fire Alien) My 8week keeper





BerryWhite(Dj Short pre 98 Sativa Blueberry X The White Ceres


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 8, 2012)

Got some new ones of the grape god!!!

A clone from the nugs i had on here earlier

View attachment 2287773View attachment 2287774View attachment 2287775


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow this thread is just pure bud porn *fap*


----------



## budbro18 (Aug 9, 2012)

stealthweed said:


> Wow this thread is just pure bud porn *fap*


For real its so good i feel like it should be illegal...........


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 9, 2012)

When i need a bud porn fix i come to this thread then its all good


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> When i need a bud porn fix i come to this thread then its all good


> what hellraizer said! lol : ) I am also guilty of getting my fix here.


----------



## snowbud4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some QrazyTrain, sorry about the cell phone quality
View attachment 2290972


----------



## Bucket head (Aug 11, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## dxhawkx (Aug 12, 2012)

Bubba kush!


----------



## Growing101 (Aug 12, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> View attachment 2286986 my Nirvana Bubblelicious just before harvest


nice!! good looking


----------



## Growing101 (Aug 12, 2012)

dxhawkx said:


> View attachment 2292505View attachment 2292506View attachment 2292507View attachment 2292508View attachment 2292509View attachment 2292504Bubba kush!


put ah stamp on it, Mother approved!


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 12, 2012)

Growing101 said:


> nice!! good looking


Thanks  I miss seeing her all "frosty-ing" up my closet


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 13, 2012)

mmg x og 18


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 13, 2012)

Red Diesel wk 8


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 14, 2012)

Grandpapy said:


> Red Diesel wk 8
> View attachment 2293259


That from ggg?


----------



## BBYY (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi guys its been a while Wanted to share the frost here quickly.
the foxtails are shooting out all over and on this cola its starting to form a star, my dynamite @55 days - harvesting these next few nights.


----------



## BBYY (Aug 14, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> Thanks! Yes, its called "The Jeffrey" lol! Its a F1 hybrid of White Widow and The Purps, it was a clone gifted from a friend (not my creation). It is definitely "AMAZINGLY frosty", at least by my standards, also the frostiest ever grown. I'm not sure if i posted these pics here before or not but here is a few more from my first grow with her last year.


NICE SHIT
I cant remember the last time my mouth has watered that much over some buds. 
rep to you and the buddy who made em. Should get more and hang on to it!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 14, 2012)

BBYY said:


> NICE SHIT
> I cant remember the last time my mouth has watered that much over some buds.
> rep to you and the buddy who made em. Should get more and hang on to it!


Thanks man! I grew The Jeffrey for the last year or so but I actually didn't keep a mother after my last grow. I just didn't like the way it grew, it has an unbelievable stretch to it. No matter what I tried to do it would stretch roughly 150% in the first two weeks of flower compared to the rest of my garden which has about a 50% stretch, it was shadowing my other plants and killing my overall yield. I still have friend with a mother if I desire to grow her again but for now I've moved on to better things...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 14, 2012)

Heyy guys. Everybody's plants are lookin great!! My laptop shit the bed. Soooo I haven't been able to post muchor check in as much as Id like to. Sucks. Never realized how much I go on here until I couldn't go on anymore. Lol. Keep up the great work guys. Keep them pics comin. 

Bbyy. All 3 chocolate chunky munkys have popped and growing. Still only working on their 2nd set.of leaves. But I am already very excited. 

Nice pics as always captain. Although I'm sure some people have seen better... Fuckin asshole. Lol. That still gets me. 

Take it easy guys.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 14, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Heyy guys. Everybody's plants are lookin great!! My laptop shit the bed. Soooo I haven't been able to post muchor check in as much as Id like to. Sucks. Never realized how much I go on here until I couldn't go on anymore. Lol. Keep up the great work guys. Keep them pics comin.
> 
> Bbyy. All 3 chocolate chunky munkys have popped and growing. Still only working on their 2nd set.of leaves. But I am already very excited.
> 
> ...


Thanks for popping by! Looking forward to more of your pics.


----------



## auswolf (Aug 15, 2012)

Bagseed day 34


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 15, 2012)

auswolf said:


> Bagseed day 34
> View attachment 2296146View attachment 2296149View attachment 2296153


Looks great for bagseed, especially at 34 days. Be sure to post updated pics before harvest!


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Aug 18, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> View attachment 2286986 my Nirvana Bubblelicious just before harvest


Damnnn.....


----------



## Grandpapy (Aug 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> That from ggg?


QueenBee clones from Oakland Harborside.


----------



## auswolf (Aug 19, 2012)

Couple of more pics day 37


----------



## SetMeFreeAgain (Aug 19, 2012)

TGA Subcool Jilly Bean (Mango Pheno), beginning curing:


----------



## oakley1984 (Aug 20, 2012)

mmm, new nikkor micro lens


----------



## auswolf (Aug 24, 2012)

Day 43 update


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 25, 2012)

The......fire


----------



## D3monic (Aug 25, 2012)

Id love to make some hash out of that!


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Aug 25, 2012)

Is it wrong that i did got an erection after seeing post #4611 ?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 25, 2012)

Day 24 with 21-28 to go


----------



## T Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

My go to smoke atm. Nobyl Queen. Frosty and stinkier than a mother fucker. Everyone raves that it smells like a tropical cheese with some serious b.o. funk. 





T-Ray


----------



## chris olson (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## budbro18 (Aug 27, 2012)

These are some nugs from the most recent harvest of Grape God



SNOWSTORM ULTRA works! Ive only had results with this one strain but its a huge difference. Lost alot less weight in drying because of how dense the buds are and they are way more potent than the last few harvests (best out of 5) and it was my first time using it.

pretty frosty lookin for a shitty camera phone.


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 27, 2012)

here is blue god


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 27, 2012)

chris olson said:


> View attachment 2310991View attachment 2310992View attachment 2310993


Now that is how a plant should look, frosty and healthy!


----------



## chris olson (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Huel Perkins thanks


----------



## stealthweed (Aug 28, 2012)

chris what strain is that?


----------



## stlmatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are my Nirvana Blackberry at 7 weeks. (I run a 600w air cooled setup, 48x48x84 tent, soil , O.G) 
















Enjoy: Stlmatt


----------



## chris olson (Aug 29, 2012)

that is ak47


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Aug 29, 2012)

super lemon haze


----------



## t0rn (Aug 30, 2012)

Hazy OG:


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 30, 2012)

Some oldie reposts, new to some. Haven't contributed in a while.


----------



## Sencha (Aug 30, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> View attachment 2286986 my Nirvana Bubblelicious just before harvest


Nice plant. I'd be willing to put this in my top 10 Best Strains on a budget. Sick.


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 30, 2012)

Some of the frostiest flowers i ever seen right there capt sticky.


----------



## redacid25 (Sep 2, 2012)

Got some indoor a-train  strongest stuff i have ever had gave me an intense head high hahah.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 2, 2012)

Sploosh....




Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Some oldie reposts, new to some. Haven't contributed in a while.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 2, 2012)

White Widow Day 26​


----------



## JointRoller205 (Sep 4, 2012)

(WhiteWidow x Herijuana)


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 4, 2012)

JointRoller205 said:


> (WhiteWidow x Herijuana)


You really think that is worthy of this thread?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 4, 2012)

Ah be nice, it looks fine to me. Not a lot of frost but it's still early, just as early as the set in the thread above it.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 4, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ah be nice, it looks fine to me. Not a lot of frost but it's still early, just as early as the set in the thread above it.


That was being nice! I'm not knocking his plants, just pointing out that this thread isn't the place for them, at least not at their current stage.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 4, 2012)

I see. It just sounded kinda harsh.


----------



## kev.au (Sep 4, 2012)

Great White Shark:


----------



## kev.au (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 7, 2012)

Widow and Neville's Haze.... 1 Month 3 days....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 8, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> mmg x og 18


Capt..... 

...out of all the pics, from all the people on this site, yours are hands down my favourite. Such amazing looking buds in every strain you grow...

I dub thee "The Weed Magician"...


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks a lot beef! Much appreciated. There are some really nice pics in this thread, you should check out the seed collector's thread, some gorgeous pics there too.


----------



## bigvito (Sep 9, 2012)

@ Capt. Stickyfingers I luv that fuckin avatar!!


----------



## chewberto (Sep 10, 2012)

jesus! how did you do this.. what nutes? this is perfection my friend! bravo


----------



## Apollo Green (Sep 10, 2012)

These are the frosty buds I grow.


----------



## chewberto (Sep 10, 2012)

nice.. tasty looking stuff


----------



## Apollo Green (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are a few more pictures I just took. I have no clue what type of plant this is, anybody out there have any suggestions?


----------



## Apollo Green (Sep 10, 2012)

chewberto said:


> nice.. tasty looking stuff


Thank You. I would like to know what I am growing. Forsure on the left is White Russian, but the plant on the right I have no idea.... any clues out there??


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 14, 2012)

White Widow Day 40


----------



## Damnecro (Sep 15, 2012)

View attachment 2334840View attachment 2334841View attachment 2334843timewreck 65 days


----------



## Grower's Warehouse (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## calicatt79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Apollo Green said:


> View attachment 2328895View attachment 2328896View attachment 2328897Here are a few more pictures I just took. I have no clue what type of plant this is, anybody out there have any suggestions?


Holy CHIT....that plant is simply beautiful. No idea what it could be, but it's so pretty. Your one lucky ducky


----------



## Apollo Green (Sep 17, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> Holy CHIT....that plant is simply beautiful. No idea what it could be, but it's so pretty. Your one lucky ducky


 Thanks. I have a matching male plant that i have used to cross a few small White Russian clones. I am going to have around 50 seeds! I am really excited to see what I come up with!


----------



## Apollo Green (Sep 17, 2012)

First Two are of my unknown type. The other three are of my White Russian.


----------



## milkcrates (Sep 19, 2012)

letitgrow77 said:


> some PK, PK X Lemonhaze and Nirvana WW
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My days what is that red stuff?

And what does it taste like...wow


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 21, 2012)

Neville's Haze - Day 47


----------



## oakley1984 (Sep 22, 2012)

G13 Labs 
Auto AK


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 23, 2012)

Closeup time!




Same shot, zoomed out!
View attachment 2346492


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 30, 2012)

A couple old pics, but i don't think i've ever posted them before.


----------



## greenman green (Sep 30, 2012)

Nor Cal outdoor 2012


chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_
> 
> Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 2tigers69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here's a couple from today!


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 1, 2012)

Lemon skunk @49 days. T5 grown View attachment 2357440 View attachment 2357441 View attachment 2357442


----------



## naturalremedies (Oct 7, 2012)

Some more T5 frost.


----------



## Shivaskunk (Oct 7, 2012)

Small nug of bluedream and a small nug of elephant.


----------



## Greather420 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here's some MK Ultra about 2 weeks from chop...yum!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice work everyone, pic 1 is a northern LXC99 cross while the lazily trimmed bud is more or less chocolate Thai.

Peace!

Edit: The final pic was a rare pheno of herijuana I finished back in July.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lemon skunk @58 days View attachment 2368770 View attachment 2368773 View attachment 2368774


----------



## Gibb (Oct 11, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Lemon skunk @58 days View attachment 2368770


Damn man, is it cold in here? Because that plant is fucking icey as hell! Someone get me a snuggie up in this bitch.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 11, 2012)

champagne strainView attachment 2369343View attachment 2369344View attachment 2369345View attachment 2369346 the plant is a outdoor sour dee.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 5, 2012)

View attachment 2400248View attachment 2400247View attachment 2400249

My newest batch of White Widow...


----------



## Cheifin420 (Nov 5, 2012)

Took these pics yesterday. pics taken with a Magnify app on the phone. All pics the same plant, close to harvest.
Growing in a modified Aerogarden Extra, bagseed.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 8, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 2400248View attachment 2400247View attachment 2400249
> 
> My newest batch of White Widow...


Holy Frosted Flakes Batman!!!! If my widow turns out anything like that, you won't be able to knock the smile of my face with a howitzer.  Excellent M8

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## T Ray (Nov 8, 2012)

Do these qualify?

Harlequin X @ 25 days.

View attachment 2403786

View attachment 2403787


View attachment 2403788


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 9, 2012)

T5 grown Chernobyl


----------



## gioua (Nov 9, 2012)

has there been a winner yet?


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 10, 2012)

lol. naaa. never really picked a winner.... might do sumthin like that tho... have a month long entry time... the pics with the most like will get selected and go into a seperate thread.. where people can vote on them.. winner will get a small variety pack of seeds.. from me. =) lol. sum Cinderella 99 crosses... and black sour bubble.. im not loaded with seeds... soo the packs would only consist of a few seeds of each.. gotta go thruy the seed stash and see exactly wat ive got goin on.. but yeaa maybe ill do sumthin like that if you guys are interested??


----------



## Cheifin420 (Nov 10, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> lol. naaa. never really picked a winner.... might do sumthin like that tho... have a month long entry time... the pics with the most like will get selected and go into a seperate thread.. where people can vote on them.. winner will get a small variety pack of seeds.. from me. =) lol. sum Cinderella 99 crosses... and black sour bubble.. im not loaded with seeds... soo the packs would only consist of a few seeds of each.. gotta go thruy the seed stash and see exactly wat ive got goin on.. but yeaa maybe ill do sumthin like that if you guys are interested??


cool idea.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 10, 2012)

gioua said:


> has there been a winner yet?


 I think everyone who grew buds worthy of being in this thread is a winner.


----------



## dragnit (Nov 10, 2012)

My latest Harvest of bubba kush.


----------



## Cheifin420 (Nov 10, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> I think everyone who grew buds worthy of being in this thread is a winner.


good point.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 12, 2012)

that bubba loos tasty! yeaa wen i created this thread.. it was more or less a place to just post a bunch of frosty bud pics.. didnt really plan on having a winner. but like i said.. i maay do a lil competition. =) why not right??


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Dr High (Nov 13, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> T5 grown Chernobyl View attachment 2404698 View attachment 2404700



This chernobyl looks FIRE bro! High 5's!


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks man  here she is completely dry


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 15, 2012)

9th week of flowering. Querkle (TGA) and Silver Kush (Reserva Privada).
Photos were snapped with a Canon T3i, LED Light Ring, and stock 18-55mm lens in macro.


----------



## Bucket head (Nov 15, 2012)

natural purple son!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 15, 2012)

G13 Haze






...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's another @ 55 days:


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 18, 2012)

Was she from seed? If so what breeder?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 18, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Was she from seed? If so what breeder?


No, I got as a clone, but was told from Barneys.


----------



## IlovePlants (Nov 18, 2012)

Paradox day 75

Product of my recent breeding project, Paradox aka: Sweet D(F){Sour Diesel Trainwreck x Grandaddy Purps}X Cheddarwurst(M){Exodus Cheese x Spacedawg}

Taste and smell of this are ridiculous, honeydew x black cherry Halls. The only reason I know this is because last week I accidentally knocked a bud off, and it got three growers very stoned that day, very very stoned. Can't wait to see what it does with an extra week of growth, proper drying, and curing. Breeding is great. If you select the right phenotypes at the right times you end up with offspring that surpasses the potential of the parents. I highly recommend it  

Keep it frosty,
ILovePlants


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 20, 2012)

biker kush and angelheart 

































































































peace


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 20, 2012)

That Angelheart is beautiful bro


----------



## CashCrops (Nov 20, 2012)

Fat Purple grow that I'm in on in the Michigan thread:


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Nov 21, 2012)

Nothing on some of your buds but not bad for an autoflower eh! 8 weeks from seed to this can't complain


----------



## 6rsdad (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is my Nirvana shortrider auto 1st ever growView attachment 2416706View attachment 2416707View attachment 2416708View attachment 2416709


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 22, 2012)

SoCal Venice Greenhouse OG (Tahoe clone x Chem D male) @ 6 weeks


----------



## D3monic (Nov 23, 2012)

Lemon OG day 60 (nute lock ph issues or would have been better)


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 23, 2012)

Is that the DNA Genetics Lemon OG? It's a "little" frostier than my one was, and mine was still pretty damn potent...


----------



## D3monic (Nov 23, 2012)

MajorCoco said:


> Is that the DNA Genetics Lemon OG? It's a "little" frostier than my one was, and mine was still pretty damn potent...


Yea it's DNA. I love this plant. Smelled of Mango/papaya last week... more of a rotting fruit smell now. Under LEDs I am going to reveg her since I didn't take any clones. I've been puffing on a bud I snipped from the bottom and quick dried in the oven. Even dried like that it smells delish. Just a tiny bit harsh on the throat obviously. Can't wait to see what it smells like after a good cure.


----------



## Saitek (Nov 23, 2012)

not a winner but thats my girl  bf blue cheese 1 week to harvest


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Nov 23, 2012)

D3monic said:


> Yea it's DNA. I love this plant. Smelled of Mango/papaya last week... more of a rotting fruit smell now. Under LEDs I am going to reveg her since I didn't take any clones. I've been puffing on a bud I snipped from the bottom and quick dried in the oven. Even dried like that it smells delish. Just a tiny bit harsh on the throat obviously. Can't wait to see what it smells like after a good cure.



No lemony scent or flavor?


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 23, 2012)

My 2nd run with this Chernobyl cut. @44 days View attachment 2418209 View attachment 2418211 View attachment 2418212


----------



## MajorCoco (Nov 24, 2012)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> No lemony scent or flavor?


None on mine really. Mostly a kush tang. There is a hint of fruit, but it definitely isn't lemon like you get with a haze, sadly.


----------



## GeeTee (Nov 25, 2012)

Haven't posted anything in this thread in awhile. Wow there are some nice looking buds here. Well here's my latest project' hopefully she'll be ready soon. Mandalas Far Out 100% organic, week 12 flowering,and probably gonna go another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 25, 2012)

That's there blueberry haze cross right? she's pretty


----------



## GeeTee (Nov 25, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> That's there blueberry haze cross right? she's pretty


Thx bro yea its BB x Haze.


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 25, 2012)

She's on my list with there satori now


----------



## D3monic (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## GeeTee (Nov 25, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> She's on my list with there satori now


this 1 might go 16+ weeks but i think she'll be worth it. So far the best thing i like is the way she smells; the best i can describe is like sour green apples with a hint of berries is the first thing that pops in my head. Man i cant wait to taste her. The Satori is on my list also and 8 miles high if it ever gets back in stock. This is my 2nd Mandala strain and so far for the money it is a fucking bargain.


----------



## LegalizeDaBud (Nov 26, 2012)

Bam..View attachment 2421138


----------



## ncboy65 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would never say that, I do it all the time, well not all the time, but I keep a very clean crack.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Nov 27, 2012)

ncboy65 said:


> I would never say that, I do it all the time, well not all the time, but I keep a very clean crack.


Right on brotha


----------



## T Ray (Nov 27, 2012)

My latest workings.....

Harley X

















Bubba Kush x Querkle




























T-Ray


----------



## jamie497 (Nov 28, 2012)

Afghan Kush Ryder:

View attachment 2422923


----------



## Blaze23 (Nov 28, 2012)

day 42 LSD


----------



## Light House (Nov 29, 2012)

LSD looking awesome! Keep the pictures coming these are great


----------



## Blaze23 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll post a few more pics of different strains this weekend


----------



## D3monic (Nov 29, 2012)

Harly X and that lsd look tasty. Get us a pic after lights out so we can see her colors a lil better.


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Nov 29, 2012)

Autoflower buds.


----------



## Bumbaclat (Nov 30, 2012)

Grape Krush by DJ Short

Week 6 of flower








At harvest


----------



## ricky6991 (Nov 30, 2012)

End of week 7 for my cotton candy... first grow for me


----------



## colonuggs (Nov 30, 2012)

elites twisted purple og..

NO CHEATING DONE HERE... NO FLASH & PHOTO WAS NOT TAKEN IN THE DARK TO ENHANCE CYRYSTALS


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 30, 2012)

Week 5.5 Purple Marty


----------



## T Ray (Nov 30, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> elites twisted purple og..
> 
> NO CHEATING DONE HERE... NO FLASH & PHOTO WAS NOT TAKEN IN THE DARK TO ENHANCE CYRYSTALS



What are you implying? I don't use a flash either and I don't have my lights off to enhance crystals either. No cheating here either. Just proper lighting, a ring light, and a good camera bro. I don't touch up or enhance anything other than cropping the photo. A little macro photography reading can go a long ways. 

I will give you props on your work however. It is def dank.


T-Ray


----------



## ricky6991 (Nov 30, 2012)

Colo- i have scrog going so cant take picture outside the room. When lights come on i get the bars on my pictures... its deff some frosty nud though regardless of flash lol. Different angle pic and pic of my headband 

Cell phone can only be so detailed. Bought my girlfriend 800$ camera for christmas and though about opening earlier to takes some pics before cut down lol... but that seems wrong to do.


----------



## tred522 (Nov 30, 2012)

Platnium og....


----------



## colonuggs (Nov 30, 2012)

the natural sun light is the best way to shoot IMO 







Flash makes everything pretty... even in the light


----------



## T Ray (Nov 30, 2012)

Some people don't have opportunities/the luxury to have full plants shot in the sun. I do have some bud shots in natural sun as well bro. I still however prefer a studio type setting when doing macro flowering bud shots.










***In response to what you added. Flash does make everything pop, but if you zoomed in on that pic the focus would be awful.

T-Ray


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 30, 2012)

supernaturals from exotic genetics taken 52 days


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 30, 2012)

As frosty as i could get it...







No flash needed...


----------



## fitzgib (Nov 30, 2012)

boom


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 30, 2012)

Flash free T5 grown Chernobyl    @51 days


----------



## beenthere (Nov 30, 2012)

Platinum Cookies, 7 weeks







Platinum Cookies nug.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Nov 30, 2012)

beenthere said:


> Platinum Cookies, 7 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good enought to eat, er I mean smoke


----------



## NLights420 (Nov 30, 2012)

tasty


----------



## rocpilefsj (Nov 30, 2012)

NLights420 said:


> View attachment 2426227 tasty


Looks good, what strain?


----------



## colonuggs (Nov 30, 2012)

wifi


----------



## rocpilefsj (Nov 30, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> wifi


Sweet baby jesus!


----------



## NLights420 (Nov 30, 2012)

this is my sour diesel strain


----------



## tred522 (Dec 1, 2012)

Bubba kush ..... Bubba og ......... Hawaiian punch ...


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 2, 2012)

T Ray said:


> What are you implying? I don't use a flash either and I don't have my lights off to enhance crystals either. No cheating here either. Just proper lighting, a ring light, and a good camera bro. I don't touch up or enhance anything other than cropping the photo. A little macro photography reading can go a long ways.
> 
> I will give you props on your work however. It is def dank.
> 
> ...


 Take your pics under a HPS without a flash or changing the light.. You you guys talk about cheating but you're both taking pics under a bluer spectrum of light which makes the trichs stand out more.. I don't see using a flash as cheating at all if it's a good camera and macro.. it doesn't make MORE trichs appear than what is really there. It makes them show up better, but so does the light spectrum you are taking pictures with.. C'mon..


----------



## D3monic (Dec 2, 2012)

I fail to see how there's any such thin as cheating other than manipulating a photo... Nice pic is a nice pic for all levels of photography prowess.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Ace of spades just getting started View attachment 2428298 View attachment 2428300


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 2, 2012)

Jack In The Box


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 2, 2012)

Gotta get all fancy huh? lol....


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 2, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Gotta get all fancy huh? lol....


Lol my wife is a Photographer , she was a good deal and she trims well as an added bonus ..


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 2, 2012)

I submit: Black Widow, day 40.


----------



## buster8813 (Dec 3, 2012)

Long while to go yet and bad pics but you get the point 
critic kush btw


----------



## T Ray (Dec 3, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Take your pics under a HPS without a flash or changing the light.. You you guys talk about cheating but you're both taking pics under a bluer spectrum of light which makes the trichs stand out more.. I don't see using a flash as cheating at all if it's a good camera and macro.. it doesn't make MORE trichs appear than what is really there. It makes them show up better, but so does the light spectrum you are taking pictures with.. C'mon..


I never once talked about cheating at all other than asking if he was insinuating that I was. I actually agree with you that a flash isn't cheating at all. I was just wondering why he was basically saying that I was using a dark room and flash when he didn't have a clue what he was talking about b/c in those pic's I used neither of those techniques. 

I do at times use a flash, but those pic's and majority of the pic's I take now do not use flash. I just don't get the clarity on macros with flash. And you can call my light spectrum what you want but its simply cfl's and a white led ring light. No special tricks. Just take photo's crop em and boom.


As far as using a HPS to take my pics under....lol...too funny...I would never ruin such good looking buds by taking them under hps. HPS doesn't do the plants justice. Anyone with a half a brain knows that. 

If you want to compare photo's stump I'd love to see some of your work. Please impress me, I'm sure they really pop under that hps. If your gonna come at me with your false assumptions and act like an asshole put up or shut up.

Please use what ever technique you would like and get the kind of focus I did that close in on the photos below and show me your frosty pic's.


T-Ray


----------



## T Ray (Dec 3, 2012)

Some more of my Harley X showing a little more color....
















T-Ray


----------



## tred522 (Dec 3, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 1310358View attachment 1310359View attachment 1310360View attachment 1310361View attachment 1310362View attachment 1310363View attachment 1310364View attachment 1310365View attachment 1310366View attachment 1310367View attachment 1310368View attachment 1310369View attachment 1310371View attachment 1310372View attachment 1310373View attachment 1310374View attachment 1310375View attachment 1310376View attachment 1310377
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooooowww im amazed


----------



## tred522 (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry for duplicates its get complicated uploading pics with an iPad


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 3, 2012)

T Ray said:


> Some more of my Harley X showing a little more color....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW nice pics t-ray,what kind of camera do u have


----------



## weedman555 (Dec 3, 2012)

CHESSE Week 5.5 flowering.


----------



## nitro harley (Dec 4, 2012)

This is week #7......one week to go.....buds are small but they are frosty.........The resin looks to be glassing over on some buds like honey..........nitro..


----------



## haole420 (Dec 5, 2012)

silver haze, week 13, aquaponic + nutes, constant flood/drain, 2X 600w HPS + 8X T5.

View attachment 2432204
View attachment 2432209


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Dec 7, 2012)

Socal VGH (Venice Greenhouse) OG


----------



## ogkush420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Does hash count some blue dream using dry ice


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 7, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> Does hash count some blue dream using dry ice View attachment 2433896View attachment 2433898View attachment 2433899


No reason to discriminate! Looks delicious.


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Blaze23 (Dec 7, 2012)

WHOA IM EXCITED! I just popped some Critical + seeds, what was the Veg time on that baby lol


----------



## Blaze23 (Dec 7, 2012)

818 Headband


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 7, 2012)

Blaze23 said:


> WHOA IM EXCITED! I just popped some Critical + seeds, what was the Veg time on that baby lol


Just a couple weeks on veg, the crit + seems to grow alot during the cloning process. So once I get them in soil it goes quick. This batch I was experimenting with what I could push out of them and keep them real small.


----------



## ogkush420 (Dec 7, 2012)

Blue dream


----------



## Saitek (Dec 8, 2012)

drying atm!


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 10, 2012)

My last afghan kush ryder. smells like skunk fuel


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 10, 2012)

Some local CO gear, Firehouse Genetics "Sunset OG" plushberry x tahoe og



Guage Green's "Grapestomper" Purple Elephant x Chemdog Sour Diesel



More Local CO gear, Candi Seeds "Bubba Danko" Pre98 Bubba x Corleone Kush


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 10, 2012)

Some sweet looking flowers my man, getting real close by the look of things, eh.


----------



## Alex281 (Dec 10, 2012)

La confidential at 40 days of flower


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 12, 2012)

Qrazytrain at day 34View attachment 2440378


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 13, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> qrazytrain at day 34View attachment 2440378



Whoa...ME RIKEY!!!


----------



## dbkick (Dec 13, 2012)

the mob boss at like week 5.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Dec 14, 2012)

Alpine Seeds - X-Dog {NLx x Chemdog dd} @ Day 31



Greets


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 14, 2012)

Hellbillie said:


>


I love to see this...Nice autumn colors in the leaves. This plant was grown properly and I bet is some great tasting smoke!


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 14, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> I love to see this...Nice autumn colors in the leaves. This plant was grown properly and I bet is some great tasting smoke!


thanks, much appreciated. There is some great looking plants in this thread for sure.... Here is a pic a week later. I keep pulling them out to trim them, and there just not there yet. Probably this week sometime though! Ive been saying that for 2 weeks though, lol.


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 15, 2012)

3 samples from my last harvest back in September:

(L to R: Ed Rosenthal Super Bad, Jack Herer, Azura)













Closeup of the Azura: amber goodness


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 16, 2012)

8.8 weeks of flowering, 12/12 from seed, party cup grow
View attachment 2444609View attachment 2444610View attachment 2444611


----------



## LatteBroker (Dec 17, 2012)

Dinafem Cheese at 51 days and no flash. Probably 2 weeks left.


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 17, 2012)

I think we all have frosty buds... Nice work everyone..

Purple Marty













AK47


----------



## ogkush420 (Dec 17, 2012)

Some Bhopal and buds


----------



## skunky33 (Dec 17, 2012)

Furry Frosty nugget


----------



## ogkush420 (Dec 18, 2012)

Purple deisrl and sensi kush personal cross


----------



## Xrangex (Dec 18, 2012)

Friend bought a gram of this


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 18, 2012)

Xrangex said:


> Friend bought a gram of this
> 
> View attachment 2446797


That shit is crazy, mutant looking shit right there! Daymn..


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 19, 2012)

Shine on you crazy diamonds!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 19, 2012)

1212 from seed
View attachment 2449304


----------



## bud7144 (Dec 20, 2012)

Here's that Qrazytrain again, getting closer to the finish...View attachment 2450402View attachment 2450403


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 20, 2012)

bud7144 said:


> Here's that Qrazytrain again, getting closer to the finish...View attachment 2450402View attachment 2450406View attachment 2450403


Very Sexy my friend.


----------



## Ssdivin (Dec 20, 2012)

Hgk Might be 2 of same pic


----------



## zack66 (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe not the frostiest but, i'm pretty happy with the results. Purple kush right before chop.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Dec 29, 2012)

Cannatonic, 10:1 CBD to THC ratio. Still has 4 weeks more to go...


----------



## dbkick (Dec 29, 2012)

Huel Perkins said:


> Cannatonic, 10:1 CBD to THC ratio. Still has 4 weeks more to go...


Interesting, I've been wanting to try a high cbd strain but likes my thc :/
again with the mob boss and flo.


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ace of spades


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 30, 2012)

This was some of my White Widow... 

Smelled like lemons.... crazy, crazy, lemons.

View attachment 2460150


----------



## insan3 (Dec 30, 2012)

about 28 to 30 days in to flower. ak48. more pics in the journal boys.


----------



## spaceinvaders (Dec 31, 2012)

i win.


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anybody else pictures seem to just disappear??? Wtf


----------



## marc88101 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kushberry, I have a feeling that this is going to have some serious frost! Its only week 3 
View attachment 2461302


----------



## johndolly420 (Dec 31, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Anybody else pictures seem to just disappear??? Wtf


Have had this happen on threads I've started I don't understand either. Anyone else know why this happens


----------



## HeavyDutyNugz (Dec 31, 2012)

This is my favourite thread so far 
beautiful buds everyone , happy new year!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 2, 2013)

A quick pic of some of my sample buds. World of Seeds Afghan Kush. 

View attachment 2463759


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chernobyl


----------



## Guitar Man (Jan 2, 2013)

View attachment 2464210

Here are some pretty frosty buds I'm getting ready to throw in the jars. Best I have grown (my second grow), so far.


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Jan 2, 2013)

So first off I can't figure how to change the date on my camera or change the file name for my pics so excuse the electronic ignorance! MY Bad!

While I have been working on this for a couple of years now and its time for its day...bew...so to speak.

I took Cheese from greenhouse seeds crossed it with Great White Shark stabilized them by backcrossing them again with the Cheese mum.

Once I figured she was stable, about 3 crops I picked the best pheno's suited for my garden and crossed them with a blueberry from Humbolt seeds, again crossing back to the orignal Cheese mum.

Then for shits and giggles I crossed one more time with some Appollo 11 basically a sativa dominant strain I have had for 10+ years. Once again back again to Momma Cheese.

I am now on crop 3 of this heinz-57 and think I actually have something. Very stable with huge yeilds and a berry cheesy taste.

Still no name though???


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 2, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> While I have been working on this for a couple of years now and its time for its day...bew,,,so to speak.
> View attachment 2464224
> I took Cheese from greenhouse seeds crossed it with Great White Shark stabilized them by backcrossing them again with the Cheese mum.
> View attachment 2464225
> ...



Wow! Great looking buds!


----------



## zack66 (Jan 2, 2013)

Those are beauties Sir Ganga! Nice job.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 2, 2013)

Very nice Sir Ganga!


----------



## Xenos87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pineapple Express day 42 then chopped G13 labs is on point with this strain. Iv had this particular pheno for over a year now and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2013)

BK JCDWS





BK Pre 98 cut





BK Pre 98 cut





BK Pre 98 cut x Master kush (f2 by HC)





Bullshit





Grandmaster 2





Grandmaster 2





Mendo purp master





trainwreck x earlyskunk





trainwreck x earlyskunk





whiteberry


----------



## Xenos87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice those are all some nice phenos that trainwreck early skunk reminds me of some of the chocolope phenos iv grown


----------



## Xenos87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some more pineapple express big bud pheno.


----------



## Xenos87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some more shots in order Qrazy train,chernobyl,


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 3, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> Bullshit


That bullshit don't look too bad. Haha


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 3, 2013)

Will post nugs soon


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 3, 2013)

Woody haze View attachment 2465017 white widow View attachment 2465018


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 3, 2013)

3 days into flush.....GSC This will be my frosty for this month.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2013)

Xenos87 said:


> Nice those are all some nice phenos that trainwreck early skunk reminds me of some of the chocolope phenos iv grown


thanks I bred most of em!


Uncle Pirate said:


> That bullshit don't look too bad. Haha


Thats actually grand master 2....sorry i didnt space em when labeling pictures. grand daddy purple x master kush pheno 2. all genetics have been lost of this plant. I do have master kush f1 in seed form and gdp (different cut possibly) in clone.


----------



## Mundstuhl (Jan 3, 2013)

X-Dog


Greets


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 5, 2013)

"Dripping with Trichomes" This Headband 7 weeks flower


----------



## Xenos87 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is some CH9 Jack and some 4th week flowering CH9 green bud both freebies from attitude. Gotta love the tude


----------



## Xrangex (Jan 5, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> .
> View attachment 2464224
> 
> Still no name though???


Apollo Super Cheese



Here's a nug of the locally grown Cherry Pie I'm smoking this morning


----------



## Oghazybread (Jan 5, 2013)

wow that looks killer, loving the frost.


----------



## bud7144 (Jan 6, 2013)

Romulan.View attachment 2468593View attachment 2468596


----------



## Xenos87 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ahhhh Romulan nice, looks like it had a nice flush too, thats some good looking medicine.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ace of spades


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 6, 2013)

Chernobyl View attachment 2469586
Ace of spades View attachment 2469587
White widow View attachment 2469585


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 9, 2013)

Chernobyl


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 12, 2013)

Cheese @ week 5.5


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 12, 2013)

Cannatonic (high CBD pheno)


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

Mendo County Blueberry. Nothing compared to you guys, nice work. Give me a few weeks I will be back.


----------



## billy2011 (Jan 13, 2013)

Some amazing bud shots in here!!!


----------



## mickythefish (Jan 13, 2013)

Mandala Seeds - Kalichakra


----------



## Shango (Jan 14, 2013)

Not the frostiest, but here's a cool pic I took tonight...


----------



## 420sudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Amazing nug of my Rockstar Kush*


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2013)

Grown yourself or picked up at a dispensery? ^^


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 14, 2013)

This is some of _my _Cinderella 99....


----------



## WiFi650 (Jan 14, 2013)

here is a few shots of my OG #18 I took last night. about 8 weeks now.


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 14, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> This is some of Beefbisquit's Cinderella 99....


Cleared it up even more for ya, they look like your's to me


----------



## Clemons3ea (Jan 14, 2013)

*

Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started..






*


----------



## charles0011 (Jan 14, 2013)

This is my first grow ever. Feed back is welcomed Pos or Neg its all good.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2013)

charles0011 said:


> This is my first grow ever. Feed back is welcomed Pos or Neg its all good. View attachment 2480929View attachment 2480930View attachment 2480931View attachment 2480932View attachment 2480935View attachment 2480936



Looking good m8


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 15, 2013)

Green Crack (Norcal Cut)


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 15, 2013)

that shit looks mad good! where did you get the cut? beans or a clone?


----------



## doniawon (Jan 15, 2013)

i think nor cal cut, refers to clone only?..


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 15, 2013)

Wonder hybrid.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 15, 2013)

And here's another wonder hybrid, I call this picture "The 3 Little Birds".


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's some sugar leaves from my "Cindy"....


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 15, 2013)

Gotta love them sugar leaves 

these were easily the frostiest leaves i've had.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 15, 2013)

Sugar leaves?


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 15, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


>


That's what's up!


----------



## insan3 (Jan 15, 2013)

View attachment 2482059View attachment 2482062

43 days.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 15, 2013)

The thunderstruck clone...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 15, 2013)

Back cross to the TS clone, sugar leaf.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 15, 2013)

Another back cross to the clone.


----------



## 69Bandit (Jan 16, 2013)

Wish you could just go through the pictures in this thread like google image search...... clicking on a picture to bring up the specific post with it.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 16, 2013)

dj short blueberry... and serious bubblegum from the early 90's


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 18, 2013)

All dried up, some of my frostiest to date.


----------



## k0ijn (Jan 18, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> All dried up, some of my frostiest to date.


You're dealing with some proper sticky bud there mate, well done.
Which strain is it?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 18, 2013)

k0ijn said:


> You're dealing with some proper sticky bud there mate, well done.
> Which strain is it?


Thanks brother, its Cannatonic. Its the high CBD pheno, going to get it tested next week, praying over 15% CBD but who knows. Here's another pic of a little bud.

These pics just don't do it any justice...


----------



## TheEvilBanana (Jan 18, 2013)

Bananarama anyone? (Trainwreck X Banana Cush)


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 19, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Thanks brother, its Cannatonic. Its the high CBD pheno, going to get it tested next week, praying over 15% CBD but who knows. Here's another pic of a little bud.
> 
> These pics just don't do it any justice...


That's gorgeous.  Light green, with bits of purple and completely laced with trich's... what more could you ask for?


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 19, 2013)

iSmokealottaweed said:


> Green Crack (Norcal Cut)


Yes my fav


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 19, 2013)

Underside of the bud.


----------



## johndolly420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Cannatonic (high CBD pheno)


Fuck yea man! All your pics of that Cannatonic look bomb it has such a good bag appeal. Got a Lucy 4 weeks into veg rig now, which is Reserva Privada Colorado's Luca Brasi x LA Confidential. It's supposed to have a 3:2 CBD:THC. I love the effects of high CBD strains! Anyways keep on keeping on brother!


----------



## fitzgib (Jan 19, 2013)

View attachment 2486991View attachment 2486992

holy grail kush

bosh!!!


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 19, 2013)

twisted purp og


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 19, 2013)

ok drumroll!!!! hahaha JK my first grow shit got some crystals on it but nothing at all no where near you guys yet !!  this were some mid grade bagseed i started under cfl haha and finishing finally under 400w !!
2 different plants if ya cant tell! lol the first one the bottom half of plant buds are slowly turning purple )


----------



## k0ijn (Jan 19, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Thanks brother, its Cannatonic. Its the high CBD pheno, going to get it tested next week, praying over 15% CBD but who knows. Here's another pic of a little bud.
> 
> These pics just don't do it any justice...


Never heard of that strain before, just looked it up.
A 1/1 ratio of THC and CBD sounds insane, is that even possible?

Let me know how it is


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 19, 2013)

k0ijn said:


> Never heard of that strain before, just looked it up.
> A 1/1 ratio of THC and CBD sounds insane, is that even possible?
> 
> Let me know how it is


It's a very low THC strain, it's 6-7% THC and 6-7% CBD. Strictly for pain, almost no head high. 

http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/cannatonic


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 20, 2013)

k0ijn said:


> Never heard of that strain before, just looked it up.
> A 1/1 ratio of THC and CBD sounds insane, is that even possible?
> 
> Let me know how it is


Cannatonic is probably the best CBD strain there is, most other CBD strains used Cannatonic in their breeding. Cannatonic itself has a wide range in CBD to THC ratios, ranging anywhere from 20:1 to 1:20. The mother that my cuts came from tested 1.01% THC and 10.63% CBD, I'm hoping I can beat those numbers.


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 20, 2013)

Haven't picked yet:


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 20, 2013)

whoa whoa whoa....what is it like to smoke that? I never seen a plant rated above 1.8 cbd


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Jan 21, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Thanks brother, its Cannatonic. Its the high CBD pheno, going to get it tested next week, praying over 15% CBD but who knows. Here's another pic of a little bud.
> 
> These pics just don't do it any justice...


I have a Cannatonic cut in my room that I was told tested at 15% CBD. I have yet to flower it myself but its a somewhat popular cut around here for high CBD fans.

Good luck and looking nice.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's a shot of an inbred Columbian Indica, I don't remember the seed company that made it, it has been so long ago, about 13 years I think. It is seeded, and shows a good spread of trichomes across the leaves. Next picture is a close up of some trichs from the Thunderstruck clone.

One has to remember, the frostiest bud, also has to be the bud that produces the most resin, when you remove it, and turn it into hash. And due to a lot of variables (like actual size and density of the resin) as some trichs are small and dry, and others are quite large and laiden with oil. It's the oil you know that gives the weight to a bud for the most part.


----------



## delvite (Jan 21, 2013)

halfway trough 12/12....................................................View attachment 2489474View attachment 2489475..............................frosty?


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 21, 2013)

. 
GRP, Genetic Response Programing.

Pictures are of a Thunderstruck back cross. And one of my early strain creations "The New Hawaiians" on the bottom.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 21, 2013)

My work, and the pictures I show, are all "sativa" or mostly sativa plants. It's not hard to get indicas to ice up, they are natural resin producers that are most often turned into hash because they are ideally suited for it. Due to their large resin production.

 Just a fun picture someone did for me ... I'm not producing any seed for sale at the moment or anything. But I do have plans, once I have things in order


----------



## BBYY (Jan 21, 2013)

its been a while, but here is my first crop of 2013
View attachment 2489585
bsb x cb, from highlander


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 21, 2013)

^^that's hella sexy.

I harvested some today and made my first ISO hash (waiting for it to evaporate).
View attachment 2490492View attachment 2490493View attachment 2490494View attachment 2490495


----------



## BelieveInJesus (Jan 21, 2013)

BBYY said:


> its been a while, but here is my first crop of 2013
> View attachment 2489586View attachment 2489585
> bsb x cb, from highlander


Me-ow


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 21, 2013)

Blue Dream


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 21, 2013)

Holy Grail Kush at 6 weeks (if you could only see this in person) I feel like these pics give it no justice.


----------



## BBYY (Jan 21, 2013)

hey guys thanks, I have a memory card with plentora of pics of the purple / pink buds. im in the process of getting them uploaded. Cant wait to drop some jaws.


----------



## Blaze23 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the REP guys, I cant wait for week 9 already


----------



## Snowed (Jan 21, 2013)

BBYY said:


> hey guys thanks, I have a memory card with plentora of pics of the purple / pink buds. im in the process of getting them uploaded. Cant wait to drop some jaws.



That might just match the best purple I've ever sparked up... That shit looks intense you got it down!!!

Mm mm mmmm


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ace of spades View attachment 2491083


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 22, 2013)

Just took some new pics:


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 23, 2013)

Tested yesterday, 14.12% CBD.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 23, 2013)

mystery frost


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Tested yesterday, 14.12% CBD.



Nice huel.....


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 23, 2013)

wow 14.12% cbd is crazy I thought the highest was in the 4% range.


----------



## fitzgib (Jan 24, 2013)

fitzgib said:


> View attachment 2486991View attachment 2486992
> 
> holy grail kush
> 
> bosh!!!


View attachment 2494656

this is some of her all dried out


----------



## kountdown (Jan 24, 2013)

Bright Moments at around 6.5 weeks.


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow...looks like my black shirt after I scratch my head!


----------



## T Ray (Jan 24, 2013)

Been a minute since I've posted some here. Figured she was worthy enough.

Harley X 

View attachment 2495217


View attachment 2495218


View attachment 2495219


T-Ray


----------



## tumorhead (Jan 26, 2013)

Smoking this now, picked it last weekend:


----------



## weedies.org (Jan 26, 2013)

Holy shit what a beautiful thread!
I love this forum


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 26, 2013)

im back wit my 3 mid grades !!! they getting a little older lol 

View attachment 2497902View attachment 2497903View attachment 2497904View attachment 2497905


----------



## FR33MASON (Jan 27, 2013)

The first of five Vortex to come down.

Not too shabby for 430W.

















It has a wild fruity-poo smell with some nice skunky tones.


----------



## zombiegirl (Jan 27, 2013)

I definitely don't have the frostiest, but this is my first grow and I wanted to share. I had a lot of problems and it was definitely a learning process. Must do better next time...

View attachment 2498338View attachment 2498340


----------



## FR33MASON (Jan 27, 2013)

zombiegirl said:


> I definitely don't have the frostiest, but this is my first grow and I wanted to share. I had a lot of problems and it was definitely a learning process. Must do better next time...
> 
> View attachment 2498338View attachment 2498340


Quality over quantity is always the better way to go. Very nice.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

zombiegirl said:


> I definitely don't have the frostiest, but this is my first grow and I wanted to share. I had a lot of problems and it was definitely a learning process. Must do better next time...
> 
> View attachment 2498338View attachment 2498340


hey dont kid yourself, those buds look good.


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

FR33MASON said:


> The first of five Vortex to come down.
> 
> Not too shabby for 430W.
> 
> ...



did you leave those buds out in the snow?


----------



## bde0001 (Jan 27, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Tested yesterday, 14.12% CBD.


dude wtf....14 percent cbd. what was the thc tested at? This is one of those "cbd strains" isn't it? How does it smoke? i heard you dont get high from high cbd/low thc strains


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 27, 2013)

Chernobyl  ace of spades


----------



## super smoking puffer (Jan 27, 2013)

View attachment 2498707(--freinds mystery bud
(----harvested big (que) bud. growing frozenwidow now----)View attachment 2498710 hehehe


----------



## typhoon (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like to know what camera to buy to get the close ups that some of you guys take! Mine never work out. Anyways, here are two pics of Master Kush which are in week 7. 10 days to go.


----------



## Murphio (Jan 27, 2013)

1st grow- Blockhead

2nd grow-Hillbilly OG

3rd grow- Querkle (Space Queen dominant)

Querkle (Purple Urkle dominant)


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 27, 2013)

bde0001 said:


> dude wtf....14 percent cbd. what was the thc tested at? This is one of those "cbd strains" isn't it? How does it smoke? i heard you dont get high from high cbd/low thc strains


There is a high but its very different from a typical high THC and low/no CBD strain. Its a very mild body buzz with no head high really, its a very relaxing / calming effect.

Here are the complete results.

*

CBD - 14.12%
Delta9 THC - 1.12%
Delta8 THC - 1.09%
CBN - 0.31%
CBG - 0.03%
Total 16.67%



​


*


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bag-seed CFL Grow
Flowering Day 26


@@@ *Plant A* @@@













### *Plant B* ###







They smell delicious.. kinda like a fresh, fruit-basket dipped in diesel fuel type of smell....


----------



## Eazygoing (Jan 27, 2013)

Autos at 53 days


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 28, 2013)

Some Bagseed I have going right now.


----------



## MidWestHigh (Jan 28, 2013)

8 week flowering (currently) -OGK


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2013)

typhoon said:


> I would like to know what camera to buy to get the close ups that some of you guys take! Mine never work out. Anyways, here are two pics of Master Kush which are in week 7. 10 days to go.


Nikon d3000 or a d7000 with a macro lense


----------



## delvite (Jan 29, 2013)

*big it up for all pic posters in this this thread!* 

keep those snow covered mountains coming

..................................... Delvite​


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a couple to share, about 5weeks into flower



Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## MidWestHigh (Jan 29, 2013)

Dinafem OG Kush (HDR close up pic)
Dinafem Blue Widow (HDR other pic)
day 57 flowering


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Jan 29, 2013)

....cfls


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 29, 2013)

more cfl's....lol  Nirvana Bubblelicious...


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Jan 30, 2013)

my nirvana bubbleicious.... 56days flowering today....


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, here it is, this is the frostiest bud in the world. Nothing can beat this one  

 I call this one "Sugar Momma"


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Jan 30, 2013)

^^
Haha. Good one.


----------



## LVTDY (Jan 30, 2013)

Did that make its way into some kind of tea, a strange tasting toke, or the garbage? Haha


----------



## FR33MASON (Jan 30, 2013)

Blueberry var. day 53...almost there.







and Vortex...same day count.


----------



## Blaze23 (Feb 2, 2013)

One of my newest keepers, HGK #3. . . . seen it test in the high 20's hoping to get the same results. This is day 56.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Feb 2, 2013)

Afghooey about halfway through:






Tahoe Og almost ready to come down:


----------



## delvite (Feb 2, 2013)

man im lvn this budporn


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## delvite (Feb 2, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


that has some gr8 color n frost m8y


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 2, 2013)

its actually my girls third grow

im a good teacher, im a bad helper so that^^ ones all hers


below is some of what is coming out of my room in 3 weeks


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Feb 2, 2013)

Sweet Frosted Flakes in the mornin' ^^^^^^

Looks like candy. Kudos Samwell, thanx for the bud porn 

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 3, 2013)

View attachment 2509652View attachment 2509653

Just out of the curing jar tonight.... C99.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Feb 4, 2013)

Just finished up some Galadriel (Pineapple Pheno). Smells like Pina Colada or Tropical Pineapple.

Galadriel (Cindy 99 x ECSD)


----------



## moorebass70 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is 7weeks (flowering) kalimist


----------



## moorebass70 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dude, that looks like pure sugar cane. NICE JOB!!!


----------



## moorebass70 (Feb 4, 2013)

delvite said:


> that has some gr8 color n frost m8y


VERY NICE, what strain is this? I must have it...


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 4, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> VERY NICE, what strain is this? I must have it...


My guess is Bubblelicious


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 4, 2013)

moorebass70 said:


> VERY NICE, what strain is this? I must have it...


dog poo #5 the , heres a dried pic of it

and you can get it from GreenBeanzSeeds at the ca**zon, breeder lemonhoko





as we clipped it smelt of chocolate thin mint cookeis but it seems to be loosing alittle of that smell, i jarred it today i hope it retians its smell


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 5, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> dog poo #5 the , heres a dried pic of it
> 
> and you can get it from GreenBeanzSeeds at the ca**zon, breeder lemonhoko
> 
> ...



Got to be the name thats turning folks off cause its the only one left over there! I scooped it up days ago! I dig the it,


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 5, 2013)

we new, im sure in a year, the poo will be very popular, just clipped and trimmed all 6 of the f1 selection that was used in the open pollination for the f2's, from two males one chemdd dominate(i assume) and one Apollo 13bx dom male( i assume)

heres the p1 slut now of teh f1 generation


----------



## truepunk87 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ace of spades


----------



## *BUDS (Feb 5, 2013)

Not mine just thought id put it up.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 5, 2013)

*BUDS said:


> Not mine just thought id put it up.


What i would do to have all that in my possesion right now..


----------



## TXskunkKush (Feb 5, 2013)

chb444220 said:


> _*ok guys... i think ive found teh frostiest bud(s) ive ever seen.. ever!*_
> 
> 
> these were not grown by me... i found these on another website... they were grown by sum1 called NuggetShiner. The strain is called Decap... not sure the lineage.. im thinking deep chunk is crossed in tehre sumwhere... anywaysss.. check these out!!!
> ...


Anything frostier than this must be rolled in sugar, sat to dry and rolled in sugar again! this shit looks like it would taste good just eating lol jk jk


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 5, 2013)

Like old Panhead said once " We won't be happy until someone grows and shows a giant THC crystal on a stick" This is one of my favorite threads. 

Cheers and happy growing.


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 5, 2013)

Blueberry chopped today.


----------



## LatteBroker (Feb 6, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 2509652View attachment 2509653
> 
> Just out of the curing jar tonight.... C99.


Where's the C99 from? I have a Female Seeds C99 that's only a week out of the ground. Pretty excited about this plant. Yours looks sick!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 6, 2013)

LatteBroker said:


> Where's the C99 from? I have a Female Seeds C99 that's only a week out of the ground. Pretty excited about this plant. Yours looks sick!


Thanks man! I appreciate the love!

Mine are from Femaleseeds.nl...  


So, have fun with that!


----------



## merkzilla (Feb 8, 2013)

G-13 Blueberry Gum, pulled them a little early I think. On day 2 of darkness.


----------



## truepunk87 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ace of spades View attachment 2516487


----------



## Djengo (Feb 8, 2013)

BBYY said:


> its been a while, but here is my first crop of 2013
> View attachment 2489586
> bsb x cb, from highlander


omg pink weed, is that genetics or did you do something to make it change colors?


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Ace of spades View attachment 2516487


some of the sexiest bud i ever seen. top shit man


----------



## FranJan (Feb 8, 2013)

Some Black Widows I've been growing. Am I getting Frosty yet? I think I'm getting there.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 8, 2013)

My Royal Highness, aka Mr H


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> My Royal Highness, aka Mr H


I wanna burn some


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 8, 2013)

deserves a crown samwell. i worship your highness kiss-ass


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 8, 2013)

FranJan said:


> Some Black Widows I've been growing. Am I getting Frosty yet? I think I'm getting there.


Some cool looking light bleaching on the top.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 8, 2013)

my latest frost. 

View attachment 2517445


----------



## Jogro (Feb 9, 2013)

SickMeds Green Crack S1

Frosty. . .and purple!


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 9, 2013)

View attachment 2517728
me too(purple frost that is. purple strain unknown origin)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jogro said:


> SickMeds Green Crack S1
> 
> Frosty. . .and purple!


Hell yah.. I got a clone going of this  hope mine turns out good


----------



## Jogro (Feb 9, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> me too(purple frost that is. purple strain unknown origin)


You dare call that "purple frost?"


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 9, 2013)

haha yeah bro. hit this purple for real do probably knock yours out the water.  i think your letting the lack of flash deceive you. for real id put this purp up against ANY strain you think is strong. ive smoked hella strains, that would blow the wigs back on many a heavy smoker, this one is just one of those "super weeds" if you where in my area jogro i would smoke that bud with you in a week and prove to you its one of the strongest cannabis. for real tho the peeps who know me personally and grow say i should get that shit tested somehow. now i cant upload pics to prove my shit is more frosty fucked up shit. haha


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

"Dirty Larry" pheno of Lemon Larry


----------



## dangledo (Feb 9, 2013)

sdfgsdfgsdfgsdgsdfg


----------



## zack66 (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's some purple kush i'm chopping now.


----------



## Jogro (Feb 9, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> haha yeah bro. hit this purple for real do probably knock yours out the water.  i think your letting the lack of flash deceive you. for real id put this purp up against ANY strain you think is strong. ive smoked hella strains, that would blow the wigs back on many a heavy smoker, this one is just one of those "super weeds" if you where in my area jogro i would smoke that bud with you in a week and prove to you its one of the strongest cannabis. for real tho the peeps who know me personally and grow say i should get that shit tested somehow. _now i cant upload pics to prove my shit is more frosty fucked up shit. haha_


Suuuuure you can't. . .

OK, seriously, you know I'm just jerking your chain. 

I have no doubt your stuff is potent, and it actually wouldn't surprise me at all if it really is stronger than the Green Crack S1. The Green Crack actually is quite strong, and stands up perfectly well on its own, though I'd say its definitely NOT "top shelf" up there with the 22%+ THC elite super kush cuts. 

In general, I'd say the correlation between frosty appearance and potency isn't perfect. More frosty doesn't always mean more potent. And obviously, there is ZERO correlation between purple color and potency. So "bag appeal" only gets you so far. Also, bluntly, everyone is after the most potent stuff possible, but IMO, once you get up into the 18-20% THC range or higher, the stuff is still really strong. Does it really matter if it takes 0.35 grams to knock you into a stupor vs. only 0.30g? 

In terms of flash, believe it or not the middle picture above was NOT taken with a flash (the one reposted below). By only 6 weeks into flowering, all the trichromes turned so milky white, you could see them clearly with the naked eye. The buds really ARE that frosty!


----------



## Jogro (Feb 9, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> "Dirty Larry" pheno of Lemon Larry



NICE plant!

As a friendly suggestion, maybe dial back the nutes a twinge? IMO, you're a little bit "on the edge" there.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

Jogro said:


> NICE plant!
> 
> As a friendly suggestion, maybe dial back the nutes a twinge? IMO, you're a little bit "on the edge" there.


Thanks. Was a little bit on the edge, that's old burn. Everything I grow gets a little burn when it's done stretching, then I cut it back until peak flowering, then cut back again toward the end. I like a little burn, it tells me when my plant is done stretching and tells me when it's done swelling.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 9, 2013)

Here's the same strain last time around (first run) at the same duration of flowering. I have at least 2x as much this time.  I'm glad I pushed it harder, it definitely liked it.


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 10, 2013)

a little closer inspection...


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 10, 2013)

Blueberry nug that I chopped five days ago:


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 10, 2013)

A little girl in the bathtub !


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 10, 2013)

Vortex: 1 more week to go!


----------



## Jogro (Feb 10, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> View attachment 2519454View attachment 2519458
> 
> a little closer inspection...


Shining a headlight onto your buds is just cheating! 

Also, what happened to the purple?


----------



## Jogro (Feb 10, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> A little girl in the bathtub !


Nice. 
What strain is that?


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 10, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Shining a headlight onto your buds is just cheating!
> 
> Also, what happened to the purple?


just the leaves and tops are really pruple that was like an inside side of the bud so not very puprle, that leaf is straight purple tho if you can tell.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 10, 2013)

Jogro said:


> Nice.
> What strain is that?


Jacks Cleaner x PlushBerry AKA Jack In The Box


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 10, 2013)

Who do you think are some of the best cultivators out there? Not just here on RIU, but world renown.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 11, 2013)

cheechzilla said:


> Who do you think are some of the best cultivators out there? Not just here on RIU, but world renown.


Hazey motherfuckin Grapes


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 11, 2013)

^ OMFG that was a good one ! HazeyGrapes the Solo Cup Master ..


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 11, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> Jacks Cleaner x PlushBerry AKA Jack In The Box


looking great potsnob


----------



## Jogro (Feb 11, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Hazey motherfuckin Grapes


The man is such a legend, he can smoke his buds without even picking them!








View attachment 2520318


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 11, 2013)

getting there.. Reserva privada OG kush with N abundance causing slower flower but progressing nicely.


----------



## Jogro (Feb 11, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> ^ OMFG that was a good one ! HazeyGrapes the Solo Cup Master ..



Bud density like this isn't some sort of "accident". It takes serious growing skill:








View attachment 2520322


----------



## Jogro (Feb 11, 2013)

cheechzilla said:


> Who do you think are some of the best cultivators out there? Not just here on RIU, but world renown.


In all seriousness, the best cultivators are probably totally unknown.


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 11, 2013)

Jogro said:


> In all seriousness, the best cultivators are probably totally unknown.


 I hid indoors while growing for over 20 years , now imagine how many more of us are still in the closet lol ... I think some of the best genetics in the world are yet to be shared hehehehe


----------



## oldesthippy (Feb 11, 2013)

I totally agree Mr. ProfessorPotSnob


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I think the professor is probably right on that 

And here's some of those genetics right now, the Vito cutting from my fluroscent garden. Vito is half ditch weed by the way. Fastest most vigorous cutting I've seen. Quality under fluro lighting, beat out the elite thunderstruck clone...

Here's a pic of dried Thunderstruck bud also.



And here's a shot of yet another ditch breed, my New Hawaiian. Another super fast giant yeilder of quality. This bud was grown under HID's (MH and HPS) as was the above Thunderstruck bud.



The New Hawaiian, is about 20 percent ditch, as where Vito is half ditch. And make note the new hawaiian and vito. are both extreme sativas, they both remind one of long flowering equatorial sativas, (that don't seem to finish indoors). But they finish super fast, do better indoors then long term sativas, and they will actually finish almost anywhere outdoors in the United States.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 11, 2013)

Sometimes just the beauty of the colors, of some of these crystaline buds impresses me. I call this picture "under desert skies"


----------



## Phineas Phreak (Feb 11, 2013)

My silver haze at 12 weeks.


----------



## indicantonio (Feb 12, 2013)

My first grow, not the frostiest but pics came out pretty cool hehe.h


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Dream at 8 weeks.


----------



## hipcor (Feb 13, 2013)

fruit spirit strain, dwc cfl grow


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 14, 2013)

Who's Hazey Grapes? I'm just curious. I'm a film maker and I've been wanting to make a Documentary about medical cannabis for a while now. I'm in preproduction right now and searching for growers that people look up to within the community (not just RIU). People you wouldn't mind watching in a Documentary. Now I'm not sure who Hazey Grapes is, but if you think they are worthy can I see their work and how many people agree with Hazey being a great grower. Right now I have KoMALabs onboard.Let me know people. Thanks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2013)

cheechzilla said:


> Who's Hazey Grapes? I'm just curious. I'm a film maker and I've been wanting to make a Documentary about medical cannabis for a while now. I'm in preproduction right now and searching for growers that people look up to within the community (not just RIU). People you wouldn't mind watching in a Documentary. Now I'm not sure who Hazey Grapes is, but if you think they are worthy can I see their work and how many people agree with Hazey being a great grower. Right now I have KoMALabs onboard.Let me know people. Thanks.


Omg i about choked when i read this lol! Dude hazey (is not your huckleberry!)


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 14, 2013)

best growing mockumentry ever, hazey grapes, finshaggy and oilmaker.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 14, 2013)

cheechzilla said:


> Who's Hazey Grapes? I'm just curious. I'm a film maker and I've been wanting to make a Documentary about medical cannabis for a while now. I'm in preproduction right now and searching for growers that people look up to within the community (not just RIU). People you wouldn't mind watching in a Documentary. Now I'm not sure who Hazey Grapes is, but if you think they are worthy can I see their work and how many people agree with Hazey being a great grower. Right now I have KoMALabs onboard.Let me know people. Thanks.


This Guy is killing it.  https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/518946-tent-doom-dual-600s-6x6x6.html


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 14, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> best growing mockumentry ever, hazey grapes, finshaggy and oilmaker.


Cant forget jenks


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 14, 2013)

or bmeat & kaendar!!!


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. Looks like I have a large list for mockumentary material, but this thing is going to be funded as a legitimate Documentary called "We're Here!". Exploring the growers of today that make a living cultivating cannabis. It will also go deeper into the patients recovery using medical cannabis. So if you know of anyone who has a great recovery story, cannabis activists, or dedicated cannabis cultivators please let me know so I can contact them. Thanks again.


----------



## cheechzilla (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Worm,
I was wondering what your cannabis is used for? Personal use, do you grow for other patients, do you donate to a dispensary? I'm also located in California not far from the Bay area. If you're in compliance with California cultivation laws maybe you would be interested participating in the Documentary wants all the funding and sponsors come through? I tried sending this in a PM, but your inbox is full. Please PM me with details if interested.

Thanks


----------



## FR33MASON (Feb 14, 2013)

What's with all the chit-chat and no pics?????

Here let me help remedy this.


----------



## jhod58vw (Feb 14, 2013)

Just wanted to share. This is my OG Kush I did last year. Hopefully my girls this year will do me proud. Only in like day 12 of flower right now. Picks to follow real soon. Peace Out & Stay Lit!!


----------



## BakedP0TAT0 (Feb 15, 2013)

CFL Bagseed Grow


----------



## typhoon (Feb 16, 2013)

I've got four days to go and I've started my flush, I doubt they will get any bigger or frostier, They are Master Kush. Sorry about the poor quality camera, hellraiser told me to get a Nikon D7000, lol, maybe next time. He didn't send me any money, the bugger.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 16, 2013)

typhoon said:


> I've got four days to go and I've started my flush, I doubt they will get any bigger or frostier, They are Master Kush. Sorry about the poor quality camera, hellraiser told me to get a Nikon D7000, lol, maybe next time. He didn't send me any money, the bugger.


Haha..............


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 16, 2013)

One of the lower buds on the blue dream. 
under a 150w HPS


----------



## Xrangex (Feb 17, 2013)

Fuck yeah, I got some likes on "The Frostiest Buds" thread! I feel like i'm finally a man.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 18, 2013)

Xrangex said:


> View attachment 2528936
> One of the lower buds on the blue dream.
> under a 150w HPS


Im itching to get a killer BD cut in my stables


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Feb 18, 2013)

She's one of the 4th back crossers, that I pollinated/hybridized with an Afghani Peshwar male. About 15 days left on this very swift flowering Wonderbud female. Which will produce ripe seed, and some incredibly frosty bud.


----------



## T Ray (Feb 18, 2013)

Had to post this here(self explanatory)......

Oldie, but a goodie

TGA Chernobyl








T-Ray


----------



## doniawon (Feb 18, 2013)

T Ray said:


> Had to post this here(self explanatory)......
> 
> Oldie, but a goodie
> 
> ...


I had that same chernobyl pheno. Crazy trich production best smell ever butno bud production. Smallest buds ever. Heartbreaker


----------



## dangledo (Feb 18, 2013)

kali mist


----------



## dangledo (Feb 18, 2013)

32 days


----------



## djkronique (Feb 19, 2013)

View attachment 2532271View attachment 2532272

G13 Pineapple Express on second week of flush may let it go a couple more days.


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 19, 2013)

OG kush from reserva privada, still a few weeks to go but these lower sugar nugs are hella frosty!


----------



## thump easy (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## thump easy (Feb 20, 2013)

i have grown way to many this is gona take for ever...


----------



## thump easy (Feb 20, 2013)

ill do a few every day it take fucken a few minutes just to down load


----------



## Hurtem420 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Psicodelicia

*View attachment 934530View attachment 934531View attachment 934532View attachment 934533[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Caramel candy kush, taken yesterday, and I actually overdid it with Epsoma organic nutes...hence the burnt tips.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

Blue Dream

Berry White


----------



## Mundstuhl (Feb 23, 2013)

Alpine Seeds - X-Dog (NLx x Chemdog dd)

sativa pheno





indica pheno


Greets


----------



## intenseneal (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are some of mine Blue Dream and Pandora's Box.
View attachment 2540271View attachment 2540272View attachment 2540273


----------



## LeafGnosis (Feb 24, 2013)

What, C'99 does not get any love here... ok ok... so I did not scower the thread looking. Here are some nice C'99 from female seeds:


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 25, 2013)

Flying Dutchman G-Force
(#1 Skunk X Northern Lights) X G13

i dunno... Derp?


----------



## Fortheloveofmoney (Feb 26, 2013)

3 weeks veg time still 2.5 weeks from harvest but here's one


----------



## gr865 (Feb 26, 2013)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 2532160View attachment 2532161View attachment 2532162View attachment 2532163
> 
> kali mist


Tried to give this a double like, very nice job!!!!!


----------



## Mundstuhl (Feb 27, 2013)

> Flying Dutchman G-Force
> (#1 Skunk X Northern Lights) X G13


Do you had problems with hermies?? Had two very nice motherplants of the Flying Dutchmen - G Force and both began to produce hermie-cuttings at an age of 8-9month, had to kill them 

Greets


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mundstuhl said:


> Do you had problems with hermies?? Had two very nice motherplants of the Flying Dutchmen - G Force and both began to produce hermie-cuttings at an age of 8-9month, had to kill them
> 
> Greets


havent run it long enough to know... but i have read that alot of ppl kill the strain off in about a year due to hermies.
its kind of a weird strain.. smells good... looks fantastic.. decently potency..
just. no flavor.

i mean like... the rollie you smoke a joint in.. has more flavor than the pot its strange lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 27, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> What, C'99 does not get any love here... ok ok... so I did not scower the thread looking. Here are some nice C'99 from female seeds:
> View attachment 2540285View attachment 2540286View attachment 2540287View attachment 2540291


I love Cindy!.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 27, 2013)

LeafGnosis said:


> What, C'99 does not get any love here... ok ok... so I did not scower the thread looking. Here are some nice C'99 from female seeds:
> View attachment 2540285View attachment 2540286View attachment 2540287View attachment 2540291




Bro, here's some of my Cindy... also posted in this thread!

RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 27, 2013)

OG kush now week 7.. cant wait to try her!


----------



## cinandme03 (Feb 28, 2013)

My Pitbull's gotta lotta bark and a lotta bite! Here's a few frosty pics for you to enjoy!


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Purple Wreck by Reserva Privada. Harvested today at 59 days. Temps weren't dropped at night because i grow perpetually and so that would be stupid lol, these colors just came out naturally around week 4 or 5. Must have been blessed with a great pheno! Prolly not the frostiest, but frosty none the less.





and some pictures to really show the colors


----------



## prosperian (Feb 28, 2013)

*sweet...nice job!*


----------



## oakley1984 (Feb 28, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Purple Wreck by Reserva Privada. Harvested today at 59 days. Temps weren't dropped at night because i grow perpetually and so that would be stupid lol, these colors just came out naturally around week 4 or 5. Must have been blessed with a great pheno! Prolly not the frostiest, but frosty none the less.
> 
> View attachment 2546235View attachment 2546239View attachment 2546234View attachment 2546236View attachment 2546237View attachment 2546241View attachment 2546240View attachment 2546238View attachment 2546242View attachment 2546243
> 
> ...


looks absolutely delicious.


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 28, 2013)

prosperian said:


> *sweet...nice job!*





oakley1984 said:


> looks absolutely delicious.


Thanks guys! can't wait until i can smoke her


----------



## zack66 (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks really nice. Those buds look dense! Great job!


----------



## johndolly420 (Feb 28, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Looks really nice. Those buds look dense! Great job!


Thanks zack.. Here is some Dairy Queen i harvest a week and a half ago. I would have put this on here right away because it is FROSTY AS SHIT, but i already put it on TGA by others and didn't feel like reposting it. But here she is, shes a hash producing monster!!!!






This is what an ounce of trim left behind. Fat ole pile of trichs!!!! a couple days later my roommate laid the trim on some cardboard to stuff it into a tube to make some BHO and it left another pile of trichs behind!! The trim had an 18% return after all those trichs fell off


----------



## delvite (Mar 1, 2013)

Really close up frosty goodness.......................................... ...................
[video=youtube;i_erggR-__Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_erggR-__Y[/video]
.................................................. .  Delvite


----------



## FranJan (Mar 1, 2013)

Trying to figure out if this hash tipping thing is for real. When I get an all white top I'll be happy. Still getting used to my new cameras but here's a Black Widow tip from a plant that's getting ready for the chopping block. 


Clicking on image EMBIGGENS , and thanx to MrNiceSeeds.nl for that. And Shanti for the genetics! LOL​


----------



## Xrangex (Mar 2, 2013)

*BD, dried and cured. 

w/o flash - 



with flash - 

*


----------



## TheKansasCityChiefer (Mar 3, 2013)

NYC Diesel


Blue Widow


----------



## Figong (Mar 3, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Purple Wreck by Reserva Privada. Harvested today at 59 days. Temps weren't dropped at night because i grow perpetually and so that would be stupid lol, these colors just came out naturally around week 4 or 5. Must have been blessed with a great pheno! Prolly not the frostiest, but frosty none the less.
> 
> View attachment 2546235View attachment 2546239View attachment 2546234View attachment 2546236View attachment 2546237View attachment 2546241View attachment 2546240View attachment 2546238View attachment 2546242View attachment 2546243
> 
> ...


Beautiful plants, great job!


----------



## merkzilla (Mar 3, 2013)

Vegged for about 4 weeks, Ken's GDP Day 61 since 12-12 flip, some are led shots some aren't. New Camera, had a hard time getting good shots.
*Edit : 99% Under HPS/MH, moved them for space to a small tent with an LED to finish out *


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 4, 2013)

last pic was my Cindy 99 bud still alive..... here she is 7 days off of the line ready for jar!


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 6, 2013)

SSSDH  Woody Haze


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 6, 2013)

Thought I would share my GSC done by bag seed from same dank shit fro Frisco. This is only day 30 of flower. Plan on atleast 60 maybe 70 days on her. Hope you enjoy. Peace Out & Stay Lit.


----------



## eleventysix (Mar 6, 2013)

Can I share some frosty goodness with you fine people? I think I will.. ha


----------



## AZPsyclops (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's a picture of a Headband bud I just harvested.


----------



## Greather420 (Mar 7, 2013)

Some White Shark 33 flowered in the winter...AWESOME pheno that flowers in 45 days


----------



## Papaoscartango (Mar 8, 2013)

This Bubblisious did well, just got too compact.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 8, 2013)

og kush, turned out pretty well considering the shit i put her through!


----------



## gargantuanganja (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't really compete with the freakily frostilicious nugs in here, but I'm just so damn proud of my first buds, I have to show them off. 

Private breeder - (Super Silver Haze x Cinderella 99) @ days 50 & 57 in these pics.




SOMA - Lavender @ days 50 & 57


----------



## nameno (Mar 9, 2013)

I got a question,it will look like snow on my leaves,the ones that don't look like that look slick like oil on them.Sometimes the ones that looked like snow now look slick,I could be wrong about that. They are either shiny or snowy and do the tips curling up mean anything?
Thanks! Peace.Sorry no pictures atm.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 9, 2013)

GSC @ day 34 of flower. Check out the frosty already. Smells very danky. Cant wait to try these bad seeds. Then I should know which pheno's I got. Peace Out & Stay Lit!!View attachment 2561930View attachment 2561931View attachment 2561932


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 10, 2013)

blue dream still on the plant. 

chemmy jones

chemmy jones


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

well i cant show the flower master platnuim og..Well it kinda looks like liquid coke og...


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

good old fashion green crackethhow frostie do you wana get?the last pic are the crosses i made..


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

fuck were do i begin??


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

man im gona be hear a long time i dont know if i got that kinda time??let me show you a rod


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

okay im just gona do a few right now


----------



## thump easy (Mar 10, 2013)

thanks guys you guys are asome... thank you..


----------



## doobiemizer (Mar 10, 2013)

Thump easy- those are some damn nice buds there there


----------



## calicat (Mar 10, 2013)

Holy Grail Kush





Cheese Candy





Agent Orange





Critical Mass x Sensi Star


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 10, 2013)

purple shit.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 11, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> View attachment 2563352View attachment 2563353View attachment 2563355View attachment 2563357View attachment 2563358View attachment 2563359
> 
> purple shit.


someone asked me what the buzz was like. its very indica high, sleepy and very hallucinogenic, you take a nap on this your for sure to have some interesting dreams.


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 11, 2013)

guerrilla medic said:


> chemmy jones
> View attachment 2562009


This one, for some reason, looks like a "universe" of Cannabis! The out of focus aspect plays into the matter that makes the stars and the twinkling of the trichs are the newly formed stars.... OK OK, I know...lay off of the pipe LOL


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 11, 2013)

My GSC bag seed going to be one frosty b-i-t-c-hView attachment 2564541


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Chernobyl - last time running her for awhile View attachment 2564560 another week or so to go


----------



## AZPsyclops (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's a picture of a Kush I just harvested tonight actually and just trimmed.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## AZPsyclops (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you, I like this thread.


----------



## delvite (Mar 11, 2013)

keep that frost coming ppl gr8 work


----------



## Papaoscartango (Mar 13, 2013)

Here's one.


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 13, 2013)

Sssdh


----------



## ZEROKUSH (Mar 13, 2013)

Ogres Kush


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 14, 2013)

RP's Skywalker


----------



## LeafGnosis (Mar 15, 2013)

The above puts my bbgum to shame LOL


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 15, 2013)

Uncle P straight kills it again!


----------



## Guzias1 (Mar 15, 2013)

i loveee this thread..

hope to post some sparklys soon here


----------



## Sativied (Mar 15, 2013)

Pre-taster-sample:


Final result:


It's like getting free hash with every blunt (sticky finger rolling hash).


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 15, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> Uncle P straight kills it again!


Thats no joke....


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 15, 2013)

Uncle P has inspired me to look into my old grow pics for some good frost shots. These aren't too special but i'm pretty sure i've never shared them before...


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll have some to share in about a hr.


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 15, 2013)

Girl Scout Cookies @ day 40 of flower Bag Seed. Look at that beautiful color. Super dense, frosy and smelly.View attachment 2570934View attachment 2570935View attachment 2570936


----------



## rdo420 (Mar 15, 2013)

trainwreck and then some blueberry.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 15, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> RP's Skywalker


That's fucking amazing. Dankest shit ever. Has to be close too.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice work fellas!


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 16, 2013)

Chernobyl View attachment 2571486 View attachment 2571487


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 16, 2013)

these are kiwi skunk and dog kush


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Mar 16, 2013)

Agent Orange 5 weeks in....


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 16, 2013)

Good looking buds everyone. MMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Girl Scout Cookies that is a bomb and super tasty strain. I will try to post up some pics of my frosty cured Blue Dream and curing NYD.


----------



## intenseneal (Mar 16, 2013)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Agent Orange 5 weeks in....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571524View attachment 2571528


Wow my AO was nothing like that beast of a plant. They do yield pretty good but take forever. Mine is drying right now just cut it down 4-5 days ago.


----------



## Ineedmoney444 (Mar 16, 2013)

Your buds look amazing! Can I donate?


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 16, 2013)

why did you ask to be friend why are you asking to donate to people?


if you want to be my friend you got to be active on the website. 

and no you cannot donate for cannabis on this site do it again and i will report you.


----------



## SS68396331 (Mar 16, 2013)

LIKe ^^





These are the cuttings I took a while back off of my Panama Red labled freebies I got from a friend. I stepped up the pot sizes and am liking it. I have seven plants in the room, I am trying a 2 plant perpetual. I have two of these I just potted up that have 5 or six mains already..without ANY topping. A very productive variety. These two were naturally forked into two mains. They were cut off the second node of the mother @approx 6 weeks, just before I put her in bloom. The plant on the left was topped, the one on the right was not. Can anyone see the Large bud on the left plant? it is growing round, is the size of a baseball with three or four heads. These are @ 4weeks since showing nice solid budsites..maybe 6 since the flip. I use a 400 HPS on a mover, and a 400MH freehanging. I have determined it not to be the old school variety, but a pretty significant top shelf hybrid. No complaints from any of my buddies.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 16, 2013)

My camera doesn't really do any justice to these buds... c99 from female seeds, pineapple pheno


----------



## bluedreamzy (Mar 16, 2013)

puff hows the c99 smoke? i curently have 1 in my scrog 4 weeks into 12/12 along with laughing buddha and iced grapefruit


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is a week 6 shot of Lemon OG, I can't wait to see how she looks at the end!


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 17, 2013)

bluedreamzy said:


> puff hows the c99 smoke? i curently have 1 in my scrog 4 weeks into 12/12 along with laughing buddha and iced grapefruit


So far I only been smoking the popcorn as i'm leavin the good bits until they are cured a few weeks.. but she smokes amazing so far.Really smooth in a joint or bong ,I got the flu with mad chesty cough right now and I was still able to hit the bong last night with minimal coughing.

Takes about 5 mins to come on but when it does..wow ..really nice high on this plant for sure, no couchlock at all ,but not a high were you HAVE to do something energetic.Your just in a euphoric/stoned/dreamy state. 

I just sit on the couch with the headphones in or play the ps3. ..and you are just in your own little world... great stuff, makes music amazing ,makes gaming amazing.. haven't really tried watching tv on it yet but I suspect it's good for that to... oh and no munchies ,which is a first for me..which is a very welcome feature ,and a smooth comedown.It's really just the perfect weed in my book.

It must also work for pain to, because my throat feels so raw like I been eating glass and while I was high ,the pain went away, and it also cleared up my runny nose oddly enough..


----------



## bluedreamzy (Mar 17, 2013)

nice report puff! cant wait! this is my first harvest in 2 years! grew for a few years before that but had to take a break.. cant wait! buds are looking awesome already! filling in nice


----------



## bluedreamzy (Mar 17, 2013)

how long did you end up letting the c99 go? ive read its a fast harvester and harvest around day 55..


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah ,I took mine to 52 days ...


----------



## bluedreamzy (Mar 17, 2013)

nice from switch or from first pistals? mine showed pistals after 1 week


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 17, 2013)

*





Granddaddy purple






Granddaddy purple






Kryptonite






Kryptonite






Kryptonite






Kryptonite






Blue convict






blue convict







Mendo purp x master kush x convict kush






mendo purp x master kush x convict kush *


----------



## rdo420 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks all for the likes on mine. Definetly can't compete with a lot of em here, but it is fun to post pics. Here's a current pic of blueberry gen3 clone at 6 1/2 weeks. I have to learn how to post a pic with out being in an attachment. Like above. Nice photography.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 17, 2013)

that's from switch of lights


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 18, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That mendo X looks whacky!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 18, 2013)

ISP's Chem D Bx3 @8 weeks


----------



## bluedreamzy (Mar 18, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> that's from switch of lights


wow! i was planning on counting from the first day it showed pistals.. if thats the case tomarrow im 4 weeks since flip they are filling in nice


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> ISP's Chem D Bx3 @8 weeks


Thats it? Lol heres some AN sensi A&B crystals*** they got so frickin frosty they started to cry tears of resin...thunderstruck


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

Show me your buds bleeding resin


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

Off hand ya got any better tricombs to show, i havent read the whole thread.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 19, 2013)

Dude, go be jealous somewhere else.


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

I aint jelly lol, i just wanna see frosties, you got one?


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

Heres some early frost bites


----------



## Ninjabowler (Mar 19, 2013)

Ive waited long enough for you to one up it bud. I had to stick it to ya for talkin shit about my plants....remember? Cant talk shit now huh? All good, get some pics from yur friends lol those buds you posted cant hold a candle to these, sorry, its true


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2013)

Kandy Kush @ 6weeks


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> View attachment 2576428
> Kandy Kush @ 6weeks


Nice looking Grandpapy. 
Have you got a pic of the whole Kandy Kush plant? I have one at 6 weeks also but yours looks a lot different


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 19, 2013)

haha owned.. uncle p has that dank sheeeit


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> haha owned.. uncle p has that dank sheeeit


indeed it does look wonderful i wonder how it smokes. Ive had a plant grow out like that and believe it or not the plant that didnt have as many chromes was by FAR the better smoke.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 19, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> indeed it does look wonderful i wonder how it smokes. Ive had a plant grow out like that and believe it or not the plant that didnt have as many chromes was by FAR the better smoke.


Very true. I've picked less frosty phenos over the frostier ones because the smoke was better.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 19, 2013)

To be honest pirate i was pissed at myself thinking id done something wrong, then a kind friend here explained terpene profiles and a boatload of other genetic dispositions that would play a huge role in my plants potency levels, all i can say is i see dry sift waiting to happen but im a self admitted trich slut. I have to say id love looking at that thing growing every week uncle p good job she is very sexy!


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 19, 2013)

Yup. Smoked some absolute amazing looking weed with little flavor or buzz. I have also smoked some pretty nasty looking shit that turned out being tasty and stoney. Patience is the only way to know what you got!


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 19, 2013)

Exactly............


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 19, 2013)

I grew a single Sharksbreath. Man that was a great plant, heavy, stinky, awesome bag appeal. The smoke failed every test. Taste, crap, buzz crap. I put it all in butter just so I didn't have to share, very rare have I found something that pretty and shitty!


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> Nice looking Grandpapy.
> Have you got a pic of the whole Kandy Kush plant? I have one at 6 weeks also but yours looks a lot different


Here you go.
She's had a hard life, didn't like going in the Hugo block, then 2 weeks ago I knocked it over when i moved my GSC in the larger tent.
View attachment 2576488
Hmm, couldn't resize..


----------



## Confucious (Mar 19, 2013)

Deadhead OGHave this pic in my journal, but not a bad bud shot to put up there with ya'alls I figure. And I couldn't agree more with VTM and uncle p


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Here you go.
> She's had a hard life, didn't like going in the Hugo block, then 2 weeks ago I knocked it over when i moved my GSC in the larger tent.
> View attachment 2576488
> Hmm, couldn't resize..


pic doesn't work


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Here you go.
> She's had a hard life, didn't like going in the Hugo block, then 2 weeks ago I knocked it over when i moved my GSC in the larger tent.
> View attachment 2576488
> Hmm, couldn't resize..


Try agian.


----------



## Serial Violator (Mar 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Try agian.
> View attachment 2576773


I must have a totally different pheno


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 19, 2013)

Serial Violator said:


> I must have a totally different pheno


Standing in line at Harborside, the guy in front of me said he was back for more, so I said what the hell. and picked one up (clone).
I'm on my 3rd grow of GSC, it's time to get more variety on the shelf.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't know what it is.


Ninjabowler said:


> Show me your buds bleeding resin


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 19, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 2577340View attachment 2577341 Don't know what it is.


My Cannatonic had at least 10-12 sap droplets just like those that i found during the harvest. Even after drying for 5 days they were all still sticky to the touch like pine sap. I scraped off every drop of sap off that i saw with the intentions of trying to smoke it but for some reason i decided to taste it first and it was so sweet and tasty i decided to just eat it lol! Even eating it the taste was just like a Lemon Heads candy, same as the fresh buds smelled!

I don't think it had a high cannabinoid content and i was surprised that it actually seemed to break down in my mouth/saliva unlike trichomes which are oil based. Its almost like it was pure terpenes, i wish i knew a way to make the plant produce more of these sap excretions.


----------



## caligreenzzz (Mar 19, 2013)

Grandpapy said:


> Standing in line at Harborside, the guy in front of me said he was back for more, so I said what the hell. and picked one up (clone).
> I'm on my 3rd grow of GSC, it's time to get more variety on the shelf.


i will never waste my time on GSC after its shitty yields..............


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 19, 2013)

We like White Siberian, Sensi Star, blue Hash and Our "Skittlz"... though many of those photo's are really impressive! VERY nice Y'all!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2013)

What the fuck is uncle pirate's buds so fucking dank. I'm mean in not trying to kiss his ass, but for fuck sake!!! 
Spill the recipe dude. Please.


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Agreed!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2013)

LadyZandra said:


> Agreed!!! PLEASE!!!!


The stuff u just posted looks dank as fuck too. Be proud of that, that's for sure.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 19, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> What the fuck is uncle pirate's buds so fucking dank. I'm mean in not trying to kiss his ass, but for fuck sake!!!
> Spill the recipe dude. Please.


Genetics...genetics...genetics......then comes skills but it all boils down to the G


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 19, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> What the fuck is uncle pirate's buds so fucking dank. I'm mean in not trying to kiss his ass, but for fuck sake!!!
> Spill the recipe dude. Please.


75% genetics
25% giving a plant exactly what it needs to stay healthy and happy until it's mature
0% special nutes or growing tricks


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank You Mongo Frog.... much appreciated.

Yeah... no tricks, but often maybe a better nutrient line/mix rate etc...


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 19, 2013)

I wonder if uncle p uses UV/B....


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 19, 2013)

My GSC day 43 of flower looking very lovely. Great Color, super dense, very sticky & stinky. View attachment 2577641View attachment 2577642View attachment 2577643View attachment 2577644


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 19, 2013)

He's what else I have also day 43 of flower Hawaiian OG Kush from seed. Not sure of the cross. Going to be super frosty.View attachment 2577698View attachment 2577699


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 20, 2013)

Alright I've given my secret out before, and I'll do it again now. You ready for this top secret shit right here? Here it goes....... you guys ready to take notes? You're going to need a notebook and a couple pens and maybe a crayon to write this one down, it's epic.

Alright here it is...

Floranova bloom in veg and flower, a little extra humic during flower, good environment, and good genetics. Maybe a Tonka truck, cuz apparently that's how you weigh your harvest these days.


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 20, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


> Alright I've given my secret out before, and I'll do it again now. You ready for this top secret shit right here? Here it goes....... you guys ready to take notes? You're going to need a notebook and a couple pens and maybe a crayon to write this one down, it's epic.
> 
> Alright here it is...
> 
> Floranova bloom in veg and flower, a little extra humic during flower, good environment, and good genetics. Maybe a Tonka truck, cuz apparently that's how you weigh your harvest these days.



....love it.


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 20, 2013)

Poser -


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Mar 20, 2013)

^^
Dude, for the equipment I've seen you use in the past, I'm very impressed with what you get. Great job.


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks man¡!!!!! About to do some more upgrading once this harvest is gone


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 20, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> My Cannatonic had at least 10-12 sap droplets just like those that i found during the harvest. Even after drying for 5 days they were all still sticky to the touch like pine sap. I scraped off every drop of sap off that i saw with the intentions of trying to smoke it but for some reason i decided to taste it first and it was so sweet and tasty i decided to just eat it lol! Even eating it the taste was just like a Lemon Heads candy, same as the fresh buds smelled!
> 
> I don't think it had a high cannabinoid content and i was surprised that it actually seemed to break down in my mouth/saliva unlike trichomes which are oil based. Its almost like it was pure terpenes, i wish i knew a way to make the plant produce more of these sap excretions.


My uncle was the GROWER in our family, he introduced me to ducksfoot and 10 foot outdoor plants! I remember vivdly that when he'd harvest a brach i thick white film would build up and dry on the spot where he cut it. what is this stuff?


----------



## Already.in.use (Mar 20, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Poser - View attachment 2578035



Looks awesome! What strain is this?


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 20, 2013)

Bagseed from Michigan "Kush".....but it's a Poser Lmao


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 20, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Bagseed from Michigan "Kush".....but it's a Poser Lmao


punk seriously broski ive grown bagseed that kicked some serious ass! Problem back then was i hadnt a clue about cloning or searching for a certain phenotype, you obviously have done well with that previous gear any thoughts on another gear from a as good if not better source?


----------



## LadyZandra (Mar 20, 2013)

Bagseed doesn't mean crappy genetics! It is whatever the plant was that it came from.. so if you buy some really great stuff AND it is seeded- that means YOU could grow it bigger/better/stronger by making sure it DOESN'T get seeded! But never go by what your seller says the genetics are- they may be lying or may not really know.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 20, 2013)

this is why i always visit this thread 1st after not being on for a couple weeks. fucking beautiful work everyone.

heres some cured og kush nug shots


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 20, 2013)

View attachment 2578452
chernobyl


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 20, 2013)

She's real purty


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 20, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> View attachment 2578452
> chernobyl


Looks like u sneezed coke all over. Sexy plant man!


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ace of spades- before death @67 days View attachment 2578959


----------



## rollajoint (Mar 20, 2013)

Great White Shark ( FREEBIE) Dripping with resin. Hope you like lads .


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any of you fine folks care to see something other than dwc or aero please
swing by and make a comment and or vote

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/635499-dtw-drain-waste.html


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 21, 2013)

What's up everyone?? Here's my keeper pheno of some bag seed GSC I did. She's @ day 45 of flower thinking about going almost 70 days. She's still fattening up a bunch. Very dense and great a$$ smell. View attachment 2580457View attachment 2580458View attachment 2580459


----------



## johndolly420 (Mar 21, 2013)

Buds are looking frosty yall! Here's some Strawberry D-Lite from Sagarmatha seeds. Wasn't one of the healthiest plants, but definitely one of the frostiest


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 21, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Buds are looking frosty yall! Here's some Strawberry D-Lite from Sagarmatha seeds. Wasn't one of the healthiest plants, but definitely one of the frostiest
> 
> View attachment 2580538View attachment 2580541View attachment 2580540View attachment 2580542View attachment 2580539


Wtf dude!!!!!!! Nice job. You better bring that dank straight to a medical dispensary.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 22, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Buds are looking frosty yall! Here's some Strawberry D-Lite from Sagarmatha seeds. Wasn't one of the healthiest plants, but definitely one of the frostiest
> 
> View attachment 2580538View attachment 2580541View attachment 2580540View attachment 2580542View attachment 2580539


Thanks for making me purchase these seeds  Really nice buds, I can't wait to grow it myself!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice frost everyone!


----------



## Feroce (Mar 22, 2013)

Anesthesia by Whazzup, the skunk/afghani pheno @ 7 weeks...I love this stuff, but not when I have anything I need to do, time just...evaporates.


----------



## rdo420 (Mar 23, 2013)

Great pics yall. I was starting to feel like a big fish in a little pond with tree, looking at all these beauties it's quit the opposite now. Feeling like a minnow, lol. Wish I had room to try a lot of these strains.


----------



## Skittlesmcp (Mar 24, 2013)

budbro18 said:


> These are some nugs from the most recent harvest of Grape God
> 
> View attachment 2311111View attachment 2311113View attachment 2311114View attachment 2311115
> 
> ...


Pic number one Looks like a birthday cake with blunt candles haha


----------



## Skittlesmcp (Mar 24, 2013)

calicatt79 said:


> View attachment 2286986 my Nirvana Bubblelicious just before harvest


Wow... Just wow


----------



## T Ray (Mar 24, 2013)

Some of my latest frost adventures......

TGA Jesus OG-


View attachment 2584927


View attachment 2584928


View attachment 2584929



View attachment 2584930


T-Ray


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

my second grow, purple Kush


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 24, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2585051 my second grow, purple Kush


dat purple KUSH!


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 24, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> dat purple KUSH!


lol, yes, but I haven't been able to get much colour in it...I'm going to try a little cooler at night next time around.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 24, 2013)

just let her go longer forget about the trich and hair that purp willl show if you let her go.....

i got so many of these damn little quotes i need to find them all.


----------



## SS68396331 (Mar 24, 2013)

These have a few weeks left on them.. It is going to be a long two weeks. What do they call it when there cola is growing in different directions? I have one with five or six heads growing like a baseball. It is oin the picture on the right, top right on the plant. Peace all!


----------



## guerrilla medic (Mar 25, 2013)

blue dream ready to roll


----------



## AegisVeritas (Mar 26, 2013)

Gigabud


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

what wk is that gigabud? looks like it has a few wks left.


----------



## underdog76 (Mar 26, 2013)

super silver haze


----------



## AegisVeritas (Mar 26, 2013)

G13 labs Gigabud.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

How many weeks was it in flower in picture? They claim it finishes in 6weeks


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

Their Pineapple Express has the most Trichomes of any plant I've ever grown, <3 G13labs


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry guys not the best clear picture. Check out the frost on my GSC.View attachment 2588894


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 27, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Sorry guys not the best clear picture. Check out the frost on my GSC.


Gonna pack a hell of a punch them wee nugs brother! very nice


----------



## AegisVeritas (Mar 27, 2013)

kindnug said:


> what wk is that gigabud? looks like it has a few wks left.


It went into the flower box about 2 weeks after my pineapple chunk and will probably finish before some of them if not at the same time. I think it is 4th week of flower but I forgot to record the date. I got it as a freebie and am thinking of ordering more, depending on the yield.


----------



## mjlemay (Mar 27, 2013)

you seem and posts seem very knowlegable could you maybe please resound to my new thread ..respectfully mjlemay


----------



## mjlemay (Mar 27, 2013)

you seem very smart after reading your post please advise me on my new post thanks a newbie to rollitup thanks mjlemay


----------



## sparce (Mar 27, 2013)

*&#8203;one and
two are White Russian, 3 Widow, 4 Psycho Ice Bla ha ha*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Pushed it a bit again w/nutes, hence slight tip burn...smells like apples/pears.


----------



## sparce (Mar 29, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Pushed it a bit again w/nutes, hence slight tip burn...smells like apples/pears.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592440


A little tip burn is OK, it's when it goes further...................... good looking.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 30, 2013)

mendo purp x master kush x convict kush


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 30, 2013)

its an F1? i want some. nom nom nom.


----------



## AWnox (Mar 30, 2013)

SS68396331 said:


> These have a few weeks left on them.. It is going to be a long two weeks. What do they call it when there cola is growing in different directions? I have one with five or six heads growing like a baseball. It is oin the picture on the right, top right on the plant. Peace all!
> 
> View attachment 2585173View attachment 2585174


It's called fox tails.


----------



## SS68396331 (Mar 30, 2013)

AWnox said:


> It's called fox tails.



I thought " Fox Tailing" described when the pistils start bushing out. I mean this thing is a ball, with heads growing in different directions. Here is another picture that shows it better. Also a few days later..to show how fast it is growing. 

Plant 1

Top center bud, Looks like the a christmas tree star. I thought it was poly..something. Probably easily researched, I just can't remember. You can almost see the leaves turning on the bottom, They get really reddish/purple in the end. This one is about 6 weeks best I can remember..I really have to start writing this stuff down. If it lasts another two weeks I'll be surprised. Really fast finish on this plant. The seeds were labled Panama Red. It's definately red..but given its fast finish I doubt it is the coveted Panama. My last six oz lasted about a week once my friends found out. Free weed sells preetty fast..haha. I am hoping to keep this around a bit longer. 

These two plants are in 7 gallon containers, soil. I just made some pretty major changes to lighting and am very pleased with the results.

Polyploid was the word. And I don't think this is an example.. Still cool though. Ill take foxtaili for the win.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 1, 2013)

Taste the Rainbow



The colours are thanks to a mix of HPS, MH, and camera flash.


----------



## calicat (Apr 1, 2013)

SS68396331 said:


> I thought " Fox Tailing" described when the pistils start bushing out. I mean this thing is a ball, with heads growing in different directions. Here is another picture that shows it better. Also a few days later..to show how fast it is growing.
> 
> View attachment 2594441Plant 1
> 
> ...


Your calyxes are swelling. Happens notably in last few weeks of flowering. Foxtailing occurs in sativa dominant plants during its last stages of flowering its a good macro visual tool that your harvest window is pretty close.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 1, 2013)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Taste the Rainbow
> 
> View attachment 2595976View attachment 2595978View attachment 2595981View attachment 2595982View attachment 2595983View attachment 2595984View attachment 2595985View attachment 2595986View attachment 2595987View attachment 2595988View attachment 2595989
> 
> The colours are thanks to a mix of HPS, MH, and camera flash.


The colours are thanks to a mix of HPS, MH, and camera flash. And a nicely finished plant! Great photograpy. What strain btw?


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 1, 2013)

Day 57 of flower pics of the Girl Scout Cookies. Pictures don't give it justice as in person. Super frosty. Peace Out & Stay Lit!!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 2, 2013)

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jhod58vw again.





*


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 2, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> *
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jhod58vw again.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro I know what you mean LOL. Happens everytime I try to give respect back.


----------



## Darkjasper (Apr 2, 2013)

My first attempt at growing, think it turned out pretty good. Harvesting at the end of the week. Looks like a fresh snow has fallen on her.


----------



## Torturedzen (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess I'll submit some of mine. From my latest harvest, here's some MK Ultra (supposedly):


----------



## otcganjagrower (Apr 2, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Day 57 of flower pics of the Girl Scout Cookies. Pictures don't give it justice as in person. Super frosty. Peace Out & Stay Lit!!View attachment 2596900View attachment 2596901View attachment 2596902View attachment 2596903


what seed bank did u get the gsc


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 2, 2013)

otcganjagrower said:


> what seed bank did u get the gsc


Didn't get her from a seed bank. Got her from some dank GSC Forum cut from Frisco which happened to have some seeds. Was score for me. Have some shit talkers trying to say it's not Girl Scout Cookies. Because I found the seed in my sack.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 2, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Didn't get her from a seed bank. Got her from some dank GSC Forum cut from Frisco which happened to have some seeds. Was score for me. Have some shit talkers trying to say it's not Girl Scout Cookies. Because I found the seed in my sack.


im so glad to hear that fuck those naysayers. thats BrandX style right there i would want a cut to breed if you where near me knowing that. should call that shit "jhod scout cookies"


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 2, 2013)

Torturedzen said:


> I guess I'll submit some of mine. From my latest harvest, here's some MK Ultra (supposedly):
> View attachment 2597841View attachment 2597847View attachment 2597848


Where did u get the mk ultra? And how great was the high?


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 2, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> Where did u get the mk ultra? And how great was the high?


i hope its from a bag seed cause that shit looks too awesome to be some of thes reputable breeders shit  harharhar.


----------



## otcganjagrower (Apr 2, 2013)

thats right well they look bom....whats the smoke like


jhod58vw said:


> Didn't get her from a seed bank. Got her from some dank GSC Forum cut from Frisco which happened to have some seeds. Was score for me. Have some shit talkers trying to say it's not Girl Scout Cookies. Because I found the seed in my sack.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 3, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> The colours are thanks to a mix of HPS, MH, and camera flash. And a nicely finished plant! Great photograpy. What strain btw?


Hey aeviaanah. Thanks, she's still got 2 - 3 weeks to go (anyway). Don't know the strain, got a couple of clones from friends of a friend when they heard that all mine died. I've asked my buddy...he'll get back to me. I didn't ask in the first place because names really don't mean much.

Peace


----------



## Shivaskunk (Apr 4, 2013)

Sand Widow day 53. Smells like a bowl of berries with slight uhm burnt rubber stench. View attachment 2600297


----------



## calicat (Apr 5, 2013)

Cinderella 99 by Female Seeds; Homogenous Phenotype; 53 day flower





Extrema by Sannies Seeds; Herijuana Phenotype;53 day flower


----------



## remyaz0 (Apr 6, 2013)

CC OSD 9 weeks into flower


----------



## 2easy (Apr 6, 2013)

dream lotus



















daybreaker


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking beautiful guys & gals.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 7, 2013)

My Girl Scout Cookies ready for chop this week. Super frosty in person undersides look like sugar. Hope everyone enjoys.View attachment 2606011View attachment 2606012View attachment 2606013


----------



## T Ray (Apr 7, 2013)

Jesus OG

View attachment 2606129


View attachment 2606130



View attachment 2606131


T-Ray


----------



## SS68396331 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is cool. I did not know that. I tell myself I am going to cut it down but have backed out twice now because it keeps throwing more goodness out. The leaves change to some really cool shades of yellow red and purple. I'm safely at 8 weeks now I think. I made a note to have it dried and started to cure for 4/20 so it's gonna have to be soon! I have two more about 4-6 weeks out in the rotation.. you can see them in the back, plus a Jack Frost in a few weeks so clipping these two for the greater cause is sounding better every minute. Decisions decisions..


----------



## johndolly420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy (Luca Brasi X LA Confidential) by Reserva Privada Colorado at 42 days flowering. Absolutely love this plant!! It has huuuuuuuuuuuuge fan leaves as you can see in the last picture, and the res rails are amazing.


----------



## remyaz0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Took 1 of the OSD down this week rest are a bit off still, taking a break from trimming for fingers before i touch up.


----------



## Feroce (Apr 11, 2013)

Sugar Punch @ 63 days...this pic is a few days old, the SP is getting the chop tonight.


----------



## richard805 (Apr 11, 2013)

View attachment 2612256purple alien og 6th week flowering


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 11, 2013)

Probably my last entry for awhile. This girl is at day 67 of flower. Hopefully pulling her this weekend. My Jhod Purple Cookie Monster (aka GSC).View attachment 2612252View attachment 2612253View attachment 2612254View attachment 2612255


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 11, 2013)

Exactly why did I not sub up to this thread???? beats the hell out of me! 


heres some frost of mine  Yall keep that dankness coming!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 12, 2013)

got some NL incoming that gonna blow the wig back on this thread tommorow with the lights on ill get her up here. found her in a jungle, and boi. i might never have seen a thing frostier yet.


----------



## Natural Gas (Apr 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Exactly why did I not sub up to this thread???? beats the hell out of me!
> 
> 
> heres some frost of mine  Yall keep that dankness coming!


Hey whodat, Are your pics Breeder's Boutique gear...FWIW


----------



## 2easy (Apr 12, 2013)

cant wait to see this NL dude. sounds awesome


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

Natural Gas said:


> Hey whodat, Are your pics Breeder's Boutique gear...FWIW



I run some BB gear, but those particular pics are of some crosses I made last year.


lots of info on first page, link in sig.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 12, 2013)

Just harvested my Blue Mammoth Auto. Not much blue unless you imagine it  Some of the trichomes seem red. Never seen that before. Wish i had a microscopemacrocamera 
View attachment 2613173View attachment 2613180


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Apr 12, 2013)

Here's some DNA Lemon OG Kush harvested last week at nine weeks. It is pretty damn frosty.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 12, 2013)

shit looks like it yields alright too


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 12, 2013)

here she is Northern Lights. 5 weeks. oh god this wait is gonna be unbearable straight head-stash.



bottom most bud


----------



## Feroce (Apr 12, 2013)

Another shot of the Sugar Punch, just harvested and is hanging to dry...the odor is driving me mad


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Apr 12, 2013)

Got some in the stash waiting for the next grow. Glad to see what I have to look forward to. Yummy!


(818)MedicineMan said:


> Here's some DNA Lemon OG Kush harvested last week at nine weeks. It is pretty damn frosty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ialan (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 15, 2013)

Harvested my WWxG13 and Chemdawg today. Not bad for beginners ice if I do say so myself =D

View attachment 2617987View attachment 2617988View attachment 2617990


----------



## mane2008 (Apr 17, 2013)

my harvested white urkle phenos


----------



## kindnug (Apr 17, 2013)

ialan said:


> View attachment 2613831View attachment 2613832


Whats the name of this strain? How much longer you let it go?

I <3 stacking calyx!


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 17, 2013)

Whats up? Need to figure this camera out and get some popping picks. She is alot frostier in person. My GSC bag seed.View attachment 2620728View attachment 2620729


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 17, 2013)

she looks frosty as fuck! but this is how its done, tape a piece of white paper over the flash and turn it on


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 17, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> she looks frosty as fuck! but this is how its done, tape a piece of white paper over the flash and turn it on


Thanks bro I'll have to try that out tomorrow.


----------



## NugDoc23 (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's some Kens GDP. holygrailkush and sharks breathe


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 18, 2013)

Wanted to share some more nugs 1st 3 picks are my 3 different phenos of GSC & last pic is pop corn nugs mixed with all 3 phenos 1st shit I smoke.View attachment 2622104View attachment 2622105View attachment 2622106View attachment 2622107


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 19, 2013)

View attachment 2622421Been awhile since I had anything I felt worthy of posting over here. grape goo


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 19, 2013)

Getting close... another 5-7 days...


----------



## calicat (Apr 19, 2013)

Cinderella 99 Female Seeds Homogeneous Pheno 53 day flower

Extrema Sannies Seeds Herijuana Phenotype 53 day flower


----------



## calicat (Apr 19, 2013)

Kosher Kush Reserva Privada Indica dom pheno 60 day flower 

Kosher Kush Reserva Privada indica stretch phen 60 day flower

Chemdawg HSO 60 day flower 

Boss Hogg Cali Conn 60 day flower


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 19, 2013)

Week 9 (or thereabouts) for this sick girl, not going to much of a yield but she's potent.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 19, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> here she is Northern Lights. 5 weeks. oh god this wait is gonna be unbearable straight head-stash.
> View attachment 2613411
> View attachment 2613414
> View attachment 2613466
> ...


stolen before i could smoke some dumb ass street trash is probably microwaing this right now. im so sad right now.


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 19, 2013)

That's rough man. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## T Ray (Apr 19, 2013)

*[h=2][/h] Jesus OG - - "Bling" (pheno 2, day 38 of 12/12, round 2)


View attachment 2623280


View attachment 2623281


View attachment 2623282



*

T-Ray


----------



## 2easy (Apr 19, 2013)

i want to confess!!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like a keeper JTR I had a couple years ago. What's the Flavor/Potency like on that "Bling"?


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 20, 2013)

Shit man. How did it get snatched? Sorry about you luck, but at least you know he's smoking some moldy wet or improperly cured hay tasting ganja


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Apr 20, 2013)

When I see the pics in this thread, I feel like Homer Simpson in a doughnut shop.

Nice work everyone!


----------



## jubae (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a Nirvana Shortrider day 60. she smells great. grown in a mini cab with a 450watt g8led from growdorm.

more pictures added...

Harvest will be in a couple of days.

Feed her canna A & canna B with canna boost.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 20, 2013)

View attachment 2624356 Sour Apple


----------



## BlairWitch (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know about any of you guys but I'd love to take all these buds, put them in one room and just roll around in them xD


----------



## 2easy (Apr 21, 2013)

*


**


*photos really dont do these justice. they are just so frosty that they look creamy white in natural light and up close the trichs are just a big sticky mess.
i love this cut


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 21, 2013)

well these buds arent the frostiest lol but they sure do look beautiful! they are female seeds c99 that were harvested on friday out of my scrog that also has iced grapefruit that will be harvested next friday and also a laughing buddha in there too..


----------



## fitzgib (Apr 21, 2013)

My og kush I chopped this morning


----------



## kindnug (Apr 21, 2013)

from clone? or from a breeder?
Looks tasty...


----------



## fitzgib (Apr 21, 2013)

From seed, barneys farm, critcal og kush
Really beautiful plant
Ill post some of ,my 
sensi star in a few dayd too


----------



## jubae (Apr 21, 2013)

I decided to chop her today all the signs were there....
Nirvana ShortRider day 61 from seed.

after chop and some cleaning up...  

Till the next grow.. enjoy ......


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll keep em comin

*S.T.

**G.G

*


----------



## tlranger (Apr 21, 2013)

you people raise some bud!!!!!


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 22, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up? Need to figure this camera out and get some popping picks. She is alot frostier in person. My GSC bag seed.View attachment 2620728View attachment 2620729



Teach me how to trim like you!


----------



## thenugget (Apr 22, 2013)

bluedreamzy said:


> well these buds arent the frostiest lol but they sure do look beautiful! they are female seeds c99 that were harvested on friday out of my scrog that also has iced grapefruit that will be harvested next friday and also a laughing buddha in there too..



they look sick, you will enjoy the laughing buddha , just harvested a 1 kg beast.

around 80 -90 days flowering outside.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 22, 2013)

i will second that, laughing buddha is some nice smoko


----------



## kindnug (Apr 22, 2013)

That shortrider had longer, the signs of not being complete are there...white pistil, Calyx haven't fully swollen
You smoke sugar leaves? Trichomes on those Calyx are all that matter. 
Next grow let them fully ripen, the smoke is better.


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 22, 2013)

i sure hope the laughing buddha makes up for the long flowering time! debating whether to run her again or not.. shes pry got 3 weeks left and i might do one more round depends how she smokes but she sure takes up a lot of time in my room.. she sure looks amazing tho! covered in sticky trichs!


----------



## bluedreamzy (Apr 22, 2013)

kindnug said:


> That shortrider had longer, the signs of not being complete are there...white pistil, Calyx haven't fully swollen
> You smoke sugar leaves? Trichomes on those Calyx are all that matter.
> Next grow let them fully ripen, the smoke is better.


yea i def thought that shortrider looked like she had more time too! i dont get y people dont trim all their sugar leaves.. i read a post of some guy saying he liked the natural look of the bud.. fuck that trim that shit n make some hash/tincture or whatever but that shit just makes for a harsher smoke and way less bag appeal imo.. i sure wouldnt buy a bag of bud covered in leaves..


----------



## jeremy 707 (Apr 22, 2013)

shits fake GSC not purp you got's the animal


----------



## kindnug (Apr 22, 2013)

animal cookies?


----------



## eleventysix (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm working on some frosties as we speak. They are somewhat frostalicious haha 
BLue OG 

View attachment 2626546View attachment 2626547

White widow
View attachment 2626566


----------



## kindnug (Apr 22, 2013)

I been curious bout that blue og, looks promising.
What breeder's white widow and how many days those in flowering?


----------



## eleventysix (Apr 22, 2013)

Its a Dinafem white widow.. they are 6 weeks into 12/12.. Blue OG is looking to be awfully nice


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 22, 2013)

G13 Labs AUTO AK on day 45


----------



## kindnug (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking good, another month or so and it will really be swollen.
I have had great results from G13labs beans, seems like others are also.
If you haven't tried their Pineapple Express, it's like a tropical fruit salad.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 23, 2013)

Biker Kush @ 7 weeks


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 23, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Biker Kush @ 7 weeks



very nice!


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sannies Hericules from one of my older runs.


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 23, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


>


Nice! Looks almost identical to my G13 WW. What kind of yield did you get with what veg time and light? Just curious.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 23, 2013)

She went 1w 18/6 then to 12/12 bro. Check out my thread! There's more that I'm harvesting this weekend!
And no idea what she'll be in 3 days bro, but I'm guessing this cola will dry to bout 10.5g!

I have a 400w HPS and 2 150s. Also a 400w t5vho. I've been playing music chairs between the lights pretty much bro


----------



## texin (Apr 23, 2013)

Good job they all look great


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 23, 2013)

texin said:


> Good job they all look great


Cheers bossman!


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 23, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> She went 1w 18/6 then to 12/12 bro. Check out my thread! There's more that I'm harvesting this weekend!
> And no idea what she'll be in 3 days bro, but I'm guessing this cola will dry to bout 10.5g!
> 
> I have a 400w HPS and 2 150s. Also a 400w t5vho. I've been playing music chairs between the lights pretty much bro


That's decent. I got my clone at like 5-6 inches tall. Vegged it for 2.5-3 more weeks. Got 237 off it wet and precure postdry weight was 28%. Hopefully it ends up around 25%. How did yours smell? Mine doesn't smell the strongest and didn't while flowering, but is real frosty and potent


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 23, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> That's decent. I got my clone at like 5-6 inches tall. Vegged it for 2.5-3 more weeks. Got 237 off it wet and precure postdry weight was 28%. Hopefully it ends up around 25%. How did yours smell? Mine doesn't smell the strongest and didn't while flowering, but is real frosty and potent


It's got that dank ass vintage "White Widow" smell already bro, and it's been stanking all throught! And when I say typical "white widow smell", I mean like kinda of a sour skunk mixed with orange smell you know?!

I've grown 4 seeds from a 5 pack of this seedman white widow and all phenos have been pretty much identical. 
They differ slightly in smell as some buds are more "skunkier" than others, but over all I'd recommend them for someone searching for a stable white widow! I'm satisfied!

And are you working with organics? They say the odors are more profound so maybe thats why all my plants have such pungent aromas.

Right after lights off and right before lights on it's like the just throw odor out lol


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 23, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> And are you working with organics? They say the odors are more profound so maybe thats why all my plants have such pungent aromas.
> 
> Right after lights off and right before lights on it's like the just throw odor out lol


ever since I switched to General Organics, everything I've grown has been pungent throughout veg and flower. I didn't realize that nothing smelled as good before I switched until now.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow that biker kush is freaking leafy. Yuck


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 23, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> ever since I switched to General Organics, everything I've grown has been pungent throughout veg and flower. I didn't realize that nothing smelled as good before I switched until now.


I mix everything in the soil before I pot up, then go water only and some compost teas bro!
Everything that go sells in a bottle, you can make yourself pretty much.
Can't really measure the NPK content of the teas, but the plants only use what they need always, and you can see withing the hours after use that they worked lol!
Look into it boss! Simple but effective and you can save some scrilla


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 24, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> I mix everything in the soil before I pot up, then go water only and some compost teas bro!
> Everything that go sells in a bottle, you can make yourself pretty much.
> Can't really measure the NPK content of the teas, but the plants only use what they need always, and you can see withing the hours after use that they worked lol!
> Look into it boss! Simple but effective and you can save some scrilla


I will.. $38 for a GOBOX or $18 a quart for each is getting pricey. is that organic soil link in your signature what you are talking about??


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yassuh 

$38 will get me a bag of compost, some neptunes harvest, some kelp meal, and some hi P bat guano.
With those ingredients I make compost teas which are basically organic "bottled nutes".

That $38 would last me a few grows bro! And the link is pretty much everything Ive thought to be helpful pertaining to organic growing indoors..Just come basics to help you get a grasp


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Aact is great. Love dealing with organics. Adds an extra layer of fun to the grow


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 24, 2013)

All your recall need for an a act is worm castings and molasses. But I also add in fish frets. Everything lastfor a good amount of time

If you have not done a tea a suggest it! And by the loves of it Sincerely420 must be a tea lover like me


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 24, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> All your recall need for an a act is worm castings and molasses. But I also add in fish frets. Everything lastfor a good amount of time
> 
> If you have not done a tea a suggest it! And by the loves of it Sincerely420 must be a tea lover like me


Kelp Meal, Hi P Bat guano, and some compost is also good for the teas brother! I would call em necessary just because they work so damn well!


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Kelp Meal, Hi P Bat guano, and some compost is also good for the teas brother! I would call em necessary just because they work so damn well!


Must have but not nessasary  but yeah I use kelp, 3 different types of bat Guyana and buffalo poo also. And a tad of cal/mag every now and then. Wow looking at my quoted post I have to turn spell check off my damn phone so many errors!


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's a batch I made last yr

http://i1246.photobucket.com/albums/gg602/no_username654/2012-07-15_19-40-27_942.jpg


----------



## DrKingGreen (Apr 24, 2013)

When I burped the G13WW jar this morning it was starting to get a little more stinky, but I'm a little disappointed still in the smell. I'm using chem ferts (Jack's) and some organic additives. Didn't affect my OG's smell. That bitch stank up the whole house and still does when I burp the jars lol It was bag seed and I'm beginning to think it got crossed with something extremely sour. The smoke and smell are lemon warheads with a fuely og undertone.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 24, 2013)

DrKingGreen said:


> When I burped the G13WW jar this morning it was starting to get a little more stinky, but I'm a little disappointed still in the smell. I'm using chem ferts (Jack's) and some organic additives. Didn't affect my OG's smell. That bitch stank up the whole house and still does when I burp the jars lol It was bag seed and I'm beginning to think it got crossed with something extremely sour. The smoke and smell are lemon warheads with a fuely og undertone.



not necessarily, the WW i used im MY breeding is very fuel/diesel like in smell and taste. mostly bred for big yailds than potency, but still pretty potent, the Bx, which i call winterfresh is very very diesel.

it was bred like so, WW x (WW x Bubble gum) -female x male


alot of what ive come to learn from breeding is what people most recognize strains with is phenotypes. this is unreliable, because from a good breeder not hocking F1's, S1's, and Bx2's and bullshit like that you wont see as much uniformity, and from both a breeder and medical grower perspective this is ideal. for a commercial grower perhaps not so much, but they should be searching out a desirable commercial pheno's to clone from as well.

while on one hand it is good to breed to a point of uniformity finding a female and male that are compatible and produce large numbers of desirable offspring, the goal should not be solely uniformity, but good desirable potent offspring in general.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 24, 2013)

remember when this thread used to be about dank frosty nugs lol


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 24, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Wow that biker kush is freaking leafy. Yuck


It does look leafy i agree, although its no more leafy than a typical afgani / indica
i have also been put off some strains because they look too leafy 
fortunately with biker kush, once the larger cola leaves are trimmed off, all that remains are large swollen rock hard calyx  there are very few if any small leaves between the calyx, overall the finished bud is pretty leafless, which was a very nice pleasant surprise when i first grew this pheno, i was expecting the bud to be much more leafy than it turned out 

on the same run i had a very high flower to leaf ratio skunk/haze cross which makes huge donkey dick colas, once these buds dry they shrink a huge amount, the calyx are not hard and are nowhere near the size of the kush, the skunk also makes little thin leaves inside the buds which are difficult to remove
i think i am more willing to give some of these leafy looking kush's and afghans a chance now after biker kush

peace


----------



## Integra21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Some Blue Kush I ran a while back


----------



## johndolly420 (Apr 25, 2013)

Lucy (Luca Brasi x LA Confidential) by Reserva Privada Colorado taken at 56 days. This plant is so fucking trichy it created some of the best smelling and tasting BHO I've ever dabbed to this day. I think shes high CBD and low THC because the BHO gives you a narcotic like body high, but no head high at all, i love it! Just started two more seeds of her!






Here's the BHO from blasted to fully purged! yielded about 18%


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2013)

hey John have you tried their other strains from reserva privada co yet? I looked at some a while back and some did look yummy.


----------



## johndolly420 (Apr 25, 2013)

calicat said:


> hey John have you tried their other strains from reserva privada co yet? I looked at some a while back and some did look yummy.


Yes i actually have two Haoles (Maui Wowi x LA Confidential) about a week from going into flowering and they are very well structured and healthy plants! I've been attempting Nugbucket's mainlining technique with them and they seem to be responding very well!


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Yes i actually have two Haoles (Maui Wowi x LA Confidential) about a week from going into flowering and they are very well structured and healthy plants! I've been attempting Nugbucket's mainlining technique with them and they seem to be responding very well!


That is one I was looking at. Be awesome if you got back to us when you finish. Best of luck with the rest of your grow.


----------



## johndolly420 (Apr 25, 2013)

calicat said:


> That is one I was looking at. Be awesome if you got back to us when you finish. Best of luck with the rest of your grow.


Wil do man, I'll post a couple pics every week of flowering. Thanks man. I can't see ur photos on ur last post^


----------



## calicat (Apr 25, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> Wil do man, I'll post a couple pics every week of flowering. Thanks man. I can't see ur photos on ur last post^


Awesome ty and hmmm I can see them lol.


----------



## Xrangex (Apr 26, 2013)

White Russian, under 2000w.. 2 days before chop, doing some pre trimming.


----------



## calicat (Apr 26, 2013)

Trainwreck 12/12 HSO 67 day flower 
Mad Shack Sannies 67 day flower Shack Pheno 
Jabba's Stash Bodhi 67 day flower Maui haze Pheno


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 26, 2013)

Random Pre 98 Bubba Kush shot I took !


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## fitzgib (Apr 27, 2013)

pics of my critical og kush #2 im chopping in the morning


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 27, 2013)

Uncle Pirate said:


>


*The answer to the threads question is right here! Don't think I've ever seen a bud that covered man! Nice!


----------



## sparkdabud420 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nothing too special but here is a pic of my auto berry ryder at week 6 she smells like orange juice concentrate and seems to be getting stronger every day smell wise hope it qualifies as a frosty nug


----------



## 2easy (Apr 27, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> *The answer to the threads question is right here! Don't think I've ever seen a bud that covered man! Nice!






just sayin


P.s i didnt grow this. its OBSOL33t's alien tech


----------



## T Ray (Apr 27, 2013)

My turn...

Jesus OG -



















































T-Ray


----------



## johndolly420 (Apr 28, 2013)

These Haoles obviously aren't the frostiest buds lol, but i just wanted to post em for Calicat. Here they are dude just put them into flower today. Very healthy

Here's the mainlined one




And this one was topped and tied how differently


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 28, 2013)

2easy said:


> just sayin
> 
> 
> P.s i didnt grow this. its OBSOL33t's alien tech


I can't even say I'd smoke that shiii man..Looks WAY tooo wierd. Is that not mold?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 28, 2013)

Mother of god look at that! 
Okay thread closed, lmao


----------



## kindnug (Apr 28, 2013)

No it isn't mold...looks like saturated Trichomes


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well *DAMN*...

It's also magical how the buds stand up so! That must take SOME KINDA TALENT!

Hats off to that grower! And I stand corrected on my other statement...

Like WhoDat said, it's officially a WRAP for that question..For now lol


----------



## calicat (Apr 28, 2013)

johndolly420 said:


> These Haoles obviously aren't the frostiest buds lol, but i just wanted to post em for Calicat. Here they are dude just put them into flower today. Very healthy
> 
> Here's the mainlined one
> View attachment 2635047View attachment 2635048
> ...


Thanks for remembering. Extremely healthy plants prolly going to yield a boat load of RP Colorado goodness  Was that the maui wowie x la con or the other yummy strains that RP Colorado has in their menu?


----------



## sparkdabud420 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey sincerely420 whar type of bud is that my goodness I would love to get my paws on something like that


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 28, 2013)

Some Seedsman White Widow boss! Harvested 4 so far an ALL have been a pleasure!


----------



## SS68396331 (Apr 28, 2013)

These are Jack Frost wk6 since Showing budsites. She is a ways out, have five of these in 3 and 5 gal pots. Couple more weeks I'm guessing.


----------



## dunkin73 (Apr 29, 2013)

What do you think of this little hoebag? Frosty Cumdumpster!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 29, 2013)

dunkin73 said:


> What do you think of this little hoebag? Frosty Cumdumpster!!


haha brandX style. cumdumpster lmao.


----------



## 2easy (Apr 29, 2013)

bagseed FTW!!


----------



## chesterb40 (Apr 29, 2013)

not really sure what it was . came from a bag i got.it was frosty though


----------



## kindnug (Apr 29, 2013)

This thread is supposed to be for finished plants> majority of this page could've gone longer or need to if they are alive still.
They are frosty don't get me wrong...They could get more coverage+maturity before finishing!


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 29, 2013)

Was chopped on Friday


----------



## johndolly420 (Apr 29, 2013)

White Widow X Big Bud by Female seeds. This pheno had an absolutely terrible yield, but is frosty as hell. Cut at 10 weeks but could have gone longer but we needed to room.


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2013)

Biker 8 weeks


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 29, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> Biker 8 weeks


Gorgeous buds. Looks like small buds, but I bet she tastes great.


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 29, 2013)

Can you snap a full body of that beauty?!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 29, 2013)

flav bx 8 weeks


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 29, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> flav bx 8 weeks



Ahh Samwell.... 

Been waiting for another post from you, my friend.

You always have such sexy fucking nugs... if you ever see a naked man in your grow room, making sexual advances at your ladies, please don't shoot, I'll just jump out the nearest window, and spiderman the fuck outta there...


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh my ! Everytime I think seen frost..


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> Can you snap a full body of that beauty?!


The plant these shots come from is an old mother plant i decided to flower as i have closed down my main grow room for a little break 
she has been cut to bits for clones and to control height, she is 7 months old now + flower time
normally she makes regular colas that are not huge but are long and full of rock hard buds with very large calyx she is a good yielder i normally get 6-8 oz from each plant
grows very vine like lots of thin branches growing directly upright that all flop over from the weight of the buds at around 7 weeks needs alot of support 
these full plant pics are from 6 weeks flower



peace


----------



## Sincerely420 (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice! I was expecting a lot smaller of a plant for whatever reason haa


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Gorgeous buds. Looks like small buds, but I bet she tastes great.


she makes a good yield overall, spreads it out, it grows as a large vine like plant 
the taste is its best quality, very deep flavour, oily but smooth on the inhale, but always makes me cough a little on the exhale 
has a sweet hash flavour reminds me of fudge and caramel , the smell is great too, it smells exactly like beer bottle jelly sweets or shandy, beer/lemonade 

peace


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 29, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> she makes a good yield overall, spreads it out, it grows as a large vine like plant
> the taste is its best quality, very deep flavour, oily but smooth on the inhale, but always makes me cough a little on the exhale
> has a sweet hash flavour reminds me of fudge and caramel , the smell is great too, it smells exactly like beer bottle jelly sweets or shandy, beer/lemonade
> 
> peace



Biker, eh? Might have to do a run sometime. I have some god bud, and a few others on the way to try first, but mayne, that looks tasty. Always been a sucker for purple buds... heh

Just finishing run on "The Purps" now...


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 29, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Biker, eh? Might have to do a run sometime. I have some god bud, and a few others on the way to try first, but mayne, that looks tasty. Always been a sucker for purple buds... heh
> 
> Just finishing run on "The Purps" now...


sounds nice m8, i wouldn't call biker a full blown purple strain, but it is colorful 
I think it is worth a try, biker kush is from karma genetics using HA-OG he has done a lot of other crosses with biker now and also a bx2 that i would also like to run
Bear og (OG#17 x biker)
where's my bike (amnesia D CUT x biker)
brotherhood og (happy brother cut x biker)
biker le blanc (white og cup cut x biker)

i notice also TGA is working with a HA-OG strain, jesus og 

peace


----------



## eleventysix (Apr 29, 2013)

gettin frostier fellas! 

White widow


Blue OG


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 30, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


>



What genetics may i ask is this?


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Apr 30, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> What genetics may i ask is this?


Hindu Kush on top, and strawberry haze X g13 on bottom.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Apr 30, 2013)

i miss me some hindu kush


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 30, 2013)

Still waiting for her to tell me she's ready, G13 Labs AutoAK on day 53 and still swelling.View attachment 2638153View attachment 2638154View attachment 2638155


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## VaporTrail (Apr 30, 2013)

FattieMc, those are insane frosty.


----------



## Shabooti (Apr 30, 2013)

View attachment 2638432View attachment 2638433
low rider #2 x shark attack x ny diesel ( auto flowering)


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 30, 2013)

Have yet to do a auto flower. I should this year I have a couple beans.


----------



## 650baquet (May 1, 2013)

why not...


LostCoastOG


----------



## SxIstew (May 1, 2013)

650baquet said:


> why not...
> 
> View attachment 2638499
> LostCoastOG


LED or photoshop?


----------



## 650baquet (May 1, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> LED or photoshop?


KessilH150Magenta...led mix with hps has some sweet effects for pics at times


----------



## SxIstew (May 1, 2013)

gonna have to get one so the blue dream can look pretty next month. haha


----------



## bigblue123 (May 1, 2013)

1st pic is Mandalay. 2 & 3. Ice 4. Urban Poison. Soil grow, 1400watt HPS. (2 400s 1 600)


----------



## Doomhammer69 (May 1, 2013)

This is my first Grow I have Afgan under T5 set up 8 bulb's and using FF soil and Black Molasses right now. day 49 of flower now altho these pics are a couple weeks old.


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Warriorbuds (May 1, 2013)

I love it when people post pics up here.....and don't list the strain? What's the sense?


----------



## johndolly420 (May 1, 2013)

Glad to see someone else growing some seedsman strains. I grew their Power Africa and it was great! I'd say they're pretty underrated


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 1, 2013)

Grew 4 of this White Widow out bro, with not much variation(=consistency)! 
Wasn't expecting that from a hybrid strain!
And I've DEF. gotta get my hands on some African genetics boss! I need STRONG to supplement my tolerance lol as much as i smoke.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (May 1, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> I love it when people post pics up here.....and don't list the strain? What's the sense?



Maybe we just like to show the frost ?


----------



## mickythefish (May 1, 2013)

Some Kalichakra Dried for 10 days and been curing for 20 days.
Grown in canna coco using air pots and two 600 watt hps lamps.


----------



## Mr.Vega (May 4, 2013)

skunk47 day51 flower


----------



## 650baquet (May 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2643332View attachment 2643334View attachment 2643335View attachment 2643337View attachment 2643338skunk47 day51 flower


how long do you normally go with this girl?


----------



## Mr.Vega (May 4, 2013)

650baquet said:


> how long do you normally go with this girl?


my first run w this strain...ima say at least 60days...shes getting close to all cloudy trichs...shes def in her last week to ten days of life....


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 4, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> my first run w this strain...ima say at least 60days...shes getting close to all cloudy trichs...shes def in her last week to ten days of life....


That doesn't look done to me, mayne... 2 weeks at least... looks like long, whispy pistils - beautiful plant though. It _is _hard to tell from just a couple pics, but if it was mine I wouldn't chop in a week.


----------



## The2TimEr (May 6, 2013)

Some dried and cured cheese i just finished with... if only i could post the smell through your screens lol


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

Skunk47 is no joke...love it, 70 days is how long I let mine it go. Breeder recommends 70 days.
He is @ 51 days, it will be ripe by 65-70days(his looks like a twin of mine)


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

Is that the clone-only cheese or a breeder's? Looks strikingly similar to the clone-only...


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (May 6, 2013)

*chernobyl


*


----------



## doniawon (May 6, 2013)

How was the yield^^^^^


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (May 6, 2013)

doniawon said:


> How was the yield^^^^^



chernobyl is not a producer.. but, its ultra dank..


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (May 6, 2013)

*chernobyl



*


----------



## moggggys (May 6, 2013)

someone say autos ?


not nice to trim , scissors are useless and need a good clean with each plant


----------



## T Ray (May 6, 2013)

Loving the progress of this lady......


Jesus OG- 








T-Ray


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (May 6, 2013)

T Ray said:


> Loving the progress of this lady......
> 
> 
> Jesus OG-
> ...



very nice. yours leans to jtr and mine to the hells og..


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (May 6, 2013)

*jesus og


*


----------



## Huel Perkins (May 6, 2013)

T Ray said:


> Loving the progress of this lady......
> 
> 
> Jesus OG-
> ...


Spitting image of my JTR Pink Lemonade.


----------



## 650baquet (May 6, 2013)

Fatty R Buckle said:


> chernobyl is not a producer.. but, its ultra dank..



I feel the same way about my LostCoastOG...but i have had chernobyl in my mind for a month now...just keep seeing it pop up and always super dank.

Looks great man keep it up!
I hope my up coming chocolope will be worthy of this page...we shall see.


----------



## Sincerely420 (May 6, 2013)

650baquet said:


> I feel the same way about my LostCoastOG...but i have had chernobyl in my mind for a month now...just keep seeing it pop up and always super dank.
> 
> Looks great man keep it up!
> I hope my up coming chocolope will be worthy of this page...we shall see.


The taste of Chocolope is second to none!


----------



## Xrangex (May 6, 2013)

Durban Posion by Dutch Passion


----------



## Mr.Vega (May 7, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Skunk47 is no joke...love it, 70 days is how long I let mine it go. Breeder recommends 70 days.
> He is @ 51 days, it will be ripe by 65-70days(his looks like a twin of mine)


From seed...from world of seedz thru attitude...and yeah shes lookin like a full 9-10 weeks...8weeks tommorow and shes not thru yet


----------



## eleventysix (May 7, 2013)

8 weeks in got some frost building up.. 
white widow and blue OG 

View attachment 2646433View attachment 2646434View attachment 2646435View attachment 2646436


----------



## The2TimEr (May 7, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Is that the clone-only cheese or a breeder's? Looks strikingly similar to the clone-only...


All i know is that is was grown by dutch and english growers in the UK. they have a alot of it on the regular so i would think they are running some very nice genes.


----------



## 650baquet (May 7, 2013)

Sincerely420 said:


> The taste of Chocolope is second to none!


And the aroma is way powerful. I had a couple 2gram nugs curing for almost 3 months and i never rattled around the nugs or played with them much so the jar itself wasn't super stinky but my girlfriend was about 30ft away from me in the house and smelt it almost imediatley after i broke just one tiny chunk of. Hand down the stinkiest plant i've ever had and the description warned me of that before i purchased so i was ready for it 
This weekend I'm going to post some pictures of my chocolope and it'll be at 46days, already pretty dang frosty.


----------



## Integra21 (May 8, 2013)

Sannies Madonna towards the end...


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

Integra21 said:


> Sannies Madonna towards the end...



Where did you source? Never seen it in the sannies line up...!


----------



## Feroce (May 8, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Where did you source? Never seen it in the sannies line up...!



It was in the line-up a couple of years back...I have a full pack stashed away, and will be getting into them soon, I hope.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 8, 2013)

Guess i missed that one then :/


----------



## Integra21 (May 9, 2013)

hellraizer30 said:


> Where did you source? Never seen it in the sannies line up...!


Yeah, It was a great strain from a few years ago that he stopped making. I only have 2 beans of it left. Hoping to start a new mom of her soon.


----------



## 650baquet (May 9, 2013)

View attachment 2649702
Day 25
TrainWreck-GreenHouseSeeds
432w 7-Band HTGS LED
CANNA Coco Coir and the A&B ntues
6-gallons @ 1.5ml/gal SnowStormUltra......so far 
Day 20-started PK 13/14 @ 6ml/gal

This will be one of my frostiest girls since the beginning of my growing journey about 1.5yrs ago now. Very Exctied!


----------



## skunkd0c (May 12, 2013)

Biker Kush dry after 10 days











peace


----------



## 2easy (May 12, 2013)

have you experimented with drawing out your dry time skunkdoc. i used to dry my buds in around 10 days but recently i have been playing with a few methods to draw that out longer, im now going a full 2 weeks maybe a little longer in the dry and my results have been soooo much better. really locks the flavour in, i have been getting rave reviews all over the place.

just throwing that out there. biker kush looks nice all trimmed up though. great work


----------



## polyarcturus (May 13, 2013)

2easy said:


> have you experimented with drawing out your dry time skunkdoc. i used to dry my buds in around 10 days but recently i have been playing with a few methods to draw that out longer, im now going a full 2 weeks maybe a little longer in the dry and my results have been soooo much better. really locks the flavour in, i have been getting rave reviews all over the place.
> 
> just throwing that out there. biker kush looks nice all trimmed up though. great work



i trim extremely lightly now.just leave the leaves on... welll this is considering if your trim is as frosty as the bud.  i trim it lightly again once dry, which is a major PIA, but its what i do to lock that taste in like you say. i used to trim it all when wet, and you do lose a lot of flavor. i think its because wet trichomes stick to wet trichome easier, i also feel as if my bud is more frosty once dryed this way too. cause you not scraping off layers of trichomes with each careful and precises cut while trimming, not to mention if you lay your buds on a surface like me.


----------



## skunkd0c (May 13, 2013)

2easy said:


> have you experimented with drawing out your dry time skunkdoc. i used to dry my buds in around 10 days but recently i have been playing with a few methods to draw that out longer, im now going a full 2 weeks maybe a little longer in the dry and my results have been soooo much better. really locks the flavour in, i have been getting rave reviews all over the place.
> 
> just throwing that out there. biker kush looks nice all trimmed up though. great work


The larger nugs are still drying, i find the dense kush types do take a bit longer to be fully dry, the buds are made up of large calyx they hold more moisture and take a bit longer to dry
these dried in 10 days at room temp of around 70F, i have in the past tried to dry weed longer over 2 weeks or so at 65F during the winter months but did not find any benefit 

i find as long as all the moisture is removed and the buds are nice and crispy and will crumble easy but are still sticky in the middle once cured they taste great, when the buds are still spongy and have some moisture in them and need a grinder to crumble them up they are not so nice 

peace


----------



## Rcool420 (May 14, 2013)

Here is my chrystal from nirvana 
She has about another 3 or 4 weeks to go not the frostiest but not bad for my first grow I guess lol


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (May 14, 2013)

Kinda blurry, but here's my Vanilla Kush


----------



## 2easy (May 14, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> The larger nugs are still drying, i find the dense kush types do take a bit longer to be fully dry, the buds are made up of large calyx they hold more moisture and take a bit longer to dry
> these dried in 10 days at room temp of around 70F, i have in the past tried to dry weed longer over 2 weeks or so at 65F during the winter months but did not find any benefit
> 
> i find as long as all the moisture is removed and the buds are nice and crispy and will crumble easy but are still sticky in the middle once cured they taste great, when the buds are still spongy and have some moisture in them and need a grinder to crumble them up they are not so nice
> ...


do you seperate all your buds before drying? and you changed temps and humidity to increase dry time? just curious because i have never attempted that. i increased my dry time by trimming my buds still on the plant, i also left any larger leaves that i can get off easily later on the buds and all the big fan leaves aswell. it slowed my dry time down significantly but maybe thebenefits came more from leaving as much leaf on as i could rather than the longer dry time?

you have gioven me some fuel for thought there skunkdoc, i just may dry my whole plant without trimming at all next roud and see what that is like


----------



## 650baquet (May 14, 2013)

View attachment 2656814 not my most impressive LCOG but was mainly under my 240w LED and very very lanky and scraggly/fluffy...still some of my most aromatic of LCOG harvest though  Going to want to view the huge original image to really appreciate it...how can i post a large picture directly anybody?
http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/650baquet_/media/IMG_20130512_105608_027_zpsd0f44126.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7


----------



## 650baquet (May 14, 2013)

2easy said:


> do you seperate all your buds before drying? and you changed temps and humidity to increase dry time? just curious because i have never attempted that. i increased my dry time by trimming my buds still on the plant, i also left any larger leaves that i can get off easily later on the buds and all the big fan leaves aswell. it slowed my dry time down significantly but maybe thebenefits came more from leaving as much leaf on as i could rather than the longer dry time?
> 
> you have gioven me some fuel for thought there skunkdoc, i just may dry my whole plant without trimming at all next roud and see what that is like


I personally chop as big of branch i can manage off the plant...or the whole plant lol, and hold it upside down meticulously snipping all of those largest fan leaves off but i dont touch anything that has any amount of trichomes on it. Helps speed up drying a bit but i usually hang close to an oz per branch and 3-5 of them, then run one fan just circulating the air(not blowing against the buds), and if need be i just kick on the tiny space heater and warm it up to 70F and lower the humidity a bit. If i feel i accidentally had the heat too high i just turn the fans off all together for a little while, maybe half a day then kick them on again.

The quicker you dry...especially if you use dry heat, the less flavor you will most likely retain. Mainly talking about the lighter terpenes, and i really don't know how dramatic the difference is. 

I experience this a lot with my extracts. I'll use fairly fresh bud/trim that's not long from harvest still smelling uber dank, freeze it to lock up the moisture, then perform a butane extraction. I also winterize the bho, but either way if the extract is heated at a higher temp for a longer period of time it doesn't have the lighter flavors that really give those sweeter fruity accents...make your mouth water 

Anyways hope this helps encourage not to use more than room temp and some air movement...but trim your bud however you feel man, i just like to get rid of the large sort of in the way fan leaves before they dry up and become annoying.

PEACE!


----------



## skunkd0c (May 16, 2013)

2easy said:


> do you seperate all your buds before drying? and you changed temps and humidity to increase dry time? just curious because i have never attempted that. i increased my dry time by trimming my buds still on the plant, i also left any larger leaves that i can get off easily later on the buds and all the big fan leaves aswell. it slowed my dry time down significantly but maybe thebenefits came more from leaving as much leaf on as i could rather than the longer dry time?
> 
> you have gioven me some fuel for thought there skunkdoc, i just may dry my whole plant without trimming at all next roud and see what that is like


personally mate i like to remove as much leaf as i can from the bud before i dry, i prefer it this way, i know some folk like to hang the whole plant upside down with all the leaves left on until dry
i have tried that but found it much more work in the long run, a greater risk of mold, and no benefit that i could detect
if you leave the leaves on they stick to the bud as it drys i do not like that its horrible removing them when they are half dry and shriveled up, 
i really do not like smoking the leaves no matter how much resin they have on them, the final little tiny leaves i will remove before i smoke when dry

i leave the buds on the steams/sticks and hang them up until half dry, say 4-5 days then i snip the nugs/colas from the sticks, the stems are half woody at this stage but would not snap
i then lay out the buds to finish drying for a few days until first crisp, or sometimes i put them in brown paper bags to finish drying 
when it first starts to go crispy ill put it all in a large container for a few hours to see how quickly it will become spongy again and to make it evenly wet ,kind of like a pre cure test to see if it is dry enough to cure
i start the cure as early as i can, i burp the containers often i will check them all the time to see how long it takes the crispy weed to become spongy again
i keep repeating this over a few weeks until the bud can stay in a container with lid closed and remain crispy on the outside, which means there is no more trapped mositure left in the middle of the buds, all though this time i am still smoking the buds as they go through different stages of drying/curing the tastes change, this also helps me to know just when things "taste right" 

if you like experimenting , one thing i did years ago was dry a few buds in a sealed box with some silica gel and sand lol
it took about 4 weeks to dry, the pistils stayed white and some went pink that would of normally of been brown, it did not taste any better though but did look pretty 

peace


----------



## gioua (May 17, 2013)

Had my 1st spring harvest ever.. will be doing it again next year..

Carmelisous...

(I normally never weigh it but since I only grew this spring harvest as a tester I wanted to gauge what I would need to plant for 2014's) 

anyhow ...







before triming







after


















total from the top 3 colla (had 4 collas but a buddy has not had this strain before)








grapefruit is drying









she's leafy but frosty.. she caught dinner too.


----------



## hereshegrows (May 17, 2013)

^^^^ Nice work^^^


----------



## rastadr (May 18, 2013)

some gorgeous nugs on here


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 20, 2013)

Fuck it, heres my 1st grow about 3 years ago. Maybe old but this plant was FROSTY and literally the best sativa high i ever had


----------



## rastadr (May 20, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Fuck it, heres my 1st grow about 3 years ago. Maybe old but this plant was FROSTY and literally the best sativa high i ever had


dude that is a nice frosty plant for a first grow lol


----------



## The2TimEr (May 20, 2013)

contender for frostiest bud at day 20 flower? lol, i shall return in the 5th - 6th week 

View attachment 2665046


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 20, 2013)

rastadr said:


> dude that is a nice frosty plant for a first grow lol


All about the nighttime temps my brother


----------



## bigboybuds (May 20, 2013)

Photos taken yesterday.. End of week 7. First is Chemo (Jordan Of The Island) Next two are Blueberry Kush.


----------



## two2brains (May 20, 2013)

Some critical kush


----------



## bass1014 (May 21, 2013)

two2brains said:


> View attachment 2665350
> 
> Some critical kush



wow that's a ctitical TUSH ya got there oh the bud looks ok too..<<<<<<<<<


----------



## bass1014 (May 21, 2013)

check the journal for final harvest pics.. mcrosty..lol


----------



## 650baquet (May 21, 2013)

http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/650baquet_/media/BESTBUY-PC/Photobucket/IMG_20130521_073248_940_zps8c47ce67.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
full size first image.
LostCoastOG 
I suggest it to any grower who can handle some stretching and like to LST.


----------



## Devon Scillion (May 24, 2013)

The Jeffrey is a great indoor strain. She flowers in 8 weeks, and is definitely a frosty one!


----------



## Devon Scillion (May 26, 2013)

My latest run of The Jeffrey!


----------



## The2TimEr (May 26, 2013)

i certainly wouldn't say no to a puff on that jeffers !! loaded with crystal.  What are the genetics of that?

so i couldn't resist a post, @ 3 weeks 5 days flowering this is easily the fastest blooming fruit i think ive grown  







NL x BB - world of seeds.


----------



## Devon Scillion (May 26, 2013)

It's an f1 of the BC Purps and White widow. It is one of my favorites, a true 8 week strain. And it has been tested at 20.23% thc by Iron Labs.


----------



## Porky101 (May 27, 2013)

My very first grow, dont know how long untill she will be ready but i think ill start flushing in a week!


----------



## kindnug (May 27, 2013)

Looks overfed. maybe extend the flush some or don't feed as much until finish>Porky

What strain is that 2timer?


----------



## Porky101 (May 27, 2013)

@kind :

what makes you say is over fed? I have not started flushing yet


----------



## kindnug (May 27, 2013)

The necrosis on leaves around buds with white hairs still + yellowing before flush isn't normal. That's just my opinion though(could be Cal/Mag deficient)

It will still be bomb smoke if you let it flower to completion.


----------



## Porky101 (May 27, 2013)

hey Kind , 

All those problems you mentioned happened about 4 weeks ago. was a cal/mag deficiency. the leaves are green its just the HPS messing with the WB.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## SS68396331 (May 28, 2013)

Certainly not the Frostiest ever.. but I am pretty proud of my current Blueberry patch. Smells of heavenly blueberry. The buds are so heavy that the plant will not hold them up. Enjoy!



I have ten of these blooming and a Mama waiting to clone off of today. After the cuttings, I will pot her up deep, give another month of veg and see what happens..


----------



## two2brains (May 28, 2013)

SS68396331 said:


> Certainly not the Frostiest ever.. but I am pretty proud of my current Blueberry patch. Smells of heavenly blueberry. The buds are so heavy that the plant will not hold them up. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 2675945
> 
> I have ten of these blooming and a Mama waiting to clone off of today. After the cuttings, I will pot her up deep, give another month of veg and see what happens..



Nice blueberry pheno right there i would never get rid of that mother


----------



## SS68396331 (May 28, 2013)

two2brains said:


> Nice blueberry pheno right there i would never get rid of that mother


Now that you mention it I will keep her going for a bit.


----------



## kindnug (May 29, 2013)

Where did the bean come from that created it? Beautiful plant...


----------



## T Ray (May 29, 2013)

Jesus OG "Bling" round 2 drying/curing shots
















T-Ray


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 29, 2013)

Weigh in with a kush strain...39 days flower, still a ways to go but...




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 29, 2013)

my last run, purple voodoo


----------



## kindnug (May 29, 2013)

Looks great, but it could've went another 7-10 days. I'm sure the smoke is still great, just an observation.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 29, 2013)

thanks, sec pic was a pre test nug, well branch lol, first pic was harvest


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 29, 2013)

heres a couple more shots, during flower


----------



## SS68396331 (May 29, 2013)

I do not know. I got these in a swap, I have many cuttings. I just gave away about 30. I just didn't have the room. It is by far the coolest one I have grown to date. Most of the stuff I grow are mysteries, a friend gave me his stash of dispensary seeds from about ten years ago, some much older. It's been fun figuring them all out. I still have a few to go. 

You can bet I will be keeping this one going. It doesn't even smell like pot, It is just pure blueberry carried on a pungent diesel base. Given the source and the time my friend has in growing, I would expect it to be of the best genetics, he is wierd like that.. 


Here are her baby nugs about four weeks ago.


----------



## Darren510 (May 30, 2013)

First post! My strawberry cough is looking frosty!


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 30, 2013)

very nice indeed


----------



## kindnug (May 30, 2013)

Is that Strawberry Cough clone only or from a bean breeder? Looks great


----------



## Huel Perkins (May 30, 2013)

I was trimming up some of this last night...


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 30, 2013)

^^^yeah buddy looks real good


----------



## mehrific (May 30, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


> I was trimming up some of this last night...
> 
> View attachment 2678895


Extreme scissor hash with that beauty.


----------



## SS68396331 (May 30, 2013)

Not frosty, but here is a picture of my mystery giant. The main stem is about an inch thick maybe more. All the axillary stems hug the main.. anyone care to help me identify Her? or maybe where to start? I have cuttings from her rooted and vegging now. I expect it to be mammoth.


----------



## SS68396331 (May 30, 2013)

I cant wait for these to fill in.



Bloooberry. Smells so nice


----------



## Darren510 (May 31, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Is that Strawberry Cough clone only or from a bean breeder? Looks great


Thanks. Clone from Harborside


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

not saying anything


----------



## mrcokeandcrown (May 31, 2013)

Dam moggggy!!!! That shit looks dope!!! Good work brother !!


----------



## moggggys (May 31, 2013)

mrcokeandcrown said:


> Dam moggggy!!!! That shit looks dope!!! Good work brother !!



not mine im afraid and i cant remember where i got the picture from ,,,,,, yes im that hopeless of a case ........


----------



## smokeytokeybear (May 31, 2013)

well hot damn booga


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 1, 2013)

4 weeks 4 days !?


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 1, 2013)

thats real nice, heres some of my last run dried and cured


----------



## d3dm4n (Jun 1, 2013)

I just dip my buds in salt before I sell them people think they are so frosted...  < not the truth dont get mad


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 1, 2013)

they were real.zesty earthy exhale, and reaked of some kinda chemmy smell,
soaring head rush tho real good shit imo


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 2, 2013)

The room smells sweet like plums, and concorde grapes! One week to go!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jun 3, 2013)

Devon Scillion said:


> The room smells sweet like plums, and concorde grapes! One week to go!


Do we know each other?


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jun 3, 2013)

Devon Scillion said:


> The room smells sweet like plums, and concorde grapes! One week to go!


What strain is that and where did you acquire it?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jun 3, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> What strain is that and where did you acquire it?


Its called The Jeffrey, clone only Michigan strain...


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 3, 2013)

Yea! We live in the same neighborhood!


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 3, 2013)

It's an f1 cross of bc purps x white widow. It's called Jeffrey.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2013)

You2 are neighbors! Aren't you2 part of the neighbor-hood watch (for rippers)


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jun 3, 2013)

Devon Scillion said:


> Yea! We live in the same neighborhood!


I thought that was you! Lol Make your way to the Michigan section!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 4, 2013)

Posting my first bud pics ever. This is my first grow and they are almost two weeks into flowering. 

View attachment 2685869View attachment 2685870View attachment 2685871View attachment 2685872View attachment 2685873View attachment 2685874View attachment 2685875View attachment 2685876

Any proven advice for more potency or frostier looking buds? 
I will accept superstition too, just please label it as such, lol.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 4, 2013)

my first ever grow..  7 weeks flower. Bermuda Kush is what i was told.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 5, 2013)

Poser View attachment 2687301


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 5, 2013)

Whats up peeps?? Here's a couple pics of my Kryponite Kush @ day 30 of 12/12. Not to bad already.


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 6, 2013)

looking at all this frost.. gives me the chills hahaha... Looking great fellas


----------



## CoolDudeStuff (Jun 6, 2013)

Today's harvest - friend's of mine.. Very little yield but frosty enough!! DON'T know what the strain is, not skunk for sure, though.. If you have guesses, please hit me!
View attachment 2688254
Also, prematurely cut!!


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 6, 2013)

Some close ups of Wonderjacks and 4th back cross frost.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice Trichome coverage but I'm not a fan of low yielding leafy strains.
I'm sure it's potent but I'd rather not have to trim a lb of that bud.


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 7, 2013)

Both are very high yielding exceptionally fast strains, and of course I left the leaf on so you could see how crystaly it was... Your probably use to seeing, most weed, that doesn't have much of a trichome field or that extends out so far all the way to the tips of the fan leaf...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 7, 2013)

And your probably also confused how it was grown, I flower very small plants under fluroscent light. I like them much better that way...  Here's a dried bud of the clone, that produced the 4th back cross, (the thunderstruck clone), flowered under HID lights, rather then fluroscent lights. The bud is sold totally unmanicured (as you see in this picture) and this product is what commands the highest dollar of anything I've seen, and my customers insist on it again and again...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 7, 2013)

You have to understand, there are trichomes, and then there is veg. material which compose the bud. So, it really doesn't matter what the bud looks like, it's how many trichomes are there, and how high it gets you, and how it tastes when you smoke it...


----------



## Vincent VonBlown (Jun 7, 2013)

Your going to find 2 types people more or less, those like me, that sift or make some type of hash from all bud. As we don't like smoking veg. material... Or people that really dont' care about their lungs and are just looking for the best cash value. So, if your like me and make hash, a little leaf one way or the other doesn't matter... And if your in the other class, my bud is still more smooth... And that's why Wonder genetics are #1


----------



## kindnug (Jun 7, 2013)

Cash value is only determined by those willing to sell...

Despite how much you want to disagree>
I smoke all forms of MJ + claiming your bud is more smooth without knowing a thing about what others grow/smoke is ignorant.
The flavors aren't determined by the trichome coverage so it's hard to say from just a picture anyway.

Unless you've smoked every type of bud in the world then how is it #1?
I have a Bodhi White Lotus pheno. with less leaves and more trichome than your picture + it's buds taste like hash.
I still wouldn't claim any plant #1 no matter what the potency/flavor/trichome coverage because the next #1 keeper is just a bean away...


----------



## Azhden (Jun 7, 2013)

Thought I would add a few pics of past and present frostiest plants/bud shots  , I haven't made it thru all 500+ pages, but have to say every one I have seen has been lovely 

AK 47 with some colder temps 



Super Silver Spice (Dman Seeds ) 


B52 Bomber (Almighty Seeds ) 


Northern Berry 


NLx (Own creation with the help from a good friend, "Black" Widow x Northern Lights #5 {F5} rare White pheno first pic, NL pheno second)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not my best work, these were pushed a bit during veg to take cuttings in time for outdoors...then flowered. 

caramel candy kush at 7 weeks:


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 7, 2013)

This grow turned out great! I still have a lot more to trim, but it looks like this crop will be one of my best to date. Ill be sending a sample to get a cannabinoid profile as soon as it's dried and cured. I hope this run of the Jeffrey is as potent as it was for Huel Perkins!


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 7, 2013)

The Jeffrey is an accidental blessing from a BC Purps grow I did a number of years back. I had planted some White Widow beans in with the purps crop. Unfortunately one of the widows was a male and it was able to mature enough to pollinate. So I got a few seeds from the purps and decided to give them a try. Jeffrey was the second bean I popped, and what a gem! It is a medium yeilder of dense pink/purple, extremly frosty buds. So far to date the frostiest strain I've grown. And that list includes Jacks Cleaner BX, Ak 47, UK Cheese, God Bud, Critical Mass, and OGK. Call it luck, I feel lucky at least!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 7, 2013)

some oggth#1


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (Jun 8, 2013)

Some early samples pulled tonight...bout 2 weeks or so to go i figure...




[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## oakley1984 (Jun 8, 2013)

Green Crack -> 5wks


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 8, 2013)

My Purple Cookie Monster going to be one frosty girl. She's not even 1/2 way there yet. Also just starting to purple on the undersides. She gets very sexy at the end.


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 8, 2013)

I got about an oz out of this run. But I'm exremly happy with the final results!


----------



## sunni (Jun 9, 2013)

alexmanuel said:


> i do not know how to upload the pic to the forum but in my phone i have a sweet afghan bud same size like my arm


you have to enable fullsite.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ace of spades


----------



## The2TimEr (Jun 9, 2013)

5 weeks and 5 days flowering super frosty and potent smelling, flowering time is supposedly 45 - 55 days so it looks like i'm on schedule for that.
check my companion watching over the crop  haha!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 9, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals?? Day 35 of 12/12 basically 1/2 way there and looking super frosty. This would be my Kryponite Kush.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 10, 2013)

*daybreaker #1









*


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 11, 2013)

It's been a little over a week since I started cropping. It's not quite ready yet, I like to dry for a minimum of 10 days before I jar it up. But the buds turned out dense, frosty, and sweet.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## BlackTuna (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm in.

Just harvested today.
Origin of Seed, Uruzgan Province, Afghanistan

100% Pure Indica.


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 13, 2013)

What kind of charactaristics does it posess?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jun 13, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Just harvested today.
> Origin of Seed, Uruzgan Province, Afghanistan
> ...


100% indica? Looks like sativa buds...


----------



## BlackTuna (Jun 13, 2013)

1st shot the plant.

2nd shot the two mothers. Indica in front Sativa with the ruler

3rd shot sativa on right, indica left, sativa upper left.

4th shot Sativa outdoor.

The Bud

The Roots

Yeah, Indica, 100%


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jun 13, 2013)

I wasn't implying the plant isn't what you say it is. I just thought it was interesting that the buds look sooo sativa in structure and its a pure indica.

How long did you flower it before harvest?


----------



## BlackTuna (Jun 14, 2013)

^^^ No problem.

Vegged her to 3ft tall from seed. 83 days in Flower when I harvested her. Some things take time. I'm harvesting the others as they ripen up but these are older strains,
they take time. Not like the Skywalker. Shit, she gets 60 days in flower and she's ready.

The others in Flower are going to be 90 day run b4 I harvest. They were all three footers. Now that I know which ones do better I'll bring the clones up over the summer to 4 feet for the next run. I might be able to squeeze 4 under each light for the fall run. I have not run these strains before, they were from 25-30 year old seeds. The Laotian Thai is also outside and the Northern
strain is turning into a monster. 

Takes time to find the right ones. I'm happy with the results and I am looking forward to the next 4 to 5 runs to dial them in and tweak the Plant to it's max output.

I have the "Here we grow again" thread and update all the time. Good and the bad.

Thanks for noticing, in no way meant to be pricklish about it, it's just that I'm obsessed with the whole process of growing off the wall varieties of her.

Peace


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 14, 2013)

Huel Perkins said:


>


What's it taste like?


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Strain=
http://www.sanniesshop.com/caramel-candy-kush-dynasty-seeds.html

Pics taken an hour ago:


----------



## jamezsr (Jun 15, 2013)

so far i win no buds came close to my one oz bud
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/668082-harvesting-killing-me-4.html


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jun 15, 2013)

Devon Scillion said:


> What's it taste like?


That is what was in the bag i gave you last weekend.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jun 15, 2013)

jamezsr said:


> so far i win no buds came close to my one oz bud
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/668082-harvesting-killing-me-4.html



This bud weighed over an oz dry...

Its laying on top of a one gallon bottle of General Hydroponic nutes for scale...


----------



## calicat (Jun 16, 2013)

Grapefruit Krush Emerald Triangle Seeds Bubba Kush Pheno  Acid Paradise Seeds MSS Pheno  Kolossus Sannies Seeds Shack Pheno leaning to Shiva Skunk  Road Kill Unicorn Bodhi Chem D pheno


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 16, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Pics taken an hour ago:View attachment 2700627View attachment 2700628


Have u had problems with bugs? Nice plants.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jun 16, 2013)

Jut thought I'd post a couple recent photos of mine and get some opinions. I know they aren't the best, but this is my first grow so anything helps. I'm not always sure what things are supposed to look like.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 16, 2013)

What's up everyone? Here's a few pic of my Purple Cookie Monster. Only @ day 33 of 12/12. At least another 35 to 40 days. Going to be super frosty.View attachment 2702243View attachment 2702244View attachment 2702246


----------



## mrblu (Jun 17, 2013)

nirvana white widow day 60 since flip.


----------



## BucketGrower (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice pics! Love this thread! Love also how many pages it has! Will keep me busy for a while .

Heres Paradise Seeds White Berry. Enjoy!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 17, 2013)

BucketGrower said:


> Nice pics! Love this thread! Love also how many pages it has! Will keep me busy for a while .
> 
> Heres Paradise Seeds White Berry. Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 2703357


Damn thats very nice bro. That's some magazine quality work. Keep it up. Peace Out & Stay Litt!! Jhod58vw


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jun 17, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> What's up everyone? Here's a few pic of my Purple Cookie Monster. Only @ day 33 of 12/12. At least another 35 to 40 days. Going to be super frosty.View attachment 2702243View attachment 2702244View attachment 2702246


The purple cookie monster looks great! What are it's genetics?


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 17, 2013)

Devon Scillion said:


> The purple cookie monster looks great! What are it's genetics?


She was done via GSC bagseed. So I named her after the 1st grow with her. She gets nice & dark at the end.


----------



## mrblu (Jun 18, 2013)

heres some night time pics of the same plant from earlier.  im gonna put her in the dark for a week to see if she frosts up more and then harvest


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 18, 2013)

View attachment 2704249View attachment 2704251


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 18, 2013)

how does everyone take good photo's of there plants while in dark period? and yes i do have a camera b4 some1 thinks there smart


----------



## mrblu (Jun 18, 2013)

camera phone has a flash lol


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 18, 2013)

Here are some of mine 4 1/2 weeks in.

1st and 2nd photo. Cherry Pie
3rd photo. Grape Ape.


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Jun 18, 2013)

mrblu said:


> camera phone has a flash lol


i have a flash on my camera...i want to take pictures like you and reklaw posted


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2013)

If you want to get really nice pics spend money on a nice dslr.
If you want nice pictures for less go buy a $30 fluorescent work light like mechanics use. Just before your hps goes off switch to the fluoro and you can snap away under crisp clear white light to your hearts content


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2013)

this is taken under a fluoro work light. like this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-ProGlo-Fluorescent-Work-Light-New-/180490809270?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item2a06172fb6



and believe it or not this is taken directly under a HPS with my DSLR. so it cost me around $600 dollars more but now i dont have to mess around with the work light lol


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 18, 2013)

2easy said:


> and believe it or not this is taken directly under a HPS with my DSLR.


do you use a filter?


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2013)

no. custom white balance. with most dslr's as long as your not using full auto mode you should be able to go into settings and use a custom white balance. you can set it buy taking a photo under the hps with a white piece of paper and using that white as a reference so the camera knows what white should look like under that light. then once set all your photos under HPS will come out crisp and natural.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 18, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Just harvested today.
> Origin of Seed, Uruzgan Province, Afghanistan
> ...


interesting if that is a true landrace strain from there.


----------



## Medical Grade (Jun 18, 2013)

2easy said:


> no. custom white balance. with most dslr's as long as your not using full auto mode you should be able to go into settings and use a custom white balance. you can set it buy taking a photo under the hps with a white piece of paper and using that white as a reference so the camera knows what white should look like under that light. then once set all your photos under HPS will come out crisp and natural.


Any other tips and tricks you wanna bestow upon us?  I have a rebel xsi and wanna learn about macro shots eventually.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2013)

i dont know a lot about macro. i do use a tripod for close ups though because im pretty shaky and close ups and macros are really prone to blurred images from shaking.

also good lighting is a must because trichs just go all white with flash









i think they look better under natural light





although most people prefer flash because it does make them appear frostier than they are. its just personal choice really


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 19, 2013)

2easy said:


> i dont know a lot about macro. i do use a tripod for close ups though because im pretty shaky and close ups and macros are really prone to blurred images from shaking.
> 
> also good lighting is a must because trichs just go all white with flash
> 
> ...


nice buds homie


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 19, 2013)

Whats up peeps? 1st pic is my Kryponite day 45 of 12/12 2nd is my Purple Cookie Monster.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 19, 2013)

Better grab a jacket . . .


----------



## Reklaw (Jun 20, 2013)

View attachment 2706668bermuda kush


----------



## SCHigh (Jun 20, 2013)

My first attempt at growing Blue Mystic and only my second grow. I'm happy so far


----------



## Djengo (Jun 22, 2013)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Better grab a jacket . . .
> View attachment 2706144View attachment 2706145View attachment 2706146View attachment 2706147View attachment 2706149View attachment 2706150


 Brr! 
It's cold in here 
I said there must be some Clovers
In the atmosphere


----------



## Chuckdizzle (Jun 22, 2013)

Dooooooods this thread is ridiculous!!! oooooo-eeeeee-goooooo-eeeeeee goodness!


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 22, 2013)

I came here to see some frost.... and it worked.








The results of some pollen chucking I did a while back... Not the frostiest, but I got high standards and it does me just fine 










I call this one "happy weed" 














​


----------



## 2easy (Jun 23, 2013)

looks nice to me whodat. i love a bit of pollen chucking. i have something nice in the works at the moment actually, daybreaker x goji OG


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 23, 2013)

Whats up peeps? Here's a few pics of my Purple Cookie Monster. She's looking very frosty. Super dank shit.


----------



## ic3qu33n (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty I just ordered a cheap little 60x microscope with the IPhone case, and a tripod to steady, because of my medical condition I often have random tremors which usually occur when I'm taking pictures oddly lol! I also got the tripod case with the "Click switch" so I don't have to worry about the phone moving while I touch the screen to take the picture... Seemed like a good idea... Case w microscope was $4, and tripod with clicker was $9, so for $13, and a rack of points to my eBay bucks for more gear... (Love that program, I try to buy everything I can so I can get "free" stuff, less gas to drive to store as well) I hope to be putting some frosty Magoo's up in a few weeks when they get closer... Def subbed to this thread






2easy said:


> i dont know a lot about macro. i do use a tripod for close ups though because im pretty shaky and close ups and macros are really prone to blurred images from shaking.
> 
> also good lighting is a must because trichs just go all white with flash
> 
> ...


----------



## calicat (Jun 24, 2013)

Blue Dream HSO SSH pheno 60 days  Auto Cheese Candy Delicious Seeds Cheese Pheno 60 days  Emerald Og HSO Og pheno 60 days  Kolossus #2 Sannies Shack Pheno 60 days  La Confidential La Affie Pheno 60 days DNA Genetics


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 25, 2013)

Here is one of my Sensi Star from 2007 still with a couple weeks to go.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 25, 2013)

Pre-taster from Liberty Haze. Just a sneak preview


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 25, 2013)

Skywalker kush started turning purple during the beginning of week 8.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 25, 2013)

Purple Cookie Monster one frost sexy b-i-t-c-h in a good way.View attachment 2713940View attachment 2713941


----------



## Sativied (Jun 27, 2013)

Liberty Haze again, but a weird failed pheno. Had indica like short and thick fingers from the start. Almost dr grinspoon like bud formation. It's frosty though:


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 28, 2013)

Here is a couple of my Cherry Pies about done.


----------



## Galvatron (Jun 28, 2013)

OG Raskal Fire OG Kush S1, most likely not the best in this thread but the frostiest i have going at the moment.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

Blue pit and violator kus not my frostiest but still frosty


----------



## SS68396331 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow they all look so tasty! Here is an update on My Blueberry, they are really starting to fill out. Had to tie everything up.. don't laugh it was a fun way to fail. If I untie them they would all fall flat. The weight is just silly on these, they are super dense with deep blueberry aromatic. I had to cut a little, it still has about two weeks!



 They just keep growing sideways..rapidly. I hit the blueberry motherload..


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 30, 2013)

Kryponite Kush day 45 of flower.


----------



## Shivaskunk (Jun 30, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Whats up peeps? Here's a few pics of my Purple Cookie Monster. She's looking very frosty. Super dank shit.d


Reaally pretty dude. What strain?





Day 40 here 
Sand Widow


Skunk



Blue Dream





Blue Dream


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sativied said:


> Liberty Haze again, but a weird failed pheno. Had indica like short and thick fingers from the start. Almost dr grinspoon like bud formation. It's frosty though:
> 
> View attachment 2715908View attachment 2715909


whoa that is trippy never seen deformed calyxes form Liberty Haze when I ran it before. But then again I was lucky to get all chem dog 91 phenos.


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

Auto Jack Herer Delicious Seeds  Green Love Potion Samsara Seeds Black Domina Pheno  Chocolope Dna Genetics Og Chocoloate Thai Pheno


----------



## Sativied (Jun 30, 2013)

calicat said:


> whoa that is trippy never seen deformed calyxes form Liberty Haze when I ran it before. But then again I was lucky to get all chem dog 91 phenos.


That plant was clearly a fluke, from the start, indica leaves but sativa buds... weird. The other 4 liberty haze I got are similar, just way bigger buds. They are all freaks though and after trimming it's just branches with calyxes. 

These are at day 85(!) 12/12 (didn't actually start flowering after nearly 3 weeks 12/12), about half is harvested but less than a week ago. Rest is going any day now. In other words I got the slow flowering sativa dom.

That horizontal bud at the bottom right (in first pic) is actually part of the two vertical ones next to it:


Most of my grow is logged with pics in the https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/413359-supercropping-canopy-control-93.html#post9050451 thread. It's been a weird run. That large bud is on a branch of nearly 5 feet...


----------



## 1itsme (Jun 30, 2013)

Odessey from clone, tester buds


----------



## calicat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sativied said:


> That plant was clearly a fluke, from the start, indica leaves but sativa buds... weird. The other 4 liberty haze I got are similar, just way bigger buds. They are all freaks though and after trimming it's just branches with calyxes.
> 
> These are at day 85(!) 12/12 (didn't actually start flowering after nearly 3 weeks 12/12), about half is harvested but less than a week ago. Rest is going any day now. In other words I got the slow flowering sativa dom.
> 
> ...


Whoa you had some g-13 haze phenos.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jun 30, 2013)

Purple Cookie Monster at day 46 of flower. Thinking they will get some water on about day 49 then there last dose of some nutes @ about day 52. Then they will get flushed.


----------



## Plextor (Jun 30, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Purple Cookie Monster at day 46 of flower. Thinking they will get some water on about day 49 then there last dose of some nutes @ about day 52. Then they will get flushed.View attachment 2719445View attachment 2719447View attachment 2719448



Those look delicious !!!


----------



## Autouser (Jul 1, 2013)

Some auto hindiana


----------



## Autouser (Jul 1, 2013)

More auto hindiana


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 1, 2013)

Another shot of violator kush


----------



## MajorCoco (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's some Chernobyl...probably 2-3 weeks left.


----------



## Dragon311 (Jul 3, 2013)

Super Lemon Haze about a week ago... starting to flush her now


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 3, 2013)

Few pics of my Kryponite Kush at day 52 of flower. Bout to be on final flush this weekend.


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jul 3, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Few pics of my Kryponite Kush at day 52 of flower. Bout to be on final flush this weekend.View attachment 2724345View attachment 2724346


That's crazy...... Very nice plant I could only ever wish I got a phenotype this frosty How do you trim a plant like this?...You must have some nice stuff tome make extracts.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 3, 2013)

Budlewsowski said:


> That's crazy...... Very nice plant I could only ever wish I got a phenotype this frosty How do you trim a plant like this?...You must have some nice stuff tome make extracts.


Just carefully. Yeah it makes great hash.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's my Purple Cookie Monster at day 52 as well. Defiantly has the GSC traits. View attachment 2724418View attachment 2724419


----------



## doniawon (Jul 4, 2013)

Frostiest page of the thread right there^^^^


----------



## BurnRide (Jul 4, 2013)

Tahoe OG 64days


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking very nice bro. Double click on them after download.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 4, 2013)

Grape Ape Day 54 with high heat temps in the 100 range lol hermied a lil


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jul 4, 2013)

The lab results are in for Jeffrey. 21.67% &#9650;9thc, .05 &#9650;8thc, 0% cbc, .34% cbd, 1.51% cbn for a total of 23.57%


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 5, 2013)

Be chopping soon. 1st pic the Purple Cookie Monster last 2 the Kryponite Kush. View attachment 2726775View attachment 2726776View attachment 2726777


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 5, 2013)

*Here is a couple pics of my Cherry Pie which you can see purple in and my Grape Ape i cant bring my grape ape out of my room for pics due to it being tied to the roof lol. I will also be harvesting soon.
Keep in mind my room got out of control for a lil over a week with temps up to 105 in the room still get nugs like this*


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jul 5, 2013)

Use a lense from a pair of dark sunglasses and take your flower room pictures through it. It will take a lot better pics, and get rid of the lines.


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jul 5, 2013)

Burrrr! I got the chills fron the frost! This is some sticky goodness here! Good job!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's one more shoot that I liked of the PCM. Love this pic just seems to pop off. Great colors and all. Nice pic for a Iphone 5.View attachment 2726891


----------



## BurnRide (Jul 6, 2013)

Where can I find this PCM cut? Very beautiful


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 6, 2013)

BurnRide said:


> Where can I find this PCM cut? Very beautiful


Thanks bro, you won't find it. This was some GSC bagseed that I popped. Happened to find a nice keeper pheno out of it. Right now it's only in a few peoples hands.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 6, 2013)

ya i heard about that cookie monster it is a high priced ticket im getting it for a trade on the oboma its a nice flower man great job. i dont know if the cut im getting is purple but its the proclaimed cookie monster..


----------



## *BUDS (Jul 6, 2013)

Frosty buds.


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 6, 2013)

thump easy said:


> ya i heard about that cookie monster it is a high priced ticket im getting it for a trade on the oboma its a nice flower man great job. i dont know if the cut im getting is purple but its the proclaimed cookie monster..


Ya my buddy has a cookie monster cut but its not like that kinda a lame yielder and crappy smoke


----------



## thump easy (Jul 7, 2013)

ow shit realy??? well ill grow it out just to see for myself and it will go in the trash if it aint anything good i dont have time to grow grap!!! but if it is good then ill run it I HOPE NOT I HOPE ITS A GOOD ONE lets see what happends??


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 7, 2013)

Lemon Skunk
View attachment 2728193


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 7, 2013)

thump easy said:


> ow shit realy??? well ill grow it out just to see for myself and it will go in the trash if it aint anything good i dont have time to grow grap!!! but if it is good then ill run it I HOPE NOT I HOPE ITS A GOOD ONE lets see what happends??


Forshure run it and find out urself gurantee there's more than on cut of the cookie monster 
The one he has is crap not even shure he has it anymore


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 7, 2013)

Here it is at Day 42 of 12/12 I believe. It is a frosty girl!


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 8, 2013)

Some frosty girls. Kryptonite Kush


----------



## Boitumelosmith (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are really some nice pic of the buds..thanks for sharing them..really appreciate your effort..


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;1h5_61WKhCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h5_61WKhCs&amp;list=HL1373365117&amp;feature=mh_l olz[/video]

you all seem obsessed with who has the frostiest buds. you know this is the fostiest buds right, and when it comes to being fosty you can't beat spacebomb


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2013)

Those are def the frostiest fingers  Pretty damn nice nug too


----------



## SS68396331 (Jul 11, 2013)

Everyones buds look so lovely. I am just getting ready to harvest these and saw this little bonus beauty. Look closely at the center of the leaf.


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2013)

SS68396331 said:


> Everyones buds look so lovely. I am just getting ready to harvest these and saw this little bonus beauty. Look closely at the center of the leaf. View attachment 2732580


i've seen that before a few times, a lot of tga strains do that. the spacebomb i had used to do it but after a few generations has stopped, i'm bummed.


----------



## chibzilla (Jul 11, 2013)

jhod's got the daaaaaank


----------



## Royal Blue (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 12, 2013)

Kryptonite Kush day 60.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 12, 2013)

My Purple Cookie Monster also @ day 60 today.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn that purple cookie Monster is pretty as hell.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn that purple cookie Monster is pretty as hell.


Thanks bro much appreciated. She is a beauty.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 14, 2013)

my frosty daybreaker nugs only different. believe it or not this scrog is grown in aquaponics. thats right my nutrients for this grow was fishpoo!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuck frosty, that whole crop is frozen dude. Good job. My god. Have fun trimmin those


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 14, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Thanks bro much appreciated. She is a beauty.


Some day I hope to get cuts like that legally. You Cali guys make me jealous daily  Keep up the good work and keep posting the awesome shots


----------



## Sheesh420 (Jul 14, 2013)

Northern Lights local hybrid


----------



## MrEDuck (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dream at 68 days. My lens sucks for macro shots unfortunately.


----------



## past times (Jul 14, 2013)

View attachment 2736424mazar I think


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 14, 2013)

My Kryptonight Kush day 61 of flower. Getting really close.


----------



## jhod58vw (Jul 15, 2013)

Just another day.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jul 16, 2013)

Amazing jhod!


----------



## two2brains (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice jhod i want some of that blue dream too


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 16, 2013)

Fire Alien Kush @ 45 days 






















































peace


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

La Diva and Big Devil. Cleaning the computer and thought this should be up


----------



## doobiemizer (Jul 18, 2013)

HydroGP- nice buds there-- what is the genetics- local ?


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you. Actually the Big Devil was just a cool name for a newb so i grabbed it from the s33d bank. LA Diva i believe was a freebie 
The only local seeds i have tryed to pop ends up balls :/


----------



## MajorCoco (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is one of my harvested Chernobyl buds. Bit leafy, but I'm ok with that. It got boring picking sugar leaf bits of the clippers! Great smoke so far, (really strong! I ain't kidding) and still not cured. Would have been fatter too if not for me messing it up halfway thru flowering...

View attachment 2741542View attachment 2741541


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 18, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> My Kryptonight Kush day 61 of flower. Getting really close.


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jhod58vw again."
...solid man! i just got a camera running again so maybe i'll throw some pictures up of some Vanilla Kush and LostCoastOG about to get flushed.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jul 18, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> Here is one of my harvested Chernobyl buds. Bit leafy, but I'm ok with that. It got boring picking sugar leaf bits of the clippers! Great smoke so far, (really strong! I ain't kidding) and still not cured. Would have been fatter too if not for me messing it up halfway thru flowering...
> 
> View attachment 2741542View attachment 2741541


If that were my personal med, i'd do the same trim job...

I can't wait to see what she looks like next round without any hiccups in the grow, assuming (i hope) you cloned her...


----------



## DrGribble (Jul 18, 2013)

My Critical Jack is getting pretty frosty.


----------



## Devon Scillion (Jul 20, 2013)

I love this strain! I've had it for quite a long time, I had problems getting it to clone in the ez cloner so I passed it up for a few cycles. After some trial and error I used straight tap water and the max amount of clear rez and 100% of the babies rooted.


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 20, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> Here's one more shoot that I liked of the PCM. Love this pic just seems to pop off. Great colors and all. Nice pic for a Iphone 5.View attachment 2726891


Holy Frostylicious its like icecream I wanna eat it. Cannabis is the most beautiful plant to watch grow and flower. The love you put in makes it all even better. Such a beautiful beautiful thing. Find true love with plants only. you love them, they grow, they love you, they give you bud. A beautiful cycle of true love where you cant get hurt.


----------



## Greenwhilley (Jul 26, 2013)

My white urkle is starting to frost nicely. Nearly week 6 flower.


----------



## nevergoodenuf (Jul 26, 2013)

One of the cookie strains under Leds


----------



## Macto (Jul 27, 2013)

I just finished looking at this WHOLE thread.. everyone kudos!!!!


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 28, 2013)

Some violator kush harvested at 10 weeks


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Some violator kush harvested at 10 weeks




Nice!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 29, 2013)

Space Bubbles


----------



## theexpress (Jul 29, 2013)

method2mymadness said:


> Some violator kush harvested at 10 weeks


 I grew that strain out 3 years ago or so... barneys farm right.. did urss herm on u? miiine did.. but had a very dank cherry jolly ranchers smell and taste going on... wouldn't grow it again on account of hermies... heres mine looked a lot like the pheno u got bro.. urs looks indoor I grew mine outside.. lil nute burn.. she wasn't a heavy feeder..


----------



## method2mymadness (Jul 29, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I grew that strain out 3 years ago or so... barneys farm right.. did urss herm on u? miiine did.. but had a very dank cherry jolly ranchers smell and taste going on... wouldn't grow it again on account of hermies... heres mine looked a lot like the pheno u got bro.. urs looks indoor I grew mine outside.. lil nute burn.. she wasn't a heavy feeder..


No hermie issue at all no fruit smell has a strong strong earthy pine smell to it here's a pic just cut and one like 6-7 weeks in maybe little longer


----------



## Constiello (Jul 29, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Space Bubbles
> View attachment 2754998View attachment 2754999


I like your frosty fire. Good, inspirational stuff!


----------



## Xrangex (Aug 8, 2013)

What's the dealio? Lets see some frost guys!


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 8, 2013)

Give me a couple weeks


----------



## OGkushNC (Aug 8, 2013)

Just harvested this and been curing for 7 days


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 8, 2013)

Poser just over halfway


----------



## OGkushNC (Aug 8, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Poser just over halfway View attachment 2768221


looks good what strain?
?


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 8, 2013)

"kush" bagseed


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 8, 2013)

I think some people missed the point of this thread....


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## OGkushNC (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Rumple (Aug 10, 2013)

My White Widow. Clumped up crystals:






*Extreme Close Up:*


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 10, 2013)

Rumple said:


> My White Widow. Clumped up crystals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shit, son; your bud is growing stalagmites. 

Props.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 11, 2013)

thats one of the nicest white widows i have seen. which breeder?


----------



## Rumple (Aug 11, 2013)

Nirvana White Widow from a pack of 20 seeds. Only one came out nice. I have kept this same plant/pheno for well over eight years now (cloned it thousands of times)


----------



## 2easy (Aug 11, 2013)

good find! looks like you found that white widow pheno everyone wanted in the 90's


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 13, 2013)

1 out of 20 thats terrible,,, but good to see you got something!

That micro shot is impressive


----------



## Gnja420 (Aug 14, 2013)

That`s some superman superbud ish!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like it will be extremely frosty by harvest!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 14, 2013)

Rumple said:


> My White Widow. Clumped up crystals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like my C99 from a few grows ago... 





C99​


----------



## MysticBlue08 (Aug 14, 2013)

First time grow. BlueMystic auto. I think she is coming along good. I hope so at least.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks great! What day is she on?


----------



## MysticBlue08 (Aug 15, 2013)

I think she is on day 45-46. I have tried my best to keep my dates in order. lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 3, 2013)

*BC God Bud
*
Pic really doesn't do this lady justice...​


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

Been a while since i posted in here. Bout to start flowering once these auto's finish. So more to come.
Sorry for the quality. Using a microscope for my closeups and it's not too good for far away.
New digi tomorrow.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 8, 2013)

^^Nice to have friends on my list that remind me of the good threads.

Skywalker Kush small lower bud:


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 8, 2013)

Sativied said:


> ^^Nice to have friends on my list that remind me of the good threads.
> 
> Skywalker Kush small lower bud:


I couldn't believe it when i found this on page 2 at the bottom........ lol Used to be HUGE.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 9, 2013)

RP og kush 27 days 12/12


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 9, 2013)

God Bud getting closer....


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 9, 2013)

View attachment 2811683View attachment 2811684View attachment 2811685<--Purple stalks.


----------



## wilsonlab (Sep 10, 2013)

Best Kush I've ever had! Some of the bud is so covered with tricomes that they almost look white!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 10, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> 1 out of 20 thats terrible,,, but good to see you got something!
> 
> That micro shot is impressive


That is not a micro shot of bud. There are no real crystals on weed. That is salt or quartz or something.


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## The.Smokerater (Sep 10, 2013)

Coming down soon


----------



## MrPuffPuff (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Macto (Sep 11, 2013)

so beautiful <3 love the purple


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 11, 2013)

New camera is helping show it off finally....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 11, 2013)

wilsonlab said:


> Best Kush I've ever had! Some of the bud is so covered with tricomes that they almost look white!



I had some Perfectly Pure Power Plant that looked like that....


----------



## wilsonlab (Sep 11, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I had some Perfectly Pure Power Plant that looked like that....


It's just the most intense high I've ever experienced in my entire life!


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 12, 2013)

View attachment 2815087View attachment 2815088View attachment 2815089View attachment 2815090View attachment 2815091View attachment 2815092View attachment 2815093View attachment 2815094


----------



## Huel Perkins (Sep 12, 2013)

Great shots SxIstew!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 12, 2013)

Some new shots for ya'll!
Lights off....​




Lights on...​



This shit is going to be insane.... still 2 weeks left, I'd say...


----------



## 2easy (Sep 13, 2013)

new strain i am testing for Mr Nice Seedbank

Black widow x haze ac

smells like cinnamon donuts


----------



## 2easy (Sep 13, 2013)

wilsonlab said:


> Best Kush I've ever had! Some of the bud is so covered with tricomes that they almost look white!


did you grow this or buy it?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 2817853View attachment 2817858View attachment 2817864


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 14, 2013)

Nicely done Stew. Beautiful


----------



## MajorCoco (Sep 14, 2013)

2 month-cured Chernobyl. Still sticky as hell. Sadly I lost the genetics trying to reveg it...  Great smoke this...


----------



## Macto (Sep 14, 2013)

Stew.. brother.. awesome job..


----------



## Macto (Sep 14, 2013)

looks super sweet Coco!


----------



## BBYY (Sep 15, 2013)

Its been a while.

but here is what Im gonna have in 6 weeks,

This is ChemDawg at the current time 2 week flower
Already packing in resin, Ill repost with more when they get more resin and I have a few more to go along with this one.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 15, 2013)

4 1/2 weeks 12/12View attachment 2822856og kushView attachment 2822858purple wreckView attachment 2822857NL/SK


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

wilsonlab said:


> Best Kush I've ever had! Some of the bud is so covered with tricomes that they almost look white!


Good God, this looks like some sort of alien larvae specimen from a different universe...lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

Caramel candy kush...


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Sep 15, 2013)

It's not what you do but how it's done.

Sorry no buds to show at this time, just felt like I had to reply to his sig.^^


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh how lovely it is to have some weed in a jar...


----------



## 2easy (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Good God, this looks like some sort of alien larvae specimen from a different universe...lol


It looks like its contaminated with something to me. Thats why I asked if he bought it or grew it


----------



## pSi007 (Sep 17, 2013)

Goddess, It is Sensi Seeds (NL#5 x Haze) x Tootie Fruity.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 17, 2013)

I nipped a bud while defoliating a bit.... she looks nice eh? Another week or so.... lol this bitch is dragging her feet!


----------



## calicat (Sep 17, 2013)

Chocolate Rain Escobar


----------



## calicat (Sep 17, 2013)

Tiger's Milk Bodhi


----------



## calicat (Sep 17, 2013)

Sour Kush Reserva Privada


----------



## thump easy (Sep 17, 2013)

pSi007 said:


> View attachment 2824929View attachment 2824930View attachment 2824931View attachment 2824932
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess, It is Sensi Seeds (NL#5 x Haze) x Tootie Fruity.


thats a nice bud and an asome seed loving it!!! lolz you also got a nat in the last pic mine captures full blown flys like a venus fly trap ill post later gota go to work but great frost man amazing..


----------



## Sativied (Sep 18, 2013)

Skywalker Kush (from Reserva Privada via DNA genetics) :


----------



## BBYY (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks delicious


----------



## 2easy (Sep 19, 2013)

calicat your killing it. that mothers milk looks right up my alley


----------



## disposition84 (Sep 19, 2013)

Buds coming up for harvest

 SSH x Blockhead

 El Alquimista

 Death Valley Cheese

 Dawgs Waltz

 Freight Train


----------



## DankInMyBrain (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## calicat (Sep 19, 2013)

2easy said:


> calicat your killing it. that mothers milk looks right up my alley


Ty hope it smokes good too but im sure it will I have had and grown his Jabba's Stash and that was amazing.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 19, 2013)

Everything bodhi touches is gold.


----------



## pSi007 (Sep 19, 2013)

thump easy said:


> thats a nice bud and an asome seed loving it!!! lolz you also got a nat in the last pic mine captures full blown flys like a venus fly trap ill post later gota go to work but great frost man amazing..


haha.. I can't seem to get rid of the trash from my flowers.. This one has a real ugly hair on it but when I tried to pull it off, the hair broke inside of the flower. HA! not for smoke anyway, they are seeded and only for seeds. 


View attachment 2828055


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2013)

shit I am going to smoke the buds I seeded. Well some any way. some well go in with the trim for hash


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 19, 2013)

Getting closer..... Still not quite ready....


----------



## BBYY (Sep 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> shit I am going to smoke the buds I seeded. Well some any way. some well go in with the trim for hash


right...who don't smoke the buds and save the s3eds? seems bizarre atleast hash it


----------



## Sativied (Sep 19, 2013)

Chocolate Fondue from DNA genetics:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sativied again.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

MajorCoco said:


> 2 month-cured Chernobyl. Still sticky as hell. Sadly I lost the genetics trying to reveg it...  Great smoke this...
> 
> View attachment 2821410View attachment 2821412View attachment 2821408




Dizzamn  looka dat


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2013)

I know right!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 19, 2013)

some seeded bud  left HSO C Dawg #3 X Billy right HSO C Dawg #1 X Ken's GDP


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> some seeded bud View attachment 2828457 left HSO C Dawg #3 X Billy right HSO C Dawg #1 X Ken's GDP


Wouldn't that be awesome if you could smoke it and get seeds? lol
HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 20, 2013)

Our diamond og been drying for a day or two


----------



## BubblegumBLOW (Sep 20, 2013)

mu bubblegum. its deeeeelicious. but now its all purple, I can post that if anybodys interested. but this was taken a few weeks back and all I have uploaded. I just had to be part of the fun, NOW! this baby is from out west, grown in the east and outside. first time this strain has seen it outside.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 20, 2013)

It was time....


----------



## playallnite (Sep 20, 2013)

Her ya go Amish Ecstacy about 8 weeks into flowering, I'm gonna stay out as long as weather permitting


----------



## eleventysix (Sep 21, 2013)

I got some frosties again!! 

Unknown Dragon 


Zambeza Northern Force 



Zambeza Northern Force #2


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2013)

no flash Master plantium og x tripple platnuim ...... first one is known as the oboma og... but realy has no tie to it other than they share the same master..

this is a small lil nug i knocked of the bottom.. this is the big x the black.... hear is a close up


----------



## thump easy (Sep 21, 2013)

the diamond og i grew way back in the day was lanky and it was the bigest ogee nugs i have ever seen some dried like the size of my fist i lost that one if you guys ever see it get IT!!! but its lanky and spaced apart from each nug.. the buds didnt shrink much mother fucken fire im sorry no frost i just triping out on how your looked to mine.. its an old pic and an old phone it was a long time ago you can see its old as fuck.. the transfer from old phone had to be done since no service on this time line i used a blue tooth signal at the kodak in walgreens so if you dont have a chip and your phone has pics you can transfer via blue thooth its cool without having to activate the phone


----------



## blackaricanboy (Sep 21, 2013)

Some dank ass snow white from nirvana from my last successful harvest  frosty delicious candy tasting buds. Grew this under CFL too.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 22, 2013)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2830747the diamond og i grew way back in the day was lanky and it was the bigest ogee nugs i have ever seen some dried like the size of my fist i lost that one if you guys ever see it get IT!!! but its lanky and spaced apart from each nug.. the buds didnt shrink much mother fucken fire im sorry no frost i just triping out on how your looked to mine.. its an old pic and an old phone it was a long time ago you can see its old as fuck.. the transfer from old phone had to be done since no service on this time line i used a blue tooth signal at the kodak in walgreens so if you dont have a chip and your phone has pics you can transfer via blue thooth its cool without having to activate the phone


Looks good thump I am really impressed with the diamond and it was a nice as well great og funk with a subtle berry fruit smell in the background. It needed plenty of support our the nugs woulda flopped all over. True to its og heritage it was a tad lanky. But had nice hand grenades on the toppers.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 22, 2013)

ya it is granades for shure the pheno i ran just smelled og all the way home but great yeilder i used nets at the time it was avalible everwere and like trends some good things disapeer with out seeds or cuts i have seen it before and i hope the cut i had is still around some were... becuase it pushed out four ounces per plant times 10 plants under a thousand watts that more than two pounds a light very good comodity.. well thank you and good luck NICE FLOWERS FOR SHURE!!!GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## sadj (Sep 22, 2013)

you know before i found this thread i thaught my buds where big. my world has been fliped lol


----------



## Sativied (Sep 22, 2013)

Chocolate Fondue (DNA Genetics) again:






I'll post some more after drying.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 22, 2013)

Daaaayummm! Some frosty shit getting posted up in here! I'm gonna throw mine in, sorry that a few of them are under an hps but you can still see them do their twinkle twinkle.

And I'd like to add, that I'm on my first grow, and even tho I have great expectations as far as honing my craft I still wake up every morning thankful how my first grow turned out, now that I'm getting closer to harvest. When I first started out (what seemed like forever ago), I didn't care about yield at all, I just wanted quality. So I sank my face in literature for the next 4 months, and between that and everybody's help on here, my dream has come true . Where I live there isn't top shelf bud anywhere, and I would not be looking forward to months of awesome smoke if I hadn't learned so much from everyone on here. Seriously, without this website I can't imagine how I would've made it this far. So without further ado:

 Bubba kush from HSO. This was my last choice in my seed order, but it has the dankest smell and the buds definitely look the best. I'll have to get better pictures when she fills out more, she's still got another week or so (starting week 8 today but I might harvest later depending on trichs).

This next plant was a bag seed from some mids my friend grew. He has been growing for 5 or 6 years, but only a few plants outdoors and he doesn't do anything fancy with them. The mids were decent, but needless to say he was blown away when he saw what happened to the seeds he gave me. He told me I should be able to "easily get a quarter or a half ounce per plant". I've got it in a 5 gallon smart pot.



This is the same plant after defoliation. It was still too light at the bottom of the cola, and I know people talk about about defoliation but I've given it 7 weeks to get green underneath and it just wasn't happening with the bushy monster. Sorry for the quality

 

Hopefully I achieved the quarter/half o . Again, I'm proud to be a part of these posts, there's some super frosty shit going on in here. I look to you all for inspiration, peace out


----------



## Pinkerbell (Sep 23, 2013)

OMG, I'm salivating .....


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 23, 2013)

Ace of spades


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 23, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Ace of spades


There's a user i haven't seen in since i joined up...... Still frosty as ever bro. Good going.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey everyone, Im loving all the frost. Heres some more 






Also, theres a little contest going on but its really lacking votes. People would appreciate if any of yall could take just a minute to looksee and cast a vote! Im not saying vote for me, just saying it would be allot more fun with more votes! 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/721224-club-600-summer-competition-voting.html


Stay frosty my friends!


----------



## rickymac21 (Sep 24, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/dwc-bubbleponics/2494526d1359045834-rdwc-seedsman-white-widow-flower-week7.2.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/dwc-bubbleponics/2494543d1359046449-rdwc-seedsman-white-widow-flower-week7.4.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/dwc-bubbleponics/2494544d1359046200-rdwc-seedsman-white-widow-flower-week7.5.jpg

Here is some of my seedsman white widow. One plant vegged for one month in rdwc, gh nut, 400w


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Ultra Lemon Haze - chop 3 days @ day 70
View attachment 2834250


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 24, 2013)

from my Solo Cup Autoflower in the Auto contest.....


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 24, 2013)

Another pic of the same buds. A little better quality photo.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 24, 2013)

Kolossus:


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 24, 2013)

Everytime you post my mouth waters. lol....


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 24, 2013)

Super Lemon Haze. Finished in 10 weeks.
In soil. Lab tested it at 23%


----------



## Sativied (Sep 25, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Everytime you post my mouth waters. lol....


Thanks Stew  You're posting some really good looking stuff yourself. TM me a bud of that purple dank and I'll TM you some back 

Some pics of a nearly dry Skywalker Kush bud. I had two SK plants, this is from an early/fast flowering one with disappointing yield but it should be effective in small doses too 
























*TM=Teleportation Message


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 25, 2013)

Sativied, that shit looks amazing! I have a question about the light green color--one of my plants is purple on top but still Very light on the bottom (they look very similar to yours, I'll post pics soon). Does harvesting the lighter buds that have gotten less light affect quality? 

I'm loving this thread and its bud pornos. They're the only ones my girlfriend let's me watch (so far as she knows)


----------



## Sativied (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks 



ThorGanjason said:


> Does harvesting the lighter buds that have gotten less light affect quality?


It's not really from a bud that got less light than the rest, it's partly because of the strain (SK for example is darker green from itself) and partly because it's the inner side of a larger bud (and the trics ). If I were a hydro-fanboy sort of speak I might argue that it's because hydro leads to clean mj 

Lighter lower/covered buds (leaving in the middle whether lack of light affected the color ) aren't necessarily of less quality. As long as the calyxes and trics are fully developed (watch'm and smell 'm) and not heavily underfed light doesn't have to mean anything. As you may have noticed, light colored lower fluffy popcorn buds don't actually taste bad or smell worse (arguably sometimes better, less damaged by HPS heat). As long as the trics are developed I very much prefer seeing light green over dark green anywhere in my buds. Less chlorophyll to cure out. 

That all said, that Kolossus is a bit of pre-taster, still a little under a week to go. I don't expect it to get much darker though, building off nutes level, pretty soon they'll get just tap water for a few days.


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 25, 2013)

Snowcap


----------



## DankInMyBrain (Sep 26, 2013)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 2830747the diamond og i grew way back in the day was lanky and it was the bigest ogee nugs i have ever seen some dried like the size of my fist i lost that one if you guys ever see it get IT!!! but its lanky and spaced apart from each nug.. the buds didnt shrink much mother fucken fire im sorry no frost i just triping out on how your looked to mine.. its an old pic and an old phone it was a long time ago you can see its old as fuck.. the transfer from old phone had to be done since no service on this time line i used a blue tooth signal at the kodak in walgreens so if you dont have a chip and your phone has pics you can transfer via blue thooth its cool without having to activate the phone


 Be very careful with them capri suns bro they are infested with disgusting mold youtube that shiettt brudda.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info, sativied. I have a plant that is definitely like that (lower nugs on cola much lighter) and they look so nice, BC of the lime green color, I just didn't know if the looks were deceiving. I'll pay attention to the trichs, I bought a 60-100x microscope and damn is it hard to keep that thing steady, lol. But I'm pretty sure my trichs are 60% clear 40% cloudy, haven't noticed but maybe 1 amber.

Its getting closer to chop time, tho, and I can smell it (literally). The Bubba kush is definitely looking like one of the first to be done. Probably only an ounce on this one, but hopefully then quality makes up for the yield that wasn't there. Here's some recent pics:

 Sorry, I know my camera is shitty. Viva LA frost!

Edit: and damn, I didn't realize how out of focus that last one was.


----------



## darkplague (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my kandy kush auto at day 65. She is not ready but its my first grow and its the frostiest bud that ive seen irl.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 26, 2013)

Damn, hell yeah dark plague! Looking good. + rep for doing son good on your first grow


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Sep 26, 2013)

Nirvana's Wonder Woman from earlier this year. Not the best but something to show for now. Not too many pics from past grows but Im changing that.


----------



## Bombaclot (Sep 26, 2013)

Utopia Haze @ Flowering Week 5


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 26, 2013)

The top 3 are all God Bud, the bottom one is Northern Lights x Skunk!

The NLxS is going to be super easy to trim. LOL THe buds are EATING the leaves... lol By the time this fucker is done there won't be any visible leaves.

Both were 12/12 FS.


----------



## Chronikool (Sep 26, 2013)

Pineapple Express


----------



## bud7144 (Sep 26, 2013)

Back at it!View attachment 2837447View attachment 2837448


----------



## Sativied (Sep 27, 2013)

Chocolate Fondue dry bud about to go up in smoke - though I have considered just licking the trichs off


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Sep 28, 2013)

Ted Bundy OG


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Sep 28, 2013)

Well thats probably the most macabre name for a strain I've ever heard lol. Looks frosty as shit though.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 28, 2013)

almost ready


----------



## Sativied (Sep 28, 2013)

Kay... last one from me:

Chocolate Fondue again, shot inside a jar:


----------



## thump easy (Sep 29, 2013)

dam i wish i could blow up my pics how you do that??this is the oboma og x tripple platnuim.. and this is gsc XXX..


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 29, 2013)

click edit post. double click each picture. you'll see that Thumbnail is marked. click full size. and OK. save. and POOF. large photos.


----------



## truepunk87 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ace of Spades


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Grape Ape;


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 1, 2013)

How bout some Chernobly.. Resin tacos pheno..


----------



## Nodgman (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh boy some of you guys got some freaking insane frost going on ! Although i see some that are fakes (like misted it with water, then took a blurry picture), but the real ones really make up for those. Anyways ill contribute to the thread, not very frosty... but detailed lol


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

^^^^ looks frosty to me..

Here is a 45 day blue chesse cut, i just harvestec..


----------



## revo68 (Oct 2, 2013)

Not the best I've seen but here's my submission.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Dr. Who Day 52. TGA.... WEEDNERD FO LIFE...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 2, 2013)

My AOS#2. Day 52 flowering...













Enjoy.. Good night RIU...


----------



## HydroGp (Oct 6, 2013)

Lemon Skunk - Forgotten bud  From last harvest.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Agent Orange.
Day 56


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Day 56.

Chernobly. ( Resin Tacos ) pheno.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Same


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 6, 2013)

Another.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 6, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Another.






Looks like "fun dip" lol...


----------



## Steelheader3430 (Oct 6, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Lemon Skunk - Forgotten bud  From last harvest.
> View attachment 2847797


I found a nice bud stuck to my sweat shirt once. Allways a treat.


----------



## BBYY (Oct 7, 2013)

Blue WidowTrainWreckBlue Dream


----------



## Sire Killem All (Oct 7, 2013)

white widow x big bud 2nd plant of 1st grow
before After


----------



## Madams (Oct 8, 2013)

sour diesel looking frosty as fuck


----------



## grasscropper (Oct 8, 2013)

I think this is pretty good for my first kick at the cat!kiss-ass


----------



## pSi007 (Oct 9, 2013)

pSiGod Haze #7:
View attachment 2851819

Cherry Pie:
View attachment 2851820


Ken's GDP:
View attachment 2851823

Fire Widow:
View attachment 2851824


Black Dragon: 


Black Dragon:


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Plusberry ( pink lady pheno )
Day 58 of flowering..
Before chop..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Grape Ape.. Cuzin of the GDP..

Day 58.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Agent Orange 

Day 58.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Querkle

Day 58.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

My cross..

Lady Purp x Somas Kushdelic

Lady Delic..

Aka Snow White..


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 9, 2013)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> My cross..
> 
> Lady Purp x Somas Kushdelic
> 
> ...


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DLOPEZ1420 again.*


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 10, 2013)

White Rhino View attachment 2852528


----------



## pSi007 (Oct 10, 2013)

nice picts, DLo! I took a couple more of some hashy hybrid shit I have done, fun!

Here is some more seedy Pink Haze (myself), and pSiGod Haze #7. 

Pink Haze





pSiGod 7 Haze:


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Fucking sick... Almost looks like Dr. Grinspoon... Dopeness..

Just took the rest of the garden down today.. 

Day 61. Chop. Grape Ape..


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 11, 2013)

I dont think i can compete with some of you but im not ashamed of these they are frosty as fuck for how young they are

the BKK day 25 of flowering



and the Purple Arrow day 28 of flowering


----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 14, 2013)

The Krishna, the pic doesn't do it much justice...


----------



## Unicloner (Oct 16, 2013)

View attachment 2859986View attachment 2859987frosty the snow bud


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 16, 2013)

White Rhino cut @56 days, just went in the jar


----------



## CFLNoob (Oct 17, 2013)

I have another 3-4 weeks on my white widow and Ill put up a few pics. Its my first grow so go easy!


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 17, 2013)

Finally switching to flower. If anyone remembers me did the Kryptonite Kush & Purple Cookie Monster not to long back. Can't wait to contribute to this thread. Stay Lit & Peace Out!


----------



## clint308 (Oct 17, 2013)

A couple of small buds on ICE
Day 41 flower


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 18, 2013)

My outdoor jabbas stash from bodhi
killer herb definitely recommend it if you want some fire
very easy too grow.


----------



## tobinates559 (Oct 18, 2013)

girlscoutcookies! i wish i could say i grew this but no, just smoking it!!!(smoking the sh*t out of it) soo bomb cant wait till someone makes a legit bx..ill post my little CFL harvest here to see how it compares, that jabbas stash looks like some amazing outdoor i cant wait to try some of bodhi's gear talk about frosty buds!


----------



## whodatnation (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Huel Perkins (Oct 18, 2013)

How about a giant purple trich?












Its actually an excretion of sap full of sugars and terps called guttation, fairly rare in cannabis...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guttation


----------



## bigbud808 (Oct 18, 2013)

Day 49 first grow


----------



## SS68396331 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey all. Here is a picture from today. We are getting a bootiful blast of perfect October weather here. Here is an update on my outdoor plant.


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 22, 2013)

lsdView attachment 2867777


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 22, 2013)

SS68396331 said:


> Hey all. Here is a picture from today. We are getting a bootiful blast of perfect October weather here. Here is an update on my outdoor plant.
> 
> View attachment 2866796


Thats one of the prettiest outdoor plants ive ever seen..

Those purples wow..

What strain is tha?

Im in love...


----------



## SS68396331 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks! It is a blueberry strain from Canada. My buddy gave it too me. There were some blue moon and willie cuttings in the box. I am not sure. I grow the same plant indoors and it is blue moonshine. It touches on the purple but not like this. This plant got hit 32 and might have seen a 30 degrees a couple times before this warm We harvested her today. Another week would have been nice but the morning humidity has been dripping wet I don't want to risk losing it to something dumb. It was quite a project. There are some serious flying insects hatching out of the neighbors tree so..


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 22, 2013)

SS68396331 said:


> Thanks! It is a blueberry strain from Canada. My buddy gave it too me. There were some blue moon and willie cuttings in the box. I am not sure. I grow the same plant indoors and it is blue moonshine. It touches on the purple but not like this. This plant got hit 32 and might have seen a 30 degrees a couple times before this warm We harvested her today. Another week would have been nice but the morning humidity has been dripping wet I don't want to risk losing it to something dumb. It was quite a project. There are some serious flying insects hatching out of the neighbors tree so..


Yea the humidity here has be shitty in the AM. Looks like plants got rained on almost, that mixed with the fog, I harvested mine yesterday and today. Just like you, wanted another week.


----------



## SS68396331 (Oct 23, 2013)

^^ yeah, seems like a good environment for mold. It's still going to do pretty well. It was pretty close to the river so the fog hasn't been burning off till almost 10-11. I took cuttings for next season.


----------



## Greenwhilley (Oct 26, 2013)

My latest white Urkle is starting to frost up.


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 26, 2013)

*All my ladies are only at day 26 flowering. but DAMN the Blue Dream is doing GREAT!















*


----------



## adower (Oct 26, 2013)

yeap


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Oct 27, 2013)

Wonder Woman day 30


----------



## Cannabidude (Oct 27, 2013)

Update Purple Arrow day 45

View attachment 2873352View attachment 2873353


----------



## clint308 (Oct 28, 2013)

SS68396331 said:


> Hey all. Here is a picture from today. We are getting a bootiful blast of perfect October weather here. Here is an update on my outdoor plant.
> 
> View attachment 2866796


Oh man i love those purple leaves
well done looking great


----------



## clint308 (Oct 28, 2013)

first pic of Crystal
last 2 of Ice
day 52 of flower
couple weeks left


----------



## RockstarEnergy (Oct 29, 2013)

Northern Lights 8 or 9 weeks flowering. Canna Coco and Canna Nutrients.

View attachment 2874813View attachment 2874814


----------



## Budsworth (Oct 29, 2013)

So who won this pissing match?????????????


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 29, 2013)

Budsworth said:


> So who won this pissing match?????????????


Everyone that gets to look at beautiful bud porn?


----------



## Dogenzengi (Oct 29, 2013)

It's sharing success!
43 days into flower of unknown bag seed.
My 1st Plant Ever!
I hope it's not dumb Luck!


----------



## SxIstew (Oct 29, 2013)

Day 29 Blue Dream







EDIT: at lights out.View attachment 2876089


----------



## jhod58vw (Oct 29, 2013)

Dogenzengi said:


> It's sharing success!
> 43 days into flower of unknown bag seed.
> My 1st Plant Ever!
> I hope it's not dumb Luck!


Looks like a sour diesel or og strain. Nice bro


----------



## psybin311 (Oct 30, 2013)

A few of mine. S.A.G.E. from T.H. Seeds. Taken during week 10. Choping her this weekend hopefully.


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 30, 2013)

Timewreck *4 @54 days


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 30, 2013)

"Skywalker" Bagseed @ 42 Days. Smells like Coffee until rubbed, then like burnt rubber and fuel.


----------



## rarebreed619 (Oct 30, 2013)

rare sent using rollitup app.......


----------



## MrTriChrome (Oct 31, 2013)

Blueberry haze...smells so effing good.


----------



## OGkushNC (Oct 31, 2013)

more to come


----------



## Adrosmokin (Oct 31, 2013)

Another


----------



## OGkushNC (Nov 1, 2013)

Gettin there


----------



## SS68396331 (Nov 1, 2013)

Here is a picture of my Blue dragon. She is really coloring up. I have it at another week or two. Maybe longer. Started it flowering the first of September, showed it's flowers pretty quick.. I was tapering the light for a week or two before. 

Cheers!


----------



## onlytheone (Nov 1, 2013)

clint308:
That's too cool! That middle picture looks like a sea creature!


----------



## UVioletPilot (Nov 2, 2013)

View attachment 2879362
dream queen 6 weeks


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 2, 2013)

Bout to be contributing to the frostiness real soon. Got my Kryptonite Kush, Hawaiian OG & Purple Cookie Monster (PCM) going strong. They are at the beginning of flower. I'm sure some of you remember my contributions to this thread earlier this year. Peace Out & Stay Lit.


----------



## OGkushNC (Nov 3, 2013)

tryin to take moreView attachment 2880773View attachment 2880775


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 3, 2013)

The caterpillars got high as fuk and passed out. Strain: pSi-clops (Cali-O x Big bud x Orange haze) hybrid.

View attachment 2880789View attachment 2880790View attachment 2880792View attachment 2880791


----------



## clint308 (Nov 4, 2013)

update 
day 58 of flower
The wind knocked my Crysatal plant and pot straight off the stand i had it on
Snapped off 4 big branches
this is the result


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 4, 2013)

Day 34 Blue Dream(22-36 days till harvest) 
View attachment 2881708
^^ 1 Blue Thai Bud^^
Blue Dream Trichs 40x
View attachment 2881709View attachment 2881710View attachment 2881711View attachment 2881712View attachment 2881713View attachment 2881714


----------



## clint308 (Nov 4, 2013)

after my accident this is what came out of it 

What do you think of my first home grown buds
last 2 pics are shaved resin of scissors
what do you do with that gear ?


----------



## clint308 (Nov 10, 2013)

View attachment 2888966My Ice plant


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 10, 2013)

Here are some small breeding buckets. *


Aussie Purple Sativa:*
View attachment 2889392


*
Cherry Kush:*
View attachment 2889393



*DP Blueberry:*
View attachment 2889394

*
Magic bud:*
View attachment 2889403
*


Mendo Haze:*
View attachment 2889396
*


Sensi Star:*
View attachment 2889397View attachment 2889398View attachment 2889399View attachment 2889400


----------



## djeptoria91 (Nov 11, 2013)

Guess ill throw something out there Here is my ripped bubba day 37  And this is my ? girl day 53


----------



## bioWheel (Nov 12, 2013)

clint308 said:


> after my accident this is what came out of it
> View attachment 2882971
> What do you think of my first home grown buds
> last 2 pics are shaved resin of scissors
> ...


Think you cut a bit early but nice just the same.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 12, 2013)

Skywalker


----------



## jojodancer10 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was thinking about getting the beans of that one


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 14, 2013)

Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy
Hermed on me at day 39 flower. Cut down very early so I didn't ruin the rest of my crop.

Here's a dry bud Pre-cure.






Sorry, VERY VERY VERY VERY clear trichs as you can see. But this bitch was getting quite frosty.


----------



## djeptoria91 (Nov 14, 2013)

Mystery girl day 55


----------



## djeptoria91 (Nov 14, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy
> Hermed on me at day 39 flower. Cut down very early so I didn't ruin the rest of my crop.
> 
> Here's a dry bud Pre-cure.
> ...


Looks like she had some serious potential, sorry she screwed you, but still pretty


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 14, 2013)

My Blue Dream will make up for it.  Few more weeks(maybe a month)


----------



## hiitsbob (Nov 15, 2013)

dinafem blue widow started life as a triploid. lst'd then topped to achieve 50 tops. 
at week 2 flowering cut out about 5 tops then week 5 cut out 5 more all these were smaller and lagging behind.
week 10 since flip. i call it week 8 of actually flowering. have 2-3 weeks left. 
grown under ~500w cfls. grown fully organic in reammended super soil mix.
added glacial rock dust, epsom salts, hi p bat guano every 2-3 weeks during flowering.
took 2 buds today to see the difference between taste/potency at week 8 and 10.
breeder claims 8 weeks but from all i have seen 10-11 weeks makes for much better yield.
but may not be willing to give up taste for yield we will sees.
pics of plant were taken at week 7. trimmed buds are week 8.
last 2 tried to put white paper over flash.


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 15, 2013)

*pSi-Clops: *  Cali-O/Orange Haze/Bigbud hybrid.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2013)

AOS #1.. DRYED AND CUred


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 18, 2013)

*Blue Dream day 49 flower













*


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 19, 2013)

*Stewie's Trichome Carnival! 

Blue Dream































Blue Thai











Blueberry Yum Yum(sativa)






Kerala Kursh






Sour Blueberry











Trainwreck




​ 
*


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 19, 2013)

Pineapple Express week 5.5 flower..


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 20, 2013)

What's up peep's? My Purple Cookie Monster @ day 22 of flower. Pics are not the best. But you get the picture. Color change and all going to be some super frosty girls again. View attachment 2901992View attachment 2901993View attachment 2901994


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sage n' Sour @69 days


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Great pictures!!! Fruity juicy chronic and El Nino both produce frosty plants


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 21, 2013)

*UK Cheese:*

I received this girl as a clone, it was said to be UK Cheese. I have never grown a Cheese hybrid before so I have nothing to compare it with regarding lineage. This clone produces flowers which smell like rotting milk, not cheese, rotting milk.. I have never smelled a strain/hybrid like it before.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm bettin before its over w this ones gonna b a contender...just over two weeks in...


----------



## hiitsbob (Nov 21, 2013)

not the best pics but show a bit more of the frost of the blue widow.
first one is buds at 8 weeks dried for 4 days then cured for 3. started out 10g wet now 4g
last 3 are of 8 buds taken at week 9. 5 weighed 6.5g wet all 8 toatalled 46g. so should get around 12-15g dried.
will let last 30 or so tops go to 10-11 weeks.
found a couple nanner's this morning upon closer inspection found 1 seed.
this was a triploid and after a bit more research this seems to be common.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 22, 2013)

I've had my eye on that strain as a potential order for a while now....you just convinced me to gab it next time.....nice plant.....what's the smell?


----------



## hiitsbob (Nov 22, 2013)

i don't know if i would buy again for fact of hermie issues and have read a decent amount of people have trouble.
as for growing was easy and trouble free up to that point. but smell is of straight blueberries til week 6-7 then a bit of chemically/acid mixed in now.
but when dried goes back to a sweet blueberry. as for taste/high cannot comment have not smoked any yet.


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 22, 2013)

Bubba kush taken @77 days


----------



## n0tmycupoftea (Nov 22, 2013)

*Pineapple Express*


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Grape Ape.

Dryed abd cured..

Enjoy..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 23, 2013)

Plusberry.

Dryed and Cured..


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 24, 2013)

My PCM @ day 26 of flower. Looking very sexy. View attachment 2906308View attachment 2906309View attachment 2906310View attachment 2906311


----------



## jjoe75 (Nov 24, 2013)

My WW X BB at 4 weeks.


----------



## Gmz (Nov 25, 2013)

Aaahhh! They all so beautiful


----------



## calicat (Nov 27, 2013)

Sinmints 12/12 to test bonzai mother


----------



## urabus2005 (Nov 27, 2013)

those fan leaves look the size of a basketball


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sage n sour @74 days View attachment 2909348


----------



## KLITE (Nov 27, 2013)

Anesthesia by Pyramid 


Exodus Kush by DNA


Lemon OG kush by DNA


----------



## KLITE (Nov 27, 2013)

drooling to the point i need to change my shirt. great quality


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh yeah...some tough competition around here these days.

Nice work everyone!

Candy kush at 6 weeks.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 27, 2013)

some frosty buds.....yum


----------



## Ibex (Nov 27, 2013)

Blackberry Kush


----------



## jjoe75 (Nov 27, 2013)

How is the exodus? I'm trying to figure out my next strains to grow. I'm locked in on reserva privada kosher kush. Just need to figure out the other one. 
The


KLITE said:


> Anesthesia by Pyramid
> View attachment 2909358
> 
> Exodus Kush by DNA
> ...


----------



## SxIstew (Nov 29, 2013)

Using a phone. so someone be nice enought to blow this beauty up.

Blue Dream day 56 chop 5 day dry @ 60F 50%RH.
will get tested for THC & CBD once cured.


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Nov 29, 2013)

Day 49 of a 65-70 day strain super fruity skunk


----------



## pSi007 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nor-Cal Cherry Kush:

The smell is awesome and sweet/sour'ish, reminds me of Master Kush. Cons: It's leafy.






Thought I would toss in a few of Ken's Granddaddy Purple - testers. This is the clone..  
The potency is not the highest and it will turn purple/black at about 30-40f in the nights.


----------



## LegacyTron (Nov 30, 2013)

Enjoy nirvana AK48 at 5-6 weeks flowering, from my last grow


----------



## hiitsbob (Nov 30, 2013)

blue widow dried and cured.
smell after 1 week dry 2 week cure is of sweet berry with hint of vanilla.
smells great. sadly cannot comment past this PISS TEST

View attachment 2912413


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

Sensi NL auto, less than 4wks, not a contender by a long stretch, but anyway  View attachment 2912440


----------



## drweedthumb (Nov 30, 2013)

Super skunk 8 weeks into flower ak48 in the curing process now
Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 30, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> Using a phone. so someone be nice enought to blow this beauty up.
> Blue Dream day 56 chop 5 day dry @ 60F 50%RH.
> will get tested for THC & CBD once cured.


 ...View attachment 2912446


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 30, 2013)

Some unknown bagseed and the shit is some fire...


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice... 
Here's a bud of the Mandalay I posted earlier dried and fixing to go in my bowl. Speaking of which, where's it at.. II gotta start smoking in just 1 part of the house, keep forgetting where I put bowl. 
Getting old sucks. lmao


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 30, 2013)

Got an og kush that's got about 2 weeks left. Hopefully!!!


----------



## Ibex (Nov 30, 2013)

TGA QLEANER 













The trim made some incredible shatter


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 30, 2013)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 2912451View attachment 2912452
> Got an og kush that's got about 2 weeks left. Hopefully!!!


I can almost taste it right now, looks damn near identical to my sfv og.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Nov 30, 2013)

Ibex said:


> TGA QLEANER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, the leaf calyxes are awesome too!


----------



## jhod58vw (Nov 30, 2013)

What's up guys & gals? Here's a few pics of my Kryptonite Kush. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2013)

Ibex said:


> Blackberry Kush


Lucky bastard!!! Thats made me sooooooo jealous!!! OMG im getting stoned just by looking


----------



## KLITE (Dec 1, 2013)

jjoe75 said:


> How is the exodus? I'm trying to figure out my next strains to grow. I'm locked in on reserva privada kosher kush. Just need to figure out the other one.
> The


https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/741506-dna-genetics-exodus-kush-grow.html

Ive done a pretty long report on it, ask anything else if report doesnt answer.


----------



## KLITE (Dec 2, 2013)

So i wanted to try and make the exodus turn purple and managed. I let temperatures drop down to 18/19 C at night from 23/24 during.I wish camera was better... some buds were so purple they looked a bit like querkle pictures ive seen up here. Such a pain to trim this strain... so plan ahead and tottally anihilate any potential pop corn buds Wondering if it having made it go purple will have any effect on stoning experience, or if it does, for instance, produce a certain cannabinoid that would not otherwise be produced?


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 2, 2013)

Bubba kush  from headstash plant taken to 77 days


----------



## see4 (Dec 2, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Platinum Cookies, 7 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's impressive. how does it smoke?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

...Critical Kush week 5

....Aurora indica also week 5


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 2, 2013)

...I'm gonna have very sticky scissors. ...


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 3, 2013)

View attachment 2916420View attachment 2916432.....couple better pics


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Mmmm, this thread is sticky...and should be stickied actually.

Happy holidays!

Strain=pheno #2
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Drizella/Dynasty_Seeds/


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 7, 2013)

Bubba kush  Timewreck 3


----------



## chunkylonin (Dec 8, 2013)

KLITE said:


> View attachment 2914300
> 
> So i wanted to try and make the exodus turn purple and managed. I let temperatures drop down to 18/19 C at night from 23/24 during.I wish camera was better... some buds were so purple they looked a bit like querkle pictures ive seen up here. Such a pain to trim this strain... so plan ahead and tottally anihilate any potential pop corn buds Wondering if it having made it go purple will have any effect on stoning experience, or if it does, for instance, produce a certain cannabinoid that would not otherwise be produced?


Very nice man,Even tho I know purple bud isnt any better because of the collor I just like how it makes the bud better visualy,so cool to look at.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 8, 2013)

My Purple Cookie Monster @ day 39 of flower. Be ready by xmas time.View attachment 2921245View attachment 2921247View attachment 2921249


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 8, 2013)

Didn't think I'd ever be posting an auto in here, but this is worth honorable mention... lol Freebie seed from Attitude...



View attachment 2921754

Auto Northern Lights X Big Bud​


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 8, 2013)

Pics of my granddaddy purp


----------



## Mr.Vega (Dec 9, 2013)

View attachment 2922464View attachment 2922464

Critical Kush....end of week 6


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 9, 2013)

Ace of spades View attachment 2923089


----------



## mandy1 (Dec 9, 2013)

cookie wreck


----------



## Huel Perkins (Dec 9, 2013)

mandy1 said:


> cookie wreck


Looks amazing! Moar pics!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 9, 2013)

i like that where did you get it


----------



## Greenthumbntraining (Dec 9, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> Ace of spades View attachment 2923089


Liking the ace of spades


----------



## marcu5 (Dec 9, 2013)

that cookie wreck looks incredible, hows the weight?


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mmmm, this thread is sticky...and should be stickied actually.
> 
> Happy holidays!
> 
> ...


Lol always been a stupid little fantasy for me to xmas tree one of my own during the holidays, but on my first grow. Hopefully next year ill be able to post my own holiday tree here ,


----------



## mandy1 (Dec 10, 2013)

its cannaventure's cookie wreck which is a combo of girl scout cookie and trainwreck. most sites carry his gear but sell out quickly.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope you took some clones from her.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 10, 2013)

Agreed, looking gorgeous keep it up


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 10, 2013)

Speaks for itself. Looking very frosty. Some nice sexy girls. Getting one more dose then flushing them out.View attachment 2924591View attachment 2924587View attachment 2924588View attachment 2924594


----------



## Jloi (Dec 11, 2013)

This is my current grape ape. days away from harvesting


----------



## disposition84 (Dec 11, 2013)

Great job on that cookie wreck! Has me stoked for my seedlings of cookie wreck and flaming cookies. 

That grape ape looks delicious as well! Some really nice sized buds to boot.


----------



## Jloi (Dec 11, 2013)

disposition84 said:


> Great job on that cookie wreck! Has me stoked for my seedlings of cookie wreck and flaming cookies.
> 
> That grape ape looks delicious as well! Some really nice sized buds to boot.


Thanks for looking! It's awesome to see buds the size of beer bottles in the morning! sorry for the sideways photos i can edit them. And yes that cookie wreck looks amazing! I love the color is has, im a fan of different colors kinda breaks up the normal color pattern in the garden, I just ordered some because of you!


----------



## Ibex (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 11, 2013)

Definitely some frost on that one ^^ nice pic, you're plant lbex?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 11, 2013)

Skywalker


----------



## Ibex (Dec 11, 2013)

Grosse Pointe Dank said:


> Definitely some frost on that one ^^ nice pic, you're plant lbex?


It is, thank you! Beautiful plant to grow and the taste is outstanding, the yield? Not so much 

Its in my journal below.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 13, 2013)

Ibex said:


> It is, thank you! Beautiful plant to grow and the taste is outstanding, the yield? Not so much
> 
> Its in my journal below.


Just peeked in and saw the pics in your journal, man just beautiful!! Anyway keep the good work I'll be following it for sure.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Dec 13, 2013)

og


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2013)

Subbed....I will post something more, but needed to not lose this URL again.

JD


----------



## Macto (Dec 14, 2013)

StonedDrifter.. what strain is that?! it's beautiful!!! *drooling*


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is my recently taken Kosher Kush, close up:


Take care,

JD


----------



## 1itsme (Dec 14, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Here is my recently taken Kosher Kush, close up:
> View attachment 2929275
> 
> Take care,
> ...


that's ridiculous.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 15, 2013)

Damn I love this thread !!! Keep up the good pics, hopefully ill be able to have some of my own up here.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 15, 2013)

Purple Wreck week 5


----------



## jteezymane (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's some Key Lime Cookies (1st two pics) and Tahoe OG(last two pics) at 35 days since the flip to 12/12.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 15, 2013)

Whats up guys & gals? Some pics of my Purple Cookie Monster going to be cut around xmas time. Can't wait.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 15, 2013)

What a lovely xmas gift!


----------



## jteezymane (Dec 16, 2013)

She looks lovely. Nice work!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2013)

That Tahoe looks insane. ...must get that clone....am in Cali.... :0)

Dr, that Purple Wreck looks very lovely. I have begun to refer to 
"purple slow growers", after working with a few breeds, and my 
PW is a great example of this.

I am sure that I need to nudge the Mg, but I add plenty of Cal-Mag,
or the pH, but I am not sure.

I just wanted to see if there were any specific needs that you have
found this breed to have?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 16, 2013)

This is near end of week 5, 3 more to go

View attachment 2930745View attachment 2930746


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Dec 16, 2013)

OG kush. don't know the breeder. i got lucky and got the seed in some bomb og kush from my shop.


----------



## Grosse Pointe Dank (Dec 16, 2013)

Frost of frost when can you be mine!! ^^ looks like a few people will be having a good Xmas


----------



## GKID69 (Dec 16, 2013)

1st timer 

1st Legit plant


----------



## cyanarnofsky (Dec 16, 2013)

Bag seed, first ever hydro attempt. 

Setup:

1000w DWC GH 3 Part Only (no additives). Scrog is rather comical anymore, the legs usually don't even touch the ground. The plant picked it off the ground as it grew hah. Since all main branches are inside the frame I am sure it will add some support as the weight begins to pack on though.


----------



## Ibex (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks great Cyan, did you take a clone of it to run it again? You may have even better results the more you learn the strains hopes and dreams


----------



## cyanarnofsky (Dec 16, 2013)

Actually I am super angry that I didn't, really want to retry this one as it showed a little hermi signs couple weeks back and I have been curious if I caused it or genetics. Granted I got 5 of these seeds from a 8th or quarter so it was already decently seedy bud, but GREAT smoke. I have another of these seeds in soil which really hermmied out and has seed pods on the lower half with good bud up top. I isolated that one form this main girl, hoping to finish that one though and get a couple seeds out of it to try this strain again sometime. I have 4 clones 3LSD, and 1 Critical Super Silver Haze that I have in veg right now to take this behemoths place here in about a months time or so for my first real DWC grow with 4 plants in my tent under the 1000w.

Never thought this bagseed would do so well. Crazy part is this is the "runt" out of the 2 bag seed I started in DWC. I left for a week vacation not really caring what happened, it being a test in sorts and no real time for prep before I left. The plant that died while I was gone at that time was twice the size of this surviving plant, (died due to no water lol) this girl only had a literal single cup of water in a 5 gallon bucket when I got back and bounced back from that to this. Makes me dream of how enormous that other girl would have been if it didn't dry up while I was gone.



Plant on right is the girl I have now , the plant on left sadly is the monster that died while I was on vacation. Thing is tiny compared to now! Hah (This image is few days past month in veg from seed.)


----------



## Ibex (Dec 16, 2013)

Could be genetics if it came from bag seed bud. Often times that is the result of the parents turning herm to reproduce with itself, which will increase the chances of the offsping being herm. 

Unless youre like me and have true males in your house. Anythings possible.


----------



## cyanarnofsky (Dec 16, 2013)

No true males so genetics are most liable cause, it was not the smoothest ride though as I upgraded my equipment to keep
up with the plant (not wise but due to funds had to be the way I did it), so there was a lot of environment changes on this plant which I also feel had effects. I didn't see much herm until a night the thermostat in the room effed up and didnt register letting the room reach 90+ temps for a 12 hour period before I caught it. 

Excited for my next grow now that I have a controlled area with some decent equipment and some hydro exp under the cap.

Your 2k scrog photos are gorgeous Ibex, spesh that 3rd one down take from above. All those purple tops. I wouldn't have a life if I had that to look at....just stare at it...haha


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

> *Unless youre like me and have true males in your house. Anythings possible. *


 every one needs a good male


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 16, 2013)

Javadog said:


> That Tahoe looks insane. ...must get that clone....am in Cali.... :0)
> 
> Dr, that Purple Wreck looks very lovely. I have begun to refer to
> "purple slow growers", after working with a few breeds, and my
> ...


that is my fast growing one. My #1 is much slower to start, but it does well later after i gets established.


----------



## andy7211 (Dec 17, 2013)

First pic is Melon gum. Deep cheese blueog. Gsc calixonnection
Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## crispitycrunchity (Dec 18, 2013)

This is from one of my C99's at the beginning of their 4th week of flower.

View attachment 2933550


----------



## Ibex (Dec 19, 2013)

Dr.D81 said:


> every one needs a good male


Indeed. I picked Rare Dankness' Blue Ox to start crossing into the blackberry  



cyanarnofsky said:


> Your 2k scrog photos are gorgeous Ibex, spesh that 3rd one down take from above. All those purple tops. I wouldn't have a life if I had that to look at....just stare at it...haha


Thank you, I wish I had a better way to take pictures. All my pictures are pretty much unedited outside of what my iphones standard editing things can do. Maybe I will get a decent camera at some point. 

The darkness is upon us. Most of the tops have turned black now and I have begun the flush for them. I grow synthetic nutes and flush mine, maybe sometime I will do a side by side comparison and have my own evidence one way or the other, but for now and for awhile I flush them with just water.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 19, 2013)

The girls are getting ready for chop real soon. Might even have a few nugs dried for the New Years. View attachment 2935046View attachment 2935041View attachment 2935043View attachment 2935044View attachment 2935045


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 19, 2013)

She's a beaut!
Definitely hit the spot on that run


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 21, 2013)

View attachment 2936192
First i must apologize for being mobile and not being able to blow up my pic.
Second. I'm pretty sure i found bud under that frost a few times now. Lol. Enjoy
Blue Dream. Organic indoors flowered 69days


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 21, 2013)

Is it normal to have trichs on top of trichs on top of trichs like that? My plants must be broken.


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 21, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> She's a beaut!
> Definitely hit the spot on that run


 39 days..... Brain damage


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 21, 2013)

A shot of last harvest Ice Bomb and her clone at day 48 in my current grow.


This has a very neat flavor profile. Chocolate with backdrops a hashy vanilla, and a great R&R weed for sure.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2013)

The Cannaventure Mothers Mix is making some interesting things:

@31 days

The GSC, one week younger, looks lovelyunder its Kessil:


JD


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 22, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Didn't think I'd ever be posting an auto in here, but this is worth honorable mention... lol Freebie seed from Attitude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a peek at the curing product!


This is some random, lower bud....


----------



## marcu5 (Dec 22, 2013)

that bluedream looks amazing


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 22, 2013)

More Bodhi love, each a different plant:


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 22, 2013)

truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 2936417 39 days..... Brain damage


Wish, not what I expected when you said you had a keeper looks potent. Good job man!


----------



## Someacdude (Dec 22, 2013)

Should i pull the spider mite webs off or just let the crystals envelope them?


----------



## Macto (Dec 23, 2013)

Mad Hamish OMG those trichomes <3


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry for the thumbnails. DinaFem Blue Thai. Smells like green apple.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 2939566View attachment 2939568View attachment 2939565View attachment 2939569View attachment 2939570
> 
> Sorry for the thumbnails. DinaFem Blue Thai. Smells like green apple.


Green apple splatters never sounded so secksy. lawls.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

So, why come yer plants so secksy fur homeboy? Whatchu doin to em, mang?! lubslubslubs <3


----------



## SxIstew (Dec 24, 2013)

Blueberry Yum Yum. Sativa pheno.


----------



## Macto (Dec 24, 2013)

Pinworm the trichomes on that bud looks like they were just fighting for that space!!! Sxlstew dude.. that tinge of purple is sooo sexy, its like a 'tease'. Keep it up guyz <3


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 24, 2013)

Random bud


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 24, 2013)

SinMint doing well, 2 weeks to go!
View attachment 2939723


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 24, 2013)

Marry Christmas, and happy holidays Dr.D View attachment 2939758View attachment 2939759


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

jhod58vw said:


> The girls are getting ready for chop real soon. Might even have a few nugs dried for the New Years. View attachment 2935046View attachment 2935041View attachment 2935043View attachment 2935044View attachment 2935045



Must know what strain this is.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh, that is J's PCM, Purple Cookie Monster, a GSC bagseed wonder.

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 27, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> SinMint doing well, 2 weeks to go!
> View attachment 2939723


 Been eyeing them for a while. Calicat's smoke report has me sold on getting some. I literally salivated reading his description of the flavour.


----------



## welshwizzard (Dec 27, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Been eyeing them for a while. Calicat's smoke report has me sold on getting some. I literally salivated reading his description of the flavour.


Dont think I've ready the toke report, is it earlier in this thread? Or in the smoke reports section?

I have a couple going into total darkness tonight, the BP leaners. Got to hand it to SinCitySeeds, such great genetics.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 27, 2013)

welshwizzard said:


> Dont think I've ready the toke report, is it earlier in this thread? Or in the smoke reports section?
> 
> I have a couple going into total darkness tonight, the BP leaners. Got to hand it to SinCitySeeds, such great genetics.


Damn, I can't remember if it was here or on BreedBay, I will look for it. I'm telling you mate reading it makes you feel like sparking up a fat one. I'm running their LVBK, first run was not so great yield wise but that was my bad, smoke was EXCELLENT worth every little niggle. I have huge bushes of it outdoors


----------



## ToastybuddHaCheese (Dec 27, 2013)

Heres my Alien Rock Candy harvested yesterday, Happy holidaze!


----------



## Macto (Dec 27, 2013)

^^^^ omgggg that looks sooooooooooo tasty!!!!


----------



## Ibex (Dec 28, 2013)

Last picture since ive been posting multiples of this same strain over its flower cycle. Ill bring something new to the table with the blue ox next round.

Blackberry Kush






Bubblegum (slight purple cola) surrounded by Qleaner. Few days on the BG, about 1.5 weeks on the Qleaner.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ibex said:


> Last picture since ive been posting multiples of this same strain over its flower cycle. Ill bring something new to the table with the blue ox next round.
> 
> Blackberry Kush


that is some hella nice looking kush


----------



## Macto (Dec 28, 2013)

...^ what he said.. @[email protected]


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2013)

some frosty BB.


----------



## KushLyle (Dec 28, 2013)

Amazing picture. Looks like solid and somewhat scary what it can do to you if this bud is smoked. 
If given more light it would look more amazing with the trichs shining majestically on top of the buds and cascading down the leaves. Awww!


----------



## dr green dre (Dec 28, 2013)

some frosty shots up in here .. a few from my room SLH  Grapestomper x candy drop below .. more pics in the sig thread.. peace


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 29, 2013)

raiderman said:


> some frosty


The king of BB. I haven't seen better looking Blueberry than yours Raider. Always such gorgeous buds. Live the colors.


----------



## wheresitat (Dec 29, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> didn't have time to snap anything special, just ran into the cupboard lights out so snapped and got back outta there



I know Im about 4 years late on this buuuuuutt, tiptop- your sig made me lol.


----------



## jhod58vw (Dec 30, 2013)

Check these girls out. Getting pulled any day now.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

Now that's dank.


----------



## Nc87 (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome man! What strain? Also what are your temps like? Is it genetically purple?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## brek (Dec 31, 2013)

..............


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2013)

this one is my best blueberry phenol,Happy New Year out there everyone..peace.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 31, 2013)

happy new year riuView attachment 2947371


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 2, 2014)

Which breeder is this from! Looks great


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2014)

RP purple wreck if you are talking to me


----------



## LuffyakaDJames (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't tell which one is danker. Most of the pics are all neck and neck, with each one having benefits! 

Good Shit


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 3, 2014)

@ raiderman what breeder is your BB?


----------



## KLITE (Jan 6, 2014)

Pyramids Tutankhamon under 150 hps 12/12 from seed in All Mix top dressed with a bit of fish meal when it asked for it, I was impressed how much resin it put on under such weak light... Good genetics? Good growing? Or both?


----------



## KushLyle (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow, you guys sure know how to take em pics. Lovely buds with sugared trichs make me salivate lol.
Hopefully I can get the same from mine Diesel but they are still some months away. Got to first look for balls


----------



## Ibex (Jan 6, 2014)

KushLyle said:


> Wow, you guys sure know how to take em pics. Got to first look for balls


Im struggling with my phone but making the best of what I can 

Yeah, watch out, they come out of nowhere.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2014)

Somango, mid week 8:
View attachment 2953864

GSC, Blue Dream, and Lemon Thai Kush, mid week 7:
View attachment 2953865
View attachment 2953866
View attachment 2953867

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 7, 2014)

KushLyle said:


> Wow, you guys sure know how to take em pics. Lovely buds with sugared trichs make me salivate lol.
> Hopefully I can get the same from mine Diesel but they are still some months away. Got to first look for balls


Which Diesel? If it is real then your pics are going to blow many out of the water. NYCD by Soma:


----------



## scarelet (Jan 8, 2014)

wormdrive66 said:


> Blue Dream
> View attachment 2537285
> Berry White
> View attachment 2537286


IS this a clone or HSO BD ?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 8, 2014)

dr green dre said:


> some frosty shots up in here .. a few from my room SLH View attachment 2943887


View attachment 2943887
Hello,

I wanted to ask you just how Lemony the SLH turned out.

I have heard of it being so while growing, but then not 
in the smoke.

Thanks for the time.

JD


----------



## Ibex (Jan 8, 2014)

(Would ya believe me if I told you this was from an iPhone?!)


----------



## Macto (Jan 8, 2014)

mama..


----------



## JethroMoony (Jan 8, 2014)

Untrimmed. And yes they're a bit sharpened and prettified  Although no trichomes were digitally added 

EDIT: Outdoor.


----------



## JethroMoony (Jan 8, 2014)

A few trimmed.


----------



## cyanarnofsky (Jan 9, 2014)

will see the chopping block soon.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

blue pit by breeders boutique it is one of the frostiest i have grown but i can't stay steady enough to focus on the resin.

[video=youtube;R8yBP1ek1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yBP1ek1HU&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> blue pit by breeders boutique it is one of the frostiest i have grown but i can't stay steady enough to focus on the resin.
> 
> [video=youtube;R8yBP1ek1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yBP1ek1HU&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


that shit is thick on the frost!!!! it was hard watching u molest that nugg like that.. I hope you smoked the whole thing right after the video or atleast later that day


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

hahaha i left half of it til the next day and it dried out on me!, my bro wasn't complaining though, i just got fresh bud out the jar and rolled him a j of this.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> blue pit by breeders boutique it is one of the frostiest i have grown but i can't stay steady enough to focus on the resin.
> 
> [video=youtube;R8yBP1ek1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yBP1ek1HU&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


Holy BALLS! Might as well close the thread now. All my reefer looks like poop after seeing that. I must pop mine, had them in the vault for a bit now along with Engineer's Dream and Deep Psychosis. Still have not run any of it. Looks like future plans just got re-arranged a bit. Hot damn. That is some insane bud. Far as I recall Blue Pit was not the most expensive either. Actually they were all a REALLY good deal.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

that's why i love the breeders boutique stuff, they are the cheapest beans i ever bought and have given me dank every time.

i grew 12 blue pit girls and this was one of the better ones but they were all dank, i noticed a few different phenos so i suggest you germ multiple beans if possible and select your favourite from them.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 9, 2014)

ghb said:


> that's why i love the breeders boutique stuff, they are the cheapest beans i ever bought and have given me dank every time.
> 
> i grew 12 blue pit girls and this was one of the better ones but they were all dank, i noticed a few different phenos so i suggest you germ multiple beans if possible and select your favourite from them.


 I'd guess the most badass ones will be leaning towards the Livers/Blues side. Yeah I'll get an entire pack in the soil at a go. Hoping to get a Casey leaning pheno off the Engineer's Dream too. Time to get back into good old UK herb


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

always a great idea doing the full pack, the majority of the crosses they have are f1's so it makes for more interesting pheno selecting. they aren't for lazy growers but for people seeking something they have never seen before. the engineers has some funky genetics in the mix, you could get a black/ purple resin monster or a lime chutney 7 week chunker and everything in between lol.

i guarantee you will be happy with what you get.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2014)

My Sour Cherry #2 just got it's 5 gallon hempy and #1 is flowering (@ day 6. Argh!)

I do not pop whole packs, and will know that there are other phenos out there
whatever I get. I will keep the keepers. 

JD


----------



## Dudeibeensmokin (Jan 9, 2014)

vertigo autoflower... not bad for some ruderalis genetics!


----------



## dr green dre (Jan 10, 2014)

Javadog said:


> View attachment 2943887
> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to ask you just how Lemony the SLH turned out.
> ...


Java they were ok you know high was good ,maybe a 6/10 on the lemon scale ..but I had two slightly different clones of them.. The one not pictured had a the lemony scent in the end This one was harder to describe ..nice though just not lemony .. Couldn't smell them much through the grow though..


----------



## thump easy (Jan 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> that's why i love the breeders boutique stuff, they are the cheapest beans i ever bought and have given me dank every time.
> 
> i grew 12 blue pit girls and this was one of the better ones but they were all dank, i noticed a few different phenos so i suggest you germ multiple beans if possible and select your favourite from them.


wow im gona have to try these guys


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2014)

dr green dre said:


> Java they were ok you know high was good ,maybe a 6/10 on the lemon scale ..but I had two slightly different clones of them.. The one not pictured had a the lemony scent in the end This one was harder to describe ..nice though just not lemony .. Couldn't smell them much through the grow though..


Cool. 

Thanks for the time.

JD


----------



## chunkylonin (Jan 10, 2014)

ghb said:


> blue pit by breeders boutique it is one of the frostiest i have grown but i can't stay steady enough to focus on the resin.
> 
> [video=youtube;R8yBP1ek1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yBP1ek1HU&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


I dunno man,watching you tear it apart and looking at the tips of your fingers,it looked like glitter was stuck to them and the way it sparkled when the light hit it.Could be totally wrong.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> that's why i love the breeders boutique stuff, they are the cheapest beans i ever bought and have given me dank every time.
> 
> i grew 12 blue pit girls and this was one of the better ones but they were all dank, i noticed a few different phenos so i suggest you germ multiple beans if possible and select your favourite from them.


$20.73 USD for one regular seed is the cheapest you've bought? Damn bruh, we need to hook you up, but nice dank you have there anyway.


----------



## Kanaplya (Jan 11, 2014)

She's still got 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## aussie originals (Jan 11, 2014)

i think my buds are pretty frosty, what do you guys think?

3 weeks 12/12









and some of my last run


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 11, 2014)

ghb said:


> blue pit by breeders boutique it is one of the frostiest i have grown but i can't stay steady enough to focus on the resin.
> 
> [video=youtube;R8yBP1ek1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yBP1ek1HU&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


Looks like he stuck that shit in the sun for a min. or the oven. lol 
Shit looks greasy as a mothafucka!


----------



## KLITE (Jan 11, 2014)

Lemon OG flowered straight from a barely rooted clone under 150 hps. Shitty total yield (less than 10g lol) but youve gotta be happy with the crystal coating.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2014)

aussie originals said:


> i think my buds are pretty frosty, what do you guys think?
> 
> 3 weeks 12/12
> 
> ...


That trademark angular writing on a Gage test pack  You have a link to where you did your log? Was this the Lemon Diesel x Salvador? I can't make out the bottom bit... And your current run is?...


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2014)

Oddjob said:


> $20.73 USD for one regular seed is the cheapest you've bought? Damn bruh, we need to hook you up, but nice dank you have there anyway.


i think you misread, it is 20 bucks for ten seeds bro!

i don't know of a seedbank that can match that quality with that price tag.

here are some of the other phenos i got

[video=youtube;5DYg9WHV-kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DYg9WHV-kA&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


----------



## aussie originals (Jan 11, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> That trademark angular writing on a Gage test pack  You have a link to where you did your log? Was this the Lemon Diesel x Salvador? I can't make out the bottom bit... And your current run is?...


lol madhamish its me pretty buds. its lemon diesel x Mendo Montage.

my current run is sugartown express and you will find my thread over at GGG easy enough the thread is in gage green grow logs and is called all aboard the sugartown express.

the good news is M4K is sending me a couple of new strains to test. no idea what they will be but i always get very excited to be a part of what they have going on over there. there is something magical going on over there thats for sure


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;1xIIh256_T0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xIIh256_T0[/video]
this is his #20 Blue pit at harvest i have 19 blue pit , 7 Dog kush and 9 Fireballs From BB right now


----------



## Javadog (Jan 11, 2014)

Oddjob said:


> $20.73 USD for one regular seed is the cheapest you've bought? Damn bruh, we need to hook you up, but nice dank you have there anyway.


I am curious as to how you arrived at that number.

Going from $'s to Lbs and then adding all the shipping and security charges,
I suppose that it might get up there....but I got several packs from BB and
I am sure that the cost was less than that.

(I did get the 1/2 prices packs....cheap bastard! ;0)

JD


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 11, 2014)

aussie originals said:


> lol madhamish its me pretty buds. its lemon diesel x Mendo Montage.
> 
> my current run is sugartown express and you will find my thread over at GGG easy enough the thread is in gage green grow logs and is called all aboard the sugartown express.
> 
> the good news is M4K is sending me a couple of new strains to test. no idea what they will be but i always get very excited to be a part of what they have going on over there. there is something magical going on over there thats for sure


Good to bump into you here mate! Ooooh the Sugartown Express runs I have seen were all MAGNIFICENT. Aptly named herb for sure. That is still only the beginning of the frostiness. 

I just culled some males off an Afghan Haze x PCK that I am testing for them. Wife asked me if I rolled in a pile of weed LOL. They sure bring the DANK. Popping some Lemon Thai x OG very very very soon. 

Also getting some more testers  Not sure which ones but all Joseph crosses and that makes me very excited. You just know ANY Jo cross is going to kick ass. Also feel honoured and lucky to help out myself. Very cool people, VERY GOOD GEAR!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I am curious as to how you arrived at that number.
> 
> Going from $'s to Lbs and then adding all the shipping and security charges,
> I suppose that it might get up there....but I got several packs from BB and
> ...


all total i ordered 40 seed got 60 and paid 156 with shipping $2.60 a bean


----------



## Nc87 (Jan 11, 2014)

Not nearly as frosty as all these other guys but I still thought I'd share..

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
what you have there


----------



## Nc87 (Jan 11, 2014)

World of seeds afghan kush x white widow. 41 days of 12 12

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

i just harvest wos nl/sk for the last time ran it three times and killed the mother. i will post the dry buds in two or three more days


----------



## Nc87 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nl/SK sounds like a solid cross I'm trying to decide what to buy next

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^


ghb said:


> blue pit by breeders boutique it is one of the frostiest i have grown but i can't stay steady enough to focus on the resin.
> 
> [video=youtube;R8yBP1ek1HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8yBP1ek1HU&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUwi1U9s8whKb5rwhgCl7LeQ[/video]


this is one of the strains i popped last week for the money i have seen two many fire plants from them. dog kush came in at 21% at the cup


----------



## Nc87 (Jan 11, 2014)

Holy shit that looks like pure goo! Might have to check that out too bad I can't get it from attitude cause I'm placing an order soon. Maybe ill make 2 orders for safety reasons lol 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Tjingles (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## OldGrower (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok heres some frost, let the drooling begin, Gl all OG


----------



## scarelet (Jan 11, 2014)

Nc87 said:


> Not nearly as frosty as all these other guys but I still thought I'd share..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


Looks a lot like old biker kush.... amazing job my friend amazing job. plus rep


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jan 12, 2014)

A few frostbitten spears


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 12, 2014)

Here she is lookin all sexy


----------



## kindnug (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks great but the effect/flavor is what matters.
When you try the HSO Sour Blueberry> make a smoke report.
I haven't seen one on it yet


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 13, 2014)

Jack herer


----------



## Tjingles (Jan 13, 2014)

Grr I wish my blackjack was done. Half way done but they look NICEE. Ill post me up later.several more weeks n already nice and frosty


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 13, 2014)

So many beautiful buds guys I'm so proud to be amongst such greatness. 

Here is a shot of my last grow. Original Thin Mint GSC.

stay frosty out there.!


----------



## Sativied (Jan 13, 2014)

Cannalope Haze:













Bottom of fan leaf:






My Frosty CH male:


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

holley mackenolie!!!!!!^^^^^^^^


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

*stay frosty my friends!!!*


----------



## Tjingles (Jan 13, 2014)

Bud porn for ya eyes. Blackjack/purple pheno

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 13, 2014)

BDxCheese (Day 51)



With some nicely nute burned leaves in the background.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

fire og


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

pink lemonade x gdp platnuim cookies


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

sugar og


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

big black x gdp platnuim cookies


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

albert walker x fire og


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

alien head band x gdp platnuim cookies


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 13, 2014)

this is the one here


thump easy said:


> View attachment 2961654sugar og


damn wrong one that all look fire any way


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

? og im not shure what it is?? but its from seed


----------



## thump easy (Jan 13, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Cannalope Haze:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i want your chem male!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tjingles (Jan 13, 2014)

They all look so amazing

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## T Ray (Jan 14, 2014)

TGA Jesus OG- 

View attachment 2962724





View attachment 2962726





T-Ray


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 15, 2014)

This lavender is doing pretty well its got 3 weeks left to build up the frost 

















































peace


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 15, 2014)

Nc87 said:


> Holy shit that looks like pure goo! Might have to check that out too bad I can't get it from attitude cause I'm placing an order soon. Maybe ill make 2 orders for safety reasons lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


Get them straight from BB, half the price of anything else out there. Their summer sale is NUTS...

This thread is on fire


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 15, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Get them straight from BB, half the price of anything else out there. Their summer sale is NUTS...


Everything i hear about and see from BB looks excellent mate and the price too is very good 
also if folk fancy something haze or oldskool you can PM shanti on the MNS forum and buy seeds from him directly
they work out cheap that way cutting out the seedbanks


----------



## Sativied (Jan 15, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i want your chem male!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You mean this one 







Count the leaves:






I got a clone of it that has crystals on its fan leaves. I'm using it to create Cannalope Haze x ICE (seeds I had in fridge for 7 years) amongst others.

Seeded ICE bud:





Check out the amount of internodes and spacing, barely vegged for 2 weeks.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Thump, you need to post all your buds together.

I rated you for one, and then wanted to change to another. Wow!

My Somango, my first keeper so far:
View attachment 2963691
View attachment 2963692
View attachment 2963693

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2014)

shit man your buds are frostier,!!!!!!!! looking good.. ya i know im weird i think....


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2014)

Sativied said:


> You mean this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ow man i like your style for realz!! THATS REALY DOPE!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Jan 15, 2014)

Exelentee!!!!! Breeders loving this thread!!!!!!


----------



## Ibex (Jan 16, 2014)

TGA Qleaner


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 16, 2014)

Damn that is looking super funky!


----------



## ghb (Jan 16, 2014)

that looks fire ibex, i bet it smells even better, gotta love the tga resin though

[video=youtube;OD-sZfrYT_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD-sZfrYT_U[/video]


----------



## dochickory (Jan 16, 2014)

These might qualify


----------



## J!NxPrOoF (Jan 17, 2014)

some funky stuff!


----------



## Ibex (Jan 17, 2014)

ghb said:


> that looks fire ibex, i bet it smells even better, gotta love the tga resin though


It smells amazing. Very much like a fresh bottle of pine sol. Very acidic smelling, citrus like almost, on the nose. Its a big yeilder as well. 


That timewreck looks amazing! Wish I had that line too. I am running a pink pheno of the plushberry line in the next few weeks whenever the clone ages some more.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2014)

why cant this place upgrade on the resulution the other forums are clowning on riu???? we need more resolution we need to be able to post high quality pics


----------



## SS68396331 (Jan 17, 2014)

Looking Good! Here is my latest run at the Blue Dragon. 

Peace!


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*That Blue Dragon looks good.*


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 17, 2014)

*Some Black Domina outdoor from last year. I have it going indoor right now as well.*

*Plant Picture.*






*Dried and Cured.*





*You can even see where some crystal feel off on my laptop under the nug lol*


----------



## Flumsta (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## thump easy (Jan 18, 2014)

nice bud and nice trim job!!!!^^^^^


----------



## mc130p (Jan 18, 2014)

looks frosty to me


----------



## rdo420 (Jan 18, 2014)

still early and don't have nothing on some of these but I want to play too. lol Lollypop 3 weeks in.


----------



## smegpot (Jan 18, 2014)

A vortex cola from 2 years ago.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 18, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *That Black Domina looks good.*


Delicious looking. That is Nirvana right?

:0)

JD


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 18, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Delicious looking. That is Nirvana right?
> 
> :0)
> 
> JD



*Honestly im not sure lol.

I got the clone from a buddy.
*


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 19, 2014)

smegpot said:


> A vortex cola from 2 years ago.
> View attachment 2966623



Wrong thread...


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 19, 2014)

Some frosty buds on this thread 

Here is some deathstar:

View attachment 2967691View attachment 2967693

Cheers,

Crispy


----------



## redeyedfrog (Jan 19, 2014)

Ibex said:


> TGA Qleaner


fucking stunningly beautiful...


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 20, 2014)

Poser


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2014)

I am enjoying some recently taken Somango:

View attachment 2968331

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Killer Sativa (Jan 20, 2014)

Blue Dream....keeping her going


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 21, 2014)

This is from bout 3 years ago Strawberry Lemon Haze at like 4 weeks. 
She sure was a beauty.


----------



## SS68396331 (Jan 21, 2014)

Love that BLue Dream. I wacked a couple lower branches off one of my Dragons. Going to keep her going for another week or so. I cant believe how big she is getting. This is a better picture I hope. I've been having droid camera problems..


----------



## 414standup (Jan 21, 2014)

View attachment 2969555View attachment 2969556

cannalope kush and jack diesel...probably the most frosty ive ever grown...can wait til they done


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice one SS, if those are your lowers your in for quote the harvest..


----------



## Ibex (Jan 21, 2014)

Wow 414, that first pic has turned colors really soon into flowering!


----------



## Jsticky (Jan 21, 2014)

View attachment 2970156View attachment 2970158Pineapple Express, blue widow, diesel


----------



## SS68396331 (Jan 21, 2014)

reggaerican said:


> Nice one SS, if those are your lowers your in for quote the harvest..


The main top is fatter than a qt mason jar and about as tall as two.. and still going strong.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 22, 2014)

Been running a bunch of these sorting/searching....

Lemon G x Jesus OG - 


























T-Ray


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 23, 2014)

(not mine) Peyote Purple from Cannabiogen anyone?. not a dried bud but had to show you guys how frosty this plant gets.

 Panama from Ace/CBG can get pretty frosty indoors.

Here's some frosty buds from some blue og I grew a couple months ago


----------



## CoolDudeStuff (Jan 24, 2014)

Is my Royal Dwarf frosty enough for this thread?? 
  

Cheers!!


----------



## CoolDudeStuff (Jan 24, 2014)

Couldn't edit last one:


----------



## Crispy Bacon (Jan 24, 2014)

CoolDudeStuff said:


> Is my Royal Dwarf frosty enough for this thread??
> View attachment 2972872 View attachment 2972873
> 
> Cheers!!



Just as long as that's not your cola


----------



## CoolDudeStuff (Jan 24, 2014)

Haha, no, that's not the main one!! 

Cheers!!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 25, 2014)

Chernobly. Resin tacos pheno


----------



## jd09uk (Jan 25, 2014)

View attachment 2974249Green House Lemon Skunk harvest and dry buds.


----------



## jd09uk (Jan 25, 2014)

DNA Genetics Sour Tangie 6 weeks in flower.


----------



## catalysttheory (Jan 25, 2014)

Tangerine Dream by Barneys Farm. Its only at 35 days of 12/12 and I'm pretty impressed


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Jan 26, 2014)

jd09uk said:


> View attachment 2974254View attachment 2974255View attachment 2974256DNA Genetics Sour Tangie 6 weeks in flower.


Doug Benson smokes this on Getting Doug with High and everyone always gets baked.

Wishing you the same!


----------



## jd09uk (Jan 26, 2014)

KsloPokerPro said:


> Doug Benson smokes this on Getting Doug with High and everyone always gets baked.
> 
> Wishing you the same!


Thanx man. Hope I do. Three weeks left.


----------



## Nc87 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## skunkd0c (Jan 29, 2014)

Blue cheese at 9 weeks about a week to go







peace


----------



## jarvild (Jan 29, 2014)

Bubba Cheese @28 days


----------



## Javadog (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello all,

I am jarring Blue Dream right now:
View attachment 2978505

Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## mannycrx (Jan 29, 2014)

Critical cheese auto day 53 from germ...


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Agent Orange Day 54.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 29, 2014)

AOS Day 54.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 29, 2014)

Berry Bubble Day 29~12/12


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jan 30, 2014)

That Agent Orange looks like some Fire! I really want to try it but I hear its hard to find A great pheno like that.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 30, 2014)

I like everything on this page.


----------



## Macto (Jan 30, 2014)

^ !!!! No more like button to show appreciation t_t


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 30, 2014)

Manny, D, and whodat.......... Killer. You know I "like"


----------



## SxIstew (Jan 30, 2014)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DLOPEZ1420 again.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

yo give me a minute i got some frost for ya


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

traingday frosty the snowman


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 30, 2014)

going to make some good hash


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 31, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 2979936traingday frosty the snowman





bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 2979937going to make some good hash


Umm yes please


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 31, 2014)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> That Agent Orange looks like some Fire! I really want to try it but I hear its hard to find A great pheno like that.


I popped 5 beans. Got 4 males, and this beauty. 
I guess i got lucky..


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Jan 31, 2014)

View attachment 2980664

This is my unknown strain said to possibly have Sour Diesel genetics but who knows. This pic was taken just yesterday as we hit the 4th week of flower @ 12.5/11.5 light sched. Reduced to 12/12 now. All organic, hand fed with r/o water with the occasional tea. Grown under a mixed spectrum of CFLs totalling 188W.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2014)

Double Post.



OG Grape Krypt


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks great NWO, I don't know if the colour change on the leaves is from your light or if it's actually real. My 2 cents would be throw some epson salts in there on your next watering. Maybe 1/2 tbsp. Should help with those red stems and the veins I see.

Good luck man, looks great. She looks nice and frosty for how young she is, keep us posted!

Nice TD's BigWorm. I've got so many beans I don't know what to start next but everytime I see your TD's they move up on the list. Maybe ill try my 91 krypt, this DNA Limited collection has been pretty good so far  Well other then the three full on hermies I just chopped but that was 110% my fault. fan stopped oscillating and my exhaust stopped working all together. Learned something, was my first noticeable hermie ever.


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Feb 1, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Looks great NWO, I don't know if the colour change on the leaves is from your light or if it's actually real. My 2 cents would be throw some epson salts in there on your next watering. Maybe 1/2 tbsp. Should help with those red stems and the veins I see.
> 
> Good luck man, looks great. She looks nice and frosty for how young she is, keep us posted!


Thanks man. Yes the stems are really red but the upper ones aren't as bad. My next soil mix should cover all the bases. This one was weak.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Quantum Kush. 

Chopped at 60 days..











Some of the iceyest dank ive ever grown.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2014)

Chopped . Day 60

Grape Ape..


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 2, 2014)

that grape ape look delicious


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is a quick update. 4-1/2 weeks into flower. All organic grown under 188W of CFL.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 2, 2014)

Of all the threads, this one misses the Like button most!

I took down my HSO Lemon Thai Kush today:


Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Feb 2, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Of all the threads, this one misses the Like button most!
> 
> I took down my HSO Lemon Thai Kush today:
> View attachment 2982234
> ...


Looks as tasty as she sounds...Lemon Thai Kush...mmmm.


----------



## Arifachief (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 2, 2014)

pennywise


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 2, 2014)

nice bigworm


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 2, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> View attachment 2982773pennywise


Worm very nice... what does she smell like


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 2, 2014)

pennywise had a very unique smell kinda like mentho lor piney i enjoy it alot


----------



## aussie originals (Feb 2, 2014)

i took some nice shots of my sugartown express by gage green genetics today.

these plants have some of the nicest smells i have ever encountered


----------



## Macto (Feb 3, 2014)

'like' all of these girls!!!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple of Nugg shots.

Left to Right 

Dr.Who #1, Dr.Who #2, Lady Purple.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 4, 2014)

Cannalope Haze (in hempy buckets)







Close ups:


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 4, 2014)

^^^^^ very nice....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Like like like like like like like like like...back in 2 weeks on this thread to contribute pics.


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow so many pages full of frostiness


----------



## Macto (Feb 5, 2014)

AGREED Sunbiz1


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 5, 2014)

View attachment 2985337

Durga Mata-22 days


----------



## Travis9226 (Feb 5, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rdo420 (Feb 5, 2014)

''like'' this whole page of beauties. Awesome job ya'll.


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Feb 5, 2014)

Amazing buds everyone. Here is an update of mine at 5 weeks.
View attachment 2985756View attachment 2985757


----------



## kindnug (Feb 5, 2014)

Frostiest plants have trich. on stalks below the buds + inside of large water leaves.
That doesn't always mean it will taste good, but they're usually really potent.


----------



## Kush Push (Feb 5, 2014)

Uknown indica bag seed


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 6, 2014)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 2985337
> 
> Durga Mata-22 days


Twisted tf is that? And where did u get. Fucking beautidul,chunky,colorful.. ver nice


----------



## DutchHaze (Feb 6, 2014)

here is my entry. this is also my first time ever growing. Blue Dream:


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 7, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Twisted tf is that? And where did u get. Fucking beautidul,chunky,colorful.. ver nice


That's my Durga Mata. I've had the strain about 6 years. It's awesome smoke. I also have a Widow Cindy x Mata that's pretty bangin. Both are in my top 4 favorite strains


----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2014)

*Lemon Thai Kush.

The same shot, under three different lights:

Ambient light:







Flash:







LED flashlight:






JD



*


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 7, 2014)

*Blue Dream with over a month left.*


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Some Kushadelic. This is the first strain i started with

Og kush x G13 Haze

Soma.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 7, 2014)

muthafuka kush day 37~12/12


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2014)

Grape Ape..


----------



## mmmmbrownies (Feb 8, 2014)

not sure what strain but i'll be growing more i already have a mother going 

a little better lighting


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 8, 2014)

Dlopez- do those boveda packs take away from taste at all? At what point in drying do you jar and use boveda?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 8, 2014)

LOOH.. There freaking magical. I dry until the outside is crispy, but the center still has a lil moisture. Then final trim of sugar leaves then int jars, insert boveda packs. And check occasionally. If there is excess moisture the pack will absorb it, if there is enough i will distribute it evenly until 62%. I was skeptical about it affecting taste and smoke.. but its actually enchanced both flavor and smell,.

All u can do is try it. There cheap for what tgey do... i love them and wont cure without them..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 8, 2014)

Alligator Kush


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 9, 2014)

View attachment 2989459
22 days from showing pistles


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 10, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Blue Dream with over a month left.*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988106


huh! well I know what Im growing next season!


----------



## Gmz (Feb 10, 2014)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 2989459
> 22 days from showing pistles


Lovin that color.

Here's my Big Buddha Blue Cheese about 5 weeks in, expecting to harvest early March (Grown with Miracle Gro Moisture Control & CFLs)
View attachment 2990509 

She's always been a nice froster, here's a different pheno about 3 weeks into flowering that didn't get the chance to mature .


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 11, 2014)

Gmz said:


> Lovin that color.
> 
> Here's my Big Buddha Blue Cheese about 5 weeks in, expecting to harvest early March (Grown with Miracle Gro Moisture Control & CFLs)
> View attachment 2990509
> ...



WOW on that Big Buddha Blue Cheese........ have u grown it before? does it smell real good?... mmmm... its making me hungry!


----------



## Gmz (Feb 11, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> WOW on that Big Buddha Blue Cheese........ have u grown it before? does it smell real good?... mmmm... its making me hungry!


I've only had the chance to grow out 1, that 1 smelt like cheese, skunk and berrys very intoxicating smell really I'm in love with this strain. This current plant I got goin smelt just like lemons for the first few weeks of flowering and now she starting to smell like the first 1 I grew with hints of citrus and mint, this one seemed like it stretched much more then the first.

I had 3 growing about 3 weeks into flowering when nosey cops decided to search every room without a warrant and told me to get rid of my plants which I did, they came over 2 times a month for the next 7 months, waited 1 more month to make sure it was safe and started up again . On that initial day of them discovering the plants, there was like 8 cops crowding in my house, basically ransacking the place like a bunch of clowns not listening to what i have to say. (They weren't there looking for the plants)

These are the 3 blue cheese that got found


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 11, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Grape Ape..


Stuff looks like it's from a different universe.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Like, like, like.....

I miss that button. Meanwhile, caramel candy kush at day 38...


----------



## T Ray (Feb 11, 2014)

Qrazy Train-










T-Ray


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 11, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Like, like, like.....
> 
> I miss that button. Meanwhile, caramel candy kush at day 38...
> 
> View attachment 2991551View attachment 2991552



RIU is switching servers and THEN fixing our issues. the LIKE BUTTON was crashing our server so they removed it ubtil the issues can be solved. Hang in there. 


BTW "LIKE" 
And "LIKE" again for T Ray


----------



## Javadog (Feb 11, 2014)

LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE LIKE

I grew Qrazy Train but lost it later. It was *delicious*. 

I would love have that one again.

JD


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 11, 2014)

View attachment 2991724 This is around 25 days


----------



## Kush Push (Feb 11, 2014)

..........


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 11, 2014)

T Ray said:


> Qrazy Train-
> 
> View attachment 2991719
> 
> ...


Dude those pics are ridiculous how did you take them and make them pop like that, and yes I meant the pictures not the bud?


----------



## T Ray (Feb 11, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Dude those pics are ridiculous how did you take them and make them pop like that, and yes I meant the pictures not the bud?


It's the ringlight. It gives it even bright lighting all around the object your shooting. 


I learned a lot of what I know about pictures from this thread......well it all started here anyways

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/general-photography/9221-subcools-close-up-photography-101-a.html


After much practice and a better understanding of functions of how cams work I have gotten to this point. Sub has personally help me out with tips and pointers too.




T-Ray


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## starcraftguy1988 (Feb 11, 2014)

whodatnation said:


>


WTF is this, I must know, it looks incredible.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 11, 2014)

it is bubble berry a blueberry haze clone they think crossed with a bubble and squeak male


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah Berry Bubble, BBH x BnS.

Thanks!


Edit: that is day 41~12/12 two weeks left me thinks.


----------



## aussie originals (Feb 11, 2014)

6 mth cured daybreaker. smoking my last bud right now  lucky i have the cut still


----------



## DutchHaze (Feb 12, 2014)

this one has some heavy frost buildup along the edge of the leaves


----------



## Sativied (Feb 12, 2014)

ChunkxChunk

























Pollinated this one with the frosty male I posted earlier and got hundreds of freakish large seeds _and_ a load of bud. 

This is what's left of the sugar leaves from 1 plant:


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Feb 12, 2014)

Heres some uglies compaired to everyone else


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Feb 12, 2014)

DNA'S L.A. woman


----------



## kindnug (Feb 13, 2014)

Daybreaker + LA woman makes me drool...

Did you find that LA woman yourself? or is it a bought clone?


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Feb 13, 2014)

I wish I had access to bad ass clones but unfortunately Im in Alaska and that la woman was a freebie from the tude. Didnt yeild anything but had copious amounts of trics! I did in fact have some "blue dream" pollen from a male that go round and I hit her with some of that man powder.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2014)

A Tasty Somango Bud, under three lights.

Ambient:


Flash:


LED Flashlight:


Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 14, 2014)

I Wish I Had Sum Sparkling Buds like u guyz.  I have 9 frickin seedlings (no bud in sight on them!!)  ....... PATIENCE IS IMPOSSIBLE....


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 14, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I Wish I Had Sum Sparkling Buds like u guyz.  I have 9 frickin seedlings (no bud in sight on them!!)  ....... PATIENCE IS IMPOSSIBLE....


More than patience is needed, but it's a good place to start. The real key is learning the plant developing your green thumb and learning as much as you can, while at the same time keeping it simple, Imo the biggest part to great bids and big yield is having a plan, time tested, and sticking to it. Most people use methods all ready others make their own and learn from mistakes. Those who make their own imo end up growing the best pot, despite the learning curve(in reference to quality and quantity)


----------



## polyarcturus (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh and if your doing right, really read up on you method of growing, you can have those plants under 12/12 in 3weeks from popping, and pull a zip a plant if doing it right under the right light, with the right strain. Key for yield is either in numbers or veg time. I like numbers others like veg time. I only veg for 600w and above setups. Maybe 2-3 weeks. Then the 6-10 week wait just for depends on various factors. So 3 months you can have some bud, not that long if you ask me, and if you can get some clones from a mature plant, things can be even n faster


----------



## aussie originals (Feb 14, 2014)

sugartown express sativa pheno







and a nug drying. sorry about the leaves i dry leaves on. i will post some pics once its all dried properly. these nugs are going to be super frosted behind those leaves.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 14, 2014)

alligator kush View attachment 2995134


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 15, 2014)

polyarcturus said:


> Oh and if your doing right, really read up on you method of growing, you can have those plants under 12/12 in 3weeks from popping, and pull a zip a plant if doing it right under the right light, with the right strain. Key for yield is either in numbers or veg time. I like numbers others like veg time. I only veg for 600w and above setups. Maybe 2-3 weeks. Then the 6-10 week wait just for depends on various factors. So 3 months you can have some bud, not that long if you ask me, and if you can get some clones from a mature plant, things can be even n faster


Im on side of mountain now.. I gotta do all my growing in the great outdoors... the only way Im going to see sum BUDDDD before September October is with Autos! Actually last season autos saved me becoz I'd been growing my plants so damn long they were just leaves and green and I began to lose hope that buds even existed  .... so My Autos helped keep me inspired... and keep me in weed... and I tell you Auto Mazar that I grew was most certainly one of the frostiest buds*** I ever seen... and Auto Sweettooth also very very sparkling & the sweet tooth had the best candy* smell ... YUM.... so My normal ladies will be growing from March to September October... and that really requires some patience... its soooooooooooooo longggggggggggggg..... but so much FUN... Can't Wait! xxxmissxxx


----------



## aussie originals (Feb 17, 2014)

sugartown express. smells like jet fuel and sweet and sour candy


----------



## Sand4x105 (Feb 18, 2014)

Frosty... Blown up= Solid white trichome heaven...


Look at the hairs that have turned... Those are Trichomes on the hairs....

BTW... These are random buds I cut in half....


----------



## Javadog (Feb 18, 2014)

I took down a Sour Kosher at 68 days:



Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Kush Push (Feb 18, 2014)

..........


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 19, 2014)

aussie originals said:


> sugartown express sativa pheno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE!!!.....nice work.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have noticed lighting makes all the difference, 2 shots of same CC kush bud site:


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 19, 2014)

This one is smells like candy and fruit


----------



## twistedentities (Feb 19, 2014)

Javadog said:


> I took down a Sour Kosher at 68 days:
> View attachment 2998584
> 
> 
> ...


Fkn beauty!


----------



## Gmz (Feb 19, 2014)

Big Buddha Blue Cheese, hopefully about 2 weeks left 

View attachment 2999764View attachment 2999765View attachment 2999766


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Feb 19, 2014)

sour power baby!!!!!
Thanks horti for releasing such beautiful genetics!!!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 19, 2014)

I can't believe no one over here is growing GG#4, or posting pics of her...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 19, 2014)

Violator Kush x Space Bomb


----------



## aussie originals (Feb 19, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> I can't believe no one over here is growing GG#4, or posting pics of her...


i have a friend on another forum growing GG#4. i know what you mean alas over here in Australia im not going to be able to grow that one ever!!


----------



## NaturalWorksOrganics (Feb 22, 2014)

Seven weeks flowering. All organic, all CFLs.


----------



## nrc.nerdzo (Feb 22, 2014)

my first grow. 33 days since 12/12


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm going to get pissed if I don't get a female in my current grow


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh and I mean pissed off not pissed as in get drunk


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 22, 2014)

Love this thread, BEAUTIFUL pictures guys/gals!!! Heres few pics of random strains I use to medicate.


----------



## Macto (Feb 22, 2014)

^ thats awesomeeee


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 22, 2014)

alligator kush
View attachment 3003057


----------



## ThorGanjason (Feb 23, 2014)

Daaaaamn buzzd2kill, that's dome of the frostiest shit I've seen in a while. 623 pages into this thread and I think the title has finally been answered, lol. I've got some blue dream (hso) doing really well here on my 3rd run:

View attachment 3004132
First pic is @ 3 weeks, second pic was at like 5 or 6, and the third pic was taken today.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 24, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Im on side of mountain now.. I gotta do all my growing in the great outdoors... the only way Im going to see sum BUDDDD before September October is with Autos! Actually last season autos saved me becoz I'd been growing my plants so damn long they were just leaves and green and I began to lose hope that buds even existed  .... so My Autos helped keep me inspired... and keep me in weed... and I tell you Auto Mazar that I grew was most certainly one of the frostiest buds*** I ever seen... and Auto Sweettooth also very very sparkling & the sweet tooth had the best candy* smell ... YUM.... so My normal ladies will be growing from March to September October... and that really requires some patience... its soooooooooooooo longggggggggggggg..... but so much FUN... Can't Wait! xxxmissxxx


Check out Mdanzig's auto's. DANK.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 24, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Love this thread, BEAUTIFUL pictures guys/gals!!! Heres few pics of random strains I use to medicate.


Pic 8, what is the over-sized looking amber blob dead center?.

TY 4/sharing, nice photos.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 24, 2014)

Sap..........(guttation)


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 25, 2014)

^^^ its that hahaha, IMO alot of these nuggs are way frosty, but angles, lighting and cameras make a BIG difference in the outcome of the picture.


----------



## Gmz (Feb 25, 2014)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Love this thread, BEAUTIFUL pictures guys/gals!!! Heres few pics of random strains I use to medicate.










That's crazy! Like dripping resin, looks like a web


----------



## GhostBud420 (Feb 26, 2014)

xxx og


----------



## T Ray (Feb 26, 2014)

A selected Lemon G x Jesus OG pheno 


















T-Ray


----------



## Organic Toker (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey peepz 

Looking at the pics here, I know my bud aint anywhere near frosty. But I'll post because I want to share my happiness with my fellow growers.

View attachment 3007770View attachment 3007771

It is a small plant you know, but it's got some thing big  See what I mean View attachment 3007772

So am guessing my harvest window is in 2-3 days. Maybe it got over, but I can see more Trichomes deposited on leaves. So am gonna wait. Please check out my Outdoor Grow and your feedback is always appreciated.

Love & Peace to all,

Toker.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 27, 2014)

T Ray said:


> A selected Lemon G x Jesus OG pheno
> 
> View attachment 3007544
> 
> ...


Gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous!
can i marry it???????

xxmissxx


----------



## Texas(THC) (Feb 27, 2014)

cotton candy x blue cheese


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous!
> can i marry it???????
> 
> xxmissxx


No way miss get out of it kitty it's all mine !!!!!
I want to rub it on my .... sorry wrong thread , ok i want to smell and smoke that bitch .


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

Guess what clint dosn't have the frostiest buds because all his plants including a 6ft plus went all fucking male didn't they.
4 out of 5 went all manly like !


----------



## blaze 57 (Feb 27, 2014)

Maui Waui grown with one 150w HPS.


----------



## Gs3000 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sour Bubble Chernobyl Cross Frosty Goodness!
3 - HPS 600 lights, Advanced Nutrients


----------



## T Ray (Feb 27, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Gorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous!
> can i marry it???????
> 
> xxmissxx



Thanks (Clint also).Glad you enjoyed the pics. Do my best to keep it frosty in here.


T-Ray


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Some Quantum Kush.. one of my favs.. such good smoke..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 27, 2014)

And Some Agent Orange.. This some of the most citrusy smoke ive ever encountered...


----------



## Jus Naturale (Feb 27, 2014)

Wifi x Tahoe OG.

Cheers!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 27, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Some Quantum Kush.. one of my favs.. such good smoke..


I can see the head of your cock.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 28, 2014)

A little popcorn bud from some Grape God I'm rockin'.





Look at the frost on the fan leaves... lol Bitch be packin' heat.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 28, 2014)

One of my crosses 

Kushadelic x Lady Purple.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 1, 2014)

View attachment 3010262
View attachment 3010263
Another week and these come down


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Twisted that looks alot like my grape ape.. Fcking wow....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Twisted that looks alot like my grape ape.. Fcking wow....


----------



## Ghrimm (Mar 1, 2014)

How does this rank? This is my first grow ever.


----------



## charface (Mar 1, 2014)

I dont spend enough time looking at these.
Nice flowers :thumbup:


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 1, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Twisted that looks alot like my grape ape.. Fcking wow....


Thanks man. They are both my widow Cindy x Durga mata phenos. Can't wait to get them in jars and smokeable.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 1, 2014)

View attachment 3010388
The main cola of one pheno


----------



## two2brains (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## DonPetro (Mar 1, 2014)

Damn^^^that^^^looks yummy. And Twisted...so unique.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 2, 2014)

Damn 2 brains that is a nice avatar and purple bud!


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 3, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Guess what clint dosn't have the frostiest buds because all his plants including a 6ft plus went all fucking male didn't they.
> 4 out of 5 went all manly like !


hahahaha and I haven't even germed my ladies yet.............. but here we are......... dribbling over everyone elses sparkles!!!!!!!!

Hope 
You
Guys
Know
Just
How
Lucky
Y'all
R
!!

xxlackingfrostinessmissxx


----------



## two2brains (Mar 3, 2014)

]


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 3, 2014)

^^^^^^nice^^^^^


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 3, 2014)

Who's Got The Fostiest Buds?....IDK about fostiest, lmao...but I do have some frosty buds  ...


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 3, 2014)

RIKNSTEIN said:


> Who's Got The Fostiest Buds?....IDK about fostiest, lmao...but I do have some frosty buds  ...



Damn bro! Rep...


----------



## Gaius (Mar 4, 2014)

These were taken on week 5 of 8. On week six now, and they've already fattened up another 20% since these photos. 

LED-grown, with a couple weeks of early-bloom boost from T5HO @ 2700K. 

Finishing under 480watts of DiY COB goodness (link to DiY build tutorial in sig).

More to come soon!


----------



## aussie originals (Mar 4, 2014)

i still cant figure out why gage green would have called this train sugartown express

**


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 4, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Damn bro! Rep...


Lol...thanx man................and to the rest of you guys, use your flash with the lights dimmed, we'll be able to see the frostiness


----------



## supertiger (Mar 4, 2014)

Blue Dream (28d)


Chemdog (28d)


----------



## Nc87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bagseed 12 12 from seed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 4, 2014)

Took this to dry and sample the other day. 


Nocflash


----------



## BoogNBuds (Mar 4, 2014)

twistedentities said:


> View attachment 3010388
> The main cola of one pheno



What strain is that? Looks so nice.


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 4, 2014)

twistedentities said:


> Took this to dry and sample the other day.
> 
> 
> Nocflash


What strain is that?


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 4, 2014)

BoogNBuds said:


> What strain is that? Looks so nice.


That's Widow Cindy x Durga mata. I have a few phenos of it. The other one is the bud I posted
the shorter pheno


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's a few of my ladies now & previous.  F1 K.A.S.I. -> View attachment 3013632  5th gen Purple Voodoo ->   F1 K.A.S.I. -> Night Shade -> Power Pie ->  F1 Grand Berry Purple ->

sorry about all the uploads. Breeding of strains.  lol


----------



## supertiger (Mar 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here's a few of my ladies now & previous.  F1 K.A.S.I. -> View attachment 3013632 View attachment 3013633 5th gen Purple Voodoo -> View attachment 3013634 View attachment 3013635 F1 K.A.S.I. ->View attachment 3013636 Night Shade ->View attachment 3013637 Power Pie ->View attachment 3013638 View attachment 3013639 F1 Grand Berry Purple ->View attachment 3013640
> 
> sorry about all the uploads. Breeding of strains.  lol



What are you running HPS + LED?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

YUP. 


supertiger said:


> What are you running HPS + LED?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's a few nug shots after a few days dry. F1 K.A.S.I#1 -> View attachment 3013967 Night Shade ->View attachment 3013971 5th gen Purple Voodoo ->View attachment 3013974


----------



## supertiger (Mar 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> YUP.


Very nice me too. Maybe I'll start following you.


----------



## SeedlessRyda (Mar 5, 2014)

Heard you were looking for some frost


----------



## charface (Mar 5, 2014)

^^^colder than a well diggers snatch.
:thumbup:


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sage n sour day 51 View attachment 3014389


----------



## Gmz (Mar 5, 2014)

Blue cheese day 57


----------



## supertiger (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 6, 2014)

Blue cheese and lavender 



















peace


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gmz said:


> Blue cheese day 57


OMFG! I am going to have to grow it soon!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> Blue cheese and lavender
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I thought it was pineapple express there as I was scrolling upwards...


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 6, 2014)

Great buds everyone! Every single bud should be appreciated as it is a herb with many uses and should be used freely medicinally or recreatioally I don't give a damn!


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 7, 2014)

ilyaas123 said:


> Great buds everyone! Every single bud should be appreciated as it is a herb with many uses and should be used freely medicinally or recreatioally I don't give a damn!


Thanks mate, this lavender pheno has good resin not great on yield though 












peace


----------



## aussie originals (Mar 7, 2014)

i thoought for sure the other one was lav. in that case blue cheese looks bomb..... so does the lav lol. i couldnt give a rats about yield its all about quality for me. unfortunately those of us hunting the ultimate sticky resinous strains know all to well that low yield is a fact of life sometimes


----------



## jebcorlis (Mar 8, 2014)

Frosty scrogView attachment 3016787plenty of nugs and its raining trichromes

check out my grow journal 1800 w scrog monster


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 8, 2014)

aussie originals said:


> i thoought for sure the other one was lav. in that case blue cheese looks bomb..... so does the lav lol. i couldnt give a rats about yield its all about quality for me. unfortunately those of us hunting the ultimate sticky resinous strains know all to well that low yield is a fact of life sometimes


Hoping I can get best of both worlds with these Karma Biker Kush's I picked up, stuffs supposed to yield awesome and be top quality kushy awsomeness.


----------



## skunkd0c (Mar 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Hoping I can get best of both worlds with these Karma Biker Kush's I picked up, stuffs supposed to yield awesome and be top quality kushy awsomeness.


Biker kush was very nice , huge yield too when trained into a big bush 

















































peace


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just spent a few minutes catching up on this thread...nice work everyone!

And can someone please tell me how to post these blown-up pics being shared?. 

Should I size mine larger?...been using the standard 800X600 upon re-sizing to upload here.

Peace!


----------



## two2brains (Mar 8, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Just spent a few minutes catching up on this thread...nice work everyone!
> 
> And can someone please tell me how to post these blown-up pics being shared?.
> 
> ...


Postimage.org is pretty good easy and quick


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

two2brains said:


> Postimage.org is pretty good easy and quick


Think I just figured it out w/o using a separate hosting site...I need to go a bit bigger then use the insert feature here as opposed to an attachment.


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 8, 2014)

Long time grower first time poster. Dunno how to post pics from my phone!!??


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

White widow, day ???



Grrr...the site re-sized these pics.


----------



## two2brains (Mar 8, 2014)

Use the hotlink from postimage in the url box


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 8, 2014)

two2brains said:


> Use the hotlink from postimage in the url box


I'm too busy gazing at that beautiful avi ass of yours.
Can you animate it?...lol


----------



## aussie originals (Mar 8, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Hoping I can get best of both worlds with these Karma Biker Kush's I picked up, stuffs supposed to yield awesome and be top quality kushy awsomeness.


yeah the biker kush looks good. wifi is another one that gives out top quality with excellent yield


----------



## rdo420 (Mar 8, 2014)

^^^^ditto. lol.


----------



## dochickory (Mar 8, 2014)

View attachment 3017333View attachment 3017334 

How do these look?


----------



## dochickory (Mar 8, 2014)

View attachment 3017333View attachment 3017334 Oops sorry but look at her below!

How do these look?


----------



## FrozenChozen (Mar 8, 2014)

last crop running a local strain I call "Talkeetna Old Man"


----------



## Merlin34 (Mar 8, 2014)

Grapefruit. I wish I could zoom in more with my phone...

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 9, 2014)

Awesome pics skunk!

Sent from my C811 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## legalizeitye (Mar 9, 2014)

Some kind of sweet bagseed. What do you think 0/10 ?


----------



## IGTHY (Mar 9, 2014)

GrammarPolice said:


> Here's a few closeups of my Nirvana strains..


 Here's mine.....


----------



## nrc.nerdzo (Mar 10, 2014)

My first harvest. 
View attachment 3019107 View attachment 3019108


----------



## Nc87 (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome looking bud!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nrc.nerdzo (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 10, 2014)

i should be trimming this one real soon


----------



## T Ray (Mar 10, 2014)

A little progression shot of the Lemon G'sus since the last time I posted her here......



















T-Ray


----------



## Javadog (Mar 10, 2014)

nrc.nerdzo said:


> My first harvest.
> View attachment 3019107 View attachment 3019108


Is that PurpleBerry?

Very nice.

JD


----------



## nrc.nerdzo (Mar 11, 2014)

T Ray said:


> A little progression shot of the Lemon G'sus since the last time I posted her here......


Gorgeous plant. Ive never herd of that strain. Who sells the seeds? What kind of camera did you use, those photos are incredible. Looks like the high times cover.



> Is that PurpleBerry?
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> JD


Thnaks but I have no idea. Just some bad seed.


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Mar 11, 2014)

Northern Lights 6 weeks in.


----------



## Cereal box (Mar 11, 2014)

Damn guys! Looking so damn good! Wish I had some of this in my garden! My girls only 3 weeks in flower. I'm hoping shes frosty enough to be worthy of a post in here!


----------



## T Ray (Mar 11, 2014)

nrc.nerdzo said:


> Gorgeous plant. Ive never herd of that strain. Who sells the seeds? What kind of camera did you use, those photos are incredible. Looks like the high times cover.


Thanks. The reason you haven't heard of it is bc it is a personal one time cross I made when letting go of lemon g. So nobody sells the seeds. Just a chucking expedition. 

Camera.....this is the best part....a Nikon cool pix with macro up to 1cm. Less than $300 in all equip.

As always I'll show you where I learned the basics...




https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/general-photography/9221-subcools-close-up-photography-101-a.html. 


Gotta love a ring light. Keeps everything in bright even lighting up close.


T-Ray


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Not exactly the frostiest of buds but I think I deserve some rep+ for my first almost successful indoor grow. It is bag seed and around 6 weeks into flower 
View attachment 3020138


----------



## Cereal box (Mar 11, 2014)

There ya go ilyaa . 

I need some of that Lemon G'sus in my life!!


----------



## ilyaas123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Also here are some pics on my current grow: Strain: Green alien- LaPlata Labs... regular seeds - And now this is not even about buds but idc-------- under 125 5500k cfl at 2 1/2 weeks


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm bored here's a couple.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys i want to get in on this one.this is my first time showing off a lil. This is my vanilla kush


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 11, 2014)

Space Bomb x Violator Kush


----------



## beeralot (Mar 11, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> Hey guys i want to get in on this one.this is my first time showing off a lil. This is my vanilla kushView attachment 3020151


Any chance you could give us a smoke report on this, I have 1 on 6weeks flowering. How long did you let yours go for?
Indoors? mine is outdoors. Did it smell good and knock you out.?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 11, 2014)

Berry Bubble was a succes.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 12, 2014)

beeralot said:


> Any chance you could give us a smoke report on this, I have 1 on 6weeks flowering. How long did you let yours go for?


iwas indoors the hight lasted me an hour or so .i flowered for 9 weeks.im running 33 now and will flower for 10 weeks this time


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 12, 2014)

Loud seeds 7/8's sour. Not the frostiest but it kicked some serious ass in all aspects. I cant complain!


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 12, 2014)

Again, people are post too much bullshit in this thread. The title is pretty self explanatory...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 12, 2014)

BUDS. F1 K.A.S.I.#1 featured in High times next month. crop pics 03.10.14. pics 10 & 11 of 18. http://www.hightimes.com/view/pix-crop-031014View attachment 3020834 View attachment 3020837 5th generation Purple Voodoo -> View attachment 3020839 Power Pie -> View attachment 3020840 F1 Grand Berry Purple#1 (sativa pheno) -> View attachment 3020841 Starbud Sister -> View attachment 3020842 Green Crack -> View attachment 3020843 GC ->


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 12, 2014)

Poser day 42  and Timewreck #4 starting cure


----------



## BigL3371 (Mar 12, 2014)

WOS Afghan Kush...


----------



## MOON SHINER (Mar 12, 2014)

RockLock from DNA Genetics


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 12, 2014)

Keep the food near by cause in week 5_8 she puts on the weight.and dont go by the time go by the plant


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2014)

MOON SHINER said:


> RockLock from DNA Genetics



oh my do i see a tinge of kosher kush in that lineage? I gotta try this strain looks nice shiner.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 13, 2014)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUU.......

lol





Sexy as fuck.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 13, 2014)

Sneak preview of the frostiest bud ever 







It's the result of a cross with the frosty male I posted a while back, nameless for now. Might be a male but got plenty more, so far about 75% of the offspring is this frosty from the first set of true leaves.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Mar 13, 2014)

Damn guys i may have to step my game up


----------



## BigL3371 (Mar 13, 2014)

sativied...thats pretty hot!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Jar full of Grape Ape. Been curing fo a mnth now... so Skunky


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 14, 2014)

Not the best quality photo, but its a bag seed 5 weeks into flower, grown under the Aussie sun..

http://s271.photobucket.com/user/bradlovett/media/wp_ss_20140314_0004_zpsf9d4c6b3.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks like she/he is off to a good start with trich production that early in.. 


Sativied said:


> Sneak preview of the frostiest bud ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rdo420 (Mar 14, 2014)

'^^^^that's nice, already


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 14, 2014)

NYCD from a few years ago


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Very nice..  You have any going presently ?:


Mad Hamish said:


> NYCD from a few years ago


----------



## DarthVader1 (Mar 14, 2014)

midnight kush and kalimans cheese...


----------



## charface (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a friendly warning.
I'm gonna be back here with the frostiest bud in about 2 weeks.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 14, 2014)

heres the beginning of my harvest


----------



## charface (Mar 14, 2014)

I wish mine had a bit of colour. 

That Looks nice.


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 15, 2014)

charface said:


> Just a friendly warning.
> I'm gonna be back here with the frostiest bud in about 2 weeks.


Haha you and me both brother, cept I think I got about 5 left.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Looks like she/he is off to a good start with trich production that early in..


Considering mom was a great yielder and the sister of daddy 8weeks sativas and good yield, I'm looking very much forward to see what buds they will produce. 

Here's a newer pic:






And a couple of others. All under some old 3x18watt T8 tubes.











Here's daddy:






And a piece of mom:






As you can see the only non frosty parts on mom besides the pistils are the center parts of the small sugar leaves. Still got about 6 weeks on my current run left (sisters of daddy, sticky stems during transitioning already), just looking for females now to clone and grow next round, but after that, Let's See How Frosty A Bud Can Really Get?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Considering mom was a great yielder and the sister of daddy 8weeks sativas and good yield, I'm looking very much forward to see what buds they will produce.
> 
> Here's a newer pic:
> 
> ...


very nice cross and i look forward to seeing it finish


----------



## Killer Sativa (Mar 15, 2014)

Beautiful when the THC grows faster than green matter. Holy Crap! Did you say daddy? Seeds? Meow


----------



## charface (Mar 16, 2014)

Mom looks betty goot.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 16, 2014)

Killer Sativa said:


> Beautiful when the THC grows faster than green matter. Holy Crap! Did you say daddy? Seeds? Meow


Yeah, pollinated a handful of buds last round and got literally thousands of viable brown spotted seeds, all from the same dad 4 different moms/strains. Wanted both enough variety and quantity to search for gems.

I popped some of a cross with an ICE mom last night, 100% indica seeds I had in my fridge for 7 years, which has a compact layer of frost on the calyxes but barely any trichs on the leaves. It'll be interesting to see how much influence daddy had on trich production in that cross.

ICE (seeded):


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 17, 2014)

A bottom nug of m AOS keeper. Tastes like sour grapes..


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 17, 2014)

Ghost OG @ 33 days (the halfway point).


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish this bitch would finish... lol

She keeps foxtailing like mad!


----------



## MOON SHINER (Mar 17, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> oh my do i see a tinge of kosher kush in that lineage? I gotta try this strain looks nice shiner.


Thank you! It is the only one to I have grown to date. I hope the other seeds turn out like her with all the pretty purple.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 17, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Sneak preview of the frostiest bud ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sheeet mang! trichs on fans after one true set i am fucken amazed!


----------



## charface (Mar 17, 2014)

9 weeks today

Bb chz. ??


pitbull

View attachment 3026156

UW


blueberry
View attachment 3026159

The pic dont do the uw justice.
Ill get better pics when I harvest


----------



## Cereal box (Mar 17, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> Ghost OG @ 33 days (the halfway point).


Damn, man!! Only 30 days in flower!?! That's crazy, nice plant! Hope you treat her right! Haha, interested in seeing how she'll look in another 30 days.


----------



## Macto (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm sure they don't charface!!! amazing stuff everyone!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 17, 2014)

man i cant post all of them but hear is a few


----------



## thump easy (Mar 17, 2014)

yoda alien skywalker og this is my most firest one i got right now!!!and my sky walker og alien og x oboma had to put her down but she was frosty im sad cuz i keep no yielders and thier fucken fire should i be mad or do i just continue the quest for yielders??


----------



## makisupa (Mar 18, 2014)

reserva privada colorado

citrix (la con x grapefruit)




















nerds (purple urkel x sour diesel)


----------



## Macto (Mar 18, 2014)

sexy stuff!!! keep up the great work!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

Auto Anesthesia pardon the seed, I'm making some fem seeds. 


Here is a close up of the main cola and another top.. Probably should harvest a portion soon. I swear this isn't supposed to be a purple stain. 
View attachment 3027156View attachment 3027157


----------



## charface (Mar 18, 2014)

Great shots.
This stuff is like vagina..Basic configuration it the same but they are
all a bit different. 
Hence there never being enough puctures of it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm having the hardest time understanding what you just said char... 
This is what happens when I have no weed. HA


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3026332yoda alien skywalker og this is my most firest one i got right now!!!and my sky walker og alien og x oboma had to put her down but she was frosty im sad cuzView attachment 3026333 i keep no yielders and thier fucken fire should i be mad or do i just continue the quest for yielders??


I would much rather have quality over quantity. Why not just make your quality yield more, I'm sure you're not maxing out their production?


----------



## charface (Mar 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm having the hardest time understanding what you just said char...
> This is what happens when I have no weed. HA


2 things I never tire of looking at.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

charface said:


> 2 things I never tire of looking at.


Ah that makes more sense.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 18, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm having the hardest time understanding what you just said char...
> This is what happens when I have no weed. HA


where you at if you dont mind me asking. i live in the only place in the us they say char


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 18, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> where you at if you dont mind me asking. i live in the only place in the us they say char


Sorry, but I do. Only a few select members know where I'm from and the char was a shorting of charfaces name.


----------



## aussie originals (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## charface (Mar 18, 2014)

aussie originals said:


>


What strain.
Looks frosty


----------



## Nc87 (Mar 18, 2014)

Stunning! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Macto (Mar 18, 2014)

charface said:


> 2 things I never tire of looking at.



Here, hear!!


----------



## aussie originals (Mar 18, 2014)

Sugartown express. Second run with this pheno trying to get more yield. Its extreme fire with amazing flavour just a low yielder she is finished in 6-8 weeks though depending how you like your weed


----------



## Sativied (Mar 19, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I popped some of a cross with an ICE mom last night, 100% indica seeds I had in my fridge for 7 years, which has a compact layer of frost on the calyxes but barely any trichs on the leaves. It'll be interesting to see how much influence daddy had on trich production in that cross.


The first "ICE Haze" cross seed came up about 20 hours ago, this one came up light pink. Now after less than 24hr under an 18watt T8 tube, only tap water, completely sterile medium, i.e. just genetics:






Checked the first leaves with microscope before taking a pic and had to pinch myself a few times... will take at 3 months before I'll have buds to show from any of these frosty seedlings.


----------



## Macto (Mar 19, 2014)

insane!!! <3


----------



## SouthAussieStoner (Mar 19, 2014)

Sativied said:


> The first "ICE Haze" cross seed came up about 20 hours ago, this one came up light pink. Now after less than 24hr under an 18watt T8 tube, only tap water, completely sterile medium, i.e. just genetics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's crazy! Cant wait to see the end result


----------



## Muhlenburg (Mar 19, 2014)

When your fan leaves have trichs, you know you have some frosty ass bud!!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2014)

Sativied said:


> The first "ICE Haze" cross seed came up about 20 hours ago, this one came up light pink. Now after less than 24hr under an 18watt T8 tube, only tap water, completely sterile medium, i.e. just genetics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a kid on here try to argue with me that trichs on a seedling are impossible. Even after I showed him pics he was like 'nahh those are shiny hairs'... 

EPIC looking seedling  I have to rate it as one of the 3 prettiest seedlings I have ever seen. Spectacular.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 20, 2014)

She has a while to go still...


----------



## Sativied (Mar 20, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I had a kid on here try to argue with me that trichs on a seedling are impossible.


Not just some heads anymore either, it started coating itself in a layer of ice, less than 48 hours old, acting as if it's a sugar leaf:






Here's another one a little further along, about 14 days since germination, topped and bonsai-ed 






Next one is mom of another cross with same frosty dad, haven't popped any of these yet. Bottom side of a sugar leaf:






Currently got clones from that one (cannalope haze) filling up my closet, just to fill up my jars before I take any of the frosty cross to a next generation:






Getting frostier every day:


----------



## ZoBudd (Mar 20, 2014)

Here are a few pics of my Snowbud, 70 days into flower. I think this counts as "frosty." It's my first grow, so I may not have the frostiest, but I'm still feeling some pride!!!!



Zo


----------



## Sativied (Mar 20, 2014)

ZoBudd said:


> I think this counts as "frosty." It's my first grow, so I may not have the frostiest, but I'm still feeling some pride!!!!


Looks great, even more so for a first grow. Nice job!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sorry, but I do. Only a few select members know where I'm from and the char was a shorting of charfaces name.


right on man


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a horrible pic, but you can see how frosty she is.. Looks almost white. I cut off a few of the tops off my plant. They are ready, but the rest of the plant has to finish with the fem seed production. 
View attachment 3029096


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Mar 20, 2014)

NLxNL day 52


----------



## kindnug (Mar 20, 2014)

What is the pops for the Ice Haze?
Cannalope haze phenotype? Careful, you'll burn some1 with that fire.

I've got Bodhi plants that are doing the same.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 20, 2014)

Alligator Kush F1


----------



## Sativied (Mar 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> What is the pops for the Ice Haze?
> Cannalope haze phenotype?


Cannalope Haze indeed, a very special one, posted some pics a couple of months ago including ICE mom here: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-607.html#post10068665


----------



## Macto (Mar 20, 2014)

all of you, sugoi~


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 21, 2014)

can I play?

Cindy 99 day 46


----------



## hydrolyzed (Mar 21, 2014)

Not the greatest, but the best that I have  Smile by Kannabia Seeds, day 38/56


----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2014)

Not great my butt.
.Real nice

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Macto (Mar 21, 2014)

right? shit looks fantastic


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 21, 2014)

36 days in, 34 to go...


----------



## tikitoker (Mar 21, 2014)

Alien Technology midterm


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Same plant as I've been posting in here. 
Auto Anesthesia
Gets more and more frosty everyday!


----------



## charface (Mar 21, 2014)

Uw or u-dub




blueberry


Upsidedown pics.
Sorry


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Mar 21, 2014)

Maybe not the frostiest but she's no slouch. About 3-4 weeks since flipping 12/12.


----------



## cannadan (Mar 22, 2014)

charface said:


> 9 weeks today
> 
> Bb chz. ??
> View attachment 3026153
> ...


hi Charface....that's not frost that's a snow storm.....excellent work...


----------



## charface (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks Cannadan.


----------



## cannadan (Mar 22, 2014)

you gotta like when it all comes together nice....
a good cure and pow that stuff is killer...I wish I was not so paranoid about putting up pics....lol


----------



## charface (Mar 22, 2014)

Lol. I dont blame you.
It took a couple years of being state legal to relax. 
Im glad this crop turned out well.
The last one was a perfect storm.
New ac had to be shut off due to it pumping odor out.
That led to heat issues.
Then came mites.
It worked out but it was a bummer.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks great charface, nice frost to leaves ratio  I bet it smells great too especially combined. 

ICE Haze, still first leaf:






Cannalope Haze, don't know how many days exactly, closing in on 4 weeks. Starting to get frosty on bottom of fans again.


----------



## charface (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice. Thats looking good already.


----------



## charface (Mar 22, 2014)

some cheese.
Not overly frosty but dense as shit.
Literally. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Killer Sativa (Mar 22, 2014)

charface said:


> some cheese.
> Not overly frosty but dense as shit.
> Literally.
> View attachment 3030935
> ...


Looks like its got some heft to it


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Looks great charface, nice frost to leaves ratio  I bet it smells great too especially combined.
> 
> ICE Haze, still first leaf:
> 
> ...


 owwwhhhh im drooling she is a butieee!!!


----------



## thump easy (Mar 22, 2014)

charface said:


> some cheese.
> Not overly frosty but dense as shit.
> Literally.
> View attachment 3030935
> ...


owwhhh she looks so juicey i want some of those too.


----------



## T Ray (Mar 24, 2014)

I will give this here thread a whirl and see if I can keep up.


















T-Ray


----------



## charface (Mar 24, 2014)

pretty.
Whats it?


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 24, 2014)

T Ray said:


> I will give this here thread a whirl and see if I can keep up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033287
> ...


the lemon g x Jesus og?


----------



## T Ray (Mar 25, 2014)

^^^^^ correct truepunk. Thanks charface.


She has been infront of my lens a lot lately. I can't help myself.





T-Ray


----------



## Sativied (Mar 25, 2014)

Pretty indeed, beautiful colors. It's what I would have imagined lemon jesus would look like


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 26, 2014)

anyone ever have a strain so fucking frosty that wen u go to break it up with a grinder.. theres so much trichomes that sometimes joints will canoe? its wierd.. its only 1 strain.. its been flushed great.. smokes fine but.. i notice.. if i use my grinder and remove the kief.. and then add it to the middle of the joint it burns fine.. but if i just use the grinder.. grind up some bud.. and toss it all into a joint.. theres soo much kief that stays on the bottom of the paper below the weed.. and it doesnt burn as good in those spots.. burns alot slower so it canoes.. but if i take my time.. and mix it up. and make sure theres not a huge pile of kief on the paper under the nug.. it smokes GREAT... 

anyone else run into this ? its really wierd.. but wen i make bho.. with the strain.. i ran 100 grams..and got back 24 grams.. on the first pull no second run on the material ..


----------



## JointOperation (Mar 26, 2014)

Huel Perkins said:


> 36 days in, 34 to go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat strains that bad boy.. and are u counting from 12/12 or from bud formation.. as actual FLOWER DAYS.


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 26, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> wat strains that bad boy.. and are u counting from 12/12 or from bud formation.. as actual FLOWER DAYS.


Its some sort of girl Scout Cookies X, its actually a bit of a mystery what exactly she is as the clone was mislabeled somewhere down the line...

Those pics were at 36 days of a 12/12 photoperiod. I need to get some new pics, she's much frostier now!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> anyone ever have a strain so fucking frosty that wen u go to break it up with a grinder.. theres so much trichomes that sometimes joints will canoe? its wierd.. its only 1 strain.. its been flushed great.. smokes fine but.. i notice.. if i use my grinder and remove the kief.. and then add it to the middle of the joint it burns fine.. but if i just use the grinder.. grind up some bud.. and toss it all into a joint.. theres soo much kief that stays on the bottom of the paper below the weed.. and it doesnt burn as good in those spots.. burns alot slower so it canoes.. but if i take my time.. and mix it up. and make sure theres not a huge pile of kief on the paper under the nug.. it smokes GREAT...
> 
> anyone else run into this ? its really wierd.. but wen i make bho.. with the strain.. i ran 100 grams..and got back 24 grams.. on the first pull no second run on the material ..


If you are getting that much kief then your weed is too dry.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 26, 2014)

Here is a drying bud....Is about 6 more hours till jar......


This should count since I used trim and immature buds to make ice water hash....


----------



## Sativied (Mar 26, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> wat strains that bad boy.. and are u counting from 12/12 or from bud formation.. as actual FLOWER DAYS.


Yeah that doesn't sound right, pretty buds but those definitely don't need another 5 weeks, barely fresh/new pistils and calyxes already swelling.


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 26, 2014)

without flash as you can see she's white lol


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 26, 2014)

ive posted these else where..potroast and stella blueView attachment 3034781


----------



## charface (Mar 26, 2014)

Very nice...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 26, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Yeah that doesn't sound right, pretty buds but those definitely don't need another 5 weeks, barely fresh/new pistils and calyxes already swelling.


The pistils are brown because I had an exhaust fan failure for my air cooled hoods and my room hit over 110 degrees (probably higher, thermometer was maxed) for over a day. The upper canopy took a bit of a hit but shit happens. I'll be letting them go at least 9 weeks minimum.


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 26, 2014)

These fricken buds are big, dank, and frosty! Might cut this weekend! These pics were taken a week ago.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 26, 2014)

super tasty!


----------



## ReeferReaper420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yoda og!!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think ill actually flush these babies even though i have never flushed before..


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## hydroMD (Mar 28, 2014)

Pic when cured


----------



## Macto (Mar 28, 2014)

hydroMD sick stuff! EVERYONE GREAT JOB!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 28, 2014)

View attachment 3037430

Guess it's hard to see the trich's in the re-formatted RIU version of the pic I uploaded... ahh well.


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Mar 28, 2014)

twistedentities said:


> super tasty!


Dude that looks like some GOOD stuff!! wish i had some of that lol


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 29, 2014)

Some Gage Green test gear







^^Lemon Thai x Freedom Baby







^^ Super Blue Dream x (Mendo Queen x PCK)


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Left to right

Some outdoor my buddie brought me... bullshit compared to. my Dr.Who and Quantum Kush .


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

Damn I hot a few pages to catch up on.
here is the end result.
u-dub

pitbull

blueberry 

They are fighting over me brb.
Girls, girls stop that.
You forgot your tank tops.


----------



## charface (Mar 30, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 3037430View attachment 3037435
> 
> Guess it's hard to see the trich's in the re-formatted RIU version of the pic I uploaded... ahh well.


lol. I hate it when that happens.
I tried to put eyeballs on yours last night
but couldnt what program I used.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 30, 2014)

Fresh buds 







Dry Frost


----------



## Bryon240 (Mar 30, 2014)

that is a nice looking plant...she looks exactly like my skywalkers I am flowering now ... does it have much odor???


madininagyal said:


> without flash as you can see she's white lol


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 31, 2014)

attach=config]3038715[/attach]


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 31, 2014)

A couple more weeks...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

fruity chronic juiceView attachment 3038828


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

guess i coulda trimmed her,but i like a dirty girl..lol


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

Definatly looks sticky


----------



## Sativied (Mar 31, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> guess i coulda trimmed her,but i like a dirty girl..lol


Dirty ok but that's just nasty man.



Mad Hamish said:


>


 Now that is more like it, good game


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

edit.
I misunderstood


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Dirty ok but that's just nasty man.
> 
> Now that is more like it, good game


not nasty,untrimmed..what you posting besides opinion bro?


----------



## charface (Mar 31, 2014)

lol.
I thought nasty was a compliment.
Pardon me fellas im old.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

cause i can go all day long ....


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

maybe you should think before you speak,then you wont seem rude or have to taste your adidas..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

the whole paragraph offended..read it..im not being mean,nor "getting feelings"..i just thought one should know nothing i grow is nasty..


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

..more of the nasty..


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 31, 2014)

Poser


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

nice and green bro..where are the trichs?


----------



## Sativied (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry, didn't realize you were that insecure about your results. Relax, wasn't meant to be offensive, I'm sure you don't actually smoke those dead leaves. 

That said, if your fans don't look like this, at least on the top, cut them off:









Edit: Cannalope Haze^


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

not insecure,just am polite..and i cut those off for hash/bho...looks like thatll be ready in a few weeks...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

i get little opportunity for photos of finished product,as the trim team handles the end product..i snap photos when i can with a phone...beauty is in the eye of the beholder,contempt poisions us all..


----------



## Huel Perkins (Mar 31, 2014)

Another shit cell phone pic...


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 31, 2014)

Poser  chernobyl


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

wonderful crowd over here..nice pic...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

truepunk87 said:


> Poser View attachment 3039187


nice kief job...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 31, 2014)

got any pics that isnt of your sick uncles dispensary meds?


----------



## charface (Apr 7, 2014)

Figured out how to zoom my macro
Udub

pitbull


----------



## RL420 (Apr 7, 2014)

charface said:


> Figured out how to zoom my macro
> Udub
> View attachment 3040201
> pitbull
> View attachment 3040204



Nice bro, frosty as fuck, im salivating


----------



## charface (Apr 7, 2014)

RL420 said:


> Nice bro, frosty as fuck, im salivating


Thanks man.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 7, 2014)

Violator Kush x Space Bomb


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 7, 2014)

wow nice


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3038992..more of the nasty..


Damn mate, looks like the trim will take hardly any time. Very good calyx:leaf ratio there Rory. Neat tight buds. DANK.


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Apr 8, 2014)

LA Chocolat on top and critical jack below.


----------



## SjSharks (Apr 8, 2014)

Platinum OG kush day 
23 of flowering in soil


----------



## charface (Apr 8, 2014)

very nice


----------



## joefoxx (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice! here's my Platinum OG Cookies right now!!


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 9, 2014)

Auto Purple day 61


----------



## thump easy (Apr 9, 2014)

ill post manyana


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 9, 2014)

joefoxx said:


> Nice! here's my Platinum OG Cookies right now!!View attachment 3042089View attachment 3042090 View attachment 3042093


Incredible bud! Just one tip, get yourself an LED ring light. Have it above the bud when you take shots. Perfectly diffused light, you will get every trich into focus trust me.

Come back and throw up another pic of this with a ring light. It will melt some brains. EPIC bud.


----------



## joefoxx (Apr 9, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Incredible bud! Just one tip, get yourself an LED ring light. Have it above the bud when you take shots. Perfectly diffused light, you will get every trich into focus trust me.
> 
> Come back and throw up another pic of this with a ring light. It will melt some brains. EPIC bud.


Hey Thanks Bro. I'll check that out. I was being overzealous when I saw this thread haha. I usually wait for a watering to take any pics because that yellow light doesn't do them much justice. But I'll resnap under a few loose LEDs tonight and post 'em..


----------



## Sativied (Apr 9, 2014)

Looking great Stew!


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks. I got about 20-25 in the tent between 15-28 days into 12/12.
A few with solid purple buds including a few from my Breeding Project: Purpleberry Yum Yum F1 and JackDaddyPurp F1


----------



## bhave (Apr 9, 2014)

first run of odyssey...fresh chop


----------



## aussie originals (Apr 11, 2014)

its only early days yet but bodhi's dream beaver is looking nice and frosty


----------



## Sativied (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah that looks great aussie. Fuzzy sugar leaves.

Still Cannalope Haze:


Same but slightly different and faster pheno:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 11, 2014)

hso sour d#2 X gdp





dog kush


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2014)

OBOMA THE REAL OBOMA KUSH...


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2014)

QUANG OG


----------



## JointOperation (Apr 12, 2014)

all only 51 days since 12/12.. and only 39 days from after stretch.. .. popped 3 seeds of cheese.. found this beauty.. popped 5 pineapple express . found this 1 that i really liked.. and then popped 25 chem D X trainwreck x og kush x skunk and found 5 beautiful plants.. gotta run them another round to see what im keeping. but so far.. here are some keepers.

Dinafem - Cheese 


G13 Labs - Pineapple Express


ChemDawg D X TrainWreck x OG Kush x Skunk - homemade cross


----------



## Javadog (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is a close up of my new Apollo 13 BX:


Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## Schwagstock (Apr 12, 2014)

Not the frostiest but shes a beauty, wish I had gotten a pic before I chopped her down, this is the beginning of week 7. Pre-98 Bubba kush in a 100% omri organic style grow. She gets chopped at the end of week 9 typically.


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2014)

pic is not showing schwagstok


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 12, 2014)

This is what I'm smoking on.. I've had 4 people tell me its the strongest weed they've ever smoked. Proud of this crop..I have around 2 more ounces left...


----------



## aussie originals (Apr 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This is what I'm smoking on.. I've had 4 people tell me its the strongest weed they've ever smoked. Proud of this crop..I have around 2 more ounces left...
> 
> View attachment 3126928 View attachment 3126932



well what strain is it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 13, 2014)

Auto anesthesia from pyramid.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 13, 2014)

aussie originals said:


> well what strain is it?


same thing i was thinking
a dog kush i have going might would smoke theses sticks and stems


----------



## OR Stoner (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's my Northern Lights #5 (from clone, not seed). Still has a long ways to go, but she sure is frosty.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 13, 2014)

Semi-Trimmed Bagseed.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 13, 2014)

Chernobyl day 55


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 13, 2014)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!
> i love this pic... lovely shot.


----------



## charface (Apr 13, 2014)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 3127089 Semi-Trimmed Bagseed.


Damn....


----------



## Sativied (Apr 13, 2014)

Good stuff lately in this thread, 2014 is off to a frosty start!


----------



## Sativied (Apr 13, 2014)

charface said:


> Damn....


Amen to that.


----------



## TheWifeOfASmoker (Apr 13, 2014)

Here is my Sweet Dark Devil.....she isn't done yet but I think she is going to do just fine!


----------



## DonPetro (Apr 13, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> View attachment 3042735 View attachment 3042736 View attachment 3042737
> 
> Auto Purple day 61


Hey stew! Im glad i found you. Was flippin through an issue of Skunk mag when i saw a pic of one of your buds. Just wanted to say way to go for really reaching the masses. Take care bud!


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## SxIstew (Apr 13, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Hey stew! Im glad i found you. Was flippin through an issue of Skunk mag when i saw a pic of one of your buds. Just wanted to say way to go for really reaching the masses. Take care bud!


In Skunk it's Blueberry Yum Yum(Electric Purple Phenotype) but for some reason they liked the Name Electric Purple better. hahaha
Thanks for the support man.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 13, 2014)

Raskals FIre OGEEthis one next is SUGAR OG AKA SUGAR COOKIES OG cookie monster female to pinklemonade plantuim cookies gdp male i think i dont remember i put her down dead no more...pink lemonade you probley see it hear in so cal acedental leak..


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 14, 2014)

@ orstoner 
That NL looks exactly like mine she's a frosty that's for sure. Just had some finish up one of my favorite strains. Got mine from clone too.


----------



## OR Stoner (Apr 14, 2014)

polyarcturus said:


> @ orstoner
> That NL looks exactly like mine she's a frosty that's for sure. Just had some finish up one of my favorite strains. Got mine from clone too.


Hell yeah man! I love the NL #5. I wouldn't doubt it if it was the same cut. Something this nice needs to be passed around. These are pics of her @ day 53 (from last time I ran her, about a year ago). At the time I was just using the lucas formula with recycled ocean forrest soil. And conditions weren't perfect (being in an un-insulated warehouse). But it still turned out bomb as hell.

*Northern Lights #5 (53 days)*
.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 14, 2014)

chewberto said:


> View attachment 3127089 Semi-Trimmed Bagseed.


I think this may have been grown from the twat of an angel.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2014)

Close the thread guys i win


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Close the thread guys i winView attachment 3128564View attachment 3128564


Dang, so frosty it almost looks like powdery mildew.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Seen this and thought I would post a shot of my F1 K.A.S.I. that made Hightimes last months issue crop 3.15.14 Here is the exact picture that was used.   . Thanks again 2 Racerboy 71 for the shout out..  https://www.rollitup.org/p/10408306/

Now I just need to locate me a copy of HT so I can have one for myself. lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 14, 2014)

chewberto said:


> Dang, so frosty it almost looks like powdery mildew.


_Yea almost....._


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have to say, there is some super NICE looking strains up in here. My  off to each and every grower..


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

Still can't see the pic for your high times shot.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

I dont understand why.. Link is located in my signature. lol Its crop 03.10.14 pictures # 10 & 11 out of the 18 shots.


chewberto said:


> Still can't see the pic for your high times shot.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

was you able to locate it  If not here's the direct link http://www.hightimes.com/view/pix-crop-031014 pictures 10 & 11 out of 18 are mine. 


chewberto said:


> Still can't see the pic for your high times shot.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

Found it! The led light shot right? Looks awesome. Hope I make it in HT.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

yup thats her.. Pictures 10 & 11 out of the 18 there. Im sure you will bro if you keep growing those dank looking cola's such as the lady you posted in post # 6503 


chewberto said:


> Found it! The led light shot right? Looks awesome. Hope I make it in HT.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks, skunk mag was kinda cool, but I want an entire page lol.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, my business partner had got Skunk shot vs shot at the same exact time I hit HT. lol Running the same exact strain I was running to.. It was named Electric something. But it was actually Blueberry Yum Yum.. 


chewberto said:


> Thanks, skunk mag was kinda cool, but I want an entire page lol.


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 14, 2014)

I voted Chewberto a few months back, 
*SKUNK Volume 9, Issue 3*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh smack. lol He didnt say he was in Skunk mag also. lol I thought he was talking about you.... lol smoked to much today I guess. 


SxIstew said:


> I voted Chewberto a few months back,
> *SKUNK Volume 9, Issue 3*


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 14, 2014)

i need to get some proper pics and send them into some. would be cool to get one of my crosses like my alligator kush


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2014)

Heres some "Platinum Delight". This is a keeper I got from a tester run last year for Sin City seeds. Just cut a few more clones tonight actually.
Wet:






Dry:


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> i need to get some proper pics and send them into some. would be cool to get one of my crosses like my alligator kush


 Oh yeah 4 sure.  



Thundercat said:


> Heres some "Platinum Delight". This is a keeper I got from a tester run last year for Sin City seeds. Just cut a few more clones tonight actually.
> Wet:
> 
> 
> ...


 Very  bro..


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> I voted Chewberto a few months back,
> *SKUNK Volume 9, Issue 3*


Thank you so much!


----------



## chewberto (Apr 14, 2014)

My lavender  she's dead!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

MAN O MAN .. Now thats a strain I have tried to find for a year or so. Then BAM it hit attitude ( I believe) I use allot of different banks. All for it to sale out within the same day!!


chewberto said:


> My lavender  she's dead!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

chewberto said:


> My lavender  she's dead!


http://skunkmagazine.com/images/spacer.gif  you have my vote to bro  NICE job!!


----------



## Schwagstock (Apr 15, 2014)

Ooops My bad...Heres the picture that did not show..again pre-98 bubba kush beginning of week 7 flower, totally organic style


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 15, 2014)

give me about 3 months and I'll have some kosher kush to show off.


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 15, 2014)

Far from the frostiest but its my first grow all by my lonesome.





blackberry nirvana


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Forgot to post my "Power Pie". She is already harvested, back in re vegging now.  3 weeks flowering. week 3 ->  re -vegging ->  start of 1st flowering cycle ->


----------



## Sativied (Apr 15, 2014)

Got... to... gr.. grrr...grow... more... fr-fr-frosty:



 Above cannalope haze, getting closer to harvest.

Below, different pheno, still going on and on. Should be all white once trimmed and dried (shrunk), I think I will out do the results I got with chocolate fondue (about 6 months back in this thread, cannalope haze is granddaddy of chocolate fondue)


----------



## T Ray (Apr 15, 2014)

A Lemon G'sus shot I took while RIU was down I thought I'd share for this thread.





And a older Jesus OG pic for fun.....








T-Ray


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 15, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Got... to... gr.. grrr...grow... more... fr-fr-frosty:
> 
> View attachment 3129542
> 
> ...


Damn dude that first pic is sick sick sick and thick


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Frosty Berry plant...


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 15, 2014)

Defiantly not my frostiest but heres some Original Sour Diesel at day 52 of 12/12. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## JointOperation (Apr 16, 2014)

lookng great everyone keep up the good work.. if all the smaller growers. keep quality in mind.. then wen it goes medical or legal in your state.. atleast u can compete.. i know right now.. that quality might not go as fast as cheap cali imports.. but REAL SMOKERS.. WANT QUALITY ONLY.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2014)

Dinafem Cheese I harvested the othernight.






Heres a Sin City seeds Galactic Jack.






And a Dinafem "DinaChem".


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 16, 2014)

Chernobyl about to be chopped at day 58


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 16, 2014)

Wrong picture


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's the right one


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 16, 2014)

^^^ that looks like alcapulco gold. (sp)


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> ^^^ that looks like alcapulco gold. (sp)


It's Bubblicious x Afghan, I call it Bunnylicious


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 16, 2014)

Indeed. It does look delicious!!


----------



## FLkeys1 (Apr 16, 2014)

JointOperation said:


> lookng great everyone keep up the good work.. if all the smaller growers. keep quality in mind.. then wen it goes medical or legal in your state.. atleast u can compete.. i know right now.. that quality might not go as fast as cheap cali imports.. but REAL SMOKERS.. WANT QUALITY ONLY.


That is why I am growing Tru OG and Bubba I have been told these are two very good quality producers??


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2014)

I've grown genetics from a few different companies over the last 10 years. In the last year I have grown about 8 different strains from Sin CIty seeds, and they have all been SUPER covered in frost.


----------



## thump easy (Apr 16, 2014)

i ll vote for you too chewie!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 16, 2014)

sin city packs dense trich coverage. no denying that shit!


----------



## johnnyseed412 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just a pic of my Mendo Purps from BC Bud Depot. .. no purple  but lots of crystals. 

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## andya12420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Forest Fire Week 8




 
Close up


----------



## skinnysmoke (Apr 18, 2014)

Regular bagseed that grow under cfls. Not as good as most of what I've seen in this thread, but I was amazed at the result. What do you think?
2-3weeks before harvest-->
  
Harvest pic-->
Dry-->


----------



## MedicalGardens (Apr 19, 2014)

JACK HERER,


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Jumping Jack (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2014)

the first pic is of my dutch passion master kush(my 2nd grow). the second is of dna genetics stacked kush(my first grow). the third is my current grow of greenhouse seeds feminized thai with about 2 months left to flower. i grow in soil with t5's and cfls in a tent using gobox nutes.


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Apr 20, 2014)

Who cares about purple with trichs like that  Nice job johnny, almost tried to grab it from the screen.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 4/20!


----------



## Sativied (Apr 20, 2014)

Dajum! That's going to be the most frosty dry bud I've ever seen. You win. Now if you'd be so kind to post the strain 

Ok, now that you raised the bar with that one, I guess it's time for a next round 

Popped another one of my crosses with that same male, and again they turn out to start getting frosty within a day:

This is L8N8 (Late Night) x Cannalope Haze. L8N8 is Chocolate Fondue x Unknown where Unknown is Chocolate Fondue, Skywalker Kush OR some pollen particle from a nearby grower. I pollinated the CF with SK pollen (reversed with Tiresias Mist) but turned out to be sterile. From that entire run I got 1 seed, the most sweet haze I've ever smoked but also the most stretchy plant I've ever grown. Great granddad of L8N8 is actually Cannalope Haze, so I crossed it back to a great granduncle.

Still got a couple of weeks to go on current run, after that I'm going to flower clones of the frosty seedlings I posted a while back.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 20, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Dajum! That's going to be the most frosty dry bud I've ever seen. You win. Now if you'd be so kind to post the strain
> 
> Ok, now that you raised the bar with that one, I guess it's time for a next round
> 
> ...


You crazy sonofabitch, you!

lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 20, 2014)

happy 420 looking frosty guys i will get some dog kush and cherry puff pics up when the lights on


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 20, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Dajum! That's going to be the most frosty dry bud I've ever seen. You win. Now if you'd be so kind to post the strain


From the info a grabbed from the pic it appears to be girl scout cookies.


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Apr 20, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Dajum! That's going to be the most frosty dry bud I've ever seen. You win. Now if you'd be so kind to post the strain
> 
> Ok, now that you raised the bar with that one, I guess it's time for a next round
> 
> ...



Do these stay frosty all through veg. or just the first couple of leaves? Have any other pics? Looks very cool. Good job with the breeding.





Afghan Kush Ryder


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks!
Yep the pic was Girl Scout Cookies.
She's still wet there. I'll have dry pics soon.

Here's a dry pic of Blue Dream.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 20, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Do these stay frosty all through veg. or just the first couple of leaves? Have any other pics? Looks very cool. Good job with the breeding.


Thanks. I haven't really vegged one that long yet, took clones from those that were ready for veg and sexing the rest but so far they do stay frosty but the density decreases while the leave size increases.

I was about to point out one of my albums but they haven't been imported yet. Here are some others:


This one I sort of bonsai-ed, so the leaves are still small and trichs dense:
 
 

Some more
 
 


My pc and ipad background:


Here's a cutting from one of the above, at 7-finger blade and still frosty:


----------



## andya12420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Cotton candy! Only a few weeks left!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 22, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> Thanks!
> Yep the pic was Girl Scout Cookies.
> She's still wet there. I'll have dry pics soon.
> 
> ...


west denver - that stuff is in-frickin'-sane. would you mind sharing your set-up/tips or secrets?


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> west denver - that stuff is in-frickin'-sane. would you mind sharing your set-up/tips or secrets?


Thanks for the kind words.
I can and will share what I know on this forum over time. I can't write it all out in one post though. I'm not afraid to meet people in Denver or share knowledge in person.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> west denver - that stuff is in-frickin'-sane. would you mind sharing your set-up/tips or secrets?



I hate to break it to you, but that's genetics. There are no tips or magic elixors that will take an otherwise average plant and turn it in to a frost monster. You either have to sort through hundreds of beans to find an exceptional plant, or know someone that has already done the work and is willing to part with a clone.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hate to break it to you, but that's genetics. There are no tips or magic elixors that will take an otherwise average plant and turn it in to a frost monster. You either have to sort through hundreds of beans to find an exceptional plant, or know someone that has already done the work and is willing to part with a clone.


There is some truth to that. Genetics clearly plays a strong role in the end product. Having good genetics will help but there are many more variables to producing quality flowers than just genetics.

Using the same ingredients and same equipment, could you cook the same meal as Chef Ramsay? Some people might answer yes, most would admit that the trick to the good meal is in the skill and years of training. 

Ingredients, setups, and genetics can only do so much for the grower.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 23, 2014)

I agree but still, you can have such great genetics and still not get those results if the grow setup/environment isn't ideal. Oh and maybe he used a UV light 



C99^^

Yes, C99. Turns out Cannalope Haze (including previous shots and the dad of those frosty seedlings) is actually C99.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> I can and will share what I know on this forum over time. I can't write it all out in one post though. I'm not afraid to meet people in Denver or share knowledge in person.


thanks west denver. if i ever get to denver, i may take you up on that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hate to break it to you, but that's genetics. There are no tips or magic elixors that will take an otherwise average plant and turn it in to a frost monster. You either have to sort through hundreds of beans to find an exceptional plant, or know someone that has already done the work and is willing to part with a clone.


i doubt i could grow a blue dream seed under a christmas tree bulb in beach sand using distilled water and get the same results...


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Oh and maybe he used a UV light


I used a magic wand while reading from my book of spells.
The recent blood moon lunar eclipse and Earth's alignment with Mars also helped a lot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> I used a magic wand while reading from my book of spells.
> The recent blood moon lunar eclipse and Earth's alignment with Mars also helped a lot.


i heard that watering with unicorn urine from a mare in estrus helps too...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> i doubt i could grow a blue dream seed under a christmas tree bulb in beach sand using distilled water and get the same results...



My comment was made assuming that the grower had at least half a brain and wouldn't use christmas tree lights


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 23, 2014)

Blue Dream S2 -





Circus Candy -





Chemdog x Menage a Trois -





Marie's Sapphire -





Purpleberry Yum Yum -











Not the FROSTIEST but for only 4 weeks in 12/12, they look good.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> There is some truth to that. Genetics clearly plays a strong role in the end product. Having good genetics will help but there are many more variables to producing quality flowers than just genetics.
> 
> Using the same ingredients and same equipment, could you cook the same meal as Chef Ramsay? Some people might answer yes, most would admit that the trick to the good meal is in the skill and years of training.
> 
> Ingredients, setups, and genetics can only do so much for the grower.



Ingredients in a dish are not a living thing with pre-determined dna. Apples and oranges

I know it makes people feel good to think that THEY made that sparkly plant, but in reality the genetics are the single most important factor. Of course a complete noob may screw up an otherwise nice plant, but if you hand a seasoned grower a pack of shitty genetics, and you hand an average grower a pack of superior genetics, the average grower will end up with the better end product every time.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> My comment was made assuming that the grower had at least half a brain and wouldn't use christmas tree lights


obviously my comment was not meant for you. thanks for playing though.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> obviously my comment was not meant for you. thanks for playing though.


Really? Then why did you quote my comment in your response?

Are you new to how this works?


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> the average grower will end up with the better end product every time.


An average grower can only produce average product, nothing more.
Sometimes an average grower can get lucky and pull off a decent crop. However, there is no consistency to the next crop and the luck often runs out. As the grower develops more skill, there is a greater chance you'll see a better product.

Garden techniques play a larger role than genetics. The skilled grower will always produce a better product regardless of genetics. I've done it with bag seed. I've done it with genetics from other people that later couldn't recognize my end results. What happened to make mine different than the person I got it from? Technique, skill, and so on.

Environmental stress and poor technique cannot be overcome by having good genetics. 
Good genetics helps, but it won't do the work for you.

There is no such thing as "predetermined" or guaranteed DNA. DNA can give you predictable traits and that's it. A pure breed dog has predictable traits but there's no guarantee that dog will hunt without the proper training by its owner.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Really? Then why did you quote my comment in your response?
> 
> Are you new to how this works?


my first comment before you started to be a troll was to westdenver. my replies to you were in response to your grow-snob reply. i come here for advice and to learn. i am aware genetics play a part. i am also aware that a grow would go nowhere using a christmas tree bulb. and i am also aware there are people who just can't help but need to feel superior. go ahead. feel superior. you must be a legend. i still need to learn and will probably go to my grave not knowing everything...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> my first comment before you started to be a troll was to westdenver. my replies to you were in response to your grow-snob reply. i come here for advice and to learn. i am aware genetics play a part. i am also aware that a grow would go nowhere using a christmas tree bulb. and i am also aware there are people who just can't help but need to feel superior. go ahead. feel superior. you must be a legend. i still need to learn and will probably go to my grave not knowing everything...



You've got it all wrong. If I were trying to be "superior" and swing my dick I would tell you that my plants sparkle because I'm such an awesome grower, and I have a hat full of super secret tricks to make it that way. I'm doing just the opposite. Instead of joining in on the ego-stroking exercise I'm telling it how it is. Genetics. You can't magically turn inferior genetics in to some prized plant by adding special sauce, or raising your light 1.5 inches for the last 4 days of flower, or any other nonsense that gets tossed around forums like this.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 23, 2014)

Homemade og 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> An average grower can only produce average product, nothing more.
> Sometimes an average grower can get lucky and pull off a decent crop. However, there is no consistency to the next crop and the luck often runs out. As the grower develops more skill, there is a greater chance you'll see a better product.
> 
> Garden techniques play a larger role than genetics. The skilled grower will always produce a better product regardless of genetics. I've done it with bag seed. I've done it with genetics from other people that later couldn't recognize my end results. What happened to make mine different than the person I got it from? Technique, skill, and so on.
> ...



You keep on believing that. Anyone that knows a lick about botany will tell you that genetics play a FARRRR more important role than "gardening techniques". I have a plant in my garden right now that has a ridiculous amount of trichome coverage on it. First time I've ever grown it. Beside it sits a plant that I've worked with for about 3 years now. How do you explain the newer plant, in the same garden under the same light given the same amount of tlc being superior to the plant I've held for years? Is there are garden-ninja that sneaks in to my grow at night and sprinkles the new plant with pixy dust?


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

oldfogey8 said:


> my first comment before you started to be a troll was to westdenver.


That's cool because I thought the same thing about your comments.
I know I have talent. People tell me all the time. But I'm not a closed door that knows it all. I don't have a chip on my shoulder. I constantly seek more info and new ideas, which is the only reason I got to be where I am with my talents. I enjoy sharing what I know and I wish everyone could grow as good as I do. Ultimately, what works for me may not work for you. What works for you may not work for me.
I enjoy showing off in the regards of showing people how it can be done, or to show what else is possible. My favorite line is "you don't know what you don't know".

Getting back on topic of frosty buds...

Flo - awesome purple Thai
She will give you the most ravenous case of munchies you've ever had. You might go from pasta, to ice cream, to a bag of chips, and then eat an entire bag of m&m's before you finally pass out.
Go easy with her...


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

If genetics played a greater role than technique.... then why aren't there any pics on leafly that look like the one I just posted?
If they are all the same Flo, why don't any of the pictures match the description?
http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/flo

Why isn't the leafly photo gallery of Flo filled with purple, pear-shaped buds?
The so-called "predetermined dna" of Flo should resemble the profile.... but as I've explained, it has to be grown properly, and that all comes down to technique.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Anyone that knows a lick about botany will tell you that genetics play a FARRRR more important role than "gardening techniques".


Even more so with cannabis, which requires relatively little garden skills.

Anyway, you guys are making it such a black and white issue. It's not garden skills vs genetics, it's a combination. You cannot logically disprove the influence of genetics by stating the fact that gardening skills (Or imo better said 'the environment' the grower creates) play a role. You also cannot logically disprove the influence of grower by stating the obvious fact that genetics play a role. They are not mutually excluded but go hand-in-hand. The "limit" is genetically determined, but it won't reach that limit in a non-optimal environment. Let the guy take some pride in growing such frosty mj.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Even more so with cannabis, which requires relatively little garden skills.
> 
> Anyway, you guys are making it such a black and white issue. It's not garden skills vs genetics, it's a combination. You cannot logically disprove the influence of genetics by stating the fact that gardening skills (Or imo better said 'the environment' the grower creates) play a role. You also cannot logically disprove the influence of grower by stating the obvious fact that genetics play a role. They are not mutually excluded but go hand-in-hand. The "limit" is genetically determined, but it won't reach that limit in a non-optimal environment. Let the guy take some pride in growing such frosty mj.



That's a reasonable position. IMO, our job as marijuana gardeners is to create a good, stable enviornment, and satisfy the plants basic needs (light, water, nutrients, O2/CO2). That's basic stuff that any person should be able to master within months, and to that end a grower can impact his/her plants. BUT, beyond that a gardener cannot magically turn a plant that tests at 10% THC in to some disco ball that tests at 20% THC. You know that as well as I do. For someone to say that they can get better results every time with inferior plants than someone else could with genetically superior plants is a load of BS. 

He should be proud of his plant, but he should also be able to conceed that he found himself a nice variety and not insist that it was due to his super duper skills and tricks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2014)

i am growing a couple of greenhouse seeds thai plants now. nowhere near as frosty but they are getting frostier. thanks for sharing, west-d...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

[QUOTE="WestDenverPioneer, post: 10434999, member: 769037"*]If genetics played a greater role than technique.... then why aren't there any pics on leafly that look like the one I just posted?*
If they are all the same Flo, why don't any of the pictures match the description?
http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/flo

Why isn't the leafly photo gallery of Flo filled with purple, pear-shaped buds?
The so-called "predetermined dna" of Flo should resemble the profile.... but as I've explained, it has to be grown properly, and that all comes down to technique.[/QUOTE]

You are aware that every seed will be genetically different within the same lineage, correct? Were you under the assumption that your Flo seed carried with it the exact same traits as every other one ever produced??

Are you suprised that your brother, coming from the same blood lines as you, doesn't look exactly the same as you??

My god, I'll leave you be with your delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 23, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> That's a reasonable position. IMO, our job as marijuana gardeners is to create a good, stable enviornment, and satisfy the plants basic needs (light, water, nutrients, O2/CO2). That's basic stuff that any person should be able to master within months, and to that end a grower can impact his/her plants. BUT, beyond that a gardener cannot magically turn a plant that tests at 10% THC in to some disco ball that tests at 20% THC. You know that as well as I do. For someone to say that they can get better results every time with inferior plants than someone else could with genetically superior plants is a load of BS.


Yeah I'm all with you on that. Once you got a good environment (with which I do mean the medium+nutrients ratio and level, and water and light and everything the grower can sensibly do- influence the environment and let the plant do its thing) genetics is the determining factor, by far. 

A good camera helps too, I need to get me a real macro lens...


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought my Chef Ramsay comparison was sufficient but you are saying its delusional.

You answered my question with a question and never made a point. However, there is a reason why the Flo photo gallery is filled with pictures that don't look like the description. In fact, many of the strains on leafly (and similar websites) contain pictures that are nowhere near the mark of the genetic profile of the plant. It's because of techniques used, more than the genetics stored in the plant. Poor techniques, an inability to recognize or correct problems, and many other variables all contribute to the end product. Even if a plant contains the genetic code for a desired genetic trait, you may never see it. Only under certain conditions do certain traits become expressed. Likewise, some traits are not expressed due to the conditions, techniques being used. Even though you think you have "good genetics" you need to grow it properly (start to finish) if you expect to see any of those desired genetic traits. Given the same kitchen tools, the same plate of ingredients, there's a reason Chef Ramsay's dish tastes better.

The Flo I received was a clone. My end product looks similar, but different than the person I got it from. Clones he later got back from me still don't look like mine, they look like his, again. My room, my techniques, my end product. His room, his techniques, his end product. The picture gallery on leafly is strain specific so the pic samples should look like, or similar to the description of Flo. Pear-shaped purple flowers. It is expected to see variation in the pic gallery. It is expected to see similarities. You should agree that the overwhelming sample of pictures should be pear-shaped and purple. It's about genetics being grown properly. Genetics plays a strong role (I said the same thing ealier) but more importantly, it must be grown properly. Good techniques are harder to acquire than "good genetics". 

If you're going to skip over and start talking about animal dna, yes, my brother does look similar to me. He looks similar even though his DNA is a unique, independent cross from my parents. He and I are not clones but we have similar voices and similar traits because of our parents. Most of the time you can tell when people are related. They don't have to be identical twins. Even simpler, a photo gallery of Dachshunds should all look like Dachshunds. Variations are to be expected but you can tell its a Dachshund. A cannabis photo gallery is almost always random with very few looking alike. The genetic traits are shown, or not shown, based on what those gardeners did along the way.

"Good Genetics" in cannabis isn't just about frosty nugs. "Good Genetics" isn't limited to just trich production, it also includes things like pest and mold resistance, desired growth patterns, flower structure, and so on.
There are countless examples of people with great techniques producing a premium product from bag seed. Think about how many people don't even have access to "good genetics" or a strain with a fancy name, yet they put out a premium end product. 
A good grower with bag seed can do better than an average grower with "good genetics". It's just like being in the kitchen with Chef Ramsay.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 23, 2014)

i apologize to everyone for asking a simple question of westdenver. it was not my intent to hijack this thread away from what it is supposed to be - a thread where people can post their pictures of their frosties. my hope was that i could get some tips as i am relatively new though i grow what i and everyone that smokes my bud thinks is pretty nice weed regardless of the genetics. i will post some more pics of my poorly selected crap weed seeds as they get more frosty...

oh and i am still quite interested in west-d's techniques. those are some awesome looking buds!


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your frosty bag seed.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Apr 23, 2014)

Sativied said:


> A good camera helps too, I need to get me a real macro lens...
> View attachment 3135698


I'm just using a cheap point-and-shoot but I put it on a tripod. I get a clear close-up like that. I'm also trying different color backgrounds to see what helps make the flower stand out. I definitely get it out from under the grow lights. 
I haven't checked to see if there's a thread on bud photography but I'm looking into it.


----------



## charface (Apr 23, 2014)

What was the Question.
Ahhhh I remember.
Who gots that frostiest butt.
Pics to follow


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 23, 2014)

charface said:


> What was the Question.
> Ahhhh I remember.
> Who gots that frostiest butt.
> Pics to follow


Please keep your butt pictures to yourself.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sativied (Apr 23, 2014)

charface said:


> What was the Question.
> Ahhhh I remember.
> Who gots that frostiest butt.
> Pics to follow


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 23, 2014)

All this anger and only one bitch wearing trichs on this page.... this thread has seriously died in the last 24 hours.

Sativied - +rep if it still existed. hahaha


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 23, 2014)

My apologies for steering the thread off course. Back to the regularly scheduled program.....

Zazen 

 

 

Getting trimmed up


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 23, 2014)

Man I miss that damn rep button.... Great job.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 24, 2014)

A *phenotype* (from Greek _phainein_, 'to show' + _typos_, 'type') is the composite of an organism's observable characteristics or traits, such as its morphology, development, biochemical or physiological properties, phenology,behavior, and products of behavior (such as a bird's nest). A phenotype results from the expression of an organism's genes as well as the influence of environmental factors and the interactions between the two. When two or more clearly different phenotypes exist in the same population of a species, the species is called polymorph.

The genotype of an organism is the inherited instructions it carries within its genetic code. Not all organisms with the same genotype look or act the same way because appearance and behavior are modified by environmental and developmental conditions. Likewise, not all organisms that look alike necessarily have the same genotype.

Basic understanding of this reveals a strange truth: He who creates the best environment will get the best phenotype. Matter of fact, it is not about the BEST environment, it is about creating the environment within which a certain phenotype will be expressed. If you want to see what is on the pack, create the same conditions. 

StOw, this is the point Genuity was trying to make too. It takes a lot more than air, food and water and light being looked after to get that right. You DO have a hand in steering the course of where your plants are going to end up. If lighting can make such a severe change as producing a whole different sex on the same plant, I am sure more subtle environmental factors can influence the plant in more subtle ways. But it all adds up. 

Stopping at the basics seems really lazy to me. 

So in my opinion absolutely every person's point is totally valid on this topic and merely flip sides of a coin, not opposing paradigms. 

I agree, a good grower with a bag seed will do better than a shit grower with a great seed. But what everybody leaves out is the good grower with the good seed is going to be the one to walk with the king.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 24, 2014)

Call me Martin Luther, cause I had a...


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 24, 2014)

These will be frosty girls, it's Phatt Fruity. I started a topic of its growth if anyone is interested: https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/825707/

Thanks, I like your thread.


----------



## bunnyfather (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry forgot picture


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> A *phenotype* (from Greek _phainein_, 'to show' + _typos_, 'type') is the composite of an organism's observable characteristics or traits, such as its morphology, development, biochemical or physiological properties, phenology,behavior, and products of behavior (such as a bird's nest). A phenotype results from the expression of an organism's genes as well as the influence of environmental factors and the interactions between the two. When two or more clearly different phenotypes exist in the same population of a species, the species is called polymorph.
> 
> The genotype of an organism is the inherited instructions it carries within its genetic code. Not all organisms with the same genotype look or act the same way because appearance and behavior are modified by environmental and developmental conditions. Likewise, not all organisms that look alike necessarily have the same genotype.
> 
> ...



I haven't seen one person suggest that a gardener should "stop at the basics". Where on earth are you getting that from??

I started a thread on this topic in a different sub-forum so as not to continue to derail this thread. If you'd like to chime in on the subject, or just stop by to call me an asshole feel free.......

https://www.rollitup.org/t/nature-vs-nurture.825718/

.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 24, 2014)

You can't downplay technique or genetics. Genetics are important and so is technique and skill. Go look at the gorilla glue thread at ic. Same clone, buttload of different growers. Not all have the same frost level. Most come out looking the same, but not all. Genetics and skill go hand in hand. It shouldn't even be a debate.


----------



## CanNewbus (Apr 24, 2014)

My last grow which was also my first grow. OG Kush 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 24, 2014)

Purpleberry Yum Yum -


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

Before the chop and after the trim. My first ever indoor bud. OSS Chronic Lights.


----------



## willijas (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is my Blue Dream at 5 wks flowering. This is also my first grow, should be good.


----------



## bluesdad (Apr 26, 2014)

WIDOW BERRY from fellow RIU member,DIET COKE....Straight Fire ,hands down best meds I ever grew,Thanks buddy.


----------



## Malarky (Apr 26, 2014)

Shackzilla buds.


----------



## AtownSmoker (Apr 26, 2014)

5 weeks into flower. Big Bang By GHS

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/801482-first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-11.html


----------



## AtownSmoker (Apr 26, 2014)

Few more

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/801482-first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-11.html


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 26, 2014)

Marie's Sapphire - Day 45 flowering -


----------



## aussie originals (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Apr 27, 2014)

A little quick-dried pre-taster of CH/C99 below. Currently harvesting, will have some final shots of this strain in a week or so.


----------



## TheCannabis (Apr 27, 2014)

Hm


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 27, 2014)

Chemdog IX-III x Menage a Trois - Day 47 Flowering -


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 27, 2014)

Blue Dream S2 - Day 47 Flowering -


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful stew!!


----------



## SxIstew (Apr 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Beautiful stew!!


Thanks... plenty nore to come... nothing is even swollen yet.. lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 28, 2014)

Grape Stomper x Exodus Cheese 6 weeks flower


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, I'm completely out of weed and most of my seeds that I made don't seem very viable as they will crush with not a lot of pressure. 

Has anyone grown out anything from ch9?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Apr 29, 2014)

Goji OG S1


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2014)

How's that Gogi smoke Adro?

She sure looks nice!


----------



## Adrosmokin (Apr 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> How's that Gogi smoke Adro?
> 
> She sure looks nice!


I'll let ya know soon, still drying! How about that Stomper x Cheese? Sounds and looks amazing!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 30, 2014)

goji og


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> I'll let ya know soon, still drying! How about that Stomper x Cheese? Sounds and looks amazing!


Good deal. I'll keep an eye out for your comments.

I love the GS x EC cross. The father (Grape Stomper) really dominates in the smell, which is like Fanta Grape Soda. The taste leans more towards the cheese. It's heavy duty Indica, so definitely a night time smoke


----------



## Adrosmokin (Apr 30, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Good deal. I'll keep an eye out for your comments.
> 
> I love the GS x EC cross. The father (Grape Stomper) really dominates in the smell, which is like Fanta Grape Soda. The taste leans more towards the cheese. It's heavy duty Indica, so definitely a night time smoke


Sounds awesome, been craving cheese crosses lately. Gonna try and make some of my own soon.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 30, 2014)

The 1st strain is OG X Mango Haze, The 2nd is Gorilla Glue $#4....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 30, 2014)

That Gorilla Glue #4 is floating around here in MI. Hope to get my hands on a cut soon....

Nicely done!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 30, 2014)

*The Heat *


----------



## Sativied (May 1, 2014)

Good stuff Hammerhead!

Last photo from me for a while. Getting ready for next round, tired of trying to get a good shot of the harvested buds so here's a sneak preview of what should be a frigging frosty bud in a couple of months:



I killed more plants this year already than I've grown in the past two... The above is from a selection of frosty seedlings, about 5 days old, genetics: ( ( (C99xThai Choco) x Excodus Cheese ) x Unknown*) x C99


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

I had some issues with some seeds I ordered from single seed, they wouldn't sprout no matter what I did. 1 was a pineapple express and the other was a kosher kush. I've most recently germinated an auto climax from ch9. I dropped that seed into a cup of water and it sank right to the bottom and it germinated in less that 24 hours. 

It is now in a starter cube inside a humidity dome on a heating pad. 

Will have pics soon.... Hopefully.


----------



## AtownSmoker (May 1, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 1, 2014)

I have had many seeds that did not germ after they sank. The seed will crack but the tail wont grow from lack of o2 most of the time.. Some will germ if they sink but the tail will be very tinny. They should float on the water until they are ready to transplant. I never let my seeds sink. I leave them floating until the tail is 1/4" long.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

My seeds germinated, they just didn't sprout.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

looks really good bro.. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Auto anesthesia from pyramid.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

thought I would drop this 1 for everyone. BBK


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

damn that always sucks... 


SirGreenThumb said:


> My seeds germinated, they just didn't sprout.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

That looks like it would taste so good and I love me some concord grape juice.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> damn that always sucks...


Hell yea, I was pissed. I paid 22 for the kosher kush that didn't sprout and 16 for the pineapple express that didn't sprout. Pissing me off cause I've been wanting to make a cross of the pineapple express. Every time I try something happens and it gets all messed up.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

oh it sure does.. I was thinking about packing some up now .. sure wished I had someone around that liked smoking. lol I would totally fire this bowl up.. haha


SirGreenThumb said:


> That looks like it would taste so good and I love me some concord grape juice.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

you know its funny you said that.. I have been having issues with KK also. I tried 2 of the 5 I had scored a few months back, neither popped & that's not like me at all to loose a seed. Have had same issues with this set of Shoreline I snagged to. I finely got 1 to take TG.. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Hell yea, I was pissed. I paid 22 for the kosher kush that didn't sprout and 16 for the pineapple express that didn't sprout. Pissing me off cause I've been wanting to make a cross of the pineapple express. Every time I try something happens and it gets all messed up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> oh it sure does.. I was thinking about packing some up now .. sure wished I had someone around that liked smoking. lol I would totally fire this bowl up.. haha


Yea I feel on that I miss smoking out with people. My fiancee doesn't smoke and all the people I used to smoke with, we all went a separate direction. They wanted to stay hoodlums and I wanted to make something of myself. 

I would totally smoke it with you though.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

PE is a really good strain. Dont stress bro. It will just take time & allot of patience  what I have seen you have kicked out looks really good  keep up the great work 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Hell yea, I was pissed. I paid 22 for the kosher kush that didn't sprout and 16 for the pineapple express that didn't sprout. Pissing me off cause I've been wanting to make a cross of the pineapple express. Every time I try something happens and it gets all messed up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> you know its funny you said that.. I have been having issues with KK also. I tried 2 of the 5 I had scored a few months back, neither popped & that's not like me at all to loose a seed. Have had same issues with this set of Shoreline I snagged to. I finely got 1 to take TG..


I only ordered it cause I had asked in the random jibber jabber what everyone would recommend and they all pretty much said the KK. I would have went with what stew recommended, but they were all sold out. GSC.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> PE is a really good strain. Dont stress bro. It will just take time & allot of patience  what I have seen you have kicked out looks really good  keep up the great work


Yea, what happen the first time with the PE is I was going to cross it with aurora indica and was going to call it roaring pineapple, but the aurora indica messed up on me..

Looks like I need to get that strain made since the world is telling me its gonna be a strong cross. haha. 

Here is my old grow journal that I shut down cause hardly anyone came to it.. Kinda hurt my feelings.. LoL

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sirgreenthumbs-12-12-from-seed-grow-journal.752901/


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

see bro... ughhh neither does my wife!! Although I have to smoke cause of a sleep disorder.. Really does help.  haha well hell yeah.. lets fire it up 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea I feel on that I miss smoking out with people. My fiancee doesn't smoke and all the people I used to smoke with, we all went a separate direction. They wanted to stay hoodlums and I wanted to make something of myself.
> 
> I would totally smoke it with you though.


----------



## kmog33 (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

I hear that.. I have the AI in my private stock. Hadnt ran it in awhile.. I have to ask though. Did you like the toke?


SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, what happen the first time with the PE is I was going to cross it with aurora indica and was going to call it roaring pineapple, but the aurora indica messed up on me..
> 
> Looks like I need to get that strain made since the world is telling me its gonna be a strong cross. haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> see bro... ughhh neither does my wife!! Although I have to smoke cause of a sleep disorder.. Really does help.  haha well hell yeah.. lets fire it up View attachment 3142803


I do as well. I have insomnia and I'm completely out of bud so I probably wont even go to bed, so work will be fun tomorrow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that.. I have the AI in my private stock. Hadnt ran it in awhile.. I have to ask though. Did you like the toke?


Aurora indica? 

OMG yes.. I found out after a solid 1 month cure that dense indica pheno will have you on stupid. I'm really bad about waiting for my stuff to cure for a month, but I had so much that I had like 2 buds left in the jar after a month and attempted to smoke a bowl of it and only made it through like 2 hits off my bong before I nearly fell out.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 1, 2014)

mine ended up having a super earthy taste. idk maybe I didnt cure it long enough or some shit. However I feel at least 4 to 5 week cure should bring out some of the flavs of the strain.. didnt do it with the pheno I had 4 some reason. lol


SirGreenThumb said:


> Aurora indica?
> 
> OMG yes.. I found out after a solid 1 month cure that dense indica pheno will have you on stupid. I'm really bad about waiting for my stuff to cure for a month, but I had so much that I had like 2 buds left in the jar after a month and attempted to smoke a bowl of it and only made it through like 2 hits off my bong before I nearly fell out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> mine ended up having a super earthy taste. idk maybe I didnt cure it long enough or some shit. However I feel at least 4 to 5 week cure should bring out some of the flavs of the strain.. didnt do it with the pheno I had 4 some reason. lol


Yea, knowing my luck with how this cross is going I'm liable to order some AA seeds and get the wrong pheno. 

But yea, that stuff is strong with the right pheno.. I think my body really likes northern lights based strains. Big bang is pretty potent also imo.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

I made fire crackers out of blue dream a while back. it took almost 2 hours to hit me, but when it did, I went to sleep for 3 hours.. The floral taste along with the peanut butter and dab of chocolate syrup I added was amazing. I used a full gram of it on two crackers.. Big mistake since I didn't get to stay awake for the high.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 1, 2014)

I was able to snag 3 packs from Bodhi. Lucky Charms, Mothers Milk and Tranquil Elephantizer. These are for next winter.. I have Goji OG in flower now.


----------



## charface (May 1, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I made fire crackers out of blue dream a while back. it took almost 2 hours to hit me, but when it did, I went to sleep for 3 hours.. The floral taste along with the peanut butter and dab of chocolate syrup I added was amazing. I used a full gram of it on two crackers.. Big mistake since I didn't get to stay awake for the high.


Did you grow it?
If so how long did it take to finish?
Im putting a few outdoors and have never grown it before.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

charface said:


> Did you grow it?
> If so how long did it take to finish?
> Im putting a few outdoors and have never grown it before.


No I bought it for 400oz. 
I did however find a seed in it amazingly and I grew it out but it was male. It grows real nice. I had it in happy frog organic soil. I had also topped it and got 4 tops. You can probably see them. 






And here is the blue dream I had


----------



## charface (May 1, 2014)

looks like a beast


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

That bag was only a quarter. I split them up in 4 bags.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

charface said:


> looks like a beast


It was growing really well. I had an auto going so it was just stuck in veg until it finished, but it presexed and it was a male. I was quite upset cause that was some damn good smoke.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

Forgot to add that was with 1 month 2 days of veg.


----------



## charface (May 1, 2014)

I seen some 12 footers on youtube today. 
If I can avoid mold problems this year ill be happy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

charface said:


> I seen some 12 footers on youtube today.
> If I can avoid mold problems this year ill be happy.


You having mold problems outdoor? was humidity a factor?

Yea, that was only like 14" at that time.


----------



## charface (May 1, 2014)

It is on a friends property in washington state and the rain is brutal on the sativa leaning strains.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 1, 2014)

Yea, I don't have to worry about rain in my tent.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 3, 2014)

This is what you all get to look forward too.


----------



## Medinugs (May 3, 2014)

5 days before harvest.


----------



## charface (May 4, 2014)

This is my little harliquen.
Probably 3-4 weeks in.
The plant the clone came from
tested at 5 thc 11 cbd.

Pretty shiney for a low thc strain.
Guess I just diddnt expect it.

With stuff like this out there you better try before you buy if you expext to get high.
Back dosent hurt but you'll still wanna cry.

Mmmmmm Imma wrappa.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 5, 2014)

Why are you growing such a high cbd strain?


----------



## kmog33 (May 5, 2014)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## charface (May 5, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Why are you growing such a high cbd strain?


I know people with friends with cancer n other old people problems.
Plus I dont really like being high
I have some rooting for an outdoor so we can get a good batch


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 5, 2014)

charface said:


> I know people with friends with cancer n other old people problems.
> Plus I dont really like being high


I figured the first part, the second, not so much.


----------



## charface (May 5, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I figured the first part, the second, not so much.


Lol. t makes me paranoid.
I have an indica thats working pretty well though


----------



## GroErr (May 5, 2014)

These are gearing up for some serious frost by the time they finish, Day 30 12/12, Jack The Ripper...


----------



## OR Stoner (May 5, 2014)

*Blue Doggy Dogg #11*


----------



## CanNewbus (May 5, 2014)

GroErr said:


> These are gearing up for some serious frost by the time they finish, Day 30 12/12, Jack The Ripper...View attachment 3145112 View attachment 3145113 View attachment 3145114


Looks delicious. I have been wanting to smoke some jack the ripper. How's the smoke?


----------



## GroErr (May 5, 2014)

CanNewbus said:


> Looks delicious. I have been wanting to smoke some jack the ripper. How's the smoke?


Thanks, it's looking great so far, only about 1/2 way through so really looking forward to the frost in another 30-35 days. Wish I knew what it smoked like, haven't tried it, this is my first grow of JTR but it sounded amazing (prefer sats) and it's looking like it may live up to its billing. Looking forward to sampling it in a few weeks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 5, 2014)

charface said:


> Lol. t makes me paranoid.
> I have an indica thats working pretty well though


LoL, what sort of paranoid? You think someone is going to come get you?

Only paranoia I get from smoking good weed is when I think I forgot to do something and it freaks me out.

Example: I just started my new grow and I had finished cleaning and setting up my tent. Well, my ballast sits outside the tent and is on the floor and I had remembered that I left a piece of cardboard close to the ballast from a box that was torn off and I had smoked a couple bowls and went for 4 mile hike. During the hike, I paused, and thought OH SHIT( I just remembered the cardboard I had seen earlier) I ran back to my truck and came back home to find out that I did in fact remove the cardboard from that area. 

I was very relieved.


----------



## Gs3000 (May 5, 2014)

Check out my Pitbulls, Blue Dreams and Tahoe OG


----------



## charface (May 5, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL, what sort of paranoid? You think someone is going to come get you?
> 
> Only paranoia I get from smoking good weed is when I think I forgot to do something and it freaks me out.
> 
> ...


Paranoid is prolly not a good word.
I just get anxious and my thoughts race.


----------



## Merlin34 (May 5, 2014)

A couple nice grapefruit colas and some at two month cure time.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 5, 2014)

A lil skywalker og to start the summer off.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 5, 2014)

charface said:


> Paranoid is prolly not a good word.
> I just get anxious and my thoughts race.


Its the opposite for me. When I smoke its the only time I can concentrate on one specific thing otherwise my adhd gets in the way and I start doing too many different things at once. 

My thoughts race all the time and is the main reason why I have insomnia.. Can never go to sleep cause my mind wont shut up.


----------



## Gs3000 (May 5, 2014)

Tahoe OG


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

Now some Tahoe is some DANK ass hit.. 


Gs3000 said:


> Tahoe OG
> 
> View attachment 3145785 View attachment 3145786


----------



## Adrosmokin (May 5, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Well, I'm completely out of weed and most of my seeds that I made don't seem very viable as they will crush with not a lot of pressure.
> 
> Has anyone grown out anything from ch9?


My first grow was Bubba Kush 33 from CH9. Didn't really know what I was doing then, had some high pH issues, finished a small plant. Don't remember much about it except it had rock hard buds and that Out of the three I grew, the Bubba was my fav.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

I still like my BBK though.. good to the last hit. Whats yours taste like  mine has a that infamous kush taste with hints of berries. just something bout that Kush taste I really like.    sorry bout the hair n the soup (pic) lol...


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

quang og small nug
dam i want to say it the yoda alien skywalker og i hope it is it smells like it fuck i could be wrong i hope it is..


----------



## Gs3000 (May 5, 2014)

More Tahoe OG

ps - the site is acting funny! May be a double post


----------



## Gs3000 (May 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I still like my BBK though.. good to the last hit. Whats yours taste like  mine has a that infamous kush taste with hints of berries. just something bout that Kush taste I really like.  View attachment 3145826 View attachment 3145827View attachment 3145829 sorry bout the hair n the soup (pic) lol...


Kush with nuts and fruit - a real knock out.


----------



## thump easy (May 5, 2014)

oboma came out smaller this round but still good..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

Hell yeah it is.. No bullshit. Shit nails me. Chink eyed n shit.


Gs3000 said:


> Kush with nuts and fruit - a real knock out.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 5, 2014)

Now I really like the looks of this Quang bro.. Shit looks dank as hell.


thump easy said:


> quang og small nugView attachment 3145828
> dam i want to say it the yoda alien skywalker og i hope it is it smells like it fuck i could be wrong i hope it is..View attachment 3145834


----------



## thump easy (May 6, 2014)

well i gota say Dankster 420 you yourself aint bad at all as a matter of fact your one of the best on hear along with a few others!!! Thanks


----------



## T Ray (May 6, 2014)

Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Querkle





Jesus OG- Bling Pheno





T-Ray


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 6, 2014)

I need to stop coming here.. I'm so jelly.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 7, 2014)

thump easy said:


> well i gota say Dankster 420 you yourself aint bad at all as a matter of fact your one of the best on hear along with a few others!!! Thanks


Thanks bro. That really does mean allot 2 me.  Im just glad I still have the ability to use the gift God gave me to grow one of his many creations.  thanks again.


----------



## T Ray (May 7, 2014)

thump easy said:


> quang og small nugView attachment 3145828
> dam i want to say it the yoda alien skywalker og i hope it is it smells like it fuck i could be wrong i hope it is..View attachment 3145834



That Qaung OG is looking proper. Nice thumb.


----------



## Medinugs (May 7, 2014)

Medinugs said:


> View attachment 31438175 days before harvest.


Next round, day 29 12/12, 5 more weeks to go. I getta woody every time I visit these ladies.


----------



## rory420420 (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Medinugs (May 7, 2014)

Frosty n frozen woolly mammoth dicks incoming, lmao


----------



## SlimTim (May 7, 2014)

Frosty frosty

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

T Ray said:


> Pre 98 Bubba Kush x Querkle
> 
> View attachment 3146550
> 
> ...


These are some of the best pictures I have ever seen. They look fake they're so good. 
If there was rep I'd give it to you.


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 8, 2014)

Hell yeah.. Lookin stink.  looks like your already growing outdoors. Damn I sure wished I lived in an area that I could start now. lol


rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3147901 View attachment 3147901


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

nah bro,my indoor house is in the neck of the woods even bigfoots scared to go to..once in a while i take a few out on the deck for fresh air and sun..then i cut the bitch and hang her upside down


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

Diesel is getting iced up, and throwing some really gorgeous purple.







Has a bit to go.







Popcorn don't look bad either.


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

that pure diesel?


----------



## Pinworm (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> that pure diesel?


 Yerp. She sure puts on a show.


----------



## Sativied (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3147901 View attachment 3147901


How many differences are we supposed to find


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2014)

Email me a nug of that Rory, awesome looking stuff. Beautiful shots.


----------



## Sparkticus (May 8, 2014)

A bit early but...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 8, 2014)

6th generation Purple Voodoo --->  PV -->  

Desert Diesel -->  DD -->  DD is in her 3 week of 12/12  she should be covered come week 9


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

looks very sativa


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 8, 2014)

Which 1?  The Purple Voodoo (6th gen) is no doubt very Sativa. The Desert Diesel on the other hand is Indica dominate.


rory420420 said:


> looks very sativa


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

visually,both! very thin leaves..no doubt sexy,i was just observing..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks  heres our F1 K.A.S.I. I cant remember if I showed her on here. Recently featured in Hightimes. crop 03 - 15- 14  she is a 4 way consisting of Kush/Afghan/Sativa/Indica.  bomb toke she has. Taste like concord grapes. 


rory420420 said:


> visually,both! very thin leaves..no doubt sexy,i was just observing..


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

umm..its your avatar..lol..guess you have showed it..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 8, 2014)

lol.. yeah, but if everyone is like me needing glasses, its hard on us old farts seeing those little tars. 


rory420420 said:


> umm..its your avatar..lol..guess you have showed it..


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

im older than caveman compost...lol


----------



## T Ray (May 8, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> These are some of the best pictures I have ever seen. They look fake they're so good.
> If there was rep I'd give it to you.



Thank you kindly. I actually have only been taking pics since a little while after I joined here.

All my pics are taken with same equip pretty much (ring light acquired a little later).

Pretty much all my pics from the beginning are here in threads/posts by me (though Riu lost a bunch).

You can see the pic progression first hand.


Subcool, TCCurtis,Ocan, TGA got me drooling and inspired me to learn a new skill/hobby.

I am big fan for the frosty, great tasting/smelling, strong sativa leaning hybrids.

This has been one of my fav threads for a long time. Always post my best shots here.


T-Ray


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

T Ray said:


> Thank you kindly. I actually have only been taking pics since a little while after I joined here.
> 
> All my pics are taken with same equip pretty much (ring light acquired a little later).
> 
> ...


I love photography, but most of my pics end up getting taken under my hps which takes a lot out of the quality. So do you use the flash on your camera or do you just use the ring light? 

I have a nice nikon and I would love to know the setup you have.


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

ive taken up a love of snapping pics of flowers..its fun..ive realized full sun or veg room pics ard best...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> ive taken up a love of snapping pics of flowers..its fun..ive realized full sun or veg room pics ard best...


Like under a HID or cfls? My veg room is my flower room and all I use is an hps.. I can take my plants to the bathroom with 6 cfls in there..


----------



## rory420420 (May 8, 2014)

cfls..i have 24 4ft t5 tubes...
outside is best..low light with a flash really shows off the trichs tho!


----------



## T Ray (May 8, 2014)

2011 Nikon coolpix with 1cm macro capabilities.

Makeshift Ring light, tri pod, black plush background fabric.

Noticed big diff with ring light, manual white balance and proper lighting/angles.


Under $300 total.

And yes no hps or flash allowed. 


Constant direct light on the object of focus is best. It's what makes the ring light huge.


T-Ray


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

T Ray said:


> 2011 Nikon coolpix with 1cm macro capabilities.
> 
> Makeshift Ring light, tri pod, black plush background fabric.
> 
> ...


I have a a nikon coolpix L20.. And I just went and got this 24 led work light.





Think this will work for the macro pics? I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 8, 2014)

Outdoor pic with flash to dark out the background and brighten the foreground. 


I love my camera, it takes beautiful pictures. Here is a nice macro of a bug I seen on one of my walks.


----------



## Sparkticus (May 9, 2014)

T Ray said:


> 2011 Nikon coolpix with 1cm macro capabilities.
> 
> Makeshift Ring light, tri pod, black plush background fabric.
> 
> ...


Love my coolpix. It's 16.0 megapixels now. They've made some improvements to the macro mode, too. A really solid little camera at $200.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> Love my coolpix. It's 16.0 megapixels now. They've made some improvements to the macro mode, too. A really solid little camera at $200.


Sounds like the one I have. Hard to get that f3.0 though and it won't take a pic with that f stop with the flash raised.


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

flower pharm said:


> View attachment 3149300 View attachment 3149296 View attachment 3149297


What sort of camera you have?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

I just tried out using the 24led light on my seedling.. Worked pretty good. Need to make a couple more adjustments, but all in all should work out.



Click on the pics to see an up close version of the frosty...


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

flower pharm said:


> View attachment 3149300 View attachment 3149296 View attachment 3149297


 fuji fine pix 2900 was like 110bucks does way more than i can.


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I just tried out using the 24led light on my seedling.. Worked pretty good. Need to make a couple more adjustments, but all in all should work out.
> View attachment 3149306
> View attachment 3149307
> 
> Click on the pics to see an up close version of the frosty...


 awesome


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

flower pharm said:


> fuji fine pix 2900 was like 110bucks does way more than i can.


Pics looked great.. 
Good job.. My camera was like 260.


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Pics looked great..
> Good job.. My camera was like 260.


 i like your pics to think that bugs lookin at ya


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 9, 2014)

bodhi superstious 5 weeks in


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> bodhi superstious 5 weeks inView attachment 3149314 View attachment 3149316


 i think its stuck to my screen


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

flower pharm said:


> i like your pics to think that bugs lookin at ya


Yea haha, it kept walking around that flower and I was chasing it trying to get a pic of it.. 
Guess he was looking at me like, dude, I'm so gonna bite your face.


----------



## flower pharm (May 9, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea haha, it kept walking around that flower and I was chasing it trying to get a pic of it..
> Guess he was looking at me like, dude, I'm so gonna bite your face.


 ya i think maybe that stem was his


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 9, 2014)

flower pharm said:


> ya i think maybe that stem was his


Yea he may want to be careful with all that spider web on there, he may get eaten.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 9, 2014)

Some Grape Ape. Cured for 2 months.. The smell is so serious..


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 9, 2014)

nice dlopez wish i was tokein that right now


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)

some shots i took today


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2014)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

Day 49 dat Grape Who.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 14, 2014)

One more


----------



## bigbudheadshrimp (May 14, 2014)

Deep Sleep (Larry OG x Pre-98 Bubba) from Progressive Options Genetics
 
Currently curing. Harvested at day 56.


----------



## aussie originals (May 15, 2014)

deep sleep looks real nice


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 15, 2014)

Very nice deep sleep. Look like some super fire


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 15, 2014)

bigbudheadshrimp said:


> Deep Sleep (Larry OG x Pre-98 Bubba) from Progressive Options Genetics
> View attachment 3152670
> Currently curing. Harvested at day 56.


how do you like that strain? does it live up to the name? looking for meds for insomnia. 
I use PO too.


----------



## OscarLaGrouch (May 15, 2014)

week 7 sorry for the HPS lighting.


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 16, 2014)

My other strain


----------



## SlimTim (May 16, 2014)

Agent Orange

Bubblegum

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## racerboy71 (May 16, 2014)

Is that Stella, blue dream, Rory?? Such a frost monster..


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2014)

yep...she sparkles..cant wait till sunday when i see her again..


----------



## indicat33 (May 16, 2014)

Speed Haze, Indica pheno just got the chop today. Can't wait for the cured product. Very nice and Smooth, with a delicious sweet n sour smell / aftertaste. >< Potent Shit-  ---- and this was on a microwaved sample ...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 17, 2014)

Oh yeah, well:
Oh you just wait.. she gonna be one frosty mofo..


----------



## SxIstew (May 17, 2014)

Purple Dream SE -


----------



## Sativied (May 17, 2014)

"Inside a Jar"


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 17, 2014)

Sativied said:


> "Inside a Jar"View attachment 3155480


Nice..
Oh by the way, your kitty looks a bit cold.


----------



## AtownSmoker (May 17, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 17, 2014)

Plushberry 

Indica pheno.



Day 52


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 17, 2014)

Ace of Spades

Day 52.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 18, 2014)

Afghan Kush bud today. Looking pretty frosty to me.


----------



## CanNewbus (May 18, 2014)

PoodleBud said:


> Afghan Kush bud today. Looking pretty frosty to me.


 What did you use to take that photo? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sparkticus (May 18, 2014)

PoodleBud said:


> Afghan Kush bud today. Looking pretty frosty to me.


I wanna snap off a trich and walk around with it like a lollipop, haha.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 18, 2014)

CanNewbus said:


> What did you use to take that photo?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


I have a Nikon Coolpix S8000 that has a great macro. As little as 1mm, and great resolution so you can really zoom in.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (May 18, 2014)

Sorry for the lighting, zoom in tho!!! This is sleepwalker. Not Skywalker.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (May 18, 2014)

The pic with hand, sleepwalker. Pic with soda, San Diego bull rider, the buckets sleepwalker and an old school o.g.


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2014)

nice! i see you have prepared to make the bubble hash...lol...nice buds bro!


----------



## rory420420 (May 18, 2014)

purple haze


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 19, 2014)

Blue amnesia day 58. I'm new to riu. This is ebbn flow on day 6 of flush.


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 19, 2014)

More shots. Coming down in a few day. Let me know what you think guys!


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

looking nice...have fun here at r.i.u...no other place in the world will make you feel so at home,then insult your mother..lol


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks mayneee I love these autos


----------



## GroErr (May 19, 2014)

Jack The Ripper Day 44 of 12/12, 10-15 days to go, continues to pack on the frost under the LED's...


----------



## indicat33 (May 19, 2014)

This black ant is either stuck in trichomes or stoned to death


----------



## rory420420 (May 19, 2014)

thats weird..trichs all over the leaves,but none on the brachts...


----------



## indicat33 (May 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> thats weird..trichs all over the leaves,but none on the brachts...


Yeah, I think it's a result of using CFL's / They just didn't fill out properly and some areas of the garden received less light than i would have liked.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

PoodleBud said:


> I have a Nikon Coolpix S8000 that has a great macro. As little as 1mm, and great resolution so you can really zoom in.


Did you know that if you don't raise the flash and use the macro setting and zoom all the way to 0 and focus you can get the f.stop to 3.0..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

Warning! Very naughty picture:


----------



## Sparkticus (May 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Warning! Very naughty picture:
> View attachment 3157296


It's bud porn! Haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> It's bud porn! Haha


Not sure if that would be underage porn or not..  
That plant has balls as well. They're on the first node.. On the 2nd and third node is female flowers..  Its the auto in my sig.. I stressed her from topping and she grew some balls.


----------



## PoodleBud (May 19, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Did you know that if you don't raise the flash and use the macro setting and zoom all the way to 0 and focus you can get the f.stop to 3.0..


I did know that, actually.  This is my 3rd or 4th Coolpix; they're great little cameras, perfect for anything macro. It's the camera I keep in my car.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 19, 2014)

PoodleBud said:


> I did know that, actually.  This is my 3rd or 4th Coolpix; they're great little cameras, perfect for anything macro. It's the camera I keep in my car.


I have one also.. Obviously.  L820


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (May 20, 2014)

My creation.

Grape Who

Grape Ape x Dr.Who

Finished in 53 days. Not one Herm.

Super Dank.













Lmk what u guys think..


----------



## bigbudheadshrimp (May 20, 2014)

OscarLaGrouch said:


> how do you like that strain? does it live up to the name? looking for meds for insomnia.
> I use PO too.


 Sure does. Also yields very well if topped/trained for multiple tops, and if you prune on or before day 21 of flower. Averaged 8oz per plant with 6 weeks veg and 1000w vertical.


----------



## SlimTim (May 20, 2014)

SxIstew said:


> Purple Dream SE -





SirGreenThumb said:


> Warning! Very naughty picture:
> View attachment 3157296


beautiful Porn!!!


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 21, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> beautiful Porn!!!


Very nice!!!!!! Let us know how the smoke is!

Sent from my XT897 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TheHazeNKushSmoker (May 21, 2014)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> My creation.
> 
> Grape Who
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## SlimTim (May 21, 2014)

tr0ck47 said:


> Very nice!!!!!! Let us know how the smoke is!
> 
> Sent from my XT897 using Rollitup mobile app


those were not my pics but I know who's they are and I'm sure it was dank stuff just being from him


----------



## SlimTim (May 21, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> those were not my pics but I know who's they are and I'm sure it was dank stuff just being from him


I don't want credit where it's not due


----------



## tr0ck47 (May 21, 2014)

Good man. Ha

Sent from my XT897 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mc130p (May 21, 2014)

Here's a Liberty Haze that I'm working on (the frostiest of my bunch):


And a few more, not so frosty but still pretty nice, imo 

Lost Coast OG:
 
Desert Diesel:


----------



## SackProduce420 (May 23, 2014)

Here's some auto black cream by sweet seeds.. All organic 





http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/sackproduce420/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsbb0d5d4b.jpg.html




http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/sackproduce420/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsa5c54ff0.jpg.html




http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/sackproduce420/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpse7588b8d.jpg.html




http://s1282.photobucket.com/user/sackproduce420/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps1683226b.jpg.html
Edit: my pictures aren't showing up


----------



## 0690noob (May 23, 2014)

G13 blue og 1 month veg 1 month flower aquaponics wam!


----------



## dochickory (May 24, 2014)

So this is at day 80 since flip she's dressed in trichomes.


----------



## youngDee (May 24, 2014)

This is a great thread.

Heres my Girl scout cookies and purple cheese


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

Here's my F1 Brush Hog.. Week 2 flowering.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

& my Marie's Sapphire - purple pheno


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

I see your point  haha


SirGreenThumb said:


> Warning! Very naughty picture:
> View attachment 3157296


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 24, 2014)

He sure does have some really nice pictures 


SlimTim said:


> beautiful Porn!!!


----------



## CanNewbus (May 25, 2014)

Girl scout cookie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## redbeard420 (May 25, 2014)

She could be a contender...


----------



## Merlin34 (May 25, 2014)

Supercropped Grapefruit cola

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## Merlin34 (May 25, 2014)

And... I didn't put in the pic... Oops.

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## redbeard420 (May 25, 2014)

Merlin34 said:


> And... I didn't put in the pic... Oops.
> 
> Sent from Northern Colorado.


Damn son your girl has a bit of a weight issue lol. Always did like those chunky girls


----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (May 27, 2014)

Weird shots rory, looks great though.

I finally switched to flowering again, currently transitioning. Going to be the weirdest run ever, 5 mutants (whorled phyllotaxy and fasciation), and a couple of normal ones. One of them, late clone, is a reveg and now has huge fans with single leaflets. Anyway, should have some bud shots again soon. All from the frosty seedlings I posted a while back. I got nearly 50 of them at the moment, selecting for F2 generation.

Popped a couple of days ago:


Got one Late Night in a bottle with coco for a quick test, it's the one from post https://www.rollitup.org/t/whos-got-the-fostiest-buds-lets-see-how-frosty-a-bud-can-really-get.330370/page-329#post-10426439 Someone asked if they stay frosty, well, 5 weeks later, sexed:

Topside:


Frosty stipule:


----------



## HydroGp (May 27, 2014)

Looks really awesome!


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2014)

You know it is REALLY frosty when you don't need to zoom right up to a teeny little bud... This girl is only half way







Her little sister







'Lung Rape'


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 27, 2014)

LOVING those trichs Rory. They look MASSIVE. Gods bless some proper altitude eh


----------



## GroErr (May 28, 2014)

Last shots before the chop, getting too cold in the room with all that frost, time to chop, chop this weekend...
Jack The Ripper:


----------



## rory420420 (May 28, 2014)

yea,the color spectrum of the plants vs the hps makes the trichs pop against that back color..rest assured,stella is a snow field like the pics indicate..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 28, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yea,the color spectrum of the plants vs the hps makes the trichs pop against that back color..rest assured,stella is a snow field like the pics indicate..


May I have the settings on your camera?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 29, 2014)

JTR is the shit in my book! Thats what I used for my Dream Reaper cross.  they do look similar  


GroErr said:


> Last shots before the chop, getting too cold in the room with all that frost, time to chop, chop this weekend...
> Jack The Ripper:
> View attachment 3164561
> View attachment 3164563


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> JTR is the shit in my book! Thats what I used for my Dream Reaper cross.  they do look similar  View attachment 3165230


Ha, they look like sisters  JTR is a keeper for sure. First time I've grown it and had a male pop this round, collected lots of pollen, he'll be fathering a few strains for me


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 29, 2014)

I hear that. When I grew that JTR out, I shit you not I got 3 embryos from 1 seed bro.. I did a thread on here somewhere on the grow. https://www.rollitup.org/p/9850613/ there it was 


GroErr said:


> Ha, they look like sisters  JTR is a keeper for sure. First time I've grown it and had a male pop this round, collected lots of pollen, he'll be fathering a few strains for me


----------



## GroErr (May 29, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that. When I grew that JTR out, I shit you not I got 3 embryos from 1 seed bro.. I did a thread on here somewhere on the grow. https://www.rollitup.org/p/9850613/ there it was


Funny, the male I mentioned was a twin, I had a journal going on it for a bit. Someone else posted they've had twins from JTR as well. Sounds like a trait in this line. Love the structure of this plant, the female I just posted wasn't a twin but grew out naturally as if I had mainlined it...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 29, 2014)

I hear that.. Yeah I have had a few do this on me. Thats how Ive ended up with allot of a few breeders gear. lol Was lucky as hell to end with 2 females & 1 male on that one though. People doubting it, and dint even believe it with pics. lol Yeah they seem to love being trained. I let 1 go in just 1 main massive cola. She branched off of that twice with popcorn buds. I like them Christmas tree looking ladies myself every once in awhile  haha


GroErr said:


> Funny, the male I mentioned was a twin, I had a journal going on it for a bit. Someone else posted they've had twins from JTR as well. Sounds like a trait in this line. Love the structure of this plant, the female I just posted wasn't a twin but grew out naturally as if I had mainlined it...


----------



## rory420420 (May 29, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> May I have the settings on your camera?


its a camera phone.all i do is take the pic,sharpen the image and crop if necessary..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> its a camera phone.all i do is take the pic,sharpen the image and crop if necessary..


Ah ok..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

HAHAHAHA Pineapple express PURP!!


----------



## SlimTim (May 29, 2014)

Baby Frost Bag Seed

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (May 29, 2014)

lol..i played with colors on another site..took pics,made em all purple...i got that purp yo!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 29, 2014)

*303 Bio-Chem*





*
OG x Mango Haze.*


----------



## bigworm6969 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> lol..i played with colors on another site..took pics,made em all purple...i got that purp yo!


Yea I couldn't resist. It matches my original in my avatar perfectly. Just a two different colors with them trichomes shinning.  Was fun to do.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 29, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> *303 Bio-Chem*
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165794
> ...


Those are damn fine.. Good work.


----------



## T Ray (May 31, 2014)

"Hulk #3"









Lemon G'sus






T-Ray


----------



## Sativied (May 31, 2014)

Did someone mention twin? These came both from the same seed. One of 'm was a monocot (the top one).


Late Night, day 6 12/12:


----------



## duudical (Jun 2, 2014)

Humboldt Blue Dream @ Day 67 - I have seen tons of negative comments on this strain, but mine was bomb (only grew a single fem seed, but cloned her many time; must have received a good seed and good pheno); every plant I flowered from this plant was literally greasy with trichomes clear out to the tips of the fan leaves around the buds.

 

Reserva Privada Sour Diesel @ Day 25 - first time growing this strain; super vigorous growth in veg, towering stretch in the first three weeks (started at 18", she is now about 48-50"), flowers are bulking up, and the buds look like they are coated in glass; I have heard good things so I am excited to see how she smokes. Plan on taking her the full 10 weeks and she is currently at Day 35 so she has another 5 weeks to go. She is in a 5 gal waterfarm and gets fed H16 Bud A+B, H&G BudXL, Terpinator, H16 Finish, H&G Drip Clean, Z7, Dutch Master Zone, Black Label Root Enhance (first 3 weeks of flower). In veg she was fed H16 Veg A+B, H&G Algen Extract, Compost Tea (Progress Earth compost-tea-in-a-box), H&G Drip Clean, Z7, Growtastic EPG (myco), H16 Prime, Black Label Root Enhance


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2014)

fireballs F2
Alligator Kush F1


----------



## DonPetro (Jun 2, 2014)

LemonHaze×Chernobyl @ 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 2, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> HAHAHAHA Pineapple express PURP!!
> View attachment 3165538


3 can play that game!


----------



## packetloss314 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bout 5 wks into flower- white widow

all comments and pictures posted by the entity known as packetloss314 are completely fiction and at times outright lies. all content was copied from the internet and all statements are from the mind of a lunatic.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 3, 2014)

Goji OG, Sorry there a bit blurry im tired its late and cant sleep.


----------



## ghb (Jun 3, 2014)

positively crusted!.

nice girl hammerhead, where did you find her?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2014)

Bodhi's Goji Og, Is that the only female you got out of the pack hammerhead?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 3, 2014)

No I got 3, 2 different Pheno's. This one I call the big leaf Pheno. She has 13" fan leaves. I still have 5 more seeds of Goji. I have 5 of his strain.
Lucky Charms
NL#5
Goji OG
Mothers Milk
Tranquil Elephantizer Remix v2


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 3, 2014)

Not trying to brag but...Honestly you guys aren't really fucking with me at all


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 3, 2014)

putting down everyone's attempt at Photography what a cool post .. Nice way of supporting your canna friends on the net.. Your pic is not even cannabis related.


----------



## ghb (Jun 3, 2014)

frosty bud lol, it was a joke i think.

or was what your writing joke too? double mindfuck


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 3, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> putting down everyone's attempt at Photography what a cool post .. Nice way of supporting your canna friends on the net..


Was a joke buddy. Your photos are beautiful ...props. chillout n burn 1


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 3, 2014)

I didn't think that was a joke. My post was no joke. Where all here to support ea other not put us down because someone pic's are better or worse.

Sarcasm is imposable to understand on the net. It has caused thousand s of disagreements. I never attempt it .


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 3, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I didn't think that was a joke. My post was no joke. Where all here to support ea other not put us down because someone pic's are better or worse.
> 
> Sarcasm is imposable to understand on the net. It has caused thousand s of disagreements. I never attempt it .


Better take an aspirin if ur pussy hurts that much...Jesus. it's a very blatant joke...how can one be so soft? I put a frosty rose bud n said I have frostier buds. You don't get it??? Lmao. I take back my compliment.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 3, 2014)

LMAO Nope I don't get stupid post's never have. Just like what you just posted asshat.. 

You got a big E-dick for sure


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 3, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> LMAO Nope I don't get stupid post's never have. Just like what you just posted asshat..
> 
> You got a big E-dick for sure


Have to compensate for my small real dick right?


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2014)

A little sarcasm and obscure humor is what keeps this site interesting to me. If it was only about growing 100% of course that may get rather dull at some point. the key to surviving forums is never take anything personal. also it's never all-about-you obviously!a moment to laugh,


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 3, 2014)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!


Get it out of the freezer before it dies.......


----------



## Da Mann (Jun 3, 2014)

Syrup


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 3, 2014)

abe supercro said:


> A little sarcasm and obscure humor is what keeps this site interesting to me. If it was only about growing 100% of course that may get rather dull at some point. the key to surviving forums is never take anything personal. also it's never all-about-you obviously!a moment to laugh,



This is not my 1st rodeo. I love talking about cannabis that's why I'm here and on many other sites. It's never boring for me. its been part of my life for 30+ years Been around for decades on canna forums. I'm an old head form the 60's. I'm always respectful to everyone until I'm attacked. Sarcasm doesn't work on the net. More disagreements are caused by this then any other thing.. 85% time it gets lost in translation.. You need body language and the way it's spoken to get it. I love humor just as much as the next guy. you have to be clear of intent with at least a J/K at the end of your Sarcastic post. All I said was I didn't think it was funny. putting down other pics is not cool. I thought he was serious hence my response. I don't take anything personal but I will defend myself when attacked.. There was no need for language like that. This is my last response to this non sense....


303 Bio-Chem..


----------



## abe supercro (Jun 3, 2014)

you make good points hammerhead, nice colas too! 

often I've forgotten to add JK to the end of a few of my sillier ambiguous "asshat" (lol?) posts, although i prefer jk jk.


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 3, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> This is not my 1st rodeo. I love talking about cannabis that's why I'm here and on many other sites. It's never boring for me. its been part of my life for 30+ years Been around for decades on canna forums. I'm an old head form the 60's. I'm always respectful to everyone until I'm attacked. Sarcasm doesn't work on the net. More disagreements are caused by this then any other thing.. 85% time it gets lost in translation.. You need body language and the way it's spoken to get it. I love humor just as much as the next guy. you have to be clear of intent with at least a J/K at the end of your Sarcastic post. All I said was I didn't think it was funny. putting down other pics is not cool. I thought he was serious hence my response. I don't take anything personal but I will defend myself when attacked.. There was no need for language like that. This is my last response to this non sense....
> 
> 
> 303 Bio-Chem..
> ...


Hey I can appreciate that my man. Was just going for a little humor...Sorry for the misunderstanding. I've had my fair share of misinterpretations of text so ...point taken. I'll hike my trollin Ass outa here until I have a real picture to share. Back to the bud porn


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2014)

This is the coolest thread on this site. You can come by daily and catch some bud porn, nice...


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 3, 2014)

I know, right?


GroErr said:


> This is the coolest thread on this site. You can come by daily and catch some bud porn, nice...


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 3, 2014)

GroErr said:


> This is the coolest thread on this site. You can come by daily and catch some bud porn, nice...


I like going back through the older pages..some serious gems in there.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, 300+ pages, nice to to get an idea of what the different strains look like, never enough time to grow them all


----------



## MegaBud (Jun 3, 2014)

Pre-98 Bubba Kush


----------



## skidsteer (Jun 4, 2014)

Only day 33 of flower. White Widow. will be updating weekly


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 4, 2014)

Goji OG, Starting flush next week on 1 of the plants.


----------



## bigbudheadshrimp (Jun 4, 2014)

Chemdawg D (Unverified / S1 91 Chemdawg) from Progressive Options Genetics





Harvested day 63. Dried and currently curing.


----------



## tiger mt. (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, nice tread! Inspiring! Will have to post a pic I hope begins to compare to some of this great stuff!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 4, 2014)

And this one is only half way lol







Trying to hide her purple with frost...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bio-Chem


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 7, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> And this one is only half way lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem are some frosty nuggets!!1 holy moly


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 7, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 3173672


Now how in the hell did you do that!


----------



## duudical (Jun 8, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Goji OG, Starting flush next week on 1 of the plants.
> View attachment 3171106 View attachment 3171101 View attachment 3171105


Those are some swollen calyxes!


----------



## duudical (Jun 8, 2014)

Bubba Kush, Day 59


----------



## Milovan (Jun 8, 2014)

* a Snow Frost bud*


----------



## skidsteer (Jun 8, 2014)

skidsteer said:


> View attachment 3170589
> 
> Only day 33 of flower. White Widow. will be updating weekly


Day 37 of Flower


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 8, 2014)

Milovan said:


> * a Snow Frost bud*
> 
> View attachment 3174170



WTH I have never seen an albino plant before!!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 8, 2014)

Its Light Bleached seen it before. nice pic.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 9, 2014)

LED...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 9, 2014)

Not the most frosty girl in the garden, but GODS IS SHE SEXAH!!! Yeah baby... Both are Salvador x Mendo Montage, Gage Green Genetics







Her little sister


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 9, 2014)

First time growing Med-Man Silver Skunk BX 1

Also, first time using a BML SPYDR 600 (led)

It's only been in 23 full days 

Double click on pics for full effect


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice Buds, Jesus those LEDS are expensive though. 

Think I'm going to go with area51


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 9, 2014)

BML uniformly covers a 4 x 4 area. to do that with A 51 you need 4 RW 75s, so price is similar

That said A51 is an excellent choice for small growers


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah I'm working in 2x5 closet right now, I'm only really using about 2x3 currently.

I like the rack system they use, the customization is cool. I've been looking at the suckers they sell right out of china, but I can't justify buying one that isn't modular. I can't be without a light while waiting for it to be fixed mid grow.

Also Med-Mans Conkusion hermied on me  it was right next to a training day which everyone has warned me would hermie and it hasn't so I don't think it was environment related. It might not have liked my soil mix. Don't know  Looks like you got a killer plant there though!


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 10, 2014)

Heres my Thai at 25 days! Can't wait till she done


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jun 11, 2014)

Bomb Seeds - Bubble Bomb Day 63 under 400w x2 in 3gal smart pot.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 11, 2014)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3176900 View attachment 3176901 View attachment 3176903 View attachment 3176904 View attachment 3176905


You can't tell where bud stops and trim starts lol


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm really liking this Pheno of Goji OG. I got 3 females from 5 seeds. 2 are similar phenos #1, #2 is not as far along looks close to#1 but not as vigorous. #3 pheno is much bushier then #1, #2 and doesn't have as big of leaves. Out of the 3 Phenos #1 seems to be the keeper so far. #2 is out, #3 still needs more time. I cant tell yet she is just starting to stack..

PHENO#1 46 DAYS FLOWER


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh looks so good! I want to try!


----------



## zmaxunder (Jun 12, 2014)

Now post any picture without camera flash... 

(Camera flash really makes trichs glow lol)

Heres mine without any camera flash...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have there are more in this thread. , here ya go. no flash HPS light only white balanced fixed to get rid of the Orange glow.


----------



## CanNewbus (Jun 12, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I have there are more in this thread. , here ya go. no flash HPS light only white balanced fixed to get rid of the Orange glow.
> 
> View attachment 3177974 View attachment 3177975
> View attachment 3177981
> View attachment 3177983


Looks great! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zmaxunder (Jun 13, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I have there are more in this thread. , here ya go. no flash HPS light only white balanced fixed to get rid of the Orange glow.
> 
> View attachment 3177974 View attachment 3177975
> View attachment 3177981
> View attachment 3177983



amazing brother.... just great.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice one Hammerhead. Clearly a(nother) OG Kush cross.


This is ICE x CH (clone of one of the frosty seedlings from earlier this year) at I don't know how many days exactly, two weeks roughly. Was fully mature including alternating and preflowers all over when I flipped the schedule.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 13, 2014)

Getting there


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 14, 2014)

Here is my first entry ever in the 'frosty' thread, they may not compare to some of the other pics but I think I they are looking good for 24 days of 12/12. 
This is a Jack Herer, I found the seed in a oz I bought over a year ago-it's turning out to be a great plant
 
Below is Bubba OG, 24days 12/12
 
Here's a different Bubba OG
 
Let me know what you guys think for 24 days of 12/12


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 14, 2014)

above pics were taken with my crappy bost mobile cell phone^I need to upgrade, lol. Anybody have a recommendation for a cheap(er)/nice camera?


----------



## CanNewbus (Jun 14, 2014)

Day 70 harvest day. GSC. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 14, 2014)

SinMint


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 14, 2014)

I use a PAS Nikon s8200 16.1mp for all the pics you see in here from me. Ebay 128$ used buy it now. I would not pay more then 150$ for this camera used. Don't bother with the new ones unless you find a good deal.

Goji


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 14, 2014)

CanNewbus said:


> Day 70 harvest day. GSC.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


Which GSC cause it looks really nice!


----------



## CanNewbus (Jun 14, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> Which GSC cause it looks really nice!


Not sure what pheno. It was a clone from Berkley. The person who gave it to me said it was just girls scout not a variation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 14, 2014)

Lohan (L.A confidential x trainwreck) reserva privada Colorado...61 days needs 10 more days... DWC using Botnicare Kind with hydroplex and sweet Raw...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 14, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Lohan (L.A confidential x trainwreck) reserva privada Colorado...61 days needs 10 more days... DWC using Botnicare Kind with hydroplex and sweet Raw...
> 
> View attachment 3179941 View attachment 3179943 View attachment 3179944 View attachment 3179946 View attachment 3179949


Nice shots Im growing same cross but by DNA. They call it Training Day.


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice shots Im growing same cross but by DNA. They call it Training Day.




Wtf. DNA and reserva privada are the same company.. why would they give it two names? These were purchased at The Clinic in Denver. They have been confusing the shit out of me trying to find any info.. thanks for letting me know.

The last one is hemlock (L.A x durban poison) its a mutant it did not form long colas just baseballs on top.. and it was grown in FF ocean forest.. its the only non hydro plant in that room it is by far the best smelling in the room. The pic shows no love.. its the only one that did not have any pH problems.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 15, 2014)

I 


CanNewbus said:


> Not sure what pheno. It was a clone from Berkley. The person who gave it to me said it was just girls scout not a variation.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


Was gonna say there's no way that's bc bud or Cali connection. I was thinking original or forum cut! She's beautiful. Berkeley I'm not familiar what is it? ( May be a stupid question lol) sad to think my bc bud GSC won't look anything like that!


----------



## CanNewbus (Jun 15, 2014)

Maine Buds said:


> I
> 
> Was gonna say there's no way that's bc bud or Cali connection. I was thinking original or forum cut! She's beautiful. Berkeley I'm not familiar what is it? ( May be a stupid question lol) sad to think my bc bud GSC won't look anything like that!


Berkeley is a city in the California Bay area so not far from where GSC originated. Wish I knew more about where they got it. I got it from a friend who got it from a friend. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 15, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> Wtf. DNA and reserva privada are the same company.. why would they give it two names? These were purchased at The Clinic in Denver. They have been confusing the shit out of me trying to find any info.. thanks for letting me know.
> 
> The last one is hemlock (L.A x durban poison) its a mutant it did not form long colas just baseballs on top.. and it was grown in FF ocean forest.. its the only non hydro plant in that room it is by far the best smelling in the room. The pic shows no love.. its the only one that did not have any pH problems.


Maybe "Training Day" is a bad batch of Lohan with a different name? Lots of Hermies in these beans from lots of folks. The Training Day is being given away free if you buy two packs of the Limited Collection. Mine didn't hermie, maybe one set of nana's on a lower bud we'll see if there's any seeds in her in a week or so. Going to run her again, this time was pure water, next time I'll run the teas I normally run and I bet I get some killer frost on her. I've only run one seed so far  Hasn't turned out bad, but everything from DNA has turned out nice.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 15, 2014)

bigbudheadshrimp said:


> Chemdawg D (Unverified / S1 91 Chemdawg) from Progressive Options Genetics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are ridiculous.

Piles of crystals, held together with vegetable matter.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 15, 2014)

Ripped Bubba no.2


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 16, 2014)

Goji OG, Almost done def a keeper..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 16, 2014)

lol, sorry, i'm getting a bit jealous looking at all of these nice pix, this is my so'cal bubba kush, almost two weeks of flowering.. should start packing on the bling in a few weeks..


----------



## thump easy (Jun 16, 2014)

same bud but unfortunatly a fly was traped on it i tried to pull it off but it was just to sticky this is a cross i made but i destroyed it ow well...
  sometimes you just think the grass is always greener on the other side.. dam i should have kept her... the legs were stuck to the bud it was just to sticky


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

LOL... I reduced this post to just one pic...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 17, 2014)

thump easy said:


> same bud but unfortunatly a fly was traped on it i tried to pull it off but it was just to sticky this is a cross i made but i destroyed it ow well...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA... you know it's going to be good when it acts as it's own sticky-trap lol... I had to clean a few stuck flies off the outdoor, two stuck mantids, a stuck spider, 3 moths and a few caterpillars. I laughed my ass off.


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2014)

truepunk87 said:


> Ripped Bubba no.2View attachment 3180644


That looks like some REAL clean and truly STICKY KUSH mon, BIG UP


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 17, 2014)

SinMint cookie


----------



## Jussblaz3420 (Jun 17, 2014)

Skunk #1 auto


----------



## Sativied (Jun 17, 2014)

Late Night 3weeks:


ICE x CH, 3 weeks 12/12:


Same plant other bud:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## bigmanc (Jun 18, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> View attachment 3182532


beautiful buddy, beautiful.


----------



## CanNewbus (Jun 18, 2014)

My gsc I just harvested. No flash cell phone photo. I had a pre-cure vaporizer and pipe session last night and it blew my mind.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## CanNewbus (Jun 18, 2014)

Same shot with flash. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 18, 2014)

OK not often I double-post the same set of pics but these deserve to hit two threads lol...

*Golden Gage - Gage Green Genetics
*


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 18, 2014)

he he


----------



## kindnug (Jun 19, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Hammerhead571 said:
> 
> 
> > Goji OG, Almost done def a keeper..
> ...


Are these all the same plant? Beautiful...


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3183267


And if you look closely, some cannabis is growing underneath the trichs... Bring the FIRE why don't you lol...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 19, 2014)

they are the same plant except for the last leaf bud pic


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 19, 2014)

The last plant of Burkle. Goji will take her place ...


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> View attachment 3182532


VERY NICE MON, SHE A BEAUT!


----------



## SlimTim (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is some 34 days in flower THC Bomb

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 20, 2014)

Dry


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2014)

SlimTim said:


> Here is some 34 days in flower THC BombView attachment 3184169
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


who's her parents mon?!


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 20, 2014)

jojodancer10 said:


> View attachment 3184550 Dry


THAT. is. GORGEOUS! how did it feel?! how did it burn!?


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 20, 2014)

U feel it on the first pull. Taste like lemons and chocolate on the back end.very sticky and burn very slow.she is a head high for the first 10 min then she hit the body like a train.


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 20, 2014)

Pre harvest. Cut this down yesterday!






 what it looked like dried last round


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 20, 2014)

.


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 20, 2014)

Also pre/post harvest.

Lil blank peanut at the top


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 21, 2014)

Strain names would be helpful 

My keeper Goji Pheno ...


----------



## CanNewbus (Jun 21, 2014)

GSC dried. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2014)

damn nice i have some goji in veg cant wait
fireballs #7


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 21, 2014)

Bluepit #7 this is some strong weed


----------



## DonTesla (Jun 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Late Night 3weeks:
> View attachment 3181878
> 
> ICE x CH, 3 weeks 12/12:
> ...


THE DONS WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE MACRO SHOTS ON RIU!!! BIG UP!!


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 22, 2014)

http://rollitup.org/Journal/Entry/lemon-haze-switched-to-flower-4-20.29215/#comment-35219


----------



## Sativied (Jun 22, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> THE DONS WOULD LOVE TO SEE MORE MACRO SHOTS ON RIU!!! BIG UP!!


 Some day I'll get an actual macro lens just for frost shots. Although not a particular frosty shot, perhaps this will please the dons:


----------



## AllenHaze (Jun 22, 2014)

"Wet Sugar" Aka "Lemon" A lot of nice bud on here.  Did I win frostiest bud award?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Some day I'll get an actual macro lens just for frost shots. Although not a particular frosty shot, perhaps this will please the dons:
> 
> View attachment 3186036


looks like a 1970's bush


----------



## Sativied (Jun 22, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> looks like a 1970's bush


Ha indeed, already had someone else refer to it as a mohawk as well.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 22, 2014)

wish you where closer would love some of you beans. looks like some fire you got from your CH male.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 22, 2014)

It's like owning a candy store so far. Plenty of variation, which was the goal with the initial seed run. Current round is to see which of the crosses I'm going to take to next generations first. Will probably be what I so far call 'P', which is Chunk x CH. Same as the one with the fasciation mutation above. Different plant, same cross, more sativa-dom, P#6:



Going to plant many more of these P soon (August) to select parents for F2. And then the real fun begins. Remind me in a year or so when I'm at F4 or F5


----------



## Mrlee999 (Jun 23, 2014)

Blueberry from nirvana  grown using a 500w halogen! 'Had to state this'


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 23, 2014)

I was thinking about just putting a few plants outside and pulling my car up for light....you know....shine the headlights(halogen) right at the buggers!! lol


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 23, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3183267


 holy frosty coated herb nugget batman!
Rory, what the hell strain IS that?


----------



## Maine Buds (Jun 23, 2014)

Here we are again now 42 days! Smells just like fruit loops or juicy fruit gum! Yummy!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 23, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> "Wet Sugar" Aka "Lemon" A lot of nice bud on here.  Did I win frostiest bud award?


Noooo but you get a point for being really cute.


----------



## Sativied (Jun 23, 2014)

Pollinated a small bud of P#6 with P#9 (male, chunk x ch), notice the 'chunk' of frost:


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2014)

mystery seed

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 23, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> holy frosty coated herb nugget batman!
> Rory, what the hell strain IS that?


purple haze


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 23, 2014)

Gogi Og..


The last Burkle. This plant was suppose to go to another home but they never came to get her. When this one is done that's it for her. The Goji is takin her place..


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 23, 2014)

Some of the most beautiful buds i have ever seen. Guys .yall doing a damn good job


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 23, 2014)

Bubba OG starting to turn a slight purple, 44 days of 12/12 so they have a ways to go...click full size image and you can see the frost way better...


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 23, 2014)

I need a better camera then my crappy boost mobile cell phone!


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 23, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> looks like a 1970's bush


That made me laugh really hard : )


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 24, 2014)

.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 24, 2014)

give me two weeks i got monster cookies, alien head band, alien head band cookies, albertwalker og, big black, and few other im itchiing to get on this so bad it fucken driving me crazzy


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Noooo but you get a point for being really cute.


What is that purple goodness? And where do i get some


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 24, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> What is that purple goodness? And where do i get some


Gage Green's Salvador x Mendo Montage, no clue what it will end up being called or if it will drop, but the test run we did was phenomenal. Total dab-plant.


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 24, 2014)

...wish there was a scratch and sniff function online so we could get the terpene profile too, that would lovely


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 24, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> ...wish there was a scratch and sniff function online so we could get the terpene profile too, that would lovely


 Can you imagine, legions of people supposed to be working sitting in the office with noses stuck to the screen, for HOURS... 

Scratch n Sniff bud-porn? That will just end me lol.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Can you imagine, legions of people supposed to be working sitting in the office with noses stuck to the screen, for HOURS...
> 
> Scratch n Sniff bud-porn? That will just end me lol.


[URL='http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smelling_screen']It's getting there: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smelling_screen
Maybe some day they'll figure out a way to digitize smells and extract the smell through fibre optic cabling - lol 
or
Put your mason jar behind the screen and a USB fan blowing the air out - lmao[/URL]


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jun 24, 2014)

Great thread and some fantastic bud porn!  Here are my submissions:

Cindy 99:


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jun 24, 2014)

Jack 47:


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jun 24, 2014)

Grape God:


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 24, 2014)

Devil Lettuce said:


> Grape God:View attachment 3187639 View attachment 3187643View attachment 3187646


NICE. Those are some rude trichs on what looks to be an epic bud. That thing looks hard enough to hammer nails in with.


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jun 24, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> NICE. Those are some rude trichs on what looks to be an epic bud. That thing looks hard enough to hammer nails in with.


Cheers Mad! That Grape God (Grapefruit x God Bud) was just unreal.......great eye, THE densest stuff that I've ever grown, and still put on the massive buds and was a great yielder. Super heavy hitting indica with a fuelly grapefruit funk to it, a true one-hit quitter  Next Generation Seeds, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jun 24, 2014)

Just found some pics of some White Widow that I grew years ago that stood out as producing some of the frostiest buds ever, just caked with trichomes:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm really impressed with this pheno of Goji.. I have not seen another like it. She is EXCELLENT..


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 25, 2014)

[QUOTE="Hammerhead I'm really impressed with this pheno of Goji.. I have not seen another like it. She is EXCELLENT..

View attachment 3188619 View attachment 3188622 View attachment 3188623 View attachment 3188624[/QUOTE]
wanted to give you props for this, very nice indeed, and I've seen my share of nugs in my day. This is one of the prettiest.
I already wanted the goji, now I HAVE to HAVE it.
And that nug isn't even totally ripe yet... Ya gotta put another pic up in about 10-15 days or so.


----------



## duudical (Jun 25, 2014)

Sour Diesel (Reserva Privada) @ day 64


----------



## duudical (Jun 25, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I'm really impressed with this pheno of Goji.. I have not seen another like it. She is EXCELLENT..
> 
> View attachment 3188619 View attachment 3188622 View attachment 3188623 View attachment 3188624


So beautiful!


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 25, 2014)

fire OG, grown outside, frostiest bud i've ever grown or seen!View attachment 3188711


----------



## Devil Lettuce (Jun 25, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I'm really impressed with this pheno of Goji.. I have not seen another like it. She is EXCELLENT..
> 
> View attachment 3188619 View attachment 3188622 View attachment 3188623 View attachment 3188624


Just beautiful, great job!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 25, 2014)

I already did, that is the 2nd plant in flower. This is the one I already harvested. Very special pheno I found...This is not from temps. She turned half lime/purple with the fade


----------



## LSTnMAINLINER (Jun 25, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I already did, that is the 2nd plant in flower. This is the one I already harvested. Very special pheno I found...This is not from temps. She turned half lime/purple with the fade
> 
> View attachment 3188769


sweet! great job. I can't "like" posts, is this 'cause I'm a noob? thanks guys.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 25, 2014)

This is another 1 of my fav strains 

OG x MANGO HAZE


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

I am going to shake things up a bit. For a little change from frosty buds, here is some bud-less frost:


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 26, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> This is another 1 of my fav strains
> 
> OG x MANGO HAZE
> View attachment 3188825


 that looks a lot like the agent orange i'm growing, only yours looks nicer, but I have another 2 weeks. Damn I need to find my camera usb cord...I just had it and it evaporated or something...


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I am going to shake things up a bit. For a little change from frosty buds, here is some bud-less frost:


 damn, that's some chunky goodness, hate to say it but it kinda looks like really high quality/un-cut speed.... umm, not that I've ever seen that or anything...old high school buddies were into that shit


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

I was thinking exactly the same when I saw the pic, I was like 'whoa, this looks really, umm, dodgy....' Pure shatter mate, vac purged and de-carbed. I am a little old-school, still use Pyrex and then I scrape it off in shards before pressing it, I never get those see-through slabs because I haven't switched to that weird rubber cookware yet. Looks EPIC, those sheets of shatter.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I'm really impressed with this pheno of Goji.. I have not seen another like it. She is EXCELLENT..
> 
> View attachment 3188619 View attachment 3188622 View attachment 3188623 View attachment 3188624


Pics wouldn't load earlier. Glad they did now. Gorgeous mate, absolutely fantastic pics of a heartbreaker of a lady. She sure has that porn star quality lol... Really EPIC shots.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 26, 2014)

duudical said:


> Sour Diesel (Reserva Privada) @ day 64
> 
> View attachment 3188697
> View attachment 3188696 View attachment 3188698 View attachment 3188699 View attachment 3188700 View attachment 3188701


Also some fantastic photographs! I don't see much under LED I like pic wise, but these look like they came out a magazine. NICE.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 26, 2014)

[email protected] days


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 26, 2014)

Not mine... but a close friend's... He breeds for frost... I hope he doesn't mind me sharing.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

*3 More Weeks*

​


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 26, 2014)

HAHA, its gonna look like its on fire when its done.


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 26, 2014)

Cutting this down in a few days! Firat run of it from seed... gonna be much better next round


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 26, 2014)

Ps. Greenhouse seeds trainwreck


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 27, 2014)

Pics just cant do some buds justice!!!


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 27, 2014)

SinMint.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)

Damn dying leaves making my pics look like shit. Oh well.
Here she is at 8 weeks from sprout

(This is an auto) Climax Auto (ch9)


Supposed to only be 8 weeks from seed, but as you can see that isn't the case. She needs a bit longer.. Think I'm gonna go ahead an change light cycle to 12/12.. I have other plants that need to start flowering..

Yes / No?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 27, 2014)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> Not mine... but a close friend's... He breeds for frost... I hope he doesn't mind me sharing.
> 
> View attachment 3189434
> 
> View attachment 3189435


WHAT. REPEAT. WHAT THE F**CK IS THAT?! I almost got the greens just looking at that. Holy balls. It is like sheets of glass. Like it was dipped in a web of pure bubble hash. OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## CashCrops (Jun 28, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> WHAT. REPEAT. WHAT THE F**CK IS THAT?! I almost got the greens just looking at that. Holy balls. It is like sheets of glass. Like it was dipped in a web of pure bubble hash. OH. MY. GOD.


Looks like Gorilla Glue


----------



## Sativied (Jun 28, 2014)

Sugar leaf:

Fan leaf:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 28, 2014)

GG#4 doesn't look like that IMO.. GG#4 With and without flash.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 29, 2014)

oboma kush aka master cinderella 99
  fire og suga cookies


----------



## thump easy (Jun 29, 2014)

pink lemon aid early hazzy og


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 29, 2014)

More Goji OG


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is the frostiest thing in tent- I've never grown anything with so much frost, the pictures on my boost mobile phone don't do it any justice-zoom in and you'll see what I'm talking about. Hammerhead, it's easy too look frosty in the dark with the flash on : ) 

Jack Herer under hps, super frosty-


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 29, 2014)

Bubba OG


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 29, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Here is the frostiest thing in tent- I've never grown anything with so much frost, the pictures on my boost mobile phone don't do it any justice-zoom in and you'll see what I'm talking about. Hammerhead, it's easy too look frosty in the dark with the flash on : )
> 
> Jack Herer under hps, super frosty-
> View attachment 3191652 View attachment 3191653


Sensi's? I've got 4 sesni Jacks if that's from Sensi they may be getting sprouted tonight


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Sensi's? I've got 4 sesni Jacks if that's from Sensi they may be getting sprouted tonight


Sorry mate, this was grown from a lone seed I found in an oz! Still can't believe it's the frostiest/stinkiest plant in my tent-I really lucked out with that one. It's an indestructable plant, too- I've done everything but throw fire at it and it takes it like a champ.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 29, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Sorry mate, this was grown from a lone seed I found in an oz! Still can't believe it's the frostiest/stinkiest plant in my tent-I really lucked out with that one. It's an indestructable plant, too- I've done everything but throw fire at it and it takes it like a champ.


Well let me know how she smokes when you do throw fire at it  Hope you got a cut, maybe self that puppy if she smokes as good as she looks.


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 29, 2014)

Ill post some pictures of some really potent Jack herer I got tomorrow. Its an original JH cut It think and really sativa influenced. Its also pretty stinky  One open of the bag and it reeks the whole room and partially the house out its crazy. You can still smell it on your hands even after washing them several times.... Im yet to try it but I already know its going to be a knock out haha


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Well let me know how she smokes when you do throw fire at it  Hope you got a cut, maybe self that puppy if she smokes as good as she looks.


Will do- I actually have two mothers of it. In veg it smelled so much I knew it was going to be a keeper- I took many clones, even have a bunch outside at an undisclosed location  Seriously, this thing stunk up my basement in veg


----------



## thump easy (Jun 29, 2014)

pink lemonaide crossed to the candy land


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 29, 2014)

Tangerine Dream branch I accidently broke off 2 days ago:


----------



## CannaCole (Jun 29, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Sensi's? I've got 4 sesni Jacks if that's from Sensi they may be getting sprouted tonight


Here's my Sensi Jack, 7-8 weeks I think:


----------



## Squidbilly (Jun 29, 2014)

I not only found the Jack seed in a once my buddy grew, it,'s th rare indica pheno. barely doubles in size and I think its going to finish in less then 80 days


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 29, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> I not only found the Jack seed in a once my buddy grew, it,'s th rare indica pheno. barely doubles in size and I think its going to finish in less then 80 days


That's what I'm looking for


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 29, 2014)

Chernobyl Poser


----------



## kindnug (Jun 29, 2014)

Hammerhead, how many Goji beans did you grow/# of females?
I love the shape of that cola


Hammerhead571 said:


> More Goji OG
> 
> View attachment 3191638


Was she the only female with that type of bud structure?
Looks fantastic + grown to perfection.


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jun 30, 2014)

Rugburn x Sfv OG


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jun 30, 2014)

(Sour OG x Chem DD) x OG 18 at 7 weeks
Not the frostiest in my gang but pure fire.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 30, 2014)

oboma kush crossed


----------



## bigbudheadshrimp (Jun 30, 2014)

Deep Sleep ( Larry OG x Pre-98 Bubba Kush ) Day 56, 1 week dry, 2 week cure and counting.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2014)

pot.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## hydroMD (Jul 1, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> Cutting this down in a few days! Firat run of it from seed... gonna be much better next roundView attachment 3189523


Dried photos coming soon!!!! Holy moly


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jul 1, 2014)

Squidbilly said:


> Here is the frostiest thing in tent- I've never grown anything with so much frost, the pictures on my boost mobile phone don't do it any justice-zoom in and you'll see what I'm talking about. Hammerhead, it's easy too look frosty in the dark with the flash on : )
> 
> Jack Herer under hps, super frosty-
> View attachment 3191652 View attachment 3191653


Aint that the truth! lol Take your pic's with lights off.....everything looks like a frosty Bitch! lol

Lovely looking plant Squid!  And Hammerhead! Thanks for sharing fellas!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 1, 2014)

Starbud @ 4 weeks


----------



## adower (Jul 1, 2014)

Cherry Pie


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 2, 2014)

Some really potent Jack herer bud I got  Its the original jack herer I think. Its covered in snow and REEKs the whole room/house out when you open the bag. The trichomes just fly everywere when you snap a bud.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 2, 2014)

This is almost dry.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 2, 2014)

lol,that bud looks like a kalimist bud i snapped a pic of,just trimmed and shit..looks nice!


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jul 2, 2014)

Lemon Diesel Nugs


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 52 Dark Devil Auto


----------



## fuzzyl (Jul 2, 2014)

Burnt Reynolds said:


> Lemon Diesel Nugs


wow, um... great job lol jesus Christ...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 3, 2014)

Burkle


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 3, 2014)

Some frosty SLH x DD..


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 3, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> View attachment 3189978 Pics just cant do some buds justice!!!


Had to bump this 




hydroMD said:


> Cutting this down in a few days! Firat run of it from seed... gonna be much better next roundView attachment 3189523


As well as this


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## dr.bloom (Jul 6, 2014)

GrammarPolice said:


> Here's a few closeups of my Nirvana strains..


How did you get the top of the cola to bend like that crazy


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 6, 2014)

marijuana.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 7, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> marijuana.


I love that strain. Got some marijuana going myself too at the moment:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 7, 2014)

Another shot of the Burkle


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jul 8, 2014)

(sour og x chem dd) x og 18


----------



## Sativied (Jul 8, 2014)

More marijuana:


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 8, 2014)

It smells better than it looks 

haze#3 X lemon skunk


----------



## dr green dre (Jul 8, 2014)

Some pre harvest shots ..
Some crosses i made ..
L.A con x dd#2 
# 1


----------



## T Ray (Jul 8, 2014)

Latest batch of Bling pheno Jesus OG



















T-Ray


----------



## SlimTim (Jul 9, 2014)

THC Bomb50 days in

A purple auto flower that came in an assortment. I pollinated this plant just because.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 9, 2014)

Here some Cannabis lol


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 9, 2014)

Your in the wrong thread.. Spammer


----------



## Deusracing (Jul 9, 2014)

Here goes 230 w plasma few weeks in 12/12


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 10, 2014)

Just been smoking some Jack Herer. Damn its such a nice smoke, its really think and the high is incredible. Very heady racy and trippy!  I can see why this strain has won so many awards....


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 10, 2014)

Jack Herer, still has a way to go but it's getting there. Pics do it no justice, I've said it before-I wish there was a scratch and sniff function on the internet! This thing is just absolutely greasy...
 
And here are some more shots of the Bubba OG-they are getting chopped very very soon


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## T Ray (Jul 10, 2014)

Always loved this page, but now people are really bringing it.

Some of my past beauty's I thought I'd share...some I have here previously, I'm not sure....uploaded so many pic's to so many sites/threads I've lost track. Either way for those who are new, I thought they'd enjoy.

Jesus OG- Bling Pheno














Qrazy Train-





Lemon G'sus










T-Ray


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 10, 2014)

More ditch weed.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 11, 2014)

Better shot of the marijuana bud in my post above:


That's from one the frosty seedlings I posted a while back:
 

(ICExCH)


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 11, 2014)

Burnt Reynolds said:


>


Whaaaat is it!!!!???


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 11, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Better shot of the marijuana bud in my post above:
> View attachment 3200863
> 
> That's from one the frosty seedlings I posted a while back:
> ...


Shit son, please post a cured bud! Looks delicious


----------



## Sativied (Jul 12, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> Shit son, please post a cured bud! Looks delicious


I don't think I will have much if any of this bud "cured" (I'll post a dry bud of course). The plant from that (first) bud is a test plant to see how it stretched, and to test a coco bottle. 1ltr, small plant, largely neglected, will only yield half an oz or so, which already smells so good, knowing myself there's no way any of that will last long enough to cure.  I have hundreds of Late Night seeds though, will be doing selection rounds over the next year(s).

I expect it will look like much like its grandmother, a Chocolate Fondue plant (of which the granddad, cannalope haze, is the same as dad again of my Late Night, first pic above). Posted this long ago in this thread before but my frost album is missing so all images are gone, so here's a repost. I actually showed off and gave this to DNA Genetics in Amsterdam. The look on the guy's face was rewarding by itself 





One of the, perhaps _the_, best I smoked over the past decades.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 12, 2014)

Do u still have the cut?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 12, 2014)

Of the Chocolate Fondue? No, it had a major downside for me, being way too tall (had branches up to 6 feet) and took quite a bit longer to finish than the others I had. It's partly why the P I'm creating (see m journal) has similar genetics as parents, but without the Thai Chocolate in it. (P = Chunk x Cannalope Haze)

PxP (P F2) seedling-frost-test seeds inside the calyxes
 

All the recent, except the CF of course, are offspring from 3 crosses (excluding CHxCH) from a seedrun with the same (frosty) male I did earlier this year (which is grandpa of Chocolate Fondue). The current round is merely to test which of the crosses I'm going to work on first, take to the next generation that is, where the selection starts.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 12, 2014)

I should add I only had 3 Chocolate Fondue plants, main difference was size and yield, they all tasted great. Should be easy enough to find a keeper if you were to search in a slightly larger selection.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 12, 2014)

Thats my problem.. i run one plant at a time usually
. 6 total is my limit


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 12, 2014)

Thays why when i find something i deem special im very very happy 

Looks great tho, nice work


----------



## Sativied (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks. As good as it is, special isn't so special anymore for me after smoking it for a couple of months daily. Although, I had 3 skywalker kush at the same time, the CF was all gone before I really started smoking the SK harvest...The clones I keep I keep for being able to create seed with them if needed, but besides that I'm not likely to grow the same plant twice because there's so much good stuff out there and looking for it is part of the fun imo. 

I posted some more shots of the Chocolate Fondue in another thread recently including some cured buds: http://rollitup.org/t/whats-your-absolute-favorite-strain-that-you-have-grown.835931/page-2#post-10673575 The 2 feet tall bud in the last pic was above the rest of the already high canopy. Great yielder too, but at the cost of one next to it so it evened out.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 13, 2014)

cannabis.


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 14, 2014)

Jack Herer, Indica Pheno Day 65


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 14, 2014)

that even looks like jack!(i know jack..no pun intended)..good work!..now go clean your fingernails!


----------



## ODanksta (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## ODanksta (Jul 15, 2014)

Top pic is grapefruit x L.A confidential 

Second pic durban poison x L.A confidential


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 15, 2014)

Burkle


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 15, 2014)

gg#4 at 25 days flower

 


GG#4 S1


----------



## Sativied (Jul 15, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> gg#4 at 25 days flower


GG indeed


----------



## Sativied (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 19, 2014)

Day 70 Dark Devil outdoor grow


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 20, 2014)

s1 pics


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 20, 2014)

Chernobyl


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Jul 20, 2014)

truepunk87 said:


> Chernobyl View attachment 3208658View attachment 3208665


the bag looks like heaven!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 20, 2014)

sour d.,sleeskunk,potroast,stella blue,blue Hawaiian,canadian trainwreck      .


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 21, 2014)

The next Goji


----------



## Sativied (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## cottee (Jul 21, 2014)

bigbudheadshrimp said:


> Deep Sleep ( Larry OG x Pre-98 Bubba Kush ) Day 56, 1 week dry, 2 week cure and counting.
> View attachment 3192580


What seed company sells them. Looks badboy


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 22, 2014)

bitta ganj


----------



## T Ray (Jul 23, 2014)

Now.....back to the regularly scheduled program.......













T-Ray


----------



## Letstrip (Jul 23, 2014)

T Ray said:


> Now.....back to the regularly scheduled program.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211608
> ...


Potentttttttt?! What strain?


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## colonuggs (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 23, 2014)

can't take the best the pictures of my weed anyways with the fucking web cam, tips on how to take a good pic like that^? lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 23, 2014)

colonuggs said:


>


lol omg, nar bit of thc???? lol jizzed me trousers


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 25, 2014)

GG#4


Bio-Chem


Goji OG


----------



## truepunk87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Chernobyl


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2014)

Sativied said:


> I don't think I will have much if any of this bud "cured" (I'll post a dry bud of course). The plant from that (first) bud is a test plant to see how it stretched, and to test a coco bottle. 1ltr, small plant, largely neglected, will only yield half an oz or so, which already smells so good, knowing myself there's no way any of that will last long enough to cure.  I have hundreds of Late Night seeds though, will be doing selection rounds over the next year(s).
> 
> I expect it will look like much like its grandmother, a Chocolate Fondue plant (of which the granddad, cannalope haze, is the same as dad again of my Late Night, first pic above). Posted this long ago in this thread before but my frost album is missing so all images are gone, so here's a repost. I actually showed off and gave this to DNA Genetics in Amsterdam. The look on the guy's face was rewarding by itself
> 
> ...


Did you make that?! What is it called?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Did you make that?! What is it called?


Make as in breed? No. That's Chocolate Fondue from DNA Genetics, it's the grandmom of one of my crosses (Late Night on previous pages).


----------



## DonPetro (Jul 26, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Make as in breed? No. That's Chocolate Fondue from DNA Genetics, it's the grandmom of one of my crosses (Late Night on previous pages).


Ok ok ..i was mesmerized there for a minute. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 26, 2014)

DonPetro said:


> Ok ok ..i was mesmerized there for a minute.


Same thing happens when you smoke it  Seriously, I highly recommend it, even more to those who consider Chocolope. NOT suitable for participating in traffic and operating heavy machinery....


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 27, 2014)

Sweet DD


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm pretty sure this crop will be pretty frosty. Larry og and agent Orange . 2 weeks til harvest


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 27, 2014)

Same ditch weed that was growing that I posted a while back. STARBUD


----------



## bigbudheadshrimp (Jul 28, 2014)

cottee said:


> What seed company sells them. Looks badboy


Only available from clone.


----------



## skinnysmoke (Jul 28, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> View attachment 3214660 View attachment 3214658
> Same ditch weed that was growing that I posted a while back. STARBUD


 Fukin wow!!! It's got freezer burn all over it lol.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Jul 28, 2014)

skinnysmoke said:


> Fukin wow!!! It's got freezer burn all over it lol.


Thanks boss! Means a ton!!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

sour d,blue hawaiian     ,kali mist


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 28, 2014)

purple haze,blue Hawaiian


----------



## duudical (Jul 29, 2014)

THSeeds Sage N Sour. Day 56 of 12/12 under a Mars II 900w LED. Frosty and she is seriously beautiful to look at . I have some fantastic clones of her so excited to have more of these beauties flowering soon. Going to let her go at least 11-12 weeks probably based on the info I could gather from various grow journals, etc. She seriously towers over the Bubba Kush's that started flowering the same day and were actually a little taller than her on Day 1.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jul 31, 2014)

Pistil pods from the crook of some stems from last harvest.

This is the kind of shit your resort to when you run out of weed. LoL


----------



## Bueno Time (Jul 31, 2014)

A bud from last run of a cross I made Blackberry Kush clone only x CSG Chemmy Jones male.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 31, 2014)

whats the best way to take pics of weed


----------



## Bueno Time (Jul 31, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats the best way to take pics of weed


A high definition camera and a macro function does wonders.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 31, 2014)

Bueno Time said:


> A high definition camera and a macro function does wonders.


 so basically i need an expensive camera?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2014)

A little piece of my Smelly Cherry:


JD


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 3, 2014)

always give my buds a look with the magnify glass no where near as frosty as these buds, fml theres no good weed otg lol


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 3, 2014)

GG#4
 

BIO-CHEM


----------



## duudical (Aug 3, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> GG#4
> View attachment 3220292 View attachment 3220293
> 
> BIO-CHEM
> View attachment 3220290 View attachment 3220291


Fuuuuuuuuuuug me.


----------



## Johnxnyg (Aug 3, 2014)

Yea gg4 seems to be a pipe dream for me!  great grow brother!!


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 3, 2014)

vegetable matter and thc.


----------



## DrCannaPath (Aug 4, 2014)

G13 haze auto while drying!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2014)

Jack The Ripper, Day 36 @ 12/12 they're gearing up for an ice storm, can't wait to see them in 2-3 weeks, love JTR frost


----------



## UkFreak (Aug 4, 2014)

GroErr said:


> Jack The Ripper, Day 36 @ 12/12 they're gearing up for an ice storm, can't wait to see them in 2-3 weeks, love JTR frost
> View attachment 3220925


should be called jack frost...lovely


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2014)

UkFreak said:


> should be called jack frost...lovely


Txs, yeah this strain is nice, staying in my personal bin for a while. Just made some of my own JTR seeds and crossing it with some indica-dom strains to see what I get


----------



## Javadog (Aug 4, 2014)

Speaking of JTR Frost, my Psycho Killer has some in it:


JD


----------



## hydroMD (Aug 5, 2014)

pre and post super lemon

trainwreck

pineapple chunk

ATTENTION GREENTHUMBS!

If you have a frosty bud that is currently on sale at attitude, toss a pic on the thread below! Trying to get a buyers guide going. Tired of the nay sayers and rumors, we need hard fact!

There could be contests!!

Im not affiliated with attitude, its just the bank I use. These strains are all listed with reports below, if anyones interested. 

http://rollitup.org/t/official-attitude-strain-reviews.840395/#post-10765939


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 5, 2014)

There's some beautiful buds on here. Here's 1 of mine 

I have a journal on the go at the moment ready for the chop 
White lemon
White strawberry
Wonder Woman 
Fruity chronic juice
Amnesia lemon

Check it out

https://www.rollitup.org/p/10747892/


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 5, 2014)

No where near my frostiest. Thought she was purdy though and I have limited pics on this Comp. will upload some better pics


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 5, 2014)

Not one of my frosty strains either.... But she has a certain sparkle.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2014)

This Psycho Killer shots catches the frost pretty good:


Take care,

JD


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 8, 2014)

BIO-CHEM


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 9, 2014)

I can wait till I can participate in this thread again. 

I'm getting a new attachment for my camera in the mail next week with several different macro lens attachments.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 11, 2014)

things i grow


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 11, 2014)

cherry puff from gage greed genetics....


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 12, 2014)

Homegrown Alaskan Genetics
"The Grouch"


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## fuckcancer87 (Aug 12, 2014)

I just can't stop growing ditch weed.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 12, 2014)

some more Goji OG... I thought I lost her. She is the hardest cut I have had in a very long time to root. I normally take cuts then flower. I cant do that with this one. She will have to have some rooted cuts before I can flower the larger plants.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2014)

damn nice goji!


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 12, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> View attachment 3227116
> I just can't stop growing ditch weed.


you grow that shit in a snow covered ditch?! DAMN!!


----------



## KushDreams87 (Aug 12, 2014)

*mine looks so little lol Purple Diesel 3 weeks flower*


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> some more Goji OG... I thought I lost her. She is the hardest cut I have had in a very long time to root. I normally take cuts then flower. I cant do that with this one. She will have to have some rooted cuts before I can flower the larger plants.
> 
> View attachment 3227484 View attachment 3227486 View attachment 3227488


What is the high like on that?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 12, 2014)

She has a lovly flavor to me. Heavy body stone. A musky skunky BO rotton berry Aroma.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Aug 12, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> She has a lovly flavor to me. Heavy body stone. A musky skunky BO rotton berry Aroma.


Sounds great, but I'm looking for mainly sativas these days. Thanks though.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 12, 2014)

Jack The Ripper, beginning to frost up, Day 45...


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2014)

Those are massive Hammerhead!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 14, 2014)

Goji Og is not a Sativa so it would not be what you want..


----------



## 941mick (Aug 14, 2014)

44 days in.Sour Kush Reserva Privada. She is the frostiest strain I currently have.


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 14, 2014)

941mick said:


> 44 days in.Sour Kush Reserva Privada. She is the frostiest strain I currently have. View attachment 3228798


what a beauty looks like magazine cover shot


----------



## 941mick (Aug 14, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> what a beauty looks like magazine cover shot


I don't know about that, but thank you!


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 14, 2014)

941mick said:


> I don't know about that, but thank you!


just a great shot thats all FROSTY BUT NOT DONE


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 14, 2014)

941mick said:


> I don't know about that, but thank you!


oh thats a 230w plasma grow that light will bring out the best in your plants no supplemental needed..


----------



## 941mick (Aug 14, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> oh thats a 230w plasma grow that light will bring out the best in your plants no supplemental needed..


Very beautiful!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

fail^^


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> fail^^


not gonna get a 500$ camera set up just to post high quality pictures of weed


----------



## x7vigger (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not gonna get a 500$ camera set up just to post high quality pictures of weed


 dont need one, im rocking a camera from 2002 sony cyber shot 3.2 mp. i really sucked at photography till i started photoing nug shots! play with lighting get some nice indirect light going on lol then you have to fuck with the camera settings to find out how shit works. if you had nice light on that bud you would prob at least get it in focus...


----------



## thump easy (Aug 14, 2014)

May i drop a lil piece for you guys never mind my fire walls down somethings up again ow welll no pics


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 14, 2014)

heres an og kush almost finished. not as frosty as some of u guys, but I'm super happy and ready to smoke!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

nice!


----------



## thump easy (Aug 14, 2014)

Mongo frogs you know your the king of your own area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 14, 2014)

thump easy said:


> Mongo frogs you know your the king of your own area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks bro. trying to compete with some of u southern cali growers is some fucking tough work.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> dont need one, im rocking a camera from 2002 sony cyber shot 3.2 mp. i really sucked at photography till i started photoing nug shots! play with lighting get some nice indirect light going on lol then you have to fuck with the camera settings to find out how shit works. if you had nice light on that bud you would prob at least get it in focus...


nice light? like natural light or a flash light or something? i used sunlight and the best setting for it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)

wish i still had that weed lol, i smoked all that in 1 joint got bakedddd


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 14, 2014)

well nice light as in bright enough to let the cam pick up details.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Aug 14, 2014)

oooooh


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 14, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> oooooh


I use one of those little head lamps with the stretchy band.


----------



## Bryan Danza (Aug 14, 2014)

White widow 
First grow.. Ran across a issue a little into flower.. Should of flushed a lot sooner but you live and learn..


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 15, 2014)

Now that's a snow man frosty an it ant even Christmas


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 15, 2014)

HookdOnChronics said:


> alright this thread is legit!!!!! I gotta get in on this!!!!! Just harvested some Strawberry Cough, don't have any pix yet, but they're comin! This is off my first harvest! Maybe not the FROSTIEST ever, but man she was covered!


Nice bro


----------



## OldLuck (Aug 16, 2014)

Strawberry Diesel


----------



## Choo (Aug 17, 2014)

I have no pics yet but had to chime in on the cat deal. I have 5 cats and I have always loved cats. My cats come by name when I call and I have had a cat that retrieved like a dog, He would choose his toy out of a drawer, set it at my feet, and I would throw it across the room. He would get it and immediately set it at my feet and sit and meow until I threw it again. Biggest bummer was when he was hit by a car. I live out in the middle of nowhere now so no worries there. And yes, there is cat hair everywhere and the dust bunnies build incredibly fast. Also, though I did it when I was younger, I would never consider getting any of my cats high now. They are already brain damaged and half loaded naturally, they are born that way.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 17, 2014)

my cats choose when they want to take a blaze. i have a cat that also plays fetch like u describe, shits awesome! ill roll over at 4 or 5 am to some loud BS and its him in the corner throwing his toy around n diving on it. again, awesome! lol combing the cats real good has cut down on a ton of the flying cat hairs.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 17, 2014)

Jack The Ripper, almost ready to pull @day 49, even the popcorn (2nd pic) ices up on this one 
 
 
Cheers


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 17, 2014)

You don't need a 500$ PAS. 100$ will take outstanding pics.. 

BOG SLS


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 18, 2014)

things i grow


----------



## Bryan Danza (Aug 20, 2014)

Bryan Danza said:


> White widow
> First grow.. Ran across a issue a little into flower.. Should of flushed a lot sooner but you live and learn..


Finished the chop of these babies.. The nugs came out frosty as hell.. Could be a little more dense but what can you do with the Florida heat.. The ac can only do so much..


----------



## Bryan Danza (Aug 20, 2014)

Bryan Danza said:


> Finished the chop of these babies.. The nugs came out frosty as hell.. Could be a little more dense but what can you do with the Florida heat.. The ac can only do so much..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 20, 2014)

for all you gluetards lol..


----------



## Sativied (Aug 20, 2014)

Budshots are so overrated


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Aug 20, 2014)

here's some of a Female Seeds c99 that I just started harvesting


----------



## FrozenChozen (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## er0senin (Aug 21, 2014)

Dynasty Seeds Caramel Cough


----------



## duudical (Aug 22, 2014)

TH Seeds Sage n Sour right about about 11.5 weeks into flower. Beautiful plant. Highly recommend.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## suzyq71 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 31force flowering her she's an outdoor plant some kind of sativa but I don't know the actual strain.I can't wait to see it in another month.


----------



## duudical (Aug 27, 2014)

Some final shots of the Sage n Sour beauty. She turned out awesome!


----------



## duudical (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## duudical (Aug 27, 2014)

Sugar Black Rose just went in. Nice canopy on her.

   

Sage n Sour stretching up nice. Just starting week 3.

   

Critical Hog, just starting week 4.


----------



## Cannis (Aug 27, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> You don't need a 500$ PAS. 100$ will take outstanding pics..
> 
> BOG SLS
> 
> View attachment 3231492


Love the strains that curl the leaves like that and are just covered with Tri's, adds weight.


----------



## duudical (Aug 28, 2014)

duudical said:


> Sugar Black Rose just went in. Nice canopy on her.
> 
> View attachment 3240144 View attachment 3240145 View attachment 3240146
> 
> ...


Ha ha...soo sorry, did not mean to post these here....that Green Crack had me like  apparently. Apologies. Meant to put that on my page, not someone else's. You guys are probably like, yeah, those are super frosty dumbass.


----------



## corbin5754 (Aug 29, 2014)

Purple haze @8 weeks flower
 
Strawberry blue @ 8 weeks flower.


----------



## cottee (Aug 29, 2014)

corbin5754 said:


> Purple haze @8 weeks flower
> View attachment 3241133
> Strawberry blue @ 8 weeks flower.
> View attachment 3241134


Nice! What seed comp does the strewberry blue


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 29, 2014)

Some gg#4 and OG Mango haze


----------



## corbin5754 (Aug 29, 2014)

cottee said:


> Nice! What seed comp does the strewberry blue


I believe world of seeds I got them free from herbies with order.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Some gg#4 and OG Mango haze
> 
> View attachment 3241191 View attachment 3241192 View attachment 3241193


 u got sum dank pics my brother


----------



## duudical (Aug 29, 2014)

corbin5754 said:


> Purple haze @8 weeks flower
> View attachment 3241133
> Strawberry blue @ 8 weeks flower.
> View attachment 3241134


Is that Purple Haze G13? I have a little one vegging.


----------



## corbin5754 (Aug 29, 2014)

Not sure the seed was Givin to me by a friend. I would like to know cause it looks the prettiest out of the 3 strains I'm growing


----------



## King of Jah (Aug 29, 2014)

My frosty buds 


Sent from my GT-I9305 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 29, 2014)

Homie pass gots bomb frostys


----------



## IRON-EYES (Aug 29, 2014)

Lookin good guys thanks for growin without y'all nobody'd be blazin


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2014)

corbin5754 said:


> Purple haze @8 weeks flower
> View attachment 3241133


Wow....my Purple Haze is finishing week #12 and is NOWHERE
near that lady. Who's seed is that? Mine was from Ace.

Enjoy.

JD


----------



## corbin5754 (Aug 30, 2014)

Yours is in 12 week flower??? I hope mine won't take that long to finish. My seed was given to me from a friend so idk.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Aug 30, 2014)

I would bet it is a completely different strain


----------



## ZEROKUSH (Aug 31, 2014)

Ogres Kush 50 days .....15 days left to chop


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 31, 2014)

forum cut at day 58 caked in frosting


----------



## Blueriverkush (Sep 3, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> forum cut at day 58 caked in frostingView attachment 3243263 View attachment 3243264 View attachment 3243266 View attachment 3243267 View attachment 3243268 View attachment 3243269 View attachment 3243271


Looks killer nice and frosty!


----------



## danky supreme (Sep 8, 2014)

Casey Jones X Plush Berry


----------



## Cannis (Sep 8, 2014)

Some Jesus OG & Quantum Kush. The Jesus herm'd on me and produced 2 very nice seeds but stayed local to the bud it popped the nanner on. I found another sack just coming out so I clipped it off and may try a cross with my Eldorado I have in veg., that could be interesting.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 9, 2014)

plants in a room.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 12, 2014)

These girls still got 3 weeks to go yet..


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's our Grapey Vortex at 3.5 weeks from harvest.. Looking forward to trying it this round, she had a mean stone last time


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 12, 2014)

Look at those foxtails!!!


corbin5754 said:


> Purple haze @8 weeks flower
> View attachment 3241133
> Strawberry blue @ 8 weeks flower.
> View attachment 3241134[fox tails


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## corbin5754 (Sep 12, 2014)

DonTesla said:


> Look at those foxtails!!!


Is that bad??


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 13, 2014)

corbin5754 said:


> Is that bad??


its totally cool runnin' mon..
check this little foxtailer out .. she wasn't the frostiest but she was one of the most potent, if not the strongest somehow..


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 13, 2014)

some people dont like foxtailing some do. preference


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 13, 2014)

my kali mist has yards of em..


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 13, 2014)

My purple wreck has them


----------



## corbin5754 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey its what ever lol. Looks cool to me can wait to chop the rest down I got a Qp out of my strawberry blue.


----------



## Milovan (Sep 13, 2014)

Not mine but sure is frosty!


----------



## 808newb (Sep 13, 2014)

My liberty haze still has another 4 weeks


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 14, 2014)

Purple Monkey


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> plants in a room.View attachment 3250191View attachment 3250193 View attachment 3250194 View attachment 3250195 View attachment 3250196 View attachment 3250197


Whats the strain in that 2nd pic ? thats a color and a half


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

first 2 are my sour diesel


----------



## Sativied (Sep 15, 2014)

Probably getting old, so this will be my last frosty seedling for a while. Hopefully will have some buds again in a couple of months.

This one's not only frosty, but also has a little purple (which disappears...)

 
Cannalope Haze x Cannalope Haze


----------



## corbin5754 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's my strawberry blue about 4 days into cure and it's already at 62%


----------



## corbin5754 (Sep 15, 2014)

Strawberry blue and she is very sticky starting to get its strong smell as well


----------



## corbin5754 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's my purple haze harvesting her in 5 days...


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2014)

the bottom is my purple haze..pardon the condition,but this plant is over 3 years old .decided to finally flower her out and grow a new mom..shes doing well given the fact i used the poor girl up!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 16, 2014)

corbin5754 said:


> Here's my purple haze harvesting her in 5 days...
> View attachment 3254005


ummmmm....... thats super fucking dank. well done!!!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Probably getting old, so this will be my last frosty seedling for a while. Hopefully will have some buds again in a couple of months.
> 
> This one's not only frosty, but also has a little purple (which disappears...)
> 
> ...


the cotelydon mutation is cool! like a leaf that had the twin growing out of ..


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> View attachment 3255126


uhhhh...wasssssat-tuh?


----------



## jimmy slim big (Sep 16, 2014)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


screw the frostys son, im looking for the canadian brown kid ya dig!


----------



## Sativied (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> the cotelydon mutation is cool! like a leaf that had the twin growing out of ..


That's a drop of water


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> uhhhh...wasssssat-tuh?View attachment 3255168


Hortilab star bud.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 16, 2014)

Sativied said:


> That's a drop of water


I was about to say that then had to delete the post cause I seen you already answered it. LoL


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sativied said:


> That's a drop of water


one dab over the line sweet baby,one dab over the line...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> one dab over the line sweet baby,one dab over the line...View attachment 3255183


I want to be Johnny Cash in the bush high.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

i tried,but johnny took my last joint!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 16, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Hortilab star bud.


that star bud looks just sick....how does she smoke ? how strong is it ? (If you have smoked it yet) 

thx, SC


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 16, 2014)

Johnny Cash don't smoke hash !


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

well,it had to be meth then!...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 16, 2014)

Wasn't he a pill head?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 16, 2014)

@fuckcancer87 tell us about that gorgeous Hortilab Star bud, how does she hit?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

he liked bennies..black beauties ect..meth pills..


SirGreenThumb said:


> Wasn't he a pill head?


many dont know,but meth was in pill form and legal till 1967ish...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 16, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Hortilab star bud.


wow man u smashed it with that starbud! smoke it yet?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

i looked up starbud..seems no info can be found on seedfinder really,just indica from usa,kicks your ass,and winner of a few cups...anyone know more? its sparked intrest in the inner seed monger in me
the beast has awakened...


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 16, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> that star bud looks just sick....how does she smoke ? how strong is it ? (If you have smoked it yet)
> 
> thx, SC


She's very nice. Potent but not og status. Dont really know how to explain the taste as I'm not very good at that. To me she's uppity at first then a slow come down to a nap. Kinda groggy if ya hit it in the morning. All in all very good. This is the second time around with her. I do the sour power as well. So I have both ends of the spectrum. SP for breakfast and SB for night time. Hope that helps boss.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 16, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> wow man u smashed it with that starbud! smoke it yet?


Thanks a fuck ton bro.
That particular one comes down this weekend.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 16, 2014)

im liking that description..i liked the starberry cross idea on hortilabs list..wonder if its yeild is like the blueberry,if so,ill go with the starbud..
now i gotta figure out where the hell ill put yet ANOTHER plant..lol


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i looked up starbud..seems no info can be found on seedfinder really,just indica from usa,kicks your ass,and winner of a few cups...anyone know more? its sparked intrest in the inner seed monger in me
> the beast has awakened...


It's a must buy!


----------



## thump easy (Sep 17, 2014)

Dam I'm gona have to post soon.. Rivals got dank!!!!!


----------



## cottee (Sep 17, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> It's a must buy!


Hey FC ur starbud looks badboy! What's the flowering time and yield like on the starbud and sour power? Been eyeing them up for a while now


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> View attachment 3255126


Bro that is one super frosty amazing girl. Job well done she looks like a straight hash plant. Look at all those trichs she's got under the leaves. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 17, 2014)

cottee said:


> Hey FC ur starbud looks badboy! What's the flowering time and yield like on the starbud and sour power? Been eyeing them up for a while now


She's a qwik 8 weeker, haha give a or take a week. This one will be at 63 days. Yield can be beefed up if u were to super crop. I just topped once this go round. More trich coverage than weight. The sour p ' s that I've ran I've let go to 70 days or a tad more but not much. She's perfect breakfast weed man. She also seems to have no ceiling. U just get higher and more alert. Contradicting I know but trust me. She also takes really well to super cropping. She yields way more than the sb as well. In my experience that is. Hope that helps bud. BUY EM NOW!



akhiymjames said:


> Bro that is one super frosty amazing girl. Job well done she looks like a straight hash plant. Look at all those trichs she's got under the leaves. Beautiful!!!!


Much appreciated sir. I suck at growing and it makes a lil guy like myself feel good when yall big players give good comments! 

Off subject any of yall got that ig thingy? I have more pictures there as its easier. Find me @cereal_kills_grows


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 17, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> She's a qwik 8 weeker, haha give a or take a week. This one will be at 63 days. Yield can be beefed up if u were to super crop. I just topped once this go round. More trich coverage than weight. The sour p ' s that I've ran I've let go to 70 days or a tad more but not much. She's perfect breakfast weed man. She also seems to have no ceiling. U just get higher and more alert. Contradicting I know but trust me. She also takes really well to super cropping. She yields way more than the sb as well. In my experience that is. Hope that helps bud. BUY EM NOW!
> 
> 
> Much appreciated sir. I suck at growing and it makes a lil guy like myself feel good when yall big players give good comments!
> ...


No Instagram for me. I'm not in a medical or legal state so I'm scared of posting for the world to see. If I did I would have to make everything private so only my friends could see and they would all be breeders and people who grow lol. Besides that my Mrs don't want me on social media and wether I'm talking about cannabis or not she would think I'm trying to talk to other females and I just don't wanna go through the bullshit. No social media for me except my forums which ain't social media lol.


----------



## cottee (Sep 18, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> She's a qwik 8 weeker, haha give a or take a week. This one will be at 63 days. Yield can be beefed up if u were to super crop. I just topped once this go round. More trich coverage than weight. The sour p ' s that I've ran I've let go to 70 days or a tad more but not much. She's perfect breakfast weed man. She also seems to have no ceiling. U just get higher and more alert. Contradicting I know but trust me. She also takes really well to super cropping. She yields way more than the sb as well. In my experience that is. Hope that helps bud. BUY EM NOW!
> 
> 
> Much appreciated sir. I suck at growing and it makes a lil guy like myself feel good when yall big players give good comments!
> ...


Thanks for the info dude


----------



## furnz (Sep 18, 2014)

50°f average during indoor winter grow, also in a very very dry basement(@tips).


----------



## AKrbb907 (Sep 18, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> Thanks a fuck ton bro.
> That particular one comes down this weekend.


 You better come share some of that w me!! GOD DAMN!


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Sep 18, 2014)

furnz said:


> 50°f average during indoor winter grow, also in a very very dry basement(@tips).


what strain bro ? Looks awesome ! Looks like you really pushed the nutes to the max...The perfect amount before they couldn't take anymore.

How'd that stuff smoke ?


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2014)

f post: 10898520 said:


> 50°fage during indoor winter grow, also in a very very dry basement(@tips).


so thats temperature coloring,not the strains natural tendency to turn color? still dank looking bro!


----------



## furnz (Sep 18, 2014)

It was either an alien kush or could have been a blue widow x chernobyl both from fem seed.
I think the cold was the suspect in the purpling since all my other plants (different strains) were all purple also.
Smoke was awesome. Tasted like potent hash and expanded just like it also.
Nutes were tiger bloom, and big bloom. prob 3 and 5 teaspoons of each at max feeding in 1.75 gallons can. Was grown soil-less in unamended pro-mix bx, 2.5 gal pot.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 18, 2014)

Well it is a great look plant for shore furnz


----------



## Ace Yonder (Sep 18, 2014)

Not too bad for a bit of early harvest bagseed eh?


----------



## kkt3 (Sep 20, 2014)

pic of my purple sativa.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bubbalicious


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 21, 2014)

Its too hard to tell the cloudiness of the crystal heads.


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 21, 2014)

Speed Haze (ssh x j.herer)


----------



## OGkushNC (Sep 21, 2014)

duudical said:


> Some final shots of the Sage n Sour beauty. She turned out awesome!
> 
> View attachment 3240126 View attachment 3240127 View attachment 3240128 View attachment 3240129 View attachment 3240130 View attachment 3240131 View attachment 3240132 View attachment 3240133 View attachment 3240134 View attachment 3240135


How long did you veg that plant bro?


----------



## Cannis (Sep 21, 2014)

SirGT, too hard to tell from your pic's, I'm used to looking through my mag-glass. When in doubt, let them go longer, check again in a week.

Indicat that bud looks premature, how long did it flower?


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 21, 2014)

Cannis said:


> SirGT, too hard to tell from your pic's, I'm used to looking through my mag-glass. When in doubt, let them go longer, check again in a week.
> 
> Indicat that bud looks premature, how long did it flower?


Flowered under a single 65w cfl for about 60 days. Everyone was amazed by the potency and wanted more


----------



## blackforest (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't know if the pictures really do these any justice. First up was a super frosty pheno of Blue Power. Super sour and dank. Was described as "loud" by the guys at the local shop when they smelled me coming through the front door... Going to be one of my all time fav's. Followed by The REM (3 diff phenos) all super large yield sativa. Nice berry smell, very uplifting. Kept some cuttings of the best of the best. Hope to get them out!




The Rem


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 22, 2014)

blackforest said:


> I don't know if the pictures really do these any justice. First up was a super frosty pheno of Blue Power. Super sour and dank. Was described as "loud" by the guys at the local shop when they smelled me coming through the front door... Going to be one of my all time fav's. Followed by The REM (3 diff phenos) all super large yield sativa. Nice berry smell, very uplifting. Kept some cuttings of the best of the best. Hope to get them out!
> 
> View attachment 3259166
> View attachment 3259167
> ...


Very Nice ! - That's Vision Seeds Blue Power right?


----------



## furnz (Sep 22, 2014)

Blue Widow Chernobyl


----------



## roamingrichy (Sep 22, 2014)

Great pic furnz!!! Amazing colours.


----------



## blackforest (Sep 22, 2014)

Actually they are sin city seeds. Got them at the cup in Denver this past April.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah I looked at some of those Sin city seeds and they are pricey.


----------



## Paperroller24 (Sep 22, 2014)

Green Crack - Humboldt Seeds @ 7 weeks. 2 to go.
Vanilla Kush - Barneys Farm (purple)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 23, 2014)

Thinking of harvesting this one on the 1st. See how more cloudy it can get within the next week.

This is about as good as a close up I can get with my l820. Gonna invest in an A58 more than likely with an sal-30m28 macro lens.


----------



## Cannis (Sep 23, 2014)

You can use a magnifying glass to get a close up on the cheap.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 23, 2014)

You cant take pictures with a magnifying glass. 
I also have a digital microscope but it is hard to tell if the trichs are cloudy or clear using it.


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 23, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thinking of harvesting this one on the 1st. See how more cloudy it can get within the next week.
> 
> This is about as good as a close up I can get with my l820. Gonna invest in an A58 more than likely with an sal-30m28 macro lens.
> View attachment 3260251


Ohh Yeahh  - That what I'm talking about... Great close-up shot !!


----------



## indicat33 (Sep 23, 2014)

Speed Haze - Indica pheno


----------



## Cannis (Sep 23, 2014)

I posted a pic in THIS thread using a magnifying glass. The magnifying glass doesn't take the picture, cameras still do that.


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## shadowseedscanada (Sep 24, 2014)

sweet deep grapefruit. Not my frostiest tho... most recent


----------



## shadowseedscanada (Sep 24, 2014)

Chemdawg x gdp


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 25, 2014)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> View attachment 3260790


Dammmmmn perfect trichome color


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Sep 25, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Dammmmmn perfect trichome color


dont know the strain, but its some FUNK!!!!!! LoL!!!


----------



## Letstrip (Sep 25, 2014)

FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH said:


> dont know the strain, but its some FUNK!!!!!! LoL!!!


Smoke up nicely?


----------



## hydroMD (Sep 26, 2014)

I win!!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 27, 2014)

Some fresh pickins. 

GH rocks!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 27, 2014)

Will have some dried bud pics within the next week or so, but in the meantime, here is one to look at that still has around 5 weeks or so. She hasn't even really began to swell.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Sep 27, 2014)

This still has 3 weeks to go but I had to try out my new macro lens.

Should I get my money back?


----------



## budfarmer420 (Sep 28, 2014)

Every time I look at this thread I start to cough. Some awesome buds.


----------



## T Ray (Sep 28, 2014)

TGA Jesus OG (Bling pheno) cured for 6 months nuglet.....











T-Ray


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 29, 2014)

pot


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 29, 2014)

Our latest, strictly RO, organic Chernobyl x bubba k is packing a nice punch.. 3 days into cure here


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Sep 30, 2014)

Pistils were white yesterday before I attempted to pollinate this girl. Hope she took, cause would be a nice cross.


----------



## duudical (Sep 30, 2014)

OGkushNC said:


> How long did you veg that plant bro?


Not completely sure...ha ha, but I would estimate about 9 weeks or so


----------



## duudical (Sep 30, 2014)

furnz said:


> Blue Widow Chernobyl


Whoa. Super like.


----------



## ryeguy (Oct 2, 2014)

Not the frostiest but going to be some good smoke. Took that pic 2 weeks ago still going 

happy smoking


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## GroErr (Oct 8, 2014)

Impregnated Jack The Ripper buds just before harvest, more like snow than frost, cheers


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 9, 2014)

Some New England outdoor


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Cannis (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> can anybody identity this strain???View attachment 3271695


Sure, let me bust out my DNA Tri-focals....looks like Cannabis 101-Know what your growing. 
Seriously though, at that stage, smoke it and enjoy it or sell it and move on to a strain that has a name.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> can anybody identity this strain???View attachment 3271695


 Are you serious? That's unstrained canibus!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 11, 2014)

Cannis said:


> Sure, let me bust out my DNA Tri-focals....looks like Cannabis 101-Know what your growing.
> Seriously though, at that stage, smoke it and enjoy it or sell it and move on to a strain that has a name.


haha yeah i realized after i posted it that you can't tell what strain the weed is by just looking at a pic of it


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 11, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Are you serious? That's unstrained canibus!


people don't generally care about names here lol, the only time you see strained bud is when people brings it back with them from the city, but this happens to be from the city and still no name


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 11, 2014)

looked up some attributes of the bud and im pretty sure its candy kush

http://www.leafly.com/hybrid/kandy-kush


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> people don't generally care about names here lol, the only time you see strained bud is when people brings it back with them from the city, but this happens to be from the city and still no name


When I started smoking back in the 60's the only pot I got was Mexican brick weed, full of seeds, and it had no name. All of my shirts were full of small burn holes from the seeds in the joints exploding. It was good weed though.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 12, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> When I started smoking back in the 60's the only pot I got was Mexican brick weed, full of seeds, and it had no name. All of my shirts were full of small burn holes from the seeds in the joints exploding. It was good weed though.


i thought mexican brick weed was garbage though


----------



## TinTizzy (Oct 12, 2014)

blue dream


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> i thought mexican brick weed was garbage though


It all depends on your perspective BongJuice. I didn't have any good weed to compare it to back then so I remember it as 'good' weed.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

TinTizzy said:


> blue dreamView attachment 3272434 View attachment 3272435 View attachment 3272436


 Lookin good TinTizzy! I that the Blue Dream by Humboldt?


----------



## TinTizzy (Oct 12, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Lookin good TinTizzy! I that the Blue Dream by Humboldt?


yea ran it a couple times...the sativa dom was even more frosty but didnt gets pics of that one just cloned the indica..loved the structure super tight colas


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

TinTizzy said:


> yea ran it a couple times...the sativa dom was even more frosty but didnt gets pics of that one just cloned the indica..loved the structure super tight colasView attachment 3272445 View attachment 3272446


Nice! I am getting ready to harvest 2 from Humboldt too. Bubba Kush is Indica dom and is covered with tight hard buds. I've been sampling... good stuff!! I also have a Desert Diesel.. looks more sativa like with longer thinner buds. I haven't tried it yet but it looks good too.


----------



## tokingtiger (Oct 12, 2014)

this is a very impressive page! would be nice if those that look so nice, would put the types of the plants so we might get some for ourselves... :+)


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 12, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Nice! I am getting ready to harvest 2 from Humboldt too. Bubba Kush is Indica dom and is covered with tight hard buds. I've been sampling... good stuff!! I also have a Desert Diesel.. looks more sativa like with longer thinner buds. I haven't tried it yet but it looks good too.


the first quarter oz i bought was bubba kush and i was in grade 8 haha, good times didn't even know how to roll


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> the first quarter oz i bought was bubba kush and i was in grade 8 haha, good times didn't even know how to roll


Heh... I didn't smoke my first joint until the 10 grade... The first I bought was measured as a 'matchbox'...small one packed with pot for $3. Then I only paid $10 an oz... It was cheap back then and I was in a good area.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 12, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Heh... I didn't smoke my first joint until the 10 grade... The first I bought was measured as a 'matchbox'...small one packed with pot for $3. Then I only paid $10 an oz... It was cheap back then and I was in a good area.


defantially aint cheap in my area 100$ a quarter i can't wait til i move to the city and get 160$ a oz


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> defantially aint cheap in my area 100$ a quarter i can't wait til i move to the city and get 160$ a oz


I was talking about the late 60's for that price.... dont know what it even is around here now... growin your own is much cheaper and you know exactly what youre getting.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 12, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I was talking about the late 60's for that price.... dont know what it even is around here now... growin your own is much cheaper and you know exactly what youre getting.


roughly how much do you think 1 plant set up would cost and how much weed do you usually get off 1 plant and long would it take to grow


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> roughly how much do you think 1 plant set up would cost and how much weed do you usually get off 1 plant and long would it take to grow


now that's a loaded question about the price. it depends on what you want to spend. 1 plant -- maybe a 2 ft x 2 ft area and some people will use a big cardboard box and some will pay $90 for a tent. Same with lights and most other things you need... they can cost as little as $0 if you scrounge..Total grow time 120 days maybe.... 1 plant in a 2 ft x 2 ft area maybe 1 to 4 ozs..


----------



## TinTizzy (Oct 12, 2014)

with a tent, light, fan, nutes, ect it would run around from 300-500...400w apollo and ipower light combos are pretty cheap like 150 and a 6" ipower inline is around 60...nutes like 30 if you go with cheap ones...tent 80 or so if you even need one..ph/ec meters like 60-100 for cheapies but you can skip that if making your own soil..I was pulling 8-10oz off a 400w scrog when i started


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

There ya go...good price guesstament!! 8-10 oz is what I usually get with my 400w HPS but that is enough light for a 2x4 ft area... more than you would need if you only wanted 1 plant... unless you wanted to scrogg 1 plant or something. Of course a 400w setup would only cost a little more.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 12, 2014)

idk if its a good idea for me to grow me having the worst luck in the world and all lol, get caught growing a few weed plants and go to jail for like 5 years


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> idk if its a good idea for me to grow me having the worst luck in the world and all lol, get caught growing a few weed plants and go to jail for like 5 years


Yep that's a good point. If you're in a very MJ unfriendly area and you're worried about it then maybe you shouldn't do it?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 12, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Yep that's a good point. If you're in a very MJ unfriendly area and you're worried about it then maybe you shouldn't do it?


what happens if u date this chick for a while and of a sudden she hates your guts and rats u out to the cops that u grow weed, bitches be crazy


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> what happens if u date this chick for a while and of a sudden she hates your guts and rats u out to the cops that u grow weed, bitches be crazy


There ya go buddy! You have answered your own question to: "Should I try to grow weed?". You can't!! It would be too risky in your position!

Relax, chill out and .


----------



## dangledo (Oct 12, 2014)

Take it elsewhere ladies^


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 12, 2014)

Where did you get the picture? It looks familiar. Who let you out anyway!


----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Mabey not the most frosty but Miss. Bubba Kush sure looks sexy..


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 14, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> View attachment 3273781
> Mabey not the most frosty but Miss. Bubba Kush sure looks sexy..


It is still young but lookin great! I have a bubba kush growin too, from HSO.


----------



## Jussblaz3420 (Oct 14, 2014)

Cherry bomb


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Oct 15, 2014)

Jussblaz3420 said:


> Cherry bombView attachment 3273821


Who's "Cherry" is that? is it from Bomb Seeds?

Btw. Nice looking picture


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 15, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> It is still young but lookin great! I have a bubba kush growin too, from HSO.



Yep, she is about 5 weeks into flower, has another 4 maybe 5 weeks till harvest..


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 15, 2014)

FLkeys1 said:


> Yep, she is about 5 weeks into flower, has another 4 maybe 5 weeks till harvest..


I just cut the largest cola on my Bubba Kush at 64 days of flower. I couldn't get a scope on the trichs before cutting because it was at the rear of my tent so I cut it... mistake... too early but I'm not complaining.. still looks good to me.


----------



## FLkeys1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Looks good.. Yep, I can see lots of clear trichomes, oh well, be interesting to see how it smokes. 
I just bought a jewelrs loope, best thing in the world to have, I also use it for checking the sex of my seedlings. 
Even at 5 weeks I am seeing lots of cloudy trichomes on my bubba kush but not one Amber.. 





QUOTE="MuckyDucky, post: 10971824, member: 225782"]I just cut the largest cola on my Bubba Kush at 64 days of flower. I couldn't get a scope on the trichs before cutting because it was at the rear of my tent so I cut it... mistake... too early but I'm not complaining.. still looks good to me.

View attachment 3274055
View attachment 3274056[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 15, 2014)

Dank Sinatra Remix, 50 days flower


----------



## Jussblaz3420 (Oct 15, 2014)

aCiDjEsUs said:


> Who's "Cherry" is that? is it from Bomb Seeds?
> 
> Btw. Nice looking picture


Yupp got her as a freebie


----------



## dream2003 (Oct 15, 2014)

Critical hog, will get the chop in a week or two


----------



## theexpress (Oct 15, 2014)

is this cheating


----------



## Sativied (Oct 16, 2014)

Seeded preflower on Late Night, after three and a half week 12/12


----------



## mc130p (Oct 16, 2014)

Liberty Haze:


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2014)

dream2003 said:


> Critical hog, will get the chop in a week or two


are the whispy things dandelion seeds caught in the bud?
love the color!


----------



## Cannis (Oct 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> are the whispy things dandelion seeds caught in the bud?
> love the color!


Yes that's weed seeds stuck to the buds.


----------



## ZEROKUSH (Oct 17, 2014)

I just wanted to show my Ogres Kush again right at chop. Finished at 59 days.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 17, 2014)

Harvest a cola today, the rest is finishing and producing pollen and seeds for me. 
Before it came down


And...... After....


----------



## Jussblaz3420 (Oct 17, 2014)

A few more shots of the cherry bomb, 47 days into flower under a 600w hps


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2014)

is this frosty nuff...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2014)

or maybe this one...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2014)

gotta check them trichomes..


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 17, 2014)

ZEROKUSH said:


> View attachment 3275266 View attachment 3275267 View attachment 3275268
> I just wanted to show my Ogres Kush again right at chop. Finished at 59 days.


Is that the autoflower ogre? or the legit one? 

Either way beautiful plant.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 17, 2014)

frosty da frost man... with da forty this time


----------



## Cococola36 (Oct 17, 2014)

CBD crew critical mass before chop


----------



## xGrimace (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2014)

xGrimace said:


>


Damn you win


----------



## ZEROKUSH (Oct 19, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Is that the autoflower ogre? or the legit one?
> 
> Either way beautiful plant.


Legit. I've had it since 1998. Got it from a friend of the family who brought it from Amsterdam


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## T Ray (Oct 21, 2014)

T-Ray


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Oct 21, 2014)

xGrimace said:


>


 yes please do tell what strain this is, i likey alot


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 22, 2014)

Bubba Kush -- The largest colas have already been chopped. These smaller nugs are almost ready now.


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 23, 2014)

New England outdoor Buddha Tahoe og


----------



## mc130p (Oct 23, 2014)

here's an update on the Liberty Haze:


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 23, 2014)

Goji f2


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## CashCrops (Oct 24, 2014)

Frosty!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 24, 2014)

CashCrops said:


> Frosty!


WTF!! Either I'm stoned or that looks like some kind of sea creature! 

What is it? I wanta geow me some of that!


----------



## CashCrops (Oct 24, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> WTF!! Either I'm stoned or that looks like some kind of sea creature!
> 
> What is it? I wanta geow me some of that!


haha it's not mine, it's a dutchpassion grow Blue velvet caused by light bleaching. Ive had it happen to a strain bred in michigan called fat purple but yellow instead of white. YOu can do it when you get the light real close without burning the tops


----------



## CashCrops (Oct 24, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=albino+cannabis&biw=1024&bih=506&tbm=isch&imgil=QdgXN6kTHgzg8M%3A%3BdyqfWuiQ8PDxEM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.420magazine.com%252Fforums%252Fbudding-cycle%252F75120-light-bleached-albino-bud.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=QdgXN6kTHgzg8M%3A%2CdyqfWuiQ8PDxEM%2C_&usg=__-YS_N_FcaKFtkag-RNTJjz4WCGY=&ved=0CCkQyjc&ei=_tJKVND_Bc-pyASR7YCAAg#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=QdgXN6kTHgzg8M%3A;dyqfWuiQ8PDxEM;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.420magazine.com%2Fgallery%2Fdata%2F502%2F100_0104.JPG;http%3A%2F%2Fwww.420magazine.com%2Fforums%2Fbudding-cycle%2F75120-light-bleached-albino-bud.html;600;447


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 24, 2014)

CashCrops said:


> haha it's not mine, it's a dutchpassion grow Blue velvet caused by light bleaching. Ive had it happen to a strain bred in michigan called fat purple but yellow instead of white. YOu can do it when you get the light real close without burning the tops


hahaha... well I'd like to smoke some of that, whatever it is!! Blue Velvet.. I'll check the link. Thanks for the info............... Ah!!... I've has some buds too close to the lights turn white before before but it was only on the side of the light.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 24, 2014)

Disregard that last message. That bud really looks crappy!!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 25, 2014)

Bleached buds have no chlorophyll, makes for a great tasting smoke even if it looks weird. Never done it on purpose doubt I will.


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 25, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Bleached buds have no chlorophyll, makes for a great tasting smoke even if it looks weird. Never done it on purpose doubt I will.


Never thought of that angle, interesting hamish.


----------



## T Ray (Oct 26, 2014)

And this lady, TGA Professor Chaos 40ish days in....looks like its gonna get quite frosty. More progression shots to come with her, I can already tell.

 



T-Ray


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Oct 26, 2014)

*When is the best time to harvest a sativa?*​  

@Sativied I'm catching up to your macro.


----------



## Cococola36 (Oct 26, 2014)

Critical sensi star day 50  can't wait for it to be done


----------



## jilluminati (Oct 26, 2014)

Cookies


----------



## jilluminati (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 28, 2014)

CashCrops said:


> Frosty!


Your pic was posted on cheech and chongs instagram page.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 28, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Your pic was posted on cheech and chongs instagram page.


Funny!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## CashCrops (Oct 28, 2014)

dangledo said:


> Your pic was posted on cheech and chongs instagram page.


Wasn't mine, I stole it  Just liked it so much


----------



## kush401 (Oct 29, 2014)

Time wreck


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 29, 2014)

random houseplants..


----------



## CrOsSeD_ReDeYeS (Oct 30, 2014)

*Afghan kush *I've been messing with for a year or so.. Delicious.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Oct 30, 2014)

Sunset Sherbet. Top. Chernobyl bottom two. 40 days into bud.


----------



## T Ray (Nov 1, 2014)

T-Ray


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 2, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3283770


What's this one


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 3, 2014)

northeastmarco said:


> What's this one


5 weeks in Sunset Sherbet.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Nov 6, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Looks great @Sativied! What kind of equipment are you using to get these photos?


Thanks Duck, camera is a Nikon D3200 24MP with the default lens:
http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product/dslr-cameras/D3200.html


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 6, 2014)

@MuckyDucky don't forget to mention the tripod.  Nearly impossible to get a clear pic of trichs holding a camera by hand or using a cell phone. I use a simple point-and-shoot camera but I use a tripod and put in on macro mode. 

Macro shots can be another way to examine your bud to make sure it's picked when it's ripe.

That Bubba Kush looks like it was picked early. The trichs are very clear. As you can see, a couple weeks of storage in a jar has turned many of the clear trichs amber, not milky.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 6, 2014)

Great picture. I definitely need to get a macro lens some day. I haven't even taken the time yet to really use the camera optimally, I don't even use a tripod. I point-and-shoot in the dark so shutter time is very low because of the flash. My picture above is cut out of this one (which was 6000x4000).


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 6, 2014)

Sativied said:


> Great picture. I definitely need to get a macro lens some day. I haven't even taken the time yet to really use the camera optimally, I don't even use a tripod. I point-and-shoot in the dark so shutter time is very low because of the flash. My picture above is cut out of this one (which was 6000x4000).
> View attachment 3288324


I use a tripod and I add a 2-second delay to the pic so it doesn't shake when I snap the pic.


----------



## THCbreeder (Nov 6, 2014)

White nightmare sin city .


----------



## Sativied (Nov 6, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> I use a tripod and I add a 2-second delay to the pic so it doesn't shake when I snap the pic.


Simple yet effective, I like 


Cut out but not resized.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 6, 2014)

I've got the Nikon 5300. 24.3 mgpl. I just need the $1200 micro lens for Xmas. My icon photo I took with my iPad.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 7, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> I've got the Nikon 5300. 24.3 mgpl. I just need the $1200 micro lens for Xmas. My icon photo I took with my iPad.


If you want to start out on the cheap get some extension tubes. You will need special extra lighting because of how close your camera has to be and of course a tripod too. They can all be found on ebay... Oh and there are a lot of adjustments on the camera to make the macro shots look better. YouTube is also full of tutorials to tweeek the camera. 

These are just examples. The extension tubes cost a lot less if you don't need to autofocus and the light ring is just an example.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auto-Focus-Macro-Extension-Tube-For-NIKON-AF-AF-S-DX-FX-/330806766085

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Macro-LED-Ring-Flash-Light-for-Nikon-/270710735147


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 8, 2014)

My very first indoor plant I just harvested tonight. It has nothing on your guys', but maybe one day!

7 plants grown under 300w of CFL in 2 gallon grow bags:


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 8, 2014)

I am having this later this evening.... some nice Blue Rhino. I am counting the honey colored trichs as cloudy. FYI - Blue Rhino is mostly indica. I read that indicas have larger diameter sized heads than sativa so maybe they could be classified by examining the size.

Blue Rhino - mostly indica
 

Desert Diesel - more sativa


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 9, 2014)

I wish I could get nice close-ups like you guys 

Here's one of mine after drying for about 30 hours. About 6 more hours and I will be throwing them in jars.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 9, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I am counting the honey colored trichs as cloudy.


Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full. 

Only milky trichs can be counted as milky. The honey color is caused by the red hairs that dominate the background of the mostly clear trichs. You can see the red color through the clear trichs. While looking with a scope, place a bud on something white (light) and something black (dark) to compare against and you should see a difference. Milky do not glisten like a rainbow or pick up background colors.
The pic of the Desert Diesel looks good, mostly milky.


----------



## BigTexan (Nov 9, 2014)

3 weeks into bud


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 9, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> Negative Ghostrider, the pattern is full.
> 
> Only milky trichs can be counted as milky. The honey color is caused by the red hairs that dominate the background of the mostly clear trichs. You can see the red color through the clear trichs. While looking with a scope, place a bud on something white (light) and something black (dark) to compare against and you should see a difference. Milky do not glisten like a rainbow or pick up background colors.
> The pic of the Desert Diesel looks good, mostly milky.


Thanks WD. Yep, I thought I'd make up my own rules to see if anyone said anything. The honey color is just a reflection of the background. I see it now. Dam! I cut too soon again! So then should I wait for the milky look like the Desert Diesel?


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 9, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Thanks WD. Yep, I thought I'd make up my own rules to see if anyone said anything. The honey color is just a reflection of the background. I see it now. Dam! I cut too soon again! So then should I wait for the milky look like the Desert Diesel?


I wait until I only have 10% clear left... no matter what the milky-to-amber ratio is, once they start degrading faster than they are being produced, it's time to cut them down.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 9, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I wait until I only have 10% clear left... no matter what the milky-to-amber ratio is, once they start degrading faster than they are being produced, it's time to cut them down.


So then when there is 10% clear that tells you that the trich production has almost stopped. I am going to do a test grow in a few weeks and try to get my quality up. Do you think that waiting until 10% clear gives you better quality or quantity?


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 9, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> So then when there is 10% clear that tells you that the trich production has almost stopped. I am going to do a test grow in a few weeks and try to get my quality up. Do you think that waiting until 10% clear gives you better quality or quantity?


Both. It will give your buds time to finish swelling and tightening up. And I grow for my step-father who has leg neuropathy, so I grow them to make him stay down and go to sleep. If you don't want that "omg, i can't move" stone, harvest a little early, like 20% clear, 60% milky, 20% amber.

The only reason I will pull mine early is if they start foxtailing... I don't know why but I can't stand that... they just don't dry right on the bug colas I used to grow outdoors...


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 10, 2014)

Each strain is different. You will learn when to cut over time.
I rarely cut down an entire plant. I harvest only what is ripe and come back for more later. 

Looking at the calendar is pointless. Cut when the plant is ripe and at its peak.

IT IS NOT EASY FOR ANY OF US!!! Cutting early can't be undone. I"m drooling over a Bruce Banner that I wanted to cut down a dozen times already.  Patience pays off. I'm giving it the extra week and it is going to be epic flowers.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 10, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> Each strain is different. You will learn when to cut over time.
> I rarely cut down an entire plant. I harvest only what is ripe and come back for more later.
> 
> Looking at the calendar is pointless. Cut when the plant is ripe and at its peak.
> ...


Thanks for the input. I always harvest my tops first too, then let the lower ripen for another week or so. I only grow for myself and I really enjoy the challenge of producing something extra special. It is good though.. but I want to make it better! I am going to pop in a couple more plants and try to get my harvest window right this time. I still have some green crack and trainwreck seeds. They do go crazy in my hydro. At least I have the growing part dialed in.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 10, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Both. It will give your buds time to finish swelling and tightening up. And I grow for my step-father who has leg neuropathy, so I grow them to make him stay down and go to sleep. If you don't want that "omg, i can't move" stone, harvest a little early, like 20% clear, 60% milky, 20% amber.
> 
> The only reason I will pull mine early is if they start foxtailing... I don't know why but I can't stand that... they just don't dry right on the bug colas I used to grow outdoors...


I have spine problems so I'm definitely going to try to get this stuff a little more mature. I use a vaporizer, just suck the green part out of the bud usually. Yesterday I stuffed my vape completely full of poo and smoked it hot...it really relaxed me... I went back for 2nds and 3rds.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 10, 2014)

When I start a new strain I pull some buds at many different levels to see which this strain does best. All clear, 20% haze, 40, 60, then look at Amber, 10% to start, then 20, 30 and so on. To 50% amber. If 50% is super couch lock and long lasting I run the next grow so so,e go 60 to 100% Amber. For myself I like the heavy smoke. But I pull most at 10 to 40% Amber. I also do a 72-96 hour dark before pulling.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 11, 2014)

Week 9.
Bruce Banner.
Still mostly clear. Alllllllmost done.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 11, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> Week 9.
> Bruce Banner.
> Still mostly clear. Alllllllmost done.
> 
> ...


Who's pheno? Looks great. Getting a macro lens for our Nikon and will post some finished Sunset Sherbet. Bruce Banner is one I want soon.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 11, 2014)

Got it as a clone. I believe it to be #3.
Everyone I've shown early samples to so far has said it smells "like a Strawberry OG".
It will make you stoned and clueless.... wait, what was the question?


----------



## kogislife420 (Nov 12, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> My very first indoor plant I just harvested tonight. It has nothing on your guys', but maybe one day!
> 
> 7 plants grown under 300w of CFL in 2 gallon grow bags:


How many ounces did you get off it mate ?   I just finished my outdoor first one too I got 3 oz of white widow and 5 oz BC Bud


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 12, 2014)

kogislife420 said:


> How many ounces did you get off it mate ?   I just finished my outdoor first one too I got 3 oz of white widow and 5 oz BC Bud


My biggest plant so far from the seven has been 18.6g.

I still have four left to harvest so we shall see how that goes. Right now off the first three that have come down I am sitting at 49.7g.

Should be a pretty decent harvest if all goes well. Just short of a QP from it.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's another bud off the second plant. Needs about 6 more hours in the bag before it hits the jar...

Things got more red hairs than a ginger bush...



Edit: QP of that off of 300w of CFLs... 

Not bad for $30 in lights...


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Who's pheno? Looks great. Getting a macro lens for our Nikon and will post some finished Sunset Sherbet. Bruce Banner is one I want soon.


Which macro lens are you getting?


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 12, 2014)

Nikon 105 2.8. $1100. I have a 5300 camera. I have a 50-270 now.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 12, 2014)

That is a great lens and will be a great setup. I almost went with the 5300 but got the 7100.. The lens I ended up with was a Tamron SP 90MM F/2.8 DI MACRO 1:1 VC USD for $750. I have been doing a lot of practicing. I found that with a 90-105mm macro lens you can really get down and dirty... that by adding extension tubes between the body and lens you can get closer than 1:1.

This Desert Diesel was done using extension tubes and the free Digicam remote control software on my pc and sharpened with Lightroom. I enjoy doing this almost as much as the bud.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 12, 2014)

My telephoto leans is Tamron. I've tried quite a few macro lenses at the camera store. I'm going with Nikon. The price difference was negligible. On the telephoto Tamron was almost half price of Nikon. I'll take 400 pics in a hour or two. So I got a 1TB hard drive for pics and editing software. Probably get a lens light and tubes when I get the macro lens soon. I had to rebuild after getting out of jail a few day into dec. last year. Was rebuilding from a divorce before that..... But I have my health...... Snicker..... And jars of pot...


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is a shot of some Green Love Potion at a little over 6 weeks from flip.


Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 12, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> My telephoto leans is Tamron. I've tried quite a few macro lenses at the camera store. I'm going with Nikon. The price difference was negligible. On the telephoto Tamron was almost half price of Nikon. I'll take 400 pics in a hour or two. So I got a 1TB hard drive for pics and editing software. Probably get a lens light and tubes when I get the macro lens soon. I had to rebuild after getting out of jail a few day into dec. last year. Was rebuilding from a divorce before that..... But I have my health...... Snicker..... And jars of pot...


LOL.. well I have jars of pot... still trying to get the health back though. You definitely have a lot more slr experience than me. I'm still a newbe.... only been messing with them for a few months. The extension tubes do work great with the 90mm tamron though. Even when using all 3 tubes(68mm) the end of the lens focuses for max magnification 6" away from the subject so light isn't a big issue. When I tried them with a 40mm macro I had to get too close to focus.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 12, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> LOL.. well I have jars of pot... still trying to get the health back though. You definitely have a lot more slr experience than me. I'm still a newbe.... only been messing with them for a few months. The extension tubes do work great with the 90mm tamron though. Even when using all 3 tubes(68mm) the end of the lens focuses for max magnification 6" away from the subject so light isn't a big issue. When I tried them with a 40mm macro I had to get too close to focus.


I turn 50 in 6 months. I work 7 days a week 8-14 hours a day. It's more like a marriage with my work partner then work. Love doing it. Restarting a delivery service before Xmas. Love California but hate most of the people. I sell everything from cutting off my plant to clone yourself, clones, preteens, teens, minimoms, moms, giant moms, bud and shatter.... 
Strains currently running are Tangerine Dream, Amsterdam Chronic aka Supernova, Chernobyl, Banana Kush, Jilly Bean, King Tutt, Sunset Sherbet, Strawberry Cough and UK Kush. Starting seeds next month of Purp Dog, Bubble Diesel, Jilly Kush, Mazar Sherife, and a few others.... I lollipop and defoliate most plants. I grow 9 five gallon pots under one light. We also pull over 2.5 lb per light. So I have lots to take pics of. Lol.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 12, 2014)

lol.. yea? That sounds like a nice little venture. I live in a midwest unfriendly area so just growing my own stash but it would be great to be able to grow like you do.... can't afford to move right now though.. I'm over 60 but growing keeps my mind young and my body a little more pain free.


----------



## Figgy (Nov 12, 2014)

Does a frosty tree count?


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 12, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Does a frosty tree count?
> View attachment 3292598


Yes


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 13, 2014)

Figgy said:


> Does a frosty tree count?
> View attachment 3292598


Nice! How long before it's ready? Be careful of that big tall cola. I had one break from its own weight..


----------



## Figgy (Nov 13, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Nice! How long before it's ready? Be careful of that big tall cola. I had one break from its own weight..


That was the start of day 49. She's got a tomato cage for support, and a strong stalk so she should be ok. I have a taller one that is already tied up in the tent though.

Edit: I did have to tie the stalk down to get it away from the light. Lots of stretch on these. That is what is causing the drunk lean.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 13, 2014)

Some Sour Dubb and The White Jones ..


----------



## tre274 (Nov 13, 2014)

My mandala ganesh


----------



## xxMissxx (Nov 13, 2014)

My ****White Lemon**** from Strainhunters.... wow.... so much crystal on her
she looked like she'd been Snowed On! 





xxmissxx


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 13, 2014)

*Bruce Banner #3*


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 13, 2014)

*Bad joke removed*


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 13, 2014)

Here is one of my 1st plants to be harvested. Looks pretty frosty to me 

Critical Cheese


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2014)

World of Seeds Legend Collection Skunk 47

LED:


Flash:


Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 15, 2014)

Harvested tonight... more CFL goodness:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 16, 2014)

Snowpack


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 16, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Harvested tonight... more CFL goodness:


@TheYokel do you have a loupe to check the trichs? From the pics it looks not ready for harvest. The trichs play games with the lights especially when they are clear. What it looks like in the pic is the flash reflecting in heads of the trichs but they are clear. You can see straight through to the flower behind it, green flesh.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 16, 2014)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> @TheYokel do you have a loupe to check the trichs? From the pics it looks not ready for harvest. The trichs play games with the lights especially when they are clear. What it looks like in the pic is the flash reflecting in heads of the trichs but they are clear. You can see straight through to the flower behind it, green flesh.


I do sir. I harvested this one early at like 10-15% amber... closer to 10%. This one was for me, and I don't like a whole lot of amber. I have another plant coming down in a day or two, and I will try to get a pic of the heads for you.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 17, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> and I will try to get a pic of the heads for you.


You don't have to do it for me, its for you 
I was simply pointing it out by the looks of the pic.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 18, 2014)

Here's tonight's girl I just chopped down.

I tried to adjust the flash to get a better resin pic for you. I don't have a camera and all I'm working with is an iPhone5 here, lol.

 

 

I hope that one looks better


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 18, 2014)

And yes, as always... CFL goodness.

Edit: Holy shit, look at the bottom of the leaf on the right side in the first pic.

Hang on... i gotta get a close-up of that, lol.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 18, 2014)

Blue Rhino......Been bottled for a couple of weeks. She makes good edibles too.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Nov 18, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Blue Rhino......Been bottled for a couple of weeks. She makes good edibles too.
> 
> View attachment 3296059


Nice hair sticking out of the bud...... Looks like one of mine. Lol. I have hair to my waist and it shows up everywhere....


----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 18, 2014)

lol... yea... I only have hair falling to my waist all of the time..... then there are all of the critters.... hair??? What hair???


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 18, 2014)

Here is Tangerine Dream and Green Love Potion at 59 days since flip.



Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 18, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Here is Tangerine Dream and Green Love Potion at 59 days since flip.
> View attachment 3296101
> View attachment 3296102
> 
> ...


Despite shooting with an HPS, you take amazing pictures.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 18, 2014)

Last weeks plant after jarring for a few days...


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 18, 2014)

How do you guys get your buds to dry so dense and tight looking? The little bit of leaf material on mine dont wrap the bud like yours. As an experiment, i shaped a bud after 3 days of drying by gently squeezing it and that worked very well but I obviously got a lot of resin on my glove which is not cool.

Maybe I'm just not trimming close enough.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 18, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> How do you guys get your buds to dry so dense and tight looking? The little bit of leaf material on mine dont wrap the bud like yours. As an experiment, i shaped a bud after 3 days of drying by gently squeezing it and that worked very well but I obviously got a lot of resin on my glove which is not cool.
> 
> Maybe I'm just not trimming close enough.


I trim pretty close. And if it's a leaf I can get to the base of the stem, the whole sugar leaf comes off. I dunno, I'm weird about leaves.

As for drying/jarring... My buds are all 3g or less usually unless it's a big cola (and then it's not much more than 6g), so mine dry on the stem pretty quickly. I will hang it for 36-48 hours depending on bud size, and let it get a nice firm, almost crunch to it. I don't let the stem snap, but the bud will have a crisp to it.

Throw it in a jar for about 8 hours and the stem will sweat some moisture back into the bud. Throw the sweat'd buds into a brown paper bag for about 8-12 hours, then back in the jar. Usually after the first trip in the bag they are good to go. If it's a big one, it might sweat twice.

That's about all I do, really.

Edit: And I wouldn't shape my buds... I like my trichs right where they are.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 18, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I trim pretty close. And if it's a leaf I can get to the base of the stem, the whole sugar leaf comes off. I dunno, I'm weird about leaves.
> 
> As for drying/jarring... My buds are all 3g or less usually unless it's a big cola (and then it's not much more than 6g), so mine dry on the stem pretty quickly. I will hang it for 36-48 hours depending on bud size, and let it get a nice firm, almost crunch to it. I don't let the stem snap, but the bud will have a crisp to it.
> 
> ...


I'll keep trying then...I'm bound to get it right sooner or later. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sour Dub


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 19, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> How do you guys get your buds to dry so dense and tight looking? The little bit of leaf material on mine dont wrap the bud like yours. As an experiment, i shaped a bud after 3 days of drying by gently squeezing it and that worked very well but I obviously got a lot of resin on my glove which is not cool.
> 
> Maybe I'm just not trimming close enough.


They grow dense and tight. Hanging them to dry will often allow the sugar leaves to curl up and hug the flowers. Some strains I leave the sugar leaves on, some I remove them. If they aren't dense when you cut them they won't be dense when you dry them.


----------



## DonTesla (Nov 19, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sour Dub
> 
> View attachment 3297059


she mad LOVELY!!


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 19, 2014)

Tonight's victim...


----------



## PatchKid (Nov 19, 2014)

mazar


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 19, 2014)

PatchKid said:


> mazar


New girls:


And a new OG Kush x Lemon Skunk cross I am working on...


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 20, 2014)

MUCH better close-ups... I'm getting the hang of this phone...

 
 

Let's see what these CFLs can do...


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 20, 2014)

Just some bag seed


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 20, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 3297522 View attachment 3297523
> Just some bag seed


Those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## dlftmyers (Nov 20, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Those colors are gorgeous!


Thanks..She smells Dank too...


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 20, 2014)

Wooki3 (Forum x The White) @40 days


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 20, 2014)

Forum cookie day 36


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 20, 2014)

Here is my Sensi Seeds Silver Haze #9. Click the image to go full size on her.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 20, 2014)

And a Northern Lights...she is pretty frosty too


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 20, 2014)

I love NL strains. I think I might ask my nephew for his left over Aurora beans.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Nov 20, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> View attachment 3297522 View attachment 3297523
> Just some bag seed


 nice plant bro if i where u i would reveg and get a clone from that beauty, love them colors


----------



## Javadog (Nov 20, 2014)

I thought that too Worm...they remind of the stock photo of...was it Rockbud...yeah. 

Very nice.


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 20, 2014)

Tennessee OG @ 3 weeks or so...



Excuse the name overlay. I'm using the pics on my breeders group on FaceBook and don't want anyone on FB snatching the pics, lol.

-Changing opinions on CFLs... one bud pic at a time...


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

3 weeks flowering and pistils are already receding? can i have a cutting please!? or a copy of your calendar because i never want to be 30!!


----------



## TheYokel (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> 3 weeks flowering and pistils are already receding? can i have a cutting please!? or a copy of your calendar because i never want to be 30!!


Was a 1 month old clone and went into the flower tent on Oct 28. Just checked the journal. So... 3 weeks and 4 days.

Edit: My mini monster crop was Oct 28... this one was Oct 21. So 4 weeks and 3 days on this one. My bad.


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

i was only yankin your chain, impressive for cfl buds for sure. more resin than plant matter is never a bad thing in my book


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chernobyl


----------



## ghb (Nov 21, 2014)

looks like the golden ticket cut, was it from seed? great job either way!


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 21, 2014)

ghb said:


> looks like the golden ticket cut, was it from seed? great job either way!


Thank you. She's not the ticket.... We call her goldfinger.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 21, 2014)

truepunk87 said:


> Chernobyl View attachment 3298237


Damn...that is nasty!


----------



## Ovibird (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## MuckyDucky (Nov 21, 2014)

Lookin good @Ovibird! How about some details? ...what kind was it?


----------



## Ovibird (Nov 21, 2014)

Blue og and northern lights. First grow done.


----------



## Horsetooth (Nov 21, 2014)

Star killer by rare dankness at 57 days


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 22, 2014)

Snowpack 
 

Sour Dubb


----------



## Dankfactory (Nov 23, 2014)

Some nice submissions in here so far. Here's a cut that I've found to be pretty solid in the way of resin production. I have to go in with a shop vac every other day and vacuum the pools of white resin off of my garden floor so as to avoid a precarious resin flood in my pad. Drowning is a rough way to go from what I gather.


----------



## Dankfactory (Nov 23, 2014)

Harvest..


----------



## Horsetooth (Nov 23, 2014)

@Dankfactory can i grab some details on that strain? Looks like the fire, nice job brother.


----------



## Dankfactory (Nov 23, 2014)

Horsetooth said:


> @Dankfactory can i grab some details on that strain? Looks like the fire, nice job brother.


Sure and thanks.
It's Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi. Highly recommended, but I should note that i kept one female out of three packs. There were many other phenos that simply didn't pass the keeper test. I'm working on finding a Blockhead BX keeper at the moment, as I've heard it's the Grapiest flavored grape strain out there. Good luck on the frost quest!


----------



## Sativied (Nov 23, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Snowpack
> View attachment 3299394
> 
> Sour Dubb
> View attachment 3299396


Frosty AND super healthy, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

http://1drv.ms/1yMfGqr

moneymaker 4weeks into flower.....using '100% glucose powder' for the carbboost


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 24, 2014)

bradburry said:


> http://1drv.ms/1yMfGqr
> 
> moneymaker 4weeks into flower.....using '100% glucose powder' for the carbboost


here doodle head -- MAINBURRY'S ENTRY


----------



## bradburry (Nov 24, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> here doodle head -- MAINBURRY'S ENTRY


 aww thanks criity i love you man


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Nov 24, 2014)

Ovibird said:


>


Any idea what that cola to the left of the soda can weighed dry? Thats a monster bro!


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 24, 2014)

Poser


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 24, 2014)

Chem Bubble and OG Mango Haze


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 26, 2014)

I am completely wrecked on this Bruce Banner #3


----------



## Daggy (Nov 26, 2014)

GSC


----------



## Daggy (Nov 26, 2014)

again


----------



## Daggy (Nov 26, 2014)

one more


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 28, 2014)

Forum


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wookie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice TP!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## fuckcancer87 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Chronikool (Nov 30, 2014)

C99 Day 37



Day 46


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 30, 2014)

*KC Brains Northern Lights Special*
* *


----------



## Lo Budget (Nov 30, 2014)

Just a couple of weeks ago finished:
Delicious seeds Cotton Candy, a freebie. 


Chopping tomorrow:
Vision seeds Chocoloco.


Finished about a month ago I think:
Eva seeds Jamaican Dream.


Not as frosty as you guys, but I'm still pretty ok with it all.
And it's all for me anyway.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 30, 2014)

Lo Budget said:


> Just a couple of weeks ago finished:
> Delicious seeds Cotton Candy, a freebie.
> View attachment 3303895
> 
> ...


I think those are SUPER frosty. Very well done.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 30, 2014)

GG#4, OGM, Snowpack


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hammerhead571 said:


> GG#4, OGM, Snowpack
> 
> View attachment 3304042 View attachment 3304043 View attachment 3304044 View attachment 3304046


All look great HH


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 30, 2014)

I find it fascinating how different a plant from the same strain can look. They do not look like they came from the same seeds..The top 2 pics are from the keeper. The others look like the last pic. .

All Snowpack.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 30, 2014)

DP


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 30, 2014)

TK


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 30, 2014)

I lov this shit.. hands down the best tasting weed ever.. I wont ever let this go for sure..

Sour Dubb


----------



## Kushmaster420420 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 1, 2014)

Kushmaster420420 said:


> View attachment 3304796


Is that photo-shopped or something? Looks crazy and amazing.


----------



## Kushmaster420420 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Is that photo-shopped or something? Looks crazy and amazing.


Thanks Man, no it isnt. Blue Rhino


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2014)

It is a bit shaky but you get the idea


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 1, 2014)

/flex, I've got you all beat!
At least in the, Who's got the shitiest cam department. I'm working on it though. Fixing to get a new cam for xmas.


----------



## thatguytom (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Holylander (Dec 2, 2014)

ChemDawg


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 2, 2014)

Holylander said:


> View attachment 3305145
> 
> ChemDawg


What company? Looks a lot like the hso i grew


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 2, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> What company? Looks a lot like the hso i grew


At first I was thinking maybe the cable company HBO, if you just swap that one letter. 
But then I realized it is probably more like BHO. So I would have to guess the honey bee extractor company.


----------



## jpizzle4shizzle (Dec 3, 2014)

Can anybody help determine this strain? Had a couple bag seeds was thinking it was sweet island skunk or island sweet skunk whatever its called. It smells very sweet but has a pungent kick to it. I wish I would have seeded it, the genetics were incredible. Started the seed at 12/12 in some very clay soil and it got huge compared to the other in the same container. A lot of leaves to trim though lol


----------



## Holylander (Dec 3, 2014)

Dr.D81 said:


> What company? Looks a lot like the hso i grew


 Hi Doc, hand delivered. All I know is from eu


----------



## yktind (Dec 3, 2014)

Man! You guys are on it.

This is the best that I have done so far:
      

Oh yeah this was Jolumbo (Columbian Gold x Jo OG)


----------



## RM3 (Dec 3, 2014)

C99 week 7


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 3, 2014)

Naughty...


----------



## RM3 (Dec 3, 2014)

My Thunder Express in week 8


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 3, 2014)

RM3 said:


> My Thunder Express in week 8
> 
> View attachment 3306326 View attachment 3306327


I do believe i looked at those last night 
Nice work.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 3, 2014)

Chem Bubble, Looking very nice. Yield is decent.


----------



## part time grower326 (Dec 3, 2014)

Some of my last micro grow.unknown bagseed


----------



## norcal mmj (Dec 4, 2014)

Some blue dot.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 4, 2014)

Jack week 6...first grow


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## TheYokel (Dec 5, 2014)

Few newer ones...

 

 


I get to install my 1200w of HPS/MH soon and move on from my CFLs.

Not sure if I'm stoked or heartbroken...


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 5, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> Few newer ones...
> 
> View attachment 3307304
> 
> ...


You will be convinced once you grow a few buds that would damn near stop a .22 round. The density and overall effect from the jump in PAR will be evident in short order, you're gonna love it. I still use T5's for veggin, they allow me to better manage the plants growth over time while they wait for a spot in the flower room. If I used HID's to veg with, I don't think I would be able to contain them for up to 8 weeks before I flipped em, they would be to big for my space.
I use 2-600w HPS ( overhead) and 2-400w MH (vertical side lighting) and growing 5'+ plants is not that hard at all, just have a way to support all the growth when you fire up the ol' street lamps 


Looking forward to your go at it with the HID's,

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 5, 2014)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Here is Tangerine Dream and Green Love Potion at 59 days since flip.
> View attachment 3296101
> View attachment 3296102
> 
> ...





TheYokel said:


> Few newer ones...
> 
> View attachment 3307304
> 
> ...


awesome man you must be stoked!! What size is your flower room? I did the same exact thing your doing a while back. I got a 1k hps and a 1k Mh to replace my t5s in my veg room and start my flower room. About 2 weeks later I found myself taking everything apart and putting both 1k's in my flower room and keeping the fluro in veg. Much easier to control growth and honestly I think they maintain a healthier more lush profile. Plus, the boulders I have in my bloom room now make it clearly the rite decision! Haha...you may have only one room so my scenario might be unrelated or not practical but thot id throw in my 2 pennies! If you have 2 rooms, give the bloom all 1200!! Imo of course! Good luck buddy


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 5, 2014)

Minuteman419 said:


> awesome man you must be stoked!! What size is your flower room? I did the same exact thing your doing a while back. I got a 1k hps and a 1k Mh to replace my t5s in my veg room and start my flower room. About 2 weeks later I found myself taking everything apart and putting both 1k's in my flower room and keeping the fluro in veg. Much easier to control growth and honestly I think they maintain a healthier more lush profile. Plus, the boulders I have in my bloom room now make it clearly the rite decision! Haha...you may have only one room so my scenario might be unrelated or not practical but thot id throw in my 2 pennies! If you have 2 rooms, give the bloom all 1200!! Imo of course! Good luck buddy


No, I'm going to use all 1200w (hopefully, if heat allows) in my 4x6x7 tent. Using one HPS and one MH. I can't wait to see the results 

I would be lying if I said I didn't miss growing outdoors... but this indoor thing is pretty fun, too.


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 5, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> No, I'm going to use all 1200w (hopefully, if heat allows) in my 4x6x7 tent. Using one HPS and one MH. I can't wait to see the results
> 
> I would be lying if I said I didn't miss growing outdoors... but this indoor thing is pretty fun, too.


Ah, I see nice!! Funny you say that because I was forced to run one Mh and one hps when I did the switch (lost job, no $ till harvest!!). It is still like that today, both in my 6.5x6.5 tent. The stuff under the Mh tends to show light burn if not moved around the room throughought flower cycle. It is really cool to see the color differences from one side of the room to the other, but I CANNOT WAIT to get that Mh bulb replaced w an hps. You can literally see the size difference in the buds as they grow ..as far as heat Mh runs crazy hot in comparison. Another reason I can't wait to switch it haha! Good luck man I'm sure it's gona kick ass regardless just thot Id share my experience.


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 5, 2014)

Minuteman419 said:


> Ah, I see nice!! Funny you say that because I was forced to run one Mh and one hps when I did the switch (lost job, no $ till harvest!!). It is still like that today, both in my 6.5x6.5 tent. The stuff under the Mh tends to show light burn if not moved around the room throughought flower cycle. It is really cool to see the color differences from one side of the room to the other, but I CANNOT WAIT to get that Mh bulb replaced w an hps. You can literally see the size difference in the buds as they grow ..as far as heat Mh runs crazy hot in comparison. Another reason I can't wait to switch it haha! Good luck man I'm sure it's gona kick ass regardless just thot Id share my experience.


I have 2 HPS and one MH bulb in swappable ballasts. I'll be changing them around and testing things as I go (again, if heat will allow).

I may even just run the two HPS and keep my 6400k CFLs in there.


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 5, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I have 2 HPS and one MH bulb in swappable ballasts. I'll be changing them around and testing things as I go (again, if heat will allow).
> 
> I may even just run the two HPS and keep my 6400k CFLs in there.


For heat sake that would be your best bet...I must say, I envy your work with the cfls. Anyone who says otherwise has a jealousy issue. I think with the skill set you bring as a gardener, the end result will be great no matter what you decide to do. After this first harvest pays off a little I'm going to build 4 8 bulb cfl hoods for my veg tent. Very impressed! Happy growing my friend


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 5, 2014)

Alllmost there...


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 5, 2014)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I'll keep trying then...I'm bound to get it right sooner or later. Thanks for the response.


Tightness is from the grow, not the dry. Grow better and the rest just falls imto place.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 5, 2014)

truepunk87 said:


> Chernobyl View attachment 3298237


 My Chernobyl a week before harvest.


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 5, 2014)

MK Ultra, chopped at 63 days


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 5, 2014)

Look at the size of the tips of the trics. When we trim her you can't trim more then an eighth before you have to clean your scissors. Sunset Sherbet at 6 weeks. Finished her at 10 weeks.


----------



## norcal mmj (Dec 6, 2014)

Blue dot. Cut at 70 days. Super dense got 2140 grams under 2k watts. Grown in super soil.


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 6, 2014)

^ that's what I call maximizing space effecientsy. Nice work man. Gorgeous.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Dec 6, 2014)

2 weeks in


----------



## Cannis (Dec 6, 2014)

Few pic's of my latest (eldorado) from Dutchseeds, got my doubts about it being eldo, never had it before but it's grown nothing like the description and there are different strains. Only 8 weeks in out of what was supposed to be 12 weeks. Don't think I'll buy from them again.


----------



## Cannis (Dec 6, 2014)

If any of them are Eldorado, I think it would be this one, it's the only one growing close to the description.


----------



## Dadioski (Dec 6, 2014)

My Nirvana Wonder Woman end of 5 weeks.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 6, 2014)

Cannis said:


> Few pic's of my latest (eldorado) from Dutchseeds, got my doubts about it being eldo, never had it before but it's grown nothing like the description and there are different strains. Only 8 weeks in out of what was supposed to be 12 weeks. Don't think I'll buy from them again. View attachment 3308264 View attachment 3308265


I would say nice things but, Pepsi?


----------



## getsmacked (Dec 6, 2014)

Face off og week 7 is bottom picture and a mystery strain that looks promising week 5 Top picture.


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 7, 2014)

Trich shots from my Tennessee Kush.

CFL goodness, as always...

 

 

Omnomnomnomnom...


----------



## The Toker (Dec 8, 2014)

chb444220 said:


> oo is it? i didnt even realize that. lol. yeaa when i had to trim it.. it was a pain in the ass cuz there was soo many leaves.. and htere was one oart of the bud.. that was like.. ALL leaves.. not a big part.. it was a tiny part. but i was trimming in and it was just like... all leaf. lol
> 
> soo did u know it was a poly-ploid bud?? they're supposed to be really rare.. but I think nirvana plants seem to carry these traits.. cuz my WW had 2.. one was bigger than the other tho.. and my otha friend was growin wonder woman i think it was.. from nirvana.. and he had a poly-ploid bud.. and now ur AI has one too.. thats 3 nirvana strains.. all different ones too.
> 
> ...


I have 10 auto ak 47s by Female seeds two of them are poly.


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not sure it's all that rare:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyploid

Polyploidy occurs in some animals, such as goldfish,[3] salmon, and salamanders, but is especially common among ferns and flowering plants (see _Hibiscus rosa-sinensis_), including both wild and cultivated species.

Polyploidy is pervasive in plants and some estimates suggest that 30–80% of living plant species are polyploid

-----

I think cannabis growers as a whole just don't grow enough plants from seeds to notice it all that often. We usually find a couple really good plants and roll with clones.

I think it's just that we don't see it documented very often due to lack of numbers.


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 8, 2014)

See you in 3 days time my dear..may you cover yourself in sexy..


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 8, 2014)

Just saying and my dumb ass harvested two weeks too early


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 8, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Just saying and my dumb ass harvested two weeks too earlyView attachment 3309635View attachment 3309636 View attachment 3309637


Looks good man, we learn as we grow and we grow as we learn. If we're not, we're waisting our time!! Nice job my friend, take notes and move forward!


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 8, 2014)

All my attention has been on my Jack and while checking out some of my skunk I took down to sample I was rather impressed with how it's looking...any thoughts or comments feel free! Be gentle, first timer here!! Lol


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 8, 2014)

LOOKS JUICY


Minuteman419 said:


> All my attention has been on my Jack and while checking out some of my skunk I took down to sample I was rather impressed with how it's looking...any thoughts or comments feel free! Be gentle, first timer here!! Lol


----------



## Dadioski (Dec 8, 2014)

Minuteman419 said:


> All my attention has been on my Jack and while checking out some of my skunk I took down to sample I was rather impressed with how it's looking...any thoughts or comments feel free! Be gentle, first timer here!! Lol


Man that stuff looks like it's dripping, huge stem size.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Dec 8, 2014)

Some Tangerine Dream from the harvest the other day.



Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## Dadioski (Dec 8, 2014)

Thats really nice, lots of colors there.


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 8, 2014)

my crazy mutated clones gone bad. LOL its all cool there the last of their kind but may strip them and bring them back to life for one more real harvest. wouldn't be the first time i succeeded at that but damn these girls are FROSTY


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 8, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3307735 Look at the size of the tips of the trics. When we trim her you can't trim more then an eighth before you have to clean your scissors. Sunset Sherbet at 6 weeks. Finished her at 10 weeks.


WOW i want a cutting of that


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 8, 2014)

Wookie 3 day 58


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 8, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> Just saying and my dumb ass harvested two weeks too earlyView attachment 3309635View attachment 3309636 View attachment 3309637


Admitting your a dumb ass is half the battle. Now quit being a dumb ass and don't pull early. Probably same reason you can't keep a woman..... Just thinking aloud...


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 8, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Admitting your a dumb ass is half the battle. Now quit being a dumb ass and don't pull early. Probably same reason you can't keep a woman..... Just thinking aloud...


Ouch but I can


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dadioski said:


> Man that stuff looks like it's dripping, huge stem size.


Thanks man, I've got some much better things coming keep your eyes out!! Happy growin everyone


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 8, 2014)

Chem Bubble has claimed #5 spot on the keeper list


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 8, 2014)

"I love early picked bud"  said nobody, ever.

Use the forum guys. Post your pics if you are unsure. Lots of folks are brave enough to ASK the simple question "is this done" and seek out replies.
The only time you waste is your own time. It's a shame seeing anyone go 8 or 9 weeks when it should have been 9 or 10.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Dec 9, 2014)

Deusracing said:


> WOW i want a cutting of that


You and everyone that smokes it. It's a hyped strain for a reason. Great smoke. Long legs. A smell that can't be explained. Non weed smokers want to smell it in the jar over and over. A functional high. Not couch lock, once you get used to her. Your first time could floor you depending on your tolerance. But even then it's not a sleepy weed.


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 9, 2014)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> You and everyone that smokes it. It's a hyped strain for a reason. Great smoke. Long legs. A smell that can't be explained. Non weed smokers want to smell it in the jar over and over. A functional high. Not couch lock, once you get used to her. Your first time could floor you depending on your tolerance. But even then it's not a sleepy weed.


Where can I find one.


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 9, 2014)

Checked on Jack to make sure not too humid in new dark chamber and looked so purty I just couldn't resist taking a taster!!  have a good one all!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 9, 2014)

OG Mango Haze... Super Aromatic, Super sweet flavor,Super potent, poor yield. She is a really tasty treat.


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ripped Bubba


----------



## getsmacked (Dec 11, 2014)

Here a finished 63 day faceoff og from yesterday.


----------



## adeezy89 (Dec 11, 2014)

..


----------



## getsmacked (Dec 11, 2014)

63 day blackberry Kush.


----------



## xtranger420 (Dec 11, 2014)

this is Kaya47, I couldn't really get a close up but nugs are very dense, hard and packed of trics! she's one stinky girl !


----------



## Minuteman419 (Dec 12, 2014)

So remember this girl? Well, this is the trim from her and by trim I do not mean ANY fan leaves stems or anything but sugar saturated goodness, ground down, frozen, and simmered in a slow cooker for around 10 hours or so. what do you guys think? Whatever I decide to make should come out decent I'm hoping!?


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2014)

Harlequin BX4, Day 47:


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Dec 13, 2014)

Hashberry, Jordan of the island.


----------



## RM3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thunder Express week 10


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 14, 2014)

Buddah tahoe og


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Pic1=Caramel candy kush from last summer
Pic2=Caribe last week.


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 14, 2014)

Great color. Strain/breeder?


truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 3312595


t


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## hydroMD (Dec 14, 2014)

I have the frostiest buds!


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Dec 14, 2014)

God damn ditch weed


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 14, 2014)

hydroMD said:


> Great color. Strain/breeder?
> 
> t


Forum cookies


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 14, 2014)

fuckcancer87 said:


> View attachment 3313094 God damn ditch weed


Sometimes we get bad phenos... just part of the game!


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 14, 2014)

truepunk87 said:


> Forum cookies


Forum cookies? 

Care to elaborate?


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 15, 2014)

girl scout cookies!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 16, 2014)

GG#4


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2014)

Harlequin BX4 (1:1 THC/CBD) Pheno 2 of 4, just pulled this one, finished in 50 days and frosted up nicely, looking like a keeper strain....


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 20, 2014)

64 days will take at 70..


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 21, 2014)

Forum


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Triangle day 63


----------



## Cannis (Dec 26, 2014)

My girl with a Christmas treat.


----------



## WazzaX (Dec 26, 2014)

[email protected] what strain is that?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 26, 2014)

Swamp Wrecked #7


----------



## Cannis (Dec 27, 2014)

WazzaX said:


> [email protected] what strain is that?


Like my post on page 380 says, it's supposed to be Eldorado but I think they screwed up the order. Nice producer none the less, but I'm one that hates not knowing for sure what he's growing, the whole purpose of ordering beans or so I thought. The pic above is at day 82, got nicely purple the last 2 weeks.


----------



## hydroMD (Dec 30, 2014)

truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 3316983 Forum


Wanna trade cuts?


----------



## UncleBurnie (Dec 30, 2014)

Cannis said:


> Like my post on page 380 says, it's supposed to be Eldorado but I think they screwed up the order. Nice producer none the less, but I'm one that hates not knowing for sure what he's growing, the whole purpose of ordering beans or so I thought. The pic above is at day 82, got nicely purple the last 2 weeks.


That looks like a twin sister to the ggg mindscape I ran


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 30, 2014)

Can I post my little preemie buds here lol?

Gage Green - Colombian Gold Bastard Series (#3) - 27 days after the flip, she's just getting started:
  

Samsara Seeds - Sweet Black Angel - 30 days after the flip.
 

There are some ridiculously amazing images in this thread. I'm not quite on your guys' level yet but one day  I'll come back n post pics when they finish up.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 30, 2014)

fireballs


----------



## GroErr (Dec 30, 2014)

Double like there Bob! That fireball cut looks like it'd be worth a 5,000 km drive to get some of that action


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 30, 2014)

BobBitchen said:


> fireballs
> View attachment 3322012


*Same here Bob!!!!!!!*


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 30, 2014)

NOT ME


----------



## Smootherpete (Dec 30, 2014)

BC Blueberry buds from BC bud depot seeds grown in coco coir with 600W HPS.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2014)

A Jack The Ripper (first) and Blue Dream New Year's eve harvest, happy new year all!


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 1, 2015)

forum


----------



## GroErr (Jan 1, 2015)

Jack The Ripper quick dry popcorn sampler, New Year's breakfast treat


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a Haze in flower (Santa Marta x Original Haze) Sugar Haze . Will either be good or hay in the end. will not take her past 120 days. Looks typical for a Haze. Wont know anything for a very long time. These don't frost up at this age.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks promising hh!

Picked up a cut of old timers haze in cali last month andi sould have the first clone in flower next week.

Some other goodies

Bluepit
 
Swamp wrecked #5


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## overgrowem (Jan 3, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I have a Haze in flower (Santa Marta x Original Haze) Sugar Haze . Will either be good or hay in the end. will not take her past 120 days. Looks typical for a Haze. Wont know anything for a very long time. These don't frost up at this age.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323860 View attachment 3323861 View attachment 3323863 View attachment 3323864


The Sugar Haze I grew was very nice. Harvested a bit early to get a more heady buzz. wouldn't grow it at present, takes to long, but I would buy it for take home.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't grow long flowering strain very often. These are purely for head stash. Anyone growing these to make cash would go broke lol. It was a pack of free seeds.. I will let her go 120days if not done she will get culled. I have had other Haze varieties go way past 120 there just not good phenos to keep and run. They take up alot of valuable space.. Might be hay instead of Haze lol..


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 3, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I don't grow long flowering strain very often. These are purely for head stash. Anyone growing these to make cash would go broke lol. It was a pack of free seeds.. I will let her go 120days if not done she will get culled. I have had other Haze varieties go way past 120 there just not good phenos to keep and run. They take up alot of valuable space.. Might be hay instead of Haze lol..


I like good head stash too but can you really tell that much difference between a pure haze and a pure kush? I have not had the opportunity to test this yet.


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 3, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> I like good head stash too but can you really tell that much difference between a pure haze and a pure kush? I have not had the opportunity to test this yet.


Most Def.YES!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I don't grow long flowering strain very often. These are purely for head stash. Anyone growing these to make cash would go broke lol. It was a pack of free seeds.. I will let her go 120days if not done she will get culled. I have had other Haze varieties go way past 120 there just not good phenos to keep and run. They take up alot of valuable space.. Might be hay instead of Haze lol..


I am going to cross it to purple voodoo and a couple other males. Plus i can run it outside here


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 3, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Most Def.YES!


Thank you! .....so on with my quest.... Anyone know of some good haze varieties good for growing indoors ...something that hits like a haze and has shorter flower time??


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 3, 2015)

Blue dream


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh ya there is a big dif between a haze and a Kush.. The long flowering types are not recommended for indoor.. I like Kali Mist or SSH are the 2 well known strains both are great smokes in a short time for a Sativa. I dont know of any Pure Haze verities that have a 90 day or less flowering time. Im not a expert on these strains. I only grow short flowering time strains 99% of the time.


----------



## overgrowem (Jan 4, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Thank you! .....so on with my quest.... Anyone know of some good haze varieties good for growing indoors ...something that hits like a haze and has shorter flower time??


Read the info on some seed sites.Try some 50/50, 60/40 or 70/30 Kush strains. U will find 1 U like.Otherwise the Haze strains I am familiar with have been mentioned SSH. and Kali Mist, both fine smokes. P.S: pay attention to degree of difficulty, make it as easy as possible at first.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 4, 2015)

This thread is awesome, frosty buds on every page!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 4, 2015)

My Grape Stomper OG 27 days


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 4, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Read the info on some seed sites.Try some 50/50, 60/40 or 70/30 Kush strains. U will find 1 U like.Otherwise the Haze strains I am familiar with have been mentioned SSH. and Kali Mist, both fine smokes. P.S: pay attention to degree of difficulty, make it as easy as possible at first.





Hammerhead571 said:


> Oh ya there is a big dif between a haze and a Kush.. The long flowering types are not recommended for indoor.. I like Kali Mist or SSH are the 2 well known strains both are great smokes in a short time for a Sativa. I dont know of any Pure Haze verities that have a 90 day or less flowering time. Im not a expert on these strains. I only grow short flowering time strains 99% of the time.


Thanks for the information people! On my last grow I grew Desert Diesel by HSO and Bubba kush and carefully bottled them in their own jars and I can't tell much difference. I like the read on the SSH.

So... I'd better show a frosty bud instead of quacking since this is a frosty bud thread.

This is from the Bubba Kush after it had cured for a couple of weeks.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 4, 2015)

Triangle


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## GroErr (Jan 4, 2015)

Harlequin, Day 45:


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 4, 2015)

Danky New year guys...


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is first run of training day x candyland made last winter. It's a friends setup I help with the winter run and starts for the spring. Four phenos two green and two purple.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 7, 2015)

Wookie


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 3327172 Wookie


And you know this man!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 7, 2015)

A few frosty buds, all being pulled this weekend 

Harlequin Pheno 1:


Blue Dream:


Blue Pyramid:


Jack the Ripper:


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> And you know this man!
> View attachment 3327186


Dr D. It's ggood to seee youuu againn.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Dr D. It's ggood to seee youuu againn.


Thanks


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2015)

some frosty ass plants in this thread! can't wait till i can get a good opportunity grow.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 7, 2015)

GroErr said:


> A few frosty buds, all being pulled this weekend
> 
> Harlequin Pheno 1:
> View attachment 3327227
> ...


Why does the bud in the first picture have those shinny spots on it?

One time a cat pissed on one of my buds and it looked like that.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 7, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Why does the bud in the first picture have those shinny spots on it?
> 
> One time a cat pissed on one of my buds and it looked like that.


Whoops... I shouldn't type when I'm stoned... sorry...


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 7, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Why does the bud in the first picture have those shinny spots on it?
> 
> One time a cat pissed on one of my buds and it looked like that.







lmao please watch this, you'll lol after what u just said, trust me haha


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 7, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lmao please watch this, you'll lol after what u just said, trust me haha


Funny stuff Mr. Bongwater! There's nothing better than a little sativa mixed with something that makes you smile!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 7, 2015)

white Jones


Grape Stomper p2


P1


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## indicat33 (Jan 7, 2015)

Speed Haze, (SSH x J.Herer) -


----------



## BobbyMargotPhoebe (Jan 7, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BobbyMargotPhoebe (Jan 7, 2015)

Take a look at these beauties , the strain is called amnesia from dinafem , pics were taken on day 74 of flower, been flushing the last ten days or so....I've seen other journals where it's gone as long as 100 days of flower.... And btw I got an 18" x 24" gym locker that is my grow space (. that's all the wife would allow)..... I cut down to test colas today and see where goes but I really think it has another at least 10 days before everything should be cut down but we'll see... Please leave comments


----------



## GroErr (Jan 8, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Why does the bud in the first picture have those shinny spots on it?
> 
> One time a cat pissed on one of my buds and it looked like that.


Not sure what you meant, I had a couple of lights from different angles, probably reflection off one or the other.


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 8, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Not sure what you meant, I had a couple of lights from different angles, probably reflection off one or the other.


Yo if that looks like cat piss then I'm a urolagniac


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 8, 2015)

Come on peoples! It looked good and you all know it's good luck for a cat to piss on your bud don't you!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 8, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Whoops... I shouldn't type when I'm stoned... sorry...


----------



## GroErr (Jan 8, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Come on peoples! It looked good and you all know it's good luck for a cat to piss on your bud don't you!


My cat tries but I have 2 doors before you get into the flower room so she hasn't made it in there yet... She's always trying and has chewed on some indica leaves (likes indicas only?) before in my veg cabinet and tent. Definitely not cat piss - lol


----------



## beans davis (Jan 8, 2015)

Classic Seeds Jack Frost X Strawberry Diesel.......this smoke is amazing


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 8, 2015)

GroErr said:


> My cat tries but I have 2 doors before you get into the flower room so she hasn't made it in there yet... She's always trying and has chewed on some indica leaves (likes indicas only?) before in my veg cabinet and tent. Definitely not cat piss - lol


lol! Seriously, no problem with the cat but I did have an older bottle of Superskunk that one day started smelling like urine whenever I popped the lid instead that nice skunk aroma it previously had. It still tasted good though even with its new noticable twang. 



beans davis said:


> Classic Seeds Jack Frost X Strawberry Diesel.......this smoke is amazing


Great looking Bud!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 8, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> lol! Seriously, no problem with the cat but I did have an older bottle of Superskunk that one day started smelling like urine whenever I popped the lid instead that nice skunk aroma it previously had. It still tasted good though even with its new noticable twang.


I just finished a small freebie SuperSkunk that smells and tastes like skunk piss, not my cup of tea


----------



## Fease (Jan 8, 2015)

lol skunk piss. hahaha

There's 300+ pages I'm not going to look through but that Wookie seems hard to beat. and then I looked at the pictures above this post and said "daaaaamn". So much good buds


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3325403


Swamp wrecker looks awesome. What is it?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

Purple wreck x og kush


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2015)

Are you only indo or outdo too? And do you run any outdo down that way, as climate would be very close to what I am working with (ie hot and humid)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Are you only indo or outdo too? And do you run any outdo down that way, as climate would be very close to what I am working with (ie hot and humid)


This year i will. Durban poison x neville's haze, old timers haze, and this bag of beans


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2015)

Thats Durban in my pic. Colas big around as baseballs. That bag of beans from Mo will be the shit.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 10, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> lol! Seriously, no problem with the cat but I did have an older bottle of Superskunk that one day started smelling like urine whenever I popped the lid instead that nice skunk aroma it previously had. It still tasted good though even with its new noticable twang.
> 
> 
> Great looking Bud!


Jared too soon, not burped to right RH and left to mold a little. That's the urine smell in the jar.
Or you opened her a few times in a room with too much humidity and caused the growth. But that smell is mold growing... Not harmful to 90% of us...


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 10, 2015)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Jared too soon, not burped to right RH and left to mold a little. That's the urine smell in the jar.
> Or you opened her a few times in a room with too much humidity and caused the growth. But that smell is mold growing... Not harmful to 90% of us...


Yea... it was definitely a few nasties in there growing/fermenting. What I thought was odd was that it smelled great for the first 3 months of being bottled, then all of a sudden I get this piss smell when I first open the jars..... after that it still tasted good though and no bad smell after buds were removed from jars. I don't think it made me sick but it did make me grow a fresh batch!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2015)

runnin low on my meds


----------



## yktind (Jan 10, 2015)

Jolumbo (columbian gold x jo og) round 2. This about day 42 of around 80. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 10, 2015)

yktind said:


> Jolumbo (columbian gold x jo og) round 2. This about day 42 of around 80.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


Yea buddy!


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Jan 10, 2015)

My Sleepwalker cut


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 11, 2015)

kushy goodness


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 11, 2015)

theexpress said:


> runnin low on my meds View attachment 3328779


 Me too. Hate getting this low...


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Jan 11, 2015)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> View attachment 3329237 View attachment 3329241 My Sleepwalker cut


looks great. Wish you had a better camera.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 12, 2015)

Northern lights


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Jan 12, 2015)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> looks great. Wish you had a better camera.



me too. i wish had a an actual camera tbh. i was using my phone as a camera.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a problem. I have too many old frosty buds lying around.... And what can you do with old frosty buds instead of the obvious? What about coconut canna oil?

*2 Oz of high quality older C99 buds*
 

*Ground very fine*
 

*Slow cooked in coconut oil and water for several hours before before being strained and cooled into this 1 lb block of medicating goodness!!!... Yummmm!
 *


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2015)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3329986 Me too. Hate getting this low...


lol yea im used to having atleast this much to


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 14, 2015)

More clones immediately!!


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Chernobyl


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2015)

Harlequin BX4, pulled Day 52:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sour Double


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> Chernobyl View attachment 3331471


JEEZ Truepunk that Chernobyl is off the hook!!!! I can only hope I can do her some justice like that


----------



## ekim046 (Jan 15, 2015)

Organic Scotts OG, flush time: 




The video starts with a stillshot. still have 2 weeks to go but looking pretty frosty!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 15, 2015)

Been a while since I'v posted here. Tasty looking bud all around.

Anyway here's my latest, 3 weeks to go, unknown.


----------



## StrainMakersMark (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## StrainMakersMark (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## redbud12 (Jan 16, 2015)

Not the frostiest bud but I would love to share anyway. Critical + 2.0 autoflower by Dinafem. I didn't use flash plus like usual a camera never does bud any justice. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## 240sxing (Jan 16, 2015)

Figured I'd post on some porn.

Here's a mystery medical seed I got. Day 50. Under diy cob light.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 16, 2015)

Timewreck, chopped at day 63


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 16, 2015)

Bluepit


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 17, 2015)

Here's the training day x candyland trimmed and dry ready for cure. First three are purple pheno next are green pheno.


----------



## RM3 (Jan 17, 2015)

My Namaste after 5 weeks of flower


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

so heres my 2 cent's on FROST

Sweet Stomper Kush
 
And the flowers
 

some Girl Scout's


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> View attachment 3333443 View attachment 3333445 View attachment 3333446 View attachment 3333446 View attachment 3333441 View attachment 3333440 View attachment 3333441 View attachment 3333443 View attachment 3333444 View attachment 3333445 View attachment 3333446 Here's the training day x candyland trimmed and dry ready for cure. First three are purple pheno next are green pheno.


That shit is crazy frosty great job! If you ever want to get rid of some of those beans let me know


----------



## kingzt (Jan 17, 2015)

first pic: la chocolat
second pic: buddah tahoe og


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 17, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> That shit is crazy frosty great job! If you ever want to get rid of some of those beans let me know


Thank you,pics weren't the best.that was the best two out of first run.going to run again to stablize and get more seeds


----------



## thump easy (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 17, 2015)

Fireballs f3


----------



## ayr0n (Jan 17, 2015)

Sweet Black Angel 48 days into 12/12. Not tooo much longer  Pulled a little early on my first grow so I'm tryna hold off n get it right this time, but they're looking pretty damn tempting - especially w/ these almost empty jars sittin' over here  Guessing around 65 days on the SBA, but we'll see


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 17, 2015)

phantom og day 48


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry about the ORANGE pic's, got the batteries on charge and i'll break the Camera out for a couple snap's later folk's!
This is my Dog 
 
Been my mest friend for over 4years now


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## past times (Jan 18, 2015)

Girl Scout Cookie. After a 2.5  month cure this stuff is tasting amazing


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 19, 2015)

Loving that Cookie's, only smoked a couple times and not even sure what kind of cookies it was, i posted a bud pic up the page if you could take peek and let me know what you think ?

So here's my Dog without the HPS light
 
She'll be coming down VERY soon


----------



## GroErr (Jan 19, 2015)

Early frost preview of DIY sat-dom pheno, Jack The Ripper x Blueberry (Blue Ripper), Day 18 from the flip:


----------



## Sativied (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jan 19, 2015)

u guys should re-size your pics in paint once you take them


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 19, 2015)

Green Crack x Vitality (Flo x Kali Mist)@48 days Chernobyl 42-ish days


----------



## Sativied (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok one more, still 3 weeks or so to go:

Cannalope Haze x Cannalope Haze


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 21, 2015)

Day 15 White Dragon


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 22, 2015)

Deusracing said:


> Day 15 White DragonView attachment 3336642View attachment 3336643


By the way thats a 600w hortilux blue doing this in 15 days along with hortilux ballast... Oh and some nectar for the gods


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 22, 2015)

white Jones p2..


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 23, 2015)

I love all these delicious looking buds. Keep em coming!

Here's my Querkel (Subcool) with a couple weeks left. I generally leave quite a bit of leaf when trimming these. Why not?!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sour Double


----------



## TwoTokeSmoke (Jan 26, 2015)

Here is my Jacks Cleaner by TGA.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 26, 2015)

7 - 10 day to finish, I figure.


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Pot.
Bad camera.
You don't get the picture?


----------



## nolem1234 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have no idea what kind this is(strong tropical, fruity scent and sticky) but it is my best looking harvest yet, pics are 75 days post flip, I cut the tops on day 80 when I started seeing enough amber crystals with a pocket microscope. I've been struggling keeping plants healthy beyond 1 month of flowering, but am making some progress.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Jan 27, 2015)

The Mango Thunder S1

Day 58 of 12/12. Smells of lemon, lime, rotting mangos, and vanilla. Taste is straight limes with a eucalyptus exhale.

She is a real day brightening feel good sativa that will get ya good and racing if you partake too much.


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 27, 2015)

29 day old White dragon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> Green Crack x Vitality (Flo x Kali Mist)@48 days View attachment 3334827Chernobyl 42-ish daysView attachment 3334828


Chernobyl is one of my favs. She's a beauty!!


----------



## meetjoeblow (Jan 27, 2015)

Hugo Phurst said:


> 7 - 10 day to finish, I figure.
> 
> View attachment 3339834
> 
> ...


what the hell is that I gotta have it. I feel like pooky just by looking


----------



## lmoore2680 (Jan 27, 2015)

White Widow getting ready


----------



## itsbakin (Jan 28, 2015)

double blue dream, finished in the cold to get some purple


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 28, 2015)

meetjoeblow said:


> what the hell is that I gotta have it. I feel like pooky just by looking


Bag seed, and (supposedly) Green Crack. I've tested a few pop-corn buds, very nice


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 29, 2015)

Glad to see this thread is still going, I thought it died a long time ago because I stopped getting updates...


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 29, 2015)

WCC


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 29, 2015)

Cannatonic - Perkins Cut @ 40 days. 17.7% CBD


----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 29, 2015)

Chernobyl


----------



## meetjoeblow (Jan 29, 2015)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Bag seed, and (supposedly) Green Crack. I've tested a few pop-corn buds, very nice


dude im so jealous right now all I have are mids right now


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Elephant Bud day 50


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 31, 2015)

phantom og


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 31, 2015)

Big ass pic (4mb), open at own risk.
 

And nothing special but something to look at while the pic loads  Frizzle pheno:


----------



## Sativied (Jan 31, 2015)

CHxCH (cannalope haze) tri whorled phyllotaxy


----------



## Fease (Jan 31, 2015)

Fo' frizzle my nizzle


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 1, 2015)

green crack


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Feb 1, 2015)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3334795


I don't remember if it was you who posted about a plant that has sugary leaves even as a baby, but if so, is this it?



Huel Perkins said:


> Cannatonic - Perkins Cut @ 40 days. 17.7% CBDView attachment 3341347


"Perkins Cut"? 
How are the effects from that plant? THC%? Looks nice.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Feb 1, 2015)

meetjoeblow said:


> dude im so jealous right now all I have are mids right now


 This is "mids" in NS, grown from bag-seed $5/g.


----------



## Sativied (Feb 1, 2015)

EverythingsHazy said:


> I don't remember if it was you who posted about a plant that has sugary leaves even as a baby, but if so, is this it?


Oui, c'est moi et oui c'est.

It's not just a plant though but 4 different crosses based on the same special male. I've popped hundreds and while surely a good camera plays a role, they all start out similar.

   

 



That said, I honestly have _not_ noticed a direct relation between early frost and the frostiness of for example sugar leaves later in the bud. Will have some tested some day (it IS exceptional strong/heavy stuff).


----------



## Huel Perkins (Feb 1, 2015)

EverythingsHazy said:


> "Perkins Cut"?
> How are the effects from that plant? THC%? Looks nice.


THC usually ranges from 0.5% - 1.5%. When smoked in a joint its effects are very light, you can tell that you've smoked but you don't feel high, you just feel good, tough to explain. After a few dabs, you have a pretty good body high but are still pretty level headed. Our oil has hit 71% CBD. I personally like to make it into oil and then mix it with a THC rich oil, best of both worlds.


----------



## Fease (Feb 1, 2015)

Hugo Phurst said:


> This is "mids" in NS, grown from bag-seed $5/g.
> View attachment 3343302


well that bag seed turned out pretty well for ya now didn't it? heh Looks good.


----------



## meetjoeblow (Feb 1, 2015)

has anyone tried terpinator or snow storm ultra... I want to compare results. I found that snow storm when used alone promotes earlier frost and a very very subtle increase in the dank aspect of the smell and the terpinator made the aroma louder with a subtle increase in frostiness but the aroma is floral like the reviews say... but if you can find the space in your ppm to use both you get the best of both worlds from what I observed. but my comparison wasn't done correctly . I installed the plants in to a hydro set up which could account for the increases


----------



## caverage (Feb 1, 2015)

I know this ain't even coming close to the level being posted. But here is my PUrkle . shes barely half way there and getting pretty frosty


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Feb 1, 2015)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Elephant Bud day 50


The elephant bud takes the cake for me on page 390. very beautiful plant with trichs on those larger solar fans! Very nice.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 1, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> ok guys.. found a few more pics.. forgive me if i post sum that i already put up here.. i just have a giant list of bud pics.. and idk which ones i put up already..
> ​*Deep Chunk x StrawBerry Cough
> *​View attachment 942315View attachment 942316View attachment 942317
> 
> ...


this DC x SC is crazy looking one of the best i have stil ever seen for sheer resin


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2015)

DIY Jack The Ripper x Blueberry pheno. Day 32, 3.5-4 weeks to go and looking like JTR has passed on its frost genes 


Cheers


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2015)

GroErr said:


> DIY Jack The Ripper x Blueberry pheno. Day 32, 3.5-4 weeks to go and looking like JTR has passed on its frost genes
> View attachment 3343848
> 
> Cheers


rip her out, throw her straight into a huge blunt wrap leaves and all, pass it around the whole rollitup community. sound good? lol


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> rip her out, throw her straight into a huge bunt wrap leaves and all, pass it around the whole rollitup community. sound good? lol


Wouldn't that be sweet, a virtual smoking room thread where you could share/taste all these buds


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Feb 2, 2015)

i found the green crack i had a lot smoother then the regular kush whats always on the go. better tasting too


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 4, 2015)

Glad to see this thread still has some life =) hopefully in a few months I'll have something worthy of showing off


----------



## Sativied (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (Feb 6, 2015)

One more seedling frost shot of the next batch (P-F3), second set of leaves:


----------



## caverage (Feb 6, 2015)

Once again , not the frostiest, but my frostiest


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Feb 6, 2015)

Vaunted Og pics


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 7, 2015)

Vaunted OG? Never heard, ill have to do some Googling..

but it looks dandy. Your nugs indeed have that OG trichome gloss that shines pleasantly

how long to flower?


----------



## ghb (Feb 7, 2015)

cheese 





blue pit





blue pit on steroids


----------



## GroErr (Feb 8, 2015)

Harlequin BX4 (BCBD), Day 38 (45-47 day pheno):


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Feb 8, 2015)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3346239
> 
> View attachment 3346240


Whatcha growing? looks like what i got!! =p


----------



## Sativied (Feb 8, 2015)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> Whatcha growing? looks like what i got!! =p




Looks great man. Fuzzy. Mine's homebred cannabis.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Feb 8, 2015)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3347611
> 
> Looks great man. Fuzzy. Mine's homebred cannabis.


Skunk and some Hindu along with some other stuff??? I know mine has some Hindu and skunk and some other crap


----------



## Sativied (Feb 8, 2015)

d0rk2dafullest said:


> Skunk and some Hindu along with some other stuff??? I know mine has some Hindu and skunk and some other crap


It's supposed to be Cannalope Haze x Cannalope Haze like most of the rest in the grow but it actually looks and by now smells more like my ICE x Cannalope haze cross and I suspect I may have popped a few of those. Some say CH is a C99 knockoff, which amongst others, just like the ICE, has skunk, Nl#5 and shiva in its lineage so... it's cannabis.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 9, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 3327172 Wookie


I know its a month old....but do we have bud of the year here?


----------



## Cannis (Feb 9, 2015)

Isn't voting Nov. of next year?


----------



## GroErr (Feb 9, 2015)

Cannis said:


> Isn't voting Nov. of next year?


Think you're posting in the wrong thread, we just post our buds here to share and see what others are growing. It's not a contest, we just like bud porn


----------



## zchopper420 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hopefully in a couple weeks I'll have something like the pics posted green crack day27


----------



## Cannis (Feb 9, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Think you're posting in the wrong thread, we just post our buds here to share and see what others are growing. It's not a contest, we just like bud porn


I replied to undercover, not you. Was just razzing him anyway and I've posted enough pic's in this thread.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Green Crack day 60


----------



## yktind (Feb 10, 2015)

Another harvest down.

Columbian Gold x OG
Taken at Day 80
600 watt w/ Aero


----------



## Nc87 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ak48

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Elephant Bud 60 days


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 11, 2015)

SDubb


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 15, 2015)

SOUR DUBB


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Elephant final day,65, 1 of 4 being chopped, finished results of the four


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 15, 2015)

Along with the age old unanswered questions "Does a bear shit in the woods?" and "If a tree falls but there was nobody around to hear it did it still scare the the shit out of the bear?" is the question "If I keep my nugs stored properly how long will they keep without the Trichs turnng mostly amber and the taste turning BLAAA?".

And the answer is --- More than 4 months but less than "hell, I don't know how long".

This is Bubba Kush, kept in a jar with a humidipac, sealed with a seal-a-meal and kept in a cool dark place for 4 months.
It still looks good enough for the frosty bud page! Sorry for the extra large picture but I'm anal.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 15, 2015)

Hawaiian Web


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 15, 2015)

This is Green Crack Day 66, chop day, only regret, only had one of these! Crazy resin heads.
Oh Yeah,, done under a 400


----------



## lmoore2680 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cheese


----------



## GroErr (Feb 16, 2015)

DIY Jack The Ripper x Blueberry Pheno 1 @day 35, 3 more weeks of frost to go


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## hiitsbob (Feb 19, 2015)

barney critical kush start of week 8
maybe not the frostiest but filling out nice few more weeks.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 19, 2015)

Querkle, day 63 .


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 19, 2015)

True OG x Abba Zabba


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Mari-fuckin-juana.


----------



## SmokeMonster32 (Feb 20, 2015)

Sweet Black Angel - 57 Days


----------



## CashCrops (Feb 21, 2015)

Posted by Huel in the Michigan section:






Frost Boss


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 27, 2015)

Finally we got a new batch of Comfortably Numb White... it's peaches and creame ♡


----------



## GroErr (Feb 27, 2015)

Jack The Ripper @day 47, almost ready


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jb x ms,blue Hawaiian 4ft wide.


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 27, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Jb x ms,blue Hawaiian 4ft wide.View attachment 3360827View attachment 3360829 View attachment 3360830


How long did you veg that monster for and if you do it during most grows what's you average yield


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> How long did you veg that monster for and if you do it during most grows what's you average yield


1 month,don't know,first run with the blue Hawaiian in the tent but I average @2-2 1/2oz with a 2 week veg in 3gal pots at my other grow with the b.h...huge central colas...


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 27, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> 1 month,don't know,first run with the blue Hawaiian in the tent but I average @2-2 1/2oz with a 2 week veg in 3gal pots at my other grow with the b.h...huge central colas...


Do you top everything at once or in stages. I am working on making mine have 30+tops. I am going to be in 15 gal organic soil.


----------



## undercoverfbi (Feb 27, 2015)

so many beautiful plants. My reaction


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Do you top everything at once or in stages. I am working on making mine have 30+tops. I am going to be in 15 gal organic soil.


I anticipate areas needing filling in and go from there,pinching very often in some areas to slow,and letting others fill in,then bending down the main branch and pinching any branches coming up,making them side branch and also giving me more sites up top as well ...


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 27, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I anticipate areas needing filling in and go from there,pinching very often in some areas to slow,and letting others fill in,then bending down the main branch and pinching any branches coming up,making them side branch and also giving me more sites up top as well ...


So t


rory420420 said:


> I anticipate areas needing filling in and go from there,pinching very often in some areas to slow,and letting others fill in,then bending down the main branch and pinching any branches coming up,making them side branch and also giving me more sites up top as well ...


ok I see the screen now as well as the cacuts lol. Have you ever just topped multiple times to get 30+ tops or have you always used a screen. Screen appears to Def grow faster then topping. I things I will make a screen and try a few to see how it goes


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

The screen was put there for she sole purpose of slightly bending tops out of the way for more light penetration and support of soon to be fat buds..it wasn't placed there till first week of flowering. Its a truck bed bungee net..and the cactus is San Pedro.


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's the whole tent at start of flower..


anzohaze said:


> So t
> ok I see the screen now as well as the cacuts lol. Have you ever just topped multiple times to get 30+ tops or have you always used a screen. Screen appears to Def grow faster then topping. I things I will make a screen and try a few to see how it goes


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just 5 plants in a 4x8


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 27, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> The screen was put there for she sole purpose of slightly bending tops out of the way for more light penetration and support of soon to be fat buds..it wasn't placed there till first week of flowering. Its a truck bed bungee net..and the cactus is San Pedro.


Got ya so when you chop down do you just pull it off with out much damage or do you cut each bud individually before removing bungee net


----------



## anzohaze (Feb 27, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Just 5 plants in a 4x8


I do 10-16 plants depending on size in a now smaller 8x8 area and looking at ways to "produce more". Do you start from seed or clones (assuming clones)


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Clones from my other grow and I cut in steps,taking down the tops,with the net next,and a week or so later start with the rest..


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

Ten gal smart pots inside clear storage totes,pro mix HP,ewc myco tea every water,dyna grow f.p.,protekt, magpro,botanicare blastoff mixed to 500ppm-700ppm depending..foliar feed myco tea till 3rd week flower every a.m...perfect conditions,pretty results.


----------



## lmoore2680 (Feb 27, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Ten gal smart pots inside clear storage totes,pro mix HP,ewc myco tea every water,dyna grow f.p.,protekt, magpro,botanicare blastoff mixed to 500ppm-700ppm depending..foliar feed myco tea till 3rd week flower every a.m...perfect conditions,pretty results.


I just said u can't beat pro mix


----------



## rory420420 (Feb 27, 2015)

The protective custody medium..you can't beat it!!


lmoore2680 said:


> I just said u can't beat pro mix


----------



## Indica_jones (Feb 28, 2015)

My Chronic


----------



## mc130p (Mar 2, 2015)

Here's a Liberty Haze:

And here's a Green Poison:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 2, 2015)

Alien Dojo f2 Purple Pheno just starting to flower. Best Pic I could get today...


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2015)

Blue Dream, Day 48 in the LED tent:


----------



## GroErr (Mar 2, 2015)

DIY Jack The Ripper x Blueberry, Day 50 under CMH:


----------



## Amnesia1234 (Mar 3, 2015)

GroErr said:


> DIY Jack The Ripper x Blueberry, Day 50 under CMH:
> View attachment 3363072


New to rollitup and dont know where the like button is. Lookings tasty.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 3, 2015)

Amnesia1234 said:


> New to rollitup and dont know where the like button is. Lookings tasty.


Thanks, just puffing a sampler from a smaller one I just finished, it seems to work, well 

The like button appears after a few posts, can't remember how many though, too much sampling - lol


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 4, 2015)

I just took these pics..This has been curing for 4 months..it's cookie frost..(jackfrost/gsc)...Imo it smells like og kush and cherry pie put together...

It's outdoor!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> I just took these pics..This has been curing for 4 months..it's cookie frost..(jackfrost/gsc)...Imo it smells like og kush and cherry pie put together...View attachment 3364793View attachment 3364792
> 
> It's outdoor!


damn dude the schwaggiest schwag i ever layed eyes on, find yourself some better seeds yo


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> damn dude the schwaggiest schwag i ever layed eyes on, find yourself some better seeds yo


that's a clone genius.


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Green crack, critical+


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 5, 2015)

Green crack close up


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> that's a clone genius.


huh?


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 5, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> huh?


.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Mar 5, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> .


----------



## fjkirk (Mar 5, 2015)

critical Kush,blue lemon Thai,trueberry day 53


----------



## elkamino (Mar 5, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Jack The Ripper @day 47, almost ready
> View attachment 3360776


Beautiful flowers, @GroErr.

The pic's from day 47? What day do you chop? I've been taking my JTR at day 53 as it appears ready then, but I've been wondering how it'd be different if flowered longer...


----------



## BruceBudz (Mar 6, 2015)

Cinderella 99


----------



## GroErr (Mar 6, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Beautiful flowers, @GroErr.
> 
> The pic's from day 47? What day do you chop? I've been taking my JTR at day 53 as it appears ready then, but I've been wondering how it'd be different if flowered longer...


Hey thanks, typically it's ready around Day 50-52 under CMH, Day 56-58 under LED's. Pheno differences can make that +- a few days though. I just go by the trichs towards the end and my final decision to pull is when it slows down drinking, then I know it's ready and won't get any more out of it.

Here's that JTR at Day 54, pulled it out of the room last night, that door knob is 37" from the floor, the door is 32" wide, nice little haul for a JTR  This one loves super-cropping..


----------



## Javadog (Mar 7, 2015)

Cole Train from Reserva Privada, taken on Day 63:


THIS is the Qrazy Quake (sorry folks):


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 9, 2015)

Chem Bubble .....


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 11, 2015)

Mmm some unique sounding strains guys very frosty keep it up!! ! !♤♡♢♧

Here is some alien 4 which doesn't have the thickest of frost but this bud is no doubt completely covered in a layer of trichome fuzzy - goodness


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 12, 2015)

Forum Cookies day 57, 10 days to go....grown with Canna Coco under 400w


----------



## bass1014 (Mar 13, 2015)

looks like you have some hermie pods showing up at the end. where did these genetics come from? i can see pollin pods or nanners popping out in the pics.. you have and seeds showing up?


fjkirk said:


> critical Kush,blue lemon Thai,trueberry day 53


----------



## Figgy (Mar 13, 2015)

Engineers Dream from Breeders Boutique


----------



## fjkirk (Mar 13, 2015)

bass1014 said:


> looks like you have some hermie pods showing up at the end. where did these genetics come from? i can see pollin pods or nanners popping out in the pics.. you have and seeds showing up?


nope??


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't see any either. Might be in the wrong thread ??


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow that Face Off OG looks Chunky for an OG. I got Hashbar OG coming its a Hashplant x Face Off Og should be nice but they say a little more relaxed stink so to accommodate stealthy closet growers as myself. Also got White Widow x Afgahni Kush it should be nice, from World of Seeds.


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 14, 2015)

And Wappa Auto and Cherry Bomb for my 1st auto try before i find my good pheno on the other two. Cant wait to see what the auto taste and buzz is like. I hear its different do to the Ruderallis.


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 14, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 3370292 View attachment 3370293 Forum Cookies day 57, 10 days to go....grown with Canna Coco under 400w


Where do I get this cut?


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 14, 2015)

Haze

 Tahoe F2

 OG

 Big Buddah X tahoe OG


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 14, 2015)

ok….. them cookies look amazing bro. Harbor Side?


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 14, 2015)

man I just grew some Tahoe x Thunder F it was ridiculous but night buzz it would beat everyone down so bad it was funny to get newbies to hit it and watch em get stuck like chuck.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 14, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Where do I get this cut?


I have been curious about this too. I hear about forum cut quite often and I wondered if it was this forum or another forum or why do they call it the forum cut. I'm not hip to follow trends but I love trivia knowledge. Cheers.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 14, 2015)

ICM Forum cut


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 14, 2015)

thenotsoesotericI post: 11406062 said:


> I have been curious about this too. I hear about forum cut quite often and I wondered if it was this forum or another forum or why do they call it the forum cut. I'm not hip to follow trends but I love trivia knowledge. Cheers.


From the quick research I did it seems to be the bay area cut. Harborside has or atleast did have it at one point. 

Looks like im driving to cali. Bay area is only 12 hours... anybody feel accommodating?


----------



## hydroMD (Mar 14, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> ICM Forum cut


Huh?


----------



## fjkirk (Mar 14, 2015)

A






day 51 (revised)


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 14, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> ok….. them cookies look amazing bro. Harbor Side?


Cut was sent to me via Colorado.... Won't be running her much longer since this Wookie 3 (White x Forum) blows it away


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 14, 2015)

qrazy elephants


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 14, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Huh?


Everyone got there cuts of GSC from ICMAG. . ICMAG is another forum where it was passed around 3-4 years ago. I let my cut go because of the yield..


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 15, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Everyone got there cuts of GSC from ICMAG. . ICMAG is another forum where it was passed around 3-4 years ago. I let my cut go because of the yield..


What is interesting is that some people have mastered this strain and are getting as much as they would with any other strain only they have to work it different.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 15, 2015)

I ran her for a few years. I could never get 2 per light from her not even 1.. Typical yield was 2-4oz with an ave of 3oz per plant. .I have seen some claim there getting yields as good as GG#4 with no prof. I still haven't seen any proff the GSC will yield I see the same post but no one will post pics.. I just need to see 1 cola 8" long that's stacked well..Nothing but golf balls same I got. Maybe there running 50 plants in a scrog?


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 15, 2015)

My gsc was shitty yielder good bud and like hammerhead said all golf ball size nugs

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## RockinDaGanja (Mar 15, 2015)

LA confidential. Straight iced out.


----------



## Shastafarian (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice man…. Have you tried the Death Star from Colorado or Bruce Banner and the Tangie these 3 are the tits from that area? Also Flo is pretty well seen in Colorado and its a good DJ short classic.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2015)

Shastafarian said:


> Nice man…. Have you tried the Death Star from Colorado or Bruce Banner and the Tangie these 3 are the tits from that area? Also Flo is pretty well seen in Colorado and its a good DJ short classic.


Death star is from Ohio I thought?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2015)

Jackberry X Mad scientist Sleeskunk

Jackberry X Mad scientist


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 16, 2015)

Accidental seeds from when I did some pollen chucking....Radium Girl 1 (Chernobyl x Super Silver Daze), day 38.


----------



## bass1014 (Mar 16, 2015)

fjkirk said:


> critical Kush,blue lemon Thai,trueberry day 53


was talking about the tips of the last pic. is that the BLT? I had one foxtail like that and it ended up turning hermie on me and the first sign was the tips spitting out nanners. jmho. look good though


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 16, 2015)

bodhi TEV2


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2015)

DNA's SnowLAnd:


Onward and upward,

JD


----------



## fjkirk (Mar 16, 2015)

no its truberry..checked checked and rechecked..nothing..


----------



## undercoverfbi (Mar 16, 2015)

That snowland is very delicious looking it had frosty fuzz

Here is some blue dream






Awwwwww yeah best part is imma be growing some this season. Perfect seed


----------



## Javadog (Mar 16, 2015)

I appreciate the good word. Amaaaazing dank here!

Took down a Cole Train that I love the color of:

(still smells like Strawberry Jam too ;0)

JD


----------



## 6ohMax (Mar 16, 2015)

undercoverfbi said:


> That snowland is very delicious looking it had frosty fuzz
> 
> Here is some blue dream
> 
> ...


I've come to believe that "their" Pheno cut is leaning on the indica dom side


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 19, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Everyone got there cuts of GSC from ICMAG. . ICMAG is another forum where it was passed around 3-4 years ago. I let my cut go because of the yield..


I got a clouple ( un-rooted ) snips of this but they never made it, i really wanted to give it a run as the bud looks/taste's sooooo good. From all ive read and saw i would say it IS GSC but prob. cali conn's ?

Anyone got an idea ?
 
It ticked all the right box's and was real tasty


----------



## ohredbud (Mar 19, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ohredbud (Mar 19, 2015)

Hope you like


----------



## elkamino (Mar 19, 2015)

Year-old Attitude Freebie, G-13 Gigabud, chopped at 60 days. Supposedly an indica, but didn't grow that way for me. Absolutely the stinkiest plant I've ever grown...   Maybe the purdiest too!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bio Diesel, Smells awesome...


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 20, 2015)

Forum day 65, 2 more days


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 21, 2015)

Man, the pic's just keep surprising me!
Some serious resin up in here!
My last lot came real good after my first grow with a single 400 hps. I used to look in on this thread and think " some day! lol " before i had 2 400's in a 1 m2, but the weight wasn't there so looking to up things this run. Thanks for all the likes guy's
Keep up the good work


----------



## Figgy (Mar 23, 2015)

Fruit Punch


----------



## Nc87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Fruit Punch
> View attachment 3378414


Damn! Way nice plant. How many days is that? And what nutes?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## zchopper420 (Mar 23, 2015)

I posted some pics of this whole it was still alive her it is done green crack


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 23, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Fruit Punch
> View attachment 3378414


Mind if I ask what your growing medium mix is?


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 23, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Mind if I ask what your growing medium mix is?


It was Sunshine #4


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 23, 2015)

lmoore2680 said:


> It was Sunshine #4


Thanks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 23, 2015)

lmoore2680 said:


> It was Sunshine #4


Is fruit punch Sannies?

Nope not sannies, I found a heavy weights seeds fruit punch?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Dr.D81 (Mar 24, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is fruit punch Sannies?
> 
> Nope not sannies, I found a heavy weights seeds fruit punch?


Yea his is from heavy weight.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Mar 24, 2015)

A little Banna Kush...


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Javadog (Mar 24, 2015)

They need to add a "Like All" button...I must have missed one or two...


----------



## lawlrus (Mar 25, 2015)

Strawberries and Cream

















Cheese







C99 BX1


----------



## caherbgrower (Mar 25, 2015)

Man you guys are bad asses! These plants are freaking amazing. I'll be dreaming of trich laden buds all day!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 25, 2015)

Candyland about 20 days on 12/12. With some hiccups here and there


----------



## Figgy (Mar 25, 2015)

Nc87 said:


> Damn! Way nice plant. How many days is that? And what nutes?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


That pic was taken at day 57 flower (from flipping after showing sex in veg). Jacks Citrus FeED from start to finish with a little Epsom salts here and there. Sunshine #4 Advanced with added perlite. 600w Ushio bulbs.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Fruit Punch
> View attachment 3378414


That's the 'trip over my own dick'pheno...
Nice work bro.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Figgy said:


> That pic was taken at day 57 flower (from flipping after showing sex in veg). Jacks Citrus FeED from start to finish with a little Epsom salts here and there. Sunshine #4 Advanced with added perlite. 600w Ushio bulbs.


Ushio is that good good..
Shhhh!!
They're getting more expensive...


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 25, 2015)

Figgy said:


> Fruit Punch
> View attachment 3378414


Easy trim damn!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)

[email protected] said:


>


----------



## mc130p (Mar 25, 2015)

HSO Trainwreck:


----------



## elkamino (Mar 25, 2015)

At first glance they may _look_ like frosty buds... but they're not.

More like _leaves... _ but at least they're frosty!

Another Attitude freebie, a Dinafem Auto Amnesia Fem. My first Auto (its an older pic) and the smallest plant I've ever grown- accidentally in unammended soil for many weeks before I realized I had her in plain promix d'oh!

In a 2-gal smartpot under 12-12 she still yielded 1.5 oz. She was the frostiest auto of maybe 10 I've grown. Kinda stoney, smelled pretty good and smoked ok, with a crystal/leafy texture perfect for joints.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2015)

elkamino said:


> At first glance they may _look_ like frosty buds... but they're not.
> 
> More like _leaves... _ but at least they're frosty!
> 
> ...


I got 37.5 grams in the same pot with the same freebie..and it was OK smoke...the ol Lady loved it


----------



## GroErr (Mar 26, 2015)

Blue Pyramid, not the frostiest yet, but it's only Day 29, another 29 days or so should do it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3380674 View attachment 3380675


Guess it didnt show up...lol


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 26, 2015)

Out of curiosity who uses C02 ?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Out of curiosity who uses C02 ?


I do sometimes...compressed.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Out of curiosity who uses C02 ?


I use it when I sit and talk to my plants.  

This is Pineapple Express.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 27, 2015)

This is the thread to follow


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> This is the thread to follow


This is probably one of the main threads that just go on and on. It also is great to go through and find strains that you may want to grow.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 27, 2015)

*Aurora Indica*

Will probably let this one get real ripe so she can have that hard 100% indica kick. 
​


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 27, 2015)

****Bud porn***


----------



## FrozenChozen (Mar 27, 2015)

1996 Clone only White Widow


----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 27, 2015)

GG#4


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 27, 2015)

Javadog said:


> I appreciate the good word. Amaaaazing dank here!
> 
> Took down a Cole Train that I love the color of:
> View attachment 3373770
> ...


Damn....


----------



## truepunk87 (Mar 28, 2015)

Super Silver Daze (SSH x Deep Chunk).... Keeper pheno from 4


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 28, 2015)

Dinafem Blue Kush Auto. Does she get a handicap because she's an auto under less than 200w of CFL?


----------



## lmoore2680 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> Dinafem Blue Kush Auto. Does she get a handicap because she's an auto under less than 200w of CFL?
> View attachment 3382892
> View attachment 3382890
> View attachment 3382889
> View attachment 3382891


Good thing that's not your party cup


----------



## Ace Yonder (Mar 28, 2015)

lmoore2680 said:


> Good thing that's not your party cup


You have no idea how badly I wish it was hahaha! The thing that makes me the saddest is that this seed was a freebie and I don't think they've actually released it for sale yet (Although they said it should be within the month), so even though I love it to death I am currently prevented from growing it again hahaha


----------



## perry420 (Mar 30, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> Niiiiice. Heyy.. im in the advanced reply.. soo i cant see ur pics right now... but one of the pics.. towards teh end.. with the "deformed" looking bud... you know thats a Poly-Ploid bud right!!!??? those are pretty rare! i had 1 well.. 2 on my last WW grow.. if u look at my pics i posted... u see the giant bud thats the size of my arm...? thats a poly-ploid bud..
> 
> a poly-ploid bud is basically 2 buds growing on 1 budsite/branch.. have u realized that that branch probably have like double the amount of leaves it should have? and if u look all down the branch.. at each node.. instead of just the normal 2 budsites.. there should be 3-4 there.. =) i can jsut tel by lookin at it its a poly-ploid.. that things gonna weigh ALOT! just lettin ya know if u didnt kno already.
> 
> ...


Dudes thanks for the info on the polyploid bud! That is so fucking interesting. Never heard or seen anything like it. I was surprised to see no one else commenting on it. Looks beautiful. Anyways thanks again for the info, I know this thread is old as fuck


----------



## Sativied (Mar 30, 2015)

perry420 said:


> Dudes thanks for the info on the polyploid bud! That is so fucking interesting. Never heard or seen anything like it. I was surprised to see no one else commenting on it. Looks beautiful. Anyways thanks again for the info, I know this thread is old as fuck


That mutation is called 'fasciation' and has nothing to do with "poly-ploid". Polyploid refers to having more than the typical two sets / pair of chromosomes (one from each parent), as in more than a diploid.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasciation

Search my thread (pic journal), or the forums, for "fasciation" for more examples.

Not related photo of frosty cannabis (about 3 weeks 12/12) for completeness:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice Macro..I agree has nothing to do with Polyploid... I get those from time to time....


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Mar 31, 2015)

this is my plants response to all the haters..


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Mar 31, 2015)

Chernobyl.


----------



## unwine99 (Mar 31, 2015)

A decade old cut of AK47


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## perry420 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sativied said:


> That mutation is called 'fasciation' and has nothing to do with "poly-ploid". Polyploid refers to having more than the typical two sets / pair of chromosomes (one from each parent), as in more than a diploid.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fasciation
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the correction


----------



## perry420 (Mar 31, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> View attachment 3385403 View attachment 3385404


Man that Bill Cosby thing you got there is hilarious as fuck! Nice buds as well


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Mar 31, 2015)

[/QUOTE]


perry420 said:


> Man that Bill Cosby thing you got there is hilarious as fuck! Nice buds as well


 LOL i always forgot i got that sig...since i post from my phone and not always in landscape mode. Fuckin bill cosby tho.... 

And thanks.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## elkamino (Apr 1, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> View attachment 3385996


Wow. Gorgeous! 

What is that?!


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 1, 2015)

Forum Cookie


----------



## Malarky (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Ace Yonder (Apr 2, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> LOL i always forgot i got that sig...since i post from my phone and not always in landscape mode. Fuckin bill cosby tho....
> 
> And thanks.


Need to change those jello pudding packs to bottles of roofies lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 2, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> Need to change those jello pudding packs to bottles of roofies lol


LOL damn roofies ?? Someone is going hard in the paint or what ?

I would but I have to fix my tablet again. And this new phone I got....well sucks ass.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 2, 2015)

G13 Gigabud

Lost Lake Haze


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## elkamino (Apr 2, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3387119 View attachment 3387121 View attachment 3387122


That Sugar Punch #2 is gorgeous!
What's that second shot- doesn't look like the BH or the SP2...

How common are purple phenos of Sugar Punch #2?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sleeskunk...
Idk how common they are..I got two..
I doubt they're too common ATM,since you can't get seeds


elkamino said:


> That Sugar Punch #2 is gorgeous!
> What's that second shot- doesn't look like the BH or the SP2...
> 
> How common are purple phenos of Sugar Punch #2?


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice looking plants @rory420420 that black diesel looks sturdy AF. Strong looking.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 3, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3387152 View attachment 3387155





TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Nice looking plants @rory420420 that black diesel looks sturdy AF. Strong looking.



That's an AUTO?!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2015)

Umm...April fools?
I've only grown one auto ever..those are NOT it..lol


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 3, 2015)

I did however breed the diesel, and the blue Hawaiian...my babies.


----------



## GroErr (Apr 3, 2015)

DIY Jack The Ripper x Blueberry (Blue Ripper) keeper pheno, took a few seeds but worth the time and effort, killer bud, can you say couch lock? lol


Cheers


----------



## Malarky (Apr 3, 2015)

Shackzilla


----------



## Malarky (Apr 3, 2015)

This Zilla was topped!


----------



## lawlrus (Apr 4, 2015)

Strawberries and Cream (Strawberry Cough x The White S1) by CSG at harvest - 77 days














C99 BX1 by Mosca also at harvest @ 77 days...


















I'll snag some better shots later, those were quick ones...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 4, 2015)

@Malarky 

What's that black string ? And that's a massive cola


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 5, 2015)

Alien Dojo


----------



## blowin_smoke (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm just finishing my auto berry fems., HOLY frosty! will post pics soon! the high is out of this world!! I can berryly see the screen


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wowwwwww..

My kinda thread, some killer shots in here.

Super impressive at everybody ...damn.

How's about some old school Afghan?


----------



## Knott Collective (Apr 6, 2015)

Skywalker, aka "Sativa Kush." 90%+ sativa dominant clone only.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 6, 2015)

Outdoor Organic Sour OG


----------



## elkamino (Apr 6, 2015)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Outdoor Organic Sour OG


Deeeeeamn! Your outdoor looks to be what, about 50:50 trichomes:veg matter?!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 6, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Deeeeeamn! Your outdoor looks to be what, about 50:50 trichomes:veg matter?!


Haha, she is certainly caked, one of the stickiest strains I've ever handled.


Outdoor Organic Bruce Banner #3



Outter Structure



Inner Structure


Zooooooom


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 6, 2015)

Ocean Beach OG,  smells like the ocean and chocolate.


----------



## 6ohMax (Apr 6, 2015)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Haha, she is certainly caked, one of the stickiest strains I've ever handled.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Organic Bruce Banner #3
> ...


OH MY FUCK!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2015)

I am an old Hulk fan and had to chuckle when I saw the BB breed.

Amazing stuff people!

Psycho Killer at about 6.5 weeks:


JD


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 7, 2015)

Blueberry Afghan Trichomes



Blue Dream





Zoom zoom



Sour Amnesia



I * L-O-V-E * this thread.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 7, 2015)

Sour Dubb x Querkle is turning out very nice..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 7, 2015)

Pineapple Express
  

Some green crack I picked up.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 7, 2015)

Cannabis, roughly half way flowering cycle.
 

Sister from another mother:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 7, 2015)

LOL more fake Alien dojo, GG#4


----------



## Ace Yonder (Apr 7, 2015)

A few closeups of the Blue Kush Auto, getting close to chop time


----------



## trombon84 (Apr 8, 2015)

Got a pretty good lookin one too


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Radium Girl (Chernobyl x Super Silver Daze) Day 58


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> A few closeups of the Blue Kush Auto, getting close to chop time
> View attachment 3390444


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Apr 8, 2015)

TGA's Space Dawg (Space Queen x Super Snow Dog)





Inner Structure


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pot.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 8, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3390954 View attachment 3390956 Pot.


Fuckin aye. Nice looking pot. 
​


----------



## GroErr (Apr 10, 2015)

Blue Pyramid, almost good to go @day 45:


Cheers


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 10, 2015)

​


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunset Sherbet. Indoor. 7 weeks.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunset Sherbet 6 weeks outdoor.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Apr 12, 2015)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> Sunset Sherbet. Indoor. 7 weeks.View attachment 3394170 View attachment 3394168 View attachment 3394171


Nice! Well grown, and a hard cut to come by there too.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 12, 2015)

JTR @ day 46


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Apr 12, 2015)

Strawberry Cough. 4 weeks.


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Apr 12, 2015)

Sunset Sherbet.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 12, 2015)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3394172 View attachment 3394173 Sunset Sherbet 6 weeks outdoor.





Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3394302 Sunset Sherbet.


Indoor and out, both are just so beautiful. What's it smell like?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 13, 2015)

Sour Dubb x Querkel


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Apr 13, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Indoor and out, both are just so beautiful. What's it smell like?


At 8weeks a tang like burnt pie crust with a creamy Berry. At 9 weeks Berry is big and tang is very light if even there.


----------



## lawlrus (Apr 13, 2015)

Not my frostiest but still up there for sure...

just happened to snap this pic as I'm trimming the last one, this is Cheese n Chaze #3 (back middle of the 600w tent). I think I found my favorite here...loud as fuck and I think pretty clearly a sour diesel leaning expression based on the aroma and appearance


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice harvest lawlrus.. I like the loud.











Hawaiian Web


----------



## mc130p (Apr 15, 2015)

Liberty Haze:


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2015)

White Widow @ just under 6 Wks.
Crappy cell phone pics of same bud, different angles.


----------



## 204Kush Master (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2015)

204Kush Master said:


> View attachment 3396573


What strain you running?


----------



## 204Kush Master (Apr 16, 2015)

THE TRUE REAL MASTER PURPLE KUSH


----------



## 204Kush Master (Apr 16, 2015)

Sometimes GSC , the odd pineapple express, a few thc bombs , couple berry bombs ,
a blue god or 2 , and of course 92/100 plants my PK lol


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hammerhead seeds Walking Dead


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 16, 2015)

2 round day 45 Elephant Bud


----------



## elkamino (Apr 16, 2015)

nl5xsk1 said:


> 2 round day 45 Elephant Bud


Gorgeous flowers. Do you know what causes the serration on leaves to curl like that? Its real obvious on the bottom part of the pic.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 16, 2015)

That's from heat, The leaves are transpiring to fast witch makes the edges curl up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 16, 2015)

mc130p said:


> Liberty Haze:View attachment 3396534


Been wanting to try that strain. Its been on my list to order for a while. 
Is the high sativa? Did it stretch too much?


----------



## mc130p (Apr 16, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Been wanting to try that strain. Its been on my list to order for a while.
> Is the high sativa? Did it stretch too much?


I like it a lot It doesn't stretch a lot. As far as the high is concerned, it's really strong. It's a hybrid and I think the high reflects that as well.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 17, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Gorgeous flowers. Do you know what causes the serration on leaves to curl like that? Its real obvious on the bottom part of the pic.


A couple if things, at day 45 they are being heavily fed! (Slight nute burn)
Too close to light and these finish early so it is running its coarse. Need better fan and I'm limited to distance from light to plant ( should have flipped to 12 hrs sooner )


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 18, 2015)

our cut of SinMint (only female from 6 reg seeds) grown by my Buddy.... Grows shorter and stockier than the forum Cooks cut but almost identical otherwise. Gets a almost blue-raspberry sucker kind of taste after a good cure


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Day 50 Elephant bud


----------



## undercoverfbi (Apr 18, 2015)

@truepunk87 Thats some *fire*. Definetly looking forward to more snapshots of yours 

@nl5xsk1 I enjoy your horticulture skills and angler. It must _staaank._


I have been adventuring very strongly with this strain Hawaiian Web lately. It's the bees knees.





The tip of a nug.

zoomed out snapshot. Lighter colored nug is just some UK Cheese.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 18, 2015)

Bodhi TEVr2.


----------



## Malarky (Apr 19, 2015)

Shackzilla 4th round ,overgrown scrog "


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 19, 2015)

Elephant Bud bud room


Day 50


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## KushMonster215 (Apr 20, 2015)

Some candyland about half way through


----------



## KushMonster215 (Apr 20, 2015)

This looks amazing man truely. How many days you let these gals go ? 





Knott Collective said:


> Skywalker, aka "Sativa Kush." 90%+ sativa dominant clone only.
> View attachment 3389178


----------



## Sativied (Apr 20, 2015)

Cannabis F3 after 6 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Apr 22, 2015)

Forgotten about Auto Hobbit runt that decided to show it's precious side. With and without flash.


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 22, 2015)

Chernobyl day 43


----------



## MuckyDucky (Apr 23, 2015)

This is Cotton Candy. I decided to just FIM the top of the main cola. Then a few days later it got away from me and grew into the light. This was the huge cola mass I ended up with.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 25, 2015)

Ghost train haze without light and with


----------



## Sativied (Apr 25, 2015)

More cannabis. Had nearly 7 weeks 12/12.


Close up of the top:


And some popcorn on another cannabis plant (large pic..)


----------



## elkamino (Apr 25, 2015)

Sativied said:


> More cannabis. Had nearly 7 weeks 12/12.
> View attachment 3404439
> 
> Close up of the top:
> ...


Sweet pix- color, exposure, focus are all spot on. 

Is that just on-camera flash? Or other lighting?


----------



## Sativied (Apr 25, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Sweet pix- color, exposure, focus are all spot on.
> 
> Is that just on-camera flash? Or other lighting?


Just the camera's flash indeed. http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Digital-18-55mm-3-5-5-6-NIKKOR/dp/B007VGGFZU

That close up is just 1 megapixel of the 24mp in the original picture and still slightly scaled down which sharpens it a bit too. The main 'trick' in my case seems to be to take pics in the dark. The flash is then strong enough that it uses a short shutter time, which means it doesn't blur if I move a little.

The reflective walls make new growth and yellowing stand out more, but it seems to work out nicely for bud shots.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 25, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Just the camera's flash indeed. http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-Digital-18-55mm-3-5-5-6-NIKKOR/dp/B007VGGFZU
> 
> That close up is just 1 megapixel of the 24mp in the original picture and still slightly scaled down which sharpens it a bit too. The main 'trick' in my case seems to be to take pics in the dark. The flash is then strong enough that it uses a short shutter time, which means it doesn't blur if I move a little.
> 
> The reflective walls make new growth and yellowing stand out more, but it seems to work out nicely for bud shots.


Nice.

I'm a Canon guy, and have been playing around with $29 extension tubes on my 7D to get trich macro shots and LOVIN it. Super fun to get right in there and find the most photogenic trichs, and moving the light around til the pic sings.

Heres some Jack The Ripper chopped 3 days ago at day 60-ish. My 3rd run with this plant- a seed then a reveg then a clone of that reveg, 1 plant each round.

The first pic is full resolution if you want to click on it to see the trichs up closer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm a Canon guy, and have been playing around with $29 extension tubes on my 7D to get trich macro shots and LOVIN it. Super fun to get right in there and find the most photogenic trichs, and moving the light around til the pic sings.
> 
> ...


Nice photos man.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Apr 27, 2015)

This is Cotton Candy harvested at 75 days. After I fimed the top it grew into the light for several days. It is about half dried in this picture. This was all the plant put on too except for a few golfball sized nugs.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Apr 27, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm a Canon guy, and have been playing around with $29 extension tubes on my 7D to get trich macro shots and LOVIN it. Super fun to get right in there and find the most photogenic trichs, and moving the light around til the pic sings.
> 
> ...


Hey @elkamino! WOW! Now that looks potent! Nice pictures!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Apr 27, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm a Canon guy, and have been playing around with $29 extension tubes on my 7D to get trich macro shots and LOVIN it. Super fun to get right in there and find the most photogenic trichs, and moving the light around til the pic sings.
> 
> ...


I'm currently using a Nikon Coolpix L820 but I'm not a specific type camera person I just want something that I can change out the lens and have more manual settings so any camera recommendations I would appreciate since I'm having trouble deciding which I want.
Here is about the best I can do with the camera I have and I just got a ring light and I have generic extension tubes so I can put random attachments on it like magnification lens but you have to get really really close, like within 1/2 an inch.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 27, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm a Canon guy, and have been playing around with $29 extension tubes on my 7D to get trich macro shots and LOVIN it. Super fun to get right in there and find the most photogenic trichs, and moving the light around til the pic sings.
> 
> ...


Link to the extension tube please  Wonderful shots.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 27, 2015)

Will attempt a reveg on this 1... Coming down tonight 

SDubb x Querkle (Walking Dead)


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 27, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Will attempt a reveg on this 1... Coming down tonight
> 
> SDubb x Querkle (Walking Dead)
> 
> View attachment 3405998 View attachment 3405999 View attachment 3406000


I bet she could blind you with the right light and angle


----------



## truepunk87 (Apr 27, 2015)

Day 84.... Green Crack x Vitality (Flo x Kali Mist) aka. Hilltop Creeper


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Link to the extension tube please  Wonderful shots.


Thanks!

There are LOTS of options for these on Amazon, ranging in price from hundreds down to $15:

The one I got's here:
http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-Canon-Extension-Extreme-Close-Ups/dp/B003Y60DZO

The extensions attach between the lens and the camera via standard mount and have NO optics. They simply move the lens further away from the image sensor, and doing so greatly enlarges the image on the sensor. With no glass, little engineering or expense is involved in production so its a place you can save $. Yes you can buy brand-name, and maybe get a better interface. But I shoot macro stuff entirely on manual so nothing is lost.

Still these things are difficult to use. I've been a photojournalist for 20+ years so photography comes pretty easy but I find these macro shots challenging. Mostly because the focal plane is very narrow, so I shoot at F16 or so to make it deeper. This does make the image require more light tho, aka flash on full power, so I burn through flash batteries pretty quick.

Many people opt to use tripods (I don't) because they can really help with maintaining focus, but I like to keep moving things around and tripod photography is too slow. If you can, experiment with all your different lenses to get slightly different magnifications and varying levels of ease-of-use, and despite manufacturer's claims that you can use the lens' autofocus, don't, because it barely works and is frustrating. Simply turn it off and move the camera SLIGHTLY forward or back to get focus sharp. The n shoot LOTS of frames...


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm currently using a Nikon Coolpix L820 but I'm not a specific type camera person I just want something that I can change out the lens and have more manual settings so any camera recommendations I would appreciate since I'm having trouble deciding which I want.
> Here is about the best I can do with the camera I have and I just got a ring light and I have generic extension tubes so I can put random attachments on it like magnification lens but you have to get really really close, like within 1/2 an inch.
> View attachment 3405865 View attachment 3405866 View attachment 3405867


That Nikon is a good camera and has good glass. But its not a digital SLR, and that means the sensor is quite a bit smaller. Even with 16MB it'll never be as sharp/detailed as a larger sensor, and that's the pixelization you see when its enlarged to 100%.

If 1/2" is too close for you, use a telephoto aka longer lens. It'll be even more challenging to use in some ways but it will allow you to be positioned further away.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 27, 2015)

Fruit Punch chop after 8 weeks


IB at 8 weeks chop should have gone a tad longer.


----------



## Sativied (Apr 28, 2015)

@elkamino: definitely going to order one of those extensions, thanks for posting.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 28, 2015)

Sativied said:


> @elkamino: definitely going to order one of those extensions, thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on. You've a Nikon DSLR, right? I think you'll be stoked with your purchase. There is a bit of a learning curve but from the pix you've posted you obviously already know how use a camera...

For anyone using the extensions, I recommend starting off with SOLELY the smallest ring, get the technique/lighting/focus figured out and then start stacking 2 or 3 of them together. Putting the 2 largest rings or even all 3 on at the same time is kinda like using a microscope or telescope, it can be difficult to even FIND your subject in the viewfinder, let alone get it focused etc. Once dialed, just add another, then another.

Realize tho that unlike "regular" photography, sharp focus is attained not by using the focus (just turn the damn AF to OFF) but through zooming (on zoom lenses), or by physically moving further/closer to the subject. Its odd at first but it quickly becomes intuitive... but no less challenging.

As noted in an earlier post, depending on the lens you're using, the working distance can be extremely close to the flower. You'll inevitably get resin on the front element of your lens when you bump into nugs as you move fore/back for focus, but it comes right off with iso.

Anyway very cool to see the interest in this inexpensive way to get macro shots... cheers to more macro bud porn in the "fostiest" thread!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2015)

I don't know whether this is the frostiest or the stickiest - TGA Jesus OG:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I don't know whether this is the frostiest or the stickiest - TGA Jesus OG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum yum!! looks amazing!


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 28, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Nice.
> 
> I'm a Canon guy, and have been playing around with $29 extension tubes on my 7D to get trich macro shots and LOVIN it. Super fun to get right in there and find the most photogenic trichs, and moving the light around til the pic sings.
> 
> ...


You should send those to Sub  looks so damn beautiful


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 28, 2015)

So hammerhead 57 mentioned curled up edges on flowering plants represent too much heat and transpiring, another issue of concern is fox tailing, these are secondary buds that readily show signs . but look at that sugar


----------



## elkamino (Apr 28, 2015)

Mohican said:


> I don't know whether this is the frostiest or the stickiest - TGA Jesus OG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Day 62 , elephant is coming down


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 29, 2015)

nl5xsk1 said:


> So hammerhead 57 mentioned curled up edges on flowering plants represent too much heat and transpiring, another issue of concern is fox tailing, these are secondary buds that readily show signs . but look at that sugar




Just the serrated edges of the leaf will turn up when transpiring to fast.Leaf Heat stress will look like a taco....


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Cannasutraorganics (Apr 29, 2015)

Sunset Sherbet.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2015)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Day 62 , elephant is coming down


purple elephant?


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> purple elephant?


 my guess is cool temperature.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> my guess is cool temperature.


i have a strain called purple elephant that looks a lot like it.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 29, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> i have a strain called purple elephant that looks a lot like it.


sure you do. do you have some frosty buds?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> sure you do. do you have some frosty buds?


no, i grow in milk and rice.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Apr 30, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> no, i grow in milk and rice.


I grow in poop.


----------



## green217 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I grow in poop. View attachment 3407777


love those colors!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## yktind (Apr 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


>


Whats for dinner? Oh and damn nice bud, lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


>


That looks so good ! Is that a plate of ravioli?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## elkamino (May 1, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 3408546


WTF IS THAT? 
You got frost 3" out on five-fingered leaves


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 1, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> That looks so good ! Is that a plate of ravioli?


Cape Malay Mutton pie if I am not mistaken lol...


----------



## truepunk87 (May 1, 2015)

Super Silver Daze 4 (Super Silver Haze x Deep Chunk)


----------



## atxlsgun (May 1, 2015)

BlackBerry Kush


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (May 1, 2015)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2015)

elkamino said:


> WTF IS THAT?
> You got frost 3" out on five-fingered leaves


Buddha's dream. I named this one the blueberry tight bud pheno because it smells like blue dream but has smaller dense ass buds. Cheers.


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 1, 2015)

SinMint Cookies, couple more weeks until chop. Grew 4 seeds from a 10 pack, all 4 were female, all 4 are this frosty!


----------



## Sativied (May 1, 2015)

Cannabis Sativa after 8 weeks 12/12


----------



## Merlin34 (May 1, 2015)

Captain Jack (Jamaican x Jack Herer) at about 5 weeks. Genetics by @homebrew420

Sent from Northern Colorado.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2015)

Schmarmpit said:


> SinMint Cookies, couple more weeks until chop. Grew 4 seeds from a 10 pack, all 4 were female, all 4 are this frosty!


Looks flipping nice and white. Cheers man.


----------



## SnotNazi (May 2, 2015)

Dark Angel - Cheese x Jack Herer - 2 plant's - in the middle of scrogging two more of these frosty bitches.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2015)

where's the frost?


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (May 2, 2015)

View attachment 3409241


SirGreenThumb said:


> Pineapple Express: Curing for 2 weeks
> View attachment 3409413
> 
> Aurora Indica: Curing for 3 weeks View attachment 3409414


its hairy but not frosty...... Wrong thread boss...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2015)

Cannasutraorganics said:


> View attachment 3409241
> 
> its hairy but not frosty...... Wrong thread boss...


First, choose the people you associate with better. Maybe you didn't realize it but we aren't dicks to people in this thread.

I could have easily pointed out the bullshit over sharpened pic you posted but didn't. 

My bad for making the damn bud look more natural, maybe this will be to your liking. (Hint: Its the same fucking bud)


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2015)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 3409458 View attachment 3409459


nice photoshopping!

i just let my buds finish, but if cutting a month early works for you, more (white) power to ya!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> nice photoshopping!
> 
> i just let my buds finish, but if cutting a month early works for you, more (white) power to ya!


Its photosharpening get it right. It was like Shift+sShift+sShift+s



You also dry your weed in a room filled with cat shit and piss, so there is that.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its photosharpening get it right.
> 
> You also dry your weed in a room filled with cat shit and piss, so there is that.


and it got shipped to states like alabama where skinhead fucks like you got to smoke it! LEL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> and it got shipped to states like alabama where skinhead fucks like you got to smoke it! LEL


Don't live in Alabama and I have hair.

So you are proud to dry you weed in a room filled with ammonia and feces and sell it to people? (there is no chance that your weed ever made it to me) 

You are such on upstanding citizen.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Don't live in Alabama


yes you do.



SirGreenThumb said:


> Alright dude, I agreed to meet up with you and I told your bitch ass that I'm not flying to puerto rico to come fight you, you started this shit so you come to me and when you finally agreed you also said you were bringing someone with you. You obviously cant fight your own fight and I told you I would be alone and warned you if you bring someone you will be killed.*(this is where I would bring my gun, I wont be jumped by a couple of pussies*) Now since you keep on wanting to keep running that dick sucker cause you apparently think it makes you look tough, meet me in Alabama and since you want to meet my firearm so god damn badly you will. Now come on since you have a death wish. I can only guess you keep talking about it cause you want to see my gun so bad you can taste the lead already.


see? ^^^^





SirGreenThumb said:


> and I have hair.









barely.



SirGreenThumb said:


> So you are proud to dry you weed in a room filled with ammonia and feces and sell it to people? (there is no chance that your weed ever made it to me)
> 
> You are such on upstanding citizen.


in 2012 i had every room in the house filled with the outdoor harvest, and yes, it did get moved to shitholes like alabama for skinheads like you to smoke.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2015)

UncleBuck said:


> yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL
You're an idiot. 
So you think that if I tell someone to meet me in a certain state that means I live in said state? LoL
You also think that since I used to rock a shaved head that means I still do? LoL Do you realize how old that pic is? LoL
Don't try and justify why you posted a pic of yourself drying your weed in a room like that, I don't care. I care about the fact that you did it and still sold it. That is fucked and twisted.

Also, LoL.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So you think that if I tell someone to meet me in a certain state that means I live in said state?





SirGreenThumb said:


> Alright dude, I agreed to meet up with you and I told your bitch ass that I'm not flying to puerto rico to come fight you, *you started this shit so you come to me *and when you finally agreed you also said you were bringing someone with you. You obviously cant fight your own fight and I told you I would be alone and warned you if you bring someone you will be killed.*(this is where I would bring my gun, I wont be jumped by a couple of pussies*) Now since you keep on wanting to keep running that dick sucker cause you apparently think it makes you look tough,* meet me in Alabama *and since you want to meet my firearm so god damn badly you will. Now come on since you have a death wish. I can only guess you keep talking about it cause you want to see my gun so bad you can taste the lead already.


lel


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 2, 2015)

@UncleBuck either post pics of frosty buds or leave. 

you sell crappy germ infested weed and have no respect for the forum you have the most posts on.

You're such a cool person.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 2, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> @UncleBuck either post pics of frosty buds or leave.
> 
> you sell crappy germ infested weed and have no respect for the forum you have the most posts on.
> 
> You're such a cool person.


lel.

i think i'll stay.


----------



## zchopper420 (May 2, 2015)

about to break this sucker down


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2015)

jtripper


----------



## Cannasutraorganics (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Cannasutraorganics (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

Rare Dankness Scott's OG:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

LA Confidential:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mikesbudz (May 4, 2015)

hey, hows everyone , this is my first post on a forum for growing. This is one of my favorite strains. Grape ape. 
let me know what you guys think. thanks


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 4, 2015)

mikesbudz said:


> hey, hows everyone , this is my first post on a forum for growing. This is one of my favorite strains. Grape ape.
> let me know what you guys think. thanks View attachment 3410576


that does look good as hell. but you gotta get some focus bro!


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2015)

There is focus in there


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 4, 2015)

Mohican said:


> There is focus in there


Ah yes, that undernode is looking lovely. +1 for a hardcore purp lover here!


----------



## unwine99 (May 4, 2015)

Super Lemon Haze


----------



## rory420420 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (May 5, 2015)

unwine99 said:


> Super Lemon HazeView attachment 3410998
> 
> View attachment 3410999


Gorgeous. One of the prettiest buds I have ever seen on RIU. Very good trim job too, hats off from a Sativa lover of note


----------



## unwine99 (May 5, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Gorgeous. One of the prettiest buds I have ever seen on RIU. Very good trim job too, hats off from a Sativa lover of note


Thanks Mad Hamish!!


----------



## Sativied (May 5, 2015)




----------



## lmoore2680 (May 5, 2015)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3412004


Damn that looks good on my new tablet

Sent from my VK700 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 5, 2015)

sdubb x Querkle


----------



## MjMama (May 5, 2015)

This is some Alien OG

Holy Grail Kush


----------



## truepunk87 (May 6, 2015)

Chernobyl day 57, about 10 days to go


----------



## Sativied (May 6, 2015)

^F4 seed in a bed of trichs


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (May 6, 2015)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3412712
> ^F4 seed in a bed of trichs
> 
> View attachment 3412713
> ...


Gorgeous as always. Where have you been lately...haven't heard much from you.


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2015)

TGA Ace of Spades:





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Aussiedwc (May 7, 2015)

I'll post up some pics of some frostys


----------



## Aussiedwc (May 7, 2015)

La blanca gold after dry an cure I'll post pics before she finished later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 7, 2015)

PPP


----------



## Aussiedwc (May 7, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> PPP


Nice bro they from seed or clone?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2015)

Couple different phenos of buddha's dream. Got 4 females, already posted one, here are the other 3.


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 7, 2015)

Aussiedwc said:


> Nice bro they from seed or clone?


 clone sir


----------



## Aussiedwc (May 7, 2015)

Nice job soil or hydro? How long veg?


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 8, 2015)

Aussiedwc said:


> Nice job soil or hydro? How long veg?


4 - 5 week veg then flip soil


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> 4 - 5 week veg then flip soil


When you say PPP, you talking nirvana's pure power plant? Cheers.


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 8, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When you say PPP, you talking nirvana's pure power plant? Cheers.


 to be honest not exactly sure exactly which company it came from but yes PPP in my region a phone call and a person can get pretty much any strain in clone form beats the whole sexing only down fall is hopefully the the person that cloned it picked the right pheno.. I been pretty lucky with purchasing clones


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 8, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> to be honest not exactly sure exactly which company it came from but yes PPP in my region a phone call and a person can get pretty much any strain in clone form beats the whole sexing only down fall is hopefully the the person that cloned it picked the right pheno.. I been pretty lucky with purchasing clones


Nice. I ran some nirvana's PPP years ago and my keeper pheno was round super dense chunk buds with an amazing taste and high. Lost it when I moved out west because the friends I gifted it to let her go. I plan on get a couple packs to see if I can find one similar to that old pheno I had. Cheers and your plants look great!


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 8, 2015)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice. I ran some nirvana's PPP years ago and my keeper pheno was round super dense chunk buds with an amazing taste and high. Lost it when I moved out west because the friends I gifted it to let her go. I plan on get a couple packs to see if I can find one similar to that old pheno I had. Cheers and your plants look great!


Thank you and to be honest this strain has got to be one of the best i have grown the high is so energetic makes you feel super good , can laugh for hrs .The hash i made is really intense and people just love it its a real keeper for anyone looking for easy fast growing sat/ indi hybrid with great yields and puts frosty to a new perspective pictures do not do it justice


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 9, 2015)

Trim day... Dank Sinatra Remix...


----------



## LittleT (May 9, 2015)

this is one of my 5 critical kush at 7 weeks


----------



## truepunk87 (May 9, 2015)

Chernobyl


----------



## dochickory (May 9, 2015)

After 56 days of veg now 80 days into flower (picture was a few days ago) so on the fence when to harvest I cut one main stem to test, it's drying now, tested lots of earlier small samples, strong but nasty from the nutrients this last cut will be after 8 days of flushing. The Trichomes look mostly like they are turning cloudy. She looks like she was in a snowstorm.

Any WW experts out there? chime in
Thanks


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 9, 2015)

Sour Dubb




TErV2


----------



## lmoore2680 (May 9, 2015)

Navarre adventure in solo cup at 4 weeks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Thank you and to be honest this strain has got to be one of the best i have grown the high is so energetic makes you feel super good , can laugh for hrs .The hash i made is really intense and people just love it its a real keeper for anyone looking for easy fast growing sat/ indi hybrid with great yields and puts frosty to a new perspective pictures do not do it justice


That is the high man, right there. Everyone loved it and it had what I called honeycomb cereal taste mixed with a skunk or poop smell. Truly top notch buds. Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (May 10, 2015)

My critical sensi star keeper pheno, vigorous quick and gets a lot more frosty the last 2 weeks, prolly day 40 or so in the pic. On my way home to chop her down as I type.


----------



## dochickory (May 10, 2015)

It's so frosty in this cabinet, I could keep my beer inside.......[


----------



## dochickory (May 10, 2015)

Sorry about the LED.....but you can still see the Trichomes!


----------



## truepunk87 (May 10, 2015)

dochickory said:


> View attachment 3414832 It's so frosty in this cabinet, I could keep my beer inside.......[


Nice one.... Who's Version of white widow is it?


----------



## dochickory (May 10, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> Nice one.... Who's Version of white widow is it?


She and her sister are White Widow s-1 freebies from seedsman.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 10, 2015)

SFV....LIP SMACKIN GOOD SHIT .


----------



## Thc247 (May 11, 2015)

firetruckjacklakai said:


> My critical sensi star keeper pheno, vigorous quick and gets a lot more frosty the last 2 weeks, prolly day 40 or so in the pic. On my way home to chop her down as I type.


thats not done by look of pics at least 10 days to 2 more weeks


----------



## firetruckjacklakai (May 11, 2015)

Thc247 said:


> thats not done by look of pics at least 10 days to 2 more weeks


Ya that pic was about 3 weeks ago


----------



## rory420420 (May 11, 2015)




----------



## LittleT (May 11, 2015)

critical kush


----------



## Sativied (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (May 11, 2015)

"click to enlarge"


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 11, 2015)

SinMint Cookies (Sin City Seeds)


----------



## truepunk87 (May 13, 2015)

Chernobyl


----------



## rory420420 (May 13, 2015)




----------



## northeastmarco (May 13, 2015)

Seeded candy train


----------



## caherbgrower (May 13, 2015)

That san Fernando up there looks like something I'd like in my stable.


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 14, 2015)

PurpleTrain wreck x Pakistani Critical Kush


----------



## bellcore (May 14, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> PurpleTrain wreck x Pakistani Critical Kush


Both those images are 'borrowed. hmmm.


Edit: http://themarijuanareport.com/plum-crazy-purple-medical-marijuana-strain-review/


----------



## Darth Vapour (May 14, 2015)

Yes seed tests run presently doing Cherry pie x pck but have these beans mentioned above as well as other seeds that i will be running later on they look so good i just thought i would share


----------



## thump easy (May 14, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3418220


Shit looks just like my black diesel...noice!


----------



## rory420420 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Mad Hamish (May 15, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> View attachment 3419037


Getting grey there ham...
Nice crystals,I mean,er,pot!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 15, 2015)

KQR, SOLID AS A ROCK..I pollinated the top with Sour Dubb


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2015)

Vision Seeds Chocoloco

Sent from my SM-N900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## caherbgrower (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2015)

Strain names are super important guys, how I am going to grow these dank nugs if yall keep it a secret !


----------



## Foothills (May 15, 2015)

"Super Lemon Haze"


----------



## MaryJaneFamily420 (May 15, 2015)

Here is some GSC outdoor light dep, week four.


Here is some blue berry pie, outdoor light dep, week four.


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## lmoore2680 (May 15, 2015)

Skywalker og

Sent from my VS870 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## atxlsgun (May 15, 2015)

Blackberry Kush 

5280


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 16, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> Getting grey there ham...
> Nice crystals,I mean,er,pot!!


Gotta love the Affie shining through in this cross, flower time is straight from the '88g13hp tho, 50 days


----------



## truepunk87 (May 16, 2015)

Forum cut


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 16, 2015)

Swamp Wrecked


----------



## skidsteer (May 16, 2015)

Delahaze day 63


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2015)

TGA Ace of Spades #6



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rory420420 (May 16, 2015)

MY black diesel
  Holy shit I'm high as fuck...


----------



## Wavels (May 16, 2015)

Satori grown in/out


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 16, 2015)

Sinmint Cookies (Sin City Seeds) Plants #2 and  #3


----------



## Wavels (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 16, 2015)




----------



## skidsteer (May 16, 2015)

TRIMMED DELAHAZE NUG


----------



## Schmarmpit (May 16, 2015)




----------



## caherbgrower (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Sativied (May 17, 2015)

Cocaine Sativa


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 19, 2015)

Rosetta Stone


----------



## rickylaging (May 19, 2015)

It's not the best in here
But it's something and my first grow mid west bag seed


----------



## Wavels (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Wavels (May 19, 2015)




----------



## yktind (May 19, 2015)

Wavels said:


>


How did you take that shot? Camera or Microscope?


----------



## atxlsgun (May 19, 2015)

5280


----------



## atxlsgun (May 19, 2015)

5280


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

yktind said:


> How did you take that shot? Camera or Microscope?


Camera...Nikon Coolpix S8100...


----------



## yktind (May 20, 2015)

Wavels said:


> Camera...Nikon Coolpix S8100...


Just with Super Macro? And then blow it up in photo shop? Great job.


----------



## Wavels (May 20, 2015)

yktind said:


> Just with Super Macro? And then blow it up in photo shop? Great job.


Thank you, kind sir...


----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2015)

The first proper grow i done was a couple chiesel plant's. Got 2 Fem pip's and got 2 amazing pheno's, one purp. other green with purp hues in the bud. Lost both to 5-0 
  

Anyhow here's my latest entry
Sweet Stomper Kush ( Stomper o.g x Candydrop )


----------



## borbor (May 24, 2015)

hortilab starbud day 60 of 12/12, lower bud that fell under its own weight.


----------



## truepunk87 (May 25, 2015)

Chernobyl


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2015)

My buddy came over with his decent camera. I got some quick shots of a couple girls.
GG4
 
swamp Wrecked 5


----------



## Dr.D81 (May 26, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> Chernobyl View attachment 3426705


Nice TP


----------



## yktind (May 26, 2015)

borbor said:


> hortilab starbud day 60 of 12/12, lower bud that fell under its own weight.
> View attachment 3426562


That looks tasty!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 26, 2015)

KQR(KILLER QUEEN REDUX) 
 

Gorilla Berry


----------



## Mohican (May 27, 2015)

What does the Gorilla Berry smell like?


----------



## ghb (May 27, 2015)

blue pit from breeders boutique


----------



## Mr.Head (May 27, 2015)

ghb said:


> blue pit from breeders boutique


Damn dude that looks wonderful, are those seeded or are the calyxes just that huge? 

Can't wait to dig into mine, want to make run em under a DIY LED. Starting to order my bits today


----------



## ghb (May 27, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> Damn dude that looks wonderful, are those seeded or are the calyxes just that huge?
> 
> Can't wait to dig into mine, want to make run em under a DIY LED. Starting to order my bits today


no seeds in them ladies, they are just ripening up and swelling.
i overfed them early on which caused slight premature foxtailing, nothing major though there is still a lot of quality bud meat there.


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2015)

And....anti frost...


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2015)

Come to the dark side.


----------



## Sparkticus (May 28, 2015)

Blue Cheese


----------



## doogey420 (May 28, 2015)

Micky Kush


----------



## elkamino (May 29, 2015)

doogey420 said:


> Micky KushView attachment 3429264


What's it smell like @doogey420


----------



## doogey420 (May 29, 2015)

elkamino said:


> What's it smell like @doogey420


very fruity


----------



## phil k (May 29, 2015)

strawberry sour diesel


----------



## phil k (May 29, 2015)

GG4


----------



## zchopper420 (May 29, 2015)

phil k said:


> strawberry sour diesel
> View attachment 3429485


 holy shit you win lol. I think you got some bud in trics. 

Exodus cheese


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 29, 2015)

Sour Dubble s1 # 3


----------



## doogey420 (May 31, 2015)

Micky Kush Day 52.


----------



## dlftmyers (May 31, 2015)

Huckleberry x DesTar Dynasty genetics
Small popcorn bud


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

@doogey420 - What bloom nutes do you use?


----------



## rory420420 (May 31, 2015)

I got s.d. x ww x ROM...I can't wait!!
If they're female....
If not,I'll have s.d. x ww x ROM x fruity chronic juice x blackwater when I hit my fcj x bw mom...
Well call that strain 'fido'


----------



## rory420420 (May 31, 2015)

dlftmyers said:


> Huckleberry x DesTar Dynasty genetics
> Small popcorn bud
> View attachment 3430984


All my pure h.k. turned male..boo!


----------



## dlftmyers (May 31, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> All my pure h.k. turned male..boo!


Yeah that sucks bro


----------



## doogey420 (May 31, 2015)

Mohican said:


> @doogey420 - What bloom nutes do you use?


Super Soil and a little Koolbloom at around 30 day mark. Did 5 feedings at recommended dose. She has been flushed and now regular feedings. Thanks for the question.


----------



## Mohican (May 31, 2015)

She is amazing! I can't wait to try them 



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## borbor (May 31, 2015)

my starbud again, day 67-


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jun 1, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I got s.d. x ww x ROM...I can't wait!!
> If they're female....
> If not,I'll have s.d. x ww x ROM x fruity chronic juice x blackwater when I hit my fcj x bw mom...
> Well call that strain 'fido'


Call it Pollenchuck Norris


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fido is clever...
Count chuckenstien?
Swerve? BWAHAHAHAGGGGHAAAHACH CHOKE COUGH!!!!!


Mad Hamish said:


> Call it Pollenchuck Norris


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well its a reversal,my strawberry d x ww x ROM is the mom...studding up with the fcj remix...oh the wonders.
Maybe I'll grow a 1oz trichrome.. Just one big fat ball of thc,post it here,and it'll be so frosty,everyone will be like 'daaaaayum,this frosty.'....
Fuck I'm high for 3am..


----------



## 414standup (Jun 1, 2015)

Greencrack... she is about 35 days into flowering. Any tips? I'm growing with canna coco medium and canna Flores nutes


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 1, 2015)

Gorilla Berry


----------



## Sativied (Jun 1, 2015)

Late Night x P-F3, more specifically:

((((Thai Choco x Cannalope Haze) X Exodus Cheese UK) x unknown*) x Cannalope Haze ) x (Chunk x Cannalope Haze)
(*Skywalker kush or Chocolate Fondue (Thai Choco x Cannalope Haze))


----------



## D528 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tada ..........


----------



## taGyo (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jun 1, 2015)

TGA Marion Berry:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Been nice out..gonna be nice out tomorrow...hope its nice out where you guys are...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## taGyo (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Mohican (Jun 2, 2015)

Sun Dried Blue Dream:




Dry Sift:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2015)

LA Confidential in January:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## newGrows (Jun 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sun Dried Blue Dream:


Why would I ever want to dry it past the point of green?


----------



## unwine99 (Jun 3, 2015)

Super Lemon Haze day 40.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 3, 2015)

Dry sift like they do it in Morocco. I wanted to see what it was like. The funny thing is, it was still leathery and green inside the flowers even after 3 months in the sun. Still smelled like blueberries too!


----------



## mc130p (Jun 4, 2015)

Ghost Train Haze #1 under Inda Gro 200/CXA 3590 COB


----------



## demonhaze (Jun 4, 2015)

Starbud by hortilab around day 50


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 4, 2015)

Swamp Wrecked #5


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## rory420420 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 4, 2015)

BDB blue berry F2's


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Jun 4, 2015)

wow, great pics guys can't wait till i have a nice pheno to show off here

peace, love, and weed

happy gardening all!


----------



## AKNorthernlights (Jun 4, 2015)

Purple Kush Autoflower







Train Wreck also autoflower.


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 7, 2015)

Another Strain Cherry pie x PCK


----------



## borbor (Jun 12, 2015)

hortilab starbud day 78 since flip, though it was actually flipped to 13/11 for the first 3 and a half weeks of flower, then down to 12/12


----------



## kommano (Jun 12, 2015)

Hmm I have tons on my other phone I'll take more pics later but here is one.


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 12, 2015)

forum cut day 67


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 12, 2015)

Chocotonic


----------



## bellcore (Jun 12, 2015)

Provision Seeds Purple Widow.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not a great shot, but a room full of frost , room size is 38"x42"x6'


----------



## chasebradbury (Jun 14, 2015)

Here's some frosty birthday cake for ya


----------



## majins (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 15, 2015)

The White x Vitality (Flo f8 x Kali Mist f8 ) day 59


----------



## truepunk87 (Jun 17, 2015)

Forum Cookies


----------



## married 2 juanna (Jun 17, 2015)

My cheese 7weeks into flower


----------



## married 2 juanna (Jun 17, 2015)

Will take more pics of close up frost when can this my first grow


----------



## married 2 juanna (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice and frosty gta love cheese hehe


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2015)

Pregnant with my 2nd cross


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Jun 17, 2015)

My first cross


----------



## zchopper420 (Jun 17, 2015)

Exodus cheese on top the rest is rare darkness


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 17, 2015)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!


Good lord son *puts winter coat on*


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 17, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Chocotonic View attachment 3439006 View attachment 3439014


Amazing


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 17, 2015)

JellyJaguar said:


> Amazing


 Wait till you see that mixed with a true Blue berry strain  going to be mouth watering tasting dank smell will e out of this world chocolate covered blue berries


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jun 17, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> Wait till you see that mixed with a true Blue berry strain  going to be mouth watering tasting dank smell will e out of this world chocolate covered blue berries


Sounds great how hard is it to breed plants? Jut a matter of putting a male by a female and letting it pollinate?


----------



## mc130p (Jun 18, 2015)

Dr. Grinspoon:


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Howdy all figured i would share my (F)(goji og x jack herrer)x (M)og ghost train haze#1. Recieved the goji x jack as a gift and selected an awesome grape strawberry smelling lady and a frosty ghosttrain boy that had some frost on the leaves and nice structure and vigorous growth , goji dominated with a little more sativa influence and frost. As a side note this was the first seed i ran from the cross.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Medium sized nug from the same plant.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Jellyjag that's basically it but you can seek out favorable traits from each parent, i chose the fem in the pics above based on the potency, flavor/smell,and effect, the male had nice structure and had trichomes on the leaves surrounding the pollen sacks. Other males ive used we're a tigers milk from bodhi that showed visible resin production in veg and had the sturdiest/thickest branches and main stalk I've ever seen(almost 1" thick at 18" tall) and a chuckys bride that smelled great and branched a lot, sorta vine-like and floppy though. Few others but i don't wanna eat up any more space rambling on this goji cross


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 19, 2015)

mc130p said:


> Dr. Grinspoon:
> View attachment 3443187


Nice plant man the dr always interested me but was hesitant to go with barneys after seeing all the bashing I've seen hows she to smoke and grow if ya don't mind.


----------



## mc130p (Jun 19, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> Nice plant man the dr always interested me but was hesitant to go with barneys after seeing all the bashing I've seen hows she to smoke and grow if ya don't mind.


thanks man I've seen the things you've read, but I never had a problem with BF seeds-no hermies, good germination rates, good smoke too. I like their LSD and Liberty Haze strains a lot. The Dr. Grinspoon has been in flower for almost 12 weeks now. It's got a lot of buds sites, but I don't think she's going to be a big yielder. 

I sampled a bud the other day and I like it...I think I will do at least another one or two after this-I think it's worth the wait, but I'm just a guy trying to smoke strong weed for cheap....I'm not in this to make money so idk what you might think


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 19, 2015)

I


mc130p said:


> thanks man I've seen the things you've read, but I never had a problem with BF seeds-no hermies, good germination rates, good smoke too. I like their LSD and Liberty Haze strains a lot. The Dr. Grinspoon has been in flower for almost 12 weeks now. It's got a lot of buds sites, but I don't think she's going to be a big yielder.
> 
> I sampled a bud the other day and I like it...I think I will do at least another one or two after this-I think it's worth the wait, but I'm just a guy trying to smoke strong weed for cheap....I'm not in this to make money so idk what you might think


Same here man all my growing has been been in an effort to keep my stash strong and shady dealers wondering what happened to me lol. I have grown/crossed some with the intention of helping friends and family with medical needs, only problem is the plant numbers really restrict my ability to try them all. Thank you for your response bro and respect on the heirloom sativa grow not easy to pull off in such lovely fashion.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 20, 2015)

Daydream haze lady x oggth#1 male (same male used with the gojixjh cross)


----------



## FoggyFrogger (Jun 20, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I
> 
> Same here man all my growing has been been in an effort to keep my stash strong and shady dealers wondering what happened to me lol. I have grown/crossed some with the intention of helping friends and family with medical needs, only problem is the plant numbers really restrict my ability to try them all. Thank you for your response bro and respect on the heirloom sativa grow not easy to pull off in such lovely fashion.


LOooooL. Thats frost. Very nice, did you make any concentrates with your stuff? Looks insane. And i grow for the same reasons, also restricted to number of plants. Crazy buds man


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks a lot man, i wish i could take credit but guys like bodhi and and the rare d crew (among many others but the pictured buds we're composed of their genetics) do a consistently excellent job so its really making finding parental plants that suit you're space and needs a lot more attainable in the confines of low plant counts. Ive run the numbers through my supercomputer and it turns out fire+fire=double fire. I haven't made any concentrates yet but i have smoked some fine scissor hash from them. The ddhxoggth#1 hash taskes like lemon lime syrup with just a touch of skunky catpiss in the background and lingers on the palette. Thanks again for the kind words and best of luck in all that you do.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 21, 2015)

One of the frostiest ive had 4 weeks or so into flower.


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 25, 2015)

Sirdabsalis real nice lookint462 said:


> Outdoor Organic Sour OG


Breeder? That I


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 25, 2015)

Darth Vapour said:


> BDB blue berry F2'sView attachment 3434308View attachment 3434309 View attachment 3434310


I can't lie I totally did a double take and said holy shit out loud. Beautiful plants my man im a sucker for the looks of the blueberry lines. Everybody in this thread is inspiring makes me wish i wasn't so late getting here but im enjoying catching up. Thank you to all who've shared here.


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jun 26, 2015)

HSO's Blue Dream @ Week 4-5


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sdubb x Querkle#9
 
 


wifi#43


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sdubb x Querkle#9
> View attachment 3448685
> View attachment 3448689
> 
> ...


TGA


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sdubb x Querkle#9
> View attachment 3448685
> View attachment 3448689
> 
> ...


Hey hammer thought i would give you a heads up but if you look real close in the first sdubbxquerkle you can see signs of bud in your frost. Well done man.


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 28, 2015)

Bubba Rockstar @ 7 weeks. Can't wait to smoke this.


----------



## The Elvis (Jun 28, 2015)

S.O.D.K x alien OG mephisto autoflower 52 days old. ill take her to 80 days or less.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Jun 28, 2015)

I like those frosty ass calyxs at each node, looks like pearls. Nice plant elvis


----------



## The Elvis (Jun 28, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I like those frosty ass calyxs at each node, looks like pearls. Nice plant elvis


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 29, 2015)

Bio Diesel, My fav Diesel in the Garden right now.


----------



## ill prove it (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## hydroMD (Jun 30, 2015)

Day 35 of 77


----------



## FoggyFrogger (Jun 30, 2015)

lsd day 34 of 12/12 - in coco - 400w hps


----------



## FoggyFrogger (Jun 30, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Bio Diesel, My fav Diesel in the Garden right now.
> 
> View attachment 3450691 View attachment 3450692 View attachment 3450695


I can smell that through my screen.


----------



## elkamino (Jun 30, 2015)

Gigabud at chop (day ~60)

Same 
JTR after cure


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 30, 2015)

Whats the lineage of that gigabud!?! Looks nice @elkamino


----------



## elkamino (Jun 30, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> Whats the lineage of that gigabud!?! Looks nice @elkamino


Thanks! I think she's beautiful too! 

The breeder is G13, and Lineage According to seedfinder:

*Gigabud* »»» G-13 x Unknown Strain
G-13
White Widow Probably
»»» Brazil x India
Brazil »»» Sativa
India »»» Indica


Unknown Strain
So... wtf???

What I know is I got it as an Attitude freebie 2 yrs ago, sprouted it last fall, went 1 for 10 on clones and that's the flowered clone. Right now she's a week or 2 into reveg, frozen in time in my veg room a dozen days since chop. I also bred her with a Frozen Tangerines male and got a dozen or so good looking seeds. I sure hope she comes back in the reveg though, every day I stare at those dry lil buds and try to spot a little fresh green growth but nothing yet.

Not real dense but she's the stinkiest plant I've ever grown, sour in the jar and on the tongue. I'm smoking her right now and getting tons of shit done while my lady's out lookin fer these!


----------



## hydroMD (Jun 30, 2015)

Would ya look at that!


----------



## elkamino (Jun 30, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> View attachment 3451381 Would ya look at that!


Uh.. wha... uh...

Details are in order, doctor!  

WTF do you have there?!


----------



## Darth Vapour (Jun 30, 2015)

cripplecreek77 said:


> I can't lie I totally did a double take and said holy shit out loud. Beautiful plants my man im a sucker for the looks of the blueberry lines. Everybody in this thread is inspiring makes me wish i wasn't so late getting here but im enjoying catching up. Thank you to all who've shared here.


Thank you very much looking forward on how they do out door this year... Northern climate as well crossing it outdoor presently with original Blue dream clone so thinking this falls going to want some testers if anyone is interested in a pure blue berry terp strain and with the blue dream added i think it will be a cup winner


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2015)

Some Jack The Ripper, Day 48 of 55...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 30, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> View attachment 3451381 Would ya look at that!


That's Ice guys.. Morning frost I will assume.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jun 30, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> That's Ice guys.. Morning frost I will assume.



Lol I read this and thought, "that's a cool strain name, morning frost"

Haha 

Hammerhead, I'm vegging your gluekle, very excited to run her!


----------



## The Elvis (Jun 30, 2015)

Sugar Black Rose Delicious seeds. auto-flower 55 days from sprout. she still has some time to go.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 1, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Hammerhead, I'm vegging your gluekle, very excited to run her!


That name was given to GG#4 x Querkle by someone else. I think it was Theman? The only cross I named was Purple Frostbyte. I'm not much into names. I always have to track down the lineage anyway. I want to know what shes made of. If you guys like to ID her that way it all in good fun


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jul 1, 2015)

not too frosty yet but thought it's a fun shot:


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jul 1, 2015)

afghan kush ryder


----------



## Cannis (Jul 1, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Sugar Black Rose Delicious seeds. auto-flower 55 days from sprout. she still has some time to go.
> 
> View attachment 3451661
> 
> View attachment 3451662


It has a funny short fat leaf structure in the bud. Looks cool.


----------



## The Elvis (Jul 2, 2015)

Cannis said:


> It has a funny short fat leaf structure in the bud. Looks cool.


thanks bro.. she stinks!!


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jul 2, 2015)

critical+ critical+cured cbd skunk haze cbd skunk haze cured bubba kush bubba kush cured


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jul 2, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> View attachment 3451381 Would ya look at that!


can u please post a trichome shot tthrough microscope ? looks interesting


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 2, 2015)

27 days left


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 2, 2015)

Same strain but dead and dry


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 3, 2015)

JellyJaguar said:


> Sounds great how hard is it to breed plants? Jut a matter of putting a male by a female and letting it pollinate?


If you just want seeds then yes.

If you are passing specific traits to the next generation while stabalizing thw variarion it gets much much more complicated. 

Same as breeding dogs or livestock.... genetics are genetics


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 3, 2015)

Fire OG


----------



## Sativied (Jul 4, 2015)

Hemp


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jul 5, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Hemp
> View attachment 3453818
> 
> View attachment 3453815


is it hemp hemp or is it a strain called hemp?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 5, 2015)

Mowgli Ma-Fên said:


> is it hemp hemp or is it a strain called hemp?


It's what I call Late Night, which is (chocolate fondue x unknown) x cannalope haze. It gets 3-4' tall with little to no vegging. "Unknown" could be a hemp pollen grain having blown in and because it's so ridiculous stretchy I sarcastically refer to as hemp sometimes. Probably the thai choco and haze genes though.

The bud shot in previous post is maybe 6-7% of the entire plant. Under 400watt mh... Crap yielder, barely needs 7-8 weeks 12/12, but makes a good filler.

Fluffy, airy, but it's like candy (sweet haze).


24 hours after pollination:


@elkamino: finally ordered a macro extension tube, a Polaroid, should have some good shots in a couple of weeks. I especially look forward to taking macro shot of some of my seedlings.

This is chxch X chxch (tri x quad whorled phyllotaxy)


----------



## elkamino (Jul 5, 2015)

View attachment 3454065 View attachment 3454065


Sativied said:


> @elkamino[/USER]: finally ordered a macro extension tube, a Polaroid, should have some good shots in a couple of weeks. I especially look forward to taking macro shot of some of my seedlings.


Sweet. I look forward to seeing what you do with em!


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 5, 2015)

Rare darkness



exodus cheese


----------



## elkamino (Jul 5, 2015)

Jack Herer 
Jack Herer 
Canoe canoe?


----------



## DGP805 (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm new here... hello... and new to growing, too. I planted 5 seeds on 4/20. They all turned out female and 2 of them turned out autos. I had no idea what I was doing, but thanks to rollitup.org I found a lot of info. So here are a couple of pics of the autos. One of them only grew to just under 3 inches! Weird. The other is just under 12 inches.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 6, 2015)

wifi#43


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2015)

Some Jack The Ripper @day 55, frosty fk'r...


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2015)

This is a cross of that JTR above x Blueberry, it picked up the frost from JTR and a sweet smell/taste from the Blueberry, f'n fire @day 28 of ~56...


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jul 8, 2015)

Mowgli Ma-Fên said:


> critical+View attachment 3452445 critical+curedView attachment 3452446 cbd skunk hazeView attachment 3452447 cbd skunk haze curedView attachment 3452449 bubba kushView attachment 3452450 bubba kush curedView attachment 3452451


btw :
critical+ by DINAFEM
cbd s h by DUTCH PASSION (and CBD CREW)
bubba k by GREEN HOUSE SEED CO.


----------



## kommano (Jul 8, 2015)

My cali dream and destroyer.


----------



## hydroMD (Jul 8, 2015)

Metabolism has slowed down  Just a waiting game now


----------



## elkamino (Jul 9, 2015)

Currently digging for an orange citrus strain and have a Sweet Seeds Cream Mandarine dueling against a Sin City Frozen Tangerines. The CM smells great but not "mandarine-y, the FT has smelled like an over ripe and starting to turn orange for weeks.

Frozen Tangerines:


Cream Caramel (Fast)


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 9, 2015)

GG#4 S1 #11


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Jul 9, 2015)

Delahaze cured (Paradise seeds) Chemdog fresh cut n washd (GHS) Chemdog cured (GHS)


----------



## labratlee (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## HappyMan420 (Jul 10, 2015)

HSO Blue Dream


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jul 10, 2015)

labratlee said:


> View attachment 3457144


ace of spades?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 10, 2015)

HappyMan420 said:


> HSO Blue Dream
> View attachment 3457155


HSO Blue Dream


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Confidential cheese. I love this pic


----------



## Sativied (Jul 10, 2015)

Late Night straight up red candy pheno, or "the sweetest thing" as I like to call her while I sniff my fingers. Or "hemp" when I look at the structure and yield... 

 

Flowering under 400w mh. My frostiest pics in this thread are from the same strain under hps and I have phenos under mh with less frost than those. They stretched as much, if not more, and are leafier and yield even less (although they are largely seeded). Less pistils (what you all call calyxes ) = less meat = more visible of the frosty parts of the leaves = perception of more frost... That's my perception anyway...


----------



## elkamino (Jul 10, 2015)

Sativied said:


> pistils (what you all call calyxes ) =


Wow. I just looked up what a calyx actually is and you're right. Hard to see how there could be such wide incorrect usage of the term. Thanks for that correction!


----------



## Sativied (Jul 10, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Wow. I just looked up what a calyx actually is and you're right. Hard to see how there could be such wide incorrect usage of the term. Thanks for that correction!


I was surprised too. Just think of how bad that makes 'brown pistils'... what most refer to as pistils are actually stigmas.

Yet it's nothing new. Older papers and drawing on cannabis used the terminology correctly. 







Mel Frank made an attempt once to set everyone straight but like you said, such wide incorrect usage...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks @Sativied

Looks like I've been calling the bracts, calyxes, and the stigma I've been referring to as pistils.

I think I've got it right now, lol


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ace of Spades
Been with me for Two years now..
She not leaving me anytime soon..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 10, 2015)

One of my crosses 

Grape Ape x Dr. Who

Best accidental breeding to ever happen to me..


----------



## labratlee (Jul 11, 2015)

HappyMan420 said:


> ace of spades?


red poison from sweetseeds


----------



## labratlee (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Dubbz415 (Jul 11, 2015)

star dawg


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 11, 2015)

The term pistil has developed a special meaning with respect to Cannabis which differs slightly from the precise botanical definition.
This has come about mainly from the large number of cultivators who have casual knowledge of plant anatomy but an intense interest in the reproduction of Cannabis.
The precise definition of pistil refers to the combination of ovary, style and stigma. In the more informal usage, pistil refers to the fused style and stigma. The informal sense is used throughout the book since it has become common practice among Cannabis cultivators




This book gives great descriptions of all parts.
https://books.google.com/books?id=_aK7dTNS1qkC&pg=PA4&lpg=PA4&dq=cannabis stigma and pistil&source=bl&ots=A0EhIvb6C4&sig=sP0IP08Vbd_GhKF8TbI6cKByM4k&hl=en&sa=X&ei=74ehVdevOs78oQTt_7-wCg&ved=0CGQQ6AEwCg#v=onepage&q=cannabis stigma and pistil&f=false


----------



## Sativied (Jul 11, 2015)

As Mel mentioned in that article, the misnomer calyx started with that same book and that Robert apologized years later for introducing that incorrect usage. So that books is in this context the worst reference - despite its name it's not an authoritative source on the structure of cannabis flowers.


Pic shows the stigmas. From a distance it looks like a style with stigmas but as you can see if you look closely the stigmas together form the hair most call pistil. Leaving out the ovary is imo not just a slight difference, especially combined with the misused term 'calyx'.

Cannabis growers have their own terminology yes but the terms pistil, stigma, and style, and calyx and bracts etc refer to the basic flower structure model used to identify all flowers on the planet and in that regards Cannabis Sativa L. does not have a special meaning (there's no misconception amongst botanist and growers concerned with hemp or researchers concerned with the drug variety). What it does have is a huge misinformed following and because of prohibition a lack of professional botanists, authors and educators publishing accurate information.

The misuse of calyx and pistil are good examples of parroting. For those a little more interested than that it's essential to know the correct terminology. Basics like like stigmas receive pollen, seeds grow in a pistil, bracts enclose the pistil and are covered with trichs, male flowers have a calyx. Etc. etc.

I don't expect or suggest cannabis growers suddenly start using the correct terminology, I just think it's good to be aware of the fact they are misnomers. Although, if you ditch calyx, it needs its own name back...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-1st-hermie-am-i-right.837031/
Reading my reply there just makes me laugh... pistils coming out of calyxes... lol
That thread contains good pictures of "pistils". Pistils without a bract (hence no trichs). Nr. 6 in the drawing I posted earlier above.

Here's another one:


The hemp flower is pistil with bract, next to it is the pistil. Two hairs straight out of a seed... not really, but that's what it looks like, especially if you stick with invalid terminology.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 11, 2015)

The same when anyone uses the term Strain. When we discuss we should use Cultivar. Most if not all info I can find labels them as pistils/Pistillate.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 11, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> The same when anyone uses the term Strain. When we discuss we should use Cultivar.


I noticed you used the term cultivar in a recent post in this same thread in another dimension. Would be nice to see it catch on. Tough one because it's a keyword for seed banks/sites. I also think it's a bit of an overstatement for most cannabis "varieties" that people refer to as strains but yes they are cultivars, or should be, or are sold as such... different topic.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 11, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Ace of Spades
> Been with me for Two years now..
> She not leaving me anytime soon..


That's one that's been on the list for a while hoe does she taste


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Sativa is really Indica too 

Time for a new book!


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jul 11, 2015)

jizz


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 11, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> That's one that's been on the list for a while hoe does she taste


Smells like a sour berry heavy heavy diesel smell. Very intense.
Smokes like it smells very berry fuely taste. I love it. Stupid stuck two tokes of a J. 
While growing if u dont touch her she is silent... but boy just rub on her and thats it smells up a whole room.. Im doing a mom now been veging her in a super roots air pot for 4 months now. She is a beast..

The high is very up beat for me.
It treats my anxiety perfect.. I love it an would recommend that u get some of them.beans before tge go iut of stock.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 11, 2015)

http://rollitup.org/p/11740439/

Here is the link to my thread. Sub up..


----------



## Mohican (Jul 11, 2015)

Subbed!


----------



## Sativied (Jul 12, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Sativa is really Indica too
> 
> Time for a new book!


Blasphemy! 

It's apparently an issue recognized by experts as well:
_Cannabis . An Example of Taxonomic Neglect_
http://www.drugtext.org/Cannabis-and-Culture/cannabis-an-example-of-taxonomic-neglect.html

"Taxonomic Neglect" sums it up nicely already.

Not a book, just found the full version, but this is a must download for every cannabis grower who wants to know what exactly they are growing.
http://www.stcm.ch/files/us-herbal-pharmacopoeia_cannabis-monography.pdf

So, who's got the frostiest pistillate inflorescence


----------



## JellyJaguar (Jul 12, 2015)

I know I'm not on the level of you guys but this was my first grow every and I was really happy with how my buds look, Don't mind the bad pics I took preworkout. But don't you worry I will be back with very frosty buds in the future hehe


----------



## Mohican (Jul 12, 2015)

@Sativied - Thanks! 
Looks like bits and pieces from other studies. 
The editors look like they have the right credentials 

I love that they use a trimming machine!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 13, 2015)

Burkle


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 13, 2015)

BIO DIESEL


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 13, 2015)

SOL ADV MIX...


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2015)

Do you have the OGKB2.0 cut?

Been hearing a lot about it, been looking around too.

Thanks HH!


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2015)

@Hammerhead571 you be killing bro. See pics of your flowers everywhere. Big shouts out to you bro


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 13, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Do you have the OGKB2.0 cut?
> 
> Been hearing a lot about it, been looking around too.
> 
> Thanks HH!


Yes I have OGKB. She is a SUPER SLOW VEGGER....No vigor in her at all. I have 5 cuts vegged for 30 days. There all less than 10" tall.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Yes I have OGKB. She is a SUPER SLOW VEGGER....No vigor in her at all. I have 5 cuts vegged for 30 days. There all less than 10" tall.



Oh wow!

Hopefully she'll make good breedstock. Hit her with your querkle male


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 13, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Yes I have OGKB. She is a SUPER SLOW VEGGER....No vigor in her at all. I have 5 cuts vegged for 30 days. There all less than 10" tall.


Not the original mom bro the 2.0 the cut that Chunky Pigs found from his seed of OGKB he popped. It's so a cup and it's getting some legs under her. They got a thread for it over at IC you should check it out. Figured you would would already have her and her killing it


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh ya , No I don't have the 2.0 right now. I was asked but passed on her for now. 

OGKB doesn't take pollen well from what im told.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 13, 2015)

Same as previous few pics but an odd duck pheno, half the size and more compact buds, and, as you can see, golden trichs.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 13, 2015)

@RM3 I thought you'd appreciate the above pics!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 14, 2015)

Sour Dubb s1#100. Very similar to the clone. I think she stacks better. I just need to see how much she fills in.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sour Dubb s1#100. Very similar to the clone. I think she stacks better. I just need to see how much she fills in.
> 
> View attachment 3459294 View attachment 3459295


She is stacking like a mofo and super frosty. You really should make your stuff available I would love to grow something from you


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 14, 2015)

I stopped making seeds for the public. The trolls made it to stressful to continue.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 14, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I stopped making seeds for the public. The trolls made it to stressful to continue.


Trolls always seem to fuck up a good thing smdh. Sucks cuz I would love to have something from you you got great eye for breeding


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 16, 2015)

BIO DIESEL ...


----------



## Gjames0531 (Jul 17, 2015)

Week 4 grapefruit haze. I need to take some week 5 pics. She's even frostier now


----------



## elkamino (Jul 17, 2015)

Frozen Tangerines @ 7 weeks


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 3461569
> Frozen Tangerines @ 7 weeks


Please go post this beautiful frosty lady in the SinCity info thread please. Would mean a lot to me so the people can see how beautiful this Frozen Tangerine lady is.


----------



## Gjames0531 (Jul 18, 2015)

Week 5 pics. I took her out of the tent for a photo opp.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 18, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> Please go post this beautiful frosty lady in the SinCity info thread please. Would mean a lot to me so the people can see how beautiful this Frozen Tangerine lady is.


Done.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 18, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Done.


I was talking about here bro lol. I started an SinCity info thread in the seed and strains review section


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 18, 2015)

gg#4


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 19, 2015)

BIO DIESEL IS AWESOMELY GOOD.... I found gold with her. She has super tiny tric's. Most don't have any stalks. There just growing heads.. Its a trip to look at under the scope.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Agent O.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 22, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> @RM3 I thought you'd appreciate the above pics!


I've had various hues of brown, even during veg, but never this "amber" as in yellow-gold like, especially not half-way the flower cycle. I suspect the MH made this pheno show itself. Still a few weeks to go, should have macro tubes in the mail tomorrow, hoping for some golden bracts to capture (so far it's exclusively on leaves).


----------



## RM3 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sativied said:


> I've had various hues of brown, even during veg, but never this "amber" as in yellow-gold like, especially not half-way the flower cycle. I suspect the MH made this pheno show itself. Still a few weeks to go, should have macro tubes in the mail tomorrow, hoping for some golden bracts to capture (so far it's exclusively on leaves).
> 
> View attachment 3464175


Welcome to my world


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 22, 2015)

You all have some awesome plants. Very nice... Besides the obvious of good light, good genetics and a lot of love, is there anything I need to know on how to get frosty nugs?


----------



## Sativied (Jul 22, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Welcome to my world


'Tis nice here  I think I'll let my hair grow and get me one of these:
 



sunny747 said:


> You all have some awesome plants. Very nice... Besides the obvious of good light, good genetics and a lot of love, is there anything I need to know on how to get frosty nugs?


Give them moderate love instead of a lot. Keep them healthy (just look at @Hammerhead571's plants for near-perfect examples). A good camera and/or lighting can make a lot of difference too.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 22, 2015)

That is the shirt I am wearing today! I got rid of the long hair - it was a pain in the ass.

Does MH throw more UV?

I would love to see some of those beauties under a microscope!








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> That is the shirt I am wearing today! I got rid of the long hair - it was a pain in the ass.
> 
> Does MH throw more UV?
> 
> ...


I think MH does put out more UV that's why a lot of people like finishing with the MH the last few weeks. I haven't tried it but have seen many people report trich growth and raised potency. No scientific proof just us growers lol


----------



## Sativied (Jul 22, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Does MH throw more UV?
> 
> I would love to see some of those beauties under a microscope!


I only take pics and water with the lights off cause it's a dangerous piece of equipment should be used in a closed hood only... Only UV-A in mine (HPI-T plus) as far as I know. I normally use it for a week or 2 veg, but this is pretty much a seed run and don't have my closet filled at the moment so didn't want to waste 600w on it.

I should be able to produce some microscope like close ups soon. Expected macro extension tubes in the mail today, hopefully tomorrow. Also got one of those soft boxes, similar but simpler to the one recently posted in your Seed pic thread.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 22, 2015)

@Sativied thanks for everything.

I'll be PMing with you soon, I've got some things to run by you.

Things are coming together


----------



## elkamino (Jul 22, 2015)

Dark Devil, at 6 weeks of flowering outside in AK. She's not the frostiest but she's the darkest I've ever grown, an auto-fem freebie from Sweet Seeds. She smells awesomely of Fruitstripe gum, but has the short, airy structure of a runt. I was going to breed her but will pass. I anticipate a yield of <1/2 oz.

(Click on the pix to get a better view of the trichs.)

@Sativied I'm stoked to see what you do with those macro rings! Hope they come for you soon.


----------



## Sativied (Jul 23, 2015)

elkamino said:


> @Sativied I'm stoked to see what you do with those macro rings! Hope they come for you soon.


Thanks me too  I just got them in the mail. Hooked them up and got 'no lens attached' error. Perhaps I didn't connect them properly, I got one ring on now and it works. Reading some experiences from other nikon d3200 users I figured out I have to put the camera body and the nikon lens on manual. Looks like I also have to increase the exposure manually a lot (besides everything else obviously). No more point 'n shoot...

A 'bonus' is that it shows clearly that I messed up my lens. Few spots/scratches I normally don't notice are not clearly visible if I don't zoom in.

Anyway, pics soon, or not


----------



## elkamino (Jul 23, 2015)

Cream Mandarine wk 8ish... click for trichs!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 24, 2015)

Looks perfect!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 24, 2015)

SOL ADV MIX..


----------



## sunny747 (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe I am getting better at the frost factor,,, This won't win any cups, but I thought I'd share.. She is still a few weeks from harvest.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 24, 2015)

AOS


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 24, 2015)

Jug of Ace of Spades


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 24, 2015)

Plushberry pink lady


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 24, 2015)

Quantum kush


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 24, 2015)

Agent Orange 

Comedown selfie


----------



## elkamino (Jul 24, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> SOL ADV MIX..
> 
> View attachment 3465653 View attachment 3465654


Damn Hammer, the plants you post here always stand out as super strong and healthy. Well done! 

If you don't mind, is there something about your grow style that you think you nail better than others? I'd love to know...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 24, 2015)

I told you guys I sing to my plants ..

This is what I use...
Soil mix Happy frog,FFOF, COCO,Sunshine mix #4...
Lights for veg, LEC 630 with sup t5..
Lights for flower Gavita/E-Pap. I put the E-Pap in the center because it has better side lighting witch makes it overlap the Gavita's on opposite sides well.

I use PBP as my base. I add some Organic additives from Beneficial Biologics. Root bloom myco inoculant beginning veg/flower., Seagreen, 55% humic acid. I keep the ppm @350-400.. The only thing that's also added in flower is Kelp. I never use more then 1.4EC on any plant. Most of the time its at 1.2EC.. None have ever shown they wanted more. Been using this mix for about 3 years now.. PBP has been my base for as long as I can remember. I have tried many different additives. Some work better than others. I like what I see with this mix. I don't like adding a huge amounts of different additives. Less is more in my world. 1 of my OCD growing ticks I fluff the top soil after every plant gets fed. Doing this has kept the gnats of of my garden. No one I know does this. Doesn't take much time it can be messy. Gloves are mandatory unless you like dirty hands lol.. 

That's it hope that helps


----------



## elkamino (Jul 25, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I told you guys I sing to my plants ..
> 
> This is what I use...
> Soil mix Happy frog,FFOF, COCO,Sunshine mix #4...
> ...


Damn straight! Thanks for the deep and dense post... I'm off to the rabbit hole


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

@Hammerhead571 - Awesome info!   

@DLOPEZ1420 - Beautiful flowers!


----------



## Sativied (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah great info. Good lighting for both veg and flower (clever with the e-pap in the center), good nute levels, and interesting tips on the gnats... I use a layer of 3/8inch beach sand (old hippie trick here), gnats can't crawl through it. I'm guessing fluffing it up keeps your top layer dry which works too.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 25, 2015)

I remember cactus mix was all the rage in the '70s. Lots of sand in it for drainage. 

I picked some up recently for some plumerias and the ingredients are exactly the same as super soil. No wonder it worked so well!


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jul 26, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Uh.. wha... uh...
> 
> Details are in order, doctor!
> 
> WTF do you have there?!


ice on weed


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jul 26, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> One of my crosses
> 
> Grape Ape x Dr. Who
> 
> Best accidental breeding to ever happen to me..


"my crosses"? did you pheno hunt at all, or did you just get some jizz on some pistils?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 26, 2015)

HappyMan420 said:


> "my crosses"? did you pheno hunt at all, or did you just get some jizz on some pistils?


Lolz. I ran 5 Dr. Whos 4 of which i sexed and thought were female. 
Well i was wrong on 1of them but it was way to late. At day 21 in flower he showed his true sex a complete male plant that i missed sexed. 
Hence the " Best mistake i ever made " quote in the posting.
That motherfuka pollenated my whole room at the time. Made beautiful seeds..that male was right on time. 

I got these crosses 
Dr.Who x's all these

Ace of Spades 
Dr.Who
Quantum kush
Plushberry 
Agent Orange 
Sour AK x Lady Purple 
Blue Cheese
Grape Ape
Kushadelic 
Og kush
Lady Purple 

The male was beautiful. Great veg stem rub smell, vigorous growth.

So yeah these are my
" Accidental Crosses"

Got some people running them right now and nothing but good things..
..

Grape Who



Not to shabby.. Im no breeder but they came out decent.. at least i dont have to by seeds. Well except a few..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 27, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Lolz. I ran 5 Dr. Whos 4 of which i sexed and thought were female.
> Well i was wrong on 1of them but it was way to late. At day 21 in flower he showed his true sex a complete male plant that i missed sexed.
> Hence the " Best mistake i ever made " quote in the posting.
> That motherfuka pollenated my whole room at the time. Made beautiful seeds..that male was right on time.
> ...


D.Lo always killing it 

That's a nice happy accident.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

@HappyMan420... have u ever had this happen to u ?


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jul 27, 2015)

no. I have had stray male flowers give me a few seed pods here and there at the beginning, but Ive only ran clones since I made my final selections


----------



## I Grow My Own (Jul 27, 2015)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!


Are those diamonds


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 27, 2015)

HappyMan420 said:


> no. I have had stray male flowers give me a few seed pods here and there at the beginning, but Ive only ran clones since I made my final selections


Im always testing new strains so there is always a little fuck up here and there..

Check out my thread sometime..

http://rollitup.org/t/3k-orca-hood-grow-ft-aos-p-berry-dr-who-querkle-a-orange-q-kush-dr-grape-grape-ape.649892/page-78#post-11784486

Here is what im currently running

Agent Orange
Plusberry pink lady
Plusberry indica. Pheno
Ace of Spades
Purple Champange
Sonic screwdriver
Tardaris

Testing:

Pop gifts:
Cherry Pie S1 x1
Super lemon haze x2
Amerist Sour D x JabbaStash
x7
Blackberry kush x JabbaStash
x4


Medeterrian Seeds:
Strawberry Sour Diesel x Cherry puff x 5 (5/5)

Other Seeds: My nikka
Super Qrazy x2 (2/2)
Kimbo Kush x2 (2/6)
Gorilla Spirit x4 (4/5)
Prime Moonshine x5 (5/5)
Blue Kimbo x 10 (5/10)
My crosses:
Grape Who x3 (3/3)


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 27, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Grape Who
> 
> 
> 
> Not to shabby.. Im no breeder but they came out decent.. at least i dont have to by seeds. Well except a few..



Looks like she has some Peyote Purple in her. She get's those purple tips like the PP and many of her crosses do...

This is Purple Frostbyte(Peyote Purple x Querkle)


----------



## elkamino (Jul 27, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Looks like she has some Peyote Purple in her. She get's those purple tips like the PP and many of her crosses do...
> 
> This is Purple Frostbyte(Peyote Purple x Querkle)
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jul 28, 2015)

@Hammerhead571 

Wow is an understatement 
How do spread rep points... does it even exist anymore.. +1 for u my friend.


----------



## HappyMan420 (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^^Ditto


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 28, 2015)

Not sure why I didn't put this one in here back when I grew this Grape Stomper OG.


----------



## brodietheconeking (Jul 29, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?sts=16636&utcoffset=60&v=FQJ1dnGGgH0&has_verified=1&layout=mobile&client=mv-google

I lost alot of video quality converting this, but these where frost girls not huge yeilders, but frosty


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 29, 2015)

SOUR DUBB S1#100..

More frosty than the SDubb mom... She will be super fire lol...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 31, 2015)

Silverback Jack


----------



## Mohican (Jul 31, 2015)

Diamond back jack!


----------



## brodietheconeking (Aug 1, 2015)

Ultra sour week 6, triches still coming


----------



## Stoneybaloney5 (Aug 3, 2015)

bb x nl


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Aug 3, 2015)

^^^^Very nice..Classic cross..+1 rep


----------



## Trichrome_Dome (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 3, 2015)

Stoneybaloney5 said:


> View attachment 3472234 bb x nl


That reminds me of the old school skunk looks tasty..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 5, 2015)

Got some mite webbing? still looks tasty


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 5, 2015)

Got more gold to play with . Ran out of Sdubb pollen so I made more. Just finished dusting BIO DIESEL with it.


----------



## brodietheconeking (Aug 5, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Got more gold to play with . Ran out of Sdubb pollen so I made more. Just finished dusting BIO DIESEL with it.
> 
> View attachment 3473401


What nute line do you use?


----------



## elkamino (Aug 5, 2015)

brodietheconeking said:


> What nute line do you use?



@Hammerhead571 laid out the deets to his grow a few pages back:



Hammerhead571 said:


> I told you guys I sing to my plants ..
> 
> This is what I use...
> Soil mix Happy frog,FFOF, COCO,Sunshine mix #4...
> ...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm using PBP as my base. 


OGM S1...


----------



## sunny747 (Aug 5, 2015)

This is probably a silly question, but can autoflowers get very frosty? I have grown NLxBB Auto a few times and it's not exactly a snow storm..


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 5, 2015)

@sunny747 I would say that they can (Maybe not AS frosty, but definitely a good deal), I have only grown a few but so far I have been very impressed. 
This is the most recent, from an Auto Hobbit grown outdoors
  

This is from an earlier Auto Hobbit
 

and these are from a Blue Kush Auto (The first auto I grew)


----------



## brodietheconeking (Aug 8, 2015)

My first autos, and the first time I have grown outside!, I live in england our weather is bad most of the time but this summer has been tertible I put them outside as like 4 week seedlings they started flowering instantly, needed stretching more really, wont get much but im still excited to smoke out door!

Purplish 1 is berry ryder other is pinapple express


----------



## 240sxing (Aug 13, 2015)

Here's one starting to really frost up 3 weeks flowering , seed came from a plant I had that threw out some manners and gave me couple seeds.


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 13, 2015)

Ok, 

so here is my frosties Plant i got in my tent 
About 4 Weeks in flower...........


Half way through flower. So it will get even mor frosty !


----------



## hydroMD (Aug 14, 2015)

Shwag


----------



## CashCrops (Aug 14, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> View attachment 3479317
> Shwag


Strain?


----------



## Ace Yonder (Aug 14, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> View attachment 3479317
> Shwag


More like Shwing!


----------



## hydroMD (Aug 15, 2015)

CashCrops said:


> Strain?


Pollen chuck gangbang baby


----------



## hydroMD (Aug 15, 2015)

OG


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 15, 2015)

hydroMD said:


> View attachment 3479668 OG


Sexy


----------



## brodietheconeking (Aug 15, 2015)

Ultra sour
week 8, 9th day of flush,love this girl rock hard nugs.


----------



## mastergsc2015 (Aug 16, 2015)

Heres mine. Outdoor master girlscoutcookie.
Heres the thing shes only 4 weeks in flower.


----------



## unwine99 (Aug 25, 2015)

One of the 3 Super Lemon Haze phenos that I got from a 10 pack at day..........wait for it........38. The trichomes are milky with a couple here and there already turning amber. If it were not for me putting all the plants in flower on the same day, I would have been certain I made a mistake when marking the date -- the other plants all still have white hairs and have barely begun swelling. Crazy.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 26, 2015)

Slackers wheres the pics. Keep that fire coming ....


Darlins Net



Sour Dubb s1#3


Bio Diesel, Biggest yielding Cultivar I have. Love it smells like baby poo.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 26, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Slackers wheres the pics. Keep that fire coming ....
> 
> 
> Darlins Net
> ...


I'd rather just suit back and look at yours. You really be killin it always bro much love and respect to you. I know that's not the only frosty ladies you have don't be stingy


----------



## oldman60 (Aug 27, 2015)

Rude Dog 20 days 12/12.


----------



## Smokin Slot (Aug 27, 2015)

Just a small test bud from my White Widow.... 45 days into flower. Still have some days to go 
But it´s allready pretty frosty.........



plenty of trics on this little bud


----------



## Milo 420 (Aug 29, 2015)

day 22 ak 47 xtrm  day 22 mega jackpot 
Both from Amsterdam seed bank


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 30, 2015)

WIFI#43


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 30, 2015)

Rare darkness


----------



## zchopper420 (Aug 30, 2015)

Exodus cheese and a couple better pics of the rare darkness


----------



## DIY42088 (Sep 2, 2015)

Fem seeds white grapefruit
Soil grown
Botanicare KIND ferts
40 days of 12/12


----------



## DIY42088 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> WIFI#43
> 
> View attachment 3489131 View attachment 3489134


I love how this strain looks man. Sexy!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 2, 2015)

@Hammerhead571 got the porn man


----------



## Milo 420 (Sep 4, 2015)

Milo 420 said:


> View attachment 3488596 day 22 ak 47 xtrm View attachment 3488598 day 22 mega jackpot
> Both from Amsterdam seed bank


Update day 29 getting super frosty


----------



## jordanjordan1997 (Sep 5, 2015)

Day 35 of flowering. Just some schwag though but its looking pretty nice and smells really fruity. Really heat stressed though. Looks like its got another 5-6 weeks to show its true potential


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2015)

Some of my JTR x Blueberry cross @day 35, getting frosty in there with ~3 weeks to go 


Cheers


----------



## mc130p (Sep 7, 2015)

Little Chief: Tangie x Ghost Train Haze #1 (still a while to go!)


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 8, 2015)

Think Different and Blue Mammoth both 62 days from seed.....


----------



## mastergsc2015 (Sep 8, 2015)

Master girlscout cookies


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Sep 9, 2015)

Waggs said:


> Nice ones there!
> 
> Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


Icy


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Sep 9, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> *Purple Kush*
> 
> View attachment 934529
> 
> ...


Purple kush wins


----------



## Milo 420 (Sep 9, 2015)

Update end of week 5 (day 34) well tomorrow will be the end lol  the bottom pic is still a mega just seems to be a different pheno very thick hairs


----------



## Six9 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> @sunny747
> and these are from a Blue Kush Auto (The first auto I grew)
> 
> View attachment 3473751
> View attachment 3473752


All nice pics but these are pretty freakin amazing. An auto indoor or out? Lighting if in? What tricks to achieve this color? Damn..


----------



## Milo 420 (Sep 9, 2015)

Six9 said:


> All nice pics but these are pretty freakin amazing. An auto indoor or out? Lighting if in? What tricks to achieve this color? Damn..


Damn that blue tho


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 9, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Slackers wheres the pics. Keep that fire coming ....
> 
> 
> Darlins Net
> ...


I came.


----------



## Jeffro420 (Sep 10, 2015)

Gas


----------



## Motorbuds (Sep 11, 2015)

I was going through my pics and posted these in the MI forum. 

Theyre from an MI breeder named Tricloud. First 2 are Eclipse (Bros Grimm Apollo11xApollo13) and The second 3 are Purple Magic (Sputnik 2.0xApollo13). Theyre so frosty they almost look like glass. 








Forgot about this one....Docs G13


----------



## caherbgrower (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## green_machine_two9er (Sep 11, 2015)

Not sure how I didn't know this thread existed! Anyway awesome frosty buds everyone. Here's some of my latest. Organic soil. Water and aact only. Thanks for looking

First two pics. Liberty haze. Barney's 
3 and4. Incredible bulk dr krippling. 
5-7 amnesia. Forgot the breeder on this one.


----------



## kingofcannabis (Sep 11, 2015)

Gorilla glue #4 kiddos


----------



## Motorbuds (Sep 11, 2015)

kingofcannabis said:


> Gorilla glue #4 kiddos


Nice, theres a ton of this in MI making its rounds. Chronic indeed.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 11, 2015)

Purple magic looks


----------



## Motorbuds (Sep 11, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Purple magic looks


Its the most indica dominant of his stains as far as I know. Had a pretty nice all around buzz and smelled like burnt rubber.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 11, 2015)

Motorbuds said:


> Its the most indica dominant of his stains as far as I know. Had a pretty nice all around buzz and smelled like burnt rubber.


Burnt rubber!? Well dont know about that. But all the purple I ever smoke has that candy lavender taste/smell. Sweet floral. Like Gods gift. But damn looks good......


----------



## Motorbuds (Sep 11, 2015)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Burnt rubber!? Well dont know about that. But all the purple I ever smoke has that candy lavender taste/smell. Sweet floral. Like Gods gift. But damn looks good......


Yeah this was a lot different than what I expected from day 1. It smelled very skunky, like a purple kush I used to have. No candy or fruity smell at all. Pure funk. 

Now that eclipse on the other hand, was straight pineapple. It was about as fruity a strain as I have smelled. The only one I can recall that had a fruitier smell was C88xC99 by the same breeder, he called it Pineapple Princess.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 11, 2015)

Motorbuds said:


> Yeah this was a lot different than what I expected from day 1. It smelled very skunky, like a purple kush I used to have. No candy or fruity smell at all. Pure funk.
> 
> Now that eclipse on the other hand, was straight pineapple. It was about as fruity a strain as I have smelled. The only one I can recall that had a fruitier smell was C88xC99 by the same breeder, he called it Pineapple Princess.


Ok Ya. That funky skunk smell . That's old school !!! Don't find that too often around me anymore. Just had some. And Ya you right. When it's potent skunk it does have that burnt rubber smell. Bet that hits right behind the retina !!! Dank


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 11, 2015)

This is the frostiest plant I have grown to date. She smells like pure skunk piss. It is pink champagne x grandpas breath freebie from NGR. She is 4 weeks 3 days since she gave up her naughty bits.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> This is the frostiest plant I have grown to date. She smells like pure skunk piss. It is pink champagne x grandpas breath freebie from NGR. She is 4 weeks 3 days since she gave up her naughty bits.


You forgot the pic bro lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 11, 2015)

I finally got it to upload. Damn I phones.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 11, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> This is the frostiest plant I have grown to date. She smells like pure skunk piss. It is pink champagne x grandpas breath freebie from NGR. She is 4 weeks 3 days since she gave up her naughty bits.


Skunk piss though? What about skunk puss ?


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 11, 2015)

Piss puss its the same difference when it smells that strong. My wife has nicknamed the plant stinky. Its smells just like the cover scent I use for deer hunting.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 11, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Piss puss its the same difference when it smells that strong. My wife has nicknamed the plant stinky. Its smells just like the cover scent I use for deer hunting.


outdoor or indoor ? Just


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 11, 2015)

Its indoors under cheap flea bay led lights.


----------



## zchopper420 (Sep 11, 2015)

Confidential cheese basement funk cut


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 11, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> Its indoors under cheap flea bay led lights.


Post them pics when you can would love to see what those look like


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 11, 2015)

Here they are my friend.


----------



## DIY42088 (Sep 12, 2015)

Another white grapefruit harvest. Dry nugs going into the mason jars!!! Love this strain, easy and very forgiving with a great stench to it


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 13, 2015)

Gorilla Valley OG


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 13, 2015)

Chemdawg bx3... I will hit this with Sdubb pollen on my next run...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 13, 2015)

OGKB


----------



## elkamino (Sep 14, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> OGKB
> 
> View attachment 3499579 View attachment 3499581


OGKB? That is CRAY CRAY... what is it?


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 14, 2015)

OhioMediGrower said:


> ]Hello everyone here is some pics from the first part of my havest, below is the pics from the grape god, the pineapple express and the white widdow
> 
> Grape God
> View attachment 1561296View attachment 1561302View attachment 1561294View attachment 1561301View attachment 1561300View attachment 1561299View attachment 1561298View attachment 1561297View attachment 1561295View attachment 1561293
> ...


WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2015)

a master kush plant and a skywalker I have going right now


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2015)

Another Master pic


----------



## elkamino (Sep 14, 2015)

Ray black said:


> a master kush plant and a skywalker I have going right now





Ray black said:


> Another Master pic


Beautiful buds, What's the smell on those Master Kush?


----------



## Ray black (Sep 14, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Beautiful buds, What's the smell on those Master Kush?


You know they very from pheno

This is Nirvana Master Kush, just FYI

I would say it has ranged from Weird wood smells, citrus, chemy, to sweet skunky

those flavors with a hint of vanilla, some sweet and some musky

musky phenos portraying the woody smells - some took up to 12 weeks in flower...

sweet phenos portraying citrus, skunky tang - took up to 7-9 weeks in flower

Very stinky in my opinion

all has been great smoke, very indica dom... you WILL want to take a nap about 30 minutes after smoking.

good stuff


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 14, 2015)

OGBK= OG kush breath Cookies

Darlins Net dry.


----------



## roamingrichy (Sep 15, 2015)

A few weeks to go still, but looking nice already....


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 15, 2015)

watchhowIdoit said:


> KC Brains Mango with about 3 weeks to go...
> 
> View attachment 1670291View attachment 1670293


Talking about a Healthy plant wow! that's about the best I've ever seen for sure. And suuuuuuuuuuper frosty. That is the BOMB!!!!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 15, 2015)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Thanks guys. Heres a Kannabia Special with just a couple of weeks too go.
> View attachment 1671467View attachment 1671466


Dude I don't know what your using for nutes or fertilizer but good google goooooooooo and I mean that literally!!!!! You have a combination of something special. When I get to move to a state where this is legal I would like to take a class from you! hahahaha


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 15, 2015)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Sweet Skunk getting close...
> 
> View attachment 1717052View attachment 1717049View attachment 1717047


YOUR KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 15, 2015)

awesome!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 15, 2015)

0calli said:


> here are my frosty pics of my white widdow and AK-48  View attachment 1754147View attachment 1754146View attachment 1754145View attachment 1754144View attachment 1754143View attachment 1754142View attachment 1754141View attachment 1754139View attachment 1754138View attachment 1754137View attachment 1754136View attachment 1754135View attachment 1754134View attachment 1754133


Dang dude is it that hard to focus?


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 15, 2015)

stoneyluv said:


> Tangerine Dream


I never seen a shot of tangerine dream like that! is that barney's? WOW! You got a good one there.


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 15, 2015)

lpski420 said:


> View attachment 2009743 View attachment 2009744 View attachment 2009745 View attachment 2009747
> 
> just some frost, the first 3 are Raskal OG, and last one is Chem 91


That is one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## podfather20 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dam that ogkb looks dank


----------



## bubblenut (Sep 15, 2015)

In darkness now....
Think Different
 
Blue Mammoth
 
Have made a little drying box out of a wicker toy chest, using fishing line to hang trimmed branches in tonight. My question to you all is, if i put my drying box into a dark bedroom with an air conditioner on 24 degrees celsius and a non direct fan circulating air will i get a good dry. My hygrometers have not arrived as yet but should be here by friday.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 15, 2015)

Still early on there way though


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Sep 16, 2015)

Poking around in some of my old photos.. Came up with this one. Misty @ 60 days.


----------



## GrowerGoneWild (Sep 16, 2015)

Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2015)

Og K early on still


----------



## unwine99 (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Taste the Rainbow
> 
> View attachment 2595976View attachment 2595978View attachment 2595981View attachment 2595982View attachment 2595983View attachment 2595984View attachment 2595985View attachment 2595986View attachment 2595987View attachment 2595988View attachment 2595989
> 
> The colours are thanks to a mix of HPS, MH, and camera flash.


there is NO HOMO on that rainbow. HAHAHAHA


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 16, 2015)

jhod58vw said:


> Day 57 of flower pics of the Girl Scout Cookies. Pictures don't give it justice as in person. Super frosty. Peace Out & Stay Lit!!View attachment 2596900View attachment 2596901View attachment 2596902View attachment 2596903


Spectacular but you screwed it up with that last blurry pic! hahahahaha


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 16, 2015)

jhod58vw said:


> Day 57 of flower pics of the Girl Scout Cookies. Pictures don't give it justice as in person. Super frosty. Peace Out & Stay Lit!!View attachment 2596900View attachment 2596901View attachment 2596902View attachment 2596903


awesome! job sir and I mean that!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 16, 2015)

Darkjasper said:


> My first attempt at growing, think it turned out pretty good. Harvesting at the end of the week. Looks like a fresh snow has fallen on her.


most excellent sir!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 16, 2015)

2easy said:


> dream lotus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can something that beautiful be against the law! I'll never understand it. hahaha


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 16, 2015)

mane2008 said:


> my harvested white urkle phenos
> View attachment 2619603


Looks just like candy on a stem!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 16, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Grape Ape.
> 
> Dryed abd cured..
> 
> Enjoy..


homer simpson mmmmmmmmmgrapeape agggggggg hahahaha


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 16, 2015)

mandy1 said:


> cookie wreck


Dude! that's the winner right there


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 17, 2015)

never mind you would need to copy and paste to put all the quotes into 1 post. I can't find the quote button here.


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 17, 2015)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


WOWSIE


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Sep 17, 2015)

Chronic Gold(Chronic x Kodiak Gold
)


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2015)

I will have some picture of my gurilla glue #4 when its down. I think they are contenders


----------



## labratlee (Sep 17, 2015)

Super sticky and amazing smelling. "Red Poison" sweetseeds.


----------



## labratlee (Sep 17, 2015)

7 week old "Think Different" autoflower. ( flash on)


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I'm really liking this Pheno of Goji OG. I got 3 females from 5 seeds. 2 are similar phenos #1, #2 is not as far along looks close to#1 but not as vigorous. #3 pheno is much bushier then #1, #2 and doesn't have as big of leaves. Out of the 3 Phenos #1 seems to be the keeper so far. #2 is out, #3 still needs more time. I cant tell yet she is just starting to stack..
> 
> PHENO#1 46 DAYS FLOWER
> 
> View attachment 3177620 View attachment 3177621 View attachment 3177622


It's so nice and refreshing when people like you take pictures that have no led or hps in the back. Thank you sir! Top notch!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 17, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I have there are more in this thread. , here ya go. no flash HPS light only white balanced fixed to get rid of the Orange glow.
> 
> View attachment 3177974 View attachment 3177975
> View attachment 3177981
> View attachment 3177983


oops I spoke too soon!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 17, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> marijuana.
> View attachment 3197037 View attachment 3197038 View attachment 3197039 View attachment 3197040 View attachment 3197041 View attachment 3197042


Take that 20 bill and go buy a better camera!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> not gonna get a 500$ camera set up just to post high quality pictures of weed


hahahahaha


----------



## kilojay619 (Sep 17, 2015)

THC Bomb


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 17, 2015)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> Here is a shot of some Green Love Potion at a little over 6 weeks from flip.
> View attachment 3292113
> 
> Peace and Great Grows
> ...


Thank you for posting that picture my friend!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 17, 2015)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> u guys should re-size your pics in paint once you take them


hahahaha, Mr. photographer.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 18, 2015)

LOL, 99.9% of my pics are taken in the dark. I still take some when lights are on. I just don't like them as much. Damn those are some old posts.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Sep 18, 2015)

ncboy65 said:


> hahahaha, Mr. photographer.


some pics takes a while to load cause they're so huge


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 18, 2015)

elkamino said:


> JTR @ day 46
> View attachment 3394290 View attachment 3394291 View attachment 3394292 View attachment 3394293


that is the clearest picture of trichs I ever seen!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 18, 2015)

SirGreenThumb said:


> View attachment 3409458 View attachment 3409459


grainy cell phone pictures. WHY WHY can't people use a camera to take pictures? OH WHY OH WHY? hahahaha


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> sdubb x Querkle
> 
> View attachment 3412057


spectac!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 18, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> Chernobyl day 57, about 10 days to goView attachment 3412567


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 18, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sour Dubb
> View attachment 3414830
> View attachment 3414828
> 
> ...


Your pics are always top notch!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 18, 2015)

caherbgrower said:


> View attachment 3420864


breathtaking my friend!


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 18, 2015)

borbor said:


> my starbud again, day 67-
> View attachment 3431431


incredible!!!!!! I mean it.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 18, 2015)

Young koshertech


----------



## elkamino (Sep 18, 2015)

Frosty enough... since its Alaska outdoor, right? 

"Skunkhead" - a 2014 auto pollen chuck. HSO Headlights Kush x Sensi Skunk #1 auto. 

Maybe 14 grams of fluff, stinky sweet and a little bit stoney so... what's the point. Its fun to try and grow outside in AK but in 3 years of trying I have't been real stoked with what I've grown. I know others do better. This was a pretty plant with beautiful fade but so far meh in the bag and pipe. I'll cure it a few months and try again but suspect it'll be joints.


----------



## budterrorizt (Sep 19, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Frosty enough... since its Alaska outdoor, right?
> 
> "Skunkhead" - a 2014 auto pollen chuck. HSO Headlights Kush x Sensi Skunk #1 auto.
> 
> Maybe 14 grams of fluff, stinky sweet and a little bit stoney so... what's the point. Its fun to try and grow outside in AK but in 3 years of trying I have't been real stoked with what I've grown. I know others do better. This was a pretty plant with beautiful fade but so far meh in the bag and pipe. I'll cure it a few months and try again but suspect it'll be joints. View attachment 3503043


Damn thats a beautiful plant there!!


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 19, 2015)

Little blue lime pie in all her glory key lime pie dom.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 19, 2015)

gg4xtsd


----------



## Mohican (Sep 19, 2015)

Animal Cookies:




Akki (AK x Paki):




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2015)

Jdubb203 said:


> View attachment 3503067 View attachment 3503067
> 
> Little blue lime pie in all her glory key lime pie dom.


I hope my BLP lady looks like that she's gorgeous bro.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 19, 2015)

Repost but I just saw this thread, frostiest ever for me was my profile pic of Grand doggy purps but these blueberry smash plants don't do too bad themselves.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

damn hoping these blueberry i cracked looks like her!


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 19, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> damn hoping these blueberry i cracked looks like her!


Not to pry too hard, but what region of the world do you reside in? I'm gonna be looking to gift as many cuts out as possible this next year but am limited to the front range of the rockies, Denver/Springs/Pueblo, gonna have my buddy veg a momma and use her to fill a few trays that I don't need but want others to have.


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 19, 2015)

I'll be doing a tray of purple rain too... Search for my smash thread if your interested in the background of those two cuts and lemme know if anyone is interested.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 19, 2015)

kangosna745 said:


> Not to pry too hard, but what region of the world do you reside in? I'm gonna be looking to gift as many cuts out as possible this next year but am limited to the front range of the rockies, Denver/Springs/Pueblo, gonna have my buddy veg a momma and use her to fill a few trays that I don't need but want others to have.


in mass by the coast, lil out of walking distance lol


----------



## kangosna745 (Sep 19, 2015)

Haha no doubt, I'm willing to drive a few hours but that's definitely outta my range. I think the cup will be my best shot at getting anything to the coast, that's if people want to try getting it there from Denver. I'd be stoked to see what others on the forum could do with them and what they thought about the first cuts to come out of Kansas since Golden Goat or Trinity. Plenty more to come once prohibition rolls back, I'm sidelined till then other than forums and clone dispersal when I go visit the Rockies.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 19, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I hope my BLP lady looks like that she's gorgeous bro.


Yeah bro look for the key lime Dom they yield the best and smell like straight grandmas pie on the windowsill lol how many you growing out? Found 2 keepers in 5 pack


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 19, 2015)

Next to the blue lime pie Larry og gifted from my og been growing for 5 years got down to science I think


----------



## resinhead (Sep 19, 2015)

Mowgli Ma-Fên said:


> Chronic Gold(Chronic x Kodiak Gold
> )View attachment 3501703 View attachment 3501704


What did you use to get them pics?


----------



## Mowgli Ma-Fên (Sep 20, 2015)

resinhead said:


> What did you use to get them pics?


i used this one:
http://www.amazon.com/InnoLife-Magnification-Microscope-Industrial-Biological/dp/B00P8D96N6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1442731591&sr=8-4&keywords=usb+microscope


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2015)

Jdubb203 said:


> Yeah bro look for the key lime Dom they yield the best and smell like straight grandmas pie on the windowsill lol how many you growing out? Found 2 keepers in 5 pack


I'm only growing two out right now I had 8 seeds given to me by another SinCity tester buddy popped 4 only 2 sprouted. Don't know if the only is a female or not but its different than the female as it super short and squat and slow which I know is a BP dom trait but they both look good. I'll let you know how they turn out fir sure


----------



## Jdubb203 (Sep 20, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm only growing two out right now I had 8 seeds given to me by another SinCity tester buddy popped 4 only 2 sprouted. Don't know if the only is a female or not but its different than the female as it super short and squat and slow which I know is a BP dom trait but they both look good. I'll let you know how they turn out fir sure


Ok that's cool yeah let me know the squat pheno I got was Bp Dom but has nug formation master kush Influence from the Bp genetics does not stretch much in flower either good luck on the grow


----------



## @Norcali (Sep 20, 2015)

Here is a nug of the white that I grew last year..


----------



## numberfour (Sep 22, 2015)

Green Crack, HSO...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 24, 2015)

Chemdawg bx3


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 24, 2015)

Gorilla Valley OG.


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 24, 2015)

Gorilla Valley Og Looks Tasty Tasty Tasty! mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## xxMissxx (Sep 24, 2015)

The crystal frosting on my Trainwreck is the "_*fluffiest"*_ I've ever seen!


----------



## RetiredNavySK (Sep 25, 2015)

This is from some of my different plants now. Its good to be in Nor Cal


----------



## RetiredNavySK (Sep 25, 2015)

Then this is a bud from a broken branch. Getting closer!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 27, 2015)

Gorilla Berry(GG#4 x Strawberry Diesel)



.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 27, 2015)

ncboy65 said:


> Take that 20 bill and go buy a better camera!


I put it in your moms g string at the club,she lost it in a fake molly deal,dumb hoe owes me now...
$10 a knee cap...


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 27, 2015)

Early outdoor


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 27, 2015)

Gg#4


----------



## Six9 (Sep 28, 2015)

some beautiful work here, cheers. 

Acalpalco Gold sativas under LED with first grower mistakes, yield just okay but very potent buds. Last watering two nights ago, last light thru tonight, 48 hour dark then harvest. Eager to see what quality drying and curing brings


----------



## atxlsgun (Sep 29, 2015)

Blackberry Kush pullin down tomorrow 

5280


----------



## weedmaan' (Sep 29, 2015)

Kosher tangie


----------



## Six9 (Sep 30, 2015)

just harvested Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold. Drying and curing the grow, but had to pluck a popcorn bud for sampling! This stuff smells crazy!


----------



## Sativied (Oct 1, 2015)

Cannabis Sativa Hollandica HPS pheno:


----------



## elkamino (Oct 1, 2015)

Sativied said:


> Cannabis Sativa Hollandica HPS pheno:
> View attachment 3512183
> View attachment 3512181
> View attachment 3512187
> ...


That's CRAZY frost on the Hollandica leaves @Sativied !

Haven't seen you around for a while, had a chance to use those macro rings? Still having problems with the electronics getting in the way? 

Hope you're getting it figured out, although I don't need a macro of the last pic. Speaking of, what's with all the red hairs on that one?


----------



## Sativied (Oct 2, 2015)

Honestly, I completely forgot I have those rings till I read your post, I got a new large sturdy tripod still in its box too. I got the rings to work but only in a mode where I cannot set the aperture, the lucky shots with my regular lens still turn out better.

The strain is Amnesia White by the way (white label at sensi) (c.s. Hollandica is from a famous old dutch mj grow song). From 10 seeds 8 popped and 6 turned out as runts. One of the two normal turned out half male half female, the other male. So definitely cannot recommend it... Well, unless it's in hopes to find one keeper. It's (haze x afghani) x thai and not as inbred and diluted as most chucks out there. The frosty one above smells like it has been treated with amnesia perfume.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2015)

JTR x Blueberry, aka Blue Ripper pheno 1, Day 34 of ~54 and frost is piling on 


Cheers


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2015)

God! What is it going to look like in 20 days!!!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 3, 2015)

Mohican said:


> God! What is it going to look like in 20 days!!!


Cheers Mo, this one's crazy with the snow, just pulled an elbow+ from those 2 outdoors


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 3, 2015)

White Gorilla Fire


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 4, 2015)

gg4


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 4, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Mo, this one's crazy with the snow, just pulled an elbow+ from those 2 outdoors



Mold-mildew resistance?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 4, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Mold-mildew resistance?


Hey @Corso312, the resistance to both is great. I just trimmed up one of the two outdoor plants yesterday and not a single bud had anything resembling mould. One of my criteria for pheno selection with this cross was mould and PM resistance. My area is really humid and outdoor garden bushes get covered in PM. I think it's the JTR genes, when these are wet, before drying and curing all you can smell is the limonene, smells much like the JTR mother pheno. Limonene has good anti-fungal properties and is the likely what gives it the mould/PM resistance. Funny thing with this one is once it's cured for a week, the smell profile changes to a more hashy/fruity/sweet smell more towards the Blueberry genes. Cheers.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 4, 2015)

OG Mango Haze


----------



## Six9 (Oct 4, 2015)

From an indoor sativa harvest, a few drying days left, a flower from the plant quickest to mature, others more cloudy. Mmm delish


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 4, 2015)

Impressive cannabis guys!


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 4, 2015)

A couple that are getting there
Purple urkle day 29
 
The white day 29


----------



## zchopper420 (Oct 4, 2015)

Six9 said:


> From an indoor sativa harvest, a few drying days left, a flower from the plant quickest to mature, others more cloudy. Mmm delish
> View attachment 3514097 View attachment 3514098


Great pic man what kind of camera are you using if you don't mind me asking.i think it's about time to get one for me the phone doesn't cut it


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 4, 2015)

Mota Rebel Genetics Novacaine 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 4, 2015)

My Blue Mammoth Seed Momma 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Six9 (Oct 4, 2015)

zchopper420 said:


> Great pic man what kind of camera are you using if you don't mind me asking.i think it's about time to get one for me the phone doesn't cut it


Pics from a 5mp digital microscope I grabbed off eBay.


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 4, 2015)

How this thread isn't a sticky yet when it have almost a1000 pagez and the washer machine sticky thread shit have like 4 pages fuckout of here


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 4, 2015)

Actualy 10 thousand pages


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Six9 (Oct 5, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3514392


Healthy plant congrats


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 5, 2015)

OG Mango Haze


----------



## ncboy65 (Oct 5, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> I put it in your moms g string at the club,she lost it in a fake molly deal,dumb hoe owes me now...
> $10 a knee cap...


I guess you told me, wow! man I apologize.


----------



## Green Lungz (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## ShLUbY (Oct 5, 2015)

Green Lungz said:


>


holy shit batman, what strain is that?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> holy shit batman, what strain is that?


It is just my guess but I am going with ogkb


----------



## shhhmokey (Oct 6, 2015)

AK 47 outdoor grow.


----------



## southernganjafarmer (Oct 6, 2015)

She's so frosty, I wish I knew the strain! But it looks and smells like an og imo


----------



## southernganjafarmer (Oct 6, 2015)

Some other unknown strains from this years grow.


----------



## Green Lungz (Oct 6, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> holy shit batman, what strain is that?


Its an EmDog from HSO. One of my EmDogs came out like that the other very green and orange. This one hits like a bazooka though..


----------



## kilojay619 (Oct 7, 2015)

starcloud 9 weeks into flower


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## elkamino (Oct 7, 2015)

HookahsGarden said:


> View attachment 3516499


How many days you flower that beautiful Sour Bubble? Doesn't look like it could be at 50-some days but I know BOG's strains go fast!


----------



## HookahsGarden (Oct 7, 2015)

elkamino said:


> How many days you flower that beautiful Sour Bubble? Doesn't look like it could be at 50-some days but I know BOG's strains go fast!


She went 65 days. Was a nice pheno but no yield. 
Im currently growing some Sour Bubble from seeds gifted to me from BOG ,from his clone only mom. I'm also working with a nice Sour Bubble male that I call Bubbz.
I love Sour Bubble. 
Here's a hopeful from my current run.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

Here are a few of the frostiest I've come across. 

SLH
 
 

Space Queen
 
 


Lamb's Haze


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 7, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Here are a few of the frostiest I've come across.
> 
> SLH
> View attachment 3516550
> ...


That lamb's haze is beautiful where did you get it?


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 7, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> That lamb's haze is beautiful where did you get it?


That bud was the most caked I've ever seen. 
It came from a medical collective in SoCal. I've never seen it again unfortunately.


----------



## Letstrip (Oct 8, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Here are a few of the frostiest I've come across.
> 
> SLH
> View attachment 3516550
> ...


SLH super lemon haze? Just ordered one to try outdoors it arrived today actually!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 8, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> SLH super lemon haze? Just ordered one to try outdoors it arrived today actually!


Yes! It's an amazing strain. Good luck!


----------



## Six9 (Oct 8, 2015)

who can resist sampling before jarring?


----------



## justiceislost (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't think I've ever seen "frostier".


----------



## Six9 (Oct 9, 2015)

justiceislost said:


> I don't think I've ever seen "frostier".


Nice buds for sure. Like what she did with the leaves


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 9, 2015)

Pyramid Auto New York City.


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 10, 2015)

MRG Novacaine

Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 10, 2015)

Ghost OG


Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 10, 2015)

My Blue Mammoth Seed Project


Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 10, 2015)

Pic disappeared in last post

Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Milo 420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Purple power and ak47 xtrm


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

Sfv og


----------



## thump easy (Oct 10, 2015)

green crack


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 10, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3518493 green crack


Good to see you around thump!


----------



## numberfour (Oct 10, 2015)

HSO, Pineapple Skunk


Breeders Boutique, Freebie seed, Deepblue X Livers


----------



## Six9 (Oct 10, 2015)

thump easy said:


> View attachment 3518493 green crack


GC def on my list very nice, looks a lot like this acapulco gold


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2015)

JTR x Blueberry, aka Blue Ripper Pheno 1 at Day 41, ~2 weeks left


Cheers


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 11, 2015)

White Gorilla Fire


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 11, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> White Gorilla Fire
> 
> View attachment 3518664 View attachment 3518666


Awesome stacking on that one looks like she's gonna yield well and she's a looker too. Great parents she has so good to see that doing awesome


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2015)

fireballs x blue moonshine


----------



## elkamino (Oct 11, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> fireballs x blue moonshine
> View attachment 3519231


That's a real contender for frostiest bud there Bob goddamn! 

That your cross?


----------



## elkamino (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## elkamino (Oct 12, 2015)

The Void


----------



## gro2max (Oct 12, 2015)

justiceislost said:


> I don't think I've ever seen "frostier".


Nice frosty tree you got there
What strain is it


----------



## justiceislost (Oct 12, 2015)

gro2max said:


> Nice frosty tree you got there
> What strain is it


It is a clone I recieved from a local guy. I was told it is bubba kush, but Im not sure I can believe it. None of the kush smell I have become a custom to. Smells like a skunk shat on a mango....very nice smell.


----------



## Sativied (Oct 12, 2015)

P-F3


----------



## abe supercro (Oct 12, 2015)

Always loved the contrast of purple/black and lime green on leaves and flowers.


----------



## gro2max (Oct 12, 2015)

justiceislost said:


> It is a clone I recieved from a local guy. I was told it is bubba kush, but Im not sure I can believe it. None of the kush smell I have become a custom to. Smells like a skunk shat on a mango....very nice smell.


Cool
Hope you have clones of it cause it look like a keeper
What kind of fertilizer you use 
Regimen to make it so frosty


----------



## Cronik363 (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Letstrip (Oct 13, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Yes! It's an amazing strain. Good luck!


How does it taste and smoke?


----------



## justiceislost (Oct 13, 2015)

gro2max said:


> Cool
> Hope you have clones of it cause it look like a keeper
> What kind of fertilizer you use
> Regimen to make it so frosty


I plant in organic cow/ chicken manure compost. then just added bloodmeal during veg and bonemeal and wood ash during flower. Worked very well.


----------



## testiclees (Oct 13, 2015)

This isn't the frostiest sugar punch Ive grown but I think it's the most solid and largest single nug. This bud 8+gm, 3 weeks cured


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 13, 2015)

Cronik363 said:


> View attachment 3520303


DUDEEEEE WTF IS THAT STRAIN! WHOA!
encrusted
vermont skunk nugs


----------



## gro2max (Oct 13, 2015)

justiceislost said:


> I plant in organic cow/ chicken manure compost. then just added bloodmeal during veg and bonemeal and wood ash during flower. Worked very well.


What does wood ash help during flowering 
Do know where I can get a clone of that plant


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 13, 2015)

Letstrip said:


> How does it taste and smoke?


Well citrus is the main flavor I get through the vape. It's one of the most euphoric strains I've tried over the years. 
I like to describe it as otherworldly, you really feel like you're soaring. But it also has potent body highto complement. No anxiety.


----------



## justiceislost (Oct 13, 2015)

gro2max said:


> What does wood ash help during flowering
> Do know where I can get a clone of that plant


Hardwood ashes are full of nutrients including bumping potassium a bit. It also raises pH, the soil is acidic where I am.


----------



## JDGreen (Oct 13, 2015)

Ghost og. Two dry methods, kind of lemon funk.


----------



## CatSpeaker (Oct 14, 2015)

Random bagseed.
I like the bud development, hard as rocks. 
Smell is earthy, dead meat. 
Took some clones and am going to try mainlining


----------



## Southern Oregon Justinian (Oct 14, 2015)

Blue og I grew this season.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 15, 2015)

Kromes wifi#3. Turned out decent for the 1st plant.



Gorilla Berry


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 15, 2015)

Darlins Net


----------



## mc130p (Oct 16, 2015)

tangie x ghost train haze #1:
 
the tangie makes the gth taste a lot better!


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Oct 16, 2015)

BB Blue Cheese auto day 69 from seed


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 16, 2015)

I wanna play... these are the frostiest I've grown. 2012, Banana OG:


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

were ever i go fuck thc farmer and fuck lumpa and fuck logic



 can i get a battle get your best bitch and hit me up lumpa and logic


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Oct 16, 2015)

thump easy said:


> were ever i go fuck thc farmer and fuck lumpa and fuck logic
> 
> 
> 
> can i get a battle get your best bitch and hit me up lumpa and logic


I don't get it?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Darlins Net
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522010


Its like the trichome monster barfed all over that shit lol. Nice!


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2015)

Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry), Day 49, getting there...


Cheers


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 18, 2015)

great to see great buds - which reflect's upon the cultivator - Peace ! Excellent top of the crop


----------



## GroErr (Oct 18, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> great to see great buds - which reflect's upon the cultivator - Peace ! Excellent top of the crop


Best thread on this site imo, awesome bud shots all day long!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2015)

Mystery Blue:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 19, 2015)

Gorilla Berry


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 19, 2015)

its aight


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 20, 2015)

Zeppelin Og


----------



## 420PyRoS (Oct 21, 2015)

Green crack I'm puffin on.

Sorry for pic, I manual focused duurrr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

Brick Tamland said:


> Zeppelin Og
> View attachment 3525120
> 
> View attachment 3525122
> ...


Check out the hairs on the stem!!! FFS. Looks dank man


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 21, 2015)

Stardawg Corey Cut.. It don't get much better than this...


----------



## Chrisgrow420 (Oct 22, 2015)

blueberry 6weeks


----------



## Lo Budget (Oct 23, 2015)

Blimburn BC Diesel 9 weeks

Almost there


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 23, 2015)

Chrisgrow420 said:


> View attachment 3526269 blueberry 6weeks


always love some blueberry !!!! great job


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Oct 23, 2015)

Big Buddha Blue Cheese automatic day 76 from seed.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 24, 2015)

White Gorilla Fire... Or this lol....


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 24, 2015)

The RIU's very own pinky pie x Think different.. Killer auto strain!! 80 days ..


----------



## The Elvis (Oct 25, 2015)

Lets see pinky pie just once more.. You guys should be proud to have such a nice auto-flower bread right here on. The RIU


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Darlins Net 
 
Sour Dubb s1#100
 
Stardawg Corey *


----------



## McSpliff (Oct 26, 2015)

This is my first grow hope you like it.


----------



## jordanjordan1997 (Oct 26, 2015)

Schwag from a bag  Definitely not the frostiest, but you cant expect that from some low mids, or schwag.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bio Diesel


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 27, 2015)

McSpliff said:


> This is my first grow hope you like it.


NICE !!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 27, 2015)

jordanjordan1997 said:


> Schwag from a bag  Definitely not the frostiest, but you cant expect that from some low mids, or schwag.


good looking bud !!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Bio Diesel
> 
> View attachment 3529711


Wow i have got to try that next grow.


----------



## Grandpapy (Oct 27, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Bio Diesel
> 
> View attachment 3529711


How does it compare to GG#4? 
It would be popular here in Berkeley, as long as it doesn't smell like french fries! lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 27, 2015)

@Hammerhead571 you really got your setup dialed in,very nice work.everything that's coming out is top notch.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bio D is very diff than gg#4 in every way. Smells are strong Diesel..


----------



## PKHydro (Oct 27, 2015)

Fire


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 28, 2015)

WGF done, Some seriously potent cannabis..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> WGF done, Some seriously potent cannabis..
> 
> View attachment 3530401 View attachment 3530402


What a beauty!!! Nice job


----------



## drgroove (Oct 28, 2015)

Fruit Spirit from RQS (Blueberry x White Widow)


----------



## Frosteze (Oct 31, 2015)

Sour D 9 weeks flowering.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 31, 2015)

This is Painkiller by Dr underground still young at week 4 since preflowers,
so more will come and I am just showing the magical powers of honey Can't wait for the 8-9 weeks pic I definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Labs Dexter (Oct 31, 2015)

PKHydro said:


> View attachment 3530372
> Fire


Has santa been to your room already lol that is awesome pic..


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Oct 31, 2015)

hardly the frostiest but I reckon it deserves a peek


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

My keeper platinum Delights getting color earlier than usual but really covered as always


----------



## brodietheconeking (Oct 31, 2015)

Turkeys drying first up t.h seeds heavy duty fruity, dunno how to do them big pics like you guys...


----------



## brodietheconeking (Oct 31, 2015)

2nd up t.h seeds original bubblegum


----------



## Lo Budget (Oct 31, 2015)

Even the tiniest buds try to help mama catch pollen...
Delicious Seeds Sugar Candy


----------



## akhiymjames (Oct 31, 2015)

brodietheconeking said:


> 2nd up t.h seeds original bubblegum


Once you upload ya pics there a link to click that says add as thumbnail like you did in your posts or add full image. Click whatever link you want. Looking proper too bro


----------



## elkamino (Oct 31, 2015)

Lo Budget said:


> Even the tiniest buds try to help mama catch pollen...
> Delicious Seeds Sugar Candy
> View attachment 3532730
> View attachment 3532731


That's a solid safe sex technique, fewer unintended pregnancies with no real yield loss.


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Oct 31, 2015)

Bodhi's cut of hippy slayer. Rotten onions is the nose, hope like fuck it taste just as shitty


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 1, 2015)

GG#4 x SDubb=Sour Glue


----------



## mattiegk (Nov 1, 2015)

Not quite ready yet but my Florida lemon week 5 of flower


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 1, 2015)

Deadhead OG at about day 60


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 1, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Deadhead OG at about day 60
> 
> View attachment 3533258


Very Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brodietheconeking (Nov 1, 2015)

Damn guys we got some fine smokes up on here!

Salute


----------



## Sativied (Nov 4, 2015)

Amnesia White, fairly finished bud of a neverending plant...
 
(Haze x Afghani) x Thai. From white label (at sensi). Smells awesome, tastes great, colas larger than my forearm, but horrible strain to grow (7 out of 10 were runts, 3 females, 2 hermies, 3xrot, huge variation in flower time, length, and bud structure). Does not even qualify as a find-a-keeper pack unless you buy a pack of 10 packs perhaps...

But hey... it's frosty


----------



## Mjaylover (Nov 7, 2015)

Cheese


----------



## Labs Dexter (Nov 8, 2015)

Mjaylover said:


> View attachment 3537932 Cheese


Mmmmmmm just smoking blue cheese lolgrown by a friend not me lol but cheese or blue cheese waw I just love em. Nice plant by the way


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mjaylover said:


> View attachment 3537932 Cheese


Dam thats sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 8, 2015)

The White


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## harris hawk (Nov 8, 2015)

@Norcali said:


> The WhiteView attachment 3538265


 The White is one of the best strains around really - breeder ? believe it might be Cali know there is only one breeder that has it


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 8, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> The White is one of the best strains around really - breeder ? believe it might be Cali know there is only one breeder that has it


This is the clone only cut that has been around CA for some years


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 8, 2015)

@Norcali said:


> This is the clone only cut that has been around CA for some years


Yea! " The White " has quite a history


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 8, 2015)

Deadhead top, freshly jarred up... I think it probably could have matured for another week in hindsight. To me this smoke is like a dark beer or a coffee, the smoke is thick and heavy, will sit on top of the bowl and slowly whisp away... very head clearing high, my go to smoke for pain relief and insomnia.


----------



## THCBrain (Nov 9, 2015)

Blue pyramid from pukkabudz


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 9, 2015)

THCBrain said:


> Blue pyramid from pukkabudz View attachment 3538727View attachment 3538729


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3538748


Nice!!


----------



## Labs Dexter (Nov 9, 2015)

This is same plant just a week or so older lol she just keeps packing that sugar


----------



## drgroove (Nov 9, 2015)

Billy the Kid from Solid Seeds (Top44 x Orange Bud)


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nibiru @whodatnaiton beans not bodhi


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Nov 9, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Deadhead top, freshly jarred up... I think it probably could have matured for another week in hindsight. To me this smoke is like a dark beer or a coffee, the smoke is thick and heavy, will sit on top of the bowl and slowly whisp away... very head clearing high, my go to smoke for pain relief and insomnia.
> 
> View attachment 3538330


You did good, weight isnt everything.


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Nov 9, 2015)

Big Buddha Blue Cheese day 92 from seed


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 9, 2015)

OGAerogardener1990 said:


> You did good, weight isnt everything.


Thanks man, I doubt if I ever get much weight off of a Deadhead but I like it... your Blue Cheese looks tasty!


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks, blue cheese auto does not yeild much and or compact flowers there is tons of space in between buds
I think its the ahfgahn in her. Im going to be greedy and let the remaining tops fatten up and wait for amber trichs to test the xifference in high and hopefully yield/let flowers grow and compact more .


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Nov 9, 2015)

I feel I chopped her a little early as well I thought most trichs were still looking a bit clear but I did not want to run her past 95 days who knows? I may run the remaining tops 100 days idk yet its day to day I will be watching trichs of course


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 9, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Thanks man, I doubt if I ever get much weight off of a Deadhead but I like it... your Blue Cheese looks tasty!


Is that deadhead super fire?


----------



## OGAerogardener1990 (Nov 9, 2015)

What day from seed did you harvest that deadhead


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 9, 2015)

OGAerogardener1990 said:


> Thanks, blue cheese auto does not yeild much and or compact flowers there is tons of space in between buds
> I think its the ahfgahn in her. Im going to be greedy and let the remaining tops fatten up and wait for amber trichs to test the xifference in high and hopefully yield/let flowers grow and compact more .


I've been harvesting in stages whenever I have the space myself. Seems like the way to go and you get more smokable bud. I don't know if it yields a lot more but the larf pile is smaller.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 9, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Is that deadhead super fire?


Seems pretty top shelf to me! I like the taste of my Grandoggy Purps better though, I want to get them having sex with each other.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 9, 2015)

OGAerogardener1990 said:


> What day from seed did you harvest that deadhead


I popped two seeds awhile back and grew those out, I cloned the strong plant with strong branches and didn't clone the tall lanky one that was probably more like an SFV OG. I couldn't tell any difference between the smoke of the two and they were both very frosty.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 9, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Seems pretty top shelf to me! I like the taste of my Grandoggy Purps better though, I want to get them having sex with each other.


Where did you get the deadhead? The pic you posted looks totally top shelf.


----------



## Dubbz415 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 9, 2015)

a mongo frog said:


> Where did you get the deadhead? The pic you posted looks totally top shelf.


I found mine in a zip I bought last year, all my stuff comes from bagseed.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 9, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Lets see pinky pie just once more.. You guys should be proud to have such a nice auto-flower bread right here on. The RIU
> View attachment 3528807
> 
> View attachment 3528809
> ...


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 9, 2015)

So your the real Elvis !! Nice plants care to share the genetics?






Ill drop a frosty auto wile im here.. I tend to keep my trics in my buds.. leaves just make me cough.. Mephisto genetics Blue Cush... 78 days old..





 


Thank ya very much!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 9, 2015)

Bio chem


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 9, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> So your the real Elvis !! Nice plants care to share the genetics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cookies ya hound dog.


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 10, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> cookies ya hound dog.


Ewww now ya talking!! I love some cookies!!! this is the fastbuds cookie I wanna try It side by side to a fourm cut so damn bad!! this auto has a killer cookie dough taste with no mint.. taste like Keebler cookies!!! this cookie auto makes some ok weight I'm getting 60 dry off of them sometimes 90 100 but never over 100 grams..

I love this damn autoflower!!!










shes not done but is sexy as hell!!








 
cheers velvet Elvis! always cool to meet another Elvis fan!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## @Norcali (Nov 11, 2015)

Agent Orange


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 11, 2015)

BIO DIESEL X SDUBB


----------



## drgroove (Nov 11, 2015)

Amazing as usual @Hammerhead571


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 11, 2015)

here are some dry cookies autoflower!!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 11, 2015)

IM Sorry but Elvis doesnt like ruderalis with his peanut butter and banana sammiches


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 11, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> IM Sorry but Elvis doesnt like ruderalis with his peanut butter and banana sammiches


No hard feelings I got over cloning way back in 99... The Elvis has no time for veg nor cloning... The Elvis just blooms dries and smokes..






I will grow a photo plant again "one day"..  

PS Ill tell Priscilla you said hello!!






Cheers!!


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Nov 11, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Ewww now ya talking!! I love some cookies!!! this is the fastbuds cookie I wanna try It side by side to a fourm cut so damn bad!! this auto has a killer cookie dough taste with no mint.. taste like Keebler cookies!!! this cookie auto makes some ok weight I'm getting 60 dry off of them sometimes 90 100 but never over 100 grams..
> 
> I love this damn autoflower!!!
> View attachment 3539457
> ...


Awesome! Looking like a beast. You keep hyping me up for Fast Buds GSC.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 11, 2015)

i got clone onlys older than you sonny boy


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 11, 2015)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i got clone onlys older than you sonny boy


Where probably the same age..
you know im just messing around right??


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 11, 2015)

Haha me too.


----------



## cowboyferg (Nov 11, 2015)

white widow bout 35 days into flowering


----------



## Cannis (Nov 11, 2015)

If one Elvis kicked the other in the nuts would that be self mutilation?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2015)

Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) Day 38 of ~54:


Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 12, 2015)

GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) Day 38 of ~54:
> View attachment 3541126
> 
> Cheers


love your Blue Ripper bro, just keeps gettin' better


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> love your Blue Ripper bro, just keeps gettin' better


Thanks Bob, it's hanging around for a while. Gotta get one of these under COBs to see if it can produce even more frost?  Cheers!


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 12, 2015)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Awesome! Looking like a beast. You keep hyping me up for Fast Buds GSC.


Ya know hazy just 15 months ago id a told ya don't even bother with autos. But as these talented breeders keep making them just better and better, as of today. The autos I grow have less than 10% Rudy in them.. And are potent as he'll!!


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Nov 12, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> Ya know hazy just 15 months ago id a told ya don't even bother with autos. But as these talented breeders keep making them just better and better, as of today. The autos I grow have less than 10% Rudy in them.. And are potent as he'll!!


Yea, man. Auto's have come a loooong way! It's exciting to see them keep improving, and seeing most of the top strains being made into auto's. I just think breeders need to give more attention to stabilization of single phenotype strains. Sure more than one pheno can be great. Make them into seperate strains though so people can know what they are getting. You can always keep selling f1-f4's for those who are looking for more genetic diversity, but the fact that you can have the same "strain" with different original parents, from two different breeders, is ridiculous. 

How are the effects on the Girl Scout Cookies buds? More indica and stoney, or more of a sativa high. It looks like a great plant, and the bud looks amazing as well.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 13, 2015)

I found a replacement for GG#4. This cross is better than GG#4 IMO.. She is super chunky and will knock you down a few levels. Yield is outstanding. She hits all the traits to be an elite clone only cut. All of the people that are heavy users got leveled by her. Anyway this is what I have been searching for. I'm I gonna stop looking not a chance. I got many many more to look through. Next up is wifi#43 x Sdubb.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 13, 2015)

Very nice ~ that's a glue cross?


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 13, 2015)

geese hammerhead!!!


----------



## drgroove (Nov 13, 2015)

Billy the Kid



Fruit Spirit


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Nov 13, 2015)

aurora indica dripping. In resin


----------



## ghb (Nov 14, 2015)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I found a replacement for GG#4. This cross is better than GG#4 IMO.. She is super chunky and will knock you down a few levels. Yield is outstanding. She hits all the traits to be an elite clone only cut. All of the people that are heavy users got leveled by her. Anyway this is what I have been searching for. I'm I gonna stop looking not a chance. I got many many more to look through. Next up is wifi#43 x Sdubb.
> 
> View attachment 3541644 View attachment 3541645 View attachment 3541646



only just got the glue and you are replacing it! damn hipsters lol jk.

what is it? looks incredibly og and a dream to trim too.


----------



## Sativied (Nov 14, 2015)

Cannalope Haze F2 whorled, flowering under 400w mh.


Second and third leaf sets of seedling from same CH batch, little over a week old, in 2oz mini cups under T8.


----------



## Frosteze (Nov 15, 2015)

Sour D


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

How bout some 

@bigworm6969 
Superstitious (bodhi)x Qrazytrain(tga) on left side
And one of my accidental crosses
Grape Ape (clone only) x Dr.Who(tga) on the right.

Both straight up dankified


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

Grape Ape x Dr.Who
Grape Ape Pheno
Day 54


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 15, 2015)

ACE OF SPADES



DAY 50


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Eltee420 (Nov 16, 2015)

Not sure of the strain, just some bag seed but still looking nice! couple weeks into flower


----------



## Sativied (Nov 16, 2015)

A surprisingly sativa-dom looking ICE x CH, tri whorled.

Frosty abaxials


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 16, 2015)

White Gorilla Fire= wifi#43 x GG#4


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 16, 2015)

sweet seeds dark devil.. she will get lots of trics... and Honey dew drops!!!


----------



## unwine99 (Nov 17, 2015)

AK




Hammerhead571 said:


> I found a replacement for GG#4. This cross is better than GG#4 IMO.. She is super chunky and will knock you down a few levels. Yield is outstanding. She hits all the traits to be an elite clone only cut. All of the people that are heavy users got leveled by her. Anyway this is what I have been searching for. I'm I gonna stop looking not a chance. I got many many more to look through. Next up is wifi#43 x Sdubb.
> 
> View attachment 3541644 View attachment 3541645 View attachment 3541646


Beautiful bud to leaf ratio there too. Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 17, 2015)

2013 limited addition red stone dragon F4!! autoflower shes 45 days old.. smells like toe cheese!! 





you guys grow some pretty canna plants!!! all of you guys!!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 17, 2015)

The Elvis said:


> 2013 limited addition red stone dragon F4!! autoflower shes 45 days old.. smells like toe cheese!!
> View attachment 3545213
> 
> View attachment 3545214
> ...


Deeeee-amn you shiny!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Eltee420 (Nov 18, 2015)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> View attachment 3545473 View attachment 3545474


Looks nice !! Them trics are glistening


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 21, 2015)

Moscaseeds C99BX#1, 400W CMH always a bit frostier with the added UV of the CMH bulbs.


----------



## 420PyRoS (Nov 21, 2015)

Candy Cane Auto Week 5 flower
White widow x Mango x AK47 from Crop King seeds

300w chinese LED (150w actual)


----------



## drgroove (Nov 21, 2015)

Billy the Kid


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

drgroove said:


> Billy the Kid
> 
> View attachment 3547787
> 
> View attachment 3547788


Purdy....


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 21, 2015)

Some srious dank on this page.. that Dark devil thoigh..... drooling over here

Here is @bigworm6969 
Superstitious x Qrazytrain
SuperQrazy
Day 60


----------



## GroErr (Nov 22, 2015)

3 in my current run, all at Day 49 under CMH...

Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry):


Jack The Ripper:


Blue Pyramid:


Cheers


----------



## drgroove (Nov 22, 2015)

Billy the Kid again


----------



## jordanjordan1997 (Nov 23, 2015)

Both are "mids" lol


----------



## Smokin Slot (Nov 23, 2015)

29 days into 12/12


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Chernobyl


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 23, 2015)

Poser x (Green Crack x Vitality [Flo x Kali Mist])


----------



## drgroove (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## drgroove (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## drgroove (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## zippi563 (Nov 28, 2015)

45 days bubbleliscious


----------



## zippi563 (Nov 28, 2015)

zippi563 said:


> 45 days bubbleliscious


----------



## Choo (Nov 28, 2015)

A little something from the summer!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 29, 2015)

Pineapple chunk day 38


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 29, 2015)

TK week 4


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Nov 29, 2015)

@bigworm6969 

Super Qrazy

Superstitious ( Bodhi )
X
Qrazytrain ( TGA )

Can u say purply resin goodness


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 30, 2015)

drgroove said:


> Billy the Kid
> 
> View attachment 3547787
> 
> View attachment 3547788


Dam


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 30, 2015)

Honest thoughts on these nugs?


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 30, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> View attachment 3554634 View attachment 3554635 View attachment 3554636 View attachment 3554638View attachment 3554639
> 
> Honest thoughts on these nugs?


Look good.


----------



## GemuGrows (Nov 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Look good.


Those ones are from my 4th grow, grow #5 is lookin pretty grand


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Nov 30, 2015)

OG Kush 60 days from switch.


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3543862


What's that one doc? Very nice


----------



## Dr.D81 (Dec 1, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> What's that one doc? Very nice


That one is Nibiru ( blueberry haze x spacebomb)


----------



## Javadog (Dec 1, 2015)

@dlopez: thanks for sharing. I was also lucky to be gifted by BigWorm. 

I just started that breed a short while ago. 

I had grown Qrazy Train before and miss is a lot. 

JD


----------



## DSinatra (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2015)

Glue
 

Mendo breath


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 2, 2015)

@Javadog .. enjoy worm made some winning crosses.. what did he gift u.??

@AlphaPhase very nice.. that glue and that mendo look really nice.. whats the cross on that mendo???

Well done


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Dec 2, 2015)

@DSinatra .. ver frosty my froend.. what os that?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 2, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @Javadog .. enjoy worm made some winning crosses.. what did he gift u.??
> 
> @AlphaPhase very nice.. that glue and that mendo look really nice.. whats the cross on that mendo???
> 
> Well done


Thanks bro - the mendo breath is a gage green cross of ogkb and mendo Montage - it's my first run with her but she's very nice, I haven't grown a cookie plant before but I can see the hype, it's a beautiful plant and the leaves go near black in color


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 2, 2015)

SFV-OG No.1 day 35


----------



## drgroove (Dec 2, 2015)

BTK


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Thanks bro - the mendo breath is a gage green cross of ogkb and mendo Montage - it's my first run with her but she's very nice, I haven't grown a cookie plant before but I can see the hype, it's a beautiful plant and the leaves go near black in color


yeah the mendo breath f2 cut i got blew me away the terps so nice, she makes killer hash for those who love extracts, and the buzz is just what i like for daytime smoke not knockout but nice heady smoke that makes you smile so big your face will be sore lol i loved growing her can't wait to run her again


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

Gratefulgrowin93 said:


> yeah the mendo breath f2 cut i got blew me away the terps so nice, she makes killer hash for those who love extracts, and the buzz is just what i like for daytime smoke not knockout but nice heady smoke that makes you smile so big your face will be sore lol i loved growing her can't wait to run her again


Hell yeah! I've heard alot about the f2 and would like to give it a run at some point


----------



## DSinatra (Dec 3, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @DSinatra .. ver frosty my froend.. what os that?


Thank you brother. Its Widows blood=white widow x thunder gum


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Glue
> View attachment 3555493
> 
> Mendo breath
> View attachment 3555494


Our glues look similar.


----------



## microbubble (Dec 3, 2015)

Barney's farm Critical kush @ 8wks, supersoil tea fed.....still growing @ a lil over 9wks now.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Our glues look similar.View attachment 3556841 View attachment 3556844


That's the glue from the looks of it  that "crown" type bud structure the glue likes to grow. I have a few s1 glue seeds I started, hoping to find something worth while from them


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 3, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> That's the glue from the looks of it  that "crown" type bud structure the glue likes to grow. I have a few s1 glue seeds I started, hoping to find something worth while from them



Every single one of my s1 that I've tried has had knockout potency and flavor, but absolute SHIT structure. 

I had a Gorilla Fuck x Gorilla Glue #4 that I wish I cloned, the flavor was out of this world. Crazy terp profile


Good luck on your pheno hunt, good sir!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Every single one of my s1 that I've tried has had knockout potency and flavor, but absolute SHIT structure.
> 
> I had a Gorilla Fuck x Gorilla Glue #4 that I wish I cloned, the flavor was out of this world. Crazy terp profile
> 
> ...


That's good info to know! I figured they'd be frosty, but the glue doesn't have a great structure naturally, I have to train the hell out of them, and then she'll grow nicely but it's a lot of work. I'm really hoping to get a similar or better structure, not too worried about a better yielder because it's already the best on the garden, but maybe stronger stems and a different smell /taste would be great! I'm kind of over smoking glue just because it's pretty much all I've grown for a while now lol. It's too early to tell the 4 I have going now, but 2 have the same small first 1 blade leaves, and the other 2 have really fay 1 blade leaves. Hoping there is some variety! Thanks for the good luck man!


----------



## DSinatra (Dec 3, 2015)

you can't get frostier than this.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Motorbuds (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's some shots through my loupe.

Ghost OG, looks just as frosty is not frostier than my glue I think. 
Here's the glue


----------



## DSinatra (Dec 3, 2015)

Motorbuds said:


> Here's some shots through my loupe.
> 
> Ghost OG, looks just as frosty is not frostier than my glue I think. View attachment 3556906View attachment 3556907View attachment 3556908
> Here's the glue
> View attachment 3556904View attachment 3556905


Ghost og frostier.


----------



## Motorbuds (Dec 3, 2015)

It


DSinatra said:


> Ghost og frostier.


its covered, looks like someone dipped it in sugar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> View attachment 3556892 you can't get frostier than this.


. I would like to eat that


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> View attachment 3556892 you can't get frostier than this.


This looks like some Kong stomper I had last year


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 3, 2015)

Here's clue, she wasn't too shabby, I liked her better than the glue, was more og Dom from the WiFi alien


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 3, 2015)

SinMint


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2015)

drgroove said:


> BTK
> 
> View attachment 3555793






Very nice .. What does Btk stand for and what breeder?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

truepunk87 said:


> SinMint View attachment 3557002


How does she smell? Sin city gear? I've been wanting to try their seeds, looks nice!


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> How does she smell? Sin city gear? I've been wanting to try their seeds, looks nice!


Heavily towards the Forum cookies with a little berry. After a longer cure she starts to taste like a blue raspberry sucker


----------



## drgroove (Dec 4, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> Very nice .. What does Btk stand for and what breeder?


Hi Corso312 

It's Billy the Kid from solidseeds.es.


----------



## Motorbuds (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> How does she smell? Sin city gear? I've been wanting to try their seeds, looks nice!


Me too, I've been wanting that nightfire og since it was released but haven't seen it anywhere. To be honest I haven't looked lately, some places could have some in. In fact, I think I'll check now....

EDITE: Nope


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 4, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> *Mist Of Destruction*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW, that Blue Satellite Looks AMAZING ! Great Job dude -


----------



## indicat33 (Dec 4, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> alllright. well did a lil more searching.. adn found some more very very frosty pics of plants.. they all have the correct names too.. soo if any1 is interested in what the strain is.. they are all teh correct names. =) som eof these bud are fucking incredible!! they almost look fake.. lol. here ya go guys. enjoyyyy!
> 
> 
> *The White*​
> ...


Wheeew ! Man... You always come with some tasty bud-shots. I think I just got a contact- high from looking at those pics. VERY NICE indeed. _~


----------



## DSinatra (Dec 4, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> This looks like some Kong stomper I had last year


Believe it or not it's forum cut


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> Believe it or not it's forum cut


Damn! I didn't know the forum could get that frosty  must have killed it that run!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 4, 2015)

Motorbuds said:


> Me too, I've been wanting that nightfire og since it was released but haven't seen it anywhere. To be honest I haven't looked lately, some places could have some in. In fact, I think I'll check now....
> 
> EDITE: Nope


Have you tried sour patch seeds?


----------



## drgroove (Dec 5, 2015)

BTK


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 5, 2015)

drgroove said:


> BTK
> 
> View attachment 3557802
> 
> View attachment 3557803


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drgroove (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks @thewanderer718 

First time I grow these, obviously good genetics !


----------



## Javadog (Dec 5, 2015)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @Javadog .. enjoy worm made some winning crosses.. what did he gift u.??
> 
> @AlphaPhase very nice.. that glue and that mendo look really nice.. whats the cross on that mendo???
> 
> Well done


Super Purple, Super Qrazy, and ...I forget his name for it...not good :0)...
...it is Crystal Blue X Optimus Prime (Prime Crystal?)

Good dude!

JD


----------



## Gratefulgrowin93 (Dec 5, 2015)

i ended up with about 5 beans or so of those super purple, super crazy, and prime crystal? i think that is the name but gotta double check didn't know much of big worm till i did some looking on here and found the thread on his strains 

killer work he did with those crosses! love all the photos and grows I've seen of it, can't wait to pop them asap as room allows  all my buddy asked for in return for gifting the beans was showing him real nice phenos i get

there are a lot of really good generous helpful people in this community just gotta talk to a lot of cats


----------



## DtsHs (Dec 7, 2015)

Sensi star 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## chained (Dec 8, 2015)

Coming along nicely


----------



## GroErr (Dec 8, 2015)

Harlequin, Day 42 of ~52:


Cheers


----------



## demonhaze (Dec 8, 2015)

I realize this does not compare to some of the buds but I think she's nice for outdoors. It's purple paro valley from mandala and she was mold free even after 2 weeks of rain and humidity right before harvest


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Dec 9, 2015)

And shes's just a baby....
Sensi Star


----------



## PKHydro (Dec 9, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> And shes's just a baby....
> Sensi Star


Wow


----------



## Smokin Slot (Dec 9, 2015)

42 days into 12/12


----------



## demonhaze (Dec 9, 2015)

BiG PuFFer said:


> And shes's just a baby....
> Sensi Star


Holy shit, gonna look like an inch of snow on her by harvest lol


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 10, 2015)

drgroove said:


> BTK
> 
> View attachment 3557802
> 
> View attachment 3557803


What is the strain ? great looking pictures/plant ! a few more weeks before harvest ?


----------



## drgroove (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi @harris hawk 

Billy the Kid ( Top44 x Orange Bud ) from solidseeds. First time growing, will start check trichs this week end !?


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks ! all way good to hear about /see different strains. I'm sure the smoke will be KILLER !!!!!!!!


----------



## drgroove (Dec 10, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> I'm sure the smoke will be KILLER !!!!!!!!


I hope ! would be a shame if with that nice look the smoke is not ... well KILLER


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 11, 2015)

drgroove said:


> I hope ! would be a shame if with that nice look the smoke is not ... well KILLER


tied to find "solid seeds" ?


----------



## drgroove (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi @harris hawk 

I don't if it's to early of if I'm already to high, but I somehow don't understand !? 

you mean you or me ! 

fortunately it's friday


----------



## numberfour (Dec 11, 2015)

Found this gem a couple of grows back, @5wks in soil Silver Kush by RP


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## harris hawk (Dec 11, 2015)

drgroove said:


> Hi @harris hawk
> 
> I don't if it's to early of if I'm already to high, but I somehow don't understand !?
> 
> ...


meaning were did you purchase strain ? sorry about the confusion !!!!!!!!


----------



## drgroove (Dec 11, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> meaning were did you purchase strain ? sorry about the confusion !!!!!!!!


Thanks, no problem !  directly on their site http://www.solidseeds.es/ , I don't know if they are in any seedbank.


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 12, 2015)

drgroove said:


> Thanks, no problem !  directly on their site http://www.solidseeds.es/ , I don't know if they are in any seedbank.


 using address - can not find site (http://www.solidseeds.es/) thanks anyway for your answer - PEACE


----------



## drgroove (Dec 12, 2015)

harris hawk said:


> using address - can not find site (http://www.solidseeds.es/) thanks anyway for your answer - PEACE


 strange !? when I click the link it opens me the page !


----------



## Javadog (Dec 12, 2015)

"Yeeeeehaa!"


----------



## GroErr (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack The Ripper, Day 50:



HSO Blue Dream, Day 50:



Cheers


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 15, 2015)

Day 40 Jackberry F4 (Sannie) X Caramel Candy Kush (Dynasty).


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 15, 2015)

I don't usually post on this thread unless I have something extra special but this picture I took today looks pretty good so I'll share.

Skunk #1 @56 Days - Top of a cola


----------



## elkamino (Dec 15, 2015)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I don't usually post on this thread unless I have something extra special but this picture I took today looks pretty good so I'll share.
> 
> Skunk #1 @56 Days - Top of a cola
> 
> View attachment 3565286


Beautiful buds! 

Who's Skunk #1 is that? Nice to see a classic!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 15, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Beautiful buds!
> 
> Who's Skunk #1 is that? Nice to see a classic!


Sensi Seeds


----------



## drgroove (Dec 16, 2015)

BTK


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2015)

C99 30 days in.


----------



## 240sxing (Dec 16, 2015)

Lights off or shade while taking a picture hard to tell and just not colourful like it is.

Here's one


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2015)

Later tonight, click pic.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2015)

OK, here's the lights out shot C99. Second pic is Ceres White Indica about 3 weeks.


----------



## mc130p (Dec 16, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> OK, here's the lights out shot C99. Second pic is Ceres White Indica about 3 weeks.
> View attachment 3566137 View attachment 3566138


Here's my C99 Not the frostiest (but not bad imho), but I loved the taste!


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 16, 2015)

mc130p said:


> Here's my C99 Not the frostiest (but not bad imho), but I loved the taste!


I couldn't open the pic but I agree with the taste


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 18, 2015)

Radium Girl no.3 (Chernobyl x Super Silver Daze [SSH x Deep Chuck]) day 61. accident from some pollen chucking


----------



## drgroove (Dec 19, 2015)

still BTK


----------



## Josch Edgington (Dec 19, 2015)

You al truly have a talent here is some bruce and a grimace all three pics taken at four weeks flower. Amazing work you guys do would love to have that skill Hope these merit posting


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 19, 2015)

Josch Edgington said:


> You al truly have a talent here is some bruce and a grimace all three pics taken at four weeks flower. Amazing work you guys do would love to have that skill Hope these merit postingView attachment 3568297 View attachment 3568298 View attachment 3568299


Nice work JE!


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 21, 2015)

@Dr.D81 these look familiar lol


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 21, 2015)

GDP.


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 21, 2015)

northeastmarco said:


> @Dr.D81 these look familiar lolView attachment 3569414View attachment 3569417


What are you running?


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 21, 2015)

I got 3 gdp and 3 Tahoe og kush under 600w in soil. Old grower and love growing my own meds.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 21, 2015)

My early Xmas present for you all... the most frostyless bud


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 21, 2015)

oldman60 said:


> What are you running?


Gg4 and cherry pie cuts.crossing them with some short season mold resistant strains for my outdoor next year.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Dec 21, 2015)

I love growing outdoors,it's right around the corner.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 21, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Every single one of my s1 that I've tried has had knockout potency and flavor, but absolute SHIT structure.
> 
> I had a Gorilla Fuck x Gorilla Glue #4 that I wish I cloned, the flavor was out of this world. Crazy terp profile
> 
> ...


Don't mean to clutter this thread, but does this look like the structures your glue s1s had? Leaf structure or anything? I know this is still small, but just curious


----------



## elkamino (Dec 22, 2015)

G-13 Gigabud under a cheap 400 HPS in Coots soil. Super sour smell and potent, one of my favorite smokes but lost her, RIP ...


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2015)

What does BTK stand for?

I only know it from the mass murderer....


----------



## MuckyDucky (Dec 22, 2015)

Javadog said:


> What does BTK stand for?
> 
> I only know it from the mass murderer....


Bind, Torture, Kill


----------



## oldman60 (Dec 22, 2015)

MuckyDucky said:


> Bind, Torture, Kill


He was a sick bastard you're not honoring your plant any.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, Freedom is what it is.


----------



## drgroove (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi @Javadog 

Billy the Kid !


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 23, 2015)

I am sure not the frostiest but is for me..looking forward to this bag seed to form bigger buds day 21 of 12/12


----------



## drgroove (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)

drgroove said:


> View attachment 3570758


Woah! What strain and who is the breeder? Looks like fire!


----------



## drgroove (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi @mushroom head,

it's from www.solidseeds.es Billy the Kid ( Orange Bud x Top 44 ), first time so not yet smoked 
But the orange smell is there


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 23, 2015)

Can't wait to see finished pictures of her! Looks like a very healthy plant.


----------



## drgroove (Dec 23, 2015)

as I run a perpetual grow, here you are 

 

Also there are (yet) 3 phenos : 

- the one above, let's say "the orange bud"
- the "blood orange" ( pics couple pages back )
- and a more top 44 like one


----------



## elkamino (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 23, 2015)

AlphaPhase said:


> Don't mean to clutter this thread, but does this look like the structures your glue s1s had? Leaf structure or anything? I know this is still small, but just curious
> 
> View attachment 3569721



I have pics on here somewhere...

I'll try to look for them and link you to them, may take me a few days, if I remember at all. They're in club 600 all the way back in June or July iirc.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Dec 23, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> I have pics on here somewhere...
> 
> I'll try to look for them and link you to them, may take me a few days, if I remember at all. They're in club 600 all the way back in June or July iirc.


Ok


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 24, 2015)

drgroove said:


> as I run a perpetual grow, here you are
> 
> View attachment 3570801
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous man.. frosty as fuck. I'm loving the light green and vibrant orange hairs. Looks like it will be a dream to trim. That pic belongs in a magazine. Great work, let me know how she smokes!!


----------



## drgroove (Dec 25, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Absolutely gorgeous man.. frosty as fuck. I'm loving the light green and vibrant orange hairs. Looks like it will be a dream to trim. That pic belongs in a magazine. Great work, let me know how she smokes!!


Thanks @mushroom head  will let you know !


----------



## dafez (Dec 26, 2015)

drgroove said:


> as I run a perpetual grow, here you are
> 
> View attachment 3570801
> 
> ...


NICE!


----------



## drgroove (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks @dafez and welcome


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 27, 2015)

You grew out a 5 pack of the BTK @drgroove ? 

What's the yield lookin like ?


----------



## Topper H Marley (Dec 28, 2015)

This is with flash and a cold filter (hence the bluish whites.)


----------



## blackforest (Dec 28, 2015)

Blue Power by Sin City is nice and frosty. In the process of coming down. I'll get a close up here after I'm done. Talk about sugar trim.


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Dec 29, 2015)

Does this qualify as frosty?


----------



## drgroove (Dec 29, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> You grew out a 5 pack of the BTK @drgroove ?
> 
> What's the yield lookin like ?


Hi @Corso312,

yep I cracked 5 ! still have 10 

The "blood orange" pheno plants where half the size ( or less ) of the two others ! so low yield ! currently hanging 

The 2 other phenos are nice "yielder" ! still in the pots !


----------



## elkamino (Dec 29, 2015)

drgroove said:


> Hi @Corso312,
> 
> yep I cracked 5 ! still have 10
> 
> ...


How does the blood trait show after harvest?


----------



## drgroove (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi @elkamino,


----------



## elkamino (Dec 29, 2015)

drgroove said:


> Hi @elkamino,
> 
> View attachment 3574256


Gorgeous!


----------



## drgroove (Dec 29, 2015)

elkamino said:


> Gorgeous!


thanks ! despite the bananas  but my fault, managed to touch the timer ! 4 days with 15 mins light in the middle of the night


----------



## numberfour (Dec 29, 2015)

Unknown Blueberry x Cheese
Result of a friends breeding 10+ years ago, one of my favourite all time smokes. 


HSO Green Crack, excuse the beard hair and bits. Found this to be a great daytime smoke, shit gets done when I smoke this.


Dog, Breeders Boutique
Not much gets done when I smoke this lol


----------



## dafez (Dec 29, 2015)

numberfour said:


> Unknown Blueberry x Cheese
> Result of a friends breeding 10+ years ago, one of my favourite all time smokes.
> View attachment 3574318
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## Resinhound (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## PKHydro (Dec 30, 2015)

Winter temps make pretty flowers


----------



## 6ohMax (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is a nugget from my 2nd grow in 16 yrs....timewreck. ..it's a frosty and potent one


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Elephant stomper day 50, packing on weight. Happy New Year guys!


----------



## majorbudz (Dec 31, 2015)

nice elephant stomper really interested in that strain have you grown/smoked it before if so whats the high like.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 31, 2015)

Has something changed I cant upload any pics I get an error????I had to hot link them 

Anyway this is Sour Glue(SDUBB X GG#4) Available at beanbid or seedjunkies. 4 packs left..
2 diferant Phenos here.


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 1, 2016)

Gg4


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2016)

Crappy Camera, but this Critical Kush is doing very well:


----------



## Impman (Jan 1, 2016)

buds


----------



## good_times (Jan 1, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Gg4View attachment 3575642


sweet lord!


----------



## Sativied (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Resinhound (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## truepunk87 (Jan 2, 2016)

Radium Girl (Chernobyl x Super Silver Daze)


----------



## bubblenut (Jan 2, 2016)

Crystal meth by fast buds..


----------



## numberfour (Jan 2, 2016)

Silver Kush - RP


Super Lemon Haze, GHS. I was gifted this cut a while back, wasn't sure if to run it or not. Glad I did.



unknown Blueberry x Cheese


----------



## ghb (Jan 2, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Silver Kush - RP
> View attachment 3576411
> 
> Super Lemon Haze, GHS. I was gifted this cut a while back, wasn't sure if to run it or not. Glad I did.
> ...



the slh is about the only thing i've seen from greenhouse that is what it should be. even then you have to grow a few packs before you will find anything truly worth keeping. somebody did you a solid there


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 2, 2016)

ghb said:


> the slh is about the only thing i've seen from greenhouse that is what it should be. even then you have to grow a few packs before you will find anything truly worth keeping. somebody did you a solid there


Kind of making me worried! Buddy gave me his last slh seed and I have it growing right now, hope it doesn't turn out to be trash..


----------



## ghb (Jan 2, 2016)

i have grown a pack i think there were 8 or ten i dont remember. one of them was awesome a couple were terrible and the rest were ok i guess.

you will probably love what you get, i'm just a fussy bastard.


----------



## drgroove (Jan 2, 2016)

BTK again

 

Happy 2016 and may the Frost be with you


----------



## ghb (Jan 2, 2016)

a peak at my garden from a cpl weeks back.






they need chopping soon so i'll get more shots of the fireballs #1 i think it is the frostiest plant i have grown and there have been a few believe me.


----------



## drgroove (Jan 2, 2016)

didn't think to look at the lower buds !


----------



## numberfour (Jan 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> the slh is about the only thing i've seen from greenhouse that is what it should be. even then you have to grow a few packs before you will find anything truly worth keeping. somebody did you a solid there


I've always steered clear of GHS but like you've said SLH_ can_ be bang on the money. I spoke to the fella the other day and let him know I was happy.



ghb said:


> a peak at my garden from a cpl weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely looking grow ghb, would love to see some finishing shots / vids.

Looks like we shop at the same place . I got a few BB strains on the go, 2 phenos of the Dog, 2 phenos of Deepblue x Livers, a Sourcherry and a Hotdog x Sourcherry. 

I haven't had any luck with Fireballs or Bluepit (old stock) but I only run a few seeds of each strain due to only having a 4x4 flower area. Will crack some more of these this year though.


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2016)

numberfour said:


> I've always steered clear of GHS but like you've said SLH_ can_ be bang on the money. I spoke to the fella the other day and let him know I was happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheers man. if i'd had more bamboo canes i think i would have done a lot better as there is a lot of floppage in there, hopefully i can use some of the canes from the plants i take tonight to prop up the rest.

when you say no luck you mean germinating or finding suitable phenos?.
i've been growing there stuff a few years now and in total honesty their stuff is far better than anything else i have ever bought for less than half the price lol. one thing i will say is i always see massive variances in the phenotypes i get, some don't like this but for people looking to find unique keeper quality cuts they are ideal. 

i'll hopefully be chopping something tonight so i'll get some close ups of the buds before i start.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> cheers man. if i'd had more bamboo canes i think i would have done a lot better as there is a lot of floppage in there, hopefully i can use some of the canes from the plants i take tonight to prop up the rest.
> 
> when you say no luck you mean germinating or finding suitable phenos?.
> i've been growing there stuff a few years now and in total honesty their stuff is far better than anything else i have ever bought for less than half the price lol. one thing i will say is i always see massive variances in the phenotypes i get, some don't like this but for people looking to find unique keeper quality cuts they are ideal.
> ...


I should have been clearer mate, with no luck I just ment no females from those strains. I would have loved to have kept the males especially one of the Bluepits but I just don't have the room. 

I love variation, but as I am finding this causes some problems...which one to keep lol. 

Aye, I'm sold on BB, had their seeds a couple of years but only managed to get around to cracking them in 2015. Had 100% germination from 16seeds, 7 different strains and nothing but fire to smoke. Fuck even the freebies are keepers in my garden.

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## ghb (Jan 3, 2016)

numberfour said:


> I should have been clearer mate, with no luck I just ment no females from those strains. I would have loved to have kept the males especially one of the Bluepits but I just don't have the room.
> 
> I love variation, but as I am finding this causes some problems...which one to keep lol.
> 
> ...


i had the exact same problem i germed 20 blue pit seeds and got 12 girls, didn't have enough space to keep them all! every one was quite special in it's own way. i got the jakes dream as freebies and the fireballs, they are fucking AWESOME!.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 3, 2016)

ghb said:


> i had the exact same problem i germed 20 blue pit seeds and got 12 girls, didn't have enough space to keep them all! every one was quite special in it's own way. i got the jakes dream as freebies and the fireballs, they are fucking AWESOME!.


No matter what space you have, its never enough lol. Nice freebies, I've had Bluepit, Jakes Dream and Hotdog x Sourcherry. Had a smoke of Jakes Dream from my last harvest the other night, 8 week cure and it got me so euphoric and high I couldn't sleep lol.


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 4, 2016)

The White - 43 days flower


----------



## Frosteze (Jan 4, 2016)

Critical Mass at 44 days.


----------



## oilfield bud (Jan 5, 2016)

Nirvana super skunk


----------



## borbor (Jan 5, 2016)

Hortilab starbud


----------



## norcal mmj (Jan 5, 2016)

Blue dot followed by Leroy and brianberry


----------



## Sativied (Jan 6, 2016)

Unsexed cannabis with eagle leaves. 15 days in veg 24/0 from seed, under T8 (regular 840 philips)
 
Yes, just because it's not flowering yet doesn't mean that's not a bud, and that ^^ is how frosty a (terminal) bud can really get 

Slightly older pics:


----------



## northeastmarco (Jan 7, 2016)

Lower part of a candytrain


----------



## Krippled (Jan 7, 2016)

Third week of bloom. Smells of Blueberry-Pineapple , leaves are gooey as hell...


----------



## drgroove (Jan 8, 2016)

BTK


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 8, 2016)

This thread is where the real fire is!

Just a few from the last few years ...


----------



## PKHydro (Jan 9, 2016)

Latest crop


----------



## mc130p (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a Bodhi Tree of Life bud:
 
Still got a while to go.


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jan 10, 2016)

Sweet critical taken at 9 weeks, the critical strain's are so so so good for yeild, smell, medication etc and they all seem to finish fast.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2016)

I have to agree, as my Critical Kush from Barney's Farm is very nice:


----------



## GroErr (Jan 10, 2016)

Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) cola @day 42 of ~54, there's a few of these in this batch 




Cheers


----------



## Sativied (Jan 10, 2016)

P-F1, mom for fresh P-F2, mostly seeded and small but... well, 'I don't always smoke fan leaves but when I do'


 

And some grass:


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 11, 2016)

Ceres White Indica 3 weeks to go.


----------



## innerG (Jan 11, 2016)

Sativied said:


> P-F1, mom for fresh P-F2, mostly seeded and small but... well, 'I don't always smoke fan leaves but when I do'


I think seeded buds get extra frosty to protect their babies. Or maybe not, but it looks good either way!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 11, 2016)

Dank ass weed in here


----------



## Sativied (Jan 11, 2016)

innerG said:


> I think seeded buds get extra frosty to protect their babies. Or maybe not, but it looks good either way!


I think plants brainlessly execute instructions from code they inherited from parents and ancestors that happened to survive and unlike some mammals don't care about their babies at all. Seriously, having grown the same crosses for years, always pollinating some, I don't think there's a difference.

Above all, those pics were not from the pollinated buds on that plant  


The frosty abaxials (bottom side of leaves) is a trait they inherited from Cannalope Haze. Following pic is from a sister of the dad of the above:


----------



## Krippled (Jan 11, 2016)

Wished I knew the lineage of this bag seed...


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jan 11, 2016)

Grandaddy purple- just harvested!


----------



## innerG (Jan 12, 2016)

Might not be THE frostiest, but my blueberry is looking pretty nice:



Note: I took this with one of those $9 macro lenses you clip on an iPhone


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Delahaze


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Delahaze


Just popped a Dela myself, glad to have something to shoot for.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 12, 2016)

Herbies free seed. It's been fun it's my 2nd run and first photo plant. So im a rookie for sure. I have seen people with huge colas on their delas. Conditions are average. I'm about 50 days in flower super cropped and topped like 5 times. Had a scrog net in pulled it to get her out to spray some neem. Just thought I might have bigger nugs. Here are some pics


oldman60 said:


> Just popped a Dela myself, glad to have something to shoot for.


----------



## OldBalls420 (Jan 12, 2016)

Afgooey from a few months back. Extremely dense hard nugs.


----------



## innerG (Jan 12, 2016)

I had a NL that turned out super frosty last year:


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 12, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Herbies free seed. It's been fun it's my 2nd run and first photo plant. So im a rookie for sure. I have seen people with huge colas on their delas. Conditions are average. I'm about 50 days in flower super cropped and topped like 5 times. Had a scrog net in pulled it to get her out to spray some neem. Just thought I might have bigger nugs. Here are some pics


Beautiful job training Fluffy!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jan 13, 2016)

Day 62 Elephant stomper, (1) of many


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 13, 2016)

GG#4 x DMT....


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 14, 2016)

Just can't wait much longer 60th day. What do you guys think on harvest


----------



## GroErr (Jan 14, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Just can't wait much longer 60th day. What do you guys think on harvest


Nice, I'd chop'er...


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2016)

Me to.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 14, 2016)

They say 70 days I know I know it's all about conditions and everything else. I have noticed one thing in growing in my short time. Patience goes a long way. I kind of agree with you guys but did a flush and going to wate for soil to totally dry up. Also how do you guys feel about 48hr or 78hr darkness yes or no


----------



## Dblock180 (Jan 14, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Lower part of aView attachment 3580105 candytrain


Hey, how are you ? I'm in need of some fine buds. Any luck ?


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> They say 70 days I know I know it's all about conditions and everything else. I have noticed one thing in growing in my short time. Patience goes a long way. I kind of agree with you guys but did a flush and going to wate for soil to totally dry up. Also how do you guys feel about 48hr or 78hr darkness yes or no


3 days dark never hurts and if you just flushed it let soil dry out.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> 3 days dark never hurts and if you just flushed it let soil dry out.


It's my 2nd flush. This plant is taking it quick. I might just let it dry out completely. Another couple days. Thanks


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 14, 2016)

I think darkness increasing trichs is a myth. But I could be wrong. Make sure theres airflow if you do, or mold will creep on ya.

But ya that is ready to come down. Nice work!


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 14, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> I think darkness increasing trichs is a myth. But I could be wrong. Make sure theres airflow if you do, or mold will creep on ya.
> 
> But ya that is ready to come down. Nice work!


Thanks thinking I will chop her down in a day or 2. It's funny how excited I get until I'm like a hr into trimming.


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 14, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> I think darkness increasing trichs is a myth. But I could be wrong. Make sure theres airflow if you do, or mold will creep on ya.
> 
> But ya that is ready to come down. Nice work!


Doesn't increase trichs but sup to increase turpinids I don't know for sure but if you're going to
let it dry might as well hedge your bets and go dark.


----------



## drgroove (Jan 15, 2016)

still BTK


----------



## oldman60 (Jan 15, 2016)

drgroove said:


> still BTK
> 
> View attachment 3586634


Nice sugar Dr.


----------



## drgroove (Jan 15, 2016)

thanks @oldman60


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jan 15, 2016)

Lemon haze smells so good it should be made into a sauce for sweet or savoury food  almost glows in the dark aswell lol


----------



## Krippled (Jan 15, 2016)

Start of week 5 flowering... Even the large fans are getting sticky with frost!!!


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 15, 2016)

pioneer87richard said:


> Lemon haze smells so good it should be made into a sauce for sweet or savoury foodView attachment 3586655 View attachment 3586656 almost glows in the dark aswell lol


What's the flower time her


----------



## jaypee86 (Jan 15, 2016)

i dont post much but thought i would post some pics of recent buds .......top one is strawberry sour diesel and small bud is strawberry banana


----------



## pioneer87richard (Jan 15, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> What's the flower time her


It said 9 weeks but I always let it go a couple weeks longer especially being a haze strain but it's well worth the wait


----------



## mc130p (Jan 15, 2016)

Tree of Life still coming along:


----------



## drgroove (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi @jaypee86 

How is the taste of the strawberry banana ? It's my most wanted strain, but I know only her name


----------



## jaypee86 (Jan 16, 2016)

@drgroove the one i have is frostiest plant iv ever had and fastest finisher but it stinks of a dead skunk nothing fruity about it haha but the strawberry sour diesel is strawberry fuel smelling or like a bubblegum smell . the taste of the strawberry banana is like taking a dab if that makes sense


----------



## drgroove (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh my god ! thanks @jaypee86, well as I'm fruity/sweet weed lover, I'll pause my quest for the strawberry banana.


----------



## jaypee86 (Jan 16, 2016)

i wouldnt give up yet bud my friend who ran the pack gave me a seed but he said he had a bubblegum pheno that was amazing but he never cloned it and the one he gave me wasnt a fruity pheno unfortunatly but its super potent and very very fast finishing @drgroove


----------



## drgroove (Jan 16, 2016)

thanks again @jaypee86 ! I will certainly not be able to resist if I have a chance to get some


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2016)

Cannot do this Chronic Thunder Justice:
 
This is at the end of 7 week from flip.


----------



## drgroove (Jan 18, 2016)

BTK (small doubt !)


----------



## TommyDuhCat (Jan 18, 2016)

About 5 weeks into 12/12, I think this OG Kush qualifies as pretty frosty.


----------



## jaypee86 (Jan 18, 2016)

florida gold almost ready , smells and tastes of coffee


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's a little bugger hanging down at the bottom of the canopy


----------



## PtownsFinest (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Sativied (Jan 19, 2016)

Raspberry Haze "Seems Legit" pheno, 1 day 12/12.
  
Smells like raspberry.


----------



## mc130p (Jan 19, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Raspberry Haze "Seems Legit" pheno, 1 day 12/12.
> View attachment 3589468 View attachment 3589469
> Smells like raspberry.


can you please put up a pic of the whole plant, or a branch? looks neat!


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jan 19, 2016)

PtownsFinest said:


> View attachment 3589434


Pimp town il.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 20, 2016)

mc130p said:


> can you please put up a pic of the whole plant, or a branch? looks neat!


If it wasn't obvious enough from the pheno name and the color it's photoshopped and in reality just green. They are from a batch of plants with whorled phyllotaxy, trying to compare leaf frost on males.

Here's two weeks before 12/12, tri whorled:
 

A tetrawhorled branch:
 

Pentawhorled:
 

2x normal - 3 x tri


----------



## cannakis (Jan 20, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Raspberry Haze "Seems Legit" pheno, 1 day 12/12.
> View attachment 3589468 View attachment 3589469
> Smells like raspberry.


Is that really red like that!!!?!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2016)

I was ready to believe!


----------



## Sativied (Jan 20, 2016)

It has pink pistils too 






cannakis said:


> Is that really red like that!!!?!


Nope, see post above yours.


----------



## mc130p (Jan 20, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I was ready to believe!


I wanted to, but I had to ask first


----------



## elkamino (Jan 20, 2016)

Sativied said:


> If it wasn't obvious enough from the pheno name and the color it's photoshopped and in reality just green.


I'll admit I thought maybe just maybe those pix were real too, esp because the whites on the trichs stayed white in your photoshopping...

But also because I've grown the Sweet Seeds Dark Devil below, and it was impossibly colored too. Grown outdoor in Alaska, and dried/cured to dark purple, almost black.


----------



## Sativied (Jan 20, 2016)

That looks just gorgeous. Only available as feminized auto?


----------



## elkamino (Jan 20, 2016)

Sativied said:


> That looks just gorgeous. Only available as feminized auto?


I believe so but don't know, it was a freebie.


----------



## atxlsgun (Jan 20, 2016)

Blackberry Kush 

5280


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, some real beauties here everyone!
 
Above:
Some water-only, fully organic, Purple Diesel cured for 3 months in glass..
Very aromatic and smooth!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 21, 2016)

Blue Ripper Day 54, couple more days and it's hump time 



Cheers


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 21, 2016)

elkamino said:


> I'll admit I thought maybe just maybe those pix were real too, esp because the whites on the trichs stayed white in your photoshopping...
> 
> But also because I've grown the Sweet Seeds Dark Devil below, and it was impossibly colored too. Grown outdoor in Alaska, and dried/cured to dark purple, almost black.View attachment 3590169 View attachment 3590170 View attachment 3590171


Also, the red Dragon strain grows a similar red with the right pheno  beautiful dark devil!


----------



## Sativied (Jan 21, 2016)

Based on the description of both the devil and the dragon (west himalayan is code for pakistan...) they are based on: 
http://www.aceseeds.org/pckstdeng.php or similar. 
Better pics here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.185008978211661.38911.166623220050237&type=3
Some purple, almost pink, some nearly black, but also some red. No idea if those produce red trichs too.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm not sure if the red Dragon has red trichs, I'm going to say probably not but it's a pretty strain. There are a few strains I've seen with trichs of a abnormal color but I can't remember what the last one was called. They were deep purple. I think the color of the trichs relates to what psychoactive compounds they are made of, many higher cbd strains will start out golden from the start . Pure thc looks to be a red color, when it's refined 100%. Just a theory 

My Chem cross at 30ish days in.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 21, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Wow, some real beauties here everyone!
> View attachment 3590489
> Above:
> Some water-only, fully organic, Purple Diesel cured for 3 months in glass..
> Very aromatic and smooth!


Nice! I love purple diesel, smoked the hell out of it a couple summers back. Super good strain


----------



## cleverlizard (Jan 22, 2016)

Still a little way to go on these little shrubs lol thc bomb auto week 5-6 600w hps 18ltr dwc


----------



## DonTesla (Jan 22, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice! I love purple diesel, smoked the hell out of it a couple summers back. Super good strain


I undervalued it at the time, and now I really miss her!!


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Jan 22, 2016)

This is by far my favorite thread. Makes me feel like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## drgroove (Jan 22, 2016)

BtK


----------



## Raindancekid (Jan 22, 2016)

Week 7 of flowering


----------



## kingzt (Jan 23, 2016)

Sativied said:


> It has pink pistils too
> View attachment 3590156
> 
> View attachment 3590164
> ...


Wow that looks awesome!! What breeder is that from or is a clone only strain?


----------



## Sativied (Jan 23, 2016)

As mentioned in the post you quoted it's not really red. It was a joke, apparantly not obvious enough, my bad.


----------



## kingzt (Jan 23, 2016)

Sativied said:


> As mentioned in the post you quoted it's not really red. It was a joke, apparantly not obvious enough, my bad.


Oops sorry just got a little too excited, still very crystally!


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 23, 2016)

first thing I thought when I saw that pic was- damn I need to get some seeds of that. But then it was photoshopped. still looks good tho


----------



## drgroove (Jan 24, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2016)

Purple OG 18 with a 3 month cure
 

Ghostrider OG v2.0 at 6 wks


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 24, 2016)

Pura Vida x Polar Bear OG


----------



## Sativied (Jan 24, 2016)

ICE x CH (Cannalope Haze) at roughly 8 weeks 12/12
 
 

sister with some black on the sugar leaves.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2016)

Ice was always one of my favorites to grow back east, such a hardy and powerful strain! 


My last run with the glue, bitter sweet, but fuck glue and it's aids tendencies 

9 weeks
 

21 days


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 24, 2016)

Gg#4


----------



## elkamino (Jan 24, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Gg#4View attachment 3593228View attachment 3593235


Is that a caterpillar on the stem of the upper leaf pic #2?


----------



## mc130p (Jan 24, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Is that a caterpillar on the stem of the upper leaf pic #2?


sure looks like it to me!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 24, 2016)

mc130p said:


> sure looks like it to me!


I zoomed in and I see this, wtf!


----------



## TheEagerBeaver (Jan 24, 2016)

Little strain I bred a few years back that I'm just now getting around to testing out. 

Introducing the Snoji OG project. These photos are the first F1 to finish. Two more phenotypes coming out the next few months. 

Goji OG (M) x (Snowcap x LA Confidential) 

Keep an eye out for The Eager Beaver Breeding Co. We will be releasing F1 lines as promotional giveaways within the next year. 
Our main goal is to get back to creating new and unique seed lines that have been worked for at least 5 to 7 generations.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Is that a caterpillar on the stem of the upper leaf pic #2?


Probably. I vegged them outside under my porch. Sprayed them before I brought them in.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2016)

Just went back to get a close up of whatever it is..looks like a dead shriveled baby caterpillar.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Ice was always one of my favorites to grow back east, such a hardy and powerful strain!
> 
> 
> My last run with the glue, bitter sweet, but fuck glue and it's aids tendencies
> ...


Aids tendencies?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Aids tendencies?


He's talking about the dud bulshit that GG4 Is known for having.
Some are saying its the alfalfa stem nematode, but either way, i've been dealing with this 'dud' bulshit for a while now in various strains the last 5 or so years. It fucking sucks.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=285743


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

@Grandpapy
Have you checked out that link ^^^^about duds yet. Read up on this bulshit? I keep forgetting to ask you if you know about this shit, as that cut of gg4 you have/had is the same one, from the same place as mine. It has the dud in it if allowed out.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> He's talking about the dud bulshit that GG4 Is known for having.
> Some are saying its the alfalfa stem nematode, but either way, i've been dealing with this 'dud' bulshit for a while now in various strains the last 5 or so years. It fucking sucks.
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=285743


When I got the cut I got 5 of them.. 2 we're complete duds. 2 were completely perfect and 1 was half and half.

This is how the duds turned out. . I cloned the two that came out fire and tossed the rest.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> When I got the cut I got 5 of them.. 2 we're complete duds. 2 were completely perfect and 1 was half and half.
> 
> This is how the duds turned out.View attachment 3593422 . I cloned the two that came out fire and tossed the rest.


Oh it gets way worse than that. Like, no frost on it at all.
Only take cuts from the top of healthy plants, and don't keep mommas around for too long. Seems to help with the dud bulshit


----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Jan 25, 2016)

Blue Moonshine x Blueberry x OG Kush x GDP, day 70 flowering


----------



## mc130p (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh it gets way worse than that. Like, no frost on it at all.
> Only take cuts from the top of healthy plants, and don't keep mommas around for too long. Seems to help with the dud bulshit


I wonder, does it have something to do with the 'generation' of the clones? How many times can you successively clone a plant and still have it grow and produce? Isn't GG#4 a clone-only strain? Seems people have been cloning and recloning the same clones, so it's basically a several-year old plant at this point? Idk, just a thought.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

mc130p said:


> I wonder, does it have something to do with the 'generation' of the clones? How many times can you successively clone a plant and still have it grow and produce? Isn't GG#4 a clone-only strain? Seems people have been cloning and recloning the same clones, so it's basically a several-year old plant at this point? Idk, just a thought.


I've cloned the same cut over and over for many years, many dif strains too. Never WAS a problem. There's cuts that are 20+ yrs old out there. This is some sort of pathogen/disease. It's a mother fucker not knowing how to cure it.
With time, this shit spreads to other strains in the same setup


----------



## Sativied (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I've cloned the same cut over and over for many years, many dif strains too. Never WAS a problem. There's cuts that are 20+ yrs old out there. This is some sort of pathogen/disease. It's a mother fucker not knowing how to cure it.
> With time, this shit spreads to other strains in the same setup




What do you get when you cross a dud with a hermie?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

When my glue duded it smelled and looked exactly like hemp. Like wheat or something, no smell, no trichomes, no nothing. Yet, on the same plant there were normal glue buds. It's some sort of issue that can affect the whole plant if bad enough or just a branch or 4 on a plant. The leaves will be way smaller than normal, the branches will be pinner on girth, no smell on the stem rub, shiny green leaves. No other deficiencies, everything will be green and appear healthy if you haven't seen it before. It's messed up! I got rid of my glue mom's and just am finishing what is left in flower, so far so good. Moving on to glue s1 seeds, but I've heard it can spread in seed form, too. So we'll see. If things go smooth and I get something decent I'll still be paranoid about it. The sickness spread to my spog91 mama that was in the same tray and I couldn't tell the difference between the two plants, some wierd shit!


----------



## Krippled (Jan 25, 2016)

Sativied said:


> What do you get when you cross a dud with a hermie?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

Krippled said:


> View attachment 3593703


Haha! Do people really have houses with electric outlets in their soffit? People must be serious about Christmas lights these days


----------



## green217 (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Purple OG 18 with a 3 month cure
> View attachment 3593116
> 
> Ghostrider OG v2.0 at 6 wks
> View attachment 3593120


I still got my POG going. It has some nice fat colas, no purple though. But it's good smoke, and great bag appeal.

OG Kush I am pufling on today


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

green217 said:


> I still got my POG going. It has some nice fat colas, no purple though. But it's good smoke, and great bag appeal.
> 
> OG Kush I am pufling on today
> View attachment 3593750


Nice, that looks dank!! You're pheno looks 10x better than the one I had, I would have kept yours but I culled mine, it had some purple but it didn't have any OG in it really, more of a train wreck pheno 

Edit: oh this pic wasn't of the pog18, misread that, that's the type of bud I was hoping to get with the pog18 though


----------



## numberfour (Jan 25, 2016)

Just got round to smoking this, from my October harvest. Deepblue x Livers #3, freebie seeds from Breeders Boutique. 


From January Harvest, Dog (short pheno) Breeders Boutique


----------



## green217 (Jan 25, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Nice, that looks dank!! You're pheno looks 10x better than the one I had, I would have kept yours but I culled mine, it had some purple but it didn't have any OG in it really, more of a train wreck pheno
> 
> Edit: oh this pic wasn't of the pog18, misread that, that's the type of bud I was hoping to get with the pog18 though


Biggest disappointment for me with the POG was the smell. I like my ladies real funky. Yours looks great how is it after 3 months!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

green217 said:


> Biggest disappointment for me with the POG was the smell. I like my ladies real funky. Yours looks great how is it after 3 months!


Same here bro, the smell was really mild. Like a hashy, musky type smell with a very faint lemon, but not even close to OG. The smoke taste similar, the smoke expands alot in the lungs and the high is pretty intense which was the best part, but it wasn't enough to keep it, I wanted that funky nasty burn your nose smell too lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> @Grandpapy
> Have you checked out that link ^^^^about duds yet. Read up on this bulshit? I keep forgetting to ask you if you know about this shit, as that cut of gg4 you have/had is the same one, from the same place as mine. It has the dud in it if allowed out.


So far so good. I had a Girl Scout Poison that picked up PM, thought I had it cured, but all the cuts would come down with it even after treating. (Eagle, Sulfur Burner) I can see how the duds come about.

I read the your link earlier today and got side tracked, I had to clean the grow room.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> So far so good. I had a Girl Scout Poison that picked up PM, thought I had it cured, but all the cuts would come down with it even after treating. (Eagle, Sulfur Burner) I can see how the duds come about.
> 
> I read the your link earlier today and got side tracked, I had to clean the grow room.


I was just puting 2 and 2 together about russet and that gg4. Fuckin Gg4\Dud


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 25, 2016)

@Grandpapy 
What kinda flavors you rockin right now?


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2016)

Still doing the gg4 and some True OG, looking for a winner.


----------



## TheEagerBeaver (Jan 25, 2016)

DNA's P.C.K. 





PCK





Eager Beaver Breeding Co. : Snoji OG V1.0


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 25, 2016)

Sour power Chem 91 at 63 days, she's got a little dud funk compared to the next one coming up but not bad


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Jan 27, 2016)

Super Cheese x jet 47 Autoflower
45 day cure in CVault, w/boveda 62.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 27, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Super Cheese x jet 47 Autoflower
> 45 day cure in CVault, w/boveda 62.
> View attachment 3595143 View attachment 3595146 View attachment 3595147 View attachment 3595148


Looks awesome !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Jan 27, 2016)

TheEagerBeaver said:


> DNA's P.C.K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Jan 27, 2016)

BKRs - my cross Berry Ryder x AKR (breeding in progress) Autos


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2016)

Not the frostiest yet but a good preview, Day 38 of ~60, Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry).



Cheers


----------



## Sativied (Jan 27, 2016)

ICE x CH "wigger pheno". Just a small side bud, crappy leafy pheno, but bordering black.
 

These look promising color wise:


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 27, 2016)

Here's my girls getting frosty.

Velvet Pie

Curious Jorge (banana kush x loud sour)


----------



## Mr.Hush (Jan 28, 2016)

Cropking Blueberry...1st grow...


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 29, 2016)

Here's a weird cross. The male was SFVOG Kush clone X Chemdawg IV. The first crosses were The Third Dimension X Durban Poison IBL which I then crossed a female of by Durban Poison IBL X The Purps (male). The final cross was makes a variety, but most are similar to this female which budded about 8 weeks. They begin to hermie about 8-9 weeks and to dreadlock.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 29, 2016)

Luckily this gg#4 hasn't veered off course.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm out of the glue already this one will fill a jar for me hopefully. I love the smoke, legit makes muthafuckers take a knee if you rip it to hard and hold it to long. Those pictures are day 25


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 29, 2016)

Bud on Urkle X (SFVOG X Chemdawg IV). Plant is hanging and just picked last night. From seed to picked in about 3 months at 5' tall. Stretched but many times faster than Urkle. Urkle OG.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> I'm out of the glue already this one will fill a jar for me hopefully. I love the smoke, legit makes muthafuckers take a knee if you rip it to hard and hold it to long. Those pictures are day 25


I like the smoke too, the last harvest I have of the glue in a few weeks I'm gonna set some jars aside for myself to keep me entertained for a while  hoping the s1 girls I have going show something good to replace her


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 29, 2016)

Some dairy Queen, it's ok, I wasn't really impressed by Harborside at all, this was the best I could find. Good God I'm happy I grow my own lol


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jan 30, 2016)

How about a frosty veg shot of my Gatorballs that gets flipped next week
 
Or this months high times one of my strains got a full page


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 30, 2016)

TGA Space Candy


Sannie's Sugar Punch


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 30, 2016)

blue cookies bag seed..


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 30, 2016)

GHS Cheese. Been trying to get on par with some of these amazingly clear shots, but damn, what a pain. Using a Canon 100mm 2.8f 1:1 macro lens for the first time with better results than usual. Just hard to find the sweet spot in the depth of field.


----------



## elkamino (Jan 30, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> Using a Canon 100mm 2.8f 1:1 macro lens for the first time with better results than usual. Just hard to find the sweet spot in the depth of field.


Still beautiful regardless, you've clearly got a solid standard. And good choice on lens... I hope you get it dialed even further. 

Whats your aperture? I've not used that Canon 2.8 but in various other macro setups my images have typically been sharpest between F8 and F13 or so.


----------



## drgroove (Jan 30, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How about a frosty veg shot of my Gatorballs that gets flipped next week
> View attachment 3596961
> Or this months high times one of my strains got a full page
> View attachment 3596962


Fuck yeah doc!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2016)

70 day glue 
 

70 day kushberry


----------



## AlphaPhase (Jan 30, 2016)

Psyphish said:


> TGA Space Candy
> 
> 
> Sannie's Sugar Punch


Killed it with that strain, damn! I've been wanting to run the chernobyl tga strain, they have some mighty frosty gear


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 30, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> How about a frosty veg shot of my Gatorballs that gets flipped next week
> View attachment 3596961
> Or this months high times one of my strains got a full page
> View attachment 3596962


That's awesome.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 30, 2016)

My lone Space Candy seed I wetted didn't sprout. I have too many cool seeds. Here's a Deep Purple from seed I forced flowering on. I thought it was male. It's so slow I'm going to veg it way longer. I have a Dr Who male and I pollinated the Deep Purple on the few forced flowers. It's a crystally stinky plant. There's good seeds on it.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 30, 2016)

I do have two small Chernobyl. I pulled a lot of Kush crossed plants. This is a Sour Secret bag seed from Elemental Wellness MMJ in SJ CA. They tell you when it may have seeds. There are usually none or maybe one. This plant grows slow and small. It was over three months old with about 50-55 days in flower. Very dank.


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 31, 2016)

The Space Candy had the bag appeal, but that's about the only thing that pheno had to offer (just like all the other TGA strains I've ran). I'll be growing it again just for the trichome coverage, but I'll be hitting it with some pollen.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 31, 2016)

c99 day 41


----------



## drgroove (Jan 31, 2016)

BtK


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 1, 2016)

Gdp, day 28.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ace of Spades Day 38
Upskirt shot


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Blackberry Jabba

Blackberry kush x Jabba Stash

Day 38


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Sir Strawcher

Day 38

Strawberry Sour D x Cherry puff


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Another


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Day 38. Full organic grow



Donkey dicks


----------



## hellmutt bones (Feb 1, 2016)

Some GSC.. BCBD defenetly recommend.


----------



## Lysemith, Lowkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Some bluemoonshine cross I've been breeding


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 2, 2016)

A strain with 3D, 10 yr IBL Durban Poison, The Purps from Kiloa, SFVOG, Chemdawg IV. It's just experimental home grown weed. Really sticky. I had nine females with diff characteristics. From fluffy to Kush. Others with F.O.G. For fun.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 2, 2016)

Blue Ripper, Day 44 of ~60.



Cheers


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 2, 2016)

Lysemith said:


> Some bluemoonshine cross I've been breeding


Im running @bigworm6969
Prime Moonshine right now and ler me tell u its uber dank..

BlueMoonshine 97x Optimus Prime Purple Northern Lights..

Here she is at day 23.


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Feb 2, 2016)

Here is some curvee. Looks and sounds fancy, beautiful strain and potent as ****


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 2, 2016)

Ghostrider OG close up


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 3, 2016)

GHS Cheese


----------



## drgroove (Feb 3, 2016)

BtK


----------



## thewanderer718 (Feb 3, 2016)

drgroove said:


> BtK
> 
> View attachment 3600373
> 
> View attachment 3600374


Nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## drgroove (Feb 3, 2016)

thanks @thewanderer718


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 3, 2016)

Crater lake v5 is looking good tonight!


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 5, 2016)

Looking down the jar at some 9 Lb Hammer. Hermied all over at temps between 75-77F, made a couple individual flowers grow and pop suddenly besides nanners. Fans going, no light pollution, no fertilizers, just hermied. But the buds are really nice and I did get some free feminized seeds. Made seeds on a The True OG next to it as well. It would be pretty bad in a large grow. It made male flowers with almost a month to go. No other plants hermied til I pushed the flowering too long just to see on about ten strains.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Feb 5, 2016)

Tahoe og kush with snow on top


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 6, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> Looking down the jar at some 9 Lb Hammer. Hermied all over at temps between 75-77F, made a couple individual flowers grow and pop suddenly besides nanners. Fans going, no light pollution, no fertilizers, just hermied. But the buds are really nice and I did get some free feminized seeds. Made seeds on a The True OG next to it as well. It would be pretty bad in a large grow. It made male flowers with almost a month to go. No other plants hermied til I pushed the flowering too long just to see on about ten strains. View attachment 3601831


man 'i hope running 9lb doesnt turn out to be a mistake. I have 5 unsexed
is that your first run of it from seed? 
have any clones you plan on running again?


----------



## F.White (Feb 7, 2016)

Querkle Day 38


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 7, 2016)

F.White said:


> View attachment 3603194
> Querkle Day 38


Very nice. I ran querkle a while back. Very potent little plant.. Snall yieder but def dank .. Good goob f.white


----------



## F.White (Feb 8, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Very nice. I ran querkle a while back. Very potent little plant.. Snall yieder but def dank .. Good goob f.white


 Thanks bro. I see yo room looking good as always. You right about the yields but I can't leave her alone lol.


----------



## drgroove (Feb 8, 2016)

not sure but prolly BtK


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Glue buds


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 8, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Glue buds View attachment 3604248


Did you get it all done yet?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 8, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Did you get it all done yet?


Not even close lol. Got about 1p done, gonna do a few more plants tomorrow then the hand crank trimmer will be delivered Wednesday so I'll see how that does


----------



## drgroove (Feb 9, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## caherbgrower (Feb 10, 2016)

Some stabilized (finally) central coast reserve!


----------



## Mr.Hush (Feb 10, 2016)

Cropking seeds Blueberry...9 days till harvest. Keeping humidity ultra-low...on 8/16 light schedule under 400w HPS...veg and first few weeks of flower were under 300w LED. Excited to finish my first grow, and continue growing!


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 10, 2016)

Mr.Hush said:


> Cropking seeds Blueberry...9 days till harvest. Keeping humidity ultra-low...on 8/16 light schedule under 400w HPS...veg and first few weeks of flower were under 300w LED. Excited to finish my first grow, and continue growing!
> View attachment 3605488 View attachment 3605502 View attachment 3605510 View attachment 3605514 View attachment 3605515


Looks like you did one hell of a job friend. Keep it green.


----------



## Mr.Hush (Feb 10, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Looks like you did one hell of a job friend. Keep it green.


 Thank you! It has been a learning experience for sure, but things have really come together...I can almost taste the Blueberries. . .mmm


----------



## caherbgrower (Feb 10, 2016)

Mr.Hush said:


> Cropking seeds Blueberry...9 days till harvest. Keeping humidity ultra-low...on 8/16 light schedule under 400w HPS...veg and first few weeks of flower were under 300w LED. Excited to finish my first grow, and continue growing!
> View attachment 3605488 View attachment 3605502 View attachment 3605510 View attachment 3605514 View attachment 3605515


You nailed it man. Nice work. Pretty impressive for a first run or a veteran for that matter. I smell a plant whisperer in the making.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 10, 2016)

Mr.Hush said:


> Thank you! It has been a learning experience for sure, but things have really come together...I can almost taste the Blueberries. . .mmm


Very nice! Impressive first grow bro


----------



## Mr.Hush (Feb 11, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Very nice! Impressive first grow bro


Thank you!My next run will be N.L. Autofem from Nirvana in dwc... First time trying...Hopefully I'll knock it
out of the park, too.

http://rollitup.org/t/my-first-shot-at-dwc.898271/


----------



## kingzt (Feb 12, 2016)

1st pic locomotion, 2nd pic cheesequake:


----------



## Johnnn (Feb 12, 2016)

Not bad


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

How bout some @papapayne s
BlackBerry jabba 




Rip at day 52


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

Or some @bigworm6969 s

Prime Moonshine 

Also rip.at Day 52


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

Prime Moonshine diff pheno


----------



## drgroove (Feb 13, 2016)

BtK


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

@drgroove 

That btk looks frosty... what else u hiding over there.....


----------



## drgroove (Feb 14, 2016)

HI @DLOPEZ1420 

well, unfortunately not much yet ! I'm in a strange country where beans are illegal and a lot of people getting busted when ordering online 

Actually I have only this Billy the Kid, a Bubblegum and a not fruity at all but still interesting Fruit Spirit !

However, and why you question is timely , I drove ten hours on friday to buy some beans abroad !

So I have : 

Reserva Privada - Sour Tangie
Reserva Privada - Strawberry Banana
Dutch Passion - Blueberry
Royal Queen Seed - Fruit Spirit (because there's some very fruity pheno)
Barney's Farm - Red Cherry Berry

and am happy as fuck


----------



## drgroove (Feb 14, 2016)

top of the previous

 

Bubblegum


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 14, 2016)

Bery nice selection.. your stuff is very frosrty... you organic or botlled nutes?


----------



## drgroove (Feb 14, 2016)

These are in coco, b'cuzz A + B, fed every day. Dead simple !

I really would like to grow organic, and specifically rols. I read all these threads, but I have access to almost none of the ingredients used !

I however tried tomato soil (not totally organic !) + water :

 

So I'm switching to this for half on my grow.

For the other half, I'm trying to stay on coco but top dress every flower week with tomato soil !


----------



## ten year veteran (Feb 14, 2016)

Here is some dark devil


----------



## F.White (Feb 15, 2016)

San Fernando Day 46


----------



## majorbudz (Feb 16, 2016)

skunkstar


----------



## majorbudz (Feb 16, 2016)

oldtoby


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 16, 2016)

@mrsunshine
Very nice what is that


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 16, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> @mrsunshine
> Very nice what is that


Thanks bro, that's
Gg#4
Gdp
Gg #4
Gdp
Purple berry 
Green ribbon


----------



## drgroove (Feb 16, 2016)

BtK, with a strong orange smell


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 16, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> Thanks bro, that's
> Gg#4
> Gdp
> Gg #4
> ...


Well done..


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 16, 2016)

God Bud


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 16, 2016)

nl5xsk1 said:


> God Bud


Damn!!!


----------



## F.White (Feb 16, 2016)

nl5xsk1 said:


> God Bud


She's a chunker. How long did you let her go?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 16, 2016)

nl5xsk1 said:


> God Bud


Very chunky.. Hydro??? How long did she go.. from seed? Clone? Crimped? Lst'd... Nutes?Organic? Wtf ....


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 16, 2016)

part of that pic is perspective, i'm sure its big but how its shot distance wise compared to the guys head makes it seem huge. A basic film technique is shooting from above at a downward angle to make things seem smaller, and shooting from below at an upward angle to make things seem bigger. Same idea here. 
I had 3 female God Bud, all weren't great, maybe needed a bigger pheno hunt. My friend used to grow a godbud that was so dank. Literally fire, one of the best strains ive had. so idk
also interested in more info on how that was grown...


----------



## Sativied (Feb 16, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> part of that pic is perspective, i'm sure its big but how its shot distance wise compared to the guys head makes it seem huge. A basic film technique is shooting from above at a downward angle to make things seem smaller, and shooting from below at an upward angle to make things seem bigger. Same idea here.
> I had 3 female God Bud, all weren't great, maybe needed a bigger pheno hunt. My friend used to grow a godbud that was so dank. Literally fire, one of the best strains ive had. so idk
> also interested in more info on how that was grown...


Apparently has the green monster pheno 

You got a valid point though, but the calyx count and calyx to leaf ratio make it obvious it's a fatty nonetheless.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2016)

Some from tonight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norcalknugs (Feb 16, 2016)

My first grow Romulan grapefruit
Literally did not spend a dime on the grow besides electricity. Clones were given to me by a friend. Then used leds I had from planted fish tanks I used to do. Will pull out my tablet tomorrow and upload some macros I took with my Nikon d5200 with 60mm macro lens that does 1:1


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 17, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> part of that pic is perspective, i'm sure its big but how its shot distance wise compared to the guys head makes it seem huge. A basic film technique is shooting from above at a downward angle to make things seem smaller, and shooting from below at an upward angle to make things seem bigger. Same idea here.
> I had 3 female God Bud, all weren't great, maybe needed a bigger pheno hunt. My friend used to grow a godbud that was so dank. Literally fire, one of the best strains ive had. so idk
> also interested in more info on how that was grown...


I will say I'm a fisherman and perspective is everything


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 17, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Very chunky.. Hydro??? How long did she go.. from seed? Clone? Crimped? Lst'd... Nutes?Organic? Wtf ....


This was under a single 600, soil, 3 gallon pot, good ole dyna bloom , clone, no manicuring , 68 days


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Feb 17, 2016)

F.White said:


> She's a chunker. How long did you let her go?


68 days


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 17, 2016)

I looked at his sig pic, I may be mistaken, looks like a monster. Well done sir.
Hows the smell on that lady? Does it have a strong fruity profile?


----------



## beanzz (Feb 17, 2016)

Orange Crush is the frostiest shit I have ever personally grown or seen. It also has by far the worst yield I have ever seen.

The bud is really phenomenal though.

I also pollinated her last year, growing out the first set of seeds from that. Hoping to find something with same quality but a reasonable yield.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

I couldn't really find the bud in the frost on the ghostrider v2, it was a pretty nice run


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 17, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Orange Crush is the frostiest shit I have ever personally grown or seen. It also has by far the worst yield I have ever seen.
> 
> The bud is really phenomenal though.
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic, I love the colors too!


----------



## Six9 (Feb 19, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Orange Crush is the frostiest shit I have ever personally grown or seen. It also has by far the worst yield I have ever seen.
> 
> The bud is really phenomenal though.
> 
> ...


beautiful stuff, man those nugs look tasty as hell


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> I couldn't really find the bud in the frost on the ghostrider v2, it was a pretty nice run
> 
> View attachment 3610761


How does it yield compared to the GG4?
I had the pleasure of trying some last Dec. loved the flavor...but was too high to try to secure a cut or seed! I do remember forgetting the name and having to ask.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Feb 19, 2016)

Hawaii got that sticky!!!!!!
Courtesy of rickdabrick!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> How does it yield compared to the GG4?
> I had the pleasure of trying some last Dec. loved the flavor...but was too high to try to secure a cut or seed! I do remember forgetting the name and having to ask.


Similar yields and yet WAY easier to trim compared to the glue. I mean way easier. Fewer buds, but fatter and more dense than gg4. That cut that I kept out of a pack of seeds is def the white leaning. I wish I would have kept one of it's sisters that was more og funk leaning though. But of course those other tastier and smellier phenos were way smaller yielding compared to the one I kept.


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Hawaii got that sticky!!!!!!
> Courtesy of rickdabrick!!!!
> View attachment 3611613 View attachment 3611614 View attachment 3611615


Man I miss the puna butter my really good friend grew up in volcano on the Big Island. Shit was so delicious.


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks for the refresher! lol I remember now!
Any chance they might show up at the picnic?


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Thanks for the refresher! lol I remember now!
> Any chance they might show up at the picnic?


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> How does it yield compared to the GG4?
> I had the pleasure of trying some last Dec. loved the flavor...but was too high to try to secure a cut or seed! I do remember forgetting the name and having to ask.


For me it yields way more than glue by at least 35%, very heavy yielder


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> For me it yields way more than glue by at least 35%, very heavy yielder


lol Yes, I came across your thread after I posted. My apologies. I'm test driving a new strain (True OG), I should keep to the parking lot till I get used to it. lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> For me it yields way more than glue by at least 35%, very heavy yielder


My brother gets more from the GR also. Weird man. Cause you know what I get from the glue, but I get a little less from the GR
I'm opposite of you guys in my sealed rooms. Either way, that GR is a fantastic yielder for sure.


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> My brother gets more from the GR also. Weird man. Cause you know what I get from the glue, but I get a little less from the GR
> I'm opposite of you guys in my sealed rooms. Either way, that GR is a fantastic yielder for sure.


Werd so weird! I know the gr would get 3 easy peas with a de and sealed for me, I don't think I've ever gotten the yield on 9 plants that I'd only get with a 36 plant sog especially in the winter time with only air in and air out, that shit blew my mind!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> lol Yes, I came across your thread after I posted. My apologies. I'm test driving a new strain (True OG), I should keep to the parking lot till I get used to it. lol


is the true og from the club? I've heard good things about that girl! Let me know how she turns out because I might pick one up soon


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> Werd so weird! I know the gr would get 3 easy peas with a de and sealed for me, I don't think I've ever gotten the yield on 9 plants that I'd only get with a 36 plant sog especially in the winter time with only air in and air out, that shit blew my mind!


I'm beginning to think that the glue does better when they are trees compared to that GR pheno. And GR does better than glue when grown smaller. Yeah! That's the ticket


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2016)

AlphaPhase said:


> is the true og from the club? I've heard good things about that girl! Let me know how she turns out because I might pick one up soon


Seed, from Elemental in SJ. Im just finishing a cure now. It's lemon-pine-warm polished leather tasting with a high that leaves one couch locked and and and without words.
Perfect rainy day high!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> I'm beginning to think that the glue does better when they are trees compared to that GR pheno. And GR does better than glue when grown smaller. Yeah! That's the ticket


that's gotta be it because I only vegged to like 15" if that with the gr, i'm hoping the ones i vegged to 25" don't yield less lol, but trial and error, it'll be so bad ass if all i need to do is veg it to 15" because they are some fast veggers, i really like that strain a lot, and it's gotta be one of the hardiest plants i've grown in a long time! Try 9 plants at 15" and flip em with like 7-8 tops under your de, i bet you smash it!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Seed, from Elemental in SJ. Im just finishing a cure now. It's lemon-pine-warm polished leather tasting with a high that leaves one couch locked and and and without words.
> Perfect rainy day high!


hell yeah! That sounds fantastic, were they fem seeds? It's raining here today i wish i had some lol, it's hard to find an og that doesn't pick me up and get me going, and i love og so a couch lock og would be the winning ticket since I can't sleep for shit lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2016)

Love to hook you up, but I'm couched locked. (and I can't seem to pm you)


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 19, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Love to hook you up, but I'm couched locked. (and I can't seem to pm you)


i thought i had my pm enabled, just turned it on


----------



## doublejj (Feb 19, 2016)

Hum...where to start?..


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hum...where to start?..
> View attachment 3611919


Its a beautiful crop, but I'd hate to trim it


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hum...where to start?..
> View attachment 3611919


Did you smoke the shirt afterwards?? Such a great shot!


----------



## drgroove (Feb 19, 2016)

BtK


----------



## drgroove (Feb 19, 2016)

BtK


----------



## F.White (Feb 19, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hum...where to start?..
> View attachment 3611919


At the bottom lol.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 19, 2016)

Reserva Privada - Sour Kush


----------



## F.White (Feb 19, 2016)

White Fire Day 51


----------



## Doug80 (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice little nug also Ok guys and girls I have started a new thread " Personal paranoia experiences" come visit it and spill the beans it will be fun I hope a place to relax chat and laugh or go OH NO for someone so come and share I know we all got a story lol good day to all!


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 21, 2016)

The last and final glue harvest. She was a Rollercoaster and glad I gave her a good run for a while  now on to other things


----------



## green217 (Feb 22, 2016)

Blue Pit
Breeders Boutique


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 22, 2016)

@bigworm6969 

Gorilla Spirts
Gorilla Gush x Spirit in the sky


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 22, 2016)

green217 said:


> Blue Pit
> Breeders Boutique
> View attachment 3614220 View attachment 3614224


Every dog cross I've seen from BB looks that dang frosty! Nice genes over there


----------



## green217 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Every dog cross I've seen from BB looks that dang frosty! Nice genes over there


Yeah I've never spent my money with anybody else but them. I've never grown out a bad plant even their freebies kick ass.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 22, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> Did you smoke the shirt afterwards?? Such a great shot!


Ha ha ha ha!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 22, 2016)

Sweet Greenhouse Cherry Pie.....


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Sweet Greenhouse Cherry Pie.....
> View attachment 3614520


----------



## doublejj (Feb 23, 2016)

OOOPs I guess that's a repost......


----------



## AlphaPhase (Feb 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> OOOPs I guess that's a repost......


Don't worry about it I haven't seen it and its bad ass pic with the bee on the bud!


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 23, 2016)

doublejj said:


> OOOPs I guess that's a repost......


Repost or not it's my new phone screen


----------



## drgroove (Feb 24, 2016)

BtK


----------



## weatwardhole (Feb 25, 2016)

Girl scout cookies by Cali connection at day 44


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 25, 2016)

Soooooo many gorgeous pics here. Looking for a new strain to try. Not to worried about huge yields. Just want some prime tasting, super frosty, wonderfully smelling stuff with good ...no... GREAT bag appeal. Can any of you point me in the right direction? Just strain and breeder. Thanks!


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 25, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Soooooo many gorgeous pics here. Looking for a new strain to try. Not to worried about huge yields. Just want some prime tasting, super frosty, wonderfully smelling stuff with good ...no... GREAT bag appeal. Can any of you point me in the right direction? Just strain and breeder. Thanks!


 can we get back to bud pron now.....I still have more Kleenex


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 25, 2016)

Man, there's a reason I posted on this thread and didn't just search "great bag appeal". I'd like some people's actual input on something solid for me to choose. I have some ideas, but input is always helpful


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 25, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Man, there's a reason I posted on this thread and didn't just search "great bag appeal". I'd like some people's actual input on something solid for me to choose. I have some ideas, but input is always helpful


No worries, I'm just a sarcastic douche


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 25, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> No worries, I'm just a sarcastic douche


Nah you're just fine. You at least gave SOME advice. I just want some people input. There are SO many breeders out there with FAR MORE strains and I just can't decide. I like really sweet, fruity rubbery smelling stuff. As for the look, I'm a huge fan of darker greens and purples/pinks.
I just wish some people would chime in on what I oughtta try next.
Unless this White Berry, Lemon Kush or Currant Kush is a keeper. Won't know for a month.


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 25, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Man, there's a reason I posted on this thread and didn't just search "great bag appeal". I'd like some people's actual input on something solid for me to choose. I have some ideas, but input is always helpful


Look at breaders boutique 
Maybe..
Dog
Fireballs
Smelly cherry
Fast shipping good prices, great customer service 
unreal freebies


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 25, 2016)

My unknown purple strain smells like the inside of a rubber Halloween mask that was worn by a guy that scratched his nasty cheezy feet right before slathering his sweaty face with musk oil..with hint of purp.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 25, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My unknown purple strain smells like the inside of a rubber Halloween mask that was worn by a guy that scratched his nasty cheezy feet right before slathering his sweaty face with musk oil..


sounds like purple cheeeeze


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's a plant that needs watching.
Breeders Boutique Hotdog x Sour Cherry less than 10 days into flower.


----------



## F.White (Feb 26, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Soooooo many gorgeous pics here. Looking for a new strain to try. Not to worried about huge yields. Just want some prime tasting, super frosty, wonderfully smelling stuff with good ...no... GREAT bag appeal. Can any of you point me in the right direction? Just strain and breeder. Thanks!


IMO bag appeal has a lot to do with the trim job. I've personally seen it with my own eyes. I took a bag to my boy house to medicate and he said, "this shit look straight." The next day I took the same shit nicely trimmed and he was like, "now this shit is fire." Obviously some people would argue that a little leaf gives the bud character. With some strains that seems to be true. Personally with Cali Connection SFV OG and 818 Headband I prefer to strip all the leaf off. But with TGA Querkle the leaf is so frosty and colorful I leave a little more. I hope this helps...


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2016)

I agree with F.White the appeal is in the eye of the beholder, I always smoke first and look
later, I've seen bags that look like centerfold buds and did crap for me and on the other hand
had great smoke from weed that looked like hell, all in the trimming.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

F.White said:


> IMO bag appeal has a lot to do with the trim job. I've personally seen it with my own eyes. I took a bag to my boy house to medicate and he said, "this shit look straight." The next day I took the same shit nicely trimmed and he was like, "now this shit is fire." Obviously some people would argue that a little leaf gives the bud character. With some strains that seems to be true. Personally with Cali Connection SFV OG and 818 Headband I prefer to strip all the leaf off. But with TGA Querkle the leaf is so frosty and colorful I leave a little more. I hope this helps...


Still need some strains. Haha I'm thinking rare dankness ghost train, Scotts og. And then Durango OG from LA plata.


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 26, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Still need some strains. Haha I'm thinking rare dankness ghost train, Scotts og. And then Durango OG from LA plata.


Female seeds- C99, Breeders Boutique- Dog, Jakes Dream, Blue Pit, Ceres Seeds- White Indica
and on and on and on.... too many to just rattle off but these are solid as they get with classic "hit".


----------



## elkamino (Feb 26, 2016)

Lotsa chatter here in *fostiest buds* lately, time to get back to the PRON.

bag seed aka "Snowmelton" @ 9 weeks
 

Sin City Frozen Tangerines @ 7 weeks


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

weatwardhole said:


> I'm currently growing Scott's OG and moonshine haze x ghosttrain haze, they are both doing great...


Ya they look to be very dank from everything I've seen on them.


----------



## weatwardhole (Feb 26, 2016)

All I can say is unless you need to train the haze well and prepare for about X4 stretch....


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh I'd top her 4-6 times, and flower. I know how haze tends to be.


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Feb 26, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Female seeds- C99, Breeders Boutique- Dog, Jakes Dream, Blue Pit, Ceres Seeds- White Indica
> and on and on and on.... too many to just rattle off but these are solid as they get with classic "hit".


I`ll 2nd FS`S c99 for fruity and fast flowering, you can get her to yellow/amber really nice too if you use more blue light

If your uk or EU I`ve got a lot of the 10 packs of c99 don`t think I`d post them to the usa mind the customs can be a bit mental, lol


----------



## elkamino (Feb 26, 2016)

Appropriate forum decorum includes, when visiting the *whos-got-the-fostiest-buds-lets-see-how-frosty-a-bud-can-really-get *thread*, *that you pix of your fostiest buds. Seriously ,this is a popular thread because people *whos got the fostiest buds* post here. We don't come here for b.s., or anything not *fost*-related. We come here to post and praise the *fostiest buds*. 

If your'e going to bs, also include pix showing how *fosty* a bud can really g et. Plenty of room to bs elsewhere. 

______

Jack the Ripper, rippin good ski weed


----------



## drgroove (Feb 26, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## weatwardhole (Feb 26, 2016)

Ooops, Im sorry

Here's the Scott's OG at day 42


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

Alright fine, here's my contribution to the "Fost"iest Buds thread. These are of an unknown bag seed that popped up outside and flourished.
I'd still like some input in dank strains though.


----------



## @#$"&- (Feb 26, 2016)

Nirvana AK48 indoor 8 weeks of 12/12


----------



## drgroove (Feb 26, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow those got a while to go still! I thought AK were Indica dom?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Bubblegum
> 
> View attachment 3617665


I've been eyein bubblegum. Which breeder?


----------



## drgroove (Feb 26, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> I've been eyein bubblegum. Which breeder?


http://www.solidseeds.es


----------



## @#$"&- (Feb 26, 2016)

This AK was taller and leaf looked more sativa like. Smokes nice!


----------



## unwine99 (Feb 27, 2016)

Couldn't decide which pheno was frostier so I added both . Goji Og's day 40:


----------



## Tmofo1000 (Feb 27, 2016)

White fire day 45


----------



## Tmofo1000 (Feb 27, 2016)

White fire day 45


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 27, 2016)

Crater Lake v5 day 75 12/12 from seed and Curious Jorge 75 days from the flip. Guys I'd recommend sampling Dynasty Genetics to anyone looking for absolute dank for a reasonable price. 

One of these days in going to break down and buy a good camera.


----------



## drgroove (Feb 29, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 29, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Bubblegum
> 
> View attachment 3620126
> 
> View attachment 3620129


Lovely specimen, near to my heart as it's a local strain to my little piece of the planet


----------



## drgroove (Feb 29, 2016)

thanks @Bbcchance  definitely one of my favorites !


----------



## kalu08 (Mar 1, 2016)

Lohan (Trainwreck x LA confidential), from Reserva Privada Colorado, i think they are afilliated the bank genetics. I don't recommend either of there la confidential or sour d crosses, you get a 50 50 chance of a good plant like this and a crazy herm. The good ones get frosty though!


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 1, 2016)

kalu08 said:


> Lohan (Trainwreck x LA confidential), from Reserva Privada Colorado, i think they are afilliated the bank genetics. I don't recommend either of there la confidential or sour d crosses, you get a 50 50 chance of a good plant like this and a crazy herm. The good ones get frosty though!
> View attachment 3620648


Thanks for the tip, was looking at those


----------



## kalu08 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Thanks for the tip, was looking at those


Np. Yea there mammoth strain had the biggest bugs I've ever grown, and the purple god bud was really pretty, but they are just too unstable. 
Purple god bud
 Mammoth


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 1, 2016)

F.White said:


> IMO bag appeal has a lot to do with the trim job. I've personally seen it with my own eyes. I took a bag to my boy house to medicate and he said, "this shit look straight." The next day I took the same shit nicely trimmed and he was like, "now this shit is fire." Obviously some people would argue that a little leaf gives the bud character. With some strains that seems to be true. Personally with Cali Connection SFV OG and 818 Headband I prefer to strip all the leaf off. But with TGA Querkle the leaf is so frosty and colorful I leave a little more. I hope this helps...


We had a bubba we used to sell out of our dispensary that we got with kind of a crap trim job. I manicured half of it really nice and it sold for $50 more an oz than the same nugs with a shot manicure. Lol. Bag appeal also is really strain dependent. My Tahoe almost doesn't have to be trimmed. Just remove larger fan leaves and they're ready to go. The nugs overgrow all the little fan leaves during flower.





My pic addition is double Berry. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 1, 2016)

Alien kush- week 7


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 1, 2016)

Tmofo1000 said:


> White fire day 45


Nice! I have a WFA x Grape ape going right now. Fucking reeks!


----------



## elkamino (Mar 1, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Alien kush- week 7
> View attachment 3621007 View attachment 3621008 View attachment 3621009 View attachment 3621010


Nice! 

How many per pot? And how big's that pot?


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 1, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Nice!
> 
> How many per pot? And how big's that pot?


1 plant in a 20gal


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 1, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Alien kush- week 7
> View attachment 3621010



that looks amazing


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 1, 2016)

puffdatchronic said:


> that looks amazing


Thanks dude. She is one of my elite strains. I've done several back crosses to an ALK male I popped up with a few years ago. I've shortened her flowering time by 2 weeks, reduced genitic stretch, tightened up flower formation and onset. Her resin content has stayed the same for the most part. But I think I've increased potency, just need to confirm it with a lab sample.
I'm the only one with this plant- hehehe


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 1, 2016)

Where did you get those seeds?! THAT Is what I'm growing next.


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 1, 2016)

Green Ribbon


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 1, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Thanks dude. She is one of my elite strains. I've done several back crosses to an ALK male I popped up with a few years ago. I've shortened her flowering time by 2 weeks, reduced genitic stretch, tightened up flower formation and onset. Her resin content has stayed the same for the most part. But I think I've increased potency, just need to confirm it with a lab sample.
> I'm the only one with this plant- hehehe


Oh... I ain't getting that shot then. Damn..


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 1, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Green RibbonView attachment 3621061


Nice, from exotic genetix?


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 1, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Nice, from exotic genetix?


Picked the cut up at a dispensary in California. Ran a few times and really love it.


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 1, 2016)

Everyones pics are amazing. Hats off to all of you. Next level shit.

Headbanger 9 weeks into the 11 it takes. Awesome euphoric sativa high with that uber dank og taste. Very complex lemon fuel fire, with blueberry. Pretty cool example of a hybrid. Hard as rock


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 1, 2016)

Also some banana og..


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 1, 2016)

_One more..._


----------



## elkamino (Mar 1, 2016)

Fingersbshreddin said:


> Also some banana og..View attachment 3621219View attachment 3621226View attachment 3621228





Fingersbshreddin said:


> Everyones pics are amazing. Hats off to all of you. Next level shit.
> 
> Headbanger 9 weeks into the 11 it takes. Awesome euphoric sativa high with that uber dank og taste. Very complex lemon fuel fire, with blueberry. Pretty cool example of a hybrid. Hard as rock View attachment 3621207 View attachment 3621210 View attachment 3621211 View attachment 3621213 View attachment 3621214


Dang dude your buds look great! But your leaves are really stunning, super healthy, nice work...


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 1, 2016)

Fingersbshreddin said:


> _One more..._


Ya those do look really beautiful. Would you highly recommend Karma Genetics? Wish they had fem seeds. Aslo, what breeder is that Banana OG?


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 2, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Where did you get those seeds?! THAT Is what I'm growing next.


The ALK beans came from a hippy friend of mine about 5 years ago. He donated (what he said was the real original Alien Kush FROM OBT33) a 2 year old mother plant he took about 20 clones from. 
I selfed pollinated her and got those beans. Then took the alleged ALK beans from him and grew out 20 of them, keeping 3 males of which only 1 was chosen for pollen. 
That 1 male crossed to my donated ALK mothers beans is what I have been running for 3 years now.
I'll make beans from her eventually. I don't like to run plants longer than 5 years. Imho it fucks with the moms to be alive and in a veg state for that long. Plus a seed born plant is better IMO because of how the root system is structured.


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 2, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Dang dude your buds look great! But your leaves are really stunning, super healthy, nice work...


Thanks bro!! All organic to boot.


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 2, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Ya those do look really beautiful. Would you highly recommend Karma Genetics? Wish they had fem seeds. Aslo, what breeder is that Banana OG?



I would. He has some awesome genetics. I've tried a few strains from friends, the HB is the only one I have personally done. This one was selected from about 16 females and they all were their own kind of special. Such a dank yummy strain. 

Banana I couldn't tell you as I've completley forgot. I have had it for a while. Apologies. Tastes more like lemons than bananas. Really unique taste that fills your mouth though.


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 2, 2016)

Pura Vida x Polar Bear OG


----------



## GeeTee (Mar 3, 2016)

og18 she shot out some balls early flower picked em off and she been clean since. about another 2 weeks till chop, probably not gonna run her again unless shes a killer smoke but well see


----------



## GeeTee (Mar 3, 2016)

the 504


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 3, 2016)

Grandpa GreenJeans said:


> Alien kush- week 7
> View attachment 3621007 View attachment 3621008 View attachment 3621009 View attachment 3621010


Very well done.. nice robust growth. What size eco pot u in? U use orca film.. ?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 3, 2016)

Yie


puffdatchronic said:


> that looks amazing


Yield?


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 3, 2016)

Update on last post, Breeders Boutique Sour Kush x Deep Blue 21 days 12/12.
I knew it needed watching.


----------



## DblBrryInvestments (Mar 3, 2016)

This has probably been mentioned before, and my 4-5 years of lurking RIU, I've posted a few frosty nug shots from other accounts.

Just noticed that this thread name is spelled wrong lol? I'm sure this has been brought up tons of times before.


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 3, 2016)

DblBrryInvestments said:


> This has probably been mentioned before, and my 4-5 years of lurking RIU, I've posted a few frosty nug shots from other accounts.
> 
> Just noticed that this thread name is spelled wrong lol? I'm sure this has been brought up tons of times before.


Yea, but what the heck.


----------



## drgroove (Mar 4, 2016)

BtK

 

Bubblegum


----------



## drgroove (Mar 4, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 4, 2016)

GeeTee said:


> the 504
> View attachment 3622481 View attachment 3622478 View attachment 3622482 View attachment 3622483 View attachment 3622479 View attachment 3622480


Crazy healthy. Perfect plant mate.


----------



## GeeTee (Mar 5, 2016)

Fingersbshreddin said:


> Crazy healthy. Perfect plant mate.


Thx bro I try to keep em as happy as possible. Found these pics of a querkle from a few years ago don't think I've posted it in this thread before. Probably top 3 of the frostiest I've ever had, sadly that it does not translate into potency


----------



## AussieWeedSmoker (Mar 5, 2016)

ohhhhh mann... i am in heaven.. jizz


----------



## Hawoodrose (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi guys !

Maybe not the fostiest bud but it not so bad i think

This is white lemon of strain hunters

This is Shiva of sensi seeds

And this is PlushBeryy of TGA

   

Have a good weekend !!


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hawoodrose said:


> Hi guys !
> 
> Maybe not the fostiest bud but it not so bad i think
> 
> ...


Num um Num Num num..... ttsssssssssssssk! aaaahhh, ya, THATS the stuff. Mmmmmm yummy plush berry. You didn't take those pics though man. Maybe the first one.


----------



## Hawoodrose (Mar 5, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Num um Num Num num..... ttsssssssssssssk! aaaahhh, ya, THATS the stuff. Mmmmmm yummy plush berry. You didn't take those pics though man. Maybe the first one.


Of course i take all of this picture, i use nikon d 7200 with macro lens...


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hawoodrose said:


> Of course i take all of this picture, i use nikon d 7200 with macro lens...


So you went into an editing program & edited the text to all of them yourself huh?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 5, 2016)

Which one of those 3 do you find has the best smoke?


----------



## Hawoodrose (Mar 5, 2016)

I can tell you that the lemon have the best high and a really good lemon taste, the shivaskunk is really loud, i use it before i sleep, and the plush berry is beautiful but not what i prefer like taste, it miss the berry taste for me but very strong !


----------



## Hawoodrose (Mar 5, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> So you went into an editing program & edited the text to all of them yourself huh?


yes i use too a program for editing my picture and arrange a litlle the color. But if you don't believe me no problem, you will see my picture of the sour tangie in my grow journal


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 5, 2016)

I need me a good, fruity delicious, cotton candy type strain


----------



## Mr Roboto (Mar 7, 2016)

heres a camera phone crappy closeup of some trichs


----------



## Grandpa GreenJeans (Mar 8, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Yie
> 
> Yield?


Still hang drying. I'd estimate a pound, or 3/4 once finished. Each hanger had 12-18 colas and weighed in at 1-3 lbs each wet.
My average crop out is at least 1/2# per plant, but I mostly grow kush and veg for 2 months. I have yet to find a kush that's a heavy yeilder.


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Mar 8, 2016)

Breeders Boutique Freebie = HDxSC

Week 5 of ? (8.5). I can't wait until it starts getting frosty.


----------



## drgroove (Mar 8, 2016)

BtK


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Mar 8, 2016)

Mr Roboto said:


> View attachment 3626206 heres a camera phone crappy closeup of some trichs


Yeah man worst camera ever. So crappy haha


----------



## F.White (Mar 8, 2016)

Mota Rebel Diesel #4
Day 34


----------



## F.White (Mar 8, 2016)

John Sinclair Skunk
Day 34


----------



## Airwalker16 (Mar 8, 2016)

F.White said:


> John Sinclair Skunk
> Day 34
> View attachment 3626964





F.White said:


> Mota Rebel Diesel #4
> Day 34
> View attachment 3626963


Breeders?


----------



## F.White (Mar 8, 2016)

Vanilla Kush
Day 34
 
She's a strange looking girl...


----------



## mr sunshine (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 8, 2016)

Funkberry at 8 weeks. Blubonic x the real chemdog _ via Jimmy and pieces genetics.


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 8, 2016)

And at 10.


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## TrimothyLeary (Mar 8, 2016)

Samsara Holy Grail 69


----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Fingersbshreddin (Mar 8, 2016)

TrimothyLeary said:


> View attachment 3627004 View attachment 3627006


What strain mate?


----------



## TrimothyLeary (Mar 8, 2016)

Fingersbshreddin said:


> What strain mate?


Samsara Holy Grail 69


----------



## F.White (Mar 9, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Breeders?


Mota Rebel and John Sinclair. Barney's Farm makes the Vanilla Kush


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 9, 2016)

Breeders Boutique Hotdog x Sour Kush 22 days.


----------



## mintytv (Mar 9, 2016)

My Critical Mass I have a super cheese aswell but my LED Light is to bright lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 9, 2016)

Bomb Seeds - Ice Bomb 

Week 7


----------



## Lpindicaman (Mar 10, 2016)

Rockstar-sensi star x rock bud


----------



## drgroove (Mar 10, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 10, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Bubblegum
> 
> View attachment 3628404


Is that the clone or from seed? Looks amazing


----------



## drgroove (Mar 10, 2016)

from seed !


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Mar 11, 2016)

TGA PLUSHBERRY
60 Days


----------



## crypticgrower (Mar 11, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Bubblegum
> 
> View attachment 3628404


We're that bg from seed company ? Frosty girl


----------



## drgroove (Mar 11, 2016)

yes, here


----------



## drgroove (Mar 12, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## drgroove (Mar 12, 2016)

BtK


----------



## drgroove (Mar 12, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## Lpindicaman (Mar 14, 2016)

W


Fingersbshreddin said:


> View attachment 3626998 View attachment 3626999 View attachment 3627000[/QUOTEwooowwwww man great lookin plant man amazin job eh


----------



## Lpindicaman (Mar 14, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> Breeders Boutique Hotdog x Sour Kush 22 days.
> View attachment 3627532 View attachment 3627533 View attachment 3627534 View attachment 3627535


That's a pretty lookin plant man nice job


----------



## Lpindicaman (Mar 14, 2016)

F.White said:


> Vanilla Kush
> Day 34
> View attachment 3626967
> She's a strange looking girl...


Wow look at those hairs eh wats the strain


----------



## Lpindicaman (Mar 14, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Crater Lake v5 day 75 12/12 from seed and Curious Jorge 75 days from the flip. Guys I'd recommend sampling Dynasty Genetics to anyone looking for absolute dank for a reasonable price.View attachment 3618549 View attachment 3618550
> 
> One of these days in going to break down and buy a good camera.


Killer lookin strains dude where from man


----------



## Psytranceorgy (Mar 14, 2016)

TGA Chernobyl
60 Days


----------



## Lpindicaman (Mar 14, 2016)

mr sunshine said:


> My unknown purple strain smells like the inside of a rubber Halloween mask that was worn by a guy that scratched his nasty cheezy feet right before slathering his sweaty face with musk oil..with hint of purp.


Lmfao


----------



## GeeTee (Mar 14, 2016)

10 day update The 504. Shes getting super fat had to tie her up


----------



## skinnysmoke (Mar 14, 2016)

As always great looking buds everyone! Here's my contribution.

@RM3's CTF @56 days
 

 

Ghost Train Haze #1 @70 days
 

KCBD x GTH @70 days


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm 


Lpindicaman said:


> Killer lookin strains dude where from man


I'm from the Midwestern US my friend


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Mar 14, 2016)

The Breeder's Boutique HDxSC Freebie is getting CLOSE. She is packing on the frost in layers, and I think she has a week or two to go


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cabinet Cropper said:


> The Breeder's Boutique HDxSC Freebie is getting CLOSE. She is packing on the frost in layers, and I think she has a week or two to go


I have 5 strains from BB going right now, great gear all of them
but the HD x SC is a knockout. 
I have a Blue Pit that runs a close second.
First 2 pix are HDxSC next 2 are Blue Pit.


----------



## Sativied (Mar 15, 2016)

Please excuse the yellow tips (too much perlite, not enough water)... Tetra whorled ICExCH (4 leaves+buds on same level, instead of my more usual three.) 
 

Also got a penta whorled but it became fasciated, which usually isn't good (too leafy) but worked out ok-ish this time.
Top is about half as wide from the side, rock hard.


----------



## drgroove (Mar 15, 2016)

BtK


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Mar 15, 2016)

Breeder's Boutique Deep Psychosis. This is a very Psychosis leaning pheno. So much in fact that she has clusters of normal fan leaves and also clusters of the notorious double serrated leaves. The odor on this one really is almost too much. Damn good genetics though.


----------



## vhawk (Mar 15, 2016)

My first grow, 33 days in flower. Northern lights. 400w hps. Tiny 2x4x6ft tent
Haven't killed them yet. Fingers crossed.


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 16, 2016)

Cabinet Cropper said:


> View attachment 3633050
> Breeder's Boutique Deep Psychosis. This is a very Psychosis leaning pheno. So much in fact that she has clusters of normal fan leaves and also clusters of the notorious double serrated leaves. The odor on this one really is almost too much. Damn good genetics though.


You got any pics of the double serrated leaves? Love that trait don't see it too much only reason I'm asking.


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2016)

oldman60 said:


> I have 5 strains from BB going right now, great gear all of them
> but the HD x SC is a knockout.
> I have a Blue Pit that runs a close second.
> First 2 pix are HDxSC next 2 are Blue Pit.
> View attachment 3632078 View attachment 3632079 View attachment 3632080 View attachment 3632081


smashing it oldman, BB is the shit!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 16, 2016)

ghb said:


> smashing it oldman, BB is the shit!


I owe it to the breeder and you my friend.


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Mar 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> You got any pics of the double serrated leaves? Love that trait don't see it too much only reason I'm asking.


Sure. I will snap a few next time I visit the ladies. I have never had a plant with double serrated leaves before. Even more intriguing is that it is only some of them, not all of them.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 16, 2016)

This ones pretty frosty.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Younggreenthumb420 (Mar 17, 2016)

. 

Blue cheese auto flower harvest little early because of very small amount of mights and dident want to fight them lol


----------



## drgroove (Mar 19, 2016)

BtK

 

Bubblegum

 

Fruit Spirit


----------



## cplantsalot (Mar 19, 2016)

Blackjack


----------



## ~CReePeR~ (Mar 19, 2016)

Bubblegum @ 5 weeks


----------



## elkamino (Mar 20, 2016)

La Plata Labs DGOG @55 days


----------



## Immortalpeace (Mar 20, 2016)

Died and went to heaven looking at this thread. Great job guys, beautiful plants.​


----------



## GroErr (Mar 21, 2016)

New pheno of Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) F2 @day 34, looking like Mom in the frost department 



Cheers


----------



## Sativied (Mar 22, 2016)

Swhaggy but frosty ICE x Cannalope Haze (drying for two days).
 

 

Sister of above x Amnesia White chuck


----------



## F.White (Mar 22, 2016)

elkamino said:


> La Plata Labs DGOG @55 days
> View attachment 3636574


Waitin on those to show up at my door now. Any insight on the girl? She looks ripe at 55


----------



## drgroove (Mar 22, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## Sativied (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice... looks like it will produce a good amount of frosty trim for concentrate bonus.


----------



## drgroove (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi @Sativied 

Thanks ! I'm pleased you like it, because it is by following some of your advice that they have become this frosty !

And yes should give some cool hash


----------



## Javadog (Mar 22, 2016)

TGAs Apollo 13 BX should do pretty well for me:
 
 

So many amazing breeds/grows...by the time I get to the
tip of this thread my head is spinning. Nice work!

JD


----------



## Solaipraveen (Mar 24, 2016)

View attachment 3639890 View attachment 3639889 View attachment 3639890   View attachment 3639889 View attachment 3639890 Super lemon haze auto from ghs.day-72(from seed)..


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 24, 2016)

Solaipraveen said:


> View attachment 3639895 View attachment 3639894 View attachment 3639890 View attachment 3639889 View attachment 3639890 View attachment 3639891 View attachment 3639892 View attachment 3639889 View attachment 3639890 Super lemon haze auto from ghs.day-72(from seed)..


Looks good, I'm sitting on the photo version for my next run


----------



## Blueryder133792 (Mar 24, 2016)

I'll have to repost this bud in a couple weeks I thinj it's gonna be frostttty


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 24, 2016)

Tonight makes 3 wks on 12/12
Reserva Privada -Kosher Kush


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Mar 25, 2016)

^^^ very nice.. u hydro or soil? She is stacking up very well..


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 25, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> ^^^ very nice.. u hydro or soil? She is stacking up very well..


Thank you. Im a hydro guy and run DWC in 5 gal drip buckets. Super simple & very inexpensive setup, but she always gives me results. Just blessed with good genetics in this pic though I believe.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 25, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Bubblegum
> 
> View attachment 3638667


What breeder? She looks good.


----------



## Budbuddings (Mar 25, 2016)

Lemon...


----------



## Budbuddings (Mar 25, 2016)

Budbuddings said:


> Lemon...View attachment 3641436


----------



## drgroove (Mar 25, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> What breeder? She looks good.


This one


----------



## drgroove (Mar 25, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## drgroove (Mar 26, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## drgroove (Mar 26, 2016)

Fruit Spirit


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 26, 2016)

I cut this *BLACK CREAM *down about 2 weeks ago .
Still curing .......

Sweet sticky and dank. ( FFOF SOIL GROW )


----------



## Urbz (Mar 27, 2016)

I've got the golden ticket........


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 27, 2016)

Here is one that sometimes doesn't get the love very often. 
*La Fruita de Venus ( freebie seed ) 
*
It has a earthy , sandlewood like aroma - jarred on 2/29 .
Smooth smoke .... Very mellow high not narcotic . Nice. 

Going into week 5 of cure - this was a small yield ( 188 grams ) but kept it going. 
Will go hempy next run. It had soil issues ( didnt like FFOF ) but had a nice structure.


----------



## F.White (Mar 27, 2016)

Diesel #4 by Mota Rebel Day 52
This girls quickly becoming a favorite. I should've got a pic of the chunker in the background lol.


----------



## F.White (Mar 27, 2016)

John Sinclair Skunk Day 52 I love her look and smell. She's throwing nanners now so she's coming down soon.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2016)

Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) promising F2 pheno, Day 42 of ~56...


----------



## ryan1918 (Mar 27, 2016)

Mine


----------



## Figgy (Mar 28, 2016)

Fireballs from Breeders Boutique


----------



## Sativied (Mar 28, 2016)

Cannabis sprinkled with cocaine and brown sugar, nom nom nom. 

 

PCK, 1month veg:


----------



## drgroove (Mar 28, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Cannabis sprinkled with cocaine and brown sugar, nom nom nom.


where is the "order" button ?


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 28, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Cannabis sprinkled with cocaine and brown sugar, nom nom nom.
> View attachment 3643987
> View attachment 3643986
> 
> ...


Super NICEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueryder133792 (Mar 30, 2016)

Berry ryder day 52


----------



## drgroove (Mar 30, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## F.White (Mar 30, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Bubblegum
> 
> View attachment 3645614


What day we on Doc? Nice creation!


----------



## drgroove (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi F.White 

day 45 ! thanks


----------



## Urbz (Mar 31, 2016)

Chernobyl


----------



## su^ (Mar 31, 2016)

starkiller og day 45


----------



## ryan1918 (Mar 31, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Cannabis sprinkled with cocaine and brown sugar, nom nom nom.
> View attachment 3643987
> View attachment 3643986
> 
> ...


What strain, and do you got any pics of the entire plant?


----------



## ryan1918 (Mar 31, 2016)

su^ said:


> View attachment 3646132 starkiller og day 45


that stuff is nice and frosty looking really good, is it from clone or seed?


----------



## Sativied (Mar 31, 2016)

ryan1918 said:


> What strain, and do you got any pics of the entire plant?


It's a cross I made a couple of years ago, based on some old ICE seeds x Cannalope Haze. Mostly afghan, Northern light and skunk, same old shit. Very little frost on leaves, little taste, and roughly 15% throws nanners. Which I all knew already and didn't plan to grow these again. Mixed up labels or seeds, was supposed to be CHxCH...The upside is that it yields well, calyxes get very frosty, and it's strong. Stoned not high, not my thing at all really. The main goal was to save the structure of a particularly bushy ice plant, which worked out well but it's not special enough to put time and effort in it. 

Some pics of what might as well be her sister(s):


----------



## Sativied (Mar 31, 2016)

(pic upload limit...)


----------



## su^ (Mar 31, 2016)

ryan1918 said:


> that stuff is nice and frosty looking really good, is it from clone or seed?



It's from seed, all my Rd gear comes from seed


----------



## ryan1918 (Mar 31, 2016)

nice what strain?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 31, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Bubblegum
> 
> View attachment 3645614


Is that a cut or from some seed stock, if so, who's gear is that?


----------



## Urbz (Apr 1, 2016)

Chernobyl Lime Sherbert Pheno


----------



## su^ (Apr 1, 2016)

Urbz said:


> Chernobyl Lime Sherbert PhenoView attachment 3646868


 One of my favorite cuts to smoke, very nice pheno and I'm jelly man. Wish I could pick up that pheno.


----------



## drgroove (Apr 1, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Is that a cut or from some seed stock, if so, who's gear is that?


Hi Michael Huntherz 

from seed from here !


----------



## Urbz (Apr 1, 2016)

su^ said:


> One of my favorite cuts to smoke, very nice pheno and I'm jelly man. Wish I could pick up that pheno.


Well, are you a licensed MI Medical patient? Just saying, I liked the looks of your Starkiller. Lol.


----------



## su^ (Apr 1, 2016)

Urbz said:


> Well, are you a licensed MI Medical patient? Just saying, I liked the looks of your Starkiller. Lol.


LOL I'm a licensed NM patient. Looks like I'll have to order some beans and have some luck.


----------



## @Norcali (Apr 1, 2016)

Freshly harvested Phantom Cookies


----------



## Cannis (Apr 1, 2016)

That looks like a gold pan. If it is, then you did well prospecting.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 1, 2016)

drgroove said:


> Hi Michael Huntherz
> 
> from seed from here !


Very cool, looks like a "solid" performer, haha! 
Santé!


----------



## Javadog (Apr 1, 2016)

su^ that looks like it might be "The Golden Ticket" == a pheno
of Chernobyl also known as Slymer IIRC. It is said to be hard to find.

Nice work Urbz!

JD


----------



## su^ (Apr 1, 2016)

Javadog said:


> su^ that looks like it might be "The Golden Ticket" == a pheno
> of Chernobyl also known as Slymer IIRC. It is said to be hard to find.
> 
> Nice work Urbz!
> ...


Sounds spot on, looks and sounds identical to the same stuff I used to smoke when I lived in colorado. I would see it here and threre but when I would pick some up it was a pleasure to smoke.


----------



## drgroove (Apr 1, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Santé!


Pareil


----------



## Urbz (Apr 1, 2016)

Javadog said:


> su^ that looks like it might be "The Golden Ticket" == a pheno
> of Chernobyl also known as Slymer IIRC. It is said to be hard to find.
> 
> Nice work Urbz!
> ...


GT pheno is more lemony and has way more resin. Leans a bit towards Jack the Ripper. This is the GT I got from a bean.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 1, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Tonight makes 3 wks on 12/12
> Reserva Privada -Kosher Kush
> View attachment 3640785


Interested in seeing how that turns out, I grew it out last year and while ok it was I wasn't impressed. It looked nice though and yielded well.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Interested in seeing how that turns out, I grew it out last year and while ok it was I wasn't impressed. It looked nice though and yielded well.


I have grown this strain before and absolutely loved it. Wasnt the biggest yield but it was one of the best tasting strains I've ever grown. This time around seems a bit frostier than I remember though so we'll see.


----------



## F.White (Apr 1, 2016)

Javadog said:


> su^ that looks like it might be "The Golden Ticket" == a pheno
> of Chernobyl also known as Slymer IIRC. It is said to be hard to find.
> 
> Nice work Urbz!
> ...


The official Slymer cut is definitely floating around in the mitten but not easy to get your hands on. Give it a couple more months everybody will have it.


----------



## Budley Doright (Apr 1, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I have grown this strain before and absolutely loved it. Wasnt the biggest yield but it was one of the best tasting stains I've ever grown. This time around seems a bit frostier than I remember though so we'll see.


Could very well have been my lack of skill at the time lol.


----------



## Urbz (Apr 2, 2016)

F.White said:


> The official Slymer cut is definitely floating around in the mitten but not easy to get your hands on. Give it a couple more months everybody will have it.


That might be the only way to get Chern pretty soon. Sub has been sold out on his site for over a month.


----------



## su^ (Apr 2, 2016)

bag seed gsc from humboldt.


----------



## Dan can grow (Apr 2, 2016)

Here's a close-up of my GG #4 75 days into flower


----------



## Cannis (Apr 2, 2016)

That's 75 days? From germination?


----------



## Dan can grow (Apr 3, 2016)

Cannis said:


> That's 75 days? From germination?


vegged about 40 days and flowering now for a little over 10 weeks


----------



## drgroove (Apr 3, 2016)

BtK


----------



## drgroove (Apr 3, 2016)

Bubblegum


----------



## Blueryder133792 (Apr 3, 2016)

Ice ice baby


----------



## Cannis (Apr 3, 2016)

Gonna be couch locked  . 85 days


----------



## StashToker (Apr 3, 2016)

Some of these are AMAZING! Great work bros!


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 3, 2016)

this mothers milk will have some of the frostiest stems i have seen
all of the main cola stems are covered at 3 weeks


----------



## su^ (Apr 3, 2016)

great white shark x Bruce banner #3.


----------



## skunkwreck (Apr 3, 2016)

Frosty as i can get it


----------



## heyguys (Apr 4, 2016)

501st OG from rare dankness


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 4, 2016)

GG4 various stages
   

Frankenberry
  

Evil Mango


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Apr 5, 2016)

That's the Best I can do with what I am workin with. I am pretty happy with this, and the bubble yields


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 5, 2016)

Cabinet Cropper said:


> That's the Best I can do with what I am workin with. I am pretty happy with this, and the bubble yields
> 
> View attachment 3650711


What strain is it? Looks good and frosty.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Apr 5, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> What strain is it? Looks good and frosty.


Breeders Boutique Freebie Hot Dog x Sour Cherry. Good stuff, its a stinker though.


----------



## su^ (Apr 5, 2016)

glass slipper f2s


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 5, 2016)

Candytrain at 55 days since flip. Breeder @northeastmarco . Trainwreck (GH Seeds) X Ken Estes Candyland. HPS (sorry), so one with flash one without, then a random.


----------



## churtmunk (Apr 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Candytrain at 55 days since flip. Breeder @northeastmarco . Trainwreck (GH Seeds) X Ken Estes Candyland. HPS (sorry), so one with flash one without, then a random.
> 
> View attachment 3650795 View attachment 3650796
> View attachment 3650797


Mouth started watering looking at that third pic.. got rid of my cottonmouth


----------



## su^ (Apr 6, 2016)

501st og from rare dankness day 52


----------



## su^ (Apr 6, 2016)

Starkiller turned out proper


----------



## Urbz (Apr 7, 2016)

Chernobyl. Now comes the worst part. Waiting a month.


----------



## skoalmint614 (Apr 7, 2016)

oh my gawd! what a random place to find what ive bin LOOKING FOR FOREVER! someone who has grown some nice bagseeds with basic nutes! <3 much love and i bet what it lacked in weight it made up for with a very enjoyable high!


----------



## Cannis (Apr 8, 2016)

Love how this Eldo trims up. The purple just don't come out in the pic.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 8, 2016)

How I feel looking at this thread!


----------



## despotic420 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mr.Hush said:


> Cropking seeds Blueberry...9 days till harvest. Keeping humidity ultra-low...on 8/16 light schedule under 400w HPS...veg and first few weeks of flower were under 300w LED. Excited to finish my first grow, and continue growing!
> View attachment 3605488 View attachment 3605502 View attachment 3605510 View attachment 3605514 View attachment 3605515


Your first grow too? I've heard Blueberry is a tough one to grow (although I've heard the opposite too) and not a great first time strain. I made a single minded effort to make it my first and I've had 11 straight failures since Feb. I've given up on blueberry.
Your plant is beautiful. Good job.


----------



## Blueryder133792 (Apr 9, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> View attachment 3652918
> 
> How I feel looking at this thread!


Lol love this movie . The amount of hours I've wasted of my life watching that movie are astounding


----------



## drgroove (Apr 9, 2016)

BtK

 

Bubblegum


----------



## dlftmyers (Apr 9, 2016)

drgroove said:


> BtK
> 
> View attachment 3653538
> 
> ...


I like the looks of the BTK. How many weeks into flower?


----------



## drgroove (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi @dlftmyers 

end of week 3.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (Apr 9, 2016)

Hope my bubblegum turns out that nice. Who's the breeder @drgroove


----------



## drgroove (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi @Joe Blows Trees 

this one !


----------



## Norcalknugs (Apr 9, 2016)

Sour sherbet day 33 since switch and roughly day 21 since showing.  This is my second grow, very happy so far


----------



## drgroove (Apr 9, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> I like the looks of the BTK. How many weeks into flower?


all things considered I thinks it's end of week 4


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm hoping this cherry puff f2 keeps packing on the frost.


----------



## Blueryder133792 (Apr 10, 2016)

I swear this thing keeps adding more and more frost


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 10, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm hoping this cherry puff f2 keeps packing on the frost.View attachment 3654363


Hahaha I have some of those too  been saving them to work em but seeing yours make me want to get into them. Great work bro and I'm sure it will keep putting out. Great parents in there and great person selected the parents too. Pretty sure it's the same dad that made Fireballs too


----------



## green217 (Apr 11, 2016)

Cabinet Cropper said:


> Breeders Boutique Freebie Hot Dog x Sour Cherry. Good stuff, its a stinker though.


Love their gear, I think I got a few of those beans in my stash. Looks good!


----------



## primeralives (Apr 12, 2016)

Bd×sj


----------



## Urbz (Apr 13, 2016)

Chernobyl again .


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 13, 2016)

Candytrain again, bred by @northeastmarco


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 13, 2016)

Urbz said:


> Chernobyl again . View attachment 3655973


Is that from a cut or seed?have some running now,a couple real nice structure and some purple streak on stalk.looking for good pheno for crossing.nice work


----------



## Urbz (Apr 13, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Is that from a cut or seed?have some running now,a couple real nice structure and some purple streak on stalk.looking for good pheno for crossing.nice work


Seed. Wish the cuttings would have rooted. Oh well. Looks like it will be amazing smoke at least.


----------



## beanzz (Apr 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Candytrain again, bred by @northeastmarco
> View attachment 3656029
> View attachment 3656030


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 13, 2016)

Urbz said:


> Seed. Wish the cuttings would have rooted. Oh well. Looks like it will be amazing smoke at least.


How many seeds you pop?anything good to look for.


----------



## Benjy657 (Apr 14, 2016)

Week 7 auto flower sweet cheese


----------



## Urbz (Apr 14, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> How many seeds you pop?anything good to look for.


Ten this round? My keeper grew a little asymmetrical and lower colas had a tendency to randomly sprout three growth tips per node. I probably should have taken a picture of that. Smelled like lime lifesavers after about week 3 in bloom.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 14, 2016)

Urbz said:


> Ten this round? My keeper grew a little asymmetrical and lower colas had a tendency to randomly sprout three growth tips per node. I probably should have taken a picture of that. Smelled like lime lifesavers after about week 3 in bloom.


Good to know,they are just starting week three from flip.did any of yours have purple streaks thru stalk?


----------



## Urbz (Apr 15, 2016)

The one I kept did not. The one I tried to keep did.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Apr 15, 2016)

Deadhead OG x White Widow


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 15, 2016)

Stopped by buddy's and saw this from one of his pollen chucking episodes from while back. 
Ghost train haze x ( training day x unknown male)
Made him give me some beans right then lol. It's about five weeks in


----------



## Blueryder133792 (Apr 15, 2016)

God how much longer do i have fellow stoners...? Haha


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Apr 15, 2016)

Blueryder133792 said:


> God how much longer do i have fellow stoners...? Haha


What does your loupe and smoke/stone preference tell you? If you like your trichs milky, throw in dark for 2 days and chop. If you like 50% or more amber, wait about 10 days, then throw in the dark for 3. Harvest on day 14. In my world, you are about a week and a half out.


----------



## Figgy (Apr 16, 2016)

Fireballs from Breeders Boutique


----------



## Sativa My Diva (Apr 16, 2016)

Satori from Mandala
indica-pheno


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2016)

Kosher Kush from Reserva Privada Week 6ish


----------



## Figgy (Apr 17, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Kosher Kush from Reserva Privada Week 6ish
> View attachment 3658859


I've been eyeballing these. How are they?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2016)

Figgy said:


> I've been eyeballing these. How are they?


Not the biggest yielder, but phenomenal smoke. Taste and high is on point. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 17, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Not the biggest yielder, but phenomenal smoke. Taste and high is on point. One of my all time favorites.


I smoked a blunt of Kosher Kush last week, I agree, classic Kush flavors in fistfulls.
RP has legit gear, would love to get some more Purple Wreck.

Nice indica stone, on the KK, chillin but didn't destroy me.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 17, 2016)

Female seeds c99, week 8 Dr. Krippling incredible bulk, week 8


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

irukandji x 1988 GS13/HP

 

dragonfruit


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I smoked a blunt of Kosher Kush last week, I agree, classic Kush flavors in fistfulls.
> RP has legit gear, would love to get some more Purple Wreck.
> 
> Nice indica stone, on the KK, chillin but didn't destroy me.


I've only had my hands on 2 strains from them
Kosher Kush
Confidential Cheese
The Cheese foxtailed (like any other Cheese seems to do for me) so I wont run it again.
Took a month+ cure to get good pungent smells from it too.




.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3659736
> 
> irukandji x 1988 GS13/HP
> 
> ...


Damn...good lookin canopy. 8x8?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> I've only had my hands on 2 strains from them
> Kosher Kush
> Confidential Cheese
> The Cheese foxtailed (like any other Cheese seems to do for me) so I wont run it again.
> ...


Thank you, boss. Just a little 4x4. Topped out hard.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Topped out hard.


I can tell.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2016)

Kkgd







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 18, 2016)

Some sour bubble.


----------



## Krippled (Apr 18, 2016)

2 weeks into flower, getting a few trichs, the mother (bottom pic) of this clone was covered in trichs by week 3 -4..


----------



## SamirK (Apr 18, 2016)

White widow


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 22, 2016)

Training day


----------



## danielc26 (Apr 23, 2016)

Timewreck week 6


----------



## Figgy (Apr 23, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I smoked a blunt of Kosher Kush last week, I agree, classic Kush flavors in fistfulls.
> RP has legit gear, would love to get some more Purple Wreck.
> 
> Nice indica stone, on the KK, chillin but didn't destroy me.


I grabbed some Kosher Kush, along with some others from the Tude for their 420 sale. I'm hoping for good stuff!


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 23, 2016)

Souramnesia x Dog bx2


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Apr 23, 2016)

Deadhead x White WIdow - this one smells like chocolate and coffee, can't wait to smoke a jar of it.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 23, 2016)

Getting there....incredible bulk c99, kinda weird at the top of the cola


----------



## elkamino (Apr 23, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> kinda weird at the top of the cola


Very weird! Got any other pix of that?


----------



## elkamino (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## dangledo (Apr 24, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> Getting there....View attachment 3664334incredible bulk View attachment 3664335c99, kinda weird at the top of the cola



appears to have fasciated. 







for the thread


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## dubekoms (Apr 24, 2016)

dangledo said:


> appears to have fasciated.
> 
> Huh interesting,thanks for the info. It only happened to the main cola with that plant, and also appeared on a different c99, but just a side branch. Theres also a small bud in the middle of a leaf on the same plant. Lots of weird shit haha
> 
> ...


----------



## ExBuyer (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Solaipraveen (Apr 26, 2016)

Super lemon haze from GHS


----------



## Sthomp (Apr 27, 2016)

What a great thread! 

Some white widow cross:


----------



## elkamino (Apr 27, 2016)

Sthomp said:


> What a great thread!
> 
> Some white widow cross:


Great pix. What';s your macro setup?


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 29, 2016)

Pre 98 bubba


----------



## Firsttimer777 (Apr 29, 2016)

These are my baby buds can't touch anybody else's but just wanted to post. Everybody has awesome looking ones.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 29, 2016)

Vaunted og. Keepem comin!


----------



## @Norcali (Apr 30, 2016)

The White


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Apr 30, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Vaunted og. Keepem comin!View attachment 3669533


@757growin Here is that cut, very good taste. Best out of many in my search for the OG.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Apr 30, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Vaunted og. Keepem comin!View attachment 3669533


Sweet !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 420mon (May 2, 2016)

Dos si dos, it has a real sweet smell.


----------



## Bbcchance (May 2, 2016)

420mon said:


> Dos si dos, it has a real sweet smell.
> 
> View attachment 3671433
> View attachment 3671434 View attachment 3671435


very pretty colors in that one


----------



## needsomebeans (May 2, 2016)

Cherry Puff f2 packing on the frost.


----------



## dubekoms (May 3, 2016)

Incredible bulk ready for the jar yum


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 3, 2016)




----------



## THCBrain (May 3, 2016)

Blue cheese


----------



## dubekoms (May 4, 2016)

Purple storm...I'm loving the hairs


----------



## mean.green (May 4, 2016)

Bag seed, Day 34.


----------



## @Norcali (May 5, 2016)

GG#4 - 54 days flower.


----------



## @Norcali (May 6, 2016)

GG#4


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2016)

Cookie wreck







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thenoob420 (May 6, 2016)

Blueberry auto flower @ 56 days. My first grow


----------



## beanzz (May 7, 2016)

Orange Crush x Unknown Male


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 7, 2016)

Auto White Widow by Pyramid seeds


----------



## Javadog (May 7, 2016)

Jack The Cleaner


----------



## Bbcchance (May 7, 2016)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> View attachment 3675433 View attachment 3675434 View attachment 3675435 Auto White Widow by Pyramid seeds


Lol, my "auto" white widow is 11 weeks old now and in its 3rd week of 12/12 lighting, recessed gene much?


----------



## dlftmyers (May 7, 2016)

Blue Power


----------



## @Norcali (May 8, 2016)

GG#4


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

Frosting up well, both at Day 43 with ~2 weeks to go...

JTR:



Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry), picked up some frost genes from the mother above 



Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (May 8, 2016)

Fireballs @ 5 wks


----------



## GroErr (May 8, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs @ 5 wks
> View attachment 3676575 View attachment 3676576


Nice Bob  That Blue Ripper plant above has a branch with that over the top stinky Fireballs male pollen chucked on it  The combo should produce some fire & frost!


----------



## Dividedsky (May 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Jack The Cleaner
> View attachment 3675558


Nice camera


----------



## Sativied (May 9, 2016)

PCK (soil)






Silver Haze (perlite)






Both 24 days since flip.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 10, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Jack The Cleaner
> View attachment 3675558


Looks like a strain called the sauce, if only i could hold camera steady like that


----------



## @Norcali (May 10, 2016)

GSC - 38 days flower


----------



## GroErr (May 11, 2016)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Looks like a strain called the sauce, if only i could hold camera steady like that


Tip: tripods are a good way to get perfectly steady pics if your hands are shaky. You can pick them up for less than $20.


----------



## Thenoob420 (May 11, 2016)

9 week blueberry auto, almost ready for harvest. She is my first grow and have learned quite a bit about the mistake made. But she is a trooper.


----------



## mc130p (May 12, 2016)

Honey Bananas Haze under IG200 and CXB 3590 LED:


----------



## @Norcali (May 13, 2016)

GG#4


----------



## @Norcali (May 13, 2016)

GG#4


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (May 13, 2016)

Deep Psychosis - Very Psychosis pheno around day 37 is starting to pack on the frost and should start bulking soon as well. No doubt, come days 65-70 she is going to be one stinky sexy girl. Dabs from this pheno are like doing key bumps....but better


----------



## F.White (May 14, 2016)

Querkle Day 56
She never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Sativied (May 14, 2016)

Sensi Silver Haze - smells gorgeous.


----------



## Hawoodrose (May 15, 2016)

Hello people !

Some picture about the strain i grow actually ! You can find more info in my grow journal !


----------



## funguy87 (May 15, 2016)

Nothing super special but I'm pretty siked! Serious Seeds bubblegum week6. The smell though OMFG straight childhood corner candy store.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (May 15, 2016)

funguy87 said:


> Nothing super special but I'm pretty siked! Serious Seeds bubblegum week6. The smell though OMFG straight childhood corner candy store.


I can't wait to see that finished! S keep us updated!


----------



## GroErr (May 15, 2016)

Current run, all at Day 50. From left to right: Blue Ripper pheno 1 (JTR x Blueberry), Blue Ripper pheno 2, Jack The Ripper, Blue Dream:

   

Cheers


----------



## SoCalBudToker619 (May 15, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> I cut this *BLACK CREAM *down about 2 weeks ago .
> Still curing .......
> 
> Sweet sticky and dank. ( FFOF SOIL GROW )
> ...


Did you have any issues with nats using the FFOF by chance?


----------



## xox (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Budzbuddha (May 15, 2016)

SoCalBudToker619 said:


> Did you have any issues with nats using the FFOF by chance?


I havent had any issues but i dont let the soil stay too wet either. I grow indoors and clean tent between grows and spray this occasionally. I use once in a while as a preventative.


----------



## @Norcali (May 17, 2016)

GSC - 45 days into flower. Starting to fill out.


----------



## dubekoms (May 17, 2016)

Anyone know what this is? I harvested the last popcorn nugs off my incredible bulk and found this after drying for a few days... hard like nice shatter.. I'm gonna try and smoke it lol


----------



## mr sunshine (May 17, 2016)

@ o'danksta do you even frost bruh?


----------



## lilzuko (May 17, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone know what this is? I harvested the last popcorn nugs off my incredible bulk and foundd this after drying for a few days... hard like nice shatter.. I'm gonna try and smoke it lolView attachment 3684511View attachment 3684513


she is wet for you bro 
smoke her right and maybe she will squirt? lol


----------



## F.White (May 17, 2016)

San Fernando Valley OG Day 59


----------



## mc130p (May 19, 2016)

Honey Bananas:


----------



## Feisty1UR (May 19, 2016)

Day 35 of flower Royal AK


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 20, 2016)

Is it frosty enough for the Frost club yo?


----------



## Thorhax (May 20, 2016)

frost everywhere!!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (May 20, 2016)

dubekoms said:


> Anyone know what this is? I harvested the last popcorn nugs off my incredible bulk and found this after drying for a few days... hard like nice shatter.. I'm gonna try and smoke it lolView attachment 3684511View attachment 3684513


Gutation! Nice taste like sap.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sap-like-honey-oil-on-buds.773329/


----------



## Sativied (May 20, 2016)

Gutation is xylem sap. I think the sap in buds is phloem sap instead.

Pck pink pheno






Pck red pheno






Pck purple pheno (which is leaning more towards red by now)






Beautiful strong plants but very low yielders, landrace stuff, don't recommend for growers really.


----------



## MurphyTLO420 (May 20, 2016)

Getting closer... ? Two weeks??


----------



## Urbz (May 22, 2016)

TGA Chernobyl. Day 42, 15 more to go.


----------



## Urbz (May 22, 2016)

Got a better lens.


----------



## Urbz (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Norcalknugs (May 22, 2016)

Some cured sour sherbet. Grown with Cree cxb3590. For all the people who say led growers never show cured bids here you go. Rock hard and covered in frost. This was only my second grow so of course there was a ton of mistakes. Can't wait to see what future runs bring.


----------



## lilzuko (May 22, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (May 22, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Sensi Silver Haze - smells gorgeous.


Man your runs are always looking great,very nice work


----------



## dlftmyers (May 23, 2016)

Little sample bud i took from my Blue Power


----------



## GroErr (May 23, 2016)

Jack The Ripper, pulled at Day 57



Cheers


----------



## lilzuko (May 23, 2016)

*High Priority 
 *


----------



## dubekoms (May 24, 2016)

C99 almost done, can you tell it got a little warm?


----------



## Sativied (May 25, 2016)

Pollinated and seeds still have some time to go so going to push it and see how these trichs look in a few weeks.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 26, 2016)

Kali Mist day 55 still have 30 more recommend.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 26, 2016)

Bubbas gift. What a runt of a plant. But dam this is probably a 9/10 for smoke. Best bud I have had all year so far.


----------



## Urbz (May 26, 2016)

Had time to get an actual quality pic this morning. Day 46, TGA Chernobyl. 11 to go.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 28, 2016)

Blue twizzler side bud. Sorry about the picture quality.


----------



## widowmaker31 (May 28, 2016)

Purps - I'm the "Prince" of Purps!


----------



## beanzz (May 29, 2016)

I think you will enjoy the seeds from PCK. I have a ton of crosses I did with PCK and you get some really interesting looking offspring. 






Sativied said:


> Gutation is xylem sap. I think the sap in buds is phloem sap instead.
> 
> Pck pink pheno
> 
> ...


----------



## insert username (May 29, 2016)

day 63 Amsterdam skunk from john Sinclair


----------



## Thenoob420 (May 29, 2016)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> View attachment 3675433 View attachment 3675434 View attachment 3675435 Auto White Widow by Pyramid seeds


How much did you get off of your WW?


----------



## @Norcali (May 29, 2016)

Gg4


----------



## Figgy (May 30, 2016)

Lambsbread


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (May 30, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> View attachment 3691383Kali Mist day 55 still have 30 more recommend.


Here's on nug I clipped to try before I chopped down. She is at day 70 today the nug was taken at day 62. Stuff had me laid out. Some people will take Kali mist into the hundreds. I see no need


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 30, 2016)

Fluffyhead22 said:


> Here's on nug I clipped to try before I chopped down. She is at day 70 today the nug was taken at day 62. Stuff had me laid out. Some people will take Kali mist into the hundreds. I see no needView attachment 3695546


May I ask when you got your Kali Mist beans? I heard that it's not what it used to be and that saddens me because it's one of the most memorable sativas I ever smoked before I started dropping beans


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 31, 2016)

Currant Kush-VIP Seeds. day 34. Still got quite some time left.


----------



## beanzz (May 31, 2016)

It's in the middle of drying, not even trimmed yet.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (May 31, 2016)

Thenoob420 said:


> How much did you get off of your WW?


Just over 3 Oz


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 31, 2016)

beanzz said:


> It's in the middle of drying, not even trimmed yet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696417


Do you think dry trimming is better?


----------



## DeMoNeye (May 31, 2016)

23 day of flower - old strain Critical Mass


----------



## beanzz (May 31, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Do you think dry trimming is better?


Yeah, I probably will never wet trim again. 

First, the visual bag appeal of dry trim is way better than wet trim. You can gets the buds much cleaner of sugar leaves than wet trim.

Second, the smell is much better with dry trim, I'm guessing because the buds have a longer time to dry. When you wet trim it dries the buds out really fast because everyplace you cut a leaf or a leaf stem, or a bud site, that is all places for moisture to escape. 

And 3rd, when you let it dry first you don't even need scissors. You can simply pop fan leaves and sugar leaves right off the bud, no cutting needed. In fact, I usually just take rubber gloves like doctors use and hand trim. It's very fast and easy. 

The only reason I can see for wet trimming is because it allows you to keep more sugar leaf on the bud which is more weight which is more money. Not to say there isn't other good reasons for wet trimming, I just don't know of any.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 31, 2016)

So you cut a branch and hang it leaving even the large fan leaves on?


----------



## beanzz (May 31, 2016)

purple dream cross


----------



## beanzz (May 31, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> So you cut a branch and hang it leaving even the large fan leaves on?


No, I chop the entire plant and hang it


----------



## swampwater (May 31, 2016)




----------



## swampwater (May 31, 2016)

Almost there..........


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 31, 2016)

Damn what's it take like 3 weeks to dry??


beanzz said:


> No, I chop the entire plant and hang it


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 31, 2016)

beanzz said:


> No, I chop the entire plant and hang it


How long does it take you to dry?

I'm thinking about chopping the whole plant and drying in my tent, think that's ok ?


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 31, 2016)

Damn what's it take like 3 weeks to dry??


beanzz said:


> No, I chop the entire plant and hang it


----------



## HeadyYonder (May 31, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Damn what's it take like 3 weeks to dry??


Hanging the whole plant usually takes me anywhere from 4-10 days in my climate. But dude drying is all environment based, almost everyone of us it's dealing with different growing environments and climates. Humidity has more to do with drying than temp Ime


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 31, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> Hanging the whole plant usually takes me anywhere from 4-10 days in my climate. But dude drying is all environment based, almost everyone of us it's dealing with different growing environments and climates. Humidity has more to do with drying than temp Ime


Of course. But I can regulate all of those factors. So I'm wondering how long it will take.


----------



## roseypeach (May 31, 2016)

Just harvested one of our girls today, here's a bud shot from before though...its an F1 Green Crack/GDP hybrid. Smokes hella good, strong lemony skunk perfume with super frosty, super sticky and sweet buds and that was from a sample bottom cut on a two week cure.


----------



## roseypeach (May 31, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Of course. But I can regulate all of those factors. So I'm wondering how long it will take.


A two week cure is possible in a controlled, dehumidified environment. It can be done long as you don't go too far, too fast.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 31, 2016)

That can all be regulated. So I don't see the need to hang the entire thing vs each branch as long as you don't trim. I am in a VERY DRY CLIMATE though.15-30%RH always.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 1, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Damn what's it take like 3 weeks to dry??


At two weeks hanging the plant is usually pretty fucking crispy and ready for trim.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 1, 2016)

beanzz said:


> At two weeks hanging the plant is usually pretty fucking crispy and ready for trim.


What humidity & temperature does the plant dry in the whole time?


----------



## beanzz (Jun 1, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> What humidity & temperature does the plant dry in the whole time?


I just let it dry until one of two things happen.

A. I touch the plant and it feels ready.
or
B. Sometimes I get backed up and I just get to it when I can.

If I am running really far behind, I will take the chopped and dries plants and put them in those big tuperware storage containers like the ones that fit under the bed until I can get to it for trimming. There is no set temperature or humidity or any of that. I am in Southern Colorado andd it's a "semi arrid" climate, I believe.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 1, 2016)

Cherry Puff f2


----------



## Sativied (Jun 2, 2016)

beanzz said:


> I think you will enjoy the seeds from PCK. I have a ton of crosses I did with PCK and you get some really interesting looking offspring.


I look forward to growing them out. Crossed with silver haze and panama and soon hindu kush. I'm currently leaning towards growing out the panama x sh first, they both smell excellent and I think the combination will yield very well. Panama (actually panama x columbia) has many small calyxes, sh swells up much better.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sativied said:


> I look forward to growing them out. Crossed with silver haze and panama and soon hindu kush. I'm currently leaning towards growing out the panama x sh first, they both smell excellent and I think the combination will yield very well. Panama (actually panama x columbia) has many small calyxes, sh swells up much better.
> 
> View attachment 3698003
> 
> View attachment 3698002


How do you even pronounce your username? Like satisfied(sat-iv-ide)? Or Suh-Tee-Veed?


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 2, 2016)

Chernobyl


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 3, 2016)

Gg#4 - Will try to stop boring everyone with gg4 pics, but damn, shit is fire..


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jun 3, 2016)

How was this cut, dried, and trimned?


----------



## beanzz (Jun 3, 2016)

Started trimming this one up last night


----------



## beanzz (Jun 3, 2016)

Same as above just different lighting


----------



## Jeffro420 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sour diesel week 6


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 3, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Same as above just different lighting
> 
> View attachment 3698887


Beautiful


----------



## 420producer (Jun 4, 2016)

gsc


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 4, 2016)

Green Crack


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 4, 2016)

beanzz said:


> Started trimming this one up last night
> 
> View attachment 3698703


As close to perfect as you can get.


----------



## F.White (Jun 5, 2016)

Sour Raspberry
Day 56ish
Lil nugs need luv too


----------



## roseypeach (Jun 5, 2016)

F.White said:


> Sour Raspberry
> Day 56ish
> Lil nugs need luv too
> View attachment 3700674


quite a jewel you got there!


----------



## beanzz (Jun 5, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Green CrackView attachment 3699732


I'm going to guess at least 1 cat and 1 dog.


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 5, 2016)

Haha, yeah, 2 cats... can not seem to control the fucking hair everywhere..


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Jun 6, 2016)

HeadyYonder said:


> May I ask when you got your Kali Mist beans? I heard that it's not what it used to be and that saddens me because it's one of the most memorable sativas I ever smoked before I started dropping beans


I got it like 5 months ago from serious seeds. Shit is pretty good can't fathom anything being really that much better. But I have heard the same. Nevertheless it's killer smoke


----------



## comptonchuckz (Jun 6, 2016)

F.White said:


> Sour Raspberry
> Day 56ish
> Lil nugs need luv too
> View attachment 3700674


I need sum of that color in my life lol lookin good!!


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Jun 6, 2016)

Harvest Day Frostiness.....this is Deep Psychosis from Breeder's Boutique. My 2nd run with this strain. It is straight stinky


----------



## Cloudy Forecast (Jun 6, 2016)

Grizzly purple kush auto..day 60


----------



## swampwater (Jun 6, 2016)

This week it is a Sativa Dom. Cascade Wonder. Last week's was Boss Hog.


----------



## swampwater (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Highertimes (Jun 6, 2016)

This is my new pheno of blue dream it's mighty frosty


----------



## Highertimes (Jun 6, 2016)

Here is my blueberry headband


----------



## Highertimes (Jun 6, 2016)

Holy crap sorry about the duplicates my phone was not wanting to post pics at all on my side haha


----------



## Sativied (Jun 7, 2016)

Panama






pink PCK, plant is done, just waiting for some seeds to mature.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 7, 2016)

^^^ Plants & photography ^^^
skill bro....


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Jun 8, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Green CrackView attachment 3699732


The flowers look like they were picked early and there's a lot of (human/pet) hair, all over those flowers.


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 8, 2016)

Highertimes said:


> This is my new pheno of blue dream it's mighty frosty View attachment 3701604


you do a pheno hunt or get a cut somewhere? 
looks nice


----------



## Highertimes (Jun 8, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> you do a pheno hunt or get a cut somewhere?
> looks nice


Pheno hunt for all of my stuff from seed for sure and thanks!


----------



## jordan wead (Jun 8, 2016)

Who's got some for sale though haha!?


----------



## beanzz (Jun 8, 2016)

swampwater said:


> View attachment 3701585


What's that? Looks dank but it also looks like a epic pain in the ass to trim, maybe perfect for the shatter pile...


----------



## GroErr (Jun 11, 2016)

Blue Ripper (JTR x Blueberry) Day 48 of ~60:



Cheers


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 11, 2016)

Gg#4 - 43 days into flower


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 11, 2016)

Alien strawberry


----------



## swampwater (Jun 11, 2016)

beanzz said:


> What's that? Looks dank but it also looks like a epic pain in the ass to trim, maybe perfect for the shatter pile...


Very easy trim. A crop is usually about 550 -650 grams and I can trim it all in several hours. Buds are super dense. The bud in previous pic is the same crop.


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 11, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Gg#4 - 43 days into flowerView attachment 3705724 View attachment 3705729


My goodness! Who is the breeder and what is the name?


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 13, 2016)

Just Let Me Be Faded said:


> My goodness! Who is the breeder and what is the name?


Gorilla Glue #4 - Josey Wales is the breeder.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

Gatorballs
 ak47
 fireballs


----------



## swampwater (Jun 14, 2016)

University of Washington at 40 days.


----------



## swampwater (Jun 14, 2016)

More Boss Hog too. She has two weeks plus to go.


----------



## shorelineOG (Jun 14, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Gatorballs
> View attachment 3708177 ak47
> View attachment 3708178 fireballsView attachment 3708179


Are you Cajun? The food in Colorado is bland and tasteless, probably the same in Oregon.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 14, 2016)

@shorelineOG no man i am not. We had moved to the swamps outside Lafayette when i was doing the first couple years of my breeding


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 15, 2016)

swampwater said:


> More Boss Hog too. She has two weeks plus to go.View attachment 3708203 View attachment 3708202


OH MY GOD!!! That's looks amazing! I had 2 seeds of this that never popped. I shouldn't have waited... I think I held out too long before germing them.


----------



## swampwater (Jun 15, 2016)

LockedOutOfHeaven said:


> OH MY GOD!!! That's looks amazing! I had 2 seeds of this that never popped. I shouldn't have waited... I think I held out too long before germing them.


Hey, you never know. I held this seed for almost two years. Popped it on a whim. It was a freebie.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Jun 16, 2016)

swampwater said:


> Hey, you never know. I held this seed for almost two years. Popped it on a whim. It was a freebie.


Yea I held on to mine for 5 yrs before trying them. Oh well!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 16, 2016)

Pretty gal that one doc


Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 3709523


----------



## doniawon (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 19, 2016)

Yop RIU !

This pheno of Cream Caramel is really frosty, i think so ! Harvest day at F+64


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 19, 2016)

Another frosty bud from the Leeroy of Rare Dankness ! Harvest too at F+64

     



Lots of glue !!


----------



## elkamino (Jun 19, 2016)

Hawoodrose said:


> Another frosty bud from the Leeroy of Rare Dankness ! Harvest too at F+64
> 
> View attachment 3712112 View attachment 3712113 View attachment 3712114 View attachment 3712115 View attachment 3712117
> 
> ...


Great pix! 

What's your macro setup?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 20, 2016)

Fireballs Day 57:



Cheers


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 22, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Great pix!
> 
> What's your macro setup?


Thanks you man ! I use a nikon d 7200 with a chinese macro lens with magnificence of 2:1, for sure i crop some picture ! I use a macro rail too with some studio light.


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello RIU !

One Pheno of the Sour Tangie ! If you want more information, you can check my grow journal !


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Riu !

Another Pheno of Sour Tangie !


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello RIU !

Again another pheno of the Sour Tangie !


----------



## thenewman187 (Jun 22, 2016)

Week4 of flowering...


----------



## Dan can grow (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is my latest harvest! So smooth yet so sticky


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jun 23, 2016)

Hawoodrose said:


> Hello RIU !
> 
> One Pheno of the Sour Tangie ! If you want more information, you can check my grow journal !


What kind of camera and settings are you using to get those trich shots? Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 23, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> What kind of camera and settings are you using to get those trich shots? Absolutely amazing!


Hello Schmarmpit !!

I use some nikon d7200 with chinese macro lens with a magnificence of 2:1, with tripod, macro rail, remote and some studio light .


----------



## Chizzarules (Jun 23, 2016)

Got some lemon og haze, ready in a few weeks


----------



## BlackD.O.G (Jun 24, 2016)

Hawoodrose said:


> Hello RIU !
> 
> One Pheno of the Sour Tangie ! If you want more information, you can check my grow journal !
> 
> View attachment 3714157 View attachment 3714154 View attachment 3714156 View attachment 3714150 View attachment 3714151 View attachment 3714152 View attachment 3714153 View attachment 3714155 View attachment 3714158 View attachment 3714159


Wow gorgeous trich pics! Is this just a macro setting on your camera or a scope?


----------



## BlackD.O.G (Jun 24, 2016)

Hawoodrose said:


> Hello Schmarmpit !!
> 
> I use some nikon d7200 with chinese macro lens with a magnificence of 2:1, with tripod, macro rail, remote and some studio light .


Whoops! Nevermind!


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello RIU !

Another pheno of the Sour Tangie, but this one i keep in my mother plant box !


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 24, 2016)

Lastest pheno of my Sour Tangie but the one of the best !


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 24, 2016)

And just for fun a little black and white


----------



## BlackD.O.G (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice pictures it must be easy to determine when to harvest with that huh


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 25, 2016)

These pics are a little old but you get the idea. I'll post some new ones here soon.


----------



## Newb32 (Jun 25, 2016)

cherry bomb auto


----------



## Newb32 (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Resinhound (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 27, 2016)

Cherry Cookies


Chiquita Banana


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 27, 2016)

Here are the updated pics I said I'd post. They're only a few days old. All Northern Lights by Nirvana Seeds.


----------



## Tondo17 (Jun 27, 2016)

Not as frosty as you guys but not bad for my first grow I dont think


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 27, 2016)

Tondo17 said:


> Not as frosty as you guys but not bad for my first grow I dont think


You should turn your flash on when you take your next pic. It really lights up the trichomes


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 27, 2016)

Firestorm


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chem 91 skva. Look how green with only .9ec..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 28, 2016)

Chem 91 Bx3 f2..


----------



## skunkwreck (Jun 29, 2016)

Platinum Delights (AK pheno)


----------



## 2easy (Jun 29, 2016)

Greenpoint seeds Sky pilot. love your work Gu.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 30, 2016)

Stardawg x DMT



Lucky Charms


----------



## Jasper2 (Jul 5, 2016)

Northern Lights 2/3 weeks from harvest


----------



## Airwalker16 (Jul 5, 2016)

Currant Kush- VIP Seeds (shit is PURP)


----------



## EverythingsHazy (Jul 6, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Chem 91 skva. Look how green with only .9ec..
> 
> View attachment 3719560


I'm pretty sure I've said it before, but a large majority of the time when I see a bud on this thread that is really amazing, and look to see who posted it, it's you. Great work, man


----------



## 2easy (Jul 6, 2016)

EverythingsHazy said:


> I'm pretty sure I've said it before, but a large majority of the time when I see a bud on this thread that is really amazing, and look to see who posted it, it's you. Great work, man


That ain't no lie. Hammer head runs this thread


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pineapple 4 weeks in flower


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 7, 2016)

Laplata Labs Alien Blues 
Not the best pics sorry


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 7, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Laplata Labs Alien BluesView attachment 3726828 View attachment 3726829
> Not the best pics sorry


whats the taste and smell like?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 7, 2016)

@rocknratm  Not sure about the taste she's still growing and the smell is kinda like skunky blueberries


----------



## northeastmarco (Jul 9, 2016)

Ghost train haze


----------



## GroErr (Jul 9, 2016)

Harlequin, Day 49:



Cheers


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 10, 2016)

Candy Dream ........ Harvested now curing

Sweet and cheesy


----------



## blackforest (Jul 10, 2016)

In House Genetics Cherry Gorilla


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 10, 2016)

These are Monster Cookies x Flo by GU at greenpoint.Im calling it flokie like the norwegien god of mistchieviness.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 10, 2016)

Partners one of many autos. Dark Devil


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 10, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Partners one of many autos. Dark Devil


Its got that crinkle leaf thing goin in.Same as the flokie.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 10, 2016)

OGKB 2.0


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Jul 12, 2016)

Here is a shot with my first run of a little cross I have been playing with. (Hot Dog x Sour Cherry) x (Deep Psychosis) = F1.

F1 (fem) bx (ECSD) (regular male). What I am growing are the seeds from that first bx looking for a Mum. Me thinks she has been found. Peep her now at 5 weeks in...


----------



## phillybluntz (Jul 13, 2016)

First med run. Caramel Candy Kush.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jul 13, 2016)

dynasty madberry


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone want to send me some of these seeds?!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 13, 2016)

phillybluntz said:


> First med run. Caramel Candy Kush.View attachment 3731156


Nice!


----------



## Frajola (Jul 13, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> dynasty madberry
> View attachment 3731390


Congrats, be sides a good Gen u did a good damn work ! Dynasty Madberry from what seed bank?
thnks


----------



## loftygoals (Jul 13, 2016)

Pineapple Express Day 42 from flip


----------



## Frajola (Jul 13, 2016)

loftygoals said:


> Pineapple Express Day 42 from flipView attachment 3731573
> View attachment 3731574


beautiful ! don't smoke its a sin , keep it on an altar.  good job congrts.


----------



## phillybluntz (Jul 13, 2016)

thanks! day 46 from flip.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 13, 2016)

loftygoals said:


> Pineapple Express Day 42 from flipView attachment 3731573
> View attachment 3731574


Wow very nice ... Barney's ?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 13, 2016)

Dropped a auto Pineapple Express couple of days ago. Hope she looks as delicious as yours @loftygoals


----------



## loftygoals (Jul 13, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> Wow very nice ... Barney's ?


G13. Am growing 4 from seed. I might have found the fabled 6 week pheno. I'm still going to let her run the full 60 days to see what's up.



Pig4buzz said:


> Dropped a auto Pineapple Express couple of days ago. Hope she looks as delicious as yours @loftygoals


Good luck!


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 14, 2016)

GG#4


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> GG#4
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732326


Wow, from seed?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 14, 2016)

Frajola said:


> Congrats, be sides a good Gen u did a good damn work ! Dynasty Madberry from what seed bank?
> thnks


http://www.sanniesshop.com/madberry-feminized.html


----------



## churtmunk (Jul 14, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Wow, from seed?


GG4 is clone only.

Edit: @SPLFreak808 didn't mean to come off rude if that's the way it read. Unfortunately, with great genetics a lot of frauds pop up.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 14, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> GG4 is clone only... anyone pitching anything otherwise is full of shit.


Thats why i asked... Looks very og'ish, looks dank as fuck also lol


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 14, 2016)

GG#4 is clone only. You can only buy s1 or fake seeds. Its just not possible to make reg seeds.Pics are taken in total darkness. GG#4 has been with me for 4 years. I Have most of what I grow dialed in.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 15, 2016)

KQR x Sdubb.. All plants have been c99 dom on this girl.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 15, 2016)

loftygoals said:


> Pineapple Express Day 42 from flipView attachment 3731573
> View attachment 3731574


Clone or seed?


----------



## loftygoals (Jul 15, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> Clone or seed?


4 seeds. One is noticably faster finishing and the frostiest. I've taken clones so I'll make a mum


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 15, 2016)

she l


loftygoals said:


> 4 seeds. One is noticably faster finishing and the frostiest. I've taken clones so I'll make a mum


she looks like she could be a 7 week finisher


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 16, 2016)

Some small bud shots of Alien Blues


----------



## Frajola (Jul 16, 2016)

dlftmyers said:


> Some small bud shots of Alien BluesView attachment 3734050 View attachment 3734051 View attachment 3734053


Nice buds buddy, congrts good work. What seed bank u got the beans from? Cheese Berry ?


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 16, 2016)

Frajola said:


> Nice buds buddy, congrts good work. What seed bank u got the beans from? Cheese Berry ?


 Thank you. The Cheese Berry i got from Single Seed Center but now I buy all my seeds from the us seedbanks..mostly from The Dank Team


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 16, 2016)

Detroit Headbanger


----------



## numberfour (Jul 17, 2016)

Silver Kush
 

Lightsaber


----------



## bbyb420 (Jul 17, 2016)

Kimbo kush at day 50, some of the BEST buds ive ever grown in this pheno.


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 17, 2016)

bbyb420 said:


> View attachment 3734731
> 
> Kimbo kush at day 50, some of the BEST buds ive ever grown in this pheno.


I would have snagged some of the beans a few months ago but were sold out i ended up wit the cookies n cream.

Im hella jella bro let me get some cuts lol


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 17, 2016)

@bbyb420 from seed ye?


----------



## bbyb420 (Jul 17, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> @bbyb420 from seed ye?


yeah, got a 10 pack of them around january and ended up with 4 females, all of them were very nice phenos except for one that didnt impress me very much on yield. Unfortunately I didn't keep any cuttings cuz im in hawaii right now for the next few weeks, had to put my grow on hold. Got some outdoor girls that wont need much attention besides the hose from my mom, then when I get back I plan on running some really dank strains like DoSiDo, Mendo Breath, and Cherry pie if I can source them

Im definetly picking up another pack of Kimbo when I can, going to give her the proper pheno hunt she deserves...RIP KIMBO!


----------



## coughphee.connoiseur (Jul 17, 2016)

DoSido, Mendo Breath, & cherry pie ... very nice line up and similar genetic lineage. If your anywhere near the bay then it will be pretty easy to source. I planned on running them as well... maybe minus the cherry pie, not saying i wouldn't run it ever bc i plan too just the other two are higher on the list.


----------



## bbyb420 (Jul 24, 2016)

coughphee.connoiseur said:


> DoSido, Mendo Breath, & cherry pie ... very nice line up and similar genetic lineage. If your anywhere near the bay then it will be pretty easy to source. I planned on running them as well... maybe minus the cherry pie, not saying i wouldn't run it ever bc i plan too just the other two are higher on the list.


Yeah to be honest im not sure but ive been eyeballing them. Actually thinking of running a pure good ol 12 weeker sativa just for the fuck of it. Also might pop more of these exotic genetix testers if the outdoor ones i got going are fire. What are yours higher on the list? Ive also been thinking of doing something from exotics new lineup it looks incredible, check out their instagram for pics. The sizzurp...crazy frost @exoticgentix


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 24, 2016)

CH9 Herijuana Jack 33 about 7 weeks.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 24, 2016)

CH9 Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 24, 2016)

CH9 Toxic Blue 33. Frostyest bud bent branch down to the floor lol.


----------



## Resinhound (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 24, 2016)

One more but have not finished quite yet. This may be the densest dankest citrus fuel smelling one of all. 

Blue Lemon Thai by CH9 Female seeds


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 24, 2016)

Wow resinhound. Just wow.


----------



## Amshif87 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sour urkel 4.5-5 weeks left in the light dep hoop.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 24, 2016)

Man I wish I had a yard that was good for a light dep. it wouldn't work at my house. Gonna stick to veggies outside. 


Beautiful plant Amshif87


----------



## WoodyWoodWood (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 24, 2016)

Frosty already


----------



## swedsteven (Jul 25, 2016)

8 week cheese from freedom 
i just start flush them today


----------



## Amshif87 (Jul 26, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Man I wish I had a yard that was good for a light dep. it wouldn't work at my house. Gonna stick to veggies outside.
> 
> 
> Beautiful plant Amshif87


I live in town 2 blocks from the cop shop. God bless Oregon.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Jul 26, 2016)

Amshif87 said:


> I live in town 2 blocks from the cop shop. God bless Oregon. View attachment 3741757


Oregon my self, which part?


----------



## Amshif87 (Jul 26, 2016)

Right outside of Salem. I e got a thread of my adventures in the outdoor section and I'm trying to get a fall get together going. You should stop bu


Mrjacob274 said:


> Oregon my self, which part?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 26, 2016)

I am allowed a greenhouse here but my yard is too in the open. It is all out front and the lake crowd would know it was there. 

So inside for me here. And maybe the corn field nearby next year. 

Your greenhouse looks awesome.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 26, 2016)

Amshif87 said:


> I live in town 2 blocks from the cop shop. God bless Oregon. View attachment 3741757


Future grower watching over the crops Ammshif87???


----------



## rob333 (Jul 26, 2016)

well i have been away for some time but got back to the grow room last night this my grand daddy purple cross mango kush my own breed week 5 4 more weeks till harvest frostie would be an understatment


----------



## Amshif87 (Jul 26, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I am allowed a greenhouse here but my yard is too in the open. It is all out front and the lake crowd would know it was there.
> 
> So inside for me here. And maybe the corn field nearby next year.
> 
> Your greenhouse looks awesome.





Pig4buzz said:


> Future grower watching over the crops Ammshif87???


Absolutely. She is also head of security.


----------



## Banner3 (Jul 27, 2016)

A bb nl from 00 seeds
70 days from seed


----------



## Javadog (Jul 27, 2016)

Happy Babies!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 27, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> CH9 Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai
> 
> View attachment 3740546


Is that your plant or pic off the ch9 web.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes. He replaced his pic for that strain with mine. I will admit he enhanced it for light a bit to bring out the purple. I just took it with a flash in the growroom. 

I am honored for him to have done this. Never thought I would even grow a bud like that. But I asked him how and listened. 

He has amazing growers pics as well as more of mine on Instagram.


----------



## GVMV (Jul 27, 2016)

Sappy sour 2.0 at 6 weeks


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 27, 2016)

That sappy sour looks great. I'm looking that nice strain up.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

I've got a few frosty ones but frost dosent equate to power always. It dosent hurt though lol. This is a lower on the irukandji I found in a pack from illuminati seeds


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 27, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3743496
> I've got a few frosty ones but frost dosent equate to power always. It dosent hurt though lol. This is a lower on the irukandji I found in a pack from illuminati seeds


Beautiful! Proves genetics rather than technique alone is so important. 

And I agree about the frost. I have been going with sativa heavy hybrids and the trichomes tend to be more inside the buds. And they sure are potent


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

This cut of orange 43 is pretty frosty too. Super terpy stuff though. A lot of the really frosted stuff I've tried has been bland. This one isn't though but it's not like just coated in frost either like some ive ran, but close.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

This run of the blue dream too was a frosty one. It was so caked in resin and so sad to see all those sativa leaves go to the trim pile


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 27, 2016)

Make sativa based hash man! Trippin bowls.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

This was the top on the irukandji that run. It's just a big bud Chem line. But it's frosty. The tops got bleached a bit but it was some of the crustiest hardest Chem funk skunk I've grown. A little on the bland side of flavors of Chem though. But awesome production line in phenos.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

This is my wifi funk line. It's some of the dankest frosted Chem og/white hybrids I've tried. This pheno though was as skunky as the Chem 91, but looked like the white. It was just raw skunk with a hint of that tart wifi kushy flavor. My newb friends grew this, their second ever crop and didn't know how to grow an og hybrid at all and it was neglected as wel because they didn't like how it compared to blue dream and sour og and my better easy growers in clone form. This just ended up being so dank, but they never took a cut off her even. I know I could have got her to yield as well as those old staples too. It was so sad to see gone. Man did it surprise me how good and esp skunky it was. Just coated in trichs too everywhere. Sao for being neglected too.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

This chocolate stardawg too was so dank. Had all the richness of bubba with the added Chem d rich skunk funk and was so pretty I felt bad smoking it. I was breaking this up and was like wow this is so pretty. Pics couldn't really capture her beauty in real life.


----------



## GVMV (Jul 27, 2016)

The mother I got my clones from passed through my hands off craigslist. Its a cross of Loud Seeds AJ Diesel x The White from Pollen Nation. My first try I was only growing in 2x4 and got Thrips and chopped, washed dried at 5weeks and cured would get me high, not for long, but hey I will smoke just about anything for a try  It is real leggy, but of the three(Kera seeds White Widow and Afghan kish x Black Domina) flowered together ( 3wks 2x4 tent 350w Cree 3070,Now 3 weeks 6x4 open room, 1000w HPS/350w Cree 3070) it frosted first and is frostier and just plain pretty. I am going to get some seeds eventually to see if I can hit a shorter pheno, I really like growing little bushes


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

This sour dawg too was really impressive. My tester had a ton of issues and they were even locked out early in flower and came out like this.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Make sativa based hash man! Trippin bowls.


No one would smoke it. It gave everyone instant anxiety but me and my high tolerance friends. It was so tasty too. I grew this with aloe and kelp and worm castings and coconut water Teas and it really came out tasty. I've just been so busy and sick I've neglected my grows a bit. Haven't really had a great crop since I moved here either.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

This was another sour dawg pheno from the same tester. Everything my sour og cut hits seems to just turn to gold. Crazy too cuz I found it in an old swerve pack. Wish I'd have made f2s of it now.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 27, 2016)

My sour og cut though is a really nice cut. I have had it for years now, and she is really a heavy producer but kinda bland for a Chem like my irukandji but I've yielded 3 lbs off one 600 watt light from it before.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2016)

Afgooey, week 7


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> No one would smoke it. It gave everyone instant anxiety but me and my high tolerance friends. It was so tasty too. I grew this with aloe and kelp and worm castings and coconut water Teas and it really came out tasty. I've just been so busy and sick I've neglected my grows a bit. Haven't really had a great crop since I moved here either.


They are all cheap beer drinkers out here in the woods. So if they don't feel an immediate fast hit they never really get to feel anything. 

Seems that is the new meter of quality in dispensary land. Just thc content and density. Neither are a sign of the best smoke. 

Me and mine. We love trip weed. I can work all night on my stash. And I can go to sleep on theirs. You know? I can tell looking at your amazing girls.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

My cut of stardawg too the espresso bean pheno #3 is really a easy to grow heavy yielding frosty bitch too. She still has yet to have a perfect run from me but she still puts out the goods. The connoisseur quality high she packs and flavor too just makes ppl go mad. It always gets bought up by my patients first. I love it's power but great sweet wine grape/ coffee and cream Chem fuel skunk flavor and really high end buzz. I don't build a tolerance to her either as much as almost everything else. My other stardawg cut and the Chem 91 too are the rippers but this one is much more boutique stuff and a growers dream still.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Afgooey, week 7
> View attachment 3743534


What kind of high does Afgooey bring?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> View attachment 3743536
> My cut of stardawg too the espresso bean pheno #3 is really a easy to grow heavy yielding frosty bitch too. She still has yet to have a perfect run from me but she still puts out the goods. The connoisseur quality high she packs and flavor too just makes ppl go mad. It always gets bought up by my patients first. I love it's power but great sweet wine grape/ coffee and cream Chem fuel skunk flavor and really high end buzz. I don't build a tolerance to her either as much as almost everything else. My other stardawg cut and the Chem 91 too are the rippers but this one is much more boutique stuff and a growers dream still.


Many of my Ch9 Hybrids have these qualities. 

Those flavors my friend show the top of the top of the line genetics in my mind.

Sour. Coffee. Grape. Pineapple. And fuel.

And away we go.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

This cut I got too I just call the unknown gorilla glue chocolate diesel. It's so frosty, and so nuggy. It's lacking oil though but if it had a more chemdawg oil to it were talking like 3-4 lbs a light easy strain here. It's still a great yielder but you leave it out to dry and it will crumble to dust. My stardawg 7 esp I can leave out for months and still won't break up or roll a good joint or grind even lol it's so oily.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Many of my Ch9 Hybrids have these qualities. Those my friend are the top of the top of the line genetics in my mind.
> 
> Sour. Coffee. Grape. Pineapple. And fuel.
> 
> And away we go.


 
This was the first run on her. She's hit almost 30% for me before. I was surprised to see a purp strain so strong. I've always found them lacking but this isn't. This was from the '12 top dawg drop of f1s of stardawg


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a lower on my white fire og 507 cut. It's so dank, but it's a bit floppy. She yields good but needs work. She's the mom of white fire funk and white fire dawg and the triangle accidental cross I made.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

This urkle dawg too @bigworm6969 grew too was impressive for an urkle cross. Really stable like this in phenos too, the grape gassy fuel funk and urkle Chem hybrid growth and vigor. I'll prob breed this line further down the road


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

This banana stardawg too skunky.1 grew was impressive as well. Not the frostiest stuff I've seen but super solid and really nuggy stuff with all the stardawg power and some banana kush terps and huge colas.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Beautiful! Proves genetics rather than technique alone is so important.
> 
> And I agree about the frost. I have been going with sativa heavy hybrids and the trichomes tend to be more inside the buds. And they sure are potent


I like power and flavor and skunkiness or at least aroma. So I'm really Chem/diesel heavy with my grows but I collect a lot of cuts and pass them around too and breed some.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Here is a lucky accidental cross. Found 6 magic beans in a bud I broke up of a Citral x P.O.W (Prisoner of War) 33. Which makes this from where the male flower was found.

A Citral POW Greenbud ( which is a reworked Sensei seeds Ed Rosenthal Super Bud by Ch9.

 


Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I like power and flavor and skunkiness or at least aroma. So I'm really Chem/diesel heavy with my grows but I collect a lot of cuts and pass them around too and breed some.


How can I look you up?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Here is a lucky accidental cross. Found 6 magic beans in a bud I broke up of a Citral x P.O.W (Prisoner of War) 33. Which makes this from where the male flower was found.
> 
> A Citral POW Greenbud ( which is a reworked Sensei seeds Ed Rosenthal Super Bud by Ch9.
> 
> ...


I'm all over the place as far as genetics but I'm only on Instagram and I have a thread here but that's it as far as public sites. I just like to keep a low pro, and like to help newbs and post here and there about stuff here but I'm a caregiver so I don't really take the seed game too serious since I have patients to care for first. Otherwise I'd prob advertise or put up my own public site but I don't have time really as it is with all the garden work and stuff, plus I garden more than pot and actually enjoy that more as well as gardening sites like the unconventional farmer.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Cool. 

And I will check out the unconventional gardner too.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

I meant farmer.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

I've learned a ton from those gardening sites. No drama or dick swinging contests there either because everyone almost there just loves to garden. Not a money thing like the pot biz. So much organic gardening info at the unconventional farmer it would scare you. Even breeding info I've found that blew my mind but chimera has the best reads on breeding imo. Dude knows his shit, breeder Steve too, such a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I've learned a ton from those gardening sites. No drama or dick swinging contests there either because everyone almost there just loves to garden. Not a money thing like the pot biz. So much organic gardening info at the unconventional farmer it would scare you. Even breeding info I've found that blew my mind but chimera has the best reads on breeding imo. Dude knows his shit, breeder Steve too, such a wealth of knowledge.


Can't go wrong with an old school hero like Chimera. 

I do not breed. For about three years growing experience and knew a lot of the old " medical growers" in colo that were growing for Cali back in the late 90's. 

If you are interested. I use ch9 female seeds because Pete the Breeder answered my newbie emails when everyone else is just about money like you say. He has a link to his days in Mendicino and clones from Ed Rosenthal in the early medical days. He is a patient basically too. God knows what kind of old school dank shit he was given clones of. 

I am not affiliated in any way except emailing the company and Pete posts my garden on Instagram and Facebook now. So you can imagine I am a fan.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I've learned a ton from those gardening sites. No drama or dick swinging contests there either because everyone almost there just loves to garden. Not a money thing like the pot biz. So much organic gardening info at the unconventional farmer it would scare you. Even breeding info I've found that blew my mind but chimera has the best reads on breeding imo. Dude knows his shit, breeder Steve too, such a wealth of knowledge.


I wish all the new growers would learn the basics from the beginning from sites like that. 

Or even better go to the library. 

My first year was as stressful and back and forth as anyone's. But learn the rudiments of any activity and you can succeed.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Can't go wrong with an old school hero like Chimera.
> 
> I do not breed. For about three years growing experience and knew a lot of the old " medical growers" in colo that were growing for Cali back in the late 90's.
> 
> ...


We know some of the same ppl. I've noticed him liking some of my pics on Instagram too. My feed is just so plugged with nonsense I rarely get to see many other breeders work on there. I've never grown any ch9 stuff but I do have some freebies I'm sure of. I look at pedigrees though because I've smoked so much good pot from other breeders and growers all over the world I usually look for lines I've tried and liked or cuts I've heard were that good. But I get let down a bit by some breeders and hype too so I've scaled back myself to the classics . I started collecting myself and breeding long before I went for sale, so I've ran a lot of seeds and always liked to work stuff I like down the line and stabilize them. I do chuck a bit but I try to use one stable parent at least and I usually do it while I'm making fgens and such. I'm growing just elite stuff for my patients grows but I like variety so I try a lot of the high end boutique stuff too. But I can get basically anything I want for clone onlys so it's so hard to filter out what's really an elite or not in the cut world. Esp since grow styles and environments are so different from place to place esp, and opinions.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I wish all the new growers would learn the basics from the beginning from sites like that.
> 
> Or even better go to the library.
> 
> My first year was as stressful and back and forth as anyone's. But learn the rudiments of any activity and you can succeed.


It couldn't hurt them. As a professional I realized I do this for a living, I need to know what I'm doing and why I'm doing it. And experiment still too because you don't get better being stagnant.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> We know some of the same ppl. I've noticed him liking some of my pics on Instagram too. My feed is just so plugged with nonsense I rarely get to see many other breeders work on there. I've never grown any ch9 stuff but I do have some freebies I'm sure of. I look at pedigrees though because I've smoked so much good pot from other breeders and growers all over the world I usually look for lines I've tried and liked or cuts I've heard were that good. But I get let down a bit by some breeders and hype too so I've scaled back myself to the classics . I started collecting myself and breeding long before I went for sale, so I've ran a lot of seeds and always liked to work stuff I like down the line and stabilize them. I do chuck a bit but I try to use one stable parent at least and I usually do it while I'm making fgens and such. I'm growing just elite stuff for my patients grows but I like variety so I try a lot of the high end boutique stuff too. But I can get basically anything I want for clone onlys so it's so hard to filter out what's really an elite or not in the cut world. Esp since grow styles and environments are so different from place to place esp, and opinions.


After looking at you pics and reading your descriptions I sure was not suggesting feminized hybrids for you. 

I have never grown an outside cut. I would outdoors but run a no tolerance growroom because of my inexperience with so many things still. I have enough surprises with the old sativa strains expressing themselves more and more as I learn and grow. I run multi strains for variety and fun but as you know. I picked a difficult way to harvest a plant per week. And now the long flowering express its are ruining that. 

But it is a great problem to have!

Thanks for taking the time to post all that. I'm new here and glad top notch experts are here with me.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> It couldn't hurt them. As a professional I realized I do this for a living, I need to know what I'm doing and why I'm doing it. And experiment still too because you don't get better being stagnant.


Very wise statement this.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> After looking at you pics and reading your descriptions I sure was not suggesting feminized hybrids for you.
> 
> I have never grown an outside cut. I would outdoors but run a no tolerance growroom because of my inexperience with so many things still. I have enough surprises with the old sativa strains expressing themselves more and more as I learn and grow. I run multi strains for variety and fun but as you know. I picked a difficult way to harvest a plant per week. And now the long flowering express its are ruining that.
> 
> ...


I'm not big on fems but I'll run some here and there. I looked over his list, the ultimate Chem cross is prob his most potent flavorful line id say. Pretty sure that is from elite genetics stock back in the day. The typical holland coffee shop stuff I don't grow much. I liked the old nevil stuff and sssc and sag stuff but a lot of those lines went downhill fast. A lot are outsourced in Spain is why now, and busts too. I tried some sensi stock recently and wasn't impressed. I really liked the shiva stuff and I did like Jack herer too early release stock and silver Pearl, nl5 x haze, skunk 1, super skunk, and nl5.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I'm not big on fems but I'll run some here and there. I looked over his list, the ultimate Chem cross is prob his most potent flavorful line id say. Pretty sure that is from elite genetics stock back in the day. The typical holland coffee shop stuff I don't grow much. I liked the old nevil stuff and sssc and sag stuff but a lot of those lines went downhill fast. A lot are outsourced in Spain is why now, and busts too. I tried some sensi stock recently and wasn't impressed. I really liked the shiva stuff and I did like Jack herer too early release stock and silver Pearl, nl5 x haze, skunk 1, super skunk, and nl5.


You might be surprised by the Motarebel crosses. 

His catalog reads like a Colorado dessert menu now but the POW from wood horse and Petes Jack Crosses mixed are my perfect hybrids. 

I love trip weed but I need medical weed for spasming and pain. So a cross that is half old school sativa mix and half newer school indoor high Thc high Cbd mixed is the ticket for me. 

I will order chem next though. per your suggestion. I love Chema. He sent me some new crosses to try right now and my seed collection is getting big. 

The Warlock vintage 2006 was fantastic and tingly and dreamy. 

And the Yumbolt cross was just like the old Yumbolt. It would be a Michigan river trip favorite. Red eyed down the river staring at turtles. Way better than it sounds.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You might be surprised by the Motarebel crosses.
> 
> His catalog reads like a Colorado dessert menu now but the POW from wood horse and Petes Jack Crosses mixed are my perfect hybrids.
> 
> ...


Yumboldt and warlock were good lines back in the day. I get along with motarebel and have a ton of his gear and woodhorse too. I tried the candy Chem crosses and wasn't impressed with them much. But the Apollo 13 was nice Mendel released under motarebel. There's a few others like killer queen and some of his strawberry d crosses too I haven't tried yet but I'm sure they will be good. I think I have another candy Chem cross too he didn't release too I was gifted I'd prob try. Chemdog himself dosent seem to want to come off that candy Chem or snodawg much I'm sure for a reason.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Yumboldt and warlock were good lines back in the day. I get along with motarebel and have a ton of his gear and woodhorse too. I tried the candy Chem crosses and wasn't impressed with them much. But the Apollo 13 was nice Mendel released under motarebel. There's a few others like killer queen and some of his strawberry d crosses too I haven't tried yet but I'm sure they will be good. I think I have another candy Chem cross too he didn't release too I was gifted I'd prob try. Chemdog himself dosent seem to want to come off that candy Chem or snodawg much I'm sure for a reason.


Apollo 13 is a Classic I have not tried. And I love chem. Can you recomend fem chem? Lol for the rhyme. I don't have room for males here yet. So I stick with feminized again for now. 

I will order the ch9 version. He tries to stay true to the original strain for results. My black widow cross is like a supercharged sativa version instead of so sleepy though. So his favorite uplifting high's are still apparent in the mix. 

I will start reporting at this site. Your feedback is very helpful. You have me researching again.

Do you recomend a feminized seed company? You said you run some. I might have to stop hiding out here in the west woods and come out for a cup or market or something and meet some of you guys. Not much going on out here but shitty outdoor and cash crop fake deisel. Which every time someone thinks they have deisel tastes like a critical mix. Bland! Never sour. And it is always cut early. So I really only ever have mine. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Jul 28, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Apollo 13 is a Classic I have not tried. And I love chem. Can you recomend fem chem? Lol for the rhyme. I don't have room for males here yet. So I stick with feminized again for now.
> 
> I will order the ch9 version. He tries to stay true to the original strain for results. My black widow cross is like a supercharged sativa version instead of so sleepy though. So his favorite uplifting high's are still apparent in the mix.
> 
> ...


I tried the greenhouse Chem s1 and they were just a watered down diesel is all, ok but nothing like some of the cuts and stardawg too. Dina Chem I heard was decent but this came from ppl who don't have any Chem cuts or tried any before. I know they don't have the skunk va, or the jb cut for sure. Brett from apothecary I think has a bag seed Chem himself he uses, but it was ok. Best bet is stardawg, or any 91 Chem skunk va crosses. She is the Grail, she breeds out winners too but if the right male found her I think it could really be something even better.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jul 28, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I tried the greenhouse Chem s1 and they were just a watered down diesel is all, ok but nothing like some of the cuts and stardawg too. Dina Chem I heard was decent but this came from ppl who don't have any Chem cuts or tried any before. I know they don't have the skunk va, or the jb cut for sure. Brett from apothecary I think has a bag seed Chem himself he uses, but it was ok. Best bet is stardawg, or any 91 Chem skunk va crosses. She is the Grail, she breeds out winners too but if the right male found her I think it could really be something even better.


Thanks for the info. I really appreciate your time to help me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2016)

Plush berry week 8


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 1, 2016)

Herijuana Jack 33 showing some early frost.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 1, 2016)

Chunky Stool said:


> Plush berry week 8
> View attachment 3746705


Lotta space queen in her with a touch of bcs


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Lotta space queen in her with a touch of bcs


Wish I had taken a cutting or ten. Fantastic genetics! It was a $10 clone from a shady source, so I didn't have high hopes. 
Doh!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 2, 2016)

Lightsaber, Exotic Genetixs


----------



## BLZbub III (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm kine of a newb, this Camel Walk Kush about 14 days out. Not as frosted as others have posted, but the fumes off her .... well now is when smellovision doesn't seem so silly.


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Aug 4, 2016)

Alien Head
 
Pineapple Kush


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 5, 2016)

OMG so much beauty... I feel like I'm spoiling it, but 

    

and that was the ladies doing ALL the heavy lifting https://www.rollitup.org/t/cold-temps-underlit-generally-bad-as-fuck-grow-results.917038/#post-12841258


----------



## thewanderingjack (Aug 5, 2016)

also... harvest time? a little longer?... out of buds so I'm thinking of at least culling the 2 showing most problems right now, since its so short til I want to cut anyway... (start of week 6 now... maybe finish it out) thanks in advance


----------



## dave chull (Aug 10, 2016)

BLZbub III said:


> I'm kine ofView attachment 3748305 a newb, this Camel Walk Kush about 14 days out. Not as frosted as others have posted, but the fumes off her .... well now is when smellovision doesn't seem so silly.


Two weeks ehh?


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 10, 2016)

8 ball kush lowers
Ganj-nam style


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2016)

Sour D 5 week frosty


----------



## angelicious (Aug 10, 2016)

Nirvana Bubblelicious auto, day 67 from seed. My first grow in years. Isn't she pretty!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 10, 2016)

angelicious said:


> Nirvana Bubblelicious auto, day 67 from seed. My first grow in years. Isn't she pretty!


very nice, i just sprouted one of the exact same thing, nice to see what i have to look forward to


----------



## angelicious (Aug 10, 2016)

I actually have 2 on the go, both planted same day but my other lady looks about 2 weeks behind, no frost yet. Much taller too so I reckon she's sativa dom, whereas this girl looks to be indica dom. She's smells delicious!!

Check out my journal in my sig to see the difference between them.


----------



## widowmaker31 (Aug 10, 2016)

Flower Day 35 - Strains - Blueberry Cookies, Cookie Glue, White Widow, & Grand Daddy Purple


----------



## irish grower (Aug 10, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> View attachment 3749333
> Alien Head
> View attachment 3749334
> Pineapple Kush


i have a pineapple chunk on the go now,8 weeks from seed is all


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 10, 2016)

I love the ones that frost way down on the leaves just awesome stuff!


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 10, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber, Exotic Genetixs
> View attachment 3747539


ohhhhh FROSTY!!!!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 10, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> i have a pineapple chunk on the go now,8 weeks from seed is all


Nice, which pheno did you get? I run a lot of those, great flavor and a real nice high


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 10, 2016)

widowmaker31 said:


> Flower Day 35 - Strains - Blueberry Cookies, Cookie Glue, White Widow, & Grand Daddy PurpleView attachment 3754162 View attachment 3754163 View attachment 3754164 View attachment 3754165 View attachment 3754166 View attachment 3754167 View attachment 3754168 View attachment 3754169 View attachment 3754170



Oh yeah definitely one Frosty Mug there.....


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Aug 10, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> i have a pineapple chunk on the go now,8 weeks from seed is all


Mine was from seed as a hydro experiment


----------



## irish grower (Aug 10, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice, which pheno did you get? I run a lot of those, great flavor and a real nice high


barneys farm,its 75% indica25sat she looks nice so far a lot of bad reviews but lets give it a go.only good can come from the plant with a bit of tlc


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 10, 2016)

Mrjacob274 said:


> Mine was from seed as a hydro experiment


Cool, but I meant how's it growing, short fat and wide, branching like crazy, or very sativa like and nearly impossible to top because it never throws 2 nodes that aren't offset


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 10, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> barneys farm,its 75% indica25sat she looks nice so far a lot of bad reviews but lets give it a go.only good can come from the plant with a bit of tlc


I run the barneys version also, I've had one hermie on me( the very branchy pheno, I just couldn't get light to the lowers) other than that they have all been good smoke, especially the tall leggy pheno, the bushy indica leaner puts out great yield though, I just prefer the smoke on the other


----------



## irish grower (Aug 11, 2016)

mine is bush as fook,but im defoliating her since she sprouted so shes use to it,now i take big fan leafs off to leave the light into her,she loves it,9 weeks old now and the buds are getting big,still have lile 9 to go so there should be some super buds on her,il take some pics a bit later and show ye all deal,happy growing people,o'h i forgot to say,she's shaped like a boat,looks mental,bot 3ft tqll


----------



## irish grower (Aug 11, 2016)

o'h i toped twice all phenos,super sroped her,and lolly pepped her,full works she had like all our plants,bit of tlc for thc its not much to ask for hehe


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Aug 11, 2016)

hope taking the pick under my glass isn't cheating


----------



## BLZbub III (Aug 11, 2016)

dave chull said:


> Two weeks ehh?


By the breeders reco, I've taken a couple of branches and its heavy and the scissor hash a delight. Decided to let the rest go another few on ph adjusted water.


----------



## BLZbub III (Aug 12, 2016)

No dudes, I can't hit the clubs this weekend. I'll be like really busy. But next for sure and the first round is on me.

Pullin da trigg


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 12, 2016)

Sour D ^ 
Jack Herrer, both at day 41


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2016)

@ttystikk's current Jilly Bean run... Is up next, lmao


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2016)

TGA Jillybean, Candy Cut; 
 

It came from this plant;


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> TGA Jillybean, Candy Cut;
> View attachment 3756065
> 
> It came from this plant;
> View attachment 3756066


We posted at the same time, haha, disregard mine...


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 12, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @ttystikk's current Jilly Bean run... Is up next, lmao


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> TGA Jillybean, Candy Cut;
> View attachment 3756065
> 
> It came from this plant;
> View attachment 3756066


Terp city lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Terp city lol


Flavortown square!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Flavortown square!


420 orange lane road!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> 420 orange lane road!


You just gave me an idea.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 13, 2016)

DBDN#6


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 13, 2016)

Cherry Cookies breeders cut #12


----------



## GroErr (Aug 14, 2016)

Fireballs @day 50



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 14, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Fireballs @day 50
> 
> View attachment 3757238
> 
> Cheers


Fireballs makes this thread a lot, got 20 of em on the last 50% off sale. Can't wait to pop those beans!


----------



## GroErr (Aug 14, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Fireballs makes this thread a lot, got 20 of em on the last 50% off sale. Can't wait to pop those beans!


Great time to pick up some BB gear, just grabbed some more Plemon and Deep Purple Querkle which sounds like a tasty treat. They have the 50% off sale on again for about 4 weeks, $20/pack can't go wrong there, definitely some fire to be found.


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 14, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Great time to pick up some BB gear, just grabbed some more Plemon and Deep Purple Querkle which sounds like a tasty treat. They have the 50% off sale on again for about 4 weeks, $20/pack can't go wrong there, definitely some fire to be found.


This at beanbid? I log in and see nothing on the auction or the store. Click on the just sold and the most recent item was sold 42 days ago. Got a link you could share?


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 14, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> This at beanbid? I log in and see nothing on the auction or the store. Click on the just sold and the most recent item was sold 42 days ago. Got a link you could share?


http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/


----------



## churtmunk (Aug 14, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/


bahahah I'm a little faded today. I saw bb and was thinking beanbid.. hazy sunday indeed

thanks Bob


----------



## Kingtoke87 (Aug 14, 2016)

Incredible Bulk


----------



## GroErr (Aug 14, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> bahahah I'm a little faded today. I saw bb and was thinking beanbid.. hazy sunday indeed
> 
> thanks Bob


Here's their current RIU promo code to get the 50% discount
https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-248#post-12860249


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 14, 2016)

Toxic Blue 33 almost done.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 16, 2016)

Smokem if you got um


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Aug 16, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Smokem if you got um
> 
> View attachment 3758632


That looks fantastic!


----------



## irish grower (Aug 16, 2016)

you all should be so proud,i tip my irish cap to you all.il post some pics as soon as mine are ready,i wouldn't embarrass myself right now


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Smokem if you got um
> 
> View attachment 3758632


That the goji?


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That the goji?


I wanna say that's Urkle. Is that what it is @Hammerhead571?


----------



## blackforest (Aug 16, 2016)

Goji Og finishing up! Not a lot of foxtailing on this one. I could have done a better job, this was the mom from seed. What a calmag whore! Smells great


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 16, 2016)

That is Goji og


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 16, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> That the goji?


Great guess bro lol


----------



## Kingtoke87 (Aug 17, 2016)

Critical kush


----------



## zman33 (Aug 18, 2016)

bbyb420 said:


> View attachment 3734731
> 
> Kimbo kush at day 50, some of the BEST buds ive ever grown in this pheno.


From seed or a clone? If seed who is the breeder?


----------



## bbyb420 (Aug 19, 2016)

zman33 said:


> From seed or a clone? If seed who is the breeder?


1/4 of my cultivars from seed this was the best one. Breeder is Exotic Genetix make sure you get the real deal


----------



## zman33 (Aug 19, 2016)

bbyb420 said:


> 1/4 of my cultivars from seed this was the best one. Breeder is Exotic Genetix make sure you get the real deal


Which bank can you get them from?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 19, 2016)

@bbyb420 Is that Girl Scout Cookies X GG4 in your sig the same as Motherload from Endur???..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 24, 2016)

Why cant I upload pics ???? had to hot link 

This was flowered for 33 days under CMH. Finishing her in the main room with a mix of HPS/CMH 64 days total.


----------



## Sativied (Aug 24, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Why cant I upload pics ???? had to hot link


Site's fucked, same problem for everyone. 

Edit: sunni just posted it's fixed, button reappeared too.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 24, 2016)

Cool fixed.... Update on Devils Poison @ 46 day. This was also run for 30 days under CMH. Then moved to the main room. Everything will be getting the same Lighting for awhile. There all loving the addition of CMH.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 24, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Cool fixed.... Update on Devils Poison @ 46 days
> 
> View attachment 3764817


She's getting chunky Hammer does she have that sweet licorice anise smell Durban is supposed to have?


----------



## Sativied (Aug 24, 2016)

Can't see the pic in hammerheads last post, only the filename. Edit: nevermind.

Pink PCK x Silver Haze


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have never grown Durban Poison. I have no frame of reference. She has a nice nose to her whatever it is


----------



## Cannis (Aug 27, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Can't see the pic in hammerheads last post, only the filename. Edit: nevermind.
> 
> Pink PCK x Silver Haze
> View attachment 3764937


That a male?


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 28, 2016)

This uber coated beauty is called _Super Platinum Ice_

Sat down with a local breeder and I ask him: cross some fire _Chernobyl_ (more specifically a super stinky danky unnamed pheno, the best of 20+ cuts) and a totally retarded frosty _Super Lemon_ _Haze_ super silver pheno (SLH is _Super Silver Skunk_ and _Lemon Haze_) 

The result was a strain that smells both like fruits loops/lemon wipes as well as dank pungent stinky Kush .. Even tho its a wild branchy Sativa it was fed a special soil designed to make the terpenes and pungent flavours really pop, as well as triple stressed for extra resin and yes, flavour production..

 

 
Day 64 of 84
2nd of a 3 stage harvest


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 28, 2016)

My 1991 original OG Kush


----------



## Afgan King (Aug 28, 2016)

My pura vida right now all day 28 Gg4 s1Kandy kush


----------



## Sativied (Aug 28, 2016)

Cannis said:


> That a male?


Yes it is.


----------



## Bbcchance (Aug 28, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Yes it is.


Right handsome bastard he is too!


----------



## elkamino (Aug 29, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> triple stressed for extra resin and yes, flavour production..


Might you elaborate on this @DonTesla? What's the logic behind it and your technique? I mean I've heard of stressing-to-increase-resin before, but always thought it was b.s., like driving nails into the stem, but you're a sound no-b.s. guy and got me curious! Thanks.


----------



## KhronicKills (Aug 29, 2016)

Collage and nug in palm are Sour D, rest are HolyGrail from 3 diff harvests (if I remember correctly)


----------



## Sativied (Aug 29, 2016)

Panama clone
 

Sneak preview of insanely frosty pink PCK x Silver Haze


----------



## txponto (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2016)

PAK


----------



## KhronicKills (Aug 31, 2016)

rocknratm said:


> PAK
> View attachment 3769972 View attachment 3769973 View attachment 3769974


Om nom nom nom


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 31, 2016)

Some Haze im working on.. 34 days ....10 more weeks to go?.


----------



## KhronicKills (Aug 31, 2016)

Damn hammer. That lady is stacked and gorgeous!!


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 31, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Cherry Cookies breeders cut #12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would like many many times  very nice


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 2, 2016)

Heres one for yall first indoor harvest!


----------



## hydra-glide (Sep 3, 2016)

Does Snow Ultra produce? I'm sticking with the stuff for every grow.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Some Haze im working on.. 34 days ....10 more weeks to go?.
> View attachment 3770386


you intend to flower for 15 weeks? 100 days more or less? is that average for that pheno?


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 3, 2016)

GGROWN said:


> Heres one for yall first indoor harvest!


Beautiful job, man!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 3, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you intend to flower for 15 weeks? 100 days more or less? is that average for that pheno?


That would be 14 weeks. As you can see I put a ? on the end. No way I can tell you how long its gonna take. That's the 1st female test plant from the cross I made. Been working on that for many years.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 3, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> That would be 14 weeks. As you can see I put a ? on the end. No way I can tell you how long its gonna take. That's the 1st female test plant from the cross I made. Been working on that for many years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772476 View attachment 3772477


well it looks damn good, send me some seeds


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 3, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Beautiful job, man!!


Thanks man i try


----------



## darkzero (Sep 3, 2016)

Some GDKK x TM tester im working with this was week 4 i believe


----------



## Sativied (Sep 4, 2016)

PCK x SH
 

Panama x SH getting sticky.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 5, 2016)

These are updates first two are the GDKKxTM im testing week 6 and the last is sweet cheese week 6


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Sep 5, 2016)

PlushBerry x Sour 60 Day 60:


----------



## Reeves (Sep 6, 2016)

Green Python. Green Crack X Burmese


----------



## despotic420 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> That would be 14 weeks. As you can see I put a ? on the end. No way I can tell you how long its gonna take. That's the 1st female test plant from the cross I made. Been working on that for many years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772476 View attachment 3772477


goddamn hammer! What did you cross that ssh with?!? My SSH is a monster but it isn't stacking like THAT! I'm speechless.


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 6, 2016)

Tangerine Power keeps packing on the frost.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 6, 2016)

Plants are 5 weeks under dig cob
Meatbreath
 
Chocolate oranges


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 7, 2016)

day 25 lemon kush


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 7, 2016)

CC jupiter og


----------



## Bbcchance (Sep 7, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3775596
> CC jupiter ogView attachment 3775603


Nice! Looks like an ice storm


----------



## Sativied (Sep 8, 2016)

Silver Panama... I usually don't name my crosses, especially not at F1, but it seems appropriate in this case:

 

At least 5.5 weeks to go, likely several weeks longer. 


PCK x silver haze


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 9, 2016)

Only the second in-house cross/pheno to be produced and repped hard by The Dons' Organic Collective,

The first being our Gravy,
This year its been her direct sister but a more well-rounded, much different pheno;

She boasts, due to her trade secret soil blend, extra pungent smells of floral, piney Kush and powerful bursts of FruitLoops, up close, with strong whiffs of gravy from afar..

She won't put you straight to sleep like the almost too-strong gravy, making her a great go to choice day and night

One puff and you're so expanded and satisfied..
I used to not be able to move on her but now I can stay high for a long time and still get a lot done, its great.

Her name?

_Super Platinum Ice_ or _Platinum_ for short

My girl snapped this killer pic, with the macro lens



I guess this is what happens when you cross several cup winners and run it organically under cobs!


@Sativied wow, props, brother, beautiful early frost warning you got there..
We should consider doing a collab sometime!

I'm launching a seed bank in my spare time, been working on packaging etc too
I'm looking for about 10-12 talented/under-rated vendors to work with worldwide


----------



## darkzero (Sep 10, 2016)

sweet cheese 7 weeks in flower


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2016)

day 30


----------



## CallmeTex (Sep 10, 2016)

Norcalknugs said:


> Plants are 5 weeks under dig cob
> Meatbreath
> View attachment 3774735View attachment 3774736
> Chocolate orangesView attachment 3774739


Are those chocolate oranges from Exotic Genetix? Looks dank


----------



## darkzero (Sep 11, 2016)

First two are crit + 7 weeks in, next one is frostiest sweet cheese and next two are most stacked frosty sweet cheese


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 11, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Silver Panama... I usually don't name my crosses, especially not at F1, but it seems appropriate in this case:
> 
> View attachment 3776446
> View attachment 3776447
> ...


i want zis hahahahaha


----------



## jwreck (Sep 11, 2016)

Ssdd day 48


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 11, 2016)

I LOVE pic whoring this one
.Darlins net Dansbud pheno 
Gg4 X dmt
69 day flower time
No co2, no boosters


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 11, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I LOVE pic whoring this one
> .Darlins net Dansbud pheno
> Gg4 X dmt
> 69 day flower time
> ...


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 11, 2016)

That's nothing

You should see my mob boss, mob fuck, chaos, gg4, strawberries n cream, bruce banner, god bud, Grape og flowers. Just as good as the above. Each and every run.


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 11, 2016)

organic JC clone, water only


----------



## DonTesla (Sep 11, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> That's nothing
> 
> You should see my mob boss, mob fuck, chaos, gg4, strawberries n cream, bruce banner, god bud, Grape og flowers. Just as good as the above. Each and every run.


What's your fav out of that list of beauties??


----------



## Hawoodrose (Sep 12, 2016)

what's up RIU ??

The last shoot i did from my last round !

Some frosty cream caramel of sweet seeds :

   



Some Leeroy from RareDankness :


----------



## Hawoodrose (Sep 12, 2016)

Another shoot from my last round ,

Some Sour Tangie number 3 ( see in my journal ) from Crockett Farms 

   



Some Sour Tangie number 6 ( see in my journal ) from Crockett Farms :


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 13, 2016)

Blue Lemon Thai showing some nice early frost.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 13, 2016)

CH9 Mixed Female. Nice Mango smelling cross came from this seed. And frosty and sticky as hell.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 13, 2016)

One more with flash of the "Mango"


----------



## DemonTrich (Sep 13, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> What's your fav out of that list of beauties??



Darlins net
Chaos
Mob boss 
are my top 3 I smoke, besides the solventless rosin I make from the above mixed up. 

Mob fuck goes in this next flip. Then have a chocoloco and cheese to try out as well. Freebies, not holding my breathe, but might get a good pheno or it gets the axe.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 13, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> That would be 14 weeks. As you can see I put a ? on the end. No way I can tell you how long its gonna take. That's the 1st female test plant from the cross I made. Been working on that for many years.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772476 View attachment 3772477


Looks like your hard work has paid off,very nice.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 13, 2016)

Guerilla grow


----------



## nathan white (Sep 13, 2016)

tip top toker said:


> didn't have time to snap anything special, just ran into the cupboard lights out so snapped and got back outta there


----------



## nathan white (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice diamond's


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 14, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Looks like your hard work has paid off,very nice.


I still have a lot of work to do with her before im happy with the results. I have some Black Cuban Haze and some A5 Haze I want to add into the mix.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2016)

Sweet Cheese F1 fast version, GDKKxTM, Critical + all transitioning to week 8 tomorrow


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 16, 2016)

Toxic Blue 33 at 7.5 weeks


----------



## darkzero (Sep 17, 2016)

Start of week 8 2 sweet cheese buds


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Cookies day 49


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 18, 2016)

All those beauties man i don't know if i would have hearth to smoke those tasty buds especially ''Leroy'' labeled one.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Sep 18, 2016)

Meatbreath #3 game over


----------



## Spazz24 (Sep 18, 2016)

Not the frostiest but she's definitely got some frost going and continues to frost up as the days go by. Some of the flowers in the lower part of her look wet and glisten when the sun is shining. Today marks 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## Spazz24 (Sep 18, 2016)

Better picture that I just took.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

Durango og caking up (la Plata labs) @Odin* how's yours going ? 
Pura vida getting stupid(bodhi)
Gg4 well just being gg4 (ggstrains)
Kandy Kush (DNA genetics)
Buddha's delight (la Plata labs)


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

I know the Buddha and Kandy isn't that crazy on trichs but the terps are so insane I can't deny them lol plus the Buddha just looks intense originally smelled like sour apple bubblegum but now it's a sour apple gassssssss


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> I know the Buddha and Kandy isn't that crazy on trichs but the terps are so insane I can't deny them lol plus the Buddha just looks intense originally smelled like sour apple bubblegum but now it's a sour apple gassssssss


Frostier looking bud is not always the best. Your garden is beautiful sir! So much good stuff too.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Frostier looking bud is not always the best. Your garden is beautiful sir! So much good stuff too.


Thank you sir here's the whole thing last night day 49/63 mixed in inoculating every feeding and hay on top and plants responded like crazy


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Thank you sir here's the whole thing last night day 49/63 mixed in inoculating every feeding and hay on top and plants responded like crazy View attachment 3784764


whats up with the hay mulch? does it have a purpose besides stopping weeds from growing in your...weeds?


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> whats up with the hay mulch? does it have a purpose besides stopping weeds from growing in your...weeds?


1. Allows root zone thru all the media unlike most the time where the top inch doesn't fill with roots 
2. It innoculates with beneficial bacteria and fungi every time 
3. It composts and adds carbon 
4. It allows me to feed every 4th day instead of 3rd saving me money in nutrients


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Durango og caking up (la Plata labs) @Odin* how's yours going ? View attachment 3784652
> Pura vida getting stupid(bodhi)View attachment 3784653
> Gg4 well just being gg4 (ggstrains)View attachment 3784655
> Kandy Kush (DNA genetics)View attachment 3784656
> Buddha's delight (la Plata labs)View attachment 3784657


That Durango is looking tough!
Have you grown Alien Bubba, or other laplata beans? I ask because I have 6 Alien Bubba bx3 I was gifted...


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> That Durango is looking tough!
> Have you grown Alien Bubba, or other laplata beans? I ask because I have 6 Alien Bubba bx3 I was gifted...


Ya that Buddha's delight is la Plata as well them and bodhi are my top I popped 5 beans of Buddha delight got 3 of the same pheno most sativa-ish and the one I kept is mainly indica way bigger and wreaks. Have seen sour pez which is sick and have lemon alien and alien blues as well


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya that Buddha's delight is la Plata as well them and bodhi are my top I popped 5 beans of Buddha delight got 3 of the same pheno most sativa-ish and the one I kept is mainly indica way bigger and wreaks. Have seen sour pez which is sick and have lemon alien and alien blues as well


I've been wanting to pop LA Platas shit for a while now. I wanna run alien bubba berry more than anything but would settle for alien blues or DGOG. You reccomend it?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 19, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> That Durango is looking tough!
> Have you grown Alien Bubba, or other laplata beans? I ask because I have 6 Alien Bubba bx3 I was gifted...


Lucky bastard... I read this after I wrote my previous post haha


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Lucky bastard... I read this after I wrote my previous post haha


Ya dgog alllllll day is fire only like 3-4 phenos all stupid I recommend it all day only ever had 1 bean out of 50 so far thst didnt pop and out of 50 beans popped by them 42 female. Always fire but dgog and sour pez and lemon alien are stupid never grown alien bubba very but imagine its the same quality accross the board if you want deals let me know I can tell u who to hit up on fb


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 19, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Ya dgog alllllll day is fire only like 3-4 phenos all stupid I recommend it all day only ever had 1 bean out of 50 so far thst didnt pop and out of 50 beans popped by them 42 female. Always fire but dgog and sour pez and lemon alien are stupid never grown alien bubba very but imagine its the same quality accross the board if you want deals let me know I can tell u who to hit up on fb


I'd love a deal on FB. Please do elaborate.


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 19, 2016)

Look up Thor K Sig. Tell him Josh sent ya he'll take care of ya last time I bought 35 seeds for 120 lol bought 5 5 packs and he threw in a 10 pack of flubber. Sold the flubber to a buddy but I still get pick of phenos lol


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 19, 2016)

DemonTrich said:


> I LOVE pic whoring this one
> .Darlins net Dansbud pheno
> Gg4 X dmt
> 69 day flower time
> ...


You can see the GG coming through in her. Can damn near count the orange hairs on one hand....Real nice work.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Sep 19, 2016)

NYC Sour Diesel.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Thank you sir here's the whole thing last night day 49/63 mixed in inoculating every feeding and hay on top and plants responded like crazy View attachment 3784764


Wow!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 20, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> NYC Sour Diesel.
> View attachment 3785045 View attachment 3785048 View attachment 3785050


That looks like some powerful smoke!


----------



## BullShark (Sep 20, 2016)

Bag seed. Smells like lemons, bananas and pine.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Durango og caking up (la Plata labs) @Odin* how's yours going ? View attachment 3784652
> Pura vida getting stupid(bodhi)View attachment 3784653
> Gg4 well just being gg4 (ggstrains)View attachment 3784655
> Kandy Kush (DNA genetics)View attachment 3784656
> Buddha's delight (la Plata labs)View attachment 3784657


I like it


----------



## BullShark (Sep 20, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Durango og caking up (la Plata labs) @Odin* how's yours going ? View attachment 3784652
> Pura vida getting stupid(bodhi)View attachment 3784653
> Gg4 well just being gg4 (ggstrains)View attachment 3784655
> Kandy Kush (DNA genetics)View attachment 3784656
> Buddha's delight (la Plata labs)View attachment 3784657


Rad buds man! Very nice.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Sep 21, 2016)

Sour Dubble s2 #4.. This pheno is pretty much like her mama. I wont be keeping this 1. 2 more to flower in this run ..


----------



## limonene (Sep 21, 2016)

amnesia haze core cut in DWC


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 21, 2016)

Swamp glue,cut a little early.guerilla grow


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 21, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Swamp glue,cut a little early.guerilla growView attachment 3786542View attachment 3786543


Swamp Glue, huh? Where's this from? Clone or seed? What breeder?


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 21, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Swamp Glue, huh? Where's this from? Clone or seed? What breeder?


From my swamp grow,seed and it's a cross I made last year.
Gg4 x stumbleweed,the gg4 was a cut from the west coast


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 21, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> From my swamp grow,seed and it's a cross I made last year.
> Gg4 x stumbleweed,the gg4 was a cut from the west coast


Oic


----------



## Sativied (Sep 22, 2016)

Pck x Silver haze, following is the only one leaning most to the SH parent. Skinny but pretty


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 24, 2016)

Partners this is the Mr tusk purple drank


----------



## darkzero (Sep 24, 2016)

GDKKxTM, next 2 sweet cheese, crit + all in week 9


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Sep 24, 2016)

More bud porn! Vaunted Og


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 24, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> More bud porn! Vaunted Og
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788618


Lovely OG you got there. Killed it bro


----------



## KhronicKills (Sep 24, 2016)

Still 3.5ish weeks out but some macro shots of Money Maker.


----------



## KhronicKills (Sep 24, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> More bud porn! Vaunted Og
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788618


This is retarded bro. So dope, I wanna drop nugs in a bowl amd eat like cereal.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 24, 2016)

Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 24, 2016)

Same plant earlier pic more natural lighting.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 25, 2016)

Here's a fun one. And I have to say I am humbled by the amount of great growers posting in this thread. Great job everyone. 

This is the lowest bud. It is on a side branch off a low main branch and leaning almost to the floor. 

It is growing on a Blue Lemon Thai. I just had to post it when I noticed it glistening under the lights tonight.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Sep 25, 2016)

Couple of pics of the outdoor plants. HSO Chocolate Mint OG in pics.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Sep 25, 2016)

VenomGrower6990 said:


> Couple of pics of the outdoor plants. HSO Chocolate Mint OG in pics.
> View attachment 3789248 View attachment 3789249


I'll be running this strain very soon. How's it smellin? I'm excited for it.


----------



## VenomGrower6990 (Sep 25, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> I'll be running this strain very soon. How's it smellin? I'm excited for it.


@Airwalker16 Its really starting to smell good. It really does have that slight mint smell that sets it off from the rest right away. Pretty strong smelling terpenes with this one and really good tricome production so far. I figure she has 2-3 weeks left and should continue to ripen pretty well.


----------



## Kidbruv (Sep 25, 2016)

Wow. There are some reeeally frosty buds on this page alone...



Hammerhead571 said:


> Sour Dubble s2 #4.. This pheno is pretty much like her mama. I wont be keeping this 1. 2 more to flower in this run ..
> 
> View attachment 3786411


*Looks like it had a bag of flour dumped on it. *​


Afgan King said:


> Partners this is the Mr tusk purple drank View attachment 3788318
> View attachment 3788319


*
Mr Tusk needs a parka.*​


BuzzD2Kill said:


> More bud porn! Vaunted OgView attachment 3788618


*Sexy. This OG's gotta be the winner for snowiest fan leaves...and swelliest calyxes.

*​*Here's my contribution. Unknown strain with lots more to go yet...

 *


----------



## Afgan King (Sep 25, 2016)

Durango og @Odin*


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Sep 27, 2016)

My second grow Fast and Vast


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Sep 27, 2016)

Fast and vast polyploid


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 27, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> Fast and vast polyploid


Very cool!


----------



## Sativied (Sep 28, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> Fast and vast polyploid


That's fasciation not polyploid.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 28, 2016)

PCK x Silver Haze


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 28, 2016)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3792345 View attachment 3792346
> 
> View attachment 3792347 PCK x Silver Haze



That is beautiful!


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Sep 30, 2016)

Sativied said:


> That's fasciation not polyploid.


No ,it's a polyploid. There is no fusion happening ,this plat has 3 times the chromosomes than a diploid which results in more plant matter being produced . thanks for chiming In tho!


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Mangrowves (Sep 30, 2016)

Blueberry X Amnesia haze


----------



## Sativied (Sep 30, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> No ,it's a polyploid. There is no fusion happening ,this plat has 3 times the chromosomes than a diploid which results in more plant matter being produced . thanks for chiming In tho!


I can see where this is going but let me try this one more time:
No, clearly fasciation. Not that uncommon. Not a polyploid, not a sextaploid with 2 extra set of chromosome/ as you claim without posting the dna analysis and would results in something very different than what you're showing. Still a fine plant, but no polyploid. And you're welcome.


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Sep 30, 2016)

Sativied said:


> I can see where this is going but let me try this one more time:
> No, clearly fasciation. Not that uncommon. Not a polyploid, not a sextaploid with 2 extra set of chromosome/ as you claim without posting the dna analysis and would results in something very different than what you're showing. Still a fine plant, but no polyploid. And you're welcome.


Thank you for the information! I don't know everything! And I'm always willing to learn. The only thing is Google is confusing.


----------



## Sativied (Sep 30, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> Thank you for the information! I don't know everything! And I'm always willing to learn. The only thing is Google is confusing.


I don't know everything either, I don't even know how much I don't know but I bet it's a lot. But this I happen to know. I've grown several of them too, it's a mutation I consider undesirable (gets too leafy inside that mohawk), it happens with some plants in my whorled phyllotaxy crosses. Those as well as the father (tetrawhorled) were also labelled by many as a polyploid. It's a very common misconception. A triploid is likely to be whorled (3leaves per node) but a plant that is whorled is not likely a triploid. Same for fasciation. A polyploid would likely produce fasciated buds and other weird deformations, but a plant with fasciation is not likely a polyploid. There are just much more likely explanations (hormone regulation malfunction). Besides that there is no way of knowing sure without a dna analysis, if you would really have a polyploid, with tripple the normal chromosomes, you'd possibly have the most valuable plant on the planet and you'd have men in black showing up at your door or get a call from bayer.

Pck x sh


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Oct 1, 2016)

Sativied said:


> I don't know everything either, I don't even know how much I don't know but I bet it's a lot. But this I happen to know. I've grown several of them too, it's a mutation I consider undesirable (gets too leafy inside that mohawk), it happens with some plants in my whorled phyllotaxy crosses. Those as well as the father (tetrawhorled) were also labelled by many as a polyploid. It's a very common misconception. A triploid is likely to be whorled (3leaves per node) but a plant that is whorled is not likely a triploid. Same for fasciation. A polyploid would likely produce fasciated buds and other weird deformations, but a plant with fasciation is not likely a polyploid. There are just much more likely explanations (hormone regulation malfunction). Besides that there is no way of knowing sure without a dna analysis, if you would really have a polyploid, with tripple the normal chromosomes, you'd possibly have the most valuable plant on the planet and you'd have men in black showing up at your door or get a call from bayer.
> 
> Pck x sh
> View attachment 3793686


So like I said it is a polyploid because this is how it started..... So based on your own words I'm right! Boom!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 1, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> So like I said it is a polyploid because this is how it started..... So based on your own words I'm right! Boom!


That is a trifoliate.


----------



## shhhmokey (Oct 1, 2016)

Canadian cheese. Went through a couple light frost already. Another week or 2 and shes done!


----------



## Sativied (Oct 1, 2016)

Dreadloc Ganga Farmer said:


> So like I said it is a polyploid because this is how it started..... So based on your own words I'm right! Boom!


I can see now how "google is confusing" to you... Good luck finding your car. I hope it has a very unique color because according to your logic if yours is red, all red cars are yours. 



MichiganMedGrower said:


> That is a trifoliate.


Actually, no, that is... 

I give up lol.


----------



## Dreadloc Ganga Farmer (Oct 1, 2016)

Sativied said:


> I can see now how "google is confusing" to you... Good luck finding your car. I hope it has a very unique color because according to your logic if yours is red, all red cars are yours.
> 
> 
> Actually, no, that is...
> ...


Lol......


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm sorry @Sativied or was very late and I mixed terms. 

It is whorled phyllotaxy.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 1, 2016)

lol


----------



## elkamino (Oct 1, 2016)

Polyhybrid cross of my own making, one of 2 seeds. They're very different phenos and I like em both!


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 1, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Polyhybrid cross of my own making, one of 2 seeds. They're very different phenos and I like em both!


Very nice!


----------



## OldMedUser (Oct 1, 2016)

A quick pic of one of my favorite strains from an old buddy that used to hang out here. OldGrowerDude made this cross and sent me some beans about 7 or 8 years ago. A cross of L.S.D. and Blueberry both from Barney's Farms. He called it Blue Heaven then found out there where already a few named that so called it LoneStar Blue Heaven.

Still one of my faves not only for it's quick finish and heavy yields but it's medicinal properties that suit me just fine!


----------



## loftygoals (Oct 2, 2016)

Pineapple Express Day 49:


----------



## Mangrowves (Oct 2, 2016)

White Queen.. a white widow x Blu chz self made hybrid.


----------



## loftygoals (Oct 2, 2016)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3792345 View attachment 3792346
> 
> View attachment 3792347 PCK x Silver Haze



These are awesome pics. But... I thought you could really show them off with some adjustments.

Hope you don't mind, I've taken the liberty of adjusting levels for you:


----------



## Sativied (Oct 2, 2016)

I agree that would help some pics but the original is much closer to how it looks in reality, the green is very dark in these, yours looks bleached, flat, less contrast en slightly underfed. If you would put yours over mine in screen mode and reduce visibility of top layer to nearly nothing it would probably look better than both. As with any ps feature it's easy to overdo, should be more subtle.


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 2, 2016)

Candy train


----------



## elkamino (Oct 4, 2016)

Just chopped her 2 days ago, a seed of my own making [G-13 Gigabud x Sin City Frozen Tangerines.] She smelled of straight up orange dreamcicles during flower but has been losing that and putting on a pungent fuelish and orange rind stank 3 days since chop.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 4, 2016)

Yummy!


----------



## reuben rubbish (Oct 5, 2016)

Early skunk outdoor in the uk


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 5, 2016)

some early shade grown dank zappa


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 5, 2016)

Here's a nice cured CH9 Female Mixed pot luck seed from his old stock. 

This plant was "Mango" dominant. Smells and tastes just like one.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 5, 2016)

greasemonkeymann said:


> some early shade grown dank zappa
> View attachment 3797690


Great strain name! And nice plant too!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 5, 2016)

Chernobyl / Slymer


----------



## Javadog (Oct 5, 2016)

That is SO worth a Zoom!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes it was


----------



## astronomikl (Oct 5, 2016)

This is a cross that I made called RASCLOT


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 5, 2016)

Here is a Blue Lemon Thai with a bit of time to go already pretty frosty.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Oct 5, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Great strain name! And nice plant too!


thanks, if you haven't done any bodhi strains before, I highly recommend them!
my favorite breeder by far


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2016)

just got a new phone, takes pretty good closeups.
White Widow starting week 5


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 5, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> just got a new phone, takes pretty good closeups.
> White Widow starting week 5
> View attachment 3797844 View attachment 3797845 View attachment 3797846 View attachment 3797847


That looks like a nice widow pheno. How long will you let her go you think?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 5, 2016)

probly another 3 or 4 weeks, just depends on when she starts lookin ripe. i like to get around 15% amber trichs usually

was cloned from a plant grown from a seedsman's seed


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 5, 2016)

Looks official to me and I have Mr Nice Black Widow crossed into one of my strains and aloha white widow 98 too.


----------



## SnailPowered (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Oct 5, 2016)

This thread never ceases to do it for me, daammmnnnnn....


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 5, 2016)

SnailPowered said:


>


are those ultrasonic sonotrodes in your avatar?


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 5, 2016)

#1Bruce Banner
#2 Unknown bagseed


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 5, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> This thread never ceases to do it for me, daammmnnnnn....


Seems to be spilling over into the donkey dick thread too.


----------



## reuben rubbish (Oct 6, 2016)

She's purpling up a bit in the cool autumn nights, two weeks left i reckon .


----------



## Damplamp (Oct 6, 2016)

No to bad but not done either


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 6, 2016)

Amazing how a few days and some cold temps change things -candy train guerilla grow


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 6, 2016)

Blue Dream x True O.G. 3 weeks into flower ..hope she keeps packing on the frost


----------



## vhawk (Oct 7, 2016)

Purple kush two different pheno's. The non purple one is super frosty.


----------



## dlftmyers (Oct 7, 2016)

vhawk said:


> Purple kush two different pheno's. The non purple one is super frosty.


Fucking beautiful


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 7, 2016)

@vhawk Is that LVPK?? cant be if you have different phenos. LVPK is clone only. Gonna do some crosses using that. Nice color on the 2nd pheno.


----------



## vhawk (Oct 7, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> @vhawk Is that LVPK?? cant be if you have different phenos. LVPK is clone only. Gonna do some crosses using that. Nice color on the 2nd pheno.


It's feminized Purple Kush from Crop King Seeds. 2 of the 5 beans gave nice deep purple buds. They were also placed so that the coolest intake air hit them all night. 55 f at night during flower. 

I've got oregon blueberry that's nearly done too. Nice and frosty. I think it's partially the pure UV lights I am running. And mostly really good genetics. 
Those beans are from southern Oregon seeds


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2016)

Terrible camera work....

....it helps if you spread your fingers apart and then wave your hands
in front of your face, while squinting....

Deep Purple Querkle, done at 8.5 weeks:


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Terrible camera work....
> 
> ....it helps if you spread your fingers apart and then wave your hands
> in front of your face, while squinting....
> ...


Is that dpq from BB? Picked up a pack of those for crosses, just havent seen the final product before...nice!


----------



## Javadog (Oct 8, 2016)

TBH, DPQ is a no-brainer.

Deep Purple X Querkle == hard to go wrong :0)


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 8, 2016)

Goji OG


----------



## SnailPowered (Oct 8, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> are those ultrasonic sonotrodes in your avatar?


They're screw jacks. I made them in my Precision Machining Technology program.


----------



## PCXV (Oct 9, 2016)

Dr. Who


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

PCXV said:


> That last picture is from today, would you guys say it is ready to harvest?


Looks done. Do you have a good scope to look at trichomes?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Looks done. Do you have a good scope to look at trichomes?


my question exactly


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2016)

i'd say it time, then, 25% clear seems high but so does 50% amber, i'd go for it


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

PCXV said:


> Yeah, you know maybe I'm not good at telling milky from clear, it always seems like my bud is finished but the trichomes look as clear/shiny as water. Thanks for the advice, I'm letting her sit in the dark for 24-36 hours and I'll chop her.


Look on the calyxes, not leaves. 
Why not pour boiling water through the medium and cut in 2 days?


----------



## Rich mack (Oct 9, 2016)

PCXV said:


> Yeah, you know maybe I'm not good at telling milky from clear, it always seems like my bud is finished (red retracted pistils) but some of the trichomes look as clear/shiny as water. Thanks for the advice, I'm letting her sit in the dark for 24-36 hours and I'll chop her.


No frosty pics


----------



## Rich mack (Oct 9, 2016)

I got 1


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

Rich mack said:


> I got 1View attachment 3800762


Strain?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2016)

Rich mack said:


> I got 1View attachment 3800762


how'd you get in my grow room?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2016)

thats RM3's thing if i recall correctly, or at least he uses it. my memory sucks but it seems like he said it took him longer than 2 days, seems like he was saying 4 or 5


----------



## PCXV (Oct 9, 2016)

Rich mack said:


> No frosty pics


There I deleted a few of my posts to make room for more frost! edit: More Dr. Who:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2016)

some sort of kush?


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 9, 2016)

live action!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 9, 2016)

Quoting RM3 on boiling roots, from experiments 101 thread

Sterilizes the medium
Starves the roots of O2 causing the plant to ferment sugars to survive (All plants do this it is how they survive floods)
Because it pulls energy from leaves it causes a fast fade that usually takes 3 to 7 days (varies with strain)
Makes dried bud smoke like it has a 10 day jar cure

Very basically it starts the cure before the plant is dead

It DOES NOT, increase trics, potency, resin


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Oct 9, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Quoting RM3 on boiling roots, from experiments 101 thread
> 
> Sterilizes the medium
> Starves the roots of O2 causing the plant to ferment sugars to survive (All plants do this it is how they survive floods)
> ...


Word


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 9, 2016)

Jackie moon


----------



## Sativied (Oct 10, 2016)

Wineballs F2 seed ^


----------



## budulyk (Oct 10, 2016)

not as frosty as most i seen here but not a bad effort #bagseed lol


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 11, 2016)

Another bagseed entry lol. Hawaii outdoor


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 11, 2016)

Night


----------



## CatSpeaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Willamette Valley Bagseed
The bud came from the plant on the left.


----------



## Jubilant (Oct 12, 2016)

I just lost my life to this thread


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Doc McPuffins (Oct 13, 2016)

I know this ain't even close to any other pic up here but its something. Haha


----------



## Javadog (Oct 13, 2016)

That looks fine and tasty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 13, 2016)

Doc McPuffins said:


> I know this ain't even close to any other pic up here but its something. Haha


shit yeah, i'd smoke that


----------



## jwreck (Oct 13, 2016)

No magic bottles, molasses or additives just jacks/calmag and quality genetics (bodhi)


----------



## bf80255 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sativied said:


> View attachment 3801425
> 
> View attachment 3801421
> 
> ...


U bred this?


----------



## Sativied (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah, though at f1 obviously still a work in progress.

A white sister:


----------



## Purpnugz (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Doc McPuffins (Oct 13, 2016)

No matter how many times I come in and out of this site my mouth waters EVERYTIME!! LOL good shit guys


----------



## Nu-Be (Oct 14, 2016)

bodhi's Cobra Lips


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 14, 2016)

'Soulmate' (Pinesoul Gogi f2 x Wookie 15) by Bodhi Seeds


----------



## Javadog (Oct 14, 2016)

Another win for Bohdi


----------



## Chizzarules (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 14, 2016)

fosty^
 
My fostiest^


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 14, 2016)

Here is another Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai ripening. This one looks like she is still packing on some frost. 

The frosty pheno I posted a while back looked amazing and smoked above average but this girl will take you on a trip if she is like the last one that looked like this. More Thai in her. But still plenty of original white widow to balance out the high.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 15, 2016)

Blue Lemon Thai also finishing.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 15, 2016)

GG#4 week 7 of flower


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> GG#4 week 7 of flower
> View attachment 3805316
> 
> View attachment 3805321


Boy that girl has big honkin' trichomes!


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 15, 2016)

The pics were taken with my samsung phone totally unedited-no filters or photoshop enhancing etc. Im gonna bust out the NIKON D60 for the harvest shots in the next week or so and see if I cant get some good macro shots


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm usin the first version of the IPhone 6 Plus but in a few more months I will get the new one with the upgraded camera that actually works with the bigger screen.


----------



## Saint Skinny (Oct 15, 2016)

Still vegging  hopefully when my autos start flowering they'll be worth sharing. Until then


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2016)

Not my frostiest but not bad for outdoor, Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) sat-dom pheno, ~9 weeks flowering, just about to get the chop...



Cheers


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Not my frostiest but not bad for outdoor, Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) sat-dom pheno, ~9 weeks flowering, just about to get the chop...
> 
> View attachment 3805454
> 
> Cheers


Lefty bounced back nice man


----------



## GroErr (Oct 15, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lefty bounced back nice man


I think you just coined a new training term on my thread, treefoliation - lmao. That tree branch that took out a section early on seems to have worked well


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

GroErr said:


> I think you just coined a new training term on my thread, treefoliation - lmao. That tree branch that took out a section early on seems to have worked well


I doubt the technique will catch on


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2016)

fireball nug



 
slymer nug


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 15, 2016)

Outdoor chopped 10 days ago...Stumbleberry


----------



## CatSpeaker (Oct 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> GG#4 week 7 of flower
> View attachment 3805316
> 
> View attachment 3805321


Damn! That is beautiful.


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 15, 2016)

tommarijuana said:


> View attachment 3805584 Outdoor chopped 10 days ago...Stumbleberry


Is that getaways stumbleberry?


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 15, 2016)

northeastmarco said:


> Is that getaways stumbleberry?


Yup the 1 and only...mushy's my son


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 15, 2016)

CatSpeaker said:


> Damn! That is beautiful.


Thank you. Its my second run with it and shes treating me a lot better than she did the first time now that I know what she likes.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 15, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you. Its my second run with it and shes treating me a lot better than she did the first time now that I know what she likes.


They say love is better the second time around...


----------



## Javadog (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow....target rich environment.....

Yes. I know what she needs. I take my time. She does better. 
I enjoy the whole process more. Yield increases.

LMAO, I am on-board!

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## darkzero (Oct 16, 2016)

Some sweet cheese got curing


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2016)

Jack Herer beginning of week 6 
White Widow, end of week 6


----------



## Jubilant (Oct 16, 2016)

My buddy just gave me this nug, it's making me pretty happy


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Jubilant (Oct 17, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> View attachment 3806943 View attachment 3806945


Droooling over here


----------



## Schmarmpit (Oct 17, 2016)

DNA - Tangilope. Fosty as a mug over here.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 17, 2016)

Schmarmpit said:


> DNA - Tangilope. Fosty as a mug over here.
> View attachment 3807430


I am not the biggest DNA fan but that is just beautiful. Nice job man.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 17, 2016)

Soulmate (Pinesoul x Wookie)


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 18, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Soulmate (Pinesoul x Wookie)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807504


That looks like jewelry! Bravo!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 18, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Soulmate (Pinesoul x Wookie)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807504


Item 9 ...... Illegal!


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 18, 2016)

?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2016)

watch pineapple express


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 18, 2016)

Oh hahaha


----------



## Javadog (Oct 18, 2016)

The opening was the best part of the film...Bleep Blorp!


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 18, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 18, 2016)

that some kind of haze maybe?


----------



## kmog33 (Oct 18, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that some kind of haze maybe?


IHG nitro cookies

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello, Sour Amnesia (Hortilab)


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2016)

Wasabi Shot said:


> Hello, Sour Amnesia (Hortilab)
> 
> View attachment 3808795


been looking at this strain for a min. Stilll gotta get some of those. How is she so far


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 19, 2016)

Here is a cured bud of Toxic Blue33.


----------



## Javadog (Oct 19, 2016)

Crusty!


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 19, 2016)

Unknown bagseed outdoor week 7 flower


----------



## vhawk (Oct 20, 2016)

My first try with Gorilla Glue 4. Almost threw it out cause the leaf twisting was making me worried. Dumbass newbie I am.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Oct 20, 2016)

vhawk said:


> My first try with Gorilla Glue 4. Almost threw it out cause the leaf twisting was making me worried. Dumbass newbie I am.


From seed? What breeder?


----------



## vhawk (Oct 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> From seed? What breeder?


GG4 from clone at a Portland Oregon dispensary. It's still a couple weeks or so from being done. Also running Pure UVB bulbs along with couple 1k watt HPS, and home built 740nm far red good night LED bar.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 20, 2016)

Soulmate - Bodhi Seeds


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2016)

vhawk said:


> GG4 from clone at a Portland Oregon dispensary. It's still a couple weeks or so from being done. Also running Pure UVB bulbs along with couple 1k watt HPS, and home built 740nm far red good night LED bar.


what light cycle do you run, using the FR light?


----------



## vhawk (Oct 20, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what light cycle do you run, using the FR light?


13 on, 11 off. Run the FR for 15 minutes. I run the AgroMax lights for 30 minutes. I burned the shit out of a test plant running it for 2 hours.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 20, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> View attachment 3809878



cave buds ^


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 20, 2016)

Dried small lower branch from unknown bagseed outdoor


----------



## Javadog (Oct 20, 2016)

I think that Crab Pot inspired that image Rog.

CP what made that crusty waterfall / StalagDank ? ?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 20, 2016)

vhawk said:


> My first try with Gorilla Glue 4. Almost threw it out cause the leaf twisting was making me worried. Dumbass newbie I am.


Sure don't look like a newbie grew that beauty. Next time you want to throw a plant out. I keep my trash can right by the back door. Just knock 3 times so I know your plant is in there


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 21, 2016)

Here is the next Blue Lemon Thai from seed frosting up super nice. It has been a challenge getting these Thai and diesel strains through transition. Their needs ramp up much more gradually than I expect for their size. 

This is the 4th one I have grown. It had a strange manganese deficiency for a minute. You can see the damage to the leaves in the foreground. I was sure it was going to be bugs but it was micronutrient deficiency or lock out. And it has not slowed this girl down one bit.


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 22, 2016)

Harvest time!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## @Norcali (Oct 23, 2016)

Mendobreath at 47 says into flower


----------



## shaggy340 (Oct 23, 2016)

9lb hammer came out pretty frosty


----------



## MonkeyPickAss (Oct 24, 2016)

A smaller bud from my auto WW. First grow.


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Oct 24, 2016)

My outdoor potplant, unknown strain. Harvested her today, not much sun anymore. Still have my bonsai to harvest ( but that hing deserves a topic  )


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 24, 2016)

Jack Herer going into week 7


----------



## Jubilant (Oct 24, 2016)

Mmmmm


----------



## Wasabi Shot (Oct 25, 2016)

darkzero said:


> been looking at this strain for a min. Stilll gotta get some of those. How is she so far


Hello, on a 10 seeds pack I get 2 main phenotypes, this one more Amnesia, more frosty with a lime taste, and a Sour Diesel one, more productive and fast flowering, less frosty with a sweet berries taste. Really enjoyed it, the Sour Amnesia on the first picture had been tested at 19.7% THC by AlphaCat at Spannbis 2015, strong cerebral high.

Here the SD phenotype: 
 

Best regards


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 25, 2016)

Herejuana x Jack33. Curing bud pics. Took out for pics during a burp of her jar.


----------



## Crab Pot (Oct 25, 2016)

'Soulmate' - green pheno



Lower bud:


----------



## darkzero (Oct 25, 2016)

Winter Rose S1 mango Pheno


----------



## GVMV (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 26, 2016)

Got a new macro lens for my phone.sorry,still working on it.
Candy train-guerilla grow


----------



## HighLowGrow (Oct 26, 2016)

BKR f3. Afghan Kush Ryder x Berry Ryder

Lime green pheno. Happy Wednesday fucknuts. Baby branch.


----------



## Overmonitor (Oct 26, 2016)

First one is Purple Dream about 56 days, 2nd is Raspberry Kush about 45 days, 3rd is Purple Dream again, 4th is Cornbread that had some minor light burn when my light dropped too close for a few minutes, but looks like it recovered nicely.


----------



## ChefT808 (Oct 27, 2016)

Finished unknown bagseed outdoor


----------



## Kevin Miser (Oct 28, 2016)

I am new on here, I have been growing since I was 12, I am 49 now. I have had good Teachers along the way,..and "Hands on experience" has also taught its Vallueble Lessons..I bought several types from THE SEED BANK OF HOLLAND back in 1989, 1990, ..then it got shut down in 1991 when Neville got Jailed in Australia, while there to visit his Folks..I grew his types, GARLIC BUD,..SKUNK#1,..and EARLY PEARL..while reading about his adventurous escape from Australia, after having been held for ONE YEAR without BAIL, his friend HOWARD MARX, I believe, if I recaall correctly, posted his bail for Nevil, with a verbal agreement of sorts..HIGH TIMES MAGAZINE was my window into Nevilles' adventures, and I have been a LOYAL FOLLOWER of NEVILLE for many, many years. I am an APPALACHIAN OUTLAW, of sorts, at least in the EYES OF THE LAW, ..because I got caught growing in 1995, and they called it "TRAFFICING IN DRUGS"..and I got the max..18 months in Prison..so i did my time, and continued to grow..it has always been an Obsession for me..
I have bought from many Seed Companies along the way, most were just avarage,..and some were dissapointing,..like, the LOW RIDER from B.C.BUD DEPOT..but Since I bought from OLD SCHOOL BREEDERS ASSOCIATION,..i am back in with NEVILS' famous STRAINS, and they grow well in the Ohio River Region, along the Ohio -West Virginia Border..Meigs County, Ohio Area,,Athens, Belpre, Marietta, Oh,, Parkersburg Wv..Rockport,Spencer,Point Pleasant, ect..
Here is a poor quality picture of some Black Tuna Buds I grew this past summer..


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 28, 2016)

Chernobyl day 36


----------



## boedhaspeaks (Oct 28, 2016)

This topic shows me that i have a lot to learn. Awesome buds and so much snow on it 
(but its illegal here so i have to do with what i got  )


----------



## darkzero (Oct 29, 2016)

Winter Rose S1 11 weeks Sativa dom with Indica leaves 5'7 almost done


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

Cross of Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream, she's only at Day 33 of ~60 



Cheers


----------



## LandAndHeir (Oct 29, 2016)

That looks awesome where is it from?


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

LandAndHeir said:


> That looks awesome where is it from?


It's my own cross, first couple of testers that made it to flowering (popped 6 and culled 4). The Blue Ripper is Blueberry x Jack The Ripper, have a great male of that cross and hit my Blue Dream pheno with that it to see what popped.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cross of Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream, she's only at Day 33 of ~60
> 
> View attachment 3817435
> 
> Cheers


Good looking cross man, should be a producer too


----------



## GroErr (Oct 29, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Good looking cross man, should be a producer too


Cheers @Bbcchance that would be a bonus, should be some good hash return there


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 29, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @Bbcchance that would be a bonus, should be some good hash return there


My new favorite hobby! Just used my bags last night for the first time....loving life today!


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 29, 2016)

Gg#4 at 50 days into flower


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 29, 2016)

You know you got a good cut when your fan leaves are as frosty as the "average Joe's" buds


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 29, 2016)

Mendo Breath 56 days


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2016)

dna sour kosher day 22 flower-she has a nice cherry/lemon starburst smell at the moment but plants rarely keep those young smells late in flower or in the smoke. Cheers 
Edit: After smelling again its the pink starburst I was thinking of which is strawberry not cherry. So smells like strawberry with hint of lemon sour.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 30, 2016)

Blue Lemon Thai #3


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 30, 2016)

Mendo Breath


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 31, 2016)

(Green crack x gdp) x afghan kush
Found a few phenos so far, its aight.. They got hit with another gdp, hopefully next round gets better


----------



## Six9 (Oct 31, 2016)

Some nice buds as always here, cheers. I'm looking forward to seeing how big and frosty these buds will get.
With a Dec 10th target harvest, these buds have a long way to go. Strain has shown strong resin production early on, stout genetics.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 1, 2016)

I've just about smoked all the dark devil I harvested. I'll wait around three to four weeks for these other four girls. The afghan kush was a freebie from the choice seedbank. I ordered the aurora indica and critical kush as a pic 'n mix. The northern lights I had from a previous order from Nirvana. The dark devil was grown under a 600w Viparspectra LED and the other four girls are under a 600 HPS. I used and am using GH Flora Series. I'm about to try their Maxi Series on my next cycle. I will post my journal and a smoke report after I've harvested and cured. 

Dark Devil - Sweet Seeds
   
afghan kush - world of seeds

 

northern lights - nirvana seeds



critical kush - barney's farm

 

aurora indica - nirvana seeds (sorry i took it under HPS)


----------



## 420producer (Nov 1, 2016)

pineapple express week 7
buddha's grapes week 7


----------



## 420producer (Nov 1, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I've just about smoked all the dark devil I harvested. I'll wait around three to four weeks for these other four girls. The afghan kush was a freebie from the choice seedbank. I ordered the aurora indica and critical kush as a pic 'n mix. The northern lights I had from a previous order from Nirvana. The dark devil was grown under a 600w Viparspectra LED and the other four girls are under a 600 HPS. I used and am using GH Flora Series. I'm about to try their Maxi Series on my next cycle. I will post my journal and a smoke report after I've harvested and cured.
> 
> Dark Devil - Sweet Seeds
> View attachment 3819912 View attachment 3819913 View attachment 3819914
> ...


how is that afgan kush?? looks awsome


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 1, 2016)

420producer said:


> how is that afgan kush?? looks awsome


It grew a little weird on me but I'm a relatively new grower. I went ahead and used some strings to trellis so the branches (lower branches) would sit right. This was my first trellis and I went ahead and did it to the critical kush and the aurora indica as well. I don't know how the afghan kush smokes because I haven't harvested but so far it has been easy to grow for me. The buds aren't as big as say the NL or CK but they seem _really_ compact. I won't handle them too much b/c I don't want to mess with the trykes. She was a freebie... I kept her and the NL after a mozzarella seedling and a diamond girl seedling didn't make it (mozz was a mutant and diamond girl stretched WAY too much, my fault admittedly). I'll probably upload my journal and a smoke/grow report w/pics of finished product after it's all said and done. And thank you for the compliment 

Edit: I've heard negative things about world of seeds but this plant will determine my opinion of them. The purp is the dark devil, which has an insanely good smell. The pic of the afghan kush is directly under the purp.


----------



## 420producer (Nov 1, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I've just about smoked all the dark devil I harvested. I'll wait around three to four weeks for these other four girls. The afghan kush was a freebie from the choice seedbank. I ordered the aurora indica and critical kush as a pic 'n mix. The northern lights I had from a previous order from Nirvana. The dark devil was grown under a 600w Viparspectra LED and the other four girls are under a 600 HPS. I used and am using GH Flora Series. I'm about to try their Maxi Series on my next cycle. I will post my journal and a smoke report after I've harvested and cured.
> 
> Dark Devil - Sweet Seeds
> View attachment 3819912 View attachment 3819913 View attachment 3819914
> ...


did that afgan kush . hermie on you??


----------



## 420producer (Nov 1, 2016)

i guess ill flush this week and give them like 10 hour of light. as you can see. the pineapple banged out. with just 3 weeks of veg. and the buddha's grape mother is now in flower week 3.. will not be wasting electricity with that strain again.. got strawberry banana sherbets going now .. looking like a cup winner. see my sour D in the back ground? its a monster...


----------



## 420producer (Nov 1, 2016)

420producer said:


> did that afgan kush . hermie on you??


my bad . the purple strain. did that hermied?


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 1, 2016)

420producer said:


> my bad . the purple strain. did that hermied?


The purple strain, dark devil, was an autoflower. No, not a single seed did I find. What made you ask?


----------



## cheeseofchud (Nov 1, 2016)

outdoor kimbo kush....


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 1, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> The purple strain, dark devil, was an autoflower. No, not a single seed did I find. What made you ask?


These kinda look  like male flowers


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> These kinda look View attachment 3820059 like male flowers


Oh okay. No, didn't find any seeds but maybe she was just starting to change? Idk, no seeds though.

edit: I think that that is just the pic? Illusion? That first circle, up top, that wasn't a seed pod or whatever. I think it is just a sugar leaf that resembles a hermie sack due to the angle of the pic.


----------



## GrowRock (Nov 1, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Oh okay. No, didn't find any seeds but maybe she was just starting to change? Idk, no seeds though.
> 
> edit: I think that that is just the pic? Illusion? That first circle, up top, that wasn't a seed pod or whatever. I think it is just a sugar leaf that resembles a hermie sack due to the angle of the pic.


What did you think of your viparspectra 600? What kind of g/w?


----------



## 420producer (Nov 1, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> The purple strain, dark devil, was an autoflower. No, not a single seed did I find. What made you ask?


now bro im not hating or anything so dont take that question personal.. ... i luv the purple trees, so i was just looking at your one pic and it was a close-up and i saw this . and if it did seed. i would like it. to grow. haha. ive never grew anything that dark.. i grew that a few years ago.. i think that was mendo purp..


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 1, 2016)

420producer said:


> now bro im not hating or anything so dont take that question personal.. ... i luv the purple trees, so i was just looking at your one pic and it was a close-up and i saw this . and if it did seed. i would like it. to grow. haha. ive never grew anything that dark.. i grew that a few years ago.. i think that was mendo purp..


You want purps try breeders boutique plemon, or tpr from docs dank, havent ran tpr yet but heres a Plemon shotdocs Tpr (triple purple rhino) is purple all the way down to the trichs though


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 1, 2016)

420producer said:


> now bro im not hating or anything so dont take that question personal.. ... i luv the purple trees, so i was just looking at your one pic and it was a close-up and i saw this . and if it did seed. i would like it. to grow. haha. ive never grew anything that dark.. i grew that a few years ago.. i think that was mendo purp..


No I didn't think that you were hating on me. I sincerely did want to know why you had asked was all. And @Bbcchance has a nice purp going ^^^ That looks like some fire  Rollitup has lots of good bud porn. I really enjoy growing.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 1, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> No I didn't think that you were hating on me. I sincerely did want to know why you had asked was all. And @Bbcchance has a nice purp going ^^^ That looks like some fire  Rollitup has lots of good bud porn. I really enjoy growing.


Lol, thanks man, but i cant really take credit thats all genes bro, you should see what some good growers do with those strains!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 1, 2016)

GrowRock said:


> What did you think of your viparspectra 600? What kind of g/w?


It did its job. The only reason I did an auto grow was b/c I knew that I'd be waiting for my photoperiods to come around (my cycle got interrupted). That was only my second grow. I felt that I got good results and sometimes cheaper does not necessarily mean crappy. I'd recommend the Viparspectra. It's only $200 USD on amazon. The tent I used, which in reality is a veg tent for me (I got my next cycle of photoperiods in there vegging already), is 3'3'5 if that gives you a better idea. This will work great for a veg tent for me but honestly I'd have to recommend either a bigger LED or a HPS for bigger tents/bigger grows (or in this case, quick little auto grows).

edit: here's where I got mine. It is actually cheaper now than when I purchased mine.  https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Reflector-Spectrum-Indoor-Plants/dp/B019ETLC7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478032305&sr=8-1&keywords=viparspectra+600w


----------



## 420producer (Nov 1, 2016)

i thought i saw one in the back ground. and im not hating on your grow one bit... looks awesome.. im hoping te sour D dont.. but its been inside . then outside. to back indoor. and when the homie got spooked. and thought they were males.cuz they were the only ones not flipping? but if males they would have been waiting with open pods.. right? but asked if i wanted back? so back outside they went.it took almost 3 weeks to start flowering now they are back inside and are monsters.. imma start these early next spring so they can get as tall as they want.. 8 ft ceiling sucks for these girls and the homie that passed them back to me. is stopping by.. cant wait to show him.. haha...


----------



## 420producer (Nov 1, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> It did its job. The only reason I did an auto grow was b/c I knew that I'd be waiting for my photoperiods to come around (my cycle got interrupted). That was only my second grow. I felt that I got good results and sometimes cheaper does not necessarily mean crappy. I'd recommend the Viparspectra. It's only $200 USD on amazon. The tent I used, which in reality is a veg tent for me (I got my next cycle of photoperiods in there vegging already), is 3'3'5 if that gives you a better idea. This will work great for a veg tent for me but honestly I'd have to recommend either a bigger LED or a HPS for bigger tents/bigger grows (or in this case, quick little auto grows).
> 
> edit: here's where I got mine. It is actually cheaper now than when I purchased mine.  https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA-Reflector-Spectrum-Indoor-Plants/dp/B019ETLC7M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478032305&sr=8-1&keywords=viparspectra+600w


sorry not trying to hate bro .your trees looked like fire..i just want to smoke some


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 1, 2016)

420producer said:


> sorry not trying to hate bro .your trees looked like fire..i just want to smoke some


You're quite alright & no offense taken.


----------



## 420producer (Nov 2, 2016)

ok back to the frostiest nuggs.


----------



## 420producer (Nov 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> You want purps try breeders boutique plemon, or tpr from docs dank, havent ran tpr yet but heres a Plemon shotView attachment 3820213docs Tpr (triple purple rhino) is purple all the way down to the trichs though


im lucky that i live in a state where i can pretty much get any strain out there. so right now in doing the last of these buddha grapes. just not the heavy yielder. So i switched to strawberry banana sherbets. looking like they will bang out.. only in week 3 of bloom. so not much to look at..
So the eternal search continues for the plant that will veg a day and bloom in just a week or 2.. and get a lbs a watt. happy growing


----------



## MGrow2016 (Nov 3, 2016)

I have six plants but i only put up 2 on rollitup. First grow & bag seeds. Split the main hubs intentionally to double my trichs. . Never a issue with any of them IMO. Stay frosty my friends.


----------



## Doomhammer69 (Nov 3, 2016)

I need a better camera, those girls were FUZZY, they were so frosty, like a velvet poster


----------



## Doc McPuffins (Nov 3, 2016)

8 weeks into flower. I think she might be ready. what do u guys think


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2016)

close but not quite, i like to see a reddish tinge on those little sugar leaves, but thats my preference


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Nov 3, 2016)

My Momma always said, she will always be proud of me, so long as I do my best. These are two phenos of a cross I have been trying to selwctively breed. Still a ways to go to stabilize, but I think Momma would be proud. Ats tha best I can do


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 3, 2016)

Cabinet Cropper said:


> View attachment 3822048 View attachment 3822049 View attachment 3822051
> My Momma always said, she will always be proud of me, so long as I do my best. These are two phenos of a cross I have been trying to selwctively breed. Still a ways to go to stabilize, but I think Momma would be proud. Ats tha best I can do


Will you share what the genetics are, @Cabinet Cropper ?


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Nov 3, 2016)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Will you share what the genetics are, @Cabinet Cropper ?


Breeders Boutique Deep Psychosis x Breeders Boutique Hot Dog x Sour Cherry (hermied). The resulting seeds were grown out and then hit with pollen from a selfed Deep Psychosis (double serrated leaf pheno) this is the result. So far, inherent herm trait seems gone....trying hard, I have not been able to stress the offspring to herm. A work in progredd no doubt. All future generations will be selectively bred and crossed, and then bx to the double leaf serrated Deep Psychosis, until I get my holy grail mum


----------



## PCXV (Nov 3, 2016)

Doomhammer69 said:


> I need a better camera, those girls were FUZZY, they were so frosty, like a velvet poster


Looks awesome, what strain?


----------



## Doomhammer69 (Nov 3, 2016)

PCXV said:


> Looks awesome, what strain?


Hurricane (panama punch x La confidential ) it has a wonderful fruity mango smell,


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 3, 2016)

Cabinet Cropper said:


> Breeders Boutique Deep Psychosis x Breeders Boutique Hot Dog x Sour Cherry (hermied). The resulting seeds were grown out and then hit with pollen from a selfed Deep Psychosis (double serrated leaf pheno) this is the result. So far, inherent herm trait seems gone....trying hard, I have not been able to stress the offspring to herm. A work in progredd no doubt. All future generations will be selectively bred and crossed, and then bx to the double leaf serrated Deep Psychosis, until I get my holy grail mum


Nice cross! Hows the scent?


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Nov 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice cross! Hows the scent?


 
About Like That! Fuel & Skunk with a hint of ....hard to describe....floral cucumber, dandelions, and a hint of dog piss. ( in a good way, if that is even possible) it is giving my scrubbers and 03 a run for their money, but it is under control. I watered the other day, and barely grazed a plant with my sleeve, and absolutely reaked for the rest of the day, to the point where I had to go change shirts.


----------



## Six9 (Nov 3, 2016)

Ooh this mainline girl is budding up nicely. Leaves look heat stressed but I'm pretty sure it's genetics. Five weeks of flower left, stay healthy girl..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 3, 2016)

MGrow2016 said:


> I have six plants but i only put up 2 on rollitup. First grow & bag seeds. Split the main hubs intentionally to double my trichs. . Never a issue with any of them IMO. Stay frosty my friends.
> View attachment 3821784 View attachment 3821785 View attachment 3821786


You did what to double your trichs?


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 4, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> You did what to double your trichs?


I think he means he topped the plant?


----------



## 420producer (Nov 4, 2016)

MGrow2016 said:


> I have six plants but i only put up 2 on rollitup. First grow & bag seeds. Split the main hubs intentionally to double my trichs. . Never a issue with any of them IMO. Stay frosty my friends.
> View attachment 3821784 View attachment 3821785 View attachment 3821786


nice / whats the strain?


----------



## MGrow2016 (Nov 4, 2016)

High stress technique in flower. Splitting the main hub (stem). This is another much smaller plant. Not the best pic but it shows what I mean to give you an idea. Did this on all 6 plants.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 4, 2016)

MGrow2016 said:


> High stress technique in flower. Splitting the main hub (stem). This is another much smaller plant. Not the best pic but it shows what I mean to give you an idea. Did this on all 6 plants. View attachment 3822371


Do you mean to stress the plant this way? In hope it produces more resin glands from the stress?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 4, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I think he means he topped the plant?


I don't think so


----------



## MGrow2016 (Nov 4, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Do you mean to stress the plant this way? In hope it produces more resin glands from the stress?


Yes exactly. In just 2 days they more than doubled on every cola. Worked 6 out of 6 plants for me. Most MJ plants are very resilient, it healed 100% within 5 days. Sorry for the confusion. Lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 4, 2016)

Hmmm, ive done that a few times on accident lol


----------



## MGrow2016 (Nov 4, 2016)

Not sure of the strain cause its just bag seed from some smoke a few months ago. But it does have a strong skunk/sour diesel type smell. The person that grew it didn't do it right. So in return i pulled out some seeds ( havent had seedy bud in 10 yrs) and decided to grow them.


----------



## MGrow2016 (Nov 4, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Hmmm, ive done that a few times on accident lol


Lmao i used a sharp knife i brought back from Iraq 10 years ago but i suppose if you bend them to much shit can hit the fan real quick.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 4, 2016)

MGrow2016 said:


> Lmao i used a sharp knife i brought back from Iraq 10 years ago but i suppose if you bend them to much shit can hit the fan real quick.


It can, but bent wire works wonders, i wish now i would have been paying attention, i wasnt trying to stress a response in the plant so i didnt watch for one, i like to take before and after pics just for self reference when i try something odd or different.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 4, 2016)

I am reminded of super-cropping.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 4, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> It can, but bent wire works wonders, i wish now i would have been paying attention, i wasnt trying to stress a response in the plant so i didnt watch for one, i like to take before and after pics just for self reference when i try something odd or different.


Odd and different

Spacers after stretch working well
Then & now
Day 35 now


----------



## GrandfatherRat (Nov 4, 2016)

MGrow2016 said:


> Yes exactly. In just 2 days they more than doubled on every cola. Worked 6 out of 6 plants for me. Most MJ plants are very resilient, it healed 100% within 5 days. Sorry for the confusion. Lol


Awesome, never seen this particular trick before, but it seems very low tech and simple to employ. I've seen plants rebound in amazing ways in veg stage, but never this kind of response to stress in bloom.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 5, 2016)

MGrow2016 said:


> Yes exactly. In just 2 days they more than doubled on every cola. Worked 6 out of 6 plants for me. Most MJ plants are very resilient, it healed 100% within 5 days. Sorry for the confusion. Lol


No confusion I guessed right. I just have not heard of plant abuse to make more resin since the old days. Well except for uv exposure now. 

Have you done a control plant without splitting the stem to be sure?


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 5, 2016)

Jbombers Gorilla Bubble cut ...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 5, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No confusion I guessed right. I just have not heard of plant abuse to make more resin since the old days. Well except for uv exposure now.
> 
> Have you done a control plant without splitting the stem to be sure?


The same happened to me except i believe its from low turgor pressure playing an optical illusion and not plant self defence lol. By the end of flower the split branch had the same quality buds as the branches that weren't broken.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 5, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> Jbombers Gorilla Bubble cutView attachment 3823151 ...


Now that is frosty!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 5, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> The same happened to me except i believe its from low turgor pressure playing an optical illusion and not plant self defence lol. By the end of flower the split branch had the same quality buds as the branches that weren't broken.


I didn't say I believed it worked. But showing a split clone next to an un split one with the frostier results would warrant a second look.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 5, 2016)

I am never gonna beat that Gorilla bubble for resin gland content but I like Sativa heavy hybrids anyway. And you sure can't always judge the complex high's they bring by amount of frost. 

But some of them are pretty frosty so here is the second try of Blue Lemon Thai for my garden. Harvested tonight. Finger hash I smoked hours ago still kickin' strong. This one is fuelly smelling with a hint of lemon and diesel strong.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 5, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I am never gonna beat that Gorilla bubble for resin gland content but I like Sativa heavy hybrids anyway. And you sure can't always judge the complex high's they bring by amount of frost.
> 
> But some of them are pretty frosty so here is the second try of Blue Lemon Thai for my garden. Harvested tonight. Finger hash I smoked hours ago still kickin' strong. This one is fuelly smelling with a hint of lemon and diesel strong.
> 
> View attachment 3823194 View attachment 3823195 View attachment 3823196


8-9wk super nice.


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 5, 2016)

Gg#4 at 55 days into flower.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 5, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Gg#4 at 55 days into flower.View attachment 3823337 View attachment 3823338


Nice! Does yours have the twisty leaves?


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 5, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Nice! Does yours have the twisty leaves?


Yes it does


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 5, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Yes it does


Clone or seed. If seed could you supply breeder. Thanks looks dank


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 5, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Clone or seed. If seed could you supply breeder. Thanks looks dank


This is the gg4 clone that is all over CA and elsewhere


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 5, 2016)

We'll never get one this way. Curious how much for a clone.


----------



## CallmeTex (Nov 5, 2016)

KO Kush furry frosty


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 6, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> 8-9wk super nice.


Thank you

This one went 11.5 weeks. Not sure where the 8-9 wks came from.

I harvest every week or two so maybe I showed another plant?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 6, 2016)

Here's one that came from a bud seed likely pollinated by a stressed out Greenbud (Ed Rosenthal Super Bud Hybrid) that had 1 male flower. 

The result. A stressed out (unrelated to the herm)
Citral x Pow33 x Greenbud. She had uptake problems from the beginning. I nursed her because the other seed found and planted produced real fire. 

Too bad. We won't see her again but look at the delicate trichomes. There are quite a few amazing plants melded together in this weird hybrid.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 6, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thank you
> 
> This one went 11.5 weeks. Not sure where the 8-9 wks came from.
> 
> I harvest every week or two so maybe I showed another plant?


Just asking if took 8-9 wks my bad


----------



## vhawk (Nov 6, 2016)

Blueberry hybrid, from Southern Oregon seeds. 68 days in flower. Just chopped last night. I think that would be my fourth completed grow. 
I'm a novice smoker and grower. But here's what I can tell you if from the first blueberry I smoked, it was a very nice mellow sociable High. The kind of buzz that would work great if you were around a campfire just chilling out drinking beer and laughing with friends. Life is good


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 6, 2016)

very nice


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 6, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I didn't say I believed it worked. But showing a split clone next to an un split one with the frostier results would warrant a second look.


i didn't say you did, believe me i was thinking the same thing as you lol. 
i didnt wanna directly quote and start an argument, but i was hinting for the same reevaluation just as you were


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 6, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> i didn't say you did, believe me i was thinking the same thing as you lol.
> i didnt wanna directly quote and start an argument, but i was hinting for the same reevaluation just as you were


I live out here in the woods. And the old farmers talk of driving nails in stems and splitting plants. And these things are huge trees. 

Then they hang them upside down so all the thc can run down to the buds. 

There is no confusion between us brother.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 7, 2016)

sometimes old farmers tricks actually work, and sometimes they don't. because there are smart old farmers who know their shit, and there are dumbass old farmers who learned how to grow one thing and struggled with that their whole lives.
just like everything else in life.
my grandma used to tell me if i found a penny, i was supposed to pick it up and put it in my shoe, for good luck. all that ever got me was a callus


----------



## HandyGringo (Nov 7, 2016)

Holy shit my plant is put to shame in this thread, so fucking frosty some of these strains. 

*First time grow - Blue dream*


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sometimes old farmers tricks actually work, and sometimes they don't. because there are smart old farmers who know their shit, and there are dumbass old farmers who learned how to grow one thing and struggled with that their whole lives.
> just like everything else in life.
> my grandma used to tell me if i found a penny, i was supposed to pick it up and put it in my shoe, for good luck. all that ever got me was a callus


If oldschool monocropping assholes had listened to native americans or at least tried to follow some of the permaculture practices that were here prior to "farms" they may have had an even better "set of tricks" to play with. Where i live the best farmers are 1. natives who abstain from alcohol. 2. Folks who moved from philly,NYC,CONN,MASS, San FRAN (once the yuppies came) so they could have a long private driveway and lots of decent soils to play with for there "hobbies" See up here alot of folks realized back in the late 90's that the system had failed us farmers in this country, so as the saying goes the tough get going or create their own system!
I have SEEN with my own eyes native farmers using contractor trash bags in a white pine tree(usually 25-30 feet up) growing herbs! I was only 12 at the time but i distinctly remember those weird ass tricks. Guys in school were grafting cannabis with blueberry plants lmao! 

Ok sorry about my rambling its an issue for me i struggle with daily........
koma's golden dome special here.......but damn is she frosty!


----------



## elkamino (Nov 7, 2016)

In House OG Ghost Pie X Animal Cookies
9 days since soak


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 7, 2016)

Where the heck everyone get these kick ass cameras? Guess I should search threads


----------



## Javadog (Nov 7, 2016)

Seriously.....crystal studded embryos!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 7, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Holy shit my plant is put to shame in this thread, so fucking frosty some of these strains.
> 
> *First time grow - Blue dream*


No it isn't. She looks great!


----------



## killAgreenguy (Nov 7, 2016)

View attachment 3825584suplerglue from ca clone only week before finish Finished no cure shit will look better in a few weeks
iPhone pics no filters


----------



## HandyGringo (Nov 7, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> No it isn't. She looks great!


Thanks man, I just think there's some serious frosty monsters in here. Not sure what it comes down to. Strain? Or lucky pheno? Or grow medium? Light? Nutes?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 7, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> Thanks man, I just think there's some serious frosty monsters in here. Not sure what it comes down to. Strain? Or lucky pheno? Or grow medium? Light? Nutes?


All of those things contribute. But more frost does not always mean better weed in my experience.


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 8, 2016)

Gg4


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 8, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Where the heck everyone get these kick ass cameras? Guess I should search threads



You can use a decent jeweler's loupe to get pics like this. Or add in a good background light.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 8, 2016)

Got a loupe think mine must be a shitty one. Any preference on a good loup. Mine is small too


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 8, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Got a loupe think mine must be a shitty one. Any preference on a good loup. Mine is small too


I've only got a piddly 10x. But like 60 to 100x are about where its at for looking at Mary.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 8, 2016)

Here's a macro shot of some mint done with a 10x loupe and a galaxy note 3 phone.

One day I'll post my hopefully-maybe frosty buds.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009WG1MQY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
good for when you can't move a plant
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017SC2IYI/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
good for when you can

not gonna say either is professional quality, but good for the price


----------



## elkamino (Nov 8, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Where the heck everyone get these kick ass cameras? Guess I should search threads


I use a Canon digital SLR with bright lenses.

To get the sharp macro with good depth of field I add cheapo extension rings similar to these:

https://www.amazon.com/BiG-DIGITAL-Close-Up-Extension-Digital/dp/B00RUAAEVI/ref=sr_1_1?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1478625932&sr=1-1&keywords=extension+rings+camera

Lots of white light, from multiple sides, often helps too.


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 8, 2016)

Purple Trainwreck x Dirty Harry


----------



## Sativied (Nov 8, 2016)

Toaster79 said:


> Purple Trainwreck x Dirty Harry


Looks delicious


----------



## Toaster79 (Nov 8, 2016)

Sativied said:


> Looks delicious


Tastes delicious too. It's got that floral scent and taste of PT that's almost covered by sourish sweetish berries smell and taste comming from DH with just a hint of funk in the background. DH is DeezyD x Hashberry (Mandala) where Hashberry is pretty darn dominant. The DH male I found and crossed with PT was a perfect representation of that Hashberry. DeezyD is a ECSD cross and gives some fuelly aroma to the mix.

This is the male used in this cross:

 

Greasy, sticky and smelly as fook. Too bad the cross is herm prone. Found some nanners at harvest but no seeds.


----------



## HandyGringo (Nov 9, 2016)

Not sure if I'm breaking a rule by posting again.. But she gets frostier and frostier every day. Day 42 of flowering currently, can't wait to see her by the end of flower..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 9, 2016)

rules?....theres rules?


----------



## Hawoodrose (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello RIU !

Just want to share my last shoot of the Cream Caramel from sweetseeds.


----------



## budulyk (Nov 9, 2016)

thought id share some pics of my delicious candy need to get a few clearer pics but u get the idea after seeing the pics @Hawoodrose posted makes ya realise how much beauty you can capture with a good camera great work dood off to find a new camera lol


----------



## northeastmarco (Nov 9, 2016)

Some really great pics lately guys,here's cherry blast, guerilla grown


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 9, 2016)

Best I can do fo


budulyk said:


> thought id share some pics of my delicious candy need to get a few clearer pics but u get the idea after seeing the pics @Hawoodrose posted makes ya realise how much beauty you can capture with a good camera great work dood off to find a new camera lol
> View attachment 3827126 View attachment 3827127 View attachment 3827128 View attachment 3827129


actuly got a couple of these 2- wks old. Could you tell me about stretch On these after flip. 1x 2x etc. thanks 
Beauty's for sure


----------



## elkamino (Nov 9, 2016)

Frozen Jack
(Sin City Frozen Tangerines x TGA Jack the Ripper)


----------



## budulyk (Nov 9, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Best I can do fo
> 
> actuly got a couple of these 2- wks old. Could you tell me about stretch On these after flip. 1x 2x etc. thanks
> Beauty's for sure


Funny u should ask that this one hit the top of the tent almost only topped once had red spec cfl above it aswell as 400w hps not the biggest buds ive seen unless its packing it on late strech lasted the full 2 weeks of transition id say put on half to almost it's size again so yea not far off doubled took more sativa ull love the smell my fave so far to grow and look at hopefully to smoke too  If u click my journal theres pics right from veg hope this helps good luck and happy growing


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 9, 2016)

One of Noyds gorilla bubble cuts is frosting up some...


----------



## HandyGringo (Nov 10, 2016)

tonygreen said:


> One of Noyds gorilla bubble cuts is frosting up some...
> 
> View attachment 3827243 View attachment 3827244


did you supercrop it in flowering?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 10, 2016)

think its just heavy


----------



## Urbz (Nov 10, 2016)

Chernobyl accidentally crossed with either Jillybean, Cotton Candy or Brice Banner.


----------



## LandAndHeir (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## LandAndHeir (Nov 10, 2016)

Got purps?


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 10, 2016)

O


HandyGringo said:


> did you supercrop it in flowering?


Heavy and floppy glue leaner ha.


----------



## CallmeTex (Nov 10, 2016)

Couple Fireballs phenos @ day 41 Grea hee hessyyy


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 11, 2016)

I posted a critical kush pic with some other strains and some purp earlier. Here's the finished product of the critical kush. Not done curing yet.


----------



## SlimTim (Nov 11, 2016)

Wiseguy Wet Dream
Cured

Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 11, 2016)

GG4 x Longbottomleaf at day 38.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice! I just popped my first LBL....old Tolkien lover and just had
to grab that one! (looked to be a nice cross itself...can you add any
thing about that parent?) Great work.


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 11, 2016)

It's my first try with those genetics. They were a freebie from Great Lakes Genetics' house brand, Bad Dog Genetics, when I made a 420 purchase. Seem good to me! Smells like mint chocolate chip ice cream.

Here's another freebie, a high CBD strain - Barefoot Doctor - looking like a wild child 3" under the COB.


----------



## Paraplant (Nov 12, 2016)

Northern lights 40 days old


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Couple of related chucks frosting up nicely...

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper) x HSO Blue Dream tester @day 48:



Blue Ripper F2/P3 @day 33:



Cheers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2016)

damn that blue ripper looks nice


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> damn that blue ripper looks nice


Thanks Roger, most potent girl in the garden right now and finishes in 8 weeks


----------



## green217 (Nov 12, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Couple Fireballs phenos @ day 41 Grea hee hessyyy
> View attachment 3827884
> View attachment 3827887


fireball is one of my all-time favorite strains. The body stone is incredible. Yours look fantastic! Breeders boutique has some fire genetics over there


----------



## budulyk (Nov 13, 2016)

a green poison i just harvested


----------



## Uberknot (Nov 13, 2016)

Baby Bud Frost! 3 weeks. Smells like Dead Skunk.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 14, 2016)

Dogbud at week 4


----------



## lex660nm (Nov 14, 2016)

here is some pics of auto Colorado cookies from Dutch passion on days79/80 from seed in 11l airpot With Coco


----------



## lex660nm (Nov 14, 2016)

last pic is Shorter more gassy and sorbet like kushier pheno 2,the others are the biggest pheno 1 With some fruityness and mint.


----------



## TheeMagnificent (Nov 14, 2016)

frosty in here! burr!


----------



## HandyGringo (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## lex660nm (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 14, 2016)

Pretty happy with the results on this one


----------



## lex660nm (Nov 14, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Pretty happy with the results on this oneView attachment 3830776


i bet we all would be, only sour looseres wont admit that looks Nice


----------



## lex660nm (Nov 14, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Pretty happy with the results on this oneView attachment 3830776


what strain btw ?


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 14, 2016)

lex660nm said:


> what strain btw ?


Thats my barneys farm pineapple chunk that i kept, smells and tates like juicy fruit gum, kicks ya right in the balls and makes time fly by before you know it, not for days when shit needs done for sure lol


----------



## Javadog (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice. I found PC to be a strong breed too.


----------



## lex660nm (Nov 14, 2016)

smoked Barneys Vanilla kush and cookies kush and both where very Nice,the cookies best thou


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2016)

the hempybucket skywalker auto i'm running for the comparative grow. interesting bud structure, genetic foxtailing, this plant has never seen 85 degrees


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Nov 14, 2016)

Breeders Boutique - Deep Psychosis x (Hot Dog x Sour Cherry)... Flushing and getting ready to harvest.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 15, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> GG4 x Longbottomleaf at day 38.
> 
> View attachment 3828163
> 
> ...


Just got 2 packs of starfighter x long bottom leaf. Hope they look like that lol


----------



## lex660nm (Nov 15, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Just got 2 packs of starfighter x long bottom leaf. Hope they look like that lol


looking Nice as fuck mate  good work, im going to order some gg4 Genetics but need advice on who has the best most stable and not hermie proned as i hear many say about gsc and gg4 or gg12 and their crosses..

is that week 4-5 Bloom and about 3-5 left or ?


----------



## The Elvis (Nov 15, 2016)

here are some Mephisto genetics grape crinkle X 3 bears OG!! 57 days old from sprout!!

 



They need a few more weeks and a flush!! killer auto genetics!!!





Fastbuds American Autoflowers!!! G14!


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Nov 15, 2016)

Paraplant said:


> Northern lights 40 days oldView attachment 3828884


Which breeder's northern lights are you running, @Paraplant?


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 15, 2016)

The White at 48 days into flower.


----------



## CallmeTex (Nov 15, 2016)

green217 said:


> fireball is one of my all-time favorite strains. The body stone is incredible. Yours look fantastic! Breeders boutique has some fire genetics over there


Nice mane, how long did you're plants go for? Thanks for the complement, I have 4 Qrazy Quakes in early flower now, pretty excited about those girls too!


----------



## green217 (Nov 15, 2016)

CallmeTex said:


> Nice mane, how long did you're plants go for? Thanks for the complement, I have 4 Qrazy Quakes in early flower now, pretty excited about those girls too!


it's been awhile but I'd say between 9 and 10 weeks. I also have some qrazy quakes going. As well as some Fireball and 1 dog Fem. I've been running their gear for a couple years now straight. And I've always been more than pleased with the results of everything I've ran. Throw some pictures of that qrazy Quake up on the Breeders Boutique thread in seed bank reviews. I'd like to see it expecially when it starts flowering good.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Nov 15, 2016)

Sham first pic. These I got from a breeder in Colorado this past spring of all places Craigslist. Lol. So don't think these are shaman from places I seen. 

The next is white widow got through Herbies. First purchase overseas. Build yielder. Check my out my thread Pigs grow! 
Day 49/7wks


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 15, 2016)

Purple Rose
 

Sour Ape 
 

Cherry Cookies 


Sour Dubb s2


----------



## Javadog (Nov 15, 2016)

I just love it when the Hammer falls!


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 16, 2016)

thats powdered sugar, you cheatin motherfuckers


----------



## Paraplant (Nov 16, 2016)

Embarrassed to say I don't know. It came from a friends cousins, friends, friend believe it or not, crazy I know. This is my first experience with Northern Lights so the only reason I am confident that it is a Northern Lights strain to begin with is because all the people involved have a real passion for growing as much as those people here I see. 


Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Which breeder's northern lights are you running, @Paraplant?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2016)

Durban Poison


----------



## Paraplant (Nov 16, 2016)

Anyone use greenhouse seeds? Its been 12 years I've been propagating their lemon skunk and she needs a jumpstart. That was the last time I ordered seeds. I've been thinking about ordering more lemon skunk seeds from them in hopes of re-invigorating my current stock by pollinating with a lemon skunk male. I don't want to change it though. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 16, 2016)

There isn't anything wrong with doing that. You have to find the right male. Selecting males is just as important as selecting your females... You never know you might find something better. 

Will pull this Lucky Charms and GG#4 bx1 this weekend ..
 
 

GG#4 BX1


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 16, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> There isn't anything wrong with doing that. You have to find the right male. Selecting males is just as important as selecting your females... You never know you might find something better.
> 
> Will pull this Lucky Charms and GG#4 bx1 this weekend ..
> View attachment 3832674
> ...


Man that lucky charms looks super potent.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 17, 2016)

Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai #5


----------



## lex660nm (Nov 17, 2016)

Paraplant said:


> Anyone use greenhouse seeds? Its been 12 years I've been propagating their lemon skunk and she needs a jumpstart. That was the last time I ordered seeds. I've been thinking about ordering more lemon skunk seeds from them in hopes of re-invigorating my current stock by pollinating with a lemon skunk male. I don't want to change it though. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


ive run their lemon skunk but ended With 3 phenos without limonine/citrus terps,lol. so it was not what i was after,their super lemon haze is much better imo, but what i grew several times that i really love from Gh is their Trainwreck, its insane triched out very consistent and little phenovariation and great yielder at the same time as potent as fuck, but its actually looks so fucking triched out at day 40 that you think you got a fast pheno, no you dont, it packs on more and more and then some, more like a 65-70 day flower i say,heard some run it far longer too but,yeah you know......


----------



## CallmeTex (Nov 17, 2016)

green217 said:


> it's been awhile but I'd say between 9 and 10 weeks. I also have some qrazy quakes going. As well as some Fireball and 1 dog Fem. I've been running their gear for a couple years now straight. And I've always been more than pleased with the results of everything I've ran. Throw some pictures of that qrazy Quake up on the Breeders Boutique thread in seed bank reviews. I'd like to see it expecially when it starts flowering good.


Okay, will do.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2016)

Current run at Day 52...

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x HSO Blue Dream P1:




Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x HSO Blue Dream P2:




Cheers


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2016)

Current run at Day 37...

HSO Blue Dream:



Jack The Ripper:



Cheers


----------



## beanzz (Nov 17, 2016)

The buds in the center are my blue dream/ pck cross. The buds around the edges are 6 strains from kind love dispensary in Denver  for context.

Cookies at the 1:00 position, golden goat at 9:00, and bordello at the 7:00 position.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 17, 2016)

Dogbud with about 2 weeks left. As I flush, it will turn purple.


----------



## tonygreen (Nov 18, 2016)

Bobbos Gorilla bubble at 6.5 weeks...


----------



## Uberknot (Nov 18, 2016)

More baby bud frost!  just hit 4 weeks


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2016)

Cuvee, TGA, day 49
 

Goji OG, Bodhi
 

Lightsaber, Exotic Genetix
 

Bluepit, Breeders Boutique


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2016)

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, Bodhi, day 49

#9
 

#6
 

#7


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 18, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, Bodhi, day 49
> 
> #9
> View attachment 3833510
> ...


What is the nose like on those beauties?


----------



## green217 (Nov 18, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, Bodhi, day 49
> 
> #9
> View attachment 3833510
> ...


Been wanting to run some Bodhi gear for a while now. Yours look dank, and seem to yield nice too. Good stuff!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 18, 2016)

Time to change your handle numberone! So clean, so frosty!


----------



## beanzz (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## tonygreen (Nov 18, 2016)

Beanzz... that is insanity on a stick. Beautiful work chap. 
I'd love to roast a fat hog leg of that!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 18, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> What is the nose like on those beauties?


Loud and beautiful, #7 is straight up cherries, #10 also leans towards cherries. The other two I can't quite put my finger on at the moment. I'll be sending some samples off to a grower who's flowered a couple of packs of SSDD to see what characteristics have come through.



green217 said:


> Been wanting to run some Bodhi gear for a while now. Yours look dank, and seem to yield nice too. Good stuff!


Thanks Green. I like to try a lot of different breeders and have not been disappointed with any of the Bodhi strains I've flowered so far.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 18, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> More baby bud frost!  just hit 4 weeksView attachment 3833503View attachment 3833516


Plants look fantastic. Great work!


----------



## Uberknot (Nov 18, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Plants look fantastic. Great work!


Hey thanks I am loving this and the Skunk smell is just a plus!!  and Running out of room....lol!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 18, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Hey thanks I am loving this and the Skunk smell is just a plus!!  and Running out of room....lol!


Yeah they tell you how great you're doing by taking up all of your room. I've lost 2 rooms in my house already.


----------



## vhawk (Nov 19, 2016)

Frosty   right? Gorilla Glue #4. Trimmed and just pulled from the drying rack. And a nice cola of Blueberry right after trimming.
Almost threw the gorilla glue out in veg cause I panicked and thought I had broad mites. False alarm.
I'm new but learning all the time.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 19, 2016)

vhawk said:


> Frosty right? Gorilla Glue #4. Trimmed and just pulled from the drying rack. And a nice cola of Blueberry right after trimming.
> Almost threw the gorilla glue out in veg cause I panicked and thought I had broad mites. False alarm.
> I'm new but learning all the time.


Good thing you didn't give up on the glue. Your buds look wonderful.


----------



## vhawk (Nov 19, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Good thing you didn't give up on the glue. Your buds look wonderful.


They smell amazing. What I've read so far says if I want faster growth go hydro, for flavor soil wins. I went soil. No regrets. The citrus and pine smell is intoxicating on its own. Worth the trouble of all the amendments; azomite, dolomite, greensand, different flavor guano, kelp, blood meal, bone meal, coffee grounds, Mammoth P. I'm having fun.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 19, 2016)

vhawk said:


> They smell amazing. What I've read so far says if I want faster growth go hydro, for flavor soil wins. I went soil. No regrets. The citrus and pine smell is intoxicating on its own. Worth the trouble of all the amendments; azomite, dolomite, greensand, different flavor guano, kelp, blood meal, bone meal, coffee grounds, Mammoth P. I'm having fun. View attachment 3834154


That sounds amazing


----------



## mikegkush (Nov 19, 2016)

Fast buds gsc auto. chopping tomorrow, 48 days from sprout.....not bad!!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 19, 2016)

Here is an update on the Citral x Pow33 x Greenbud I posted a bit back. She is about ready. It is hard to read her. She has landrace sativa type resin glands and some are turning purple and some are staying clear. And the rest are nice and frosty. 

She had uptake problems from the start but seems to have filled in pretty nice. Here are some bud shots I just took at the end of their light period. 

Seriously sad looking plant but the buds are beautiful. I'm glad I stuck with her.


----------



## HandyGringo (Nov 19, 2016)

Pic dump.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

The magnificent strains we produce in our tiny, secluded places on the planet.
These are from my secluded place.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper) x HSO Blue Dream tester, almost there at Day 55...






Cheers


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 19, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Nice!


Cheers, can't wait to taste it, it's killing me, first of 2 testers and popped a frosty


----------



## budulyk (Nov 20, 2016)

delicious candy on harvest day


----------



## trich0me$ (Nov 20, 2016)

budulyk said:


> delicious candy on harvest day
> View attachment 3835302 View attachment 3835304 View attachment 3835306 View attachment 3835305 View attachment 3835303


Beautiful buds good work
What was the harvest weight ?


----------



## budulyk (Nov 20, 2016)

trich0me$ said:


> Beautiful buds good work
> What was the harvest weight ?


ill get back to you on that took some pics ive gotta get it on the line to dry but ended smoking some of my last harvest (green poison) and now i just feel lazy lol keep saying to myself ill cut it after this next j


----------



## GroErr (Nov 20, 2016)

Jack The Ripper, Day 40 of ~60...



Cheers


----------



## mikegkush (Nov 20, 2016)

Update.... looking good


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 20, 2016)

E


GroErr said:


> Cheers, can't wait to taste it, it's killing me, first of 2 testers and popped a frosty


Enjoying mine now.


tonygreen said:


> Bobbos Gorilla bubble at 6.5 weeks...View attachment 3833470 View attachment 3833471 View attachment 3833472


That's what I'm talking about! Beautiful!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 20, 2016)

TGA PlushBerry Phenotype 2 and Phenotype 1(Purple)


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 20, 2016)

T


vhawk said:


> They smell amazing. What I've read so far says if I want faster growth go hydro, for flavor soil wins. I went soil. No regrets. The citrus and pine smell is intoxicating on its own. Worth the trouble of all the amendments; azomite, dolomite, greensand, different flavor guano, kelp, blood meal, bone meal, coffee grounds, Mammoth P. I'm having fun. View attachment 3834154


There is a company in Ga that sells the SuperSoil mix of nutes called The Dirt Farm. 1 bag does 60-1gal pots.(33.00). That is what I use with Pro-Mix and homemade compost. So far so good.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 20, 2016)

Very


vhawk said:


> Frosty View attachment 3834140 View attachment 3834141 right? Gorilla Glue #4. Trimmed and just pulled from the drying rack. And a nice cola of Blueberry right after trimming.
> Almost threw the gorilla glue out in veg cause I panicked and thought I had broad mites. False alarm.
> I'm new but learning all the time.


Very nice!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 20, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Cuvee, TGA, day 49
> View attachment 3833502
> 
> Goji OG, Bodhi
> ...


TGA does have some good genetics.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Nov 20, 2016)

Sup guys?
Alien Bubba bx3 by LaPlata labs.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 20, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Sup guys?
> Alien Bubba bx3 by LaPlata labs. View attachment 3835597


Very nice!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 20, 2016)

budulyk said:


> delicious candy on harvest day
> View attachment 3835302 View attachment 3835304 View attachment 3835306 View attachment 3835305 View attachment 3835303


I'm sorry I might have missed it, but what's the strains? Very nice.
I see there are some very good growers on here. lol
Kudos to you all!


----------



## budulyk (Nov 20, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm sorry I might have missed it, but what's the strains? Very nice.
> I see there are some very good growers on here. lol
> Kudos to you all!


the strain is delicious candy lol by delicious seeds a herbies freebie


----------



## numberfour (Nov 20, 2016)

Day 51. Light off temps have been a little lower than expected, still brings out some nice colours.

Another TGA Cuvee I'm running, chocolate liquor smells
 

lower bud
 

Silver Kush - Reserva Privada
 

Tree of Life #1 - Bodhi
 



Tree of Life #2 - Bodhi.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 20, 2016)

gonna be big 'ens.
A week or so left.


----------



## Uberknot (Nov 20, 2016)

And one more Frosty Shot at the end of week 4. This does smell like a Dead skunk btw..


----------



## rmcgraw7 (Nov 21, 2016)

here goes some


----------



## vhawk (Nov 22, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> T
> 
> There is a company in Ga that sells the SuperSoil mix of nutes called The Dirt Farm. 1 bag does 60-1gal pots.(33.00). That is what I use with Pro-Mix and homemade compost. So far so good.


After I run through the additives I will order some if the price is decent. I read labels and have been amazed that the same ingredients in a pretty box get so marked up in price. 

Just got a text tonight from a friend smoking my GG. The old hippie said it was psychedelic. I think that's a positive review.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The magnificent strains we produce in our tiny, secluded places on the planet.
> These are from my secluded place.


Those are some damn frosty ladies! Nice work friend. What are they?


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Day 51. Light off temps have been a little lower than expected, still brings out some nice colours.
> 
> Another TGA Cuvee I'm running, chocolate liquor smells
> View attachment 3835522
> ...


Damn!


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> gonna be big 'ens.
> A week or so left.


What's that bulb in the center?


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 22, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> What's that bulb in the center?


That's my little stick light. 100 watts of 1 watt leds. Deep red, blue, IR and UV leds.
I grow under COB leds and have read that a touch of extra spectrum at the right time will fill out the bud terp profile better. A bit of an attempt of danking it out...
Does it help? I know it don't hurt.


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 22, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> That's my little stick light. 100 watts of 1 watt leds. Deep red, blue, IR and UV leds.
> I grow under COB leds and have read that a touch of extra spectrum will fill out the bud terp profile better. A bit of an attempt of danking it out...
> Does it help? I know it don't hurt.


I like the thought process...more is better. I'm thinking of trying uvb lights in my grow. Might have to check one of these out.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 22, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> I like the thought process...more is better. I'm thinking of trying uvb lights in my grow. Might have to check one of these out.


I have noticed they will stretch more with the stick light in use. Thinking it is the ratio of colors used(too much blue).
So I don't use it until they are mostly done stretching. Mostly just the last month.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 23, 2016)

BigWorm's Work, Super Qrazy:
 

With flash:
 

This one is strong, crusty, and with a nice flavor ("yummy")....definitely recommended.

JD


----------



## GroErr (Nov 23, 2016)

My tester poly Blue Ripper (Blueberry x Jack The Ripper) x Blue Dream, day 59 today, she's done and will likely get the chop tomorrow night when the soil dries out a bit more. She has 2x lower branches crossed back to the original "father", we'll see what pops out of that bunch in the new year 




Cheers


----------



## numberfour (Nov 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> BigWorm's Work, Super Qrazy:
> View attachment 3837831
> 
> With flash:
> ...


Looks great, am really late to the party with Bigworm and Docs Dank seeds but they are on my list for next year.

@GroErr killing it as usual bro 

Day 56,
Bluepit, Breeders Boutique, 


 

Goji, Bodhi
 

Lightsaber, Exotic Genetix


----------



## numberfour (Nov 24, 2016)

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream Testers, Bodhi

#6
 

#9
 

#10


----------



## GroErr (Nov 24, 2016)

Cheers @numberfour jealous of your Blue Pit, been trying to grab some of those every time I go to the BB site with no luck, nice looking pheno you got there


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2016)

If #4 grew out Super Qrazy.....Hoboy! Thank you for the good word. Rock on!


----------



## dirtWeevil (Nov 24, 2016)

here's a frosty little early tester of Hell Mint, this is one of the small tops five weeks in, dried about halfway in a paper bag


----------



## Javadog (Nov 24, 2016)

Serious shine for 5 weeks.


----------



## Norcalknugs (Nov 24, 2016)

Exotic Genetix blackberry cream at 6 weekssome Thug Pug
AfterglowMeatbreaths
#2
#4#7 #10 
Enjoy


----------



## dirtWeevil (Nov 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Serious shine for 5 weeks.


thanks! Though the genetics are a big part of why its so greasy, I'm so pumped to see the end result


----------



## numberfour (Nov 24, 2016)

GroErr said:


> Cheers @numberfour jealous of your Blue Pit, been trying to grab some of those every time I go to the BB site with no luck, nice looking pheno you got there


I hear you, wanted to buy a pack my self for a while. Was lucky to get the Bluepit back in 2013 /14 as freebies with an order. Yeah she's looking good, doesn't like being stuck by the fan so next run I'll treat her better.


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 24, 2016)

Barefoot Doctor at day 52.

#1



#3


----------



## Nu-Be (Nov 24, 2016)

GG4 x LBL at day 52.

#2

 

#3


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 26, 2016)

I hope that this is a good sign of things yet to come. She was flipped on 11/2 and gave up her goods on 11/14. One of these days I will invest in a better camera.


----------



## Fluffyhead22 (Nov 27, 2016)

1st pic Delicious candy 2nd pic world of seeds Pakistan valley


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 27, 2016)

I think she is ready.
Dogbud at day 58.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 27, 2016)

It smells as good as it looks...


----------



## GroErr (Nov 27, 2016)

Another poly cross coming up from seed and looking like a keeper, Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin P1, Day 30 of ??



Cheers


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 27, 2016)

jeepster1993 said:


> I think she is ready.
> Dogbud at day 58.


I think it would be good to wait a week or two on this plant. The thick white pistols are still showing and the buds are still stacking. 

It will get fatter and more potent.


----------



## chillok (Nov 27, 2016)

Here's a mostly sativa week 10 flower, she's still popping, like crazy actually, and new flowers have crystal within a day of popping:
 

lol and here's her sister, talk about phenos..


----------



## chillok (Nov 27, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> GG4 x LBL at day 52.
> 
> #2
> 
> ...


stunning pics, mmm delish


----------



## HandyGringo (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 28, 2016)

Nirvana blackjack 7 weeks in


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 28, 2016)

Here is the ugly plant I nursed through its whole cycle. I showed some bud pics back a bit. She had uptake issues from the beginning but she has produced beautiful silver buds. 

And from the three day hang dried little bud I tried last night. She had a strong musky flavor and a real old school soaring high. We will see what qualities a cure will bring out. 

Citral x Pow33 x Greenbud (ERSB) 

Accidental pollination in old flower tent.


----------



## chillok (Nov 28, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I hope that this is a good sign of things yet to come. She was flipped on 11/2 and gave up her goods on 11/14. One of these days I will invest in a better camera.View attachment 3840007


already showing color too, an indica?


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 28, 2016)

chillok said:


> already showing color too, an indica?


It's a 50/50 hybrid.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 29, 2016)

Will be harvesting this week, couple of frosty lady's at day 62

Bluepit


 

Cuvee #1


----------



## adower (Nov 29, 2016)

Paging hammerhead. Please check your pm




Hammerhead571 said:


> There isn't anything wrong with doing that. You have to find the right male. Selecting males is just as important as selecting your females... You never know you might find something better.
> 
> Will pull this Lucky Charms and GG#4 bx1 this weekend ..
> View attachment 3832674
> ...


----------



## dirtWeevil (Nov 29, 2016)

here's a pretty greasy one, hell mint day 43 ish


----------



## Javadog (Nov 29, 2016)

adower said:


> Paging hammerhead. Please check your pm


He will see this in his alerts too: @Hammerhead571


----------



## dro7733 (Nov 29, 2016)

Dynasty genetics Blue Magoo bx2 week 6 flower


----------



## incogneato420 (Nov 29, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Will be harvesting this week, couple of frosty lady's at day 62
> 
> Bluepit
> View attachment 3841588
> ...


They both look dank asf but that blue pit is looking crazy


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 30, 2016)

What kind of closing nutes do yall beeotchees use to get these babies so frosty and sticky?


----------



## 710revolution (Nov 30, 2016)

A northern lights autoflower i have going right now. She starting her fourth week of flower. Bitch is stinky as hell.


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 1, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> What kind of closing nutes do yall beeotchees use to get these babies so frosty and sticky?


I switched to Green Planet Nutrients Medi-one, organic one part veg thru bloom and green planets boosters, Massive bloom booster, W-8, & Finisher this is my first go with this line and I'm not disappointed the frost was noticable on day 5 of flower by day 14 they were covered. I used Blue Planet nutrients elite hi yield line for a couple years I love the line for huge yields but not for top shelf smoke. I've noticed since I switched to the medi-one my plants were greener more vigor in veg than I've ever had previously and the frost and smell came on almost instantly after the flip the smell is so much stronger than when I used synthetic nutes but I've noticed a pretty substantial differance in bud size but I would much rather have quality over quantity. I'm not sponsored or affiliated with any of these products it's just my honest opinion but I love the medi-one for the ease of use, one part veg and bloom so easy and I only use 1/4 to 1/2 strength hope this helps some one. 
Blue Magoo day 13 flower day 22 from flip to 12/12


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 1, 2016)

Alphakronic Genes- Rip City Purps 
(Purple Urkle x Gobstopper)
Day 37 flower


----------



## numberfour (Dec 1, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> They both look dank asf but that blue pit is looking crazy


Cheers @incogneato420. Yeah the Bluepit is one of the stand outs from this run, I'm loving everything about her and kept a cut. Keep an eye on the Breeders Boutique thread https://www.rollitup.org/t/breeders-boutique.591037/page-281 one of our lads has just popped 10 Bluepits.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 1, 2016)

Sorry no glue for sometime. My mother is recuperating from a deficiency. Will take some time to get her back into shape. 

Triangle Kush.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 1, 2016)

Blue magoo bx2.


----------



## majorbudz (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## majorbudz (Dec 2, 2016)

Southern star seeds Rhino cookies very frosty another 2 weeks to go cant wait.


----------



## northeastmarco (Dec 2, 2016)

Doing a little bit of f1 and f2 seeders, here's one of themcandytrain


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 2, 2016)

Upside down frost!! Week 5-6 Skunk GGG females.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 2, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Upside down frost!! Week 5-6 Skunk GGG females.
> View attachment 3844247


That's a frosty fan!


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Dec 2, 2016)

What kind of closing flowering nutes are yall using. I am getting very jealous.


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 2, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> What kind of closing flowering nutes are yall using. I am getting very jealous.


Right now I am experimenting with these components.

Jack's Bloom, Jack's Acid Special 14% sulfur, Jack's Palm 7% sulfur, Monopotassium Phosphate Soluble 0-52-34.

I used 3 parts Jack's Bloom with 1 part Jack's Palm or Acid and 1 part MKP early flowering (transition) and switched to 4 parts Jacks Bloom with 1 part MKP after stretch. Near the end I will probably use 2 parts Jack's Bloom and 2 parts MKP. No special CO2 or stuff like that.


I am not an expert at any of this.....just reading, having fun, and playing it by ear....


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey guys I've been doing a lil experiment this run I've always swore by hps still do but my buddy was selling 2 cheap mars 300 led's such a good deal couldn't pass it up so I decided to put 1 on each end of my 600 hps in my lil 5.5 x 3 foot closet. So here is where shit gets interesting what I've noticed is the branches directly under hps are smaller and have less trichs than the branches receiving hps & led light I am convinced of this and will never grow with just one or the other again so much so just dropped a grand on two kind LEDs and a 1000 hps. You can decide for your self this is blue magoo bx2 3 plants grown from seed this is a very stable strain with very subtle differences in pheno's
Blue magoo #2 under hps onlyBlue magoo #1 hps & ledBlue magoo #5 hps & ledMagoo 1 & 2 under hps & ledSo what do you guys think


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Dec 3, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Hey guys I've been doing a lil experiment this run I've always swore by hps still do but my buddy was selling 2 cheap mars 300 led's such a good deal couldn't pass it up so I decided to put 1 on each end of my 600 hps in my lil 5.5 x 3 foot closet. So here is where shit gets interesting what I've noticed is the branches directly under hps are smaller and have less trichs than the branches receiving hps & led light I am convinced of this and will never grow with just one or the other again so much so just dropped a grand on two kind LEDs and a 1000 hps. You can decide for your self this is blue magoo bx2 3 plants grown from seed this is a very stable strain with very subtle differences in pheno's
> Blue magoo #2 under hps onlyView attachment 3844463Blue magoo #1 hps & ledView attachment 3844465Blue magoo #5 hps & ledView attachment 3844466Magoo 1 & 2 under hps & ledView attachment 3844467So what do you guys think


Blue Magoo. LOL! The name cracks me up. I have seen this in veg with a T8 and a cheap little 14 watt LED. A little with the T8 and a Mars Hydro 600 watt. The little cheapie LED seems to be better than the Mars. The little LED seems to create a lot of nodes. 

Do you notice the Kind doing more than Mars Hydro.

A poster on Rollitup had suggested that combing lights gives the plants more lights (yeah obvious) and maybe more spectrum.


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 3, 2016)

Freddie Millergogo said:


> Blue Magoo. LOL! The name cracks me up. I have seen this in veg with a T8 and a cheap little 14 watt LED. A little with the T8 and a Mars Hydro 600 watt. The little cheapie LED seems to be better than the Mars. The little LED seems to create a lot of nodes.
> 
> Do you notice the Kind doing more than Mars Hydro.
> 
> ...


It definatly gives more spec I believe that is what is causing the increase in trich production. I just ordered the kind led and a double ended 1000 and a 8x4 tent. Kind is one of the best lights out there from the research I put in over the last couple weeks so I hope it is worth the money cuz could of got 8 or 9 Mars lights for same price but I am happy with the Mars lights I Veg'd under them and they kept the plants super squat and excellent node spacing I deff will keep the in my closet and only upgrade if there is a major diff with the kind led


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Dec 3, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> It definatly gives more spec I believe that is what is causing the increase in trich production. I just ordered the kind led and a double ended 1000 and a 8x4 tent. Kind is one of the best lights out there from the research I put in over the last couple weeks so I hope it is worth the money cuz could of got 8 or 9 Mars lights for same price but I am happy with the Mars lights I Veg'd under them and they kept the plants super squat and excellent node spacing I deff will keep the in my closet and only upgrade if there is a major diff with the kind led



Mars seems okay for veg. Pretty worthless in flower. More T8s seem like a better bet to me.

Maybe use the Kind for flower.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 3, 2016)

Jack The Ripper, Day 54, good to go by next weekend for some Xmas budz 



Cheers


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 3, 2016)

This is a freebie from Great Lakes Genetics house brand Bad Dog Genetics - GG4 x LBL at harvest.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Dec 3, 2016)

Dogbud.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 3, 2016)

CH9 Blue Lemon Thai 

4th plant of this strain I have grown.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 3, 2016)

Going backwards in time we have Blue Lemon Thai #3. Harvested 4 days ago. 

This plant is special I think. It smells of blueberry muffins and fuel. It had nice dense buds and it is the only short pheno I have seen so far from any BLT cross. And the 3 day dried test bud was just a tiny bud from the bottom of a branch but the first toke was obvious and the second one put me in outer space. And it was smooth and tasty right out of the drying closet. 

I can fit 5 of these under a light so I took a couple of cuttings 4 weeks ago. They are alive, green and growing so we will see if I have a keeper here.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 3, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Hey guys I've been doing a lil experiment this run I've always swore by hps still do but my buddy was selling 2 cheap mars 300 led's such a good deal couldn't pass it up so I decided to put 1 on each end of my 600 hps in my lil 5.5 x 3 foot closet. So here is where shit gets interesting what I've noticed is the branches directly under hps are smaller and have less trichs than the branches receiving hps & led light I am convinced of this and will never grow with just one or the other again so much so just dropped a grand on two kind LEDs and a 1000 hps. You can decide for your self this is blue magoo bx2 3 plants grown from seed this is a very stable strain with very subtle differences in pheno's
> Blue magoo #2 under hps onlyView attachment 3844463Blue magoo #1 hps & ledView attachment 3844465Blue magoo #5 hps & ledView attachment 3844466Magoo 1 & 2 under hps & ledView attachment 3844467So what do you guys think


Wish you had pics with natural light so we could really see the difference. I know it's easier said than done sometimes


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Pig4buzz (Dec 3, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Going backwards in time we have Blue Lemon Thai #3. Harvested 4 days ago.
> 
> This plant is special I think. It smells of blueberry muffins and fuel. It had nice dense buds and it is the only short pheno I have seen so far from any BLT cross. And the 3 day dried test bud was just a tiny bud from the bottom of a branch but the first toke was obvious and the second one put me in outer space. And it was smooth and tasty right out of the drying closet.
> 
> ...


Super nice! Beauties. Shit can't wait to get some girls looking like yours.


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 3, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Wish you had pics with natural light so we could really see the difference. I know it's easier said than done sometimes


This is the best I can come up with but at harvest I will for sure get better shots my style of growing makes it very hard to pull plants out of closet once they start to get floppy

Blue magoo under hps onlyBlue magoo under hps & led


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 3, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Super nice! Beauties. Shit can't wait to get some girls looking like yours.


Thanks man. I try real hard to do things consistently well.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 3, 2016)

Doc Holiday.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 3, 2016)

Blue Magoo bx2.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 4, 2016)

Sour Ape Hammerhead Genetics 



Cuban Black Haze x Big sur Holy weed Bodhi


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 4, 2016)

Triangle Kush


Motherloaded Calcodankster genetics


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 4, 2016)

Bubba Kush S1.


----------



## SimonBarSinister (Dec 4, 2016)

Pretty frosty !!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 4, 2016)

Classic Seeds Headband week 3


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 4, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bubba Kush S1.


Top shelf! What's she smoke like?


----------



## LamontCranston (Dec 5, 2016)

Golden Dream strain day 53


----------



## CombatVet2002 (Dec 5, 2016)

Auto Amphetamine 94 days from seed


----------



## SimonBarSinister (Dec 5, 2016)

here is some grape kush and some Tahoe og . Not the frostiest but i'se a tryin !


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 5, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Top shelf! What's she smoke like?


The smoke was wonderful, but most of it went to a salve I made. Its my night night salve, I can't sleep without it. I'm actually just starting another BKS1 for more salve, hoping it turns out as good. That picture is from a couple years ago.


----------



## JDMase (Dec 5, 2016)

If anyone can find that picture of the trichomes dripping off the fan leaf, I will give you 2 internet cookies. Been searching for ages!


----------



## auswolf (Dec 5, 2016)

Day 51 Liberty haze(since flip), 400w hps, DIY Nutes.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 5, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> The smoke was wonderful, but most of it went to a salve I made. Its my night night salve, I can't sleep without it. I'm actually just starting another BKS1 for more salve, hoping it turns out as good. That picture is from a couple years ago.


I need to look into making things like salves/rubs.


----------



## majins (Dec 5, 2016)

Last buds to cut are always quite frosty.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 5, 2016)

Well just got some fresh cut CANDY DREAM. 
Chopped her a week ago


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 5, 2016)

Motherloaded 1 more week should be ready to take.,


----------



## numberfour (Dec 6, 2016)

Green Crack, HSO, last run with her
 

Bluepit, Breeders Boutique, harvested yesterday
 

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream testers, Bodhi
#6
 

#10


----------



## CombatVet2002 (Dec 6, 2016)

Here is a close up of "Mary" Auto Amphetamine


----------



## CombatVet2002 (Dec 6, 2016)

I am just letting her grow how she wants. every Auto is different and will finish when SHE is ready. 
She is getting real close to finishing now. day 95 today and she looks amazing ! smells amazing and is fat and sticky ! 
50 % of her pistols (hairs) have turned. j could harvest today and be happy but I will let her finish out. Autos do amazing things the last few weeks, why stop that? 
She might go 100 days maybe even 101 days..
I will call her "Airborne weed" hence the 101st Airborne division . and 101 days.

Honestly I didn't think she would go this long. it's hard looking at her grow and having to go to the dispensary to get smoke to smoke ..
I will smoke no KIND before it's time .


----------



## CombatVet2002 (Dec 6, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Green Crack, HSO, last run with her
> View attachment 3846883
> 
> Bluepit, Breeders Boutique, harvested yesterday
> ...


Nice plants !! beautiful


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2016)

Week 4 gth#1, just had 6 straight days of darkness before the power came back on, got through it MUCH better than I thought it would


----------



## CombatVet2002 (Dec 6, 2016)

Wow really ! 
You are a lucky person. I grow DWC and a power failure would destroy my stuff. did it stretch much from the lack of light?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2016)

Had 2 in flower and 3 I was kind of holding back for a while.t he two actively flowering didn't seem to stretch at all, the three I was holding back not only stretched a little, but started flowering, too. So I'll either just have to let them run, or stop them and maybe have a short reveg to deal with.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Dec 6, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Green Crack, HSO, last run with her
> View attachment 3846883
> 
> Bluepit, Breeders Boutique, harvested yesterday
> ...


They all look great. Loving the sex appeal of that Bluepit.


----------



## Final Phase (Dec 6, 2016)

*
Finishing this grow one week apart to give the sativas more time. These are on day 58.

Girl Scout Cookies*



Northern Lights



Afghani



Cherry Wine - No THC High CBD



White Widow


----------



## Final Phase (Dec 6, 2016)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> They all look great. Loving the sex appeal of that Bluepit.


Very nice looking plants!


----------



## CombatVet2002 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yea I would put them back on a light cycle and don't go to the flower nutes yet. maybe get a lille more veg out of her. or just roll with it and see what happens. good luck and have a happy holidays


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 6, 2016)

numberfour said:


> Green Crack, HSO, last run with her
> View attachment 3846883
> 
> Bluepit, Breeders Boutique, harvested yesterday
> ...


Blue pit is heavy on my radar now. That is a beauty of a plant


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Those cherry/ssdd probably taste amazing! Terp city


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 6, 2016)

Gorilla Bubble


----------



## Javadog (Dec 6, 2016)

Fuzzy!


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 6, 2016)

Outdoor Pennywise x headband week 4 flower


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 6, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> View attachment 3846953
> Week 4 gth#1, just had 6 straight days of darkness before the power came back on, got through it MUCH better than I thought it would


Glad to hear your back at home with power man, looks great


----------



## Myles05 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nirvana Northern Lights!!


----------



## CombatVet2002 (Dec 6, 2016)

Sweet ! can't go wrong with the Northern Lights ... What a sweet looking NL


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 6, 2016)

GG#4 S1 BX1..Pure Head stash on this.. Nothing like GG#4 at all. Lov it..


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 6, 2016)

The White - 51 days into flower.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 6, 2016)

Triangle Kush - 58 days into flower.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 6, 2016)

BioDiesel Mass ( Hand Grenade ) 
Harvested today


----------



## 420producer (Dec 7, 2016)

buddha's grapes. not a very heavy yielder. but the ones i monster cropped different story. 65 days couch lock with this one..other is strawberry banana day 53.. 98 gram cola .. . oh and BTW powdery mildew dont count. . gotta love this colorado weather.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 7, 2016)

hell mint from Mycotek day 52


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 7, 2016)

GG#4


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 7, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> View attachment 3847906 View attachment 3847907
> 
> GG#4


Need to get me so gg#4 were I live not happening boooo!


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 7, 2016)

Blue magoo day 45 flower (52 since flip)
Blue magoo #1
  Blue magoo #2


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 7, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Need to get me so gg#4 were I live not happening boooo!


That's a very well done S1 from the clone only original line....


----------



## GroErr (Dec 7, 2016)

New pheno of another poly cross, Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin from seed @day 39 from flip. Looking like a keeper all-around, great production (that's a 2gal pot) and frosty fk'r...




Cheers


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 7, 2016)

Blue magoo #2Blue magoo #5


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 7, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> That's a very well done S1 from the clone only original line....


You know of any gg#4 seeds or gg4 cross worth doin


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 7, 2016)

if yur in a med state gg#4 is easy to acquire. There are no GG#4 reg seeds. You can only get S1seeds or Crosses with her..


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 7, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Need to get me so gg#4 were I live not happening boooo!


It's same in my area and that's why I went with the Glue crossed to Sour Bubble then back crossed to the Glue. you can't help but get frosty with those two parents in the line... 
www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/tonygreens-tortured-beans


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> if yur in a med state gg#4 is easy to acquire. There are no GG#4 reg seeds. You can only get S1seeds or Crosses with her..


Yea I live in the boonies and closest dispensary is like 4.5 hour drive so cross it is just most seed banks sell out pretty quick i need to find a private breeder or something


----------



## PerroVerde (Dec 7, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> You know of any gg#4 seeds or gg4 cross worth doin





Hammerhead571 said:


> if yur in a med state gg#4 is easy to acquire. There are no GG#4 reg seeds. You can only get S1seeds or Crosses with her..





dro7733 said:


> Yea I live in the boonies and closest dispensary is like 4.5 hour drive so cross it is just most seed banks sell out pretty quick i need to find a private breeder or something


https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2016)

docs dank has gg4 fem


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 7, 2016)

PerroVerde said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured-beans.899212/


Just popped $100 in mail for gorilla bubble bx3 says it's 90% gorilla genes and keepers in every pack WE SHALE SEE LOL thanks for the link


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 7, 2016)

Here's some better pics of my work in progress headwise lol (headband x pennywise)


----------



## GVMV (Dec 7, 2016)

Jägg Kush somewhere around wk 6 7


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 7, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Those are some damn frosty ladies! Nice work friend. What are they?


They are offspring of a pure male and female TGA's Plushberries. These are 2nd gen. The purple is short and stocky "grape" flavor and the "frosty as hell" 1 is a bit taller and has more of a lime color and more "sour" fruit/??? flavor.The man has good genetics in there. lol


----------



## Rayne (Dec 7, 2016)

My last harvest of Afghan kush. The pictures were taken with a secondary light source. However there was no additional flash from the camera
.


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 8, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> if yur in a med state gg#4 is easy to acquire. There are no GG#4 reg seeds. You can only get S1seeds or Crosses with her..


Most of those are NOT the real deal! It's a hand to hand pass on the real deal still!


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 8, 2016)

OK here we go! week six upside down frost!!! I have no idea what kind this is....skunky smell.


----------



## WhatDoYouWantFromLife (Dec 8, 2016)

Just like Frosted Flakes.


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 8, 2016)

WhatDoYouWantFromLife said:


> Just like Frosted Flakes.



Early sample says SHEEEEEE's GGGRRREEEAATTT!!


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> OK here we go! week six upside down frost!!! I have no idea what kind this is....skunky smell.
> View attachment 3848540View attachment 3848545 View attachment 3848546 View attachment 3848547


Pretty sexy


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 8, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Pretty sexy


Hey thanks! These are seeds from a 2013 GGG elite random breeding in the wind outdoors.

Basically I have no clue what kind this is or is like....it's very compact and very frosty!

Not bad at all for 130-150 watts, 4x 3590 cob...


----------



## RM3 (Dec 8, 2016)

Recent Harvest of @Dr.D81 's BCK
.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow! No need to trim that!


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Hey thanks! These are seeds from a 2013 GGG elite random breeding in the wind outdoors.
> 
> Basically I have no clue what kind this is or is like....it's very compact and very frosty!
> 
> Not bad at all for 130-150 watts, 4x 3590 cob...


No not bad at all I'm looking into some cobs I just started mixing hps and full spec led's this run and am sold on it seems to have supercharged my trich production and density. I want to incorporate hps and led into one fixture been thinking of ways to do it might be a good business opportunity. No one has a light like that on the market


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 8, 2016)

The combo of hps and full spectrum led from my experience is the way to go for trich production. Frostiest buds I've grown were from the mix.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 8, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Wow! No need to trim that!


I'd like to see it trimmed. I don't think there would be much left its so overgrown. Frosty as hell though.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 8, 2016)

Triangle Kush


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 8, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> OK here we go! week six upside down frost!!! I have no idea what kind this is....skunky smell.
> View attachment 3848540View attachment 3848545 View attachment 3848546 View attachment 3848547


Some fuzzy ass fans bruh!


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 8, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Recent Harvest of @Dr.D81 's BCK
> .
> View attachment 3848596 View attachment 3848597


I'd hate to see how often you gotta clean your scissors....scissor hash for everyone!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 8, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Those cherry/ssdd probably taste amazing! Terp city


I harvested them yesterday, its looking very promising. Few more pre harvest shots.

Cuvee

Goji
 

Lightsaber


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 8, 2016)

Here is my " experiment " cross ......
Sensi star x Dark devil auto

*I call it : STARCHILD*

*Sensi star pollen ( father ) - Dark Devil ( Mother ) 

 *

SENSI STAR MALE ( harvested this plant for pollen then killed it )

 
I pollenated one branch ( should have did another one , oh well ) but i was able to harvest 21 seeds and 5 immature seeds. 

*This is the first plant from that " cross "*

Had to flip this one ... *Did not auto flower* . Not too big* week 3* but very very sweet and perfumey. I will pollinate one of the smaller branches to keep the seed experiments going . Buds are kinda pinecone shaped. 
Deep purple stems , stalks , leaves and blackish purple buds. Leaves are mottled with fading colors ( pretty ) . This plant never was " green " in growth always purple. 

I plan to begin another pollination on some lower branches on this one. 
So far so good ....


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 8, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is my " experiment " cross ......
> Sensi star x Dark devil auto
> 
> *I call it : STARCHILD*
> ...



I am really liking that male!


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 9, 2016)

a small piece of THSeeds Akorn, dried, about 8 weeks in flower.


----------



## cripplecreek77 (Dec 9, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is my " experiment " cross ......
> Sensi star x Dark devil auto
> 
> *I call it : STARCHILD*
> ...


If you don't mind me asking is that sensi star male from paradise seed stock? I was under the impression they didn't produce regular ss seeds anymore.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 10, 2016)

Last plants to be harvested this week, day 70

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream, Bodhi testers

#6
 

 

#7
 

#9
 

#10


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 10, 2016)

And here is the other plant not so frosty as the first one I have been posting, but the cola's grow bigger.

Week 6 GGG D&D outdoor bred random elite seeds. Heavenly dead skunk smell here.


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 10, 2016)

Barefoot Doctor going into jars. Zoom zoom zoom!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 10, 2016)

Jack The Ripper, Day 61:


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 10, 2016)

Last nug of my outdoor unknown bagseed


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 10, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> OK here we go! week six upside down frost!!! I have no idea what kind this is....skunky smell.
> View attachment 3848540View attachment 3848545 View attachment 3848546 View attachment 3848547


Damn! I wish you knew the name.....That looks like something I would like to do some breeding with....PRETTY!

Looks like a nice concentrate candidate!


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 10, 2016)

dirtWeevil said:


> a small piece of THSeeds Akorn, dried, about 8 weeks in flower. View attachment 3849403


 Acorn from TH is an underrated strain in my book!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2016)

Doc Holiday.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2016)

Blue Magoo bx2.


----------



## kingzt (Dec 10, 2016)

Breathwork


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 11, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Breathwork


I like those dark/black strains. Good job on that one.


----------



## Krippled (Dec 11, 2016)

Fuel Can by Hells Canyon Genetics @ 4 weeks from flip


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 11, 2016)

kingzt said:


> Breathwork


Color is nice, what's the smells?


----------



## Samno (Dec 11, 2016)

Shiny fruit spirit


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 11, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Acorn from TH is an underrated strain in my book!


it really is man I had a hard time finding anything about it other than what's on their website. I'd like to know the lineage as she's pregnant with mycoteks gorilla dawg which is GG#4 x 3chems.

The traits i like most are that its absolutely soaked in trichomes, it's sticky enough that you need tweezers, the flowers start getting dense early on, and it's usable very fast, soon as its dry enough to burn you can get a real nice buzz, with a decent flavor to boot.


----------



## Nu-Be (Dec 11, 2016)

GG4 x LBL going into jars.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> Here is my " experiment " cross ......
> Sensi star x Dark devil auto
> 
> *I call it : STARCHILD*
> ...


*UPDATE ----------------

I was looking her over and noticed this happening ...
Seems she is oozing sugar drops ( sweet taste ) , and guess its from lower temps ( 63-66 at night ) but am not too worried .... Looks cool. 

 *


----------



## kingzt (Dec 11, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Color is nice, what's the smells?


It's really similar to ogkb. It grew like it too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> *UPDATE ----------------
> 
> I was looking her over and noticed this happening ...
> Seems she is oozing sugar drops ( sweet taste ) , and guess its from lower temps ( 63-66 at night ) but am not too worried .... Looks cool.
> ...


Just glucose or sugar, I had a sour diesel cut that did this. We thought it was thc ooze at first back then but after a little rational thinking we realized it was just excess sugar. It looks cool though


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Nu-Be said:


> GG4 x LBL going into jars.
> 
> View attachment 3851012


Crusty! Gets me excited to see what I get from my starfighter f2 x longbottom leaf


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 12, 2016)

kingzt said:


> It's really similar to ogkb. It grew like it too.


 That awkward newb moment when I realize I've never grown or smoked ogkb.....


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 12, 2016)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just glucose or sugar, I had a sour diesel cut that did this. We thought it was thc ooze at first back then but after a little rational thinking we realized it was just excess sugar. It looks cool though


Do you know what causes it?


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 12, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> *UPDATE ----------------
> 
> I was looking her over and noticed this happening ...
> Seems she is oozing sugar drops ( sweet taste ) , and guess its from lower temps ( 63-66 at night ) but am not too worried .... Looks cool. *


My Dark Devils had sugar droplets as well, the temperatures were never very low though. Very sweet strain but lacked potency.


----------



## 420GScookies (Dec 12, 2016)

Free seed I got Money Maker day 60 of flower


Another free seed Purple T-Rex. Also Day 60 of flower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Do you know what causes it?


Not sure but it happen more often in hydro. Cheers


----------



## Urbz (Dec 12, 2016)

Not sure what to call her yet.


----------



## Samno (Dec 12, 2016)

The same shiny fruit spirit dried.


----------



## r.i.kid (Dec 12, 2016)

Just a test bud and from the bottom of the plant..she still has 2 weeks to go...I didn't feel like trimming anymore


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 13, 2016)

PURPLE PANTERA.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 13, 2016)

Banana Sorbet


----------



## Shroominnm (Dec 13, 2016)

WWXBB autoflower

stay smokin'


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> View attachment 3847906 View attachment 3847907
> 
> GG#4



Oh hell yeah....So do all the gorilla types have this frost like that?

I love how they almost look like rose rocks.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 13, 2016)

incogneato420 said:


> Do you know what causes it?



." At night, transpiration usually does not occur because most plants have their stomata closed. When there is a high soil moisture level, water will enter plant roots, because thewater potential of the roots is lower than in the soil solution. The water will accumulate in the plant, creating a slight root pressure. The root pressure forces some water to exude through special leaf tip or edge structures,hydathodes or water glands, forming drops. Root pressure provides the impetus for this flow, rather than transpirational pull."


----------



## elkamino (Dec 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> ." At night, transpiration usually does not occur because most plants have their stomata closed. When there is a high soil moisture level, water will enter plant roots, because thewater potential of the roots is lower than in the soil solution. The water will accumulate in the plant, creating a slight root pressure. The root pressure forces some water to exude through special leaf tip or edge structures,hydathodes or water glands, forming drops. Root pressure provides the impetus for this flow, rather than transpirational pull."


^^^ This. ^^^ 

I've had it happen a couple times, goes away after a day/2.


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 13, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> ." At night, transpiration usually does not occur because most plants have their stomata closed. When there is a high soil moisture level, water will enter plant roots, because thewater potential of the roots is lower than in the soil solution. The water will accumulate in the plant, creating a slight root pressure. The root pressure forces some water to exude through special leaf tip or edge structures,hydathodes or water glands, forming drops. Root pressure provides the impetus for this flow, rather than transpirational pull."


Droppin knowledge, thanks


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 13, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Oh hell yeah....So do all the gorilla types have this frost like that?
> 
> I love how they almost look like rose rocks.


I see pics of others that don't....most likely not a true glue...

The one I have is an S1 of the cut only, passed by the breeder. The guy I got it from (AfganKing) just used it (my plants pic) as an example of how environment effects the way the plant grows. He runs cool and low RH and I run warmer and 5% higher RH.
His are very classic pyramid shaped, hard budding....
You see what I did with mine.....He could pick out it was organic run too.....He loved what I did with it. I have to say I was happily surprised to smack an organic soil mix dial in. Just about dead on, with the first try...

Most I have seen that are at least related to the real deal strain do....... I have a cpl other strains that will do a damn fine job of trich production like that.....Superdog is a true cross of Giesel X Whitedawg and it's a real snow covered strain too..

All I got is this lower "popcorn" bud shot.....of it...



I know there are some rebuilds of GG by other breeders,,,,I've never actually seen those so I don't know for sure..


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 13, 2016)

Budzbuddha said:


> *UPDATE ----------------
> 
> I was looking her over and noticed this happening ...
> Seems she is oozing sugar drops ( sweet taste ) , and guess its from lower temps ( 63-66 at night ) but am not too worried .... Looks cool.
> ...





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just glucose or sugar, I had a sour diesel cut that did this. We thought it was thc ooze at first back then but after a little rational thinking we realized it was just excess sugar. It looks cool though





incogneato420 said:


> Do you know what causes it?


That's _Phloem Sap_ !

Phloem is the living tissue that transports the organic compounds made during photosynthesis (known as photosynthate), in particular the sugar sucrose, to all parts of the plant where needed.

It happens when the pressure of the sap moving hits a weak spot in it's cellular wall and causes it to rupture and thus you get a small release.....

Use of Silica can help stop it but, it's not really a concern!

It's _not _a "root" sap......Sorry about that @BuzzD2Kill @elkamino ......The sweetness gives it away......Nutrient compounds from the roots are more bitter and not sweet..they flow in a different manor....Moisture is given off by the plant as vapor during photosynthesis - "transpiration"! Transpiration does not happen at night. 

Plants will, if need be, preform an operation called _*Guttation. *_That does use the _hydathodes_ to help remove excess moisture from the plant. This does happen at night and the moisture may sometimes be seen at the tip of the leaf and at the tip of the leaf serrations......It would look like this - 






The thing is MJ is not partial to growing in conditions that might cause this.....(Extended over-watering/growing in swampy always wet conditions)......Chances are you will _never_ see this in your plants...The plants that do this are wet condition growing plants


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> That's _Phloem Sap_ !
> 
> Phloem is the living tissue that transports the organic compounds made during photosynthesis (known as photosynthate), in particular the sugar sucrose, to all parts of the plant where needed.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I was too lazy to investigate this myself but I'm glad you put it up so I could learn something the easy way. Cheers


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 13, 2016)

Green crack afghan, two random but close phenos. Smells like green crack and chlorine lol its weird but it tasted good after hanging for 7 days. Came out of 1 liter pots from seed to harvest lmao

 

gc/afghan kush pheno
 
Not sure what it taste like yet, ill see if its even snokable once its done drying.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Dec 13, 2016)

Best thread on this site!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 13, 2016)

Walterwhiter said:


> Best thread on this site!


Fuck yeah... Everyones gg4 & diesel/kush crosses look pretty damn good


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> That's _Phloem Sap_ !
> 
> Phloem is the living tissue that transports the organic compounds made during photosynthesis (known as photosynthate), in particular the sugar sucrose, to all parts of the plant where needed.
> 
> ...


Guttation is right, that is what its called. I should have linked my entire post. Its not root sap, nor did I say it is. The roots take in water at night when the stomata in the leaves are closed, this creates a pressure in the plant which pushs it out. The sugars get pushed out not "root sap". Gj 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sap-like-honey-oil-on-buds.773329/


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 13, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> That's _Phloem Sap_ !
> 
> Phloem is the living tissue that transports the organic compounds made during photosynthesis (known as photosynthate), in particular the sugar sucrose, to all parts of the plant where needed.
> 
> ...


What I posted is a copy paste explanation of guttation.


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 13, 2016)

Week 7 HOHOHO!!! 



Different plant and strain same age.


----------



## wyomingbarber (Dec 14, 2016)

Grape ape x graper ape


----------



## incogneato420 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Week 7 HOHOHO!!!
> 
> View attachment 3852946
> 
> ...


Dem fans tho


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 14, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Guttation is right, that is what its called. I should have linked my entire post. Its not root sap, nor did I say it is. The roots take in water at night when the stomata in the leaves are closed, this creates a pressure in the plant which pushs it out. The sugars get pushed out not "root sap". Gj
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/sap-like-honey-oil-on-buds.773329/


*First off - READ the WHOLE post!*

Well,,,I'm sorry but your research has left you with an incorrect answer. Nice try in researching it though!

Sweet sap is Phloem sap, just like I said...It happens, just like I said. 

I said "root" as a basic understandable way to explain a difference between the 2! Water/nutrient mix's flow from the roots in the xylem - not the phloem cells! READ this on xylem and xylem sap... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/*Xylem*

The movement in phloem cells is due to _*Turger*_ pressure

You have 2 different transportation systems mixed up! (but they do work together sometimes)

Here, read this again: Phloem is the living tissue that transports the organic compounds made during photosynthesis (known as photosynthate), in particular the sugar sucrose, to all parts of the plant where needed.

The sugars are NOT made in the roots! Roots do not photosynthesize! 

I learned my answer in college! Not searching the net and coming to incorrect conclusions !!!

Say maybe this high school Biology class lesson, used by my sons, on the Transportation of photosynthate in plants will help you undedrstand.

https://www.boundless.com/biology/textbooks/boundless-biology-textbook/plant-form-and-physiology-30/transport-of-water-and-solutes-in-plants-183/transportation-of-photosynthates-in-the-phloem-699-11924/


----------



## Javadog (Dec 14, 2016)

Super Qrazy by @bigworm6969 

 

Very Tasty!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Dec 14, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> *First off - READ the WHOLE post!*
> 
> Well,,,I'm sorry but your research has left you with an incorrect answer. Nice try in researching it though!
> 
> ...



"The sugars are NOT made in the roots! Roots do not photosynthesize!"

Your points are invalid. Your quoting shit I didnt post. Root sap, sugars made in roots. Your also explaining the same process, all I did was explain it in laymans tems. I can replicate this process by over watering my plants at night, when stomata are closed. Any who the sun is beautiful, so is the world around me, you my friend need better coffee! GJ!


----------



## Dr. Who (Dec 14, 2016)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> "The sugars are NOT made in the roots! Roots do not photosynthesize!"
> 
> Your points are invalid. Your quoting shit I didnt post. Root sap, sugars made in roots. Your also explaining the same process, all I did was explain it in laymans tems. I can replicate this process by over watering my plants at night, when stomata are closed. Any who the sun is beautiful, so is the world around me, you my friend need better coffee! GJ!



*Your posting is wrong, your explanation is wrong,* and your simply digging yourself a bigger hole! You have no real concept of plant physiology and function. It's NOT the same function at all! 

I supplied proper and correct information to counter your poorly researched internet mistake!

Whats leaking from from his _BUD_ is phloem sap! I have answered this question several times before in the years I have been here...

In actuality, my points are 100% valid! 

ALL "sap" flowing FROM the roots is transferred by the xylem! It contains the nutrient ions. It is NOT "sweet" and does not contain sugars! It ONLY flows up the plant....
That sweet sugary (sucrose) form of "sap" is created in the leaves during photosynthesis! It is transferred via the Phloem cells.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anyway headband x pennywise end of week 5


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 14, 2016)

Blue Lemon Thai # 4


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 14, 2016)

Another gdp/gc pheno. Gotta love corner runts lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 14, 2016)

Next up to finish.

Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 14, 2016)

galactic glue
 
 

oregon huckleberry


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 15, 2016)

Headband week 5

Flash used as plant is under HPS light.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 15, 2016)

Sour kosher, smells fruity but flavor is subtle but hopefully will mature after a good curing. 
 
HSOs blue dream, haven't tasted yet as she is still a little green as I cut her a little after the sour kosher. Has more of a hazy lite berry scent.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 15, 2016)

Blue Magoo BX2


----------



## sharptater (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Uberknot (Dec 16, 2016)

Week 8 waiting for amber to start showing....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2016)

more of the gth#1 that had 6 days of darkness when the power was out.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> more of the gth#1 that had 6 days of darkness when the power was out. View attachment 3854941 View attachment 3854942 View attachment 3854943 View attachment 3854944


Nice, doesn't look like that extended power outage hurt them at all


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

New contender for a high CBD frosty keeper. Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin F/P1, Day 47 of ~60...



Cheers


----------



## elkamino (Dec 16, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> more of the gth#1 that had 6 days of darkness when the power was out. View attachment 3854941 View attachment 3854942 View attachment 3854943 View attachment 3854944


Gorgeous buds, how many days? 

And think the power outage affected em and if so how?


----------



## elkamino (Dec 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> New contender for a high CBD frosty keeper. Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin F/P1, Day 47 of ~60...
> 
> View attachment 3855031
> 
> Cheers


How long you had that JTR @GroErr ?

(Sorry @Mohican :oops: my bad lol)

And how many baby daddies does she got now?? I know its quite a few at this point, and I've barely been paying attention! But I have noticed she always has hot daughters...:bigjoint:


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

elkamino said:


> How long you had that JTR @GroErr ?
> 
> (Sorry @Mohican :oops: my bad lol)
> 
> And how many baby daddies does she got now?? I know its quite a few at this point, and I've barely been paying attention! But I have noticed she always has hot daughters...:bigjoint:


The JTR was the fem that started the Blue Ripper cross and has been running for about 3 1/2 years, initial cross was with a very nice Blueberry male (that I eventually lost!). Then in the F1's I found a killer male that's still going and making all these babies, everything I hit with it turns to Gold 

I have several males going and flowered many, but nothing that smells like this male. When I flower it out for pollen if I'm concerned about smell in the house I have to run a carbon filter in the tent. For the last week it generates as much smell as a flowering female. The frost seems to follow anything I hit 

He's made F2's of the Blue Ripper and I have 2x keeper F2 fems that were just back crossed to this male coming out shortly. He's daddy to a fun chuck on my HSO Blue Dream which produced another keeper fem, which was just back-crossed to him again. And this latest chuck with the Harlequin female I've been running for a couple of years produced this one above. That's only the 10th or so seed I've run of the Blue Ripper x Harlequin and looking like a winner all-around, production, smell, and soon I'll see if it tastes as good as the other chucks. He gets multiple clones rooted before I cull him to keep him going


----------



## elkamino (Dec 16, 2016)

GroErr said:


> The JTR was the fem that started the Blue Ripper cross and has been running for about 3 1/2 years, initial cross was with a very nice Blueberry male (that I eventually lost!). Then in the F1's I found a killer male that's still going and making all these babies, everything I hit with it turns to Gold
> 
> I have several males going and flowered many, but nothing that smells like this male. When I flower it out for pollen if I'm concerned about smell in the house I have to run a carbon filter in the tent. For the last week it generates as much smell as a flowering female. The frost seems to follow anything I hit
> 
> He's made F2's of the Blue Ripper and I have 2x keeper F2 fems that were just back crossed to this male coming out shortly. He's daddy to a fun chuck on my HSO Blue Dream which produced another keeper fem, which was just back-crossed to him again. And this latest chuck with the Harlequin female I've been running for a couple of years produced this one above. That's only the 10th or so seed I've run of the Blue Ripper x Harlequin and looking like a winner all-around, production, smell, and soon I'll see if it tastes as good as the other chucks. He gets multiple clones rooted before I cull him to keep him going


Fun chucks and cloned for stud services? Sounds like a lucky guy...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 16, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Fun chucks and cloned for stud services? Sounds like a lucky guy...


Lol, yeah I'd love to get the action and variety he gets


----------



## harris hawk (Dec 16, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Super Qrazy by @bigworm6969
> 
> View attachment 3853140
> 
> Very Tasty!


do you use "Terpinator" ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2016)

elkamino said:


> Gorgeous buds, how many days?
> 
> And think the power outage affected em and if so how?


hard to say, doesn't seem to have had much effect but it had to slow them down a little. they might be slightly larger if it didn't happen, but guess i'll never know for sure

44 days i think, maybe 45


----------



## Krippled (Dec 16, 2016)

Chem King Cake lowers @ 30 days flower


----------



## kingzt (Dec 16, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Another gdp/gc pheno. Gotta love corner runts lol
> View attachment 3853826


that looks mighty tasty!! Is that a clone only strain or come from a specific breeder?


----------



## albert111 (Dec 16, 2016)

My baby's


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 16, 2016)

kingzt said:


> that looks mighty tasty!! Is that a clone only strain or come from a specific breeder?


It started with a green cush/crack clone & a grand daddy purp male. I saved the gdp pollen and flowered the gdp crack seeds and hit the purple females once more with the same pollen & made about 80-100 seeds.

I dropped 8 beans in tiny ass pots for some pheno hunting just to see what I'd get and out came 3 males & 5 females. Taste like a grape flower if that makes any sence, it smells like plumerias. 

I believe cannacat has some stabilized gdpXgc beans, shit his looked good too!


----------



## GroErr (Dec 17, 2016)

Posted this one earlier in the cycle, just pulled it last night. Jack The Ripper in a 3 gal fabric pot at Day 66 




Cheers


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 17, 2016)

gg4 - a friend just finished up a gg4 grow and he absolutely killed it.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2016)

5th element getting the chop tonight. Skunk smell and longer flower, no resemblance to either parents.


----------



## Gingergrow (Dec 17, 2016)

first grow, and only a 150w how, what u guys think?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 17, 2016)

Gc leaning pheno. Gdp/Gc


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 18, 2016)

Outdoor pennywise x headband end of week 6


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 18, 2016)

Just harvested today


----------



## dro7733 (Dec 19, 2016)

Blue magoo pre harvest 53 days flowering (62 days from flip)

#1
 

#2

#5

Rip City Purps


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 19, 2016)

purple Cadillac 37 days into flower


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 19, 2016)

dro7733 said:


> Blue magoo pre harvest 53 days flowering (62 days from flip)
> 
> #1
> View attachment 3856927 View attachment 3856929
> ...


The magoo looks fantastic, good job.


----------



## Ebola21 (Dec 19, 2016)

G13 Pineapple Express. Day 60 flowering.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 20, 2016)

Headband at 51 days into flower


----------



## Gingergrow (Dec 20, 2016)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Headband at 51 days into flowerView attachment 3857703


Very nice dude, here's my headband at 47 days flower


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 20, 2016)

Purple Pantera, Gorgeous plant... Not a big yielder but quality is top shelf. Will run this for awhile.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 20, 2016)

Purple Kush - Smells amazing


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Purple Pantera, Gorgeous plant... Not a big yielder but quality is top shelf. Will run this for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 3858283


Sure is gorgeously gorgeous!


----------



## skunknugz (Dec 21, 2016)

best I got


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 21, 2016)

Beautiful buds everyone. Love this thread!

Here is an update of my Classic Seeds Headband


----------



## Javadog (Dec 21, 2016)

Pantera is a great name for a strain....I loved that car.

Here is a purple one:






:0)


----------



## sharptater (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Gingergrow (Dec 21, 2016)

headband day 52 of flower, I'm guessing I still have a week it two left? hairs are all pretty much still white


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 21, 2016)

End of week 8....GGG Diamonds and Dust elite random breeding.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 21, 2016)

Outdoor headband x pennywise end of week 7


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 21, 2016)

Gingergrow said:


> View attachment 3858796 headband day 52 of flower, I'm guessing I still have a week it two left? hairs are all pretty much still white


Patience. It's just going to likely be longer than that. And headband is worth the wait for the sour diesel in it to mature.


----------



## moondance (Dec 21, 2016)

Plemon!


----------



## sharptater (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2016)

Blackcherry Cheesecake I grew outdoors in 10gal pots
I know it's not the frostiest, but it was my first time growing and I think it turned out pretty nice.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2016)

No, it looks like it finished well. Nice work.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> View attachment 3859498
> 
> Blackcherry Cheesecake I grew outdoors in 10gal pots
> I know it's not the frostiest, but it was my first time growing and I think it turned out pretty nice.


Hell yeah that turned out very nice


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 22, 2016)

Thanks for the kind comments!

First dried buds:


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 22, 2016)

Mystery Mint???


----------



## PCXV (Dec 22, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks for the kind comments!
> 
> First dried buds:
> 
> View attachment 3859570


Those buds are beautiful. Is that a strain available as seeds?


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 22, 2016)

Platinum GSC at 55 days, getting close.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2016)

PCXV said:


> Those buds are beautiful. Is that a strain available as seeds?


See?!? You are making waves! (to OP)

:0)


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2016)

PCXV said:


> Those buds are beautiful. Is that a strain available as seeds?


Not that I'm aware of. I'd love to get some seeds if they were available, I tried to get 2 clones this year but the guy I got them from last year wasn't making any availble this year.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2016)

Javadog said:


> See?!? You are making waves! (to OP)
> 
> :0)


Well I do play surf music, LOL


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 23, 2016)

Sir Napsalot said:


> Thanks for the kind comments!
> 
> First dried buds:
> 
> View attachment 3859570



Best buds in the world! Great job!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 23, 2016)

POW33


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Dec 23, 2016)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Best buds in the world! Great job!


Thanks, I like the looks of your flowers too!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 23, 2016)

GSC x Cherry Pie#3



just hit with Chiquita Banana pollen...
Sour Sunset


FIRE OG x GSC


----------



## dirtWeevil (Dec 24, 2016)

mycoteks hell mint

mycoteks hell monkey


----------



## sharptater (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## @Norcali (Dec 24, 2016)

Permafrost at 37 days into flower.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 25, 2016)

Headband week 7


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 25, 2016)

Outdoor pennywise x headband end of week 8


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 25, 2016)

Might as well throw in another headband


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 25, 2016)

Citral Pow 33 week 8


----------



## green217 (Dec 27, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> That's a very well done S1 from the clone only original line....


it is impressive!


----------



## albert111 (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Nugachino (Dec 28, 2016)

How's this looking, now that is closer to the end? First time grower btw.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 28, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> How's this looking, now that is closer to the end? First time grower btw.View attachment 3863321


Lookin' pretty frosty!


----------



## Afgan King (Dec 28, 2016)

Grape god budjillybean candy cut purple drank cornbread 
Purple urkle


----------



## elkamino (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## HighCaliberCannabis (Dec 29, 2016)

My Sour Grape


----------



## GroErr (Dec 29, 2016)

Jack The Ripper



Cheers


----------



## sharptater (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## @Norcali (Dec 30, 2016)

Stardawg at 44 days into flower.


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 30, 2016)

9-10 weeks...random GGG D&D female.


----------



## ChefT808 (Dec 30, 2016)

Almost there


----------



## Uberknot (Dec 30, 2016)

A different GGG D&D female 9-10 weeks. Dead Skunk..


----------



## OldMedUser (Dec 31, 2016)

My own as yet un-named cross at 50 days 12/12.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 31, 2016)

Headband update. 



POW 33 update


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 31, 2016)

Some precognition.... I predict all of these will produce killer frosty plants lol..2017 is gonna start out with a bang. Be safe out there have a great new year.. . ...


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Jan 1, 2017)

California grown Raskal OG


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Jan 1, 2017)

cherry pie


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Jan 1, 2017)

Cookies..


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Jan 1, 2017)

Gelato cherry pie white rhino


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Jan 1, 2017)

Thc bomb


----------



## rickyrozayyy (Jan 1, 2017)

I take pride in all my tree... all grown by me...Smoked by me.. and most importantly enjoyed by those that use it both recreational and medically..


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jan 2, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Blue Magoo bx2.View attachment 3850641View attachment 3850642 View attachment 3850643


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 2, 2017)

Headband x pennywise outdoor pre harvest. 9.5 wks of flower. Cutting her down tomorrow


----------



## Shagga (Jan 2, 2017)

Big buddah cheese


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 2, 2017)

Dinachem


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 3, 2017)

Fire Cookies V1#12 x Chiquita Banana.....


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 3, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ganja361 (Jan 3, 2017)

Blue city diesel. Week 7. Second crop ever.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2017)

Dinachem has guava roots that I found to be very nice when I grew that breed out. Enjoy.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 3, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Dinachem has guava roots that I found to be very nice when I grew that breed out. Enjoy.


I don't know what you mean?


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2017)

I believe that a Guava strain was used in making that breed.

From SeedFinder:

To create Dinachem, we have had the privilege of getting an original ChemDog mother from 1991, through the breeder who created, and a lot GuavaChem seeds which is a stabilized descendant of ChemDog. The original clone is 21 years old, and shows lack of vigor due to its age, this has complicated the development of our work, as it is a very delicate plant, but finally we made it.We provided the best care to achieve the best results.

I thought that my Dinachem had a hint of guava flavor at the time.
(that was what I was rambling about ;0)

Good luck.

JD


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 3, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I believe that a Guava strain was used in making that breed.
> 
> From SeedFinder:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I didn't realize what guava was. 

how did you like the Dinachem? I guess there will only be a few phenos if they stabilized it.


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 3, 2017)

I lied lol this is day before harvest. Time well spent whole thing turned purple!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 4, 2017)

I put the Headband under the 315 LEC for only 2 days and this is the result. The Super HPS alone did not turn this plant any colors.


----------



## 420producer (Jan 4, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I put the Headband under the 315 LEC for only 2 days and this is the result. The Super HPS alone did not turn this plant any colors.
> 
> View attachment 3867849 View attachment 3867850


wtf did it SNOW on your girl. DAMN 3 thumbs up....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 4, 2017)

420producer said:


> wtf did it SNOW on your girl. DAMN 3 thumbs up....


Thank you. 

But I don't want to picture what that third thumb might be. Lol


----------



## Javadog (Jan 4, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks. I didn't realize what guava was.
> 
> how did you like the Dinachem? I guess there will only be a few phenos if they stabilized it.


I have grown it out twice....once was not strong enough to re-run, but the other
was easily, was re-run, and is missed. :0) 

Very large and very crusty buds.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's a wifi pheno I think I'm gonna keep. Pretty close to the kick ass one I had 4-5 yrs ago.
Couldn't take a pic with the lights out right at 8weeks
  
The wifi is making a comeback


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 4, 2017)

a half lunch sack of drying hell mint, nothing like a good brown bag cure lol


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 4, 2017)

dirtWeevil said:


> a half lunch sack of drying hell mint, nothing like a good brown bag cure lol
> 
> View attachment 3868524


Nice of you to pack me a lunch.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 4, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Nice of you to pack me a lunch.


just don't trade any of it to the goddam finklestein shit kid


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hanging proud pennywise x headband from Hawaii cannabis care


----------



## Porky101 (Jan 5, 2017)

My entry!!

Hows she look??


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 5, 2017)

Porky101 said:


> My entry!!
> 
> Hows she look??
> View attachment 3869085


Well she looks good gonna tell us more?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2017)

dirtWeevil said:


> just don't trade any of it to the goddam finklestein shit kid


son of a bitch!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2017)

Afgan King said:


> Grape god budView attachment 3863323jillybean candy cut View attachment 3863324purple drank View attachment 3863325cornbread View attachment 3863326
> Purple urkleView attachment 3863327


god damn i want a big old bowl of that corn bread, and a glass of buttermilk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> My own as yet un-named cross at 50 days 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 3865148


Hentai Haze...fucking tentacle monster


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 5, 2017)

Snake Venom middle of week 5


----------



## Porky101 (Jan 5, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Well she looks good gonna tell us more?




Blue cheese. 

60 days from flip. 

Fantastic high. Sticky AF. 

Best strain I have ever has.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 5, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Snake Venom middle of week 5View attachment 3869154 View attachment 3869155 View attachment 3869156


Looking good Roger!

Day 55 for the no-name girls. Purps are starting to show up so letting the room cool to 60F at night.


----------



## majorbudz (Jan 5, 2017)

Rhino cookies southern star seeds.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Jan 5, 2017)

Black Jesus OG Dr.Underground 8wks


----------



## Noinch (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Afgan King (Jan 5, 2017)

Cornbread day 55 going till 63


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

A nice Qrazy Train:


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Dosidos


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Platinum delight


----------



## Walterwhiter (Jan 6, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Platinum delight
> View attachment 3869647 View attachment 3869648


Digging the black pheno yo!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Dosidos
> View attachment 3869643 View attachment 3869644 View attachment 3869645


Very nice!!
Here's some animal cookies at 8 weeks
  
That wifi pheno I posted earlier: my green headlamp broke at the other pad, wasn't able to get in there and take some decent pics without light on. Oh well. I'll try to snap some when i go there again soon when we chop.
Whatcha thinking about that dosidos? My buddy has a little different cut. Looks a little bit bigger of a yielder  Lemme know


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Very nice!!
> Here's some animal cookies at 8 weeks
> View attachment 3869739 View attachment 3869742 View attachment 3869745
> That wifi pheno I posted earlier: my green headlamp broke at the other pad, wasn't able to get in there and take some decent pics without light on. Oh well. I'll try to snap some when i go there again soon when we chop.
> Whatcha thinking about that dosidos? My buddy has a little different cut. Looks a little bit bigger of a yielder  Lemme know


That looks like fire too!!! hahaha.
Just yanked her, looks like some fire. Thanks again!! GG and SS next. Man where did you get a wifi cut, id love to swap for that . I just pulled a fire og from raskal, was hoping for a male to back cross the vaunted but might be a keeper.


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Here's a wifi pheno I think I'm gonna keep. Pretty close to the kick ass one I had 4-5 yrs ago.
> Couldn't take a pic with the lights out right at 8weeks
> View attachment 3868461 View attachment 3868462 View attachment 3868463
> The wifi is making a comeback



Love the stout ogs, so many get lanky ASF!


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> That looks like fire too!!! hahaha.
> Just yanked her, looks like some fire. Thanks again!! GG and SS next. Man where did you get a wifi cut, id love to swap for that . I just pulled a fire og from raskal, was hoping for a male to back cross the vaunted but might be a keeper.
> View attachment 3869761


Please don't toss that fire og bro.  I likey allot


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Please don't toss that fire og bro.  I likey allot


Smells like patchouli oil right now fresh.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Please don't toss that fire og bro.  I likey allot


i started a single pack we scored through IG. It's pretty good, grown it a few times already. Time to blow it up though.

Like I had said though, not quite as good as the best pheno we had before. My buddy had started 10 packs back when Raskal had first just dropped them. Can't believe I stopped growing that cut. Only because everyone and their brother was growing a wifi also. A good wifi cut is still my favorite. Yield. Looks. Stonieness. Everything. I love wifi


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> i started a single pack we scored through IG. It's pretty good, grown it a few times already. Time to blow it up though.
> 
> Like I had said though, not quite as good as the best pheno we had before. My buddy had started 10 packs back when Raskal had first just dropped them. Can't believe I stopped growing that cut. Only because everyone and their brother was growing a wifi also. A good wifi cut is still my favorite. Yield. Looks. Stonieness. Everything. I love wifi


Ive thought about stopping in for a visit.
https://www.yelp.com/biz/white-fire-outreach-los-angeles
Not that far at all.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

seems that they are closed at this time....


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 6, 2017)

Javadog said:


> View attachment 3869791
> 
> seems that they are closed at this time....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 7, 2017)

POW 33

 

Citral x POW 33



 

Dinachem


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 7, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> i started a single pack we scored through IG. It's pretty good, grown it a few times already. Time to blow it up though.
> 
> Like I had said though, not quite as good as the best pheno we had before. My buddy had started 10 packs back when Raskal had first just dropped them. Can't believe I stopped growing that cut. Only because everyone and their brother was growing a wifi also. A good wifi cut is still my favorite. Yield. Looks. Stonieness. Everything. I love wifi


I missed your Black Lime, how did it turn out for you? (was I a slacker for not picking it up)lol


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 7, 2017)

Grandpapy said:


> I missed your Black Lime, how did it turn out for you? (was I a slacker for not picking it up)lol


The black lime is alright. I'm done with it, but can still get it I think? My buddy might have ditched it too though
It seems like it could be a massive yielder once dialed in. I like it, but was time to move on to better.


----------



## dirtWeevil (Jan 7, 2017)

day 78 hell mint, the frost is out of hand. Second two are day 70 picks dried and in the jar


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 8, 2017)

Cherry Cookies x Chiquita Banana #12. 65 days. turned out nice. will run this pheno again while I look through more seeds.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 8, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Cherry Cookies x Chiquita Banana #12. 65 days. turned out nice. will run this pheno again while I look through more seeds.
> 
> View attachment 3871040


Looks amazing, what's the terps profile on her?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 8, 2017)

Def has that dank aroma. Its not fruity or sweet. More earthy. Great yielder, 

Next 1 coming down GSC x Cherry Pie #3.. Smells like Cherry Pie, Grows like OGKB but faster veg.


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## 420producer (Jan 9, 2017)

+30% thc
mandarin mint.


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 9, 2017)

My frosty Outdoor


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 9, 2017)

Another one of mine


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 10, 2017)

Aeroknow, where did you find a picture of Gary Busey's sister to use as an avatar?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 10, 2017)

Doc Holiday #1


----------



## Dan can grow (Jan 11, 2017)

A couple of different plants I've grown out


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 11, 2017)

Kosher Kush (DNA) and Medical Glue (Sin City)


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 11, 2017)

Royal blood - grapeox x cherry puff 
Chempieog-chemsodaog x bananapie


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jan 12, 2017)

Same dosidos dried.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Jan 12, 2017)

BuzzD2Kill said:


> Same dosidos dried.View attachment 3874332


I've started to read both of your posts and I saw dorito at first glance lol dosido...not a word one sees spelled out very often...looking tasty btw!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 12, 2017)

Here is the lowest and upside down bud on the Citral x POW 33 about ready for harvest.


----------



## Gaz29 (Jan 12, 2017)

Just sum pics of kiai kush (apothecary genetics). All are clones from same mother..
Happy growing
Gaz


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 12, 2017)

Dinachem


----------



## Javadog (Jan 12, 2017)

That 24K (KK) is currently the strongest smoke I am growing. Nice work.


----------



## Dan can grow (Jan 12, 2017)

Here are a couple shots of some Auto White LSD ladies


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour glue day 42


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 12, 2017)

Pennywise x headband outdoor 808


----------



## ChefT808 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Hawoodrose (Jan 12, 2017)

Last shoot i did with my frosty sour tangie ! If you want more information you can check my grow journal !


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jan 12, 2017)

And the Tangie pheno.... more frosty than the sour pheno !


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2017)

@MichiganMedGrower your dinachem looks killer


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 12, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @MichiganMedGrower your dinachem looks killer


Thank you very much. It was a traded seed. I have never grown one before. But everyone is getting me excited with the great feedback!


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 12, 2017)

Silverback 48 - grape48 x silverback


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 12, 2017)

Royalblood- grapeox x cherrypuff


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 13, 2017)

Pshycodawg - pshycosis x stardawg


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 13, 2017)

Ghostog s1


----------



## Lpindicaman (Jan 13, 2017)

Cherry gorilla -blackcherrysoda x gg4


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 13, 2017)

@Lpindicaman you grow wonderful high quality flowers. Just awesome!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 13, 2017)

GG4, Golden Strawberries, Phantom Cookies.


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 13, 2017)

I feel like we've reached the peak trichome coverage. There's simply no more room for trichomes in any of the plants I've grown lately. The CDMs definitely seem to kick the trichome production into high gear. I'm starting to understand why some people turn all their flowers into concentrates.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 13, 2017)

ChefT808 said:


> View attachment 3874889View attachment 3874890View attachment 3874891


Those look delicious! And potent!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2017)

@Hammerhead571 -here is your sour glue day 20


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2017)

@GNOME GROWN your plants look frosty as hell


----------



## Elitegenetics (Jan 13, 2017)

I love this thread og kush sfv


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2017)

@Hawoodrose -how's the nose & taste of that sour tangie? Been eyeballin it for awhile-yours looks great


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Hammerhead571 -here is your sour glue day 20View attachment 3875240


Is that Sdubb x GG#4??.. I never gave that 1 a name.. My Sour Ape is( SFV X GG#4)X Sdubb clone only. Looks good.Off to a good start.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 14, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Is that Sdubb x GG#4??.. I never gave that 1 a name.. My Sour Ape is( SFV X GG#4)X Sdubb clone only. Looks good.Off to a good start.


Yes its sdubb x gg4-got it off beanbid bout 8 mos ago-i love it-got another pix bout a page back at day 42-the flavor is incredible


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 14, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Is that Sdubb x GG#4??.. I never gave that 1 a name.. My Sour Ape is( SFV X GG#4)X Sdubb clone only. Looks good.Off to a good start.


Sorry man didn't know you hadn't named it-jus wanted to say thanks-where iam at would be next to impossible to get sdubb or gg4-saw your great pixs did a lil research & now its a lifetime keeper for me


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jan 14, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @Hawoodrose -how's the nose & taste of that sour tangie? Been eyeballin it for awhile-yours looks great


@Bubby'sndalab i had 4 pheno but only keep 2, one is more diesel citrus and the other one is more tangie orange, smell and taste is the same. At the end i only keep the tangie pheno because the sour pheno make some male flowers with active pollen ! But the taste is really nice !


----------



## White boy in hawaii (Jan 15, 2017)

This is some of my outdoor , its pretty frosty   still has little over 4 or 5 weeks left


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jan 15, 2017)

The Tangie pheno of the sour tangie is ending with nice colors ! The harvest is soon !


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 16, 2017)

i am just really likin this snake venom


----------



## fireman5974 (Jan 16, 2017)

8 weeks into flower gg#4


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 16, 2017)

CGS chem D cookies. fantastic!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 16, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sorry man didn't know you hadn't named it-jus wanted to say thanks-where iam at would be next to impossible to get sdubb or gg4-saw your great pixs did a lil research & now its a lifetime keeper for me


No worries, that cross has really tasty plants to be found..I'm glad you like 

Purple Pantera


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 16, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> CGS chem D cookies. fantastic!
> View attachment 3877812 View attachment 3877813


Holy smokes dude!!!!!! Thats beautiful!!!!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 16, 2017)

Motherloaded



Triangle pollinated with Chiquita Banana


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 17, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> Holy smokes dude!!!!!! Thats beautiful!!!!


thanks man. these CGS beans did me proud. gonna keep killin it over here! got a whole 4x8 of this shit! im one happy camper. gonna invest in a pollen tumbler for the trim and go solventless soon. THESE GET THE AXE TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Porky101 (Jan 17, 2017)

Nice delicious buds!

Heres my latest harvest

Her name was April (RIP), Cheese Plant

BTW, do you think I harvested at the right time? this was 8 weeks in 12/12.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

LOL, they look cloudy from here! Enjoy!


----------



## Porky101 (Jan 18, 2017)

Javadog said:


> LOL, they look cloudy from here! Enjoy!


Lol weed clouds!


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jan 18, 2017)

Critical kush


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 18, 2017)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Critical kush


Breeder? Very nice.


----------



## Porky101 (Jan 18, 2017)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Critical kush



I just grew some Ck's.

3ft Cola's ftw!

They look just like yours though (in structure, color etc)...very strong lemon smell to it...


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 22, 2017)

CGS chem D cookies hanging for the dry trim! these will get trimmed up tomorrow and over the next couple days


----------



## 710revolution (Jan 22, 2017)

The last bud from my northern lights autoflower. It was a mutant dwarf, unfortunately, and i only harvested 15 grams. Pathetic yield, but each single bud off that midget came out with enough stank to fill a room when opening the jar, and were hard as rocks. Smooth smoke too.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 23, 2017)

Dinachem
  

Headband


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 23, 2017)

Is the Dinachem from seed or cut? How long from flip to cut? Looks nice btw!


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 23, 2017)

Knock Out Kush @day 57


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 23, 2017)

Budley Doright said:


> Is the Dinachem from seed or cut? How long from flip to cut? Looks nice btw!


Thanks!

Seed and she is just starting week 8 of 12/12 and she is a gifted seed I have not grown before.

But I am going to say 10.5 weeks looking at her. I bent and tied her down to promote branching around day 10 so I may be stalling them for a minute during stretch. I let them all finish when they are truly done so it's up to her.


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 23, 2017)

not the frostiest branch in there but i have to share because of the fall colors  still CGS chem d cookies


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 23, 2017)

CallmeTex said:


> Knock Out Kush @day 57
> 
> View attachment 3882999


is that the KO kush from sannies?


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 23, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> is that the KO kush from sannies?


Yes sir, been running this one for about a year now. Think I'll hang on to her..


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 23, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Seed and she is just starting week 8 of 12/12 and she is a gifted seed I have not grown before.
> 
> But I am going to say 10.5 weeks looking at her. I bent and tied her down to promote branching around day 10 so I may be stalling them for a minute during stretch. I let them all finish when they are truly done so it's up to her.


Looks like tying her down worked out real well. Looking delicious and heavy


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 23, 2017)

CallmeTex said:


> Looks like tying her down worked out real well. Looking delicious and heavy


Thank you Tex. These are new plants to me and I am really excited!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3883143 View attachment 3883144 View attachment 3883145


Beautiful!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 23, 2017)

CallmeTex said:


> Knock Out Kush @day 57
> 
> View attachment 3882999


Dammmmmmmm that looks like some heavy smoke !


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3883143 View attachment 3883144 View attachment 3883145


Oh wow that's nice. What plant is this Bob?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 23, 2017)

Cherry Cookies x Chiquita Banana #13


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Cherry Cookies x Chiquita Banana #13
> 
> View attachment 3883527


Wtf are you feeding that beast no red hairs and already frosty like that wow I could only imagine what that baby will look like in a couple weeks please keep us posted wow


----------



## DesertHydro (Jan 24, 2017)

more cgs chem d cookies i was trimming right now. been trimming for HOURS!  tomorrow is gonna be a long ass day!


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 24, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> more cgs chem d cookies i was trimming right now. been trimming for HOURS!  tomorrow is gonna be a long ass day!View attachment 3883758 View attachment 3883761


At least your trimming wish I was


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 25, 2017)

GSC X CHERRY PIE #3


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> GSC X CHERRY PIE #3
> View attachment 3884553


Nah man don't smoke that bro you might fucking die(God forbid) that shit looks like some poisonous dank Ass gas that will make you blackout from a few hits good shit enjoy man looks fucking incredible nice job #StayLitt


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 25, 2017)

(sfv x gg#4)x Sdubb


----------



## BabyAndaconda420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> (sfv x gg#4)x Sdubb
> View attachment 3885104


Very nice. how long does she have left? And do you think she will swell up a lil bit?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 25, 2017)

no, thats all she will swell. Her flowers are hard rocks.. Just needs to fade more now.

LVPK, She will lay you out ...


----------



## GangusKush (Jan 25, 2017)

Green crack gone purple! Grew it under a 600 w hps on 11-13 with night temps as low as 35 and day temps up to 80 ,nugs are much harder than normal and it smells like sour pouch kids!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 25, 2017)

Classic Seeds Headband almost done


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 26, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Cherry Cookies x Chiquita Banana #13
> 
> View attachment 3883527


Wow that's insane

How's the smoke?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 26, 2017)

jillxjilly said:


> Wow that's insane
> 
> How's the smoke?


still in flower


----------



## jillxjilly (Jan 26, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> still in flower


Very very beautiful shots, been seeing a handful of people on here who take magazine-caliber photos.. Going to try to check back when you harvest and try em out. Visually at least, I think they look super good.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 27, 2017)

The photo skill is part of the kit one needs to succeed, clearly. 

(that and top flight genetics and a fair pile of skill/experience ;0)


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 28, 2017)

Million $$$$ Baby 
 


Motherloaded


----------



## kevinpurpleksuh (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## kevinpurpleksuh (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tahoe OG


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jan 29, 2017)

Conspiracy Kush, day 62, one of five, under COB's


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 29, 2017)

Confidential Cheese 56 days 100% Water Only


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 30, 2017)

Fire OG


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 30, 2017)

Dinachem


----------



## numberfour (Jan 31, 2017)

Kimbo Kush F2
 

 

Fat Cherry x Sunshine Daydream #7
 

Goji


----------



## elkamino (Jan 31, 2017)

Sunshine Daydream day 42


----------



## Javadog (Jan 31, 2017)

Such frost you two!


----------



## stickyicky_247 (Jan 31, 2017)

Perrywinkle (blue venom x Chernobyl)


----------



## stickyicky_247 (Jan 31, 2017)

Gorilla glue


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2017)

Cookies and Chem from Green Point Seeds.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 1, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies and Chem from Green Point Seeds.View attachment 3890889 View attachment 3890890 View attachment 3890891 View attachment 3890892


If you have grown this plant already. What does it taste and smell like? 

Beautiful growing as usual by the way


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> If you have grown this plant already. What does it taste and smell like?
> 
> Beautiful growing as usual by the way


Thanks man! Its my first run with this strain, so far tons of limey citrus skunky goodness.


----------



## Elitegenetics (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah that ult Chem 2008 turned out epic dude said he breeding it like to everything.. Also the ult Chem x sfv og kush as well..epic he said on both! The lemon Larry og kush as well..there's the Tahoe og pic nugs epic to




Dankonomics_genetics said:


> I'm not big on fems but I'll run some here and there. I looked over his list, the ultimate Chem cross is prob his most potent flavorful line id say. Pretty sure that is from elite genetics stock back in the day. The typical holland coffee shop stuff I don't grow much. I liked the old nevil stuff and sssc and sag stuff but a lot of those lines went downhill fast. A lot are outsourced in Spain is why now, and busts too. I tried some sensi stock recently and wasn't impressed. I really liked the shiva stuff and I did like Jack herer too early release stock and silver Pearl, nl5 x haze, skunk 1, super skunk, and nl5.


----------



## stickyicky_247 (Feb 2, 2017)

Perrywinkle top 
GG bottom


----------



## Hawoodrose (Feb 2, 2017)

That sour tangie is full of trichome ! I'm really in love with that pheno !

 

 

 

The other pheno more lemon diesel is nice too, but less frosty !

 

 

 

The master kush is nice but not the most frostiest !


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 3, 2017)

UPDATE: Cherry Cookies x Cbanana #12


#14


----------



## green217 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fireball @40 days


----------



## kushkronic (Feb 4, 2017)

The Truth







skywalker







White Widow






Pure Kush







Blueberry gift


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 4, 2017)

Golden glue day 26


----------



## Mroutdoors (Feb 5, 2017)

This is the best thread on here. lol


----------



## Mroutdoors (Feb 5, 2017)

Space candy (cotton candy Kush x space Queen)


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 6, 2017)

Dinachem almost ready starting week 10


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 6, 2017)

New addition to the garden 

OG Kush x Trainwreck.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 9, 2017)

Damn that only took 3 days to come back online...still cant post pics.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 10, 2017)

Yup. A bad one. I cannot post pics either.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2017)

Getting the shakes over here, need my daily bud porn fix!!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Getting the shakes over here, need my daily bud porn fix!!


Me too. I even went to icmag to look at the Michigan flowers thread.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Getting the shakes over here, need my daily bud porn fix!!


IG has some fappabale bud porn....
Slap slap slap slap


----------



## GroErr (Feb 11, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> IG has some fappabale bud porn....
> Slap slap slap slap


Lol, I've been watching live porn more visiting the garden, but that's only 6 strains this round


----------



## Walterwhiter (Feb 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Lol, I've been watching live porn more visiting the garden, but that's only 6 strains this round


So would I but it would be statutory haha!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 11, 2017)

I had switched to real porn for a minute. But it seems I am attracted to flowers more.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 12, 2017)

Crap Hot linking doesn't even work


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Crap Hot linking doesn't even work


Sometime this year would be nice


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 13, 2017)

Ive noticed since the pics have been down RIU threads have been more trolled up and IG now has a lot more shots of mid grow buds instead of only finished glory shots, so much unbalance in the world


----------



## green217 (Feb 13, 2017)

are they going to be able to get all the old pics back? this forum is going to fall apart with out them I believe. Getting pretty desolate already around here


----------



## GroErr (Feb 13, 2017)

green217 said:


> are they going to be able to get all the old pics back? this forum is going to fall apart with out them I believe. Getting pretty desolate already around here


Yeah it's getting weak, activity is slowing to a crawl. Going to lose a chunk of membership if things don't get back soon  Even the trolls can't do a good job without annoying pics and shit


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2017)

And the mood has been pretty cranky too.

The Black Helicopter worrying does not help.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

WhooHoo pics are back for us bud porn degenerates!

Blue Ripper x Harlequin Day 47:



Blue Pyramid Day 47:



Blue Ripper x Blue Dream Day 45:



Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

Rp sour kush-day 28


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

Rp sour kush-day 28


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 26, 2017)

One more pix-rp sour kush-day 28


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 26, 2017)

Cookies n Chem from Greenpoint Seeds.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 26, 2017)

Its odd no other sites get DDOS attacks.

Lets see what I got....
Space Station#5


----------



## GroErr (Feb 26, 2017)

Not my frostiest but she's a pretty girl with some cool winter colours, Blue Pyramid Day 44 of ~52



Cheers


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 26, 2017)

MArtian monkey


----------



## numberfour (Feb 27, 2017)

Kimbo Kush F2


Silver Kush


----------



## stickyicky_247 (Feb 27, 2017)

Perrywinkle 1 week into cure


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 27, 2017)

1 week left


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 27, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Kimbo Kush F2
> View attachment 3895807
> 
> Silver Kush
> View attachment 3895811


WOW, just wow, amazing!


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 27, 2017)

Mystery Mints turned out pretty nice.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 27, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Mystery Mints turned out pretty nice.
> View attachment 3896349


Tasty!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 27, 2017)

Ice Bomb


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 27, 2017)

OG Kush x Trainwreck


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 27, 2017)

Citral x POW 33


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 27, 2017)

Dinachem
 

POW 33 x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 27, 2017)

Let's keep the party going ya


----------



## oldman60 (Feb 27, 2017)

Docs Dank Seeds Cherry Pie x Dr.Who 5 weeks 12/12.


----------



## GroErr (Feb 28, 2017)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin poly, 49 days and almost done 



Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2017)

Rp sour kush-day 39


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 28, 2017)

G-13/Skunk x Blue Lemon Thai
 

Blue Lemon Thai #3


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 28, 2017)

Toxic Blue 33. Not super frosty but more potent than most I pictured. It is Petrolia Headstash x ECSD x Jack 33. It will punch you right in the face!


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 28, 2017)

GG#4 49 days Water Only! nuther week to go and it's comin down!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 28, 2017)

OG


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 28, 2017)

Goldenglue


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 1, 2017)

Rp sour kush-day39


----------



## numberfour (Mar 1, 2017)

Beautiful plant @Stoned Drifter 

Bluepit
 

Cuvee #1 
 

Fat cherry x SSDD #6


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2017)

man compared to you guys stuff mine puny...lol....but it not bad
mystery seed 4th week of flowering


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 1, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> man compared to you guys stuff mine puny...lol....but it not bad
> mystery seed 4th week of flowering View attachment 3897517


Still a baby but a ton of potential.
Keep the faith.


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 1, 2017)

oldman60 said:


> Still a baby but a ton of potential.
> Keep the faith.


yeah i know, still got about 3 weeks more to go, still not bad for a closet cfl grow


----------



## GangusKush (Mar 2, 2017)

2 different phenos of Holimoli's cotton candy kush, grown under 11-13 full spectrum light schedule, with 4 days of 80+ degrees and 4 nights of under 50 degrees, more pictures when the meds are dry! And some A-Dub photos tomorrow! Total of 54 days in flower pushing 30% + amber trichomes


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 2, 2017)

Havent been in here since riu photos were down. Frosty as funk!

in house- purple animal kush
most photographic of all my girls


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Havent been in here since riu photos were down. Frosty as funk!
> 
> in house- purple animal kush
> most photographic of all my girls
> View attachment 3898487


Have you ran purple animal kush before? What kinda of nose & taste are you getting-looks good


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 2, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Have you ran purple animal kush before? What kinda of nose & taste are you getting-looks good


ya its a keeper in my garden. 
Had kind of a sandlewood or hardwood scent (tough to describe, idk if thats even accurate). Real kush smell I think
Really unique, didnt think much at first but potency for days and off the charts bag appeal. Strong taste lingers in your mouth. Loud. Been running it for a few cycles now and its not going anywhere.

Full disclosure the other pheno hermied bad but had a fruity stank to it, too bad I never saw it come to completion


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 2, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> man compared to you guys stuff mine puny...lol....but it not bad
> mystery seed 4th week of flowering View attachment 3897517


I remember one that I grew, couldn't wait to cut it down, looked so so compared to others I had seen. Huge freaking mistake, potency was off the charts!!!! I so wish I had a cutting of it to this day!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 2, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> ya its a keeper in my garden.
> Had kind of a sandlewood or hardwood scent (tough to describe, idk if thats even accurate). Real kush smell I think
> Really unique, didnt think much at first but potency for days and off the charts bag appeal. Strong taste lingers in your mouth. Loud. Been running it for a few cycles now and its not going anywhere.
> 
> Full disclosure the other pheno hermied bad but had a fruity stank to it, too bad I never saw it come to completion


Right on-gotta freebie off the tdt-had it at the end of the line pile but iam gonna pop it now


----------



## Sureshot2 (Mar 3, 2017)

These were about 2 weeks before harvest, GGG Harlequin x Joseph. Excuse the cut leaf in the top one, I had just taken a sample to check under the microscope.


----------



## GangusKush (Mar 3, 2017)

A-DUB , if you live in so Cal make the trip to organic solutions of the desert in Palm springs! Took 55 days of flower under 11-13 full spectrum light cycle, well over 50% amber trichomes


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 3, 2017)

I found the Rosin area...


Here is some

Corey x DMT..


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 3, 2017)

Im happy to b back n see u guys r keepin thingz nice n frostyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 4, 2017)

Sour dubb x gg #4


----------



## GroErr (Mar 4, 2017)

Current run at Day 52/54, headed into the last 5-10 days...

Blue Harley (Blue Ripper x Harlequin) P2:

 

Blue Harley P1 keeper:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) F2/P3;

 

Blue Ripper F2/P5:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1:

 

Jack The Ripper:

 

Plemon:

 

Cheers


----------



## BudgetGrows (Mar 5, 2017)

Not the best but I liked it..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 5, 2017)

GG#4 56 days done. Water only!


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

I trimmed a bunch of this crap today.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 5, 2017)

Rp sour kush-day 47


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 5, 2017)

Fresh cut today


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I trimmed a bunch of this crap today.
> View attachment 3900469


That is pretty frosty . . .Even for my old eyes


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## zoic (Mar 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> man compared to you guys stuff mine puny...lol....but it not bad
> mystery seed 4th week of flowering View attachment 3897517


Well it looks like you have some nice trichs starting to build up. Give it at least 4-6 more weeks and see how it looks then


----------



## BudmanTX (Mar 6, 2017)

she


zoic said:


> Well it looks like you have some nice trichs starting to build up. Give it at least 4-6 more weeks and see how it looks then


she starting her 5th seek tuesday, cause of the unknown pheno type i'm gonna flower her for 8 weeks and see how she looks at that time. Most trichs are still clear from the pictures i've taken. In fact i've also taken new picture of her this weekend. Got a couple of my new little one i just finished vegging outside for a week


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 8, 2017)

2 more weeks to go... mendocino purple..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 8, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 8, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That's pretty


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 9, 2017)

pre harvest 8 week flowering 10 days flushing 550 ppm from start to flush !!


----------



## swedsteven (Mar 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Current run at Day 52/54, headed into the last 5-10 days...
> 
> Blue Harley (Blue Ripper x Harlequin) P2:
> 
> ...


you kill me nice work buddy!!!


----------



## zoic (Mar 9, 2017)

LOL, you guys all kill me. I officially volunteer to be a tester and I work for free.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 9, 2017)

swedsteven said:


> you kill me nice work buddy!!!


Thanks man, some nice genetics in there making it look easy 

The harvest fun begins, first up the Blue Harley P1 pheno, a zip or 3 on her


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 11, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> Fresh cut today


I hope you didn't cut that product in that picture at that exact stage!! That had some time left on it for sure!


----------



## overdose420 (Mar 11, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Beautiful nugs


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 11, 2017)

Posted in club 315 but these are worthy of this thread I think.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 11, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 11, 2017)

Very nice @Bubby'sndalab well done... 

Gorilla Crystals


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Mar 11, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Kimbo Kush F2
> View attachment 3895807
> 
> Silver Kush
> View attachment 3895811


Lol you don't even need a scope to see what the colour the trics are! Look at the size of those fuckers - awesome crystals!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 11, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Very nice @Bubby'sndalab well done...
> 
> Gorilla Crystals
> View attachment 3904280


Thanks hhead-i cant get enough of it-always nice to see your pics


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Very nice @Bubby'sndalab well done...
> 
> Gorilla Crystals
> View attachment 3904280


That looks a lot like






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 11, 2017)

def the frostiest I've done. Here's that same GG#4 from the last page hitting the jars.....


----------



## PCXV (Mar 12, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Very nice @Bubby'sndalab well done...
> 
> Gorilla Crystals
> View attachment 3904280


Woah that available as clone or seeds?


----------



## GroErr (Mar 12, 2017)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream P1, Day 62 just about there.

 

Cheers


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 12, 2017)

pak 
huckleberry


?



thunderstruck


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 12, 2017)

Gorilla Crystals= GG#4 S1 BX to GG#4...This is 1 of my crosses just to see what would happen. Lots more of these to test.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 12, 2017)

Another goldenglue nug


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 12, 2017)

Few lil frosties from recently .....very nice everyone above ......very nice


----------



## vhawk (Mar 13, 2017)

White widow from southern Oregon seeds. Frosty, the biggest nugs I've seen in my short growing history, stinky loud, and a hypnotic smoke.


----------



## Niblixdark (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## kmog33 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## vhawk (Mar 13, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What strain is that? I imagine it's fragrant as fuck.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 13, 2017)

vhawk said:


> What strain is that? I imagine it's fragrant as fuck.


So in order:
Rainbow cookies
Nitro cookies(non-keeper pheno)
Alien x shoreline 
Phantom cookies x solos stash

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 13, 2017)

Time to do a little trimming


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 13, 2017)

Next Motherloaded is coming along nicely..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 13, 2017)

Sour kush


----------



## CaliSmokes (Mar 13, 2017)

Had to pull a test nug


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2017)

Just starting to cure Cookies n Chem.


----------



## Hawoodrose (Mar 17, 2017)

Some shot of my last run. Next run will be the jack herrer of sensi seeds. ( more info in my grow journal )


Master Kush
 

Sour Tangie (sour)
 

 

 


Sour Tangie (tangie)


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 17, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## Hawoodrose (Mar 19, 2017)

Last little video i made, hope you will enjoy !


----------



## CaliSmokes (Mar 19, 2017)

Not impressed with this smoke, smells great! Just not as potent ! Oh well I guess what to expect from a freebie ! Will run the entire plant for hash. wont be running it again !


----------



## GroErr (Mar 19, 2017)

Blue Harley (Blueberry x JTR x Harlequin), Day 67:

 
 

Jack The Ripper, Day 67:

 
 

Cheers


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 20, 2017)

Firestorm #36


----------



## albert111 (Mar 21, 2017)

Skunk #1


----------



## Electrum (Mar 21, 2017)

a nice bud off my first ever plant, a little frosty but no a lot (outdoor bubblegum) which I am going to harvest soon, unfortunately some issues with life have caused me to harvest early and not let it mature as much as I would've liked 
Going to try harder with a hydro setup next!


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 21, 2017)

This Sugar Candy was notably resinous. Didn't like the strain all that much overall, kind of low yield and didn't feel like the 25% potency claimed, but it looked nice.


----------



## Hawoodrose (Mar 21, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Firestorm #36
> View attachment 3909949


 Wow !! 

It is snowing in your room ? 36 days of flowering ?


----------



## MrVega2 (Mar 21, 2017)

Bagseed...


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hawoodrose said:


> Wow !!
> 
> It is snowing in your room ? 36 days of flowering ?


Yes, 36 days...

Motherloaded will come down in 5 days.


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 24, 2017)

Frostiest? Nah. Frosty? Yes indeed. Strain is Papaya. Couple more weeks til chop.


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Mar 24, 2017)

Fruity Pebbles Og x Headband, not the most potent but yields about 24% in rosin. Above average smoke if you let it go long enough.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 24, 2017)

Blue Dream


----------



## PhuckDaPoeLease (Mar 25, 2017)

Banshee Mist (Aliendog F3 x Kali Mist) reeks of Chem and grape.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3900540


i'd like to like you, but a like for you is a like for warrant


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 25, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Firestorm #36
> View attachment 3909949


thats powdered sugar, you cheater


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 25, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4View attachment 3908132 View attachment 3908133


That looks fun to trim . . .Fingers stuck together like super glue


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 25, 2017)

Haha-no doubt-gotta alcohol wipe my fingers when iam rolling one


----------



## Jay127 (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 26, 2017)

Here is a piece of a test bud I cut and dried from the plant I posted a couple posts back. not ultra frosty but it's also about 3 week immature. Pretty I think..


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 26, 2017)

In case you're wondering... even 3 or so weeks from mature it is fire. 2 or 3 hits from a pipe and I was barbecued for about 3 hours.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Mar 26, 2017)

Firestorm is that seed or clone?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 26, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> Here is a piece of a test bud I cut and dried from the plant I posted a couple posts back. not ultra frosty but it's also about 3 week immature. Pretty I think..


That is awesome. Why do you think that it is three weeks immature . . .Trichromes not cloudy/Amber?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 26, 2017)

Jay127 said:


>


How is the taste? That one is on my "must have" list.


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 26, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is awesome. Why do you think that it is three weeks immature . . .Trichromes not cloudy/Amber?


Thanks! Pistils haven't fully receded yet and the trichomes are still %80 clear. Only on week 6.5 or so.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 26, 2017)

Cookies n Chem, weekish cure.


----------



## norcal mmj (Mar 26, 2017)

Jilly bean, day 48


----------



## Jay127 (Mar 26, 2017)

Coloradoclear said:


> How is the taste? That one is on my "must have" list.


First run with this pheno, previously greenhouse grown was very tasty strong on the berry side. This one looks much different grown under LED so I'm curious will let you know in about 2 weeks how this one is.


----------



## Ebola21 (Mar 26, 2017)

G13 Pineapple express

Closeup of one, and the 3 hangers are from the single plant.


----------



## Jay127 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ebola21 said:


> G13 Pineapple express
> 
> Closeup of one, and the 3 hangers are from the single plant.


Just got this one it's on its way, freebie from attitude, how was the grow


----------



## Ebola21 (Mar 26, 2017)

Jay127 said:


> Just got this one it's on its way, freebie from attitude, how was the grow


Oh my God, G13 Pineapple Express has been the absolute best strain I have ever grown. Unbelievably resilient, incredibly high yield, super easy to grow, and a spaceman high. I couldnt believe how good it was given that it was named after/shared the same name as the movie. I bought the seeds on a "yeah okay 'pineapple express' whatever" mentality and I was proven so wrong. I cannot say enough good things about it. This harvest was a clone from my previous grow, and this one has been nothing short of exceptional (again), and even better than the previous. I cant say the same for Barneys Seeds. After 4 seeds of their Cookies Kush, and a couple clones from those seeds, Im not impressed; they have been nothing but problems, and I I will never buy another seed from them again.


----------



## Jay127 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ebola21 said:


> Oh my God, G13 Pineapple Express has been the absolute best strain I have ever grown. Unbelievably resilient, incredibly high yield, super easy to grow, and a spaceman high. I couldnt believe how good it was given that it was named after/shared the same name as the movie. I bought the seeds on a "yeah okay 'pineapple express' whatever" mentality and I was proven so wrong. I cannot say enough good things about it. This harvest was a clone from my previous grow, and this one has been nothing short of exceptional (again), and even better than the previous. I cant say the same for Barneys Seeds. After 4 seeds of their Cookies Kush, and a couple clones from those seeds, Im not impressed; they have been nothing but problems, and I I will never buy another seed from them again.


That's awesome to hear, I'll be honest when I saw it was a freebie I was thinking the same, "oh here's some pineapple express" thinking of seth rogans laugh as I finished my order haha I'm excited for it.


----------



## Crab Pot (Mar 27, 2017)

SB Aruba


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 27, 2017)

Pretty colors.


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Internodes looking nice a grouped


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> Internodes looking nice a grouped


This Fire cut is like the chode og...

It stacks, decent yield for og. 


Lol.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> This Fire cut is like the chode og...
> 
> It stacks, decent yield for og.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this yoda I had, just the shortest little girl but caked from stem to tip lol


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> Reminds me of this yoda I had, just the shortest little girl but caked from stem to tip lol


It's one of the reasons I got her back recently, I like Tahoe better but fire yields a good bit better. Finicky AF. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> It's one of the reasons I got her back recently, I like Tahoe better but fire yields a good bit better. Finicky AF.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yea love a solid Tahoe fan, last guy I knew wih solid cut of it always ran it with pgrs and just turned it into a rock


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> Yea love a solid Tahoe fan, last guy I knew wih solid cut of it always ran it with pgrs and just turned it into a rock


Yeah Tahoe is my favorite, had it a long time and probably won't be leaving my room anytime soon. Granted, I'm sort of stacking up on og and cookie moms ATM. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah Tahoe is my favorite, had it a long time and probably won't be leaving my room anytime soon. Granted, I'm sort of stacking up on og and cookie moms ATM.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Always good to have those stashed ready to go. I'd have to say, orange cookies, Slymer, Tangie, gg4 are some of the top favorites I got right now


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> Always good to have those stashed ready to go. I'd have to say, orange cookies, Slymer, Tangie, gg4 are some of the top favorites I got right now


Yeah I have tangie as well, and two different cuts of gg4 haha(I have too many moms right now, lol). Almost let gg4 go this round. Have a couple moms that are just killing it's growth rate in flower. So it may only make it another cycle or two. Slymer is a cool one, tga churnobyl not slymer og from that new(er) breeder yeah?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I have tangie as well, and two different cuts of gg4 haha(I have too many moms right now, lol). Almost let gg4 go this round. Have a couple moms that are just killing it's growth rate in flower. So it may only make it another cycle or two. Slymer is a cool one, tga churnobyl not slymer og from that new(er) breeder yeah?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yea no the tga white frosted, yield goddess. at least my pheno was. Hopfully gana be able to try this docs OG buddy has a white white white cut, that and I've always be searching for archives amnesia haze, and gth #2


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> Yea no the tga white frosted, yield goddess. at least my pheno was. Hopfully gana be able to try this docs OG buddy has a white white white cut, that and I've always be searching for archives amnesia haze, and gth #2


There are some great phenos in docs og. I thought the slymer pheno was a shit yielder but potent greasy AF flowers. I may be wrong I never ran it, but I thought that was it's one downside was yield. 

Theres a couple of guys around with amnesia, don't know anyone with gth anymore I was never a fan. Imo it's fire on paper, but doesn't translate to actual potency. It's heavy, but not 2x as heavy as any other og and most other strains, lol. And the terps aren't Greta either imo haze dominates the shit out of the cross. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> There are some great phenos in docs og. I thought the slymer pheno was a shit yielder but potent greasy AF flowers. I may be wrong I never ran it, but I thought that was it's one downside was yield.
> 
> Theres a couple of guys around with amnesia, don't know anyone with gth anymore I was never a fan. Imo it's fire on paper, but doesn't translate to actual potency. It's heavy, but not 2x as heavy as any other og and most other strains, lol. And the terps aren't Greta either imo haze dominates the shit out of the cross.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yea imma hunt for that amnesia, yea for me over 2 a light on the Slymer, mabey she just loved my program or just got a chunky cut


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> Yea imma hunt for that amnesia, yea for me over 2 a light on the Slymer, mabey she just loved my program or just got a chunky cut


Maybe you, like myself, just run lower yielding strains, 2 lbs with a 1k is og territory. BD pretty easy to get over 2 with a 600. Haha. You run soil or hydro though? I need to remember not everyone is in water only. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 420producer (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah Tahoe is my favorite, had it a long time and probably won't be leaving my room anytime soon. Granted, I'm sort of stacking up on og and cookie moms ATM.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


im trying to find the tahoe ot here in CO.. luv that strain


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

420producer said:


> im trying to find the tahoe ot here in CO.. luv that strain


My cut is definitely in Co, lol. Brought it out that way very recently when I was in Breckenridge before my brothers bachelor party. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaz29 (Mar 28, 2017)

Not too frosty yet but it's only half way through -day 31 (power bud- Zambeza).
Happy growing
Gaz


----------



## dargd1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Day 38 in flower. GSC: Roughly 4 1/2 weeks to go.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 28, 2017)

Blue Dream


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 28, 2017)

Dinafem Critical+2.0 Day 36 12/12 - Light Source Quantum Boards


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Maybe you, like myself, just run lower yielding strains, 2 lbs with a 1k is og territory. BD pretty easy to get over 2 with a 600. Haha. You run soil or hydro though? I need to remember not everyone is in water only.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


With the old single fixture hps1k was getting 2-2.5on all strains then when I switched to gavitas had a king arther pull 3.3 ever seance then all work is gavita and lep. I run both soil for my personal grows and moms and hydro with groden everything else


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

growmastercheesey said:


> With the old single fixture hps1k was getting 2-2.5on all strains then when I switched to gavitas had a king arther pull 3.3 ever seance then all work is gavita and lep. I run both soil for my personal grows and moms and hydro with groden everything else


That makes sense. I think it may be more your growing improvement over time than just the gavitas if you're pulling 3.3 now haha. About a 50% increase in yield, I'll give the gavitas 5-8%, lol, the other 42% is on you  

How high do you have your gavitas? I'm thinking about grabbing one but only 8' ceilings. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## growmastercheesey (Mar 28, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That makes sense. I think it may be more your growing improvement over time than just the gavitas if you're pulling 3.3 now haha. About a 50% increase in yield, I'll give the gavitas 5-8%, lol, the other 42% is on you
> 
> How high do you have your gavitas? I'm thinking about grabbing one but only 8' ceilings.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


CUrrently running.them on 14tall ceilings. but they recommend 30inch from canopy but you don't get to much bleaching unroll they break that 22in Mark. still they ate bright as all hell. Definitely need glasses to be in there.for large amounts of time. Thanks I'd like to think that but I'll always give Props to solid kick ass genetics


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 29, 2017)

This is a new plant I'm growing, not mature yet but it shows signs of being a resinmeister. It's an NLxBB from WoS. Most phenos were average resinosity but this particular one is an overachiever. It's also very potent, while most phenos were only average. I think I got lucky and found a freak high resin super-potent pheno, like GG#4. Maybe it's an NL throwback. Fortunately, also less rank smelling than the others, sweet instead. The Resinmeister pheno has been discovered. That's only about 7 weeks flowering too. GG#4 _wishes_ it was the Resinmeister. Kidding, GG is one of a kind.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 29, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4-always the 1st jar i grab


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## hells canyon genetics (Mar 31, 2017)

Krippled said:


> Fuel Can by Hells Canyon Genetics @ 4 weeks from flipView attachment 3850732


Nice picture


----------



## elkamino (Apr 1, 2017)

Stoned Drifter said:


>


Absolutely STUNNING @Stoned Drifter . The hell is that??


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 1, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Absolutely STUNNING @Stoned Drifter . The hell is that??


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 1, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Absolutely STUNNING @Stoned Drifter . The hell is that??


I found a seed from a nug from a local dispensary which they called the strain The Sauce. I have no clue what her parents are. I like to call her Purple Ivy


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 1, 2017)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I found a seed from a nug from a local dispensary which they called the strain The Sauce. I have no clue what her parents are. I like to call her Purple Ivy


I hope you kept a cutting off of her.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 1, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I hope you kept a cutting off of her.


sure did!


----------



## OutlawGrower (Apr 1, 2017)

Looks incredible Stoned Drifter, kinda looks like Alien Rift or something to me but I'm probably way off.


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 1, 2017)

Papaya. Starting to pack on a little frost. I cannot wait for harvest.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 1, 2017)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I found a seed from a nug from a local dispensary which they called the strain The Sauce. I have no clue what her parents are. I like to call her Purple Ivy


The sauce is a strain from exotic genetics. It's a cross of gg#4 X green ribbon. I have 3 seeds of it! I might be popping those soon, after seeing your pics.


----------



## tikdo (Apr 1, 2017)

some frosty buds up in here , nicee

maybe one day this chocolate skunk can too


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 2, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> The sauce is a strain from exotic genetics. It's a cross of gg#4 X green ribbon. I have 3 seeds of it! I might be popping those soon, after seeing your pics.


I didn't know that. Thanks for the info! I would like to see yours when their ready. Post pictures if you can please.


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 2, 2017)

steeeeeeeeellllllaaaaaaa seinfeld. hahahahaha killing me hahahahaha


rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3378959 View attachment 3378960 View attachment 3378961 View attachment 3378962


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 2, 2017)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I didn't know that. Thanks for the info! I would like to see yours when their ready. Post pictures if you can please.


I will post pics but just a heads up. It will be a few months before I can. I'm at week 1 on a run of King Kong by Dr Underground. 
 And I have some gsc and kosher kush coming up next. Then I'd be able to run the sauce.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 2, 2017)

pak




thunderstruck




stmd


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 3, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Walterwhiter (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I will post pics but just a heads up. It will be a few months before I can. I'm at week 1 on a run of King Kong by Dr Underground.
> View attachment 3917843 And I have some gsc and kosher kush coming up next. Then I'd be able to run the sauce.


I'm on my second run of there black Jesus OG and I just started a crystal m e t h hybrid by them. You run anymore of there gear?


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 3, 2017)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Its photosharpening get it right. It was like Shift+sShift+sShift+s
> 
> 
> 
> You also dry your weed in a room filled with cat shit and piss, so there is that.


don't worry about that fag. He is very very sick in the head to start of with and the other he is a trump hater.


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 3, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> and it got shipped to states like alabama where skinhead fucks like you got to smoke it! LEL[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> UncleBuck said:
> ...


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 3, 2017)

SirGreenThumb said:


> LoL
> You're an idiot.
> So you think that if I tell someone to meet me in a certain state that means I live in said state? LoL
> You also think that since I used to rock a shaved head that means I still do? LoL Do you realize how old that pic is? LoL
> ...


Personally I like your work dude. ROCK ON!


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> sdubb x Querkle
> 
> View attachment 3412057


MANOLEMAN! very pretty


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 3, 2017)

ncboy65 said:


> DONALD TRUMP WILL is taking care of punk fags like you BOY!


LEL


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 3, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



They need to figure out a way for a tablet screen to be scratch and sniff.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> I will post pics but just a heads up. It will be a few months before I can. I'm at week 1 on a run of King Kong by Dr Underground.
> View attachment 3917843 And I have some gsc and kosher kush coming up next. Then I'd be able to run the sauce.


Killer setup dude


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Apr 3, 2017)

GG4 day 30sumthin


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes. This is one of the better threads for bud porn.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2017)

yep, gotta love the bud porn in this thread


----------



## SouthCross (Apr 3, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> yep, gotta love the bud porn in this thread



No doubt on that. Folks are turning out some amazing stuff. Brings joy to the heart. Fill the entire world with cannabis.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 3, 2017)

If you're too pussy to post a pic, you shouldn't be posting in this thread! 


Chumps


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 3, 2017)

Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 3, 2017)

8th week flowering, going on 9th week this Tuesday coming up, mysterious that came from bag ol seeds, this is one bud site


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 3, 2017)

GHK#13


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 3, 2017)

borbor said:


> View attachment 3438543
> hortilab starbud day 78 since flip, though it was actually flipped to 13/11 for the first 3 and a half weeks of flower, then down to 12/12


sooooo pretty.


----------



## rhagar (Apr 3, 2017)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Skunk #1 with 2-wks to Go...


----------



## PCXV (Apr 3, 2017)

Week 6

Gummy Bears





Dr. Who #1





Dr. Who #2





Dr. Who #4


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 3, 2017)

Unknown Strain


----------



## elkamino (Apr 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3918697 View attachment 3918698


Gorgeous. What ya got there Bob?


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 4, 2017)

Walterwhiter said:


> I'm on my second run of there black Jesus OG and I just started a crystal m e t h hybrid by them. You run anymore of there gear?


No I haven't but a good friend has ran a bunch of thief gear and they always looked killer. 

@lahadaextranjera where have you been? I hope all is well. If you see this, post some pics please


----------



## Walterwhiter (Apr 4, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No I haven't but a good friend has ran a bunch of thief gear and they always looked killer.
> 
> @lahadaextranjera where have you been? I hope all is well. If you see this, post some pics please


8wks Black Jesus OG or BJOG fur short. I have some lock out issues...coco...but behold my second run


----------



## tikdo (Apr 4, 2017)

getting there


----------



## MrVega2 (Apr 4, 2017)

Unknown Bagseed...
Cameras kinda shitty doesn't really do it justice...


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 4, 2017)

elkamino said:


> Gorgeous. What ya got there Bob?


It's chernobyl , slymer cut


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 4, 2017)

Tonight's smoke-hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 4, 2017)

no flash day 2 of drying rough trim still need to go back and fine trim


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 4, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3918697 View attachment 3918698


That warriors cut?


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 4, 2017)

Fast Buds Gorilla Glue (Auto)


----------



## norcal mmj (Apr 4, 2017)

Jilly bean day 55


----------



## norcal mmj (Apr 4, 2017)

Blue dot day 55


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Gorilla Berry
> View attachment 3524758 View attachment 3524760


manoman


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 5, 2017)

What strain is this?



kmog33 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 5, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> What strain is this?


First one is nitro cookies second is fire og

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cottee (Apr 5, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> GHK#13
> View attachment 3918545 View attachment 3918546


What's ghk?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 5, 2017)

cottee said:


> What's ghk?



Golden Hammer Kush
Chiquita Banana x Cherry Cookies(aka Fire Cookies #12) ..


----------



## D528 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## cottee (Apr 6, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Golden Hammer Kush
> Chiquita Banana x Cherry Cookies(aka Fire Cookies #12) ..


Nice!!!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Day 55 , Cherry Pie, these are ready at 56


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Blowing it up i see a fiber in pic one, that sucs


----------



## Jay127 (Apr 8, 2017)

Jay127 said:


>


Final cure on this girl smell amazing and the bubble from her trim


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 8, 2017)

Day 36 of flowering


----------



## PCXV (Apr 8, 2017)

Jay127 said:


> Final cure on this girl smell amazing and the bubble from her trim


Very nice! Strain?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2017)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 9, 2017)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Gg#4 - Will try to stop boring everyone with gg4 pics, but damn, shit is fire..View attachment 3698656


your way beyond that my friend. LOL


----------



## Hinoon (Apr 9, 2017)

Wohoo first post on here 

This one's a Kiwi Skunk @ 61 days


----------



## ncboy65 (Apr 9, 2017)

loftygoals said:


> Pineapple Express Day 49:
> 
> View attachment 3795431


wow, that is right on


----------



## elkamino (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## elkamino (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Jay127 (Apr 9, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Very nice! Strain?


Berry white, first indoor with it, had a greenhouse grown one last season and brought it in Taste smells great berry happy with it but didn't save any clippings :\


----------



## PCXV (Apr 9, 2017)

Jay127 said:


> Berry white, first indoor with it, had a greenhouse grown one last season and brought it in Taste smells great berry happy with it but didn't save any clippings :\


Interesting. Looks a lot different than Blue Widow which is supposedly the same cross. Great job with it, that is kind of a bummer to lose, nice bag appeal.


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 9, 2017)

Couple more of my Papaya. Some cool looking foxtailing (some stress during mid flower. Bummer) Almost done.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 10, 2017)

eh almost done with this one, but she looks great

tonight is inspection and see how the trichs are coming in

cfl and super soil grow


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 10, 2017)

Citrus Orange aroma will lead to great Thai Sticks


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 10, 2017)

Same unknown strain as last week getting frostier with pistils darkening and purple hints showing...


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 11, 2017)

Close up of my frosty nug. Unknown strain


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 11, 2017)

GDP about early week 7...


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Apr 12, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No I haven't but a good friend has ran a bunch of thief gear and they always looked killer.
> 
> @lahadaextranjera where have you been? I hope all is well. If you see this, post some pics please


Hey! I'm back! How are you and the fam? I've missed you! And the others..


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (Apr 12, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> View attachment 3923185
> GDP about early week 7...


What kind of light?


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 12, 2017)

LED


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> View attachment 3923185
> GDP about early week 7...


That looks great, much better yilder than Ken's cut GDP from the looks of it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 12, 2017)

Cookies n Chem


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 12, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies n Chem
> 
> View attachment 3923503 View attachment 3923506 View attachment 3923509


Hot damn


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 12, 2017)

incredible bulk end of week 6


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 12, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That looks great, much better yilder than Ken's cut GDP from the looks of it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Took 3 generations to get there :/ still wont get that kens cut deep purple. Gets good color around weeks 9-10 though. But suuuuuper couchlock !.. I dont know why i never noticed before but these plants are nine bladed. Cant imagine why?? I know the previous generations never were


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 12, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> Took 3 generations to get there :/ still wont get that kens cut deep purple. Gets good color around weeks 9-10 though. But suuuuuper couchlock !.. I dont know why i never noticed before but these plants are nine bladed. Cant imagine why?? I know the previous generations never were
> View attachment 3923708


Real Ken's cut doesn't turn purple until week 9-10 so your actually sounds on point. I ran it for a couple years. Great strain, if it'd yielded like yours I may have kept it around. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PCXV (Apr 12, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> View attachment 3923185
> GDP about early week 7...


Clone or Seed?


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 12, 2017)

Clones, and there light starved for sure. I have 6 sitting under a 300w Vipar running solo :/. Im surprised at some of the colas so far.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 12, 2017)

I love this thread- My buds are boring, i see them everday. I like everyone elses buds better always


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 13, 2017)

Frosticles














Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 420producer (Apr 13, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> Clones, and there light starved for sure. I have 6 sitting under a 300w Vipar running solo :/. Im surprised at some of the colas so far.
> View attachment 3923746
> View attachment 3923747
> View attachment 3923748
> ...


that a finicky strain. so great job looking sweet..


----------



## 420producer (Apr 13, 2017)

do si dos day 34 top nug


----------



## Tia Marie (Apr 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> incredible bulk end of week 6View attachment 3923568 View attachment 3923569


These look great Roger, I am growing one of these right now and can not hardly believe the frost. The funny thing is that I am in the middle of finishing one that looks exactly like this one, but it was the only one out of 9 seeds that was dark green and frosty. The rest are a lot lighter and really does not have this much resin. I know this for sure because I have produced my own concentrated oil.. I expect this plant to have less weight but much more resin. Don't get me wrong because the smoke is 1 hitter couch lock and I got better and better at it and actually got 9 ounces of dried product of the last one. I am also in 30 gal bags with a long veg time and 1000 watts. They say I should of done better, but I was pretty pleased


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 13, 2017)

i've got a monster cropped clone of this ib, the next time i run one i'll be stepping up from 5 gallon hempies to 10 gallon, hoping for a lot more impressive results with double the root mass


----------



## RipNasty (Apr 13, 2017)

About 4 weeks into flower View attachment 3924049


----------



## dostrander (Apr 13, 2017)

Week 7 with Northern Lights
Nice Purple Ripnasty!


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 13, 2017)

There are some day, I wish I could put my hand through the screen and say "i'll take that one, that one, and that one, owe and I can't forget that one


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> incredible bulk end of week 6View attachment 3923568 View attachment 3923569


Those will swell super nice end of your run.Awsome!


----------



## Tia Marie (Apr 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've got a monster cropped clone of this ib, the next time i run one i'll be stepping up from 5 gallon hempies to 10 gallon, hoping for a lot more impressive results with double the root mass


people think I,m crazy for wasting all that dirt on 30 gallon bags but the whole bag is solid roots for 6 inches down and I have a mess of roots at the bottom of the bag from the tap also. good luck, I wish I knew how to clone well, but its not my strong suit


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've got a monster cropped clone of this ib, the next time i run one i'll be stepping up from 5 gallon hempies to 10 gallon, hoping for a lot more impressive results with double the root mass



My monstercropped skills went Way down hill and about 6' further below ground.
2 from 12 last small batch lmao. How sad


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Tia Marie (Apr 14, 2017)

chb444220 said:


> lmfao.. wow.. i didnt kno u could actually grow catnip!! lmfao. thats funny. a good idea too. lol. yeaa, once my plants start budding.. no more spraying water. lol. i get paranoid of mold as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your thread, outstanding


----------



## GroErr (Apr 14, 2017)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) F2/P3, Day 25 of ~65:

 

Cheers


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 14, 2017)

Chernobyl / Slymer


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Apr 14, 2017)

Synesthesia's Papadelic (KensGDP x DJShorts Blueberry x LSD) 
Day 20ish


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 15, 2017)

One more allright one. Short and fat lol. Three/four more weeks.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 15, 2017)

Blue Lemon Thai
  

Citral x POW 33
 

Blue Lemon Thai (low hanging bud)


Toxic Blue 33 (cured a couple weeks)


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 15, 2017)

Whats that Blue Lemon thai like? Just sounds good dont it? What kind of strain is that one, is it hybrid? Is she picky during her grow?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 15, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> Whats that Blue Lemon thai like? Just sounds good dont it? What kind of strain is that one, is it hybrid? Is she picky during her grow?


Blue Lemon Thai is a ch9 seeds hybrid of CH9/Motarebel toxic blue 33 and Motarebel lemon Thai. 

It is a g-13, ECSD, Lemon Thai cross and its feminized. She has a very full uplifting and some phenos a trippy high. And when grown well. No ceiling and very long lasting. 

And she has lemony phenos and more berry tasting phenos. With a classic old school weed flavor always prevalent. 


She can be tricky as she can get huge but needs lower doses of fertilizer to grow usually. They do not like salt buildup. They are definitely an OG level plant in high taste and growing her.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 15, 2017)

Man we are doing some much to cannabis genetics and breeding these days. Its crazy, i cant keep up lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 15, 2017)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x HSO Blue Dream, Day 27 from flip:

 

Cheers


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Apr 15, 2017)

Mephisto Deep Blue C F2 Autofem Day 49 from sprout still has a ways to go but I am impressed now the swell begins and more frost


----------



## growmastercheesey (Apr 15, 2017)

Week 4 frosty stacks


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 15, 2017)

Well folks, today was harvest day for my papaya. Took me 6 fricking hours to do a rough trim on her. Never had 1 plant take me that long.. lol. From looking at her I'm guessing 6 or 7 ounces dry of colas and quality bud and another 3 or 4 ounces of trim and popcorn for extraction. So here are a couple rough trim shots. The cola pictured is smallest of the 4 mains. I'll get more pics up after a couple days of drying..


----------



## 420producer (Apr 16, 2017)

broke off nug day 40 of bloom


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

My first grow... Very much a learning curve. Can't see it being the highest yield but smells and looks like a nice smoke. Which is good enough for me. Stardawg day 50 flower in soil with ionic base nutes. Adding magnecal. Superdrive and used nitrozyme in veg and week 3 of flower. Dual spec 600w hps. 1.2m tent. Kaizen inline fan and filter. 5 inch intake fan. Any comments or tips welcome. Looking forward to my second run now. 4x green crack under scrog from clone


----------



## 420producer (Apr 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> My first grow... Very much a learning curve. Can't see it being the highest yield but smells and looks like a nice smoke. Which is good enough for me. Stardawg day 50 flower in soil with ionic base nutes. Adding magnecal. Superdrive and used nitrozyme in veg and week 3 of flower. Dual spec 600w hps. 1.2m tent. Kaizen inline fan and filter. 5 inch intake fan. Any comments or tips welcome. Looking forward to my second run now. 4x green crack under scrog from clone


how long you vegging ?


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

420producer said:


> how long you vegging ?


2 months from seed for the first 3 flowering. Had to stunt the 2nd lot for 3 weeks until I bought a tent. Like I said massive learning curve with several fuck ups along the way. They're due for chop on the 4th may (apparently 67 days for stardawg) so starting to flush the first 3 Thursday. Any tips on this last stretch more than welcome


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

420producer said:


> broke off nug day 40 of bloomView attachment 3925620


 I did the same this morning just for a closer inspection of the trichs without my fan blowing it around


----------



## 420producer (Apr 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> 2 months from seed for the first 3 flowering. Had to stunt the 2nd lot for 3 weeks until I bought a tent. Like I said massive learning curve with several fuck ups along the way. They're due for chop on the 4th may (apparently 67 days for stardawg) so starting to flush the first 3 Thursday. Any tips on this last stretch more than welcome


how much you feeding them? lil tip burn . temp? rh?


----------



## 420producer (Apr 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> 2 months from seed for the first 3 flowering. Had to stunt the 2nd lot for 3 weeks until I bought a tent. Like I said massive learning curve with several fuck ups along the way. They're due for chop on the 4th may (apparently 67 days for stardawg) so starting to flush the first 3 Thursday. Any tips on this last stretch more than welcome


go off trichomes and not days .looks like you got a few weeks for sure.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

420producer said:


> what you feeding them? temp? rh?


It says in my first post mate. Ionic grow. (5ml/l rather than full dose) Nitrozyme and superdrive during veg topping up magne-cal as necessary. PH to around 6.5 every time. In Bloom. Ionic Bloom (also 5ml/l) pk boost (1ml a litre minus 1ml on whatevers in the bucket) and superdrive (1ml/l) used nitrozyme week 3 of flower too at half strength as a tonic. And it worked well. I did defoliate a bit too much early on too. Won't be doing that again.... Temps 24c and rh about 35% at the min. Tried to stay about 24c and rh 65 to 70% in veg. Early flower same temps humidity about 50 to 55%.... I have a heater and fan on relay to keep my temps right. 80w greenhouse heater comes on at 17c and goes off at 19c. Fan blows at 26c and stops at 24c


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

Edited the last post mate forgot you asked for temps and rh till I re read yours. Sorry


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

420producer said:


> go off trichomes and not days .looks like you got a few weeks for sure.


That's my plan. But that's the earliest they will be done that's mainly to plan my flush not to necessarily harvest


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

420producer said:


> how much you feeding them? lil tip burn . temp? rh?


The tip burn is from trying the Bloom nutes full strength. Ive played it safe at the 5ml/l since then


----------



## 420producer (Apr 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> The tip burn is from trying the Bloom nutes full strength. Ive played it safe at the 5ml/l since then


nothing wrong with that.. we learn.. looking good. i have a few strains growing at same time. some like heavy some like light feedings . so i get some burned tips as well.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

420producer said:


> nothing wrong with that.. we learn.. looking good. i have a few strains growing at same time. some like heavy some like light feedings . so i get some burned tips as well.


This was mainly to learn this run. And to figure what I needed for a serious run. Almost finished making my prototype scrog. One of 4 separates. Like you say live and learn. Most folks I know that try to grow get as far as bagseed sprouting in a cupboard under cfl with miracle gro. Stretching and dying. So I can't be doing all that bad ha


----------



## 420producer (Apr 16, 2017)

more nug porn


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 16, 2017)

This is my best looking of the younger 3. I know the hps is on so bad quality pic but check the node spacing. Pleases me


----------



## Sailormoses (Apr 16, 2017)

BOG Blush


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ethabhae (Apr 17, 2017)

Too fast too frosty


----------



## ethabhae (Apr 17, 2017)

A.m.s greenhouse


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sort of frosty






















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 17, 2017)

Another quick pic of the Papaya I harvested on Saturday. It is smelling amazing right now. Can't wait to get it all in jars.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 18, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> Another quick pic of the Papaya I harvested on Saturday. It is smelling amazing right now. Can't wait to get it all in jars.View attachment 3926835


Looks like a lovely little nug that


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## green217 (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 18, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Looks like a lovely little nug that


Thanks! Looking like you working with some properly frosty goods as well.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 18, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> Thanks! Looking like you working with some properly frosty goods as well.


First grow for me mate. Didn't even think id make it to the end in all honesty. Then shit just spiralled out of control and now I got some sweet smelling sticky frosty nugs not too far off. Has been a massive learning curve. Can't wait to get my next run in. (I think) I have a much better game plan this time


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 18, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> First grow for me mate. Didn't even think id make it to the end in all honesty. Then shit just spiralled out of control and now I got some sweet smelling sticky frosty nugs not too far off. Has been a massive learning curve. Can't wait to get my next run in. (I think) I have a much better game plan this time


Welcome to the club! I did my first grow over 20 years ago and it never gets old watching all the hard work and time turn into frosty goodness!


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2017)

Some homegrown, Blue Harley (Blueberry x JTR x Harlequin), Day 30 of ~60:

 

Cheers


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 18, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Some homegrown, Blue Harley (Blueberry x JTR x Harlequin), Day 30 of ~60:
> 
> View attachment 3927210
> 
> Cheers


Beautiful!


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 18, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> First grow for me mate. Didn't even think id make it to the end in all honesty. Then shit just spiralled out of control and now I got some sweet smelling sticky frosty nugs not too far off. Has been a massive learning curve. Can't wait to get my next run in. (I think) I have a much better game plan this time


I remember my first grow. Been addicted to growing ever since lol. I grow a bit of everything but the cannabis plant is just a downright fun plant to grow and watch grow. The flower blooming is a site to see. The variations and new crosses people are creating have been getting a little out of control ha ha. The strains now are so crazy. Back in the day a lot of people didn't like to smoke or had bad experiences because a lot of other crap was added to some down right bunk weed. 60's and 70's you didn't know what else was in that bowl. We have come along way in creating clean fresh nice strains. I am hoping the ever changing legalization doesn't let government and FDA control the quality and additives. Here in California, sad enough there has been a lot of pesticides in high amounts found around our dispensaries. We can put what ever we want and know exactly what is on all our home grown weed. It's seeming to be the way to go if you enjoy your bowls every now and then. All in all like you said the wealth of info you get from growing and harvesting a cannabis plant for the first time is almost priceless. You can apply that knowledge to anything you want to grow. I have brought plants and taught people to grow a plant who never had any gardening experience before. I have come back in later years to find them same folks growing almost everything they eat in there massive outdoor gardens


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 18, 2017)

Anyone here have picsof/info a good yielding "cookie" strain. I loved the Girl Scout Cookie but I know that strain is pretty on lock and can't say for certain it was a true GSC. The taste was downright amazing, high mellow body high, but the yield made me not really want to keep it around. Now I miss it lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 18, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Nano, she's taken over as the frostiest in my garden I think


----------



## macsnax (Apr 18, 2017)

I thought I would share a Bruce Banner I have that's ready to chop in the next few days. It's bagseed from a local dispensary here in Colorado. It's been looking more and more sparkly lately.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 18, 2017)

gsc is not hard to find if in med states. Most dispensary's will have cuts of her. Pheno hunting is the best way to find the best plants. GSC x Fire og bx1 #12(CHERRY COOKIES CLONE) from Relentless is a great yielding cookie cross. This has 2 weeks to go.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 18, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> gsc is not hard to find if in med states. Most dispensary's will have cuts of her. Pheno hunting is the best way to find the best plants. GSC x Fire og bx1 #12(CHERRY COOKIES CLONE) from Relentless is a great yielding cooking cross. This has 2 weeks to go.
> View attachment 3927308


Thanks! That's a good looking plant there. Definitely a lot better than the GSC I had running


----------



## jacrispy (Apr 18, 2017)

one of last summer's outdoor
peppermint kush


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 19, 2017)

BudgetGrows said:


> I remember my first grow. Been addicted to growing ever since lol. I grow a bit of everything but the cannabis plant is just a downright fun plant to grow and watch grow. The flower blooming is a site to see. The variations and new crosses people are creating have been getting a little out of control ha ha. The strains now are so crazy. Back in the day a lot of people didn't like to smoke or had bad experiences because a lot of other crap was added to some down right bunk weed. 60's and 70's you didn't know what else was in that bowl. We have come along way in creating clean fresh nice strains. I am hoping the ever changing legalization doesn't let government and FDA control the quality and additives. Here in California, sad enough there has been a lot of pesticides in high amounts found around our dispensaries. We can put what ever we want and know exactly what is on all our home grown weed. It's seeming to be the way to go if you enjoy your bowls every now and then. All in all like you said the wealth of info you get from growing and harvesting a cannabis plant for the first time is almost priceless. You can apply that knowledge to anything you want to grow. I have brought plants and taught people to grow a plant who never had any gardening experience before. I have come back in later years to find them same folks growing almost everything they eat in there massive outdoor gardens


Me and the Mrs smoke about an 8th a day. UK price 30gbp an 8th.around 800gbp a month. Can't justify that with a young son anymore so thought I'd have a go myself. Turns out its much more addictive growing than smoking haha. Hopefully I'm still going in 20 years too and maybe it will be legal by then (we can hope)


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> one of last summer's outdoor
> peppermint kushView attachment 3927360 View attachment 3927361 View attachment 3927362


Now That's a back yard...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2017)

11week flowering, strain unknown, cfl closet grow


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 19, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> one of last summer's outdoor
> peppermint kushView attachment 3927360 View attachment 3927361 View attachment 3927362


I love the needed "ladder"


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 19, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> 11week flowering, strain unknown, cfl closet growView attachment 3927574 View attachment 3927575



Looks awesome so CFL. Great Job!


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Day 47........just a small piece cut to test quality. Maybe another week or so.......


----------



## felix78 (Apr 19, 2017)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


As they say its not the size that counts lol mine are always full of crystal,arse Holes spin there weed then sell it on and have you tried smoking cabbage the greedy bastards if it ain't full of crystal dont buy it unless your a numpty and like cabbage.


----------



## felix78 (Apr 19, 2017)

SSHZ said:


> Day 47........just a small piece cut to test quality. Maybe another week or so.......
> 
> View attachment 3927620


whats that a gramm betime it drys I have a mini Microscope to check my nodes there cheap good to have around see the lovely crystal forming plus good to find them bleeding red spider mite touch wood haven't had them in a couple of years now.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 19, 2017)

Mites.. ugh. I thought cockroaches were bad. Who breeds 50,000+ babies easily and creates its own immunity to peticides...hahahahaha


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 19, 2017)

Another piece, 2 days earlier......


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 19, 2017)

SSHZ said:


> Another piece, 2 days earlier......
> 
> View attachment 3927627


ahhh look at that fuzz, that looks yummy, gotta test mine too....


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Apr 19, 2017)

Kosher Kush Tahoe OG GG4


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 19, 2017)

Fire






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## PCXV (Apr 20, 2017)

When it's completely dry I'll get a legit bud pick:


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 20, 2017)

Frosty frosty


----------



## DudebeDoobie (Apr 20, 2017)

On my first grow and I'm hoping one day my nugs will make this page.


----------



## BudgetGrows (Apr 20, 2017)

Just need to figure out how to get the big one out


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 22, 2017)

Just a couple days from harvest.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 22, 2017)

@Nu-Be what ya got there bud? looking caked with ice


----------



## all coco (Apr 22, 2017)

Some beautiful frost in here, here's what I got

Bushy Old Grower Sour Grape day 54






Seed Vault of CA Gorilla Piss day 37


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 22, 2017)

all coco said:


> Some beautiful frost in here, here's what I got
> 
> Bushy Old Grower Sour Grape day 54
> 
> ...


That sour grape is making my mouth water. To be fair my dealer just brought me an 8th of lemon skunk too (it even smells like the 90s) could be that making my mouth water too ha. Nice nugs there though all coco


----------



## all coco (Apr 22, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> That sour grape is making my mouth water. To be fair my dealer just brought me an 8th of lemon skunk too (it even smells like the 90s) could be that making my mouth water too ha. Nice nugs there though all coco


Thanks, it's not gonna be the biggest yield so I haven't sampled anything yet but definitely looking forward to it. It's my first grow after a long hiatus, room for improvement next run.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 22, 2017)

all coco said:


> Thanks, it's not gonna be the biggest yield so I haven't sampled anything yet but definitely looking forward to it. It's my first grow after a long hiatus, room for improvement next run.


I'd rather pull half oz of high grade than 2 oz of swaggy bud any day. Im near the end of my first run now. Getting prepared for the 2nd. (white widow x big bud) it's stardawg I got in at the minute. Where I am everyone is either shifting blues. Cheese. Stardawg or amnesia so I wanna do something that you don't hear much about. Hope your next run goes well for you mate. What you plotting on putting in?


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 22, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> @Nu-Be what ya got there bud? looking caked with ice


A couple gg4 x lbl S1s I popped.  Not keepers; getting Spartan-kicked. 



I'm pretty new to this stuff, but I think this one's a keeper.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2017)

all coco said:


> Some beautiful frost in here, here's what I got
> 
> Bushy Old Grower Sour Grape day 54
> 
> ...


I grew sour grape from bog a few yrs back-had an incredible taste like fine red wine-my pheno was not very potent or yielded very well but that taste was awesome-good luck with yours


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 22, 2017)

Day 57 flower. Got a bit hot and I seem to have a foxtail but I'm not scared. They still look and smell beautiful.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2017)

Nu-Be said:


> A couple gg4 x lbl S1s I popped.  Not keepers; getting Spartan-kicked.
> 
> View attachment 3929340
> 
> ...


Hey @Nu-Be -jus made an order from glg-was wondering how are those lbl crosses? Youre pics look killer was jus curious of the nose & taste-thanks man


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4-day 23


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 23, 2017)

Stardawg . day 57 for the first 3 in my tent. Another 3 exactly 21 days behing(apparently 10 to go on the first 3 but see how they do) I want about 40%amber trichs


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 23, 2017)

GG#4-day 23


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 23, 2017)

Slightly better pic from today


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 23, 2017)

curious who makes GG#4 x lbl S1s ??? If this is LBL they would be a fem line if the LBL was reversed not s1 If there GG#4 IBL's who's making them?. . I looked at GLG they dont have anything with that name.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 23, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> curious who makes gg4 x lbl S1s ???. I looked at GLG they dont have anything with that name.


I believe dbj made a bunch of lbl crosses & gives them as freebies with orders from glg-The thread & genetics is called bad dog genetics-hey hammer when is more of your work comin up? Would like to get my hands on some more


----------



## torontoke (Apr 23, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> curious who makes GG#4 x lbl S1s ??? If this is LBL they would be a fem line if the LBL was reversed not s1 If there GG#4 IBL's who's making them?. . I looked at GLG they dont have anything with that name.


They are not s1's
They are reg freebies
He might have em up for sale with his end of season blow out he was mentioning.
Or request em?


----------



## GroErr (Apr 23, 2017)

Some buds from my current run, Day 35.

Blue Harley:

 

Blue Ripper:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Cheers


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 24, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> curious who makes GG#4 x lbl S1s ??? If this is LBL they would be a fem line if the LBL was reversed not s1 If there GG#4 IBL's who's making them?. . I looked at GLG they dont have anything with that name.


I made S1s from freebies I got last year.  Colloidal silver.



Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hey @Nu-Be -jus made an order from glg-was wondering how are those lbl crosses? Youre pics look killer was jus curious of the nose & taste-thanks man


This is the only LBL cross I've tried. This one is good and looks nice - two primary phenos. One has a great terpene profile but looser buds, and it turns purple. The other has almost no smell, but tastes sweet and has dense buds. Neither have a knockout stone, but both are good.

Might have more options on the way soon with my 420 promo order.


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 24, 2017)

Ready to Roll


----------



## 420producer (Apr 24, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Ready to Roll
> View attachment 3930533
> View attachment 3930560


what strain.??


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 24, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I believe dbj made a bunch of lbl crosses & gives them as freebies with orders from glg-The thread & genetics is called bad dog genetics-hey hammer when is more of your work comin up? Would like to get my hands on some more


I was curious who was making GG#4 ibl seeds. Post was not clear to me. I speak to JW, he was also curios who was spending time on GG#4 ibl line. GG#4 x with anything other then herself wont be a s1.

GG#4 X GG#4=S1
GG#4 X LBL= Reg or fem depending on if the LBL was reversed.


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 24, 2017)

420producer said:


> what strain.??


Wish I knew brother...

Got this gifted as an unknown clone. 

I can tell you that I kept a mother so I can keep this strain going.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 25, 2017)

Stardawg. One of 3 flipped 3 weeks after first 3. Node spacing is tight af. Buds already stacking. It's like she hadn't even stretched. Luckily I cut my mate a clone off her so I can get a cut back. Once I've done my next bean run on white widow x big bud. Think I'm gonna cut and run the clones off this girl


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 25, 2017)

GG#4-day 25


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> GG#4-day 25View attachment 3931246 View attachment 3931248 View attachment 3931249


Very nice, I'm going to have to make a trip to Denver and see if I can get some gg4 clones.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 25, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Very nice, I'm going to have to make a trip to Denver and see if I can get some gg4 clones.


Thanks man -good luck on getting a cut-so far i can see why its so popular-frosty,vigorous,roots well


----------



## 420producer (Apr 25, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Very nice, I'm going to have to make a trip to Denver and see if I can get some gg4 clones.


they can be mailed.. my brother just got them. if you got somebody with that cut . have them mail it to you


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2017)

Who mails clones? I didn't know that was a thing.


----------



## 420producer (Apr 25, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Who mails clones? I didn't know that was a thing.


i have.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2017)

420producer said:


> i have.


Gotcha.... How do you go about preparing a cutting for shipping?


----------



## 420producer (Apr 25, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Gotcha.... How do you go about preparing a cutting for shipping?


pm me


----------



## 420producer (Apr 25, 2017)

clone shipper


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 25, 2017)

420producer said:


> pm me


Can you ship to UK 420? Fuck me I live the wrong side of the planet ha


----------



## 420producer (Apr 26, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Can you ship to UK 420? Fuck me I live the wrong side of the planet ha


by the time it got to you. it would be week 4 of flower and might look like this when it finishes?? lol i never let packages go in the air..snail mail only... .


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 26, 2017)

420producer said:


> by the time it got to you. it would be week 4 of flower and might look like this when it finishes?? lol i never let packages go in the air..snail mail only...View attachment 3931378 .


You haven't seen some of the shit people pass off as clones this way dude. That's a beast in respect haha to be fair there are 2 seedbanks I can walk into within 5 miles of my house. But clone post has just amazed the shit out of me lol


----------



## 420producer (Apr 26, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> You haven't seen some of the shit people pass off as clones this way dude. That's a beast in respect haha to be fair there are 2 seedbanks I can walk into within 5 miles of my house. But clone post has just amazed the shit out of me lol


when i moved out to colorado, i thought there would be a lot of cuts i could grow, but all i was able to find was B.S. got took by some craigslist lame selling str8 rope.....said it was sour d.... wonder how many people got took by him? fukn dirtbag....
so i went to cali and got fourm cuts and mailed them back so i knew what i was growing... and its taken 4 months to grow but now have a nice stable of mothers.and their lil offsprings..


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 26, 2017)

420producer said:


> when i moved out to colorado, i thought there would be a lot of cuts i could grow, but all i was able to find was B.S. got took by some craigslist lame selling str8 rope.....said it was sour d.... wonder how many people got took by him? fukn dirtbag....
> so i went to cali and got fourm cuts and mailed them back so i knew what i was growing... and its taken 4 months to grow but now have a nice stable of mothers.and their lil offsprings..


I should have plotted my first run a bit better so my second kinda flowed with it. But never mind. I'm defo taking cuttings off the wwxbb this time. Going from soil to coco too. My mates rooting a clone off the clone i gave him (before I realised how much of a trooper the bird it came off was) think I'm gonna end up extending my floor space. Need more room to create a decent stable as you say lol


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 26, 2017)

@420producer this is the girl I cut the clone off and gave away. Glad her genetics are returning


----------



## 420producer (Apr 26, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> View attachment 3931388 @420producer this is the girl I cut the clone off and gave away. Glad her genetics are returning


nothing wrong with giving a GOOD cut away.. and you will see better results with coco..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 26, 2017)

LVPK x Chiquita Banana 
 

Cherry Cookies finishing up.


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 26, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> LVPK x Chiquita Banana
> View attachment 3931649
> 
> Cherry Cookies finishing up.
> View attachment 3931651


 Very nice!! 

Is cherry cookies in seed form? Or clone only?


----------



## 420producer (Apr 28, 2017)

cloudy..and in flush mode
Gsc/dosidos /purple buddha/ gelato. days 58


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 28, 2017)

420producer said:


> View attachment 3932438 View attachment 3932439 View attachment 3932442 View attachment 3932438 View attachment 3932439 View attachment 3932442 cloudy..and in flush mode
> Gsc/dosidos /purple buddha/ gelato. days 58


That top nug looks beautiful 420


----------



## 420producer (Apr 28, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> That top nug looks beautiful 420


thanks and.my bad its gelato 33 top nug and gsc bottom ,nobody wanted the clones from the gel.. . cant wait to smoke them out with it, lol and just tell them its from dispensary ... keep that one to myself \m/


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 28, 2017)

420producer said:


> thanks and.my bad its gelato 33 top nug and gsc bottom ,nobody wanted the clones from the gel.. . cant wait to smoke them out with it, lol and just tell them its from dispensary ... keep that one to myself \m/


Dispensary though. You live in a different universe to me. I have a doorstep delivery service in minutes at least but it's always average buds. And extortionate prices. Let me know how the gelato smokes please dude


----------



## 420producer (Apr 28, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Dispensary though. You live in a different universe to me. I have a doorstep delivery service in minutes at least but it's always average buds. And extortionate prices. Let me know how the gelato smokes please dude


in my universe EVERYONE thinks they grow the best.. so i gotta stay a step ahead.. 
smoking theirs is like dating this chic. wanna throw up.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 28, 2017)

420producer said:


> in my universe EVERYONE thinks they grow the best.. so i gotta stay a step ahead..
> smoking theirs is like dating this chic. wanna throw up.View attachment 3932511


One day I'll grow the best bud. But only in my universe. Ha


----------



## macsnax (Apr 28, 2017)

420producer said:


> in my universe EVERYONE thinks they grow the best.. so i gotta stay a step ahead..
> smoking theirs is like dating this chic. wanna throw up.View attachment 3932511


Dude, can I get her number?


----------



## 420producer (Apr 28, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Dude, can I get her number?


no but you can have hers.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 28, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Is cherry cookies in seed form? Or clone only?



Cherry Cookies is from Relentless. This is his personal selection clone only. He said he was making CCS1. I dont know when they would be available.



420producer said:


> View attachment 3931270 clone shipper


The green kind are the older version. The new version top is not clear and the bottom is black. The new version has better better leds in them. I dont use anything other then these shippers. Heres a pic.


----------



## 420producer (Apr 28, 2017)

i do one a lil bigger . with the mondi plastic and lids . but for singles thats the shit..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Apr 28, 2017)

Chiquita Banana Full of S1 
 

Pre 98 x GSC


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 29, 2017)

Stardawg day 62 ￼ this one's day 41


----------



## Colanoscopy (Apr 29, 2017)

View of my trichs through a clip on macro lens for phone


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 29, 2017)

Sour Deisel


----------



## Gaz29 (Apr 29, 2017)

Here's a strappleberry (NAW seeds) > @4 weeks into 8/10 wk bloom -getting frosty..   A couple of pics of power bud (Zambeza seeds) @ day 50ish of a 63 day finish : it's hanging to dry just now..
Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 29, 2017)

Soma's Amnesia Haze -


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mines frostliester










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 29, 2017)

Ghost og-day 30


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 1, 2017)

Stardawg day 40 something. Not checked my calendar and already baked. ￼ 
 
Little bud pulled off my first 3 for a gander. The purple excites me


----------



## Wigiberto (May 1, 2017)

Harvesting a big fat Sour D Cola


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2017)

Frostier!






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## BudgetGrows (May 3, 2017)




----------



## CrankyEskimo (May 3, 2017)

My dumb ass goes and post pics with no flash lol...


----------



## BudgetGrows (May 3, 2017)

Yours will swell nicely Cranky, wait till last couple weeks. Looking nice


----------



## Wigiberto (May 3, 2017)

Frostiness...


----------



## GroErr (May 6, 2017)

Blue Harley (Blueberry x JTR x Harlequin), Day 48:

 

Cheers


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 6, 2017)

SSH x HP13


----------



## Mr.Head (May 6, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> SSH x HP13
> View attachment 3937606


man you always got the dopest dope pictures!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 6, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> man you always got the dopest dope pictures!


Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4-day 37


----------



## Colanoscopy (May 7, 2017)

stardawg day 51. Actually checked my calendar today. 
 seeing some tasty looking buds in this thread. Keep them coming guys


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 7, 2017)




----------



## GroErr (May 9, 2017)

Day 51, these will be pulled by Friday/Saturday...

Blue Harley:

 
 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream:

 

Cheers


----------



## Wigiberto (May 9, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Day 51, these will be pulled by Friday/Saturday...
> 
> Blue Harley:
> 
> ...


They all look amazing and delicious!!


----------



## GroErr (May 10, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> They all look amazing and delicious!!


Thanks man, some great flavours in those phenos for sure


----------



## elkamino (May 10, 2017)

GG4 x LBL


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 12, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> man you always got the dopest dope pictures!


Merci beaucoup,
I'm looking forward to test driving that girl. I have a few branches on her pollinated with FPOG, Cbanana, Cherry Cookies.


----------



## Grandpapy (May 12, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Merci beaucoup,
> I'm looking forward to test driving that girl. I have a few branches on her pollinated with FPOG, Cbanana, Cherry Cookies.


Good looking Avatar too!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 12, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Merci beaucoup,
> I'm looking forward to test driving that girl. I have a few branches on her pollinated with FPOG, Cbanana, Cherry Cookies.


Looking at your Firestorm but can't find it in stock anywhere. Got any leads?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Gg#4


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Sour kush


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 13, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2017)

I keep forgetting to post this. Black Domina, chopped recently. I've never smelled weed like this. It smells like a rib eye steak soaked in Worcestershire and seared on the grill, crazy.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 13, 2017)

macsnax said:


> I keep forgetting to post this. Black Domina, chopped recently. I've never smelled weed like this. It smells like a rib eye steak soaked in Worcestershire and seared on the grill, crazy.


Codename : Arby's cause you got da meats


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Codename : Arby's cause you got da meats


I like that. I can hear it with the James Earl Jones voice.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 14, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Looking at your Firestorm but can't find it in stock anywhere. Got any leads?


Firestorm v1 was a limited 1x release. It will never be made again. I'm working on V2. My #7 keeper will be used unless I find a better version in the last of the seeds I have. Might do some FSS1. Depends on what I find in the rest of v1 seeds.


----------



## GroErr (May 14, 2017)

Harvest time, 55 days at 11.5/12.5...

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream:




Cheers


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (May 15, 2017)

Papadelic


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 15, 2017)

Sour Dubb s2 x Cherry Cookies.


----------



## trich0me$ (May 15, 2017)

Week 6-ish (1) Mars 300.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 17, 2017)

Golden glue getting close. Platinum gorilla larf


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 17, 2017)

Nomnom frostying up


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 17, 2017)

Double Banana Mango Haze


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 18, 2017)

Platinum gorilla time to cure


----------



## medmanjoe (May 19, 2017)

My gigabud


----------



## macsnax (May 19, 2017)

medmanjoe said:


> My gigabud


Giggity


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2017)

The White (Krome)
Grown by Inkognyto
photos and sampled by me


----------



## macsnax (May 19, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> The White (Krome)
> Grown by Inkognyto
> photos and sampled by me
> View attachment 3945387


I've smoked that before, it was pretty good.


----------



## Pig4buzz (May 19, 2017)

Cure is on platinum gorilla


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (May 20, 2017)

Marla x Moroccan Landrace BX1


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2017)




----------



## BushMaster15 (May 21, 2017)

Bigworms Blue Matter 
45 days from 12/12


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 21, 2017)

Bigworms Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo
45 days from 12/12 flip..

These pics definitely don't do these buds any justice!


----------



## 420producer (May 22, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> You haven't seen some of the shit people pass off as clones this way dude. That's a beast in respect haha to be fair there are 2 seedbanks I can walk into within 5 miles of my house. But clone post has just amazed the shit out of me lol





Colanoscopy said:


> That top nug looks beautiful 420


here it is a lil better shot. but the strawberry banana sherbet is the winner in yield and all around dankness even tho i get noise complaints when i smoke this strain..


----------



## 420producer (May 22, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> Bigworms Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo
> 45 days from 12/12 flip..
> 
> These pics definitely don't do these buds any justice!


got a lot of color in her.. get the most and use the flash when taking frosty pics...


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (May 22, 2017)

grew this from seed unkown strain but it's fantastic


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 22, 2017)

TRIANGLE KUSH, Hands down my fav OG.


----------



## 420producer (May 22, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> View attachment 3947237 grew this from seed unkown strain but it's fantastic


looked like you pulled at the right time as well.


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (May 22, 2017)

420producer said:


> looked like you pulled at the right time as well.


Thanks that's advice I was looking for on here for a while. When to harvest? Checked trichomes daily and finally went with my gut. Some really nice stuff and did plenty of research on curing to make sure I didn't ruin it.


----------



## 420producer (May 22, 2017)

Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie said:


> Thanks that's advice I was looking for on here for a while. When to harvest? Checked trichomes daily and finally went with my gut. Some really nice stuff and did plenty of research on curing to make sure I didn't ruin it.


imo i like heavy amber while others like the cloudy... i wish i could have given 4 out of 4 fire buds, but i couldnt smoke that with you. lol.. which im sure it would have made it. haha ..


----------



## Javadog (May 22, 2017)

Hammer Time as usual. :0)


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (May 22, 2017)

420producer said:


> imo i like heavy amber while others like the cloudy... i wish i could have given 4 out of 4 fire buds, but i couldnt smoke that with you. lol.. which im sure it would have made it. haha ..


I'm with you I like the Amber but the woman likes cloudy so I grow two of each and pull hers a week or two earlier.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 22, 2017)

Hammerhead's sour dubb x gg#4


----------



## Jaybodankly (May 23, 2017)

Sour Dubb x GG#4 same parentage as Gorilla Bubble.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 23, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Sour Dubb x GG#4 same parentage as Gorilla Bubble.



In a way, not really lol., Gorilla Bubble is Sour Bubble x GG#4.. Sour Dubble is a specific Pheno from sour diesel x sour bubble. We all have grown 100's of Sour Bubble plants and never found anything like Sour Dubble. Sbubble is def in the mix.

All the info on sour Dubble can be found here
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=306472


----------



## StickyNotes (May 23, 2017)

Working on it!


----------



## zoic (May 23, 2017)

Cabinet Cropper said:


> Marla x Moroccan Landrace BX1 View attachment 3945939


This picture is so utterly mesmerizing I cannot bring myself to stop looking at it. I gotta find me some of those Moroccan landrace seeds some day. WOW,WOW and WOW.


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 23, 2017)

I'm not steady enough to zoom in that far lol.. All pics come out blurry. This is my best pic by far.. Tomorrow makes 7 weeks from the flip to 12/12.


----------



## StickyNotes (May 23, 2017)

Not much longer to go for this sativa girl - SexBud by Female Seeds 60 days into 12/12. Silly name, easy to grow, fantastic plant. Can't wait to see if she lives up to the claims.  

Impressed af so far.


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 24, 2017)

Yeti x Prime Glue x Tight Dojo
7 weeks


----------



## BushMaster15 (May 24, 2017)

Sorry about multiple posts.. I had to have the wife take some pictures for me. She has much steadier hands than I do.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 25, 2017)

Cut a lil tester of gg#4


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 26, 2017)

Dubble Sour Cookies 
 

Dubble Banana Mango 
 

LVPK
 

Chiquita Banana full of s1's
 

Triangle Kush 
 

Hammers Kush


----------



## 420producer (May 27, 2017)

day 55 frosty

day 60 Frostier 

day 69 The Frostiest,... a.k.a.The Takeover ..


----------



## Wigiberto (May 27, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Dubble Sour Cookies
> View attachment 3949734
> 
> Dubble Banana Mango
> ...


Very Nice


----------



## mr sunshine (May 27, 2017)

I lollipop'd


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (May 30, 2017)

PM me


----------



## ANC (May 30, 2017)

You are a cheap date


----------



## Trichometry101 (May 30, 2017)

Hogs Breath x Headband 

NL5 and Purple Hindu for control


----------



## NanoGadget (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Mr Toakalot (May 30, 2017)

Cam kinda sucks


----------



## kmog33 (May 30, 2017)

Gmt






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## NanoGadget (May 31, 2017)

A little bit of my Papaya about to get ground and burned. Zoom in and look at those beautiful trichomes... I'm so happy I grew this strain.


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2017)

Cheese Quake X AK-48 from Breeder's Boutique:


Nice and tasty too. :0)


----------



## Javadog (May 31, 2017)

An Area 51 freebie that seems to have really come out nicely:

Skull and Bones

It is quite strong too.....and I am pretty hard on that scale....


----------



## 420producer (Jun 1, 2017)

Covfefe OG  could not get the comb over just right.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 1, 2017)

420producer said:


> Covfefe OG View attachment 3952600 could not get the comb over just right.


Covfefe LMAO..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 1, 2017)

Gonna Chop this Dubble Sour Cookies any day now.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2017)

Not the least frosty flowers










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokey57 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Gonna Chop this Dubble Sour Cookies any day now.
> 
> View attachment 3952834


hammerhead.
it looks like thanksgiving. time to celebrate. 
smokey


----------



## swedsteven (Jun 3, 2017)

Cheese again 7 week flowering


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 3, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Gonna Chop this Dubble Sour Cookies any day now.
> 
> View attachment 3952834


Beautiful plant ...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 3, 2017)

Candy Dream ( Sat Dom / hybrid ) - BD/Kandy Kush


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 4, 2017)

Alot of sweet looking buds.

Heres my Huwaiian Afghan at 35 days


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 4, 2017)

my Pink Lady


----------



## zoic (Jun 4, 2017)

WOW. Rather than comment on each individual pic I am just going to say WOW to it all. Tasty looking, frosty looking, must taste delicious and produce a very nice high. I bet some of those strains would make some excellent medicine.


----------



## zoic (Jun 5, 2017)

OK, Day 64 and I know I will harvest this someday.  Frosty but not frosty enough.


----------



## Rolla J (Jun 5, 2017)

Afghani #1 week 9


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 6, 2017)

Auto Big Gun day 52 from sprout.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 6, 2017)

day 17 of flower, incredible bulk clone growing in a small tent on its own so i can test the quantum board i made, liking the results so far


----------



## Rolla J (Jun 6, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> day 17 of flower, incredible bulk clone growing in a small tent on its own so i can test the quantum board i made, liking the results so farView attachment 3956207 View attachment 3956209 View attachment 3956210


Good call on the diy QB!
They r flowering beautifully


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 7, 2017)

Day 39 of flower


----------



## ipeeinpools (Jun 7, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> day 17 of flower, incredible bulk clone growing in a small tent on its own so i can test the quantum board i made, liking the results so farView attachment 3956207 View attachment 3956209 View attachment 3956210


I just finished Incredible Bulk....It needed a long cure but god damn....Good stuff


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 7, 2017)

Blue Lemon Thai #3 clone at 9.5 weeks


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 7, 2017)

BLUE STEEL, SMELLS LIKE A BLUBBERY MUFFIN. KILLER PHENO FOUND..


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jun 7, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> BLUE STEEL, SMELLS LIKE A BLUBBERY MUFFIN. KILLER PHENO FOUND..
> 
> View attachment 3956891


Mine above smells like a blueberry muffin too. 

Except there is no blueberry plant in its genetics anywhere. Lol.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 7, 2017)

Hammer Time!

Killer indeed. Mazel Tov


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 8, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Mine above smells like a blueberry muffin too.
> 
> Except there is no blueberry plant in its genetics anywhere. Lol.


Blue Steel is OG Blueberry Cut X The Cube.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> BLUE STEEL, SMELLS LIKE A BLUBBERY MUFFIN. KILLER PHENO FOUND..
> 
> View attachment 3956891


Beautiful !
Your chuck ?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 8, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Beautiful !
> Your chuck ?


Exotic Genetic's. This pheno leans to the sat side. .. I will work her into a few of my lines.


----------



## 420producer (Jun 9, 2017)

purple Afgoo week 9


----------



## HamBone? (Jun 9, 2017)

My plant now is shit compared to what ive just witnessed. Lol
Good growing lady's and gentlemen.
Just to play along though heres a cured bud that was a frosty sum bitch in grow...


----------



## zoic (Jun 9, 2017)

HamBone? said:


> My plant now is shit compared to what ive just witnessed. Lol
> Good growing lady's and gentlemen.
> Just to play along though heres a cured bud that was a frosty sum bitch in grow...


You should be proud of what you have accomplished. I felt the same way at first but a quick inventory revealed to me that I simply cannot make a fair comparison. Many folks have 600W and 1000W lights, mine was only 38W. Some folks grow proven known genetics where I had only bag seed. All in all in am quite proud of my accomplishment considering how little it cost me. So go give your self a pat of the bag, an attaboy and take another star out of petty cash. You were successful, that speaks for itself.


----------



## HamBone? (Jun 9, 2017)

zoic said:


> You should be proud of what you have accomplished. I felt the same way at first but a quick inventory revealed to me that I simply cannot make a fair comparison. Many folks have 600W and 1000W lights, mine was only 38W. Some folks grow proven known genetics where I had only bag seed. All in all in am quite proud of my accomplishment considering how little it cost me. So go give your self a pat of the bag, an attaboy and take another star out of petty cash. You were successful, that speaks for itself.


Thanks. I am i just bumped on a slight light burn. She'll still produce. Lol i was born into this. Im not a beginner based off number of plants anyway lol...
We took a hit though when the touch of death made a ph deficiency worsen at the same time  . But good times


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 10, 2017)

Dubble banana mango started flush


----------



## HamBone? (Jun 11, 2017)

This is one of a blueberry strain...


----------



## Javadog (Jun 16, 2017)

This is a freebie....Wheelchair from Farmhouse Genetics:


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 19, 2017)

ECSD x C99 40 days in
sorry about the camera I'm on the hunt for a better one, any suggestions?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 20, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> ECSD x C99 40 days in
> sorry about the camera I'm on the hunt for a better one, any suggestions?
> View attachment 3963453


@CannaBruh Yes, get a Nikon s8200. its the same camera I use. It takes outstanding pics. I have 2 of them because there discontinued. I have tried a few new 400$ PAS cams that sucked vs the S8200. You can get a used 1 from ebay. There are many to pick from. New they cost 400$. Used 50-100$

Bid on this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nikon-COOLPIX-S8200-16-1-MP-Digital-Camera-Black-S8200-/232377828027?hash=item361acc42bb:g:oooAAOSwvflZRvgS


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 21, 2017)

In the bathtub being all sexy, and green cracky


----------



## rocknratm (Jun 22, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> @CannaBruh Yes, get a Nikon s8200. its the same camera I use. It takes outstanding pics. I have 2 of them because there discontinued. I have tried a few new 400$ PAS cams that sucked vs the S8200. You can get a used 1 from ebay. There are many to pick from. New they cost 400$. Used 50-100$
> 
> Bid on this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nikon-COOLPIX-S8200-16-1-MP-Digital-Camera-Black-S8200-/232377828027?hash=item361acc42bb:g:oooAAOSwvflZRvgS[/QUOTE


Thanks bro. I broke my coolpix p80 and have been looking for a cheap replacement


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2017)

........ dude.. it's been years and years since I made this thread. Hahaha can't believe it's STILL going. Took a little break but now that it's fully legal to grow for recreational use here in Mass... I'm gonna start up again. Just gotta find me some good beans


----------



## visajoe1 (Jun 22, 2017)

chb444220 said:


> ........ dude.. it's been years and years since I made this thread. Hahaha can't believe it's STILL going. Took a little break but now that it's fully legal to grow for recreational use here in Mass... I'm gonna start up again. Just gotta find me some good beans


From and including: *Wednesday, May 12, 2010*
To and including: *Thursday, June 22, 2017*

*Result: 2599 days*
It is 2599 days from the start date to the end date, end date included

Or 7 years, 1 month, 11 days including the end date

*Alternative time units*
2599 days can be converted to one of these units:


224,553,600 seconds
3,742,560 minutes
62,376 hours
2599 days
371 weeks and 2 days


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 23, 2017)

Finally got more of your [email protected] wet


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 23, 2017)

The prodigal son has returned. 
Light the fires and tighten up the drums. 
Tonight we smoke and celebrate.


----------



## gxsmit8 (Jun 23, 2017)

HamBone? said:


> This is one of a blueberry strain...


day 42 la cheese from supreme seeds and some no name freebie seeds


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 23, 2017)

chb444220 said:


> ........ dude.. it's been years and years since I made this thread. Hahaha can't believe it's STILL going. Took a little break but now that it's fully legal to grow for recreational use here in Mass... I'm gonna start up again. Just gotta find me some good beans


bout time, you slacker, how long we gotta carry this thread for you?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow huh.... 7 years.. damn. Feel like an old fuck now. Looks like I've got a WHOLE lot of catching up to do. Might be another year or 2 before I start posting if I gotta look through 400 pages


----------



## GroErr (Jun 23, 2017)

An upcoming contender, Fireballs from seed at Day 28:

 

Cheers


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 23, 2017)

Platinum angel


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 23, 2017)

^serious resin @northeastmarco


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Platinum angel View attachment 3965856


Holy fuck dude.. got some serious resin caking up on those leaves... I need to get my hands on some seeds like that. Lost my whole seed collection when I moved... =(


----------



## Javadog (Jun 23, 2017)

chb444220 said:


> ........ dude.. it's been years and years since I made this thread. Hahaha can't believe it's STILL going. Took a little break but now that it's fully legal to grow for recreational use here in Mass... I'm gonna start up again. Just gotta find me some good beans


Well, welcome back!


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jun 24, 2017)

northeastmarco said:


> Platinum angel View attachment 3965856


This is a really good shot so I gave you a quick phone edit. Hope you don't mind


----------



## northeastmarco (Jun 24, 2017)

GreenBean 420 said:


> This is a really good shot so I gave you a quick phone edit. Hope you don't mind
> View attachment 3966282


Nice job with the edit. Thanks


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 27, 2017)

GroErr said:


> An upcoming contender, Fireballs from seed at Day 28:
> 
> View attachment 3965758
> 
> Cheers


Fireballs is all over this thread! I need to get on mine


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 29, 2017)

N. E . M


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2017)

Some competition between two frosty phenos going on at Day 37 of ~60...

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Blue Dream:

 

Fireballs:

 

Cheers


----------



## CoalaCat (Jul 1, 2017)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!


Wow! That's a great pic!


----------



## @Norcali (Jul 1, 2017)

Bob Saget - a phenotype of Blue Power that is available in CA.


----------



## CoalaCat (Jul 1, 2017)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> View attachment 3970591 View attachment 3970592 Bob Saget - a phenotype of Blue Power that is available in CA.


Wow


----------



## CoalaCat (Jul 1, 2017)

Not crazy frosty like some here but I think she's getting to look ok. Green crack pheno


----------



## numberfour (Jul 2, 2017)

49 days, trying 10 on 14 off

Bluepit
 

Dog
 

Cherry Sunshine
 

Goji


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jul 2, 2017)

CoalaCat said:


> Not crazy frosty like some here but I think she's getting to look ok. Green crack pheno


Nice I've got GC going too how many day you at?? She's looking too notch buddy!


----------



## CoalaCat (Jul 2, 2017)

GreenBean 420 said:


> Nice I've got GC going too how many day you at?? She's looking too notch buddy!


This picture was probably around day 55. I just took her down at around day 65 (counted from flower not 12/12 switch)


----------



## elkamino (Jul 2, 2017)

broken Querkle bud @ 6 weeks


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jul 2, 2017)

Those are some frosty ass nugs, guys. Just saw the thread and said hell, why not. So heres a few pics of one of my Juicy Fruits, going in week 6 of flower


----------



## CoalaCat (Jul 2, 2017)

Dr.Botany said:


> Those are some frosty ass nugs, guys. Just saw the thread and said hell, why not. So heres a few pics of one of my Juicy Fruits, going in week 6 of flowerView attachment 3971233 View attachment 3971234
> View attachment 3971220


Week 6? That looks so promising I have to try that pheno... it's called juicy fruit or that's just what it is???


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jul 2, 2017)

CoalaCat said:


> Week 6? That looks so promising I have to try that pheno... it's called juicy fruit or that's just what it is???


Yeah, its called juicy fruit. I just got my seeds in a bag from an ol timer. I loved the high so i popped em and they turned out to be good beans. But i would suggest to give it a try. theyre putting out some pretty fat buds. Im happy with it and will definitely do another run with it
--your GC looks fire, by the way my man. Props!
Ive done a run with GC a couple years ago and was very pleased with it


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm digin this Blue Steel. Blueberry yummy..


----------



## Dr.Botany (Jul 2, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> I'm digin this Blue Steel. Blueberry yummy..
> 
> View attachment 3971298


Blue steel, huh?
Im going to have to try that strain, that nug looks ridiculously big, my man. 
Props


----------



## Javadog (Jul 3, 2017)

If it has your attention then it had mine H....what is the story behind that frost monster?

SeedFinder was a blank. :0)


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 3, 2017)

*Blue Steel*

OG Blueberry Cut X The Cube

Indica 70/30

THC: 20-26%

Flower Cycle: 56-63 days

Yield: Heavy

10 regular seeds per pack

That classic Blueberry has been added to Exotic's amazing Starfighter F3 known as The Cube to create this one of a kind strain. A legendary indica with vivid colors and exciting flavors.

10 regular seeds per pack


----------



## PCXV (Jul 3, 2017)

PCXV said:


> When it's completely dry I'll get a legit bud pick:


Dr. Who #4 (fully cured, great grape-skunky flavor)


----------



## PCXV (Jul 3, 2017)

Final Dr. Who run

#4






#2


----------



## dlftmyers (Jul 5, 2017)

SinCity Slyme Cookies


----------



## Lowkey8 (Jul 8, 2017)

Small but frosty!


----------



## The high chief (Jul 8, 2017)

Skunk and cheese


----------



## The high chief (Jul 8, 2017)

Crunchy to the touch gummy to the cut the proper cure


----------



## Underground Scientist (Jul 9, 2017)

Day 35 NorthernSkunk off to a Frosty start.


----------



## Brendan2007 (Jul 10, 2017)

Just finished my first grow! Super satisfied with the results. Here's some Hawaiian Maui and wild Thai!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 10, 2017)

Those all look great! Finally got some seeds germination. Got 5 Blueberry Kush in paper towels. And depending on how many pop. Might germ these orange creamsicle.... Might even germ a few creamsicles for the hell if it .


Can't wait to finally get some stuff going. Especially now that growing it is legal.. Soooo if anyone has any "extra" seeds kicking around.... feel free to pm me.... I'll try and do them justicet


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 11, 2017)

Flashpoint.(Chiquita Banana x Fruity pebbles cereal Pheno).


----------



## GroErr (Jul 11, 2017)

Day 48...

Fireballs

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream

 

Cheers


----------



## macsnax (Jul 11, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Flashpoint.(Chiquita Banana x Fruity pebbles cereal Pheno).
> 
> View attachment 3976418





GroErr said:


> Day 48...
> 
> Fireballs
> 
> ...


Both of these sound delicious.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Flashpoint.(Chiquita Banana x Fruity pebbles cereal Pheno).
> 
> View attachment 3976418





GroErr said:


> Day 48...
> 
> Fireballs
> 
> ...


those are killer, love the frosty.....


----------



## GroErr (Jul 12, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Both of these sound delicious.


\


BudmanTX said:


> those are killer, love the frosty.....


Cheers, love this thread, no politics & shit, just frosty budz served daily


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> \
> 
> Cheers, love this thread, no politics & shit, just frosty budz served daily



you got that right, hopefully in a few weeks, i'll be putting something up again

keep it green , keep it beautiful


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Jul 13, 2017)

Pineapple Express, second grow lol


----------



## AkMag (Jul 13, 2017)

Well here's my white widow.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ughh makes me so jealous seeing these pics. Cannot wait to have something to show. I'm the og op.. I should have something to share. =(


----------



## Happy Leaf (Jul 14, 2017)

Grape Inferno ( Nepali Og x Querkle). Went 9 weeks. About 5 days curing


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 14, 2017)

AkMag said:


> Well here's my white widow.


wow is that from seedsman


----------



## AkMag (Jul 14, 2017)

Thats cropkings why?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 14, 2017)

Happy Leaf said:


> Grape Inferno ( Nepali Og x Querkle). Went 9 weeks. About 5 days curing
> 
> View attachment 3977736 View attachment 3977743


I want some of that.....like now! Very nice looking.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sour Ape x Cbanana


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

Bluepit
 

Lightsaber
 

Goji


----------



## cottee (Jul 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Bluepit
> View attachment 3978378
> 
> Lightsaber
> ...


That blue pit looks unreal good work! That from seed?


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

cottee said:


> That blue pit looks unreal good work! That from seed?


Yeah, although this is a clone off the seed. Found her a few runs ago from a free testers pack I got back in 2013 from the guys over at Breeders Boutique. Great strain, solid buds with a sweet flavour, kush after taste and heavy mind / body stone. French police stole original genetics.

Some previous harvest shots,


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 15, 2017)

White widow x big bud at day 39 showing a dominant widow pheno. 

Feels like an eternity since i been able to post a frosty pic


----------



## doug mirabelli (Jul 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Yeah, although this is a clone off the seed. Found her a few runs ago from a free testers pack I got back in 2013 from the guys over at Breeders Boutique. Great strain, solid buds with a sweet flavour, kush after taste and heavy mind / body stone. French police stole original genetics.
> 
> Some previous harvest shots,
> 
> View attachment 3978486 View attachment 3978487 View attachment 3978494


How do you preserve your seeds?


----------



## cottee (Jul 15, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Yeah, although this is a clone off the seed. Found her a few runs ago from a free testers pack I got back in 2013 from the guys over at Breeders Boutique. Great strain, solid buds with a sweet flavour, kush after taste and heavy mind / body stone. French police stole original genetics.
> 
> Some previous harvest shots,
> 
> View attachment 3978486 View attachment 3978487 View attachment 3978494


Sweet dude just searched them there regs only. That weeds look badboy!


----------



## THCBrain (Jul 15, 2017)

00 seeds, Chocolate Kush.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 15, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> 00 seeds, Chocolate Kush.View attachment 3978553


Get it trimmed already brain lad haha


----------



## numberfour (Jul 15, 2017)

doug mirabelli said:


> How do you preserve your seeds?


Original packaging in metal tins in a cool place. 



cottee said:


> Sweet dude just searched them there regs only. That weeds look badboy!


Yeah I had 7 males before I found the Bluepit female.


----------



## Niblixdark (Jul 15, 2017)

Here are some tops I pulled a tiny bit early. Had to get some light down into the canopy before the final chop that's coming soon.

Acapulco Gold & Blue Dream, in RDWC.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Day 40 Wwxbb- widow pheno


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> View attachment 3978910 Day 40 Wwxbb- widow pheno


How many days does that pheno go?


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> How many days does that pheno go?


Breeders recs. 56 to 63 days. I like a couch lock kinda smoke so probably a bit longer for me. 
 
That's my room at the moment. I have 2 wwxbb showing a big bud pheno and one showing a widow pheno. The 4th plant in there is northern lights x chronic


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

White Erkle


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> White Erkle View attachment 3978991


How many days in?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

White Erkle


Colanoscopy said:


> How many days in?


Day
32


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> White Erkle
> 
> Day
> 32


You in soil?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Alien Waltz


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> You in soil?


Bioterra../Soiless...


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Bioterra../Soiless...


Fair enough. The red petioles usually pop up when you start a pk regime in soil so thought I'd ask.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Fair enough. The red petioles usually pop up when you start a pk regime in soil so thought I'd ask.


on the white erkle?


----------



## Niblixdark (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> on the white erkle?


PK boosting ..


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> on the white erkle?


Alien waltz....... 


Niblixdark said:


> PK boosting ..


Im boosting mate but I don't see reds if I can help it. First sign of a lockout in my opinion. Keep em steady they'll treat you good


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Niblixdark said:


> PK boosting ..


Oh I know about pk boosting . This plant usually stays green through out. 

Dem has enough in it aswell with Organa add and something else.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Alien waltz.......
> 
> Im boosting mate but I don't see reds if I can help it. First sign of a lockout in my opinion. Keep em steady they'll treat you good


You asked about white erkle. I uploaded Alien Waltz After.

What did you want to know about white erkle?


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Oh I know about pk boosting . This plant usually stays green through out.
> 
> Dem has enough in it aswell with Organa add and something else.View attachment 3979023 View attachment 3979025


I'm not an organic chap myself. I run Advanced nutrients sensi grow (ph perfect for veg and foliar with superdrive. Nitrozyme and cal mag if they need it. 

In Bloom. 
Sensi Bloom (ph perfect) weeks 1 through 6 or 7 depending on strain. 
Met-rx 1500 (amino acids and hydrolysed whey protein) weeks 1 through 4.
Atami bloombastic weeks 4 through 7.
Flush with molasses. 

I run straight coco btw. Just cheap blocks I amend myself


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You asked about white erkle. I uploaded Alien Waltz After.
> 
> What did you want to know about white erkle?


I didn't want to know about white erkle I responded about the alien waltz after you had posted it in regards to what medium you run due to the red petioles which are not visible on the white erkle.... Just the alien waltz. So it was very much implied


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I didn't want to know about white erkle I responded about the alien waltz after you had posted it in regards to what medium you run due to the red petioles which are not visible on the white erkle.... Just the alien waltz. So it was very much implied


A friend of mine has away of doing the samething with other stuff. I understand about the alien waltz.

the medium Question You asked was posted even before I uploaded the Alien Waltz picture. (time is posted friend  )


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Fair enough. The red petioles usually pop up when you start a pk regime in soil so thought I'd ask.


Emphasis on the "fair enough". It was more a question of your trich production at day 32 in my own head. When I've ran in soil Ive always seen trich production start earlier than soilless. Seems like we got crossed wires is all. and If there is more than one reply In the time of me posting another I will generally just bunch my responses together without quoting separately.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 16, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> Emphasis on the "fair enough". It was more a question of your trich production at day 32 in my own head. When I've ran in soil Ive always seen trich production start earlier than soilless. Seems like we got crossed wires is all. and If there is more than one reply In the time of me posting another I will generally just bunch my responses together without quoting separately.


"we" 
just pulling at you leg..


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 16, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> "we"
> just pulling at you leg..


I'm a sleep deprived father of an 8ish month old teething baby. Even sentence structure is a chore at the min ha


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 18, 2017)

Day 42 Bloom on the white widow x big bud. Widow pheno


----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 18, 2017)

Pinkberry X Ctf not looking too shabby, sorry bout the blurple lights


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 18, 2017)

my plant is to weeks in im hoping nine will be half as frost as all these


----------



## Mr Toakalot (Jul 18, 2017)

Oooh boy it's almost time for another great chop!

(Hybrid) and Grease Monkey!


----------



## Mr Toakalot (Jul 18, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> my plant is to weeks in im hoping nine will be half as frost as all these


Give it time kemusabi and the gods will not disappoint!


----------



## SwitchHitter (Jul 18, 2017)

This flower's like a fly trap. I'm the fly. Trapped by its intoxication


----------



## GroErr (Jul 18, 2017)

Likely last shots of these two at Day 55, being pulled at Day 57...

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream P1 clone:

 
 

Fireballs (keeper from seed):

 
 

Cheers


----------



## giglewigle (Jul 18, 2017)

Mr Toakalot said:


> Give it time kemusabi and the gods will not disappoint!


ye your right the soils got every thing it needs as long as i dont over water it shell be right havent smoke in 3 months lol im gun a be so fucken baked only ever smoked mids


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 20, 2017)

FLASHPOINT....1st run... Looks great.. Smells like fruity pebbles.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 21, 2017)

Day 45F wwxbb widow pheno........... Tip burn started when I dropped amino acids from my regime. You also have to lower ec as the amino acids act as a kind of catalyst..... Lesson learnt

Shes looking lovely and frosty though


----------



## macsnax (Jul 21, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> View attachment 3981833 Day 45F wwxbb widow pheno........... Tip burn started when I dropped amino acids from my regime. You also have to lower ec as the amino acids act as a kind of catalyst..... Lesson learnt
> 
> Shes looking lovely and frosty though


Nice, I have a wwxbb going too. It's leaning on sativa side pretty heavy as well.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 21, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Nice, I have a wwxbb going too. It's leaning on sativa side pretty heavy as well.


I have 3 wwxbb and one northern lights x chronic. 
2 wwxbb showing a big bud pheno
1 wwxbb showing a widow pheno
Still undecided what pheno the nlxc is. It is pretty much an even split of both so far. 
Any pics of your wwxbb mate?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 21, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I have 3 wwxbb and one northern lights x chronic.
> 2 wwxbb showing a big bud pheno
> 1 wwxbb showing a widow pheno
> Still undecided what pheno the nlxc is. It is pretty much an even split of both so far.
> Any pics of your wwxbb mate?


Yeah when I get home I can post a couple.


----------



## Mr Toakalot (Jul 21, 2017)

Meet Ezra born today July 21st 2017! 

Pretty little bitch ain't she?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I have 3 wwxbb and one northern lights x chronic.
> 2 wwxbb showing a big bud pheno
> 1 wwxbb showing a widow pheno
> Still undecided what pheno the nlxc is. It is pretty much an even split of both so far.
> Any pics of your wwxbb mate?


This just started flowering, I'm curious to see how the buds turn out since its a sativa pheno. Already getting frosty. Yours are looking nice with a ways to go.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 22, 2017)

macsnax said:


> This just started flowering, I'm curious to see how the buds turn out since its a sativa pheno. Already getting frosty. Yours are looking nice with a ways to go.


I don't know about a sativa pheno but you're definitely looking like youre leaning towards a widow pheno there mate. They're not looking bad at all. Mine are getting better by the day in every way smell/size/frost. I think you will do quite well there @Northerncloud did a wwxbb grow outside and got like 10 Oz off the one plant If I'm not mistaken


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I don't know about a sativa pheno but you're definitely looking like youre leaning towards a widow pheno there mate. They're not looking bad at all. Mine are getting better by the day in every way smell/size/frost. I think you will do quite well there @Northerncloud did a wwxbb grow outside and got like 10 Oz off the one plant If I'm not mistaken


Nice, I hope the resin production goes like it's looking. What kinds of smells are yours putting off?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Grease monkey
> 
> View attachment 3982765 View attachment 3982766 View attachment 3982767 View attachment 3982768


There's some frost....it looks like it would feel marshmallow-ish between your fingers.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 23, 2017)

Day 47 at the min
Wwxbb x 3 (2 big bud phenos 1 widow) 
NLxC x 1
  
Widow pheno 

Other pic to show scale of what I have going on


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 23, 2017)

@nxsov180db wtf.. You know spraying with water and putting them in the freezer is cheating right? 

Seriously though, how the hell do you get such frosty goodness? 
Is it strain or environment?


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 23, 2017)

I've got my fingers and toes crossed that those seeds work out @nxsov180db , hate it when you lose a strain, especially one that looks like a god damn sexual tyrannosaurus.
If you find too many feel free to pop one in the post to the UK, I'd buy that for a dollar.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 23, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> FLASHPOINT....1st run... Looks great.. Smells like fruity pebbles.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981631 View attachment 3981632


i googled flashpoint...0 results,who breeds it?looks like a good yielder....kind of looks like gorilla bubble


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 23, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I've got my fingers and toes crossed that those seeds work out @nxsov180db , hate it when you lose a strain, especially one that looks like a god damn sexual tyrannosaurus.
> If you find too many feel free to pop one in the post to the UK, I'd buy that for a dollar.


ok 
*Jesse Ventura!....lol*


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## JacksonJ (Jul 23, 2017)

I love it when it snows! Super siIlver Haze!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 23, 2017)

cheeseofchud said:


> i googled flashpoint...0 results,who breeds it?looks like a good yielder....kind of looks like gorilla bubble



Thats my cross. I take my time finding names not in use which is difficult. . Flashpoint is Cbanana x Fruity Pebbles Cereal Pheno.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 23, 2017)

shes a beaut!what is cbanana?


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 23, 2017)

i have fpog in my garden now,it does very well outdoors,looks like indoor og...thats an outdoor pic!


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 23, 2017)

i made s1 and crossed it to my purple kimbo kush and my #1 outdoor clone called king dong


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 23, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Grease monkey
> 
> View attachment 3982765 View attachment 3982766 View attachment 3982767 View attachment 3982768


Those are fucking insane! Gorgeous!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 23, 2017)

C banana aka "Chiquita". The name was changed to C Banana after they sued for using there TM name. FPOG pollen was from JAWS.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Jul 23, 2017)

ah......does it smell bananaish?


----------



## clouds (Jul 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Grease monkey
> 
> View attachment 3982765 View attachment 3982766 View attachment 3982767 View attachment 3982768


where did you get the seeds or is it from a clone i had some of this two weeks ago and fell in love with the strain if i could get seeds i would grow the hell out of this wonderful strain


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Grease monkey
> 
> View attachment 3982765 View attachment 3982766 View attachment 3982767 View attachment 3982768


now that is frosty// nice work


----------



## Danny Bell (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Danny Bell (Jul 24, 2017)

View attachment 3983773


----------



## Danny Bell (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## BobCajun (Jul 25, 2017)

I see an opportunity for somebody to get a GG4 and a Cookies & Cream and produce Grease Monkey Reborn.


----------



## clouds (Jul 25, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I see an opportunity for somebody to get a GG4 and a Cookies & Cream and produce Grease Monkey Reborn.


and thats the hard part well for me getting a GG#4 dude if i could get a clone or seeds i would be good by far my fav strain right now i would breed GG#4 with king tut or Y Griega and i would be so happy to work until i have what i wanted from the mix


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 25, 2017)

clouds said:


> and thats the hard part well for me getting a GG#4 dude if i could get a clone or seeds i would be good by far my fav strain right now i would breed GG#4 with king tut or Y Griega and i would be so happy to work until i have what i wanted from the mix


@luv2grow didn't you have some GG#4 you said you'd send my way. I know shipping was shocking but if you could help a brother achieve his dreams. That would be as appreciated as having the beans myself.

Edit. I mean the guy I'm quoting by the way if he's your neck of the woods anyway


----------



## clouds (Jul 25, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> @luv2grow didn't you have some GG#4 you said you'd send my way. I know shipping was shocking but if you could help a brother achieve his dreams. That would be as appreciated as having the beans myself.
> 
> Edit. I mean the guy I'm quoting by the way if he's your neck of the woods anyway


most people that i see that do have it are in the USA south of the boarder so its going to be hard to find in canada until at least next year or its hidden in bc some where i know its got to be in bc at least undergound no way its not in bc


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 25, 2017)

Are there shipping issues between the US and Canada? I'm from the UK myself


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 26, 2017)

clouds said:


> and thats the hard part well for me getting a GG#4 dude if i could get a clone or seeds i would be good by far my fav strain right now i would breed GG#4 with king tut or Y Griega and i would be so happy to work until i have what i wanted from the mix


Gg4 is clone only female. So imo theres no way to get a dude. Fem seeds only or female clone


----------



## Northerncloud (Jul 26, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> I don't know about a sativa pheno but you're definitely looking like youre leaning towards a widow pheno there mate. They're not looking bad at all. Mine are getting better by the day in every way smell/size/frost. I think you will do quite well there @Northerncloud did a wwxbb grow outside and got like 10 Oz off the one plant If I'm not mistaken


Yeah last year got about 6 Oz. This year I've tried again but the wwxbb clone I've taken was looking poorly the last 2 months until recently it's started growing and gone a dark green colour like the rest. Ill try get a photo up later of this year's attempts.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 26, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> now that is frosty// nice work


this is a poor pic of my last harvest.. secret chief. grew it under a perfect sun 1000 and got a bit more then a 1/2 pound. i believe i will be able to break the pound mark, with smaller pots and a little more veg time and training.
Iv got a 4x4 coming down next week of lotus larry, stay tuned for more poorly taken photos..


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 26, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> this is a poor pic of my last harvest.. secret chief. grew it under a perfect sun 1000 and got a bit more then a 1/2 pound. i believe i will be able to break the pound mark, with smaller pots and a little more veg time and training.
> Iv got a 4x4 coming down next week of lotus larry, stay tuned for more poorly taken photos..


Im aiming for the pound mark myself @Angus Hung in a 4x4 this run anyway. Next run is a side by side (my cob build vs hps) so will be in an 8x4 tent for that. Not gonna speculate on yield there though.   

A few of my shit pics. Day 50. Can't see the entire room but there are 4 mains a plant x 4 plants in a 4x4 tent. 

3 x wwxbb 
1x nlxc


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks good man. its funny how hard it is to tell weight when still on the plant.. always hope for the most.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Jul 26, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> Looks good man. its funny how hard it is to tell weight when still on the plant.. always hope for the most.


Been dreaming of a kilo from a 4x4 but we all know that ain't gonna happen haha


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 26, 2017)

never say never i am trying to beat the 1 g a watt mark and its very achievable.
I just dont want to comprise the quality for weight. witch often isnt considered when the 1 g a watt mark.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 26, 2017)

1 light defiantly does not cover 8x4 I think i will be able to get up to 1 pound a light with it tho.


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 28, 2017)

It does help to us it on a light mover to help get it nice and close to the plants.
5lbs out of a 4x8 is very impressive
how many watts do you use in your 8x4?


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2017)

shitty camera = shitty pix.... I need a new camera
chernobyl/ slymer cut


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 28, 2017)

same plant, diff camera setting...


----------



## Javadog (Jul 28, 2017)

That shot is beautiful Bob. That is an amazing plant!


----------



## Angus Hung (Jul 28, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> A hair over 1500 watts per tent. I use 32 COB's per tent with active heat sinks also so my efficiency is up there... I am thinking of building some lights that can shine from below in between the rows of plants so help at weight to lowers, but I'm also working on my canopy management so that will be helping as well. My highest yielder right now is LSD. The top colas are always big. I let this last run stretch way to much and there weren't any large cola's on any plants except the LSD, This LSD has it all, size, potency, smell, bag appeal, I can't find anything to replace it with. I had a whole tent with just LSD but I left the pump unplugged and they died, luckily I was only in 2-3 weeks of veg, I guarantee I can pull 6lbs with just LSD in the tent...


You sound like a pro, I will be happy when i get past the pound per 4x4, and hopfully work my way up to 3 mark.
keep up the good work


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jul 29, 2017)

cheeseofchud said:


> ah......does it smell bananaish?


Cbanana smells just like ripe bananas in flower. She loses much of that when dry. To me she has a light banana muffing aroma.


HK


----------



## GroErr (Jul 29, 2017)

Blue Harley (Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) x Harlequin), Day 41 of ~55

  

Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 29, 2017)

Rp's-sour kush-


----------



## swedsteven (Jul 30, 2017)

Sensi star so good !


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 30, 2017)

Trilogy at day 25. I hope she keeps packing I'm on the frost.

Bad picture of a beautiful plant.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 1, 2017)

Few bud shots from recent harvest. 12/12 for 14 days then 55 day's of 10/14

Bluepit
 

Cherry Sunshine
 

Goji OG


----------



## Angus Hung (Aug 1, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Few bud shots from recent harvest. 12/12 for 14 days then 55 day's of 10/14
> 
> Bluepit
> View attachment 3988281
> ...


nice work


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeaa baby. Looks at all that frost... soo frosty it almost looks green...... ok... so they're not there yet. Lol. I'll post pics as they grow. Only 2 1/2 weeks right now.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 3, 2017)

More cowbell day 40 something? 
 

Appalachian superskunk, same timeish


----------



## Angus Hung (Aug 3, 2017)

those are looking wicked good..


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 3, 2017)

Angus Hung said:


> those are looking wicked good..


Thanks! Cant wait to see them finish up!


----------



## clouds (Aug 3, 2017)

such wonderful plants cant wait to see how frosty my kush gets a few more weeks to go . hoping one day i can get something like what people have posted. what makes them more frosty what are you guys using maybe i can get something to work with my kush extra frost is always a good thing


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 3, 2017)

Trilogy @ day 30.


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2017)

Blue Harley getting there at Day 47, another week at most 

  

Cheers


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

These girls didn't disappoint


----------



## needsomebeans (Aug 4, 2017)

Green Warrior is looking promising!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Some dried purple ghost


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 4, 2017)

Sapphire og


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Sapphire ogView attachment 3990050 View attachment 3990053


That's HSO? Very nice! Great work! Much better pheno then mine.
Keep it up! Your killing it!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 4, 2017)

BWSolo said:


> That's HSO? Very nice! Great work! Much better pheno then mine.
> Keep it up! Your killing it!


Thanks man-Sapphire has been good to me


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks man-Sapphire has been good to me


Credit where it's due homie! I'm a fan of HSO got some nice ladies from them. Their BD never fails. My sapphire was good too! A bit to much work for the return though. I got 9 left so I'm sure she'll. Be around again. Keep up the lovely work!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 4, 2017)

Last of the Motherloaded...


----------



## Mattytokes420 (Aug 5, 2017)

First grow. Heavyweight seeds fruit punch in 8th week of flower. I have 3 of these growing this one is a different phenotype than the other two those are still all white pistils and much larger than this one. and a midnight mass from hws also in 8th week


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 5, 2017)

My little gals at 2 1/2 weeks. Caramel and Blueberry Kush.. still a long ways to go.. But just excited to be able to post something again


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 5, 2017)

Just ordered some Somango XXL from Nirvana. They should arrive by the end if the week. I'm excited. Nirvana has never disappointed me.


----------



## 710revolution (Aug 6, 2017)

A few buds from a trainwreck i grew out a couple months ago. Came out fire.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 6, 2017)

I can add that Soma's Somango is a great breed...was my first keeper.

That cross looks interesting.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 7, 2017)

clouds said:


> such wonderful plants cant wait to see how frosty my kush gets a few more weeks to go . hoping one day i can get something like what people have posted. what makes them more frosty what are you guys using maybe i can get something to work with my kush extra frost is always a good thing


Honestly its mostly genetics. More cowbell is a frost factory, the appalachia superskunk is no slouch either. I run super stardawg and blaze as well and while these too are great cuts, they do not get nearly as frosty. 
Super stardawg, left, more cowbell, right. These 2 are right next to each other, put into flower the same day. 
 The more cowbell will just keep piling it on too. The ssd will trich up a little bit more but is not far from what itll finish out to.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 7, 2017)

More cowbell day 52


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

Mephisto Sour Crack, 46 days from sprout. Buds are about the dimensions of a 10-oz soda bottle and firm AF.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 8, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> More cowbell day 52
> View attachment 3991508


Lovely! What are you snapping your pics with? Your photos look great!


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Lovely! What are you snapping your pics with? Your photos look great!


Iphone 7+. I have a kick ass sony camera that is about as good as you can get without going to a dslr but the new ihpone cameras are tough to beat. Iphones have always had great cameras but the 7s are insane. All my pics arestock settings, no filter, point and shoot. The most i do is crop them.


----------



## Wigiberto (Aug 9, 2017)

Delicious Seeds- Caramelo @ 2 month cure


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 9, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Delicious Seeds- Caramelo @ 2 month cure
> View attachment 3992213


Yum!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 9, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Yum!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## @Norcali (Aug 13, 2017)

Purple Chernobyl


----------



## @Norcali (Aug 13, 2017)

Purple Cadilac


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 13, 2017)

Another Slyme Cookies that I'm running


----------



## @Norcali (Aug 13, 2017)

The White


----------



## macsnax (Aug 14, 2017)

White widow (sativa pheno) & blue kush. Just about ready to chop. Grown outdoors in a super soil. I'm quite pleased with how they're shaping up.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 15, 2017)

More, more cowbell. Day 48.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 15, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> More, more cowbell. Day 48.
> View attachment 3995649


My god, that is a complex and beautiful flower!


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 17, 2017)

Couple more shots of the Slyme Cookies


----------



## Javadog (Aug 20, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> My god, that is a complex and beautiful flower!


And what a hilarious name too! (but, yes, SUPER frosty! ;0)


----------



## Markbarnett (Aug 20, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Couple more shots of the Slyme CookiesView attachment 3996456 View attachment 3996457 View attachment 3996458


What week r these cuz I have some at week 3 and there not frosting yet


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 21, 2017)

Markbarnett said:


> What week r these cuz I have some at week 3 and there not frosting yet


Those pics are right about 6 weeks or so ..this particular phenom finishes fast


----------



## Markbarnett (Aug 21, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Those pics are right about 6 weeks or so ..this particular phenom finishes fast


This is mine at 4 1/2 weeks


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 21, 2017)

Markbarnett said:


> This is mine at 4 1/2 weeks


She looks nice and healthy..Great job


----------



## klx (Aug 21, 2017)

Samsara Seeds - Sweet Black Angel (Black Domina x Super Silver Haze)

Day 40 lower


----------



## Kjudah420 (Aug 21, 2017)

UNKNOWN Strain BAG SEED 6 weeks in under 1000w KING LED


----------



## Breedingbull (Aug 22, 2017)

Sour d and blue cheese


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 26, 2017)

Dubble banana haze and Fire og x gsc...


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 26, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Dubble banana haze and Fire og x gsc...
> 
> View attachment 4000617 View attachment 4000618


Is that the snowman clone going around (Fire og x Gsc)


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 26, 2017)

No, Animal Cookies is the same genetics. I think its the other way. GSC x Fire og. There is a strain called Snowman. It comes from pie guy(jungle boys). Genetics are original florida og x the thin mint GSC..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 27, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> No, Animal Cookies is the same genetics. I think its the other way. GSC x Fire og. There is a strain called Snowman. It comes from pie guy(jungle boys). Genetics are original florida og x the thin mint GSC..


The Plant that you showed looks awesome. I was hearing about that Clone from https://www.instagram.com/707seedbank/


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Aug 27, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> The Plant that you showed looks awesome. I was hearing about that Clone from https://www.instagram.com/707seedbank/



Snowman has been out for awhile. I ran a Snowman s1 a few years back. ...


----------



## darkzero (Aug 28, 2017)

Week 3 flower SGKM


----------



## RJEdwards (Aug 29, 2017)

I have been flowering for 47 days I believe that is if you count from the first day you switch to 12&12 it's my first grow. 
How does she look I'm not exactly sure how to tell the trikes when I take a picture and it looks like a crystal cave. Lol are they milky or are they clear anyone who has legitimate information please let me know thanks and happy farming.........


----------



## dlftmyers (Aug 29, 2017)

RJEdwards said:


> I have been flowering for 47 days I believe that is if you count from the first day you switch to 12&12 it's my first grow.
> How does she look I'm not exactly sure how to tell the trikes when I take a picture and it looks like a crystal cave. Lol are they milky or are they clear anyone who has legitimate information please let me know thanks and happy farming.........


Nice first grow...buy a jewelers loop from eBay or Amazon so you can inspect the trich's ..good luck


----------



## RJEdwards (Aug 29, 2017)

dlftmyers said:


> Nice first grow...buy a jewelers loop from eBay or Amazon so you can inspect the trich's ..good luckView attachment 4002051


That's my next step this weekend I'm super excited roughly 2 more weeks and I should be ready to lay her to rest


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 30, 2017)

Bodhi More Cowbell. 2 different phenos.still have 2 other phenos to go through.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Bodhi More Cowbell. 2 different phenos.still have 2 other phenos to go through. View attachment 4002452


dipped in sugar... i bought a pack because of you. thanks for doing it justice.


----------



## Cletus clem (Aug 30, 2017)

mr. childs said:


> dipped in sugar... i bought a pack because of you. thanks for doing it justice.


Right on! Underappreciated strain imo. Theres some gold in dem genes. Maybe people steer away because of the cookie genes?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Aug 31, 2017)

I got a pack of "More Cowbell" on the way from SHOE. I am a fan of the cookie and wanted to see what the 88g13/HP Male would do to it.


----------



## Budman55 (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's some Snow White..


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bubba Kush 





Mob Boss


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 1, 2017)

white funk-dosido, week 5 or so


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 1, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> View attachment 4003498
> 
> white funk-dosido, week 5 or so


Looks good. Cant recall if i already asked you before- Hows she smell?
The terp profile on mine is very mild. Which is likely gonna lead to it not being run anymore.
But for a freebie its done quite well.


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 1, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Looks good. Cant recall if i already asked you before- Hows she smell?
> The terp profile on mine is very mild. Which is likely gonna lead to it not being run anymore.
> But for a freebie its done quite well.


It was like pine tar; it been on sugar-see for a week so it's getting sweeter. I also think the sour-dee might have been a better combo.


I don't think I'll be running this agian as the flower are tight/golf balls but on the small side, i figure it the genes since the put ones are the same. Sucks cause they have a very good terp profile.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 2, 2017)

Columbian Gold reg from World of Seeds, Day 37 

 

Cheers


----------



## macsnax (Sep 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Columbian Gold reg from World of Seeds, Day 37
> 
> View attachment 4003890
> 
> Cheers


Oooh... She poses nicely.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 2, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Oooh... She poses nicely.


Cheers, hoping she smokes as good as she looks


----------



## Budman55 (Sep 2, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Columbian Gold reg from World of Seeds, Day 37
> 
> View attachment 4003890
> 
> Cheers


Now that looks pretty killer!!!!


----------



## @Norcali (Sep 2, 2017)

Platinum OG


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 3, 2017)

Mattytokes420 said:


> First grow. Heavyweight seeds fruit punch in 8th week of flower. I have 3 of these growing this one is a different phenotype than the other two those are still all white pistils and much larger than this one.View attachment 3990661 and a midnight mass from hws also in 8th weekView attachment 3990662


How did your Midnight mass come out?


----------



## kingzt (Sep 3, 2017)

Peanut Butter Breath and False Teeth


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 3, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Bubba Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mob boss, my favorite strain ever! Yours looks pretty good. Lots of frostiness going on in here.


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Mattytokes420 (Sep 4, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> How did your Midnight mass come out?


I was waiting for trichs to turn Amber which never really happened. I found rot in a cola of another plant and cut all big top buds in the room and went through them all. So colas are curing. Bottom half of the plant I let go longer and will be chopping that in the next couple days still not really seeing much Amber but they have to be done by now. Haven't smoked any yet


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 4, 2017)

Mattytokes420 said:


> I was waiting for trichs to turn Amber which never really happened. I found rot in a cola of another plant and cut all big top buds in the room and went through them all. So colas are curing. Bottom half of the plant I let go longer and will be chopping that in the next couple days still not really seeing much Amber but they have to be done by now. Haven't smoked any yet


Sorry to hear about the bud rot. I can see it happening with this one. she grew very short but heavy producer. The taste was out of this world fruity. Like mango tropical flavor. I was wondering if I just got lucky and hit on a good pheno with the one bean I sprouted then took cuts from, or if this can be expected from seed to seed? I've put out lots of different strains over the years, and this one is still in my top 5. Let me know when you get to try it out. I'm very curious to know how it turned out. BTW, I dont believe mine never really ambered up either, just got milky.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 4, 2017)

Some of them dont amber as much. As long as they are milky youre good to go. My plants will have orange hairs all over in week 8 but not too much amber. Iv let them go longer and it didnt improve quality just got bud rot in my bigger nugs


----------



## Mattytokes420 (Sep 4, 2017)

T-Bag said:


> Some of them dont amber as much. As long as they are milky youre good to go. My plants will have orange hairs all over in week 8 but not too much amber. Iv let them go longer and it didnt improve quality just got bud rot in my bigger nugs


Thanks for the info. I think that's exactly what happened to me. I saw the question asked quite a bit and every says be patient. I think I was too patient. Can't complain though I was well rewarded for the time I put in.


----------



## Mattytokes420 (Sep 4, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry to hear about the bud rot. I can see it happening with this one. she grew very short but heavy producer. The taste was out of this world fruity. Like mango tropical flavor. I was wondering if I just got lucky and hit on a good pheno with the one bean I sprouted then took cuts from, or if this can be expected from seed to seed? I've put out lots of different strains over the years, and this one is still in my top 5. Let me know when you get to try it out. I'm very curious to know how it turned out. BTW, I dont believe mine never really ambered up either, just got milky.



I'll definitely let you know. It was a feebie for me came with the seeds I bought and going off looks smells and how easy it was to grow it may be my favorite I can't wait to try it.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 4, 2017)

Week 4 SGKM


----------



## GroErr (Sep 5, 2017)

Week 5 of ~8, Blue Harley BX1.

 

Cheers


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 6, 2017)

Power Africa


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 7, 2017)

Bubba's gift. Week 5 of flower.


----------



## GrandMasterKillerB (Sep 8, 2017)

Valley Destroyer (Black Domina X AK 47 X Pakistan Valley Landrace) 

Blueberry OG (Original Blueberry Pheno#2 X OG Kush)


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 8, 2017)

OG Kush x Trainwreck


----------



## GrandMasterKillerB (Sep 8, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Power Africa


the bud's great and all (im kidding truly some outstanding stuff!) but where the hell can i get those incredible shears??! ive looked for infinity shears but cant find anything...those things look killer..


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 9, 2017)

GrandMasterKillerB said:


> the bud's great and all (im kidding truly some outstanding stuff!) but where the hell can i get those incredible shears??! ive looked for infinity shears but cant find anything...those things look killer..


eBay, i ordered the $5 cheap green shears and these showed up. They work great but the curved blade is a bit tough to sharpen. And thanks, the buds are drying now, can't wait to taste!


----------



## Sureshot2 (Sep 9, 2017)

Day 60 of the latest grow with AC/DC pheno of Cannatonic, close to 18:1 CBD:THC (fixed, had those backwards) . It might not be as frosty as some of the others in this thread but I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 11, 2017)

Blueberry picked at 66 days


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

Columbian Gold reg, Day 47, will get the pull at Day 50 

  

Cheers


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Columbian Gold reg, Day 47, will get the pull at Day 50
> 
> View attachment 4008727 View attachment 4008728
> 
> Cheers



Nice job on that beauty!

I have always wanted to grow and try some of the old school South American strains. 

May I ask the breeder? Quite the hybrid looking like that by day 50.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Nice job on that beauty!
> 
> I have always wanted to grow and try some of the old school South American strains.
> 
> May I ask the breeder? Quite the hybrid looking like that by day 50.


Cheers Michigan, she's a beauty but not sure if she's what they claim her to be. I was looking for regs so I could breed them on if I got something good. WoS were the only seeds I could find in regs for this strain so went with those. It's supposedly mainly sat but I'm questioning that based on the finish time. Structure and growth is somewhat sativaish but buds are very tight which is not as typical with sativas so there's something else in there. Either way she's a beauty, the smoke test will tell me if she stays or gets crossed. I threw in another pheno that was just Ok and had the space available, that one looks more like the pics on their site.

Here's the description off the WoS site:
http://www.worldofseeds.eu/wos_en/colombian-gold-regular.html


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 11, 2017)

Purp haze/black alsakan couple weeks to go yet


----------



## THCBrain (Sep 11, 2017)

C99 week 6.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Cheers Michigan, she's a beauty but not sure if she's what they claim her to be. I was looking for regs so I could breed them on if I got something good. WoS were the only seeds I could find in regs for this strain so went with those. It's supposedly mainly sat but I'm questioning that based on the finish time. Structure and growth is somewhat sativaish but buds are very tight which is not as typical with sativas so there's something else in there. Either way she's a beauty, the smoke test will tell me if she stays or gets crossed. I threw in another pheno that was just Ok and had the space available, that one looks more like the pics on their site.
> 
> Here's the description off the WoS site:
> http://www.worldofseeds.eu/wos_en/colombian-gold-regular.html



Thanks. It looks like many of my ch9 sativa leaning flowers in structure. It is obviously a hybrid. 

Please tag me into a smoke report if you remember?

I will look it up. I have been recomended to jordon of the isle for some African sativas.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks. It looks like many of my ch9 sativa leaning flowers in structure. It is obviously a hybrid.
> 
> Please tag me into a smoke report if you remember?
> 
> I will look it up. I have been recomended to jordon of the isle for some African sativas.


Yeah they don't claim 100% sativa so there's something else in there to give it that quick a finish time. Will do, will post something on my thread and tag you.

Got a recent recommendation on some landrace African sats, apparently legit and very good prices. Only thing is they don't do credit/debit but have bought some gear there before, they are legit.
http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Malberry/index.html


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Yeah they don't claim 100% sativa so there's something else in there to give it that quick a finish time. Will do, will post something on my thread and tag you.
> 
> Got a recent recommendation on some landrace African sats, apparently legit and very good prices. Only thing is they don't do credit/debit but have bought some gear there before, they are legit.
> http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/Malberry/index.html



Thanks. And I forgot about the African Malawi gold. We used to get grams of this black sticky resinous weed they called "African Ganja" in the 80's in high school. 

If you could keep it lit and get a good hit it would last with a giggly high for many hours. I believe it was real Malawi.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 11, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Thanks. And I forgot about the African Malawi gold. We used to get grams of this black sticky resinous weed they called "African Ganja" in the 80's in high school.
> 
> If you could keep it lit and get a good hit it would last with a giggly high for many hours. I believe it was real Malawi.


Another one I grew out recently and was impressed by was ACE's Panama reg. Grabbed a couple of nice phenos from a pack, both old school flavours and psychedelic head stones. Took me back to the 70's


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 11, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Another one I grew out recently and was impressed by was ACE's Panama reg. Grabbed a couple of nice phenos from a pack, both old school flavours and psychedelic head stones. Took me back to the 70's
> 
> View attachment 4008799 View attachment 4008800 View attachment 4008801



Really nice work on that baby too. Yum.


----------



## Wigiberto (Sep 11, 2017)

TGA TimeWreck Week 4


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 11, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> TGA TimeWreck Week 4
> View attachment 4008885
> View attachment 4008886



That plant is beautiful!


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2017)

chernobyl


----------



## macsnax (Sep 11, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4008945 View attachment 4008946
> chernobyl


Bitchen!


----------



## Wigiberto (Sep 11, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> That plant is beautiful!


Thanks brother.. Definitely easy on the eyes


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 13, 2017)

Strain unknown and won t be in my stable next run believe it or not.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 14, 2017)

Strawberry amnesia day 55 looking not even close to ready. I started this girl from seed and didn't take any clones. She had the dinkiest stems in veg and even flower but somehow ended up yielding like a beast.... re-veg? Naaaaah. Oniseedco and thugpug for the next run LET'S GO CHAMP


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2017)

Pineapple Express Version 2 Coffee pheno. Started producing trichs at day 12 in flower.
At day 37 Flower today. 45-55 day strain. Got Sun leaves covered in trichs too.....


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 14, 2017)

That's girls caked up with makeup mr.widow great job.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 14, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Pineapple Express Version 2 Coffee pheno. Started producing trichs at day 12 in flower.
> At day 37 Flower today. 45-55 day strain. Got Sun leaves covered in trichs too.....
> 
> View attachment 4010419 View attachment 4010420 View attachment 4010422 View attachment 4010423 View attachment 4010426 View attachment 4010427 View attachment 4010428 View attachment 4010429 View attachment 4010430 View attachment 4010432


I bet it smokes soooo good! You just made me crave some good p.e.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2017)

Thai_Lights said:


> That's girls caked up with makeup mr.widow great job.



Lol thanks.


----------



## Thai_Lights (Sep 15, 2017)

Unknown girl


----------



## darkzero (Sep 15, 2017)

Week 5 SGKM


----------



## Rohi (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Sep 15, 2017)

Rohi said:


> View attachment 4010851


What strain?


----------



## Rohi (Sep 16, 2017)

macsnax said:


> What strain?


I have to say that i have no idea!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 16, 2017)

Blue Harley BX1 tester, Day 45 from flip with a few days to go 

  

Cheers


----------



## GrandMasterKillerB (Sep 16, 2017)

Valley Destroyer Day 4 of cure.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 17, 2017)

Wet trim macro shots.... super frosty... super dense. Smell is Fresh pineapple, skunk, sweet candy, earthy wood.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 18, 2017)

Week 6 SGKM.


----------



## DTDrop (Sep 18, 2017)

Loving the bud porn in this thread.

Here is some "Dr. Bubble" I have going, at week 6 I believe:


----------



## Rohi (Sep 18, 2017)

DTDrop said:


> Loving the bud porn in this thread.
> 
> Here is some "Dr. Bubble" I have going, at week 6 I believe:


Original colors? Just lovely.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Sep 18, 2017)

DTDrop said:


> Loving the bud porn in this thread.
> 
> Here is some "Dr. Bubble" I have going, at week 6 I believe:


----------



## DTDrop (Sep 18, 2017)

Rohi said:


> Original colors? Just lovely.


Thank you. Original colors, kicked up the brightness a bit to make the trichomes pop though.


----------



## @Norcali (Sep 18, 2017)

Purple Chernobyl at 47 days into flower


----------



## davethepothead (Sep 18, 2017)

NL in a guerrilla setting. They are frosting up more than I expected.


----------



## Wigiberto (Sep 19, 2017)

AlphaKronik's --- GobbilyGoo....Day 34


----------



## Mr Toakalot (Sep 20, 2017)

SITTIN SIDEWAYZ LIKE PAUL WALL


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 20, 2017)

Pineapple Chunk... day IDK of flower. I forgot to mark when I flipped it.


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 20, 2017)

Harvesting tomorrow. BG.


----------



## GroErr (Sep 20, 2017)

Blue Harley BX1, pulled her tonight, day 49 from the flip 

  

Cheers


----------



## macsnax (Sep 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Blue Harley BX1, pulled her tonight, day 49 from the flip
> 
> View attachment 4013838 View attachment 4013839
> 
> Cheers


Damn that's quick and pretty.


----------



## Wigiberto (Sep 20, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Blue Harley BX1, pulled her tonight, day 49 from the flip
> 
> View attachment 4013838 View attachment 4013839
> 
> Cheers


 Beautiful!! Amazing work!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 21, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Damn that's quick and pretty.





Wigiberto said:


> Beautiful!! Amazing work!


Thanks guys, she kept the mother's quick finish and father's stink, gotta make some more of these


----------



## LouisB (Sep 21, 2017)

Biggest heaviest nug I've ever grown. Critical kush barneys farm


----------



## Illuminati85 (Sep 21, 2017)

Bubbasgift


----------



## GrandMasterKillerB (Sep 21, 2017)

Cured Blueberry OG -

Cured Valley Destroyer - ....---NOTE---.... the shit below is so frosty, it wont photograph properly, no matter what i do. i even tried using a nice SLR with a good lens to get a clear pic with no luck, but there is so much crystal formation the stuff shines like a jewel, sparkles off each other and then blurs the shot, in person it looks like the leaf itself is actually made out of crystal, its crazy. I've tried multiple light settings on both the camera and the room and no matter what i do, the pic comes out at least a little blurry.. there seems to be no ceiling on its high either..


----------



## GroErr (Sep 22, 2017)

Never thought to post dried/cured buds, this one I recently pulled is right up there with the frostiest strains in my garden.

Fireballs (Breeder's Boutique) keeper pheno. 1st pic is at harvest, second is dried before hitting the curing jar.




Cheers


----------



## @Norcali (Sep 22, 2017)

Purple Chernobyl


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 23, 2017)

These are so close to done


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 24, 2017)

SoOLED said:


> These are so close to doneView attachment 4015687


Nice -looks like its covered in velvet. Easy trimmer too. What strain?


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## SoOLED (Sep 24, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Nice -looks like its covered in velvet. Easy trimmer too. What strain?



hey red, it was a freebie(IHG): white-funk x Dosido I thought it was a looser till late in flower it started to redeem itself.


----------



## Smok'inHot420 (Sep 24, 2017)

A week or two to go ( ;


----------



## darkzero (Sep 25, 2017)

Week 7 SGKM


----------



## Smok'inHot420 (Sep 25, 2017)

Smok'inHot420 said:


> A week or two to go ( ;





Smok'inHot420 said:


> A week or two to go ( ;


----------



## Smok'inHot420 (Sep 25, 2017)

Smok'inHot420 said:


> View attachment 4016511


----------



## Smok'inHot420 (Sep 25, 2017)

Smok'inHot420 said:


> View attachment 4016512


----------



## Smok'inHot420 (Sep 25, 2017)

Smok'inHot420 said:


> View attachment 4016513


The two tops r lemon skunk dna, next is just feminized berry skunk, n g13 skunk also from just feminized. All r BiG girls, n will keep growing.


----------



## sharptater (Sep 25, 2017)

Not the frostiest yet, but gotta start somewhere. Cannaventure pure ghost 3 weeks flower.


----------



## Wigiberto (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks like I'm gonna be pulling her soon


----------



## lilzuko (Sep 26, 2017)

Rare dankness: “Tangie Ghost Train Haze”


----------



## Wigiberto (Sep 26, 2017)

Loving this beautiful strain- TimeWreck- Day 43


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2017)

SGKM Midweek 7 transition to 8


----------



## Wigiberto (Sep 28, 2017)

darkzero said:


> SGKM Midweek 7 transition to 8View attachment 4018198


Looks delicious brother.. when you planning on pulling her?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Looks delicious brother.. when you planning on pulling her?


The end of week 9


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Sep 28, 2017)

Some gorilla glue I've got going not the most covered but she's got a little sparkle to her


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 1, 2017)

Harlequin x ms.universe starting week 4


----------



## numberfour (Oct 5, 2017)

Blue Ripper #2, GroErr
- 45 days
 

Pakman, 210 Beans
-45 days
 

Bluepit, BreedersBoutique
- day 42


----------



## numberfour (Oct 5, 2017)

Disco Biscuit - Underground Originals (UGORG)
- 45 days


Sour Larry Pebbles, Thunderfudge
- 42 days


Purple Diesel, Bodhi
- 45 days


----------



## numberfour (Oct 5, 2017)

Lightsaber, Exotic Genetix
- 45 days
 

Lucky Charms, Bodhi
- 45 days


----------



## Wigiberto (Oct 5, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber, Exotic Genetix
> - 45 days
> View attachment 4021885
> 
> ...


Very nice work bro.... you got some frosty genetics running there


----------



## Grev Ingolf (Oct 5, 2017)

First grow! 35 days from 12/12. Amnesia haze. Good looking lady if i have to say so myself


----------



## madcuzbad (Oct 5, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Blue Ripper #2, GroErr
> - 45 days
> View attachment 4021870
> 
> ...


Damn nigga you doing something right.


----------



## sharptater (Oct 5, 2017)

Grev Ingolf said:


> First grow! 35 days from 12/12. Amnesia haze. Good looking lady if i have to say so myself
> View attachment 4021960


Very nice for your first grow.


----------



## sharptater (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Wigiberto (Oct 5, 2017)

Grev Ingolf said:


> First grow! 35 days from 12/12. Amnesia haze. Good looking lady if i have to say so myself
> View attachment 4021960


What breeder is from? Looking good....


----------



## D'sNuts (Oct 5, 2017)

madcuzbad said:


> Damn nigga you doing something right.


This is the first time I've seen that word here and now I realize how nice it was to not read it.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## smokebros (Oct 5, 2017)

Critical Kush. All photos are unedited aside from the leafly strain logo in the corners.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 5, 2017)

Dubble banana mango haze


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Oct 5, 2017)

Chernobyl


----------



## Grev Ingolf (Oct 6, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> What breeder is from? Looking good....


Bought my seed from royal Queen seeds and growing under a 187w DIY cob light.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 6, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lightsaber, Exotic Genetix
> - 45 days
> View attachment 4021885
> 
> ...


Did you select this pheno of lucky charms or did you get a cut? How's the taste and smell?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 6, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Did you select this pheno of lucky charms or did you get a cut? How's the taste and smell?


I was fortunate to be gifted this cut not so long back. Its my first run with her but could be my last as the smell is very subtle and whats there isn't all that amazing.


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 6, 2017)

lilzuko said:


> Rare dankness: “Tangie Ghost Train Haze”


Wow, that looks perfect!


----------



## BabyGotBuds (Oct 6, 2017)

Clementine-Midnight Farms Cut


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 7, 2017)

Week 8 SGKM finished a week early  View attachment 4022817


----------



## Wigiberto (Oct 7, 2017)

Gobbily Goo reaching the end @ day 54


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 9, 2017)

Strayfox tester chem x starfighter(foo)day 41


----------



## numberfour (Oct 9, 2017)

Bluepit - Breeders Boutique
 

Blue Harley - GroErr


----------



## sharptater (Oct 9, 2017)

5 weeks


----------



## leoshitz (Oct 9, 2017)

Jack H. 3 weeks to go.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 10, 2017)

Contender coming up, Day 24 from the flip, Blue Ripper BX1/P3.

 

Cheers


----------



## leoshitz (Oct 12, 2017)

Some amazing shots in this thread.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 14, 2017)

HSO Bubba Kush tester bud....

Waiting on some amber...


----------



## Smok'inHot420 (Oct 14, 2017)

lemon skunk dna


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 14, 2017)

(sfv x gg#4) x Sdubb) x Cbanana


----------



## branbran420 (Oct 14, 2017)

My girlfriend named it Citrus Bliss, G13Haze x Sour Lemon

Sent from my SM-J320P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Wigiberto (Oct 17, 2017)

Just pulled this GobbilyGoo @ day 64

Dense,Sweet, jolly rancher candy type pungent aromas


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 17, 2017)

CH9 Aroma


----------



## torontoke (Oct 17, 2017)

Never had a pic with enough frost to post in here but this one looks worthy.
Lucky charms day 42 lower nug


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 17, 2017)

slow drawl said:


> HSO Bubba Kush tester bud....View attachment 4026555
> 
> Waiting on some amber...View attachment 4026556


That first shot looks incredible, keep it up!


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 17, 2017)

Texada Timewarp - BC Bud Depot - Outdoor (Approx. 10 weeks into flowering)

 
Texada Timewarp - BC Bud Depot - Outdoor (Undried, Uncured)


200x Magnification With USB Endoscope


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 17, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> View attachment 4028391
> Texada Timewarp - BC Bud Depot - Outdoor (Approx. 10 weeks into flowering)
> 
> View attachment 4028390
> ...


Can you please give some details on the USB scope? Brand , price, your likes and dislikes etc?
Thank you .


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 17, 2017)

Last day of trimming


----------



## Gaz29 (Oct 17, 2017)

Below is Critical.+ > good smoke though it went 60days, i shoulda let it go another week..  Bottom pic is of an auto - mephisto's ( mystery seed-as i accidentally mixed a few), but it's been in flower for nrly 40days & @ day 75/76 from sprout  Got about a week/10 days til it's done.. (gave it a feed after this pic and it picked leaves right up.
I was "flushing" lol when I took below pic(2 days ago ).., it's only in a four litre airpot ,buds are resin coated and hard.. I normally don't grow auto's but Mephisto's is/are putting out some fine genetics .!Happy growing
Gaz


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 17, 2017)

Some *Great White Shark *grown by a close friend, photographed by myself. Frosty & Delicious!


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 17, 2017)

BigHornBuds said:


> Can you please give some details on the USB scope? Brand , price, your likes and dislikes etc?
> Thank you .


For sure. The scope is made by "Teslong" and was purchased on Amazon.ca for $59.99 CAD (approx $48.00 USD). The scope itself is great. It has a widely adjustable zoom, built-in LED with the adjustable brightness and takes some decent quality pictures. The only complaint I have is the software it comes with, which is utter garbage and was actually blocked by my PCs antivirus software. The mobile version is very glitchy. Luckily it works with almost any free webcam or IP cam software so you can just ditch the packaged software. 

Hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Scooby Snacks Done*

*
N.E.M @ 61 days *


*White Larry f2*


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Oct 18, 2017)

Critical Mass
 

G-13/ Skunk x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## OriginalGangstaKush (Oct 19, 2017)

Big buddha Blue cheese 7ish weeks flower
Vegged outdoors, flowered under mars hydro 144 reflector series, still going


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 19, 2017)

Purple Chernobyl getting close.


----------



## leoshitz (Oct 19, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Just pulled this GobbilyGoo @ day 64
> 
> Dense,Sweet, jolly rancher candy type pungent aromas
> View attachment 4028062




This looks amazing. It almost looks like a master Confectioner made the best treat ever.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2017)

Not as frosty as some but maybe worth a post. OO seeds Northern Lights.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2017)

Disco Biscuit
 

Sour Larry Pebbles
 

Bluepit


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2017)

Purple Sunshine 
 

Golden Retriever#3
 

Blue Harley


----------



## numberfour (Oct 22, 2017)

Lightsaber
 

Blue Ripper #2


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2017)

Fireballs
  

Fookies


----------



## Cletus clem (Oct 24, 2017)

Appalachian superskunk. Day 45.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 26, 2017)

Obi Wan from DNA, still braving the elements...


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 28, 2017)

Gg4


----------



## leoshitz (Oct 31, 2017)

Jack H


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm just going to post one of my buds from my summer garden , never got to harvest these babies. Someone had sun ripping them appart. 

Honeycream (actually got to harvest) 

 

Blueberry 
 

Galaxy


----------



## Jeremy Pivens (Nov 1, 2017)

Only week 3 of flower, Grape kush x alien bubba, looks like it should be pretty frosty for a 27 dollar blurple POS lol. Cheers folks


----------



## Wigiberto (Nov 1, 2017)

TGA Genetics- “The Secret”

Some of the frostiest buds exotic smelling buds I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 2, 2017)

More cowbell day 44


----------



## Javadog (Nov 3, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> TGA Genetics- “The Secret”
> 
> Some of the frostiest buds exotic smelling buds I’ve seen in a while.
> 
> View attachment 4036570


Coming from you that says something!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2017)

Blue Ripper (Blueberry x JTR) BX1/P2, Day 49:



Cheers


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Nov 5, 2017)

Sensi Seeds Early Skunk (skunk #1 x sativa Early Pearl)
Mars2 400 LED light


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 5, 2017)

Finished Chernobyl


----------



## L1verk1ck (Nov 5, 2017)

White Widow

My first post!!


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Nov 5, 2017)

L1verk1ck said:


> View attachment 4038475 White Widow
> 
> My first post!!


An auspicious debut


----------



## L1verk1ck (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Nov 5, 2017)

My own cross, white widow x white rhino

About 9 weeks into flower


----------



## theblues (Nov 6, 2017)

Northern Lights #5 x Haze

5 weeks into flower


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 6, 2017)

Heyy guys. My somango xxl is finally coming close to finishing up. One pheno has a week or so left. The sativa pheno had another 3 or 4 weeks left but smells AMAZING. Here' a few pics I just took.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 6, 2017)

Sativa pheno


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 6, 2017)

Another one almost finished up


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 6, 2017)

Another one


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 6, 2017)

Ruby red gorilla bubble 62 days in


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 6, 2017)

Not the frostiest ever but she sure is purty and smells amazing... Deadhead OG x Grandoggy Purps


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 7, 2017)

My 3 different cuts of more cowbell
#1#5#2 My keeper for sure. The others? Time will tell. Theyll get at least 1 more run. I havnt seen another cut like this. Crazy amount of pistils, crazy colors, sooo frosty and big chunky buds for something seemingly having so much cookies going on. It dries out covered in bright orange pistils. Shes got bag appeal and backs it up. 
Clusterfunk i took down about 2 weeks ago getting its cure on. My friend complimented the trim job. I said, what trim job? Lol. 4 oz of dried flower, 22g of trim. I didnt care for the lighting in this pic and have one i like better but this shows how frosty this stuff really is.


----------



## Jeremy Pivens (Nov 8, 2017)

Beginning of week 4, alien bubba x grape kush. Thought it was a pretty cool pic, apparently my shitty phone has a little zoom ability.


----------



## HotWaterKarl (Nov 8, 2017)

Not gonna win the prize but it is going to be tasty. Wish I could share. Ice Cream by Paradise Seeds:


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 8, 2017)

white Larry f2


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> white Larry f2
> 
> View attachment 4040287


That' pretty impressive dude


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 10, 2017)

Tres stardawg 3 days into drying 

HarlequinxMs.universe


----------



## JackStraw74 (Nov 11, 2017)

First 2 are Bruce Banner from a couple years ago, still one of the best strains ive ever come across. 

3rd is an unknown hybrid im waiting to finish up, pic from today at week 8 of flower.


----------



## theblues (Nov 11, 2017)

Girls are looking even better now


----------



## dunnyluv (Nov 11, 2017)

My run of Dosi Do


----------



## PCXV (Nov 11, 2017)

dunnyluv said:


> View attachment 4041818
> My run of Dosi Do


----------



## Bigz2277 (Nov 11, 2017)

dunnyluv said:


> View attachment 4041818
> My run of Dosi Do


oh dios mio


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2017)

Blue Ripper BX1/P2, day 56 from flip

 

Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 12, 2017)

Garlix (ChemDDxStardawg)


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 13, 2017)

Here's some unreleased CSI Humboldt -
Bubba's D (Chemdawg D S1 x Bubba Kush)
These were freebies with an order from GLO seedbank.
Most smelled of Chem D but looked like Bubba K. This one was unique and something special.
The frostiest non GG#4 heritage plant I've ever grown.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Nov 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's some unreleased CSI Humboldt -
> Bubba's D (Chemdawg D S1 x Bubba Kush)
> These were freebies with an order from GLO seedbank.
> Most smelled of Chem D but looked like Bubba K. This one was unique and something special.
> ...


Damn, that's just an amazing amount of coverage. Did you happen to clone her? Would be interesting to see what % it tests at.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 14, 2017)

Schmarmpit said:


> Damn, that's just an amazing amount of coverage. Did you happen to clone her? Would be interesting to see what % it tests at.


I did keep her and another more Bubba dominant pheno. Both are a similar potent couchlock stone. I'd say it's like real potent Bubba Kush.
I'll see how they compare on round 2.

I've never had anything tested, but I would like to start.


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 14, 2017)

Day 70 
Star fighter & cookie wreck
Gonna start harvesting tomorrow.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Nov 15, 2017)

L1verk1ck said:


> View attachment 4038475 White Widow
> 
> My first post!!


Is she seeing someone? Id bring her home to meet my mom.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Nov 15, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Appalachian superskunk. Day 45. View attachment 4032314


When is there going to be a grower/shiner collaboration tv show? Appalachian mountains..


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 15, 2017)

Iriemartin74 said:


> When is there going to be a grower/shiner collaboration tv show? Appalachian mountains..


Not following ya


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Nov 15, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Now following ya


With legalization blowing up. There will be a tv greenrush as well. I see simular ways of thinking from shiners and growers. Moonshiners spend most of their time in the mountains. And the show on discovery channel has a big following.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 15, 2017)

Chernobyl (slymer)


----------



## Sidvicious1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Green crackalackin!! Don't mind the floral wall paper!


----------



## dunnyluv (Nov 20, 2017)

Taking the Dosi Down


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Nov 20, 2017)

Colanoscopy said:


> View attachment 3981833 Day 45F wwxbb widow pheno........... Tip burn started when I dropped amino acids from my regime. You also have to lower ec as the amino acids act as a kind of catalyst..... Lesson learnt
> 
> Shes looking lovely and frosty though



Your screen name gives me the shivers. If u have that done and a endoscopy at the same time its called a SPITROAST.


----------



## @Norcali (Nov 21, 2017)

Double Dream


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 21, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> Day 70
> Star fighter & cookie wreck
> Gonna start harvesting tomorrow.View attachment 4043316View attachment 4043317 View attachment 4043318View attachment 4043319 View attachment 4043320View attachment 4043321 View attachment 4043322


Greenpoint? (Cannaventure) -Very nice!


----------



## jacrispy (Nov 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Greenpoint? (Cannaventure) -Very nice!


thanks,
those are bad dog freebies from glg &
they are lbl crosses.


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 23, 2017)

WOS Pakistani Valley kush. These were taken around week 5 1/2 so easy week n half - two weeks left.


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 23, 2017)

jacrispy said:


> Ruby red gorilla bubble 62 days in View attachment 4039072View attachment 4039073 View attachment 4039074View attachment 4039075 View attachment 4039076
> View attachment 4039077 View attachment 4039078View attachment 4039081 View attachment 4039082


I said god damn son... I say a damn!!!!! Awesome work beautiful babes.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 25, 2017)

Clearwater Kush. 7 weeks from the flip.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2017)

Copper Chem


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 26, 2017)

OTIBG


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Copper Chem
> View attachment 4048803
> View attachment 4048802


That name fits the look of those nugs, perfectly. I've been hearing lots of good things about that copper. Well done!


----------



## Wigiberto (Nov 26, 2017)

Sensi Jack Herer (Indica leaning Pheno)


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## NanoGadget (Nov 28, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> View attachment 4050109 View attachment 4050111


That is some beautiful flower.


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 28, 2017)

NanoGadget said:


> That is some beautiful flower.


Thanx homey. Grown with love!


----------



## dunnyluv (Nov 29, 2017)

Bowl of Idyllic Farms Dosi Do


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 29, 2017)

unknown breeder bubba kush seed 7 weeks


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Nov 29, 2017)

Purple Punch.


----------



## Jren86 (Nov 30, 2017)

Unknown cheese x / 8 1/2 weeks


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 30, 2017)

Pakistani Kush and cheese candy. 
Pakistani we're just days from harvest cheese candy another week n a half


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 30, 2017)

More of same


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

Huckleberry destar - dynasty. day 46


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 30, 2017)

Cletus clem said:


> Thanx homey. Grown with love!


Nectar Fam!!!


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Nov 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Huckleberry destar - dynasty. day 46
> View attachment 4051079


Boom goes the dynamite!!!!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

@Cletus clem what's the terps and taste like on the more cowbell?


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

For anyone that cares, if you want to use your phone to post photos and you live in a non legal state, there's an app to erase all the exif data (photo details) 
It's called photo exif editor and it's free. 
I've been struggling with an ancient camera and it's much easier to use your phone and the app. Thanks


----------



## Cletus clem (Nov 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> @Cletus clem what's the terps and taste like on the more cowbell?


Second time today ive been asked that! This discription is a good general discription:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/More_Cowbell/Bodhi_Seeds/
I have 3 cuts, 1,2,5. 1&5 are the same terp wise. 1 is cookies dominant, 5 is as well but stacks better. 2 is kind of its own animal but takes on alot of the same terps and has a more citrus, skunk pungency going on in the background wile the other 2 are more sweet and earthy.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you very much for going into detail on that. I have a pack of more cowbell and silver hashplant I plan to run soon. You got me stoked with that pic and description. Looking for something really hashy tasting like Flo.


----------



## Sirtwistsalot (Dec 1, 2017)

3 pics of the same bud...

Looking good


----------



## Cletus clem (Dec 1, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Thank you very much for going into detail on that. I have a pack of more cowbell and silver hashplant I plan to run soon. You got me stoked with that pic and description. Looking for something really hashy tasting like Flo.


Keep it short and top the shit out of it. Most phenos will be stretchy and only put out golfball nugs. Very dense! You get enough of them you can get her to yield.


----------



## j.t.1986 (Dec 1, 2017)

just about to smoke this.. starfighter x lbl... harvested beginning of september.. has a sweet citrus cream soda smell when busted open


the frostiest ive grown so far (still a beginner) has been space monkey.. its hard to see plant matter through all the trichs lol


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Dec 1, 2017)

Well who knew the longer they go......lol j/k I knew  +++Q
Pakistani kush day 59, harvested day 60 b4 lights on

 
 cheese candy day 61


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 3, 2017)

First one is Huckleberry DesTar by Dynasty then its Granola Funk by Bodhi my two favorites right now


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 3, 2017)

Purple Chernobyl 50 days into flower.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## @Norcali (Dec 3, 2017)

Damn, some serious fire up in here past couple pages..


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 3, 2017)

The frostiest buds that I've ever grown.
Locktite f2 by Red Eyed Genetics. 
This is my mutant pheno.


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Dec 3, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> First one is Huckleberry DesTar by Dynasty then its Granola Funk by Bodhi my two favorites right now


Those are beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Dec 3, 2017)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Purple Chernobyl 50 days into flower.View attachment 4052717


Love the frosty the sugar leaves look like hard encrusted hash waiting to be made !!!!! who's the breeder on those might have to find some beans !!!!


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 4, 2017)

It is a cross of Purple Urkel and Chernobyl that has been around the Sacramento area of California for some time, although I don't see many people growing it. One of my favorite strains., low yeild, but is is incredibly strong and smells/tastes amazing. Unsure of the breeder.


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Dec 4, 2017)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> It is a cross of Purple Urkel and Chernobyl that has been around the Sacramento area of California for some time, although I don't see many people growing it. One of my favorite strains., low yeild, but is is incredibly strong and smells/tastes amazing. Unsure of the breeder.


Are there cuts available out there or impossible to get ?? Looks amazing not even sure I would rub down the sugar crusted leaves just smoke them bitches after a few days in a jar with B62 pack lol


----------



## Shawndeadhead (Dec 4, 2017)

sharptater said:


> View attachment 4052803
> View attachment 4052804
> View attachment 4052806


That's what we call killin it !!!! Awesome job brother


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> The frostiest buds that I've ever grown.
> Locktite f2 by Red Eyed Genetics.
> This is my mutant pheno.
> View attachment 4052873 View attachment 4052874 View attachment 4052875 View attachment 4052876 View attachment 4052877 View attachment 4052878


 She is a beast. Definitely getting her dialed in.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 4, 2017)

Shawndeadhead said:


> That's what we call killin it !!!! Awesome job brother


Thanks Shawndeadhead. This is my second run with these plants, I think they are going to be even better this time around.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 4, 2017)

517BlckBerry said:


> First one is Huckleberry DesTar by Dynasty then its Granola Funk by Bodhi my two favorites right now


How's the effect and what's the flavor of that huckleberry? I was eyeing some of their stuff a while back, but had totally forgotten. 
Your GF looks good, too. Love those colors.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Dec 4, 2017)

chb444220 said:


> Another one


Seeds on the first pic?


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 4, 2017)

Super Skunk at 61 days into flower.. Just part of the plant.. huge yeild of big dank cola's.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 4, 2017)

Locomotion


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 4, 2017)

Disco Funk

Final run ever. Very pretty plant, but not enough terps. Best case it ends up with a nice vanilla taste after cure. Too many strains to settle...


----------



## sharptater (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Iriemartin74 (Dec 5, 2017)

Budman55 said:


> Here's some Snow White..


Its crazy but one of my sno's has purple mixed in. Maybe i messed up but kinda got lucky. All the things that could go wrong.. I guess turning purple isnt the worst thing that could happen. Its not like it voted for trump.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 5, 2017)

Bodega Bubblegum starting to purple.


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 5, 2017)

Cherry Pie


----------



## Dr Dankness (Dec 5, 2017)

Rare Dankness Moonshines Ghost Train


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 5, 2017)

FIRE OG X GSC @65 DAYS..Still got 5-10 more days


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 5, 2017)

Darlins net..


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Darlins net..
> View attachment 4053805


Looks like Glue. Nice
Edit: I just looked up the strain and saw it was a glue cross. I can see it heavy in your picture.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 5, 2017)

Dnet has been around for awhile. This cut was found by dansbud. Very potent but flav are like hash plant. I don't like that. This cut was GG dom. I like GG flav much more.


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 6, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Disco Funk
> 
> Final run ever. Very pretty plant, but not enough terps. Best case it ends up with a nice vanilla taste after cure. Too many strains to settle...
> 
> ...


So is Disco Funk a cross between Disco Biscuit (early name for Granola Funk) and Granola Funk (used to be Disco Biscuit)? So Granola Funk x Granola Funk?


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 6, 2017)

Psyphish said:


> So is Disco Funk a cross between Disco Biscuit (early name for Granola Funk) and Granola Funk (used to be Disco Biscuit)? So Granola Funk x Granola Funk?


White funk x dosido if i recall correctly


----------



## stoned-monkey (Dec 6, 2017)

Some moxie grape kush, freshly cut.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 6, 2017)

OTIBG.


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 7, 2017)

Just the tip.....Valley Dawg

 
Lower nug


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 7, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> FIRE OG X GSC @65 DAYS..Still got 5-10 more days
> 
> View attachment 4053804


Damn, Hammer. Is this one of your x's?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 7, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> OTIBG.View attachment 4054302View attachment 4054305 View attachment 4054308


Sorry, late to the party. . . what's otibg? 
I like the foxtail nug structure on her.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Sorry, late to the party. . . what's otibg?
> I like the foxtail nug structure on her.


Old Time Indiana Bubblegum


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 7, 2017)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Damn, Hammer. Is this one of your x's?


It is not. That is clone only from #calcodankster. I hit her with Orange Cookies reg, Kona Sunset fem, Triangle Kush fem pollen ...


----------



## Wigiberto (Dec 7, 2017)

Very nice bro! 

How come its your last run ever?



rocknratm said:


> Disco Funk
> 
> Final run ever. Very pretty plant, but not enough terps. Best case it ends up with a nice vanilla taste after cure. Too many strains to settle...
> 
> ...


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 7, 2017)

Huckleberry destar. Had to come down early due to botrytis. Learned I need to exhaust my tent even when the lights are off. Caught it before anything got ruined or bad.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 7, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Huckleberry destar. Had to come down early due to botrytis. Learned I need to exhaust my tent even when the lights are off. Caught it before anything got ruined or bad.
> View attachment 4054731 View attachment 4054732 View attachment 4054733


I'll be your huckleberry.... Nice and frosty, at least you salvaged what you could


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Dec 8, 2017)

Firstish grow.. Sno white.. Purple?? What nute am i missing? Not the right place for advice... More a statement than a question..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 8, 2017)

Mendobreath x 98 Bubba


Hammers Kush


----------



## TheBrighterSide (Dec 9, 2017)

Royal Critical


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 9, 2017)

TheBrighterSide said:


> Royal Critical


You have to take the shot with the lights off.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 9, 2017)

All done @70 days..


----------



## TheBrighterSide (Dec 9, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> You have to take the shot with the lights off.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 9, 2017)

Wigiberto said:


> Very nice bro!
> 
> How come its your last run ever?


He said it: "Too many strains to settle"

I deal with that a lot....having to decide what gets to stay.

He has a problem of too much goodness. :0)


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 10, 2017)

Bob Saget AKA Blue Power at 56 days into flower


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 10, 2017)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Bob Saget AKA Blue Power at 56 days into flowerView attachment 4055926


Killer bro...love Blue Power. One I need to grow myself


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 11, 2017)

Purple Chernobyl


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 11, 2017)

Main stem even has trichs, awesome man. 
What's the smell on that purple Chernobyl? Did you hunt it from seed or get a cut passed to you? I bought a pack of Chernobyl from overseas so just curious. Thanks


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 12, 2017)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Purple ChernobylView attachment 4056867


Looking frosty as usual!


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 12, 2017)

Something new..... Fire og x gsc)x Orange Cookies..


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 12, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Something new..... Fire og x gsc)x Orange Cookies..
> 
> View attachment 4057147


That's an interesting looking flower. How far along?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 12, 2017)

She just hit 30 days.. Yields will be low similar to Forum. It is my 1st run with her.Everything in my flower room is getting color from these cold temps. Fan leaves on her have purple strips..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 13, 2017)

OTIBG


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 13, 2017)

1 more close up MendoBreath x 98 bubba


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Dec 13, 2017)

Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai


No Flash
 

Flash


----------



## TheBrighterSide (Dec 16, 2017)

Royal Crit


----------



## Ryry94 (Dec 17, 2017)

Jedi OG


----------



## dunnyluv (Dec 17, 2017)

Idyllic Farms Wi-Fi


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 20, 2017)

Bodega Bubblegum, stinky sweet Bubblegum smelling pheno.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 20, 2017)

That's a nice wifi...
mendo x bubba


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bodega Bubblegum, stinky sweet Bubblegum smelling pheno. View attachment 4061067


How hard did you have to look to find that pheno?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 20, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> How hard did you have to look to find that pheno?


I had two different phenotypes out of 5 seeds started. This one and the other is a stardawg leaner, it’s purple and has a super chemmy funk, almost burnt rubber sort if smell.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I had two different phenotypes out of 5 seeds started. This one and the other is a stardawg leaner, it’s purple and has a super chemmy funk, almost burnt rubber sort if smell.


I have a bubblegummer going at the moment and if she dont deliver Im gonna snag a pack of the bodegas. Im looking for a bazooka joe type pheno. Unfortunately I havent been able to come across a clone of anything good so I've resorted to beans.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I have a bubblegummer going at the moment and if she dont deliver Im gonna snag a pack of the bodegas. Im looking for a bazooka joe type pheno. Unfortunately I havent been able to come across a clone of anything good so I've resorted to beans.


You tried the bogglegum version red? I know a guy holding some packs, i could probably get em if you want em


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> You tried the bogglegum version red? I know a guy holding some packs, i could probably get em if you want em


I haven't tried the Bogglegum if its the BOG's you are reffering to. I've tried a couple other "bubblegums" but didnt find any keepers.
Give me a ring or shoot me a text when you get a minute.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

Bodega Bubblegum.


----------



## blackforest (Dec 21, 2017)

My original Blue Power (sour dub pheno) from the 1st cup in Denver from a long time ago. I lost her for a couple years, got her back out of nowhere, random contact. Same one in my signature. Very special girl. Christmas will be day 56. Going to let her go to 60. This is my favorite strain ever.


Edit: just noticed my signature below has blue power and cherry gorilla. I have both going now, I had a male cherry gorilla and pollinated a branch on the blue power and the 2 female CG's I have in the tent for CG F2's and CGxBP F1's. Exciting times.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Dec 22, 2017)

We need a camera sub category.. All these great pics... What camera are you useing? It should be included in your description or strain info.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Dec 22, 2017)

GG4


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

Bubba's D (Chem D S1 x Bubba Kush) @ day 50. Their really starting to reek of halitosis and dead skunk.
The more Bubba Kush leaner 
 

The more Chemdawg leaning phenotype


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 23, 2017)

Pulled these this morning, Meltdown, Fookies, & Chernobyl (slymer )


----------



## GroErr (Dec 23, 2017)

Beauties Bob, I think we got a winner... or three


----------



## Wigiberto (Dec 23, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Pulled these this morning, Meltdown, Fookies, & Chernobyl (slymer )
> View attachment 4062358 View attachment 4062359 View attachment 4062360 View attachment 4062361 View attachment 4062362 View attachment 4062363


Verrrrrrryyyyyy nice!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2017)

Seriously Bob. Nice stable.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 24, 2017)

Kali Mist end of week 5. Looks like sugar but my photography skills need improving!


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow bob. Least you’ve got a white Christmas


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 24, 2017)

Sour Princess


----------



## Useful Seeds (Dec 24, 2017)

White Lotus


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 24, 2017)

AMBER COOKIES


----------



## sharptater (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## 420producer (Dec 24, 2017)

gelato33 and og kush


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 24, 2017)

Purple Animal Kush



Rare Darkness


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 24, 2017)

Locomotion


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 24, 2017)

Rare Darkness
 


Sour Tangie Mendodawg


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2017)

My cross Miyagi (buddha's dream x critical sensi star) Berry Merlot cut roughly 3-4 weeks in 12/12. Fermented berry smell, yet to be tasted. 1st run
 
Miyagi Oregon orange cut 3-4 weeks 12/12. Straight orange rind/juice smell. Most pungent flower in the tent. 1st run. yet to be tasted.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 24, 2017)

Flaming Yetti《Norcal FireOg x Yetti Og Squared》


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 24, 2017)

Snowcone
《SnowmanS1xChem4IBL》
Snowman = Fire og/Gsc


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 24, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Purple Animal Kush
> View attachment 4062899
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics! Is that PAK from ihg? 
What flavor do you get? Mine was grape big league chew from seed run. Waiting for room to open for her first clone run.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 24, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4062938
> Snowcone
> 《SnowmanS1xChem4IBL》
> *Snowman = Fire og/Gsc*


Heads up The original Snowman is a Berner cookie fam cut. Thinmint x Florida OG. I know many use the same name. Might be confusing to some 

This is our Snowman s1 from the Berner Snowman cut.. 
 

Fire og x gsc


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 24, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Heads up The original Snowman is a Berner cookie fam cut. Thinmint x Florida OG. I know many use the same name. Might be confusing to some
> 
> This is our Snowman s1 from the Berner Snowman cut..
> View attachment 4062943
> ...


I know that and Im glad you posted that. It is also posted as this too, so i go with this one. Its from pieguy snowmam. Also its the same florida og that made thin mints.

The story behind the Cultivator im growing, windybayglass had the clone and gave it to a friend of his to work(707seedbank). He made.the strain snowcone. 

Windubayglass was the person that brought lemon tree to scene.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 24, 2017)

Pieguy and berners Snowman are the same cut.. Thinmint x Florida OG..I read ur post as Snowman = Fire og x gsc which is way different than the original pieguy/Berner Snowman cut. .


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 25, 2017)

here's my greenhouse seeds super lemon haze, I want a @BobBitchen stable for Christmas! Hope you are all having a merry one too!


----------



## @Norcali (Dec 25, 2017)

Bob Saget AKA Blue Power


----------



## alexcarter (Dec 25, 2017)

Some nuken a few months back grown outdoor.It was actually pretty weak and harsh.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 25, 2017)

alexcarter said:


> Some nuken a few months back grown outdoor.It was actually pretty weak and harsh.


It sure is pretty though.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 25, 2017)

Double Dough...
《Sour Double x Ogkb x Fpog》


----------



## 420producer (Dec 26, 2017)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Heads up The original Snowman is a Berner cookie fam cut. Thinmint x Florida OG. I know many use the same name. Might be confusing to some
> 
> This is our Snowman s1 from the Berner Snowman cut..
> View attachment 4062943
> ...


ill grow anything Berner is putting out. never had a bunk cut. latest is the scooby snack #7. i wish i would have labeled his Dosido cut this was week 3


----------



## macsnax (Dec 26, 2017)

420producer said:


> ill grow anything Berner is putting out. never had a bunk cut. latest is the scooby snack #7. i wish i would have labeled his Dosido cut this was week 3 View attachment 4063362


3?


----------



## 420producer (Dec 26, 2017)

maybe 4 but not over .. that what my dosido looked like then and her it is ready to smoke


macsnax said:


> 3?


maybe day 25. here she is about week 6


----------



## 420producer (Dec 26, 2017)

420producer said:


> maybe 4 but not over .. that what my dosido looked like then and her it is ready to smoke
> 
> maybe day 25. here she is about week 6


and what it looked liked finished


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 27, 2017)

Sour kush-day 38


----------



## macsnax (Dec 27, 2017)

420producer said:


> maybe 4 but not over .. that what my dosido looked like then and her it is ready to smoke
> 
> maybe day 25. here she is about week 6





420producer said:


> and what it looked liked finished


Damn, talk about some impressive genetics.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 27, 2017)

A couple different phenotypes of Clearwater Kush.


----------



## norcal mmj (Dec 27, 2017)

Blue dot day 56, organic.


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 27, 2017)

Tangerines dream day  58 flower


----------



## starboy420 (Dec 27, 2017)

And stardawg day58 also


----------



## Jren86 (Dec 27, 2017)

Unknown Cheese X, 13 weeks from switch.


----------



## cannapharm (Dec 28, 2017)

Around week 5...

Pardon my shitty phone pics but the frost is there! 

InHouse Genetics: Platinum Scout V2 
 

InHouse Genetics: Dolato (Do si Dos x gelatto) they say.
 

Purple City Genetics: Sherbet


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 28, 2017)

Huckleberry X Destar around 6 or 7 weeks


----------



## numberfour (Dec 28, 2017)

Few shots from day 34

Blue Pit - Breeders Boutique
 

Goji OG - Bodhi
 

Headband x Orgasmatron (Bodhi Tester) #5
 

Sour Larry Pebbles - Thunderfudge Genetics


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2017)

Bodega Bubblegum from Greenpoint Seeds.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Dec 30, 2017)

Colors of cannabis


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2017)

Mattytokes420 said:


> I'll definitely let you know. It was a feebie for me came with the seeds I bought and going off looks smells and how easy it was to grow it may be my favorite I can't wait to try it.


Whats the word on that Midnight Mass?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2017)

420producer said:


> ill grow anything Berner is putting out. never had a bunk cut. latest is the scooby snack #7. i wish i would have labeled his Dosido cut this was week 3 View attachment 4063362


I see in your bottom tag Buddha's grape. What strains make that cross by chance.


----------



## Mattytokes420 (Dec 31, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Whats the word on that Midnight Mass?


Killer. Turned out to be my favorite. Great yield taste and smell. Growing it again right now!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2017)

Mattytokes420 said:


> Killer. Turned out to be my favorite. Great yield taste and smell. Growing it again right now!


Was yours over the top fruity? Its my next fem seed run for sure. Im not sure if I just caught an ultra fruity pheno with my first run with it or if that is pretty common with the strain?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2017)

These are from Heavyweight Seeds?


----------



## GroErr (Dec 31, 2017)

28 days from flip...

Dream Ripper (Blue Ripper x Blue Dream) F1/P1:

 

Fireballs P1:

 

Cheers


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2017)

Javadog said:


> These are from Heavyweight Seeds?



Correct, and it was the fruityest strain I've ever smoked. Not too much on it out there. It was good enough that I ordered a bunch of it again from Spain.
@Bbcchance did you harvest yours?


----------



## Mattytokes420 (Dec 31, 2017)

The last one wasn't overly fruity. This one smells super fruity


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 31, 2017)

Bluedream x WhiteNightmare


----------



## bluesdad (Jan 1, 2018)

Fuggin beautiful,Bohdi?


Useful said:


> White Lotus
> View attachment 4062732


i


----------



## Useful Seeds (Jan 1, 2018)

bluesdad said:


> Fuggin beautiful,Bohdi?
> 
> i


Yessir, Bodhi's White Lotus.


----------



## charface (Jan 1, 2018)

Week 6 skunk #1


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2018)

Week 5 or 6 Miyagi berry cut, my own cross


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy New Year!
Day 63 on Bubba's D right after the chop.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 2, 2018)

Night Rider


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 2, 2018)

Adub x AliendoG


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Correct, and it was the fruityest strain I've ever smoked. Not too much on it out there. It was good enough that I ordered a bunch of it again from Spain.
> @Bbcchance did you harvest yours?


Yes i did, she was nice and frosty, the pheno i had wasnt as strong on the fruit punch as yours was, i gave a cut to a friend and he loves it though, same flavor as the one you had, just not as strong, more of an aftertaste


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 3, 2018)

Bbcchance said:


> Yes i did, she was nice and frosty, the pheno i had wasnt as strong on the fruit punch as yours was, i gave a cut to a friend and he loves it though, same flavor as the one you had, just not as strong, more of an aftertaste


Gonna be my next run of fem beans. Im hoping by popping 8 I'll find that super fruit again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 3, 2018)

This thread is full of beautiful shots. and I truly mean that . On that note holy fuck bobbitchen. That lime/neon green color mixed with those crystals is beautiful enough to almost bring a tear to my eye. Amazing!!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 3, 2018)

Day 43, 
Bluepit
 

Goji
 

Sour Larry Pebbles


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 4, 2018)

unknown WW cross, think it might be with a jack herrer i had a while back that threw a few nanners  
frickin fan wouldn't quit blowin shit out of focus


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 4, 2018)

Gorilla Glue. Water only.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 5, 2018)

1st tester of Snowman s1 x Bio Diesel


----------



## 420producer (Jan 5, 2018)

cannapharm said:


> Around week 5...
> 
> Pardon my shitty phone pics but the frost is there!
> 
> ...


 the second looks like dosido and thats a gelato.for sure... nice


----------



## 420producer (Jan 5, 2018)

Purple og
lower nug ..trichomes on the stalk?


----------



## The high chief (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Tny1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Mendosbreath


----------



## cannapharm (Jan 5, 2018)

420producer said:


> the second looks like dosido and thats a gelato.for sure... nice


Thanks for the reference as I had no clue of what traits to observe (since i've never ran it)


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 5, 2018)

FlaminG Yetti
《Norcal Fire Og x Yetti Og Squared. 

I cannot wait.


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 5, 2018)

If you want to know my secret........Daily sprayings of aquanet hair spray


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 5, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> If you want to know my secret........Daily sprayings of aquanet hair spray


Shhhhh....now _everyone _is gonna have frosty buds.


----------



## darkzero2 (Jan 6, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> View attachment 4068668 View attachment 4068669 View attachment 4068670 View attachment 4068671 View attachment 4068673 View attachment 4068674 View attachment 4068668 View attachment 4068669 View attachment 4068670 View attachment 4068671
> If you want to know my secret........Daily sprayings of aquanet hair spray


----------



## GroErr (Jan 6, 2018)

Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1, day 34 from flip...


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 6, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Blue Ripper x Blue Dream F1/P1, day 34 from flip...
> 
> View attachment 4069042


P-1 ?


----------



## GroErr (Jan 6, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> P-1 ?


Just a way to track them by filial (F) and pheno (P), I typically have multiple phenos of the same strain going while working them.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 6, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Just a way to track them by filial (F) and pheno (P), I typically have multiple phenos of the same strain going while working them.



Ahhh. Makes sense.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Jan 6, 2018)

The high chief said:


> View attachment 4069091


Beautiful,but Curious bud structure, chief. Whatcha got there?


----------



## 420producer (Jan 6, 2018)

cannapharm said:


> Thanks for the reference as I had no clue of what traits to observe (since i've never ran it)


dont lose the dosido cut. .


----------



## 420producer (Jan 6, 2018)

foud


HookahsGarden said:


> View attachment 4068668 View attachment 4068669 View attachment 4068670 View attachment 4068671 View attachment 4068673 View attachment 4068674 View attachment 4068668 View attachment 4068669 View attachment 4068670 View attachment 4068671
> If you want to know my secret........Daily sprayings of aquanet hair spray


 well if it gets me this. ? ill stick to playing dark side of the moon backwards.. but frosty for sure


----------



## The high chief (Jan 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Beautiful,but Curious bud structure, chief. Whatcha got there?


Cookies kush Barney’s farm dwc 5 gal buckets


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 7, 2018)

420producer said:


> View attachment 4069203 foud well if it gets me this. ? ill stick to playing dark side of the moon backwards.. but frosty for sure


Yeah, I purposely let a male impregnate my female cuts....so yeah I have seeds...


----------



## budman111 (Jan 7, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> View attachment 4068668 View attachment 4068669 View attachment 4068670 View attachment 4068671 View attachment 4068673 View attachment 4068674 View attachment 4068668 View attachment 4068669 View attachment 4068670 View attachment 4068671
> If you want to know my secret........Daily sprayings of aquanet hair spray


Would make a great Christmas card!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 7, 2018)

This ones frosting up nice and early.


----------



## OrionNZ (Jan 7, 2018)

UrbanRemo is the only Grower i can call a true master


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2018)

The Deputy


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2018)

Locktite. This is a mother plant, that needed replacing. She's a little chandalier bush.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 8, 2018)

OrionNZ said:


> UrbanRemo is the only Grower i can call a true master


For a true master grower its not that frosty


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 8, 2018)

OrionNZ said:


> UrbanRemo is the only Grower i can call a true master


Sorry to hear this..
You should probably get out more.

Remo is like a jack of all trades and specializes in nothing.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 8, 2018)

One of the alien rift pheno's @day 44


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackBerry Dream week 7


----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## OrionNZ (Jan 9, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Sorry to hear this..
> You should probably get out more.
> 
> Remo is like a jack of all trades and specializes in nothing.


He specializes in nutrients haha and every thing in his room is on point his indoor plants grow like outdoor plants and i havent that anywhere else


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 9, 2018)

OrionNZ said:


> He specializes in nutrients haha and every thing in his room is on point his indoor plants grow like outdoor plants and i havent that anywhere else


No disrespect, I'm sure he's a quality grower, but he's not here.

Also, I think I counted 6 gardeners, with frostier pot, on this page alone.


----------



## The high chief (Jan 9, 2018)

The top of one of my ladies she was a beast at 7 foot indoor of course


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 10, 2018)

Even Archive knows whats up on this Breeder and His Lemon Tree X.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 10, 2018)

testing 123 test test. Uploaded with Samsung phone//


----------



## Javadog (Jan 10, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> Sorry to hear this..
> You should probably get out more.
> 
> Remo is like a jack of all trades and specializes in nothing.


I loved his honest admission that Rosin Tech was real....it was funny....

"Who knew you could juice buds?"


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 11, 2018)

franchise genetics A-Dub Killer


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 11, 2018)

Javadog said:


> I loved his honest admission that Rosin Tech was real....it was funny....
> 
> "Who knew you could juice buds?"


I did. fan leaves is all I ever used tho....


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 11, 2018)

Heat Stroke, Amber, Kona


----------



## deeh (Jan 11, 2018)

white widow


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 12, 2018)

Brandywine #5 at 45 days into flower


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 12, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Heat Stroke, Amber, Kona
> 
> View attachment 4071326 View attachment 4071327 View attachment 4071328


Damn... You are killibng it - Beautiful!


----------



## ChefKimbo (Jan 12, 2018)

Purple Train Wreck 

Week 4-5


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 13, 2018)

Week 7 mystery strain. Father is nirvana's bubbilicious, mother is unknown. She's fading to a real deep purple.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

OTIBG


----------



## elkamino (Jan 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> mystery strain. Father is nirvana's bubbilicious, mother is unknown


How’s that possible?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 13, 2018)

elkamino said:


> How’s that possible?


A buddys young apprentice missed a small male in an outdoor patch and they didn't relise it until they were already pollinated. There were 4 or 5 different strains I believe but he just mixed all the seeds together and gave me some. So I don't know what's what. I'm actually more excited about this plant than the alien rift that I posted here a page or so back. She's insanely stinky and greasy.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2018)

Few shots from week 7 

Headband x Orgasmatron - bodhi tester
 

Bluepit
 

Disco Biscuit


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 14, 2018)

WW x BB WW x Triad


----------



## charface (Jan 14, 2018)

Only posting this because it's
Kind of interesting.

These little buds are under a scrog, 
Meaning they get basically no light. 

They are pretty frosty just from what the plant delivers to them. 
 
And since Im here Ill post this one


----------



## dlftmyers (Jan 15, 2018)

Slyme Cookies finishing up


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 15, 2018)

KONA SUNSET


----------



## charface (Jan 16, 2018)

Skunk #1 i think were at week 8ish
upskirt porn.


----------



## xox (Jan 16, 2018)

grand daddy purp


----------



## charface (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice


xox said:


> grand daddy


Nice, tried to order last week but didn't work out. 
It is definitely next on my list


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 17, 2018)

Gorilla Glue at 51 days into flower


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 17, 2018)

Bogs Sour Bubble (no.28 )


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 17, 2018)

charface said:


> Skunk #1 i think were at week 8ish
> upskirt porn.
> 
> View attachment 4074143


You nasty boy!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 17, 2018)

Blackberry Dream update week 8


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 18, 2018)

GG4 amazing frost 11.8.2017


----------



## John Levy (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi this is my 420 its still in the growing stage   

i have taken the help of my local marijuana dispensaries they help me in my grow.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 18, 2018)

HEAT STROKE GOT KRUSTY


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 19, 2018)

Another GG4  Look at that decent amber


----------



## GroErr (Jan 19, 2018)

Day 46 from flip, getting close...

Dream Ripper F1/P1:

 

Fireballs P1:

 

Blue Harley F1/P2, day 39 from flip...

 

Cheers


----------



## HookahsGarden (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 19, 2018)

^^ Hard to follow that furry nug. 

my frostiest, at the moment:
socal master x long bottom leaf
50ish days


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 20, 2018)

HookahsGarden said:


> View attachment 4075678


Looks like a little snowball.


----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2018)

Took this to post on another thread but Ill plop it here also because im an attention whore
And its pretty


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2018)

Bluepit


Goji


Ultrabrite


Blue Ripper
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## charface (Jan 20, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Bluepit
> View attachment 4076319
> 
> Goji
> ...


Is bluepit stoney girls genetics?
I been looking for pitbull again.
People have issues with it but I do not it was one of the frostiest plants I`ve grown.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2018)

charface said:


> Is bluepit stoney girls genetics?
> I been looking for pitbull again.
> People have issues with it but I do not it was one of the frostiest plants I`ve grown.


No, this Bluepit was a freebie tester from Breeders Boutique in 2013
http://www.breedersboutique.com/webshop/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=64


----------



## GroErr (Jan 20, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Bluepit
> View attachment 4076319
> 
> Goji
> ...


^^^ We got a winner ^^^

Just awesome, nice work @numberfour


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 21, 2018)

Alien Rift @ day 57


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 21, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Alien Rift @ day 57View attachment 4076623 View attachment 4076624


 that second pic makes me wanna revisit my pack of obiwon!


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 21, 2018)

Larf Nuggletts


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2018)

Lemon dawg Lower.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2018)

Snowcone..


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2018)

Flaming Yettti


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 21, 2018)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4076798 View attachment 4076799


Work in progress? The fruits of labor.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 21, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Work in progress? The fruits of our labor.


Both thanks. 

I started to take most plants down and gave a day on some plants from my current run.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> that second pic makes me wanna revisit my pack of obiwon!


I've wondered about the obiwon! How did you like it??
Anything crossed with the alien rift is worth trying in my opinion.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 21, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I've wondered about the obiwon! How did you like it??
> Anything crossed with the alien rift is worth trying in my opinion.


My previous post from the og thread:
I grew 3 obiwons. 2 were crazy mutant males. 1 female. Huge yielder of lemon pez flavored wands. Effect was decent, it just took forever to finish. Never took it past 74(scheduling), but it always looked like it needed 10+ more. I regret not running her 12 weeks, at least once, but that pheno really wasn't what I was looking for. Culled after 2, 3clone runs.

I'm sure there are way better phenos to be found.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> My previous post from the og thread:
> I grew 3 obiwons. 2 were crazy mutant males. 1 female. Huge yielder of lemon pez flavored wands. Effect was decent, it just took forever to finish. Never took it past 74(scheduling), but it always looked like it needed 10+ more. I regret not running her 12 weeks, at least once, but that pheno really wasn't what I was looking for. Culled after 2, 3clone runs.
> 
> I'm sure there are way better phenos to be found.


Yeah I've seen that with the obiwon's and i believe the jedi's also took longer than expected to finish. I'm a little surprised, most of my alien rifts look ahead of the Malibu pies, which the pies are suppose to finish sooner, according to breeder pack anyway. Every one of my rift pheno's are awesome though, they've been a pleasure to grow.


----------



## 420producer (Jan 21, 2018)

gelato33 aka larry bird day 55 
nutes used grow-more producer choice bloom base . cal/mag, liquid koolbloom, terpinator.under gavitas 1000w d/e. if anyone cares.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2018)

GroErr said:


> ^^^ We got a winner ^^^
> 
> Just awesome, nice work @numberfour


Haha thanks man, still a way to go yet, these two are pretty good though 

Headband x Orgasmatron 
#5
 

#9


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 23, 2018)

G13 a week before cutting down ....


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sherb got the axe ..


----------



## elkamino (Jan 23, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sherb got the axe ..
> 
> View attachment 4078125


Always the most beautiful buds Hammer. No, really. 

Got beans for sale anywhere?


----------



## charface (Jan 24, 2018)

Having a hard time getting a good pic. 
Lights on, lights off etc. 
This is the best I can get 
I wish I understood photography so it wasn't just me taking zillions of shots. 

Anyway not the frostiest ever but
Looks nicer in person. 
New York diesel 7-8 weeks


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Bean Busy (Jan 25, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sherb got the axe ..
> 
> View attachment 4078125


Looks like its gonna cure into rocks


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2018)

charface said:


> Having a hard time getting a good pic.
> Lights on, lights off etc.
> This is the best I can get
> I wish I understood photography so it wasn't just me taking zillions of shots.
> ...


Try adjusting the lighting type, I get decent results with a temp of 2300 shooting manual.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 25, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Always the most beautiful buds Hammer. No, really.
> 
> Got beans for sale anywhere?


There's some people testing HK X TK now. The only place setup right now is Firestax. I will most likely use OES soon.


----------



## elfo777 (Jan 26, 2018)

Not the frostiest. But im smoking this right now and the taste is really good (only dried, not cured yet). Once this is cured it will be killer.


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Jan 26, 2018)

You guys got me beat badly.. not a ton of Frost, but i like the dark palette.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 26, 2018)

elfo777 said:


> Not the frostiest. But im smoking this right now and the taste is really good (only dried, not cured yet). Once this is cured it will be killer.
> 
> View attachment 4079472 View attachment 4079473 View attachment 4079474 View attachment 4079475 View attachment 4079476


Nice man. What is she?


----------



## elfo777 (Jan 26, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Nice man. What is she?


https://tgagenetics.com/strains/hurkle


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 26, 2018)

elfo777 said:


> https://tgagenetics.com/strains/hurkle


Sweet man . Really need to get me some TGA seeds popped


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 26, 2018)

#autoflower


----------



## GroErr (Jan 27, 2018)

Last pics before they're pulled, 3 of my current favs...

Dream Ripper F1/P1, day 55:

 

Fireballs P1, day 55:

 

Blue Harley F1/P2, day 48 (CBD):

 

Cheers


----------



## @Norcali (Jan 27, 2018)

gorilla glue


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

Rivers of thc


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)

GG4 at 48 days
My first time with her .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Puff_Dragon (Jan 27, 2018)

1993 Skunk (cloned from that point on). Doing well (bud pic) in its 2017/18 run under a older red/blue/green Chinese cob light


----------



## numberfour (Jan 28, 2018)

Bluepit
 
Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 28, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Bluepit
> View attachment 4080804
> Sour Larry Pebbles #3
> View attachment 4080805
> ...


Killed it as always #4


----------



## numberfour (Jan 28, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Killed it as always #4


Cheers Bob


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Jan 28, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4080826


Super healthy plants there Pa!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks macsnax ThatSpudGuy .


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 28, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks macsnax ThatSpudGuy .


Loving that frost mate. Good job


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Super healthy plants there Pa!


Thanks all done without pen ...was a stressful time .
near the end now


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Loving that frost mate. Good job


Thanks bro she is a winner for sure .
Chernobyl ... Bx1 my work
I will try to find the CUT photo I used to create her
Still 14 days to go in her easy


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 28, 2018)

One more at day 57


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 29, 2018)

For Monday, cheers up


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 29, 2018)

socal master x long bottom leaf 1  socal master x long bottom leaf 2


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 29, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks bro she is a winner for sure .
> Chernobyl ... Bx1 my work
> I will try to find the CUT photo I used to create her
> Still 14 days to go in her easy


Just looking at her my mouth is watering


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> socal master x long bottom leaf 1 View attachment 4081051 socal master x long bottom leaf 2 View attachment 4081055


I recognize that gear ..good job


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Just looking at her my mouth is watering


Thanks bro if she like her mother she is fine uplifting day time smoke with flav from hell .
Thanks Subcool for your work .


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 29, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks bro if she like her mother she is fine uplifting day time smoke with flav from hell .
> Thanks Subcool for your work .


Nice. I have my eyes on a couple of his strains. They just look so fire


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Jan 29, 2018)

2 different pheno’s of Aroma (Ed Rosenthal Super Bud hybrid) x Blue Lemon Thai 

I added back the 315 cmh to supplement the 2 600 HPS lamps and it brought out the fall colors. 

HPS doesn’t do that alone nearly as much.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Nice. I have my eyes on a couple of his strains. They just look so fire


They can be ...the Chernobyl cut I lost but not before adding some male pollen to her from online order .
now that being said the fems and all but 1 were slouches compared to cut but A MALE was outstanding so I used him on the cut .
So I didn't know how to call this breeding so I adopted Bx1Xs for my own records only and because of unknown stature of cut and bean . . Meaning Back crossed 1 time by same strain from new gen beans ...
Im sure if I buy seeds from all over the world each bank is going to have dif seed runs and may never be like the original .
I have spent over 5 k on beans over 5 years to be very disappointed in many .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Nice. I have my eyes on a couple of his strains. They just look so fire


I want the 9 lb hammer
I love the Vortex ...pandora's box was MEH Cuvee is good and jellybean is a flav bomb just a few I did happen to buy and or try over the years .


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 29, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> I want the 9 lb hammer
> I love the Vortex ...pandora's box was MEH buvee is good and jellybean is a flav bomb just a few a did happen to buy and or try over the years .


Jellybean looks nice. Have my eyes on grape inferno, grape lime ricky, qrazy train, querkle and jack the ripper. 

Oh to have money and space to grow them all at once hahaha


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Jellybean looks nice. Have my eyes on grape inferno, grape lime ricky, qrazy train, querkle and jack the ripper.
> 
> Oh to have money and space to grow them all at once hahaha


Yeah huh ...working on that  BTW your avatar ...My T-Rx looks like that minus the blue eyes


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

Did 47 strains at once in one grow ...silly me


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 29, 2018)

not the frostiest... but certainly beautiful! Confidential Cheese 56 days water only


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 29, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Yeah huh ...working on that  BTW your avatar ...My T-Rx looks like that minus the blue eyes


No way lol theyre like the smartest dogs in the world no lie.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 29, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Did 47 strains at once in one grow ...silly me


Oh dear thats a recipe for disaster and haaaard work lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> No way lol theyre like the smartest dogs in the world no lie.


his sister aint 


ThatSpudGuy said:


> Oh dear thats a recipe for disaster and haaaard work lol


No it TWAS fun to the all the variety in did rooms
Just few from that grow


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 29, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4081182 View attachment 4081180 View attachment 4081176 View attachment 4081177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong they can have their blonde moments haha. 

They look tastey man. Whats the second picture? Grape Ape?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

In order 25 year old cut of katsu bubba pic 1 and 2 Then Koma pic 3
And Ghost Og S1 pic 4 ...maybe I should label them from now on .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

This bubba gets dark 
Just couple plants/clones fed 2 dif food regments


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 29, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> socal master x long bottom leaf 1 View attachment 4081051 socal master x long bottom leaf 2 View attachment 4081055


#2 reminds me a lot of the Dr. Who purple pheno that i had. How I miss her! Nice work


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 29, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> In order 25 year old cut of katsu bubba pic 1 and 2 Then Koma pic 3
> And Ghost Og S1 pic 4 ...maybe I should label them from now on .


Some nice plants man


----------



## Philip Burek (Jan 29, 2018)

tip top toker said:


> didn't have time to snap anything special, just ran into the cupboard lights out so snapped and got back outta there


Ya, better get rid of the red cat...


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> #2 reminds me a lot of the Dr. Who purple pheno that i had. How I miss her! Nice work


Thanks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Some nice plants man


Thanks bro..I would to LUV do a 40 plant room of her one day the smell is devine the smoke is heavenly .


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> #2 reminds me a lot of the Dr. Who purple pheno that i had. How I miss her!  Nice work


Thank you. This one leans to the socal master momma, structurally. 
She is very pretty, smells great!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 29, 2018)

1.29.2017-1 Single shot


----------



## vhawk (Jan 30, 2018)

This cut of Blue Dream smells so amazing that I broke my promise not to jump on the Blue Dream bandwagon. I was able to barter a couple clones and fortunately reproduce the same aroma as the guy I got the cuts from. 
If I pop off too many fan leaves to expose under canopy and I don't adjust the timer on my agromax pure UVB bulbs, shaded under canopy leaves burn like a fucker. That's what burned the leaves in the one picture.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 30, 2018)

One day I will jump on that wagon of Bluedream growers


----------



## macsnax (Jan 30, 2018)

vhawk said:


> This cut of Blue Dream smells so amazing that I broke my promise not to jump on the Blue Dream bandwagon. I was able to barter a couple clones and fortunately reproduce the same aroma as the guy I got the cuts from.
> If I pop off too many fan leaves to expose under canopy and I don't adjust the timer on my agromax pure UVB bulbs, shaded under canopy leaves burn like a fucker. That's what burned the leaves in the one picture.
> View attachment 4081559 View attachment 4081561





Pa-Nature said:


> One day I will jump on that wagon of Bluedream growers


I know there are a handful of strains out there that people stay away from because of the hype that surrounds them. I personally like blue dream, not bad smoke. Same with gsc. I say if you like it, who cares smoke it. That's the point, smoking good herb. Btw Pa, you have some nice looking buds.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks brother I know people are twisted over gg4 .
I ordered fem seeds... meh was not happy .
Now I have the org cut so I'm told .
I may just have a new fav for the stable .
I have smoked this gal from donor the frost is up there for sure but the potency is way up and the flav is the bomb .


  


macsnax said:


> I know there are a handful of strains out there that people stay away from because of the hype that surrounds them. I personally like blue dream, not bad smoke. Same with gsc. I say if you like it, who cares smoke it. That's the point, smoking good herb. Btw Pa, you have some nice looking buds.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 30, 2018)

Ultrabrite
 

Headband x Orgasmatron - Bodhi testers
zoom in..


----------



## macsnax (Jan 30, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks brother I know people are twisted over gg4 .
> I ordered fem seeds... meh was not happy .
> Now I have the org cut so I'm told .
> I may just have a new fav for the stable .
> ...


Nice, I'll be running gg4 from clone in the near future as well.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 30, 2018)

Beginning of week 9, BlackBerry Dream... almost there.
Rock hard, golf ball sized super cropped goodness. Calyxes starting to swell with a bit of fox tailing.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Nice, I'll be running gg4 from clone in the near future as well.


good luck with her brother


----------



## macsnax (Jan 30, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> good luck with her brother


You as well


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jan 30, 2018)

Snowman s1 x Bio Diesel


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 30, 2018)

Mazari grape 3weeks flower


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Jan 30, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Mazari grape 3weeks flower View attachment 4082041


Decent !!! Is it Indica?


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Jan 30, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Decent !!! Is it Indica?





Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Decent !!! Is it Indica?


 Indica 65%/Sativa 35% its a hybrid Im just impressed with the light it was a cheap 50$ , 300 watt led light practically plastic all the way around going to bump up to something better eventually just had the funds for this does well in my 4x2x5 flowering tent we shall see how she finishes


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 1, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> Indica 65%/Sativa 35% its a hybrid Im just impressed with the light it was a cheap 50$ , 300 watt led light practically plastic all the way around going to bump up to something better eventually just had the funds for this does well in my 4x2x5 flowering tent we shall see how she finishes


Cool!! here is another hybrid with fosty


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 1, 2018)

Headband off to a nice start.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 1, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Headband off to a nice start.
> 
> View attachment 4082582


Looks like she stacks, nicely. Did you hunt that from seed or acquire the cut?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looks like she stacks, nicely. Did you hunt that from seed or acquire the cut?



It’s a classic Seeds headband from seed. I was gifted some and this is the second seed I have tried. Looks much like the first one so far.


----------



## @Norcali (Feb 1, 2018)

grandpas breath at 53 days into flower


----------



## gwheels (Feb 1, 2018)

Cheese day 35 of flower. The 35% humidity in the tent is making it frosty. The only good thing about a basement grow in the winter is the low humidity.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 1, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> It’s a classic Seeds headband from seed. I was gifted some and this is the second seed I have tried. Looks much like the first one so far.


Cool, man. We got 2 phenos from my buddy's reserva privada HB(sour kush, now) fems. 
Mine was exactly the same as every headband I tried at Clio 16. Potent, sour.

My buddy's is special. Big, super frosty, super sticky nugs that range from new can of tennis balls to burnt rubber. More than one person has called it "the best ever." It's not, but it's really good. It's the cleanest high, I've had. No drag down after. Anyway, looking good!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 1, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Cool!! here is another hybrid with fosty
> View attachment 4082579


how far? STrain and lighting?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Cool, man. We got 2 phenos from my buddy's reserva privada HB(sour kush, now) fems.
> Mine was exactly the same as every headband I tried at Clio 16. Potent, sour.
> 
> My buddy's is special. Big, super frosty, super sticky nugs that range from new can of tennis balls to burnt rubber. More than one person has called it "the best ever." It's not, but it's really good. It's the cleanest high, I've had. No drag down after. Anyway, looking good!


Sour kush (hb)


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 2, 2018)

HAMMERS KUSH grown by acildabs..


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 2, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> HAMMERS KUSH grown by acildabs..
> View attachment 4083227


WOWZER! a beauty for sure she get that heavy green from excessive nitrogen or from you LED? My leaves stay a healthy lime green when in veg with 6500k cfls but when i toss em to flower they get a heavy green color to em im trying to figure if its to heavy on nitrogen or just the light bringing out the chlorophyll


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Feb 2, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> WOWZER! a beauty for sure she get that heavy green from excessive nitrogen or from you LED? My leaves stay a healthy lime green when in veg with 6500k cfls but when i toss em to flower they get a heavy green color to em im trying to figure if its to heavy on nitrogen or just the light bringing out the chlorophyll



I didn't grow that. I find plants that get the proper N do much better in the frost department.


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 2, 2018)

The frostiest of my alien rift's, day 69 getting the chop momentarily.


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 2, 2018)

Kens Gdp from seed.


----------



## 420producer (Feb 3, 2018)

whats in the mix for february


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 3, 2018)

Waiting for my fill in bout 5-6weeks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## NanoGadget (Feb 4, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sherb got the axe ..
> 
> View attachment 4078125


Beautiful! I'm going to be running a Sherb x Valley OG here pretty soon.


----------



## Schmarmpit (Feb 4, 2018)

Lucky Charms x Orgasmatron tester by Bodhi.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 4, 2018)

Schmarmpit said:


> Lucky Charms x Orgasmatron tester by Bodhi.
> View attachment 4084189


How you get testers? That looks frosty as can be and nice swelling!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 4, 2018)

Closer pics


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2018)

Karamelo


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 7, 2018)

gifted cut I call casper. . .lemon pledge fuel with a hint of cookies I love this smoke


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2018)

Trimmed


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2018)

Seed found in a bag of Tuna kush .


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Javadog (Feb 7, 2018)

Damn Beautiful!


----------



## 6ixtynin9 (Feb 10, 2018)

In the dark before chop
 
In the light after chop


----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 10, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Karamelo
> View attachment 4085037


Very nice brother!! 

Did you grow that from Seed? 

If so, who is the breeder?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2018)

Wigiberto said:


> Very nice brother!!
> 
> Did you grow that from Seed?
> 
> If so, who is the breeder?


Yes from seed . Kannabia Seeds


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2018)

GG4


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 11, 2018)

Aroma x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## zman33 (Feb 11, 2018)

TGA Agent Orange


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Feb 11, 2018)

Made a mistake. This and the other bud pic above are actually POW 33 x Blue Lemon Thai.


----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 11, 2018)

zman33 said:


> View attachment 4088074 View attachment 4088076 TGA Agent Orange


Very nice! Always some TGA in the garden.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2018)

Dam I see green I missed a spot there goes my percentage lol 
Looking to hit 40 %


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Feb 11, 2018)

Week 5 Mazari grape


----------



## innerG (Feb 12, 2018)

Slurricane from In-House Genetics:


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Feb 13, 2018)

Finally i got some snow to show 

Greenhouse seeds Green Crack 4 weeks in flower


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Feb 13, 2018)

DINAFEM - Blue Cheese - under 200w DIY -week 5


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2018)

My photo skill do not do my Tangie justice....but I wanted to share something, given 
all the amazing dank here. :0)
 
She has probably two weeks left...she will be fine when done.


----------



## Max888888100 (Feb 13, 2018)

5 weeks in


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Kushash (Feb 13, 2018)

Freebie seed, unknown strain harvested 13 days ago.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2018)

A pile of untrimmed Locktite
 

Trimmed Locktite nug.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> A pile of untrimmed Locktite
> View attachment 4089652
> 
> Trimmed Locktite nug.
> ...


From seed? Breeder?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> From seed? Breeder?


This is a cutting I've kept about a year from seed. The breeder is Locktite (GG#4 X Mt Rainer) Red Eyed Genetics


----------



## macsnax (Feb 14, 2018)

I keep seeing locktite the last couple of months. Same with elmer's glue. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 14, 2018)

Chocolate trip


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2018)

Copper Chem


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 14, 2018)

GG4


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 14, 2018)

Royal Slick by In House Genetics


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 15, 2018)

GG4


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

Horace (Banana OG x Nigerian) Swamp Boys


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you for the free seeds Nspecta.
Bubba's D (Chem D S1 x Bubba Kush)
This pheno is the frostiest non GG#4 containing plant, I've ever grown.
She's a low yielder, tough to trim, and not the most potent one out of the pack, but I enjoy looking at her. 


This is my keeper pheno. A real bell ringer!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 16, 2018)

TGA Timewreck (4 month cure)


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh so yummy .
This was found in a bag of tuna kush .
This a a delightful berry wine sugar hash . Smell is oh so alluring
A True keeper .


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

My own chuck 
Gorilla Bubble Bx2 X 501st OG 
She's a bit more faded than I like but she is frosty.


----------



## Mariano Gomes (Feb 16, 2018)

For a 4x4 area how many agromax t5 uvbs should I run. I will be using quantum board for my main lighting. Would 2 4ft be enough? And would I be running it from veg to flower? How many hours max per light cycle? @vhawk 



vhawk said:


> This cut of Blue Dream smells so amazing that I broke my promise not to jump on the Blue Dream bandwagon. I was able to barter a couple clones and fortunately reproduce the same aroma as the guy I got the cuts from.
> If I pop off too many fan leaves to expose under canopy and I don't adjust the timer on my agromax pure UVB bulbs, shaded under canopy leaves burn like a fucker. That's what burned the leaves in the one picture.
> View attachment 4081559 View attachment 4081561


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2018)

Clearwater Kush.


----------



## 420producer (Feb 17, 2018)

dosido week 8


----------



## zman33 (Feb 17, 2018)

TGA
Ace of Spades


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Feb 17, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> gifted cut I call casper. . .lemon pledge fuel with a hint of cookiesView attachment 4085754 I love this smoke


Ive got that exact shot allmost from my grow. Different bud..


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2018)

zman33 said:


> View attachment 4091555 View attachment 4091556 TGA
> Ace of Spades


Epic plant!

I've never grown a TGA plant.
I'm going to have to check out the ACE Of Spades.


----------



## zman33 (Feb 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Epic plant!
> 
> I've never grown a TGA plant.
> I'm going to have to check out the ACE Of Spades.


Thanks. His Jack the Ripper is really something to see also. Cant wait to get some more of those


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2018)

Tuna kush seed .... this is a bubba throw back That is beyond tasty .
But is a scrubber killer .
Wow did my scrubber laugh at me for growing this gal out to 11 weeks .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Epic plant!
> 
> I've never grown a TGA plant.
> I'm going to have to check out the ACE Of Spades.


try the vortex for extreme power.
But is a mite attracter


----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 19, 2018)

TGA- VORTEX ( Harvested 10-24-2017) 

Definitely head stash level buds. In moderation gives a Clear, uplifting, energetic smoke with a nice relaxing body stone on the back end.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2018)

Wigiberto said:


> TGA- VORTEX ( Harvested 10-24-2017)
> 
> Definitely head stash level buds. In moderation gives a Clear, uplifting, energetic smoke with a nice relaxing body stone on the back end.
> View attachment 4092814


Mine was a heart racing head stone that made you white out of you got greedy .


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Feb 19, 2018)

WEEK 7 FROST UPDATE
DINAFEM - BLUE CHEESE - 200W - DIY LED - ORGANIC


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 20, 2018)

a mystery cut? gsc






Ive been off the boards for a couple yr. But i got this cut and only had the chance to grow it out once myself. Was looking to see what other gsc is around to try compare, lots of x's


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 20, 2018)

Better FROST Pic.




got to get the full screen working....


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2018)

Karamelo


----------



## 907cannabis (Feb 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I keep seeing locktite the last couple of months. Same with elmer's glue. Thanks for the heads up.


These both sound like lawsuits waiting to happen lol


----------



## 907cannabis (Feb 20, 2018)

I guess I better post something since I opened my mouth lol. 
 
 
Gg4 gettin close 


 
This one is a nameless possible og hybrid, tastes fruity with a hint of spice, pretty frosty for a bigger nug.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 20, 2018)

gorilla Bubble 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 20, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4093270


Very frosty... is that outdoors? Strain?


----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Feb 21, 2018)

Indoor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dunnyluv (Feb 24, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Do Si Do


----------



## 907cannabis (Feb 24, 2018)

That do si do looks oh so dope! Lol looks yummy!


----------



## ILikeBigBudz87 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Javadog (Feb 25, 2018)

Some Hotdog from Breeder's Boutique that I am enjoying:


----------



## Indacouch (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 25, 2018)

Donkey Butter #2 from my last pheno hunt round.


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Feb 26, 2018)

This is my blue cheese 4 weeks into the flowering cycle


----------



## Bigdog1980 (Feb 26, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 4096353


What bud is that? I got to buy some of them seeds now.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 26, 2018)

2 of Bodhi’s Blueberry Hashplant girls from seed, day 40 of 12/12


----------



## dunnyluv (Feb 26, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Do Si Do


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 27, 2018)

Wigiberto said:


> Very frosty... is that outdoors? Strain?


Indoors...karamelo. from kanabia seeds


----------



## charface (Feb 27, 2018)

Post harvest
Not fully manicured


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

Mass Appeal from Inkognyto Genetics.


----------



## charface (Feb 27, 2018)

I love buds that spiral,


----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 27, 2018)

(4 month Cure)


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Feb 28, 2018)

Farmhouse Birthda Cake ~40 days


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 2, 2018)

A Wi-Fi raised in a Do Si Do Bed


----------



## InigoMontoya (Mar 2, 2018)

Pineapple chunk, Day 41 or 42 since flip.


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 2, 2018)

dunnyluv said:


> A Wi-Fi raised in a Do Si Do Bed
> View attachment 4099067


Is this from seed or clone?


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 2, 2018)

Frosting up nicely, around 4 weeks... Dairy Queen


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2018)

A couple of Orgi nugs.


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 3, 2018)

GSC


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2018)

hsoblackberry 52 days. 1 gal. small nugs, but pretty frosty. Could have went another week, but I'm busy then, so. . .


----------



## darkzero2 (Mar 4, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> hsoblackberry 52 days. 1 gal. small nugs, but pretty frosty. Could have went another week, but I'm busy then, so. . .View attachment 4099761 View attachment 4099762


hows that blackberry smell and taste wise


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 4, 2018)

She smells great: Lemon citrus, baked goods, astringent. 
I haven't tried this round, but on seed run,
the smoke was different. Its kinda hard to explain. It is the lightest tasting, thinnest smoke, ever. To me it feels like vaping. 

I've never tried anything like it. I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 4, 2018)

GobbilyGoo (blue magoo x gobbstopper)


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 4, 2018)

@darkzero2. Oops, I forgot to hit the reply the first time


JohnGlennsGarden said:


> She smells great: Lemon citrus, baked goods, astringent.
> I haven't tried this round, but on seed run,
> the smoke was different. Its kinda hard to explain. It is the lightest tasting, thinnest smoke, ever. To me it feels like vaping.
> 
> I've never tried anything like it. I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## 710revolution (Mar 4, 2018)

Wigiberto said:


> GSC
> View attachment 4099650


Looks exactly like some GSC i got in Denver a few months back. Dark flowers and bright whitish frosty trichs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Jelly Pie


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Emerald City Cookies


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Lucky 7


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Mar 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Lucky 7
> View attachment 4100368 View attachment 4100369


Shit yeah man tops looks a yielder... Been lookin for pics on this one cheers.....
Whats she go like?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2018)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> Shit yeah man tops looks a yielder... Been lookin for pics on this one cheers.....
> Whats she go like?


9 weeks mostly ghani smells mixed with the Chem funk of the Stardawg.
Not sure how she hits just yet.


----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 5, 2018)

Wigiberto said:


> Is this from seed or clone?


It’s from a clone


----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Lucky 7
> View attachment 4100368 View attachment 4100369


Damn Daniel


----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 5, 2018)

907cannabis said:


> That do si do looks oh so dope! Lol looks yummy!


Thanks


----------



## 907cannabis (Mar 5, 2018)

dunnyluv said:


> Thanks


For sure you did a great job.... Or someone did anyway lol. 

My GG is curing up nicely, pretty frosty!


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 5, 2018)

Pioneer kush at almost 5 weeks, a bit calcium deficient.
Purple wookies are frosting up nicely.


----------



## Edwardo Ruffian (Mar 5, 2018)

Mystery strain at 6.5 weeks...


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Mar 5, 2018)

An old UK Skunk strain (started cutting in 1993), now in it's 2018 harvest. It's last meal was blackstrap molasses (with added molasses cane sugar), manicured, dried to 60% ..resin and awaiting consumption 
*guitar (1915 Washburn acoustic) thrown in for good value*


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 5, 2018)

Gorilla Glue #4 35 days. Never stops praying even when the lights have been off!


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 5, 2018)

Come on guys this is outdoor bud but really this is one of the most frosty strains iv grown it's blue sunshine from bodhi and yes it's a yeilder to it's like a really sweet berry


----------



## kingzt (Mar 5, 2018)

Slurricane


----------



## torontoke (Mar 5, 2018)

Barefoot dr f2


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 6, 2018)

Edwardo Ruffian said:


> View attachment 4100619 Mystery strain at 6.5 weeks...


Amazing man


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 6, 2018)

treasure dried


----------



## Edwardo Ruffian (Mar 6, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> treasure dried
> 
> View attachment 4101042


yummy enough to take a bite.


----------



## 907cannabis (Mar 6, 2018)

jtp92 said:


> Come on guys this is outdoor bud but really this is one of the most frosty strains iv grown it's blue sunshine from bodhi and yes it's a yeilder to it's like a really sweet berry View attachment 4100768 View attachment 4100770 View attachment 4100771 View attachment 4100772 View attachment 4100773


I'd like to see that one grown indoor too!


----------



## 907cannabis (Mar 6, 2018)

I feel like this thread is like a tootsie pop, how many licks does it take?

Have we seen how frosty a bud can get yet? 

I'm afraid not! Keep em coming! Lol

The world may never know.


----------



## jtp92 (Mar 6, 2018)

907cannabis said:


> I'd like to see that one grown indoor too!


I have 5 clones of it is soil indoor right now I took them back in the fall to get them to be monsters when they go out in the spring and indoor in veg I can see where the little shiny crystals want to start forming


----------



## elkamino (Mar 6, 2018)

Farmhouse Cupcake at 49 days


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 6, 2018)

Edwardo Ruffian said:


> yummy enough to take a bite.


 Stoned


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 6, 2018)

Coming along


----------



## tmold44 (Mar 6, 2018)

Current blue mystic run day 53 flower. Getting pretty frosty!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 7, 2018)

tmold44 said:


> Current blue mystic run day 53 flower. Getting pretty frosty!
> View attachment 4101565 View attachment 4101566 View attachment 4101567 View attachment 4101568


w

Wow wow  how it smell? Seems I catch some hairs on buds.. cat hair?


----------



## tmold44 (Mar 7, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> w
> 
> Wow wow  how it smell? Seems I catch some hairs on buds.. cat hair?


Smell is much stronger then any blue mystic I've grown in the past. Very strong blueberry smell. I wasn't sure what you meant by cat hair but looking closer at 1st couple pictures I see what you mean. Its a sealed room and we don't have any animals so not sure what it's from. I don't see any on the trimmed bud though. Now you have me wondering...


----------



## cottee (Mar 7, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4101292 View attachment 4101293
> Farmhouse Cupcake at 49 days


That my friend is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Edwardo Ruffian (Mar 7, 2018)

tmold44 said:


> Smell is much stronger then any blue mystic I've grown in the past. Very strong blueberry smell. I wasn't sure what you meant by cat hair but looking closer at 1st couple pictures I see what you mean. Its a sealed room and we don't have any animals so not sure what it's from. I don't see any on the trimmed bud though. Now you have me wondering...


It's probably fibers from carpet, they are super light and stick to everything.


----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 7, 2018)

Idyllic Farms Do Si Do


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 8, 2018)

tmold44 said:


> Smell is much stronger then any blue mystic I've grown in the past. Very strong blueberry smell. I wasn't sure what you meant by cat hair but looking closer at 1st couple pictures I see what you mean. Its a sealed room and we don't have any animals so not sure what it's from. I don't see any on the trimmed bud though. Now you have me wondering...


 I have a cute cat. he is pretty curious for those green treature and his hair always stick to my buds.And I have to try my best to handle it.. lol lol Thats why it is easy for me to catch hair on buds. lol lol lol..


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 8, 2018)

dunnyluv said:


> Idyllic Farms Do Si Do
> View attachment 4101905


Woww!! big harvest !!! Congrats


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 8, 2018)

Sensi Jack Herer X Cheshire Kush Male @ 31 days into flower

The Kush brought out the hashy/fuely pungent smell and made it 3x frostier.

Can’t wait to harvest, cure and taste this lady.


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 8, 2018)

Wigiberto said:


> Sensi Jack Herer X Cheshire Kush Male @ 31 days into flower
> 
> The Kush brought out the hashy/fuely pungent smell and made it 3x frostier.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're going to have some excellent hash making material to go with those frosty flowers. Nice!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 9, 2018)

Fostiest buds party. Enjoy


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 9, 2018)

Jelly Pie from GPS.


----------



## dunnyluv (Mar 10, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Woww!! big harvest !!! Congrats


Thanks


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 10, 2018)

This is the " bud shot" that started this thread. My post has brought a lot of beautiful pics of every strain you can imagine. I had to stop in and say hi and look at some more beautify buds. Everyone is a winner here in my book. Be proud of your accomplishments.
 Makes me proud lol
 

"White Widow" and "Blueberry" cross. 
Pure "Somango"



Got Frost? lol


----------



## macsnax (Mar 10, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This is the " bud shot" that started this thread. My post has brought a lot of beautiful pics of every strain you can imagine. I had to stop in and say hi and look at some more beautify buds. Everyone is a winner here in my book. Be proud of your accomplishments.
> View attachment 4103459 Makes me proud lol
> View attachment 4103473
> 
> ...


Right on, the og of himself. Look what you started, pretty cool.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 10, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> w
> 
> Wow wow  how it smell? Seems I catch some hairs on buds.. cat hair?





Unit Farm System Supply said:


> Fostiest buds party. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 4102759


Nice colors, and yes, those damn cat hairs and "Trichome Fairies". lol
Do you see the "Trichome Fairy" waving? lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Right on, the og of himself. Look what you started, pretty cool.


Thanks. It "calms" me to "cultivate".


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Right on, the og of himself. Look what you started, pretty cool.


This ^^^


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 10, 2018)

Sundance Kid


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 11, 2018)

Not the frostiest but well worth a post.
Just cut. Shit Stinks


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Mar 11, 2018)

some things


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> Not the frostiest but well worth a post.
> Just cut. Shit Stinks
> 
> View attachment 4103737


Vivian! are the lentils ready?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 11, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Vivian! are the lentils ready?


It was a great show. Harry the basted was a bit of a fav of mine.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

Tree Spirit on the left and Emerald City Cookies on the right.
 
Close up of ECC


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tree Spirit on the left and Emerald City Cookies on the right.
> View attachment 4104080
> Close up of ECC
> View attachment 4104083


Making my damn mouth water....


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tree Spirit on the left and Emerald City Cookies on the right.
> View attachment 4104080
> Close up of ECC
> View attachment 4104083


Sofa king gorgeous.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 11, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Nice colors, and yes, those damn cat hairs and "Trichome Fairies". lolView attachment 4103494
> Do you see the "Trichome Fairy" waving? lol


Great "Trichome Fairy".  Much love harvest and cats


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy Frostday!!


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 13, 2018)

OG Genetics show magic


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 13, 2018)

Another Papadelic run


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

stonedtrooper42 said:


> Another Papadelic runView attachment 4105106


what is that?


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is that?


marijuna,good girl


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

haha...what is that particular strain?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 13, 2018)

Current run of my berrywine cut of miyagi cross


My 1 of my keeper cuts of grapes 13, the seed run was tainted from bad tupur mix but she is grape/wild berry poptart smelling and resin isn't bad for this poor seed run


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 13, 2018)

Trilogy nug!


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 13, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is that?


One of my projects
Papadelic aka Snowberry Slamin
(GDPxBlueberry)xLSD
currently in fifth gen since bringing the LSD in.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2018)

Jelly Pie


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2018)

stonedtrooper42 said:


> One of my projects
> Papadelic aka Snowberry Slamin
> (GDPxBlueberry)xLSD
> currently in fifth gen since bringing the LSD in.


you want anyone to help test those out, you let me know, those are beautiful


----------



## Javadog (Mar 14, 2018)

Cali Connection's GSC:
 
Cannot do that justice under HPS lighting...


----------



## Bean Busy (Mar 15, 2018)

Javadog said:


> Cali Connection's GSC:
> View attachment 4105383
> Cannot do that justice under HPS lighting...


Very nice, how long until she is done, also how many beans did you sift through until you found a non hermie keeper.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 15, 2018)

Not my preferred structure lol but she’s fosty... In House Katsu Bubba BX


----------



## elkamino (Mar 15, 2018)

Farmhouse Cupcake at 57 days


----------



## kingzt (Mar 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4105969
> Farmhouse Cupcake at 57 days


That looks amazing! What's the nose on her?


----------



## elkamino (Mar 15, 2018)

kingzt said:


> That looks amazing! What's the nose on her?


Thanks king! That ones always smelled sweet but in the last few days it’s turned into blueberry pie, with a little bit of something like body odor. Here’s a shot of her from further back


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 16, 2018)

"Roll It Up" should make a calendar, but there's not enough months in the year for all these great pics from everyone.


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

Can put the plants as pictures for days that they where cut down and then have a centerfold


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 16, 2018)

What is everyone using? I am running Vero 29's 2700, 3000,3500's and some 3watt cool whites and 660 reds, all on "Meanwell" drivers and 2x48" AgroMax UVB T5's Always adding on it seems. This started out as a hobby from watching "growmau5" videos. lol


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

Nextlight mega led


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 16, 2018)

planko said:


> Nextlight mega led


That's a nice one! If I was gonna buy a light, that would be one of my top choices.


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

Yea it's pretty sweet I'm going to put it to its potential next grow


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 16, 2018)

planko said:


> Yea it's pretty sweet I'm going to put it to its potential next grow


They say they cover a full 5x5 for flower. Is that true?


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

Yea plus some it also is 7x7 for veg it killed it last grow but mid way through got some root problems I don't have anymore pics than this it's 2 plants veg 30 days don't remember what day it is I topped it and lst it. 
I'm going to do 3 plants again but do it right this time no rush l


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

Sry I was wrong it was 45 day veg


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

But even at the end it had tall boy beer can sized nugs


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 16, 2018)

What are the dimensions of one of the 2 separate panels of leds?


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm not home but I'll measure it when I do it's 37x37in @ 640w equal to a double ended 1000w


----------



## planko (Mar 16, 2018)

The trellis in the picture is 3x4ft to give you a better idea of size


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 16, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks king! That ones always smelled sweet but in the last few days it’s turned into blueberry pie, with a little bit of something like body odor. Here’s a shot of her from further back View attachment 4106125


Those are some beautiful flowers.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 16, 2018)

Jelly Pie  Sundance Kid


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 16, 2018)

Couple of pics both at 44 days
Golden glue n gorilla glue-top


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 17, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks king! That ones always smelled sweet but in the last few days it’s turned into blueberry pie, with a little bit of something like body odor. Here’s a shot of her from further back View attachment 4106125


Farther shot of this one.I think this is a pheno of Greenhouse Seeds "King's Kush"
View attachment 4106833
You never know what a seed will turn out to be until it's done.


planko said:


> The trellis in the picture is 3x4ft to give you a better idea of size





planko said:


> I'm not home but I'll measure it when I do it's 37x37in @ 640w equal to a double ended 1000w


I'm guessing each panel is about 16"x 36"?
I can't tell how wide the gap is in the middle.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie View attachment 4106938View attachment 4106939 Sundance Kid View attachment 4106940View attachment 4106941


I love the "nugs". I wished I could get seeds from true strains like Cookies and Jelly Pie and Gorilla Glue#4. I don't know how to order them being that I am not in a legal state yet. I have to order from over seas.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I love the "nugs". I wished I could get seeds from true strains like Cookies and Jelly Pie and Gorilla Glue#4. I don't know how to order them being that I am not in a legal state yet. I have to order from over seas.


There are plenty of folks who order from Green Point seeds in non-legal states. I would think it is safer than overseas orders.https://greenpointseeds.com/


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> There are plenty of folks who order from Green Point seeds in non-legal states. I would think it is safer than overseas orders.https://greenpointseeds.com/


Ok, Thanks for the info. Some of my strains I have grown for almost 20 years now. Were mostly all Cannabis Cup winners. They have turned out to be really high quality strains from the most reputable seed companies.


----------



## planko (Mar 17, 2018)

It's 12x36 gap


----------



## planko (Mar 17, 2018)

Gap is 12 obviously


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 17, 2018)

I am building a strip lighting board 3 sections of 12"x40" that lock together and can be made flat or "arc" shaped is the reason I was asking the dimensions of the Next Light. I am always designing something. I have a fabrication and welding background which has come in handy with designing and building these lights. Wished I could get a backer to produce some of my designs. Seems almost everyone is build DIYs now. The future is wide open for development.


----------



## Javadog (Mar 18, 2018)

Bean Busy said:


> Very nice, how long until she is done, also how many beans did you sift through until you found a non hermie keeper.


She was around 5-6 weeks (flipped on 1/29) when that shot was taken.

No, I had no nanner issues.

I have run most of The Cali Connections line and found nanner issues to affect zero breeds.
(seriously....maybe 20 breeds)

Now, I found low germination rates from a few CC packs, but that was likely my being sold
old packs without being notified.

I have a Boss Hogg, Grape OG, and maybe others that are contending to stick around. :0)


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 18, 2018)

A little ways to go yet.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 18, 2018)

STRAWBERRYBANANA incoming harvest


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 19, 2018)

Sensi Jack Herer (Pheno A apparently) 

Week 6 and still anticipate another 4-5 weeks to go...Has that spicy menthol original Jack smell


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 19, 2018)

Ain't she "gorgeous'? The anticipation of what she will become.
I have that same "trait" structure in my "Green House Seed" collection.
I can't remember the full "lineage" of Jack Herer strain.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 19, 2018)

STRAWBERRY BANANA


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 20, 2018)

Lvpk x cbanana (hammerhead gear)-day 51


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 20, 2018)

Bio diesel (303 gear)-day 25-an old freebie from a few yrs ago


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 20, 2018)

really beautiful girl


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 21, 2018)

Purple Chernobyl S1 - Found a seed in the original and the buds are Much larger with the S1. Think I prefer the S1.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 21, 2018)

beautiful


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 21, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> "Roll It Up" should make a calendar, but there's not enough months in the year for all these great pics from everyone.


Repeat; Repeat; Repeat


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 21, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Trilogy nug!View attachment 4105212


Schniiiikees!!! That just looks just something insane. Nice job.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 21, 2018)

S1 golden glue 48 n counting. Couple more wks


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 21, 2018)

FLASHPOINT


----------



## Noirag (Mar 22, 2018)

Barney’s Farm Cookies kush. Done under a 600w hps Subcool soil variation, fed with biobizz range when needed. Had one or two bananas pop up but great run apart from that.


----------



## Noirag (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Mar 22, 2018)

Cupcake, chopped at 60 days


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 22, 2018)

Everything is early flower right now. Its been wet and hot here.


----------



## MonkeyPickAss (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Azubaz (Mar 23, 2018)

Bagseed super glue. I know my leaves are kinda rough i had some P and K deficiencies which i fixed. Pretty frosty?


----------



## Azubaz (Mar 23, 2018)

And my SLV OG as a youngin.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 23, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> FLASHPOINT
> View attachment 4109893


Really beautiful


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 23, 2018)

Gg4


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Mar 24, 2018)

planko said:


> Yea plus some it also is 7x7 for veg it killed it last grow but mid way through got some root problems I don't have anymore pics than this it's 2 plants veg 30 days don't remember what day it is I topped it and lst it.
> I'm going to do 3 plants again but do it right this time no rush l
> View attachment 4106701View attachment 4106702View attachment 4106703


@planko would you mind telling me the difference between the drivers that these lights use? Is where they are made? I am just staring to look at these lights. I went from magnetic 1000w hps to cmh and I like them but these lights albeit expensive seem to be killing it. How is the heat?

This light is better suited for me size wise:

https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-550

trying to sift through the BS

thanks, 
Alta


----------



## GroErr (Mar 24, 2018)

Couple of frosties coming up at day 33 from flip...

Blue Harley:

 

Columbian Gold:

 

Cheers


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 24, 2018)

TGA Dairy Queen 54 Days. Done.


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 25, 2018)

good


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Couple of frosties coming up at day 33 from flip...
> 
> Blue Harley:
> 
> ...


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 25, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Couple of frosties coming up at day 33 from flip...
> 
> Blue Harley:
> 
> ...


you girls are great, may i put these pictures on my thread?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 25, 2018)

P.O.W. 33 grown 12/12 from seed in #1 nursery pot. Honestly I didn’t get her transplanted up in time and decided to see what she would do in the little pot. 

Pics at harvest.


----------



## GroErr (Mar 25, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> you girls are great, may i put these pictures on my thread?


Hey thanks, and yeah no problem, here to share the frost


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 26, 2018)

Night Rider


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 26, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Hey thanks, and yeah no problem, here to share the frost


thank you very much,kind guy


----------



## nurrgle (Mar 27, 2018)

Exotic Genetix

Donkey Butter at trim time



and Sizzurp when I was getting a nug from my jar




Both are fuego. iPhone X takes nice pictures to.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Mar 27, 2018)

HAMMERHS KUSH X KONA SUNSET 
 
NEM


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 27, 2018)

A little piece of g13 i had recently. I thought this bit deserved a spot up in here


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 27, 2018)

Sundance Kid


----------



## @Norcali (Mar 28, 2018)

Blue P ower aka Bob Saget at 53 days into flower - Smelling like grape kitchen cleaner


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 28, 2018)

Some stuff from my Bodhi files 


Bodhi Apollo 11 F4 Select 
Appalachian Super Skunk
 
Useful Seeds Blood Orange x Genius Thai
 
Sour Butter x 88g13hp
 
Gogi OG
 

Dream Beaver
 


SSDD


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid


That ' Un-Touched ', ' Un- smelled ' ' almost Un- looked at ' look


----------



## elkamino (Mar 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some stuff from my Bodhi files
> 
> 
> Bodhi Apollo 11 F4 SelectView attachment 4113172
> ...


Beautiful plants... and what a lineup! 

What are your thoughts on that Sour Butter? I have two packs (freebies both) and am quite curious!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 28, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Beautiful plants... and what a lineup!
> 
> What are your thoughts on that Sour Butter? I have two packs (freebies both) and am quite curious!


.

I like it. Its got a very sedating narcotic couch-lock eat-everything in the house kinda high. Definitely not a daytime smoke for me. Its got great medicinal value and would alleviate a lot nasty side effects from chemo, help with insomnia, etc. 
Its also really good for pressing rosin. The return is impressive. I think those that do extracts and hash would love this one. The terps are good. Its not super loud but its definitely not bland either. It falls nicely in the middle with a hashy skunky funk.

I got one female from a half pack and it seemed to lean toward the 88g13hp. That male seems to bring a lot of frost and potency to whatever it touches. 

It yields pretty decent too. I think you'll like it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 28, 2018)

That is an impressive group of pics Tangerine. Very nice!


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 28, 2018)

Good looking stuff mang


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 28, 2018)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Blue PView attachment 4113105 ower aka Bob Saget at 53 days into flower - Smelling like grape kitchen cleanerView attachment 4113099


Hi,may i put these pictures on my thread?your girls looks beautiful


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 28, 2018)

Lvpk x cbanana(hammerhead gear)-lower nugz


----------



## ganjamystic (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Javadog (Mar 29, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> thank you very much,kind guy


Very! :0)


----------



## Wigiberto (Mar 29, 2018)

Jack’s Secret- Done at 50 days


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 29, 2018)

-Golden Ticket x Pre98BK
by The Dons'

Thanks,

enjoy!


----------



## Frostythesnowman88 (Mar 29, 2018)

DNA genetics lemon skunk


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4113782
> 
> View attachment 4113783
> 
> ...


you know what's funny... i knew these were your buds before i even saw that you posted it. i was fast scrolling to the bottom and saw the pics and i was like... gotta be DT lol. beautiful!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

gorilla glue


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 30, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> you know what's funny... i knew these were your buds before i even saw that you posted it. i was fast scrolling to the bottom and saw the pics and i was like... gotta be DT lol. beautiful!


ahaha actually my older brother grew those, but only one place to get those exact strains,  they're turning out firrrrrrrre whether organic or not! Squishers dream, and bag appeal for days too! 

Speaking of the ganic.. telling by those sticky looking stems there, seems you got yourself some organic glue there .. NICE!

Reminds me of the Prime Glue seeds we found last night, and Tight Dojo's I left at my bro's.. should really hunt through them puppies !!!

keep blending that intuition and science Jah mon


----------



## elkamino (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry about the shite quality but I was just trimming late and I’m just so excited about this last harvest! I gotta show off some fost with a phone pic. Lol Anyway this is Farmhouse Cupcake, the less fosty, non-keeper of two. Pix of the other soon


----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Mar 30, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4114018
> Sorry about the shite quality but I was just trimming late and I’m just so excited about this last harvest! I gotta show off some fost with a phone pic. Lol Anyway this is Farmhouse Cupcake, the less fosty, non-keeper of two. Pix of the other soon


what is the background? it seems on the smell proof bag


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 31, 2018)

A little GSC:

 
First time ive seen it go Blue. Get the red/purple with cold temps but i just love this Blue colour


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2018)

Mass Appeal by Inkognyto genetics 
Nugshot


----------



## elkamino (Mar 31, 2018)

Unit Farm System Supply said:


> what is the background? it seems on the smell proof bag


Just a cotton sweatshirt lol


----------



## GroErr (Apr 1, 2018)

Day 41 from flip...

Blue Harley:

 

Blue Pyramid:

 

Columbian Gold:

 

Cheers


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 1, 2018)

Been a bit since I've had something to post on this thread..  This is more of a prediction of frost than a display of current frost. This is exactly 3 weeks into flower and already throwing a nice amount of trichomes. The strain is Orkle (Purple Urkle x Tahoe OG). I'm predicting good things for this pheno.


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 2, 2018)

Pics in the previous post were from Friday night (3 weeks into flower exactly) and I'll be damned if she hasn't pack on even more frost in the last couple days.. I'm stoked to see what she has in store for me in the next 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 5, 2018)

Sensi Jack Herer X Cheshire Kush


----------



## Gmz (Apr 5, 2018)

Yall put mine to shame, I still wanna play tho 

G13's Blue og








Canuk's Blueberry


----------



## JackStraw74 (Apr 6, 2018)

About to harvest the Rage OGK, had a little taste tester bud I picked last weekend that was dry enough last night... Yummy fresh flowers


  

Thats a dog hair stuck to it, it was a very gooey sticky test sample  

Will cut them down tonight...


----------



## @Norcali (Apr 6, 2018)

Grandpa's Breath - Sooo Potent and narcotic.


----------



## JackStraw74 (Apr 7, 2018)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Grandpa's Breath - Sooo Potent and narcotic.


Looks nice..

I would think by the name it has some skunk in its lineage..
How does it smell?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 7, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4113782
> 
> View attachment 4113783
> 
> ...


And its called pink gravy? I need some more sativas


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 7, 2018)

Jelly Pie #3. Grape Pie phenotype


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 7, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> A little GSC:
> View attachment 4114457
> View attachment 4114460
> First time ive seen it go Blue. Get the red/purple with cold temps but i just love this Blue colour


same! that's one SEXY bud id LOVE to try blue bud  fella I knew ages ago had a photo of one he grew that was jet black apart from some purple here and there on the buds, but all the leaves, stem, looked black as pitch.


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 7, 2018)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Grandpa's Breath - Sooo Potent and narcotic.View attachment 4117928


(homer simpson style drooling)


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 7, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> And its called pink gravy? I need some more sativas


Yes sir, that's thee name it became known as.. PinkGravy... for its tendency to express pink trichomes and that crazy smell one can get to pop just in certain situations as the relative humidity gets on point. Its actually very rare to smell that expression, but in organic environments I've seen that pheno present itself about 1 in 10 times vs just 1 in 50 or 1 in 100...
there is a breautiful PDF on it too shall you like to know a bit more about it 

I bet you would really love to isolate the pungent lemon fruit loop thin blade pheno... that one reacts to icing like no other, and puts out such a serious coat of frost that its expansion often leaves people catching their breath / sweating for a second... its the type you dont sit down after a bowl, you are moving and taking action immediately lol..

My pops is one of my biggest critics, I've taken him herbs and he pulls out his magnifying glass with a light, it measures the length of trichomes too.. he often says, pulled this one 18 hours too early, this one 1.5 days late.. its funny. 
But the pink gravy, instant complements and just one bowl... then the convo carries on in between breath-catching. ahah. Love our times together...


----------



## GroErr (Apr 8, 2018)

Flash and natural light shots of these 3 I'm just about to pull, all 7 week phenos from the flip, day 47 below...

Blue Harley:

  

Blue Pyramid:

  

Columbian Gold:

  

Cheers


----------



## @Norcali (Apr 8, 2018)

JackStraw74 said:


> Looks nice..
> 
> I would think by the name it has some skunk in its lineage..
> How does it smell?


It smells a lot like GSC. It is Tahoe OG x GDP x OGKB


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 8, 2018)

Sour kush outdoors Australia
Followed by red leicester tease outdoors as well


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush outdoors Australia
> Followed by red leicester tease outdoors as well
> View attachment 4119102 View attachment 4119103


that looks sexy


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Yes sir, that's thee name it became known as.. PinkGravy... for its tendency to express pink trichomes and that crazy smell one can get to pop just in certain situations as the relative humidity gets on point. Its actually very rare to smell that expression, but in organic environments I've seen that pheno present itself about 1 in 10 times vs just 1 in 50 or 1 in 100...
> there is a breautiful PDF on it too shall you like to know a bit more about it
> 
> I bet you would really love to isolate the pungent lemon fruit loop thin blade pheno... that one reacts to icing like no other, and puts out such a serious coat of frost that its expansion often leaves people catching their breath / sweating for a second... its the type you dont sit down after a bowl, you are moving and taking action immediately lol..
> ...


Thank you yes by all means if you have the time post or send me the pdf I'd love it read it! I love your descriptive writing dude u do a good job of describing shit. Do you figure she has good resistance to mold? It gets 99%humidity at night outdoors for me I need a kick ass hybrid sativa leaning structure with some what shorter flowering period. (10weeks)
Reguardless this sounds like it could be run well in my future indoor grows. I want the pink tricome pheno. What's she taste like?



ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush outdoors Australia
> Followed by red leicester tease outdoors as well
> View attachment 4119102 View attachment 4119103


Man I should move to Australia y'all get all the sun. I'd kill it over there.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

Green crack x fruity pebble og f1
Jaws gear
Grown via Hydroponics


Insane Jane x fruity pebble og f1
Grown in 100%perlite


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Thank you yes by all means if you have the time post or send me the pdf I'd love it read it! I love your descriptive writing dude u do a good job of describing shit. Do you figure she has good resistance to mold? It gets 99%humidity at night outdoors for me I need a kick ass hybrid sativa leaning structure with some what shorter flowering period. (10weeks)
> Reguardless this sounds like it could be run well in my future indoor grows. I want the pink tricome pheno. What's she taste like?
> 
> 
> Man I should move to Australia y'all get all the sun. I'd kill it over there.


yeah but flipside is high summer can be TOO hot for our babies :/


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Green crack x fruity pebble og f1
> Jaws gear
> Grown via Hydroponics
> View attachment 4119169
> ...


That bottom one looks GORGEOUS is that a common strain?


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> yeah but flipside is high summer can be TOO hot for our babies :/


Id rather it be hot than wet tho man...
I'm gonna be doin anti rain dances this yr and setting all my fans up blowing in the direction of any potential hurricanes to blow them away!


farmers almanac says its gonna be somewhat of a wetter season this year in my region tho


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> That bottom one looks GORGEOUS is that a common strain?


I wouldn't say so.
I think they released f2's not too long ago
Its jaws gear tho sold by csb seeds.
Tastes like a flaming strawberry with hints of citrus and berry on the cough


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> yeah but flipside is high summer can be TOO hot for our babies :/


Mine love the heat...shadecloth roof cover 
Hotter the better I just water em more


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> That bottom one looks GORGEOUS is that a common strain?


This one gives the green crack x fpog f1 more credit hydro sativa is a rarity in itself


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Mine love the heat...shadecloth roof cover
> Hotter the better I just water em more


oh yeah they fine under shadecloth  I just meant on the 40+degree days if they are out in the direct sun from what mine have done in the past, they don't like it too much


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> This one gives the green crack x fpog f1 more creditView attachment 4119184 hydro sativa is a rarity in itself


true true that's skinny leaves right fat is indica?


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Id rather it be hot than wet tho man...
> I'm gonna be doin anti rain dances this yr and setting all my fans up blowing in the direction of any potential hurricanes to blow them away!
> 
> 
> farmers almanac says its gonna be somewhat of a wetter season this year in my region tho


yeah I can see your point, I HATE rain when they are flowering :/ vegging they love it though lol


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I wouldn't say so.
> I think they released f2's not too long ago
> Its jaws gear tho sold by csb seeds.
> Tastes like a flaming strawberry with hints of citrus and berry on the cough


sounds yum  I don't have any experience with strain names etc ive only grown bagseed and whenever ive bought it I just get told 'its good shit' or 'its not that great' lol


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I wouldn't say so.
> I think they released f2's not too long ago
> Its jaws gear tho sold by csb seeds.
> Tastes like a flaming strawberry with hints of citrus and berry on the cough


the stuff ive got drying now though smells DELICIOUS and ive got no idea which lot of seeds it came from, once I grow it again I'm definitely gunna try and clone it only problem is you don't know its a girl till it flowers and every cutting ive taken off a plant never rooted (though too be fair nowhere I can find sells cloning gel so ive always had to try substandard ways like honey or plopping them in water till they root. Doesn't work from what I can tell.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> true true that's skinny leaves right fat is indica?


Sativa is taller and more stretched with more bud sites but not as dense of bud as Indica. longer flowering cycle. More resistant to mold because the buds get better air flow. Indica affects body sativa affects mind.


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Sativa is taller and more stretched with more bud sites but not as dense of bud as India. longer flowering cycle. More resistant to mold because the buds get better air flow. Indica affects body sativa affects mind.


right, so if you had one of each that were the same height, youd probably get more weight of the indica cause they are denser?


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> There are plenty of folks who order from Green Point seeds in non-legal states. I would think it is safer than overseas orders.https://greenpointseeds.com/


that's why ive never ordered any, its not legal anywhere here :/ I'm not risking customs coming down on me


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> that's why ive never ordered any, its not legal anywhere here :/ I'm not risking customs coming down on me


Whats customs like for ya bud?


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> the stuff ive got drying now though smells DELICIOUS and ive got no idea which lot of seeds it came from, once I grow it again I'm definitely gunna try and clone it only problem is you don't know its a girl till it flowers and every cutting ive taken off a plant never rooted (though too be fair nowhere I can find sells cloning gel so ive always had to try substandard ways like honey or plopping them in water till they root. Doesn't work from what I can tell.


aloe vera gel from a fresh plant is a good rooting product, contains salicylic acid which is a known hormone for many rooting products. dip in gel after taking the cut off the plant, leave it submerged in the gel for a little bit (the gel will prevent air from getting into the vascular tissue), then take a small container of premoistened soil and put your cutting in it with a baggie or some kind of humidity dome overtop. should have roots in 10-14 days. slowly harden off the cutting. to watch rooting progress, put the soil in a clear party cup, nested in a regular party cup to block the light from the soil. you can pull it out and check on your root progress without having to disturb anything.

also, the plant you have now in flower can be revegged if you leave some of the buds and leaves on the plant, just put it back in veg under 24 hours and give normal vegging nutrients, lots of people do this. sometimes it doesn't work out, but there is much success to be had with this method.

EDIT: sorry, didn't notice that it said it was already drying... so you _could_ have revegged it haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> that's why ive never ordered any, its not legal anywhere here :/ I'm not risking customs coming down on me


Ive made 20 odd orders last 4 yrs everyone has got thru customs to my state


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive made 20 odd orders last 4 yrs everyone has got thru customs to my state


So not that bad then huh


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> So not that bad then huh


Some ppl in other states seem to have tighter customs but my state seems pretty good...I won't say anymore for fear of jinxing myself


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> that's why ive never ordered any, its not legal anywhere here :/ I'm not risking customs coming down on me


how many times have you tried getting it through customs?


ruby fruit said:


> Some ppl in other states seem to have tighter customs but my state seems pretty good...I won't say anymore for fear of jinxing myself


I've only went thru American customs once and that was from herbies. Stealth shipping beat customs here tho


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 9, 2018)

Ive herbies and attitude all got through
Now I've made my first order with greenpoint to see how that goes before I order more...ordered a pack of purple punch


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Whats customs like for ya bud?


 Well put it this way, I orderered a cradle of filth-esque finger blade years ago, for 7 bucks, and it was confiscated by Customs.


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive herbies and attitude all got through
> Now I've made my first order with greenpoint to see how that goes before I order more...ordered a pack of purple punch


Nice  Knowing my abhorrent luck however, I'm not EVER risking any sort of order that can be tracked to me.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive herbies and attitude all got through
> Now I've made my first order with greenpoint to see how that goes before I order more...ordered a pack of purple punch


Ive seen good shit out of GP


TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Well put it this way, I orderered a cradle of filth-esque finger blade years ago, for 7 bucks, and it was confiscated by Customs.


"Her ghost in the fog" bro that shit goes in still to this day even tho I dont listen to that genre much these less teen angsty days I live in now


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive herbies and attitude all got through
> Now I've made my first order with greenpoint to see how that goes before I order more...ordered a pack of purple punch


plus I'm poor AF, and I wouldn't use $80 on ebay after how many orders haven't shown up, let alone some rando on a seedbank that might just keep the money


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Ive seen good shit out of GP
> 
> "Her ghost in the fog" bro that shit goes in still to this day even tho I dont listen to that genre much these less teen angsty days I live in now


same lol I'm not as agro and pessimistic as I was as a teen lol but as you can probably tell, still certainly not an optimist haha


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Maybe I can get u a little I care package past customs for next season if you want me to try it. I could stitch them inside a shirt. Id send some now but only 30 of my own bred beans left but making more crosses this year.
> I know what its like to be poor af ill look out if u want me to


'bred beans' I like that by the way  made me think of a weed curry for some reason that'd be cool


----------



## elkamino (Apr 9, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Maybe I can get u a little I care package past customs for next season if you want me to try it. I could stitch them inside a shirt. Id send some now but only 30 of my own bred beans left but making more crosses this year.
> I know what its like to be poor af ill look out if u want me to





TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> shit you sure man? if so, yeah we'll have to work something out  More than happy to pay you something though for your trouble


Please take it to PM, any sort of dealin is not allowed on the site. 

Thanks


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2018)

Mimosa


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 9, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Please take it to PM, any sort of dealin is not allowed on the site.
> 
> Thanks


no worries man that's what I meant by we'll work it out, in a private setting.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Please take it to PM, any sort of dealin is not allowed on the site.
> 
> Thanks


Got u brody


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> Nice  Knowing my abhorrent luck however, I'm not EVER risking any sort of order that can be tracked to me.





TheGrassIsGreenerInAus said:


> plus I'm poor AF, and I wouldn't use $80 on ebay after how many orders haven't shown up, let alone some rando on a seedbank that might just keep the money


You would not have to worry about anything on green points side lol

.2 if you pay in cash and send it off 
Im not saying you wont get caught but chances are pretty slim unless they xray all peices of mail which i doubt.

Plus when someone sends something to YOU. Its not your falut what some stranger tried to send lol

If someone asked if you orderd anything latley and are expecting a package say no .

Cause it should just show up in da mail


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 9, 2018)

Sensi Jack Herer @ 64 days in flower and still quite a bit to go...


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 10, 2018)

Brainwreck @ 28 days, no-till and coming along nicely. Looooong way to go


----------



## greenjambo (Apr 10, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> Mimosa


Very Nice. Ive got some Mimosa x's going, had my tool's down for a yr. or so there and was'nt very familiar with the Mimosa. Seeing this makes me want to pop some more beans or i should say done more with the ones ive got going. If i only had the space.....


----------



## DonTesla (Apr 10, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Thank you yes by all means if you have the time post or send me the pdf I'd love it read it! I love your descriptive writing dude u do a good job of describing shit. Do you figure she has good resistance to mold? It gets 99%humidity at night outdoors for me I need a kick ass hybrid sativa leaning structure with some what shorter flowering period. (10weeks)
> Reguardless this sounds like it could be run well in my future indoor grows. I want the pink tricome pheno. What's she taste like?
> 
> 
> Man I should move to Australia y'all get all the sun. I'd kill it over there.


Man, thanks my friend.. appreciate that!

The pink thc pheno is more common in the thicker structured one we call the George pheno.. its bushy and more compact.. that pheno often lends a certian Chernobyl profile that is known for its super sweet, sharp and unique blend of lavender/lilac/cotton candy smells, which remain consistent and loud from pack to pack. 

Note: UV seems to helps to trigger the anthocyanin reaction in conjunction with compost rich in antioxidants 

The resistance to *mold* is very good, we even have tested her in tropical and super humid climates, and she fared very well. I personally have never had issues whether in sealed rooms or not..
Also very resistant to botrytis and rarely lose these seeds even in highly fungal soils, they are insanely vigorous.. really speedy to germ and to break through.

PS
Even the thin bladed pungent lemon fruit loop pheno finishes in 10 weeks, so you wont have an issue there either.. thats the one that reacts really really well to icing.

Feel free to PM your email and I will happily get a descriptive PDF out to you, with pics and all.. 

cheers!


----------



## limonene (Apr 10, 2018)

Sour Larry pebbles by thunderfudge genetics, 1 of 2 keepers


----------



## GrowerCy (Apr 10, 2018)

Blue Amnesia


----------



## numberfour (Apr 10, 2018)

limonene said:


> View attachment 4119906 View attachment 4119908 Sour Larry pebbles by thunderfudge genetics, 1 of 2 keepers


that is some serious frost


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 10, 2018)

GrowerCy said:


> View attachment 4119923
> 
> Blue Amnesia


For a split second I thought it was 'Blue America' lol


----------



## GrowerCy (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 11, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Sour kush outdoors Australia
> Followed by red leicester tease outdoors as well
> View attachment 4119102 View attachment 4119103


What did you do to get rid of the flies? Looks like indoor!


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 11, 2018)

Orkle is now about half way through flower give or take a week. Smell is incredible.. still super sweet and berry, but more of the Tahoe OG funk is starting to come out. Frost levels continue to increase.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 11, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> What did you do to get rid of the flies? Looks like indoor!


Flies werent on the red leicester only a few on the sour kush 
And definitely grown by sun pappy there's a fence running along one side of the plants


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 11, 2018)

Wedding Cake s1


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 11, 2018)

Chernobyl x Starfighter - Strayfox cut


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

FUCKIN KILLIN IT @Crab Pot


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank brother @Cold$moke 

Here’s another shot of my Chernobyl x Starfighter. Not the best shot but you can see the resin forming on top of the trichromes. Grown in living soil using knf inputs and 4200k.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

God damn


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

@Crab Pot what kind of lighting man?
Those girls look gorgeous


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @Crab Pot what kind of lighting man?
> Those girls look gorgeous


LEC... 630’s and 315’s with 4200k Phillips bulbs

Zkittlez


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 12, 2018)

Couple more shots bro... 

Wedding Cake

 


Zkittlez


----------



## deeh (Apr 12, 2018)

White widow


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 12, 2018)

Here’s a beautiful shot of Zkittlez...


----------



## antonioverde (Apr 12, 2018)

Lime Gorilla bubble


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 13, 2018)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 4119454 View attachment 4119455 Mimosa


Was this an s1 mimosa? I've got a pack of mimosa s1 showing up at the door either today or tomorrow  
beautiful looking plant!


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Was this an s1 mimosa? I've got a pack of mimosa s1 showing up at the door either today or tomorrow
> beautiful looking plant!


I got her as a clone from a friend from Southern California.


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 15, 2018)

Orkle. She smells at least twice as good as she looks. I'm so impatient for this girl to finish. Fading a little earlier than I'd like, but that's just me getting used to no-till.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

ghost train haze X sour diesel


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ghost train haze X sour dieselView attachment 4123133 View attachment 4123135 View attachment 4123136


Very nice, where do I find these seeds?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 16, 2018)

i CS'es a branch on a sour D from Canuck and used the pollen on a gth from seedsman, got about 25 seeds. thinking about
cs'ing the next one i grow and using the pollen on the one after that


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 16, 2018)

Cookies n cream


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Apr 16, 2018)

After defoliating


Crab Pot said:


> Here’s a beautiful shot of Zkittlez...
> 
> View attachment 4121176


How far along is that? I think my cookies and cream will look simililiar to that structure when she swells


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 17, 2018)

Dear ol" Thankful Grower! said:


> After defoliating
> 
> How far along is that? I think my cookies and cream will look simililiar to that structure when she swells



She was at about about 8 weeks in that shot with two to go. Looking forward to watching your Cookies & Cream finish flowering out brother.

Here’s a shot of a truly healing plant, ‘Good Medicine’ - Bodhi Seeds (@strayfox gear cut)


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ghost train haze X sour dieselView attachment 4123133 View attachment 4123135 View attachment 4123136


How's that sour D helping cut down on the GTH the flowering time. I grew a gth#1 but lost it in a hurricane


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 17, 2018)

GMO


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

BionicΩChronic said:


> How's that sour D helping cut down on the GTH the flowering time. I grew a gth#1 but lost it in a hurricane


8 weeks from the end of stretch to harvest, when i cut it the other day it was 85% cloudy, 5% dark (net really amber, but darker) and maybe 10% clear still. so i'd say 9 weeks from stretch if you want as little clear as possible
the plant that produced the seeds took 12 weeks to get to the same condition


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 17, 2018)

*G13 Labs - C99 Day* 48 Flower (11on/13off)


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 18, 2018)

Katsu cut-


----------



## Rolla J (Apr 18, 2018)

Blueberry Twist 68 days from flip. Took these 2 shots a Lil bit ago
Not really super close pics but very nice.
Frosty and strong.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 18, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Blueberry Twist 68 days from flip. Took these 2 shots a Lil bit ago
> Not really super close pics but very nice.
> Frosty and strong. View attachment 4124281 View attachment 4124282View attachment 4124284


that last pic almost looks like whorled phyllo?


----------



## Rolla J (Apr 18, 2018)

This was taken on the 13th, only one I have of the whole plant.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 18, 2018)

Chem Cookies (Chem D x GSC)


----------



## nurrgle (Apr 20, 2018)

I was just getting started on working through some Sizzurp and snapped this shot of some goodness.


.


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 20, 2018)

Orkle.


----------



## nurrgle (Apr 20, 2018)

Starting on this Donkey Butter


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 21, 2018)

TGA Dairy Queen No-till


----------



## darkzero2 (Apr 22, 2018)

SGKM F2 week 7 still got few weeks to go extra sticky and starting to get a candyish smell.


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 22, 2018)

Cali connection GSC


GHS- Super Silver Haze


----------



## skiz (Apr 23, 2018)

So many beautiful girls! 
Here's a couple of mine 3 days out from starting flush!


----------



## main cola (Apr 23, 2018)

Slyme Cookies


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 25, 2018)

Rolla J said:


> Blueberry Twist 68 days from flip. Took these 2 shots a Lil bit ago
> Not really super close pics but very nice.
> Frosty and strong. View attachment 4124281 View attachment 4124282View attachment 4124284


bruh.. your clippers is gonna hate you. Take one look and say "no way jose". That's a hash/oil goldmine right there!


----------



## Rolla J (Apr 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> bruh.. your clippers is gonna hate you. Take one look and say "no way jose". That's a hash/oil goldmine right there!


Lol no doubt bro. Thanks. Coming down some time this weekend


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 25, 2018)

Wedding Cake from clone week 5


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 25, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Wedding Cake from clone week 5View attachment 4127096


Shit looks *super *healthy!  U have any intersex issues?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Apr 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Shit looks *super *healthy!  U have any intersex issues?


This is my first run with her. The friend I received it from didn't mention any issues I should be concerned with but he did insist that this is "THE CUT". I was very hesitant to run it because of the issues I'v read about. So far so good. Right now she is midway thru week 6 and starting to purple up a bit. I will get new pic up midway week 7.


----------



## Ebola21 (Apr 26, 2018)

G13 Blue OG day 53


----------



## NanoGadget (Apr 28, 2018)

Just snipped a lower on my Orkle to test. I'm thinking she'll get another week or so but I'm going to quick dry this to see if the high is where I want it.


----------



## Chupito (Apr 28, 2018)

do si dos - around day 65


----------



## Crab Pot (Apr 28, 2018)

Skittles - clone only


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 29, 2018)

Here is the trimmed up version of the Mimosa i posted on page 621


----------



## Wigiberto (Apr 30, 2018)

Rare Dankness- Moonshine Haze (day 35 of flower)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 30, 2018)

KushSkunk 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Esrgood4u (Apr 30, 2018)

C99 day 66 flower. 
They seem ready for the chop to me but my friend seems to think another week is needed. I'll go with what he says as all it will do is create more of a couch lock buzz.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2018)

a few Chernobyl (slymer) shots


----------



## NanoGadget (May 1, 2018)

Hard to see the frost in this shot, I just think it's a cool picture.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> a few Chernobyl (slymer) shots
> View attachment 4130196 View attachment 4130197 View attachment 4130198 View attachment 4130199 View attachment 4130200


Num nums what kind of flavor and smell?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Hard to see the frost in this shot, I just think it's a cool picture.
> View attachment 4130221


I have been hesitant to post here as i dont know if im frosty enough yet lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

Ggg mindscape from a few days ago 
Awaiting chop soon
 not the best pics sorry


----------



## darkzero2 (May 3, 2018)

Week 8 SGKM still got ways to go


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 3, 2018)

Wedding Cake near end of week 7


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 4, 2018)

WHITE LARRY X KONA SUNSET 


NEM X AMBER COOKIES


----------



## Wigiberto (May 4, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> WHITE LARRY X KONA SUNSET
> View attachment 4131352
> 
> NEM X AMBER COOKIES
> View attachment 4131353


Wow


----------



## Wigiberto (May 5, 2018)

Just harvested this Jack Herer plant from Sensi seeds.

She was very sensitive to nutes and Ph 

I got a very sativa leaning pheno that I grew from seed

Full 90 days in flower and could have gone another 10-14 days. (worth every bit of it)

Some of the most amazing buds I’ve seen.

Smell is pungent and Tastes of trichomes filled with spicy sharp menthol. Can imagine it much better with a good 2-3 month cure.

Very introspective but had me giggling like a little kid for the first hour and then evolves into a very stoned but functional state.

Up there with some of the best bud I’ve had.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 6, 2018)

Chem Toffee is no joke! 55days, still a week or so to go


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 6, 2018)

N.E.M


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2018)

Chem Cookies (Chem D x GSC) Not the GMO cut, but from seed.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 6, 2018)

Black Russian start week 8


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 6, 2018)

Wedding Cake


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 6, 2018)

Midnight Kush


----------



## greenjambo (May 7, 2018)

This has got to end up in here. Around 17 days from showing first signs of sex. Zpine. Straight frost from day 1.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 7, 2018)

Sherb x Amber Cookies testers ..


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 7, 2018)

Early pics of more testers for release. 

WHITE LARRY x AMBER 
 

SCOOBY X AMBER


----------



## NanoGadget (May 7, 2018)

Orkle. Getting the chop this weekend. First pic under artificial light. Second pic in early morning sunshine because it looks cool.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

@Hammerhead571 dont for get about me when you need testing


Will be 
Converting my room to a seed chucking testing room lol


----------



## numberfour (May 8, 2018)

Bluepit lowers
 
Adhesive 
GG4 X Nepoji (nepali og x goji f3)


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 8, 2018)

Few more shots of one of two phenos, of the Kushskunk from peakseedsbc.
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (May 8, 2018)

Black Russian mid way week 8 with Greenleaf Nutrients Mega Crop. 1 cola with 2 tops..Snow covered goodness:


----------



## Aolelon (May 8, 2018)

Super lemon haze week 6 of flower. Unsure how to attach the image into the post like you guys..


----------



## NanoGadget (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Javadog (May 9, 2018)

A Cookies #1 tester from Doc D:
 

and a freebie from Attitude, Exotic Seeds Tangerine Kush:
 

Take care all.


----------



## darkzero2 (May 9, 2018)

SGKM F2 week 9 these are from two different sgkm plants


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 9, 2018)

Another White Larry x Kona


----------



## MidnightTrain (May 9, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Another White Larry x Kona
> View attachment 4133431


This looks AMAZING, I googled the strain tho and can't find any info on the strain or breeder or where to get the seeds, do you remember which company you got this from by chance????


----------



## gwheels (May 9, 2018)

The cheese just before chop


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 9, 2018)

MidnightTrain said:


> This looks AMAZING, I googled the strain tho and can't find any info on the strain or breeder or where to get the seeds, do you remember which company you got this from by chance????


 Most everything you see me post is my gear.. I have been around for decades. I don't release my seeds often. The stuff I make is not what u will see from most. I take my time.1 seed release takes me a year. The only places I have released some to was thcfarmer, seedbay, Firestax and Beanabid. Im working on a release now for Firestax and OES.....


----------



## Javadog (May 10, 2018)

I need to get to where I might be there when that happens HH !


----------



## MidnightTrain (May 10, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Most everything you see me post is my gear.. I have been around for decades. I don't release my seeds often. The stuff I make is not what u will see from most. I take my time.1 seed release takes me a year. The only places I have released some to was thcfarmer, seedbay, Firestax and Beanabid. Im working on a release now for Firestax and OES.....


Dayum, well man they look fantastic, I'll have to try and keep an eye out, I've never ordered seeds or talked to a breeder so please excuse this potential newb question here but what is your breeder name or what ever? Just so I know what to look out for


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 10, 2018)

MidnightTrain said:


> Dayum, well man they look fantastic, I'll have to try and keep an eye out, I've never ordered seeds or talked to a breeder so please excuse this potential newb question here but what is your breeder name or what ever? Just so I know what to look out for



Its the same in my Avatar. Hammerhead Genetics.


----------



## MidnightTrain (May 10, 2018)

totally overlooked that lol


----------



## MidnightTrain (May 10, 2018)

Oh and for the sake of the thread, here's my critical+ and my blue dream! (In that order)


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 10, 2018)

Some of hammerhead's gear


----------



## NanoGadget (May 10, 2018)

Probably the last pics of her before chop chop. She has been a bit of a bitch to grow but it looks to be worth the fussing.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 10, 2018)

beautiful Money Maker from strain hunters, this pheno has some great purple getting ready to come out, this pic is still about 30 days from chop.


----------



## greenjambo (May 11, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Bluepit lowers


was that from seeds ? Been keen on bb getting the B.P's available. There was a clone local but it was more ' Deep Blue ' leaning and had the nice Livers/blues taste/smell but it was the kushy type im after. Tried a few different phenos, GBH done a pkt and they were all fire. Just got a Livers cut. Not grew it in nr 10 yrs.

Got some new additions to the grow this week, got a gglue bk after my mate knacked the last cut i had him holding, and got some Fireballs ive been keen on growing for a while. By the time these Honeystompers and Dessert breath x Mimosa are done with a Pineapple ( c99 ) and an amazing plant my young brother knocked up. Zpine - lvrk x Orange Zkittles x Pineapple. Its small, 0 stretch, but pilling on the frost start. Only thing ive saw this frosty at this stage was the glue and im not sure that was as good looking as this ! Usually plants from seed take longer to show sex/flower:
 
Wish my crappy camera would take a better shot, It has a smell similiar to the Pineapple it was crossed with but does'nt looks anything like it. 0 stretch when flipped, It had a kushy smell when in Veg. and the leaves look nothing like the Pineapple. Still early doors, may be just fruity, it was a shot in the dark with a single pip so im happy


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 11, 2018)

NanoGadget said:


> Probably the last pics of her before chop chop. She has been a bit of a bitch to grow but it looks to be worth the fussing.
> View attachment 4134103 View attachment 4134104 View attachment 4134105 View attachment 4134106


Nice work. They look great, fat colas.


----------



## NanoGadget (May 11, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Nice work. They look great, fat colas.


Thanks! The tester bud I took off of her is fantastic. Amazing potency and even with a quick dry and no cure it tasted very nice.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 11, 2018)

Sour Ape 
 
Sherb x Amber


----------



## Liberty_Hoonigan (May 12, 2018)

Cut of 818 Headband I've grown out a dozen times or so.


----------



## Zephyrs (May 12, 2018)

Here is a gas mask clone, I believe I aquired the EG cut. Just cut today pic taken yesterday at day 58 The nugs are nice light greenish THICK with trichs!! With more to come later


----------



## GroErr (May 12, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX1 (Blueberry x JTR), these are day 41, ~2 weeks left...

 
 

Tester of Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1 that's looking like a fine specimen, day 27 from flip...

 

Cheers


----------



## darkzero2 (May 13, 2018)

Week 10 First pic is Digital Dream x SGKM, then the next 2 are 2 phenos of the SGKM plants


----------



## NanoGadget (May 13, 2018)

Chop day. Just a couple pics snapped while rough trimming. Will maybe throw up some better pics tomorrow. Too tired at the moment.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 14, 2018)

Gnar Dog by Pisces Genetics = Uber Dawg x Valley Dawg
Little buds of super big dank!


----------



## darkzero2 (May 14, 2018)

early morning sgkm shot


----------



## NanoGadget (May 14, 2018)

Couple more shots from the Orkle chop yesterday..


----------



## Wigiberto (May 14, 2018)

Ghost Train Haze #1 @ 50 days


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

GDP x C99


----------



## Javadog (May 15, 2018)

We need a new button.....something like "WOW!"

:0)


----------



## NanoGadget (May 15, 2018)

Javadog said:


> We need a new button.....something like "WOW!"
> 
> :0)


For real. Every time I think I've grown something really beautiful somebody posts something in this thread that makes me feel like a noob. Lol.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 16, 2018)

White Larry x Amber cookies= White Embers


----------



## greencropper (May 16, 2018)

Australian outdoor desert grow with ultradry atmospheric conditions help to extrude those essential oils
GDP x C99


----------



## Wigiberto (May 19, 2018)

TGA - Jack Skellington @ 54 days


----------



## greenjambo (May 19, 2018)

Zpine @ 5 weeks


----------



## darkzero2 (May 19, 2018)

just chopped this Digital Dream x SGKM down


----------



## Slippyface (May 20, 2018)

Veganic Sour D, 9.5 weeks.


----------



## GroErr (May 20, 2018)

Getting there, Blue Ripper BX1's, 49 days from flip...

 
 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1, 35 days from flip...

 

Cheers


----------



## numberfour (May 20, 2018)

greenjambo said:


> was that from seeds ? Been keen on bb getting the B.P's available. There was a clone local but it was more ' Deep Blue ' leaning and had the nice Livers/blues taste/smell but it was the kushy type im after. Tried a few different phenos, GBH done a pkt and they were all fire. Just got a Livers cut. Not grew it in nr 10 yrs.


Yes from seed from the original testers sent out in 2013, had all males bar this girl with only a couple of seeds left to go. Shes fruity with a kushy undertones.

Mint Julep #3
Mint Chocolate Chip (Exotic Genetix) X Kosher Kush F2 - Thunderfudge Genetics


Blue Ripper BX1
Blueberry x Jack the Ripper - @GroErr


----------



## zep_lover (May 21, 2018)

polar bear on day 53 flower.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 22, 2018)

white larry x Kona Sunset @54 days.. This pheno is excellent. Started her fade today..


----------



## elkamino (May 22, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Started her fade today..


You never show fade Hammer only perfectly green leaves... got pix?


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 22, 2018)

elkamino said:


> You never show fade Hammer only perfectly green leaves... got pix?


I show my faded plants all the time. Posted many in this thread.


----------



## Underground Scientist (May 23, 2018)

This Locktite setting up to be a Frosty end product. 4-5 weeks, can't remember...life is crazy.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 24, 2018)

Week 3 grease sliding in 
Bodhi chem d x ssdd freebie 

Karma headbanger


----------



## gwheels (May 24, 2018)

Train Wreck and Jack Herer day 61 of flower (315 CMH 3k bulb)


----------



## Terpteem (May 25, 2018)

Day 40
True Honey Tange


----------



## gjs4786 (May 25, 2018)

Not the frostiest but I'm down for showing off my girls any time...Week 3, strain is White Gold


----------



## GroErr (May 25, 2018)

Blue Ripper BX1, 2 phenos from seed, harvest day, 53 days from flip

  

Cheers


----------



## imfromthemountains (May 26, 2018)

Underground Scientist said:


> This Locktite setting up to be a Frosty end product. 4-5 weeks, can't remember...life is crazy.
> 
> View attachment 4140484


did you have any trouble with this growing tall early veg ?


----------



## Sailormoses (May 26, 2018)




----------



## @Norcali (May 26, 2018)

Purple Chernobyl


----------



## Hammerhead571 (May 26, 2018)

Sherb x Amber ready for release. Need a name for this cross.. Amber Sunset ?.


----------



## darkzero2 (May 26, 2018)

Budshots from SGKM F2 Harvest In The Raw


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 27, 2018)

Day 47 money maker


----------



## Javadog (May 27, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sherb x Amber ready for release. Need a name for this cross.. Amber Sunset ?.
> 
> View attachment 4142124 View attachment 4142125 View attachment 4142126


Shamble ?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 27, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sherb x Amber ready for release. Need a name for this cross.. Amber Sunset ?.
> 
> View attachment 4142124 View attachment 4142125 View attachment 4142126


Tequila sunrise?


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2018)

Adhesive #4
(GG4 x (Nepali Og x Goji F3)
 

Bluepit
 

Golden Retriever #6


----------



## GroErr (May 27, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Adhesive #4
> (GG4 x (Nepali Og x Goji F3)
> View attachment 4142467
> 
> ...


^^^    ^^^


----------



## Breakit (May 28, 2018)

i think this is my favorite thread


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 28, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sherb x Amber ready for release. Need a name for this cross.. Amber Sunset ?.
> 
> View attachment 4142124 View attachment 4142125 View attachment 4142126


"sunset sherbert"


----------



## 420producer (May 30, 2018)

day 53 gorilla cookies and super glue


----------



## belvmont (May 30, 2018)

northern lights white label

not bud for a first grow or ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 30, 2018)

belvmont said:


> northern lights white label
> 
> not bud for a first grow or ?


no, that's definitely bud


----------



## Terpteem (May 30, 2018)

True Honey Tange day


----------



## Sexx Pistils (May 30, 2018)

This thread is bitter-fucking-sweet. For one thing, y'all have more frosty buds than I'll ever be able to grow or acquire in a lifetime. And 2, your camera quality is BONKERS. _Note to self: One day I will have the money & freedom to grow (and photograph) as many sparkly buds as I wish. Just gotta be patient. And believe...
_
Seriously tho, this thread is insane. It's making me tingly in my happy bits.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 3, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> "sunset sherbert"


Sunset Sherbet was the Momma. That's a name for a clone only cut already..

Sunset Sherbet x Amber Cookies...


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 3, 2018)

whats the secret to growing super frosty buds?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2018)

A couple of grapes 13 by hazeman, the 1st is my keeper. 
  
Bud shots from my two tangerine powers, I might know a guy that has some f2s of these tang pows along with some crosses, pm me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> whats the secret to growing super frosty buds?


if we told you, it wouldn't be a secret, would it?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 3, 2018)

Hammerhead571 said:


> Sunset Sherbet was the Momma. That's a name for a clone only cut already..
> 
> Sunset Sherbet x Amber Cookies...
> View attachment 4145435


Looks good bro will you be releasing that in seed form?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 3, 2018)

let's see, names not already taken...as far as i know
Herbert Cookies
Herbert's Sherbet Cookie's
Shambert Cookies
Amber Wookie
Amber Nookie
SherAmCo
This New Shit I'm Having Trouble Naming....


----------



## GroErr (Jun 3, 2018)

Tester of Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1, basically a frostier version of the Blue Pyramid, same quick finish 

Harvest, day 49 from flip...

  

Cheers


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 3, 2018)

Last of the plants are finishing up for the summer clean out. Just in time its getting to damn hot in my flower room

Pink Panther x Grape Crush) x CBanan.
 




ThatSpudGuy said:


> Looks good bro will you be releasing that in seed form?


yes. Seeds are at Firestax.. I asked OES if he wants some. He is at the HT event in Santa Rosa. Wil lhave to wait for him to get home to find out


----------



## Rignam (Jun 4, 2018)

Bit of a noob here but might aswell join in. Almost 7 weeks in flower getting nice and frosty


----------



## main cola (Jun 4, 2018)

Slyme Cookies never does me wrong..It's a great smoke


----------



## gjs4786 (Jun 5, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> whats the secret to growing super frosty buds?


Not really a secret, but proven genetics and keeping your grow dialed in to optimal conditions


----------



## NaturalFarmer (Jun 5, 2018)

Blue Dream x Holy Grail Kush


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 5, 2018)

I'll throw up this Black D.O.G. About 1/2 way thru flowering. Its starting to get a nice dusting.


----------



## Sam1510 (Jun 5, 2018)

Blueberry x Cookies (Blue cookies)


----------



## wilem38 (Jun 5, 2018)

View attachment 4146775  Some Macro shots of my Northern Lights Auto I'll be harvesting this weekend!


----------



## BuzzD2Kill (Jun 6, 2018)

Happy Growing!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 7, 2018)

Looks like the white ^^^
Here are a few of my girls round week 5


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2018)

Mint Julep #3
Mint Chocolate Chip (Exotic Genetix) x Kosher Kush F2
 
Smokes like she looks with a knock out stone, putting two into flower next run. 

Wedding Cake BX1 #5
Triangle Mints #3 x (Triangle Kush x Triangle Mints) 
 

lowers off the WC bx1, in reveg now


----------



## numberfour (Jun 9, 2018)

Strawberry Sour Larry
Sour Larry x Fire Alien Strawberry
#1
 

#3
 

BlueRipper @GroErr 
Blueberry x Jack the Ripper
 

Adhesive #3
GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3)


----------



## DieselNuts (Jun 9, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> whats the secret to growing super frosty buds?


Genetics.


----------



## Hammerhead571 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sherb


----------



## Sativied (Jun 10, 2018)

Stealthstyle said:


> whats the secret to growing super frosty buds?


Let it.


----------



## Wigiberto (Jun 10, 2018)

Ghost Train Haze #1 Chopped @ 77 days


----------



## Mustangmike (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Dankwake (Jun 16, 2018)

Mmmmm crop time soon for the 
Lemon Sour D


----------



## tmold44 (Jun 17, 2018)

Blue mystic day 46 flower of current run....


----------



## @Norcali (Jun 17, 2018)

Blue Power AKA Bob Saget in Norcal 38 days into flower.


----------



## min0r (Jun 18, 2018)

first grow. week 5 of 12/12 -


----------



## freemancat (Jun 18, 2018)

Bubble bomb and strawberry cheesecake @ week six


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 19, 2018)

Just took this pic of a Black Dog thats getting close and have to share. Im shit at pics and this one came out OK.


----------



## min0r (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## @Norcali (Jun 22, 2018)

GDP S1 at 40 days into flower


----------



## Mustangmike (Jun 23, 2018)

Mustangmike said:


> View attachment 4150958 View attachment 4150956 View attachment 4150955


----------



## min0r (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Jun 23, 2018)

Space Monkey


----------



## elkamino (Jun 23, 2018)

Katsu Bubba BX, or more likely something mislabeled


----------



## elkamino (Jun 23, 2018)

Blueberry Hashplant


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 24, 2018)

Peyote Critical finished at Day 39 12/12... fastest plant I've ever had by far.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Not the best pic, Cheeze ready to go


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2018)

Some stuff from my Bodhi files.

Time Bandit
 

My taller cut of Sunshine Daydream. Darkened up in cooler temps this yr
 
Sunshine Daydream (my shorter cut)


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 24, 2018)

Fantastic. How long do you take your ssdd cuts?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Fantastic. How long do you take your ssdd cuts?


Anytime after 60 days seems to be fine. Anything longer than 67 and I notice the terps are less pronounced. I've been running both for so long now that I usually just label them with a date and start watching the trichs around 58 days. In the winter they seem to ripen a little faster. Could be from the low temps and humidity. 

I've seen so many reports of SSDD being hit or miss. I must've gotten really lucky because I found those two from just 4 seeds and I continually get requests for it over all the stronger chems I run.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2018)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Not the best pic, Cheeze ready to go


I have to ask, whats the framed circle things on the wall?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 24, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have to ask, whats the framed circle things on the wall?


Looks like the things for fly fishing cant think of the name of them


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jun 24, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Looks like the things for fly fishing cant think of the name of them


flies? lol

Could be to, ive never seen them framed before.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anytime after 60 days seems to be fine. Anything longer than 67 and I notice the terps are less pronounced. I've been running both for so long now that I usually just label them with a date and start watching the trichs around 58 days. In the winter they seem to ripen a little faster. Could be from the low temps and humidity.
> 
> I've seen so many reports of SSDD being hit or miss. I must've gotten really lucky because I found those two from just 4 seeds and I continually get requests for it over all the stronger chems I run.


 Awesome man, thank you! I have two chem d x ssdd in flower around 8 weeks and just wanted to get an idea of when to take them. The ssdd leaning plant seems like its gonna need a little more time than the chem d leaner... It's already quite milky

I agree though. I have a pack of ssdd but from reports of it being hit or miss i opted out for some of the new bodhi ssdd crosses. To me understanding they were all made with the buttercut? 

Thanks happy growing


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 24, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> flies? lol
> 
> Could be to, ive never seen them framed before.


Yeah lol just sounded weird for some reason lol.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 24, 2018)

Here is my chem d x ssdd - chem leaner
 
And the ssdd leaner. Scorched tips and deficiencies, I know. I messed up my soil mix a bit this go and I'm just trying to ride it out. It appreciate any input on the deficiencies and how to help at this stage or on future runs
Smells of butter and bread slight berry


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2018)

look like fishing lures to me, i would hope old ones, or at least ones that have caught record setting fish.......?¿


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2018)

Lemon Cake from Heavyweight seeds, about 6 weeks into flower, expecting this one to take at least ten


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> I have to ask, whats the framed circle things on the wall?


Those are framed Classic Atlantic 
Salmon Flies, another pass time/passion of mine


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

My 90s purps strain. This is the black pheno. Every pheno is purple. But every once in awhile the black pheno comes out my dad worked this strain for over 7 years. It's an original urkle from either 91 or 92. Then back crossed to purple indica. Then selected from there and crossed back the original urkle mom. Then he grew those out selected and crossed to GDP.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 26, 2018)

ghost train haze


----------



## GroErr (Jun 26, 2018)

Dream Ripper BX1 (Blue Ripper x Blue Dream), day 30 from flip.

 

Cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2018)

SR71 from 2 years ago outdoor grown...excuse the whiteflies that decided to come in the last 2 weeks before harvest


----------



## SSHZ (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## darkzero2 (Jun 27, 2018)

SSC 4 weeks in flower


----------



## clouds (Jun 27, 2018)

this is this years indoor that spent the last 2 weeks outside its GG#4


----------



## clouds (Jun 27, 2018)

did not know the others would be so small shes just about done just waiting on trichomes


----------



## clouds (Jun 28, 2018)

sorry for the bunch of post but just took my new fav picture today


----------



## greencropper (Jun 28, 2018)

GDP x Mosca C99


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 28, 2018)

those are huge trichs, looks like you froze dew drops on it....


----------



## macsnax (Jun 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> GDP x Mosca C99
> View attachment 4157500


Damn!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 28, 2018)

Chunked up like moist sugar. Hoo hoo ! ! :0)


----------



## darkzero2 (Jun 29, 2018)

greencropper said:


> GDP x Mosca C99
> View attachment 4157500


Damn thats beautiful


----------



## Chjoiner (Jun 30, 2018)

greencropper said:


> GDP x Mosca C99
> View attachment 4157500



Beautiful


----------



## Hawoodrose (Jun 30, 2018)

Sour Tangie #6 from crockett, soon 3 years that i grow this lady ..


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> those are huge trichs, looks like you froze dew drops on it....


Never seen such large heads. Gave me a huge weed boner


----------



## Chjoiner (Jul 1, 2018)

Hawoodrose said:


> Sour Tangie #6 from crockett, soon 3 years that i grow this lady ..
> View attachment 4158293


Beautiful


----------



## PigKiller (Jul 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Damn!


GOOD LORD! They look like something from a sci-fi movie. 
" The Space Trichomes." "Invasion of the Killer Buds!"
Amazing results. Bravo.


----------



## WaterDog (Jul 1, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 4132957 Black Russian mid way week 8 with Greenleaf Nutrients Mega Crop. 1 cola with 2 tops..Snow covered goodness:



That is awesome. Grow journal? 

Where seeds from?


----------



## darkzero2 (Jul 3, 2018)

week 5 Midbud shot of SSC


----------



## doniawon (Jul 3, 2018)

Mac. Bit beat from heat.


----------



## doniawon (Jul 3, 2018)

Ghostrain haze, and nightmare cookies


----------



## Atlas Plant Trainer (Jul 3, 2018)

Salmon River OG from Dynasty Genetics


----------



## Mikebuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Blue Venom reg the only one that was like that out of 13


----------



## freemancat (Jul 4, 2018)

Strawberry cheesecake and bubble bomb. Both being chopped this weekend.


----------



## taint (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## taint (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## taint (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## darkzero2 (Jul 6, 2018)

SSC 2 days before the end of week 5


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 6, 2018)

Bigdog1980 said:


> What bud is that? I got to buy some of them seeds now.


Sorry I missed your post dude. That was Gelato we ran indoors.


----------



## taint (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## freshenstien (Jul 6, 2018)

the first is gummy bears n the second is a shrimpy but smelly blue dream


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2018)

Dream Ripper BX1's (Blue Ripper x Blue Dream), day 42/6 weeks from flip...

   

Cheers


----------



## Og Kushman (Jul 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Tester of Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid F1, basically a frostier version of the Blue Pyramid, same quick finish
> 
> Harvest, day 49 from flip...
> 
> ...


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2018)

Og Kushman said:


> I love the blue pyramid very structured plant thats easy to grow and smell just like blueberry.


That BP pheno in that cross has great smells and flavours, has some tangerine smells in flower. They transferred over in the cross, just more of a head stone with this one.


----------



## Og Kushman (Jul 8, 2018)

GroErr said:


> That BP pheno in that cross has great smells and flavours, has some tangerine smells in flower. They transferred over in the cross, just more of a head stone with this one.


Here is my handywork. Blue pyramid.


----------



## @Norcali (Jul 8, 2018)

Pre 98 Bubba Kush at 56 days into flower.


----------



## GroErr (Jul 8, 2018)

Og Kushman said:


> Here is my handywork. Blue pyramid.


Nice, looks sticky  Very uniform strain, I lost one, ran some more about 2 years apart and found almost the exact same pheno again.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 9, 2018)

Pineapple chunk


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Jul 9, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Pineapple chunkView attachment 4162651


 Beautiful!!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 9, 2018)

Smoothest smoke smells of cheese but like sweet cheese


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 9, 2018)

TheDifferenceX said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks bro it’s killer smoke... I grew that in a very small pot lik under 1 gallon as something to get me through til my Bruce banner and bubble kush are ready


----------



## main cola (Jul 9, 2018)

Slyme Cookies early flower 



And some Huckleberry x DesTar early flower


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 9, 2018)

Some OG x Pink Gravy with pungent strawberry fuel terps


----------



## darkzero2 (Jul 10, 2018)

Week 6 SSC - 2 phenos


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 10, 2018)

Enjoy!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4163214
> Enjoy!


Now that's perty


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Now that's perty


Thanks, buddy.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 13, 2018)

Blue Cheese 

​


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 14, 2018)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 14, 2018)

How much lemon scents are you getting? Haven't had lemon weed for a long time so I got a lemon og kush by DNA outdoors 
Here's headbanger by karma


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Pre 98 Bubba Kush at 56 days into flower.View attachment 4162241 View attachment 4162244 View attachment 4162245


What breeder?


----------



## MasterOf Arts (Jul 14, 2018)

[USER=280389]@norcali[/USER] said:


> Pre 98 Bubba Kush at 56 days into flower.View attachment 4162241 View attachment 4162244 View attachment 4162245





Indacouch said:


> What breeder?


Yeh fr what breeder? need this in my life asap


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 14, 2018)

@shrxhky420 you gotta check this thread out bro. Just thought I'd hit you up since you like your girls super frosty.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> @shrxhky420 you gotta check this thread out bro. Just thought I'd hit you up since you like your girls super frosty.


Thanks couch! Good call. I do love me some frosties. 
Damn. I was looking on my phone for any pics of my stuff but I delete pics pretty much right away. I'm gonna try to find some past pics I posted. 
SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yup, my kind of thread. Wow! Some good looking shit out there. 
What's funny is I see all these new strains and then, whamo! Prebubba98. That is pretty bad ass. I'm diggin on those blue strains though.
I gotta say, I wouldn't mind some bubba. Kinda rare.
SH420


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 14, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> How much lemon scents are you getting? Haven't had lemon weed for a long time so I got a lemon og kush by DNA outdoors
> Here's headbanger by karma
> View attachment 4165108


Headbangers nice n frosty.
Amazing smell...straight up sweet lemon baked goods. Never had anything like it, hoping for a potent buzz.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Las Vegas Triangle Kush
> View attachment 4165002


Damn! I hope I find a plant like that in my pack of lvtk.


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## THT (Jul 15, 2018)

Strain?


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 16, 2018)

THT said:


> Strain?


Pink Jewel, my friend, which is a really special / rare keeper pheno of the Tight Dojo from Bigworm, X'd with our uber tasty Biker OG.


----------



## MasterOf Arts (Jul 16, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Pink Jewel, my friend, which is a really special / rare keeper pheno of the Tight Dojo from Bigworm, X'd with our uber tasty Biker OG.


how'd you get it?


----------



## DonTesla (Jul 16, 2018)

MasterOf Arts said:


> how'd you get it?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-dons-organic-garden.815786/page-215

We share the juicy trade secrets periodically in our organic thread here!


----------



## Lola Grows (Jul 21, 2018)

Thug pug: Purple Drank Breath ( day 55) 
Hlg 550 ( 1st run with this light)


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 21, 2018)

Bubble kush royal queen seeds


----------



## macsnax (Jul 21, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> View attachment 4168590


What is that? I want to say I see some og in there?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 21, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What is that? I want to say I see some og in there?


Blue Cheese by Dinafem


----------



## min0r (Jul 21, 2018)

min0r said:


> View attachment 4155040
> View attachment 4155041


follow up -


----------



## main cola (Jul 21, 2018)

Tight little buds on this girl...One of the best smokes I've had....been running her for a while now and I think I'll keep her for a little while longer... she's really quick to finish an that's what I like about her also very nice smell and great smoke


----------



## darkzero2 (Jul 22, 2018)

SSC week 8 almost ready to come down


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 23, 2018)

Day 32, the future is looking bright. 
Cookies n' Chem


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Day 32, the future is looking bright.
> Cookies n' ChemView attachment 4169905 View attachment 4169907


Makes me look forward to my girls going into flower. Whats the nose like? Looking good bro


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 23, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Makes me look forward to my girls going into flower. Whats the nose like? Looking good bro


For the most part it's a subtle vanilla cream smell, with a little bit of chem on some phenos. 
One pheno stepping forth as the smelliest I get zero chem off of, just sweet vanilla cream, a *loud *sweet vanilla cream.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> For the most part it's a subtle vanilla cream smell, with a little bit of chem on some phenos.
> One pheno stepping forth as the smelliest I get zero chem off of, just sweet vanilla cream, a *loud *sweet vanilla cream.


Sounds so good man. What was the stem rub like in veg?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 23, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Sounds so good man. What was the stem rub like in veg?


Wasn't picking up on much in veg. Compared to the other strains I'm running, CnC is more on the subtle side for smells besides that pheno I mentioned.
That particularly smelly pheno looks to be more indica than the rest, going off of bud structure. Starting to be able to see calyxes on it already. The one pictured is the frostiest but looks a lot more sativa.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Wasn't picking up on much in veg. Compared to the other strains I'm running, CnC is more on the subtle side for smells besides that pheno I mentioned.
> That particularly smelly pheno looks to be more indica than the rest, going off of bud structure. Starting to be able to see calyxes on it already. The one pictured is the frostiest but looks a lot more sativa.


Awh shit i was hoping you were getting some chem smells in veg. Mine give off no smell but when i stem rub they stink of chems. I was hoping id get some cookie leaners but i probably have the chem ones.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 23, 2018)

Mowie Wowie


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bubble kush chopping it down on Friday


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 26, 2018)

Sour Purple.


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jul 27, 2018)

50 days into flower Kritikal Bilbo


----------



## abyss13 (Jul 27, 2018)

WOW
My god man I’d like to make some frosty dry ice oil out of those buds,
well for now I can only dream...!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 27, 2018)

Dream Ripper BX1, day 61, almost done...

 

Cheers


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 28, 2018)

Bruce banner day 34 bout halfway


----------



## darkzero2 (Jul 28, 2018)

Last Day of week 8 SSC


----------



## XirumBuds (Jul 28, 2018)

Auto-fem “good shit” by Phonex Seeds, first grow. Day 40-45 flowering 18/6 schedule. 315 CHM 4500K-R Growers Choice


----------



## Greenterra (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey guys love the forum just killed an HR looking over. it my first grow but damn sure as frosty as some quad rated I get at dispensary Micky kush and holy grail the two greener were both holy clones but one of five way different lol anyway nice to see how it stacks up against big boi grower lol happy growing


----------



## Go go n chill (Jul 30, 2018)

Blueberry


----------



## main cola (Jul 30, 2018)

Slyme Cookies  I need a better camera phone...These pics don't do her justice


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jul 31, 2018)

Bruce banner #3


----------



## darkzero2 (Aug 1, 2018)

SSC Middle of week 9


----------



## darkzero2 (Aug 3, 2018)

Just hit the harvest sweet spot transitioned from diamond trichomes to opaque cloudy day before last day of week 9


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 3, 2018)

Bruce banner day 41


----------



## Wigiberto (Aug 4, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Dream Ripper BX1, day 61, almost done...
> 
> View attachment 4172176
> 
> Cheers


wow.. she is a beauty! Well done..


----------



## GroErr (Aug 4, 2018)

Wigiberto said:


> wow.. she is a beauty! Well done..


Cheers, very happy with that run, got her and a twin sister in that hunt


----------



## WaterDog (Aug 4, 2018)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4169034 View attachment 4169035 View attachment 4169037 Tight little buds on this girl...One of the best smokes I've had....been running her for a while now and I think I'll keep her for a little while longer... she's really quick to finish an that's what I like about her also very nice smell and great smoke


What is it, look painted lol =very pretty


----------



## raggyb (Aug 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Bruce banner day 41
> View attachment 4175623 View attachment 4175621


"Hulk Ripped!"


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 4, 2018)

raggyb said:


> "Hulk Ripped!"


Haha HULK SMASH!!


----------



## darkzero2 (Aug 5, 2018)

Harvested the 2 SSC my best run yet


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 6, 2018)

Soooooooo sticky, almost impossible to roll a J with. Just started the 2nd phase of the dry process, Into Vac seal for 5-7 days, then jar.


----------



## InTheValley (Aug 6, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4165830
> 
> View attachment 4165832
> 
> View attachment 4165833


beautifly mistifing


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 7, 2018)

Beautiful shots, everyone!

Here lies some terpy TDOG genetics.. with a couple wks to go yet..





InTheValley said:


> beautifly mistifing


Thank you, my good man. Appreciate it.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 8, 2018)

White Widow


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 8, 2018)

Jack The Ripper


----------



## main cola (Aug 8, 2018)

Slyme Cookies about to get the chop


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 9, 2018)

Just how cookies are meant to be , sugar coated .. Very nice


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 9, 2018)

Some Bodhi, Sins, and Top Dawg

Chem D x Sunshine Daydream 
 
Pineapple Cookies
 
Sour Corey


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 9, 2018)

Wow beautiful


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 12, 2018)

Harvest in 2 weeks for... 
Bruce banner


Pineapple chunk


Purple haze


----------



## Wigiberto (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 16, 2018)

May be worth a post. Northern Lights finishing off. I think I may of posted a different pheno to this one last year on here.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 16, 2018)

Sure, that's plenty fosty! :0)


----------



## elfo777 (Aug 21, 2018)

I crossed Hurkle (TGA) + Dinamed (Dinafem) to get a high CBD plant. I was expecting to get a plant that smells like either the Hurkle or Dinamed, but I got something different instead. It smells like coffee with sweet hints and also pungent fuel smell. It reeks the entire house (not complaining about that ). I can't touch the buds or my fingers get sticky for 3 hours, insane amount of resin, much more "sparkly" in person. The effect is very relaxing and calms the mind. Great for anxiety. And to my surprise, all plants are really homogeneous, same height and smell.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 21, 2018)

elfo777 said:


> I crossed Hurkle (TGA) + Dinamed (Dinafem) to get a high CBD plant. I was expecting to get a plant that smells like either the Hurkle or Dinamed, but I got something different instead. It smells like coffee with sweet hints and also pungent fuel smell. It reeks the entire house (not complaining about that ). I can't touch the buds or my fingers get sticky for 3 hours, insane amount of resin, much more "sparkly" in person. The effect is very relaxing and calms the mind. Great for anxiety. And to my surprise, all plants are really homogeneous, same height and smell.


very nice cross dude


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 21, 2018)

Here's a Lemon Kush, not hardly ready but she's frosty, zoom in


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 21, 2018)

And here's a WWxMango


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 21, 2018)

Manderine cookies 
Wookies
Citral glue


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## elfo777 (Aug 22, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4184977


So cool


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2018)

elfo777 said:


> So cool


Right? This plant just amazes me more and more.. each trichome like a universe in itself.. ready to express and unlock..


----------



## elfo777 (Aug 22, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> Right? This plant just amazes me more and more.. each trichome like a universe in itself.. ready to express and unlock..


What strain is it?


----------



## RIBrian (Aug 22, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4184977


Beautiful!! Just freakin Be U Ti FUL!

Great pics too


----------



## DonTesla (Aug 22, 2018)

elfo777 said:


> What strain is it?


Oops! On top is Pink Gravy and down low, is a Pink Jewel, one of our Strawberry Biker OG crosses..
Warning! May make you walk to the door, open it, and want to catch your breath, no joke- its uber po-tent! Even made some cats sweat in winter, and some chain smokers put the pipe down after one blast..hahahaha.

Edit:


RIBrian said:


> Beautiful!! Just freakin Be U Ti FUL!
> 
> Great pics too


Much respect!! and thank you!!! I am saving up 5k for an even better camera set up.. stay tuned!!


----------



## Popeye_ (Aug 22, 2018)

Original diesel
(chem 91 x mass x northern lights)  Offspring, original diesel x tangie


----------



## elfo777 (Aug 22, 2018)

Still about 10 days to go, can't wait. Im surprised at how stable this cross is, it was true after all (that F1 crosses are stable).  Small Pakistan Chitral Kush pics for the pretty color.


----------



## nurrgle (Aug 23, 2018)

Donkey Butter lower nug. Keeping this straight fire pheno I think.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Aug 25, 2018)

Bagseed


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 25, 2018)

Pineapple chunk day 54 another week should do it 

Chopped the Bruce banner at day 61 little seeds in it oh well looks frosty as... looks like it will make some killer hashGot some Texas butter, Girl Scout cookies , grape og ,Blackwater, bubble kush, gorilla bomb, bubble bomb coming up


----------



## doctordetroit (Aug 25, 2018)

Gg#4 few weeks to go and camera phone


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 26, 2018)

Grapefruit


----------



## elkamino (Aug 26, 2018)

DonTesla said:


> View attachment 4184977


Dude! Is that your shot of the trich on the Pink Gravy, the one with the pink/purple skirt?!



Yes it’s a beautiful strain, but that’s an incredible macro shot. What’s your setup, and what’s the magnification on that one? Macro Pix are challenging, that’s Clearly next level. Thanks for posting.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 27, 2018)

MAC - Capulator
(Alien Cookies x Columbian x Starfighter)
 

Dirty Glue - Resin Head Genetics
(GG4 x Yeti OG)
 

Mint Julep - Thunderfudge Genetics
(Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush F2)
 

Strawberry Sour Larry #3 - Thunderfudge Genetics
(Sour Larry BX2 x Fire Alien Strawberry)


----------



## numberfour (Aug 27, 2018)

Di Frutti - Karma Genetics
(Strawbanana x Papaya) x Headbanger)
 

Golden Retriever #6 - Thunderfudge Genetics
(Jew Gold x Ultimate Chem SFV)
 

Tropical Lassi - Resin Head Genetics
(Jaffa Caked Cookies , London Dank Cut x Yeti OG)
 
bonus point for spider?


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Aug 27, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Di Frutti - Karma Genetics
> (Strawbanana x Papaya) x Headbanger)
> View attachment 4188109
> 
> ...


Go the daddy long legs, looking after the lady


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

girl talk, GG#4 whispering to the GC next door


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry about making 2 posts, here’s a Lemon Kush, not sure how much longer until it’s finished, any ideas?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 27, 2018)

week to ten days, if you want it to be really "ripe". looks good


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 27, 2018)

Pineapple chunk day 58, Barney’s farm says it’s 8 week flower but I think it needs another week or so


----------



## gpsanjeev (Aug 27, 2018)

Here is mine from my last grow


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 28, 2018)

Purple Bud , nice smoke


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Aug 28, 2018)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> Purple Bud , nice smoke View attachment 4188601


Purple is what i like, im about too wake and bake


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2018)

LVTK cannaventure


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Aug 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4188931 LVTK cannaventure


Bruh yah leafs have more frost than my bud


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Aug 29, 2018)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> Purple Bud , nice smoke View attachment 4188601


Looks like my bud im smoking, taste like fruitloops


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2018)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Bruh yah leafs have more frost than my bud


Thanks man. She blew up out of no where. I had a couple other strains that started off looking more resinous and then about a week ago the LVTK just started frosting the fuck out and is far above the rest now. I'll be running the clone for sure.


----------



## @Norcali (Aug 29, 2018)

Tropical Heat at 54 days into flower.


----------



## Pedro420uk (Aug 30, 2018)

Cookies @ Day 20 frosting up nicely, I'll post more pics nearer the end


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 30, 2018)

Blueberry X Big Devil


----------



## numberfour (Aug 31, 2018)

DiFrutti #3 - Karma Genetics
(Strawbanana x Papaya) x Headbanger


Sour Larry Pebbles - Thunderfudge Genetics
(Fruity Pebbles OG x Sour Larry BX1)


----------



## Pedro420uk (Aug 31, 2018)

numberfour said:


> DiFrutti #3 - Karma Genetics
> (Strawbanana x Papaya) x Headbanger
> View attachment 4190138


Frostyyyy


----------



## Pedro420uk (Aug 31, 2018)

only been a couple of days but couldn't resist adding this 1


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 31, 2018)

JEC - OPG

Week 8...


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 31, 2018)

A sea of strawberry...


----------



## GroErr (Aug 31, 2018)

Blue Harley (Blue Ripper x Harlequin), day 33 from flip

 

Cheers


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Aug 31, 2018)

Vanilla Ice 60 days from seed to weed  quiet a tasty herb


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Aug 31, 2018)

Ghost Train Haze 1, beginning week 9


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Aug 31, 2018)

Death Star week 9


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Sep 1, 2018)

A lot of us gonna be smokin’ some dank in a few weeks!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 2, 2018)

This been hanging for 2 days hasn’t shrunk much at all frosty as fuck... anyone else had pineapple chunk turn purple like this? Looks beautiful


----------



## Javadog (Sep 2, 2018)

My Chunk did not color that much but it does have nugs so dense that grinding that
can get kinda silly. (and they shrank as little as anything I've grown)

Nice looking!


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Sep 2, 2018)

Javadog said:


> My Chunk did not color that much but it does have nugs so dense that grinding that
> can get kinda silly. (and they shrank as little as anything I've grown)
> 
> Nice looking!


Tell me about grinding dense nugs, the buds i have now are rocks, cant even grind it up with me normal hand twist grinder. Most dense nugs get thrown in the electric coffee grinder


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 3, 2018)

Chrystal Rain @ 6wks
 

Shishkeberry @ 6 wks


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Sep 4, 2018)

Sour diesel week 5 out of 9-10
 week 5 out of 8-9 white cookies


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 4, 2018)

Kraken by Alien Genetics


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 4, 2018)

Pineapple chunk.... not turning as purple as the other one but those purple frosty edges.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 4, 2018)

Time Bandit. (wifii43x88g13hp)


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time Bandit. (wifii43x88g13hp)
> View attachment 4193013


Wow what a beautiful shot!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 5, 2018)

Strawberry Amnesia.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time Bandit. (wifii43x88g13hp)
> View attachment 4193013


Thank you. That Crystal Rain looks to be no slouch either. Beautiful.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

Malawi by Ace seeds. 

I popped 5 feminized seeds 4 of which looked like a typical Land Race Sativa, with lots of stem and long, loose buds.
1 pheno, however, was much thicker and incredibly frosty, with that unique long and trippy Malawi stone.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 5, 2018)

How long did the thick sticky Malawi take?


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

kindnug said:


> How long did the thick sticky Malawi take?


This girl took 11 weeks


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 5, 2018)

One of my chucks... only 24ish days in when this was taken I believe.
 

Original 1995 Og Kush. Was gifted 7 beans. Had two femalea. This is my keeper.
  

Jamaican Pineapple Glue first run.
  

Jamaican Pineapple Glue run two. Shes 55 days in today


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> One of my chucks... only 24ish days in when this was taken I believe.
> View attachment 4193443
> 
> Original 1995 Og Kush. Was gifted 7 beans. Had two femalea. This is my keeper.
> ...


 Good stuff man


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Sep 5, 2018)

FUCKIN WEEK 5 OUT OF 9 YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 6, 2018)

Pineapple chunk.. very heavy dense nugs smells like sweet pineapples over some strong cheese. Sticky as fuck


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 6, 2018)

Sin Citys Pineapple Cookies


----------



## Grow Monkey (Sep 6, 2018)

Last winter I grew a CBD female, and grew three higher THC seedlings with it. All three seedlings were males, so I let nature take its course and I harvested more than 1,500 seeds. These photos are of the first few females' flowers, taken a couple days ago, about day 45 of being at 12/12 lighting. 

As this is the first batch of seedlings I germinated, I don't know potency, but did leaf sampling with ProVerde Labs in Massachusetts and know they are a ratio of between 2:1 and 3:1 CBD-to-THC.


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 6, 2018)

Goji og.8 weeks today from 12/12


----------



## Javadog (Sep 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> This girl took 11 weeks


Your pheno is fast too. Mazel Tov!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 8, 2018)

A few buds from current run at day 41 from flip...

Blue Harley

 

Columbian Ripper

 

Columbian Gold

 

Cheers


----------



## Dmannn (Sep 8, 2018)

Purpsmagurps said:


> FUCKIN WEEK 5 OUT OF 9 YEAH RIGHT.View attachment 4193634



Yowza! What strain? Nutrient?


----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 8, 2018)

....a White Widow clone my buddy gave me....this one almost died...looks like melted sugar fell on it !
Seems runts or injured plants come back stronger for some reason . This one did.
It gave me 3 zips....a 3 month 
cure....smokin it as we speak..


----------



## leather lungs (Sep 8, 2018)

This is my Psycho Pussy at week 5 of flowering. One of my chucks. What do you think?


----------



## leather lungs (Sep 8, 2018)

Hoping another 5 weeks. Raspberry hashplant. Bodhi


----------



## leather lungs (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## madra (Sep 9, 2018)

Notorious OG coming into week 9 of flower


----------



## leather lungs (Sep 9, 2018)

Cinderella 99. 5 weeks flower.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sin Citys Pineapple Cookies
> View attachment 4193890


Very nice


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

Tester branch from second run Jamaican Pineapple Glue from first node lower.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 9, 2018)

Chopped this pineapple chunk last night maybe could of left a little longer but it was in the window for sure


For a half an inch thick stem, I don’t think it could stack on anymore... and main cola is out of the shot damm but beautiful frost non the less


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Sep 9, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> Yowza! What strain? Nutrient?


Sour diesel jacks 321


----------



## {Ganjika} (Sep 9, 2018)

Remo Chemo


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 10, 2018)

Main cola of that p chunk... I had to post soo frosty


----------



## Deltagreen (Sep 10, 2018)

Purple Punch week 5 outdoor


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 10, 2018)

Fookies..  
about week 6


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 10, 2018)

These are in week 5 flower the first is SSC x SGKM smells like berry candy frosty, the second and third pics are of the Digital Dream x SGKM outdoor thats the same plant frost is amazing, smells like candy blueberries and lemons.


----------



## leather lungs (Sep 10, 2018)

Cobra lips Bodhi. 5weeks flower. 1st clone.


----------



## Northernone666 (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## Venus55 (Sep 12, 2018)

8wks tomorrow. 

  

She’s icy ))


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 12, 2018)

and Slymer  
again....


----------



## Deltagreen (Sep 13, 2018)

Week 7 Purple Punch outdoor, my last post pic I put the wrong flowering week. Should be ready in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 13, 2018)

Girl Scout cookies just started week 8 weird buds that ain’t big, frosty as fuck tho... smells of a lemon mint cookie... it’s smells good enough to eat


----------



## INF Flux (Sep 13, 2018)

Some pretty plants in here.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 13, 2018)

Pineapple chunk nearly dry this top is my frostiest yet


----------



## atxlsgun (Sep 13, 2018)

Sunset sherbert 2 to 2 1/2 weeks left


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2018)

lvtk at about 43 days 12/12


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Sep 14, 2018)

End of week 10 Ghost Train 1. Mostly cloudy at this point. Going another week or so before chop.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Sep 14, 2018)

Death Star, end week 10. Another 2 weeks to go. No ambers yet.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 15, 2018)

Di Frutti #3 - Karma Genetics
 

Mint Julep - Thunderfudge Genetics


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 15, 2018)

atxlsgun said:


> Sunset sherbert 2 to 2 1/2 weeks left


where did you get this from brother? seed or cut?


----------



## swedsteven (Sep 16, 2018)

Rasberry glue XO 7 week 2 day
1 week and 5 days left but they look ready to me I let them go 5 day more and might chop !
  

Cheese freedom 7 week 2days
5 days left but they might stay 2 more week they dont look ready to me .
  
Last time growing cheese ! @5year rip 
Rasberry glue is just so good ....


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 16, 2018)

Girl Scout cookies chopped day 53


----------



## atxlsgun (Sep 17, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> where did you get this from brother? seed or cut?


Kind love in denver clone


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Sep 17, 2018)

Midweek 11, Death Star.. Stinky bitch!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 17, 2018)

Northern Lights about to go to curing stage.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 18, 2018)

Girl Scout cookies no structure but sure is sparkling


----------



## Deltagreen (Sep 19, 2018)

Week 8 of flower getting ready to harvest my 2 Purple Punch. Been battling budworms and them damn little green caterpillars. Very little damage done, but annoying as hell checking all the buds everyday on both plants. Takes a lot of time. I really don't want to harvest early, so I got to keep up the good fight.
  


 
 
Wedding cake week 4 of flower


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 20, 2018)

Little bud of that GSC I need to get the macro lens out this arvo to capture the frost it’s looks like it been dunked in icing sugar


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## *** River Rat *** (Sep 20, 2018)

Gary123 said:


>


Looks nice !
How long in bloom ...and strain ?


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 20, 2018)

Don’t really know the actual strain . Just a bag seed I found . Your more than welcome to guess and it’s roughly 12 weeks into flower .


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 21, 2018)

Chrystal Rain @ 8wks


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 21, 2018)

Just chopped a bad branch outta mine this is some of what was saved .


----------



## Noinch (Sep 22, 2018)

Apollo11 x Purple Badlands #1
 
 

Pheno #2


----------



## Gary123 (Sep 22, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Chrystal Rain @ 8wks View attachment 4203069View attachment 4203070View attachment 4203072View attachment 4203074View attachment 4203076View attachment 4203085



That is amazing !


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 22, 2018)

Gary123 said:


> That is amazing !


Thank you!!


----------



## GroErr (Sep 23, 2018)

Columbian Gold

 

Columbian Ripper, offspring of the plant above, crossed with Blue Ripper

 
 

Cheers


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 24, 2018)

week 6 first pic is Winter Rose and the 2 following are of SSC x SGKM . The last pic is of a outdoor Digital Dream x SGKM


----------



## madra (Sep 24, 2018)

Notorious OG pre-chop, flowered for 10.5 weeks.


----------



## Deltagreen (Sep 24, 2018)

Wedding Cake Week 5 of Flower


----------



## MrSchaeferPants (Sep 24, 2018)

I'll join in for some frosty adventures. Week 10


----------



## Leighbraz (Sep 24, 2018)

bit of blueberry I grew


----------



## Ebola21 (Sep 24, 2018)

Exotic Genetix Black Mamba day 64


----------



## leather lungs (Sep 25, 2018)

7 weeks flower.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 25, 2018)

Gelato 33 at day 27 of 12/12.


----------



## leather lungs (Sep 26, 2018)

5 weeks flower


----------



## maui454 (Sep 26, 2018)

Here's some candyland outdoor frost action.


----------



## Leighbraz (Sep 27, 2018)

Here's my blueberry, week 9 about to pull


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Sep 27, 2018)

Citral x POW 33


----------



## GhostKeeper (Sep 27, 2018)

bag seed


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 28, 2018)

Bruce banner


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 28, 2018)

Thought I would post up todays progress on the Gelato 33.
This is day 32(started the 12/12 on August 27th.).
They DID outgrow my 2x2.5 tent...badly. The tent even has a 1 foot hight extender on it.

There are 2 different plants here.
The one is tall and the buds are a bit...less.
The other one (The actual names I gave them, the one and the other one)is shorter and greener and tighter bud sights(also has a lot of 3 and 5 finger leaves, instead of the normal 7 and 9 fingers)

Here we go.
The one.
 


The other one


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 28, 2018)

day before the last of week 7 

The first 2 picture are of the SSC x SGKM and the following are of my winter rose f1


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 29, 2018)

week 8 outdoor 
The first two are 2 pheno's of Digital Dream x SGKM followed by Cabin Fevers Nor Cal Fire Og and last Hazemans La Pure Kush


----------



## Miyagismokes (Sep 29, 2018)

maui454 said:


> View attachment 4205967
> Here's some candyland outdoor frost action.


Nice.
I'm running that too, and it's a total flop for me...
I'm at most three weeks out and my colas are nothing like that.


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 30, 2018)

Shishkeberry @ 10wks


----------



## Kushash (Sep 30, 2018)

Pics taken today of my recently started perpetual.
Pollen chuckin strain created from Ice, white widow and sterling haze.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2018)

Kushash said:


> Pics taken today of my recently started perpetual.
> Pollen chuckin strain created from Ice, white widow and sterling haze.
> View attachment 4207921 View attachment 4207922 View attachment 4207923 View attachment 4207925 View attachment 4207926


"white ice"


----------



## ChefKimbo (Sep 30, 2018)

One time for some DIY Cree Bulb Budget Bud!!!
  
This one not even started yet.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 30, 2018)

ChefKimbo said:


> One time for some DIY Cree Bulb Budget Bud!!!
> View attachment 4208026 View attachment 4208025
> This one not even started yet.View attachment 4208027 View attachment 4208028


it's gotta be the high tech pots


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 30, 2018)

A clone of purple haze... didn’t purple at all but smells like the Mum I took it from... lots of frost on a 30cm long bud


----------



## gpsanjeev (Oct 1, 2018)

Some bud shots. Should be ready in 10-14 days.


----------



## Sricha20530 (Oct 1, 2018)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Taken today, Jack Herer is the strain


----------



## numberfour (Oct 2, 2018)

MAC (from seed)- Capulator


Wedding Cake BX1 - Seedjunky Genetics


Mint Julep - Thunderfudge Genetics


Di Frutti - Karma Genetics (tester)


----------



## GhostKeeper (Oct 2, 2018)

Updated:Bag Seed


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 2, 2018)

Just did it....can you spot the nanner?


----------



## main cola (Oct 2, 2018)

numberfour said:


> MAC - Capulator
> View attachment 4208970
> 
> Wedding Cake BX1 - Seedjunky Genetics
> ...


Sweet looking buds...Are they from clones?..I would love to run the Mac..great bag appeal and the smoke is awesome


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 2, 2018)

Green crack, almost threw this one away, had mites pretty bad. got rid of them with D.E., the whole damn plant was white with it last week, then started to improve. haven't seen one mite this whole week


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2018)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4208995 Just did it....can you spot the nanner?


When buds look like that it is just a pretty yellow flower


----------



## numberfour (Oct 2, 2018)

main cola said:


> Sweet looking buds...Are they from clones?..I would love to run the Mac..great bag appeal and the smoke is awesome


Thanks, no these are some of the strains I've found from seed this year.

I was fortunate to be given some MAC seeds from the second drop and have been blown away by the look, smell and flavour of the two phenos I flowered. Deserves some of the hype imo.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 2, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Thanks, no these are some of the strains I've found from seed this year.
> 
> I was fortunate to be given some MAC seeds from the second drop and have been blown away by the look, smell and flavour of the two phenos I flowered. Deserves some of the hype imo.


That MAC iS incredible what’s its genetics?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 2, 2018)

This Girl Scout Cookies is fire, every cone is like inhaling a lemon cookie.... yummy yummy


----------



## guyfaux (Oct 2, 2018)

Auroura indica from marijuana-seeds.nl


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 3, 2018)

Mid week 8 first 2 are SSC x SGKM ((Sweet cheese x Super sour og)) x ((Chemsourdiesel (reservoir) x Kosher Kush) x TahoeMaster F2 x Super sour OG (same father as SSC)) and the last is winter rose f1 (ww x bb) x WWxskunk)


----------



## numberfour (Oct 3, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> That MAC iS incredible what’s its genetics?


Alien Cookies F2 (Jaws), x (Colombian x Starfighter)

The Colombian x Starfighter father is called Miracle, male used was Miracle 15.

MAC, stands for Miracle Alien Cookies


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 4, 2018)

2 1/2 days before week 9 outdoor Digital Dream x SGKM


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> A clone of purple haze... didn’t purple at all but smells like the Mum I took it from... lots of frost on a 30cm long budView attachment 4208092


Holy cow, that's as big as my,,,,,,,, no wait, picture finished downloading, it's way,way,way bigger.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 5, 2018)

primobozo said:


> Holy cow, that's as big as my,,,,,,,, no wait, picture finished downloading, it's way,way,way bigger.


Lol


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Is it weird that I think a woman with a huge one is sexy? .........never mind, as I re read this it does sound a little creepy. 


Kushash said:


> Pics taken today of my recently started perpetual.
> Pollen chuckin strain created from Ice, white widow and sterling haze.
> View attachment 4207921 View attachment 4207922 View attachment 4207923 View attachment 4207925 View attachment 4207926





Venus55 said:


> Shishkeberry @ 10wks
> 
> View attachment 4207763 View attachment 4207764 View attachment 4207765 View attachment 4207767 View attachment 4207768 View attachment 4207770


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

primobozo said:


> Is it weird that I think a woman with a huge one is sexy? .........never mind, as I re read this it does sound a little creepy.


Sorry Kushash, I was replying to Venus55 ' post.


----------



## Kushash (Oct 5, 2018)

primobozo said:


> Sorry Kushash, I was replying to Venus55 ' post.


No problem.
I saw it and wasn't sure how it applied to me and moved on lol.


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Kushash said:


> No problem.
> I saw it and wasn't sure how it applied to me and moved on lol.


Yeah, I'm old,and technology isn't my friend. Smart phones for old people are sometimes stupid.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Oct 5, 2018)

Bag-seed: I believe it was Wedding Cake
Day 89
12/12 from seed


----------



## jeru da dama ja (Oct 5, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies..View attachment 4196189 View attachment 4196190 View attachment 4196191
> about week 6





BobBitchen said:


> and SlymerView attachment 4197402 View attachment 4197403 View attachment 4197405
> again....


killer dude, is that chernoble? Do you got that golden ticket.


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

This is a bag seed plant that I have been growing for the past 2 years, I don't know what the genetics are, but it is super easy to grow, press' well, and the hash is to die for.


----------



## jeru da dama ja (Oct 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Shishkeberry @ 10wks
> 
> View attachment 4207763 View attachment 4207764 View attachment 4207765 View attachment 4207767 View attachment 4207768 View attachment 4207770





Venus55 said:


> Shishkeberry @ 10wks
> 
> View attachment 4207763 View attachment 4207764 View attachment 4207765 View attachment 4207767 View attachment 4207768 View attachment 4207770


V everything you post looks amazing, well done!


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 5, 2018)

jeru da dama ja said:


> V everything you post looks amazing, well done!


Thank you!!


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 5, 2018)

primobozo said:


> Is it weird that I think a woman with a huge one is sexy? .........never mind, as I re read this it does sound a little creepy.


Lol. Im assuming you mean women with huge....
‘s..?


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol. Im assuming you mean women with huge....View attachment 4211075
> ‘s..?


We never met,,,,,,,,and it's like you know me so well, awesome uhm....bush,!!


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Lol. Im assuming you mean women with huge....View attachment 4211075
> ‘s..?


Madame, I have been shamed. Kudos to you.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 5, 2018)

primobozo said:


> We never met,,,,,,,,and it's like you know me so well, awesome uhm....bush,!!





primobozo said:


> Madame, I have been shamed. Kudos to you.


Haha!! Why thank you sir!!


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha!! Why thank you sir!!


A poem inspired by your lovely bush,,


She looks sweet in the window, 
She looks good in the woods. 
No matter where I see her, 
She looks so fucking good. 
She's my little lady, 
She's the one I love. 
And every day I thank God, 
For this gift sent from above. 
She's so green and pretty, 
The finest that I've seen,
Funny how she started out, 
Just a tiny bean.
I put her in some soil, 
And she grew up so devine, 
And now she has a fragrance, 
That shame's the finest wine. 
I would love to show her to the world, 
But there's no one I can tell, 
Cause getting caught with her right now, 
Would mean a trip to jail. 
She's my little lady, 
She's the one I love. 
And every day I thank God, 
For this gift sent from above. 
I know the world will judge me, 
For the love I have for you. 
Still I doubt that many out there, 
Have known a love so true. 
You've helped me through some real hard times. Through every dire straight, because of that I love you, 
Even though you are jailbait.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Oct 5, 2018)

I had this bag seed in a female and a male counterpart that i bred together, no clue what it is. Stinks like a kush should but with heavy undertones of bacon lol. Organic outdoor.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 5, 2018)

primobozo said:


> A poem inspired by your lovely bush,,
> 
> 
> She looks sweet in the window,
> ...


Haha that’s awesome!!


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 5, 2018)

Heres my mk - ultra x bubblegum in week 8


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha that’s awesome!!


Do you grow in soil? What nute's do you use? Your leaves look so healthy, I just started growing indoors, and everything is way different.


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> Haha that’s awesome!!


Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyD870 (Oct 5, 2018)

Some AK47 Extreme 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 5, 2018)

primobozo said:


> Do you grow in soil? What nute's do you use? Your leaves look so healthy, I just started growing indoors, and everything is way different.


I was outdoors. Now I veg outside and flower inside. They’re in straight canna coco plus, no perlite. And I use canna classic nutes at half strength thru veg and flower.


----------



## primobozo (Oct 5, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> I was outdoors. Now I veg outside and flower inside. They’re in straight canna coco plus, no perlite. And I use canna classic nutes at half strength thru veg and flower.


Okay, I stopped using soil, and am trying to figure out dwc, it is definitely not idiot proof. I'm using gh flora series 3 part, and getting alot of issues.


----------



## Hop&Buds (Oct 6, 2018)

Day 56 of a outdoor organic run of blue cheese. Getting some nice fall colors. This is my first grow so I’m not quite sure how she fairs in comparison to an experienced grower, but I certainly exceeded my own expectations


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 6, 2018)

I took a couple pics this morning.
They are both Gelato 33, but are completely different looking.
They also smell skunky.(although they are sharing a tent with some island sweet skunk, which is the strongest skunk I've ever smelled.)
We are not quite 6 weeks in.


This is one


The other one


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

Cookies n Chem yielding monster. Extremely sticky and loud. Still drying. Should be well over a QP out of a 2gal. And for a cookie strain, not too shabby.


----------



## primobozo (Oct 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem yielding monster. Extremely sticky and loud. Still drying. Should be well over a QP out of a 2gal. And for a cookie strain, not too shabby.
> View attachment 4211468 View attachment 4211469 View attachment 4211470 View attachment 4211471 View attachment 4211473 View attachment 4211474 View attachment 4211475 View attachment 4211477 View attachment 4211478 View attachment 4211479


Beauty on an almost religious level.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

primobozo said:


> Beauty on an almost religious level.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## primobozo (Oct 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Thank you for the kind words.


Thank you for the inspiration, one can only hope to reach the levels you most assuredly have attained.


----------



## Hop&Buds (Oct 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem yielding monster. Extremely sticky and loud. Still drying. Should be well over a QP out of a 2gal. And for a cookie strain, not too shabby.
> View attachment 4211468 View attachment 4211469 View attachment 4211470 View attachment 4211471 View attachment 4211473 View attachment 4211474 View attachment 4211475 View attachment 4211477 View attachment 4211478 View attachment 4211479


Hope you cloned her


----------



## @Norcali (Oct 6, 2018)

GDP S1


----------



## Deltagreen (Oct 6, 2018)

Wedding Cake 7 weeks into flowering


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 6, 2018)

*Gorilla Glue #4*
This bud will destroy a cheap plastic grinder lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 6, 2018)

lvtk, just ba na nas


----------



## 3AM (Oct 6, 2018)

primobozo said:


> View attachment 4211058 This is a bag seed plant that I have been growing for the past 2 years, I don't know what the genetics are, but it is super easy to grow, press' well, and the hash is to die for.


I want to hug this plant. Fuckin' aye. Great job.


----------



## Deltagreen (Oct 7, 2018)

Outdoor Purple Punch


----------



## macsnax (Oct 7, 2018)

My cookies n chem female pregnant with f2's, I'm hoping less than 10 days to go. She should swell a bit more and get those big fat cookie genetic calyx's going. Greasy gooey-ness that's definitely above average. I'm going to reveg her and run her indoors this winter under cobs, the frost should be insane. I think the yield should go up to, she really quit trying to stack after pollination. Day 68.


----------



## Jamexican (Oct 7, 2018)

*the first is the diesel/ mystery, and the lower is the gorilla blue #4*


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 8, 2018)

Bruce banner... day 54


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2018)

Couple from an up and coming breeder here in the UK, Resinheadsgenetics

Tropical Lassi
(Jaffa Caked Cookies x Yeti OG)
 
Smack in the face orange terps off this girl

Dirty Glue
(GG4 x Yeti OG)
 
Straight up old school deep hash on the nose


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 8, 2018)

Gelato 33 just at 6 weeks 12/12.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 8, 2018)

Some Girl Scout cookies bout to get smoked mmmm lemon meringue pie


----------



## ChevySwish (Oct 8, 2018)

Outdoor Gelato 33 x GSC bx1 I bred myself last season. Harvested these yesterday, pulled about 4lbs wet each we'll see the final in a week or twk


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> *Gorilla Glue #4*
> This bud will destroy a cheap plastic grinder lol
> View attachment 4211702
> 
> View attachment 4211700


Damn Red..just wow!


----------



## atxlsgun (Oct 9, 2018)

Got some trimming to do sunset sherbert


----------



## numberfour (Oct 9, 2018)

Pioneer Kush #4 - Greenpoint Seeds
(Bubba Kush x Stardawg)


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 9, 2018)

Ok first up is Digital Dream x SGKM this has at least 2 weeks left considering digital dream and the SGKM goes 10-11 weeks but well see when we get there. Anyways after is La Pure Kush by Hazeman looking forward to this looks amazing this comes down day one of week 10 the pics after are all of my 2 NorCal Fire Og from Cabin Fever these really looking forward to these come down start of week 11 want them to get a full 10 weeks considering its 9-10 week but we all know how that goes. Anyways hope you guys enjoy the pictures


----------



## Hop&Buds (Oct 10, 2018)

Lady Blue Cheese seeing her final sunset this evening at day 60


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Oct 10, 2018)

Death Star


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Oct 11, 2018)

Ghost Train Haze 1


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 12, 2018)

B-Witched. She might not be the frostiest but she's so pretty.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 12, 2018)

An auto....Blue Dream'matic with cat hair crown.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 12, 2018)

ChevySwish said:


> Outdoor Gelato 33 x GSC bx1 I bred myself last season. Harvested these yesterday, pulled about 4lbs wet each we'll see the final in a week or twk


Fuckinbomb!!


----------



## ILLwannabe (Oct 13, 2018)

Painkiller XL 1:1 CBD/THC


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Oct 13, 2018)

First of the gorilla cookies...


----------



## Hop&Buds (Oct 14, 2018)

Blue cheese tops about to start the cure


----------



## starboy420 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sunset sherbet day 37 in flower


----------



## mastrmasn (Oct 14, 2018)

White rhino taken last week another to go before chop. She’s even frostier now.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Oct 14, 2018)

Francos Lemon Cheese


----------



## torontoke (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodhi dank Sinatra f2


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Day 48 WIFI X Moontang


----------



## Deltagreen (Oct 14, 2018)

Wedding cake 
Does it look like I'm ready for harvest?


----------



## ChevySwish (Oct 15, 2018)

Deltagreen said:


> Wedding cake
> Does it look like I'm ready for harvest?View attachment 4215853 View attachment 4215854 View attachment 4215855 View attachment 4215857


I would let her go another 2-3 days (depending on personal preference) but when all the trichomes turn cloudy they have officially activated thc and will start turning Amber and slowly degrading potency. Take the colas that are ready and let the lowers sit for a few more days and take them one by one as they're ready. Namas'te


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 16, 2018)

Gelato 33


----------



## Deltagreen (Oct 16, 2018)

ChevySwish said:


> I would let her go another 2-3 days (depending on personal preference) but when all the trichomes turn cloudy they have officially activated thc and will start turning Amber and slowly degrading potency. Take the colas that are ready and let the lowers sit for a few more days and take them one by one as they're ready. Namas'te


Right on man, I think I'm going to let it go till this weekend. It smells so good, my whole backyard stinks from one plant. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> Gelato 33
> View attachment 4216748


that's a damn pretty girl


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 16, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that's a damn pretty girl


I looked under a loop and the frost is mostly cloudy with clear...so a bit longer, perhaps another week.


----------



## ChevySwish (Oct 16, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> I looked under a loop and the frost is mostly cloudy with clear...so a bit longer, perhaps another week.


Mostly frosty should be ready to go day by day, you can "hand craft" so to speak and chop bud by bud day by day as it's ready (makes trimming alot smoother Imo) or you can wait a few days and snack her all at once my guy, your call but let's get some looksies!


----------



## ChevySwish (Oct 16, 2018)

jeepster1993 said:


> I looked under a loop and the frost is mostly cloudy with clear...so a bit longer, perhaps another week.


Yo my bad I got you guys mixed up


----------



## leather lungs (Oct 16, 2018)

Gogi og 8 weeks


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hairiest_Stamen said:


> View attachment 4215141 First of the gorilla cookies...


how does the gorilla cookies taste got a pack but haven't had chance to grow them


----------



## leather lungs (Oct 17, 2018)

Cobra lips 10 weeks


----------



## mastrmasn (Oct 17, 2018)

Better pics from the last one


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 17, 2018)

My white widow she's at week 6 of flower


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 17, 2018)

This run was fun coming down this week this is week 10 the first 2 are ssc x sgkm and after winter rose. starting to get some purple in there


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 17, 2018)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Day 48 WIFI X Moontang


So pretty!!


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Oct 17, 2018)

darkzero2 said:


> how does the gorilla cookies taste got a pack but haven't had chance to grow them


Havent tried it yet.... stuff is hanging now, harvesting over a week or so two branches at a time.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Venus55 said:


> So pretty!!


Thanks, new strain for me. Smells fantastic. Really fattening up


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 17, 2018)

Dancehall/Cherrygasm


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Oct 18, 2018)

Haven't posted in a while.. Some chemdawg from seed, 27 days in


----------



## Hop&Buds (Oct 18, 2018)

Posted earlier in the week but didn’t realize how much better the buds looked without having the the flash on


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## leather lungs (Oct 18, 2018)

10 weeks flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2018)

Dry bud of lvtk


----------



## Hairiest_Stamen (Oct 19, 2018)

More gorilla cookies...


----------



## leather lungs (Oct 19, 2018)

Raspberry hashplant 10 weeks


----------



## leather lungs (Oct 19, 2018)

Sunshinedaydream 7 weeks flower


----------



## numberfour (Oct 19, 2018)

Goji x Sunshine Daydream bagseed #2
 

Pioneer Kush #5


----------



## Moflow (Oct 19, 2018)

Paradise Seeds Sensi Star original 10 year cut from seed.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 19, 2018)

darkzero2 said:


> This run was fun coming down this week this is week 10 the first 2 are ssc x sgkm and after winter rose. starting to get some purple in there
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217138 View attachment 4217139 View attachment 4217140


Major fox tailing going on there


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 19, 2018)

Day 54, WIFI X Moontang, in the front, yellowing plants Bruce Banner. Probably not going to see day62


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2018)

Couple phenos of Slymball i took pics of today


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 19, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Couple phenos of Slymball i took pics of today View attachment 4218282 View attachment 4218283 View attachment 4218284 View attachment 4218285


That frost Looks killer, I got tpr and silver blaze coming, kinda wish I got the slymball now, there’s always next time


----------



## mastrmasn (Oct 19, 2018)

NL nearing 60 days.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 19, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> That frost Looks killer, I got tpr and silver blaze coming, kinda wish I got the slymball now, there’s always next time


The Silver Blaze throws down frost too. Tpr will be getting a big pheno hunt to make the f2s in the spring


----------



## Coloradoclear (Oct 19, 2018)

leather lungs said:


> View attachment 4217888 10 weeks flower


I should have never let my church go


----------



## macsnax (Oct 19, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> Couple phenos of Slymball i took pics of today View attachment 4218282 View attachment 4218283 View attachment 4218284 View attachment 4218285


That's it, I'm going to have to get a pack of those. I keep seeing pics and there's been some really nice plants.


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 20, 2018)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Major fox tailing going on there


I know its genetic in certain phenos outdoors its a different story. This is from the original SSC grow https://www.rollitup.org/t/darkzero-grow-season.959136/page-3#post-14396919


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 20, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> The Silver Blaze throws down frost too. Tpr will be getting a big pheno hunt to make the f2s in the springView attachment 4218306


This strain really caught my eye, are all the offspring purple? coz every picture I seen, the buds are that dark purple or green swith the purple through, what sort of phenos could I find? And one last question what is the high like? Thanks mate


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 20, 2018)

This is a pure sativa Island Sweet Skunk. 5 weeks into a slow flowering with about another month to go.
The smell...

Wasn't sure it would frost, being a pure sativa, but...


----------



## JohnnyD870 (Oct 21, 2018)

Some test buds from first grow (AK47 Extreme)


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dry bud of lvtk
> View attachment 4217894


My man!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 21, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> This strain really caught my eye, are all the offspring purple? coz every picture I seen, the buds are that dark purple or green swith the purple through, what sort of phenos could I find? And one last question what is the high like? Thanks mate


Probably get a quicker response on docs thread he isn't on riu much these days(busy dude) with the tpr a green pheno is far more rare to find than a purple one, very indica high from the tpr ime, body stone kinda bud


----------



## sensi8739 (Oct 21, 2018)

Jedi OG pheno 6 of 6 (not harvested in numerical order.):


----------



## starboy420 (Oct 23, 2018)

Update  46 days in flower


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Oct 23, 2018)

Oni's Papaya Cake. End week 3


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 24, 2018)

Gelato 33.
Getting really close.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 24, 2018)

Slymball lowers


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

a couple of autos i'm running in the vault comparative, first is brooklyn sunshine
 
this is bluedreamatic
 
autos have come a long fucking way in the last couple of years, i used to just not have any use for them, but they just keep getting better and better


----------



## starboy420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a couple of autos i'm running in the vault comparative, first is brooklyn sunshine
> View attachment 4221469
> this is bluedreamatic
> View attachment 4221470
> autos have come a long fucking way in the last couple of years, i used to just not have any use for them, but they just keep getting better and better


I've never tried autos but I'm very curious just received my new beans for next run so maybe try a few autos next year


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 25, 2018)

starboy420 said:


> I've never tried autos but I'm very curious just received my new beans for next run so maybe try a few autos next year


i've kind of been thinking about ordering some bda seeds and using colloidal silver on a few, see if i can get a big bag of seeds, and do a sea of green auto run, cram around 50 of them in my flower tent and running the light 20 hours a day


----------



## starboy420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've kind of been thinking about ordering some bda seeds and using colloidal silver on a few, see if i can get a big bag of seeds, and do a sea of green auto run, cram around 50 of them in my flower tent and running the light 20 hours a day


My next run


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 25, 2018)

I have some Humboldt seed org Blue Dream CBD in my 3x3 tent now. 
We are 3 weeks from seeds.


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 25, 2018)

Harvested 2 days from a full 12 weeks Digital Dream x SGKM in flower smelled like blueberry lemonade but now the lemon terps are coming off it.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 26, 2018)

Well...
It is the start of harvest time for the Gelato 33.
I am cutting them down over days, I do not like to trim, so I prolong it over a week.
This..is also when the smell is the worst and out of the filtered tent.

This is an untrimmed top. There are about a dozen of these. The sticky is mostly cloudy with just a slight few red.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 26, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've kind of been thinking about ordering some bda seeds and using colloidal silver on a few, see if i can get a big bag of seeds, and do a sea of green auto run, cram around 50 of them in my flower tent and running the light 20 hours a day


That's a pretty good idea. Your the first I've heard mention of reversing an auto. Let's us know how it works out, if you do it.


----------



## GroErr (Oct 27, 2018)

A couple of frosties coming up at day 34 from flip

Blue Harley BX1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1

 

Dream Ripper BX1

 

Cheers


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 27, 2018)

Todays harvest was 3 more tops.


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 27, 2018)

Dinafem Gorilla growing under 285 watts of led, photo taken on day 40 of 12/12 with 3/4 weeks to go. More images in my diary.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 27, 2018)

Space Monkey 


Goji chuck


----------



## GanJaGawD (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## URaDEADBEATdad (Oct 28, 2018)

This was a tasty treat; Lucid Blue but nothing like some of these pics, but im not an expert and have never done a indoor grow. The second pic was a SSD and gave me fits the whole way but turned out OK.


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 28, 2018)

Week 12 winter Rose Outdoor true to the name going strong near finishing we've been thru some temps this grow from 100's in summer to low 30's at night now


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah baby!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Oct 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4224025
> 
> View attachment 4224027


Wow what’s that @Tangerine_ ??

Big, Beautiful n FOSTY!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 30, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Wow what’s that @Tangerine_ ??
> 
> Big, Beautiful n FOSTY!


Thanks! Its Eagle Scout from GPS. (Forum cut x Stardawg)


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 30, 2018)

I may have to pop some eagle scout next.....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 30, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I may have to pop some eagle scout next.....
> 
> View attachment 4224787


Definitely one of the standouts. That Jelly Pie is no slouch either (judging from the grows I've seen)
Happy growing


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pistils finally turning fully pink/peach the second and third pics are of outdoor ssc x sgkm more og leaning it did get attacked by worms early in the season but survived


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4224025
> 
> View attachment 4224027


Wow!! Now that’s some serious ICE!!


----------



## starboy420 (Nov 2, 2018)

starboy420 said:


> Update View attachment 4220417 46 days in flower


Day 56 still no ambers been in flush for couple days sunset sherbet


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 3, 2018)

Almost, but not quite.


----------



## GroErr (Nov 4, 2018)

A few related frosties (all have the same Blue Ripper BX1 male father), current run at day 42/6 weeks from flip


Blue Harley BX1

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid BX1

 

Blue Ripper BX2

 

Dream Ripper BX1 (day 36)

 

Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 4, 2018)

Purple urkle x cherry cookies


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

Platinum Dosido


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

Alien Rift


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

Alien OG


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

Agent Orange


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

Bruce Banner 3


----------



## Blue back (Nov 4, 2018)

Palpitine


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 4, 2018)

inspector lestrade by docs dank early week 4


----------



## leather lungs (Nov 5, 2018)

Cut today. Could have went longer but had to make room.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 5, 2018)

leather lungs said:


> Cut today. Could have went longer but had to make room.View attachment 4227825


My cobra lips went 13 weeks as well


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 5, 2018)

Dinafem - Gorilla Day 54 12/12 larf bud at the bottom of the plant keeping a few larfy buds incase I reveg after harvest


----------



## leather lungs (Nov 6, 2018)

Raspberry Hashplant 13 weeks


----------



## leather lungs (Nov 6, 2018)

Bottom bud. Raspberry hashplant 13 weeks.


----------



## Notillcanna96 (Nov 6, 2018)

HERES FROSTY. BEST CANNABIS IN THE BAYSTATE. ASK AROUND. Super Coated Chunker  best cannabis in the bay state ask around.Another FROSTY shot  Last months outdoor


----------



## gwheels (Nov 6, 2018)

my outside stuff didnt get as frosty but malawi x panama just finished outside...in Canada. Global warming lets your Sativa finish.
I have to admit after my train wreck grow i am kind of scared of it. That shit almost made me chop down my plants at veg week 6. PARANOID MUCH !!!.
And I am an old man. Weed hasn't made me paranoid in decades.


----------



## gwheels (Nov 6, 2018)

Notillcanna96 said:


> HERES FROSTY. BEST CANNABIS IN THE BAYSTATE. ASK AROUND. View attachment 4228288Super Coated Chunker View attachment 4228287 best cannabis in the bay state ask around.View attachment 4228290Another FROSTY shot View attachment 4228292 Last months outdoor


That last pic is stellar. With the spider. !!! well done sir.


----------



## Notillcanna96 (Nov 6, 2018)

gwheels said:


> That last pic is stellar. With the spider. !!! well done sir.


Thanks man! Keep it growing!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2018)

Having a decent run this time and couldn't pick a fostiest


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Texas butter day 22, yes frost like this early on, something good is coming, this is the standout pheno so far. I have a crack in m lens, will take a better pic soon


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Nov 6, 2018)

Franco's Lemon Cheese


----------



## Clarky16 (Nov 7, 2018)

Fugue State. Mephisto


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 7, 2018)

A clone only I named casper. Small yields of the densest lemon plege cookiefunk rocks. Absolutely delicious weed, but super finicky. Last run for her. She will be missed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 8, 2018)

sour diesel, week 5. one of the pissiest bitches i've grown, hates everything, and still smells so fucking good


----------



## darkzero2 (Nov 8, 2018)

These are Winter Rose f1 I harvested over the weekend the last pic is dd x sgkm i had left on stem after harvested few weeks before


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## leather lungs (Nov 8, 2018)

Deep psychosis x dream beaver 9 weeks


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 9, 2018)

Lethal Jack which was Lethal Purple x Jack Flash. These were some of the first seeds I bought. They have been in the fridge for years. Made by Forest Door Seed Co. I never could find any info on em. 8 weeks in. Nice deep hazey blueberry smell. Just bumping the bush and it stinks like blueberries.


----------



## Bodean (Nov 9, 2018)

Hyperglue x Blue Magoo. 5th week.


----------



## HappyxFace (Nov 11, 2018)

frosty  enjoy, strain : Happy Week 7


----------



## jtrizzy (Nov 11, 2018)

WW week 8 auto


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 11, 2018)

chb444220 said:


> holy shit huh... wow.. Looks like u wet ur leaves/plant.. and threw a bag of sugar at it!! lol i can see why u made it ur avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!! Fuckin NICE man!! what strain is that?? thats sum crazy lookin shit!! theres frost EVERYWHERE!! i bet even the soil on the bottom has some frost on it!!


He dis spray it with water


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 11, 2018)

A lil early, but not too bad for day 30:


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> A lil early, but not too bad for day 30:
> View attachment 4231403


very nice...looks like a haze cross, maybe?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 11, 2018)

GPS jelly pie


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 11, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> A lil early, but not too bad for day 30:
> View attachment 4231403


Wow that is one of the frostiest I have ever seen.. ....and there is no water added for effect lol


----------



## GroErr (Nov 11, 2018)

Some frosty ladies coming up at day 48 from flip

Blue Harley BX1 (Blue Ripper x Harlequin)

 

Blue Ripper BX2 (Blueberry x JTR)

 

Cheers


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Nov 12, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Some frosty ladies coming up at day 48 from flip
> 
> Blue Harley BX1 (Blue Ripper x Harlequin)
> 
> ...


Very nice they look like snowmen haha what type of nute do u use in flowering?lighting?


----------



## GroErr (Nov 12, 2018)

DirtyDogs446 said:


> Very nice they look like snowmen haha what type of nute do u use in flowering?lighting?


Thanks yeah a couple of frosty one's from seed. I'm in 50/50 soil & pro-mix and do supplemental feeds as they go into flowering, just some AN A&B. Lights are Cree 3590 LED's @30w/sq.ft.


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## darkzero2 (Nov 12, 2018)

So Cal Master Kush x Afghan week 8 almost done smells like Lime and Pineapples


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Nov 12, 2018)

Franco's Lemon Cheese


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 12, 2018)

Moving some plants & fookin broke a lil bottom of purple urkle x cherry cookies-still a couple weeks to go


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 12, 2018)

Am curious to see the rest of the hairs go orange . . . Kind of looks like a flag on top, Pebble Pusher week 8


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 12, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Moving some plants & fookin broke a lil bottom of purple urkle x cherry cookies-still a couple weeks to goView attachment 4232179 View attachment 4232182 View attachment 4232184


Amazing!


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 12, 2018)

Key Lime Pie....greenhouse grown


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 13, 2018)

Early sample buds from *Dinafems Gorilla strain. *
Some day these will build a wall.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 13, 2018)

My Deputy from GPS probably deserves a shot..

Sky Dweller turned out pretty nice

Cannaventure Seeds offered up some pretty frosty models as well..

Cheap Thrills

Las Vegas Triangle Kush..this is my favorite daytime smoke, absolutely woderful
Cookie Wreck..trainwreck pheno. Some of the densest bud I've grown, a grinder is a must


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Blue back (Nov 14, 2018)

Platinum Dosido


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 14, 2018)

Done with the grow. took almost 10 weeks.


----------



## petert (Nov 14, 2018)

Blue Dream.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 15, 2018)

I know this is a dumb question but I am new to this. How do i like a photo or post?


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 15, 2018)

Thug Pugs , Purple Drank Breath 
Day 63 Second Pheno of Purple Drank Breath 
Day 63 
Purple punch Day 63 
Random Bag seed found in a batch of Sunset Sherbet by Cannastar. 
Day 63


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 15, 2018)

Shady5388 said:


> I know this is a dumb question but I am new to this. How do i like a photo or post?


It’s a the bottom right corner, but if you’re really new you won’t be able to like anything for a few days.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 15, 2018)

Ok thanks. Yes I am really new


----------



## Lola Grows (Nov 15, 2018)

Shady5388 said:


> Ok thanks. Yes I am really new


 You’re welcome, and welcome to RIU. It’s some great information along with some really awesome growers here.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 15, 2018)

Micky Kush HGNW Day 43


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 16, 2018)

Texas butter day 30


----------



## Blue back (Nov 16, 2018)

Platinum Dosido the new batch


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Nov 16, 2018)

Franco's Lemon Cheese & Jack The Ripper


----------



## Mafiaal (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh i wanna play! Although some here have me beat! Lol.


----------



## main cola (Nov 16, 2018)

Slyme Cookies doing her thing


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 16, 2018)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> Franco's Lemon Cheese & Jack The RipperView attachment 4234209 View attachment 4234210


Your Jack the Ripper is the male used in cross to make Micky Kush


----------



## Mafiaal (Nov 16, 2018)

How about some trimmed bud while it’s drying!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 17, 2018)

C99 X Lemon Skunk (by @bobqp ). Harvested a little early but worth a post. No editing and no flash.


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Nov 17, 2018)

Day 52. 
Smallest side bud on plant. 
Pineapple Express clone.
Not the greatest by any means. But yet not the very worst.


----------



## bobqp (Nov 17, 2018)

Lucky Luke said:


> C99 X Lemon Skunk (by @bobqp ). Harvested a little early but worth a post. No editing and no flash.
> View attachment 4234525


Nice bud lukey


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> Slyme Cookies doing her thingView attachment 4234346 View attachment 4234347 View attachment 4234348


I can imagine making some BHO with that YUMMY!


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2018)

Some frosties coming up to harvest in the next few days, day 55 from flip 

Blue Harley

 

Blue Ripper x Blue Pyramid

 

Blue Ripper P1

 

Blue Ripper P2

 

Cheers


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Nov 17, 2018)

Getting closer.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 17, 2018)

Lowers on Micky Kush


----------



## Xs121 (Nov 17, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Some frosties coming up to harvest in the next few days, day 55 from flip
> 
> Blue Harley
> 
> ...


I like that Blue Ripper P2, that dark purple calyx looks yummy


----------



## Blue back (Nov 17, 2018)

Alien Rift


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 17, 2018)

Sled Dawg.. Orange trichs since day 1. Straight gas and heavy-hitter, but very unstable I have 2 5packs damn near every1 hermed


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thought i should show them all. I know its over crowded. I got a lil too excited and dropped 3 different strains at once. Wasnt thinkin


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## doniawon (Nov 17, 2018)

White nightmare


----------



## GroErr (Nov 17, 2018)

Xs121 said:


> I like that Blue Ripper P2, that dark purple calyx looks yummy


Cheers, she came through with a nice fade and colours in the last couple of weeks, blueberry hash smells, should be tasty


----------



## Deltagreen (Nov 17, 2018)

Outdoor Wedding Cake


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 17, 2018)

Halfway with the butter, this will be sticky stuff


----------



## main cola (Nov 18, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I can imagine making some BHO with that YUMMY!


That sounds really good..never tried making any hash from her yet..I bet she returns well


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 18, 2018)

Only 42 days from the flip and 23 days since flowers actually started. At least 5 weeks to go but I felt like I had to share.

Karma Genetics - White OG (SFV OG Kush x The White)

 

Cheers


----------



## jeepster1993 (Nov 19, 2018)

Island Sweet Skunk.
15% to 20% red to cloudy sticky.
Harvest time.

Ahhh...the smell of pure sativa skunk...


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Magnum Opus (Aficionados)
"Jenner Pheno"

Strongest OG Kush type smoke I've ever had. Super sticky and pure gas nose. 
   


Star Pupil x Blue Magoo (Mass Medicals)
 

Star Pupil x Goji OG (Mass medicals) unreleased
"Dark Purple Pheno"
  

Cookies n Chem (GPS)
"Widows Cut"
Starfighter Pheno
OGKB dom


----------



## soxfantony312 (Nov 19, 2018)

Beautiful shots!!!Is this thread for pre-dry/cure only?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Magnum Opus (Aficionados)
> "Jenner Pheno"
> 
> Strongest OG Kush type smoke I've ever had. Super sticky and pure gas nose.
> ...


Amazing


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 19, 2018)

Day 35
Grape og 

Gorilla bomb


Different pheno


Texas Butter (stretchy purple stem pheno)


Blackwater


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 35
> Grape og View attachment 4235831
> 
> Gorilla bomb
> ...



Eeeewweeeeeee that gorilla bomb looks heavy.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 19, 2018)

Couple of bag seeds i bred full of seeds a while ago


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Eeeewweeeeeee that gorilla bomb looks heavy.


Smells of orange chocolate very sticky, fits it’s description pretty well, that Magnus opus u have looks insane, the colours and frost is second to none


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 19, 2018)

One of the plants before harvest


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Smells of orange chocolate very sticky, fits it’s description pretty well, that Magnus opus u have looks insane, the colours and frost is second to none


Hell yeah. I love orange and choc mixed scents. Ive smoked gorilla bomb from a buddy who run it. His pheno hit every mark except yield. But I dont think vegged near long enough before flip. And hes kinda green. So I'm sure it was mostly grower error on the yield. But the smoke was incredible. I tried to get a cut from him. But he flowered the seed plant. And didnt keep cuts. The mag op was the first pheno I run of it. I have one in flower now. That's going the opposite way. Shes throwing out reds, pinks, yellows. Nice fall colors.


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 19, 2018)

Cannarado Apple Juice freebies...Apple Chem


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 19, 2018)

HGNW Micky Kush..wrapping all the way down


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Nov 20, 2018)

I really screwed the first 3 weeks of this ripley og from mephisto, wont be a heavy harvest by any means but trich production hasnt faltered atall. I also didnt feed any base nute this run lol. Living organic soil with super basic inputs and additives (microbes enzymes and micros etc.)


----------



## Blue back (Nov 20, 2018)

Agent Orange week 10


----------



## doniawon (Nov 20, 2018)

Sin nightmare og


----------



## onegreenthumb (Nov 20, 2018)

day 35 green crack
 
I have a couple of em


----------



## Opie1971 (Nov 21, 2018)

onegreenthumb said:


> day 35 green crack
> View attachment 4236454
> I have a couple of em
> View attachment 4236455


I think maybe, that's more than a couple eh? Lol. Looking good man!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 21, 2018)

Day 45 - Still 4 or 5 weeks out


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 21, 2018)

Blue back said:


> Platinum DosidoView attachment 4232999 View attachment 4233000


Nice


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 21, 2018)

Another Cannarado Apple Juice freebie..Apple Chem


----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Shady5388 (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Blue back (Nov 21, 2018)

No more Platinum Dosido pics. She flipped out on me 3 weeks in. I could have picked off all the banana's but I'm not chance'n it. I trashed it and I might as well thrash the clones too. I never want to have another knocked up seeded grow.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Nov 22, 2018)

Shady5388 said:


> View attachment 4234902


How did you order their seeds from seeds here now?


----------



## soxfantony312 (Nov 22, 2018)

Some original glue after about 6 weeks curing. Some of the dopest dope I've ever smoked


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2018)

slymeball 12


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 23, 2018)

another Slymeball from the recent phenohunt


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 23, 2018)

purdy


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Boatguy (Nov 23, 2018)

Dr.D81 said:


> View attachment 4237558 another Slymeball from the recent phenohunt


Even those fans look frosty! Awesome work sir.


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 23, 2018)

My 28 days from switch Kritikal Bilbo.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 24, 2018)

Texas Butter day 40
Not the best looking, right now, kinda looks like it’s about too surprise me


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 24, 2018)

Compared to these Texas butters


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 24, 2018)

OP must've had the frostiest buds since he misspelled frostiest.


----------



## Blue back (Nov 24, 2018)

Alien Rift pre-cure


----------



## Blue back (Nov 24, 2018)

Some frosting!! Nug run BB3 BHO. Yeah Baby!!! Almost White.


----------



## godboss (Nov 24, 2018)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


 Good Lord! Respect my friend!


----------



## godboss (Nov 24, 2018)

chb444220 said:


> lmfao.. wow.. i didnt kno u could actually grow catnip!! lmfao. thats funny. a good idea too. lol. yeaa, once my plants start budding.. no more spraying water. lol. i get paranoid of mold as well.
> 
> ". no more spraying water. lol. i get paranoid of mold as well."
> 
> ...


----------



## greencropper (Nov 25, 2018)

pollen chuck IHG Timeless Montage(Mendo Montage x Do-si-dos) x GDP x Mosca C99


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 25, 2018)

day 41 this shit is bananas lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 27, 2018)

Another week on this grape og, smells of grape candy, hoping the smells translates to taste.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 27, 2018)

Does this fan leaf qualify as a sugar leaf?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 27, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Does this fan leaf qualify as a sugar leaf?
> 
> View attachment 4239859


Frostay!!!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Nov 27, 2018)

The flowers aren't bad either


----------



## main cola (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Nov 27, 2018)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4239875


Is that a CV plant?


----------



## main cola (Nov 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Is that a CV plant?


SinCity.. Slyme Cookies


----------



## macsnax (Nov 27, 2018)

main cola said:


> SinCity.. Slyme Cookies


Nice


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 27, 2018)

Sone frosties around


----------



## Xs121 (Nov 30, 2018)

My contribution to this thread


White Widow


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 30, 2018)

Some Texas butter and grape og


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 30, 2018)

White Widow finishing strong. Water only living soil. Cheers!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Nov 30, 2018)

Queens Gown and Karamelo


Size matters ...LOL


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 1, 2018)

Some of the girls looking fine on day 46 
Texas butter
Grape og 
Blackwater


----------



## darkzero2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Pa-Nature said:


> Queens Gown and Karamelo
> View attachment 4241452
> 
> Size matters ...LOL
> View attachment 4241454


whats Queens Gown looks amazing


----------



## Pa-Nature (Dec 1, 2018)

darkzero2 said:


> whats Queens Gown looks amazing


Bubba kush x MSOL (Nevelles skunk x lemon thai )


----------



## Pa-Nature (Dec 1, 2018)

here is MSOl at door size ...height ......5 feet wide
She will get to 10 feet EASY


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 1, 2018)

I Was breaking up a couple lower nugs over coffee this morning to see how this round went and grabbed a couple shots

Donkey Butter



Shot in the grinder


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 1, 2018)

nurrgle said:


> I Was breaking up a couple lower nugs over coffee this morning to see how this round went and grabbed a couple shots
> 
> Donkey Butter
> 
> View attachment 4241753


qualifies as frostie for sure...nice work


----------



## fragileassassin (Dec 1, 2018)

My first grow and I'm blown away with what I've grown so far. Just hit 6 weeks in.
Black widow and some grape shit I have no idea what it is, but it smells like fruity pebbles.


----------



## Venus55 (Dec 1, 2018)

Some pretty pre harvest shots of the Chrystal Rain I came across and hadn’t posted


----------



## westcoast420 (Dec 1, 2018)

I think theres a bud under this frost somewhere..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 1, 2018)

westcoast420 said:


> I think theres a bud under this frost somewhere..
> View attachment 4242110 View attachment 4242111


Looks like the snow falling around here...


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 2, 2018)

frosty...….    day 47


----------



## elkamino (Dec 2, 2018)

Mephisto Toof Decay


----------



## macsnax (Dec 2, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4242523
> Mephisto Toof Decay


Damn, I guess one of there days I'm going to have to see what mephisto is all about. Those are probably the best looking auto nugs I've seen.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 3, 2018)

Texas butter lower 

 
Grape og
Day 48


----------



## Blue back (Dec 3, 2018)

Bruce Banner 3  28 days


----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)

Blue back said:


> Bruce Banner 3 View attachment 4242938 28 days


Who's the breeder?


----------



## Blue back (Dec 3, 2018)

Dark Horse genetics. OG Kush x Strawberry Diesel. 10 weeks 80% sativa 20 indica 23 to 29% THC


----------



## Blue back (Dec 3, 2018)

It's my profile pic. Not that good of pic. But that shit is rock solid.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)

Blue back said:


> Dark Horse genetics. OG Kush x Strawberry Diesel. 10 weeks 80% sativa 20 indica 23 to 29% THC


I was just curious, I've been growing bb for a while. I have an unopened pack from their new release in the last year too. Still one of most potent I've grown.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I was just curious, I've been growing bb for a while. I have an unopened pack from their new release in the last year too. Still one of most potent I've grown.


I’ll second that. Not the greatest bag appeal, but she knocks my socks off and I start tearing my shirt off...oh wait


----------



## greencropper (Dec 4, 2018)

pollen chuck Big Buddha UK Cheese x Dutch Passion Blueberry x Federation Mikado x Cannarado Barney Rubble(FPOG x Orange Cookies)


----------



## leather lungs (Dec 4, 2018)

Black SS / dream beaver. 8 weeks


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 4, 2018)

Vanilla Ice & Amnesia Both Day 51


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 5, 2018)

Some grape og and Texas butter day 51


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2018)

getting there @ day 43

Meltdown


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 5, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4242754
> Texas butter lower
> 
> View attachment 4242755
> ...


swear to god i thought that said "texas butt lover".......wtf is wrong with these breeders?.....oh, wtf is wrong with my glasses?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> swear to god i thought that said "texas butt lover".......wtf is wrong with these breeders?.....oh, wtf is wrong with my glasses?


Time for a new prescription?


----------



## elkamino (Dec 5, 2018)

Another Toof Decay. I’v never been an auto guy but these Mephisto plants are impressive. I was away from my grow during late flower and had some serious bud rot that caused me to toss all my main colas. But the lowers are solid and Stoney, with a surprisingly attractive aroma of overripe fruit and baby poo.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 5, 2018)

Bagseed


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

Lovely looking bagseed man. Do you know what it is?


----------



## elkamino (Dec 5, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Lovely looking bagseed man. Do you know what it is?


No idea. From a MT friend who’s collected seeds from bags of dank for years, all in the same dish, from various dealers for a few decades.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2018)

I have a pretty good random collection too. Lol


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 5, 2018)

White OG - Day 59 of flower. ~ 14 days to go


----------



## Blue back (Dec 5, 2018)

Alien Rift day 30


----------



## Deltagreen (Dec 5, 2018)

Animal Cookies


----------



## numberfour (Dec 6, 2018)

Mint Julep
 

Strawberry Sour Larry
 

Di Frutti #3


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 6, 2018)

Day 53


----------



## numberfour (Dec 7, 2018)

MAC #3 from seed
 

Wedding Cake BX1
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3
 

Adhesive #3


----------



## primobozo (Dec 7, 2018)

nurrgle said:


> I Was breaking up a couple lower nugs over coffee this morning to see how this round went and grabbed a couple shots
> 
> Donkey Butter
> 
> ...


Hey, that's cheating, the rest of us are growing plant's, your just growing trichomes. 




Shit looks fire, hats off to you my friend.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 7, 2018)

Black D.O.G. End of week 5. 1st pic under 1k hps 2nd under the supplemental T5ho


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 7, 2018)

Amnesia & Northern Lights x Blueberry Both Day 54


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 9, 2018)

Grape og 
Day 54


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Dec 10, 2018)

Update on my "dwarf" ripley og from mephisto and last pic is of of my alien vs. triangle from mephisto aswell. No base nutes. Not bad for some fkd up autos, a 150 hps and some dollar stor led bulbs.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 11, 2018)

Vanilla Ice  Northern Lights x Blueberry  Amnesia  all Day 58


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 11, 2018)

Was doing a typical photo shoot tonight for my journal and as luck would have it, managed to get a really good one! It's kind of big so click on it 
Karma Genetics White OG V2.0 grown by yours truly.
Flowering Day 65 - Guessing 1 more week or so.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 12, 2018)

White Wizard #5- Frosty707Seeds
(White Fx x Bwiz Bx)
 
One of the plants in the 1212 from seed tent, shes caked head to toe.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 12, 2018)

Same plant above 7 days apart Kush Inc 《SfV x Socal Master Kush》
 
These 3 plants are double Whitedawg above 《the white x Whitedawg 》


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 12, 2018)

Orange daiquiri Lowers
Orange cookies x Grape Pie


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 12, 2018)

Ghost train Haze Side


----------



## Blue back (Dec 12, 2018)

Banner day 37


----------



## Blue back (Dec 12, 2018)

Aurora Indica also day 37


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 12, 2018)

Blue back said:


> Aurora Indica also day 37View attachment 4248139


Put that baby on a black backgroud and ya got the milky way


----------



## Blue back (Dec 12, 2018)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> Put that baby on a black backgroud and ya got the milky way


First run of Aurora. The smell is quit unique. It's basically Northern Lights with a little Afghan thrown in. Looks like a keeper


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 12, 2018)

Blue back said:


> First run of Aurora. The smell is quit unique. It's basically Northern Lights with a little Afghan thrown in. Looks like a keeper


Ive got a Northern Lights x blueberry , she is a hell of a plant due harvest Christmas week , smells pretty unique like a fruity catpiss


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 12, 2018)

Northern Lights X Blueberry , starting to colour up a bit now and getting a fresh blurberry smell more each day .


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 13, 2018)

Grape og day 58

it’s getting close to chop, start to fade nice and go alittle purple, but I’m glad I took cuts of this. They will be getting bigger pots next time.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 13, 2018)

Tahoe Og x Tres Dawg 

Tre Og 

Topdawg


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 14, 2018)

Cream d mint exotic gentix.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 14, 2018)

Citral glue ethos gentics.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 14, 2018)

Yesterday grape og day 59


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Hop&Buds (Dec 14, 2018)

7 week cure on an organic outdoor bluecheese run. Not to shabby for how wet this fall was in the Northeast


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 14, 2018)

Cookies n Cream purple pheno.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 15, 2018)

Amnesia & Northern Lights x Blueberry both day 62 , Harvest day for the Amnesia


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 15, 2018)

Triple Chocolate Chip #4 Exotic Gentix deep purple pheno.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 15, 2018)

MAC #3
 

Mint Julep


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 15, 2018)

Triple Chocolate Chip #1 TubOfLove pheno still 10 days out.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 15, 2018)

Black D.O.G. start week 7


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 15, 2018)

Death Star start week 7


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 15, 2018)

White Widow at harvest, around 9 weeks. Water only soil mix.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 15, 2018)

1. Grape og getting chopped tonight
2. Texas butter (banana pheno)
3. Blackwater prob another week


----------



## Javadog (Dec 16, 2018)

I am running my Cali Connection GSC again:
 
Can't really do it justice as usual. :0)

As long as I am here, took down NL X Skunk last night:
 
It is a freebie from Attitude. (nailed the Christmas Promo again this year...one pack got me a slew!)

Take care,

JD


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 16, 2018)

Grape og (Cali connection) day 61 how’s the colour coming through at the base of trichomes, beautiful you just know it will be full of flavour


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 16, 2018)

Ceasar Exotix gentic. Triple og x gg4. going in the jar for a couple weeks..if i can wait. lol.


----------



## promedz (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 16, 2018)

Bubble bomb day 62


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 16, 2018)

And then this happened


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 16, 2018)

Blackwater day 62


----------



## promedz (Dec 16, 2018)

Chocolate mint og


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 17, 2018)

Northern Lights x Blueberry Day 64 starting to get a purple/blue hue ,smells like the freshest blueberries you have ever smelt .Drying NLxBB broken stem great excuse to give her a tasting & Amnesia drying well.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 17, 2018)

Triple Chocolate Chip flexin day 70 chop.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 17, 2018)

White OG at day 71. She's coming down tomorrow.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 17, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> View attachment 4250714


Wow, that is the most beautiful thing I've seen today.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 17, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> View attachment 4250714


Dat is a _*Frosty Bitch! *_Very NICE!


----------



## Hop&Buds (Dec 18, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> View attachment 4250714


Looks like it was grown outside with the size and structure. Well done. What is your lighting set up?


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 18, 2018)

Hop&Buds said:


> Looks like it was grown outside with the size and structure. Well done. What is your lighting set up?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 18, 2018)

I saw this on qb diy u have like 16 qb right?
Wow great looking plant.


----------



## promedz (Dec 18, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> View attachment 4251108


beautiful job... im in love wait i just noticed them are lights all around it... beast set up man


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 18, 2018)

Yup...16 QB 288's.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 18, 2018)

Can’t wait to try these 
T b 

 

Grape og


----------



## Black Thumb (Dec 18, 2018)

I feel like it should be who has the lowest humidity grow, show your trichs to prove it.


----------



## promedz (Dec 18, 2018)

Black Thumb said:


> I feel like it should be who has the lowest humidity grow, show your trichs to prove it.


i dont care much for low humidity just like i dont care for too high humidity, but for the most part 50-60 is fine for me


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 19, 2018)

Gorilla bomb day 66


----------



## Blue back (Dec 19, 2018)

Alien Rift day 44


----------



## Blue back (Dec 19, 2018)

Bruce Banner 3 44


----------



## Daveindiego (Dec 19, 2018)

Chem Dawg. Day 52


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 19, 2018)

in house genetics platinum s1


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Dec 20, 2018)

Kush Inc


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 20, 2018)

Lemon Lotus 
 
 
Kush x c99
 

They are both 36 days from flip.

Cheers


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 20, 2018)

Blim Burn GSC was a freebee couple years back.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 20, 2018)

Some grape og getting ready for Christmas Day smells like grape perfume


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 22, 2018)

Northern Lights x Blueberry Day 69 , starting harvest tomorrow


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 22, 2018)

citral glue.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 22, 2018)

triple chocolate chip couldnt wait for full cure oh well lol.


----------



## NoviceKing (Dec 23, 2018)

Start of 5th week..RQS’s ak


----------



## OzCocoLoco (Dec 23, 2018)

Dark Star Kush x Apollo 11


----------



## numberfour (Dec 23, 2018)

Di Frutti #3 
 

Adhesive #1


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 23, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4253352 triple chocolate chip couldnt wait for full cure oh well lol.


Does it have a chocolate smell/taste ?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2018)

Really complex smell.Hazlenut cream and piney og fuel too. Its super potent and taste amazing like pine and sweet like a cookie. When you open the jar stinks up the whole house lol. My favorite smoke. I have to becareful not to smoke to much makes me a lil paronoid its so strong.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 23, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Really complex smell.Hazlenut cream and piney og fuel too. Its super potent and taste amazing like pine and sweet like a cookie. When you open the jar stinks up the whole house lol. My favorite smoke. I have to becareful not to smoke to much makes me a lil paronoid its so strong.


Sounds a tasty smoke , oh you cant beat the smell of a just opened jar .


----------



## Blue back (Dec 23, 2018)

Banner stacking up


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2018)

Cream d mint pulled small nug to try. How do people cure for months this will all be gone in 2 weeks lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 25, 2018)

[]  Gsc chop day.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 25, 2018)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> [] View attachment 4254764 Gsc chop day.


Is GSC always this georgeous or did you really treat her special?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 25, 2018)

Nah she always looks this good. I got her as a freebie couple years go Blim burn.Just luck of the draw i guess. Acutally smells more like vanilla cake to me. When she gets dry and a lil bit of cure i will post a pick.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 25, 2018)

Black D.O.G. day 54


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 25, 2018)

Death Star Day 54


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 25, 2018)

Chopped my gorilla bomb, bubble bomb and Blackwater last night  
Gb


Bw
 
 
Bb


----------



## Blue back (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice bud my fellow michigander.


----------



## Blue back (Dec 25, 2018)

Bruce B 3 day 50


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks! The D.O.G. was a single freebie seed and really glad I took clones, looking like a keeper so far. We'll know in a few weeks.
The Death Star has been in the stable since mmmj was established.


Blue back said:


> Nice bud my fellow michigander.


----------



## Blue back (Dec 25, 2018)

Aurora Indica 50


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 25, 2018)

Quick sample of my White OG after 6 days of hang drying getting ready to go into jars for the cure.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 25, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Quick sample of my White OG after 6 days of hang drying getting ready to go into jars for the cure.
> 
> View attachment 4254923


Looks FAF!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 29, 2018)

Meltdown #1


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 29, 2018)

Meltdown #2
lime slurpee!


----------



## Blue back (Dec 29, 2018)

Alien Rift day 56


----------



## ryikk (Dec 30, 2018)

This was the end of week 4 of flower. Still have several weeks to go, but already looking frosty!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 30, 2018)

Blackwater 

Gorilla bomb 

 

This is coming down tonight 
 
Texas butter


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Dec 30, 2018)

Vanilla Ice Day 45 & Northern Lights X Blueberry Day 76 ,last of the NLxBB will be chopped today


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Dec 30, 2018)

Wrapping up my grow and wanted to share some pics 2 weeks after harvest.
White OG Kush from Karma Genetics using QB 288 4000K lights


----------



## Master_Tabi (Dec 30, 2018)

Fresh n frosty


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2018)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Wrapping up my grow and wanted to share some pics 2 weeks after harvest.
> White OG Kush from Karma Genetics using QB 288 4000K lights
> 
> View attachment 4257350 View attachment 4257351 View attachment 4257352



Well done HDS..


----------



## Blue back (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes I agree vary niiiiice HDS!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 31, 2018)

not the absolute frostiest I've done but @bud.n.breakfast picked up my purple voodoo f3 by the homie @bigworm6969


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 31, 2018)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Thanks! The D.O.G. was a single freebie seed and really glad I took clones, looking like a keeper so far. We'll know in a few weeks.
> The Death Star has been in the stable since mmmj was established.


All 3 of the black dogs were keeper quality as far as great taste, great berry type smells, great resin production and super nice high. 

I think yours looks like the one I didn't keep but I really wanted to, it had nice dense nugs and an almost raspberry type smell with a berry og flavor. 

I only wanted to keep 1 black dog out of the 3 but I ended up keeping 2 because they were so good. Hell I'm even going to chuck some goji pollen on them.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 31, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Meltdown #2View attachment 4256503
> lime slurpee!


Who is the breeder of meltdown?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All 3 of the black dogs were keeper quality as far as great taste, great berry type smells, great resin production and super nice high.
> 
> I think yours looks like the one I didn't keep but I really wanted to, it had nice dense nugs and an almost raspberry type smell with a berry og flavor.
> 
> I only wanted to keep 1 black dog out of the 3 but I ended up keeping 2 because they were so good. Hell I'm even going to chuck some goji pollen on them.


Goji crossed with more berry notes sounds like a terp bomb, yum


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2018)

Nice Worm Work there Blowin!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Who is the breeder of meltdown?


I believe that is BobBitchen's own creation.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Goji crossed with more berry notes sounds like a terp bomb, yum


I'm hoping so for sure!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 1, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Who is the breeder of meltdown?


Yep, @thenotsoesoteric is correct. Meltdown is slymer x honeybee f3 bred by @BobBitchen.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 1, 2019)

Is this a clone only strain? Never heard of breeder.


JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yep, @thenotsoesoteric is correct. Meltdown is slymer x honeybee f3 bred by @BobBitchen.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 1, 2019)

Triple choc. chip tubalove pheno after a little time in the jar. Smell and taste diffrent than purple one. Straight roadkill and fuel lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Wrapping up my grow and wanted to share some pics 2 weeks after harvest.
> White OG Kush from Karma Genetics using QB 288 4000K lights
> 
> View attachment 4257350 View attachment 4257351 View attachment 4257352


Its really not fair that we all have to compete against your wife lol. Great photos!


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 1, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Its really not fair that we all have to compete against your wife lol. Great photos!


I actually took these myself! I've gotten decent at the closeups...


----------



## DaveyDank (Jan 1, 2019)

Auto Blue Dream day 72


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 1, 2019)

DaveyDank said:


> Auto Blue Dream day 72


Nice one Davey!!
Glad that you joined too, this is a very informative forum, you'll like it here!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 1, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> I actually took these myself! I've gotten decent at the closeups...


I stand corrected lol.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2019)

2 kush x c99 and 2 Lemon Lotus at day 48 from flip
 
 
And the two Lemon Lotus
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 1, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> 2 kush x c99 and 2 Lemon Lotus at day 48 from flip
> View attachment 4258024
> View attachment 4258035
> And the two Lemon Lotus
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Very nice!


That means alot coming from someone with plants such as yours lol I give the breeders all the cred. All I have done is not kill them .

Cheers


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> All 3 of the black dogs were keeper quality as far as great taste, great berry type smells, great resin production and super nice high.
> 
> I think yours looks like the one I didn't keep but I really wanted to, it had nice dense nugs and an almost raspberry type smell with a berry og flavor.
> 
> I only wanted to keep 1 black dog out of the 3 but I ended up keeping 2 because they were so good. Hell I'm even going to chuck some goji pollen on them.


Sour Berry Fuel is the only way to explain it while we were trimmin, Now on the racks for 4 days and still a STRONG Sour Berry Fuel. Tester bud revealed an excellent long medicated relaxation. After second hit I could feel my eye lids get heavy. I'm likin it.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 1, 2019)

Here is a clearer shot of one of the Kush x c99
 

Cheers


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 1, 2019)

Death Star day 60
10 days till chop


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2019)

BobBitchen is a skier who also happens to grow, and now breed, stanky dank. LOL

He has a thread here. 

Honeybee was a creation of Genuity, another poster here. It is another special thing.


----------



## Flowki (Jan 1, 2019)

The frostiest fan leaf bud, maybe ^^


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 1, 2019)

2019


----------



## Failmore (Jan 1, 2019)

Flowki said:


> The frostiest fan leaf bud, maybe ^^View attachment 4258109


is that a bud growing on a fan leaf?


----------



## main cola (Jan 1, 2019)

Flowki said:


> The frostiest fan leaf bud, maybe ^^View attachment 4258109


Very nice. What strain


----------



## macsnax (Jan 1, 2019)

Flowki said:


> The frostiest fan leaf bud, maybe ^^View attachment 4258109


Bonus nugget


----------



## Flowki (Jan 1, 2019)

Failmore said:


> is that a bud growing on a fan leaf?


Or a fan leaf growing on a bud. ''They are leafing'' 



main cola said:


> Very nice. What strain


Purple Afghani, apparently.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 1, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Blackwater View attachment 4256975


I have a Blackwater that looks more like the mendo purps pheno. Glad to see someone else growing it out.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 1, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have a Blackwater that looks more like the mendo purps pheno. Glad to see someone else growing it out.


I like it, I was kinda hoping I got more mendo purps in my pheno but very happy with the test I had, it’s piney, earthy, one cone crushed me. Had legs on the stone n the buds turned out very dense n frosty.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 2, 2019)

Another pheno of purple voodoo bred by @bigworm6969


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jan 2, 2019)

Taste fire few seeds though good for my ocdc


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 2, 2019)

Black D.O.G.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jan 2, 2019)

Time to blaze


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jan 2, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> View attachment 4258693 Taste fire few seeds though good for my ocdc View attachment 4258695


Those nugs look incredibly dense. How long have they been curing?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 3, 2019)

Cookies 
 

SH420


----------



## Dude74 (Jan 3, 2019)

Bag seed


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jan 3, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Those nugs look incredibly dense. How long have they been curing?


There not that dense compared to what i usually end up with, bout 15 grams their in pic, cured for 3 months


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 3, 2019)

Some Texas butter getting trimmed up for a sweat tonight, soo frosty and smells delicious.... I’m drooling from the aroma


----------



## Blue back (Jan 3, 2019)

Purple Afghani, apparently.[/QUOTE]

Also known as Purple #1. Very rare to find in pure form


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2019)

Sunny D OG bred by @thenotsoesoteric 




Space Monkey by Bodhi


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sunny D OG bred by @thenotsoesoteric
> 
> View attachment 4259411
> 
> ...


Bodhi genetics equals dank! Looks killer like always!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2019)

Dude74 said:


> Bag seed


Did the bag have any writing on it? :0)


----------



## Blue back (Jan 4, 2019)

Here's a bag seed plant. 1 seed found out of 3 OZ's of White Fire 3. So far it's definitely a keeper. Grows, clones and buds super fast.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sunny D OG bred by @thenotsoesoteric
> 
> View attachment 4259411
> 
> ...


Beautiful mate I gotta grow some Bodhi one day


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Jan 4, 2019)

Blueberry X Big Devil , Grapefruit , White Widow , Shiva Skunk


----------



## Blue back (Jan 4, 2019)

Alien Rift. No amber yet but I say less than a week to axe time. ￼ Palpitine shes a 70 day'er. So couple weeks still


----------



## Venus55 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> View attachment 4249303 View attachment 4249304 View attachment 4249306 View attachment 4249307


Oooooh I like this!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 5, 2019)

Gsc dry finally.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Jan 6, 2019)

Vanilla Ice & Amnesia both day 53.


----------



## sharptater (Jan 7, 2019)

Useful seeds orange cookies x chocolate diesel. Almost 6 weeks.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jan 7, 2019)

sharptater said:


> Useful seeds orange cookies x chocolate diesel. Almost 6 weeks.
> View attachment 4261287


Already starting too turn purple


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 7, 2019)

Shangrila by Jinxproof, just over 4 weeks. Has a tropical lemonade smell to it. 4 weeks to go...


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 7, 2019)

Some mimosa getting close to chop


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 7, 2019)

Fire OG


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 7, 2019)

Death Star day 67 

Under T5's


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 7, 2019)

Death Star
Under 1k Hortilux


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 8, 2019)

Texas butter #4


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Jan 8, 2019)

Northern Lights X Blueberry ,,, quiet a tasty smoke


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 8, 2019)

Ghost OG


----------



## Schmarmpit (Jan 8, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Death Star
> Under 1k Hortilux


Death Star! Hell yes. One of my most favorites strains I've ever grown. I ran the clone for years but have not had it forever. This is like an Ohio staple, did you get your from down there?


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 8, 2019)

Schmarmpit said:


> Death Star! Hell yes. One of my most favorites strains I've ever grown. I ran the clone for years but have not had it forever. This is like an Ohio staple, did you get your from down there?


Yes and been running it for over 8 years. If it wasn't one of my favorite smokes I wouldn't run it...I'm sure you know she's a pain in ass to maintain while growing. Weak stems and branching, colas flopping all over the place, I had at least 50 colas tied up to my hood until this morning... ( chop chop) Not to mention having to clean the scissors every 5 or 10 minutes. But, in the end all the trouble is worth it for this strain.


----------



## Blue back (Jan 8, 2019)

Aurora Indica Monday is 70 days. Under 2 CMH 315's and 4 x 6 T5


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 8, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Yes and been running it for over 8 years. If it wasn't one of my favorite smokes I wouldn't run it...I'm sure you know she's a pain in ass to maintain while growing. Weak stems and branching, colas flopping all over the place, I had at least 50 colas tied up to my hood until this morning... ( chop chop) Not to mention having to clean the scissors every 5 or 10 minutes. But, in the end all the trouble is worth it for this strain.





Schmarmpit said:


> Death Star! Hell yes. One of my most favorites strains I've ever grown. I ran the clone for years but have not had it forever. This is like an Ohio staple, did you get your from down there?


pics of the death star ! let us see um


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 9, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> pics of the death star ! let us see um


Currently on the racks in the drying room, kind of dark and boring in there at the moment but here is a pic of the next generation. This pic was taken a couple of days ago..5 day transplant from the e-Z cloner to coco.


----------



## jrelax (Jan 10, 2019)

i now got only 5 mega pixel camera.

Couple more weeks and i buy 15+ mega pixel cam and show some things then.

I see lot of people got nice frost here already


----------



## Blue back (Jan 10, 2019)

The Sauce ready for hanging


----------



## sharptater (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (Jan 10, 2019)

early frost WiFi 3 pheno bag seed late frost Aurora day 67


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 11, 2019)

Critical kush


----------



## numberfour (Jan 11, 2019)

MAC - Capulator (from seed)
 

Mint Julep - Thunderfudge Genetics
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 11, 2019)

since u like the ghost og above flash no flash 

 
Koma - Soilgro
 
The Flav


----------



## MileHighMetalHead1 (Jan 11, 2019)

ChemDawg 5weeks


----------



## Temporal (Jan 12, 2019)

Not the frostiest, but the frostiest I've grown so far! The genetics are unknown bagseed. I took off a few popcorn buds to test, but should be about ready soon.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 12, 2019)

The Purps day 35


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Jan 13, 2019)

Vanilla Ice & Amnesia both day 60


----------



## PHILLYBLUNTS420 (Jan 14, 2019)

Purple Chem
Mendo Punch
Black Widow X God Bud


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 15, 2019)

Fruity penisK(cbanana x cherry cookies) x tk) lowers.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 15, 2019)

That's quite the genetic lineup, who's the breeder?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 15, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's quite the genetic lineup, who's the breeder?


Yeah, bud. Popped 3 tester beans, got 2 distinct keepers: fruit and fuel. Top shelf potency.

Hammerhead is the breeder.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 15, 2019)

I better get a pack when those drop, plant looks amazing man, good job.


----------



## RedDirtResin (Jan 16, 2019)

White Widow


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 16, 2019)

Early frost at day 24
Cambodian x Nepalese


White Widow


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 17, 2019)

Day 25 
Orange kush x haze 
Aka Orange Delish


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 17, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Fruity penisK(cbanana x cherry cookies) x tk) lowers.View attachment 4265167 View attachment 4265171


Looks killer bro-heres my "penis kush"-haha I laugh a lil everytime I say it


----------



## Wyche431 (Jan 17, 2019)

Early Morning Miss Auto


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 17, 2019)

This Tre Og from Topdawg packs a nice punch.

Good all over smoke.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## Wyche431 (Jan 17, 2019)

I WIN 
STRAIN: Frost


----------



## elkamino (Jan 18, 2019)

Bodhi Blueberry Hashplant

Farmhouse Cupcake


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 19, 2019)

Gassy penisK. She takes a little longer and she's not quite as frosty or pretty as her sister, but she is the true keeper. Super potent, all fuel smell and taste.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 19, 2019)

Well I dropped a bud in my sugar bowl...so guess that would be the Frostiest Bud lol
Ya I ate it lol was pretty....SWEET


----------



## sharptater (Jan 19, 2019)

Orange cookies x chocolate diesel


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 20, 2019)

GTH#1 day 72, sea of milky trics throughout, no amber. Go 84+ ?


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 21, 2019)

Mrs Pebbles(mrs wicked×fruity pebbles og f2) 7 weeks in


----------



## R Burns (Jan 21, 2019)

Micky Kush
Blueberry Hill


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 21, 2019)

Buckeye Purple


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 22, 2019)

Karamello Day 30


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 22, 2019)

White Widow Day 30


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 22, 2019)

Just chopped. Northern Lights.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 22, 2019)

some SHit I bread few yrs back


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 23, 2019)

white widow 31 days


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 23, 2019)

Shangri-la at 42 days... approaching the finish line!


----------



## Blue back (Jan 23, 2019)

White Fire 3 bag seed. Day 55


----------



## rsvp_gardens (Jan 23, 2019)

Slymeball from docsdankseeds


----------



## main cola (Jan 23, 2019)

rsvp_gardens said:


> View attachment 4269559 View attachment 4269559
> Slymeball from docsdankseeds


That looks great. Reminds me of my Slyme Cookies from Sincity seeds. Not a great yielder but she sure was a great smoke


----------



## rsvp_gardens (Jan 23, 2019)

Than


main cola said:


> That looks great. Reminds me of my Slyme Cookies from Sincity seeds. Not a great yielder but she sure was a great smoke


Thanks. Ya usually crosses with the slymer cut don't yield great but doc nailed it with this cross. Frost and smells of the slymer and added yield from the father. I was super impressed. Made excellent ice water hash too.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2019)

White Wizard #5
 

Space Monkey #2 
 

White Wizard #5
 

More Cowbell lowers


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2019)

Drooling RSVP! I popped Slymeball bean #1 the other day. Hoo hoo!

#4 strikes again!


----------



## rsvp_gardens (Jan 25, 2019)

Javadog said:


> Drooling RSVP! I popped Slymeball bean #1 the other day. Hoo hoo!
> 
> #4 strikes again!


youre in for a real treat, cheers man


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2019)

Day 36


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 27, 2019)

Day 37 
Orange Delish 
 
Bubba Da Grape


----------



## elkamino (Jan 28, 2019)

Cupcake


----------



## SMT69 (Jan 29, 2019)

strawberry cough almost there


----------



## JSheeze (Jan 29, 2019)

Day 40
- 5gal DWC
- E27 LED lightbulbs
- Maxibloom, Floralicious+

Velvet Bud - Seedsman...


Strawberry Banana - DNA Genetics...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 29, 2019)

From an old pack of bohdis purple diesel, smells sweet not a hint of funk


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 29, 2019)

At day 38 it time pack on the resin .
Karamello


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 30, 2019)

Orange Delish day 39

I tried several attemps to capture the frost level But with flash this is was my best efforts .
I will get a pic later today of her beauty .
The bottom of the cola is 8-10 inches wide


----------



## numberfour (Jan 30, 2019)

MAC (from seed) first run from clone...smashed it, daylight pics


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 30, 2019)

I got some mac x AAW in the sheets cant wait


----------



## taint (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Javadog (Jan 30, 2019)

Solid Frost Folks!


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Jan 30, 2019)

Fresh jar of lucky wookie


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

Bubba Da Grape


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

-41 outside
But the heavy Frost level is inside .
Koma Day 40


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

Karamelo seeded


----------



## JSheeze (Feb 1, 2019)

I thought *I* had frosty buds, but seriously, it's unreal, every Fucking one of these pics looks bomb AF, you gotta have something real special to stand out in here...

good work everybody, @taint that shit looks unreal


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 1, 2019)

JSheeze said:


> I thought *I* had frosty buds, but seriously, it's unreal, every Fucking one of these pics looks bomb AF, you gotta have something real special to stand out in here...
> 
> good work everybody, @taint that shit looks unreal


Thanks


----------



## promedz (Feb 1, 2019)

Milkbone (forum cut x stardawg) week 5


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2019)

Mint Julep


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 2, 2019)

Mrs Pebbles @9 weeks.I'm going to harvest it Sunday.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 2, 2019)

Day 42
Karamelo these will fill out to be good size colas even though its seeded .
Yes the leaves are lil bent out of shape. 
That happened when I moved them from veg area though -20 area for just 12 secs .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 2, 2019)

Luv these cock o colas of frost .


----------



## Dude74 (Feb 2, 2019)

That infamous bag seed is back


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 2, 2019)

ARM a THRILLO


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 2, 2019)

Shangri-la 56 days


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 2, 2019)

Frost level in the garden is of the charts at day 42 .


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Feb 2, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Shangri-la 56 days
> View attachment 4275534 View attachment 4275535


I'd cry if i lost that, what a nice pheno there bro!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 2, 2019)

Bed time dream plant .42 days
Here she is in the full outfit.

Couple bud porn as she plays with her makeup .


----------



## numberfour (Feb 3, 2019)

Bluepit
 

Sour Larry Pebbles #3


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 3, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I'd cry if i lost that, what a nice pheno there bro!


thank you! trust me, she aint going anywhere anytime soon hahahahaha. It's truly one of the nicest cultivars I've seen in years. delivers on all levels. yield, frost/resin, terps, bud size (and not too dense due to the fudomyo in her), fast growing, quick finishing... she checks all the boxes. Jinx really nailed this one.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 3, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> thank you! trust me, she aint going anywhere anytime soon hahahahaha. It's truly one of the nicest cultivars I've seen in years. delivers on all levels. yield, frost/resin, terps, bud size (and not too dense due to the fudomyo in her), fast growing, quick finishing... she checks all the boxes. Jinx really nailed this one.


Nice score NOW....Spread her Around bro as I have seen people loose shit and cause they never shared never got it back or even the chance of it being there .
Just gave back a WW that I got 2 years back ...THEY LOST IT .....Till they found out they shared with one he shared with one and they shared with me .
Now they get it back ....oddly enough I never flowered her out just doing a favor and holding clones for a buddy while he shut down ...he cam to get them back and left me one .
Do good See Good Get good ...ALL'S GOOD


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 3, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Nice score NOW....Spread her Around bro as I have seen people loose shit and cause they never shared never got it back or even the chance of it being there .
> Just gave back a WW that I got 2 years back ...THEY LOST IT .....Till they found out they shared with one he shared with one and they shared with me .
> Now they get it back ....oddly enough I never flowered her out just doing a favor and holding clones for a buddy while he shut down ...he cam to get them back and left me one .
> Do good See Good Get good ...ALL'S GOOD


Funny you should say that. I had this about a year ago, gave a cut to my friend after my first run with her. Well over the summer I had to shut down due to heat, and ended up losing my cut of this. Dialed up my buddy and he still had it and I got her back. She has already made her way to another friend’s place since I got her back. I have a couple more people I think would like it as well. I believe in sharing cuts. None of us own any of these strains, and we hurt the community by not sharing fire medicine. Plus it’s always a bonus when shit happens and you can bring things back you thought were lost


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 3, 2019)

^^^^ amen Brother


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 3, 2019)

Frosty seedling ??


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok one to put ya to sleep on .
Day 43 .


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 3, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Ok one to put ya to sleep on .
> Day 43 .
> View attachment 4276152


that would definitely put me to sleep lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

30 days left to go! never knew this thread existed!!! glad to be here!


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Frosty seedling ??
> View attachment 4276117



WlWHAT IS THAT ???? HAVE u grown it out yet?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Frosty seedling ??
> View attachment 4276117



I may nick name this Picto .... Jon Jones tested ............... as it seems to have picto grams in it system at all times
Turns out its not just hairs but actual resin glands .

Im SEXCITED


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 4, 2019)

I must say that is impressive! is it some type anomaly or is all of the beans?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> WlWHAT IS THAT ???? HAVE u grown it out yet?


Mac x AAW 
Just grown for first time .
Last time I seen anything close to this was A resin bomb called Koma tasted like Pez Candy 
This I hope for candy apple flav as the seed donar has found in his phenos


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I must say that is impressive! is it some type anomaly or is all of the beans?


Well most of the beens show great amount or hairs and few gland this one also shows mega glands .
Now The other Mac cross there is one with less hair but WAY More more glands .
Mac x DLA 5 
Let me see if I can get a photo they only 8 feet from me


----------



## Palmerrdgrower (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Mac x DLA 5
Under 40x scope you can tell they be glands of some sort . Not a large as the first but mega more .More hairs today on day 3


----------



## Bodean (Feb 4, 2019)

Raspberry Boogie  Fubar
 
Kaleidosdope 
 
Applesauce


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Mac x DLA 5
> Under 40x scope you can tell they be glands of some sort . Not a large as the first but mega more .More hairs today on day 3
> View attachment 4276414


If it's a male that's something I'd think start thinking about making my own beans


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 4, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosidos 


 

 

Tardtang - Tardis x (NorCal Catpiss x Moontang)


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 4, 2019)

Raspberry moonshine
   
(Purple pheno)


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> If it's a male that's something I'd think start thinking about making my own beans


Oh its kept no matter what at this point ...I need more here ...dam be -40 outside ..Brother gotta stay warm if not HOT


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosidos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well done


Thank you! 

Although these have still ways to go. About 2-3 weeks


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Blueberry x Jack's cleaner 2
Day 44


----------



## numberfour (Feb 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Frosty seedling ??
> View attachment 4276117


I've had a few, this was last one I had
 

Didint really make much difference to the plant later on in my cases, I had frostier plants that didnt show this early on, hope you have better luck though.

Adhesive #1
GG4 x (Nepali OG x Goji F3)


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

I see an avalanche about to happen on .
BUD Mountain.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Feb 5, 2019)

Bodhi's DLA 5..... Shit smells ridiculous


----------



## Exotica (Feb 6, 2019)

Harvest time. 

Snow White 8 weeks.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 6, 2019)

OldMateToldMeTo said:


> Bodhi's DLA 5..... Shit smells ridiculousView attachment 4277547 View attachment 4277548


Care to elaborate? I've got a few dla5 crosses, and don't know much about it.


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Feb 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Care to elaborate? I've got a few dla5 crosses, and don't know much about it.


Sure thing man, not gonna lie this round got put to the test, she's had mad temps right through (Aussie summer) and she took it like a champ, so heat aint an issue with this one trust me, fucker got upto high 30's Celsius... She took a couple heavy feeds there and didnt complain at all, pretty decent branch structure which held up fine, coz she started to pack on towards week 8.. i could have let it go another week but im on time frame. There was one pheno im spewin i didnt grabs pics along the way, she had leaves that looked similar and smelt just like an Aussie gum tree..


----------



## macsnax (Feb 6, 2019)

Thanks man, every bit of info helps.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 6, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Thanks man, every bit of info helps.


 Will know lots soon


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 6, 2019)

https://www.jbcseeds.com/product/bodhi-deep-line-alchemy-5/


Artifact (afghani ) x 88 G13hp


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Feb 6, 2019)

Bubba Kush, 8 weeks since I flipped to 12/12


----------



## taint (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 8, 2019)

When she is so just sexy ya just gotta stare sorry lady .

Cambodian x Nepalese

And maybe look up her skirt .


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Feb 8, 2019)

DLA 5 #9


----------



## OldMateToldMeTo (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## taint (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Smokey57 (Feb 10, 2019)

Triple Purple Rhino (Docs Dank seeds)


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 10, 2019)

Pakistani x bubba


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 10, 2019)

Cambodian x Nepalese.
My new girlfriend of the garden I know we not supposed to play favs .
But mf she is special.
Tight hard nugz great girth for a sat leaner . Fast finisher she is already on a self flush even though she hasplenty to eat , last run off was 1.3 ec
So she got a big drink of plain water , will watch as the days progress and how much she is drinking .


----------



## taint (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Closetgrower5990 (Feb 10, 2019)

Fruit punch autoflower about 5 weeks into flower


----------



## Smokey57 (Feb 11, 2019)

Smokey57 said:


> Triple Purple Rhino (Docs Dank seeds)
> 
> View attachment 4279844



here it is ready to smoke


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 11, 2019)

Cinderella 99
Still over 2 weeks to go, maybe she'll get even better.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

Sundae Stallion


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Feb 11, 2019)

Just waiting for some amber.
Bag seed.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4280611
> Cinderella 99


She's a "purdy" one!


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 11, 2019)

Smokey57 said:


> here it is ready to smoke
> View attachment 4280430


Makes me want to pop my tpr. Just finished up a purps from bc bud depot. Not nearly as purple but frosty as fuck.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 11, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> She's a "purdy" one!


Yeah she is NWS, this is one of the fems that I made from Brothers Grimm regs, I have several of them. This will be a strain that I'll always have around.
Wouldn't mind trying Sundae Stallion from the looks of yours, dank.


----------



## mr_c (Feb 11, 2019)

Ocean Grown Seeds - Alien Rift half way through week 3 of flower


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 11, 2019)

Shangri-la bout to hit the jars for cure...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 11, 2019)

so am I getting close...lol 100% living organics!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Smokey57 (Feb 12, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Makes me want to pop my tpr. Just finished up a purps from bc bud depot. Not nearly as purple but frosty as fuck.View attachment 4280625


I have some like that also. I dropped 8 regular seeds and 7 were female. Only one was this dark purple. The others are variations of what you have. all very frosty. I took clones off this purple one and they are 1 week into flower now.


----------



## led1k (Feb 12, 2019)

Smokey57 said:


> Triple Purple Rhino (Docs Dank seeds)
> 
> View attachment 4279844





Smokey57 said:


> I have some like that also. I dropped 8 regular seeds and 7 were female. Only one was this dark purple. The others are variations of what you have. all very frosty. I took clones off this purple one and they are 1 week into flower now.


Please put the super purples together and reverse them!


----------



## GentleCaveman (Feb 12, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Sundae Stallion
> View attachment 4280617


does greenpoint ships to eu?


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so am I getting close...lol 100% living organics!View attachment 4280837 View attachment 4280838 View attachment 4280839


Is this your gg4?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> Is this your gg4?


first 2 pics are!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 12, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> first 2 pics are!


Very nice


----------



## Blue back (Feb 12, 2019)

Old Family Purps day 51


----------



## taint (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Bodean (Feb 12, 2019)

Applesauce


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 12, 2019)

Red Diesel - week 5 

Still cooking on the vine ..... lol
Loving the racing stripes ...


----------



## Blue back (Feb 12, 2019)

A Thin Mint GSC x White Fire of my own. 51 days


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (Feb 14, 2019)

Old Family Purple day 53


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 14, 2019)

Gg4


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 14, 2019)

When sexy walks your way ...
You Stop and STARE


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 14, 2019)

Alien Grenades delivering some babies from Slyme Cookies pollen donor


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 14, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosidos tester


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 14, 2019)

fresh out the room lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 14, 2019)

How much more can I grow on her .


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 15, 2019)

Got these off some bagseeds


----------



## numberfour (Feb 15, 2019)

Space Monkey #4


----------



## NGA (Feb 17, 2019)

Sour tangie


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 17, 2019)

Shangri-la all trimmed up and ready to go to the head....


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Feb 17, 2019)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

Blueberry


----------



## gwheels (Feb 18, 2019)

Critical Mass day 45 of flower. 14 to go. First time full run with a timber cob (2VL in 3.5K) and the buds are frosty as the 315 were. I think the light of that 315 is deceiving and makes the trichs sparkle. They both grow frosty buds.


----------



## boostedhonda (Feb 18, 2019)

Inzane in the membrane by the ethos collective


----------



## Blue back (Feb 18, 2019)

OFP 1 more week


----------



## Blue back (Feb 18, 2019)

GSC x WiFi 1 more week


----------



## promedz (Feb 18, 2019)

Holygrail #2 day 53


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 18, 2019)

Tardtang #4


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 18, 2019)

promedz said:


> Holygrail #2 day 53View attachment 4285149 View attachment 4285150


Where is that from? Fucking nice!!!


----------



## promedz (Feb 18, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Where is that from? Fucking nice!!!


Dna genetics but I’ve smoked like 20 other ppls holy grail and it don’t touch this.. I got lucky with two gassy phenos that I love one short and one tall I’ve had them for 4+ years and want to faze them out but they are too good lol..


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## numberfour (Feb 19, 2019)

White Wizard #5
 

White Wizard #4


----------



## main cola (Feb 19, 2019)

numberfour said:


> White Wizard #5
> View attachment 4285537
> 
> White Wizard #4
> View attachment 4285538


Looks really good. Nice job


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 19, 2019)

My phone sucks at taking pics, lol.
Strawberry Cookies


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 19, 2019)

Orange Delish


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 19, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> View attachment 4285889 View attachment 4285890 View attachment 4285891


yours looks better than mine


----------



## Paju (Feb 20, 2019)

I’m only part way through flowering and it’s my first grow but I took a pic where my main cola was looking like it had been dipped in glitter. 

Let me know if my bud is looking ok as well. Is it too wispy or will it fill out nicely? 2-3 weeks left. I’ve got a feeling it might have been too hot in the tent. But I love em all the same.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 20, 2019)

Paju said:


> I’m only part way through flowering and it’s my first grow but I took a pic where my main cola was looking like it had been dipped in glitter.
> 
> Let me know if my bud is looking ok as well. Is it too wispy or will it fill out nicely? 2-3 weeks left. I’ve got a feeling it might have been too hot in the tent. But I love em all the same.


You're doing just fine, looks pretty good.


----------



## Paju (Feb 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> You're doing just fine, looks pretty good.


Thanks. Self doubt isn’t a trait of mine but I just want these girls to be perfect!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

Paju said:


> Thanks. Self doubt isn’t a trait of mine but I just want these girls to be perfect!


every cycle you will learn new things and get better each time! well as long as you have a true passion for it! and most if the guys here will help you, just gotta watch there is a few that steer u wrong just to laugh! so get multiple answers! and do your research!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2019)

Kush x NL from peakseedsBC almost done
 

Cheers


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Feb 22, 2019)

Bruce The Russian & StarDawg both day 24 flower ,,long long way to go but frosting has begun.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cinderella 99 S1, Brothers Grimm
This plant was started 12/12 from seed, topped leaving the bottom 2 nodes for 4 branches. You can see in the background where the plant topped itself once. Started showing preflowers Jan. 10th, pic was taken at 40 days later. Fastest flowering plant I have came across yet.


----------



## Blue back (Feb 22, 2019)

Old Family Purple turning purple


----------



## Blue back (Feb 22, 2019)

GSC x WiFi looks like it may go 10 weeks, crystal clear tric heads. Sunday is 9


----------



## Nutzach91 (Feb 22, 2019)

just pulled these down a couple days ago. Grown from bagseeds.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Feb 23, 2019)

Just a baby 12/12 from seed off some new stuff im working on. Its mom was an auto. Day 50 something


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 23, 2019)

Not ready yet week 7 ... but getting fire .


----------



## darkzero2 (Feb 24, 2019)

Foul Mouth x Grandpa's Breath playing with almost done


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Bodean (Feb 24, 2019)

Pineapple mayhem x Blood rose


----------



## Bodean (Feb 24, 2019)

Green avenger x genius thai/ apollo 11


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 24, 2019)

Sunny D OG


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Feb 25, 2019)

Some lemon, first time trying 48 hour darkness, came out shining lol


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4287497 Cinderella 99 S1, Brothers Grimm
> This plant was started 12/12 from seed, topped leaving the bottom 2 nodes for 4 branches. You can see in the background where the plant topped itself once. Started showing preflowers Jan. 10th, pic was taken at 40 days later. Fastest flowering plant I have came across yet.


This is one of those dream strains of mine would love to find that perfect cindy pheno some day


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 26, 2019)

Tardtang #4 

Tardis x (NorCal Catpiss x Moontang)


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Start of week 6

Arcata ghost 

Lvtk
 
Triple purple rhino 
 
GMO x swayze 
 
Cake n chem
 
City slicker


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Start of week 6
> 
> Arcata ghost View attachment 4289883
> 
> ...


That triple purple rhino bud structure is amazing now thas something id like in my garden


----------



## min0r (Feb 26, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> That triple purple rhino bud structure is amazing now thas something id like in my garden


should definetly take a clone of that.
--
it isnt much (yet) but, it's definetly something. strain's called purple frosting, it's a cross between purple punch & choc frosting, choc frosting is norcal dos si dos x mint choc chip.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 26, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosidos


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 26, 2019)

Still a month out I’ll be back!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

Critical white widow, about 2 weeks out,  
sour D about a month out


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Critical white widow, about 2 weeks out, View attachment 4289955 View attachment 4289956
> sour D about a month out View attachment 4289957


Those look fat and sexy


----------



## Blue back (Feb 26, 2019)

OFP (purple urkel x triangle kush)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Critical white widow, about 2 weeks out, View attachment 4289955 View attachment 4289956
> sour D about a month out View attachment 4289957


What camera are you using ...looking good ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

the high def setting on my ZTE phone. the max duo


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Just got 6 of these seeds anyone tried em yet?


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> Just got 6 of these seeds anyone tried em yet?


Oh and I know it’s not a flower but here’s some bubble hash from that lemon


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> Just got 6 of these seeds anyone tried em yet?


no...it looks pretty good, but the name is kind of silly...some of the strain names are getting kind of ridiculous...
and unfortunately, many of them are pretty much identical, bred by different breeders from the same stock, with the same crosses, then each breeder names it something different....there may be slight differences, but it's essentially the same shit...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

that looked very familiar...it's do-si-do X sorbet...sorbet is sherbet X tangie....tangie is skunk X cali orange...keep going back to the same couple of strains....


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that looked very familiar...it's do-si-do X sorbet...sorbet is sherbet X tangie....tangie is skunk X cali orange...keep going back to the same couple of strains....


Yeah I agree, the name is rediculous lol I’ll end up just callin it sorbet out of laziness and I wanted a heavy yielder that goes purple so this seemed rather fitting but we will see


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 26, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> View attachment 4289836
> 
> Tardtang #4
> 
> Tardis x (NorCal Catpiss x Moontang)



And some dry sift from trimming


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 26, 2019)

Flushing Cowboy Kush x GG . . . Anytime now!


----------



## Blue back (Feb 26, 2019)

Since we're tossing up hash shots a minute. Theres a few finished GG4 and some Cherry Pie getting scraped out as I post this.


----------



## min0r (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## zypheruk (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## led1k (Feb 27, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> View attachment 4290635


I am surprised to see so much green after an eight month cure. I would have thought the chlorophyll would have broken down way before now?


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 27, 2019)

Stored in a kinler jar with boveda 62%, I have buds the same age in the same jars with no packs and they certainly aint as vibrant or green, but they get opened daily.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 27, 2019)

This was 18 month cure


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 27, 2019)

nice buds, will post a full image of the bud later in the day rather that 10-15 mm chunk off it, won't be far of your own.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2019)

min0r said:


> View attachment 4290618


what is that? looks very do-si-do-ish...


----------



## 210daystocure (Feb 28, 2019)

That screenshot of a picture took an insane amount of time to track down but found her 

Bubblegum auto msnl 
Straight Fox farm ocean forest soil
no petite or additives, none of that in soil 
2 mm advanced nutrients solution every other watering until flush.. 
Flush for about 8 days 
5 gal pots i think, can't rem
mars led light 400 watt
75 days from seed to harvest, 

might have let that 1 go go 80.. also bubblegum bud is green from msnl i believe.. this one turned purple because i had put it outside for a bit at the end.. 

The resin is literally in tiny balls all over the bud like someone put dabs all over it


----------



## 210daystocure (Feb 28, 2019)

The smoke was super clean very white ash.. was really surprised on everything but the yield which was about 60 g a plant


----------



## 210daystocure (Feb 28, 2019)

Some outdoor not sure what they are.. purple diesel, chunky diesel, blue dream, og kush, sour diesel, diesel ?


----------



## Bodean (Feb 28, 2019)

Green avenger x Genius thai/ Apollo 11


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Green avenger x Genius thai/ Apollo 11
> View attachment 4291110 View attachment 4291112


Looks killer-useful jus sent me some genius x apollo crosses iam excited to run


----------



## Bodean (Feb 28, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Looks killer-useful jus sent me some genius x apollo crosses iam excited to run


Thank you. My first chuck. I had found the genius thai/apollo 11 dad out of a pack of Useful freebies I got from glg awhile back . I'm pretty happy with how its turned out so far.


----------



## min0r (Feb 28, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what is that? looks very do-si-do-ish...


i noticed the same thing a week ago the bud structure was looking dos si do's bud structure.
the strains called purple frosting (Purple Punch x Chocolate Frosting)
choc frosting is norcal dossidos x mintchocchip


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Feb 28, 2019)

Bruce The Russian & StarDawg


----------



## 210daystocure (Feb 28, 2019)

wow those are looking amazing.. does anyone know what the best most true blueberry genetics are ? has to be non sedating effects.. just looking for the blueberry taste and color would be nice too.. thanks  happy growin


----------



## Blue back (Feb 28, 2019)

210daystocure said:


> wow those are looking amazing.. does anyone know what the best most true blueberry genetics are ? has to be non sedating effects.. just looking for the blueberry taste and color would be nice too.. thanks  happy growin


DJ Short. But true blueberry is very sedative. Maybe something like Blue Dream would fit you better


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 28, 2019)

Tardtang #1 72 days - harvest


----------



## Smokey57 (Feb 28, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> View attachment 4291474
> 
> Tardtang #1 72 days - harvest


Dam ApfelStrudel. Those pictures are ART. How do you get such crystal clear pictures?


----------



## 210daystocure (Feb 28, 2019)

Smokey57 said:


> Dam ApfelStrudel. Those pictures are ART. How do you get such crystal clear pictures?


yea I was going to say that looks almost too good to grow lol let alone smoke


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 28, 2019)

Smokey57 said:


> Dam ApfelStrudel. Those pictures are ART. How do you get such crystal clear pictures?


That's just a phone pic. Got some on my camera too but my PC decided to give me a royal fuck off after 12 years of abuse so im stuck there.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 28, 2019)

Smokey57 said:


> Dam ApfelStrudel. Those pictures are ART. How do you get such crystal clear pictures?


Thank you!


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 28, 2019)

210daystocure said:


> yea I was going to say that looks almost too good to grow lol let alone smoke


Thank you too

This was a run full of joy although it started off on the left foof



Nov 29, 2018


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## 210daystocure (Feb 28, 2019)

that sure is dreamy aha look at all that bud


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)

210daystocure said:


> that sure is dreamy aha look at all that bud


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## purpaterp (Feb 28, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4291520


Love that purp


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 28, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosido

72 days - harvest


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Love that purp


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 28, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> View attachment 4291581
> 
> Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosido
> 
> 72 days - harvest


Looks awesome


----------



## purpaterp (Feb 28, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4291587[/QUOTE
> Damn..


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## ApfelStrudel (Feb 28, 2019)

purpaterp said:


> Looks awesome


Thank you


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 2, 2019)

Bruce The Russian & StarDawg Day 32 Flower , these ladies are starting to put on a bit of timber now


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 2, 2019)

Lvtk day 40


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 2, 2019)

White Widow Day 65, from a grow in 2017


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 2, 2019)

Alright bagseed


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 2, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> View attachment 4292819 Alright bagseed


----------



## darkzero2 (Mar 2, 2019)

Harvest Day Digital Gorilla bred by Digital genetics and last 3 are Foul Mouth x Grandpas Breath


----------



## promedz (Mar 3, 2019)

Milkbone flash vs no flash


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 4, 2019)

promedz said:


> Milkbone flash vs no flash View attachment 4293321View attachment 4293323


Damn that looks better no flash. Who makes milkbone?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## promedz (Mar 4, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> Damn that looks better no flash. Who makes milkbone?


Green team genetics out of Boston


----------



## promedz (Mar 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4293793


dry that bud with them super green stems... lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 4, 2019)

promedz said:


> dry that bud with them super green stems... lol


Jealous much  
FYI It was a bud at 6 weeks that got broke off .


----------



## promedz (Mar 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Jealous much
> FYI It was a bud at 6 weeks that got broke off .


Nope not jealous at all.. my pic still has more Likes lmao...


----------



## darkzero2 (Mar 4, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4293793


That looks delicious


----------



## min0r (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 5, 2019)

Frosty enough? Lvtk day 44


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 5, 2019)

Grapefruit Day 76


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 6, 2019)

min0r said:


> View attachment 4294732


Someone has photography skill


----------



## promedz (Mar 6, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Someone has photography skill


or the new iphone lmao


----------



## min0r (Mar 6, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Someone has photography skill


growing too


----------



## Kota2300 (Mar 7, 2019)

From my first grow


----------



## Blue back (Mar 7, 2019)

Old Family Purple curing up


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Mar 8, 2019)

F2 project im working on all trimmed up


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

Sour D about a week or ten days out, just keeps getting fatter and greasier, ought to name this plant marlon brando  
Critical strawberry week four of 12/12, starting to get a little frosty...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 8, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> Sour D about a week or ten days out, just keeps getting fatter and greasier, ought to name this plant marlon brandoView attachment 4296422 View attachment 4296423 View attachment 4296424
> Critical strawberry week four of 12/12, starting to get a little frosty... View attachment 4296426 View attachment 4296427


that critical strawberry much have a lot of green pigment, and - or chlorophyll, it's been dark green it's whole life, and i've been cutting N the whole time...it's been getting something like 6-10-15 since it went into 12/12, and still that dark green


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 9, 2019)

Purple Bud & White Diesel Haze from early 2017


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 9, 2019)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> Purple Bud & White Diesel Haze from early 2017


----------



## Delztronics (Mar 9, 2019)

Gorilla Zkittlez


----------



## Delztronics (Mar 9, 2019)

Same strain different pheno.


----------



## gwheels (Mar 9, 2019)

King tut day 36. It turns out samsung strip boards are as frosty as cobs and cmh. They are all great !


----------



## JTsMach1-420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Pineapple bag seed not sure of genetics. Day 52. Second grow ever.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 9, 2019)

JTsMach1-420 said:


> Pineapple bag seed not sure of genetics. Day 52. Second grow ever.


Was it snowing that day ?


----------



## JTsMach1-420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Was it snowing that day ?


Lol not sure just got lucky I guess


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Mar 9, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosido grown in a 1.5l pot


----------



## JTsMach1-420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Same pineapple strain bagseed day 38. Experimented with some LST, topping, and vegged 2 weeks longer.


----------



## Bodean (Mar 9, 2019)

green avenger x (genius thai x apollo 11)


----------



## JTsMach1-420 (Mar 9, 2019)

Blurple pic


----------



## Blue back (Mar 9, 2019)

GSC X White Fire of my own cross curing up.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 10, 2019)

Bruce The Russian & StarDawg Day 39


----------



## Blue back (Mar 11, 2019)

Old Family Purple day 32


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2019)

lvtk mother and her offspring oran jones aka the juice (lvtk x tangerine power) both are frosty af and the OJ has a lemon candy w/ a hint of orange smell, lvtk on the left


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## ApfelStrudel (Mar 12, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosido (not the one in the post above)


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 12, 2019)

Lvtk day 50


----------



## madra (Mar 12, 2019)

Just adding to the porn on this thread...


----------



## R Burns (Mar 12, 2019)

Mandarin Sunset


----------



## corbin5754 (Mar 12, 2019)

Purple haze


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (Mar 12, 2019)

corbin5754 said:


> Purple haze



Holy fox tail. Love the color


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks @Mr.Head


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

K bedtime pic


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4299338


Why do you keep showing the same plants over and over and over in different threads.

You showed these same plants in the hiesen thread!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks @Mr.Head


I like the purples  Those green veins on it are neat looking too. 

Nice plant.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I like the purples  Those green veins on it are neat looking too.
> 
> Nice plant.


Check this one out at near finish .....


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## ApfelStrudel (Mar 13, 2019)

Tardtang #1


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

Clipping mode


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 14, 2019)

Some Greenpoint Seeds gear: Jelly pie:
 


Blizzard Bush (right):
 

Testers:


----------



## sacballa (Mar 14, 2019)

Blue Mango


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 14, 2019)

sacballa said:


> Blue Mango #2
> View attachment 4299889


Dude your face is in this pic


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Dude your face is in this pic


so are his high res fingerprints  

Hope he's legal.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 14, 2019)

Lol


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks like an off duty officer


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Dude your face is in this pic


sure is, just like Deckard enhancing photos in bladerunner.....


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> sure is, just like Deckard enhancing photos in bladerunner.....View attachment 4300019


----------



## Bodean (Mar 14, 2019)

Double dipped strawberries #1 & #2


----------



## Bodean (Mar 14, 2019)

Bloody mayhem


----------



## Bodean (Mar 14, 2019)

Tangie lower nug


----------



## Bodean (Mar 14, 2019)

French Macaroon


----------



## Bodean (Mar 14, 2019)

Buzz Aldrin


----------



## sacballa (Mar 14, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> so are his high res fingerprints
> 
> Hope he's legal.


Northern California all day every day! No high res on this one. Just a nice IPhone XS Max.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 14, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Buzz Aldrin View attachment 4300066


Damn frost factory over at @Bodean crib-nice work man


----------



## Bodean (Mar 14, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Damn frost factory over at @Bodean crib-nice work man


Thank you for the compliment. Just trying to look as good as the rest of yaz.


----------



## Blue back (Mar 15, 2019)

Alien Rift & Old Family Purple day 37
Rift OFP


----------



## Growing24/7 (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## cannapotimus (Mar 15, 2019)

Med man fruity pebbles og


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 15, 2019)

Critical Kush - Barney's Farm Day 50 Flowering!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Mar 16, 2019)

Thats very purple


----------



## EL Connoisseur (Mar 16, 2019)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Thats very purple


@EL Connoisseur
Actually it was the blurple light bro..that crappy light..which i changed at the next crop, due to the lack of red in the spectrum, and the low PAR performance..So, i made it hybrid hps/led..Even the crappy lights, the buds had a VERY shiny and light green color FULLY covered of trichromes and that sticky as [email protected] feeling of touch..the smell was tottaly fuelly like you had put them in a tanker of gasoline..pff..!..it was really beautifull, EVEN THE CRAPPY LIGHTS.!
The bad thing of the story is that its already consumed!..due to THE CRAPPY LIGHTS....because CRAPPY LIGHTS = BAD SPECTRUM + LOW PAR = LOW YIELD.
Anyways next run..will definitely be better..

I ll upload photos when my new women are done and ready to smoke

Cheers bro!



E.C.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2019)

Mephisto Gold Glue 

Earth cream smell


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 16, 2019)

PsychoFruit Auto 

Deep sweet tropical 

Gonna chop in about a week .......


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2019)

Fookies..


----------



## macsnax (Mar 16, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Fookies..
> View attachment 4301288


What is that, forum x wookies?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 16, 2019)

macsnax said:


> What is that, forum x wookies?


 Fireballs x Christmas cookies


----------



## macsnax (Mar 16, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Fireballs x Christmas cookies


Oh cool, I had xmas cookies a few years ago. It was nice.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Mar 17, 2019)

Mimosa day 61.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Mar 18, 2019)

Citral Glue 56 days


----------



## TwistyMcDoobie (Mar 18, 2019)

My last crop uk cheese,very frosty


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Mar 19, 2019)

Triple Chocolate Chip.


----------



## Uncle ted22 (Mar 19, 2019)

My first grow..... hopefully gets better from here some blue dragon and super skunk


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 19, 2019)

Uncle ted22 said:


> View attachment 4303156 View attachment 4303157 View attachment 4303159 View attachment 4303156 View attachment 4303159
> My first grow..... hopefully gets better from here some blue dragon and super skunk


looking good, especially for a first grow, nice work


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Mar 22, 2019)

Triple choc. chip


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Mar 22, 2019)

Time to get outta bed and medicate after seeing all this fire


----------



## Blue back (Mar 22, 2019)

Alien Rift day 44


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 23, 2019)

A cut of glue taken 60-63 days after a rough trim. I was inspecting some of the hanging buds and noticed something cool. It kinda looks like a nut or seed in the first pic.

Tiny resin orb. 
This is the kinda weed that you smoke a bong and come back later to find a fully packed bong that you totally forgot about. Yep, 7am nap weed.


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> A cut of glue taken 60-63 days after a rough trim. I was inspecting some of the hanging buds and noticed something cool. It kinda looks like a nut or seed in the first pic.View attachment 4305228
> View attachment 4305229
> Tiny resin orb.
> This is the kinda weed that you smoke a bong and come back later to find a fully packed bong that you totally forgot about. Yep, 7am nap weed.


Here’s some cafe racer from blimburn and liberty haze from Barney’s bout three weeks ago will post new today


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 24, 2019)

Near harvest cake n chem 

City slicker (gelato33 x stardawg)
 
 

Some nealry ready to trim lvtk 

Some triple purple rhino starting to cure


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Mar 24, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Near harvest cake n chem View attachment 4305885View attachment 4305886View attachment 4305888View attachment 4305889
> 
> City slicker (gelato33 x stardawg)
> View attachment 4305893
> ...


some very nice buds bro


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 24, 2019)

Koma


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 24, 2019)

Herri x ABT Pheno 2


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Mar 24, 2019)

Citral glue going into a jar.


----------



## Blue back (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Shady5388 (Mar 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> A cut of glue taken 60-63 days after a rough trim. I was inspecting some of the hanging buds and noticed something cool. It kinda looks like a nut or seed in the first pic.View attachment 4305228
> View attachment 4305229
> Tiny resin orb.
> This is the kinda weed that you smoke a bong and come back later to find a fully packed bong that you totally forgot about. Yep, 7am nap weed.


Nice water drop


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> A cut of glue taken 60-63 days after a rough trim. I was inspecting some of the hanging buds and noticed something cool. It kinda looks like a nut or seed in the first pic.View attachment 4305228
> View attachment 4305229
> Tiny resin orb.
> This is the kinda weed that you smoke a bong and come back later to find a fully packed bong that you totally forgot about. Yep, 7am nap weed.


I hope you remove those big leaves that gonna taste like crap if not .


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 24, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Nice water drop


Do you think so? I guess it could be. It's pretty stable for water considering it's still there, getting blown around by my fan. 
I guess I'll find out when I smoke it in a few days.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 24, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I hope you remove those big leaves that gonna taste like crap if not .



Thanks, pa.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Do you think so? I guess it could be. It's pretty stable for water considering it's still there, getting blown around by my fan.View attachment 4306140 View attachment 4306141
> I guess I'll find out when I smoke it in a few days.


Its a suga blob It wont really have a taste or get ya high .


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 24, 2019)

_Here is my latest. 
  _


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 24, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Its a suga blob It wont really have a taste or get ya high .


Thanks for the info. Just thought it was cool, so I shared the pic.

As far as the leaf advice, I don't really mind the trolling(I partake from time to time, myself), I would just prefer that you like my post when giving such amazing tips.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Mar 24, 2019)

Mimosa


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks for the info. Just thought it was cool, so I shared the pic.
> 
> As far as the leaf advice, I don't really mind the trolling(I partake from time to time, myself), I would just prefer that you like my post when giving such amazing tips.


You call it trolling ? I thought I was just offering some advice from a 40 year smoker . As I just did on the suga blob ,

Sorry I didnt hit the like .


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 24, 2019)

I remember there was a thread about this forever ago, 40% sap dabs. Was a hoot. I might even try and find it.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/quantum-kush-38-thc.839665/page-2


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 25, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> You call it trolling ? I thought I was just offering some advice from a 40 year smoker . As I just did on the suga blob ,
> 
> Sorry I didnt hit the like .


So your advice is to always wet trim 100% of the leaves off?

In my original post, I stated that it was a pic of glue "after a ROUGH trim." I guess I needed to use the words, "first trim" so you aren't confused. ?

And yes, I think telling a regular poster/somewhat knowledgeable gardener that they should trim leaves off of their buds before they smoke them is a troll post.

Edit: @Pa-Nature no hard feelings, either way. You've got some interesting gear.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Mar 25, 2019)

Crusty as f*ck!


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Javadog (Mar 26, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks for the info. Just thought it was cool, so I shared the pic.
> 
> As far as the leaf advice, I don't really mind the trolling(I partake from time to time, myself), I would just prefer that you like my post when giving such amazing tips.


It did look cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Nellyitis (Mar 27, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> View attachment 4306977
> View attachment 4306978 View attachment 4306979


hey man, nice photo's! and buds! how did you take those photos, I want to be able to take quality snaps like that!

Even with my samsung s9 I struggle to get a close detailed pic..


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 27, 2019)

Nellyitis said:


> hey man, nice photo's! and buds! how did you take those photos, I want to be able to take quality snaps like that!
> 
> Even with my samsung s9 I struggle to get a close detailed pic..


macro lens


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 27, 2019)

Nellyitis said:


> hey man, nice photo's! and buds! how did you take those photos, I want to be able to take quality snaps like that!
> 
> Even with my samsung s9 I struggle to get a close detailed pic..


Nikon d500 or d300 macro lens and extension tubes and flash. More images in my diary link in the signature below.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 27, 2019)

Lemon Tears
[Watermelon Zkittles x Lemon Soborotto ]


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 27, 2019)

Everyone is killing it 
Lvtk

 

Grape og


GMO x swayze 
Least I will be warm in the winter


----------



## RIKNSTEIN (Mar 27, 2019)

Afghan Kush


----------



## Nellyitis (Mar 27, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Nikon d500 or d300 macro lens and extension tubes and flash. More images in my diary link in the signature below.


damn, nice man. one day maybe for me


----------



## Blue back (Mar 28, 2019)

OFP 1 week to go


----------



## letstry (Mar 28, 2019)

Gorilla glue #4 10+ weeks flower


----------



## Blue back (Mar 28, 2019)

Alien Rift 1 week to go


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## zypheruk (Mar 29, 2019)

Good enough to just want to eat it.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Mar 29, 2019)

Tardtang #1


----------



## QBGrower (Mar 30, 2019)

Couple weeks left on this girl. Canuk Cookies


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2019)

I De La D


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2019)

Watermelon Zkittles x Lemon Soborotto


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Mar 31, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosido


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> View attachment 4309954
> 
> Baked Beanz - Wedding Cake x Gelato 33 x Dosido


You would get more love in the thread with harvested buds.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/new-harvest-pics-miscellaneous-breeders.851217/


----------



## Blue back (Mar 31, 2019)

O so close. But pick no kind before it's time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4306165 Mimosa


goddamn it that's pretty


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2019)

Grape Champa -Jelly Pie x Goblins Gold


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

Test spice rack nugz


----------



## QBGrower (Apr 1, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Test spice rack nugz


Nice colours!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 1, 2019)

QBGrower said:


> Nice colours!


thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2019)

Shadow Play - Malawi x Goblins Gold


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 2, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I remember there was a thread about this forever ago, 40% sap dabs. Was a hoot. I might even try and find it.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/quantum-kush-38-thc.839665/page-2


That thread is legit top 5 all-time riu threads.. hands down.. no questions case closed... from beginning to the end, its like reading the motherfuckin Hobbit.. Like "I'll just read a page or two to see how this shit turns out..." next thing you know its 2 weeks later and your losing sleep and shit trying to finish it.

Nila Wafer


----------



## min0r (Apr 2, 2019)

Sunset Sherbert x Dos-Si-Dos x Mint Chocolate Chip


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 3, 2019)

Triple chocolate chip tub a love pheno my best yielder.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 3, 2019)

Chocoltina finishing up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2019)

Bubbys Hotep


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 4, 2019)

Critical purple kush


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 4, 2019)

Tre Og Day 62


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2019)

Bubbys Hotep.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Bubbys Hotep.
> View attachment 4312384 View attachment 4312385


got any bud under all that frost? looks delicious. is this one of your chucks?


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 5, 2019)

Texas Roadkill (Chem 91 x Lime Green). Shoreline Genetics.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2019)

reallybigjesusfreak said:


> got any bud under all that frost? looks delicious. is this one of your chucks?


Thanks reallybigjesusfresk, this is one of my chucks.
It is a CSI Humboldt Bubba's D (Chem D S1 x Bubba Kush) pollinated by an earlier chuck i had done of Red Eyed Genetics Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) x Dogtrap (UW Purple x Locktite)


----------



## Blue back (Apr 5, 2019)

Alien Rift


----------



## Blue back (Apr 5, 2019)

Old Family Purps


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Apr 5, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks reallybigjesusfresk, this is one of my chucks.
> It is a CSI Humboldt Bubba's D (Chem D S1 x Bubba Kush) pollinated by an earlier chuck i had done of Red Eyed Genetics Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) x Dogtrap (UW Purple x Locktite)


I figured so, I've seen you around chuckers paradise posting some stuff. I'm sexing an early seed from my first chuck right now, so heres hoping its half as frosty! (HAOGxSSDD x Helena)


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mimosa chopday.


----------



## Smokey57 (Apr 7, 2019)

Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 7, 2019)

The Kraken by Alien.

Plant is doing well and colors are coming on. Day 67


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 7, 2019)

Dinafem Gorilla Day 67 flower Estimate For Harvest 58-63 days (insert showing trichome development on a tiny pistil)


----------



## macsnax (Apr 7, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Dinafem Gorilla Day 67 flower Estimate For Harvest 58-63 days (insert showing trichome development on a tiny pistil)
> View attachment 4313993


That's pretty cool


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's pretty cool


something a little different every now and agains nice.. 
Glad you like it.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 8, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> something a little different every now and agains nice..
> Glad you like it.


Got a whole plant shot? How many plants you got?


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 8, 2019)

Tardtang #4 at 49 days

 

 

Grape Puff x Cherry Puff - Gage Green Genetics - crossed by Gerry P
39 days


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 8, 2019)

19 sog plants 2.5ft tall, and a few other strains. Loads a pics in my diary.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 8, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> 19 sog plants 2.5ft tall, and a few other strains. Loads a pics in my diary.


That's 19 gorillas?

Asking to get a picture of phenotypic vriation. Last time I grew Dinafem's Royale Haze I got 3 different plants from 3 seeds. One finished at 77 days, one at 90 and the last one wasn't done at 117 days


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 8, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> That's 19 gorillas?
> 
> Asking to get a picture of phenotypic vriation. Last time I grew Dinafem's Royale Haze I got 3 different plants from 3 seeds. One finished at 77 days, one at 90 and the last one wasn't done at 117 days


The plants are clones of my mother plant so all the same, This one has a lemon smell and a little gas, when you rub a bud/leaf/stem you get a very light oil feel that just seems to be absorbed into the skin, not the normall sticky glue. Rather hard to explaine. 19 yes all 2.5ft tall under 285 watts of led strips in 5 litre hempy buckets. Last run was 28 plants but in 2 litre pots.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 8, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> The plants are clones of my mother plant so all the same, This one has a lemon smell and a little gas, when you rub a bud/leaf/stem you get a very light oil feel that just seems to be absorbed into the skin, not the normall sticky glue. Rather hard to explaine. 19 yes all 2.5ft tall under 285 watts of led strips in 5 litre hempy buckets. Last run was 28 plants but in 2 litre pots.



Gotcha. Just thought you had a seed run with 19 plants.


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 8, 2019)

@ApfelStrudel I had 3 different phenos originally they seemed to have an overpowering diesel/earthy/spice taste which was abit to much for my tastes. They did finish within 70 days all the same. Worth doing a few to get a keeper.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 10, 2019)

Critical Cheese is worth a post.


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 10, 2019)

Lucky Luke said:


> Critical Cheese is worth a post.
> View attachment 4315065


Looks like it’s covered in fairy lights Luke


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 10, 2019)

Orange cookies x sherb crasher by seed junky


----------



## jungle666 (Apr 10, 2019)

Looking good bong , how long to go


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 10, 2019)

It’s says 65+ on the pack I’m in week 6 I think


----------



## Blue back (Apr 10, 2019)

Old Family Purple harvest day


----------



## Blue back (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## zypheruk (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 12, 2019)

This is my cookies n cream #5 (Arsonist cut) at least thats wat we calls it here lol. Str8fire.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 12, 2019)

Grape Puff x Cherry Puff 42 days


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 13, 2019)

Neville’s Haze, nearly at 7wks. Not the frostiest of girls but still a while to go im thinking


----------



## Leeski (Apr 13, 2019)

Pineapple chunk flipped 28th feb happy newbie


----------



## rocko pumper (Apr 13, 2019)

4k cookies aka julian Assange "cuz there both so white" an elite_genetix original cookie s1


----------



## rocko pumper (Apr 13, 2019)

Purple frost or white frost forbidden fruit


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 13, 2019)

I think it’s gg got from a friend could be chem smells like bad breath in a good way


----------



## Blue back (Apr 13, 2019)

OFP showing her colors


----------



## letstry (Apr 13, 2019)

harvested the gorilla #4 after 88 days 12/12.


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow big difference in frost from the pics I took and posted two days ago.. 
Neville’s haze 7wks today.


----------



## Venus55 (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 16, 2019)

Cookies n cream dry enough to smoke. Game of Thronez and good weed.


----------



## xox (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## promedz (Apr 16, 2019)




----------



## zypheruk (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## jungle666 (Apr 17, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> View attachment 4318994


That pics going straight to the poolroom,10/10 there zyph ,oh I forgot to ask what breed of camera


----------



## yummy fur (Apr 17, 2019)

Due for the chop any day now.


----------



## Leeski (Apr 17, 2019)

yummy fur said:


> Due for the chop any day now.
> 
> View attachment 4319001 View attachment 4319002


Looks awesome great job


----------



## yummy fur (Apr 17, 2019)

@Leeski thnx man, I had to do a part early harvest 4 weeks ago due to an imminent bud rot situation, so that was 5 zips of early bud. Here's what that looks like. 

And this is what is left of the plant 4 weeks after I removed all the main colas...


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Apr 17, 2019)

Triangle kush bx2 x obiwan og


----------



## smokebros (Apr 17, 2019)

_*Ghost Cake *(Ghost OG x Black Forest Cake). Bred by Dankonomics Genetics and grown by me. Pheno #3._


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 17, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> That pics going straight to the poolroom,10/10 there zyph ,oh I forgot to ask what breed of camera


It was either my nikon d300 or d500 honestly can't mind, which ever one had the macro lens attached.


----------



## yummy fur (Apr 17, 2019)

smokebros said:


> _*Ghost Cake *(Ghost OG x Black Forest Cake). Bred by Dankonomics Genetics and grown by me. Pheno #3._
> View attachment 4319038


you win.


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 17, 2019)

Unknown strain but looking good


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 17, 2019)

This mimosa for some reason just caked up more than the others. Found it down in my jar thought i would share.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 17, 2019)

Coming into week 8, home stretch


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 17, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4319297 View attachment 4319298 View attachment 4319299 View attachment 4319300 View attachment 4319301
> Coming into week 8, home stretch


What strain?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 17, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> What strain?


Cake fighter (strayfox)
Orange cookies x sherb crasher (seed junky)
Slurricane x wedding crasher two different phenos... seed junky freebies


----------



## Blue back (Apr 17, 2019)

Aurora Indica comes down tomorrow


----------



## letstry (Apr 18, 2019)

Trimmed some gorilla


----------



## malkinfan (Apr 18, 2019)

These are frosting up just fine. Harvest in a few days.


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 20, 2019)

filpped march 20th pic taken cpl days ago. pretty frosty imo so far. 

first/second pic is JABBAS STASH X SSDD cross done by useful
thrid/fourth pic was a barneys farm freebie i had laying around and it turned out purty to my surprise.
FYI, not pruned because its first run with this and i wanna see it "all natural" unpruned when i select


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 20, 2019)

Tardtang #4 61 days. Getting an axe in a few days


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 20, 2019)

Grape Puff x Cherry Puff 51 days


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 21, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4319297 View attachment 4319298 View attachment 4319299 View attachment 4319300 View attachment 4319301
> Coming into week 8, home stretch


What you got there?


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ABGrows (Apr 22, 2019)

week 8 flower still a week or 2 left to go.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 22, 2019)

another week or two and these babies are done, terps are off the charts in here.... I get lime, cake, grape, orange, sherbet and gas, it’s intoxicating.


----------



## Blue back (Apr 22, 2019)

Old Family Purple


----------



## outliergenetix (Apr 22, 2019)

ApfelStrudel said:


> View attachment 4320700
> 
> Tardtang #4 61 days. Getting an axe in a few days


hey that's cheating using a flash during lights out 
just messin' with ya. nice nugs


----------



## Corenugzz (Apr 22, 2019)

My first grow week 7 of flower  lmk how I'ma doin haha


----------



## macsnax (Apr 22, 2019)

Corenugzz said:


> My first grow week 7 of flower  lmk how I'ma doin haha


You're doing just fine man. No nutrient burns, no deficiencies, and the plant looks relatively happy. Good job.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 22, 2019)

Jinxproof Shangri-la. Water only.

 

Greenpoint Cookies N' Chem. Water only.


----------



## darkzero2 (Apr 23, 2019)

Week 2 flower Digital Gorilla by Digital Genetics


----------



## Shady5388 (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Lightgreen2k (Apr 24, 2019)

Lemon Tears. @grandifloragenetics @midwest_best2.0 ◇[Lemon soborotto x Watermelon Zkittles] One particular person was doing lots of crying awhile back on my post on Ig hence the name. I was already a fan of Lemon Tree, Melonade Won the high times cup in 2018 fr @returnofthealien. I'm sure if this was entered it could also win a cup. New things coming down the pipeline from Midwest Best and Grandiflora.


----------



## S!ckN!ck (Apr 24, 2019)

FKA GG#4 (Amy) - had her under my custom red-heavy spec'd LED for a week now, she should have 21(ish) days of flower but nature has the final say. She stinks, classic GG#4 smell, the sour gauva pong is eye watering with 2 fans & a 10" extractor.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Apr 25, 2019)

Wet trimmed tripple choc chip.


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 27, 2019)

Wifi Alien. Coco.


----------



## MrX2017 (Apr 27, 2019)

Few weeks left, but getting there!....i think, any one have any ideas????? First harvest in over 10 years!


----------



## MrX2017 (Apr 27, 2019)

MrX2017 said:


> Few weeks left, but getting there!



I’ve read a lot lately about temps contributing to density of buds. Being outdoor, 85*F+ 60% humidity + daily.
Running to the end of the season, days are just over 12 hours now from sun rise to set.
Should I be ok? Or are they going to start reverting to veg soon?


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Apr 27, 2019)

Grape Puff x Cherry Puff about 60 days or so


----------



## Blue back (Apr 27, 2019)

Aurora Indica started from seed in 12/12.


----------



## Blue back (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 28, 2019)

Critical Cheese.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 28, 2019)

Slymer


----------



## darkzero2 (Apr 29, 2019)

week 3 digital Gorilla

   

Week 3 SSC x SGKM F2


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (May 1, 2019)

Wi-Fi 3 bout a week to go.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 3, 2019)

Trip choc chip (tubaluv) pheno. Chunk and greasy!


----------



## Blue back (May 3, 2019)

Old Family Purple week 5


----------



## ApfelStrudel (May 3, 2019)

Unicorn fart getting ready for the chop


----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Dividedsky (May 4, 2019)

All 3 pics are sherb breath I grew from a 10pk of beans. It's a sunset sherb pheno and I'll be keeping a mother cut of this plant because it's that good, absolute frost monster. Best way to describe it is- a decent yeilding cookies strain. When chopping it down last night I was get huge whiffs of real fresh wasabi, the good kind. Got lucky finding something so good in a 10 pk of regs.


----------



## ApfelStrudel (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Ngbaak420 (May 4, 2019)

Unknown strain getting pretty frosty at week 7


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 5, 2019)

better than ur cookies # 2 redeye gentics.


----------



## greencropper (May 5, 2019)

pollen chuck IHG Platinum Buffalo x GDP x C99


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9 (May 5, 2019)

Canadian Pine Kush @ 5 weeks


----------



## Blue back (May 5, 2019)

Wi-Fi 3 got the axe tonight.


----------



## SilentBob024 (May 7, 2019)

Not the best but not bad either


----------



## Blue back (May 8, 2019)

White Fire 3 hanging


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 9, 2019)

Some slurricane x wedding crasher drying


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some slurricane x wedding crasher drying View attachment 4330591


Whats it like?


----------



## SMT69 (May 11, 2019)

_madness by hazeman













_


----------



## jtrizzy (May 11, 2019)

Contender


----------



## darkzero2 (May 12, 2019)

Start of week 5 flower 1st two digital gorilla the last 3 sweet & sour cheese x sgkm


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 12, 2019)

Slurri crasher


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 12, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Slurri crasher View attachment 4332219


----------



## SilentBob024 (May 12, 2019)

These are getting real close. Not sure how much longer I've got left on it. Maybe a week or so.... I think. I keep checking every couple days under the microscipe


----------



## BobBitchen (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 13, 2019)

Found some real beauties here
 
Both are slurri crasher


----------



## SilentBob024 (May 13, 2019)

Everything I posted looks like garbage compared to these last two posts lol


----------



## ApfelStrudel (May 13, 2019)

Grape Puff x Cherry Puff


----------



## ApfelStrudel (May 13, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Blood Orange bx1 tester


----------



## Dividedsky (May 13, 2019)

Dry sherb breath


----------



## SilentBob024 (May 13, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4332815
> Dry sherb breath


Damn bud. That looks niiice


----------



## Wigiberto (May 13, 2019)

Mama @ 50 days ( Vortex x The Secret) both TGA strains


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 14, 2019)

Blue dream by Blimburn. No flash.


----------



## SMT69 (May 14, 2019)

_madness_ (pre98 bubba kush x 88g13hp)


----------



## darkzero2 (May 14, 2019)

The first three are of Digital Gorilla by Digital genetics (Gorilla Glue #4 + Cookiewreck #2) x (Blueberry OG #3 + Cookies & Cream) , The next three are of Sweet & Sour Cheese literally smells like a fruit salad in here both are in week 5 of flower


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 14, 2019)

Trip choc chip (tub a love) pheno and cream d mint finishing up.


----------



## Mullalulla (May 15, 2019)

Inhouse Genetics - Coldfront


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2019)

SilentBob024 said:


> Damn bud. That looks niiice


Thanks dude


----------



## dubekoms (May 15, 2019)

I grew these out a little while ago but never posted pics in this thread. Blueberry Mountain from Bodhi.  Cookie wreck from cannaventure.  
Chem 91 s1's from Cannaventure


----------



## f series (May 15, 2019)

Peyote critical - Barney farms


----------



## dubekoms (May 15, 2019)

Some Sunburns from Oni seeds at 33 days. Most of these have a really nice fresh and sweet tangerine peel smell to them. Little finicky with the nutes though.


----------



## yummy fur (May 16, 2019)

What is it with these stupid file sizes? It's taking me two minutes to load a page and I'm on 30mbits!


----------



## f series (May 16, 2019)

yummy fur said:


> What is it with these stupid file sizes? It's taking me two minutes to load a page and I'm on 30mbits!


One of the reasons why I screenshot my photos before uploading. Faster download. So people like to show off their bad ass cameras though, 15 Meg pictures lol damn


----------



## SilentBob024 (May 16, 2019)

Peyote critical by Barney's looks nice. I've found them to be hit and miss. Seems it either turns out real good. Or real bad. No in between lol. Been stuck in dna seeds myself. Got a fruitbowl by karma seeds going but thinking of switching my next run out entirely to an ethos run. Been seeing absolutely nothing but good from them so. Zero issues with dna as well though. Bad ass seeds. El fuego was amazing, tops well, has an AMAZING taste and is potent. Golden berry was amazing too.


----------



## SMT69 (May 16, 2019)

chop day @ 70days / hazemans madness


----------



## macsnax (May 16, 2019)

Gelato 41 (bacio)


----------



## macsnax (May 16, 2019)

Cookies n chem still finishing, I've only taken one branch.


----------



## Blue back (May 16, 2019)

Malibu Pie week 6 from first bud growthOld Family Purple also week 6


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Cookies n chem still finishing, I've only taken one branch. View attachment 4334255 View attachment 4334254


She looks to be flowering in the same style as my lvtk, octopus branching with spear like tight buds and frosty as fudge!

Kudos man


----------



## macsnax (May 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She looks to be flowering in the same style as my lvtk, octopus branching with spear like tight buds and frosty as fudge!
> 
> Kudos man


Lol i pissed her off last week. Well more like she got really sensitive to my cobs, first time running cobs so I half expected a surprise. Same intensity for 7 weeks and bam, didn't like it anymore. I got her back on track now, but the fans will be like that til the end, lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 17, 2019)

mimosa wet trim.


----------



## f series (May 17, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> mimosa wet trim. View attachment 4334870


Will you trim more after dry?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 17, 2019)

Yea


f series said:


> Will you trim more after dry?


yeah just quick trim then when dry manicure up real good.


----------



## Wigiberto (May 18, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Cookies n chem still finishing, I've only taken one branch. View attachment 4334255 View attachment 4334254


Wow... this one looks nice ! Great job brother!!


----------



## Wigiberto (May 18, 2019)

Mama ( vortex x secret) @ 55 days . Taking her down in about 10 days

Wish you could smell her


----------



## macsnax (May 18, 2019)

Wigiberto said:


> Wow... this one looks nice ! Great job brother!!


Your mama isn't looking too bad either, lol.


----------



## Blue back (May 19, 2019)

Malibu Pie


----------



## Blue back (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (May 19, 2019)

CMH's doing there thingView attachment 4336071


----------



## darkzero2 (May 20, 2019)

Digital Gorilla week 6 stacking and getting frosty

  

Sweet and Sour cheese F2


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (May 20, 2019)

Purple Punch


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (May 20, 2019)

Snoberry


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 20, 2019)

stonedtrooper42 said:


> View attachment 4336490 Purple Punch
> View attachment 4336492


Awesome work!


----------



## gassex444 (May 20, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I grew these out a little while ago but never posted pics in this thread. Blueberry Mountain from Bodhi.View attachment 4334070 View attachment 4334072 Cookie wreck from cannaventure. View attachment 4334083
> Chem 91 s1's from Cannaventure View attachment 4334085


 how is the potency on those chems bro?


----------



## dubekoms (May 20, 2019)

gassex444 said:


> how is the potency on those chems bro?


They were really potent. Couple rips out of the bong and I'm set. Very heady slightly racy high that will make you sweat if you smoke too much.


----------



## gassex444 (May 20, 2019)

that sounds like chem91!!
i have 40 chem91 skva bx4s in early veg now....they reak!even though they are only 7 inches tall...
the original pack i grew was very impressive so i made f2s


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 23, 2019)

cream d mint has another week starting flush.


----------



## Mullalulla (May 23, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4338337 cream d mint has another week starting flush.


looks amazing !


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 23, 2019)

Mullalulla said:


> looks amazing !


Thanks.


----------



## greencropper (May 23, 2019)

IHG Platinum Buffalo x GDP x Mosca C99


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 23, 2019)

Chocolatina got bout 20 days left but this one is stacking nice.


----------



## Blue back (May 24, 2019)

OFP(triangle kush x purple urkle) purpling up. About a week to go


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (May 24, 2019)

Trilogy #4 Doesnt look like it will yeild all that well but damn smells so good and is really packing on the resin.   Trilogy #9 Really think this will be my keeper I like the way she looks so far. Both smell like really strong og and rotten lime. Got like 3 weeks left on them to go.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 24, 2019)

Fire ass Sundae Driver blueberry flavored pheno


----------



## doniawon (May 24, 2019)

Aka jabbas stash


SMT69 said:


> _madness_ (pre98 bubba kush x 88g13hp)


----------



## taint (May 28, 2019)

Montana medical cannabis.


----------



## macsnax (May 28, 2019)

taint said:


> Montana medical cannabis.


Looks much better than most of the rec weed I've seen in CO.


----------



## taint (May 29, 2019)

Thanks,we have been working these for quite a few generations now.
Pricing is down to $100.00 per oz for our clientele which makes it almost affordable.
I would like to drop it further but the market needs to stabilize first eh?


----------



## macsnax (May 29, 2019)

taint said:


> Thanks,we have been working these for quite a few generations now.
> Pricing is down to $100.00 per oz for our clientele which makes it almost affordable.
> I would like to drop it further but the market needs to stabilize first eh?


Oh I see, you're growing med buds. That's awesome man, you get good karma points for helping people like that.


----------



## taint (May 29, 2019)

Thanks again but my costs are under $5.00 per oz so nothing altruistic about it.
My conscience bothers me if I charge more and I fully realize how hard money is to come by some days.
We ever go recreational I would be more than happy to do the same for everyone........lolz.


----------



## Leighbraz (May 29, 2019)

Texas butter week 6


----------



## macsnax (May 29, 2019)

taint said:


> Thanks again but my costs are under $5.00 per oz so nothing altruistic about it.
> My conscience bothers me if I charge more and I fully realize how hard money is to come by some days.
> We ever go recreational I would be more than happy to do the same for everyone........lolz.


You gotta eat too man. Med buds are a respectable thing regardless, I've seen a lot of people benefit that couldn't without a med option.


----------



## greencropper (May 30, 2019)

IHG Cactido x Cannarado Barney Rubble


----------



## taint (May 30, 2019)

Eating good in the Montana hood...........lolz.
I always tell folks they can pay more if they feel the need,weird no one ever does eh?


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 30, 2019)

Almost a month into 12/12
Diesel. 1 plant. (free seeds from Seedsman)


----------



## Blue back (May 31, 2019)

Malibu Pie week 9


----------



## taint (May 31, 2019)

Wet and dry shots on a 5-1.


----------



## taint (Jun 1, 2019)

Nancy's good greencrack.............lolz.
Whatcha growing homies?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 1, 2019)

Trilogy finishing strong. Going let her go another week.   Trips choco chip (tubalove pheno) braking stems.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jun 1, 2019)

taint said:


> Nancy's good greencrack.............lolz.
> Whatcha growing homies?


larger flowers


----------



## taint (Jun 2, 2019)

Sir Napsalot said:


> larger flowers


I am working on it..............lolz.





G13x88hp F11 culled..........looking for males any hows.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 2, 2019)

Diesel. 
Today. Day 31 of 12/12.
That smell is starting to come out.


----------



## taint (Jun 4, 2019)

Nancy's Purple Pounder..............


----------



## greencropper (Jun 4, 2019)

Big Buddha's Original UK Cheese x Blueberry x Mikado x Cannarado Barney Rubble


----------



## Blue back (Jun 5, 2019)

Wedding Cake 2 1/2 weeks. gonna be a good one no doubtOld Fam Purps chop day


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 6, 2019)

taint said:


> Wet and dry shots on a 5-1.


Wow Taint those look beautiful. Mine looked like that too last time. Are you using CMH lights?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 6, 2019)

CandyLand sticky icky icky!! Thank you streets of San Jose, CA


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 6, 2019)

black dog. Week 6 same plant 2 week cure. Needs a haircut


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2019)

Ok I'll try to compete but I don't think mine are nearly as pretty as Taint's. Here's Bodhi's Pura Vida clone. Just took it out of the jar for some pics to compare with Taint's, but there isn't much comparison really. He has me beat big time.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 7, 2019)

I run small batches for personal smoke top one is darkstar and bottom one is citral glue.
The darkstar is my fovorite get sh*t done smoke. Citral glue is my go to bed.


----------



## taint (Jun 7, 2019)

Plain old cheap plantmax hps the rest is from years of ruthless culling.
The only contest is whether you do for self or not...............you are a winner!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 7, 2019)

That bud is ridiculous looking. Its hypnotic even... what is it?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2019)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> That bud is ridiculous looking. Its hypnotic even... what is it?


No kidding, amazing. Here's my Green Crack at day 40, no comparison. I need to start following Taint.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 7, 2019)

Early Cookies n Chem, still waiting to chop the rest of the plant.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 7, 2019)

Mendo Breath


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's a few of my Green Crack nugs from last time. It's been curing 5 months now. My next one is a few weeks away from chop. Sorry the pic kinda sucks.


----------



## taint (Jun 8, 2019)

They are all variants of the Crosseyed Nancy line.
Essentially a mix of Afghan hash plants I have crisscrossed since 06.


----------



## Blue back (Jun 9, 2019)

Malibu Pie comes down any day now


----------



## 710slickxx (Jun 9, 2019)

Blue back said:


> View attachment 4347379 View attachment 4347380 Malibu Pie comes down any day now


Niceee


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 10, 2019)

Diesel.
Day 40.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 10, 2019)

Tcc (tub a love)


----------



## taint (Jun 10, 2019)

You guys are killing it!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 12, 2019)

Cream d mint (sandy cut) chop day. Another example of the clone not being anything like the seed mother. I call her sandy because she drops resin that feels like sand lol.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 12, 2019)

taint said:


> You guys are killing it!!


That bottom nug is insane looking.


----------



## Noinch (Jun 12, 2019)

Only been flowering for a few weeks and she's outdoors in winter and full of seeds but this gmo x stardawg is looking like it's going to be a real good hash plant with the amount of trichome development already


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 12, 2019)

Gelato


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 12, 2019)

dam, some of these looks dipped in ice, wth, i dont even want to post my punk as frost pics now, LOL.


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 12, 2019)

FireOG/LemonThai/ShipWreck cross is created, day 74 from seed, 12/12 from seed, in flush


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 13, 2019)

taint said:


> You guys are killing it!!


Man your stuff is beautiful. I'm impressed every time I see your posts. I would love to try some of that sticky icky. I had to get into my Tahoe Alien, so here's a pic of it. I know it's no competition, Haha.


----------



## taint (Jun 13, 2019)

The only"contest"is can you think enough for yourself to do for self..........congratulations you all have done just that.
Now you just have to understand we all swim in the same gene pool regards cannabis.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 13, 2019)

My first tester of trilogy.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 13, 2019)

Choco-latina my keeper pheno.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

Orange Diquri by ReallY Cannarado 
[Orange Cookies x Grape Pie ]

Sidenote**
Grape pie is 《cherry pie x sour grapes》


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 16, 2019)

Icecream Cake
SeedJunkies


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 17, 2019)

Diesel.
Day 49 of 12/12.

Sticky wow!
Smelly double wow!!

2 to 3 weeks left??? 2 different plants but both diesel.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 17, 2019)

A1 yola week 5 looking super frosty.


----------



## SFnone (Jun 17, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4349324 Choco-latina my keeper pheno.


what are the genetics on this- just curious cuz I got a choco chiba cross going


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 17, 2019)

Cookies n Cream


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 17, 2019)

SFnone said:


> what are the genetics on this- just curious cuz I got a choco chiba cross going


It's chocoltina by exotic gentics (mint chocolate chip x tina). Was just playing with the name.


----------



## soonerschwab (Jun 18, 2019)

Strawberry & Cream from Exotic Genetics. The second pic is a frosty AF lower. Loving this strand


----------



## SFnone (Jun 18, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> It's chocoltina by exotic gentics (mint chocolate chip x tina). Was just playing with the name.


thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 18, 2019)

soonerschwab said:


> Strawberry & Cream from Exotic Genetics. The second pic is a frosty AF lower. Loving this strand


Will this be your first run with it? Thought about pulling the trigger on some but damn there pricey.


----------



## Blue back (Jun 18, 2019)

Wedding Cake and GSC Forum week 5 both clone only


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 20, 2019)

Dankvadar #2


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 20, 2019)

SnowCone

《Snowman x chem3IBL》


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 20, 2019)

The sticky on some of these amazes me.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 20, 2019)

Diesel. Day 53 of 12/12, perhaps 2 more weeks, 10 days maybe.
The smell is there, diesel fuel.


----------



## Porky101 (Jun 21, 2019)

Day 60 12/12

How she look?


----------



## soonerschwab (Jun 24, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Will this be your first run with it? Thought about pulling the trigger on some but damn there pricey.


Yes, these are first run. Really nice. I would go ahead and do it. I just smoked some in Seattle this weekend and its fire


----------



## eyeballsaul (Jun 24, 2019)

Man some of them are gorgeous, heres a couple from my latest grow. Slightly dissappointed but still frosty.


----------



## eyeballsaul (Jun 24, 2019)

Heres a couple from a while back, white skunk at 32 days flowering. I think these plants look awesome.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 24, 2019)

Gelato 
I don’t think that I posted pics of these here.


----------



## SMT69 (Jun 24, 2019)

bubba kush pheno of hazemans _madness_


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 24, 2019)

soonerschwab said:


> Yes, these are first run. Really nice. I would go ahead and do it. I just smoked some in Seattle this weekend and its fire


The f2 are all gone but i will jump on the next drop then thanks.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 24, 2019)

Top is A1 Yolo and bottom is tripple chocolate chip (starbucks cut). The yolo is super tart smelling and tasting with a good head and body high.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 24, 2019)

I figure this will be done about the 4th of July.


----------



## anthony1 (Jun 25, 2019)

White fire og


----------



## ApfelStrudel (Jun 25, 2019)

Baked Beanz - Blood Orange bx1


----------



## Blue back (Jun 25, 2019)

GSC Forum cut week 6. Stack'n up


----------



## soonerschwab (Jun 26, 2019)

Strawberry and Cream from Exotic Genetics. A few days before the chop, actually like a week.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 26, 2019)

I picked a stalk today, so it will be useable by the 4th.

Diesel. day 60ish of 12/12.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 26, 2019)

soonerschwab said:


> Strawberry and Cream from Exotic Genetics. A few days before the chop, actually like a week. View attachment 4355783View attachment 4355784 View attachment 4355785View attachment 4355786


That looks fire af. Please post some dry nug shoots. Great work brother.


----------



## DocofRock (Jun 26, 2019)

Well... why not. Strawberry Nuggets day 50 from seed.


----------



## soonerschwab (Jun 27, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> That looks fire af. Please post some dry nug shoots. Great work brother.


Will do. Yeah this is going to be fire. Chopping tomorrow. I'll update once trimmed up.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 27, 2019)

soonerschwab said:


> Will do. Yeah this is going to be fire. Chopping tomorrow. I'll update once trimmed up.


Gracias.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 29, 2019)

Icecream cake
Made by SeedJunkies 



Via


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 1, 2019)

3 weeks out, this will be lime green. We will see a bit can happen in about 20 +/- days

 

Dankvadar 《Chem D x Deathstar 》


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 2, 2019)

This one to me has the most frost out of the bunch. It is special because it is Snowman x 707chem

Snowman is currently making its rounds in hybrids from "cookie fam" Speculation is that is is :Thin Mint x Triangle Kush "



Snowcone is the name of the hybrid


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 2, 2019)

Cream d mint str8 fire.


----------



## Blue back (Jul 2, 2019)

Wedding Cake week 7


----------



## letstry (Jul 2, 2019)

Harvested my 3 gorilla glue #4 clones let them hang for 12 days then into 1.9l mason jars to cure. This is right after I trimmed and was tossing into jars. This strain is lots of fun to grow.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 4, 2019)

Man you guys are all killing it. I love this thread. I had to get into my Kandy Kush that's been curing for 5 months now so I took a couple pics. I always like to see bud porn.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 4, 2019)

Darlins Net @ D45


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 4, 2019)

cream d mint. Everytime i creep above 500 ppm with the jacks 321 formula they start to burn.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 4, 2019)

Acapulco Gold day 46


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 6, 2019)

The Sauce (gg4 x green ribbon) day 29. Shes a frosty bitch when done I'll get pics later


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 6, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> View attachment 4360915
> 
> The Sauce (gg4 x green ribbon) day 29. Shes a frosty bitch when done I'll get pics later


She frosty as hell my man!!!
Loving it on the leaves!!!


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jul 6, 2019)

GG4


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Sir Patrick (Jul 6, 2019)

Forgot these 2-

Same grow, different plant


----------



## Blue back (Jul 7, 2019)

Forum cut going on week 8


----------



## King_spleef (Jul 7, 2019)

Bag seed, 9 weeks now


----------



## Blue back (Jul 7, 2019)

King_spleef said:


> Bag seed, 9 weeks nowView attachment 4361482 View attachment 4361484 View attachment 4361488 View attachment 4361490


Definitely sativa looks like it has a few weeks to go.


----------



## King_spleef (Jul 7, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Definitely sativa looks like it has a few weeks to go.


Yep, and I'm letting her take her sweet time cause she's looking juicy.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 7, 2019)

Trilogy going in the jars.


----------



## Blue back (Jul 7, 2019)

White Fire 3 last time I'm running it.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice coloration Shady.


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks blue black.. Ive ran this girl about 4 years now and she never gets old. Loud sandlewood/ cedar nose and very sativa in effect. Great daytime smoke or before work smoke. 
Mickey Kush HomeGrownNaturalWonders
"JTR x Sweet Irish Kush"


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 11, 2019)

Blue back said:


> GSC Forum cut week 6. Stack'n upView attachment 4355577





Blue back said:


> Wedding Cake week 7View attachment 4359263


@Blue back are these pics not the same plant?


----------



## Shady5388 (Jul 11, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> @Blue back are these pics not the same plant?


Busted


----------



## Blue back (Jul 11, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> @Blue back are these pics not the same plant?


You know what your right. Not sure why I wrote Wedding Cake there both GSC. GRANTEE I was high at the time.lol 
Here you go WC


----------



## Sir Patrick (Jul 11, 2019)

Sub cool long beach private reserve, just hung


----------



## Brett442 (Jul 11, 2019)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/depq4n9g6u5o0zn/20190711_113355.mp4?dl=0My first crop, yay


----------



## Brett442 (Jul 11, 2019)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/depq4n9g6u5o0zn/20190711_113355.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Brett442 (Jul 11, 2019)

Brett442 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/depq4n9g6u5o0zn/20190711_113355.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Blue back (Jul 13, 2019)

The old White Fire 3 and the new Garlic Breath.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 14, 2019)

Final product after a bit of a cure.
Seedsman Diesel. It smokes wonderfully. Tasty and not harsh, fantastic high.
Success.


----------



## TintEastwood (Jul 14, 2019)

not so.....Frosty.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 15, 2019)

cream d mint on week 8 snowin in summer lol.


----------



## Blue back (Jul 15, 2019)

Wedding cake almost done. It is literally caked with trics and the smell is phenomenal.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 16, 2019)

Tripple chocolate chip (starbuck cut) str8 koffee karmel gas. Has everything color frost smell taste and killer stone.


----------



## 420Dust (Jul 16, 2019)

[QUOTE ="420Dust, post: 14993486, member: 410864"]Peyote cookies under a China 396 w blurple led and 400 w hps...[/QUOTE]
View attachment 4366187


----------



## yummy fur (Jul 16, 2019)

There are two strains from my 3 on one pot grow, they have a few weeks to go but I've never seen so many trichomes even to the tips of nearly dead leaves even the petioles.


----------



## yummy fur (Jul 19, 2019)

Jack Frost in the garden...


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (Jul 19, 2019)

Forum GSC curing


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 20, 2019)

soonerschwab said:


> Strawberry and Cream from Exotic Genetics. A few days before the chop, actually like a week. View attachment 4355783View attachment 4355784 View attachment 4355785View attachment 4355786


Sure would like to see a dry bud shot of ur strawberry n cream.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 20, 2019)

A1 yolo after a 3 week cure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 20, 2019)

Meltdown


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Jul 21, 2019)

Not to bad considering my second grow ever, just harvested this indoor


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 21, 2019)

Cream d mint under all that frost its red lavander and blue green. Beautiful fall colors in summer.


----------



## anthony1 (Jul 21, 2019)

White fire og week 8


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Jul 21, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4367952 Cream d mint under all that frost its red lavander and blue green. Beautiful fall colors in summer.


Wow that looks amazing, where can I get some of those beans?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 22, 2019)

Mimosa wet trim smelling like strawberry gas.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 23, 2019)

Triple choc chip (tub a love ).


----------



## Blue back (Jul 23, 2019)

My new strain Garlic Breath. real close to done


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Jul 23, 2019)

Blue back said:


> My new strain Garlic Breath. real close to doneView attachment 4368916


Where can I get these beans? I have been wanting garlic breath and GMO forever can ya point me in the right direction?


----------



## Blue back (Jul 23, 2019)

Both are clone only. But I will have a few seeds from a White Fire 3 that threw a couple bananas. I have a very good seed stock with some wicked crosses. Are you close to Michigan?


----------



## Lostsoul41387 (Jul 23, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Both are clone only. But I will have a few seeds from a White Fire 3 that threw a couple bananas. I have a very good seed stock with some wicked crosses. Are you close to Michigan?


I am in Massachusetts


----------



## Blue back (Jul 24, 2019)

￼The main cola from my Wedding Cake plant. There will be more then one next run. It's a keeper for sure


----------



## Thibs101 (Jul 24, 2019)

Frosty


----------



## King_spleef (Jul 24, 2019)

Posted this plant in this thread a few weeks ago. It has now been chopped and jarred with over a qp of flower.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 24, 2019)

lil something new Van Helsing from secret society seed. There is real fire in 80 dollar packs. Shout out to @eastcoastled for helping a brotha out.


----------



## yummy fur (Jul 24, 2019)

Short Stuff: Pink Grapefruit Auto, all the buds are like this absolutely covered...


----------



## freemancat (Jul 30, 2019)

Blueberry, jack herrer and og. About a week out..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 30, 2019)

Blue back said:


> My new strain Garlic Breath. real close to doneView attachment 4368916


Looks a lot like a jelly breath cross I have


----------



## Blue back (Jul 31, 2019)

Garlic Breath a scissor slip piece.lol


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Jul 31, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> View attachment 4372462
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372461


Your photos are the best on the whole site. You've got serious skills! Well done


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 31, 2019)

@Hot Diggity Sog glad your enjoying them. If im in the right mood and able I lift the camera out and get stuck in. If I aint in the mood they look like shit lol so I try and restrain myself and not do any or it's obvious.

Thanks for the compliment very much appreciated.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 31, 2019)

Heisenbeans Sundae Cake (Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake).


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 31, 2019)

Cookies N Chem

Big thanks to @macsnax for this.


----------



## Fiete (Aug 1, 2019)

Zombie Kush


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 1, 2019)

Here is a Guava Wookie from Bodhi at day 69 of flower.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 1, 2019)

Here is another Guava Wookie from Bodhi at day 69 of flower. This pheno has some purples to her.


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Aug 1, 2019)

This bud was so frosty, it stuck to my fingers like caramel even a couple weeks after the chop


----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Aug 1, 2019)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> This bud was so frosty, it stuck to my fingers like caramel even a couple weeks after the chop


You can see the gooey string sticking to my finger in this picture lol


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 1, 2019)

Cwrighty9420 said:


> You can see the gooey string sticking to my finger in this picture lol


lol...nice!


----------



## gwheels (Aug 2, 2019)

Purple Punch Heisenbeans Genetics. It smells wonderful too, Chopped this pair at day 55, The rest of the plant in 10 days to see where i like it.Frosty !


----------



## Shady5388 (Aug 2, 2019)

This may not be slurricane or dosido or even cookies with all their oreety looks but this will lay you out AK BeanBrains TKNL5 Haze


----------



## VTHIZZ (Aug 3, 2019)

GG4 BagSeed week 7


----------



## Colacody (Aug 7, 2019)

VTHIZZ said:


> GG4 BagSeed week 7
> 
> View attachment 4374100
> 
> View attachment 4374101


Solid looking girls man. I got one in the backyard now hoping she looks half that good!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Aug 11, 2019)

Trip choc chip and mimosa side by side. Normally get more purple but its been hot as a well diggers ass here lol.


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## zypheruk (Aug 13, 2019)

Dinafem - Purps#1 - Dry Trim Ready For Curing


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 13, 2019)

Orange 43 aka Orange White Fire 43
White Fire with nice orange Terps.
I enjoyed growing this out that's for sure.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Aug 13, 2019)

Almost finished with my fist grow. Have a little over a week before harvest and I decided to post this pic to see what you guys think. Grown in Promix HP with vegbloom dirty. I also used there shine product with terpinator. I’m really happy with my first grow. This strain is Platinum Punch from in-house genetics.


----------



## Mr moco (Aug 13, 2019)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Hey guys and girls onk.ow this might be the wrong forum but quik question I've been in bloom for about 8 weeks I have to cut them down 4 days early off the 8 week mark how screwed am i


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Aug 13, 2019)

Mr moco said:


> Hey guys and girls onk.ow this might be the wrong forum but quik question I've been in bloom for about 8 weeks I have to cut them down 4 days early off the 8 week mark how screwed am i


That greatly depends on what strain your growing. Also if the plant underwent any heavy stress which could delay the plant maturation process. Look at your trichomes. They can answer this question better than any of us could


----------



## Mr moco (Aug 13, 2019)

Herbrewisralight said:


> That greatly depends on what strain your growing. Also if the plant underwent any heavy stress which could delay the plant maturation process. Look at your trichomes. They can answer this question better than any of us could


Thank you for your reply wat kind of scope do you recommend I bought a loupe with a led light on it but I swear its apiece of crap I can't really see the tricromes properly...or I'm using it wrong


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 13, 2019)

Never judge flower time going by what breeders say it's usually bullshit.


----------



## Mr moco (Aug 13, 2019)

Mr moco said:


> Thank you for your reply wat kind of scope do you recommend I bought a loupe with a led light on it but I swear its apiece of crap I can't really see the tricromes properly...or I'm using it wrong





zypheruk said:


> Never judge flower time going by what breeders say it's usually bullshit.


I kinda have no.choice to.cut them down shitty situation they are Indica's duf strains I was told 8 to 9 weeks is usually a good time for indica I'll be shy of 8 weeks by 4 days I'll take pics of my buds tonight when lights go on if u guys wana take a look be on at 9pm all but one look ready that one took on the sativa trait


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Aug 13, 2019)

Mr moco said:


> Thank you for your reply wat kind of scope do you recommend I bought a loupe with a led light on it but I swear its apiece of crap I can't really see the tricromes properly...or I'm using it wrong


They have good ones on amazon. Anything that’s 30x-60x should work. Make sure that your properly focusing it.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 13, 2019)

GorillaBreath from Chunky Bagseeds

 



Headbanger F2 X Fake GG#4


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 13, 2019)

Mr moco said:


> I kinda have no.choice to.cut them down shitty situation they are Indica's duf strains I was told 8 to 9 weeks is usually a good time for indica I'll be shy of 8 weeks by 4 days I'll take pics of my buds tonight when lights go on if u guys wana take a look be on at 9pm all but one look ready that one took on the sativa trait


More like 73 days is the sweet spot for og's / some cookie hybrids can go for 70 days plus too. A kush hybrid would put you at 63. The number of days can drastically change a plant outcome.


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## stoner4204ever (Aug 13, 2019)

Green Gelato 31 days 12/12


----------



## Mr moco (Aug 13, 2019)

What u guys think


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 13, 2019)

Critical Cheese.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 14, 2019)

Headbanger F2 orange terps very simmilar in taste as Orange Diesel V3 cut from Jah Hoover..


 


NASA Bruce from TheMan13


 


Headbanger F2 orange pheno is growed under Gavita 1000 DE HPS and NASA Bruce is growed under CMH Phillips
315 3100K..


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 14, 2019)

Personal cross between male of Karma OG F4 and Fake GG#4


 
 

Its not cured.. there is still much green when i taked pics so when cured this ones look much better.. didnt cut sugar
leafes too tight as i wished to show their "sweetness"... its terpy and very complex,nice smell that you come more
for it... potency is 7-8 on scale of 10..


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 14, 2019)

Sweep Amnesia Hypro cut or as folks know her better under Amnesia Core cut
growed under CMH 315 3100K.. she looks much more bigger when growed 
under HPS type of lights..


----------



## joe9000 (Aug 14, 2019)

very nice,making my mouth water,hmmmm.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 15, 2019)

This is the frostiest of my 4 Guava Wookie's from Bodhi. Grown organically with a mixture of lighting but mostly LED.
Picture is the 4th day in the jar after a nice and slow 7 day hang dry.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Aug 17, 2019)

Week 9, gg4 pheno type 1 and 3
#3 has the typical gorilla glue leaf twist found with this strain. Some of the fans have completely twisted.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 17, 2019)

Not the frostiest of this batch, but one of my favorites. Just had to take a pic cause I needed to get into it anyways. My frostiest has to go to the Bodhi Pura Vida in that round. But here's a pic of some Ghost of LeeRoy that's been in the jar for 7 1/2 months. I usually start my day with this one, and it's a winner too. But Bodhi does kick ass I've learned.
 

.


----------



## zypheruk (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Aug 17, 2019)

tripple chocolate chip close up. Citral Glue last one going into retirement


----------



## xombie (Aug 17, 2019)

Bagseed.


----------



## Dog Star (Aug 18, 2019)

Need to addmit here are some badass growers..

Very nice buds and skills.. its fiesta for a eyes.. am enjoying in your intros..


Kind regards folks


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Aug 18, 2019)

Dolato week 8. This plant was a low yielded but I think it’s the frostiest in my garden. This strain was bred by in-house genetics. Which is my favorite breeder at the moment.


----------



## Black-Thumb (Aug 18, 2019)

Got some Double Grape from Mephisto (my first auto grow)




Didnt have the heart to cut the sugar leaves off. Haha


----------



## ozziebud (Aug 18, 2019)

sensi seeds northern lights


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Aug 19, 2019)

ozziebud said:


> sensi seeds northern lights


Let us know how these turn out and how they smoke. They look fantastic!


----------



## ozziebud (Aug 20, 2019)

will


Hot Diggity Sog said:


> Let us know how these turn out and how they smoke. They look fantastic!


will do been doing this strain for a while it smokes nice pretty good yielder just sprouted a northern lights #5 haze cant wait to see that one


----------



## bdesk420 (Aug 20, 2019)

how is this for a bag seed of some tomahawk


----------



## belvmont (Aug 20, 2019)

some nlxhaze5 and jack herer flower week 11-12, soon chop time  

pic 1-6 phenos from nlxhaze5
pic 7-8 another pheno nlxhaze5
pic 9-10 jack herer


----------



## OneMoreRip (Aug 20, 2019)

My first grow, coming to an end soonish, n.p. will be a while yet though. Dark heart nursery clones, in cali.

Napaili pink
 
Gg4 
 
Strawberry cheesecake.
 
A few errors this grow, hope in a while I will be more up to par with some of you folks. Really amazing plants around here. I would like that as well but for now I am very happy with these, for sure. 

My custom 'stealth' super closet cabinet, 36" x 24". 3 hlg 100v2 [email protected] [email protected] Redneck a/c. 

 

Was wondering, does c02 help with frost or just yield? I could try and add it in but I'm not interested unless it helps quality. Newb, thanks!


----------



## jungle666 (Aug 20, 2019)

bdesk420 said:


> how is this for a bag seed of some tomahawk


Looks good, did you clone it


----------



## HielanVibes (Aug 21, 2019)

Yo dudes and dudettes. Im new around these parts. Thought i'd throw a post out there. Got some pheno variations of wedding cake. Not stable, super unpredictable, oh and calmag was not in use for the coco medium at the time. These are two separate grows, same strain at around the 8wk mark. May your trichomes enrich your souls!

Cheers!


----------



## fartsalot (Aug 21, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> This may not be slurricane or dosido or even cookies with all their oreety looks but this will lay you out AK BeanBrains TKNL5 Haze
> View attachment 4373692 View attachment 4373693


How are these coming along Shady?


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2019)

Thug pug- puta breath


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 25, 2019)

Another pheno of puta breath


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 25, 2019)

ozziebud said:


> sensi seeds northern lights


Looking great man! How many plants are there? 
Be sure ya post a pre-harvest pic.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Another bag seed grow

Mint Berry Crunch.. flipped 7/26


----------



## Beantown_greentown (Aug 28, 2019)

Purple rainmaker. This shit was frosty and awesome. Boston massacre 
 
New England frost. 
 Bitch slap feisty as f and last up purple massacre. See some awesome shit in here . Awesomeness fellow roll it uppers


----------



## GalacticApache (Aug 29, 2019)

First grow...and first post. Bag seed, so strain is unknown. Grew with 150w hps and 65 watt cfl(300 watt equivalent) but didn’t have nutrients till flower, Fox farms big bloom and tiger bloom. Now if i can only cure it right...


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 29, 2019)

A pretty c99 bud


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 29, 2019)

Puta breath again-


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 30, 2019)

Wedding cake f4

LA kush cake


----------



## VTHIZZ (Aug 30, 2019)

GG4


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 6, 2019)

Shady5388 said:


> Thanks blue black.. Ive ran this girl about 4 years now and she never gets old. Loud sandlewood/ cedar nose and very sativa in effect. Great daytime smoke or before work smoke.
> Mickey Kush HomeGrownNaturalWonders
> "JTR x Sweet Irish Kush"


Indoor Mickey.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 6, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Indoor Mickey.


The same cut in the light dep.


----------



## ozziebud (Sep 6, 2019)

purple moby dick top northern lights below


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 7, 2019)

lemon meringue from the light dep.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 12, 2019)

This is my first attempt at an autoflower.
We still have several weeks til harvest. About 11/12 weeks from seed.


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 12, 2019)

Peanut butter punch


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 12, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Peanut butter breath
> View attachment 4393730 View attachment 4393731


That is so nice I looked at it twice . . .how does it smoke?


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 12, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is so nice I looked at it twice . . .how does it smoke?


Its week 7 so I dont know yet lol.. smells like fermenting grapes and garlic skunk so far


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 12, 2019)

My bad peanut butter punch I always do that lol. Secret society seed co's version of slurricane


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 12, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is so nice I looked at it twice . . .how does it smoke?


Hey man, gotta love Colorado.


----------



## zypheruk (Sep 14, 2019)

Some serious looking frosty buds being posted of late, really nice to see.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2019)

Dry puta breath nugs


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2019)

Puta breath all purp pheno-


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2019)

Up close puta


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 19, 2019)

Wedding cake f4
LA KUSH CAKE 
 
LA kush cake (different pheno)


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 19, 2019)

SGKM F2 Outdoors


----------



## yummy fur (Sep 20, 2019)

This is a D.P Orange Bud Auto but it expressed a plum and diesel phenotype. It's too pretty to chop down in one go so I'm doing it in stages. The long goodbye.


----------



## Dude74 (Sep 21, 2019)

GG4 x skunk 18. Got this as a freebie from dcse. Merican genetics “festers glue” is what the pack said. Later found it to be soul rebel on IG. So anyways......on to the frostiness


----------



## Blue back (Sep 21, 2019)

I thought this thread was barried. Forum Cut GSC.  Clone only version of Wedding Cake.


----------



## THERAMBLNMAN (Sep 21, 2019)

French Macaron by THSeeds.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Sep 21, 2019)

Here's my Afghani that's been in the jar for 8 months.


----------



## banananutbread (Sep 21, 2019)

Figure id post this here rather than my other thread. Platinum Scout!


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 22, 2019)

Puta breath-


----------



## Sricha20530 (Sep 23, 2019)

Cherry Cookies x Chiquita Banana, still a couple of weeks before I harvest.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 23, 2019)

Sricha20530 said:


> Cherry Cookies x Chiquita Banana, still a couple of weeks before I harvest.View attachment 4398865


Does that pull a fast one at the end? It looks like an easy 3-4 weeks to go still.


----------



## Sricha20530 (Sep 23, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Does that pull fast one at the end? It looks like an easy 3-4 weeks to go still.


You could be right, couple of weeks was a guess. It’s been in flower for 6 to 7 weeks.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 23, 2019)

Garlic Breath week 8


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 23, 2019)

Sricha20530 said:


> You could be right, couple of weeks was a guess. It’s been in flower for 6 to 7 weeks.[/QUOTE
> 
> On the other hand I've seen a few that are so undeveloped at around 7 or 8 weeks that they look like most strains at 4-5. 10 days later they're done.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 24, 2019)

Wedding Cake almost ready. Shits got some long trics.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 24, 2019)

Forum Cut same about 2 weeks to go


----------



## indianasc13 (Sep 26, 2019)

*some brandywine from DVG*


----------



## King_spleef (Sep 26, 2019)

Not sure what this is but I am definitely trying to clone it.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 27, 2019)

Trim day #1. GSC


----------



## Sricha20530 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pink Banana Crush


----------



## bk78 (Sep 28, 2019)

Area 51 frosting up nicely 45 days since flip.


----------



## Blue back (Sep 28, 2019)

Big Wedding Cake cola


----------



## puffdatchronic (Oct 2, 2019)

C99 by female seeds mostly small but dense buds really stinky weed smell, very dank citrus when squeezed.
50 grams yeild .overall great buzz not stupifying .great for going out during the day


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 2, 2019)

Just trimmed up the pb punch. Smells and tastes real perfumey like oldschool god bud with a bit of purp and skunk in there too


----------



## Blue back (Oct 4, 2019)

Trim day #7


----------



## Blue back (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 4, 2019)

This still has a few weeks to go..


----------



## JonathanT (Oct 4, 2019)

Starting week three for this Crazy Glue. Growing under a 70 watt led.


----------



## JonathanT (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Harvest from a few weeks ago...


----------



## bk78 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## JonathanT (Oct 8, 2019)

swelling up and trichs just keep stacking up


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 8, 2019)

Getting there


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 8, 2019)

ozziebud said:


> View attachment 4390285 purple moby dick top northern lights belowView attachment 4390286


The bud is sweet no doubt, but i am jealous of the shot. What type of camera did you use?


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 8, 2019)

So so frosty shishkeberry above and pineapple below. Both @5wks


----------



## Blue back (Oct 8, 2019)

Trim day #10 I harvest from top to bottom as it matures. This is half a plant. GSC serious oz's of rock solid nugs


----------



## ozziebud (Oct 9, 2019)

Iriemartin74 said:


> The bud is sweet no doubt, but i am jealous of the shot. What type of camera did you use?


i just used my samsung 7 phone


----------



## bk78 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## captainOGnoname (Oct 10, 2019)

Not mine buddy’s Malibu pie


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 11, 2019)

ozziebud said:


> i just used my samsung 7 phone


Sweet.. I finally broke down and bought a new phone... TBH i didnt miss social media one bit.. No more arguing with friends over Trump and guns.. And my friends that ive known for 20+ years act like they dont truly know who i am... Misunderstanding YOU.. As You personally.. And you as in everyone... To drive you need a license.. Versus.. YOU are the funny person i know. But YOU have taken some great shots... I should have some new photos coming soon..


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 11, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Some serious looking frosty buds being posted of late, really nice to see.


Almost too pretty to


zypheruk said:


> Some serious looking frosty buds being posted of late, really nice to see.


Almost too pretty to smoke... Almost.


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Oct 11, 2019)

VTHIZZ said:


> Week 9, gg4 pheno type 1 and 3
> #3 has the typical gorilla glue leaf twist found with this strain. Some of the fans have completely twisted.
> 
> View attachment 4380588
> ...


Ive been trying to come up with a way to truly identify strains... And never have been able to recognize phenos too well.. But i will be damned if you didnt make it look so easy.. The tell tail twist..


----------



## Sricha20530 (Oct 11, 2019)

Sricha20530 said:


> Cherry Cookies x Chiquita Banana, still a couple of weeks before I harvest.View attachment 4398865


3 weeks later.


----------



## Sricha20530 (Oct 11, 2019)

Sricha20530 said:


> Pink Banana CrushView attachment 4401185


Two weeks later


----------



## Venus55 (Oct 12, 2019)

Shishkeberry @ 5 1/2wks


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 16, 2019)

Sunshinedaydream gg4


----------



## belvmont (Oct 19, 2019)

Some 7 Weeks Cured NLxHaze5 and the hairy JackHerer


----------



## Sricha20530 (Oct 20, 2019)

Pink Banana Crush


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 23, 2019)

DSD


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 23, 2019)

Damn @rustyshaclkferd , that is some gorgeous looking dosidos you grew there


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 23, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> Damn @rustyshaclkferd , that is some gorgeous looking dosidos you grew there


That Dos is some fire, recently ran sherbface, pieface, sour face , hopefully be running again soon

Next plants up into flower are wifi, GG, golden ticket, Hawian Dutch, Alien stardog 2 phenos, prism #4, sour d, tangie, ewok, prism, pink lemonade...gonna be crazy


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 24, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> That Dos is some fire, recently ran sherbface, pieface, sour face , hopefully be running again soon
> 
> Next plants up into flower are wifi, GG, golden ticket, Hawian Dutch, Alien stardog 2 phenos, prism #4, sour d, tangie, ewok, prism, pink lemonade...gonna be crazy


That sounds like a killer lineup. Its awesome you have such a big selection to choose from.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 24, 2019)

Stickyjones said:


> That sounds like a killer lineup. Its awesome you have such a big selection to choose from.


I am like a pack rat...and surprise suprise i get to run pieface again cuts came back


----------



## MrToad69 (Oct 24, 2019)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Here's a Tangiematic autoflower I'm presently growing...might give naysayers a little "re-think'..I grow them because they are not only strong and flavorful, but also because we dont have the season for photos where I am in Canada.

Cheers
Toad


----------



## Blue back (Oct 28, 2019)

One of my White Fire crosses. Wedding Cake was the female


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Oct 28, 2019)

.


----------



## MrToad69 (Oct 28, 2019)

Zypheruk..Nice snaps! Photography might just have to be your side hustle! 

Cheers
Toad


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 28, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Zypheruk..Nice snaps! Photography might just have to be your side hustle!
> 
> Cheers
> Toad


That it is or should I say was but don't tell anyone. lol.


----------



## ProfessorChaos420 (Oct 28, 2019)

*Still a ways to go with this OG18, but she is super frosty
*


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 28, 2019)

More chem dd f2s...dog poo...well one photo was labeled


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 28, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> More chem dd f2s...dog poo...well one photo was labeledView attachment 4413658


Awesome where did the dog poo strain come from


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 28, 2019)

bag of oranges useful seeds


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 28, 2019)

goji pupil


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 28, 2019)

Jmass420 said:


> Awesome where did the dog poo strain come from


Green beanz seedz breeder lemonhoko 

Chemdawg DD x apollo 13 bc....


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 28, 2019)

blueberry


----------



## Jmass420 (Oct 28, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Green beanz seedz breeder lemonhoko
> 
> Chemdawg DD x apollo 13 bc....


Ill be checking them out


----------



## MrToad69 (Oct 28, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> More chem dd f2s...dog poo...well one photo was labeledView attachment 4413658


Nice lookin' bud Rusty..I have some Chemdawg photoperiod myself I was going to run in the spring..if get half the trichomes you have I'll be happy..lol


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 28, 2019)

This was all grown with bio bizz entire line in roots 404


----------



## Brandon137 (Oct 28, 2019)

Blue back said:


> Big Wedding Cake colaView attachment 4401298


Wish I had that cake at my wedding lol


----------



## Blue back (Oct 28, 2019)

Wedding Cake up close


----------



## Blue back (Oct 28, 2019)

Garlic Breath


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 28, 2019)

Mirage (Lemon G x Dr Hoffman)


----------



## Budsofsteel (Oct 29, 2019)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


 Awrite mate, iv always found some strains crystal up more than others , but also that the last couple of weeks are crucial


----------



## Opie1971 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gelato

Above and below is Cookies N Chem


Sundae Cake (Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake)


----------



## zypheruk (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Gemtree (Oct 29, 2019)

The Sauce.. usually gets way bigger think my bulb or ballast is going.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 29, 2019)

DJ short Blueberry


----------



## Cwmoore577 (Oct 30, 2019)

Peanut Butter Breath after cure


----------



## Blue back (Oct 30, 2019)

New cross F1 white fire x wedding cake


----------



## Sricha20530 (Oct 31, 2019)

Pink Banana Crush


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 31, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> More chem dd f2s...dog poo...well one photo was labeled


That dog poo is frosty and beautiful. Thats a hell of a name for a strain haha, reminds me of cheech and chong up in smoke


----------



## Blue back (Oct 31, 2019)

Better shot WC x WiFi


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 2, 2019)

unknown mota strain i wish I would've taken clones of this one


----------



## Pulpit_ (Nov 4, 2019)

God bud


----------



## Sricha20530 (Nov 4, 2019)

KQR x SDubb


----------



## Wazzy (Nov 4, 2019)

Orinoco and tangie. Harvesting this week. First grow ever.


----------



## Stickyjones (Nov 4, 2019)

Wazzy said:


> Orinoco and tangie. Harvesting this week. First grow ever.


They look great. Congradulations on a successful first run


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Nov 4, 2019)

Week 7


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (Nov 7, 2019)

More like dusted GSC perfectly cured


----------



## Blue back (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Mitchician (Nov 12, 2019)

They're not the frostiest but they're the best I have going at the moment...


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 14, 2019)

Just a dreamy soft focus image tonight. Cause im in a nice place with a nice head high and listening to some way back trance mixes.


----------



## Blue back (Nov 14, 2019)

Wedding Cake getting the resin factory going.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Nov 15, 2019)

Young sweet gelato auto


----------



## Gollyboy (Nov 15, 2019)

Barneys Acapulco gold


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 15, 2019)

VA @ start of 3 weeks


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 16, 2019)

First time grower here.


----------



## goMM (Nov 16, 2019)

HSO The New


----------



## goMM (Nov 16, 2019)

Peyote WiFi


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 16, 2019)

goMM said:


> HSO The New
> View attachment 4421904


expect some 1st class smoke when you harvest 75 days and it's banging I find. Taste is just god dam nice and high as fuck.


----------



## goMM (Nov 16, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> expect some 1st class smoke when you harvest 75 days and it's banging I find. Taste is just god dam nice and high as fuck.


So that’s the sweet spot seen it taken at 60 they said it was too racy and run her to 65-70 I’ll readjust to 70-75 happy I didn’t start flushing she’s at 52 days now 49 in the pic good looking out @zypheruk


----------



## goMM (Nov 16, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> expect some 1st class smoke when you harvest 75 days and it's banging I find. Taste is just god dam nice and high as fuck.


What phenos did u come across the one in the pic smells like my nephews arm pits who just hit puberty and


----------



## goMM (Nov 16, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Just a dreamy soft focus image tonight. Cause im in a nice place with a nice head high and listening to some way back trance mixes.
> 
> View attachment 4421299


Respect the drip


----------



## garden420love (Nov 16, 2019)

First grow! Day 51 any tips? Thanks -Ron


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 16, 2019)

Wedding Cake week 8 No filters used under 1000 watt hps taken w/Samsung J7


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 16, 2019)

Purple GMO underbuds week 8 ... Couldn't reach the top buds for a decent pic. Are those Trichs growing on the stalk? Just noticed that after I posted pic.


----------



## garden420love (Nov 16, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 4422114
> Wedding Cake week 8 No filters used under 1000 watt hps taken w/Samsung J7


My pic is taken when the lights were out. No filters either


----------



## garden420love (Nov 16, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 4422120
> Purple GMO underbuds week 8 ... Couldn't reach the top buds for a decent pic. Are those Trichs growing on the stalk? Just noticed that after I posted pic.


Nice


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 16, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> VA @ start of 3 weeks View attachment 4421643


Cool shot


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 17, 2019)

filters? emmm


----------



## GreenMachineCa (Nov 17, 2019)

Couple of my customers buds with my lights. IG handles


----------



## garden420love (Nov 17, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> filters? emmm


Who uses filters for bud shots? That’s super fail.


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 17, 2019)

Not me and if it's in reference to my soft focus image that's what happens when using a lens wide open and focusing in manual through the canopy.


----------



## garden420love (Nov 17, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Not me and if it's in reference to my soft focus image that's what happens when using a lens wide open and focusing in manual through the canopy.


No it’s not, I was thinking the dude that said it was referring to my pics because they’re so colorful lol. Ur shot is beautiful btw


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 17, 2019)

garden420love said:


> No it’s not, I was thinking the dude that said it was referring to my pics because they’re so colorful lol. Ur shot is beautiful btw


lol I was a little confused for awhile there. Some strains really do produce some excellent colours these days and yours is a perfect example of it.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 17, 2019)

garden420love said:


> No it’s not, I was thinking the dude that said it was referring to my pics because they’re so colorful lol. Ur shot is beautiful btw


I was referring to my own pic...because the color of the pic was quite odd for 1000 watt hps enhanced lighting... (Usually most pics shot in hps light is mostly just a yellowish washed out photo and not even close to replicating what the color actually is). I posted pic because of the detail of mega frost... lol


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 17, 2019)

Oni's Bop Gun week 8 samsung J7 though method 7 lens


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 17, 2019)

Orange Daiquiri week 8 Samsung J7 through Method 7 lens


----------



## garden420love (Nov 17, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> lol I was a little confused for awhile there. Some strains really do produce some excellent colours these days and yours is a perfect example of it.


Very much appreciated! I was confused as well lol


----------



## garden420love (Nov 17, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> I was referring to my own pic...because the color of the pic was quite odd for 1000 watt hps enhanced lighting... (Usually most pics shot in hps light is mostly just a yellowish washed out photo and not even close to replicating what the color actually is). I posted pic because of the detail of mega frost... lol


Gotcha! Dude post some beautiful night shots of that crazy frost. Your buds are freaking beautiful


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 17, 2019)

garden420love said:


> Gotcha! Dude post some beautiful night shots of that crazy frost. Your buds are freaking beautiful


Thanks man!


----------



## garden420love (Nov 17, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Thanks man!


You’re welcome! Keep up the hard work. Amazing budshots.


----------



## garden420love (Nov 17, 2019)

OGBudz said:


> First time grower here.


Looking frosty  what week of flower are you in?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 17, 2019)

Some type of bag seed at 65 days, she did alright.


----------



## OGBudz (Nov 18, 2019)

garden420love said:


> Looking frosty  what week of flower are you in?


Thanks! Currently at the end of week 5


----------



## garden420love (Nov 18, 2019)

OGBudz said:


> Thanks! Currently at the end of week 5


Here comes the swell! Enjoy! Try to take her to day 65-70 just watch your trichomes. Good job


----------



## garden420love (Nov 18, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Some type of bag seed at 65 days, she did alright.
> View attachment 4422673


Beautiful buds. Great work!


----------



## garden420love (Nov 18, 2019)

Day 54. She’s packin’ it on. These last few weeks are crucial


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 18, 2019)

garden420love said:


> Beautiful buds. Great work!


Thanks, you too! I still didn't pull her yet, I want more amber haha


----------



## garden420love (Nov 18, 2019)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Thanks, you too! I still didn't pull her yet, I want more amber haha


Much appreciated ! I’m letting my girl go as long as she can before chop. I believe I underfed around week 3-4 or it’s the genetics, so my fade started quite early unfortunately. Aiming for day 65-70 even still


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 18, 2019)

Corner of a nug after 2-week cure..


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 18, 2019)

Orange Daiquiri ... Week 8, the last pic didn't do this bud justice.


----------



## OZAK47 (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 18, 2019)

prince(oz kush x purple punch) keeper
secret society 

pink nebula red eye gentics (my favorite smoke like sweet sour and trippy asf.)

Cookies n cream exotic gentics sup mike..

peanut butter punch secret society 

better than your cookie red eye gentics 

mimosa on flex symbiotic gentics


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 19, 2019)

Purple GMO Start of week 9, Samsung J7 though Method 7 lens


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 19, 2019)

bannana punch week 5


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 20, 2019)

Couple photos taken this morning.


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 20, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 4423396
> Purple GMO Start of week 9, Samsung J7 though Method 7 lens


Stunning


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 20, 2019)

Cant remember the genetics on these ones sorry possibly Green Crack, was week 7 anyways


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 20, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Couple photos taken this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4424180
> 
> ...


Everytime I scroll past your pics, I keep forgetting not to squint haha.. Nice shots dude


----------



## garden420love (Nov 20, 2019)

Day 56


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 20, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Stunning


This is a cut from the 2018 Mi Cannabis Cup 2nd place indica flower category. Vary Dank


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Nov 20, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> Couple photos taken this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4424180
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots, what are you using to take the photos?


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 21, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Beautiful shots, what are you using to take the photos?


Both of the last images taken usin a Nikon D500 + Sigma 105mm Macro + Sigma 1.4 tc


----------



## Darkoh69 (Nov 21, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 4423396
> Purple GMO Start of week 9, Samsung J7 though Method 7 lens


Wowsers!!


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 21, 2019)

Soar almost 9 weeks


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Negrodamus (Nov 21, 2019)

Trainwreck day 54 of flower.


----------



## taint (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 21, 2019)

taint said:


>


Now that is frosty!!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 21, 2019)

A1 yolo 
Prince


----------



## GulfCoastHeat (Nov 21, 2019)

Shoreline BX (Shoreline Genetics)


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 22, 2019)

taint said:


>


Impressive . . . Better buy a couple extra pairs of scissors


----------



## garden420love (Nov 22, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Impressive . . . Better buy a couple extra pairs of scissors


I think 


taint said:


>


frostiest cured nug on this thread so far hand down!


----------



## .Smoke (Nov 26, 2019)

Auto Bubblegum Day 21 flower


----------



## 70's natureboy (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey all you frostmasters, Are you getting that frost with HPS or MH??? I just tried a MH grow for old time sake and all my plants are way frostier. Am I learning something this basic this late in life ? wtf?


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 26, 2019)

This girls nearly cooked can't wait to take a whity when I smoke it..lol...


----------



## LemonFuelPinesol (Nov 26, 2019)

Wedding Cake bagseed


----------



## LemonFuelPinesol (Nov 26, 2019)

Wedding Cake bagseed 2


----------



## taint (Nov 27, 2019)

Pro trim elite auto scissors are my friend.........lolz.
4 weeks and a finished nug of Nancy's Purple Urple.


----------



## zypheruk (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## CraigMk (Nov 28, 2019)

Bubbas gift.. fair bit of frost I think..


----------



## zypheruk (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 1, 2019)

Lava Freeze from S.S.S.C.qa


----------



## nurrgle (Dec 2, 2019)

Here is a couple small tester nugs from under the canopy. These got harvested two week early just to see what’s up.

1st pic is Purple Harijuana



2nd is my keeper of Donkey Butter 


stoked on both. First smells like Flintstone Vitamins semiconductor like papa smurfs butthole.


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 2, 2019)

Caked


----------



## killAgreenguy (Dec 2, 2019)

All pics taken under 315 lec bulbs with a iPhone 7plus


----------



## Opie1971 (Dec 2, 2019)

*Wedding Cake*


----------



## taint (Dec 2, 2019)

Greencrackish..........


----------



## Blue back (Dec 3, 2019)

Wedding Cake bout ready


----------



## taint (Dec 3, 2019)

Fresh purple pounder.


----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 3, 2019)

Here is a nugget of lemon Skittlez.￼


----------



## taint (Dec 4, 2019)

Under lights and dry of some 5-1


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 4, 2019)

mystery seed smells like butter pecan ice cream. Hate when I get to high to label shit right lol.


----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 4, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4431795mystery seed smells like butter pecan ice cream. Hate when I get to high to label shit right lol.


You have to watch posting high I will put the wrong seed co. down or get names mixed up. I look the next day and cannot believe what I said LMAO . Here is a Gelato41 by seedstockers


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 5, 2019)

Blue breath mints


----------



## diggs99 (Dec 5, 2019)

zypheruk said:


> View attachment 4429720
> 
> View attachment 4429721


man your shit is ridiculous bro....

The ganja and the amazing pics , both always on point.


----------



## d1r1p1o (Dec 5, 2019)

Wedding Cake
First indoor grow
Week 8


----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 5, 2019)

This is a Purple Punch Auto


----------



## RangiSTaxi (Dec 6, 2019)

Mangle fucker strain, photos taken on a potatoe 2 years ago.


----------



## Brandon137 (Dec 7, 2019)

Gelato from Canuks seeds full organic grow day 33


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 7, 2019)

Jabbas Stash

Gelato cut from a buddy.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 7, 2019)

Bannana Punch Frost on top of frost damnn...
Terps are unreal lol.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Blue back (Dec 9, 2019)

Garlic Breath days before the cut


----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mokums Tulip by Dutch passion


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 10, 2019)

I just managed to track down a seed supplier here in Canada that still has a bunch of Mephisto's Limited Edition Double Grape...(Suppose to be super frosty) Mine just arrived.. Legit, sealed package...In box me for those looking for a contact email.


----------



## LoStDots25 (Dec 10, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> Blue breath mintsView attachment 4432221View attachment 4432222View attachment 4432223View attachment 4432224View attachment 4432225View attachment 4432226


Where these genetics come from? Love the bud structure


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mimosa add co2 this run wow what a difference.


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 10, 2019)

LoStDots25 said:


> Where these genetics come from? Love the bud structure


Jamba labs seeds,she is very solid for sure,like a dense sponge..


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 10, 2019)

Van helsing keeper


----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 10, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> I just managed to track down a seed supplier here in Canada that still has a bunch of Mephisto's Limited Edition Double Grape...(Suppose to be super frosty) Mine just arrived.. Legit, sealed package...In box me for those looking for a contact email.


I have grown allot of Double Grape. Here is a nice one.


----------



## WaterDog (Dec 10, 2019)

Sherbishna, I only have a phone.

What you guys taking those awesome pics with.


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 10, 2019)

Beauty ..there canuck!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mystery Seed. We are calling her Butter Pecan Cream. Smells and taste amazing very unique.


----------



## Canuck2463 (Dec 11, 2019)

MrToad69 said:


> Beauty ..there canuck!


Thank you very much MrToad69


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 11, 2019)

CQX24C


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Snow Temple glistening. Super slimy buds.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 13, 2019)

Was blessed with this cut couple years ago. Has dramatically improved my sex life. My wife gets frisky as hell when she is around lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4436311
> Was blessed with this cut couple years ago. Has dramatically improved my sex life. My wife gets frisky as hell when she is around lol.


Pineapple express???


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 13, 2019)

Rasberryglue


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 13, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> Pineapple express???


Sorry mimosa. Str8 panty dropper.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Sorry mimosa. Str8 panty dropper.


Who has that??? They say the same thing about PE...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2019)

Forgotten Cookies


----------



## Craigson (Dec 13, 2019)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> View attachment 4422120
> Purple GMO underbuds week 8 ... Couldn't reach the top buds for a decent pic. Are those Trichs growing on the stalk? Just noticed that after I posted pic.


What is purple GMO? GMO x Purple Kush?


----------



## Craigson (Dec 13, 2019)

Some GMO and Skunk 91. First 3 pics are GMO, rest are Skunk 91


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2019)

Craigson said:


> Some GMO and Skunk 91. First 3 pics are GMO, rest are Skunk 91
> View attachment 4436418View attachment 4436419View attachment 4436420View attachment 4436421View attachment 4436428View attachment 4436429View attachment 4436430View attachment 4436425


Ooooooooooweeeee!!!


----------



## HillbillyHellraiser (Dec 13, 2019)

Very Fosty!


----------



## HillbillyHellraiser (Dec 13, 2019)

Another fosty one I've been working on for a few years now.


----------



## JAMEZ420 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## HillbillyHellraiser (Dec 13, 2019)

^reminds me of real Northern Lights j420^ 


 slow veg lower side of avg yeild but A+


----------



## DixonButts (Dec 14, 2019)

Dark Devil x Blueberry Haze auto


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 14, 2019)

All I got is what I've got but, here's what I've got going on.


----------



## Bodean (Dec 14, 2019)

Cosmos by Reno genetics


----------



## Rasta Roy (Dec 14, 2019)

Purple Punch


Garlic Breath


Crunch Berries


Cherry Punch


----------



## .Smoke (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## taint (Dec 14, 2019)

Wet and dry same bud.........


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 15, 2019)

That looks a bit like my Sapphire OG...

pheno 1...



pheno 3...





..yes pheno 3 was pulled a bit early but I needed to make space and also needed some buds quick because I was running on fumes..


----------



## taint (Dec 15, 2019)

We all swim in the same gene pool no?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 15, 2019)

Mitchician said:


> That looks a bit like my Sapphire OG...
> 
> pheno 1...
> 
> ...


How early


----------



## Mitchician (Dec 15, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> How early


under 7 weeks of 11/13, pheno 1 was under 8 weeks.. it seems 11/13 really speeds things along..


----------



## Blue back (Dec 16, 2019)

GSC


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 16, 2019)

taint said:


> We all swim in the same gene pool no?


I am sure you have answered this but what is this strain ?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 16, 2019)

Rasta Roy said:


> View attachment 4437129
> Purple Punch
> 
> View attachment 4437134
> ...


What are your thoughts on cherry punch almost pulled trigger on these?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4431795mystery seed smells like butter pecan ice cream. Hate when I get to high to label shit right lol.


that looks a lot like the critical peyote i'm running


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 16, 2019)

peyote


----------



## Greennner (Dec 16, 2019)

Og kush , sativa pheno, smells like sweet candy fruits, and is realy strong!


----------



## taint (Dec 16, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> I am sure you have answered this but what is this strain ?














Those are several different plants out of some lines that are a mix of what I have liked........bumping my best males to my best females.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Dec 16, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> What are your thoughts on cherry punch almost pulled trigger on these?


Nice structure, easy grower, pretty minimal pruning labor, pleasant smoke and high but nothing to write home about. Has good bag appeal.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 16, 2019)

Rasta Roy said:


> Nice structure, easy grower, pretty minimal pruning labor, pleasant smoke and high but nothing to write home about. Has good bag appeal.


Thanks


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 16, 2019)

taint said:


> Those are several different plants out of some lines that are a mix of what I have liked........bumping my best males to my best females.


Wow great work.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 17, 2019)

homemade cross - Reservoir Seeds Sour Diesel x Chemdog x Romulan


----------



## puffdatchronic (Dec 17, 2019)

not the frostiest on here, but pretty happy with how this autoflower gelato is turning out


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 18, 2019)

5week Organic 4 week to go
Rasberryglue haute genetique


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (Dec 18, 2019)

swedsteven said:


> 5week Organic 4 week to go
> Rasberryglue haute genetique
> View attachment 4439003


nice work! what are your thoughts on this one? hard to find info on this bank, ive got a pack of their Blueberry Gelato(Acai Gelato x Bluberry Cookies)


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 18, 2019)

emeraldgreengrower said:


> nice work! what are your thoughts on this one? hard to find info on this bank, ive got a pack of their Blueberry Gelato(Acai Gelato x Bluberry Cookies)


Try them pheno hunt the pack big word lol


----------



## taint (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Dec 19, 2019)

OG


----------



## onegreenthumb (Dec 19, 2019)

day 48


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 20, 2019)

Tripple Chocolate Chip smelling up the place with dank coffee and chocolate.


----------



## Bodean (Dec 21, 2019)

Cosmos 

Columbian gold f2 

Hyperdoubleblack 

Hypercherrypie 

Blood orange bx1


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 21, 2019)

i must have visited this thread 15 times by now and i never realized the OP misspelled Frostiest lmao


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 21, 2019)

Here's what I'm doing.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 21, 2019)

Banana Sundae. Grape sundae driver smell with banana og golf ball nugs. Can't wait to run a full batch of clones.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 22, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Banana Sundae. Grape sundae driver smell with banana og golf ball nugs. Can't wait to run a full batch of clones.
> View attachment 4440950


My bannana punch must lean more bannana og because mine look almost identical. Great work.


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 22, 2019)

I just love how this single plant turned out. Next run I'll have 2 hardyer plants in this tent. That should be in a couple weeks. This plant is sherb breath if anyone is curious.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2019)

A1 Yolo trying to compete with @taint and @Gemtree lol.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 23, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> A1 Yolo trying to compete with @taint and @Gemtree lol.


Damn looking real frosty I'm still trying to recover from losing half my pants to mites and then I got a couple clones back I gave to a friend and they had aphids so now I'm fighting those 

Here's an atonic(cbd) x apollo 13 f4 that survived the round. Turned out real nice for a cbd strain can't wait to try it


----------



## Greennner (Dec 23, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> A1 Yolo trying to compete with @taint and @Gemtree lol.


Did you grow it your self?
That looks like dipped in pk13/14


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 23, 2019)

Where they at ?
Led 3000k +660

hps


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2019)

Greennner said:


> Did you grow it your self?
> That looks like dipped in pk13/14


Yep tent grown right at home. Gentics make us sometimers look like these guys on here killin it.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 23, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Damn looking real frosty I'm still trying to recover from losing half my pants to mites and then I got a couple clones back I gave to a friend and they had aphids so now I'm fighting those
> 
> Here's an atonic(cbd) x apollo 13 f4 that survived the round. Turned out real nice for a cbd strain can't wait to try it
> View attachment 4442069View attachment 4442068


Crazy you get those results fighting bugs. Once again looks professional. Great work.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 23, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Crazy you get those results fighting bugs. Once again looks professional. Great work.


They weren't on that one they seemed to flock to certain plants so that was lucky at least. I'm pretty sure they are just regular aphids because I've been killing the shit out of them with green cleaner. Mites seem to be gone so thats cool I've never have bugs except thrips and gnats in 15yrs so it's definitely been a learning experience. 

Now I have 4 sunset sherbert x chocolate diesel, 4 gg4 x chocolate diesel and 4 orange cookies x chocolate diesel going so hope I can keep the aphids off long enough for more frosty pics


----------



## .Smoke (Dec 23, 2019)

OG Kush Auto.
Just cut and hung to dry.
My first harvest.
Merry Christmas


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 23, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Yep tent grown right at home. Gentics make us sometimers look like these guys on here killin it.


Saw that was exotic genetics I grow the sauce and just got a pack of peanut butter n chocolate. Do you have anything else by him?


----------



## Hawg Wild (Dec 23, 2019)

Nurple auto by Binary Selections. Dry but not cured yet.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2019)

Gemtree said:


> Saw that was exotic genetics I grow the sauce and just got a pack of peanut butter n chocolate. Do you have anything else by him?


My triple chocolate chip is by him. I have run ceasar and trilogy too. Just keep a eye out if you are running seed to look for nanners on them. I always on any seed veg them up take a few clones and toss mothers. Picked that up from my partner.


----------



## hipressure (Dec 24, 2019)

.smoke 

Nice job man those buds look mint


----------



## WaterDog (Dec 24, 2019)

Calling it done. All cloudy with some amber. Thoughts


----------



## WaterDog (Dec 24, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> My triple chocolate chip is by him. I have run ceasar and trilogy too. Just keep a eye out if you are running seed to look for nanners on them. I always on any seed veg them up take a few clones and toss mothers. Picked that up from my partner.


you toss, as in throw away? mothers?


I cant even throw away sickly ones, I have some sorta crazy thing in my head that I can nurse them back lol huge waste of time I know


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2019)

They are started from seed I take clones about 45 to 50 days toss the mothers. Reason is a lot of hermies happen on seed plants. Plus what my clones look like is a better indicator of structure than the flowered mother. I have tossed great gentics because the seed plant hermied only to find the clones dont. Some of the breeders and test guys and girls do the same thing. So far only hermied I have had are from my own error. 


WaterDog said:


> you toss, as in throw away? mothers?
> 
> 
> I cant even throw away sickly ones, I have some sorta crazy thing in my head that I can nurse them back lol huge waste of time I know


----------



## MrToad69 (Dec 24, 2019)

HillbillyHellraiser said:


> View attachment 4436605Another fosty one I've been working on for a few years now.


Nice Frost Hillbilly!


----------



## Spurdy (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2019)

View attachment 4442545


Spurdy said:


> View attachment 4442762


Info? Strain ect...


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 24, 2019)

.......ill be back


----------



## Greennner (Dec 25, 2019)

Spurdy said:


> View attachment 4442762


She is looking realy realy tasty


----------



## Greennner (Dec 25, 2019)

Dumbguyneedshelp said:


> .......ill be back


Nice tight nodes , strain?


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 25, 2019)

Greennner said:


> Nice tight nodes , strain?


Starflight guava from bodhi


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 25, 2019)

merry christmas and happy holidays everyone. I was just re-jarring my cannabis and inspecting the buds after curing for over a month, and decided to take some photos this morning. one picture is of white skunk (I'm holding a nug) and the other is of Adam's OG.


----------



## Spurdy (Dec 25, 2019)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4442545
> 
> Info? Strain ect...


It’s king Louie at 74 days already chopped and hung up


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 25, 2019)

Goofy grape x sweet black angel 
Shitty pic I’ll try again with the light on


----------



## Bud. (Dec 25, 2019)

Not me but here’s some unknown clone 35 days from flip. The frost is just starting to pick up 

Pain in the ass to get pictures under HPS, using a 315w cmh as a flashlight lol 

I’ll check back in in about a month


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 26, 2019)

prince secret society. Just popped this out the jar smells like fruit and fuel. Narcotic effect great for bedtime.


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 26, 2019)

Today's update.


----------



## PrinceGrassMan (Dec 26, 2019)

Blue Gelato #41 smells like a fruit smoothie


----------



## .Smoke (Dec 27, 2019)

Jack Herer dry.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Dec 27, 2019)

i had already posted a pic of my frostiest but this is more of a close up taken this morning. Adam's OG cured for a month *edit* the last pic is of the same crop after hung dry as I was jarring it for cure.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 27, 2019)

cookies n cream.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 27, 2019)

That banana sundae lookin nice


----------



## DustyDuke (Dec 28, 2019)

Sweet black angel x goofy grape


----------



## Bodean (Dec 28, 2019)

Cosmos by Reno genetics 56day since flip.


----------



## taint (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 28, 2019)

Bodean said:


> Cosmos by Reno genetics 56day since flip.
> View attachment 4444802


Lookin stellar


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Dec 28, 2019)

Starflight guava... Only few weeks,from flip. Already starting some trichs


----------



## Mim Towls (Dec 29, 2019)

Here's my cut of Vanilla Gorilla by Exotic Genetix


----------



## Birdrussell (Dec 29, 2019)

A week or so left.


----------



## Gemtree (Dec 29, 2019)

Some gg4 x chocolate diesel. Smells so good got some n tox this round though


----------



## dakindgrind (Dec 29, 2019)

Mimosa



Sundae Driver


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 30, 2019)

cake n chem
Ice cream cake x sherbe

Slurricrasher


----------



## swedsteven (Dec 30, 2019)

Raspberryglue 49 days 12/12
5 % amber at 25% amber i will harvest


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 1, 2020)

Chem D x Apollo 13 F4


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jan 1, 2020)

Kush Mints, mid week 10 and ready for chop


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 1, 2020)

Hempire828 said:


> Chem D x Apollo 13 F4
> View attachment 4447573View attachment 4447573


that is quiet nice


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 3, 2020)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> that is quiet nice


Thanks..she’s been a fun tree to grow!!! Glad I got more seeds..


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 3, 2020)

Critical Kush @ almost 4 weeks in flower...3-4 more to go.
FF


----------



## Bodean (Jan 3, 2020)

Hyperdoubleblack 62 days from flip


----------



## DixonButts (Jan 3, 2020)

rookie SCROGgin lol they broke my net. Frosty af Gorilla Candy 5 weeks in


----------



## Bodean (Jan 3, 2020)

Cosmos 62 days from flip 
#1
#2


----------



## Bodean (Jan 3, 2020)

Blood orange bx1


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 3, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4448861
> Critical Kush @ almost 4 weeks in flower...3-4 more to go.
> FF



Same run same seed pack


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 3, 2020)

*KKP KING KONG POISON 
( Durban Poison x GG4 ) 

*


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 4, 2020)

Banana Mac


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 4, 2020)

HillbillyHellraiser said:


> View attachment 4436604 Very Fosty!


What strain is this?


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 4, 2020)

Some VG calyx for your viewing pleasure


----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 4, 2020)

Sweet black angel x goofy grape tester nug


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2020)

Not the frostiest, but some decent looking OG I just finished.


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 5, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Not the frostiest, but some decent looking OG I just finished.


Decent? that looks amazing man lol


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 6, 2020)

Guicey G...harvested bud was pheno#1 jus chopped abt a week ago...pheno#2 pics still growing has some time left


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 6, 2020)

Pheno#1 of Guicey G


----------



## taint (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## taint (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jan 9, 2020)

Nug from a previous grow


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 9, 2020)

Good return too


----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 9, 2020)

My Jack Herer.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 10, 2020)

Bannana punch


----------



## Ezylyfe (Jan 10, 2020)

Power Africa x MK Ultra Fast outdoor soilless May 1st planted harvested Sept 10


----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 10, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> Some VG calyx for your viewing pleasure
> View attachment 4449961


that shit looks fire!!! harvesting calyx on my current grow when I get there.


----------



## Mim Towls (Jan 10, 2020)

TheSadVeryBadMadGrower said:


> that shit looks fire!!! harvesting calyx on my current grow when I get there.


I was about to toss a bin of stems away, and realized those were all still there. I think it was worth the time spent knocking them off to enjoy a bowl or two


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

sour crack...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4455540View attachment 4455541View attachment 4455542View attachment 4455543View attachment 4455544sour crack...


Not good focusing but ya'll get the picture...


----------



## unknown member (Jan 14, 2020)

Blackwater


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 14, 2020)

Guicey G @ 12weeks


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jan 14, 2020)

Cultivated @theloudreserve

Hyphy

《Bacio x Gushers Big Al's》


----------



## taint (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 18, 2020)

Ladyburn 1974


----------



## Bud. (Jan 18, 2020)

Here’s the little 12/12 clone I posted a while ago if anyone was wondering lol


----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a little one


----------



## taint (Jan 21, 2020)

Little has a lot to be said for it.............sometimes.


----------



## Wigiberto (Jan 21, 2020)

Moonshine Haze


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 21, 2020)

Guicey G...goin into darkness 2mmrw for 48-72 hrs...13weeks


----------



## S420weed420S (Jan 22, 2020)

Some King Kong looking frosty still got a while to go but they definitely gna be some stinking weed


----------



## Kilroy2020 (Jan 24, 2020)

The best I've ever done


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jan 24, 2020)

Starflight guava


----------



## smokebros (Jan 24, 2020)

Not the frostiest by any means, but it does the job. Wifi 43 x Aliendog Cherry bred by Obsoul33t Genetics. Heavy on the gas / diesel, heavy citrus, and a hint of spice / pepper.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 25, 2020)

Esosseeds Dinoberry Bites at day 56. I added an HPS which upped my room temps (with the dehuey) to 80...Under the HPS it is not so great but the 3k board with the 660nm reds are doing very well when i hit the added heat.
She is on flush now.
Skunky berry jam.


----------



## S420weed420S (Jan 26, 2020)

S420weed420S said:


> Some King Kong looking frosty still got a while to go but they definitely gna be some stinking weed
> View attachment 4462448View attachment 4462449View attachment 4462450View attachment 4462451


----------



## Karlos777 (Jan 26, 2020)

My lady Sour diesel week 6 flower manifold for veg.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Jan 27, 2020)

Headband dwc


----------



## Bodean (Jan 28, 2020)

Buckeye purple test nug. Holding some Buckeye purple x blood orange beans.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Jan 28, 2020)

Bodean said:


> Buckeye purple test nug. Holding some Buckeye purple x blood orange beans.


What does that smell like?


----------



## Bodean (Jan 28, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> What does that smell like?


Floral bouquet smell. Slight funkiness


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jan 31, 2020)

Trimmin up the Guicey G...fire


----------



## taint (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## tmold44 (Feb 3, 2020)

Cali bay dream I just finished... was very pleased!


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 3, 2020)

The cat hair though!


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## brodeisel55 (Feb 6, 2020)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...





chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## brodeisel55 (Feb 6, 2020)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


View attachment 4473663View attachment 4473664View attachment 4473665View attachment 4473666View attachment 4473667View attachment 4473668View attachment 4473669View attachment 4473670View attachment 4473671View attachment 4473672View attachment 4473663View attachment 4473664View attachment 4473665View attachment 4473666View attachment 4473667View attachment 4473668View attachment 4473669View attachment 4473670View attachment 4473671View attachment 4473672


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 7, 2020)

KKP - Hazeman seeds
Durban poison x gg4

Chopped and in 1 week cure currently....
Purp sugar leaves and all. Deep fruit gas !

1 gallon bag - layered mix - water only
4 jars


----------



## etruthfx (Feb 8, 2020)

Some frosty nugs here. Plushberrys reporting in


----------



## Jay1971 (Feb 8, 2020)

GrammarPolice said:


> Here's a few closeups of my Nirvana strains..


I wish mine looked that good, what nutrients did you use?


----------



## ianc4990 (Feb 9, 2020)

Blackwater


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Wigiberto (Feb 10, 2020)

What strain is this?


----------



## WaterDog (Feb 11, 2020)

My Blue dream, underneath crystals


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bannana punch 
Mystery seed smells like cake and citrus. So I call her fruit cake lol.


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 15, 2020)

Skywalker OG Day 36


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Feb 16, 2020)

Pretty sure I do


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 17, 2020)

Another gg4 x chocolate diesel.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 17, 2020)

Papaya Cake


----------



## MrToad69 (Feb 17, 2020)

Another week or so before chop and my crosses are starting to create some frost


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 20, 2020)

Rosetta Stone XX @ day 51


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 20, 2020)

*Sour Stomper x Purple gorilla auto*

Sweet Grapey Gas heaven 
Credit to @HighLowGrow for this mashup


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Feb 21, 2020)

_waist Deep (Auto) day 51 ..not looking to bad to say they have been a total disaster. Plants are only 10 inches high ...got some major dwarfism going on ._


----------



## georgekush405 (Feb 21, 2020)

First post. Whaddup RIU! A few frosty shots of my last grow.

OG Jack #11 (Tahoe OG x Jack Herer)








Master Kush


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 21, 2020)

Skywalker OG Kush Day 42


----------



## Bodean (Feb 23, 2020)

Cosmos


----------



## MrToad69 (Feb 23, 2020)

FarmerWhiskers said:


> View attachment 4484845
> _waist Deep (Auto) day 51 ..not looking to bad to say they have been a total disaster. Plants are only 10 inches high ...got some major dwarfism going on ._


Some Autos are very forgiving..they'll pretty much flower at a specific time once the seed is popped..you stress them and they'll sprout pistils whether you have the structure you want or not


----------



## MrToad69 (Feb 23, 2020)

That should have said "aren't very forgiving"..my auto correct sucks


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2020)

Blissful Wizard x Blissful Wizard home chuck
Week 7


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 23, 2020)

Maui wowie


----------



## HighLowGrow (Feb 23, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Sour Stomper x Purple gorilla auto*
> 
> Sweet Grapey Gas heaven
> Credit to @HighLowGrow for this mashup
> ...


I am not the originator. Just made a bunch of F1s. Always have a group of them growing in the room.

I liked them so much, it got bred with bkrf1 and bkrf4 to make the .xxl seeds I’m currently working on. Glad you like it. Smells great doesn’t it


----------



## gr865 (Feb 23, 2020)

Barneys Farm LSD


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Feb 23, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> View attachment 4487166


What is yield like and over all plant structure?


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 23, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> What is yield like and over all plant structure?


Slightly stretchy but nice dense buds and bushy plant. Good yield. I will take a pic of the entire plant before harvest. This is the only seed I popped of a 5 pack and its a keeper. Smells of grape soda and burnt rubber/skunk. Really danky weed.


----------



## dragnit (Feb 24, 2020)

Still a couple of weeks to go but I think this one might be special.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2020)

Romulan Dawg - Chem D x Romulan


----------



## coreywebster (Feb 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Romulan Dawg - Chem D x Romulan
> 
> View attachment 4487853


All your strains are frosty though!! 

Nice to see ya!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> All your strains are frosty though!!
> 
> Nice to see ya!


Thank You!


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Feb 24, 2020)

Just starting to look a lil frosty


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 24, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Slightly stretchy but nice dense buds and bushy plant. Good yield. I will take a pic of the entire plant before harvest. This is the only seed I popped of a 5 pack and its a keeper. Smells of grape soda and burnt rubber/skunk. Really danky weed.


Its in a 15 gallon pot.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (Feb 24, 2020)

Glad I got clones of that one. The other one next to it is banana OG x wedding cake, looks dank as fuck too. The banana cake was a freebie from IHG.


----------



## Hempire828 (Feb 24, 2020)

Couple bottom buds @ 56 days .. top Rosetta Stone XX bottom Lucky Wookie


----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Feb 25, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Bannana punch View attachment 4479306View attachment 4479307
> Mystery seed smells like cake and citrus. So I call her fruit cake lol.


What lighting setup do yo have ? - STELTHY


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 25, 2020)

Pooncake by artifactsgenetics Poontangpiexlabubble cake. Timber! I’m


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 25, 2020)

Pooncake #2


----------



## Superbad421 (Feb 25, 2020)

Bruce Banner @36 days


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 25, 2020)

Bagseed I found in a free joint ... taste like blue raspberry cookies


----------



## wizardof0z (Feb 25, 2020)

end of week 7. strain is reCon


----------



## Bodean (Feb 26, 2020)

Homegrown natural Wonders 7ish weeks
Tardis 

Dr. Who


----------



## MrGreenFingers99 (Feb 26, 2020)

Ripper seeds limited edition Purple Punch x Dosidos


----------



## MrGreenFingers99 (Feb 26, 2020)

Ripper Seeds limited edition Animal Cookies x Dosidos


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Feb 27, 2020)

FADING-SILHOUETTE said:


> What lighting setup do yo have ? - STELTHY


Double end in middle and 2 quantum 300w on either end of a 8 ft table.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Feb 27, 2020)

NirvanaMesa said:


> Its in a 15 gallon pot.
> 
> View attachment 4488066
> Great work! Looks like a keeper.


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 27, 2020)

Today's smoke, OG Kush


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 27, 2020)

Few nugs from @righthemispheregenetics #sucralose! Sugarcanexultramag sweet grape funk!


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

These are from two separate grows my 1st and 2nd and were grown under cfls, incandescents, and a 4ft T12. Not the greatest but I'm a proud papa. Lol.


----------



## orville petry (Feb 27, 2020)

Pig4buzz said:


> Few nugs from @righthemispheregenetics #sucralose! Sugarcanexultramag grape funk! View attachment 4490915


Damn those are pretty man.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Feb 27, 2020)

Bloodily Bear Kush # Fastslappy Bear creek kush x blood orange Apple pheno! Sweet, smooth frosty dankness. Great stuff. Seed outlet


----------



## taint (Feb 27, 2020)

Wet and dry............think we are at f7 or so on those pics.


----------



## .Smoke (Feb 28, 2020)

Almost there...Skywalker OG.

Taste test...


**Edit**
Still has a while to go but smoke was good so I cut another...

Middle of the bud, underside of leaves...


----------



## wizardof0z (Feb 28, 2020)

purple punch


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

Catching up. GG4 week7.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Doomboy15 (Feb 29, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4491799


Michigan stand up!


----------



## Doomboy15 (Feb 29, 2020)

wizardof0z said:


> purple punch


Hey whats your average flower time with that purple punch? I have a pp clone vegging out now.


----------



## etruthfx (Feb 29, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Hey whats your average flower time with that purple punch? I have a pp clone vegging out now.


I have a purple punch clone coming aswell I hope mine looks like that


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 29, 2020)

Black D.O.G. @ end of week 3 true flower. Should be fairly frosty in 5 or 6 weeks I'm hoping.
FF


----------



## etruthfx (Mar 1, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4492334Black D.O.G. @ end of week 3 true flower. Should be fairly frosty in 5 or 6 weeks I'm hoping.
> FF


They look real nice especially the ones there in the back


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Mar 1, 2020)

Papa_Bear_Blunt78 said:


> Just starting to look a lil frosty


Almost a week later!


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 1, 2020)

She appears to like the new light, Papa.
FF


----------



## oill (Mar 1, 2020)

Dinafem diesel. Week 8


----------



## C-CAT (Mar 1, 2020)

Tohoe OG Kush


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Mar 1, 2020)

I agree!! However after sitting here staring at her, I feel as though my colas should/could be a lot bigger for 46 days after flip. But at the same time I don’t give her very many nutrients either.


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 2, 2020)

*Harvest Day *Skywalker OG


----------



## LoStDots25 (Mar 2, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> *Harvest Day *Skywalker OG
> View attachment 4493624
> View attachment 4493625


Did you happen to get this from mamafunk? Sorry if you already said.


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 2, 2020)

LoStDots25 said:


> Did you happen to get this from mamafunk? Sorry if you already said.


She was seed from ilgm.com


----------



## Powertech (Mar 2, 2020)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Mar 2, 2020)

Papa_Bear_Blunt78 said:


> I agree!!





Powertech said:


> Ice Cream Cake


THATS FROSTY!!!


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 2, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Ice Cream Cake


Ho- lyyyyyy shit!! Frosty is an understatement on that @Powertech !! That's been in an avalanche. BRAVO
FF


----------



## Powertech (Mar 2, 2020)

Papa_Bear_Blunt78 said:


> THATS FROSTY!!!





FastFreddi said:


> Ho- lyyyyyy shit!! Frosty is an understatement on that @Powertech !! That's been in an avalanche. BRAVO
> FF


To be fair, this is the best plant of 8 on this harvest, I am high as fuck though lol, will update with trichome closeups in a bit


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 2, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Ice Cream Cake


Well damn!


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 2, 2020)

Orange harambe day 36


----------



## Powertech (Mar 2, 2020)

Trichome pic as promised


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Mar 2, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Trichome pic as promised


That looks fire!!


----------



## Angus Hung (Mar 3, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Ice Cream Cake


Nice work mega frost


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 3, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Ice Cream Cake


Bruh...


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 3, 2020)

S.W.O.G. (plant #2)


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 3, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> S.W.O.G. (plant #2)
> View attachment 4494802


YesfakkingSIR!! Very nice!
FF


----------



## Sloppyholes (Mar 4, 2020)

First grow


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 4, 2020)

Black D.O.G.
Day 4 week 4 true flower. Day 42 since flip.Getting some frost.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 4, 2020)

Sloppyholes said:


> First grow


No pics came through.
FF


----------



## Powertech (Mar 4, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Black D.O.G.
> Day 4 week 4 true flower. Day 42 since flip.Getting some frost.View attachment 4495537View attachment 4495538
> FF


That's gonna have some blizzard conditions soon!


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 4, 2020)

Powertech said:


> That's gonna have some blizzard conditions soon!


Very first run with led...I think I fell in love all over again.
FF


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Mar 5, 2020)

Adams OG. Was doing a little extra manicuring today and took pics. Also, a large glass bowl overflowing with weed always looks cool to me.


----------



## wizardof0z (Mar 5, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Hey whats your average flower time with that purple punch? I have a pp clone vegging out now.


this is my first time growing it, realistically i have a bunch in my veg room waiting for my next run but this one got mislabeled and got slotted in the room with my recons and pinks. So she is the only plant in the run and so far im in mid week 9. probably ready to cut in a few days, mostly cloudy trichs.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 5, 2020)

chb444220 said:


> Niiiiice. Heyy.. im in the advanced reply.. soo i cant see ur pics right now... but one of the pics.. towards teh end.. with the "deformed" looking bud... you know thats a Poly-Ploid bud right!!!??? those are pretty rare! i had 1 well.. 2 on my last WW grow.. if u look at my pics i posted... u see the giant bud thats the size of my arm...? thats a poly-ploid bud..
> 
> a poly-ploid bud is basically 2 buds growing on 1 budsite/branch.. have u realized that that branch probably have like double the amount of leaves it should have? and if u look all down the branch.. at each node.. instead of just the normal 2 budsites.. there should be 3-4 there.. =) i can jsut tel by lookin at it its a poly-ploid.. that things gonna weigh ALOT! just lettin ya know if u didnt kno already.
> 
> ...


this is from a tri leaf plant, didnt know it was called a poly ploid,,, its branch looks like 2 have been welded together side by side


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 5, 2020)

here's some close ups


----------



## RBGene (Mar 5, 2020)

Crystal Cookies..copious amounts of FrOsTy!


----------



## MrToad69 (Mar 5, 2020)

Lots of great buds shots on this thread..awesome..here's a couple more..same bud..different light. Flash just gleams off the density of trichomes..

A cross including genetics from the late Subcool and his Jack the Ripper strain that Ive included in this cross..


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 6, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Black D.O.G.
> Day 4 week 4 true flower. Day 42 since flip.Getting some frost.View attachment 4495537View attachment 4495538
> FF


The Gurlz today. Week 4 day 5


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Mar 6, 2020)

Papa_Bear_Blunt78 said:


> Almost a week later!


I cannot wait! Literally I had to chop a little bit off and she hits as hard as a Barrette .50 cal!! lol


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 6, 2020)

Papa_Bear_Blunt78 said:


> I cannot wait! Literally I had to chop a little bit off and she hits as hard as a Barrette .50 cal!! lol


Niiiiice! Sniper, you have a green light. Take the target out.
FF


----------



## taint (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 6, 2020)

taint said:


>


What strain ? Looks great!
FF


----------



## taint (Mar 6, 2020)

The current 5-1........until a better one comes out of line number 5 then she will be culled.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 6, 2020)

taint said:


> The current 5-1........until a better one comes out of line number 5 then she will be culled.


Beautiful.
FF


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 6, 2020)

Orange harambe day 40 after flip


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 6, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Orange harambe day 40 after flip


Yessir!


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 6, 2020)

Another Skywalker OG. Sorry, got a few of them going...
Currently 9 different strains inc. soon. (details in signature..)


----------



## Devon70 (Mar 6, 2020)

This was my white widow grow she reminded me of a frosty Christmas tree got about 4 ounces from her she was also an autoflower


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 6, 2020)

Devon70 said:


> This was my white widow grow she reminded me of a frosty Christmas tree got about 4 ounces from her she was also an autoflower


Nice!
FF


----------



## Devon70 (Mar 6, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Nice!
> FF


Thanks man!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)

Looks like Ive caught and passed a few of you. Still a little ways to go. Week 8 day 5 GG. OG.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Khyber420 (Mar 6, 2020)

Seed run GPS Eagle Scout back left, WSS Cherry Zkittlez fron left, back middle GPS Doc Holiday, right front unknown Haze bag seed. Just playing around with making feminized seeds via collodial silver. Week 8 since flip, maybe 1 or 2 weeks left.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 7, 2020)

The gurlz underpants...they're saucy these dirty ladies. Followed by the obligatory Bud shot. I'm loving Timber and Mars right now.
FF


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 7, 2020)

Finally a dried, finished product.
Skywalker OG. And yes. The buzz does blast you off far far and away. A real uplifting high compared to straight OG Kush. Smell and taste=sweet berry.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 7, 2020)

going into 8th week, first time grower, soil, 3 w.w.( one tri leaf mutant)1 idk(was supposed to be w.w. too)and a bag seed


----------



## King cola 384 (Mar 8, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Bannana punch View attachment 4479306View attachment 4479307
> Mystery seed smells like cake and citrus. So I call her fruit cake lol.


 now that's Frosty s*** there


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

The tents not super frosty yet but the next few weeks should be productive. These girls are on day 42
NYC Diesel

Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape

Gelato OG


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> The tents not super frosty yet but the next few weeks should be productive. These girls are on day 42
> NYC Diesel
> View attachment 4499321View attachment 4499322
> Sweet Black Angel x Goofy Grape
> ...


Looking sweet for 6 weeks. The flush is earlier than I would start. Oh, I don't flush. Just dial down. But I believe you are shorting these girls some food before they are done. You should have a second coming in 2 -3 weeks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Looking sweet for 6 weeks. The flush is earlier than I would start. Oh, I don't flush. Just dial down. But I believe you are shorting these girls some food before they are done. You should have a second coming in 2 -3 weeks.


I grow in soil not sure where you got the flush from?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I grow in soil not sure where you got the flush from?


Just never had leaves color without nute removal. And not familiar with your strain. Thanks for the heads up. I feed my soil to the end. As well as the plant.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just never had leaves color without nute removal. And not familiar with your strain. Thanks for the heads up. I feed my soil to the end. As well as the plant.


That’s just the way the gelato pheno I have grows it turns super purple early. The sour diesel goes purple but isn’t showing any sign


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2020)

Dark green and waxy. No color loss until a couple days before I cut.


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 8, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Dark green and waxy. No color loss until a couple days before I cut.View attachment 4499344


Here’s another strain I’ve grown that started goin purple from the day you flip it. It did start throwing a few green leaves out of the buds towards the end though maybe a temp thing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Here’s another strain I’ve grown that started goin purple from the day you flip it. It did start throwing a few green leaves out of the buds towards the end though maybe a temp thing
> View attachment 4499365View attachment 4499366


Oh the pretty purple buds I have yet to grow. I had to raise PH or lower temp get purple in my slinging days. Hard to turn soil off any other way. Nice.


----------



## wizardof0z (Mar 8, 2020)

just cut her down today. this is one of the nugs wet trimmed.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 9, 2020)

Black D.O.G. harvested a few days ago...
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 9, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Black D.O.G. harvested a few days ago...
> FFView attachment 4499962


This was bud washed also with h202...didnt seem to hurt trichs like some think..I always wash mine and it's always great.
FF


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2020)

Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 9, 2020)

wizardof0z said:


> this is my first time growing it, realistically i have a bunch in my veg room waiting for my next run but this one got mislabeled and got slotted in the room with my recons and pinks. So she is the only plant in the run and so far im in mid week 9. probably ready to cut in a few days, mostly cloudy trichs.


Sweet...I'll be putting mine in flower in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2020)

Black D (Chemdog D x Mendocino Purple)
X
Blissful Wizard


----------



## CraigMk (Mar 10, 2020)

*** super orange glue ***


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 11, 2020)

Power Africa , Unknown Orange , Bruce The Russian . Day 31 .


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)

Week 9 day 5. Still going. O.G.G.G.. Passed most and coming for the rest. May the games commence.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 14, 2020)

Black D.O.G. by Humboldt Seeds..
Chopped and washed last night .
FF


----------



## gwheels (Mar 14, 2020)

Esosseeds Purple Betty (Grape Sato X LVTK) harvested at day 61. 
sweet blueberries with a powerful effect. Very indica and pain relieving.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 14, 2020)

Orange harambe day 49...Im terrible at taking pics


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 14, 2020)

Looking stellar op!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 14, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Looking stellar op!
> FF


I'm a tool I know...I should have said @Doomboy15


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard
> View attachment 4500008


Very frosted, looks airy though. How does she yield?


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 14, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Looking stellar op!
> FF


Thanks...I can't wait to harvest.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

it may not be the frostiest, but it tried to be the biggest!! lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> it may not be the frostiest, but it tried to be the biggest!! lol


What's up with the mohawk? That's a first in my encounters. You get a ribbon for something. Thank you for the pics.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> What's up with the mohawk? That's a first in my encounters. You get a ribbon for something. Thank you for the pics.


it was a tri-leaf, which when looking for info, someone says it's a poly ploid,, extra chromosome or something,,, the 3 primary branches all had oddities,,, this freak, a double headed cola, and a double bud site branch,,,, we called it 'franken-nug',,,it probably will go into edibles


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> it was a tri-leaf, which when looking for info, someone says it's a poly ploid,, extra chromosome or something,,, the 3 primary branches all had oddities,,, this freak, a double headed cola, and a double bud site branch,,,, we called it 'franken-nug',,,it probably will go into edibles


So I guess it is a strain of Fur Pie or Hairy Clam? Happy growing.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> So I guess it is a strain of Fur Pie or Hairy Clam? Happy growing.


it added to the learning for sure,,, my first grow and i'm like WTF is this??? it was nerve racking and fun all at the same time... a friend brought me mites in week 5 of bloom, freaked me out... but he didnt know and needed a week to finish his in my room due to drama at their normal home... the
Clam may be appropriate, the branch end was 1.5" wide and had curled into a 'U' shape as it grew, so it was like a clam...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

You will do fine if that was your first. Gotta watch those pests. No bringing plants inside during summer. No shoes in my room. Carpet in room and adjacent hallway are treated weekly with organic clove and peppermint oil. " Green Flea Spray". Mist my pant legs every time I enter the room.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You will do fine if that was your first. Gotta watch those pests. No bringing plants inside during summer. No shoes in my room. Carpet in room and adjacent hallway are treated weekly with organic clove and peppermint oil. " Green Flea Spray". Mist my pant legs every time I enter the room.


yeah, I'm a long way from that,,lol

German shepherd hair, wifes hair, dude bringing bugs(his were loaded, so I did learn a lot about them from his being hit) treated mine and got his down and out, no bugs the rest of the way,,,did learn what 'nanners' were


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> yeah, I'm a long way from that,,lol
> 
> German shepherd hair, wifes hair, dude bringing bugs(his were loaded, so I did learn a lot about them from his being hit) treated mine and got his down and out, no bugs the rest of the way,,,did learn what 'nanners' were


I have a 100+# siberian husky and two long haired cats. The hair thing still has me. Tweezers, a magnifying glass and an adult beverage. Good for hair. Not bananas.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a 100+# siberian husky and two long haired cats. The hair thing still has me. Tweezers, a magnifying glass and an adult beverage. Good for hair. Not bananas.


I have a long haired cat and 2 dogs and the tweezers do the trick for me too.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a 100+# siberian husky and two long haired cats. The hair thing still has me. Tweezers, a magnifying glass and an adult beverage. Good for hair. Not bananas.


i couldn't see the nanners during, back of plants in a scrog accessible only from the front,,, only got a seed or two in lower little bud below this one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

Got lucky.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 14, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Very frosted, looks airy though. How does she yield?


I'm going to be trimming her up today. Will post pics.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Got lucky.


IKR


----------



## Biggbudd1901 (Mar 14, 2020)

Mine


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

here's some w.w.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 14, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> here's some w.w.


I would have have given it some more time. But pretty.


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I would have have given it some more time. But pretty.


they could have stood another week,,,but had to come down,,,i travel for work and the Mrs. aint got it... last time i left she about let them bake
and probably when the nanners should up, she was just supposed to water, but jacked around with the air and let it get to 90f for an afternoon...


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 14, 2020)

IB I broke this branch accidentally 

purple haze just starting to frost
A


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 14, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> they could have stood another week,,,but had to come down,,,i travel for work and the Mrs. aint got it... last time i left she about let them bake
> and probably when the nanners should up, she was just supposed to water, but jacked around with the air and let it get to 90f for an afternoon...


it was a first run ever, free seeds (6 of 10 were male) and one bag seed,,, getting ready to go north for the summer, more your way, and have 2 8x8 rooms to get started up and already have legit seeds this time,,, can't wait!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 14, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Very frosted, looks airy though. How does she yield?


So here are pics of the pheno that I had posted earlier.
Not airy in my opinion, but more like the classic super dense popcorn nugs of cookies and OG.
She is funky smelling for sure with the lemon, chemy, and skunk dominating from the 
Lemon Royale and a different structure and extra frost from the Blissful Wizard


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 14, 2020)

Another pheno of Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard.
One of my best accidental pollen chucks.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 14, 2020)

wizardof0z said:


> this is my first time growing it, realistically i have a bunch in my veg room waiting for my next run but this one got mislabeled and got slotted in the room with my recons and pinks. So she is the only plant in the run and so far im in mid week 9. probably ready to cut in a few days, mostly cloudy trichs.


Hey!...How much of a stretcher was she? Puttinng my purple punch into flower next weekend ans was curious.


----------



## 70's natureboy (Mar 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Another pheno of Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard.
> One of my best accidental pollen chucks.
> View attachment 4504332View attachment 4504333View attachment 4504339


Holy crap Bakersfield, now that is some frost. Well done. What kind of lights are you using?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 14, 2020)

70's natureboy said:


> Holy crap Bakersfield, now that is some frost. Well done. What kind of lights are you using?


Thanks @70's natureboy 
I've got 1 @ 630 watt CMH mixed with 3 @ 1000 watt De HPS.


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks @70's natureboy
> I've got 1 @ 630 watt CMH mixed with 3 @ 1000 watt De HPS.


how many plants? Please tell me you saved a cut of that blissful wizard cross lol it looks absolutely amazing


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 15, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> how many plants? Please tell me you saved a cut of that blissful wizard cross lol it looks absolutely amazing


No I didn't take cuttings. I was seeing what they had to offer.
This was just a trial run of 10 beans from an accidental release of pollen in the grow room last summer. I ended up with 4 females and 6 males on these Lemon Royale x Bwiz. They definately passed the test in the looks dept, but will need a final smoke test.


----------



## UDummy (Mar 15, 2020)

Tangerine dream, had awesome fall colors.
Sunset Sherbert x Gelato. 
.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 15, 2020)

UDummy said:


> Tangerine dream, had awesome fall colors.
> Sunset Sherbert x Gelato.
> .


Did most of your colors come out during the flush?


----------



## getogrow (Mar 15, 2020)

Dr grinspoon .....very rare , very ugly.


----------



## UDummy (Mar 15, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Did most of your colors come out during the flush?


D,
Started to see a deeper color about 2 weeks prior to flush. Color is mostly strain dependent.
I flush with a mild earthworm casting tea ( I grow organic). I cover my soil with good ole ice cubes (not a ice water flush as not to shock to quick).


----------



## etruthfx (Mar 15, 2020)

Finally, the beloved Plushberry


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 16, 2020)

Power Africa , Unknown Orange , Bruce the Russian Day 36.


----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 16, 2020)

Master Kush x Skunk # 1


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 16, 2020)

JimyTheCook said:


> View attachment 4506289


Nice, what strain?


----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 16, 2020)

oldskoolnewskool said:


> Nice, what strain?


Master Kush x Skunk #1


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Mar 16, 2020)

Sour lemon OG,purple kush


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Mar 16, 2020)

Sour lemon OG


----------



## Indica27 (Mar 19, 2020)

Purple punch - week 6+2, can’t wait to see the end product!


----------



## DustyDuke (Mar 19, 2020)

gelato


----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 19, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> gelato
> View attachment 4508900
> View attachment 4508901


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 20, 2020)

Week 10 today the first 3 are three different phenos of gg


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 20, 2020)

Second set is two phenos of blueberry headband and last is cafe racer (gsc x gdp


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 21, 2020)

Orange Harambe day 56


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2020)

Big Bad Wolf (Chemdog D x Chemdog 91)
X
Blissful Wizard


----------



## oldskoolnewskool (Mar 21, 2020)

w.w.'s


----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Big Bad Wolf (Chemdog D x Chemdog 91)
> X
> Blissful Wizard
> View attachment 4509990


Game Over..
This bloke wins


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2020)

JimyTheCook said:


> Game Over..
> This bloke wins


Hilarious


----------



## JimyTheCook (Mar 21, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Hilarious


Where did you get this big bad wolf from?
Smoke as good as it looks?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 21, 2020)

Slightly frosty


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2020)

JimyTheCook said:


> Where did you get this big bad wolf from?
> Smoke as good as it looks?


Csi Humboldt is the breeder.
Could order direct or through other seedbanks


----------



## Justin_C (Mar 21, 2020)

Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## Justin_C (Mar 21, 2020)

Durban Glue


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 21, 2020)

Orange harambe day 57 smaller nug under canopy


----------



## fragileassassin (Mar 21, 2020)

These still have at least a month to go but things are getting nice. The pics were so cool when I saw them full size on my pc monitor I had to share.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Skywalker down! Amazing. Trying to run all organic ( supersoil), in a 3 gallon pot required some additional top feeding, Dr earth Bud and bloom.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 22, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Skywalker down! Amazing. Trying to run all organic ( supersoil), in a 3 gallon pot required some additional top feeding, Dr earth Bud and bloom.
> View attachment 4510485


What week did you start top feeding? Looks great!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2020)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Skywalker down! Amazing. Trying to run all organic ( supersoil), in a 3 gallon pot required some additional top feeding, Dr earth Bud and bloom.
> View attachment 4510485


Beautiful plant!


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Mar 22, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> What week did you start top feeding? Looks great!


I only top fed twice (heaping table spoon), 4th and 6th week


----------



## Concentratedcam (Mar 22, 2020)

Bubba Burger (GMOXPlatinumOG)


----------



## Concentratedcam (Mar 22, 2020)

Cali-O


----------



## Concentratedcam (Mar 22, 2020)

Justin_C said:


> Girl Scout Cookies View attachment 4510180View attachment 4510181
> Looking Killer Justin_C!


----------



## canadiantoker420 (Mar 22, 2020)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Midnight Kush
> View attachment 4132362


How do u think the midnight kush would do outside here in New Brunswick Canada? It’s down near Nova Scotia. Same weather, I know hashplant does very well I couldn’t see why a blueberry hashplant wouldn’t..also jw how long it flowered for and what the yield was like if u don’t mind telling me


----------



## Grassizgreener (Mar 22, 2020)

Gelato33 x Larry og


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 22, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> Gelato33 x Larry ogView attachment 4511101


I bet that smells fantastic


----------



## Grassizgreener (Mar 22, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> I bet that smells fantastic


Lemon sobert with intense fuel backing


----------



## SpBUDly the horse (Mar 22, 2020)

Gorilla glue #1 (left) super nova (right)


----------



## taint (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 22, 2020)

Was week 10day 5 Friday. Still going. Leaves are coloring. Be done sweating people soon. I didn't lose. All that matters. I finished.


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 25, 2020)

Power Africa, Unknown Orange , bruce the Russian all day 44


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 25, 2020)

Orange Harambe day 61


----------



## Grassizgreener (Mar 26, 2020)

Bodean said:


> Homegrown natural Wonders 7ish weeks
> Tardis
> View attachment 4489638
> Dr. Who
> View attachment 4489639


how that dr. Who finish?Is it the cut that was circulating 2017-18 in co?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Bodean (Mar 26, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> how that dr. Who finish?Is it the cut that was circulating 2017-18 in co?


She was a looker but didn't fatten up so much. Curing now. But early smoke test is favorable. Grape hash candy terps. It was from seed. So it wasn't the Colorado cut.


----------



## Daylee (Mar 26, 2020)

Scotts og


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 26, 2020)

Purple Haze from ILGM was some of the frostiest I’ve grown. I’ve heard this isn’t the “real” Purple Haze, but it is the same cross (Purple Thai x Haze). I can’t wait to grow some more of this and want to grow some outside because the plants just didn’t want to stop stretching in flower.


----------



## Powertech (Mar 26, 2020)

taint said:


>


Looks awesome! also looks like you left a dildo on the floor


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Mar 26, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Looks awesome! also looks like you left a dildo on the floor


It's for them cold lonely nights ,, made of wool ..nice


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 26, 2020)

Powertech said:


> Looks awesome! also looks like you left a dildo on the floor


Na...that's just a "back massager"


----------



## idlewilder (Mar 26, 2020)

Dope House lower


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Skywalker down, On a voluntary furlough through April. This is first , with more to follow


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 26, 2020)

Water day photo day


----------



## Biggbudd1901 (Mar 26, 2020)

My Hawaiian x white widow strain.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 26, 2020)

Some more Orange Harambe


----------



## Hash Hound (Mar 27, 2020)

organic OG Kush


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 27, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> organic OG Kush
> 
> View attachment 4515471
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2020)

Thug pug puta breath again- wedding cake pheno-


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Cwrighty9420 (Mar 27, 2020)

blue coral by moxie seeds,
She damn shiny


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 27, 2020)

Current finishing plant...Blueberry og.
FF


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 27, 2020)

This is one of the OG Kush Im currently growing that is on day 63 of flower (133 days since sprout).


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 27, 2020)

Much better than trying to zoom in on your avatar ^^^


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 27, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Much better than trying to zoom in on your avatar ^^^


The one in my avatar was taken last week and the one I posted here was from today. The buds just keep tightening up every day and I can’t wait until they are ready!


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 27, 2020)

Headband


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Mar 27, 2020)

Purple lemonade auto and Blackberry auto.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 28, 2020)

Locktite @redeyed_genetics Frosty, stacking lady!
day 32


----------



## Jmass420 (Mar 28, 2020)

here's one to keep an eye on Bruce banger at 18 days from flip


----------



## baaael (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Leeski (Mar 29, 2020)

Glookies wk 6


----------



## Stickyjones (Mar 29, 2020)

Orange sunshine f2


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 31, 2020)

3rd Skywalker OG Day 59


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4519474


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 31, 2020)

1)Banna Mac. I started to break some down and than thought why not post the the buds and what I was about to put in a bowl



Krome Testers (swampboys)
The White (Sfv/applachia) x W91
W91 (the white x 91 chem)

The above is reminiscent of White Fire.


----------



## Flatrate (Apr 1, 2020)

I have always looked at this thread in amazement, hoping one day I would have something worthy to share. I've almost been growing a year now, and today on day 47 of flower I took some pictures and felt I might have something.

Ice River Genetics - Chill Factor (Purple Apollo X Gummy Bears).


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 1, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> I have always looked at this thread in amazement, hoping one day I would have something worthy to share. I've almost been growing a year now, and today on day 47 of flower I took some pictures and felt I might have something.
> 
> Ice River Genetics - Chill Factor (Purple Apollo X Gummy Bears).
> 
> ...


Beautiful.
FF


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Apr 1, 2020)

Black Jack Auto. Still fattening up, but starting to get frosty frosty frosty!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 1, 2020)

Looking sticky!
FF


----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 1, 2020)

BuddingHorticulturist said:


> Black Jack Auto. Still fattening up, but starting to get frosty frosty frosty!


Looks like it smells citrusy


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Apr 1, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Looks like it smells citrusy


It does. It smells great, and man is it sticky!!


----------



## BuddingHorticulturist (Apr 1, 2020)

Here’s some more frosty goodness- my purple lemonade plant.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Apr 2, 2020)

Day 45 banana hammock x papaya cakes pheno #2


----------



## Grassizgreener (Apr 2, 2020)

Day 45 banana hammock x papaya cakes pheno #8


----------



## WaterDog (Apr 2, 2020)

Purple queen getting close


----------



## Grassizgreener (Apr 4, 2020)

Gelato 33 x doctor who early purple pheno day 48, might pull this one at the full 8 weeks


----------



## Grassizgreener (Apr 4, 2020)

Gelato 33 x doctor who green pheno


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 5, 2020)

Couple of Lucy's.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 5, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> View attachment 4519496
> View attachment 4519489
> View attachment 4519497


Fire for sure what is the strain


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 5, 2020)

gelatog day 27 from flip


----------



## TheSadBadGrower (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Matthewschultz2829 (Apr 5, 2020)

watermelon zkittlez day 40 of flower


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 6, 2020)

Blueberry Kush unknown strain.
Getting there, and on this one I decided to not count days...just gonna pick when I feel she is where I want her.
FF


----------



## Indica27 (Apr 6, 2020)

Purple punch due for cut in 7 days


----------



## Doomboy15 (Apr 6, 2020)

Indica27 said:


> Purple punch due for cut in 7 days


Lets see that purple punch!


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

The frost is great but I love the bud structure.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (Apr 7, 2020)

NrthrnMichigan said:


> Papaya Cake
> View attachment 4481988


Nothing brings out the frost like taking your pic in the dark with your flash on. Tip for noobs like me.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2020)

Blueberry shot...
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 8, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Blueberry shot...
> FF


Another..


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Subcool Astro Snaps. Have a cherry candy/cherry dr pepper smelling one, but this one threw cake smells. It oozes amber sap that is straight liquid brown sugar. Sweet smell and sweet taste.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Hydrowannabe (Apr 9, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> View attachment 4527878


That's what's up!


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 9, 2020)

Hydrowannabe said:


> That's what's up!


Yessir!
FF


----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2020)

I have to use the camera because my old eyes cant see trichs like they used to. Purple Punch day 57. They are all frosty
3k boards with IR UV and 660NMreds 250 watts in a 32 x 32 x 62 inch tent

Greenpoint Purple Punch S1 White Grape Pheno. Its hard to see the purple for the white frost.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 10, 2020)

gwheels said:


> I have to use the camera because my old eyes cant see trichs like they used to. Purple Punch day 57. They are all frosty
> 3k boards with IR UV and 660NMreds 250 watts in a 32 x 32 x 62 inch tent
> 
> Greenpoint Purple Punch S1 White Grape Pheno. Its hard to see the purple for the white frost.
> ...


How about a full plant shot? Looks amazing.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 10, 2020)

My Blueberry Kush...not as frosty as most, but hard, dense nugs...cannot get my hands anywhere near to going around them...decent girth. This girl packs a nice punch when smoked, nice lift. Getting there. I have allowed this plant to fade...I usually keep well colored til chop. Doing something a little different with this old girl...see how it goes.
FF


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## gwheels (Apr 10, 2020)

It is the taller one at the back


the bottom right is dubstep. Both of them on day 57.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Apr 10, 2020)

gwheels said:


> I have to use the camera because my old eyes cant see trichs like they used to. Purple Punch day 57. They are all frosty
> 3k boards with IR UV and 660NMreds 250 watts in a 32 x 32 x 62 inch tent
> 
> Greenpoint Purple Punch S1 White Grape Pheno. Its hard to see the purple for the white frost.
> ...


I think I see a bare spot haha jkjk. That's frost on steroids.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Apr 10, 2020)

gwheels said:


> It is the taller one at the back
> View attachment 4529224
> View attachment 4529226View attachment 4529227View attachment 4529228
> the bottom right is dubstep. Both of them on day 57.


That tall one is flipping all of us off. Nice bud!


----------



## FarmerWhiskers (Apr 11, 2020)

Power Africa Day 62


----------



## Budbreath (Apr 14, 2020)

frosty leaf


----------



## Cococakebaked (Apr 14, 2020)

First ever grow, 5 and 6 weeks Gelato pics.


----------



## instg8ter (Apr 14, 2020)

GG4 one plant tops with 5 weeks left, I’ll check back...


----------



## Hydrowannabe (Apr 14, 2020)

instg8ter said:


> View attachment 4533368View attachment 4533369View attachment 4533370View attachment 4533371View attachment 4533372View attachment 4533373View attachment 4533374View attachment 4533375GG4 one plant tops with 5 weeks left, I’ll check back...


looks good. I plan on getting me a cut of gg4 soonish...ish


----------



## instg8ter (Apr 14, 2020)

Where you located, this is my last run of her (4 years) but I took a few cuts and just dropped a seed from accidental pollination to back cross it. My mother cuts are the most purple stalked, leaf twisting bitch from a run of 24 plants. I will always have her in my stash, best painkiller and motivator I have found yet.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Gelatog start of week 6


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 14, 2020)

CLOSETGROWTH said:


> Frosty goodness.. How bout' these pics


Cindy 99 x anything is a winner, the DurbanxC99 is fantastic


----------



## BlkGrw100 (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m trying definitely got a lot of learning to do


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Dominion Seed Company Local Skunk


----------



## Tonycannavis (Apr 14, 2020)

Thin mint cookies


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Apr 14, 2020)

A few I've grown.


----------



## Trout2012 (Apr 15, 2020)

Barneys Acapulco Gold!!


----------



## Herbo313666 (Apr 16, 2020)

MrBuds.com said:


> Wow...it looks like it is snowing...good work guys...your buds look dense also looks like you have good light and low temp to get denser nugs...keep up the good work


----------



## Herbo313666 (Apr 16, 2020)

MrBuds.com said:


> Wow...it looks like it is snowing...good work guys...your buds look dense also looks like you have good light and low temp to get denser nugs...keep up the good work


View attachment 4535333


----------



## Grassizgreener (Apr 16, 2020)

Banana hammock x papaya cake


----------



## Banshee753 (Apr 16, 2020)

Queztacoatl IBL day 46 non fem seed

GG#4 x Grapestomper pic do no justice 18"x3" colas day 46 none fem seed


----------



## cannapotimus (Apr 20, 2020)

A nice turnout for a pollen chuck


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 20, 2020)

gelatog


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 20, 2020)

Bruce banger


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 20, 2020)

limone y pina


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 20, 2020)

grape og x chocolate diesel


----------



## Budbreath (Apr 21, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> View attachment 4540388grape og x chocolate diesel


Yum


----------



## instg8ter (Apr 21, 2020)

GG4 cut, 40 days left


----------



## Squidkid (Apr 21, 2020)

Kimbo


----------



## Stoz1985 (Apr 21, 2020)

Mimosa day 63…


----------



## Moabfighter (Apr 21, 2020)

Ethos Banana Hammock. Think I’ve done better but pretty proud photograph. I’ve paid 20/g before for stuff far less appealing. I was happy with it.


----------



## instg8ter (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Apr 21, 2020)

Sllp from seed, never seen this pheno yet.


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 22, 2020)

Bottom nug of Kashmir x strawberry milk bodhi tester


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 22, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> Bottom nug of Kashmir x strawberry milk bodhi tester


Can i see a top nug?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 22, 2020)

*White Lotus ( bodhi ) *


*GSG



KKP ( King Kong Poison ) Hazeman seeds

*


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 22, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> *White Lotus ( bodhi ) *
> View attachment 4542464
> 
> *GSG
> ...


The horse cocks on that lotus.... my god. id suck on those for days....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 22, 2020)

They aren't the frostiest. And this is just what I pulled out of the jar. Frosty enough for me after drying.


----------



## Dontjudgeme (Apr 22, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful pics from everyone. Love to see how everyone’s grows are going. Might as well join the party.


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Apr 23, 2020)

Spartan Kush F2, lower I liked.


----------



## Dubbz415 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## FADING-SILHOUETTE (Apr 23, 2020)

Has anyone grown RQS Critical..? I am interested to see how frosty peeps have managed to get that strain...it will give me something to aim for - STELTHY


----------



## Stickyjones (Apr 23, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Can i see a top nug?


Top nug of kashmir x strawberry milk. The buzz on this stuff is amazing, like floating on a cloud with not a worry in the world.


----------



## Budbreath (Apr 23, 2020)

Dubbz415 said:


> View attachment 4542622


What strain?


----------



## Naughtyfarmer420 (Apr 23, 2020)

Super silver haze 


Gelato autoflower


----------



## farmingfisherman (Apr 23, 2020)

Can't get enough of this lady. Ready for a long nights rest then harvest!


----------



## Dubbz415 (Apr 23, 2020)

Budbreath said:


> What strain?


Star dawg


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 24, 2020)

Still about 3/4 weeks to go on this girl. Dinafem - Purps #1


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 24, 2020)

PrometheanLeaf said:


> Spartan Kush F2, lower I liked.


Nice, what smells are you getting? First run or have you grown her before?


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Apr 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Nice, what smells are you getting? First run or have you grown her before?


That was my first 'pheno hunt' run I guess. Her and her sister will end up being ran again.

The one pictured is my #1 pheno and finished at 59 days. Structure was great, smell was pretty hashy with some burnt rubber and something tropical like over ripe pineapples. Reminds me of some indica Cindy 99 crosses honestly.

The #2 pheno takes right at 72 days. Was chunkier and denser. This one didnt have much smell really.

Running the revegged clones out and three phenos of Pine Valley by Oceangrowns gmxog. 

Then I have some testers from Staygrowing vegging.

6x Candy Apple x TKO
2x Donkey Butter x TKO

Eventually going to pop these Katsu beans

Putang x Original OG
Gg4 x pre 98 Bubba


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 24, 2020)

PrometheanLeaf said:


> That was my first 'pheno hunt' run I guess. Her and her sister will end up being ran again.
> 
> The one pictured is my #1 pheno and finished at 59 days. Structure was great, smell was pretty hashy with some burnt rubber and something tropical like over ripe pineapples. Reminds me of some indica Cindy 99 crosses honestly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I have a pack of this, Spartan BTY, pirates blood and Dionysus. Not too much out there on any of them


----------



## PrometheanLeaf (Apr 24, 2020)

idlewilder said:


> Thanks for that. I have a pack of this, Spartan BTY, pirates blood and Dionysus. Not too much out there on any of them


I had two phenos of Spartan bty that wish I could have saved. I'd easily pay $500 right now for that one pheno I found. I havent gotten a bad female from any of ph nerds stock.

I've had bad luck pulling females, but that's my luck with regs.


----------



## Tonycannavis (Apr 24, 2020)

Thin mint cookies a few more weeks left and she’s looking like a glazed donut


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Blue back (Apr 25, 2020)

Garlic Breath


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 25, 2020)

Sweet Seeds - Gorilla Girl - Plant C - Day 54 Flower - Getting In Tight.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 25, 2020)

Greenpoint Purple Punch (white grape pheno). I smoked a dog walker and got so high i forgot how to make my computer work.

Wonderfully grape soda...ridiculously strong. My favorite smoke OF ALL TIME ! If you only get 1 get this one.


----------



## main cola (Apr 25, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Greenpoint Purple Punch (white grape pheno). I smoked a dog walker and got so high i forgot how to make my computer work.
> 
> Wonderfully grape soda...ridiculously strong. My favorite smoke OF ALL TIME ! If you only get 1 get this one.
> 
> ...


That looks really nice..Got to love Heisenbeans Purple Punch he has ..It puts out some fire


----------



## EzcheeZy buds (Apr 25, 2020)

Mmm. Some frosty Blackberry Kush. Smells unbelievable. Def a fav


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Apr 25, 2020)

I'll have to check back in later. But heres some trichs in first week


----------



## idlewilder (Apr 26, 2020)

Sherlock’s Gift


----------



## 29menace (Apr 26, 2020)

Finally found the perfect place to show her off. 

My last grow


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice! Definitely has nice bud to leaf ratio . Good frost, and nice fade.


----------



## 29menace (Apr 26, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Nice! Definitely has nice bud to leaf ratio . Good frost, and nice fade.


Thanks buddy appreciate the feedback. Would definitely grow WW again but just wish i cloned her. Great all-rounder.


----------



## steve870 (Apr 26, 2020)

Og Kush


----------



## Rsawr (Apr 27, 2020)

Getting excited for this first harvest. Test nug is good smoke. Frostiest I have ever grown


----------



## 323cheezy (Apr 27, 2020)

Bubba diagonal (tk x bubba) day 36 flower


----------



## ozziebud (Apr 27, 2020)

Sensi northern lights #5 haze week 4


----------



## steve870 (Apr 27, 2020)

another Og kush bud


----------



## Folo27 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just starting week 5 of flower.


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Gelatog day 52


----------



## Jmass420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Jmass420 said:


> Gelatog day 52


----------



## Herbo313666 (Apr 30, 2020)

Moabfighter said:


> Ethos Banana Hammock. Think I’ve done better but pretty proud photograph. I’ve paid 20/g before for stuff far less appealing. I was happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 4541352


Ethos cookie i got as freebie seeds. Growing banana daddy right now


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 30, 2020)

Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard
> View attachment 4550890View attachment 4550891


! WINNER !


----------



## Herbo313666 (May 1, 2020)

Ethos banana daddy. Day 30. Nug shots from the current grow


----------



## Budbreath (May 1, 2020)

Herbo313666 said:


> View attachment 4535333


What strain and breeder is that second pic? Holy shit, its solid buds. Also how tall is that plant?


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 1, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> ! WINNER !


Whats the smoke report on that sweet beautiful sativa?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Whats the smoke report on that sweet beautiful sativa?


Haven't sampled yet.
I'll be getting back to you later on it.


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Haven't sampled yet.
> I'll be getting back to you later on it.


Plz do, no BS that looks amazing.


----------



## Herbo313666 (May 1, 2020)

Budbreath said:


> What strain and breeder is that second pic? Holy shit, its solid buds. Also how tall is that plant?


About a three foot plant. Im unsure of the breeder but the strain was chem dawg 4  i appreciate the compliments


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Whats the smoke report on that sweet beautiful sativa?


It's amazing weed
Potent
Better than either parent
Super feel good up high.
My new favorite.

That's all for now.


----------



## TorGanix (May 1, 2020)

MacSlurry


----------



## SmoltimeGrow (May 2, 2020)




----------



## coreywebster (May 2, 2020)

Winter Solstice


----------



## Bakersfield (May 2, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Winter Solstice
> 
> View attachment 4552425


Hey Corey, that one looks like a keeper.


----------



## zypheruk (May 2, 2020)




----------



## coreywebster (May 2, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey Corey, that one looks like a keeper.


Thought you might like it. 

Everyone I know loves it dude. Ive put everything else on the back burner for a while because I want to run just this !

Ticks all the boxes. This one is an OAP, best of the 4 I flowered so revegged and reflowered.

Its going down a treat in the UK

Top quality breeding..


----------



## Bakersfield (May 2, 2020)

coreywebster said:


> Thought you might like it.
> 
> Everyone I know loves it dude. Ive put everything else on the back burner for a while because I want to run just this !
> 
> ...


Thank You!
I love the plant and our community, how we share across borders.
I have some bangers for you to try.
These Blissful Wizard crosses are very special, best I've made.


----------



## coreywebster (May 2, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank You!
> I love the plant and our community, how we share across borders.
> I have some bangers for you to try.
> These Blissful Wizard crosses are very special, best I've made.



Yeah it warms the heart man. 

I haven't had chance to grow out the Grape Champa yet, but if your saying these Blissful Wizard are the best you've made then they must be special. 

I am a bit simple but I aint no fool, I will PM ya.


----------



## instg8ter (May 2, 2020)

Chopped a few Gorillas today


----------



## Green pantsuit (May 3, 2020)

This SR71 Purple Kush x Tripoli Wicked from Madd Farmer brought some serious frost and even more serious terps!


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 3, 2020)

Week 2 frost


----------



## nurrgle (May 4, 2020)

Donkey butter came out pretty frosty this round.


----------



## Rasgrowsensi (May 4, 2020)




----------



## nurrgle (May 4, 2020)

Donkey butter came out pretty frosty this round. 

View attachment 4554987View attachment 4554988View attachment 4554989


----------



## instg8ter (May 4, 2020)

Damn High Times is is gonna be sourcing pictures from this thread.
Beautiful plants and pics!

Grow On all...


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 4, 2020)

lvtk


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 4, 2020)

Combo of led and 315 CMH. Swami seeds strain Bluniverse (Ms.universe-Blu-magoo).


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (May 4, 2020)

homemade cross Dynasty Platinum Huckleberry Cookies x Bodhi's Space Monkey


----------



## tkufoS (May 5, 2020)

Rasgrowsensi said:


> View attachment 4554999


Everybody has a different technique for fresh frozen runs.. that's different


----------



## Weouthere (May 5, 2020)

God these pics are amazing.. props to all
This was my first grow but damn I thought it was icy as hell.. flash helps


----------



## TheDifferenceX (May 6, 2020)

Girl Scout Cookie @ 61 days


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 6, 2020)

Rasgrowsensi said:


> View attachment 4554999


If someone asked if i wanted to smoke snow cap'd buds i would think something different all together.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 6, 2020)

Weouthere said:


> God these pics are amazing.. props to all
> This was my first grow but damn I thought it was icy as hell.. flash helps


The quest for bud perfection is what keeps folks growing. Thats a pretty sweet first grow.. Have you grown anything before?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 6, 2020)

Sour Diesel x Chem De La Chem


----------



## Weouthere (May 6, 2020)

iriemartin1974 said:


> The quest for bud perfection is what keeps folks growing. Thats a pretty sweet first grow.. Have you grown anything before?


I’ve helped grow herbs and stuff before with my grandma lol. I tried growing once years before in coco and killed it so fast. 

I do have a serious interest in environmental/biological science and my grandmothers and great grandmothers have always had naturally green as shit thumbs!

And thanks a lot man I was so surprised it went so well


----------



## instg8ter (May 6, 2020)

Weouthere said:


> I’ve helped grow herbs and stuff before with my grandma lol. I tried growing once years before in coco and killed it so fast.
> 
> Great Start, beautiful plant for anyone here. Just remember those good grows when you have a bad one. But sometimes things go on cruise control...great start
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside112 (May 6, 2020)

Arcata Ghost by Cannaventure 

Electric Larry Land by Cannaventure


----------



## .Smoke (May 6, 2020)

Expert Seeds- Zkittlez Glue


----------



## TheDifferenceX (May 6, 2020)

I need to stop looking at this thread. All i do is smoke weed.

I'm addicted to the frosty bud thread......


----------



## Hobbes (May 6, 2020)

.

LOL! Me too.

I never get frosty buds like these - do you folks find that it's the strain that makes a difference with ice or is it all the grower?

.


----------



## Southside112 (May 6, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> LOL! Me too.
> 
> ...


Mostly strain. Growing acuteness definitely helps. Indoor buds frost a lot more imo as well.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (May 6, 2020)

I think it's that perfect temperature/humidity range. Keeping the entire grow area close to the same temperature. Not a big temperature difference between the bottom of the tent and the top of the tent. That, combined with really good exhaust and intake will probably produce nice, frosty buds with any strain. (assuming good lighting is in place)

I wish I could achieve these perfect conditions.


----------



## Stickyjones (May 6, 2020)

@emeraldgreengrower that hbc x space monkey sounds like an incredible cross


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (May 6, 2020)

Stickyjones said:


> @emeraldgreengrower that hbc x space monkey sounds like an incredible cross


ima hoping it is thanks, did an each way bet with crossing -
Dynasty Platinum Huckleberry Cookies x Bodhi's Space Monkey
Bodhi Space Monkey x Dynasty Platinum Huckleberry Cookies - pictured below, the Dynasty Platinum Huckleberry Cookies x Bodhi's Space Monkey have no purp in pheno, yet around 80% of Bodhi Space Monkey x Dynasty Platinum Huckleberry Cookies have, liking the internode spacing between buds so less chance of mould, bummer there were some herms in early flower which never recurred after removal


----------



## zypheruk (May 7, 2020)

Dinafem - Ocean Grown Cookies Day 59 Flower




Sweet Seeds Gorilla Girl Plant B Day 52 Flower


----------



## 323cheezy (May 7, 2020)

Zookies day 47 I think


----------



## zypheruk (May 7, 2020)

One of my favourite strains Purps#1 from Dinafem


----------



## zypheruk (May 7, 2020)

Sweet Seeds - Gorilla Girl - Plant C - Day 66 Flower - Lowest Branch Top Bud Using The QB11 Deep Red Strips For Side Lighting - 07-05-2020


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 7, 2020)

Bag of oranges. Early flower


----------



## Southside112 (May 7, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Zookies day 47 I think
> View attachment 4557890


Damn that's fast !! Looks almost done.


----------



## emeraldgreengrower (May 7, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> LOL! Me too.
> 
> ...


hi, been doing some experimentation this last 5yrs with Mycorrhizal/Trichodermal fungus preparations(Great White Mycrrhizae etc) in Coco substrate with basic A & B Coco nutes in Fabric pots, the findings are that even though the directions on various Myco/Tricho are to use for a limited amount of time, then when beneficial fungae are established treatment may be discontinued are not really the case, i can see after about 1 week of discontinuing the treatment a definite lowering in vitality of the plants are evident, have found that adding even such a small amount like one fifth of a small teaspoon per 10litres is enough to keep the plant vigor in check, i have grown in organic soils for many years previous but cannot say i had the same good results than using Coco with a constant small dose of Myco/tricho treatment in fabric pots, bottom line is this -
growing in Coco with basic nutes & constant Myco/Tricho treatment in fabric pots will offer, much denser & finer bud structure, much more resinous buds, have found that 2 same type plants grown side by side in soil & Coco a large difference in end product by up to 30% more bud weight per volume with the Coco/Mycco/Trico/fabric pot combination coming out the clear winner, if you want super dank buds try it & see, of course the original strains you choose are important to begin with

homemade cross Dynasty Platinum Huckleberry Cookies x Archive Face Off OG


----------



## ricman (May 7, 2020)

pineapple chunk from my last grow.


----------



## nurrgle (May 8, 2020)

A little Larry floor nug of Purple Harry.


----------



## Doomboy15 (May 8, 2020)

Purple punch...I chucked grape ape pollen on it. You can see a seed developing at the top of the cola.


----------



## Zephyrs (May 8, 2020)

Spring time harvest soon. Day 57 of my gas mask (cherry pie x starfighter f2)


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2020)

Colombian D (Chem D x Colombian Gold)


----------



## zypheruk (May 9, 2020)




----------



## zypheruk (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Lucky Luke (May 9, 2020)

Dark Star Kush X Apollo 11 (forum cut)


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 9, 2020)

I called this plant the "Tower of Six" because it had six wonderfully think colas.


----------



## Zephyrs (May 9, 2020)

Lucky Luke said:


> Dark Star Kush X Apollo 11 (forum cut)
> 
> View attachment 4560523


AWE, Dang that just looks dank as all get out. Nice Nuggs


----------



## ozziebud (May 10, 2020)

Sensi northern lights #5 end week 6


----------



## zypheruk (May 10, 2020)

Sweet Seeds - Gorilla Girl Random Bud From Mid Section Of Plant - Trichome Party - Side view of really tiny sugar leaf.


----------



## Herbo313666 (May 10, 2020)

Banana daddy again day 40 now and the frost is really kicking into gear


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (May 10, 2020)

A few pics of my jucieyfruit girl. Almost 9 weeks of flower, normally pull this strain at 10 weeks.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 12, 2020)

Zephyrs said:


> Spring time harvest soon. Day 57 of my gas mask (cherry pie x starfighter f2)View attachment 4559494View attachment 4559504


Im so jealous of those that can grow outdoor.. One day my friend.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 12, 2020)

Herbo313666 said:


> Banana daddy again day 40 now and the frost is really kicking into gear


If u can take a pic with the lights off and the flash on the frost will look way more impressive. But those are frosty the way they are.


----------



## Naughtyfarmer420 (May 12, 2020)

Super silver haze


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 12, 2020)

It's got a couple weeks to go yet, but this Nurple auto from Binary Selections is looking pretty nasty so far.


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 12, 2020)

Big Purple


----------



## Doomboy15 (May 12, 2020)

farmingfisherman said:


> Big Purple
> View attachment 4563773


Whats that smell like?


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 12, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Whats that smell like?


When it was burning it has almost a berry smell. Nuggets smell like a citrus lavender. Almost a grapefruit. Really not good with scents so my wife is helping with the description. Having allergies sucks sometimes. I do know by far its the smoothest smoking flower I've ever grown.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 13, 2020)

Bag of oranges


----------



## Darkuau (May 13, 2020)

Quantum kush


----------



## Zephyrs (May 13, 2020)

Here's a Blue Gelato 41 from Barneys. Sitting at day 62


----------



## zypheruk (May 13, 2020)

Sweet Seeds - Indigo Berry Kush Quick Dried Sample Bud. Really needs viewed larger


----------



## kchip187 (May 14, 2020)

great thread. Duct tape week 5


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (May 14, 2020)

Chugging along


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (May 14, 2020)

Beautiful coloring on my Maui


----------



## bluesgig (May 15, 2020)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Looking good bro. Got some nice grandaddy purple here, about two weeks to go


----------



## oldschoolnitro (May 15, 2020)

Here is some diesel I grew ..nice and frosty..


----------



## nurrgle (May 15, 2020)

Finished curing up my last round. Switched to 315cmh and I couldn’t be happier. 

Purple Harry 


Dawgs Waltz 


Couple of biodiesel and donkey butter nugs getting ready to roll up. 


Trim


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 15, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Arcata Ghost by Cannaventure
> View attachment 4557232
> Electric Larry Land by Cannaventure
> View attachment 4557233


Biggest picture ive seen. Things huge man..


----------



## farmingfisherman (May 15, 2020)

zypheruk said:


> Sweet Seeds - Gorilla Girl Random Bud From Mid Section Of Plant - Trichome Party - Side view of really tiny sugar leaf.
> 
> View attachment 4561091
> 
> Nice photo


----------



## themda (May 15, 2020)

Girl Scout cookies


----------



## TomAce (May 15, 2020)

Sour Apple


----------



## Leeski (May 17, 2020)




----------



## bluesgig (May 17, 2020)

Leeski said:


> View attachment 4568242


Looking good bro. What's the strain?


----------



## Paulyd!satx (May 17, 2020)

Frosty nuggy: Scooby snacks


----------



## zypheruk (May 17, 2020)




----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (May 17, 2020)

A few beauties I've had


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2020)

Tk Larry


----------



## Ganjamandan77 (May 18, 2020)

Just put this girl into darkness.


----------



## bluesgig (May 18, 2020)

Ganjamandan77 said:


> Just put this girl into darkness.


"hello darkness my od friend"


----------



## Jamexican (May 18, 2020)

just over 4 weeks of flower


----------



## fragileassassin (May 18, 2020)

id like to submit this recent pic into evidence.
sour grapes x gg#4


----------



## gzussaves69 (May 18, 2020)

Sundae Strudel


----------



## CherryLola (May 19, 2020)

Critical purple kush branch chopped today day 63


----------



## Doomboy15 (May 21, 2020)

Purple punch week 8


----------



## Doomboy15 (May 21, 2020)

Purple punch week 8


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (May 21, 2020)

4 weeks into flower.


----------



## CherryLola (May 22, 2020)

Harvest time over here, some shots 

Dresden green diamond (green crack x 


Sticky dream (gg4 x blue rhino)


sticky dream 2


----------



## 323cheezy (May 22, 2020)

Zookies


----------



## STR4NG3R (May 22, 2020)

Super skunk, ilgm


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 22, 2020)

King Kong Poison ( Durban Poison x GG4 ) ..... ( S1 seed from Selfing experiment) .... Chunky bitch


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 22, 2020)

Gotham Limited - Trainwreck x 79 Xmas bud ( special Hazeman cut ) .

Piney earthy smell. One of 2 running.


----------



## STR4NG3R (May 22, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> King Kong Poison ( Durban Poison x GG4 ) ..... ( S1 seed from Selfing experiment) .... Chunky bitch
> 
> 
> View attachment 4573642


damn I want some of them seeds


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (May 23, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Purple punch week 8


Those are some frosted buds


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (May 23, 2020)

STR4NG3R said:


> Super skunk, ilgmView attachment 4573625


Was looking at that last night. So is ILGM a seeds bank or a breeder. Which is this


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (May 23, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Harvest time over here, some shots
> 
> Dresden green diamond (green crack x
> View attachment 4573318
> ...


What light. Do you run? Great plant. Is that your biggest top bud picture 3


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (May 23, 2020)

Ethos Sour OG Cheese week 5 flower. Packing on trichomes daily. Thought I had pm this morning but no. Groups of thick white trichomes. Camera sucks.


----------



## CherryLola (May 23, 2020)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> What light. Do you run? Great plant. Is that your biggest top bud picture 3


600/400 watt hps, added blurple led don’t know the watt. Yeah that was from clone it is actually 28 days behind the others not chopped it yet, best bud structure out of them all, can’t wait to flower the mother. My temps are starting to run into the 30c now it’s start of summer so just got 2 240qb leds to try out, not set them up yet.


----------



## CherryLola (May 23, 2020)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> What light. Do you run? Great plant. Is that your biggest top bud picture 3


This will yeild more in total tho, it’s also a sticky dream number 1.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (May 23, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> 600/400 watt hps, added blurple led don’t know the watt. Yeah that was from clone it is actually 28 days behind the others not chopped it yet, best bud structure out of them all, can’t wait to flower the mother. My temps are starting to run into the 30c now it’s start of summer so just got 2 240qb leds to try out, not set them up yet.


No air conditioner?? What brand qb’s


----------



## 323cheezy (May 23, 2020)

Bubba


----------



## STR4NG3R (May 23, 2020)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> Was looking at that last night. So is ILGM a seeds bank or a breeder. Which is this


its all of they're own genetics as far as I know. damn good customer service. they alright I guess I got a couple other strains im ready to pop


----------



## sarahJane211 (May 23, 2020)

Critical Orange Punch.


----------



## Doomboy15 (May 23, 2020)

323cheezy said:


> Zookies View attachment 4573619


Do you have some pics of this plant?... them colors are awesome


----------



## Lockedin (May 23, 2020)

Unknown genetics. She's a dwarf (16" tall)


----------



## 323cheezy (May 23, 2020)

Doomboy15 said:


> Do you have some pics of this plant?... them colors are awesome


----------



## CherryLola (May 30, 2020)

critical purple kush day 55


----------



## Bakersfield (May 30, 2020)

Banana Mac


----------



## Harvest76 (May 31, 2020)

A few varieties in here.
Grandaddy Confidential 
Green Poison
Lemon Bubble 

I love the way the flash really exposes the crust on these buds. Just rooting around in here for a couple minutes gets my arms all sticky up to my elbows! I can barely wash the smell off!


----------



## themda (May 31, 2020)




----------



## ricman (May 31, 2020)

pineapple chunk.....31 days into flower


----------



## hiprophecies (Jun 2, 2020)

Crown Royale. 1 Plant, Hydroponics, 600 Watt 2x4. Sativa pheno, 11 week flower. Last pic is is cured probably 5 weeks.


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 4, 2020)

Gelato


----------



## themda (Jun 4, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> Gelato
> 
> View attachment 4585642


That’s a mighty fine pheno


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> Gelato
> 
> View attachment 4585642


Nice photoshop.


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 4, 2020)

Looking good everyone! Here's some shots of my dough g.


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 4, 2020)

DrFrankenstien said:


> Looking good everyone! Here's some shots of my dough g.


Thems purdy!


----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> Gelato
> 
> View attachment 4585642


No, but seriously, that is a work of art. Great job. You have a grow journal?


----------



## etruthfx (Jun 5, 2020)

My Gelato doesn't look like that. Good job


----------



## sarahJane211 (Jun 5, 2020)

Critical Orange Punch, just dried.


And a bit closer ......


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 5, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> No, but seriously, that is a work of art. Great job. You have a grow journal?


not on this site


----------



## SmokyMcPots_420 (Jun 5, 2020)

Super skunk same bud wet/dry


----------



## STR4NG3R (Jun 6, 2020)

my super skunk week7


----------



## steve870 (Jun 6, 2020)

STR4NG3R said:


> my super skunk week7 View attachment 4587930


gg


----------



## Gmz (Jun 7, 2020)

Cookies kush from Barney's Farm is looking pretty tasty, on week 7 as well


Her sister is finishing up fast


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 7, 2020)

Harvest76 said:


> Nice photoshop.


only crop and brightness, rarely a color correction


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Harvest76 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> only crop and brightness, rarely a color correction


That was a joke, just in case you didn't catch it. It's beautiful.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2020)

This will always, to me, be my frostiest buds


----------



## Nizza (Jun 8, 2020)

Day 56 peyote gorilla by seedsman


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 8, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Day 56 peyote gorilla by seedsman


She's icy!!!


----------



## Huktonponics (Jun 8, 2020)

Platinum Kush Breath Remix - In House Genetics

Taken about 5 days before lights out for 3 days and chopped.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Jun 10, 2020)

Little cold nights experiment and long days beginning of flower. Had to go outta state for 2 weeks then back on 12/12. Stress is doing her well. She never stops praying now. Not even lights out. She’s starting to swell up a bit


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 10, 2020)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> View attachment 4591403Little cold nights experiment and long days beginning of flower. Had to go outta state for 2 weeks then back on 12/12. Stress is doing her well. She never stops praying now. Not even lights out. She’s starting to swell up a bit View attachment 4591402


Frosty indeed...


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Jun 10, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Frosty indeed...


Forgot to mention Ethos Sour OG Cheese she is


----------



## WarChild313 (Jun 10, 2020)

My new crop is just starting flower but these are some buds from my last attempt


----------



## QUAD BREATH (Jun 10, 2020)

"My new crop is just starting flower but these are some buds from my last attempt" 

looks moldy

is that even cannabis


----------



## ricman (Jun 11, 2020)

Barney's Farm...Pineapple Chunk....41 days in flower


----------



## manalicream (Jun 12, 2020)

My easybud grown on a windowsill. 5 days into drying


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 12, 2020)

This Tutankhamen (AK47)


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Jun 12, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> Tutankhamen


Super Nice job !!!! I gotta stop cutting those Lower bud sites off. Node spacing was nice. What where your temps after flip ??


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 12, 2020)

SickboyDilligaf said:


> Super Nice job !!!! I gotta stop cutting those Lower bud sites off. Node spacing was nice. What where your temps after flip ??


ya I haven't grown many plants with full colas like that Tut. It was from Pyramid seeds.
It was a fall indoor grow so probably 75-80 day 60-65 night time. 
If I remember it was accidentally topped and turned out this way.


----------



## STR4NG3R (Jun 13, 2020)

i got these golden globes on a couple sugar leaves. is that cuz my buds frosty af


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2020)

Purple Punch


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2020)

Sundae Driver x Wedding Cake

Cookies n Chem


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2020)

Gelato 41


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2020)

Wedding Cake


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Jun 13, 2020)

Swelling up nice. Just in time to flush. I don’t know how anyone grows outdoors , thrips & mites every time at least it’s starting this late in flower. I can keep them at bay at this point.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jun 15, 2020)

old school strains can still get frosty buddah cheese day 60


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Jun 16, 2020)

Every day she’s fattening up and packing on trichomes


----------



## DrFrankenstien (Jun 17, 2020)

Dough G day 55, I'd say she's frosting up rather nicely...


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 17, 2020)

some G13 Seeds - Pineapple Express


----------



## EricHansen (Jun 17, 2020)

Wedding Cake crossed with sundae driver. Frosty asf


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Jun 17, 2020)

I chopped her down. Trichomes are 20% amber


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jun 17, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> some G13 Seeds - Pineapple Express
> 
> View attachment 4598104
> 
> ...


Thats either a big ass bud or you have super tiny hands...ha...nice one


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 18, 2020)

big ass bud in a big hand


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 18, 2020)

CBD Seeds - Cheese reeeeeal good smoke


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 18, 2020)

Dosipunch 
Shockwave


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 18, 2020)

In House Genetics Platinum Scout V2


----------



## idlewilder (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Bertalishas (Jun 19, 2020)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Pic I took this morning of my white widow auto


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 19, 2020)

Dinafem - Dinachem


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> some G13 Seeds - Pineapple Express
> 
> View attachment 4598104
> 
> ...


That's what you call a handful


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2020)

Forum stomper...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2020)

RIPLEY'S OG


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2020)

Forum Stomper


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4600610
> Forum Stomper


Never have I wanted smell-o-vision more than on this thread. What's she stink like?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> Never have I wanted smell-o-vision more than on this thread. What's she stink like?


Gas and cough syrup


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't know what it is about mephisto plants but a lot of the ones I have grown smell like cough syrup... They put you to sleep like it's in there too!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 20, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I don't know what it is about mephisto plants but a lot of the ones I have grown smell like cough syrup... They put you to sleep like it's in there too!!!


Welp, I might have to get a few packs of their beans for my next grow. Any favorites from them? I love a sleepy high at the end of the day


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 20, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> Welp, I might have to get a few packs of their beans for my next grow. Any favorites from them? I love a sleepy high at the end of the day


All of them!!! You can't go wrong with mephisto genetics...


----------



## Mikenike (Jun 20, 2020)

Week 5 ish platinum runtz


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 20, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4600610
> Forum Stomper


Looking great Frank! The FS is one I’ve been trying forever to get ahold of, but can never find.


----------



## MisterKister (Jun 20, 2020)

Some gorilla bomb


----------



## ricman (Jun 20, 2020)

Barney's Farm...Pineapple Chunk....50 days in flower


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 20, 2020)

TH Seeds - Dark Star


----------



## MisterKister (Jun 20, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> TH Seeds - Dark Star
> 
> View attachment 4601351
> 
> View attachment 4601353


Hows it smoke?


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 20, 2020)

It was really good, not much flavor but really stony pot


----------



## MisterKister (Jun 21, 2020)

Some mystery freebies from attitude seed bank


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 21, 2020)

triple chocolate chip x mimosa first cross I have ever tried outta 8 this was the keeper.


----------



## cobshopgrow (Jun 21, 2020)

lovely bud structure


----------



## G Bear (Jun 23, 2020)

this is my first grow and i don’t claim they’re the frostiest, but i’m still pretty happy with them. Strain is Dakini Kush. one plant is 4 weeks flowering, the other is 2.


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 23, 2020)

G Bear said:


> this is my first grow and i don’t claim they’re the frostiest, but i’m still pretty happy with them. Strain is Dakini Kush. one plant is 4 weeks flowering, the other is 2.
> 
> View attachment 4604142View attachment 4604143


You gotta fool the system by saying things like "Frostiest buds I have ever grown"  look good!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2020)

Some Weddding Cake and Trop Cherry


----------



## etruthfx (Jun 24, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some Weddding Cake and Trop Cherry
> 
> View attachment 4604887
> 
> ...


Which breeder for the wedding cake? thanks


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 24, 2020)

I won't say who the genetics are from but here is my _afghan_i (pollinated from a super bushy, aromatic male from the same batch) seeded so I can keep refining this wonderful landrace cultigen. Complex mix of terpenes, I keep getting an aroma like Welch's grape juice. Note the seeds


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2020)

etruthfx said:


> Which breeder for the wedding cake? thanks


Seed Junky


----------



## ricman (Jun 25, 2020)

Barneys farm...pineapple chunk,,,,55 days in flower


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## jeepster1993 (Jun 29, 2020)

HSO Blue Dream CBD.
We're just starting to frost out a bit.
Week 4 at 12/12


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jun 29, 2020)

Kera Northern Lights

View attachment NL1_flower_sites_6_23_2020 (4).JPG

Kera Cherry Grapefruit

View attachment CG2_flower_sites_6_23_2020 (7).JPG


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 30, 2020)

Some frost rails on the winter solstice


----------



## ozziebud (Jul 1, 2020)

expert seeds gorilla white


----------



## ozziebud (Jul 1, 2020)

dinafem critical 2.0


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 2, 2020)

Purple Cactus



Archive: Rose Gold


----------



## jeepster1993 (Jul 3, 2020)

Blue dream cbd
Week 5


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

LVTK S1 tester from @thenotsoesoteric 
Frosty as they come IME


----------



## Kenlv (Jul 5, 2020)

Peyote WiFi


----------



## Fonzyyy21 (Jul 5, 2020)

Waggs said:


> Nice ones there!
> 
> Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


Ayeeee I know this is an old post, but I actually have some Aurora indica seeds and was wondering how the smoke was??? 
It looks like it snowed in your girls though!


----------



## ricman (Jul 5, 2020)

Barneys farm...pineapple chunk ....curing


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 5, 2020)

Some more OG about 10 days away from chop. Not frostiest but should smoke decent.


----------



## ozziebud (Jul 5, 2020)

sensi nl#5 haze


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jul 6, 2020)

I'll be back in a few months!


----------



## Puffing Pocahontas (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Greens2000 (Jul 6, 2020)

7 th week of flower under 250hps


----------



## Nizza (Jul 7, 2020)

Stuff I bought left side stuff I grew right side with and without flash
Pure Michigan, gg4, sundae driver, orange push pop x wedding cake

Stuff I grew on right- peyote gorilla and purple crunch


----------



## Tuckatan (Jul 7, 2020)

Chopped off a quick little lower bud from my Sweet Zkittles. Harvest will be in a week or so. Not the feistiest ever, but I’m sure it’ll taste good!


----------



## C4l (Jul 7, 2020)

No way I’m the frostiest lol but let’s throw it out there. La kush cake.


----------



## Rsawr (Jul 7, 2020)

Critical mass day 30ish of 12/12


----------



## Puffing Pocahontas (Jul 8, 2020)

Tuckatan said:


> Chopped off a quick little lower bud from my Sweet Zkittles. Harvest will be in a week or so. Not the feistiest ever, but I’m sure it’ll taste good! View attachment 4617262


im kinda jelly


----------



## Leon1111 (Jul 8, 2020)

Who called Sub Zero?


----------



## Leon1111 (Jul 8, 2020)

Who wants a fight with Sub Zero? My sword is ready


----------



## Busternutt (Jul 8, 2020)

This is off my second grow. Amnesia Lemon, the pic was taken a few days ago, harvesting in a few days


----------



## Busternutt (Jul 8, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Some more OG about 10 days away from chop. Not frostiest but should smoke decent.


Lovely looking buds. What did you take the pics with?


----------



## ozziebud (Jul 8, 2020)

expert seeds gorilla white gg4 x ww


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 8, 2020)

Busternutt said:


> Lovely looking buds. What did you take the pics with?


Samsung Note 9 phone.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 8, 2020)

Some Golden Triangle and Black Triangle


----------



## Busternutt (Jul 8, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Samsung Note 9 phone.


Awesome pics


----------



## Puffing Pocahontas (Jul 8, 2020)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4618596View attachment 4618597View attachment 4618598View attachment 4618599View attachment 4618600View attachment 4618601View attachment 4618603Some Golden Triangle and Black Triangle


OMG i am in love


----------



## taint (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 9, 2020)

taint said:


>


My god, what is that? Unicorn jizz?


----------



## Puffing Pocahontas (Jul 9, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> My god, what is that? Unicorn jizz?


how on earth did you do this? wow, godspeed i believe in unicorns


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 9, 2020)

taint said:


>


I just jizzed my pants. Nice job.


----------



## Grassizgreener (Jul 9, 2020)

Mac


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Jul 9, 2020)

Yeah thats an auto. Mephisto genetics.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 10, 2020)

Dodidos Norcal cut and Icecream Cake day 65


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 10, 2020)

Those night time shots look so good dont they?


----------



## Craigson (Jul 10, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Those night time shots look so good dont they?
> 
> View attachment 4620646
> 
> View attachment 4620647


My above pics were actually lights on, during that 4second window when the HPS starts up and u get nice white light


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 10, 2020)

Craigson said:


> My above pics were actually lights on, during that 4second window when the HPS starts up and u get nice white light


Wasnt speaking directly to you i can tell your lights on lol. And i know that 4 seconds your talking about. I bought a hps filter off amazon.... getting amazing shots now.






Amazon.com: HPS Smartphone Camera Lens Filter - The First Grow Room Photo Filter for Your Phone: Garden & Outdoor


Buy HPS Smartphone Camera Lens Filter - The First Grow Room Photo Filter for Your Phone: Skylight & UV Filters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Busternutt (Jul 11, 2020)

Just chopped this girl tonight. Mainlined Amnesia Lemon (sativa dominant), 8 colas all over 3 ounces wet with just the big fans removed, 24.5 oz total. You can't see how frosty she really is, but she is - happy days


----------



## taint (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 11, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Dodidos Norcal cut and Icecream Cake day 65
> View attachment 4620631View attachment 4620632


My dude was giving me both cuts of those soon. Thats funny. He just got a cut of rainbow belts as well.


----------



## Brettman (Jul 11, 2020)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4618596View attachment 4618597View attachment 4618598View attachment 4618599View attachment 4618600View attachment 4618601View attachment 4618603Some Golden Triangle and Black Triangle


Damn that’s fosty


----------



## Terp Farmer (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Puffing Pocahontas (Jul 12, 2020)

please tell me what is she?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 12, 2020)

Puffing Pocahontas said:


> please tell me what is she?


They call it "Marihuana"


----------



## Terp Farmer (Jul 12, 2020)

Puffing Pocahontas said:


> please tell me what is she?


In this order Cackleberry, Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk, Bodega Bubblegum. All from greenpointseeds


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 12, 2020)

Terp Farmer said:


> In this order Cackleberry, Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk, Bodega Bubblegum. All from greenpointseeds


They all look pretty similar.


----------



## Terp Farmer (Jul 12, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> They all look pretty similar.


Lol makes sense as they all have the same father plant.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 12, 2020)

Terp Farmer said:


> Lol makes sense as they all have the same father plant.





Terp Farmer said:


> Lol makes sense as they all have the same father plant.


Ive got 6 different Katsu bubba crosses. Cant wait for the day when i select 4 of them to fill out my 5x5 with- will be interesting to see them all side by side.

Im thinking it will be Bubba Pupil, Sour Bubba, Bubba's sis, and Dracarys.



But my first round this winter will most likely be MM Prayer Pupil, Katsu Bubba's Sis, Archive Light Speed, and T-Dub from twenty 20.

Second round will most likely be MM Mr.E, Katsu Sour Bubba, 313 Citrus Milf, and maybe a Useful Chocolate Blueberries.


----------



## taint (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 12, 2020)

taint said:


>


Looks more like something youd see in a fucking salt water fish tank.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jul 12, 2020)

Fonzyyy21 said:


> Why are you hating on everyone's bud pics?! Unsub


That sounded like a compliment to me. Sure looks like an anemone to me. Amazing. Gelatinous tentacles of joy. That "Taint" your average bud.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 13, 2020)

Shes gettin there.


----------



## Gdp1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Here's a couple


----------



## taint (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 13, 2020)

taint said:


>


Dont even have to trim that one....


----------



## SMT69 (Jul 14, 2020)

pure Jack Herer


----------



## taint (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Grassizgreener (Jul 15, 2020)

Mac finished


----------



## Grassizgreener (Jul 15, 2020)

Stash shot with flash


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 15, 2020)

Grassizgreener said:


> View attachment 4625123
> Mac finished


Stop storing your buds in the snow. Its proven to be faulty bro science.


----------



## NGA (Jul 15, 2020)

Couple weddings cake and a jelly pie cheers


----------



## cobshopgrow (Jul 15, 2020)

thats the second mac i saw frosty like this, its crazy.


----------



## Dumbguyneedshelp (Jul 16, 2020)

Week 3. Sorry for the blurp pics!!


----------



## taint (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## taint (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Ozymandiasza (Jul 20, 2020)

Old School by Ripper Seeds - Week 7 of flower.


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Jul 22, 2020)

Kush Mints RHcut day 34


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Jul 22, 2020)

BOG - Sour Bubble


----------



## chomchom (Jul 22, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Dodidos Norcal cut and Icecream Cake day 65
> View attachment 4620631View attachment 4620632


Does this cultivar have high CBG content?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 22, 2020)

GreenGuy_1995 said:


> BOG - Sour Bubble
> 
> View attachment 4631828
> View attachment 4631829


My current round of plants had a pretty bad deficiency at one point but one is starting to get that same color to the sugar/top fan leaves. Beautiful.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 22, 2020)

chomchom said:


> Does this cultivar have high CBG content?


Not sure, sorry. I dont have extra money to get her tested at the moment


----------



## taint (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Nappertunity (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Craigson (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 25, 2020)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4635139View attachment 4635140


Strain? Lights? Well done, looks awesome!!!


----------



## Craigson (Jul 25, 2020)

a mongo frog said:


> Strain? Lights? Well done, looks awesome!!!


Thanks
Dosidos norcal cut
Notill bed
600watt hps
Teas here n there


----------



## Hash Hound (Jul 26, 2020)

Wogi Kush, my own cross of OG Kush x White WIdow


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 26, 2020)

Night time frost.



Cant wait to be smoking this one....


----------



## J232 (Jul 26, 2020)

This week tester buds.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 26, 2020)

J232 said:


> This week tester buds.
> 
> View attachment 4636104


God i hope some of my finished product looks like this.


----------



## J232 (Jul 26, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> God i hope some of my finished product looks like this.


Thanks man, your stuff looks great as well, I’m getting pretty fucking excited to chop a couple down, I’m going to try and wait another week.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 26, 2020)

J232 said:


> That’s man, your stuff looks great as well, I’m getting pretty fucking excited to chop a couple down, I’m going to try and wait another week.


Mine is not on the level you are at. This is the best ive grown but at best im in the low 20s. You are high 20 low 30.... I had root issues this grow. Next time i will add more perlite and mix with a dirt high in coco.


----------



## J232 (Jul 26, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Mine is not on the level you are at. This is the best ive grown but at best im in the low 20s. You are high 20 low 30.... I had root issues this grow. Next time i will add more perlite and mix with a dirt high in coco.


Appreciate it, I can prob say this will be my best as well, but I upped the equipment too. I made mistakes, had a few moments at the start as well, need some tweaks, but am already looking forward to the next run. By far my favourite medium I have tried yet.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 27, 2020)

J232 said:


> Appreciate it, I can prob say this will be my best as well, but I upped the equipment too. I made mistakes, had a few moments at the start as well, need some tweaks, but am already looking forward to the next run. By far my favourite medium I have tried yet.


Yeah i liked my last medium better.... switched to 100% super soil and it was to much. Takes to long to dry out. Next round will be amazing. But that little bud you got there.... my god.


----------



## J232 (Jul 27, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Yeah i liked my last medium better.... switched to 100% super soil and it was to much. Takes to long to dry out. Next round will be amazing. But that little bud you got there.... my god.


I did super soil once about 6 years ago, watered that shit till runoff every time and completely fucked myself in flower lol.. , good times, what I know now, went back to peat until this. I have a couple plants I just couldn’t get to, will have a bit of little stuff but it looks good too. My 8 top peyote critical (those bud pics) is ready and I took the 2 smaller branches. Having a problem in my drying room so I’m hesitating to cut much right now, just enough to have some smoke.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jul 27, 2020)

J232 said:


> I did super soil once about 6 years ago, watered that shit till runoff every time and completely fucked myself in flower lol.. , good times, what I know now, went back to peat until this. I have a couple plants I just couldn’t get to, will have a bit of little stuff but it looks good too. My 8 top is ready and I took the 2 smaller branches. Having a problem in my drying room so I’m hesitating to cut much right now, just enough to have some smoke.


my first two grows were half m3 half roots organic and extra perlite for flavor. This grow i went 100% M3 and the plants didnt like it. The roots organic has good coco content, drains well. I fucked up.


----------



## J232 (Jul 27, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> my first two grows were half m3 half roots organic and extra perlite for flavor. This grow i went 100% M3 and the plants didnt like it. The roots organic has good coco content, drains well. I fucked up.


Ah, I love my perlite, I have some outside 50/50 sunshine 4 and perlite right now, cuts of that plant above and others. I did a couple buckets of coco once and it didn’t end well. I knew nothing about it and used it along side peat.  Looking forward to seeing your next grow, get it dialed in.


----------



## taint (Jul 29, 2020)

Less chatter more splatter.


----------



## Sickomodefarms (Jul 30, 2020)

Platinum Kb and gelati both frost


----------



## Taz1973 (Jul 30, 2020)

One day I will get there with great looking buds, here is my first grow ( red diesel )


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jul 30, 2020)

This is off my first plant, It got pretty frosty but not a record by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## taint (Jul 30, 2020)

The important thing is you did it at all.
The rest will come but only if you pay attention to what the plants say.


----------



## Hop&Buds (Jul 30, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Mimosa add co2 this run wow what a difference.View attachment 4434805View attachment 4434806


I know this was 1.5 years ago but co2(even co)effect on foliage is amazing. I’m never personally purposely used it in a run but I come from a family plant nursery and we specifically will put all our early hanging Baskets in the greenhouses with the oldest heaters so the excess co give us some extra growth when the suns still weak


----------



## bk78 (Aug 3, 2020)

Frosted fruit cake from sacred cut


----------



## Wellcuredbud (Aug 3, 2020)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 6, 2020)

9 lb hammer. Almost 7 weeks. This girl fucking reeks like spicy blueberry jam!!!


----------



## JimmiP (Aug 6, 2020)

Sour Banana Sherbert


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 6, 2020)

Snowcaine


----------



## dazed_spirit (Aug 10, 2020)

Gmz said:


> Cookies kush from Barney's Farm is looking pretty tasty, on week 7 as well
> View attachment 4588037
> 
> Her sister is finishing up fast
> View attachment 4588036


Wow!! your girls look great! I was wondering if I could pick your brain? I am doing my first run with BF Coookies Kush too. Did you harvest on week 8 like it says on the website or did you wait for the trichomes to do their thing instead? I'm thinkin I will wait on the trichs to tell me what to do. Your pics are great!


----------



## Blue back (Aug 10, 2020)

A new cross I created Fire Scout Cookies. Forum Cut GSC x White Fire 3


----------



## B|uDreamer (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Growbossyeg (Aug 11, 2020)

Some pics of my homegrown meds. 

Grown with under SunSystem 315w cmh lights in coco with co2 and Remo nutrients. 

Insta: growbossyeg


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Aug 12, 2020)

Kush Mints (RHcut) end of week 7


----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Aug 12, 2020)

Bop Gun (ONI) Papaya x Dosidos end of week 7


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## race winslow (Aug 14, 2020)

Gorilla Girl XL Auto
1 week before harvest


----------



## NanoGadget (Aug 16, 2020)

This plant almost didn't make it. Glad she is pulling through.


----------



## Kindbuds303 (Aug 16, 2020)

Growbossyeg said:


> Some pics of my homegrown meds.
> 
> Grown with under SunSystem 315w cmh lights in coco with co2 and Remo nutrients.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beastly (Aug 17, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Dodidos Norcal cut and Icecream Cake day 65
> View attachment 4620631View attachment 4620632


That dosi is my all time favorite I got two packs waiting to pop since I don’t think I’ll ever be able to find that exact cut but I’m hoping for something as close as I can get


----------



## K.OldskoolBluesmm (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## numberfour (Aug 19, 2020)

Gelato 41 x Dosidos #3


Dub Bub #4


Wedding Cake f4


----------



## bk78 (Aug 20, 2020)

Ethos Glue getting ripe by the day


----------



## bk78 (Aug 20, 2020)

@Canna.Capt any pics of your buds homie?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 21, 2020)

Tropical Lassi #1


----------



## BanjoPu$$ywhistle (Aug 22, 2020)

Last week of flower


----------



## GrowRock (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## BanjoPu$$ywhistle (Aug 23, 2020)

Harvest day!


----------



## MajorCoco (Aug 23, 2020)

TGA Subcool Chernobyl - Organic Soil grown - 7 Year old seed.
This seed really struggled to get going, with mad mutated cotyledons. Eventually it took off, but with alternating biploid and triploid branching  (possibly just a whorled phyllotaxy mutation?) So an extra 4 colas with no topping. My space is too low, so the main cola will probably struggle with the light and heat, but the rest will be the bomb.
Trichs on the underside of the sugar leaves and on the fan leaf stems...about 3-4 weeks left.


----------



## MajorCoco (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## DirtyEyeball696 (Aug 23, 2020)

Mac 1 
43 days


----------



## Craigson (Aug 24, 2020)

Platinum Silk #3 by Inhouse Genetics. Hunted by @lion_grows
Notill organic.
Frostiest plant Ive had the pleasure to flower.


----------



## Deusracing (Aug 26, 2020)

Day 40-42


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 27, 2020)

Crescendo-


----------



## Brettman (Aug 27, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Platinum Silk #3 by Inhouse Genetics. Hunted by @lion_grows
> Notill organic.
> Frostiest plant Ive had the pleasure to flower.


Holy fuuuuuck that is incredible. Good job!


----------



## Pacific2020 (Aug 27, 2020)

Agent orange, outdoor organic grow. Getting close to harvest. Smells sooo good!!


----------



## Pacific2020 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Crescendo-
> View attachment 4666181
> View attachment 4666184
> View attachment 4666182
> View attachment 4666183


Sweetness!!


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Aug 27, 2020)

Forbidden Zkittlez, 8.5 weeks flower ATM (yes I know there is a hair on the bud)


----------



## DustyDuke (Aug 27, 2020)

Black Triangle top nug GDP x Goofy Grape little nugs


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 28, 2020)

Greenpoint Eagle Scout (Forum GSC x Stardawg)


----------



## bk78 (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## bk78 (Aug 29, 2020)

@Canna.Capt any pics of your buds yet? so I can laugh at them?


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 29, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Crescendo-
> View attachment 4666181
> View attachment 4666184
> View attachment 4666182
> View attachment 4666183


Just popped some of these. Whats the nose like on it? 

Looks like a keeper!


----------



## ChiJewMan (Aug 30, 2020)

First time grower here, ran two 4x4 tents with two different strains for my first run. This was the frostiest of the two.

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 30, 2020)

ChiJewMan said:


> First time grower here, ran two 4x4 tents with two different strains for my first run. This was the frostiest of the two.
> 
> Ice Cream Cake


Great job for a first timer!


----------



## ChiJewMan (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you Had some good people to help guide me


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 5, 2020)

herm seed between two cannarado strands. the receiver was a nice topanga lemon, the hermer was a dubble sundae that leaned either fpog or just sundae driver.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 6, 2020)

GDP as always thank you for your time


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Sep 6, 2020)

My recently harvested 9 lb hammer. took her to 70 days. this shit is gonna be some crazy sleeper medz.


----------



## Ffwp710 (Sep 6, 2020)

Day 40, 30 1 gals, 4x8 tent. Strawberry Guava s1


----------



## onegreenthumb (Sep 8, 2020)

JUST LEAN WITH ME


----------



## Hop&Buds (Sep 12, 2020)

Tester nugs of LA Kush Cake. Strong kush terps with a touch sweet biscuit. Can’t wait to see the profile after the cure


----------



## Ffwp710 (Sep 12, 2020)

Day 1 flush
MTN Trop x Orange Flambé


----------



## jambud (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 13, 2020)

Just cut down my Barney’s Farm LSD plant on Friday and threw it in my Harvest Right Freeze Dryer that night and by noon I had smokeable weed.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Sep 13, 2020)

frosty


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 16, 2020)

SGKM F2 midweek 5


----------



## SpawnOfVader (Sep 16, 2020)

My last harvest- Wedding Cake


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## al_khul (Sep 17, 2020)

Got some trichomes and 6 week into flowering on this lower bud, unknown very stinky strain.


----------



## keepitog (Sep 18, 2020)

Day 55-60 Cake OG 

Bag seed OG

greenhouse, living soil grown. Fed water and tea.


----------



## keepitog (Sep 18, 2020)

#2 Pheno,

Cake OG
Sweet Cake Terps

#1 pheno, (posted 1st)
Very GAS fuel terps


----------



## keepitog (Sep 18, 2020)

Pheno #2


----------



## Trout2012 (Sep 19, 2020)

Delicious Candy, almost there!!


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Sep 20, 2020)

Sour sorbet lives up to its name


----------



## ilovetoskiatalta (Sep 20, 2020)

Craigson said:


> Platinum Silk #3 by Inhouse Genetics. Hunted by @lion_grows
> Notill organic.
> Frostiest plant Ive had the pleasure to flower.
> View attachment 4663181View attachment 4663182View attachment 4663183View attachment 4663184View attachment 4663185


I keep looking at the IHG slurricane, I guess you like their gear @Craigson ? Nice job how was the smoke?


----------



## themda (Sep 20, 2020)

Runtz


----------



## Jstblaze (Sep 20, 2020)

Random bag seeds. Week 4 of flower


----------



## jambud (Sep 21, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Black Triangle top nug GDP x Goofy Grape little nugs
> View attachment 4667074


Thought there was a face in that bud... Or am I just too high...


----------



## Tracypowl (Sep 21, 2020)

Pacific2020 said:


> Sweetness!!


This is my first grow, so what's the verdict?


----------



## Jstblaze (Sep 21, 2020)

Week 5


----------



## keepitog (Sep 21, 2020)

Master OG


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 21, 2020)

Saw this on IG I think it wins


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Skitz1985 (Sep 22, 2020)

These are nearly there. First grow and they ended up pretty frosty


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Gemtree said:


> Saw this on IG I think it winsView attachment 4691191


What is that?


----------



## Flatrate (Sep 22, 2020)

darkzero2 said:


> What is that?


IHG Slurricane #7 S1


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Gemtree (Sep 22, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> IHG Slurricane #7 S1


Yup good ole slurricane. I have 3 packs of peanut butter punch (dosi x punch), 2 packs rubber match (slurricane x punch) and 2 packs of slurriskunk to hunt through now. Love me some slurricane


----------



## Bpk420 (Sep 22, 2020)

Might have a contender in this race only day 20 of 12/12 but its getting mighty frosty


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 24, 2020)

End of week 6 SGKM F2


----------



## Drewin (Sep 24, 2020)

2 different Black Do-lato phenos+ 2 of the same Blue Hawaiian Sativa


----------



## Bpk420 (Sep 24, 2020)

Drewin said:


> 2 different Black Do-lato phenos+ 2 of the same Blue Hawaiian Sativa


Gotta love that joti genetics


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 24, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> IHG Slurricane #7 S1


Nice. The pic I posted right after yours was also IHG Slurricane (from the original seed run) at 45 days 12/12. I think I'm gonna pull it at 55days, because it's already frosty as fuck and smells like grape-gas-goodness.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 25, 2020)

Not my frostiest but it's sort of a close up. That is Northern California wildfire ash on the leaves in the East Bay of San Francisco Bay Area.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 25, 2020)

One of eight plants from seeds I made of a home-made male I created over ten years or so, with a Dosidos clone from Dark Heart Nursery. The male used was first a Durban Poison from an MMJ facility in Santa Cruz, CA. Then a The Third Dimension from seed crossed it. Later I crossed that with a Mendocino Purps from seed. At some point I took a SFVOG Kush clone and crossed that with a ChemdawgIV, which was used to make a strain that is about 2/3 Indica and 1/3 Sativa. It's just for fun. I usually make a lot of seeds with the seeds and clones I have bought since 2004. The stuff on the leaves is fire ash.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 25, 2020)

Our worst enemy had to dine on a bullet after dining on my weed. Bastard is a major agricultural pest called a Cabbage Moth. The big white ones. These are the biggest of the caterpillars and of course they will bite through a major bud branch, leave doo doo all over, cause bud rot, and nearly destroy a plant. I lose one or two a year. I don't use any sprays though so it's par for the course.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Sep 25, 2020)

Drewin said:


> 2 different Black Do-lato phenos+ 2 of the same Blue Hawaiian Sativa


Those look awesome. Good examples of letting the buds finish.


----------



## PatientGuddanStownd (Sep 26, 2020)

I've seen plenty of thick frost in here! lots of skill and great looking genetics...wow! excellent work!

Still pretty new at this, but I'm getting happier every day with this grow..
Flower Day 51


----------



## Mangrowves (Sep 27, 2020)

My lady


----------



## Mangrowves (Sep 28, 2020)

Caught them outside the night before harvest


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 29, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> View attachment 4698493


Whats this frosty hoe ?


----------



## PJ Diaz (Sep 29, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Whats this frosty hoe ?


Slurricane (Cowboy's Cut)


----------



## Deusracing (Sep 29, 2020)

Blue Dream Haze indoor 600w blue with additional 400w shps


----------



## .Smoke (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Sleez (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Therrion (Oct 1, 2020)

Liberty Haze day 50 of flower.


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Oct 2, 2020)

Lucky 13 GDP - water only organic soil


----------



## OVH (Oct 4, 2020)

Almost 6 weeks in. I’m liking this purp


----------



## Corich (Oct 4, 2020)

Hey total noob not sure what the strain is but it is bag seed she still has about 4 weeks to go


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Oct 4, 2020)

oldbikepunk said:


> Cabbage Moth


Do you know of anything that would eat them?


----------



## scoobyboy (Oct 4, 2020)

Wedding cake 7 weeks


----------



## jadedintrovert (Oct 4, 2020)

I've got a few Sunset Sherbert outdoors, been in flower for a couple of weeks now. Should be interesting different phenos one in particular leaning sativa dom


----------



## Jstblaze (Oct 5, 2020)

7th week since flip random bag seed


----------



## WintersBones (Oct 5, 2020)

Here's some Pineapple Express that's been curing for over 3 months now. Wish i saved some of the nicer bigger buds...but I smoked them...
Nice smooth smoke, strong and trippy high. The terps have gone from very fruity pineapple and sharp citrus to more of a earthy, sort of old orange, or grapefruit smell. Its delicious.


And the next round is starting to frost up. Canuk Cookie about week 6.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 5, 2020)

Dawg lemons over 5 weeks


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 5, 2020)

Week 10 of flower BC big bud



And for giggles heres the same buds with some of the filters I've seen used in this thread....


----------



## Hash Hound (Oct 5, 2020)

I went into the Trump's coronavirus outcome predictions thread against my better judgement. Brutal. 
I needed to see some pics to recuperate.

_el Gringo_, my own Col Gold x WW cross at 6 weeks.


----------



## scoobyboy (Oct 6, 2020)

Me like winters bones!!! I grew express a good few years ago NEVER disappointed! Looks gorgeous bro!


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Oct 7, 2020)

Subcool's the Dank Seeds - Raspberry Jelly - Very Sativa leaning Pheno @ 7 wks flower


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 8, 2020)

Sweet Sour Cheese x SGKM F2 end of week 8


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Oct 8, 2020)

Update after cha ching for 2 weeks on BC big bud.



3 weeks ago


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 8, 2020)

Envy Genetics Ring Pops.


----------



## Flatrate (Oct 8, 2020)

Envy Genetics Tropical Popsicle.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Oct 8, 2020)

darkzero2 said:


> What is that?


Mold? Photoshop? Who knows! Doubt its weed though hahaha


----------



## Jstblaze (Oct 8, 2020)

Random bag seeds week 7


----------



## Jstblaze (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Kaotic (Oct 9, 2020)

.


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 9, 2020)

Kaotic said:


> .


These were really sticky buds , Gelato in coco. She was over 7ft tall had to tie the buds down so she wouldn’t grow so close to the light so wildly.


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice looking 


GreenGuy_1995 said:


> Subcool's the Dank Seeds - Raspberry Jelly - Very Sativa leaning Pheno @ 7 wks flower
> 
> View attachment 4707020View attachment 4707021


Nice buds


----------



## Xs121 (Oct 9, 2020)

I poured some Splenda on it.....looks pretty cool 

F3 White Widow x Skunk #1
6th week of flower


----------



## NanoGadget (Oct 12, 2020)

Just cut an early sample. Rest of the plant will go another 7 to 10 days. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 12, 2020)

33rd degree (in house genetics) few Different phenos all frosty as fk


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 12, 2020)

Granddaddy Purple wk6


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 12, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Granddaddy Purple wk6
> View attachment 4712389
> View attachment 4712390
> View attachment 4712391


Nice to see you. Spectacular as usual. Can't wait to grow more snow indoors. Soon.


----------



## Kaotic (Oct 12, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> 33rd degree (in house genetics) few Different phenos all frosty as fkView attachment 4711594View attachment 4711596View attachment 4711597View attachment 4711598View attachment 4711599View attachment 4711600


Nice looking girl..


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 12, 2020)

My led lady in her 6th week.


----------



## C-CAT (Oct 13, 2020)

Tahoe OG Kush. Not really s close up pic.


----------



## C-CAT (Oct 13, 2020)

818 Headband, I got some chunkers off this one.


----------



## Tech_and_smoke (Oct 13, 2020)

This is my frostiest this grow. Shes a White Widow auto in like week 5 of flower. She's a small girl, was in a one liter pot until last week. I was testing some low stress training.


----------



## Bpk420 (Oct 14, 2020)

Week 6 and not disappointing its definitely a frosty one. Its tent mate isn't too shabby either


----------



## keepitog (Oct 16, 2020)

Cake OG 

greenhouse grown. 
full sun, living soil.

first to start cure now. The nose is already loud and it’s sticky.


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Oct 16, 2020)

Designer Runtz at Day 53. This is my number 3 pheno. I knew I would find something special and here she goes. She’s getting her color. I love the terps on these maybe more than the original runtz.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 17, 2020)

Tw BuLLY said:


> 33rd degree (in house genetics) few Different phenos all frosty as fkView attachment 4711594


How were your yields, and what are the smells/tastes like? I'm shopping for new gear, starting back up after some years off. This looks fire af, but I read some back and forth about his gear. Any nanners/herms?


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Oct 17, 2020)

Wolverine97 said:


> How were your yields, and what are the smells/tastes like? I'm shopping for new gear, starting back up after some years off. This looks fire af, but I read some back and forth about his gear. Any nanners/herms?


Thanks mate,Yield and quality was great, I had 9 phenos from seed in a 5x5 under a 1000 watt hps, yielded 37 ounces plus hash pile, smallish buds but they were so dense and heavy best smoke I've had so far and I've been blazing a long time, Terps were very creamy sour dough , had 1 turn more red and had a more fruity terp, but evry pheno was caked in thc. I've ran 20 seeds of 33rd degree at together with no herms at all, Love in house genetics, I'm running there platinum kush breath remix now hoping for some great phenos


----------



## Wolverine97 (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice, thanks. I'll try to snag a pack. Still sitting on a fair bit of old CC gear, but they're getting old. I haven't kept up on the latest strains the past five or so years, playing some catch up here...

edit: your setup is exactly what I'm starting back up. I have a much larger room still ready to go from years ago, but not looking to get that big again. Just want headstash now.


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Oct 18, 2020)

Beauty @.Smoke !


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 18, 2020)

SGKM F2 Week 10


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 18, 2020)

Guava pie


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 18, 2020)

Can’t see the frost from this far away but it’s a sword of bud


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice lighting on a cured bud from my last harvest.


----------



## Tech_and_smoke (Oct 19, 2020)

Now this gal looks nice... unknown bag, all that I know is she's an indica. Have her growing as a single cola in a 2L pepsi bottle cut in half. 

You know how it is... random grows. This was 12/12 from start.


----------



## kovidkough (Oct 19, 2020)

ethos cotton candy cookies week 6


----------



## pulpoinspace (Oct 19, 2020)

GG4


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 20, 2020)

darkzero2 said:


> SGKM F2 Week 10
> 
> View attachment 4718002View attachment 4718006View attachment 4718008


Looks like a big mess of PM, not the frosty we're looking for.


----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 21, 2020)

No pm on that.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 21, 2020)

Dosi punch harvest day


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 21, 2020)

darkzero2 said:


> No pm on that.


Pollen then?


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## TheDifferenceX (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Oct 21, 2020)

Jordan of the Islands - BlackBerry Mouth


----------



## mc130p (Oct 21, 2020)

hot_box_enthusiast said:


> Jordan of the Islands - BlackBerry Mouth
> 
> View attachment 4721265View attachment 4721266View attachment 4721267View attachment 4721268View attachment 4721269View attachment 4721270


can you show the whole plant pls?


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Oct 21, 2020)

4 days ago...


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 22, 2020)

Strawberry pie auto 37 days old.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Oct 22, 2020)

hot_box_enthusiast said:


> Jordan of the Islands - BlackBerry Mouth
> 
> View attachment 4721265View attachment 4721266View attachment 4721267View attachment 4721268View attachment 4721269View attachment 4721270


Good god. My mouth is still watering


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Oct 22, 2020)

mc130p said:


> can you show the whole plant pls?


True, i need to see this to believe it!


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Oct 22, 2020)

TheDifferenceX said:


> True, i need to see this to believe it!


 I showed a photo of all 5 in a subsequent post


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Oct 22, 2020)

Birthday Blues 1


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 22, 2020)

White Widow day 58

Granddaddy Purple day 55


----------



## Bpk420 (Oct 23, 2020)

Even my tiny buds are frosty af gonna be a good batch of hash on this plant


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 23, 2020)

Bpk420 said:


> Even my tiny buds are frosty af gonna be a good batch of hash on this plant


*SUGAR* leaves!


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 24, 2020)

Some home grown, freeze dried Glookies followed by some shots of some Blue Dream


----------



## Herbrewisralight (Oct 24, 2020)

Designer runtz by exotic genetics. At day 61. Grown using jacks and power si and THATS IT.. so if your using all that other stuff you were tricked to buy to try and grow quality like this. Do me a favor and throw it away and focus on good genetics and your environment. Pretty bottles don’t grow pretty weed.


----------



## TJ_BASS (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## DrHill (Oct 24, 2020)

Sickomodefarms said:


> Platinum Kb and gelati both frost
> View attachment 4639387View attachment 4639388View attachment 4639389View attachment 4639390


Very nice. What's your setup like? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 24, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Looks like a big mess of PM, not the frosty we're looking for.


Rot too.


----------



## Tech_and_smoke (Oct 24, 2020)

My humble entry:

Crop King Seeds White Widow
Day 52 of flower.
Tiny plant. Experimental nutrients.


----------



## Jstblaze (Oct 25, 2020)

Start of week 10 sample bud pulled.


----------



## JimmiP (Oct 25, 2020)

cannapotimus said:


> Guava pie
> View attachment 4718511View attachment 4718513View attachment 4718515


Where did you get that? I want to grow some of that. Wow thats looking greasey!


----------



## cannapotimus (Oct 25, 2020)

Bloom seeds, he’s put out lots of great crosses.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 25, 2020)

Took a couple of pics this morning before the lights came on.


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 25, 2020)

Blueberry


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## darkzero2 (Oct 26, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Rot too.


Since you and pj Diaz got something to say considering he got no logs and both of you hiding profiles with y'all police ass. It wasn't rot or pm but a burnt spot from nutrients weeks old. Anyone can post pics and claim the plants are theirs but without logs doesn't mean nothing


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 26, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> View attachment 4725300
> View attachment 4725301


Beautiful!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## kahoona (Oct 26, 2020)

snow


----------



## bk78 (Oct 26, 2020)

kahoona said:


> snow



Mmmmmm, light bleach kush.

love that fire.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 26, 2020)

My *Barney’s Farm LSD *just freeze dried today, grown outside from a little late clone I threw out near end of July.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## kahoona (Oct 26, 2020)

one with a sony cam.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Oct 27, 2020)

I got this GG#4 about three weeks into flower and I’m super impressed with the frost. These girls are always frosty but damnnnn but the time it’s done it’s gonna be layers of trichs


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Oct 28, 2020)

Royal Goo BX - Terp Fi3nd


----------



## myke (Oct 28, 2020)

A small but frosty one


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 28, 2020)

kahoona said:


> one with a sony cam.View attachment 4726232


back that light off homie. that tip bleached out


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

What to trim?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> View attachment 4728853
> What to trim?


Frosty!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> View attachment 4728853
> What to trim?


----------



## Fortygrit (Oct 29, 2020)

Tangerine cookies just about ready


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> View attachment 4728857


It’s so frosty I don’t want 2 lol...better?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> It’s so frosty I don’t want 2 lol...better? View attachment 4728863


Dude i see like two leaves i would cut off. Wow. Just. Wow.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Dude i see like two leaves i would cut off. Wow. Just. Wow.


Man can’t ever get it right...what can u do..just have to smoke it


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> It’s so frosty I don’t want 2 lol...better? View attachment 4728863


Flower on the right looks fire what is it?


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Flower on the right looks fire what is it?


Some bbk x grape stomper x bbk from the big homie @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2020)

Topanga lemon #6 not trimmed with flash


Dubble sundae keeper pheno (#1 of 7 if I remember right. It’s docu’ed in the rado thread) trimmed no flash


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Man can’t ever get it right...what can u do..just have to smoke it


No wow like.... i cant wait to get there someday when i grow up.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Some bbk x grape stomper x bbk from the big homie @Bobby schmeckle


Hell yeah, Killer work on both ends what kinda terps?!


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Hell yeah, Killer work on both ends what kinda terps?!


It’s weird how a lot of names don’t match the shit you grow but man this smells just like blackberry with maybe a hint of Kool-aid or sweet with it.. great grape taste on the exhale and a great relaxed chill high great anytime smoke day or night. Sorry for all the greats I’m high lolol


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> View attachment 4728857


u got too much time on your hands man lol


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> No wow like.... i cant wait to get there someday when i grow up.


Thanks brother I’ve only been at this for little over a year... still figuring shit out everyday and still fuck up everyday.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Oct 29, 2020)

Got another of my LED lady aka "wedding day" Lights off photo tonight after she receiving her final thinning before her harvest set for Halloween.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother I’ve only been at this for little over a year... still figuring shit out everyday and still fuck up everyday.


I think it's very cool that you've only been at it for a yr and re growing fire from the forum OG's. that's whats up


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Thanks brother I’ve only been at this for little over a year... still figuring shit out everyday and still fuck up everyday.


I hear you i started out with autos and i fell like i wasted soooooo much time. No auto looks like that.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I think it's very cool that you've only been at it for a yr and re growing fire from the forum OG's. that's whats up


The guys on the forum got better seeds then the dudes charging 150-250 a pack. But yea just did a lot of reading and becoming a mini genetic nerd, that stuff usually will lead you the right way or it did for me.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I hear you i started out with autos and i fell like i wasted soooooo much time. No auto looks like that.


Yea I got caught up with trying to grow weed quick and not really diving into genetics not all autos are bad just not my cup of tea after growing and smoking it.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> just not my cup off tea


Yeah i dont drink tea. LOL


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Yeah i dont drink tea. LOL


Sweet tea is fire brother you are missing out.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Sweet tea is fire brother you are missing out.


I like water. To much sugar in sweet tea. Id rather drink a mountain dew or beer.


----------



## four20inc (Oct 29, 2020)

Lemon OG Kush and Skywalker OG Kush almost looks the same..


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 29, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> The guys on the forum got better seeds then the dudes charging 150-250 a pack. But yea just did a lot of reading and becoming a mini genetic nerd, that stuff usually will lead you the right way or it did for me.


Rado has done me right. I've only popped two packs but have a bunch. fire in both, topanga lemon probably the best pack of seeds I've ever popped and I found a killer sour dub leaning pheno in the dubble sundae. $40 packs of bday cake X a buncha stuff until the end of the month.


----------



## MInewgrow (Oct 29, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> Rado has done me right. I've only popped two packs but have a bunch. fire in both, topanga lemon probably the best pack of seeds I've ever popped and I found a killer sour dub leaning pheno in the dubble sundae. $40 packs of bday cake X a buncha stuff until the end of the month.


i just looked at his site earlier..I’ve read threw some of his thread even tho I don’t grow any of his stuff I do that with pretty much every breeder on here. I just don’t comment if I’m not growing anything from them. But yea rado’s stuff looks fire I want some blueberry shortcake @Tangerine_ had looked killer.


----------



## .Smoke (Oct 30, 2020)

Granddaddy Purple


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 30, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Granddaddy Purple
> View attachment 4729500
> View attachment 4729501


Bro its not even purple. LMAO.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 31, 2020)

Pineapple pomegranate dj short

Triple chocolate chip Starbucks cut


----------



## Dopesmoka (Oct 31, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4730163
> Pineapple pomegranate dj short
> View attachment 4730164
> Triple chocolate chip Starbucks cut


You won


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Oct 31, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Triple chocolate chip Starbucks cut


You guys all get hard when you look at this one. Dont lie.


----------



## Lockedin (Oct 31, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> You guys all get hard when you look at this one. Dont lie.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Oct 31, 2020)

Dosi punch bout to put final clean up on.


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Nov 2, 2020)

Subcool - Raspberry Jelly (sativa leaning pheno) - chopped @ 68 days

Smells like Raspberries, fuel and a little skunk - not real 'loud' in your face.. but it's definitely there..

Raspberry Jelly is supposed to be an indica leaning hybrid (80/20) - guess I got lucky, but can't keep her, sigh.. She's too tall, too gangly and too all around narly of a plant to grow.. lol You can see I kind of just gave up on trying to keep her in check - basically letting other plants support her for the most part.. when I took her out of the room, half of her collapsed.. lol

Oh, I also found quite a few instances of guttation in her buds.

Will be planting more seeds of this one, hoping to find an indica sided pheno.


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Nov 2, 2020)

This one was gifted to me - I know it only as 'Purple Kush', however, I've never been able to get it to turn purple.. lol

Chopped @ 66 days - smells like a fruity skunk, decently loud and very sticky. Cola buds get so dense they want to mold, gotta keep humidity in check for this one. Pulls hard on the K too..


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Nov 2, 2020)

This one was gifted to me as well - I know it as 'Platinum Cookies (monster cut) - chopped @ 69 days

This one is a real stinker, the kind that sticks to you - to me, this one smells like some sort of adhesive chemical with an overall penetrating skunk aroma, very loud, will stink up a whole room and you reek super bad after trimming her - make the eyes water.

She can be a very high yielder - I've gotten 10zips in a 7gal from her. She doesn't even start putting on bud until week 3 and have to take her to 70'ish days, at a minimum..


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Nov 2, 2020)

This one is limited edition Purple LA from DNA Genetics - chopped @ 67 days

I grew this one from seed - it was my last one from a 6 pack I purchased several + years ago..

She's got an intoxicating aroma of grape, piney, skunk - very loud - a crowd pleaser for sure.

She's kind of a corn cob plant with decent side branching - a good yielder too. Starts turning a purple iridescence around week 7 and gets darker the longer she goes.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 2, 2020)

Chemberrly harvest day 64 days buds all purpled not one leaf.


----------



## Bpk420 (Nov 2, 2020)

Just finished jarring up some black candyland


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 2, 2020)

Update on frosting

Not filtered like many other photos here lol


----------



## maranibbana (Nov 2, 2020)

amnesia lemon haze

I need to do better at taking more photos


----------



## ricman (Nov 3, 2020)

Pineapple Chunk....curing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 3, 2020)

Entries are still in training. Ric and Mar you have some cotton candy there. Really nice.


----------



## Smokey-joe (Nov 3, 2020)

Lemon haze week 8


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 3, 2020)

Blue Mystic - Nirvana Seeds


...and she ain't near done yet.


----------



## mc130p (Nov 3, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Blue Mystic - Nirvana Seeds
> View attachment 4733312
> 
> ...and she ain't near done yet.


the bud is out of focus. it's pretty bad


----------



## Van X Man (Nov 4, 2020)

For your consideration, I would like to throw my hat into the ring as well...

First indoor grow: Sensi Seeds Super Skunk, 600w MH/HPS, BioBizz soil/nutes, 8 weeks veg, day 55 in flower. Hope to chop in 1.5 weeks.

One of the "tops" survived, and this is the original apical cola.


The rest of the (late/badly) SCROGed colas:


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 4, 2020)

mc130p said:


> the bud is out of focus. it's pretty bad


I'm shakey, I'll try harder next pic.


----------



## Bpk420 (Nov 6, 2020)

Fresh trim on some black candyland


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 6, 2020)

Really loving this dosi punch getting her dialed in now.
Irish cannonball really stinking up the place.


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 6, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4735520View attachment 4735523


What strain is that?


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 6, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> What strain is that?


I was talking to @mistergrafik yesterday and I'm pretty sure that's Tangie x Cookies


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 6, 2020)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Really loving this dosi punch getting her dialed in now.View attachment 4735509View attachment 4735510View attachment 4735511
> Irish cannonball really stinking up the place.View attachment 4735512


That shape is really living up to its name.
I love it.


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 6, 2020)

Doug Dawson said:


> What strain is that?


That pic above is known as Animal Face - The Tangie x Cookies is a bit different


----------



## Doug Dawson (Nov 6, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> That pic above is known as Animal Face - The Tangie x Cookies is a bit different
> 
> View attachment 4735549
> View attachment 4735550


Beautiful


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## R.C (Nov 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> View attachment 4737356View attachment 4737363


What strain is this? Thanks.


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 8, 2020)

R.C said:


> What strain is this? Thanks.


Top one is black triangle and bottom 2 are blue sunshine all bodhi gear


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 8, 2020)

ethos cotton candy with and without flash


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 8, 2020)

R.C said:


> What strain is this? Thanks.


My bad thought I put 2 pics of the blue sunshine up. Here’s the other blue sunshine pheno


----------



## DustyDuke (Nov 8, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> ethos cotton candy with and without flash


Looks like quality


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 8, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> Looks like quality


thanks just a humble farmer


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 8, 2020)

phenos of chernobyl x blue heaven


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 9, 2020)

I just ran some Gorilla Breath from HSO and it was probably the frostiest strain I have run ever. Didnt take any pictures. Here is what it looks like dried. Smells like skunks rolled around in diesel fuel. Wasnt very impressive growing besides for the frost factor and only chopped 4 oz but its potent. Normally dont leave that much leaf. But would yoh chop those resin covered leaves?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 9, 2020)

firsttimeARE said:


> But would yoh chop those resin covered leaves?


Yeah. Hash pile.


----------



## Paulaposadas (Nov 9, 2020)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


My beautiful girl is White widow/California snow


----------



## WintersBones (Nov 9, 2020)

My humble submissions.
zkittlez Glue


Canuk Cookies


----------



## Paulaposadas (Nov 9, 2020)

My beautiful White widow/California snow


----------



## Wizzlebiz (Nov 14, 2020)

Final product


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2020)

Getting there. Another month + to go yet.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 14, 2020)

Frosted fruit cake


----------



## Dug123 (Nov 14, 2020)

This was my last one not long pulled her down strawberry dream turned out really good


----------



## FastFreddi (Nov 14, 2020)

My outdoor Peppermint this year, about a week before I chopped.
FF


----------



## mc130p (Nov 14, 2020)

Dug123 said:


> This was my last one not long pulled her down strawberry dream turned out really good


i've got a timex too. bought it on sale at walmart. been a good watch for a few years now.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 14, 2020)

I got the fostiest buds and I don't care what any of you say


----------



## mc130p (Nov 14, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I got the fostiest buds and I don't care what any of you say


what's a fosty bud? that german?


----------



## Dug123 (Nov 14, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I got the fostiest buds and I don't care what any of you say


Where’s your photo to show us ?


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 14, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> I got the fostiest buds and I don't care what any of you say


Yeah you do lol


----------



## Eugenios (Nov 14, 2020)

Gorilla glue auto from Barney's Farm(3pics)
Pineapple chunk from B.F. (last pic)


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 14, 2020)

Right here


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 14, 2020)

Here’s some of useful’s gear week 6


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 14, 2020)

mc130p said:


> what's a fosty bud? that german?


Read the thread name.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 14, 2020)

Dug123 said:


> Where’s your photo to show us ?


Read the thread name.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 14, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah you do lol


Thanks!!


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 14, 2020)

Little lady has some potential. Peanut Butter Breathe x FPOG.


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 14, 2020)

Fastfreddi thx for "getting" the joke 

I did have a few frosty buds tho but for some reason I'm not allowed to post pictures. Wont let me.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone able to post a pic? Still can't here.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 15, 2020)

Odd


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Anyone able to post a pic? Still can't here.


They are aware of it and are working on it.


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 15, 2020)

This grows the frost and fire. If you haven't got any seeds from him you're missing out. Photo or auto. https://instagram.com/rocbudinc?igshid=hgn6oll7iuud


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 15, 2020)

Sticky chit!


----------



## osowhom (Nov 15, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sticky chit!View attachment 4743106View attachment 4743108


reminds me of aunt jemima


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Nov 16, 2020)

Blue Dream


----------



## KK26 (Nov 16, 2020)

A frosty Slurricane at 49days 12 12


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Nov 17, 2020)

Cali Orange


----------



## Phishman84 (Nov 17, 2020)

Cannarado Twins: B-Day Cake x Sour Dubb


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 18, 2020)

I rarely buy bud anymore but when i do its gotta look and smell like this, absolutely amazing smoke, the pics dont do the nug justice.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> I rarely buy bud anymore but when i do its gotta look and smell like this, absolutely amazing smoke, the pics dont do the nug justice.
> 
> View attachment 4745777


That is amazing looking!


----------



## ricman (Nov 18, 2020)

Pineapple Chunk....a mainstay in my garden


----------



## Leeski (Nov 18, 2020)

ricman said:


> Pineapple Chunk....a mainstay in my garden
> View attachment 4745815


One of my favs also underrated imo


----------



## Hop&Buds (Nov 18, 2020)

KK26 said:


> A frosty Slurricane at 49days 12 12
> 
> View attachment 4743711View attachment 4743711View attachment 4743712View attachment 4743713View attachment 4743714View attachment 4743715View attachment 4743716


That’s a really different pheno of slurry! Usually you don’t see so much cola developement and long fan leaves. My buddy runs it’s fairly often and it always has some distance between nods and bud sites kinda resemble tarantulas (I know, odd way to describe it but it’s true lol )


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 18, 2020)

This is from a seed I found in my ADUB a few months back. Chemy with a fruit smell. Awesomeness


----------



## Dopesmoka (Nov 18, 2020)

My 1st ever batch of dope ~sugar cone


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 18, 2020)

Some crappy bagseed stuff


----------



## Leeski (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 19, 2020)

Cognac (Mimosa x Cherry Cookies)


----------



## budofgreen (Nov 19, 2020)

Purple Tahoe from Greenpoint


----------



## Kushash (Nov 19, 2020)

Blue Dream. 65 days from flip.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 19, 2020)

Some Fire og im trimming up!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (Nov 19, 2020)

Cannatonic.
65 days from flip.


----------



## Burt Hooter (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice work guys.. This is like Weed pornography..


----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2020)

Burt Hooter said:


> Nice work guys.. This is like Weed pornography..


Weed porn is much better than Fly porn.


----------



## Burt Hooter (Nov 19, 2020)

Time well spent.


----------



## madvillian420 (Nov 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


Great pic, do you use a DSLR?


----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> Great pic, do you use a DSLR?


Yes that was taken with my DSLR. I normally just use my phone. I was going through one of the memory cards today and came across that photo. Actually I cropped that portion out as I take pictures at max resolution which are much to large to post online. The DSLR sure does a much better job taking pictures than my phone.


----------



## raggyb (Nov 19, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Some crappy bagseed stuff
> 
> View attachment 4746101


shameful. you grew outside in the pine trees. tsk tsk.


----------



## osowhom (Nov 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


>


how many days since flip?


----------



## Kushash (Nov 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Weed porn is much better than Fly porn.


Flies have the best poop.
I use a 30 year old camera with 5 meg pics and it does pretty good.
Only problem is I can't take a pic without a flash since the tripod and connection to the camera busted. The flash makes bud pics look better so it's all good.
Took this pic the other day. I have a bunch of happy centipedes in one pot.
Probably got into my soil when I amended it on the garage floor or they are in my worm bin and seem not to bother the worms.
They keep the springtails in check. Springtail poop is a plus, I wonder if centipede poop is as good.
When I water they pop up and sometimes climb the trunk like this one at the base of the trunk. This is as large as they get and although they are freaky to have they never leave the pot.


----------



## osowhom (Nov 19, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Flies have the best poop.
> I use a 30 year old camera with 5 meg pics and it does pretty good.
> Only problem is I can't take a pic without a flash since the tripod and connection to the camera busted. The flash makes bud pics look better so it's all good.
> Took this pic the other day. I have a bunch of happy centipedes in one pot.
> ...


they are probably stoned imagine being high AF trying to walk with 100 legs lol


----------



## xtsho (Nov 19, 2020)

osowhom said:


> how many days since flip?


Oh I don't remember. Maybe 5 weeks or so.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 21, 2020)

Ok last post of this till dry day 48

Chernobyl x blue heaven second generation genetics


----------



## KK26 (Nov 22, 2020)

Slurricane at day 55 of 12/12


----------



## osowhom (Nov 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Slurricane at day 55 of 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4748928View attachment 4748927View attachment 4748929


day 55? how much longer before you pull it?


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> My 1st ever batch of dope ~sugar coneView attachment 4746100


What breeder?


----------



## KK26 (Nov 22, 2020)

osowhom said:


> day 55? how much longer before you pull it?


Exactly 8 weeks tomorrow, 56 days, and mostly cloudy trichs*. *

I have 4 of them. They will go another week to 10 days. 

Top notch smoke.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 22, 2020)

Yummy!!!


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 22, 2020)

Variegated Banana Og x Purple Punch from Symbiotic.


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2020)

Frosted fruit cake, day 53. Still a few weeks left on these ladies. They are just starting their swelling phase.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 22, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Variegated Banana Og x Purple Punch from Symbiotic.
> View attachment 4748943


That banana looking dusty. Got visited by frost fairies


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Frosted fruit cake, day 53. Still a few weeks left on these ladies. They are just starting their swelling phase.
> 
> View attachment 4748562View attachment 4748563


Damn!! Those fans and colas bro. She looks tropical


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 22, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> That banana looking dusty. Got visited by frost fairies


Yep. First time with a variegated plant too.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 22, 2020)

bk78 said:


> Frosted fruit cake, day 53. Still a few weeks left on these ladies. They are just starting their swelling phase.
> 
> View attachment 4748562View attachment 4748563


Who's the breeder?


----------



## bk78 (Nov 22, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Who's the breeder?


Sacred cut


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 22, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Yep. First time with a variegated plant too.


Now I know with my spider plants at home they get varigated when they get exposed to more direct sunlight for prolonged periods. And they will get yellow spots and streaks on the what would be green blades

What exactly does this mean with cannabis? I don't fully understand varigated species


----------



## KK26 (Nov 22, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Now I know with my spider plants at home they get varigated when they get exposed to more direct sunlight for prolonged periods. And they will get yellow spots and streaks on the what would be green blades
> 
> What exactly does this mean with cannabis? I don't fully understand varigated species


Means nothing, just a trait which most plants get occasionally.

Much like an Albino Human.

No better weed or anything, just nice to look at.

Yuccas and such like house plants are known and prized for it within the houseplant keeping army.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 22, 2020)

KK26 said:


> Means nothing, just a trait which most plants get occasionally.
> 
> Much like an Albino Human.
> 
> ...


Thanks. So it's just a genetic error essentially with no impact on quality or health.


----------



## KK26 (Nov 22, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Thanks. So it's just a genetic error essentially with no impact on quality or health.


Exactly that.


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 22, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> Thanks. So it's just a genetic error essentially with no impact on quality or health.


Yep don't mean anything besides cool to look at. It's somewhat common in OG crosses as the OG expressea itself a little more.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Nov 22, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> What breeder?


The seeds came from connected cannabis club I guess gelato 41 is theirs and cookies and cream from exotic genetics I’m not sure if that’s exotic genetics Mike I never thought about it


----------



## Dopesmoka (Nov 22, 2020)

That wasn’t a good example I chopped a few plants early not knowing better but I flipped September 11th this one still going


----------



## MInewgrow (Nov 22, 2020)

I posted this in the chuckers thread, some weed sap.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I hear you i started out with autos and i fell like i wasted soooooo much time. No auto looks like that.


I beg to differ...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Nov 22, 2020)

You sure?



Shall we put this one to a vote?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 22, 2020)

I grow for enjoyment, not competition... And I grow autos and photos... Frosty is frosty... PERIOD...


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Nov 22, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> I grow for enjoyment, not competition... And I grow autos and photos... Frosty is frosty... PERIOD...


Nuh uh, mine is bigger than yours broooo


----------



## CC Silverback (Nov 25, 2020)

Still a couple weeks out.


----------



## Crazy_Ace420 (Nov 25, 2020)

Zoom in on that , shit is strong!


----------



## Dopesmoka (Nov 25, 2020)

Crazy_Ace420 said:


> Zoom in on that , shit is strong!


What strain ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2020)

Pearl Necklace (TK x Silver Pearl)


----------



## .Smoke (Nov 26, 2020)

Blue Dream


----------



## Dopesmoka (Nov 26, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Blue Dream
> View attachment 4752628
> View attachment 4752626
> View attachment 4752627


Dam smoke you killin em


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Nov 29, 2020)

Gg#4

The gg#4 next to it is a close 2nd


----------



## chex1111 (Nov 30, 2020)

rockstarxhempstar


----------



## Failmore (Nov 30, 2020)

Random seed. Needed some smoke, ill let the rest go another week or 2.


----------



## KK26 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 2, 2020)

Breeder- Exotic Genetix
Strain- Dirty Thirty
GMO x Cookies and Cream F2
Day 80 f


----------



## LLanier (Dec 2, 2020)

Fruity pebble cookies from ETHOS . 1 week into cure . This was my third ever run, definitely improving.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 2, 2020)

Banana Mac


Pearl Necklace


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Banana Mac
> View attachment 4758430
> 
> Pearl Necklace
> View attachment 4758431


Oh that banana mac.....


----------



## Chief2788 (Dec 3, 2020)

Blueberry Auto


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 3, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7. Grown with Athena pro and some benficials via microbe life, silica, and ful power.


----------



## Naughtyfarmer420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Katsu pupil


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 3, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> Dam smoke you killin em


Always....
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 3, 2020)

Beautiful shots everyone....
FF


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4759014View attachment 4759017


Grimspoon...
FF


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 3, 2020)

FastFreddi said:


> Grimspoon...
> FF


Quaze !


----------



## raggyb (Dec 3, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4759014View attachment 4759017


cool beans. have you had it? how is?


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 3, 2020)

raggyb said:


> cool beans. have you had it? how is?


My friend - It is deliciously cutting. I can't flower her often as it takes a very very long time. As most Equatorial Landraces/ most herbs in general time is expensive these days. 

Like fresh lemons it makes u pucker. The stems and leafs are covered in resin. I mix it with _Perique tobacco_ for a nice spliff.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 3, 2020)

raggyb said:


> cool beans. have you had it? how is?


if u want to follow the plant






Equatorial Sativa Showdown


"yes its a beauty and its a female landrace sativa don`t ask me where its coming from because we grow this candy out of a seed . and god nows for how long its being hiding . she polinates herself but most landraces do the same its normal to servive in nature if there is no male around. she is...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 3, 2020)

raggyb said:


> cool beans. have you had it? how is?


Her second cousin. Let there be _Oaxaca _


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 4, 2020)

Slurricane @ 50 days 12/12..


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Dec 6, 2020)

Tenth Planet finishing up!


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 6, 2020)

Deluxe Sugarcane


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 6, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Slurricane @ 50 days 12/12..
> 
> View attachment 4759291


FKCN hell


----------



## JimmiP (Dec 6, 2020)

Sour Banana Sherbet from, "Parts Unknown!"


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 6, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Slurricane @ 50 days 12/12..
> 
> View attachment 4759291





JimmiP said:


> Sour Banana Sherbet from, "Parts Unknown!"View attachment 4761568View attachment 4761569
> View attachment 4761575


Frosty meet Funky



I think she's saying something


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Loz32145 (Dec 7, 2020)

Zkittles auto


----------



## BigDaddyStrain (Dec 9, 2020)

Daylee said:


> Scotts og


What are the terp on this one?


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 9, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Purple Haze from ILGM was some of the frostiest I’ve grown. I’ve heard this isn’t the “real” Purple Haze, but it is the same cross (Purple Thai x Haze). I can’t wait to grow some more of this and want to grow some outside because the plants just didn’t want to stop stretching in flower.
> View attachment 4514190


What terps on her?


----------



## C-CAT (Dec 10, 2020)

Problem Cookies is what I call it. A bit finicky but worth it


----------



## magnetik (Dec 10, 2020)

This one was a total surprise. Had to keep a few cuttings off this one. Had a beautiful purple fade at the end and chonky buds everywhere. Hit it with UVA and B mid to late flowering. supersoil w/ BAS top dressing and amendments in 7 gals

00 Seeds - Gorilla


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 10, 2020)

_la pura

_


----------



## Justasmokin (Dec 11, 2020)

Latest run of Tangie Cookie. It was a pain to trim. Leaves stuck to EVERYTHING! Leaves were purple on the inner half and faded to dark green. Bud was purple and green but grinds up almost black.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 11, 2020)

a


----------



## Justasmokin (Dec 11, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> View attachment 4765669View attachment 4765670aView attachment 4765671


Whoa! Very nice!


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 12, 2020)

Slurricane


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 12, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Slurricane
> 
> View attachment 4766254


Froze my phone !!!


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 12, 2020)

dosi pie week 4


----------



## Trickyticky (Dec 12, 2020)

Bit purple punch


----------



## Budderton (Dec 12, 2020)

La Amnesia from Paradise Seeds, Chong's Choice line. Week and a half to go. Didn't expect much from these, only bought them due to a soft spot for Tommy Chong, but was pleasantly surprised. Wasn't planning on keeping any, but this one worked it's way into rotation. One of my most popular cuts with my flower smokers. Go figure. Doesn't hash well, so I don't like it.


----------



## truepunk87 (Dec 13, 2020)

Exotic Genetix- Dirty Thirty ( GMO x Cookies and Cream F2) ..... Chopped at 91 days


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 14, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> You sure?
> 
> View attachment 4749128View attachment 4749129
> 
> Shall we put this one to a vote?


Mine are FROSTY AND PURPLE!!! An auto from MEPHISTO GENETICS!!!Shining like diamonds...


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Dec 14, 2020)

Black Do-Lato from Jordan of the Islands. 45 days 12/12. Smaller yields but puts out some frost.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 14, 2020)

Just entered week 7 
Grease Monkey from Nirvana


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 14, 2020)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Black Do-Lato from Jordan of the Islands. 45 days 12/12. Smaller yields but puts out some frost.
> 
> View attachment 4768250


Ooooooooooooooooweeeeeeee


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 14, 2020)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Black Do-Lato from Jordan of the Islands. 45 days 12/12. Smaller yields but puts out some frost.
> 
> View attachment 4768250


dam I just wanna taste it


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 14, 2020)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Black Do-Lato from Jordan of the Islands. 45 days 12/12. Smaller yields but puts out some frost.
> 
> View attachment 4768250


I want!


----------



## Ph3n0Typ3 (Dec 14, 2020)

SisterMooo said:


> I want!


Jordan of the Islands has recently restocked these seeds, they are his most popular and will not last long. If you look around you can find two stackable discount codes for JOTI that makes his seeds very cheap and worth every penny. I myself " stayhome " and " grow2020 " wink wink.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 14, 2020)

Ph3n0Typ3 said:


> Jordan of the Islands has recently restocked these seeds, they are his most popular and will not last long. If you look around you can find two stackable discount codes for JOTI that makes his seeds very cheap and worth every penny.


I actually got a doailato clone it ain’t the same but it’s close I’m gonna run that and see how it compares 
And 100 seeds for 250 ? Man that guy isn’t playing fair. I wish I had room


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 14, 2020)

Alien og @ 8 weeks


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 14, 2020)

Buds on these plants were small...but these are also lowers as well....guess got to work on that next round 

Chernobyl x blye heaven by second generation genetics


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 14, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> My 1st ever batch of dope ~sugar coneView attachment 4746100


Some more sugar cone about 1 week or 2 into drying 
All 10 seeds came out this way so I guess we can say that these guys are some stand up breeders


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2020)

Last week or 2 on a Lemon Diesel. Frostier every day.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

Ice Cream Candy by In House


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 14, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> Last week or 2 on a Lemon Diesel. Frostier every day. View attachment 4768701


What’s the smell like In there ?


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

Deluxe Sugarcane.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 14, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Ice Cream Candy by In House
> View attachment 4768702


I had to Google that one, so the hairs don’t turn brown ?


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> I had to Google that one, so the hairs don’t turn brown ?


Here's another one I got going...some are brown already Not many.


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 14, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> What’s the smell like In there ?


The anesthesia sharing the tent is overpowering everything... Sickly sweet berries. The diesel/funk comes through on the test microwave nug of the lemon deisel though, excited for a real dried nug.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 14, 2020)

Topanga lemon #7 at chop


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

Banana Og x Purple Punch from Symbiotic.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

Slurricane by In House.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 14, 2020)

Red Runtz by Exotic Genetics.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 14, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Red Runtz by Exotic Genetics.
> View attachment 4768728


Dam you got more flavors than a ice cream shop


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 14, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Slurricane by In House.
> View attachment 4768727


Seems like a lot of the IHG strains have crazy frosty sugar leaf but the buds are small. That kind of what you are finding? Ive got a daddy mac going now but shes just a baby.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Seems like a lot of the IHG strains have crazy frosty sugar leaf but the buds are small. That kind of what you are finding? Ive got a daddy mac going now but shes just a baby.


I'll let you know soon enough....I havent ran alot of In House to really give an opinion on harvest sizes. This is all currently with damn near 75% is all In House you see. My Deluxe Sugarcane pheno #2 has really big buds.


----------



## ricman (Dec 15, 2020)

another run of the.....Pineapple Chunk.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

ricman said:


> another run of the.....Pineapple Chunk.
> 
> View attachment 4769551


Looks awesome.... but doesnt look very CHUNKY.


----------



## ricman (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Looks awesome.... but doesnt look very CHUNKY.


well we still got 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 15, 2020)

ricman said:


> well we still got 3 more weeks to go.
> View attachment 4769589


That shot looks better. How are the lower buds? Larf?


----------



## ricman (Dec 15, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> That shot looks better. How are the lower buds? Larf?


so i have this run scrogged......got about 24 inches above the net....so pretty good light penetration...not much larf...what there is will get turned into bubble hash


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## .Smoke (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> View attachment 4770493
> View attachment 4770494


What do we have here?


----------



## .Smoke (Dec 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> What do we have here?


One of the four top colas from a Nirvana Gelato


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> One of the four top colas from a Nirvana Gelato
> View attachment 4770582


Very nice!


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 17, 2020)

PJ Diaz said:


> Slurricane
> 
> View attachment 4766254


How's the high on this Slurricane? I grew some In-House "Iced Out" (Slurricane #7 x Purple Punch) which were complete crap. Frosty as hell and a loud grape smell, but very low potency to the point I just gave it all away. I'm thinking it must've been the Purple Punch that fucked up the potency.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> How's the high on this Slurricane? I grew some In-House "Iced Out" (Slurricane #7 x Purple Punch) which were complete crap. Frosty as hell and a loud grape smell, but very low potency to the point I just gave it all away. I'm thinking it must've been the Purple Punch that fucked up the potency.


I haven't grown it personally, but I'm sure you can get more powerful phenos if you search long and hard.
If your usually smoke on powerful stuff, then I'm sure slurricane will fall short for you.


----------



## Suckafreetj (Dec 17, 2020)

Herbrewisralight said:


> Designer runtz by exotic genetics. At day 61. Grown using jacks and power si and THATS IT.. so if your using all that other stuff you were tricked to buy to try and grow quality like this. Do me a favor and throw it away and focus on good genetics and your environment. Pretty bottles don’t grow pretty weed.
> View attachment 4724189


Jacks ?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 17, 2020)

Cali Orange


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 17, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> How's the high on this Slurricane? I grew some In-House "Iced Out" (Slurricane #7 x Purple Punch) which were complete crap. Frosty as hell and a loud grape smell, but very low potency to the point I just gave it all away. I'm thinking it must've been the Purple Punch that fucked up the potency.


I find it quite enjoyable myself. I've only just finished my second run of it, and still trying to determine optimal harvest time. I have some going 10 days longer than usual that I'm interested in comparing. That said, it's a pretty balanced high. Not soaring, and also not couchlock. I do get a bit of a headband feeling when puffing it, and then settle into a nice bliss. It burns really well in a joint, and I find myself not always feeling like I need to finish the joint, but set it aside halfway thru and come back for the rest later.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 17, 2020)

GMO at day 28-30. Starting to pick up some funk on her. Kinda smells like you opened granpaws suitcase that’s been in the attic for 6-7 years with some old wool clothes and a few mothballs in her.


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 17, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> View attachment 4771349
> View attachment 4771350


Frost monster


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 17, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Frost monster


for a pregnant chick fk yeah


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 18, 2020)

LVTK S1 
Some of most potent and frostiest I've grown.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> LVTK S1
> Some of most potent and frostiest I've grown.
> View attachment 4771386View attachment 4771387


Jesus de Nino - merry X-Mas mister snow man


----------



## Flatrate (Dec 18, 2020)

Grape Blow from Envy.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Grape Blow from Envy.
> 
> View attachment 4771677
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## Madmike79 (Dec 19, 2020)

Five weeks in Louis macrons


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 19, 2020)

Flatrate said:


> Grape Blow from Envy.
> 
> View attachment 4771677
> 
> ...


Always killin' it @Flatrate !
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 19, 2020)

Timber cobs...day 48 end of week 7 since flip.

FF


----------



## Buzzzxx (Dec 19, 2020)

A bud from my recently harvested purple haze


----------



## Buzzzxx (Dec 19, 2020)

My still growing holy grail kush 3 to 4 weeks to go.


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 20, 2020)

All star clones slurricane, planted too early in the season. Still came out fire.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 20, 2020)

Bigduck said:


> All star clones slurricane, planted too early in the season. Still came out fire.View attachment 4773252


Planted to early? No such thing..... 

I dont really see any buds.... looks like all sugar leaf. Might have some record breaking water/dry ice hash yields..... not for me though.


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 20, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Planted to early? No such thing.....
> 
> I dont really see any buds.... looks like all sugar leaf. Might have some record breaking water/dry ice hash yields..... not for me though.


Took clones from inside to outside, they started flowering then started to reveg, because I planted to early.


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 20, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Planted to early? No such thing.....
> 
> I dont really see any buds.... looks like all sugar leaf. Might have some record breaking water/dry ice hash yields..... not for me though.


They turned out alright in the end, could've been better.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 20, 2020)

Bigduck said:


> Took clones from inside to outside, they started flowering then started to reveg, because I planted to early.


Ahhhh yeah thats why they are so leafy and buds small. Next year, put lights on them outdoor at night just to make sure they dont go to flower. Just a normal 13 watt house light bulb is plenty to keep a plant vegging. Looking frosty though.


----------



## southend (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## southend (Dec 20, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> LVTK S1
> Some of most potent and frostiest I've grown.
> View attachment 4771386View attachment 4771387


Is that cannaventure gear?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2020)

southend said:


> Is that cannaventure gear?


No this is @thenotsoesoteric Eso Seeds


----------



## ricman (Dec 21, 2020)

Pineapple Chunk....frosting up!!!


----------



## Rsawr (Dec 21, 2020)

Chopped the Lemon Diesel. Day of cut shot:


----------



## Moflow (Dec 21, 2020)

Paradise seeds Sensi Star cut, 12 years from seed.


RQS Royal Gorilla 

The Gorilla, he sez yes....

Lol


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Dec 21, 2020)

Cali Orange 2months curing...
AK47 4months curing...
Guicey G Exotic Genetics 2months curing...left wrapped in her leaves bc they were so thick with resin


----------



## Buzzzxx (Dec 21, 2020)

This one is purple trainwreck with 3 weeks to go


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 21, 2020)

unknown strain I had 4 feet under my hlg lights in a 1 gallon pot 

i wish I kept a clone she smells kinda sour


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 21, 2020)

Super lemon smac
The name says it all I just hope I don’t fuck this up


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 22, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> Super lemon smacView attachment 4774790
> The name says it all I just hope I don’t fuck this up


Ayyyeeee PCG cut?


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 22, 2020)

Bigduck said:


> Ayyyeeee PCG cut?


them dudes ain't playing this straight up smell like sweet ass lemon cake


----------



## Bigduck (Dec 22, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> them dudes ain't playing this straight up smell like sweet ass lemon cake


Yessir, I'm growing their Dosido bubba diagonal and cookies right now, the bubba and the dosi are STANK monsters. I'm only 9 days into flower but so far the cookies is just a pain in the ass and doesnt have any smell to it yet. But you never know until it's ready to smoke. I can already tell I'll be growing the bubba and Dosi again though, the super lemon smack and papaya is next on my list


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 22, 2020)

Bigduck said:


> Yessir, I'm growing their Dosido bubba diagonal and cookies right now, the bubba and the dosi are STANK monsters. I'm only 9 days into flower but so far the cookies is just a pain in the ass and doesnt have any smell to it yet. But you never know until it's ready to smoke. I can already tell I'll be growing the bubba and Dosi again though, the super lemon smack and papaya is next on my list



The bubba d instantly became one of my favorites
I took clones and pollinated her

O yeah this might be kind of important, I’m actually growing her organically in coco without a ph meter so I can only imagine what some real pros on here can do with
She did start in a 1 gallon Pot of dirt I forgot the brand but then got transferred to 5 gallon pot with royal gold tupur to be technical


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 22, 2020)

Bigduck said:


> Yessir, I'm growing their Dosido bubba diagonal and cookies right now, the bubba and the dosi are STANK monsters. I'm only 9 days into flower but so far the cookies is just a pain in the ass and doesnt have any smell to it yet. But you never know until it's ready to smoke. I can already tell I'll be growing the bubba and Dosi again though, the super lemon smack and papaya is next on my list


That papaya keeps getting my attention I’ll probably end up grabbing it too but just hold off I got nothing but faith in now after coming across this super lemon I think my strawnana came from them too and has absolutely no smell but I did notice some frost started to accumulate earlier today with a slight sweet smell it’s about week 3 from flip


----------



## eyeballsaul (Dec 22, 2020)

Frosty do si dos 33


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 22, 2020)

eyeballsaul said:


> Frosty do si dos 33


I think we got a new winner


----------



## eyeballsaul (Dec 22, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> I think we got a new winner


Thanks man very nice flowers just lacks yeild slightly.
More of the dosidos.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 22, 2020)

eyeballsaul said:


> Thanks man very nice flowers just lacks yeild slightly.
> More of the dosidos.


Dam the yield those buds look so delicate there’s no way I could pick one up


----------



## SnidleyBluntash (Dec 22, 2020)

is this frosty or shitty


----------



## Hash Hound (Dec 22, 2020)

Pineapple Skunk, Promix Organic and Dr Earth ferts, 7g bag, topped for 3 nodes.
Just before watering with a nice frothy tea. Week 6, most likely her last feeding other than water and maybe molasses.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Dec 22, 2020)

OGKB V 2.1 IX - In House Genetics


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 22, 2020)

SnidleyBluntash said:


> View attachment 4775511
> is this frosty or shitty


Looks shitty to me.... Purples tend to look frostier than they really are because of the contrast from dark purple instead of green.... 




eyeballsaul said:


> Frosty do si dos 33


Dude your not fooling anyone just because you left your buds outside in a snow storm doesnt make them the kind of "frosty" we are talking about.


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 23, 2020)

Red Runtz by Exotic finishing up...


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 23, 2020)

Red Eyed said:


> Red Runtz by Exotic finishing up...
> View attachment 4775975


Looks like you got a few weeks to go....


----------



## Red Eyed (Dec 23, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Looks like you got a few weeks to go....


Yep. I would say about 2-4. I dont know how long she been in for. I have such a high plant count


----------



## Medskunk (Dec 26, 2020)

Lsd (barneys)- few days left!!!


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 28, 2020)

Planning on harvesting this one tomorrow
Grease Monkey


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 28, 2020)

I don’t think it’s too shabby for an auto in week 5


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 28, 2020)

foreshadow


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 28, 2020)

jelly delicious by clearwater


----------



## Hash Hound (Dec 28, 2020)

SisterMooo said:


> Planning on harvesting this one tomorrow
> Grease Monkey


looks good Sis, have you grown her before? GM is on my wish list


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 28, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> looks good Sis, have you grown her before? GM is on my wish list


This is only my second grow.
My first grow was all half assed done.

Bubblelicious Auto... Only got 18 grams in tent with 12/12 lights... Duh

AK-48 feminized 64 grams

I also have 2 Chemdawg in the tent now... It has another 2 more weeks till harvest. +/-

My next grow which are seedlings right now are

Raspberry Cough
Black Jack

I want to Manifold the next grow?


----------



## Hash Hound (Dec 28, 2020)

manifold is great but can take some time, topping really slows them down.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 28, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> manifold is great but can take some time, topping really slows them down.


I have to top anyway... My tent is only 5 feet tall.


----------



## Hash Hound (Dec 28, 2020)

mainline is similar and has a lower profile, it takes long also


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 28, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> mainline is similar and has a lower profile, it takes long also


I understood that Mainline and Manifold were the same thing, just a different name.


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 28, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> mainline is similar and has a lower profile, it takes long also


It is ok if it is time consuming. that will help to get me though winter during corona


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 28, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> mainline is similar and has a lower profile, it takes long also


Tell me about it lol 

this pic is on 11/1/20

This on is 12/24/20 


I still got about 3 weeks left before I flip it on her. In a 2gal pot.. going into a 5gal 1 week before flip. (in 2 weeks)


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 28, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> Tell me about it lol
> 
> this pic is on 11/1/20View attachment 4780543
> 
> ...


Careful with that joint on top. Ive seen a lot of them split down the middle.... man what a heart break that would be.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 28, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Careful with that joint on top. Ive seen a lot of them split down the middle.... man what a heart break that would be.


My plants often split at the top node. as long as they don't become completely detached, it's fine. I've had to resort to propping the main lines up in some cases though.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 28, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Careful with that joint on top. Ive seen a lot of them split down the middle.... man what a heart break that would be.


I know. I plant to add supports early. Thx for the reminder. I've seen some nasty splits.


----------



## ricman (Dec 28, 2020)

Pineapple chunk.....finishing up......really nice fade going on.....starting to purple up and dripping with frost.....just some beautiful ganja.


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 28, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> I know. I plant to add supports early. Thx for the reminder. I've seen some nasty splits.


zip ties hold it together should this happen


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 28, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> zip ties hold it together should this happen


I got some of this plant flex tape for that. I'm just hesitant to be proactive.
I think it's gonna be fine. When I transplant I am going to have stakes zip tied
all around the pot walls, or 4 stakes directly in the soil at transplant.
One in each quarter of the pot divided by the branching.

Zip ties on deck just in case.


----------



## mistergrafik (Dec 28, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> foreshadow
> 
> View attachment 4780273
> View attachment 4780272


some secret _auto flowers_


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 28, 2020)

HydroKid239 said:


> I know. I plant to add supports early. Thx for the reminder. I've seen some nasty splits.


Yeah im forgetful... always helpful when people remind me of what could go wrong.


----------



## .Smoke (Dec 28, 2020)

MK Ultra week 10


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 28, 2020)

These ain’t half bad  day 50


----------



## Grassizgreener (Dec 29, 2020)

Day36 gelato33xgsc under geekbeast pro


----------



## kovidkough (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 29, 2020)

kovidkough said:


> View attachment 4780959


that isn't frosty, that is crusted!!!!!! Wow


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 29, 2020)

[email protected]


----------



## Omkarananda (Dec 29, 2020)

Pbb!!


----------



## Eugenios (Dec 29, 2020)

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 29, 2020)

Golden Triangle


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 29, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Pbb!!View attachment 4781072


O my lord


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

Dopesmoka said:


> O my lord


that is some sexy herb right there.


----------



## MintyDreadlocks (Dec 29, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Pbb!!View attachment 4781072



do all the phenos get that purple bro?


----------



## Dopesmoka (Dec 29, 2020)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> do all the phenos get that purple bro?


No I can tell you that for a fact His is like on steroids


----------



## Hash Hound (Dec 29, 2020)

SisterMooo said:


> I understood that Mainline and Manifold were the same thing, just a different name.


with a manifold you keep topping the tops to get 2, 4, 8, 16 etc
with mainline, you top to get 2 then you tie them down to spread out and what branches off of them keep growing


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 29, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> with a manifold you keep topping the tops to get 2, 4, 8, 16 etc
> with mainline, you top to get 2 then you tie them down to spread out and what branches off of them keep growing
> 
> View attachment 4781224
> ...


WoW!!!


----------



## Hash Hound (Dec 29, 2020)

an established root system helps. You can't top to early. when the lowest node you want to use is already growing out nice branches that helps too.


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 29, 2020)

C99
Not the feistiest but my first grow


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 29, 2020)

Billytheluther said:


> View attachment 4781615
> C99
> Not the feistiest but my first grow


Looks a lot like the ak from my last run. Nothing special about it but still very happy with it.


----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 29, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Looks a lot like the ak from my last run. Nothing special about it but still very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 4781624


That looks like a clone of mine lol, I got my c99 from Joey weed, was yours maybe a Joey strain aswell? That was a 2 days before harvest under mh lighting


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 29, 2020)

This might be a re-post but she was a real looker. Cunk Gelato.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 29, 2020)

Billytheluther said:


> That looks like a clone of mine lol, I got my c99 from Joey weed, was yours maybe a Joey strain aswell? That was a 2 days before harvest under mh lighting


Mine was Canuk AK fast. Nothing fast about how that one flowered. She was a super light feeder. I flowered a clone that came from a plant my buddy put outside. He fertilized it to death while her sisters were still looking hungry.


----------



## Deusracing (Dec 30, 2020)

Super skunk 84 day grow and could have went two more weeks. But here’s the result mix of lights. Lol600w blue 1150 par and finished with a hlg-100 just because


----------



## scoobyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Only 30 days n starting to frost up


----------



## scoobyboy (Dec 31, 2020)

Strawberry surprise x gift fire HSO test cut


----------



## Hash Hound (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> View attachment 4783039


Oh come on we need at least breeder/strain. Cant just leave us wondering on a centerfold model like that.


----------



## Hash Hound (Dec 31, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Oh come on we need at least breeder/strain. Cant just leave us wondering on a centerfold model like that.


sorry JB

Humboldt Seeds Pineapple Skunk at 7 weeks, Promix Organic amended with worm castings and Dr Earth., water or teas only.
Under a new Viparspectra XS1500, she already has more ambers than any plant I've grown.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hash Hound said:


> sorry JB
> 
> Humboldt Seeds Pineapple Skunk at 7 weeks, Promix Organic amended with worm castings and Dr Earth., water or teas only.
> Under a new Viparspectra XS1500, she already has more ambers than any plant I've grown.View attachment 4783123


Oh man that gets me pretty hard.


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 31, 2020)

Heisenbeans tester Animal Cookies x Motorbreath which I call Cookie Breath #5:


----------



## V256.420 (Dec 31, 2020)

Clone of Heisenbeans Lemon Tree:

Full tent of them



Close up:


----------



## .Smoke (Dec 31, 2020)

Nirvana's Gelato


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Dec 31, 2020)

.Smoke said:


> Nirvana's Gelato
> View attachment 4783173


Man shes looking hungry.


----------



## .Smoke (Dec 31, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Man shes looking hungry.


Yeah,
That's what I get for f'ing around with my feed ratios...
Back to K.I.S.S now.


----------



## BranKris630 (Jan 1, 2021)

Few of mine


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 1, 2021)

Here’s some of that alien og getting ready to be put in the air! Just a little frost.


----------



## Medskunk (Jan 1, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Here’s some of that alien og getting ready to be put in the air! Just a little frost.
> View attachment 4783916View attachment 4783917


Add a gold leaf on top


----------



## WintersBones (Jan 1, 2021)

Mephisto freebie cross Deep Blue C x Sour Bubbly


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 1, 2021)

Lot of you guys posting pictures that, frankly, are not impressive at all. Time to up your game.


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 1, 2021)

GDP


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 1, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Lot of you guys posting pictures that, frankly, are not impressive at all. Time to up your game.
> 
> View attachment 4784013
> 
> View attachment 4784014


Same thing happened to me!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 1, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Same thing happened to me!
> 
> View attachment 4784096


Thats what im talkin about! NICE.


----------



## Brettman (Jan 1, 2021)

@PJ Diaz That is incredible. I hope you have cuts.


----------



## Brettman (Jan 1, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Lot of you guys posting pictures that, frankly, are not impressive at all. Time to up your game.
> 
> View attachment 4784013
> 
> View attachment 4784014


Damn this is so fosty.


----------



## ricman (Jan 2, 2021)

Barney's Farm...Pineapple Chunk....purpling up nicely.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 2, 2021)

@HydroRed Greases Pieces


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 2, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 4785150
> @HydroReds Greases Pieces


damn.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Here’s some of that alien og getting ready to be put in the air! Just a little frost.
> View attachment 4783916View attachment 4783917


I just saw that online I’m trying my hardest not to buy anymore clones but this is very tempting


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 3, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> View attachment 4785150
> @HydroRed Greases Pieces


Got any shots of the whole plant?


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 3, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Got any shots of the whole plant?


Unfortunately doesn't look like I took any. She was really lanky, it's tough to get full plant shots of the bigger girls in my little ass grow room


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Here’s some of that alien og getting ready to be put in the air! Just a little frost.
> View attachment 4783916View attachment 4783917


Is this the swerve cut?


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Jan 3, 2021)

JOTI - God’s Jack Herer - Day 58


----------



## led1k (Jan 3, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Same thing happened to me!
> 
> View attachment 4784096


INCREDIBLE!!!

What is it and where to get some?


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Is this the swerve cut?


No clue


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 3, 2021)

led1k said:


> INCREDIBLE!!!
> 
> What is it and where to get some?


Slurricane by In-House Genetics. "Cowboy's Cut"


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 3, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> No clue


Cool, just curious cause I just got a cutting from a friend thats listed as the swerve cut... hoping mine looks like that lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Gentlemencorpse said:


> Cool, just curious cause I just got a cutting from a friend thats listed as the swerve cut... hoping mine looks like that lol


I’ll be watching, do you have a journal?


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 3, 2021)

_undisclosed

_


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Slurricane by In-House Genetics. "Cowboy's Cut"


@colocowboy???


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2021)

Zoom in on them,I couldn't get close like I wanted... Amnesia Indica Pheno from Mephisto Genetics... 2 months left,more or less... Maybe not even that long...


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 4, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> @colocowboy???


No, this guy.. https://www.instagram.com/cowboysbuds


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> No, this guy.. https://www.instagram.com/cowboysbuds


Ohhhhh. I'll check him out.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ohhhhh. I'll check him out.


I was getting ready to say that @colocowboy has been holding out on us!!! Or maybe I haven't been paying attention, or maybe I'm just too high all the time, or maybe... Naw,I'm just high all the time!!!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I was getting ready to say that @colocowboy has been holding out on us!!! Or maybe I haven't been paying attention, or maybe I'm just too high all the time, or maybe... Naw,I'm just high all the time!!!


Haha! I don’t think any of us are high enuff man!


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Zoom in on them,I couldn't get close like I wanted... Amnesia Indica Pheno from Mephisto Genetics... 2 months left,more or less... Maybe not even that long...View attachment 4786125View attachment 4786126View attachment 4786128View attachment 4786129View attachment 4786130


Snow central


----------



## Lockedin (Jan 4, 2021)

OG Kush - week 7


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 4, 2021)

Starting the day off proper with some Gelato


----------



## Angus Hung (Jan 4, 2021)

Craigson said:


> Golden Triangle
> View attachment 4781078View attachment 4781079


very nice work


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> @colocowboy???


Nope! lol I might try for a cup this year though, I’ll see how the covid goes.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Nope! lol I might try for a cup this year though, I’ll see how the covid goes.


I thought he meant that he got seeds from you!!!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 4, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Starting the day off proper with some Gelato
> View attachment 4786309


Every gelato ive run has come out looking pretty damn good. Not a big fan of the taste though.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 4, 2021)

an auto my cat is growing







__





My Cat's First Indoor Grow : 3'x2' 300W Plasma


@cannabineer this was her face she makes when I told her u haven't flowered with ur straylight bulb



www.rollitup.org


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I thought he meant that he got seeds from you!!!


And I mean I might get a cut recognized, if all things harmonize!


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 4, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> an auto my cat is growing
> 
> View attachment 4786467
> 
> ...


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 4, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Every gelato ive run has come out looking pretty damn good. Not a big fan of the taste though.


This was my first run on it, so no reference for taste. But this pheno leans heavily to a "cake" flavor with a tiny "mint" @ the end.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 4, 2021)

I like to describe it as “hot vomit” hahahaha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 4, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> And I mean I might get a cut recognized, if all things harmonize!


You have strains/seeds also???


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 4, 2021)

hot_box_enthusiast said:


> JOTI - God’s Jack Herer - Day 58
> 
> View attachment 4785406


I was just eyeballing this on his site. Thinking about chucking a sannie's jh f9 to this, and bodhi's jh x wookie.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Jan 4, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> I was just eyeballing this on his site. Thinking about chucking a sannie's jh f9 to this, and bodhi's jh x wookie.


I’ve had TWO separate orders of Sannies Jack F9 intercepted by Canada Border Services. I want.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 4, 2021)

hot_box_enthusiast said:


> I’ve had TWO separate orders of Sannies Jack F9 intercepted by Canada Border Services. I want.


That's some bad luck


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 4, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Every gelato ive run has come out looking pretty damn good. Not a big fan of the taste though.


Had a strange looking phenotype of gelato this year - started in late April and finished on Halloween. Haven't tried it yet. The other 3 were earlier and massive.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2021)

I would have culled that.


----------



## Babbagoots (Jan 4, 2021)

Here’s mine. 3 animal mintz 3 sorbet kush 4 some kinds kush. Idk.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Jan 4, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> This was my first run on it, so no reference for taste. But this pheno leans heavily to a "cake" flavor with a tiny "mint" @ the end.





colocowboy said:


> I like to describe it as “hot vomit” hahahaha


Yeah i get a minty pine that i just do not enjoy.


----------



## Lockedin (Jan 4, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> View attachment 4786548


What is the purp on the right?
Purple to the stem!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 4, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> You have strains/seeds also???


Yessir, I’m working towards a launch this year. Not quite ready to start promoting too much but ready enough to breathe life into the idea.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 4, 2021)

Lockedin said:


> What is the purp on the right?
> Purple to the stem!


t1000 x gsc by csi humboldt

i only took a top from each plant in the tent that was at 100% cloudy trichs. i'm struggling to smoke the trim they're all so potent


----------



## Lockedin (Jan 4, 2021)

I've always enjoyed those "super" purples & really want to grow one at some point.

Our local dispo had some good Velvet Purps a while back, lighter tone & lighter stone than your example. 
Nice but not too potent.
Beautiful flavor - almost wine-y


----------



## Babbagoots (Jan 4, 2021)

Here’s mine. Sorbet kush. Slurricsne and animal mintz


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 4, 2021)

Pics from my plants in the solfire thread.


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Jan 4, 2021)

Hippy Slayer 33 put the frost on early


----------



## VITAE Glass (Jan 4, 2021)

HookdOnChronics said:


> alright this thread is legit!!!!! I gotta get in on this!!!!! Just harvested some Strawberry Cough, don't have any pix yet, but they're comin! This is off my first harvest! Maybe not the FROSTIEST ever, but man she was covered!


looking pretty good there!


----------



## VITAE Glass (Jan 4, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> Pics from my plants in the solfire thread.
> View attachment 4786783
> View attachment 4786786


Those leaves have potential !


----------



## cirE (Jan 5, 2021)

Maybe not the frostiest, but pretty good for my first grow, especially it being a water only (only fed twice with kelp meal and I only used some crappy Kellogg's patio plus!).


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Yessir, I’m working towards a launch this year. Not quite ready to start promoting too much but ready enough to breathe life into the idea.


I'll promote for you!!! I know you're going to have some fire!!!


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 5, 2021)

Zkittlez Glue


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> View attachment 4786548


Looks like these kinda


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Snow central


Winter Wonderland


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Winter Wonderland


You should cee the other one... Donating plasma right now, I'll post a picture of it when I get home...


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jan 5, 2021)

Only in week 4 of flowering but I do believe this bodes well come harvest


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## maranibbana (Jan 6, 2021)

Acapulco gold 



super silver haze x


----------



## Craigson (Jan 6, 2021)

09AC and wedding Cake


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Double headed monsters...


----------



## Hash Hound (Jan 6, 2021)

Pineapple Skunk 8.5 weeks, chopping soon, more ambers than I've ever seen on a plant


----------



## cirE (Jan 6, 2021)

After seeing all these, I should have never posted mine... lol


----------



## Killaki (Jan 6, 2021)

cirE said:


> After seeing all these, I should have never posted mine... lol


Nah yours looked tasty. I really liked how dark purple the buds are.


----------



## Anonymous2020 (Jan 6, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


How many weeks into flower are you


----------



## Wayne55 (Jan 6, 2021)

Anonymous2020 said:


> How many weeks into flower are you


I'd be surprised if it was a day over 572 weeks


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 6, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Yessir, I’m working towards a launch this year. Not quite ready to start promoting too much but ready enough to breathe life into the idea.


What kind of genetics have u been working?


----------



## cirE (Jan 6, 2021)

Killaki said:


> Nah yours looked tasty. I really liked how dark purple the buds are.


I should be harvesting this week, I'll try and remember to tag you on the dried weigh in and pics


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 6, 2021)

Killaki said:


> Nah yours looked tasty. I really liked how dark purple the buds are.


Me too


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 7, 2021)

Brrrrrr


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 7, 2021)

Darkoh69 said:


> BrrrrrrView attachment 4789127View attachment 4789128View attachment 4789129View attachment 4789130


Hahahaha what


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Hahahaha what





Darkoh69 said:


> BrrrrrrView attachment 4789127View attachment 4789128View attachment 4789129View attachment 4789130


WTF


----------



## dbz (Jan 7, 2021)

Well we can't impress quite yet, but these are Copper Orgi at almost 5 weeks post-flip.
Starting to put on a lil sugar.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 7, 2021)

Darkoh69 said:


> BrrrrrrView attachment 4789127View attachment 4789128View attachment 4789129View attachment 4789130


What in the world? Lol that can't be a good thing... no matter how cool looking...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 7, 2021)

dbz said:


> Well I can't impress quite yet, but these are Copper Orgi at almost 5 weeks post-flip.
> Starting to put on a lil sugar.
> View attachment 4789292View attachment 4789293View attachment 4789295


So green


----------



## dbz (Jan 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> So green


Yeah they have been dark green the whole go and the tips a little burnt maybe, but this is a (filtered) water only grow so hopefully won't be too harsh on them until they finish in 6 weeks or so.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 7, 2021)

Hood candyz from last page, last picture didn’t do her justice. Sorry for same plant pic again.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 7, 2021)

Darkoh69 said:


> BrrrrrrView attachment 4789127View attachment 4789128View attachment 4789129View attachment 4789130


That’s some of the coolest verigation I have seen! Almost albino!


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 7, 2021)

Super lemon on week 6 I can almost see the finish line


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Super lemon on week 6 I can almost see the finish line
> View attachment 4789961


Is that the Super Lemon Smac?


----------



## Doug Dawson (Jan 8, 2021)

4 weeks since flip, starting to show some promise. Hoping it will turn out super frosty, time will tell.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that the Super Lemon Smac?


Yup cap said it’s a 9 week strain I might go 9.5 we’ll see how it does the next few weeks


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 8, 2021)

cirE said:


> After seeing all these, I should have never posted mine... lol


You got some dope was that an auto flower?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Yup cap said it’s a 9 week strain I might go 9.5 we’ll see how it does the next few weeks


Looks very nice.
How is she smelling? I'm just curious because I have the cut, but haven't flowered her out yet.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks very nice.
> How is she smelling? I'm just curious because I have the cut, but haven't flowered her out yet.


Ok I’m gonna be honest with you for some reason she didn’t stretch that much maybe it’s because she’s in a 3 gallon pot and she started out smelling real sweet and tangy and If you could I would keep temps below 70 because I ended up losing the sweetness smell a considerable amount but the lemon is still going strong she was quite easy to grow I just wish I had her in a bigger pot and that I cut more clones because I only have 1 that survived


----------



## ricman (Jan 8, 2021)

Pineapple chunk....harvesting in 2 more days.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 8, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks very nice.
> How is she smelling? I'm just curious because I have the cut, but haven't flowered her out yet.





Bakersfield said:


> Looks very nice.
> How is she smelling? I'm just curious because I have the cut, but haven't flowered her out yet.


Looks good. I almost picked up this cut last week, but decided to go with the tried and true old school Super Lemon Haze instead.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2021)

A few shots of latest tent grow. Strains are Jaws Trainwreck Ogee (insane raspberry scents), Darkhorse's Myers lemon (lemon and vanilla), a Bruce banner bx with Joe Fix It ( 2 twins of purple nugs of frost), LVTK Longbottom fighter from Bad dawg genetics.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2021)

Meat madness


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 8, 2021)

ricman said:


> Pineapple chunk....harvesting in 2 more days.
> View attachment 4790541


Jesus Christ


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jan 8, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> A few shots of latest tent grow. Strains are Jaws Trainwreck Ogee (insane raspberry scents), Darkhorse's Myers lemon (lemon and vanilla), a Bruce banner bx with Joe Fix It ( 2 twins of purple nugs of frost), LVTK Longbottom fighter from Bad dawg genetics.View attachment 4790645View attachment 4790648View attachment 4790649View attachment 4790650View attachment 4790651


We’re not worthy, we’re not worthy.


----------



## ricman (Jan 8, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Jesus Christ


Well...Thank you!!! "High" praise indeed!!!


----------



## maranibbana (Jan 8, 2021)

pre 98 bubba

and

laughing buddha


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## cirE (Jan 8, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> You got some dope was that an auto flower?


Yup, purple lemonade by fast buds. Link in my sig, I'll be harvesting soon


----------



## chex1111 (Jan 8, 2021)

Doug Dawson said:


> 4 weeks since flip, starting to show some promise. Hoping it will turn out super frosty, time will tell.
> View attachment 4790296


----------



## harrythehat (Jan 8, 2021)

Super skunk Auto from Seedstockers with a couple of weeks to go.
finished she gave 197 grams plant on the right the one on the left same strain but fizzled out didnt want to finish so chopped her early as was running out of supplies.


----------



## BlackAdderII (Jan 9, 2021)

Headbanger @8 weeks


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 9, 2021)

Buncha frosty


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 9, 2021)

Cheese diesel


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 9, 2021)

Harvest day 83 Mk Ultra


----------



## venom#kc (Jan 11, 2021)

cookiewreck regular


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Pretty dang fuzzy with trichs! Nice!


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 11, 2021)

Cheese diesel
Fruit slap
Fruit slap think I got them labeled right. Lol


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 11, 2021)

Deusracing said:


> View attachment 4793429Cheese diesel
> View attachment 4793430Fruit slap
> View attachment 4793432Fruit slapView attachment 4793432View attachment 4793432 think I got them labeled right. LolView attachment 4793429View attachment 4793430View attachment 4793432


last ones are blue dream haze


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 11, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Buncha frosty
> View attachment 4791074View attachment 4791075View attachment 4791076View attachment 4791077View attachment 4791078View attachment 4791079View attachment 4791080View attachment 4791081View attachment 4791082


I want to hit that blunt!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Some bleaching but wow!


----------



## Deusracing (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice buds


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 12, 2021)

Bruce banner bx with Joe Fix It nearing the end.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 12, 2021)

Crusty!


----------



## hot_box_enthusiast (Jan 12, 2021)

God's Jack Herer - Jordan of the Islands // had my first taste today this is a keeper! I immediately went to the website to buy a few packs (this was from a freebie 5 pack) but honestly this one is so good I think it might be a waste of time to try and find another. I kept a clone of this and will run it again soon. 

Harvested - Jan 5 & hung (16C and 55%RH)
Into Jar - Jan 8 (68%).. open lid monitoring and burping
Photos - Jan 12


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## C-CAT (Jan 13, 2021)

Chem 91 SKA VA still has a ways to go.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2021)

Amnesia Indica Pheno Autos staying frosty,62 days from seed


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Dtownhellbilly (Jan 14, 2021)

I’m new but thought I’d play along


----------



## Wayne55 (Jan 14, 2021)

Dtownhellbilly said:


> I’m new but thought I’d play along


Thanks for sharing! The community would love to see your hard work a little more clearly. If you can, try taking a closer shot with more light on her.


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 14, 2021)

Baklava 


Strawberry surprise 


Purple train wreck


----------



## Dtownhellbilly (Jan 14, 2021)

Dtownhellbilly said:


> Lights come on in 15 I'll try and get. Better pic





Wayne55 said:


> Thanks for sharing! The community would love to see your hard work a little more clearly. If you can, try taking a closer shot with more light on her.


Apparently I'm new to photography too lol in order
Polar vortex, Hiawatha (never heard of it freind gave me a clone said he paid big money for seeds cant find any info on it) last pic is platinum zookie


----------



## Billytheluther (Jan 14, 2021)

MR. GiggleShitz said:


> View attachment 4795794View attachment 4795795


What exactly is that???


----------



## Wayne55 (Jan 14, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> What exactly is that???


Looks like great group bowl etiquette!


----------



## Billytheluther (Jan 14, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> Looks like great group bowl etiquette!


The flame that killed John Wayne


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 14, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> What exactly is that???


RockCandy from Fire Craft genetics 
(WIFI x Carnival) x Island Skunk


----------



## Billytheluther (Jan 15, 2021)

MR. GiggleShitz said:


> RockCandy from Fire Craft genetics
> (WIFI x Carnival) x Island Skunk


i can’t seem to find anything on that... any links or perhaps more info


----------



## MR. GiggleShitz (Jan 15, 2021)

I grabbed them in CO at an event. I might be off on the name... fire creek craft or something close to that...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Leeski (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## C-CAT (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ricman (Jan 17, 2021)

Pineapple Chunk....dried and headed to cure.


----------



## Budderton (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## AdamAce (Jan 17, 2021)

Very first attempt, except throughing some ol' Mexican seeds in a flower pot and watching fall over after they got 8" tall. Strangely enough it came from some really brown nugs and is bag seed. Started outdoors with no expectations of it actually being a good female seed that would germinate outdoors... Now it fills my friends entire house with the aroma of obnoxiously sugary sweet dankness. We're stumped at how to get it to burn up all that sugar before harvest... its at the end of week 9, we've been flushing 4 gallons every other day for 2 full weeks, and its not showing many signs of running out of nitrogen. Did a test run of drying a small cola that looked like it may have hermied (or it could have been just so sticky the hair flattened itself into a yellowish tongue-like shape while trying to work its way out of a new calyx) and after drying it had a strong hay-like smell, kept drying more hoping it would go away and its subsided a little but now it has a chemical/fertilizer like smell... But I guess I'll cut the flushing back to every 3 or even every 4 days if it can make it, raising the temp to about 75 to 77 (has been at 73 since flushing) to try and encourage more vigorous photosynthesis... But all the nugs are already so heavy they lay flat on the scrog net without support. Any tips greatly appreciated...


----------



## BranKris630 (Jan 19, 2021)

Tangieland start of week 6


----------



## BranKris630 (Jan 19, 2021)

One more


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 20, 2021)

bag seed garanimals 

She smells amazingly just like the bud I found her in. I wouldn’t mind a whole tent of just her


----------



## puffdatchronic (Jan 20, 2021)

Pretty frosty for half way done


----------



## Greybush7387 (Jan 21, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> bag seed garanimals
> 
> She smells amazingly just like the bud I found her in. I wouldn’t mind a whole tent of just her


Thats gonna be fire i. Can tell


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 21, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Thats gonna be fire i. Can tell


Man the best way I can describe her is comparing her to high priced champagne she has the smoothest creamiest smell I hope I can get her to turn purple though this was the bud she came from


----------



## Craigson (Jan 21, 2021)

Sunshine 4


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 21, 2021)

Glueberry


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 21, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Glueberry
> View attachment 4803165


From where?


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 21, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Glueberry
> View attachment 4803165


Dam 5 minutes later I’m still staring at the picture
Don’t you use Uv bars right ?


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 21, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> From where?


Was a promo pack from Attitude. 
Expert seeds is the breeder. 

Good smoke. Growing it again.


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 21, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Dam 5 minutes later I’m still staring at the picture
> Don’t you use Uv bars right ?


I used my uvb for about 4 weeks. Found it isn't necessary. Been collecting dust every since. 

That was under plain old HPS.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 21, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> I used my uvb for about 4 weeks. Found it isn't necessary. Been collecting dust every since.
> 
> That was under plain old HPS.


O ok but if I’m not mistaken doesn’t hps lights already have uv in them


----------



## .Smoke (Jan 21, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> O ok but if I’m not mistaken doesn’t hps lights already have uv in them


Yep.
No special diodes required


----------



## pitbull420 (Jan 22, 2021)

Here's a picture of my last grow with Girl Scout cookies


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 22, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> O ok but if I’m not mistaken doesn’t hps lights already have uv in them





.Smoke said:


> Yep.
> No special diodes required


Very little if any, due to the UV blocking glass case of the lamps. If they emitted any substantial amount of UV, they would be considered a health risk to be used around people.


----------



## Quintana (Jan 22, 2021)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!


----------



## Quintana (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Minesflushed907 (Jan 22, 2021)

Bigworm gear wedding cake x Geranimal cookies


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 23, 2021)

Depending on how she does on her smoke test this might be my new favorite strain


----------



## 19-Sean-86 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Purple train wreck


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 23, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> View attachment 4804767
> 
> Purple train wreck


Where you find that at


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

It’s mine bro hso


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 23, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> It’s mine bro hso


I know it’s yours that looks like some fruity dope


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Yeh mate I’m lucky my strawberry surprise is hso test clone too


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 23, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> View attachment 4804812


I think I can taste it through the phone


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Bro it flowers quicker than anything I’ve had before. I switched 1st December. That pick is few days old


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 23, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> Bro it flowers quicker than anything I’ve had before. I switched 1st December. That pick is few days old


Matter fact what is hso I might have to check them out


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 23, 2021)

Humboldt seed organization. Mate google strawberry surprise x gift fire. 420uk post I have test cut 3 . Check it out


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 23, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> Humboldt seed organization. Mate google strawberry surprise x gift fire. 420uk post I have test cut 3 . Check it out


Coo I actually thought it was hsc for company at the end thanks I see they’re seeds all day now I know they’re legit


----------



## Lagged (Jan 23, 2021)

Bag seed 2ft plant grown under diy lights


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2021)

coming down tomorrow... Almost 80 days from seed if not more... They have to go,I have more fish to fry..


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 24, 2021)

A couple different phenos of Cannarado's Beaches (chem4/GSC x Gushers)


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 24, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> A couple different phenos of Cannarado's Beaches (chem4/GSC x Gushers)
> View attachment 4805952View attachment 4805953


Now that’s dope
You’re living in a different dimension if this is your everyday weed


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 24, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> A couple different phenos of Cannarado's Beaches (chem4/GSC x Gushers)
> View attachment 4805952View attachment 4805953


That bud looks like some FIRE!!!


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 24, 2021)

Super lemon smac I had to chop about a week early 

she has my whole living room smelling like stank lemon


----------



## Minesflushed907 (Jan 24, 2021)

Big worms Geranimal cookies x wedding cake


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 24, 2021)

I walked in the dry room today & noticed this sticky ass sap which I believe is called guttation on one of the buds of my passion punch. Never had this happen before. I assume this is a good sign? This shit smells soooo good Rocbudinc’s Passion Punch V1.2(strawberry kush x purple roc berry)


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 24, 2021)

Did I mention it’s an auto!!!


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Now that’s dope
> You’re living in a different dimension if this is your everyday weed


haha oh yeah, beam me up, scotty! got jars full of the stuff man lol. made edibles with the trim/popcorn buds and rosin with my nugsmasher mini so i have a full arsenal all made with this absolute dank lol


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 24, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> haha oh yeah, beam me up, scotty! got jars full of the stuff man lol. made edibles with the trim/popcorn buds and rosin with my nugsmasher mini so i have a full arsenal all made with this absolute dank lol


Man I know the feeling my first pound of that changed my life forever I’ve had too high expectations ever since. But how long did she go for I can’t get my cookie cross to turn any kind of purple


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 24, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Man I know the feeling my first pound of that changed my life forever I’ve had too high expectations ever since. But how long did she go for I can’t get my cookie cross to turn any kind of purple


i chopped em at around day 70 from the flip, they were in a closet that got pretty cold at nights though, as low as 55F. i feel like that helped the colors pop


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 24, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i chopped em at around day 70 from the flip, they were in a closet that got pretty cold at nights though, as low as 55F. i feel like that helped the colors pop


Yup it for sure did I got to figure it out I’m approaching week 10 but I cant get it colder than 66 degrees I got cookies and cream crossed wit gelato 41 and still no color smh


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 25, 2021)

As much as I love this thread......Where is the dried frostiest bud version? I can make wet shine. But sitting on weeks of cure and almost ready for consumption. Lets see more of those. If grew it you should be more proud after dry and cure. Just sying. But it willbe aminute until I feel worthy again. Hate weight limits. LOL.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As much as I love this thread......Where is the dried frostiest bud version? I can make wet shine. But sitting on weeks of cure and almost ready for consumption. Lets see more of those. If grew it you should be more proud after dry and cure. Just sying. But it willbe aminute until I feel worthy again. Hate weight limits. LOL. View attachment 4806494View attachment 4806495View attachment 4806496


I thought the same thing the thread is under drying and curing but we just have some anxious growers


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jan 25, 2021)

Strawberry Cough


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Strawberry surprise tester nug


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

Godberry test nug


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 25, 2021)

3 month cure super silver og ! Mmm


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 25, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> As much as I love this thread......Where is the dried frostiest bud version? I can make wet shine. But sitting on weeks of cure and almost ready for consumption. Lets see more of those. If grew it you should be more proud after dry and cure. Just sying. But it willbe aminute until I feel worthy again. Hate weight limits. LOL. View attachment 4806494View attachment 4806495View attachment 4806496


Here's a random nug from my stash..


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 25, 2021)

Three Blue Kings by Humboldt...
Day 34 since flip, about halfway there.
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 25, 2021)

This is a nug from last run, just getting nice after two weeks so far curing....

FF


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 25, 2021)

Blueberry

GPS Cake N Chem 5 weeks


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 26, 2021)

Pic of the plants...3BK's are about two weeks ahead of the others...Peppermint Kush and MK.
Peace everyone.
FF


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

Fuck Diaz! That is beeeeautiful


----------



## scoobyboy (Jan 26, 2021)

U know what she is????? I want one


----------



## HGCC (Jan 26, 2021)

Pretty sure this is a live vs dried shot of the same plant.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jan 26, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> U know what she is????? I want one


IHG Slurricane


----------



## ricman (Jan 26, 2021)

pineapple chunk.....after a 2 week cure.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Jan 26, 2021)

ricman said:


> pineapple chunk.....after a 2 week cure.
> View attachment 4808305View attachment 4808306


I need a chunk of that


----------



## OVH (Jan 26, 2021)

dosido x gelato 41 
Two different phenos


----------



## cirE (Jan 27, 2021)

Ok lets try again. Im definitely happier with how they are looking now compared to when I posted them before! Dont mind the one in the back with the burned leaves. I think a combination of light/heat stress and I figured let her grow instead of cutting the burned parts off. Looks terrible, smells great. lol


Also, should I harvest? Theres only a few amber, but I dont want a couch lock.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 27, 2021)

Fugue State...


----------



## C-CAT (Jan 28, 2021)

puffdatchronic said:


> Pretty frosty for half way done
> 
> View attachment 4802120


Going to be a monster


----------



## OVH (Jan 28, 2021)

Choc. Diesel x gelato 45
She’s 11 weeks into flower


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 29, 2021)

More...


----------



## C-CAT (Jan 31, 2021)

**


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## colocowboy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## kovidkough (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## jondamon (Jan 31, 2021)

Purple diesel daze. Approx week 5 of 12/12


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 31, 2021)

Day 31 since flip...MK from a plant that seeded on me due to light leak stress.
I have run more than a few, no hermies.


FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Jan 31, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Day 31 since flip...MK from a plant that seeded on me due to light leak stress.
> I have run more than a few, no hermies.
> View attachment 4812554
> View attachment 4812556
> FF


Another...

FF


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 1, 2021)

So I'm at day 57, 
Barneys Farm Runtz Muffin Test Bud.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 1, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Strawberry CoughView attachment 4806741


Damn. That KK or dutch passion?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 1, 2021)

Moabfighter said:


> Damn. That KK or dutch passion?


Actually got a lucky pack from crop king!


----------



## mistergrafik (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## C-CAT (Feb 1, 2021)

C-CAT said:


> Same girl, different angle.
> *View attachment 4811860*


----------



## Dopesmoka (Feb 1, 2021)

Super lemon smack 1 week cure 
my 1st official batch of dope


----------



## Rsawr (Feb 1, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Super lemon smack 1 week cure View attachment 4813661
> my 1st official batch of dope


Super congrats


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 1, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Man the best way I can describe her is comparing her to high priced champagne she has the smoothest creamiest smell I hope I can get her to turn purple though this was the bud she came from
> View attachment 4802927


Great buds


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 1, 2021)

enjoy the hair


----------



## Raspberrykiwi (Feb 2, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Super lemon smack 1 week cure View attachment 4813661
> my 1st official batch of dope


Bruh, you be growing fire all the time! Don’t talk down on yourself like that


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 2, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Super lemon smack 1 week cure View attachment 4813661
> my 1st official batch of dope


congratulations, first of many I hope!


----------



## Dopesmoka (Feb 2, 2021)

Raspberrykiwi said:


> Bruh, you be growing fire all the time! Don’t talk down on yourself like that


I can’t lie that sugar cone looked amazing but the terps were not there i was almost embarrassed pulling that out at a smoke session and everybody says why does it look soo good but doesn’t have a smell


----------



## Raspberrykiwi (Feb 2, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> I can’t lie that sugar cone looked amazing but the terps were not there i was almost embarrassed pulling that out at a smoke session and everybody says why does it look soo good but doesn’t have a smell


That’s just a heat issue though bro, doesn’t mean you don’t have gas!! My bud rn doesn’t smell. I crack a jar open and am disappointed. When I break the bud apart it has tons of aroma and tastes wonderful. Just need to work on the temps and It’ll be good


----------



## Dopesmoka (Feb 2, 2021)

Raspberrykiwi said:


> That’s just a heat issue though bro, doesn’t mean you don’t have gas!! My bud rn doesn’t smell. I crack a jar open and am disappointed. When I break the bud apart it has tons of aroma and tastes wonderful. Just need to work on the temps and It’ll be good


Lol I fuked up even when I snapped the bud in half and stuck it half way up my nose It still had no smell but this go around I got the complete opposite I didn’t let it get hotter than 24 Celsius it was tough but I did it


----------



## led1k (Feb 2, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> View attachment 4813685View attachment 4813687View attachment 4813686
> enjoy the hair


The first pic especially... DAMN that's gorgeous   

What variety is it?


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 2, 2021)

led1k said:


> The first pic especially... DAMN that's gorgeous
> 
> What variety is it?


Thank you! It’s a nice find from a Mimosa Evo (mimosa x orange punch) 3 pack from Barney’s surprisingly. I’ve been getting some nice finds from them...


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Feb 2, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Rare pheno... HSO Chemdawg...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2021)

Raspberrykiwi said:


> That’s just a heat issue though bro, doesn’t mean you don’t have gas!! My bud rn doesn’t smell. I crack a jar open and am disappointed. When I break the bud apart it has tons of aroma and tastes wonderful. Just need to work on the temps and It’ll be good


That's how mine is too


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2021)

SKYWALKER x FRUITY PEBBLES AUTO


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 2, 2021)

FORUM STOMPER


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 2, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4814299View attachment 4814300View attachment 4814302FORUM STOMPER


Damn that's shiny! Wheres my sunglasses, those trichomes are a poppin! Nice work


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Feb 2, 2021)

Very early Mandala 8 mile high...It gets way WAY more covered


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Feb 2, 2021)

Wifey very first grow all alone... Nirvana black Jack from one of my clones


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 2, 2021)

SATIVAZOID ROBOT said:


> Very early Mandala 8 mile high...It gets way WAY more covered


Nice. I've heard nothing but reports of that strain being straight up FIRE of a strain?? Was thinking about buying some beans of it?. How does she taste, er if you have finished on prior, I mean?


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Feb 2, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Nice. I've heard nothing but reports of that strain being straight up FIRE of a strain?? Was thinking about buying some beans of it?.


Be a good move..It's my go to.. nothing compares in my opinion..Don't use it before bed


----------



## SATIVAZOID ROBOT (Feb 2, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Nice. I've heard nothing but reports of that strain being straight up FIRE of a strain?? Was thinking about buying some beans of it?. How does she taste, er if you have finished on prior, I mean?


I've finished many many times...It's minty spicy..smooth as silk..Blast your head but super clear.. major energy in this cut..just puts you in a crazy good mood...even my sativa scared buddies love it


----------



## Hop&Buds (Feb 2, 2021)

Raspberrykiwi said:


> That’s just a heat issue though bro, doesn’t mean you don’t have gas!! My bud rn doesn’t smell. I crack a jar open and am disappointed. When I break the bud apart it has tons of aroma and tastes wonderful. Just need to work on the temps and It’ll be good


Not only heat. Drying and curing are usually a the top issues if the plant smelled great at chop but doesn’t afterwards


----------



## Minesflushed907 (Feb 3, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Super lemon smac I had to chop about a week early
> View attachment 4806110
> she has my whole living room smelling like stank lemon


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2021)

Ghidorah the three headed monster


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ghidorah the three headed monsterView attachment 4814922


Ohhh reminds me of come umami lime soufflé looking flower nice


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 3, 2021)

week 6...keeps swelling and building color


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2021)

was going to take her today, but I think she still has some time


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Ghidorah the three headed monsterView attachment 4814922


 Perfect for my avatar


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4814925View attachment 4814933View attachment 4814934was going to take her today, but I think she still has some time


Winner, winner...What is that? Does it smoke as well as it looks?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 3, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> Winner, winner...What is that? Does it smoke as well as it looks?


Fugue State from Mephisto Genetics... Hell yeah it smokes as good as it looks!!! I can't smoke a blunt by myself anymore!!!


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 3, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fugue State from Mephisto Genetics... Hell yeah it smokes as good as it looks!!! I can't smoke a blunt by myself anymore!!!


Awesome. If it's from Mephisto then it must be an auto, right? I'd love to find a great hybrid auto.


----------



## dbz (Feb 3, 2021)

Getting a little closer to harvest now:


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 3, 2021)

dbz said:


> Getting a little closer to harvest now:
> 
> View attachment 4815033View attachment 4815034


Nice purples so vibrant


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 3, 2021)

Ok I’m done in here till next harvest (like 4 weeks)
Happy growing! Get High 

Laughing Buddha
Super silver haze


----------



## PlainfieldPuff (Feb 4, 2021)

Think I got a shot at a good score here ! What you guys think? 1-10.

1 = Shit
5 = Average
10 = Best you’ve seen on this thread .

HerzOG, day 55/63 according to breeder, still a week to go easily! Thank you.
First pic with IPad lights on, no flash on the iPad but better camera. Last 2 pics with shitty prepay phone camera, but with flash In the dark.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 4, 2021)

PlainfieldPuff said:


> Think I got a shot at a good score here ! What you guys think? 1-10.
> 
> 1 = Shit
> 5 = Average
> ...


Nice!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 4, 2021)

MK flipped on 31st December...chugging along.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 4, 2021)

dbz said:


> Getting a little closer to harvest now:
> 
> View attachment 4815033View attachment 4815034


That is going to be stunning...great job.
FF


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> MK flipped on 31st December...chugging along.
> View attachment 4816419View attachment 4816421


Holy shit.


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> MK flipped on 31st December...chugging along.
> View attachment 4816419View attachment 4816421


If my grow comes put even half this pretty i will be happy. That looks incredible.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

SpawnOfShulgin said:


> If my grow comes put even half this pretty i will be happy. That looks incredible.


Thank you for saying such.
Peace.
FF


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 5, 2021)

Doh!


----------



## DreHaze (Feb 5, 2021)

Tangerine Haze
View attachment budcopy.jpg


----------



## DreHaze (Feb 5, 2021)

The tip of this nug had a weird conglomerate. Almost like hash.
Tangerine Haze.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> MK flipped on 31st December...chugging along.
> View attachment 4816419View attachment 4816421


Five weeks? Wow!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> Five weeks? Wow!


Yessir. I run a sort of perpetual all winter...I have 3 3BK'S that are just entering week eight...these are 2 weeks + behind those.

Thank you for commenting.
FF


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 5, 2021)

DreHaze said:


> The tip of this nug had a weird conglomerate. Almost like hash.
> Tangerine Haze.View attachment 4817152


So perfect that it looks like you put it in a mold & I bet it smells as pretty as it looks.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Yessir. I run a sort of perpetual all winter...I have 3 3BK'S that are just entering week eight...these are 2 weeks + behind those.
> View attachment 4817226
> Thank you for commenting.
> FF


I see they get plenty of photons. Pretty nice room.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 5, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> I see they get plenty of photons. Pretty nice room.


Thank you Sir. Personal but I'm a freak and need large doses of no matter the state...flower, edibles, dabs..
Peace.
FF


----------



## DreHaze (Feb 5, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> So perfect that it looks like you put it in a mold & I bet it smells as pretty as it looks.





Offmymeds said:


> So perfect that it looks like you put it in a mold & I bet it smells as pretty as it looks.


It smells amazing. Like a bag of oranges. Grind it up and it smells like a Xmas tree.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 5, 2021)

Can you believe it’s an auto? Rocbudinc’s Passion Punch (Strawberry Kush x Purple Roc Berry)


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 6, 2021)

Some nice looking autos showing up here!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Some nice looking autos showing up here!


I'm going to try my hand at some for outdoor along with photos this year.
FF


----------



## Dreminen169 (Feb 6, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I'm going to try my hand at some for outdoor along with photos this year.
> FF



Me 2


----------



## mc130p (Feb 6, 2021)

i started out with autos when i first started growing weed. at first, it sounded like a great idea. it turns out that photoperiods give not only superior smoke, but they allow for training and maximizing yield/area. Furthermore, grower mistakes can be corrected in veg, but for autos, all mistakes lead to less yield.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

mc130p said:


> i started out with autos when i first started growing weed. at first, it sounded like a great idea. it turns out that photoperiods give not only superior smoke, but they allow for training and maximizing yield/area. Furthermore, grower mistakes can be corrected in veg, but for autos, all mistakes lead to less yield.


I have grown b4 and I agree to a point...definitely feel photos are better.
I live in NS so I thought I'd throw a few around the yard, maybe get an earlier harvest while my photos finish out.
Maybe lol.
FF


----------



## PlainfieldPuff (Feb 6, 2021)

Not the best pic, but

Malasaña Cookies


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 6, 2021)

Flash on
Flash off
2 more weeks to go


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Flash onView attachment 4818106
> Flash offView attachment 4818107
> 2 more weeks to go


Very nice...I prefer flash off...gives a true picture.
FF


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 6, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Very nice...I prefer flash off...gives a true picture.
> FF


Thank you! def get the most true visual of the bud. I like sparkles a lot tho


----------



## Hands On (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 6, 2021)

Offmymeds said:


> Five weeks? Wow!





FastFreddi said:


> Yessir. I run a sort of perpetual all winter...I have 3 3BK'S that are just entering week eight...these are 2 weeks + behind those.
> View attachment 4817226
> Thank you for commenting.
> FF


5-weeks from flip, or 5-weeks from onset of flowers?


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 5-weeks from flip, or 5-weeks from onset of flowers?


From flip....
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> 5-weeks from flip, or 5-weeks from onset of flowers?


Put under 12/12 31 December 2020.
FF


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 6, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Put under 12/12 31 December 2020.
> FF


Damn, that's fast @FastFreddi


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Damn, that's fast @FastFreddi


Guess what lol...seeds from a plant that self seeded due to an unforeseen light leak. Had 3 seeded runs and couldn't figure it out.
Anyway, fixed it and the seeds I got grow excellent meds, no problems.
Thank you for taking the time to comment. Much appreciated.
I have 2 different styles of leds in my flower room, going to add an SF2000 after my other tent finishes.

FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 6, 2021)

For comparison, a 3 Blue King that is just ending week 7 beginning week 8...same room.

The MK 2 1/2 weeks behind.

FF


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 6, 2021)

couple more weeks


----------



## JimmiP (Feb 6, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> View attachment 4818445
> couple more weeks


Whatcha got there? She reminds me of my Sour Banana Sherbet plants. Nice n' greasy!
Well done friend!


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 6, 2021)

JimmiP said:


> Whatcha got there? She reminds me of my Sour Banana Sherbet plants. Nice n' greasy!
> Well done friend!


Cake N Chem from GPS I have this one and a shorter stockier one, this one has the nicer terpene profile happening. Smells like Astro Pop candy.


----------



## Joesph213 (Feb 6, 2021)

I got you!


----------



## jondamon (Feb 6, 2021)

Little update of that frost.

purple diesel daze

Blood diamond OG


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Aint got shit on half yalls bud but whatever lol purple punch week 6ish


----------



## chex1111 (Feb 7, 2021)

White Pheno. Pink Steak


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 7, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Fugue State from Mephisto Genetics... Hell yeah it smokes as good as it looks!!! I can't smoke a blunt by myself anymore!!!


Fugue State was a nice strain to grow. Had that Haze frost. All of mine were kinda low potency though.


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 7, 2021)

Mcwhippin420 said:


> Aint got shit on half yalls bud but whatever lol purple punch week 6ish


I think you’re doing great


----------



## Nizza (Feb 8, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> So I'm at day 57,
> Barneys Farm Runtz Muffin Test Bud.
> View attachment 4813478View attachment 4813479View attachment 4813480View attachment 4813481


How's the runtz muffin?? I've got a pack and am curious!


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Feb 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> I think you’re doing great


Thanks!! I'm exited see how she turns out


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 8, 2021)

Nizza said:


> How's the runtz muffin?? I've got a pack and am curious!


I chopped her at day 60 as I didn't think it could possibly get any more dense. I mean rock hard nuggs! This one had a hell of a preflower stretch. My test nuggs tasted of creamy orange and lavender. Very Tasty after exhale!!  Very easy, trouble free grow. This was in a 3 gallon peat/coco/compost mix with dry nutes top dress. I have never grown buds this dense.
I am so glad I have 4 more beans!!


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 8, 2021)

Don’t mind the fungus gnat


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 8, 2021)

I’m baklava


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Don’t mind the fungus gnat View attachment 4820223View attachment 4820198View attachment 4820197View attachment 4820199View attachment 4820200


You are ready for an apocalypse! Nice stock.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 8, 2021)

Still looking for finalized frosty buds here. 

Not the frostiest. But above average. Just testing small keepers and state of cure. Northern Lights going in 3rd month cure. Almost ready to store.


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

That looks very green mate for 3 month cure


----------



## Craigson (Feb 9, 2021)

WeddingCake I took 77 days


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 9, 2021)

Craigson said:


> WeddingCake I took 77 days
> View attachment 4820844View attachment 4820845


Haven’t heart eyed something for a min but ya got me


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 9, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> That looks very green mate for 3 month cure


Blue heavy veg LED for lighting. Not that bright in natural light. Still greener than all the others curing. It is perping. Looks green. No green taste. LOL. Just skunks.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 9, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Little update of that frost.
> 
> purple diesel dazeView attachment 4818511View attachment 4818512
> 
> ...


I read the flowering on the BD can be over 3 months...true? She is looking beautiful.
FF


----------



## jondamon (Feb 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I read the flowering on the BD can be over 3 months...true? She is looking beautiful.
> FF


Dunno first time trying it.

it’s a seed version from HOME GROWN SEED CO who graciously gifted me 9 seeds but I failed to germinate 8 of them (possibly my own fault) she’s nowhere near stopping her growth at the minute but it’s only about 6 week of flowering now ( 8 weeks 12/12)


----------



## jondamon (Feb 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I read the flowering on the BD can be over 3 months...true? She is looking beautiful.
> FF


Yesterday the BDOG


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 9, 2021)

Thanks guys.
FF


----------



## jondamon (Feb 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> I read the flowering on the BD can be over 3 months...true? She is looking beautiful.
> FF


Homegrown website says 8-10 flowering weeks.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 9, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Homegrown website says 8-10 flowering weeks.


Really...
FF


----------



## jondamon (Feb 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Really...
> FF


I don’t tend to count any more though. They’re done when they’re done lol.


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 9, 2021)

Quaze week 7


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 9, 2021)

G13 x Chemdawg 91’
Mimosa 
Acapulco Gold 
Green crack day 17 flower


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Strawberry surprise


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 10, 2021)

UK Baklava


----------



## McStrats (Feb 10, 2021)

Rocbudinc Passion Punch Auto.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 10, 2021)

Useful. Blueberries n Chocolate



Archive. Light Speed


Katsu. Bubba's Sis


Mass Medical. Prayer Pupil


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 10, 2021)

[


JoeBlow5823 said:


> Useful. Blueberries n Chocolate
> 
> View attachment 4822049
> 
> ...


bravo


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 10, 2021)

Little ole Slurricane nugget 

here I am, rock you like some Slurricannnnne


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 11, 2021)

MintyDreadlocks said:


> do all the phenos get that purple bro?


So far mine have all purpled up on the fan leaves


----------



## McStrats (Feb 11, 2021)

Omkarananda said:


> So far mine have all purpled up on the fan leaves


Purpling fan leaves usually means a temp differential between night/day of 30F. Purple bud is genetic...as far as I know anyway.


----------



## Omkarananda (Feb 11, 2021)

McStrats said:


> Purpling fan leaves usually means a temp differential between night/day of 30F. Purple bud is genetic...as far as I know anyway.


Yeah I think so...the buds are still green


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Another HSO Purple Train Wreck pic been in jar about 8 days, the smell and flavor is almost like a Turkish Delight


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 11, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> Another HSO Purple Train Wreck pic been in jar about 8 days, the smell and flavor is almost like a Turkish DelightView attachment 4823308


Beautiful.
FF


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 11, 2021)

scoobyboy said:


> Another HSO Purple Train Wreck pic been in jar about 8 days, the smell and flavor is almost like a Turkish DelightView attachment 4823308


Back in the day. We would call that some Daank Ass Bud! Nice.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 11, 2021)

McStrats said:


> Purpling fan leaves usually means a temp differential between night/day of 30F. Purple bud is genetic...as far as I know anyway.


Tell that to this girl. never under 63 lights off or over 75 lights on. highest number ive seen on temp gun was 77.


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 11, 2021)

Totally agree Joe it’s genetics, yes some plants lean towards a purple/red/blue colour with temperature but that’s generally because it’s in there somewhere!. My last crop loads of purple on the strains I expected


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 11, 2021)

I used to run la confidential and it would purple where light hit it, shadows under leaves would stay green.


----------



## Zephyrs (Feb 11, 2021)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Tell that to this girl. never under 63 lights off or over 75 lights on. highest number ive seen on temp gun was 77.
> 
> View attachment 4823434


Oh That needs the gold star for the day, on the pretty Bud scale!!


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 11, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Oh That needs the gold star for the day, on the pretty Bud scale!!


She gets the gold star on the terp scale too. Blueberry mash fermenting in old fuel storage drums.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 11, 2021)

Here's a couple of my Creations.

Yuck Mouth x Romulan Dawg


Secret Cookie x Romulan Dawg


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 11, 2021)

Secret Cookie x KM11 S1


Lucky 7s x Goblins Gold


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 12, 2021)

Some sugar...Chitral Flo by Ethos..
End of week 5 or so...


FF


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 12, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Secret Cookie x KM11 S1
> View attachment 4823678View attachment 4823679
> 
> Lucky 7s x Goblins Gold
> View attachment 4823680View attachment 4823681


What is your favorite cross you have made? Any pics?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 12, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> What is your favorite cross you have made? Any pics?


I haven't tried this new batch so there maybe a favorite in there.
My favorite I've tried are the crosses with Blissful Wizard. So frosty and not the fake frost with no kick.
The Big Bad Wolf x Blissful Wizard and 
Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard being exceptionally dank and the Killer A5 Haze (Haze leaner) is pretty nice as well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 12, 2021)

Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard


Big Bad Wolf x Blissful Wizard


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 12, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Lemon Royale x Blissful Wizard
> View attachment 4824282
> 
> Big Bad Wolf x Blissful WizardView attachment 4824283View attachment 4824284


Damn that shit looks killer, dude.


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Feb 12, 2021)

Update purple punch


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 12, 2021)

Just trimmed today ...

*KKP - KING KONG POISON 
( Durban Poison x GG4 ) 
Hazeman Seeds *

3 plants grown under single SF1000 V2 led panel ( grown for panel testing and review ) 
Simple 100watts *only .

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sf-1000-v2-spider-farmer-grow-light-review.1031733/

*


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 13, 2021)

Nizza said:


> How's the runtz muffin?? I've got a pack and am curious!


Who's this guy??? LOL


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 13, 2021)

Today, she dies


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 13, 2021)

Almost


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 13, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Today, she dies View attachment 4825132


21 gun salute!!!


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Feb 13, 2021)

First grow in 15 years! Will harvest any day now, trichromes started turning cloudy today!


----------



## Trout2012 (Feb 14, 2021)

My prettiest grow Red Mandarine!!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 14, 2021)

Day 56 since flip...3 Blue Kings.


1 more week.
FF


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Feb 14, 2021)

Ice cream cake by deep breath from bulletproof made the cut. Smells like ass and gas lol. Great colors too.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 14, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 4826182Ice cream cake by deep breath from bulletproof made the cut. Smells like ass and gas lol. Great colors too.


Ho Leeee SheeIT!!
FF


----------



## bk78 (Feb 14, 2021)

Some fruit cake from last run


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 14, 2021)

Flash on

Flash off


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 14, 2021)

Flash on...

Flash off


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Feb 14, 2021)

Dosi punch, mimosa , and mimosa day of harvest.


----------



## cirE (Feb 14, 2021)

cirE said:


> Ok lets try again. Im definitely happier with how they are looking now compared to when I posted them before! Dont mind the one in the back with the burned leaves. I think a combination of light/heat stress and I figured let her grow instead of cutting the burned parts off. Looks terrible, smells great. lol
> 
> 
> Also, should I harvest? Theres only a few amber, but I dont want a couch lock.
> ...


Same plant as the quoted post. Currently curing in jars.


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Feb 15, 2021)

Only 26 days since the flip and its starting to look like is snowed


----------



## Geordie_John (Feb 15, 2021)

My first ever grow, can't compare to most on here but overall I'm pretty happy


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 15, 2021)

Quaze
Week 8
6 more to go


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Feb 15, 2021)

Geordie_John said:


> My first ever grow, can't compare to most on here but overall I'm pretty happy


Don't sell yourself short that looks excellent.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 15, 2021)

GG4xCD... Still have a while for these to be ready...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 15, 2021)

SKYWALKER x FRUITY PEBBLES AUTO... DANKITY,DANK,DANK,DANK!!!


----------



## Wastei (Feb 15, 2021)

Hifi 4G(Glueberry OG x Wifi OG) 30 days in.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Feb 15, 2021)

Geordie_John said:


> My first ever grow, can't compare to most on here but overall I'm pretty happy


Shit, u must not be spending much time in the newb section. Also seems like there are a lot more clowns with no business growing in the summer months.


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Uk baklava


----------



## JonathanT (Feb 15, 2021)

Northern Lights auto.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 15, 2021)

Purple panty dropper at week 4


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 16, 2021)

Mimosa Evo


----------



## MAD_DOG (Feb 16, 2021)

Northern Lights Autoflower


----------



## SmokeyExcursion (Feb 16, 2021)

Not gonna win no competitions. But my Second ever indoor. 207 genetics amnesia autoflower. Freshly dried


----------



## MAD_DOG (Feb 16, 2021)

Dark Devil Auto


----------



## Gemtree (Feb 16, 2021)

Clearwater Truffle Pig


----------



## Geordie_John (Feb 16, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Mimosa Evo View attachment 4827913View attachment 4827914View attachment 4827915


How was it if you don't mind me asking. Just flicked 3 of these over to 12/12, do they stretch much?


----------



## MAD_DOG (Feb 16, 2021)

Another Northern Lights Autoflower


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 16, 2021)

Geordie_John said:


> How was it if you don't mind me asking. Just flicked 3 of these over to 12/12, do they stretch much?


LOVED this plant. Grows like a beast, I didn’t have a huge stretch with her compared to some others I’ve run. Give her about a .5-1ft of space of headroom to grow, she gets HEAVY


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 16, 2021)

G13 x Chemdawg 91’


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 16, 2021)

hate how roll it up DESTROYS pic quality


----------



## Rabeats2093 (Feb 16, 2021)

MAD_DOG said:


> Dark Devil Auto


From who !?


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 17, 2021)

Lowers
G13 x Chemdawg 91


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

MK, week 7ish...

Chitral Flo, week 7ish...

FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

Some 3 Blue Kings, mid week 9...

FF


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 17, 2021)

More uk baklava


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 17, 2021)

Just finished watering...Chitral Flo.


FF


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 17, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Some 3 Blue Kings, mid week 9...
> View attachment 4829270
> FF


That’s a fatty


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Feb 17, 2021)

Drying Day #2


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 18, 2021)

Day 44 since flip...Chitral Flo.

FF


----------



## scoobyboy (Feb 18, 2021)

That sir is the bollox!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 18, 2021)

MK ending week 7 soon...

FF


----------



## PJ Diaz (Feb 19, 2021)

Slurricane been curing for a couple months..


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 19, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> View attachment 4830966View attachment 4830967View attachment 4830968


Wowwwww.
FF


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 19, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Wowwwww.
> FF


Your critical flo is just as frosty!


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 19, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Your critical flo is just as frosty!


Thank you Sir/Madam for saying such...your plants are beautiful.
FF


----------



## Jumpin Jimmy (Feb 19, 2021)

ricman said:


> Pineapple chunk....harvesting in 2 more days.
> View attachment 4790541


How’d she turn out? Mine was a freebie and recently harvested. I was surprised to find my plant grew a lot different than most reports. She was short and squat with minimal stretch. Big fat leaves and fast finish. Dense buds with good trich production and is a terpene machine. It reminds me a lot of the Kali China I used to grow from ace seeds. Kind of a strong mango smell that’s bitter sweet with a little woody/nutty background but mostly very strong fruity smell. Like the Kali China it starts with its sativa side and leads to a decent body buzz combined with head effects. Lacking in the body effects for me. I prefer a more indica heavy smoke but it’s a unique plant. I enjoyed the samples


----------



## Jumpin Jimmy (Feb 19, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Harvest day 83 Mk Ultra
> View attachment 4791477


Smoke report?


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Feb 19, 2021)

This one has 20 or 30 days to go


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 19, 2021)

*KKP ( S1 seed run ) 
Durban poison x GG4 *

Sweet Spice funk


----------



## hilltopblazer (Feb 19, 2021)

Here's my daily attached, OGXHP


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 20, 2021)

Chopped two of the 3BK'S...last one gets it on the 26th...just going into jars today.

FF


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2021)

Lucky Goblin (Lucky 7 x Goblins Gold)


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Feb 21, 2021)

This beauty just finished her 4th week of flower and starting her 5th week today.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Feb 21, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> A couple different phenos of Cannarado's Beaches (chem4/GSC x Gushers)
> View attachment 4805952View attachment 4805953


Whats that smell like?


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 21, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Sir/Madam


Spot on haha


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## madvillian420 (Feb 21, 2021)

Doomboy15 said:


> Whats that smell like?


 i ran 5 phenotypes so they were all a bit different, but at least 3 had that classic chem smell with some fuely fruity undertones, one having stinky sweet dessert type terps probably a cookies leaner


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 22, 2021)

Still one of my favorite strains of last 5 years. Thugpug puta breath-


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 22, 2021)

Random lower from sherb breath, also from thug pug-


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Random lower from sherb breath, also from thug pug-
> View attachment 4833948View attachment 4833949


Very nice indeed.
FF


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Random lower from sherb breath, also from thug pug-
> View attachment 4833948View attachment 4833949


That’s a beaut


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2021)

Golden Glue F2
These are my F2'S of RedEyed’s 
Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) that I made in 2016.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 22, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Golden Glue F2
> These are my F2'S of RedEyed’s
> Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) that I made in 2016.
> View attachment 4834038


Was that a red eyes genetics strain?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2021)

Dogtrap F2 same story as above.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Was that a red eyes genetics strain?


Yes


----------



## MtRainDog (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 22, 2021)

Here’s some boo from useful, very potent and straight orange peel terps 3rd day in jars


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 22, 2021)

And his chem- d x boo very greasy petro taste with a hint of orange on exhale, again very potent


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 22, 2021)

Small bud of 3BK that's been in the jars about 36 hrs lol.
Untrimmed...

Trimmed...

FF


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 22, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Golden Glue F2
> These are my F2'S of RedEyed’s
> Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) that I made in 2016.
> View attachment 4834038


Damn!! You grew that shit bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 22, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> View attachment 4834057


Ain't shit...haha what strain is that, I'm going to guess a gelato 33 cross, possibly runtz?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2021)

@Dividedsky that sherb breath is crusty bro! Damn!


----------



## MtRainDog (Feb 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ain't shit...haha what strain is that, I'm going to guess a gelato 33 cross, possibly runtz?


white hot guava x creamsicle by clearwater


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 22, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> white hot guava x creamsicle by clearwater


Damn man that's a sexy pheno...those Creamsicle crosses are throwing some heaters, feel like they kinda flew under the radar, everyone was jumping on the mai tai crosses


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 22, 2021)

Darien Gap ( Columbian Gold/Panama Red x TKNL5Haze) from AK Bean Brain. Week 6. Im calling this pheno Cinnabong, the whole thing is just sticky.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 23, 2021)

Citral Flo...ending week 7. This phenomenon has finished much faster than her sister...Chopping Friday.

FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 23, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Citral Flo...ending week 7. This phenomenon has finished much faster than her sister...Chopping Friday.
> View attachment 4834719
> FF


Edit to read pheno...
FF


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## zypheruk (Feb 23, 2021)

Not posted on here in ages so will start with little side bud trichomes.


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 23, 2021)

Same plant as above.


----------



## GrassBurner (Feb 23, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> View attachment 4834735View attachment 4834736View attachment 4834737


Great looking plant! What strain is that? Looks real similar to a DLA5 x Goji og I grew.


----------



## MtRainDog (Feb 23, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn man that's a sexy pheno...those Creamsicle crosses are throwing some heaters, feel like they kinda flew under the radar, everyone was jumping on the mai tai crosses


Heck yeah. I got a bunch of the Creamsicle crosses from the GLO specials. I have some of their MaiTai and Apple Fritter gear too. Haven't even begun to dig into my clearwater stuff


----------



## Sleepypanda (Feb 23, 2021)

Secret service (orange combover) 
(Triangle kush x purple urkle) x (mendocino purple x bubba kush)


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

Sleepypanda said:


> Secret service (orange combover)
> (Triangle kush x purple urkle) x (mendocino purple x bubba kush)
> 
> View attachment 4835518View attachment 4835519


Founding fathers secret service?


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

Mac1 Caps cut-


----------



## Sleepypanda (Feb 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Founding fathers secret service?


Yes


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 24, 2021)

Have a good day!


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 24, 2021)

HSO - Sherbinski Sunrise - Bud And Trichome Development - Mid Flower - 24/02/2021


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

Sleepypanda said:


> Yes


Nice ya I have a pack of those, your pheno looks like a heater. How's the smell on it?


----------



## Sleepypanda (Feb 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice ya I have a pack of those, your pheno looks like a heater. How's the smell on it?


Extreme gas grape. Almost spot on grape Laffy taffy but way stronger. If you touch a plant while growing it quickly fills the room. Follows through to the smoke. Mouth coating flavor.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Feb 24, 2021)

My bad I hate trimming I haven’t got to it yet but bag seed garanimals a few weeks cured 
Flash on and off


----------



## zypheruk (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## dbz (Feb 25, 2021)

I forgot all about pictures as we trimmed. So this was the last lil guy to go into a cure jar. Quite a few were more substantial or looked better, after we break a jar out post-cure we will take more individual pics. Well I will probably get some of the small ones I left to mature and just cut when we trim.

Copper Orgi S1 - Brisco's Bargain Beans



We did separate some of the smaller stuff and we tried some after drying. It was smooth (the taste isn't there yet, I'm sure it will improve after we finish curing) however, the high was very intense and extremely energetic. Swim and I couldn't go to sleep for a couple hours.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 25, 2021)

Wedding Night numero dos.


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 25, 2021)

Very nice bangers being posted lately great job every one


----------



## tylerzigzag9029 (Feb 25, 2021)

My first coco grow strains are sherbishna (purp nug) and krunkleberry


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## OVH (Feb 26, 2021)

Some seedsman gelat.OG not bad for Dutch genetics


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Get those indoors posted people. Outdoors is almost here for monsters again.


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Get those indoors posted people. Outdoors is almost here for monsters again.


So true hahah


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> So true hahah


Nice posts. Had to take a chill pill. Laws and all. But a few of us are lurking. I'm growing these for crying out loud. Solstice is the 20th of next month. Getting close.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Feb 27, 2021)

Grape ape x purple punch day 42 or 43 (my first chuckers seed I popped)


----------



## Redrum42 (Feb 28, 2021)

@maranibbana 

Man, your stuff is holding this thread up on its own. Amazing. All looks crazy dense.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

Mk ending week 8...getting there.


Another pheno..

And another...

Citral Flo...

FF


----------



## DonPetro (Feb 28, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Mk ending week 8...getting there.
> View attachment 4839715
> View attachment 4839719
> Another pheno..
> ...


That Citral Flo looks killer.


----------



## FastFreddi (Feb 28, 2021)

DonPetro said:


> That Citral Flo looks killer.


Thanks I'm hoping too lol.
Next run in the Fall, they will definitely get the attention they deserve.
This run, they were kind of a last minute decision, zero training really.
FF


----------



## maranibbana (Feb 28, 2021)

Redrum42 said:


> @maranibbana
> 
> Man, your stuff is holding this thread up on its own. Amazing. All looks crazy dense.


Thank you!
But can’t take that title, I am seeing some awesome shit on here


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Feb 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Nice posts. Had to take a chill pill. Laws and all. But a few of us are lurking. I'm growing these for crying out loud. Solstice is the 20th of next month. Getting close.View attachment 4838294


I love growing hyacinth and amaryllis too!


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Feb 28, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> View attachment 4834735View attachment 4834736View attachment 4834737


Best nugs on the thread!


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Get those indoors posted people. Outdoors is almost here for monsters again.





MICHI-CAN said:


> Nice posts. Had to take a chill pill. Laws and all. But a few of us are lurking. I'm growing these for crying out loud. Solstice is the 20th of next month. Getting close.View attachment 4838294


Might be able to smoke them, but you have some nice buds tho hehe!


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 1, 2021)

[


Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Best nugs on the thread!


Hows your ladies doing? It’s been a min


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Mar 1, 2021)

Triple chocolate chip week 6 smells so good like coffee with cream and sugar. Really unique.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Mar 1, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> [
> 
> Hows your ladies doing? It’s been a min


Theyre doing great . The mac1 is on 2nd week since flip. And the apple fritter , wedding cake just got transplanted to 1 gallons


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 1, 2021)

3BOG Mephisto Genetics...


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 1, 2021)

Mk...

Some 3BK...

FF


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Mk...
> View attachment 4840852
> Some 3BK...
> View attachment 4840853
> FF


Get it Freddie


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 1, 2021)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Theyre doing great . The mac1 is on 2nd week since flip. And the apple fritter , wedding cake just got transplanted to 1 gallons View attachment 4840748


The apple fritter I’m excited to see


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 1, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Get it Freddie


?
FF


----------



## Fordprefect42 (Mar 1, 2021)

Pineapple kush 4 weeks in. I’m optimistic.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 1, 2021)

Small 3BK bud been in jar about 3 days lol...

FF


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 1, 2021)

Harvested last night.
Lemon Tree x Sundae Driver 
Purple Badlands f2

Wedding Night numero dos


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 1, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> ?
> FF


Means “good job”!


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 1, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> Harvested last night.View attachment 4840997
> Lemon Tree x Sundae Driver
> View attachment 4840998Purple Badlands f2
> View attachment 4840999
> Wedding Night numero dos


Frosty


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 1, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Means “good job”!


Oh lol thank you....and for educating me to new lingo!
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 1, 2021)

FF


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Mar 2, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> The apple fritter I’m excited to see


Are you on bean basement?


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 2, 2021)

Dapper_Dillinger said:


> Are you on bean basement?


I am haha as onlymids, but I’ve abandoned the puosu there as I’ve been finding it’s really easy to grab any of the beans and cuts I wanted outside of there. Plus being lazy lol, haven’t been updating my journals here either, but bud shots these day and helping some peeps here and there and asking advice of breeding etc


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 2, 2021)

love waking them up every morning


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 2, 2021)

Everything is frosty! Week 7


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 2, 2021)

Doomboy15 said:


> Everything is frosty! Week 7View attachment 4841659


Looking realllll nice


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 2, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Looking realllll nice


Thanks!...first tent and led grow. I'll never go back to hps lol. I do miss my grow room though but a happy wife is a happy life.


----------



## Dapper_Dillinger (Mar 2, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> I am haha as onlymids, but I’ve abandoned the puosu there as I’ve been finding it’s really easy to grab any of the beans and cuts I wanted outside of there. Plus being lazy lol, haven’t been updating my journals here either, but bud shots these day and helping some peeps here and there and asking advice of breeding etc


Yea thats true. Im gonna try to turn in my log in a few weeks after my mephisto Skywalker finishes. My log originally was the macv1(week1 flower) and strawberries n cream (killed in action) idk if ill have to wait to finish the mac1 or not tho. Im the same tho i just grabbed an old fashioned note book to log feeding and take notes that way i can just post updates and pics.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 2, 2021)

Banana mac


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 2, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Frosty


That purple badlands though!


----------



## LaosUnited (Mar 2, 2021)

Ethos Genetics Gar-See-Ya 
Flowering 8-9wks 
Currently in week 7


----------



## LaosUnited (Mar 2, 2021)

IG: @cityofweedstock


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 3, 2021)

MK day 57 since flip...


A dried nug of Citral Flo by Ethos...

FF


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 3, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> MK day 57 since flip...
> View attachment 4842513
> View attachment 4842514
> A dried nug of Citral Flo by Ethos...
> ...


Critical flo is a beauty


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 3, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Critical flo is a beauty


It's great smoke already.
FF


----------



## Tech_and_smoke (Mar 3, 2021)

My latest entry, a batch of unknown strain from seed. Had some from a promo ages ago. 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 3, 2021)

Current run of this plant, and a cured bud from the last run of it.

GG#4


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 3, 2021)

Rocbudinc purple bastard eater


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 4, 2021)

MK....


FF


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 4, 2021)

FF


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 4, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4843984
> View attachment 4843985
> View attachment 4843986
> View attachment 4843987
> FF


They should call u frosty Freddie


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 5, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> They should call u frosty Freddie


Lol....I'm trying to catch ya...never happen but it's fun.
FF


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Mar 5, 2021)

OG Kush Day 44 of flower


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 5, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Lol....I'm trying to catch ya...never happen but it's fun.
> FF


I promise you, half of it is just a good camera and playing with light/settings


----------



## RancidDude (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## maranibbana (Mar 5, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> View attachment 4844790
> View attachment 4844791
> View attachment 4844793


Winner


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 6, 2021)

Banana mac day #50


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 6, 2021)

Doomboy15 said:


> Banana mac day #50View attachment 4845682View attachment 4845684View attachment 4845686


Feel like those leaves will be black by harvest time, very nice


----------



## cobshopgrow (Mar 7, 2021)

Green Gelato D65
not the cookies frost, still quite nice and so "fleshy".


----------



## Matthewschultz2829 (Mar 7, 2021)

Northern Lights Autoflower


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 7, 2021)

MK....




FF


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 7, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> MK....
> View attachment 4846543
> View attachment 4846545
> View attachment 4846546
> ...


Lookin chonky


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 7, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Lookin chonky


Harvested two...two more Friday...
and yessir chunky and swelled nicely..dense.
FF


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 7, 2021)

Fruity pebbles og


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 8, 2021)

Dinafem BlueBerry Cookies 2 weeks till chop


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## scoobyboy (Mar 8, 2021)

More strawberry surprise


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 8, 2021)

Some MK I pulled from curing, which has just begun...

FF


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> View attachment 4847927


Who’s that? Frosty


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 8, 2021)

Acapulco Gold Hybrid


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> View attachment 4847833


You take the best pictures


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 8, 2021)

I’ll second that, very nice! High quality, nice specimens!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)

Too many pics to tag. Props to all. Got my lemon trees"actual" outside for few hours today. I have a high bar bringing outside to fight. But grinding my teeth after the posts here all winter. 

TY to all for the altitude adjustment. And apologies if I didn't tag. I saw. And 30 or so days until drop.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 9, 2021)

MK this last night...chopping Friday.

A lower...

FF


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 9, 2021)

Lamota Seeds - Chocolate Zkittlez couple of buds from the plant growing in a 1 litre pot of coco/perlite 70/30 mix and about 3 weeks left before harvest.
under 180 watts at the wall using samsung single row strips x 16 hanging around 6 inches from canopy.


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 9, 2021)

MK and Citral Flo discussing things...

FF


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Mar 9, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> View attachment 4844790
> View attachment 4844791
> View attachment 4844793


Holy shit what strain is that. Looks incredible


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Mar 9, 2021)

My Og Kush is still getting frostier every day.


----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Mar 9, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> MK this last night...chopping Friday.
> View attachment 4848249
> A lower...
> View attachment 4848250
> FF


Looks like its gunna be some incredible smoke


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## RancidDude (Mar 9, 2021)

SpawnOfShulgin said:


> Holy shit what strain is that. Looks incredible


Bannana Buttercups


----------



## FastFreddi (Mar 9, 2021)

Citral Flo on the cure...

FF


----------



## scoobyboy (Mar 9, 2021)

Uk baklava, soooo tasty


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 10, 2021)

Wedding Night with and without flash.


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 11, 2021)

Purple punch x grape ape day #55


----------



## thetruthoverlies (Mar 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Golden Glue F2
> These are my F2'S of RedEyed’s
> Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) that I made in 2016.
> View attachment 4834038


I just grabbed some of those beans. Also got the freemont troll beans. Pics looks killer!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2021)

thetruthoverlies said:


> I just grabbed some of those beans. Also got the freemont troll beans. Pics looks killer!


Awesome!
I never tried the Fremont Troll, but I haven't grown a Red Eyed strain that wasn't quality.


----------



## Soul Dwella (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Geordie_John (Mar 13, 2021)

Soul Dwella said:


> View attachment 4852136


Damn, what's that one?


----------



## Soul Dwella (Mar 13, 2021)

Seedsman Pre 98 Bubba Kush Feminised Seeds - I started this one 3 weeks after 2 more of the same seed. So it had 3 weeks less veg, stayed smaller, but wayyyy more frost. Gonna let it get half amber berfore harvest. Maybe it'll be my secret nighty nite stash...lol


----------



## Doomboy15 (Mar 13, 2021)

Banana mac day 56


----------



## Bpk420 (Mar 13, 2021)

Gods space needle week 6


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 14, 2021)

Dinafem - Blueberry Cookies
Popcorn Bud with added nutrition in the form of a banana. Seems to do this at the end of flowering.
65 Days Of Flowering


----------



## BobChukowski (Mar 14, 2021)

Berry White day 58 into flower.


----------



## zypheruk (Mar 14, 2021)

BobChukowski said:


> Berry White day 58 into flower.
> 
> View attachment 4852970


No shortage of trichomes on those girls.


----------



## BobChukowski (Mar 14, 2021)

zypheruk said:


> No shortage of trichomes on those girls.


I didn’t really have a good pic on my phone. Tried to get a better one 



Now I’m done hijacking the thread!


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Mar 15, 2021)

Strawberry banana grape

Lemon Jeffery
Bagseed


Going to chop them all sometime between today and the end of next weekend!


----------



## LaosUnited (Mar 15, 2021)

Nothing but a tent filled with Ethos Genetics. Candy Store R1, Mandarin Cookies v2, Orange Kush Cake and Cherry Gar-see-ya ! Another week or so of flushing and she's coming down. It's been quite the journey, optimized growing conditions giving me great results thus far!


If anyone is on Instagram here is my handle @cityofweedstock I'm confident of my growing abilities but now to move onto breeding projects.


----------



## rootedrichie (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## SpawnOfShulgin (Mar 18, 2021)

Og Kush 8 weeks since flip. 
Looks like shes getting close.


----------



## Geordie_John (Mar 18, 2021)

Excuse the lights but I am starting to get a nice frosty covering on this royal gorilla. Might have to zoom in to believe me


----------



## rootedrichie (Mar 18, 2021)

mandarin cookies Ethos


----------



## Tallipharoah (Mar 18, 2021)

I doubt mines the frostiest but mystery sativa day something into flower.


----------



## DreHaze (Mar 18, 2021)

sour jack
View attachment nicenug8.jpg


----------



## LaosUnited (Mar 22, 2021)

Cherry gar see ya harvested  

IG: @cityofweedstock


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2021)

Super Lemon SMAC


----------



## Green Puddin (Mar 23, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> Wedding Night with and without flash.View attachment 4849971View attachment 4849970


whos the breeder of that beatuiful nug?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 23, 2021)

Green Puddin said:


> whos the breeder of that beatuiful nug?


Green point, older stock probably two years ago.


----------



## Tech_and_smoke (Mar 24, 2021)

One of my girls, I didn't think to clone her because of her short stature... I now regret that decision. She smells of dark desiel and kerosene with a hint of mango and purple grapes. She's about 6 weeks into flower.


----------



## yummy fur (Mar 24, 2021)

Auto Jedi Kush, if you're a fan of small crusty nugettes.


----------



## LaosUnited (Mar 24, 2021)

Ethos Candy Store R1 & Orange Kush Cake chopped yesterday and of course I had to take photos first for the art gallery 

IG @cityofweedstock


----------



## Adamandweed (Mar 26, 2021)

Week 8 of ambercane (sunset sherbetx sugarcanex amber cookies.) frostiest off all my current plants


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 26, 2021)

This thread sucks when you are at work. Makes me want to pack a bowl.

I'll remember this next time i'm browsing the forum, lol.


----------



## Geordie_John (Mar 26, 2021)

Day 41 and starting to fill out


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## maranibbana (Mar 27, 2021)

Been a while
Mixed buds since harvest last week as well as some still growing

Left - green crack 3
Right - green crack 2


Runtz n’Tang 

Left - double Mimosa 1
Middle - prosciutto 1
Right - Acapulco Gold 2


Runtz n’Tang


----------



## Dreminen169 (Mar 27, 2021)

I Can’t believe this is an auto! Girl Scout Cookies bred by Fastbuds


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

All a bit over 5 weeks first is glazed berry from blue star seeds, it’s just starting to get frosty but smells like fuel and berries


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

And digital gorilla by digital seeds smells limey


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

Dawg lemons by green point, 3rd run with them so yeah good smoke


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

And sour glue from dispensary bud cloned easily so I ran it again,very glue taste with less cough


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

Dracarys from katsu blue bird, grape and earthy smells so far


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

And another green point strain ran for a third time, cowboy cookies good good gas


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

Humboldt seeds purple panty dropper, we call this pheno grape faygo


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

Dracarys pheno 2


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 28, 2021)

Bubbas breath by katsu and another cowboy cookies


----------



## WhatIfThen (Mar 28, 2021)

Heres a girl of unknown seed day 38 flower


----------



## Billytheluther (Mar 28, 2021)

WhatIfThen said:


> Heres a girl of unknown seed day 38 flower


Nice colors hope you took a clone


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Cookie Breath #5 tester


----------



## Broclee (Mar 28, 2021)

Well here are. a few blueberry autos to aad to the list


----------



## WhatIfThen (Mar 29, 2021)

I 


Billytheluther said:


> Nice colors hope you took a clone


 I did take some clones. I'm looking forward to see their results


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 29, 2021)

Clearwater's White Hot Screamsicle fifty days from flip. My Clearwater collection has grown a lot after growing these out.O


----------



## Craigson (Mar 29, 2021)

Small Garlic Breath bud


----------



## maranibbana (Mar 31, 2021)

Runtz N’Tang
Double Mimosa


----------



## WhatIfThen (Apr 1, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Runtz N’Tang
> Double MimosaView attachment 4867590View attachment 4867591View attachment 4867592View attachment 4867593


That looks yummy


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Apr 2, 2021)

Dried and cured for 4 weeks now! Meet Godfather OG everyone!! This is taken in natural sunlight indoors still in the jar!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 3, 2021)

Clearwater's White Hot Screamsicle #5. Almost there.


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 4, 2021)

Crusty cake about day 32


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 4, 2021)

Sugar cone s1 day 32


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Apr 4, 2021)

Day 62 , Durban Thai x C99 brothers Grimm 
Needs 10 or more days.
This room is quite small, 3X3X5, 45 cubic feet.


----------



## LaosUnited (Apr 5, 2021)

March 2021 harvest and now curing. Ethos genetics 
Instagram : @cityofweedstock


----------



## Failmore (Apr 5, 2021)

420 fast buds strawberry pie. 73 days from seed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## maranibbana (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry for the flood


----------



## Geordie_John (Apr 7, 2021)

The much hated mimosa evo


----------



## Craigson (Apr 7, 2021)

Some nugs of GMO from last run. Crazy potent.
Pics taken by fellow IG’er as noted on pics.


----------



## harrychilds (Apr 9, 2021)

just a small bud of PKB remix inhouse Genetics, not the best camera quality


----------



## Paul bones (Apr 9, 2021)

My 1st grow!


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 9, 2021)

Paul bones said:


> My 1st grow!


It’s only gonna get better


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 9, 2021)

Not mine, but damn it looks nice.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 9, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> All a bit over 5 weeks first is glazed berry from blue star seeds, it’s just starting to get frosty but smells like fuel and berriesView attachment 4865329


What lights do you use?


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 9, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Acapulco Gold Hybrid View attachment 4848018View attachment 4848019View attachment 4848020



What breeder?


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 9, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> What breeder?


Barney’s, so barely close to the real AG


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Rubenjajajd (Apr 9, 2021)

Inhouse genetics Deluxe Sugar Cane and Tart Pops at day 45 of Flower.


----------



## Geordie_John (Apr 10, 2021)

Giving a quick dry to a test bud, royal gorilla starting to go a little purple


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## abyss13 (Apr 11, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Schultz Shultz Hogan has done it again...he(she) has outshined us...!!!
> Nic very Nice...Yassss my friend
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875986View attachment 4875988


----------



## abyss13 (Apr 11, 2021)

Tangiematic Fast Buds 
grown from “Hermophrodite“seeds from my 1st Tangiematic grow...
2-UVB 200W (80W Power draw total) bulbs mixed in with Led lights @ 56Wdraw SqFt...for day 55 to day 90, then red Led till harvest day 111...
****Get those girls putting UVB sunblock on & that they did, high like a storm surge hitting u...


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 12, 2021)

Noble Genetics - Dragon Funk


----------



## bk78 (Apr 12, 2021)

Not the frostiest in the room. But definitely is the terpiest at this point so far.

#1 stunna, relentless genetics


----------



## bk78 (Apr 12, 2021)

Different pleno of #1 stunna as the one posted above


----------



## xrdamianxr (Apr 12, 2021)

Everyones frost is making mine feel not so frosty. But I want to play anyways
OG Kush auto week 6. 3 to go? Lol
Trichs bout 50% clear/cloudy still


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## ZeeeDoc (Apr 13, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> View attachment 4877497View attachment 4877498View attachment 4877499View attachment 4877500View attachment 4877501View attachment 4877502View attachment 4877503View attachment 4877504


Not being harsh but the bud would of dried up to nada :-/


----------



## Luvtheflower (Apr 13, 2021)

All the beautiful flowers here is a little flower just about ready to chop a Zkittlez and do-si-dos cross at about 81 days total.


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 13, 2021)

ZeeeDoc said:


> Not being harsh but the bud would of dried up to nada :-/


I’m not sure I understand this haha but thanks.


----------



## chuckeye (Apr 14, 2021)

A total of 103 days, 50 days from 12/12 flip..

White Widow from Crop Kings.



Black Indica from Crop Kings. 



Cheers.


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

This is barney farms blue gelato 41.. on the bottom and an og 18 up top the og looses that super pretty color once dried though(


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 14, 2021)

The blue gelato is a super small yielder too . Really a popcorn pheno. Literally the buds will be no bigger than a popcorn


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 14, 2021)

chuckeye said:


> A total of 103 days, 50 days from 12/12 flip..
> 
> White Widow from Crop Kings.
> 
> ...


I hope you didn't harvest it like that.


----------



## SBBCal (Apr 14, 2021)

HSC - Trainwreck and Humboldt Dream-d41


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 14, 2021)

Here's the other pheno of the Dragon Funk I grew out.


----------



## chuckeye (Apr 14, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> I hope you didn't harvest it like that.


No rush 

Cheers


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 14, 2021)

chuckeye said:


> No rush
> 
> Cheers


No rush? Does that mean you didn't chop that?


----------



## chuckeye (Apr 14, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> No rush? Does that mean you didn't chop that?


No, I'm waiting for some amber and mostly brown pistils..

Cheers.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Apr 14, 2021)

chuckeye said:


> No, I'm waiting for some amber and mostly brown pistils..
> 
> Cheers.


Gotcha, thought you were posting a picture of your finished plant. You have 4-6 weeks left. Plenty of waiting left. Good luck.


----------



## chuckeye (Apr 14, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Gotcha, thought you were posting a picture of your finished plant. You have 4-6 weeks left. Plenty of waiting left. Good luck.


Thank you !

Cheers.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Apr 14, 2021)

Blue dream auto by HSO with a 3 month cure.


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 15, 2021)

Purple shah mz jill day 75
Chopped the tops 
10% amber


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 15, 2021)

Unknown but either og 18 or purple shah as well.
day 75 chopped
Could have gone another week or two but the toppes are so big i fear rott at this point.
The leaves were 80% dead
10% clear 80% cloudy no amber so the 10% left drifts in either way
By the way these are not frosty at all.. jaja it hermied a bit does have some seeds but is very tropical smelling sweet and citric


----------



## LaosUnited (Apr 18, 2021)

Ethos: Orange Kush Cake
IG: @cityofweedstock


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Apr 20, 2021)

*Chemical Fire - Chemdog91 × Princess (mother of Cinderella 99)...shes really potent *


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Apr 20, 2021)

Rocbud Slurricane auto - day 80


----------



## bk78 (Apr 20, 2021)

Day 50 for the Rozay and stunnas


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 20, 2021)

MY OWN DANK said:


> *Chemical Fire - Chemdog91 × Princess (mother of Cinderella 99)...shes really potent View attachment 4883047View attachment 4883048View attachment 4883049*


I wish I had a shoebox full


----------



## MidMoMedicinalGrow (Apr 20, 2021)

My first grow.. so not sure how they stack up. But am pleased so far!


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## MInewgrow (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 20, 2021)

MInewgrow said:


> View attachment 4883682
> View attachment 4883683


You won


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 20, 2021)

Just cause it’s 420 I want to give my sugar cone an honorable mention
She’s finishing up strong I probably won’t use 3 gallon pots no more she’s not the heaviest producer


----------



## Markinoku (Apr 20, 2021)

I’ll join... holy grail kush, awaiting chop.
Happy 420!!


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 20, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Purple shah mz jill day 75
> Chopped the tops
> 10% amber


Heres a pic after dry trim..
Smells like new born puppy breath if you know what i mean.. really dank smelling with earthy pine mixed with puppy breath lol


----------



## ricman (Apr 21, 2021)

Slurricane.....organic living soil day 30 of flower.


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 25, 2021)

White og s1 from karma.
Dry trimmed just now


----------



## .Smoke (Apr 26, 2021)

Cannarado Birthday Funk looks promising.


----------



## Budderton (Apr 26, 2021)

.Smoke said:


> Cannarado Birthday Funk looks promising.
> View attachment 4888102View attachment 4888103
> View attachment 4888105


Promising indeed... looking like a hash makers dream! I hope you took cuts.


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

MK....day 35 since flip...35 to go.


FF


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 26, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> MK....day 35 since flip...35 to go.
> View attachment 4888128
> View attachment 4888129
> FF


Under what light ?


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Under what light ?


2x Timber 3vl's
1x Mars sp250
2x Mars sp150's
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (Apr 26, 2021)

FF


----------



## bk78 (Apr 26, 2021)

Rozay pheno 1





‘Rozay pheno 3



Stunna pheno 2



‘Stunna pheno 3


----------



## Dopesmoka (Apr 26, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> View attachment 4888234
> FF


O wow
You got some big girls


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 26, 2021)

bk78 said:


> Rozay pheno 1
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888287
> ...


Aight these bitches are fire


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 26, 2021)

Orange Soda (Mimosa x Orange Punch)


----------



## GrassBurner (Apr 26, 2021)

Dracarys by Katsu, chopped at day 79.


----------



## zypheruk (Apr 27, 2021)

*San Bacio* Gelato by Humboldt Seed Organization 


1:1 life size



2:1 Life Size

Testing the Lowa 100mm Macro lens on the Nikon Z6


----------



## Trichomeconnoisseur (Apr 28, 2021)

Zombie Kush x Purple Punch bred by ripperseeds. I never take many pics, she's a frost monster! Just not the biggest buds


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Apr 28, 2021)

Trichomeconnoisseur said:


> Zombie Kush x Purple Punch bred by ripperseeds. I never take many pics, she's a frost monster! Just not the biggest buds


nice i have this strain


----------



## chuckeye (Apr 29, 2021)

Black Indica from CropKings, about three days into cure...





White Widow, also from CropKings and three days into cure. 





Cheers, eh ?


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 29, 2021)

The ghost pheno of mimosa x orange punch


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> The ghost pheno of mimosa x orange punch View attachment 4890680View attachment 4890681View attachment 4890682


Gawdamn!!!


----------



## Abbeyw29 (Apr 30, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_
> 
> Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> ...


My first grow ever


----------



## maranibbana (Apr 30, 2021)

Caramel - pheno of Runtz x Orange Punch


----------



## Craigson (May 1, 2021)

Dosidos Norcal cut


----------



## Craigson (May 1, 2021)

Garlic Breath


----------



## Craigson (May 1, 2021)

Death Bubba


----------



## Dopesmoka (May 1, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Caramel - pheno of Runtz x Orange Punch View attachment 4891418View attachment 4891419View attachment 4891420View attachment 4891421View attachment 4891423


It’s not fair
That looks like something from alien lab but on steroids


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 2, 2021)

Mob boss at 6ish weeks


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 2, 2021)

This one is girl scout cookies. In the same tent with the mob boss. Much taller than mb
The smell is very sweet.


----------



## V256.420 (May 2, 2021)

Mine came out so frosty this time. I can't even see the bud 



just making fun of so many frosty buds in this thread


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 2, 2021)

These are clones i bought from a retail dispensary.


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 2, 2021)

One more
Banana sherbert


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

Mine..just finished week 6..4 to go.
MK and Bad Azz Kush...





FF


----------



## BigSsecrets (May 2, 2021)

Week 10 of some secret Wilson maybe a week left maybe 2 this thread gives me some motivation to do better that’s for sure


----------



## FastFreddi (May 2, 2021)

BigSsecrets said:


> Week 10 of some secret Wilson maybe a week left maybe 2 this thread gives me some motivation to do better that’s for sure


Beautiful.
FF


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 2, 2021)

​


----------



## .Smoke (May 4, 2021)




----------



## jeepster1993 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## El Verdugo (May 4, 2021)

GDP wk7


----------



## FastFreddi (May 4, 2021)

Bad Azz Kush week 7...


Mk week 7...

FF


----------



## Lypsie (May 4, 2021)

my second time growing self teached everything I know, this is the runtz muffing strain from cutting I got given, about 10 weeks into flowering


----------



## Lypsie (May 4, 2021)




----------



## FastFreddi (May 4, 2021)

FF


----------



## truepunk87 (May 4, 2021)

Exotic Genetic - Dirty Thirty (GMO x Cookies and cream f2). Day 83, chop chop tomorrow


----------



## bk78 (May 4, 2021)

The stunnas and Rozays will be chopped Saturday


----------



## Stealthstyle (May 4, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The stunnas and Rozays will be chopped Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4894531View attachment 4894532View attachment 4894533View attachment 4894534View attachment 4894535View attachment 4894536


What light setup are you using?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 5, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Dawg lemons by green point, 3rd run with them so yeah good smoke View attachment 4865333


how is she? just grabbed a pack


----------



## Cboat38 (May 6, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> how is she? just grabbed a pack


Sour as hell good sativa high


----------



## Cboat38 (May 6, 2021)

Here’s pheno 1 of bananas and oranges just put on 48 hour dark phase


----------



## FastFreddi (May 6, 2021)

Bad Azz Kush..ending week 7, 3 to go.
Purple starting to come out.

MK same time frame...


FF


----------



## The Dankstar (May 6, 2021)

bk78 said:


> The stunnas and Rozays will be chopped Saturday
> 
> View attachment 4894531View attachment 4894532View attachment 4894533View attachment 4894534View attachment 4894535View attachment 4894536


Pretty great job.!


----------



## Perfweed (May 8, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> View attachment 4875986View attachment 4875988


Where did you get your genetics


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 9, 2021)

Holy shit I feel inadequate here haha. 

Don't laugh too hard lol. Still a ways to go though. Hopefully I'll have one fifth of the frost some of the nugs have.


Hope they fatten up as they are pretty larf atm


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Holy shit I feel inadequate here haha.
> 
> Don't laugh too hard lol. Still a ways to go though. Hopefully I'll have one fifth of the frost some of the nugs have.
> View attachment 4897544
> ...


Give them time....
FF


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

BadAzz Kush..day fiddy...going for 70.

FF


----------



## FastFreddi (May 9, 2021)

Flash on....

FF


----------



## MY OWN DANK (May 10, 2021)

Chemical Fire


Chemdog


----------



## FastFreddi (May 10, 2021)

BAK is really putting out the frost now...day 51.


Others are doing well too....MK.

FF


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 10, 2021)

That's some amazing node spacing on all your plants. 


FastFreddi said:


> BAK is really putting out the frost now...day 51.
> View attachment 4898246
> View attachment 4898247
> Others are doing well too....MK.
> ...


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 10, 2021)

In my freeze dryer right now is this beauty Amnesia Lemon Kush from Garden of Green.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

MK from a few months in cure...



FF


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 11, 2021)

I'll throw my half assed attempts from last season's outdoor run (keep in mind I had no prior experience....just threw in 6 seeds in the garden and ran with it). 

A random bag seed out of a harvest from March. Ended up with 280g from this one. Pic was from flower week 8 of 12. Sweet musky diesel. Think of a musk stick candy cross diesel and old man mothballs.




A big from one of the BCN Criticals harvested at the same time. Only have a photo of them at week 2 of flower. They were well over six feet and had 3 months veg. Back then I didn't know anything about training or topping....I just tied it sideways when it got to the fence. Got 630g all together from two. 



And the last few plants of the season were small autos, unstable seeds my mate was breeding. No herms but they didn't really produce, and were from different bag seeds crossed a few times with ruderalis he got while traveling in Kazakhstan. Had two different strains but only got photos of.one growing. Pulled around 150g, but only around 100g was solid. One was a pretty bland colour and didn't have much smell bar a hint of pine and pepper. The other was sugary and smelled like lemon cleaner.




Don't roast me too hard lol. .


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 11, 2021)

Harvesting the mob boss. 
3 piles. 
1 for the untrimmed. 
1 for trash
1 for bubble hash later. 
the trimmed bud goes in the sack to dry


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 11, 2021)

*Amnesia Lemon Kush *harvested yesterday, dried cured today and she is lovely. Yellows and orange colours just scream at your eyes. But my gawd, I need concerts back to zone out too with this strain. New Rag ‘N Bone Man album is just doing it for me


----------



## Dopesmoka (May 11, 2021)

Wedding cake x sugar cone 


I’m still not sure what to call her


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> Wedding cake x sugar cone
> 
> View attachment 4898930
> I’m still not sure what to call her


Sugar cake.
FF


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 11, 2021)

Crescendo RBX1


----------



## FastFreddi (May 11, 2021)

DoubleAtotheRON said:


> Crescendo RBX1View attachment 4898960


Temp just drop or wha! Frosty!
FF


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 11, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Temp just drop or wha! Frosty!
> FF


Yeah, been creeping it down in week 8.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (May 12, 2021)

Magic Cookies auto from Roc Bud Inc @ 75 days


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

FF


----------



## Fatleg77 (May 12, 2021)

Dopesmoka said:


> It’s not fair
> That looks like something from alien lab but on steroids


Yeah it's going to be tough to top that


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 12, 2021)

Starting the strawberry banana harvest. This smells good. Real good.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

jeepster1993 said:


> Starting the strawberry banana harvest. This smells good. Real good.
> View attachment 4899374


Looks like a little early but enjoy.
FF


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 12, 2021)

Is there a good way to keep the trimmer clean? My wife says to spray the cutting blabes with spray oil


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 12, 2021)

FastFreddi said:


> Looks like a little early but enjoy.
> FF


It is a bit early. But we have family coming in a week and this is in my spare bedroom. 
perhaps a week or so early. The other 2 plants, different types, are ready, 70%cloudy.


----------



## FastFreddi (May 12, 2021)

jeepster1993 said:


> Is there a good way to keep the trimmer clean? My wife says to spray the cutting blabes with spray oil
> 
> View attachment 4899397


Iso alcohol works lovely.
Happy harvest.
FF


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 12, 2021)

Will scrape them clean and smoke it. Was wondering how to keep them clean.
A friend just told me to freeze them. 
the wife says cooking oil.
I guess… sticky trimmers are a good thing=sticky trimmed.

the smell of harvest is the best!!!


----------



## .Smoke (May 12, 2021)

One of my first crosses I call "Cyan" = Expert seeds Blueberry Glue X Green crack, day 70.


----------



## led1k (May 12, 2021)

jeepster1993 said:


> Is there a good way to keep the trimmer clean? My wife says to spray the cutting blabes with spray oil
> 
> View attachment 4899397


For sure iso alcohol. 90% much better than 70%.


----------



## jeepster1993 (May 12, 2021)

I got a pic of the mob boss sticky. 
this is not what i harvested today


Also a pic of thr sb i trimmed today
Big diff in sticky levels.


----------



## Dank Budz (May 12, 2021)

Young but this blackberry sugarcane is about to put on a show I feel, outdoors coco amended with biolive and watered with fish emulsion


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 14, 2021)

GG auto starting to fatten up


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 14, 2021)

My recent freeze dried harvest of my *Pineapple Chunk *from Barney’s Farm. She hits hard and is a good sleep aid for me 



and some *Chocolate Mint OG* too from HSO


----------



## ricman (May 18, 2021)

Pineapple Chunk.. easing into week 9 of flower


----------



## FastFreddi (May 18, 2021)

ricman said:


> Pineapple Chunk.. easing into week 9 of flowerView attachment 4903783


Beautiful.
FF


----------



## Hash Hound (May 19, 2021)

Garlic Sherbert 6 weeks


----------



## Redwookiee (May 19, 2021)

This is my 9 pound hammer. That sounds very wrong but it is what it is.


----------



## Gazza308 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Fuzzyleaf (May 19, 2021)

I had a cooler full of deer blood decided to try it on my plants and tripled the fuzz on these beautiful girls idk the strain mixed seeds sorry I posted 2 pics twice


----------



## Fuzzyleaf (May 19, 2021)

Or I don't know how to post on here yet lol hope this one loads


----------



## maranibbana (May 20, 2021)

Do you rehydrate after?


EhCndGrower said:


> My recent freeze dried harvest of my *Pineapple Chunk *from Barney’s Farm. She hits hard and is a good sleep aid for me
> 
> View attachment 4900828
> 
> ...


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 20, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Do you rehydrate after?


both of those only got a couple hours in a paper bag. Chocolate Mint dried a little too much but Pineapple Chunk came out great. Funny enough I took down my last plant a Dr Seedsman CBD. I was going take it down on the weekend but family was over to visit. So my harvest but pushed back and back, harvested on Tuesday and only got off her 64g. Went into the freeze dryer that night, came out yesterday around 12:30pm and left in a paper bag for 7hrs and my final weight was now 74g dried. I somehow gain 10g of weight from my wet weight.


----------



## mafuhawkeestrees (May 21, 2021)

Irvine seed bank tester seeds. Mango x Tangie 

smells like mango with sedating effects. Yield was low.


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (May 23, 2021)

Candy Store... no shortage of sugar.


----------



## maranibbana (May 24, 2021)

Mandrian cookies 
Citradellic sunset
Grandpas stash x end game 5
Bandaid haze 7 x og


----------



## maranibbana (May 24, 2021)

GMO Rootbeer


----------



## colocowboy (May 24, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> GMO Rootbeer View attachment 4908266View attachment 4908267


Oooooh, ahhhhhhhh lol


----------



## Arkos (May 24, 2021)

Oni - Strawpicanna - Day 67.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 24, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> *Amnesia Lemon Kush *harvested yesterday, dried cured today and she is lovely. Yellows and orange colours just scream at your eyes. But my gawd, I need concerts back to zone out too with this strain. New Rag ‘N Bone Man album is just doing it for me
> 
> View attachment 4898841View attachment 4898842View attachment 4898843


What do you mean by harvested yesterday dry cured today? I’m assuming you didn’t dry that in one day


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> What do you mean by harvested yesterday dry cured today? I’m assuming you didn’t dry that in one day


oh but I did  I have a harvest right freeze dryer that will use sublimation and dry and cure my weed and less then 24hrs and is the tastiest weed I have ever tasted. The creamsicle I grew is like a handful of fruity starburst or like a really sugary syrup fruit cocktail bowl


----------



## JewelRunner (May 24, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> oh but I did  I have a harvest right freeze dryer that will use sublimation and dry and cure my weed and less then 24hrs and is the tastiest weed I have ever tasted. The creamsicle I grew is like a handful of fruity starburst or like a really sugary syrup fruit cocktail bowl


do you get any chlorophyll taste and is it easy to fuck up the process or pretty straight forward?


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> do you get any chlorophyll taste and is it easy to fuck up the process or pretty straight forward?


i don’t taste it myself when I smoke and you can check YouTube for I guess some big names in marijuana trying fd weed and loving the taste. I don’t think you can really fuck things up too much. I have had them come out a little dry but that was also some screw up by me and letting them dry out too much before the chop. Even still, paper bag for 7-8 after coming out and it will regain some moisture for you. I just harvested a Dr Seedsman CBD plant which I left in the dark of my tent for week and only watered at the start of the week. So my harvest wet weight was 64g, but after FD and sitting in a paper bag for 7hrs. I got a final dry weight at 74g in the end.

my usual routine is to start the drying process the night before between 8:30-9pm, and stop my machine around 1pm the next day. That seems to be the magic time for almost all my harvests. Although when my outdoor girls finish, I sometime need to freeze some buds to dry later, usually requiring me too add another close to 2hrs to finish dry time. I got the medium size machine and can fit roughly 900-950g of wet trimmed buds per load.


----------



## ricman (May 27, 2021)

Pineapple Chunk... right before 48 hours of darkness.
Closeups.... not needed!!!


----------



## MY OWN DANK (May 27, 2021)

Guicey G...after dried n cured...her smell is amazing I can never just take one sniff out of the jar she smells like a lemon cleaner mixed with gas


----------



## maranibbana (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Alctrz8849 (May 27, 2021)

Pretty damn good so far considering week 3 of flowering starts in 2 more days! Long ways to go but I have high hopes with it looking this good this early!!

NYC Diesel


GDP


----------



## Cboat38 (May 27, 2021)

Double dipped strawberries from useful 6 1/2 weeks today


----------



## Cboat38 (May 27, 2021)

Humboldt csi purple sherb 6 1/2 weeks


----------



## SPLFreak808 (May 28, 2021)

Gelato cake hunting


----------



## Hash Hound (May 28, 2021)

garlic sherbert 7.5 weeks


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (May 30, 2021)

Latest gorilla glue under a selection of differing lighting.


----------



## phishmanforlife (May 30, 2021)

Bruce Banner after dry and cure. First harvest ever and i was very happy with results!!


----------



## Gemtree (May 30, 2021)

Malt milkshake day 44 has potential


----------



## maranibbana (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 1, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> View attachment 4914340View attachment 4914341View attachment 4914342View attachment 4914343View attachment 4914344View attachment 4914345View attachment 4914346View attachment 4914347View attachment 4914348


What strains? They look great!!!


----------



## maranibbana (Jun 1, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> What strains? They look great!!!


Thanks! 
original mandarin cookies
skunk hero x end game 5
citradellic sunset


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 1, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> Thanks!
> original mandarin cookies
> skunk hero x end game 5
> citradellic sunset


Ethos genetics is on deck for me after my current grow is harvested! On week 3 of flowering.

I got my eyes on the Mandarin Cookies and Crescendo!! Please let me know how the Mandarin Cookies are!!


----------



## maranibbana (Jun 1, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Ethos genetics is on deck for me after my currentgrow is harvested! On week 3 of flowering.
> 
> I got my eyes on the Mandarin Cookies and Crescendo!! Please let me know how the Mandarin Cookies are!!


So far I’ve been pretty impressed with ethos. These were all popped from seed packs and though there is some variation, they all ended up being pretty nice, kudos to Colin.

Katsu has been another breeder that has killer genetics, his plants from seed are ridiculously uniform for being from seed. He does amazing work.

what cha running of ethos?


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 1, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Ethos genetics is on deck for me after my current grow is harvested! On week 3 of flowering.
> 
> I got my eyes on the Mandarin Cookies and Crescendo!! Please let me know how the Mandarin Cookies are!!


I do have version 2 of the Mandarin Cookies though!


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 1, 2021)

maranibbana said:


> So far I’ve been pretty impressed with ethos. These were all popped from seed packs and though there is some variation, they all ended up being pretty nice, kudos to Colin.
> 
> Katsu has been another breeder that has killer genetics, his plants from seed are ridiculously uniform for being from seed. He does amazing work.
> 
> what cha running of ethos?


I've actually popped two each of Vineyard and Lemon Diesel, they are for my outdoor garden though but I still can't wait to get them to harvest!

For my controlled grow I'm wanting the Crescendo and Mandarin Cookies V2... but 10th Planet is calling at me pretty hard and I'm not wanting to really run more than 2 strains per res and I've only got 2 reservoirs!

I'll have to give Katsu a try here pretty soon! I need a bigger grow room for more controlled space growing! I can do it outdoors but I don't want to grow in 100F+ but it's all the extra space I have right now!


----------



## ricman (Jun 3, 2021)

Pineapple Chunk.....a test nug....she had a sweet lemony flavor with floral undertones and just a hint of skunk.


----------



## I Am BONGHOLIO (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Devils34 (Jun 3, 2021)

My plants are still early in flower, just starting to frost up....the 1st two pics are my bubblegum s1....flowered way too early....but still looks like it will yield ok, all things considering......the 2nd pic is a cola frosting up nicely on my Azure Haze.

Sorry for lighting,, took pics in the dark.

1st grow problems, cant even figure out how to take proper pics of my plants lol


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 3, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> My plants are still early in flower, just starting to frost up....the 1st two pics are my bubblegum s1....flowered way too early....but still looks like it will yield ok, all things considering......the 2nd pic is a cola frosting up nicely on my Azure Haze.
> 
> Sorry for lighting,, took pics in the dark.
> 
> 1st grow problems, cant even figure out how to take proper pics of my plants lol


3rd pic is azure haze....first 2 are bubblegum sorry


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jun 4, 2021)

Blue widow


----------



## sebacabe (Jun 4, 2021)

Buenos días, ¿qué genética me recomiendas para una buena producción y que te dejes entrenar muy bien? ya que planeo hacer mainlining lst, etc. Si pudiera decirme algunos de los genes que están disponibles en su sitio web oficial, se lo agradecería.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 4, 2021)

sebacabe said:


> Buenos días, ¿qué genética me recomiendas para una buena producción y que te dejes entrenar muy bien? ya que planeo hacer mainlining lst, etc. Si pudiera decirme algunos de los genes que están disponibles en su sitio web oficial, se lo agradecería.


If you know enough to know that you'll be doing LST, mainlining, etc.. then I'd choose strain based on the desired effect rather than ease of grow. Look around on North Atlanic Seed Co, Pacific Seed Bank or JB Seeds just to name a few and they'll tell you effects and ease of grow so you can pick what looks best for yourself! I chose Ethos genetics for my next grow, Mandarin Cookies V2 and Crescendo RX1 are on deck!!


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 4, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> If you know enough to know that you'll be doing LST, mainlining, etc.. then I'd choose strain based on the desired effect rather than ease of grow. Look around on North Atlanic Seed Co, Pacific Seed Bank or JB Seeds just to name a few and they'll tell you effects and ease of grow so you can pick what looks best for yourself! I chose Ethos genetics for my next grow, Mandarin Cookies V2 and Crescendo RX1 are on deck!!


Is Pacific seed bank legit? 

They seem to have virtually every well known strain as well as some clone only in seed form.....and some pics dont look like strains they claim.....not knocking them because I havent tried them, but I would like to know if anyone has experience with them


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jun 4, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Is Pacific seed bank legit?
> 
> They seem to have virtually every well known strain as well as some clone only in seed form.....and some pics dont look like strains they claim.....not knocking them because I havent tried them, but I would like to know if anyone has experience with them





Devils34 said:


> Is Pacific seed bank legit?
> 
> They seem to have virtually every well known strain as well as some clone only in seed form.....and some pics dont look like strains they claim.....not knocking them because I havent tried them, but I would like to know if anyone has experience with them


I've never personally ordered anything from Pacific so I'll let someone who has answer.


----------



## Marla 420 (Jun 8, 2021)

6 week Slurricane, clone from @Dividedsky 

I'm a Newbie and screwed up COUNTLESS TIMES in Subpar conditions. Still coming out like FIre due to DANK Genetics.


----------



## Flatrate (Jun 8, 2021)

This is what ya get for running with a Madman.


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 8, 2021)

1st pic is my bubblegum, 2nd pic is Azure Haze....early flowering, starting to frost nicely. Ive beaten these plants up terribly but the buds are looking nicer each day. Smelling amazing too.


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jun 9, 2021)

Another blue widow


----------



## Kushash (Jun 9, 2021)

Adub x Animal Cookies about 6 weeks into flower.


----------



## Hash Hound (Jun 9, 2021)

Garlic Sherbert 9 weeks


----------



## Jules1976 (Jun 9, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


When do buds get full frost on is it the last thing that happens before ready ?


----------



## Dreypa (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Muad' Dib (Jun 15, 2021)

Mandarine Biker


----------



## mad_jet (Jun 15, 2021)

ElGrandeMongo said:


> View attachment 4916208
> 
> Blue widow


Nice!!! Also Blue Widow!


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Jun 15, 2021)

Critical HOG from seed @ 8 or 9 weeks, can't remember exactly.. Highly reccomend - sticky, dense, loud and tasty!


----------



## led1k (Jun 15, 2021)

GreenGuy_1995 said:


> Critical HOG from seed @ 8 or 9 weeks, can't remember exactly.. Highly reccomend - sticky, dense, loud and tasty!
> 
> View attachment 4923803View attachment 4923804


Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Any smoke samples yet?


----------



## Pacoson71 (Jun 15, 2021)

Week 9ish


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 15, 2021)

My bubblegum, hairs are just starting to go orange a few at a time....i found if I dont count weeks, it goes faster - so week 6ish?


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Jun 16, 2021)

led1k said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Any smoke samples yet?


Thanks led1k! Oh yea, it's very tasty - loaded with terpenes. After a 3 week cure, I'm getting a pungent citrusy, fruity dank, an exotic taste that lasts throughout the whole joint. Very good flavor profile on the Critical HOG, I'd most definitely recommend this strain - easy to grow, very good stout structure, good yields and a good feeder, not picky at all. I'm so impressed, that I'm going to plant the rest of my pack and grow it a second time!


----------



## led1k (Jun 16, 2021)

GreenGuy_1995 said:


> Thanks led1k! Oh yea, it's very tasty - loaded with terpenes. After a 3 week cure, I'm getting a pungent citrusy, fruity dank, an exotic taste that lasts throughout the whole joint. Very good flavor profile on the Critical HOG, I'd most definitely recommend this strain - easy to grow, very good stout structure, good yields and a good feeder, not picky at all. I'm so impressed, that I'm going to plant the rest of my pack and grow it a second time!


Awesomeness! Keep 'em coming


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 17, 2021)

Heres a closer look at my bubblegum and my azure haze...around 6 weeks...expect them to go about 9, bubblegum maybe 8.5....and no they arent nanners on the azure haze, I inspected them fully and they are just burnt tips of leaves....these guys were both light and nute burned, its my 1st grow so ill just be happy to say I made it through.


----------



## Kerowacked (Jun 17, 2021)

Frostbite


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Ghandez (Jun 17, 2021)

Gelato 41, 3 weeks of actual flowering.


----------



## OgMan101 (Jun 17, 2021)

Ghandez said:


> Gelato 41, 3 weeks of actual flowering.
> 
> View attachment 4925621
> View attachment 4925623


Which breeder


----------



## Ghandez (Jun 18, 2021)

Just from an Aussie seed bank. So can't really tell where it's actually from. 




OgMan101 said:


> Which breeder


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jun 18, 2021)

More of the blue widow


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Jun 18, 2021)

Not gonna beat a lot of y'all, but my best effort from Ethos


----------



## ElGrandeMongo (Jun 18, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> Not gonna beat a lot of y'all,
> 
> View attachment 4926093


Who're you kidding. Can't get much frostier can it?


----------



## TheEggMan123 (Jun 18, 2021)

EndGreedMakeSeeds said:


> Not gonna beat a lot of y'all, but my best effort from Ethos
> 
> View attachment 4926093


What flavor ?


----------



## ebcrew (Jun 18, 2021)

Kerowacked said:


> FrostbiteView attachment 4925569


you win


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Jun 18, 2021)

TheEggMan123 said:


> What flavor ?


Temple Kush F3 x Wedding Cake from a multipack


----------



## hilltopblazer (Jun 18, 2021)

You guys are blowing me away! I'm carving my Bootleg trying to keep up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2021)

I know it's not as frosty as some of the ice  on this thread but here are mine coming to the end of week 9.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 20, 2021)

Here’s some snaks from mosca after sitting in jars almost 3 weeks. The breeders description is spot on smells sweet danky gas and taste like…hell the shit taste like sunset sherbet but gassier. What’s even better is her sister that’s hanging now looks and smells the same


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 20, 2021)

I have a few Wedding Cake x Dosidos testers from Heisenbeans going atm. Smells like ripe fruit and skunk with a nice hint of cake. I want to eat the buds they smell so good 

This is @ 6 weeks


----------



## GreenGuy_1995 (Jun 22, 2021)

This is Barney's Farm Triple Cheese - this was a runt that didn't keep up, I was going to let her dry out and die in her 1 gallon but I ended up feeling sorry for her and transplanted to a 3 gallon pot and let her do her thing.. 

She kinda leafy, but very sticky and stinky.. smells like melon with some rotten cheese mixed in..


----------



## ricman (Jun 22, 2021)

Pineapple Chunk....2 weeks into curing


----------



## Devils34 (Jun 23, 2021)

A couple shots of Bubblegum S1....not as frosty as you guys, but for my 1st grow im extremely happy with this plant....ive made many mistakes and she has kept forgiving me....giving off extremely sweet smells of bubblegum....my photography sucks but these buds shine at me like diamonds, loaded with trichs....

Theres a dispensary near me that has bubblegum and its my favorite strain in our med program for taste, high and up there in potency too (27-28% thc) and this smells exactly like their version! Theres goes for $480 an ounce though


----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Jun 23, 2021)

She’s a little over 30 days into flower…


----------



## ebcrew (Jun 24, 2021)

Exotic Genetix - Cocobamba 3 Females, 3 different phenos. This one is my personal favorite so far. Still a few weeks to go.


----------



## darkzero2 (Jun 25, 2021)

Black Rhino Kush end of week 8


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jun 26, 2021)

GDP cut I lost


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jun 28, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Noble Genetics - Dragon Funk
> View attachment 4876874


Noble genetics ehhh.


----------



## HarvestingNdn (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi all, this is a random bag seed I cloned from my first run.


----------



## HarvestingNdn (Jul 3, 2021)

Another random bag seed I cloned from my first run. Still a couple weeks left on these girls I do believe.


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jul 5, 2021)

Day 58 of flower, 72 days since 12/12 switch. 

GDP


NYC Diesel


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 5, 2021)

Alctrz8849 said:


> Day 58 of flower, 72 days since 12/12 switch.
> 
> GDP
> View attachment 4937384
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Alctrz8849 (Jul 5, 2021)

colocowboy said:


> Nice!


Thanks! Can't wait for them to be done! Still a lot of clear trichs but I'm seeing some more cloudiness and some amber so I hope no more than another week or two but I'm in no rush.


----------



## budofgreen (Jul 5, 2021)

Purple Tahoe. Chop in 2 weeks.


----------



## ZuuTeD614 (Jul 6, 2021)

Day 38 into flower, they are getting frosty. Strain type is Sweet Tooth x Gorilla Glue from Dutch Seeds.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 8, 2021)

Wedding Cake f4 #2 - SeedJunky


Mint Julep #4 - Thunderfudge


----------



## freemancat (Jul 8, 2021)

Red hot cookies


----------



## cooleyhigh (Jul 8, 2021)

More Cowbell (Bodhi Seeds) Day 63 trich check


----------



## numberfour (Jul 9, 2021)

Demo - Chuckers Gear


----------



## the native (Jul 13, 2021)

gelato og seedsman. day 50 from flip.no-till water only. not super frosty but happy so far.still a novice Gardner


----------



## BigRed469 (Jul 13, 2021)

Some Durban Tropegranate at about 38 days since flip


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 14, 2021)

Think I forgot to post these here- this a a favorite of mine right now, wyeast farms sour secret(forza sour x the menthol). Stinks of gas and old school sour with sweet gelato notes on the backend. Finished in 60- 65 days tops. Most in 60 days.


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 14, 2021)

Bubblegum S1 shes my tiny frosty sweet terpy bitch lol


Azure Haze shes starting to go blue-purple with hues throughout the main cola....starting to frost a lot more recently too...blueberry terps like crazy too.


----------



## OgMan101 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jul 15, 2021)

My clone only of French Macaron


----------



## Goodshit97 (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## madvillian420 (Jul 15, 2021)

Cannarado 7 Sins (Fatso x Birthday Cake) Ill take better pics when its dry, i chopped shortly after taking this pic


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 16, 2021)

Dinafem Blue Widow Day 45 Flower



Dinafem White Siberian Day 42 Flower


----------



## North... (Jul 16, 2021)

Lilac diesel


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 16, 2021)

Karma - Radorose

 TGA -Locomotion 

 TGA - locomotion

400w MH.


----------



## darkzero2 (Jul 17, 2021)

Black Rhino Kush harvested week 11


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 17, 2021)

Runtz @ 7-weeks, mmm love the smell of this strain..


----------



## the native (Jul 17, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> Runtz @ 7-weeks, mmm love the smell of this strain..
> 
> View attachment 4946149


that looks mean az


----------



## PJ Diaz (Jul 17, 2021)

the native said:


> that looks mean az


I swear, if this strain smokes as nice as she smells, I can throw my other cuts away and not look back.


----------



## the native (Jul 17, 2021)

yesss. I have the same issue, glad I mad a cut from each one. looks nice brutha.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 18, 2021)

PJ Diaz said:


> I swear, if this strain smokes as nice as she smells, I can throw my other cuts away and not look back.


Those are big word coming from you!


----------



## BigRed469 (Jul 21, 2021)

An updated Durban Tropegranate shot. About 2.5 weeks till chop. She's fast, frosty, and piney. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 22, 2021)

BigRed469 said:


> An updated Durban Tropegranate shot. About 2.5 weeks till chop. She's fast, frosty, and piney. Definitely a keeper. View attachment 4948594


That looks INCREDIBLE


----------



## BigRed469 (Jul 22, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> That looks INCREDIBLE


Thanks. This will be my second harvest since starting back up after about a 7 year hiatus. I think I've definitely found one of my keepers.


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 22, 2021)

Let me get home and break out the Xmas tree snow spray


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 25, 2021)

Just chopped Bubblegum S1 and Azure Haze!

I accidently broke this nug off the bubblegum while drying, so i trimmed it a bit (1st nug ive ever trimmed) and am gonna use it as my sample nug to test out.....reeks of bubblegum


----------



## Leeski (Jul 25, 2021)

Mimosa evo @ wk5 smells like mangos and tangerines


----------



## zypheruk (Jul 26, 2021)

Dinafem White Siberian about day 45 flower. Quick dried for a little sample and getting photos of still has a few mor weeks to go.


----------



## SBBCal (Jul 26, 2021)

Humboldt Seed Company - Jelly Rancher - day 47 .
-blueberry Fun Dip / cotton candy terps-
Newer strain, first run  hsc says 45 day flower, hoping for 55-60








Product Review: Jelly Rancher - Humboldt Seed Company


Product Review: Jelly Rancher They say the grass is always greener on the other side. Well, flip that by planting Jelly Rancher this season and make your neighbours jealous as this vigorous, fast flowering strain blows their minds with gorgeous sparkly buds. Jelly Rancher was discovered during




humboldtseedcompany.com


----------



## Devils34 (Jul 26, 2021)

Freshly harvested and trimmed:

Bubblegum S1 (csi humboldt):


Azure Haze (JD Short/DJ Short/2nd Generation):


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 26, 2021)

This OGKB-leaning Peanut Butter Breath is ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE. Yield is gona suck, but the terp profile is perfect. The other pheno easily has 3 weeks to go, this one I might chop this weekend!


----------



## Smoker2 (Jul 27, 2021)

*Mix-M9 (NL5xBlueberry) F1's....
*


----------



## Smoker2 (Jul 27, 2021)

*Mix-M134 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClementine)....*


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## swedsteven (Jul 27, 2021)

Banana kush 
From canuk

42 days from flip


----------



## Porky1982 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Smoker2 (Jul 28, 2021)

*Mix-M29 (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost)....
*


----------



## North... (Jul 28, 2021)

White Wedding


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## zypheruk (Jul 28, 2021)

Dinafem Blue Widow Day 57 Flower Harvest Bud At Wife Friendly Stage ie speedy 28/07/2021


----------



## itslogics (Jul 28, 2021)

501st OG at 36 days.


----------



## swedsteven (Jul 29, 2021)

Bruce banner
Day 45

. is getting angry !


----------



## TheCropMan (Jul 29, 2021)

Mach1


----------



## Smoker2 (Jul 31, 2021)

*Mix-M120 (PeyotePurplexStrawberryFrost) F1....  *50days

*Cut at 55days....
*


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 1, 2021)

Bubblegum S1 (csi humboldt)


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 3, 2021)

Outdoor light depped started first week of july!  

*Barneys Farm Runtz Muffin *


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 3, 2021)

Starburst


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 3, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JustBlazin (Aug 3, 2021)

Mandarin cookies


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Aug 7, 2021)

top plant is bubble bomb and the bottom is Mk-Ultra x Bubblegum


----------



## JohnnyGanjaSeeds (Aug 7, 2021)

Gorilla glue. First grow.


----------



## SBBCal (Aug 7, 2021)

HSC -jelly ranchers
Just took em down f59


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 7, 2021)

I just had to.


----------



## GrowdoBaggins (Aug 7, 2021)

God's Poison, Jordan of the Islands.


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 8, 2021)

Gelato week 5-6


----------



## Smoker2 (Aug 8, 2021)

*Mix-M47 (SCDCxBB)x(NL5xBB)....  
*


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 8, 2021)

I didnt grow this....but not only is this GDP i purchased an oz of frosty as fuck, its 99% purple too!


----------



## MisterKister (Aug 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I just had to. View attachment 4960505


Damn and I thought I grew big buds I am humbled by your presence sir


----------



## BigSsecrets (Aug 8, 2021)

Hubba bubba week 7ish


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Aug 9, 2021)

My frostiest to date. Purple Punch auto 7 days into cure


----------



## TXskunkKush (Aug 9, 2021)

207 Sour Diesel Auto


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Aug 9, 2021)

Novice grow of Skywalker OG from Nirvana seeds going in the desk top vaporizer using 2 gal turkey bag! Mmmmm


Figured I would represent some mid grade frost with some low grade photos.


----------



## Rdubz (Aug 9, 2021)

7 ish weeks , just some bag seed nothing special. They still look like they got some kick .


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 9, 2021)

If using a phone camera, when they struggle with focusing on the background try switching to “portrait mode” and it will let you pick the foreground and blur back the rest


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## ricman (Aug 10, 2021)

Pineapple Chunk week 7 of flower


----------



## amateurbuds (Aug 10, 2021)

This is a Gelato Autoflower from ILGM, being grown outdoors. Still has a couple weeks left.


----------



## Smoker2 (Aug 11, 2021)

*Mix-23 (M39xShish99) 65days....  

Cut at 65days....*drying nicely
**


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 13, 2021)

Str8 Smokin said:


> here's one 4 u!!!


Nice shot!


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 13, 2021)

Smoker2 said:


> *Mix-23 (M39xShish99) 65days....
> View attachment 4963080View attachment 4963079View attachment 4963078View attachment 4963081
> Cut at 65days....*drying nicely
> *View attachment 4963083View attachment 4963084*


Nice!!!!


----------



## xox (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## swedsteven (Aug 14, 2021)

Day 62 from 12/12

Peace


----------



## Smoker2 (Aug 14, 2021)

*Mix-S118 (M39xSourGrape)x(RedVineKush).... 

Cut at 55days.... 
*


----------



## ricman (Aug 14, 2021)

I accidentally snapped a small branch the other day...hung it up to dry for a few days...Pineapple Chunk....she is beautiful...frosty and sticky!!!!


----------



## Aapoo (Aug 15, 2021)

ricman said:


> I accidentally snapped a small branch the other day...hung it up to dry for a few days...Pineapple Chunk....she is beautiful...frosty and sticky!!!!
> View attachment 4965487View attachment 4965488


Beautiful!


----------



## Fatleg77 (Aug 15, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> My frostiest to date. Purple Punch auto 7 days into cure


I'm finishing up that strain from Barney's Farm how many days did yours go?


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Aug 15, 2021)

Fatleg77 said:


> I'm finishing up that strain from Barney's Farm how many days did yours go?


87 or 88 days I think if I remember


----------



## MustGro (Aug 15, 2021)

xox said:


> View attachment 4964862


Beautiful colour. You mind sharing what variety and breeder with us. I could use buds that colour myself.


----------



## Fatleg77 (Aug 15, 2021)

GreenBean 420 said:


> 87 or 88 days I think if I remember


Cool I'm on 81 and probably have 2 weeks to go at least


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2021)

StarDawg IX


And holy hell does this page take forever to load, lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 15, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> StarDawg IX
> View attachment 4965846
> 
> And holy hell does this page take forever to load, lol.


I have some StarDawg crosses upstairs I need to consider popping  yours is so lovely it makes me want to hurry up


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I have some StarDawg crosses upstairs I need to consider popping  yours is so lovely it makes me want to hurry up


Do it!
I found that from a pack and a half of Top Dawg. Its probably one of my most potent seed finds. I still have a few seeds remaining from the second pack. One day I'll get to them and hopefully make some F2s.


----------



## Wayne55 (Aug 15, 2021)

Decently frosty, but I also just like the picture.
Grape pupil v2.

Vaped, it tastes like grape candy or some had a green lifesaver flavor.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2021)

Wayne55 said:


> View attachment 4965894
> Decently frosty, but I also just like the picture.
> Grape pupil v2.
> 
> Vaped, it tastes like grape candy or some had a green lifesaver flavor.


That looks like a piece of art! Beautiful


----------



## Wayne55 (Aug 15, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> That looks a piece of art! Beautiful


Very kind, thank you!


----------



## Smoker2 (Aug 19, 2021)

*Mix-M134 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClementine)....



*


----------



## newcayney2008 (Aug 19, 2021)

Here's some pretty Frosty pictures of my Bruce Banger fast.


----------



## Bpk420 (Aug 19, 2021)

New pheno I found of gods space needle frosty af and a distinctive flavor


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Aug 20, 2021)

Smoker2 said:


> *Mix-M134 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClementine)....
> View attachment 4968252View attachment 4968256View attachment 4968258
> View attachment 4968260
> View attachment 4968259
> View attachment 4968266*


It’s like some freakish Halloween monster, especially from above. But in the best way possible.


----------



## magnetik (Aug 20, 2021)

Peyote Gorilla - recycled twice over supersoil with NFTG amendments.. hit hard with UVA+B.


----------



## yinyang814 (Aug 20, 2021)

Pretty proud of my 2nd attempt to grow random bagseed, 1st time with coco dtw. I just wish I knew what strain this might be


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 20, 2021)

A little update on the 
*Barneys Farm Runtz Muffin
*


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 20, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> A little update on the
> *Barneys Farm Runtz Muffin
> View attachment 4969152*


Thats a mean looking spider on there!.....my 1 and only grow I had a couple spiders on my plants.....i just moved 3 plants into my flower tent and there were a few more spiders in the tent.....i feel theyre good luck!


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 20, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Thats a mean looking spider on there!.....my 1 and only grow I had a couple spiders on my plants.....i just moved 3 plants into my flower tent and there were a few more spiders in the tent.....i feel theyre good luck!


Her name is Sammy the Slayer!  She been just kickin it on this plant all summer long. She specializes in eating fungas knats and the likes of!


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 20, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Her name is Sammy the Slayer!  She been just kickin it on this plant all summer long. She specializes in eating fungas knats and the likes of!


I had a big girl in my tent that ate another big spider as theyre were wolf spiders trying to get to moist soil.....i ended up killing her....but had an unknown type of spider that was almost silver in color webbing all over my plants, must have either had a few babies or invited some friends over because I kept it in the tent after my grow and now I spotted at least 3 silver spiders in there now lol they'll have some fun spinning webs on my Amnesia Hazy Jones, shes gonna be a big plant i feel, same with my granddaddy purple, although I expect her to get wider not much taller.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 20, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> I had a big girl in my tent that ate another big spider as theyre were wolf spiders trying to get to moist soil.....i ended up killing her....but had an unknown type of spider that was almost silver in color webbing all over my plants, must have either had a few babies or invited some friends over because I kept it in the tent after my grow and now I spotted at least 3 silver spiders in there now lol they'll have some fun spinning webs on my Amnesia Hazy Jones, shes gonna be a big plant i feel, same with my granddaddy purple, although I expect her to get wider not much taller.


Yeah I have them nasty wolf spiders around here to. They definitely are not welcome in my garden, as they are carnivorous and eat beneficial spiders, Like Sammy the Slaya!!

The Bird is for the nasty looking spider BTW, lol.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 20, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


Smoker2 said:


> *Mix-M134 (M39xSourGrape)x(SCDCxClementine)....
> View attachment 4968252View attachment 4968256View attachment 4968258
> View attachment 4968260
> View attachment 4968259
> View attachment 4968266*


Oh, So Dark and mysterious looking!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 21, 2021)

8 days of 12/12 on my blue dream


----------



## Smoker2 (Aug 21, 2021)

GreenestBasterd said:


> It’s like some freakish Halloween monster, especially from above. But in the best way possible.


Hi GreenestBasterd Thanks 
I saw 4 girls of the mix-m134 
and just her with the dark Purple color
I will show you one of her sister

*Mix-M134A (M39XSourGrape)x(SCDCxBlueBerry)....  *


----------



## Smoker2 (Aug 21, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Oh, So Dark and mysterious looking!


Hi Zephyrs Thanks
the sister of the sister

*Mix-M134D (M39XSourGrape)x(SCDCxBlueBerry).... 


*


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 22, 2021)

Holy grail


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 22, 2021)

Blue gelato


----------



## jeepster1993 (Aug 27, 2021)

Blue dream
Not quite 3 weeks at 12/12.


----------



## Devils34 (Aug 27, 2021)

TheCropMan said:


> Holy grail


Is that holy grail Kush or mr nice's holy grail widow?


----------



## TheCropMan (Aug 27, 2021)

Devils34 said:


> Is that holy grail Kush or mr nice's holy grail widow?


Holy grail kush


----------



## WintersBones (Aug 27, 2021)

Purple Scoops by RocbudInc. 3 month cure.


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 27, 2021)

WintersBones said:


> Purple Scoops by RocbudInc. 3 month cure.
> View attachment 4974332View attachment 4974335


Can I have a scoop of it? JK, That look yummy on a 3 month cure


----------



## DrGonzo13 (Aug 28, 2021)

Black Eyed Katy and it's my first grow and all organic no nutrients harvesting today but I just wanted to see how you all think about it


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 28, 2021)

DrGonzo13 said:


> Black Eyed Katy and it's my first grow and all organic no nutrients harvesting today but I just wanted to see how you all think about it


She's cute and all, but she really would be a Looker, had you given her another 3-4 weeks. And some nutrients never hurt either.


----------



## DavoeNZ (Aug 28, 2021)

Unknown strain. Nice smoke though.


----------



## DrGonzo13 (Aug 29, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> She's cute and all, but she really would be a Looker, had you given her another 3-4 weeks. And some nutrients never hurt either.


Those pics are from 9 days ago and it's definitely ready now and now that I've got my first grow under my belt and have the confidence boost I needed. And I still have 2 seeds left of the same strain so the next one will be given nutrients and I just wanted to make it through a grow n now it's time to start to expand my knowledge and the benefits of using nutrients and fertilizers and especially during flowering. Any help on what brands or other key factors when using nutes? 
This is a picture from 2 days ago and the other pictures in the other thread are from August 13th


----------



## Zephyrs (Aug 29, 2021)

DrGonzo13 said:


> Those pics are from 9 days ago and it's definitely ready now and now that I've got my first grow under my belt and have the confidence boost I needed. And I still have 2 seeds left of the same strain so the next one will be given nutrients and I just wanted to make it through a grow n now it's time to start to expand my knowledge and the benefits of using nutrients and fertilizers and especially during flowering. Any help on what brands or other key factors when using nutes?
> This is a picture from 2 days ago and the other pictures in the other thread are from August 13th


I use dry nutrients. The line I've been using the last few years is the Roots Organics Uprising dry nute line. I just top dress every 2-3 weeks. I use the grow, foundation,and bloom. And also worm castings as well. Along with molasses water every other watering. It's a super simple way to keep your plants happy and healthy.


----------



## Puofke (Aug 30, 2021)

Around 9week, do-si-dos. Second overall growth.


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 1, 2021)

Tomorrow morning is Chop Day for this one!


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 2, 2021)

She got Axed this morning! Oh boy, she yummy smelling!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 3, 2021)

Another week along. Not quite a month of 12/12. 
Blue dream.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 3, 2021)

This is the whole tent. 2 smallish plants. 
my little 2x2 tent i keep in a clothes closet.


----------



## Dj. (Sep 3, 2021)

Gas Powered Sherb (GPS) X Blueberry Muffins : By okie and bean.

Gonna let her run another few weeks see if these hairs will turn for me.


----------



## Smoker2 (Sep 3, 2021)

*EvilQueen....*


----------



## Zephyrs (Sep 3, 2021)

Smoker2 said:


> *EvilQueen....*
> View attachment 4979008
> View attachment 4979007


Damn, That Evil bitch is frosty looking.


----------



## Smoker2 (Sep 3, 2021)

Zephyrs said:


> Damn, That Evil bitch is frosty looking.


Hi @Zephyrs Yes the EvilFrosBitch very potent





*EvilQueen....*


----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 3, 2021)

Picture quality is low as the original is on another memory card.


----------



## yummy fur (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Sep 5, 2021)

Just starting to frost up going into week 5

Another Skywalker OG run from nirvana seeds!


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 5, 2021)

So…
I we t to the local dispensary to get some edibles. 
picked up some smoke. Its cheap. 
this is what mid grade retail pot looks like. 
it tastes like it looks… harsh.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Rurumo (Sep 6, 2021)

I never post in this thread because I'm so bad at pics with my shaky hands, but I managed to take a clear one. PLEASE ignore the little cooked spots from my AC dying (I bought 2 new window units for redundancy):

Strawberry Mist-Old School Genetics 7 weeks


----------



## MustGro (Sep 6, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> View attachment 4980823


Nice colours, looks real dense! Old fans are in nice shape too. Jealous.


----------



## indawindica (Sep 6, 2021)

Garden of greens Phantom cookies domina. End of week 8.


----------



## Faithster88 (Sep 6, 2021)

Neapolitan swirl - Clearwater genetics


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 7, 2021)

Today is one month at 12/12. 
So far so good.


----------



## Liamboii22 (Sep 7, 2021)

Zoom in on her sexy come to daddy


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 7, 2021)

Chemdog and Chemical Fire


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Sep 7, 2021)

Smoker2 said:


> Hi @Zephyrs Yes the EvilFrosBitch very potent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subcool said "when you walk in your garden n all your leaves are doin this... 'arms up n out'...you nailed it"


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 7, 2021)

Some  White Russian


----------



## Hieronymus (Sep 7, 2021)

My first attempt.


----------



## buckaclark (Sep 7, 2021)

Hieronymus said:


> View attachment 4982152View attachment 4982153
> My first attempt.


Very Good


----------



## Deusracing (Sep 8, 2021)

Some 57 day goodies. Multi strain grow. Cali lightworks 500 extreme with uvb


----------



## Smoker2 (Sep 8, 2021)

*StrawberryFrost....  

*


----------



## Deusracing (Sep 9, 2021)

Some sfv California lightworks 500 extreme baby


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 10, 2021)

33 days at 12/12.


----------



## ricman (Sep 10, 2021)

Pineapple Chunk trimmed up and ready for a cure.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 10, 2021)

Green Crack 
Day 60


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2021)

yinyang814 said:


> View attachment 4969079
> Pretty proud of my 2nd attempt to grow random bagseed, 1st time with coco dtw. I just wish I knew what strain this might be


looks like a purple peyote i was running,


----------



## xox (Sep 11, 2021)

smells like berries why cant the internet have scratch and sniff lol


----------



## Smokeyluna1620 (Sep 12, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> View attachment 4979144
> Picture quality is low as the original is on another memory card.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Sep 12, 2021)

More Green Crack frostiness
Day 61


----------



## Dank Bongula (Sep 12, 2021)

Some glow in the dark Frosted Skywalker that just got the chop yesterday.


----------



## Hash Hound (Sep 16, 2021)

Turkish Cookies will most likely get chopped tomorrow.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 17, 2021)

Another week along for the blue dream. 
About 40 days at 12/12 and the light turned up full.


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 17, 2021)

Kandy Kush day 32 of flower


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 17, 2021)

Melonsicle day 32 of flower


----------



## MisterKister (Sep 17, 2021)

Mk-Ultra day 32 of flower


----------



## FolderBro (Sep 18, 2021)

First grow using bag seed. Almost 10 weeks in to flower. Starting to see the finish line. Feelsgoodman.


----------



## 517redeye (Sep 25, 2021)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Purple Haze from ILGM was some of the frostiest I’ve grown. I’ve heard this isn’t the “real” Purple Haze, but it is the same cross (Purple Thai x Haze). I can’t wait to grow some more of this and want to grow some outside because the plants just didn’t want to stop stretching in flower.
> View attachment 4514190


looks damn good though . ive only came across some legit purple haze smoke .. i would definitely be getting a real deal cut if i ever get the chance


----------



## jeepster1993 (Sep 25, 2021)

My blue dream another week into it. 
I figure 2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 25, 2021)

Mint Julep #4
(Mint Chocolate Chip x Kosher Kush f2)



Cookie leaner and one of the best tasting strains I'm running.


----------



## tuksu6000 (Sep 26, 2021)

Purple punch from Barney`s farm, harvested yesterday:


----------



## Leeski (Sep 26, 2021)

Mimosa evo after 6wk cure


----------



## Indfireguy (Sep 27, 2021)

Critical Jack. Getting close.


----------



## LEROY_JENKlNS (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## JakeDaniels (Sep 29, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...





chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## resinhead (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Billytheluther (Sep 29, 2021)

resinhead said:


> View attachment 4998180


What strain is that resinhead


----------



## Tolerance Break (Sep 29, 2021)

White widow has the purple, Blue berry is crispy but mostly green, both on week 8 of flower


----------



## resinhead (Sep 29, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> What strain is that resinhead





Billytheluther said:


> What strain is that resinhead


Tester branches different phenos of pure michigan 2.0


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 29, 2021)

Good I got two those in seedling stage


----------



## Marla 420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Slurricane week 8. Clone courtesy of Dividedsky.


----------



## Marla 420 (Sep 30, 2021)

Dolato 8 weeks, Smells like Pine Fuel. Clone curtesy of Dividedsky. Thanks Divided.


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## led1k (Oct 1, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> View attachment 4999483


Gorgeous!

What strain please?


----------



## JakeDaniels (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## JakeDaniels (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## JakeDaniels (Oct 1, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> View attachment 4999483


Beautiful colours!


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 1, 2021)

JakeDaniels said:


> Beautiful colours!


Thanks! BLux strips make it easier to take pics, still gotta fiddle with the white balance a bit until its close to neutral


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 1, 2021)

led1k said:


> What strain please?


Pretty sure...that one is Farmhouse Studio's Sugar Coat
The one above that was the keeper looks similar to his advertisement bellow, took a couple packs to find though:

The rejects had a more open bud structure that would be good for hash but I don't mess with that much, all but one were quite frosty.


----------



## T Ray (Oct 1, 2021)

Few of my favorites. Been a minute since I’ve been active but this was always one of my favorite threads.


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Indfireguy (Oct 3, 2021)

A week older and pretty much ready for harvest IMO. So I’ll give it another week. Lol


----------



## lunari (Oct 4, 2021)

Barney's Farm Triple Cheese day 60 of flower


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Growerguy143 (Oct 4, 2021)

End of week 8 on some blue dream


----------



## T Ray (Oct 5, 2021)

This was a starwreck x JTR I had for a few runs. It was covered in trich’s. The yield was the only thing it was lacking.


----------



## led1k (Oct 5, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> View attachment 5002689


What plant is that gorgeous bud a part of?


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## XtraGood (Oct 5, 2021)

led1k said:


> What plant is that gorgeous bud a part of?


Same Sugar Coat as the earlier one.


----------



## jeepster1993 (Oct 6, 2021)

A month of flower.


----------



## led1k (Oct 6, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> Same Sugar Coat as the earlier one.


I'm in LOVE! 

I searched and found several links... who did you get yours from?


----------



## Goodshit97 (Oct 6, 2021)

Gorilla glue fem 7 weeks into flower.


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 6, 2021)

led1k said:


> I'm in LOVE!
> 
> I searched and found several links... who did you get yours from?


If you hunt down @shwale on instagram DON'T DM him, his email is in his profile. He may still have a newsletter and/or be willing to figure something out over emails, feel free to let him know my pics on RIU got you headed his way. He's a way better photographer than I am, his zoom shots/videos on IG are worth checking out even if you don't plan on buying anything. 

Tip: those sugar coats are difficult to hunt relative to a lot of his other stuff, all of which has been quite nice in my limited experience.

There's a "Farmhouse Genetics" and Shwale's "Farmhouse Studio Genetics", two separate breeders, to get ahead of some probable confusion.


----------



## T Ray (Oct 6, 2021)

Some macro frost Cuvee.


----------



## led1k (Oct 7, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> If you hunt down @shwale on instagram DON'T DM him, his email is in his profile. He may still have a newsletter and/or be willing to figure something out over emails, feel free to let him know my pics on RIU got you headed his way. He's a way better photographer than I am, his zoom shots/videos on IG are worth checking out even if you don't plan on buying anything.
> 
> Tip: those sugar coats are difficult to hunt relative to a lot of his other stuff, all of which has been quite nice in my limited experience.
> 
> There's a "Farmhouse Genetics" and Shwale's "Farmhouse Studio Genetics", two separate breeders, to get ahead of some probable confusion.


Any chance you have preserved those genes? S1's or clones?


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 7, 2021)

led1k said:


> Any chance you have preserved those genes? S1's or clones?


That'd be new territory for me, but I've thought about selfing and fem crossing the mothers, they're still around. Probably be a few months before I have enough time to think about doing that though, too many projects in the air atm.


----------



## led1k (Oct 8, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> That'd be new territory for me, but I've thought about selfing and fem crossing the mothers, they're still around. Probably be a few months before I have enough time to think about doing that though, too many projects in the air atm.


Hurry if you can. That bud is too beautiful not to make more!


----------



## stay_at_home_grower (Oct 8, 2021)

Some of my frostiest so far! Dosido.


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Oct 8, 2021)

Just coming up to 18 days budding. Gonna be one frosty mofo when done!

RocBud - Grape Mints (wedding cake x grape rolex)


----------



## lunari (Oct 8, 2021)

Here's an update on my Barney's Farm Triple Cheese


----------



## Wattzzup (Oct 8, 2021)

Shout out to @bk78

I would not have even tried coco. First coco grow

ILGM Bruce banner


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 8, 2021)

Some Kandy Kush


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 8, 2021)

Melonsicle with the pink trichs!


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 8, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Check out mine Ace of  Spades, Sour Og, Girl Scoutcookie


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (Oct 8, 2021)

Mac1 day 34


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Mac1 day 34
> View attachment 5005780


Sweet. I really have to do an indoor again. Get some crust going.


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 8, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Sweet. I really have to do an indoor again. Get some crust going.


My bad mines is outdoor. Those indoor one look like


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 8, 2021)

Mad878 said:


> My bad mines is outdoor. Those indoor one look like


Mine are out. I'm nicer and grow prettier indoors. Just stepped on these at about 8'. LOL.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Oct 9, 2021)

Some Gelato anyone?
The middle pic is Critical Kush.


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 9, 2021)

Mad878 said:


> Check out mine Ace of  Spades, Sour Og, Girl Scoutcookie


How’s the terps on the sour?


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 9, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> How’s the terps on the sour?


Still a couple of weeks to go


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 9, 2021)

Petrol Skunk, Old School Genetics. Trying to get better pics, I'm terrible with lighting!


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 9, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> View attachment 5006222
> Petrol Skunk, Old School Genetics. Trying to get better pics, I'm terrible with lighting!


Nice


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 9, 2021)

Mad878 said:


> Still a couple of weeks to goView attachment 5006086


So it’s doesn’t smell?


----------



## Cannafan17 (Oct 10, 2021)

Not sure the strain but I wanna play too! 
First grow so I just used Both random seeds, seems like I got me an indy and a sativa though!

Bout 2 -3 wks left til choppy choppy


----------



## Mari.baba (Oct 10, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


Wait until it’s dried and cured


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 10, 2021)

Cannafan17 said:


> Not sure the strain but I wanna play too!
> First grow so I just used Both random seeds, seems like I got me an indy and a sativa though!
> 
> Bout 2 -3 wks left til choppy choppy


That’s has a solid month left?


----------



## Cannafan17 (Oct 10, 2021)

Based on how it's been going, about 2 weeks maybe for the indica, the sativa... give another maybe week or 2 on top of that? 

I germinated the seeda June 1st, planted June 7th, and this is what you see. Theyve been outside the whole time.

But like I said before. This is my first try, so.. im just guessing at this point really


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 10, 2021)

Alien Sour Apple (Obsoul33t Genetics)....i scored a pack of this on sale for $40 because its got a terrible reputation for turning out a high percentage of males......1 seed popped, 1 female.....people say its a delicious sweet and sour apple taste with a sativa leaning high, but very strong indica effects as well.......my picture skills werent too good after taking some bong rips....but she looks great and hairs are just starting to turn orange


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## T Ray (Oct 11, 2021)

Cuvee


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## MisterKister (Oct 11, 2021)

Kandy Kush all jarred up...


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 11, 2021)

MisterKister said:


> View attachment 5007810
> Kandy Kush all jarred up...


Some sunset sherbet


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## tkufoS (Oct 12, 2021)

Lil retro porn of some bubba kush .


----------



## Hash Hound (Oct 12, 2021)

my legendary Widow at 7 weeks


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Goodshit97 (Oct 13, 2021)

Mad878 said:


> Check out mine Ace of  Spades, Sour Og, Girl Scoutcookie


Caterpillar egg in pic 2.


----------



## Dj. (Oct 13, 2021)

Blackberry Tart. Tony Greenhand Genetics 
Getting near the end now.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 13, 2021)

Here are a couple more from my last grow, breeder is Old School Genetics, first pic is Strawberry mist:

Next is Petrol Skunk (one of my favorite new strains):


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 13, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Here are a couple more from my last grow, breeder is Old School Genetics, first pic is Strawberry mist:
> View attachment 5008918
> Next is Petrol Skunk (one of my favorite new strains):
> View attachment 5008919


----------



## stay_at_home_grower (Oct 13, 2021)

Double DOSI


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 13, 2021)

How much longer anybody???


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 13, 2021)

Another Mac pic nom nom. Day 53


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 13, 2021)

Ace of spades


----------



## bk78 (Oct 14, 2021)

Stanky


----------



## led1k (Oct 14, 2021)

Dj. said:


> Blackberry Tart. Tony Greenhand Genetics
> Getting near the end now.
> 
> View attachment 5008890View attachment 5008889View attachment 5008888View attachment 5008887


That's gorgeous! I looked and of course they're out of stock...

Any idea if they will be available soon?


----------



## Oitsmefatbud (Oct 14, 2021)

My first grow (indoors )two beautiful lady's with some bling. How many weeks or days till harvest?0


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 14, 2021)

Oitsmefatbud said:


> My first grow (indoors )two beautiful lady's with some bling. How many weeks or days till harvest?View attachment 50094810View attachment 5009482


2-3 weeks


----------



## Dj. (Oct 14, 2021)

led1k said:


> That's gorgeous! I looked and of course they're out of stock...
> 
> Any idea if they will be available soon?


I do not. Got these awhile back but they do Bogo all the time so keep an eye out.

I see they have the peach tart tho which is this X purple peaches. Idk how that wouldn’t be fire. The nose of blackberry fills the room. Keeper I took turns black purple.


----------



## T Ray (Oct 14, 2021)

Qrazy train x dairy queen


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 15, 2021)

Excuse my terrible photography but this is Alien Sour Apple (Obsoul33t Genetics)


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 15, 2021)

The second monkey I just started cutting. Cold and wet set in today.


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 16, 2021)

Sugar Coat close to getting chopped


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 16, 2021)

Tried to take a better shot of alien sour apple....flash on and off


----------



## Usernamenobien (Oct 17, 2021)

Mainly GDP crosses that I've been working on.


----------



## BioScout (Oct 17, 2021)

hard to pick a photo.

This thread needs rules on Flashes, and on Zooming.


----------



## Plantinit (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## T Ray (Oct 17, 2021)

@BioScout

There are no prizes awarded therefore any picture is fine, but for those using flash, it isn’t a reliable way to show good pictures of frost in my experience.

There are many techniques to taking glamour shots on buds, but if you want them next level, leave your flash off and focus your light on the object you want in the shot to be showing off. As well as the genetics have to be top notch is the looks department.


That is no flash. Flash can’t get that quality of a shot in my experience. There is a constant light on that bud where I want it and thats why it looks so clean. I learned long ago from Subcool that a camera flash is much too harsh.

Zooming generally won’t work either but if you do make sure your camera is absolutely steady. And after the picture is taken, the more you crop it the shittier the quality unless you have a really high end camera that is macro capable which are expensive and beyond hobby level.

When a breeder wants a shot of their strain you’ve taken they want it in as highest quality as possible so less cropping is ideal.

It’s mostly bomb genetics and know how to properly light and background your pictures. Most high end camera phones can get pretty good quality pictures with the proper techniques and none are hard or expensive. Not up to the high end dslr level but plenty good to show off your girls.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Oct 17, 2021)

Wedding cake/gelato an Super Frosty it’s all good stuff. Seen some nice frost on here tonight.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 17, 2021)

BioScout said:


> hard to pick a photo.
> 
> This thread needs rules on Flashes, and on Zooming.
> 
> View attachment 5011598


As long as it’s yours,who cares


----------



## BioScout (Oct 18, 2021)

it is mine yo
Forgot to say strain, Pink Lemonade


----------



## Er3 (Oct 18, 2021)

*Mosca frosted Skywalker og auto*


----------



## Smokinggun (Oct 18, 2021)

Week 5 of flower, hope this frostiness continues.


----------



## Indfireguy (Oct 18, 2021)

Do Si Dos getting there….


----------



## Oitsmefatbud (Oct 18, 2021)

N


Mad878 said:


> 2-3 weeks


Ow


----------



## Greybush7387 (Oct 18, 2021)

XtraGood said:


> View attachment 5011241
> Sugar Coat close to getting chopped


Who bred this? Shits amazing


----------



## MisterKister (Oct 18, 2021)

T.h.seeds melonsicle


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 18, 2021)

Greybush7387 said:


> Who bred this? Shits amazing


Farmhouse Studio Genetics he's got some good stuff


----------



## T Ray (Oct 18, 2021)

Frost on frost.


----------



## Usernamenobien (Oct 19, 2021)

If we're doing dried buds:



It's purple somewhere under there.


----------



## bulletxs (Oct 19, 2021)

Terple17 hunted by BeLeaf, grown by me.


----------



## Devils34 (Oct 19, 2021)

Couple shots of my Alien Sour Apple, two different tops.



A shot of Amnesia Hazy Jones....doesnt look too frosty in this pic, but when i look at it in person, the nugs are almost silver at the bottom


This is supposedly GDP....got it from captain redbeard seeds....but everything about it screams sativa to me....its taller than the amnesia hazy Jones which is 80/20 sativa lol...but it looks nice and admittedly smells like GDP


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 19, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> So it’s doesn’t smell?


Here it is yesterday. How much longer do you think I have to go DrOgkush???


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 20, 2021)

Not done. Couple weeks


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 20, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Not done. Couple weeks


Thanks


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 20, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Not done. Couple weeks


I might have harvest one plant a lil early but it still bomb going to wait a couple of weeks for the pictures plants


----------



## Mad878 (Oct 22, 2021)

Here is a other plant I harvested. I think it’s done


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Failmore (Oct 23, 2021)

bulletxs said:


> Terple17 hunted by BeLeaf, grown by me.
> View attachment 5012940


Well done


----------



## JanisJ (Oct 23, 2021)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fordprefect42 (Oct 24, 2021)

I always love a chance to post bud porn

royal gorilla


----------



## GeneralTso (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Hash Hound (Oct 25, 2021)

Widow clone 8 weeks chopping tomorrow.


----------



## ricman (Oct 27, 2021)

Mimosa....smells like orange sherbet.


----------



## Porky1982 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## lusidghost (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## flipwon (Oct 29, 2021)

Square 1 genetics nana glue (GG4 x Banana Buttercups) in week 8.

Smells like sweet lemon pepper chicken wings tbh


----------



## Jerry Cush (Oct 31, 2021)

tuksu6000 said:


> Purple punch from Barney`s farm, harvested yesterday:
> View attachment 4995739


Good smoke? How long was flowering? (I have two seedlings)


----------



## tuksu6000 (Nov 1, 2021)

Jerry Cush said:


> Good smoke? How long was flowering? (I have two seedlings)


Smoke was nice and it tastes awesome. 
Flowering time was about 8 weeks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 1, 2021)

I've got a million of them!!!


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 1, 2021)

flipwon said:


> Square 1 genetics nana glue (GG4 x Banana Buttercups) in week 8.
> 
> Smells like sweet lemon pepper chicken wings tbh
> 
> View attachment 5019035


That's wild.


----------



## T Ray (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Mad878 (Nov 6, 2021)

Last three plants


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 6, 2021)

Throwback to one of my favorite pain relievers. Bodhis SSDD 
I really miss having this one around


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 6, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Throwback to one of my favorite pain relievers. Bodhis SSDD
> I really miss having this one around
> 
> 
> ...


I have SSD seeeds. Might grow one next outdoor. Space Monkey's are bit more skunk and numb. LOL.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 6, 2021)

I call this one Alec Baldwin because it will blow you and your friend away


----------



## Dank Bongula (Nov 6, 2021)

flipwon said:


> Square 1 genetics nana glue (GG4 x Banana Buttercups) in week 8.
> 
> Smells like sweet lemon pepper chicken wings tbh
> 
> View attachment 5019035


Anything I have ever seen that contains banana butter cups has been ridiculous.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have SSD seeeds. Might grow one next outdoor. Space Monkey's are bit more skunk and numb. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5023928View attachment 5023930


I have a bunch of those seeds myself somewhere...


----------



## HydroKid239 (Nov 7, 2021)

Dante’s Inferno week 3 of flower. 
This was taken after dry/trim & 4 weeks in a jar.


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yup they frosted up significantly last night lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 7, 2021)

flipwon said:


> Square 1 genetics nana glue (GG4 x Banana Buttercups) in week 8.
> 
> Smells like sweet lemon pepper chicken wings tbh
> 
> View attachment 5019035


HOLY SHIT 

That is absolutely stunning!! 

I really need to pop some seeds. Problem is I've been absent from the seed and strain review threads for few months and havent kept up with everyone. (I miss the Chuckers thread) 

These are from Square One? Do you know if anyone else is working that Banana Buttercups?


----------



## flipwon (Nov 7, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> That is absolutely stunning!!
> 
> ...


Yeah they're square 1. As of now I haven't heard of anyone else running them.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

flipwon said:


> Yeah they're square 1. As of now I haven't heard of anyone else running them.


Yea beautiful plant, nice job. Had me shopping for square1, couldn't find any.


----------



## flipwon (Nov 7, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Yea beautiful plant, nice job. Had me shopping for square1, couldn't find any.


You have to follow them on Instagram for drop times. They sell out in minutes usually... its kinda crazy tbh


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 7, 2021)

I told ya'll that I have a million of them


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 7, 2021)

Wedding Cake



Blueberry Shortcake - pollinated a lower branch with some pollen I collected from a male I had from a pack of Top Dawg Guava D


----------



## WintersBones (Nov 7, 2021)

Few different phenos of a Sweet Skunk x Haze F1 cross from Peakseedsbc.


----------



## T Ray (Nov 8, 2021)

Got some new things in the works. Looking for the total frost factory, but it has to have that nose too. Can’t be a “earthy” strain.

Latest thing I got going in the garden.



Just a tiny lower. When I pull her out I’ll get a full shoot and show what she can do. 

T Ray


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2021)

T Ray said:


> Got some new things in the works. Looking for the total frost factory, but it has to have that nose too. Can’t be a “earthy” strain.
> 
> Latest thing I got going in the garden.
> View attachment 5024656
> ...


Send me your earth!!! I love earthiness and it’s getting scarce.


----------



## T Ray (Nov 10, 2021)

As promised updated proper shot happened.

Sorry @colocowboy no earthy here. I’ll let you preserve that smell. If I find one with it all but has the earthy smell I’ll gladly help you out. Haha.

Platinum cooks



T Ray


----------



## Sirgrassalot (Nov 10, 2021)

Another peakster here. C99 x Time warp Northern lights


----------



## T Ray (Nov 15, 2021)

*Macro Monday 



T Ray*


----------



## ricman (Nov 16, 2021)

Mimosa.. week 8 of flower


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## thecosmicgoat (Nov 16, 2021)

Blue ice JOTI


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 17, 2021)

Hard to see any actual bud - just trichomes!

Rocbud Grape Mints


----------



## LewberDewber852 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 17, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Hard to see any actual bud - just trichomes!
> 
> Rocbud Grape Mints
> 
> View attachment 5030398


Frosteeee!!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 17, 2021)

LewberDewber852 said:


> View attachment 5030462View attachment 5030466


Chief Keef!!!


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 17, 2021)

i never miss a ocasion to show off this terpenado


----------



## supershitfuck (Nov 17, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Blueberry Shortcake - pollinated a lower branch with some pollen I collected from a male I had from a pack of Top Dawg Guava D


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 17, 2021)

Here’s a a bud I just took off the strain I call Alec Baldwin. It’s two landrace strains I crossed. I wanted a hash plant and this one’s perfect. It’s essentially all foxtails which is perfect because it breaks up in the dry ice process. I couldn’t get a close up because it’s too big for the pic.


----------



## ricman (Nov 21, 2021)

This is my "prized" pheno of Pineapple Chunk....These are a some of the buds i snipped this morning to check trichomes
under the microscope.


----------



## Failmore (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## DrOgkush (Nov 21, 2021)

Amnesia, okseeds, week 8 of flower


----------



## DrHill (Nov 24, 2021)

Ice Cream Man #5 finishing week 4


----------



## Grassizgreener (Nov 25, 2021)

Igfuti 1.1 from thegoat 
shoog pheno


----------



## When (Nov 25, 2021)

Slurricane#7 InHouse Genetics 
See Instagram @juymied


----------



## Milky Weed (Nov 25, 2021)

When said:


> Slurricane#7 InHouse Genetics
> See Instagram @juymied
> 
> View attachment 5035145


I want to live in it


----------



## led1k (Nov 25, 2021)

When said:


> Slurricane#7 InHouse Genetics
> See Instagram @juymied
> 
> View attachment 5035145


So many trichs it looks like a disease. One I want badly!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2021)

When said:


> Slurricane#7 InHouse Genetics
> See Instagram @juymied
> 
> View attachment 5035145


Winter Wonderland


----------



## zzyx (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## numberfour (Nov 25, 2021)

Pirate Milk #4 - TikiMadman
(Cereal Milk x Candy Rain)

Creamy tropical fresh fruits nose from this strain which goes straight into the flavour


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 25, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Pirate Milk #4 - TikiMadman
> (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain)
> View attachment 5035251
> Creamy tropical fresh fruits nose from this strain which goes straight into the flavour


Wtf?!??!?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Wtf?!??!?


That shit right there??? That's like some Magnum Opus bud right there!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2021)

numberfour said:


> Pirate Milk #4 - TikiMadman
> (Cereal Milk x Candy Rain)
> View attachment 5035251
> Creamy tropical fresh fruits nose from this strain which goes straight into the flavour


Looks like you sprinkled it with some Griselda Blanco/Pablo Escobar old school coke!!! That HAS TO BE SOME FIRE!!!


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 25, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> I want to live in it


I want to swim in the trichs like Scrooge Mcduck!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 25, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> I want to swim in the trichs like Scrooge Mcduck!


Word!!!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 26, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Looks like you sprinkled it with some Griselda Blanco/Pablo Escobar old school coke!!! That HAS TO BE SOME FIRE!!!


Haha, she's finished better this run but not my keeper. Has the looks but lacks the nose and flavour of Pirate Milk #2. I do love a lot of attributes that #4 carries so made myself a couple of crosses hoping to keep plant stretch, bud structure and of course that frost.


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 27, 2021)

Ice Cream Cake. Day 46 of hopefully 70.


----------



## Toka416 (Nov 27, 2021)

Sour kosher x crumbled lime

Not the frostiest just proud i made these.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 28, 2021)

Pablos Revenge #2 - TikiMadman
(Animal Mints x Sherb Cake)


Lowers


----------



## Star Dog (Nov 28, 2021)

Ghs kings juice.


----------



## T Ray (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## ricman (Nov 29, 2021)

Mimosa...this was a bottom tester nug...rock hard and smelled and tasted like oranges.


----------



## Monster_of_Au (Dec 3, 2021)

duct tape, two different plants. 

BTW I've noticed for the second kr third time that my plants in smaller containers got frostier. I usually use 7g but I occasionally have some extra clones in solos so they just go into a 3g and 2/3 of the time they are super dank. A third of the time they are okay to shit but . . .


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 3, 2021)

Apollo ape weeks 5 and 6


----------



## RadioWaves (Dec 5, 2021)

RocBud Platinum City Runtz 50F


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 5, 2021)

Amnesia 9 weeks


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 6, 2021)

More Ice Cream Cake. 2 weeks to go hopefully!


----------



## Newbie716 (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## RancidDude (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## zypheruk (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## RancidDude (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 13, 2021)

SODK and Chemdogging from Mephisto Genetics


----------



## Djwilli (Dec 13, 2021)

Spumoni week 8 the plug seedbank ....edit.......these are the photos that are used to sell their seeds....I was asked to send the pictures to them thru insta at the time these photos are a couple years old now...they use the pictures of spumoni to sell melonaid skittles though which is quite misleading


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Dec 13, 2021)

A frosty Goldmine bud (from Heavyweight Seeds)
Nutes used: 
Guanokalong Kalong Bloom and Guanokalong Batboost (taste, bud site and Yield improver).

*edit*
54 days - from first sign of pistils (7.7 weeks)


----------



## Newbie716 (Dec 14, 2021)

Romulan


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 15, 2021)

Jiggler


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 15, 2021)

Milky Weed said:


> View attachment 5046881
> Jiggler


Where you at now? About a week left yeah?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 15, 2021)

Bruce Banner day 65.


----------



## RSTXVIII (Dec 15, 2021)

Raw Genetics Peanut Butter Pie ( Stuffed French Toast x Georgia Pie ) f56


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 15, 2021)

RSTXVIII said:


> Raw Genetics Peanut Butter Pie ( Stuffed French Toast x Georgia Pie ) f56
> View attachment 5047205


F56.... dang


----------



## Milky Weed (Dec 15, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Where you at now? About a week left yeah?


I chopped day 69 lol that’s day 60 or something


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 16, 2021)

My last Apollo ape week 9 still stacking


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Hobbitgoblin (Dec 16, 2021)

My last DWC grow. No res Change.


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 16, 2021)

Amnesia again hitting some killer swell. 
About to start week 12. 8 days till chop. Uva and uvb is creating a noticeable difference imo. Been on exactly a week. This is my favorite lower bud.


----------



## Newbie716 (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 16, 2021)

Orange Rolls from Raw, greenhouse experiment.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 17, 2021)

My nug shots rarely turn out good so heres the plants. Some super sticky girls in this run. top is Money Gun from Cannarado, bottom is 3 Queens from CSI Humboldt. Money gun is still flowering, stacked fatter got more color and frost since this pic, 3 Queens got chopped right after the picture was taken.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 17, 2021)

Bling bling


----------



## Bjg (Dec 17, 2021)

My frostiest buds to date


----------



## Newbie716 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Hobbitgoblin (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Hobbitgoblin (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Bucsfan80 (Dec 20, 2021)

My latest run,, Skywalker OGkush.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 21, 2021)

Bitty by sol fire
Miami Miami sol fire
Triple chocolate chip


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 21, 2021)

Almost there??? Be 90 days on the 28th...


----------



## Newbie716 (Dec 22, 2021)

Romulan


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 22, 2021)

Newbie716 said:


> View attachment 5051708RomulanView attachment 5051709


I smoked some romulan once. Thought someone had kicked me in the head for 2 hours lol.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Gemtree (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Billytheluther (Dec 22, 2021)

I love the way my homegrown looks but why does everyone buying xotc bash on homegrown.. ive had coments saying that there’s to many WATERLEAVES wtf those are sugar leaves… i guess they like a super trim job from a tumbler then vacuumed..


----------



## zypheruk (Dec 23, 2021)

Seedstockers lowest branch small bud shot top down, another couple a weeks and this girls for the chop around 90 days flower.


----------



## Newbie716 (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 24, 2021)

Amnesia haze autoflower, first plant i ever grew.just after wet trim


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 24, 2021)

Hashberry freebie, my 2nd plant took 60 days from start. Used flash on bud pictures, brings out the shine  about 3 weeks of cure.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 24, 2021)

Sorry about the double picture. Living up to my Avatar name


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 24, 2021)

Trial-n-error said:


> Hashberry freebie, my 2nd plant took 60 days from start. Used flash on bud pictures, brings out the shine  about 3 weeks of cure.View attachment 5052853View attachment 5052853View attachment 5052854


Good job. Nothing better than using your own home grown.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 24, 2021)

Purple pheno bittiestriple chocolate chip wet trim my favorite smoke still years later.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 24, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> Good job. Nothing better than using your own home grown.


Thanks, it felt good to enjoy the fruits of my labor.


----------



## DurumGallico (Dec 24, 2021)

Prozack from Medical Seeds


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Skittlez12 (Dec 25, 2021)

One of my feminized Grand Daddy Purp plants, end of week 8 of Flower.


----------



## Trial-n-error (Dec 26, 2021)

First grow ,3 photoperiods that i wound up vegging 3 plus months, waiting on a surprise atoflower, were getting out of hand, so I wound up attempting scrog.35 days from flip.Blue Moon Rocks, Norcal Seeds. Snoop dog og, dutchman seeds. DOUBBLE DIPPED STRAWBERRIES USEFUL SEEDS.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 26, 2021)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Bitty by sol fireView attachment 5051397
> Miami Miami sol fireView attachment 5051398
> Triple chocolate chipView attachment 5051399


Just bought a pack of the Miami Mamis, she got any quirky traits I should know about?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 26, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> I love the way my homegrown looks but why does everyone buying xotc bash on homegrown.. ive had coments saying that there’s to many WATERLEAVES wtf those are sugar leaves… i guess they like a super trim job from a tumbler then vacuumed..


Tighten up your trim job a bit and store in tighter packaging. Hate a “this looks like homegrown let me get a discount” ass mf


----------



## DrOgkush (Dec 26, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Tighten up your trim job a bit and store in tighter packaging. Hate a “this looks like homegrown let me get a discount” ass mf


Smell sells itself imo. Regardless of trim job.
And when I was much younger I LOVED the frosty ass leaves that mummied the bud.


----------



## Lenin1917 (Dec 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Smell sells itself imo. Regardless of trim job.
> And when I was much younger I LOVED the frosty ass leaves that mummied the bud.


Oh I ain’t knocking dude, I feel him mfs don’t understand how time consuming the trim is, and with prices where they’re at putting in the time to pretty it up ain’t really worth it.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Tighten up your trim job a bit and store in tighter packaging. Hate a “this looks like homegrown let me get a discount” ass mf


Yeah me too... Dummies don't realize that it's all homegrown, some places just have a better curing facilities... People on the streets have no clue about the work we home growers put in... I could be a dick and go gram for gram,but I show em love... AND THEY STILL COMPLAIN!!!


----------



## Skittlez12 (Dec 26, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Yeah me too... Dummies don't realize that it's all homegrown, some places just have a better curing facilities... People on the streets have no clue about the work we home growers put in... I could be a dick and go gram for gram,but I show em love... AND THEY STILL COMPLAIN!!!


Haha true that man! If people are bitching about the bud I've been seeing on this thread, then fuckem lol. They don't know what good bud is.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2021)

Skittlez12 said:


> Haha true that man! If people are bitching about the bud I've been seeing on this thread, then fuckem lol. They don't know what good bud is.


I tell them that I don't have to sell them anything, I'll smoke it all myself... And no,you can't smoke with me... Straightens them right out!!!


----------



## Skittlez12 (Dec 26, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> I tell them that I don't have to sell them anything, I'll smoke it all myself... And no,you can't smoke with me... Straightens them right out!!!


Don't know what they have til it's gone


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Oh I ain’t knocking dude, I feel him mfs don’t understand how time consuming the trim is, and with prices where they’re at putting in the time to pretty it up ain’t really worth it.


I grow for me mostly anyway, so it's just mo for me, like Devin the Dude says...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2021)

Skittlez12 said:


> Don't know what they have til it's gone


Better believe it!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Dj. (Dec 27, 2021)

Gas Powered Sherb X Blueberry (Okie&Bean)


----------



## NanoGadget (Dec 27, 2021)

F6 of my project strain.


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 28, 2021)

No but I


Lenin1917 said:


> Just bought a pack of the Miami Mamis, she got any quirky traits I should know about?


Had 2 stunted ones that hermied the rest where fine I killed another because she lagged ended up with two I liked. They both smell and look like different plants altogether.


----------



## zypheruk (Dec 28, 2021)

Seedstockers Blackberry Gum Plant (03) Day 74 Flower Harvest main cola with loads of amber trichomes. 26/10/2021
Plant has been on tap water at PH6.2 for the last 14 Days.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 28, 2021)

Bitties purple pheno with and without flash. Musty cellar and menthol taste is sweet tho.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Dec 31, 2021)

Bubbly Livers


----------



## BigSsecrets (Jan 1, 2022)

Top is mycotek orange chameleon bottom is hubba bubba from jinxproof


----------



## wallywonks (Jan 2, 2022)

Super skunk 17 weeks


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Jan 2, 2022)

Gorilla glue , not cured , just finished a 12 day dry


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Jan 2, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Bitties purple pheno with and without flash. Musty cellar and menthol taste is sweet tho.View attachment 5055438View attachment 5055439


Mental


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 5, 2022)

Gushers almost done drying. Trimmed up this bud to check readiness.


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 5, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5061104
> Gushers almost done drying. Trimmed up this bud to check readiness.


That shit looks FIRE....Gushers is a strain ive seen on many menus but have always skipped over for some reason....now that I finally see it, im kicking my own ass for it lol


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 6, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5061104
> Gushers almost done drying. Trimmed up this bud to check readiness.


Got any pics in flower. Thought bout picking up this one.


----------



## Porky1982 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Porky1982 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 8, 2022)

Ice Cream cake getting trimmed up.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 8, 2022)

T Ray said:


> View attachment 5063112


Brrrrrrrrr


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 8, 2022)

Forgot to throw this up here, posted the plant a while back, Cannarado Money Gun


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Trial-n-error (Jan 9, 2022)

Sweet!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 10, 2022)

Cherrygasm x GDP, blackberry cut


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## resinhead (Jan 12, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5063084
> Ice Cream cake getting trimmed up.


hid? Or led?


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2022)

resinhead said:


> hid? Or led?


HID. Nanolux DE. Fuzy over 30 ounces of what would call great stuff, 2 ounces larf, 4 plants vegged roughly 5 weeks from rooted clone, 10 gallon pots filled with sunshine 4. First time running the strain so I feel I could do a little better next time.


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 12, 2022)

Apes in Space


----------



## elfo777 (Jan 13, 2022)

Lilly, strong citrus orange liquor aroma, very very tasty smoke. Sparkly too.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 13, 2022)

*Ethos Endgame R2 *

She still blooming


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 13, 2022)

This bottom piece jumped off . Can't wait to chop !


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 13, 2022)

Chemdogging fresh out the jar


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 13, 2022)

California Raisins by Envy


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 14, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> California Raisins by Envy
> 
> View attachment 5066660


Love it … look at those rails


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 14, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> California Raisins by Envy
> 
> View attachment 5066660


You make me want to watch Smokey and the Bandit


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 14, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> California Raisins by Envy
> 
> View attachment 5066660


Icy like a necklace


----------



## Quintana (Jan 14, 2022)

Blue Dream


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2022)

A few from this run, all daylight pics all from seed

Wedding Cake f4




Gelato 41 x Dosidos


Pirate Milk #4


Mint Julep


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

numberfour said:


> A few from this run, all daylight pics all from seed


 great buds man


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 14, 2022)

Almost 10yo pictures


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> great buds man


Thanks


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chemdogging fresh out the jarView attachment 5066656View attachment 5066657View attachment 5066658


Blunt still in the ashtray from last night that I forgot about... I woke up,rolled a blunt,and smoked that before I realized that was in the ashtray!!! If you can get some Mephisto seeds, you have some FIRE coming your way when its done!!!


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 14, 2022)

Mephisto is just auto's ??


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 14, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Mephisto is just auto's ??


Yessir


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 14, 2022)

Midget Forum Stomper... She gettin frosty though!!!


----------



## BlandMeow (Jan 18, 2022)

Really pleased with how this pheno of Key Lime Chem by second generation genetics turned out despite not having the strain dialed in yet.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 18, 2022)

Triple stuffed - Exotic genetix


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Dank Bongula (Jan 21, 2022)

Soon....
Blueberry, middle of week 10 flower.
Day 127 from seed.


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 21, 2022)

Pink Runtz still curing


----------



## Er3 (Jan 21, 2022)

*wtf auto by Jean-O *


----------



## Redlig (Jan 21, 2022)

5 to 6 weeks in was told its jelly breath but i have no clue


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 21, 2022)

Fogdog autos week 10 pleasantly surprised with how frosty they’re getting.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)

Redlig said:


> 5 to 6 weeks in was told its jelly breath but i have no clue


Frosted Flakes


----------



## Brettman (Jan 21, 2022)

Flatrate said:


> California Raisins by Envy
> 
> View attachment 5066660


That looks incredible!


----------



## Brettman (Jan 21, 2022)

First time creeping this thread in a long time and there’s some amazing pictures! Super fosty.


----------



## Flatrate (Jan 21, 2022)

Brettman said:


> That looks incredible!


I popped a half pack and the four females I got all look pretty righteous.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Chemdogging fresh out the jarView attachment 5066656View attachment 5066657View attachment 5066658


Need to check on those jars


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)

diamonds


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 21, 2022)

Apes in Space “The Finale”


----------



## Dank Budz (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> View attachment 5071681


Got Damn!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 21, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> diamondsView attachment 5071602View attachment 5071603View attachment 5071604View attachment 5071605


Reminds me of being a very young kid going into the candy shop...eyes like saucers...in heaven.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 21, 2022)

I forgot about like 8 or 9 jars in this cabinet in my room, so I'm sure there's going to be more pictures!!! Stay tuned!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> I forgot about like 8 or 9 jars in this cabinet in my room, so I'm sure there's going to be more pictures!!! Stay tuned!!!


Thanks for heads-up.....I'll round up my change ( usually had a dime or 12 cents in my pocket) and head to the " Nitty Candy Shop" on the street corner. It's a shame all those local neighborhood stores disappeared.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks for heads-up.....I'll round up my change ( usually had a dime or 12 cents in my pocket) and head to the " Nitty Candy Shop" on the street corner. It's a shame all those local neighborhood stores disappeared.


My mom owned a candy store before she passed... Kinda choked me up for a second... Those things are absolutely gone these days, too much of an invitation to corner boys to set up shop...


----------



## T Ray (Jan 22, 2022)

Here’s a shot of some of my airy weak mids according to my good pal Bunny Rabbit.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 22, 2022)

Another shot of some airy weak mids according to my good pal Bunny Rabbit.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 22, 2022)

Gushers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

Bubbly Livers...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 22, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5072053View attachment 5072054View attachment 5072055
> Gushers


I like it!!!! Where Tha cuts at


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 22, 2022)

CaliVerner420 said:


> I like it!!!! Where Tha cuts at


In Northern California!!!


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 22, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> In Northern California!!!


Me too let's go0o0o


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)

An auto ( just started to flower)I started in July outside....brought inside in late Sept. ......it starting vegging instead of flowering due to long hrs.......finally shortened hours and it's still going strong....


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5072323


Awesome.....looks evil....high voltage!


----------



## CaliVerner420 (Jan 22, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> View attachment 5072323


Killing it


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> diamondsView attachment 5071602View attachment 5071603View attachment 5071604View attachment 5071605


Absolutely pulchritudinous ...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Awesome.....looks evil....high voltage!


Scorpion weed


----------



## Redlig (Jan 22, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Frosted Flakes


Are you being serious because I could use some help identifying it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 22, 2022)

Redlig said:


> Are you being serious because I could use some help identifying it


Hell to the yeah!!!


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 23, 2022)

Here are a few shots from my Blue D#5 from Old School Genetics, week 7.5 :


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Scorpion weed


That fits ! Looks it packs a venomous punch!


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Scorpion weed


I can see the "


Frank Nitty said:


> Scorpion weed


I can see the pincers and the stinger on the tail ready to strike...


----------



## Redlig (Jan 23, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hell to the yeah!!!


A little more incase anyone else has any input


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

Redlig said:


> A little more incase anyone else has any input


F'ing beauties ! I think you've been doing this a while , not your first night out ! Great set...


----------



## Redlig (Jan 23, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing beauties ! I think you've been doing this a while , not your first night out ! Great set...


Thank you it's my first scrog and first official hydro. It's been a learning curve


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 23, 2022)

Redlig said:


> Thank you it's my first scrog and first official hydro. It's been a learning curve


You're a natural....I assumed you've been growing a long time....very professional looking setup....you're a quick study.......tons of fun isn't it , it's a passion of mine. Can't wait to see you're next round.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 24, 2022)

Ffffaaaaaddddeeee...

Not my best yeilder but she is beautiful and uplifting.
Mimosa purple pheno my buddy hunted years ago looked and smelled like nothing else in the packs.


----------



## Redlig (Jan 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> You're a natural....I assumed you've been growing a long time....very professional looking setup....you're a quick study.......tons of fun isn't it , it's a passion of mine. Can't wait to see you're next round.


Flipped Dec 5th...hoping to go as long as my patience let's me lol it seems to flower pretty quickly

I'm trying to say like 2 different things lol and accidently quoted twice. Look I screwed this post up my bad I'm ripped my point is I'm a noob just trying hard


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 24, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Ffffaaaaaddddeeee...
> View attachment 5073401View attachment 5073402
> Not my best yeilder but she is beautiful and uplifting.
> Mimosa purple pheno my buddy hunted years ago looked and smelled like nothing else in the packs.


Sure looks like a Hell of a buzz......a sativa dominant I'm guessing .The crystals on the fan leaf edges are wild. Isn't purple mimosa the same as mimosa?


----------



## Markshomegrown (Jan 24, 2022)

41 day in 12/12 some of the buds are getting frosty


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 24, 2022)

Markshomegrown said:


> 41 day in 12/12 some of the buds are getting frosty
> View attachment 5073522


A humdinger ! I think I better do a whack.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jan 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Sure looks like a Hell of a buzz......a sativa dominant I'm guessing .The crystals on the fan leaf edges are wild. Isn't purple mimosa the same as mimosa?


Yes but this pheno fades purple


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2022)

I guess this lighting in my veg room's a little better.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2022)

Cute little test lower from Cereal Milk


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Cute little test lower from Cereal Milk
> View attachment 5073774


Always top shelf looking flower from my girl !


----------



## bk78 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

BigSco508 said:


> Always top shelf looking flower from my girl !


Hey there. Long time. Hope alls well with you and yours


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

Cereal Milk


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 25, 2022)

one of my personal chucks harvested way early due to mold scare frosty as f


peyote cookies i grew a couple of years ago great looking plant purple all the way and frost everywhere


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> one of my personal chucks harvested way early due to mold scare frosty as f
> View attachment 5074002
> 
> peyote cookies i grew a couple of years ago great looking plant purple all the way and frost everywhere
> View attachment 5074003


Hold on while I grab a tool to scrape dab off that.


----------



## Turpsnstuff (Jan 25, 2022)

Lil bit of frosty. 4-5 more weeks left. Big thanks to the guys on here for the advice i received, hopefully my next grow is better than this one.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey there. Long time. Hope alls well with you and yours


Yeah all good thanks for asking !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Redlig (Jan 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 5074659


What is that...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2022)

Redlig said:


> What is that...


Wedding Cake


----------



## Redlig (Jan 26, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wedding Cake


Beautiful


----------



## CitizenSnipz (Jan 26, 2022)

GDP from ILGM seeds


----------



## riuoldmember (Jan 28, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> In Northern California!!!


what do you get per lb in sonoma of your own indoor?


----------



## Psyphish (Jan 28, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> one of my personal chucks harvested way early due to mold scare frosty as f
> View attachment 5074002
> 
> peyote cookies i grew a couple of years ago great looking plant purple all the way and frost everywhere
> View attachment 5074003


Peyote Purple is such a strange plant. Turns everything really frosty in crosses, but at the same time it's probably the mildest strain I've ever grown. Still kinda want to grow another pack, it's too bad Cannabiogen doesn't seem to be selling the seeds anymore.
Pictured Peyote Purple x Pagoda and straight Peyote Purple (much older pic, bad quality).


----------



## crimsonecho (Jan 28, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Peyote Purple is such a strange plant. Turns everything really frosty in crosses, but at the same time it's probably the mildest strain I've ever grown. Still kinda want to grow another pack, it's too bad Cannabiogen doesn't seem to be selling the seeds anymore.
> Pictured Peyote Purple x Pagoda and straight Peyote Purple (much older pic, bad quality).


mine was strange supposed to be peyote cookies looked much more like peyote purple stone was strong though put me right to sleep i made crosses out of it this one looked particularly pretty i should pop some more in the near future (dinachem x peyote cookies)


----------



## Critical_Purple (Jan 28, 2022)

Bruce banner wish i saved a cut


----------



## Lenin1917 (Jan 28, 2022)

Black snow week 5ish


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 28, 2022)

Fresh water fury


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 28, 2022)

Dumpster dive


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Dumpster dive
> 
> View attachment 5076252


Nice work. Both look great. How the nose/terps on them?


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 28, 2022)

T Ray said:


> Nice work. Both look great. How the nose/terps on them?


You can smell the resemblance in the pure michigan michigan in both .. Gassy / fruity / sweet. I haven't chopped yet , so unsure on flavor/terps. Thanks man !


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

You a Michigander? My buddy keeps trying to pass me that pure Michigan. May have to give it a try if those are the offsprings results. He said it was good but I haven’t tried it yet.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 28, 2022)

T Ray said:


> You a Michigander? My buddy keeps trying to pass me that pure Michigan. May have to give it a try if those are the offsprings results. He said it was good but I haven’t tried it yet. I’m not too far from A2.


Not a Michigander.. Been in Az forever. I got the beans on strainly.


----------



## belvmont (Jan 29, 2022)

Flower week 9.3 still 2-3 weeks left

GG#4 and LA AmnesiaHaze


----------



## Noodles42 (Jan 29, 2022)

Granddaddy Purple


----------



## DurumGallico (Feb 1, 2022)

Blackberry cookies by purple caper seeds, +/- F+30. Looks promising !


Also, a cherrygasm X GDP pheno with more frost than usual.


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 1, 2022)

HSC (humboldt seed company) 
*Humboldt Dream *f51, 58-12/12


----------



## tuksu6000 (Feb 3, 2022)

Wedding cake on flower week 5.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 4, 2022)

tuksu6000 said:


> Wedding cake on flower week 5.
> View attachment 5079384


I'd like a slice of that!!!


----------



## Mr. Nevermind (Feb 4, 2022)

Lemon tree


----------



## belvmont (Feb 4, 2022)

Some more pics flower week 10 now, around 2 more to go 

300w LED


----------



## Faithster88 (Feb 4, 2022)

Lit farms cherry Payton View attachment 17B0ECE7-EA53-4969-8136-534ACD9CF209.jpegView attachment 10026DC8-0B09-43E7-A70F-A7C7D26323F4.jpeg


----------



## Er3 (Feb 5, 2022)

*sour 60*


----------



## Hash Hound (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Hash Hound (Feb 5, 2022)

my Widow at 7 weeks, 2g Black Gold Org, using Blue Planet Nutrients


----------



## T Ray (Feb 5, 2022)

Wasn’t very good yielder, but she could throw frost with the best of them. The buds and resin rails were all trichs. Starwreck x JTR.


----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 5, 2022)

Runtz about 35 days in.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 6, 2022)

23 days and not even at peak health

23 days this ones doing ok


pistil showing me their stress, but got to keep going


----------



## RSTXVIII (Feb 7, 2022)

In house genetics, Deluxe Sugar Cane f60


----------



## Big_B (Feb 7, 2022)

bagseed..


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Northeastskier (Feb 7, 2022)

New girl, only a few weeks in bud.


----------



## RickyLaFleur (Feb 7, 2022)

Exotic Genetix: Creamz.


----------



## RickyLaFleur (Feb 7, 2022)

Forum Stomper × Creme De La Chem


----------



## RickyLaFleur (Feb 7, 2022)

Old School Juicy Fruit Thai


----------



## trychrome (Feb 13, 2022)

COPA Fast Purple F1[Purple Punch x Hazeman Fast Pink] I think.


----------



## CitizenSnipz (Feb 15, 2022)

GDP


----------



## tuksu6000 (Feb 16, 2022)

Wedding cake week 7ish


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 16, 2022)

Getting closer....

Just imagine all three trichs this one could have... 

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 16, 2022)

Here is one of my better pics from the last couple of weeks, Old Red Sour (Old School Genetics):


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 16, 2022)

Reminds me of Slurricane. Your plants are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## resinhead (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## waterproof808 (Feb 16, 2022)

Runtz clone - day 45 outdoor


----------



## T Ray (Feb 16, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Here is one of my better pics from the last couple of weeks, Old Red Sour (Old School Genetics):
> View attachment 5086487



Nicely done.


----------



## T Ray (Feb 16, 2022)

Brrrrr….


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Cavoszia (Feb 17, 2022)

Tangerine_ said:


> Cute little test lower from Cereal Milk
> View attachment 5073774


Cereal milk from who? Seed or clone?


----------



## Northeastskier (Feb 19, 2022)

8 week Lemon Cake


----------



## Plantinit (Feb 20, 2022)

Night Owl - Miracle Berry


----------



## T Ray (Feb 21, 2022)

Little something to brighten a Monday.


----------



## SBBCal (Feb 21, 2022)

SBBCal said:


> HSC (humboldt seed company)
> *Humboldt Dream *f51, 58-12/12
> View attachment 5078235View attachment 5078236


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 21, 2022)

Chemdogging


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Feb 22, 2022)

Forgotten cookies by Mephisto. I’ve never seen a plant personally with more frost. Looks like snow lol


----------



## Cannabinoid Froyd (Feb 22, 2022)

My Hans Down cross is the best I have had. Wish I had a scope to give better closeups.


----------



## cobshopgrow (Feb 26, 2022)

Sweet Seeds Do Sweet Dos, its a dos si dos.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 27, 2022)

Gary 2 weeks to go


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Feb 28, 2022)

Deathstar x Blue Hawaiian Calco Genetics and Wildberry Cake Square 1 Genetics


----------



## amneziaHaze (Feb 28, 2022)

Red disesel DWC.polyploid


----------



## Polly Wog (Feb 28, 2022)

cobshopgrow said:


> Sweet Seeds Do Sweet Dos, its a dos si dos.
> View attachment 5092687


Lovely


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 1, 2022)

MS#11 from Magic Seeds


----------



## Countryboy Grower (Mar 3, 2022)

Hunted down a nice pheno of a Calco collaboration Deathstar x Blue Hawaiian. Pic #17097 of this thread is her in flower. She’s hanging now but slipped with the scissors and cut off a bud by mistake. My 3rd run with this pheno and it keeps getting better and better. Got her pretty much dialed in.


----------



## BigGreenThumb (Mar 3, 2022)

ONI Seeds - Tropicanna Punch


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 5, 2022)

Gary, or what someone up here thinks is gary


----------



## stevo89 (Mar 5, 2022)

Wow guys!unreal. Heres a tailbiter. Took a taster bud few days back,worked pretty good. Ya a bit crispy,maybe overfed but lesson learned.


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 6, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Gary, or what someone up here thinks is gary
> View attachment 5096822


Cool trichome coverage, but those plants are crispy AF?


----------



## Newcangro (Mar 7, 2022)

Mephisto Double Grape


----------



## Killaki (Mar 7, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Cool trichome coverage, but those plants are crispy AF?


Crispy AF? Hmm...


----------



## Brettman (Mar 7, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Crispy AF? Hmm...


They’re definitely a little crispy.


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 7, 2022)

Brettman said:


> They’re definitely a little crispy.


It’s all part of his plan.  I’m sure he has some “scientific” excuse. he spends 16 hours a day there 7 days a week. Shit should Be dialed in.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 7, 2022)

Brettman said:


> They’re definitely a little crispy.


 The leafs test out at 16% leaf. Def not my best leaf.

Leaf smokers yolo, when me at 60% triggeres the other mids growers..who cant do better at 100..cant wait for these cannaboinoid test.

Omg now you'v seen six, you can tell the boys abou it...make that seven..
Id rather just readdress on the same post then create more.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 7, 2022)

Some of you should be embarrassed to post in this thread.


----------



## Brettman (Mar 7, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> The leafs test out at 16% leaf. Def not my best leaf.
> 
> Leaf smokers yolo, when me at 60% triggeres the other mids growers..who cant do better at 100..cant wait for these cannaboinoid test...


All I said is they’re a little crispy? Why so defensive.

edit: holy moly I've never seen someone edit a comment 5 times.


----------



## Killaki (Mar 7, 2022)

Brettman said:


> They’re definitely a little crispy.


Well I note the burnt tips for sure but they're hardly the crispiest things I've ever seen. I've seen much worse plants today even.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 7, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Gary, or what someone up here thinks is gary
> View attachment 5096822


This is pretty damn frosty though.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 7, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Well I note the burnt tips for sure but they're hardly the crispiest things I've ever seen. I've seen much worse plants today even.


Their is an entire group of adults who follow me around an a toxic attempt to troll me and my post. Its my " L " fan club.

[Count it, 4 edits]



lusidghost said:


> This is pretty damn frosty though.


Next round will be even better, another 320.plants go into 1 in a weeks time. Same strains but from mothers on site now


----------



## Brettman (Mar 7, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Well I note the burnt tips for sure but they're hardly the crispiest things I've ever seen. I've seen much worse plants today even.


I said they’re a LITTLE crispy, but for a professional grower of his caliber (one who thinks his shit doesn’t stink) his plants should look better. 

Don’t get me wrong though they are fosty AF.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Cool trichome coverage, but those plants are crispy AF?


We like to call him @Autofire


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Some of you should be embarrassed to post in this thread.


Sammy


----------



## bk78 (Mar 7, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Their is an entire group of adults who follow me around



Get over it kid. No one follows you anywhere as you can tell by all the action your journal gets


----------



## xtsho (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## McShnutz (Mar 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


I'll give you $20 for that. Its date night tonight!


----------



## Killaki (Mar 7, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> I'll give you $20 for that. Its date night tonight!


Shit you'll pay $20 for that?? Maybe I shouldn't have give up the game.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 7, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Needs more Calmag


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Needs more Calmag


That it does


----------



## Redlig (Mar 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> Needs more Calmag


Was gonna say probably needed two more weeks till chop...


----------



## MidWickedWest (Mar 8, 2022)

tkufoS said:


> Dumpster dive
> 
> View attachment 5076252


I


tkufoS said:


> Dumpster dive
> 
> View attachment 5076252


Is this Dumpster Dive? Is Dumpster in this?


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 9, 2022)

Only in week 3 of flower but she's got some frost.
Mendo x Banana WIFI og


----------



## FamMan (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## tkufoS (Mar 9, 2022)

MidWickedWest said:


> I
> 
> Is this Dumpster Dive? Is Dumpster in this?


It's garlicane x pure michigan . Not sure if dumpster has any of those genetics .


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 9, 2022)

Been drying about a week.......caught a dude trying to rip me off.......


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 9, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Been drying about a week.......caught a dude trying to rip me off.......


Wow thats just rude... looking good


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 10, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Wow thats just rude... looking good


Thanks Mr. Well .....but your a parsec ahead of my old ass.


----------



## Cavoszia (Mar 10, 2022)

Big_B said:


> bagseed..
> 
> View attachment 5081551


What magnifying power and instrument is this?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 10, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks Mr. Well .....but your a parsec ahead of my old ass.


Thank you. These genetics under yoir shadow would look even better..full plant photos even


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 10, 2022)

Here is one of the Old Red Sour I just trimmed:


----------



## stevo89 (Mar 10, 2022)

Dude thats nutz! Why the hell is our shit frostier (sp?) Than dispensaries?


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 10, 2022)

stevo89 said:


> Dude thats nutz! Why the hell is our shit frostier (sp?) Than dispensaries?


Because dispensaries run their buds through a cement mixer with dry ice. Then they sell some kief , and make some shatter to sell you. Then you get the leftover buds for a really killer deal.


----------



## T Ray (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Killaki (Mar 10, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 5099598View attachment 5099599


Dem some frosty taco's


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 10, 2022)

Killaki said:


> Dem some frosty taco's


Si senor! Eagle scout by ihg from their original drop. Gsc x permafrost. Permafrost was used to make their platinum strain.


----------



## Killaki (Mar 11, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Si senor! Eagle scout by ihg from their original drop. Gsc x permafrost. Permafrost was used to make their platinum strain.


Nice! I have some platinum cookies x bubba Kush going right now myself.


----------



## Cavoszia (Mar 11, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> Only in week 3 of flower but she's got some frost.
> Mendo x Banana WIFI og
> 
> View attachment 5098500View attachment 5098501


What lights you use? That’s some serious stacking. And the development looks crazy for 3 weeks


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 11, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> What lights you use? That’s some serious stacking. And the development looks crazy for 3 weeks


Thanks I really appreciate that. The lights I use are
(2) mars hydro tsw 2000 full spectrum
(1) G8 Led 900w full spectrum 
(2) G8 Led 90w 660nm boosters


----------



## xrdamianxr (Mar 11, 2022)

GDP by ilgm


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 11, 2022)

Just several pics , got 12 plants flowering , starting to pack on some weight.


----------



## Gro-n-again (Mar 11, 2022)

Pic of rare dankness "moonshines ghost train". Lights on and off


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 11, 2022)

My Peanut Butter Breath.


My dad's.


----------



## Big_B (Mar 11, 2022)

Cavoszia said:


> What magnifying power and instrument is this?


cheap jewelers loupe 30x/60x combo, pic with a samsung phone held up to the lense


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 12, 2022)

Big_B said:


> cheap jewelers loupe 30x/60x combo, pic with a samsung phone held up to the lense


Oh dang, that sounds fun, I'm going to try that today.


----------



## Polly Wog (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 12, 2022)

Last one i swear lol


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 12, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 5100519
> Last one i swear lol


I'm working on a tug or two. U got any pics from the back. 

Seriously tho, Nicely frosted out! Reminds me of "The White" 
I bet the taste is pure hash that stings the nostrils. Alien Technology was the only strain EVER to burn my sinuses and make my eyes water.


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 12, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> View attachment 5100581View attachment 5100582View attachment 5100583View attachment 5100584View attachment 5100585


What is?


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 12, 2022)

Oops sorry, it is a bagseed Cookie of some kind. Excellent herb. Found ten seeds in a pack and popped one, in the pic. 9 seeds left to explore and cuttings saved of that plant.


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 12, 2022)

Modern Selections said:


> Oops sorry, it is a bagseed Cookie of some kind. Excellent herb. Found ten seeds in a pack and popped one, in the pic. 9 seeds left to explore and cuttings saved of that plant.


Those were some pretty pics!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Cavoszia (Mar 12, 2022)

Big_B said:


> cheap jewelers loupe 30x/60x combo, pic with a samsung phone held up to the lense


Is that pic on the 30 or 60x?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 12, 2022)

Another one out the jar


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2022)

Gun tiddies limes 

The 2 runner up plants


----------



## Skittlez12 (Mar 13, 2022)

Theseedfair.com Grand Daddy Purple

Had 1 lime & 1 all purple pheno. Good buzz. This purp went 17weeks of flower, & had a 5 week veg. 14 day dry, end of the first week of the cure today.


----------



## Thelorax223 (Mar 13, 2022)

Maybe 3 more days and ill take her. Shes a slow go. Rest have been harvested for a week. Ethos orange kush cake. Week 10 of flower. Soil and leds.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 16, 2022)

At RIU we grow leaf...

My leaf more mids then most mids if only it was purple


----------



## 420Dust (Mar 16, 2022)

A fan leaf as big as my hand with trics..as long as we are looking at fan leaves..ha


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 16, 2022)

420Dust said:


> A fan leaf as big as my hand with trics..as long as we are looking at fan leaves..ha


Dadamn!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Gazza308 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 17, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> At RIU we grow leaf...
> 
> My leaf more mids then most mids if only it was purple
> View attachment 5103081View attachment 5103083


9/10 purp is mids, if looks the only criteria I’m grabbing whatever green bud looks the ickiest. Real heads kno


----------



## Redlig (Mar 17, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> At RIU we grow leaf...
> 
> My leaf more mids then most mids if only it was purple
> View attachment 5103081View attachment 5103083


----------



## bk78 (Mar 17, 2022)

Old school expert said:


> I post mine but you'd all cry and stalk me while I'm here. Lol
> My first comment here. Hello everyone!!


----------



## BigSsecrets (Mar 17, 2022)

Day 76 from flip the purplish one is hubba bubba from jinxproof third time with the pheno she stays greasy and the golf ball is orange chameleon from mycotek


----------



## Skittlez12 (Mar 17, 2022)

BigSsecrets said:


> Day 76 from flip the purplish one is hubba bubba from jinxproof third time with the pheno she stays greasy and the golf ball is orange chameleon from mycotek


Looking frosty, that chameleon's chunky.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 17, 2022)

Thats some hot leaf


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 17, 2022)

only noobs grow leaves and buds.. the real ones know that it's all about the stems.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 17, 2022)

NanoGadget said:


> only noobs grow leaves and buds.. the real ones know that it's all about the stems.


real funny.

Big Hemp Sock account here


----------



## Eekamouse77 (Mar 17, 2022)

chb444220 said:


> **Who's Got The Frostiest Buds**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eekamouse77 (Mar 17, 2022)

Purple Punch


----------



## NanoGadget (Mar 17, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> real funny.
> 
> Big Hemp Sock account here


wait just a damn minute! are you telling me this isn't the rope and sails subforum? I'm outta here.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 17, 2022)

NanoGadget said:


> wait just a damn minute! are you telling me this isn't the rope and sails subforum? I'm outta here.


you have 2 choices
1 you can forget everything you have seen and take the blue pill

or you can get wet and wild and take the blurple pill


----------



## resinhead (Mar 17, 2022)

Untrimmed 
Trimmed
Flash On


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 17, 2022)

Quick,somebody turn the channel!!!
I've seen this show before!!!


----------



## Redlig (Mar 18, 2022)

NanoGadget said:


> only noobs grow leaves and buds.. the real ones know that it's all about the stems.


Ahhhh Idk from what ive see on here big leaves are in right now


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 18, 2022)

*Ethos Endgame R2 *


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 18, 2022)

My All-Jar team


----------



## T Ray (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## FamMan (Mar 20, 2022)

ECSD(Albany cut supposedly...1st time running) week 7 small nug that fell off and started drying sitting on another bud. No flash. Still has a couple weeks. Sexy so far


----------



## BigSsecrets (Mar 23, 2022)

Another shot of hubba bubba day 81 since flip


----------



## Buddtholomew (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 23, 2022)

Not the frostiest but she still has a month or more to go


----------



## Buzzzxx (Mar 23, 2022)

Black domina


----------



## Buzzzxx (Mar 23, 2022)

Glookies


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 23, 2022)

Buzzzxx said:


> Black domina View attachment 5106829


Lovely hues


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 23, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Not the frostiest but she still has a month or more to go
> View attachment 5106812


She's gonna explode soon....a beauty !


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 23, 2022)

Buzzzxx said:


> GlookiesView attachment 5106830


That nugget is too damn pretty to smoke !


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 23, 2022)

Why not, why shouldnt i post another mids photos


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 23, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Why not, why shouldnt i post another mids photos
> 
> View attachment 5106943


Thanks a lot Mr. Seedwell....I'm not even going to post my pics after seeing that....that....
"thing"...that sugar bud on steroids !


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 23, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks a lot Mr. Seedwell....I'm not even going to post my pics after seeing that....that....
> "thing"...that sugar bud on steroids !


 Post them


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 24, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Not the frostiest but she still has a month or more to go
> View attachment 5106812


Yea, she's young , a teen. I'd think she'd go at least a month, may 2, ya never know, I've had some plants that just keep packing on weight and throwing new buds/white stigmas. I think plants are exactly the same as people.....ALL different....shapes , sizes, colors, needs etc. Everybody's genetic makeup/metabolism and performance 
varies. Excuse my yakity-yak, just got smoked up...got a doctor's appointment this morning and want to be in normal state.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Yea, she's young , a teen. I'd think she'd go at least a month, may 2, ya never know, I've had some plants that just keep packing on weight and throwing new buds/white stigmas. I think plants are exactly the same as people.....ALL different....shapes , sizes, colors, needs etc. Everybody's genetic makeup/metabolism and performance
> varies. Excuse my yakity-yak, just got smoked up...got a doctor's appointment this morning and want to be in normal state.


Yeah it might take 2 I'll let her ride till she's ready. Hopefully a month if not oh well


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 24, 2022)

Bucsfan80 said:


> Yeah it might take 2 I'll let her ride till she's ready. Hopefully a month if not oh well


Looking great !


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 24, 2022)

Gazza308 said:


> View attachment 5103137


Was that grown outdoors


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Yea, she's young , a teen. I'd think she'd go at least a month, may 2, ya never know, I've had some plants that just keep packing on weight and throwing new buds/white stigmas. I think plants are exactly the same as people.....ALL different....shapes , sizes, colors, needs etc. Everybody's genetic makeup/metabolism and performance
> varies. Excuse my yakity-yak, just got smoked up...got a doctor's appointment this morning and want to be in normal state.


You always smoke before you go see your doctor or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 24, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> You always smoke before you go see your doctor or am I misunderstanding?


Just the "shrink" , it's more fun. The medical doctors can't fix me so I have to see a head doctor to get meds....


----------



## Gazza308 (Mar 24, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Was that grown outdoors


Sure was


----------



## madvillian420 (Mar 24, 2022)

Cannarado Candy Milk (Cereal Milk x Gushers) pheno #2






pheno #3


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 24, 2022)

smells chemical, citrus, rubber and skunk.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 24, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> View attachment 5107571
> View attachment 5107572
> View attachment 5107573
> smells chemical, citrus, rubber and skunk.


Whooooo


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Just the "shrink" , it's more fun. The medical doctors can't fix me so I have to see a head doctor to get meds....


I feel you. I'd probably fuck with HIS head if I saw one and I was high!!! I'd DEFINITELY get some meds too!!!


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 24, 2022)

GG#4 she dank


----------



## Dr.Strain (Mar 24, 2022)

That Macro lens though.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 25, 2022)

Chocolope...


----------



## T Ray (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Chocolope...


That’s a spectacular chocolope!


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 25, 2022)

colocowboy said:


> That’s a spectacular chocolope!


That uncut plant was started in mid July.... it's 5.5 ft and just keeps chugging along....it's been flowering for about almost 4 months....not one f'd up leaf. I love when grows run smooth. I'll never go back to indica. Thanks for compliment Mr. Rogers, I always thought that you must be high doing that show !


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 25, 2022)

T Ray said:


> View attachment 5107976


Doesn't that just warm your heart.......hard to beat a beautiful bud......that's damn pretty !


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2022)

Rozay midz packing it on early.


----------



## Blackhammer56 (Mar 25, 2022)

Waggs said:


> Nice ones there!
> 
> Heres my aurora indica from nirvana.. 8 weeks in flower atm..


I had the very 1st batch it had 4 different phenotypes, heavy producer, couch lock stone, cotton mouth, gave you the munchies like a mfkr! Downside the high didn’t last long scale 1-10 I’d give it a 4.5 I’m a seasoned smoker!


----------



## Blackhammer56 (Mar 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Rozay midz packing it on early.
> 
> View attachment 5108080


How many weeks in? Looks good


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2022)

Blackhammer56 said:


> How many weeks in? Looks good


3.8ish?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Are you a sock?


are you a troll?


----------



## Blackhammer56 (Mar 25, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Are you a sock?


Huh?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2022)

Blackhammer56 said:


> Huh?


Ignore button works well for site trolls like this dude. Just a suggestion


----------



## Blackhammer56 (Mar 25, 2022)

bk78 said:


> are you a troll?


No! I’m just observing, and was wondering what mines may look like at how many weeks you said. Which was 3.8 ish. I started 12/12 yesterday.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 25, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> He just joined and already reminds me of 28.35. And we all know how many socks he's got.


You just trying to run new members off the site again pada? Give it a rest dude.


----------



## Blackhammer56 (Mar 25, 2022)

Why is it everyone in this group always getting smart or have slick stuff to say? Like that’s absolutely crazy! Next time I won’t even say shit!


----------



## Blackhammer56 (Mar 25, 2022)

All I was wondering was what mines may look like. I’m just going to keep to myself if I need pointers. I’ll just read existing posts!


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 25, 2022)

Blackhammer56 said:


> All I was wondering was what mines may look like. I’m just going to keep to myself if I need pointers. I’ll just read existing posts!


No need to stop posting. Do you have any pics? But that stuff really belongs in the newbie section. We're ruining this thread. I'm out. Sorry guys and girls.


----------



## Blackhammer56 (Mar 25, 2022)

Not the prettiest but I’m learning, will take another pic of flower room when lights go out. Hopefully I’ll get a decent yield. Lemonchello cut, gary payton, and medellin from seed.


----------



## Bucsfan80 (Mar 25, 2022)

GG#4


----------



## Blackhammer56 (Mar 25, 2022)

Last year run 2nd grow ever. It was grown outdoors!


----------



## resinhead (Mar 26, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Chocolope...


Been awhile since I’ve seen this strain! These were the first seeds I ever bought. It was called D-line back in the day and there was a lot of controversy about the lineage.
I think it’s mango haze x c99 . In your pics I can see what look like skunk 1 attributes. 
Thank you for posting!


----------



## Clm307 (Mar 26, 2022)

Strawberry Gary (exotic genetix)


----------



## mhyg420 (Mar 26, 2022)

Waggs said:


> Sweet buds. I recently planted some catnip by the way, to make my kitties happy and to give them something green inside to chew on instead of my grow lol.
> 
> Oh and I think the leaves are wet in that pix above .. I havent misted or foilar fed my girls since they started growing buds. Was paranoid of mold.


our cat won't leave my weed plants alone, she lays by it like she's guarding it, meows at you if you touch it. she eats the entire leaves too. FYI I grew catnip for the same reason you are, but it didn't work, she walked right past it everytime to get the weed plant...all cats are different though, and the difference in strength after you dry fresh catnip. Lol, they get so much higher compared to the crap you get at the pet shop


----------



## itslogics (Mar 27, 2022)

Bloom Grape Cream Cake.
Great coloring, went from purple to pink. Cured she reeks of gasoline and a hint of dark fruit.


----------



## FamMan (Mar 27, 2022)

Oreoz Day 59. No flash no effects(background made it look like that)


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 27, 2022)

FamMan said:


> Oreoz Day 59. No flash no effects(background made it look like that)View attachment 5108852View attachment 5108853


What lights are you flowering under? How did youobtain that oreoz ?


----------



## FamMan (Mar 27, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> What lights are you flowering under? How did youobtain that oreoz ?


Under LEDs(not a brand I care to repeat). I will prolly grow under LEDs for the rest of my life. I got her from one of the clone dealers I use here in Co. I can't front she is the most unique/loud-smelling plant in my room atm. Whenever someone walks by her they ask what she is.


----------



## FamMan (Mar 27, 2022)

itslogics said:


> Bloom Grape Cream Cake.
> Great coloring, went from purple to pink. Cured she reeks of gasoline and a hint of dark fruit.View attachment 5108712View attachment 5108713


I really want to run this. Is this from seed or clone?


----------



## itslogics (Mar 27, 2022)

FamMan said:


> I really want to run this. Is this from seed or clone?


This was from seed, I hunted a F2 pack and this was my keeper.


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 27, 2022)

Blackhammer56 said:


> Why is it everyone in this group always getting smart or have slick stuff to say? Like that’s absolutely crazy! Next time I won’t even say shit!


You'll learn quickly who's a wannabe Marky Mark and his funky bunch. They're always together. Handing out spontaneous tuggies to eachother..


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 27, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Been awhile since I’ve seen this strain! These were the first seeds I ever bought. It was called D-line back in the day and there was a lot of controversy about the lineage.
> I think it’s mango haze x c99 . In your pics I can see what look like skunk 1 attributes.
> Thank you for posting!


Supposedly , it's " 90% plus " sativa dominant. I can smell a skunky tone in late flowering. Love sativa ...gets my ass moving.


----------



## Moneymike313 (Mar 27, 2022)

Strain i made from 2 bag seeds. She gets extra frosty for me


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 28, 2022)

This is a bagseed unknown but is fun to grow.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 28, 2022)

Bag seed. Free is my favorite price


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 28, 2022)

Bag seed.


----------



## Blazin Budz (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## N8theSk8 (Mar 31, 2022)

Here is Wildberry Bites (N-cut) by Robinhoodseeds.


----------



## Redlig (Mar 31, 2022)

Current run of jellybreath 3 to 4ish weeks in


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 31, 2022)

Apples n Bananas


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Mar 31, 2022)

Oreoz


----------



## Homelessliving (Apr 1, 2022)

Dr.Strain said:


> That Macro lens though.


 what type of lens is that? i need.


----------



## Hot Diggity Sog (Apr 1, 2022)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Gary, or what someone up here thinks is gary
> View attachment 5096822


That is some nice frost and an excellent photograph!


----------



## Modern Selections (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## N8theSk8 (Apr 1, 2022)

BBC by square1genetics at 3 weeks...she's got trichomes out on the fan leaves and on the stems.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 1, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Apples n Bananas
> View attachment 5111319View attachment 5111320


Beautiful pics...beautiful plants.....great camera....I'm Upstate too...Finger Lakes....wine country.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 1, 2022)

And here comes Chocolope rounding the corner and coming down the home stretch....


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 1, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Beautiful pics...beautiful plants.....great camera....I'm Upstate too...Finger Lakes....wine country.


Thanks!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 2, 2022)

Dutch Passion Master Kush 

( Hempy grown )
Cured about a month


----------



## resinhead (Apr 2, 2022)

itslogics said:


> This was from seed, I hunted a F2 pack and this was my keeper.


if you had to guess… would you say that this plant is more grape pie? Or wedding crasher?


----------



## bubba73 (Apr 2, 2022)

Devils flamin pie , pean butter crunch .


----------



## Blue brother (Apr 2, 2022)

Fried ice cream


----------



## DrOgkush (Apr 2, 2022)

Amnesia @ 31 days of 70.


----------



## Dr.Strain (Apr 2, 2022)

N8theSk8 said:


> BBC by square1genetics at 3 weeks...she's got trichomes out on the fan leaves and on the stems. View attachment 5111753


I have never written seen a water leaf frost up like this. Wtf have you done.


----------



## Dr.Strain (Apr 2, 2022)

Hot Diggity Sog said:


> That is some nice frost and an excellent photograph!


Thank you for the kind words good sir!


----------



## itslogics (Apr 2, 2022)

resinhead said:


> if you had to guess… would you say that this plant is more grape pie? Or wedding crasher?


Most of the phenos I found were wedding crasher leaning. They were very uniform and stable. The plants were very picky with their nutrients and actually finished very fast like 55 days fast. The more they cure the more berries or dark fruit comes out.


----------



## bk78 (Apr 3, 2022)

Dr.Strain said:


> Thank you for the kind words good sir!


You forget to log into your other acct bro?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 3, 2022)

Th seeds pisthash week 6ish
Csi Irene kush x chem 91week 8 or 9


----------



## Skittlez12 (Apr 4, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Th seeds pisthash week 6ishView attachment 5112461
> Csi Irene kush x chem 91week 8 or 9View attachment 5112462


How do you like the Irene Kush x Chem 91? Seedsherenow dot com has a pack of of these or Irene x Chem D available. Tempting. Whats the terp profile like?


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 4, 2022)

Skittlez12 said:


> How do you like the Irene Kush x Chem 91? Seedsherenow dot com has a pack of of these or Irene x Chem D available. Tempting. Whats the terp profile like?


Really sweet smelling ones kinda minty bubblegum smelling the others still sweet smelling but harder to describe. Easy grow though plants haven’t given me any issues.


----------



## N8theSk8 (Apr 4, 2022)

Dr.Strain said:


> I have never written seen a water leaf frost up like this. Wtf have you done.


I've never seen anything like it myself. From what I've heard, if you reverse this for breeding, everything it touches turns into a frost factory.


----------



## Skittlez12 (Apr 4, 2022)

Lenin1917 said:


> Really sweet smelling ones kinda minty bubblegum smelling the others still sweet smelling but harder to describe. Easy grow though plants haven’t given me any issues.


Ok, ok. Minty bubblegum, interesting! I got his Tk x Humbodlt Snow I'm going to run along with these.


----------



## Retired engineer (Apr 4, 2022)

Creme de la Chem and a freebie 4 way cross from Mephisto…40 individual shots on a focusing rail, and half an hour of Photoshop processing to align, sharpen and focus stack a composite image. JFM.


----------



## T Ray (Apr 8, 2022)

SnowcaineV2 leader of the pack day 50.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 12, 2022)

Not mine, I found this on Reddit
Fig Farms Holy Moly


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2022)

My neglected outdoor '21 Bodhi Space Monkey.


----------



## resinhead (Apr 13, 2022)

Retired engineer said:


> Creme de la Chem and a freebie 4 way cross from Mephisto…40 individual shots on a focusing rail, and half an hour of Photoshop processing to align, sharpen and focus stack a composite image. JFM.
> 
> View attachment 5113160View attachment 5113161


Thank you for the SOP on how to get magazine quality photos!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Apr 13, 2022)

Last pisthash finishing up. Crasher runtz only got a couple weeks left too


----------



## Retired engineer (Apr 13, 2022)

resinhead said:


> Thank you for the SOP on how to get magazine quality photos!


Thanks, but the new IPhone does a pretty spectacular job too…


----------



## Northeastskier (Apr 19, 2022)

Seven week old Zskittlez.


----------



## Catskillze (Apr 21, 2022)

Some schwagg an my homies chilling


----------



## Northeastskier (Apr 21, 2022)

Cannabis Porn. Unreal. Dogs are wrecked!


----------



## N8theSk8 (Apr 21, 2022)

This BBC by square1genetics is the frostiest plant I’ve grown in a decade.


----------



## Growium (Apr 22, 2022)

Pretty amazed by this plant and can't remember the strain. Nearly ready.


----------



## Bud man 43 (Apr 22, 2022)

My frosty girl- Dolato


----------



## T Ray (Apr 22, 2022)

SnowcaineV2


----------



## chuckeye (Apr 22, 2022)

Gelato auto



Cheers, eh ?


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 24, 2022)

Oreoz 
Same bud one pic just zoomed in.


----------



## Bud man 43 (Apr 24, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5123719View attachment 5123718
> Oreoz
> Same bud one pic just zoomed in.


Wow


----------



## Lifeoffrost (Apr 27, 2022)

This is double dip from greenpoint. I’m teaching my stepmom how to grow. She’s doing feminized seeds but I’m still keeping cuts of each. I’m glad I did. This one is a really good smoke.


----------



## V256.420 (May 2, 2022)

Pre 98 Bubba from Twenty20 Mendicino

Full cola



lower nugs



top nugs


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 2, 2022)

After curing


----------



## Cboat38 (May 5, 2022)

Here’s some zookies, found a couple seeds out a pound 3 and a half weeks since first flower


----------



## JonathanT (May 5, 2022)

Bubblegum photo still has at least a month


----------



## Lizard0420 (May 5, 2022)

Bacio gelato what you guy think


----------



## Dank Bongula (May 6, 2022)

Week 9 - Double Grape (mephisto)


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 6, 2022)

My 1st post on RIU so I'll make it a good one lol

Romulan Blueberry (Romulan Genetics)

Jilly Bean F2 (MzJill)



Last but not least, my pride & joy Blueberry Muffin


----------



## Homegrown Hero (May 12, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5100300
> My Peanut Butter Breath.
> 
> View attachment 5100301
> My dad's.


Awesome flowers! What day of 12/12 were they at the time you and your dad took the photos?


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 12, 2022)

This one is just about ready- these colas are really dense and firm.


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 13, 2022)

N8theSk8 said:


> This BBC by square1genetics is the frostiest plant I’ve grown in a decade. View attachment 5122499


This one has my vote for frostiest bud so far- this is crazy beautiful!


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 13, 2022)

Bud man 43 said:


> This one is just about ready- these colas are really dense and firm.View attachment 5132628


Another shot of the tops


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 13, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 13, 2022)

Ahhh I see a hair, smh damn cat


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 13, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> View attachment 5132816


Nice!!


----------



## Drastafari084 (May 13, 2022)

1 of the frostiest so far for me, velvet Heat freebie from exotic genetix.


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 13, 2022)

Drastafari084 said:


> 1 of the frostiest so far for me, velvet Heat freebie from exotic genetix.View attachment 5132820View attachment 5132822View attachment 5132820


That’s a beauty for sure


----------



## Drastafari084 (May 13, 2022)

Bud man 43 said:


> That’s a beauty for sure


Yeaah thanks, bag appeal 10/10 for sure. Terps 0.7/10 haha


----------



## Darkoh69 (May 13, 2022)

Tropicanna Poison


----------



## Jcue81 (May 13, 2022)

Apple Fritter


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 14, 2022)

Jilly Bean 


Blueberry Muffin 


Romulan Blueberry


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> View attachment 5132816


Oooooweeeee


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

Jcue81 said:


> Apple FritterView attachment 5132988


Daaaaaaaaammmmm


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 14, 2022)

I love this thread! Many beautiful plants to inspire you.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)




----------



## DrOgkush (May 14, 2022)

Ethos ChemD auto at 66 days. Pre release freebie from NASC. Also my first actual attempt at an auto.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2022)




----------



## New weed grower (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Jcue81 (May 14, 2022)

Wedding Pie


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Wowsers!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Ethos ChemD auto at 66 days. Pre release freebie from NASC. Also my first actual attempt at an auto.


Nice for outdoors!!!


----------



## Dank Budz (May 14, 2022)

Black swampgas (black triangle) x (triangle Kush x sfv) I could be messing up the male/female donor, Mota rebel. Getting greasy early, outdoor organic.


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Frank Nitty (May 14, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


You always have it going on!!!


----------



## DrOgkush (May 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Nice for outdoors!!!


Never ran autos. Healthy plant start to finish. But dirty as fuck! lol. Smells like straight 90s chem gas. Good job Colin with it’s genetics. No herm either like he told me it might. So double score


----------



## xtsho (May 14, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> You always have it going on!!!


I think I already posted that one but from a different angle. I went a little crazy with the DSLR and took a ton of pictures. Now I'm getting them mixed up.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 14, 2022)

1st & 3rd pic is wedding cake from ILGM, 2nd pick is night king x lurch


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2022)

Bubba Trouble


----------



## DrOgkush (May 15, 2022)

You and your blunts frank lol


----------



## DrOgkush (May 15, 2022)

Amnesia post harvest and current cut at 40 days flower.


----------



## Mattbryson (May 15, 2022)

Mac1 6.5 weeks in flower


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> You and your blunts frank lol


All day, every day!!!


----------



## led1k (May 16, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> 1st & 3rd pic is wedding cake from ILGM, 2nd pick is night king x lurchView attachment 5133636View attachment 5133637View attachment 5133640


The second pic is a contest winner!


----------



## Brettman (May 16, 2022)

Long time creeper of this thread first time I’ve had a plant worthy. From a random batch of Greenpoint hermaphrodites.


----------



## HydroKid239 (May 17, 2022)

led1k said:


> The second pic is a contest winner!


I have a revegged clone going in a 5gal pot about 3x the size of the original mom. Gonna go a second round with her, as well as keep a cut.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 17, 2022)

Still some time left


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 18, 2022)

I am trying to stagger my harvests as I am finding it a CB lot of time to cut ,trim and hang- my last plant took over 2.5 hours with 2 people so over 5 hours for 1 plant. Although I had around 3 weeks between- one of the plants was early- 1 a bit late so they ended up being ready at the same time.
I may have found a method to help trichomes develop at the end of the cycle- like many discoveries- by accident.
I read a lot about harvest and curing before I harvested anything- one article I read the guy left his plants in the soil to die and dry.
i have had a busy week with doctor appointments and other obligations so after chopping that first plant neglected to harvest the second one right away-all the water leaves were totally wilted or completely dried out by the time I got to it- probably around a week from last watering. I did not even get to flush this one- anyway it seemed to really develop heavy trichomes in that time- it looked good but not too heavily trichs- i scoped it today at chop time and I am sure it loaded up since my last look thru the loupe.
You may want to try it with one of your plants to confirm- if you do please post your findings.


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 18, 2022)

Bud man 43 said:


> I am trying to stagger my harvests as I am finding it a CB lot of time to cut ,trim and hang- my last plant took over 2.5 hours with 2 people so over 5 hours for 1 plant. Although I had around 3 weeks between- one of the plants was early- 1 a bit late so they ended up being ready at the same time.
> I may have found a method to help trichomes develop at the end of the cycle- like many discoveries- by accident.
> I read a lot about harvest and curing before I harvested anything- one article I read the guy left his plants in the soil to die and dry.
> i have had a busy week with doctor appointments and other obligations so after chopping that first plant neglected to harvest the second one right away-all the water leaves were totally wilted or completely dried out by the time I got to it- probably around a week from last watering. I did not even get to flush this one- anyway it seemed to really develop heavy trichomes in that time- it looked good but not too heavily trichs- i scoped it today at chop time and I am sure it loaded up since my last look thru the loupe.
> You may want to try it with one of your plants to confirm- if you do please post your findings.View attachment 5135294View attachment 5135295


The buds were also a bit spongey- like they are a day or two after harvest - on the way to drying.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 18, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Jilly Bean
> View attachment 5133303
> 
> Blueberry Muffin
> ...


Whew, Jilly Bean, if it’s the right pheno, your going to luv it, great job, Blue berry muffin isn’t to shabby either!


----------



## CavanalCannabis (May 18, 2022)

Gadzooks by Thunderfudge Genetics @runningwithlightning

zookies x Chemmy F’n Sours


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 18, 2022)

This is the same plant- and maybe the same cola 8 days ago-


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 18, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Whew, Jilly Bean, if it’s the right pheno, your going to luv it, great job, Blue berry muffin isn’t to shabby either!


Thanks!
Yeah the jilly Bean is really impressing me and I love the nearly black fan leaves it has...this is from this morning:


And Blueberry Muffin this morning:


----------



## CavanalCannabis (May 18, 2022)

White Fire x Triangle Kush no 3 pheno from csi Humboldt. Citronella pine and kerosene. Very sappy sticky. Just fantastic smoke and high is clear but very potent. One of my absolute favorites.


----------



## CavanalCannabis (May 18, 2022)

CBD Warlock from Serious Seeds. (Skunk 1 x Afghani/Skunk) x Cannatonic. Tested 11.5% CBD, 9.7% THC and is definitely the stickiest and most aromatic flower I have/had. Fantastic medicine. Absolute keeper. Skunk notes are definitely present, but very berry hashy purple incense aromas dominate.


----------



## Darkoh69 (May 19, 2022)

Tropicanna Poison, 2 phenos week 6


----------



## Newbie716 (May 19, 2022)




----------



## jondamon (May 21, 2022)

Barneys farm blue gelato 41 at day 70 of 12/12.

2 different phenos in 3 pics.


----------



## Boatguy (May 22, 2022)

Some nl5/haze from AKBB. Pretty happy with it


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2022)

Nite Blood


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 22, 2022)

Bag seed


----------



## Growium (May 22, 2022)

Growium said:


> Pretty amazed by this plant and can't remember the strain. Nearly ready.View attachment 5122613View attachment 5122615


End result


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Buzzzxx (May 22, 2022)

Chem 91 skunk va cut grown from cali connection seed in all organic soil. Lemon gassy greatness of a legendary strain.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5137242


POPCORN kernels. Good to see ya.


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> POPCORN kernels. Good to see ya.


Post up your broccoli homeboy


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Post up your broccoli homeboy


Went to dry sift. About a pound. 

Just this mangey space monkey from last fall outdoors. About a few pounds. LMAO. How does yours store after drying?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 22, 2022)

WOW! ATM as I smoke. And you have over runs when you actually grow a plant. Not a closet of big box annuals. And did you mistake that for cat droppings? Looks like you stepped on those itty bitty things.


----------



## Boatguy (May 22, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> WOW! ATM as I smoke. And you have over runs when you actually grow a plant. Not a closet of big box annuals. And did you mistake that for cat droppings? Looks like you stepped on those itty bitty things.


Vacuum sealed maybe?.. Looks almost brick


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Vacuum sealed maybe?.. Looks almost brick


Stored in grove bags. It’s like you guys have never grown dense buds before?


----------



## Boatguy (May 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Stored in grove bags. It’s like you guys have never grown dense buds before?


Probably just the pic, along with a tight trim.. Im lazy, and my trim pile is small


----------



## lusidghost (May 22, 2022)

I think he's haxing.


----------



## bk78 (May 22, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Probably just the pic, along with a tight trim.. Im lazy, and my trim pile is small


I use a trim brush myself. So it gets it tight to the bud


----------



## Boatguy (May 22, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 8 month midzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt know you graduated to youtuber. 
Much better than your pics.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 22, 2022)

VEED - Project Name


Make stunning videos with a single click. Cut, trim, crop, add subtitles and more. Online, no account needed. Try it now, free. VEED




www.veed.io


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 22, 2022)

Sorry for the link, it failed when I tried to embed it....but thats Blueberry Muffin above in the video


----------



## Darkoh69 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

Some freshly trim brushed midzzzz


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Some freshly trim brushed midzzzz
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137695View attachment 5137696


*bk
What do you do with the barbecue brush, a lil dusting at the end?*


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (May 23, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> *bk
> What do you do with the barbecue brush, a lil dusting at the end?*


I was wondering the same damn thing.....brushing the nugs hairs?


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> *bk
> What do you do with the barbecue brush, a lil dusting at the end?*


I take all sugar leaves off with it, scissor trimming is cool if you have a few ounces to trim

I’ve tried a bbq brush before I bought the trim brush, it beats up the buds far more than the actual trim brush.


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> I was wondering the same damn thing.....brushing the nugs hairs?


Yeah I brush the nug hairs before church every Sunday


----------



## ProPheT 216 (May 23, 2022)

bk78 said:


> I take all sugar leaves off with it, scissor trimming is cool if you have a few ounces to trim
> 
> I’ve tried a bbq brush before I bought the trim brush, it beats up the buds far more than the actual trim brush.


Never even noticed the product. I always wet trim, I feel like it makes better hash. That looks like something I would be all about if I dry trimmed. Show me a link, I might get one just to have for some of the girls that like to get leafy af, like the widow I have. To touch up with before I jar up


----------



## bk78 (May 23, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Never even noticed the product. I always wet trim, I feel like it makes better hash. That looks like something I would be all about if I dry trimmed. Show me a link, I might get one just to have for some of the girls that like to get leafy af, like the widow I have. To touch up with before I jar up


Google canna brush for local listings


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 25, 2022)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 26, 2022)

Purple punch x wedding cake


----------



## Billy the Mountain (May 26, 2022)

Durban Poison Day 56


----------



## Bud man 43 (May 31, 2022)

Nice smoke- sticky and delicious


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 1, 2022)

Jilly Bean 


Romulan Blueberry


----------



## Honyuk96 (Jun 2, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Purple punch x wedding cakeView attachment 5139590


Nice plant. Can you show off dem slammin flies please ?


----------



## T Ray (Jun 2, 2022)

Green Point Lemon Tree Punch 41 days


----------



## MonsterDrank (Jun 3, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Purple punch x wedding cake


Who's the breeder?? That looks like a damn fine phenotype.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jun 3, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Who's the breeder?? That looks like a damn fine phenotype.


Bought as Clone


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Dj. (Jun 4, 2022)

Got my new FireFly X Future Glass works pendy checking on some Gas Powered Sherb due to come down in the next few days.


----------



## Darkoh69 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Rurumo (Jun 5, 2022)

Here is one of the better pics I've taken recently: Day 42, NSFSHEEESH, Solfire


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2022)

Forgot about this thread.

Lvtk s1


Kerosene candy (not sin city's, this was named and created at least 3 months before they coincidencly came up with same name)


Blueberry shortcake f2 created by @LubdaNugs from Cannarado's original f1s.


----------



## bronrd257 (Jun 8, 2022)

gorilla cake( photo-p). did I make the cut?


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 9, 2022)

Platinum kush breath inhouse
Runtz got a clone
Miami Miami hunted by me checks all the boxes


----------



## harrychilds (Jun 9, 2022)

sMACkin in house genetics, week 5 of flower.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 9, 2022)

Romulan Blueberry 

Jilly Bean F2


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2022)

Another random bud


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 11, 2022)

Romulan Blueberry (romulan genetics)


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 11, 2022)

Sundae driver


----------



## The Larf God (Jun 11, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Another random budView attachment 5147699


Did you not even read the title of the thread ? Lmao.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 11, 2022)

The Larf God said:


> Did you not even read the title of the thread ? Lmao.


----------



## The Larf God (Jun 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> View attachment 5148004


Your correct!  Just your run of the mill crusty old cum sock here. You know all about those don’t you.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 11, 2022)

The Larf God said:


> Your correct!  Just your run of the mill crusty old cum sock here. You know all about those don’t you.


I knew the second you PM'd me. And I see you've already got one follower, bk. What a coincidence, .


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 11, 2022)

Bitties will fire my third go round all the way thru purple bud.


----------



## BreadmanDan (Jun 11, 2022)

Mac muffin from Tastebudz.


----------



## Hiddengardener (Jun 11, 2022)

Barneys farm g13 haze


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2022)

The Larf God said:


> Did you not even read the title of the thread ? Lmao.


You know black people can't read we just look at the pictures...
Now, with that out of the way, it says how frosty can a bud get??? That's just one of at least one hundred FROSTY bud pictures that I have posted here... You sound stupid as fuck saying that... Go be a hater someplace else, sir... And have a great evening!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 11, 2022)

The Larf God said:


> Did you not even read the title of the thread ? Lmao.


Did YOU???


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 11, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Did YOU???


Hahaha. I swear it's another one of 2835's socks. He's got a shitload, . I can't believe more people don't see it,


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I knew the second you PM'd me. And I see you've already got one follower, bk. What a coincidence, .


How are you not going to claim it's 28 like you usually do?


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> How are you not going to claim it's 28 like you usually do?


You know it's him too.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> You know it's him too.


I always know who it is, and you're genuinely always wrong. Including this accusation. None of them are me either. This is my only account.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jun 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I always know who it is, and you're genuinely always wrong. Including this accusation. None of them are me either. This is my only account.


 Then who is it?


----------



## The Larf God (Jun 11, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> You know black people can't read we just look at the pictures...
> Now, with that out of the way, it says how frosty can a bud get??? That's just one of at least one hundred FROSTY bud pictures that I have posted here... You sound stupid as fuck saying that... Go be a hater someplace else, sir... And have a great evening!!!


Actually it’s says FOSTY. Dummy.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 11, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Hahaha. I swear it's another one of 2835's socks. He's got a shitload, . I can't believe more people don't see it,


lol. I didn't see this before I posted my comment.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 11, 2022)

28 would never make a sock because it would violate the TOS. 


Sorry. Resume frost.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 11, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> 28 would never make a sock because it would violate the TOS.
> 
> 
> Sorry. Resume frost.


I dunno man has anyone ever seen 28 & Larf god in the same room before ?


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 11, 2022)

Brettman said:


> I dunno man has anyone ever seen 28 & Larf god in the same room before ?


----------



## JustBlazin (Jun 11, 2022)

Frost resumed 
SFV OG


----------



## Marq1340 (Jun 11, 2022)

Gelat.OG auto


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 11, 2022)

I think this is Cannarado - Gucci Links.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 11, 2022)

Whitewedding rbx. Garlicbreath2.0. 
Day 42


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Jun 11, 2022)

MAC, Zkittlez, Gorilla Glue, Strawberry Cough, God Bud. I just don't know which is which, they all were very yummy.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 12, 2022)

It's better to be dumb than be stupid


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 12, 2022)

Trop ever had shit so sweet and stinky makes you feel little sick to your stomach lol. Lower bud


----------



## T Ray (Jun 14, 2022)

GMO


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 16, 2022)

Unfortunately had to harvest my final 2 plants early (by several weeks) but overall happy with the result

Jilly Bean


Blueberry Romulan


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 16, 2022)

White weddingrbx by seed. The cuts are way more killer looking. But they’re not deep in flower.


----------



## bubba73 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 16, 2022)

French macaron


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jun 16, 2022)

OGC


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 17, 2022)

I picked too early, but these nugs are still fire imo. 

Jilly Bean


Romulan Blueberry 


It was only my 3rd grow and these are definitely the best I've grown, despite the early harvest....so excited to smoke these strains....the romulan Blueberry is insanely frosty, my pics don't do it justice.....jilly Bean has subtle frostiness, as a lot of it his hidden by the sativa structure, but the frost is real lol


----------



## xtsho (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Bud man 43 (Jun 18, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


Wow- a finalist for sure- beautiful


----------



## Dank Budz (Jun 21, 2022)

Black swampgas, with and without flash outdoor organic, could have went a week or so longer but was starting to get bud rot


----------



## LGND (Jun 22, 2022)

White Lightning (Oreoz x MAC #5) Pheno 4. She stacked the frost for sure but has another sibling that looks to be frostier.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Bud man 43 (Jun 22, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> View attachment 5153214


Beautiful-


----------



## Billytheluther (Jun 22, 2022)

LGND said:


> White Lightning (Oreoz x MAC #5) Pheno 4. She stacked the frost for sure but has another sibling that looks to be frostier.


How do you get a nice trim like that


----------



## T Ray (Jun 22, 2022)

Lemon Tree Punch day 63 some lowers


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 23, 2022)

Granimals


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (Jun 23, 2022)

Truffle Icing


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Jun 23, 2022)

Strawberry Cough and GodBud.


----------



## Nugbender (Jun 24, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Here are a few shots from my Blue D#5 from Old School Genetics, week 7.5 :
> 
> View attachment 5072543
> 
> View attachment 5072544


I was thinking about running this next, how much stretch does she have in flower?


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 25, 2022)

Nugbender said:


> I was thinking about running this next, how much stretch does she have in flower?


It grew as a pretty typical OG-there was definitely a decent amount of stretch, but it didn't get as tall and skinny as the OG s1s I'm growing now. It has great blueberry OG terps that have retained quite well in storage.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## jondamon (Jun 26, 2022)

Blue Gelato 41 by barneys farm.


----------



## Bud man 43 (Jun 26, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Blue Gelato 41 by barneys farm.
> 
> View attachment 5154966View attachment 5154967View attachment 5154968View attachment 5154969


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bullmark (Jun 26, 2022)

Gelato and CDLC
The gelato has a few more weeks but the Creme is closing in on her last week.


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Jun 27, 2022)

jondamon said:


> Blue Gelato 41 by barneys farm.
> 
> View attachment 5154966View attachment 5154967View attachment 5154968View attachment 5154969


Damn...glad I got a pack of those in my arsenal lol


----------



## jondamon (Jun 27, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Damn...glad I got a pack of those in my arsenal lol


You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 27, 2022)

G45XCD


----------



## LGND (Jun 27, 2022)

White Lightning Pheno 7.


----------



## Alfadog#1 (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Nugbender (Jun 28, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> It grew as a pretty typical OG-there was definitely a decent amount of stretch, but it didn't get as tall and skinny as the OG s1s I'm growing now. It has great blueberry OG terps that have retained quite well in storage.


Awesome, I’m phenomenal hunting for a CBD chemical right now, after that I’ll run the blue d #5


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 29, 2022)

First 3 - SuperBoof aka Blockberry 
Second 3 - Rs11


----------



## Retired engineer (Jun 29, 2022)

Pink Panama from Mephisto.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jun 30, 2022)

Miami Miami #2


----------



## BigSsecrets (Jul 1, 2022)

U guys make it hard to come in here and post everything looks so dam good!

Here’s my Blended sangria from adhesive genetics (salmon river og x orange slices)


----------



## T Ray (Jul 1, 2022)

GMO


----------



## Gemtree (Jul 1, 2022)

Gushers


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 2, 2022)

Here is one of my LouisXIII S1s:


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Illicitmango (Jul 2, 2022)

GDP x 3 run homer


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 3, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> For you haters fuck your likes supreme over here


About a lb


----------



## Billytheluther (Jul 3, 2022)

You out did yourself.. that trim will surely make fore some nice bubble


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jul 3, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> You out did yourself.. that trim will surely make fore some nice bubble


Bubble wtf is that garbage ️


----------



## Brettman (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> For you haters fuck your likes supreme over here


Lmao. The fuck is this


----------



## Brettman (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> Fuck you too pussy


You mad bro?


----------



## Brettman (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> Says the other bitch that just likes shit but don't post shit keyboard bitch


I’ve been journaling my grows on here for years dummy.


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jul 4, 2022)

O.G.C


----------



## bk78 (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> Says the other bitch that just likes shit but don't post shit keyboard bitch


----------



## bk78 (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> Fuck you too pussy


Hi good morning sir

See you in my journal soon too I take it?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> O.G.C


Wrong thread


----------



## bk78 (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> You mean Riding other people dicks only bitches are from Canada dry hating ass hoe


Step up cuck


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 4, 2022)

Don’t get weird. No bodies doing anything. We’re on the internet people.


----------



## bk78 (Jul 4, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Don’t get weird. No bodies doing anything. We’re on the internet people.


Dude just comes out swinging out of nowhere. Millennial is my guess?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 4, 2022)

Summer breaks is almost over


----------



## Emeraldjack713 (Jul 4, 2022)

Enough of the bs let me see y'all's larf


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 4, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Dude just comes out swinging out of nowhere. Millennial is my guess?


My guess swinging would look like what on the computer? lmfao. 
stick and stones man.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> Enough of the bs let me see y'all's larf


You want larf or fried struggling deficient flowers like you posted? Just to be fair you know?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> All I've seen was trash from you DrOgkush from where bitch you couldn't grow one even if I gave it to you


I bet .


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 4, 2022)

Maybe summer school would of suited you quite well. Is it still open? Or did you drop out already? Judging by your dirty grow space and fingers. You definitely didn take any coarse on hygiene. But to each his own.


----------



## Er3 (Jul 4, 2022)

rocketdog1989 said:


> Strawberry Cough and GodBud.


God bud Is awesome, Jordan of the island right? I grew God's blue cheese it was amazing


----------



## T Ray (Jul 4, 2022)

Emeraldjack713 said:


> For you haters fuck your likes supreme over here


Fuck homie, this competition is over. You win. Talk about a hole in one. You aced it. It’s all frost.

How am I supposed to compete with that?


----------



## Er3 (Jul 4, 2022)

twisted tree autoflower alien moon rock


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 4, 2022)

Divine Banana


----------



## odessa (Jul 4, 2022)

These bag seeds are in week 6 and off to a good start. By week 10 or so I'm hoping they are frosty like the dope ass pics in this thread.So many of you grow some dank plants!


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 5, 2022)

Bitties #4 smells sweet. Two weeks to go.


----------



## gddg (Jul 8, 2022)

sannies jack herer day 28 flower, 60 days more to go!


IHG platinum kush breath remix


----------



## odessa (Jul 8, 2022)

Bag seed (possibly Tropicana Cookies) is getting frostier towards week 7


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 9, 2022)

Bitties #1 my black kush pheno 1 week cure no flash


----------



## MikeMuffler (Jul 9, 2022)

Dosi x MAC chopped at 72 days 12/12


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 9, 2022)

garlicbreath2.0.
And a WhiteWeddingRbx photo i edited the shadows and darkness. Sharpened the trichs


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 10, 2022)

Black cherry garlic


----------



## TreesUpNorth (Jul 10, 2022)

Some frosty from a few years back.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 13, 2022)

Here is an Irene S1 @ 10 weeks-very terpy plant:


----------



## bk78 (Jul 13, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Here is an Irene S1 @ 10 weeks-very terpy plant:
> 
> View attachment 5162651


Looks tasty


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 13, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Looks tasty


Thanks a lot! Honestly, out of the entire group I've grown out this time, this is the one I want to try the most!


----------



## bk78 (Jul 13, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Thanks a lot! Honestly, out of the entire group I've grown out this time, this is the one I want to try the most!


Hope it ticks all the boxes for you.


----------



## BigSsecrets (Jul 14, 2022)

Blended sangria ready for the cure


----------



## TreesUpNorth (Jul 14, 2022)

BigSsecrets said:


> Blended sangria ready for the cure


Looks like it's got those sandy trichs!


----------



## Splinter7 (Jul 14, 2022)

green crack s1 : this was super potent. the squishes were really good, near 20% returns.
and critical kush, green pheno, from dinefem. super terpy. smoked some in colorado on a trip, everyone wanted to know which dispo it came from, lol.


----------



## UncleJesse (Jul 14, 2022)

I am pretty happy with this Girl Scout


----------



## RSTXVIII (Jul 19, 2022)

Lit farms. Chester Cheetah (Cheetah Piss x Red Velvet) Day 52


----------



## RonnieB2 (Jul 19, 2022)

2 month cure banana daddy


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Jul 19, 2022)

Crescendo larf.


----------



## Retired engineer (Jul 19, 2022)

Freebie from Mephisto


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 20, 2022)

Today is day 7 of the drying period for this NSFSHEEESH, I couldn't resist plucking a little side nug off to "test the moisture content" in my vaporizer:


----------



## Retired engineer (Jul 20, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Today is day 7 of the drying period for this NSFSHEEESH, I couldn't resist plucking a little side nug off to "test the moisture content" in my vaporizer:
> 
> View attachment 5166641


Awesome!


----------



## 1littlesoldier1 (Jul 20, 2022)

Sky lotus. My camera doesn’t do it justice though  looks so much More cristallised with the naked eye


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 25, 2022)

@Marq1340 

What nutrients and what lights 

Everyone include nutrients and light plz.


----------



## Marq1340 (Jul 25, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> @Marq1340
> 
> What nutrients and what lights
> 
> Everyone include nutrients and light plz.


I must have missed that, my bad.


Reused soil(3x) I re-amended using Dr.earth and other organic based products. (detailed here)

As for light I jammed a 200 watt sunraise QB2000 inside of a 2x2.


----------



## Bud man 43 (Jul 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> View attachment 5169199View attachment 5169200View attachment 5169197View attachment 5169201View attachment 5169202View attachment 5169198


Beautiful- nice pics


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 25, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


> View attachment 5169199View attachment 5169200View attachment 5169197View attachment 5169201View attachment 5169202View attachment 5169198


It looks like you belong here after all 
Congrats


----------



## K&A kid (Jul 25, 2022)

Here’s a couple of mine… Chem4 s1, divine banana, pink runtz, divine gelato 3. All organically grown in garden tone chicken shit mix …locally sourced at Home Depot lol. The chem 4 is the best out of these, the seeds were from dr. Greenthumb, selection was done around 08-09.


----------



## K&A kid (Jul 25, 2022)

A few nug shots… Pink runtz, Oreoz, black banana cookie.


----------



## Rurumo (Jul 25, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Here’s a couple of mine… Chem4 s1, divine banana, pink runtz, divine gelato 3. All organically grown in garden tone chicken shit mix …locally sourced at Home Depot lol. The chem 4 is the best out of these, the seeds were from dr. Greenthumb, selection was done around 08-09.View attachment 5169402View attachment 5169403View attachment 5169404View attachment 5169405


Beautiful plants!


----------



## K&A kid (Jul 25, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Beautiful plants!


Thank you, been on this for 3 decades and never posted a pic until today, cats outta the bag now I suppose…


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Jul 26, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> A few nug shots… Pink runtz, Oreoz, black banana cookie.View attachment 5169423View attachment 5169424View attachment 5169425


Is your oreoz a cut or did you hunt it?


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Jul 31, 2022)

#Marshydroprimeday


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 1, 2022)

Apples & Bananas X Medellin


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Aug 1, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> View attachment 5173316
> Apples & Bananas X Medellin


When they get frosty Iike that and they r hanging up in the dark and I check on em and all I see is white in dim light my heart always drops in fear of some kinda mildew or mold. I quickly grab a branch and then I'm like oh it's just covered in glass.


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 1, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Is your oreoz a cut or did you hunt it?


It’s the same clone everybody has, good yielder, easy trim, great bag appeal but not much of a nose, kinda has a sweet mossy and earthy aroma. People like the way it looks though, almost as if it jumped off of Instagram.IMO
Dante’s inferno has a better nose and decent formation. Here’s one at 7weeks, still has a couple weeks to go.


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Aug 1, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> It’s the same clone everybody has, good yielder, easy trim, great bag appeal but not much of a nose, kinda has a sweet mossy and earthy aroma. People like the way it looks though, almost as if it jumped off of Instagram.IMO
> Dante’s inferno has a better nose and decent formation. Here’s one at 7weeks, still has a couple weeks to go.View attachment 5173404


Is it listed on strainly?


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 1, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Is it listed on strainly?


Microbe bros


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Aug 1, 2022)

K&A kid said:


> Microbe bros


Thanks


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 5, 2022)

LouisXIII S1


----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Lizard0420 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Sickofitall420247 (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Bud man 43 (Aug 5, 2022)

TK Bubba from medical seed


----------



## PJ Diaz (Aug 8, 2022)

My first time with this strain. She is a bit nute sensitive, so got a little tip burn, but about a week away from harvest, and she's looking like a real winner. Lemon Ghoulie (aka Log Cabin) -- Lemon OG Kush Breath x Biker Kush (Hell OG x Lucifer x Hell OG). Smells lemon-licious!


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 8, 2022)

Keeper Pheno of Dante's Inferno @ day 55

A lower of another Dante's Inferno. I might keep it


----------



## Kerowacked (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 8, 2022)

The Hoof #4
(NomNom X Thug Pug)

Scapegoat/ Thug Pug Collab


----------



## Brettman (Aug 9, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Keeper Pheno of Dante's Inferno @ day 55
> View attachment 5177447
> A lower of another Dante's Inferno. I might keep it View attachment 5177449


This is insane.


----------



## wagga (Aug 10, 2022)

bubba kush x gelato left, mimosa evo right. both at 6 days hanging to dry. picked the worst and smallest buds I could find for a smoke test.


----------



## superdank330 (Aug 10, 2022)

more Dante's Inferno


----------



## Bud man 43 (Aug 10, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> more Dante's Inferno
> View attachment 5178863


Wow-


----------



## Fordprefect42 (Aug 11, 2022)

Not the frostiest thing ever, but the bag appeal is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## dochickory (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## dochickory (Aug 13, 2022)

Previous grow, haven't had a grow since 2017 way too long been buying from a dispensary, some good strains and gets you high, but I've yet to find any that tastes as good as my cured buds. No one has high quality tasting buds, just strong! Anyway going to post some progress pictures, still cleaning and sanitizing getting ready!


----------



## UncleJesse (Aug 14, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> Keeper Pheno of Dante's Inferno @ day 55
> View attachment 5177447
> A lower of another Dante's Inferno. I might keep it View attachment 5177449


Looks amazing.


----------



## Dj. (Aug 17, 2022)

Gas Powered Sherbert set to come down on Monday.
Loves to foxtale


----------



## T Ray (Aug 17, 2022)

Jesus OG day 41 and we just getting started.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Aug 17, 2022)

@massgrowers.connection on IG 
Strain: Dream Wedding (Dreamberry x Wedding cake *Jbeezy cut) 
Maxibloom + bloom plus bp1500 (150w) 
She’s hung up drying now.


----------



## OvrgrwThCmnweath (Aug 18, 2022)

Some pheno finder rainbow cake, my favorite from the last run


----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 18, 2022)

She won't win any awards but I swear she's the best to me.


----------



## Trichpalace (Sep 1, 2022)

Dj. said:


> Gas Powered Sherbert set to come down on Monday.
> Loves to foxtale
> 
> View attachment 5182627
> ...


Looks fire! How's the nose on that?


----------



## Dj. (Sep 1, 2022)

Trichpalace said:


> Looks fire! How's the nose on that?


The Nose and bag appeal are both top notch.
It’s Actually GPS x Blueberry muffin ,

Fresh on the plant I swear it smells like tootsie rolls, sweet but at the same time has this nice blueberry backround and a spice tone.

I grow stuff that taste better but this plant is vigorous
Pretty much grows itself. Gives a bit of a different high then the typical hybrids these days. Makes me want to clean the house instead of falling asleep like some other strains.

It’s Okie&Bean btw they have a few varieties on Tony Greenhand’ shop. Greenhandshop.org


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 1, 2022)

some super glue on the top. Outdoor. 
then indoor white wedding


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 1, 2022)

Durbanana. My IBL Durban X Banana Punch from Shitz Legitz of Fairbanks AK. 5 weeks in.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 1, 2022)

Pure IBL Durban. Original source Alaska Cannabis Cache. RIP, Jim.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 1, 2022)

MacDurban. IBL Durban X MAC. And the MAC is the real deal. By cutting only here. MAC courtesy of Shitz Legitz, Fairbanks Alaska. Yes I have seeds for all and more including Durban X Blackwater and again it’s the genuine shit.


----------



## Trichpalace (Sep 1, 2022)

How about going old school with some Purple Urkle?


----------



## Bud man 43 (Sep 1, 2022)

Trichpalace said:


> How about going old school with some Purple Urkle?


Pretty flower!!


----------



## HydroKid239 (Sep 1, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> @massgrowers.connection on IG
> Strain: Dream Wedding (Dreamberry x Wedding cake *Jbeezy cut)
> Maxibloom + bloom plus bp1500 (150w)
> She’s hung up drying now. View attachment 5182903View attachment 5182904View attachment 5182905


Results from the plant above.
Dried for 12 days 65-70F / 55-60% RH 
Been in jars for a week at 60%


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 1, 2022)

Wedding Cake S1


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Sep 1, 2022)

Early entry from me. Day 34 flower. Purple Passion Auto from synergy automatic genetics. Hoping it'll frost up good over the next four or five weeks. 

Got nothing on most of the buds here, but not bad for an auto at day 34.
Main cola 


Some of the lowers 


The 4000k and fewer 660nm diodes put off a nice spectrum for pictures compared to the majority 3000k/few 5000k and higher 660nm count of the larger board in the 2x4. 

9 BFC's bruh lol. Just ignore the plant being in a 2x2x4 and assume it's thrice the size.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 2, 2022)

OvrgrwThCmnweath said:


> Some pheno finder rainbow cake, my favorite from the last runView attachment 5183454


Have a 5 pack of this


----------



## Lizard0420 (Sep 2, 2022)

here's some Tropicana cherry


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 2, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> View attachment 5191733View attachment 5191734here's some Tropicana cherry


That's beautiful


----------



## xox (Sep 3, 2022)

Mass Medical Strains - Star Pupil

In House Genetics - Platinum Kush Breath

L.A OG Kush

Barney's Farm - Purple Punch

Purple Punch


----------



## DrOgkush (Sep 3, 2022)

A lil outside love


----------



## OvrgrwThCmnweath (Sep 5, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> Have a 5 pack of this


Nice, i was thinking about buying some more before they were out, i think they only have single seeds left on attitude, maybe not even anymore, idk, i wish i i would've taken more clones of it but i did find one seed so im think im guna pop it on my next run and see how it turns out


----------



## SamRD (Sep 6, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> more Dante's Inferno
> View attachment 5178863


Dude that's crazy. I see it on sale in deeplyrootedseedbank and proxyseedbank. Did you get it from those? Or else?


----------



## superdank330 (Sep 6, 2022)

SamRD said:


> Dude that's crazy. I see it on sale in deeplyrootedseedbank and proxyseedbank. Did you get it from those? Or else?


I actually forgot haha maybe was Neptune , They have some on clearwaters website, I just grabbed their Devil Driver S1 and Rainbow Belts X Pablos Revenge 40% off


----------



## SamRD (Sep 6, 2022)

superdank330 said:


> I actually forgot haha maybe was Neptune , They have some on clearwaters website, I just grabbed their Devil Driver S1 and Rainbow Belts X Pablos Revenge 40% off


I ended up buying it from Tiki's. I wasn't aware of these guys, dark horses selling amazing genetics.


----------



## Harry Areolas (Sep 6, 2022)

you people can really grow some great cannabis I knew i came to the right website


----------



## budrock61 (Sep 6, 2022)

Furballs from my Ethos Citradelic Sunset pheno hunt:


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 6, 2022)

budrock61 said:


> Furballs from my Ethos Citradelic Sunset pheno hunt:
> 
> View attachment 5193861View attachment 5193863View attachment 5193864


F'ing beauties ! .......to pretty to smoke........yea , right .


----------



## budrock61 (Sep 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing beauties ! .......to pretty to smoke........yea , right .


Haha... smoked one last night! Wicked strong but clear buzz, got that sativa kick!


----------



## Fallguy111 (Sep 7, 2022)

Harry Areolas said:


> you people can really grow some great cannabis I knew i came to the right website


"Us" people. Welcome brudda.


----------



## Lizard0420 (Sep 7, 2022)

bad girl by 2020 Mendocino


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 7, 2022)

budrock61 said:


> Haha... smoked one last night! Wicked strong but clear buzz, got that sativa kick!


Really sweet nuggies , I think the pics made me drool are ! Can't beat Sativa. I've been growing Chocolope ( supposedly 90% + ) . Haven't smoked Indica in quite some time ( don't like being comatose ). Attached pic of a Chocolope ( 90%+)
bud.....moving and grooving weed ! ( I have several cats and dogs , ergo hairs on
weed.....they help it fire up...yuk-yuk-yuk.


----------



## budrock61 (Sep 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Really sweet nuggies , I think the pics made me drool are ! Can't beat Sativa. I've been growing Chocolope ( supposedly 90% + ) . Haven't smoked Indica in quite some time ( don't like being comatose ). Attached pic of a Chocolope ( 90%+)
> bud.....moving and grooving weed ! ( I have several cats and dogs , ergo hairs on
> weed.....they help it fire up...yuk-yuk-yuk.


Nice. Luv me some Chocolope! Yeah, my first sativa grow... indica is more like a beer buzz, this sativa is like vodka and red bull haha


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 9, 2022)

MS#11


----------



## Dubstin (Sep 10, 2022)

Woreoz - clear water genetics



Slurricane#7 in-house genetics


Platinum Gucci - rocbudinc


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 10, 2022)

Dubstin said:


> Woreoz - clear water genetics
> 
> View attachment 5195973
> 
> ...


Your trichomes have a few buds sticking on them.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 13, 2022)

budrock61 said:


> Nice. Luv me some Chocolope! Yeah, my first sativa grow... indica is more like a beer buzz, this sativa is like vodka and red bull haha


Exceptional analogy.......perfect !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Exceptional analogy.......perfect !


I almost feel for him when he gets to shine and Jeiger. LMAO.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Sep 13, 2022)

chb444220 said:


> _***Who's Got The Frostiest Buds***_​Ok. Well I think the title describes what this thread is about... I just want to see how frosty a bud can really get. Sooooo if you got nice bud shots.. and you think it's the frostiest.. post'em up here!! Even if they're not that frosty.. and you just wanna show them off, post'em up here!!
> 
> Ok. Now I know there's buds that are frostier than mine... but just to get things started.. I'll post some bud shots from my White Widow Plant!!
> 
> ...


I like white widow, that's a good Buzz.


----------



## Hotrod2 (Sep 13, 2022)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Early entry from me. Day 34 flower. Purple Passion Auto from synergy automatic genetics. Hoping it'll frost up good over the next four or five weeks.
> 
> Got nothing on most of the buds here, but not bad for an auto at day 34.
> Main cola
> ...



That's so nice looking buds.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 13, 2022)

Dubstin said:


> Woreoz - clear water genetics
> 
> View attachment 5195973
> 
> ...


YEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


MICHI-CAN said:


> I almost feel for him when he gets to shine and Jeiger. LMAO.


I'm " Thick As Brick "....would please decode reply


MICHI-CAN said:


> I almost feel for him when he gets to shine and Jeiger. LMAO.


Good one ! You're a real f'ing hoot ! Best yuk of the day........" Jeiger " ,
Great verb . Your right though , it's kinda sad. Thanks for the sentiment , very thoughtful !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 13, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> YEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> I'm " Thick As Brick "....would please decode reply
> ...











Shinebomb Recipe | CrystalMixer.com


The Best Shinebomb Recipe. Learn how to make the Shinebomb drink.




www.crystalmixer.com


----------



## Tacotown (Sep 17, 2022)

Dont judge too harshly, I had a lot of issues with it this last run


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Sep 18, 2022)

here I go: ZkittleZ, GodBud, Strawberry Cough.


----------



## Rico2016 (Sep 19, 2022)

Do I win?


----------



## Bud man 43 (Sep 19, 2022)

Rico2016 said:


> Do I win?


Very fothy for sure!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Sep 19, 2022)

I didn't grow this, but this Blue Magoo I got is some of the frostiest shit....highly potent....the type of weed that still has you feeling weird the morning after lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 20, 2022)

Here’s some Pure Michigan test bud after 12 day dry


----------



## darkzero2 (Sep 20, 2022)

SGKM F3


----------



## J2M3S (Sep 20, 2022)

Grimm Glue


----------



## Lizard0420 (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## J2M3S (Sep 20, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> View attachment 5200718


Great colors.


----------



## Flash63 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Hotrod2 (Sep 21, 2022)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 5201032


Nice


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Sep 21, 2022)

Something nice


----------



## sourchunks (Sep 22, 2022)

Grape Cookies


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2022)

Do pics of actual frost count? Early frosts coming here. LOL. 

Nice buds.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 22, 2022)

sourchunks said:


> Grape Cookies
> View attachment 5201907


Nicely done Chuckie ....but aren't you fucked-up enough already ? ( that's a joke ya know ) . Sweet stoner dude....every leaf looks pristine......really fun when plating out that " frost "......really pretty zooming in.....enjoy ! I have 12 " Phillies " coming down the home stretch....some Blue Haze and Super Silver haze.....no big f'ing deal
.......


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 23, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Nicely done Chuckie ....but aren't you fucked-up enough already ? ( that's a joke ya know ) . Sweet stoner dude....every leaf looks pristine......really fun when plating out that " frost "......really pretty zooming in.....enjoy ! I have 12 " Phillies " coming down the home stretch....some Blue Haze and Super Silver haze.....no big f'ing deal
> .......


Hey ,you should be in bed rejuvenating ......Thanks for the response....the f-ers we're germinated and started in early April....gonna make great " Day Of The Dead " smoke


----------



## Growium (Sep 24, 2022)

mimosa x orangepunch,gookies,geleto


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2022)

Growium said:


> mimosa x orangepunch,gookies,geletoView attachment 5202763View attachment 5202764View attachment 5202765


F'ing-a......looks like a blizzard blew through......beauties ! Such a great feeling to see your hard work pay off ! I do the " string thing " also when I get heavy colas that wanna lean over...holds em up much straighter...simple fix.


----------



## Growium (Sep 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing-a......looks like a blizzard blew through......beauties ! Such a great feeling to see your hard work pay off ! I do the " string thing " also when I get heavy colas that wanna lean over...holds em up much straighter...simple fix.


Thanks! I’ve been in a battle with spider mites past few weeks just glad I see them early or could of ruined the whole crop had them at bay now finally just so glad I see them early and affected only a few plants and didn’t get to the tops. not long left just the mimosa is about 2 weeks behind the other two. I think I might have my biggest yield on a plant this time round on the glookies too. so has payed off just may of been a bit better without the spraying and mites. Yeah I prefer that one to and easy hang them on the the light bar.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2022)

Growium said:


> Thanks! I’ve been in a battle with spider mites past few weeks just glad I see them early or could of ruined the whole crop had them at bay now finally just so glad I see them early and affected only a few plants and didn’t get to the tops. not long left just the mimosa is about 2 weeks behind the other two. I think I might have my biggest yield on a plant this time round on the glookies too. so has payed off just may of been a bit better without the spraying and mites. Yeah I prefer that one to and easy hang them on the the light bar.


That's a shit-fuck deal when you have an issue when flowering! ! So smart keeping a close eye on those gals.....I scrutinize my plants daily , like ya said , catch those problems f'ing early !


----------



## Growium (Sep 24, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> That's a shit-fuck deal when you have an issue when flowering! ! So smart keeping a close eye on those gals.....I scrutinize my plants daily , like ya said , catch those problems f'ing early !


Yeah Could of been a hell of a lot worst bit surpised they held back as not long now! Just made it a lot more work spraying every leaf to keep the numbers down checked them all over today and sprayed the worst parts on the two with them which isn’t many on there now and just the bottoms of the rest to be safe.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2022)

Growium said:


> Yeah Could of been a hell of a lot worst bit surpised they held back as not long now! Just made it a lot more work spraying every leaf to keep the numbers down checked them all over today and sprayed the worst parts on the two with them which isn’t many on there now and just the bottoms of the rest to be safe.


Not that you don't this , but never put an outside potted plant any the f near your grow rooms....I did once....only once! Hope it works out.....I just potted 18 germinated seeds to work on all winter....


----------



## rocketdog1989 (Sep 24, 2022)

Growium said:


> Thanks! I’ve been in a battle with spider mites past few weeks just glad I see them early or could of ruined the whole crop had them at bay now finally just so glad I see them early and affected only a few plants and didn’t get to the tops. not long left just the mimosa is about 2 weeks behind the other two. I think I might have my biggest yield on a plant this time round on the glookies too. so has payed off just may of been a bit better without the spraying and mites. Yeah I prefer that one to and easy hang them on the the light bar.


I know its sacrilege and potentially a carcinogen but I put up a couple of no pest strips. One in the veg area and one in the flower room and keep the temps low enough they can't survive. 65f and flower as fast as you can. I started to see them on the bottoms of my girls during the 2nd or 3rd week of flower and my buddy said he used them for years growing and had no issues so I bought a couple and they disappeared right away. I also use a product by mammoth P called CannControl as a preventive. I soak them down, even under the leaves, once during veg and then again after the budding sites start becoming prominent(groups of hairs forming and the areas start stretching). I haven't ran into mite and mold issues. I would fight the mites and then the mold right after. It was such a battle until I started doing these simple steps. I run my temps 50 to 60f in the winter with no probs and the terpenes don't evaporate from the heat which makes the buds more flavorful.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 25, 2022)

rocketdog1989 said:


> I know its sacrilege and potentially a carcinogen but I put up a couple of no pest strips. One in the veg area and one in the flower room and keep the temps low enough they can't survive. 65f and flower as fast as you can. I started to see them on the bottoms of my girls during the 2nd or 3rd week of flower and my buddy said he used them for years growing and had no issues so I bought a couple and they disappeared right away. I also use a product by mammoth P called CannControl as a preventive. I soak them down, even under the leaves, once during veg and then again after the budding sites start becoming prominent(groups of hairs forming and the areas start stretching). I haven't ran into mite and mold issues. I would fight the mites and then the mold right after. It was such a battle until I started doing these simple steps. I run my temps 50 to 60f in the winter with no probs and the terpenes don't evaporate from the heat which makes the buds more flavorful.


Ya couldn't imagine the amount of the dreaded carcinogens that exist every where......I gotta admit though , arsenic ( and old favorite ) yields some beautiful apple orchards....a great pesticide....the f'ing poison!


----------



## Growium (Sep 25, 2022)

rocketdog1989 said:


> I know its sacrilege and potentially a carcinogen but I put up a couple of no pest strips. One in the veg area and one in the flower room and keep the temps low enough they can't survive. 65f and flower as fast as you can. I started to see them on the bottoms of my girls during the 2nd or 3rd week of flower and my buddy said he used them for years growing and had no issues so I bought a couple and they disappeared right away. I also use a product by mammoth P called CannControl as a preventive. I soak them down, even under the leaves, once during veg and then again after the budding sites start becoming prominent(groups of hairs forming and the areas start stretching). I haven't ran into mite and mold issues. I would fight the mites and then the mold right after. It was such a battle until I started doing these simple steps. I run my temps 50 to 60f in the winter with no probs and the terpenes don't evaporate from the heat which makes the buds more flavorful.


Thanks for the info and will keep that in mind and as my temps have dropped this past week too as the cold air is here and winter nearly here I was thinking of adding root mats but may hold off now just to get them done and slow down any mites left. That would suck to get them in 2-3 weeks in flower knowing gunna be in for a battle the next 5 weeks or so, I’ve just got a little hand held hoover added to the arsenal aswell and will try this on any I see later but not thinking it will work wonders just rather use something other then water and citric acid. I have a look into pest strips to.


----------



## Newcangro (Sep 25, 2022)

Few weeks to go yet but looking mighty frosty already


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 25, 2022)

Dubstin said:


> Woreoz - clear water genetics
> 
> View attachment 5195973
> 
> ...


Looks like Instagram weed... Do those trichomes contain cannabinoids?


----------



## Dubstin (Sep 25, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Looks like Instagram weed... Do those trichomes contain cannabinoids?


Lmao...sounds like someone grows mids.


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 26, 2022)

Dubstin said:


> Lmao...sounds like someone grows mids.


It's just that I grew some in-house genetics (Iced Out) and it was pretty much the frostiest stuff I've grown, but at the same time the weakest I've vaped. Pretty much all newer crosses I've grown in these past few years have been really frosty and loud smelling, but vaping a bowl leaves me feeling "empty". The ACE Seeds stuff I've grown lately doesn't look or feel modern at all, but I'll take their high over any cookie cross I've tried. People seem to be breeding towards trichome coverage.

Anyway, here's a few old pics of random plants so the thread doesn't get derailed.


----------



## Dank Budz (Sep 26, 2022)

Forum x dosidos 18 OGKB pheno with and without flash


----------



## J2M3S (Sep 26, 2022)

Brothers Grimm Glue under dual HLG-350Rs.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 26, 2022)

Dank Budz said:


> Forum x dosidos 18 OGKB pheno with and without flash View attachment 5203425View attachment 5203426


Very nice for me to stare at ...Excellence....stoner dude ! I have some " Blue Haze "
coming down the home stretch...giddy-the-fuck-up !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm half way in....I hope. But some Cinderella crystals will coming to the ball.


----------



## Sauron (Sep 26, 2022)

Lizard0420 said:


> here's some Tropicana cherry


Is this from relentless?


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 26, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey ,you should be in bed rejuvenating ......Thanks for the response....the f-ers we're germinated and started in early April....gonna make great " Day Of The Dead " smoke


I'm am also harvesting plants that germinated in early April.....A large stash of cured weed in canning jars is a " warm fuzzy blanket " blanket for the upcoming
never ending winter !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 26, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm half way in....I hope. But some Cinderella crystals will coming to the ball.
> 
> View attachment 5203802


F'ing beauty. !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 26, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> F'ing beauty. !


I'm harvesting some Blue Haze.....hopefully soon.


----------



## ChronicTrain (Sep 27, 2022)

Bud man 43 said:


> Wow-


----------



## chuckeye (Sep 27, 2022)

Amnesia Auto 



 Current grow journal

Cheers


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 1, 2022)

Cannarado genetics


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 1, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> Cannarado genetics
> View attachment 5206346


Beauties ! You'll be ready for the long cold winter...........if ya live up North of course!


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 1, 2022)

I'll be ready for winter...started at the onset of April....just started to cut....super silver and blue haze.....


----------



## Arby Bones (Oct 2, 2022)

King Tut, Purple Punch, and Pineapple Jaeger


----------



## Gemtree (Oct 2, 2022)

Dante’s Inferno


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 2, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Beauties ! You'll be ready for the long cold winter...........if ya live up North of course!


Thanks!! Midwest, close/cold enough lol.


----------



## crankdoctor (Oct 2, 2022)

cobshopgrow said:


> Sweet Seeds Do Sweet Dos, its a dos si dos.
> View attachment 5092687


What light did you use and par? Mine have foxtailed as well. Guess it’s just the strain.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 2, 2022)

Best thang smoking


----------



## cobshopgrow (Oct 2, 2022)

crankdoctor said:


> What light did you use and par? Mine have foxtailed as well. Guess it’s just the strain.


oh yes, that had been far above a 1000 ppfd at the tops.
a very few tops even bleached (really just upper the tops, was above 1400ppfd).
but... yea its the genetics for sure too, had one gelato in there too who foxtailed less, needed a bit till i realized its not also a do sweet dos.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 2, 2022)

Gemtree said:


> Dante’s Inferno
> 
> View attachment 5206380


Very nice. I missed grabbing Dantes Inferno. I just ordered Clearwater's Black Inferno - Dantes Inferno (black velvet cut) x Devil driver.


----------



## 420 Garden (Oct 2, 2022)

Day 1 week 6 somewhat frosty.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 2, 2022)

Arby Bones said:


> King Tut, Purple PunchView attachment 5206370View attachment 5206372View attachment 5206373, and Pineapple Jaeger


 A f'ing beauty.....never tried that strain.....very intriguing!


----------



## 420 Garden (Oct 2, 2022)

These are Hellfire and Maple Leaf from Coastal Mary Seeds.


----------



## Bud man 43 (Oct 2, 2022)

Wedding cake-


----------



## Bud man 43 (Oct 3, 2022)

Bud man 43 said:


> Wedding cake-View attachment 5206716View attachment 5206717


Looking pretty in the jars-


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 3, 2022)

Sour lemon og×skullcap


----------



## StoneDHedgE (Oct 5, 2022)

One of my mommas. Tested at 33.3 THC. Pressing it getting 24-28% returns. at 190F for 100sec. Couple pics of bud. Pic of a gram pressed minus a couple good rips,


----------



## Dirtyoak (Oct 5, 2022)

GG4 day 65


----------



## 420 Garden (Oct 5, 2022)

Dirtyoak said:


> GG4 day 65


Week 6.5 and still frosting.


----------



## Dirtyoak (Oct 5, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> Week 6.5 and still frosting.


Lookin good!


----------



## 420 Garden (Oct 5, 2022)

Dirtyoak said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks, one of the easier grows I have run.


----------



## Dirtyoak (Oct 5, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> Thanks, one of the easier grows I have run.


Yes I agree, that stretch had me though.


----------



## BigSsecrets (Oct 12, 2022)

Still early only day 42 since flip but had to test the new iPhone cam , it’s pretty sweet …problem child and 9 alarm


----------



## J2M3S (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Gemtree (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 12, 2022)

My last batch...purple haze and super silver. Getting my shelves stocked for a bitter eternal winter.....that stash is like a " fuzzy blanket " .


----------



## Billytheluther (Oct 12, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> View attachment 5211639


What is that?


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 12, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> What is that?


7 Hills by Freak Genetics. That was one of my phenos in a grow contest








7 Hills (Freak Genetics) :: Cannabis Strain Info


Freak Genetics 7 Hills is an f2 cross of Crockett's Strawberry Banana （Mass Genetics Cut） and Freak’s Blackberry Sugarcane male..Aromas: Berries, Gassy, SpicyEffects: Euphoric, Giggly, RelaxingFlowering Time: 63-77 daysPhoto credit: @M...




en.seedfinder.eu


----------



## Billytheluther (Oct 12, 2022)

Hey g


MtRainDog said:


> 7 Hills by Freak Genetics. That was one of my phenos in a grow contest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that pic you posted is the same as on seed finder.. 
was that your personal on the picture


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 12, 2022)

Billytheluther said:


> Hey g
> 
> that pic you posted is the same as on seed finder..
> was that your personal on the picture


Yes, that was my contest plant. Apparently seedfinder didnt give me the photo cred (or whoever added it to their site)

Original post back in March


----------



## Billytheluther (Oct 12, 2022)

Looks amazing


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 16, 2022)

Oreoz looking frosty and stacks hard all the way up


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 16, 2022)

So many nice bud pics, you guys are killing it!


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 16, 2022)

Oreoz


----------



## Mattbryson (Oct 16, 2022)

L


a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5213342View attachment 5213343
> Oreoz


Looks fire can't wait til my run with her is done


----------



## Bud man 43 (Oct 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5213342View attachment 5213343
> Oreoz


Looks really nice!


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5213342View attachment 5213343
> Oreoz


Frostiest stuff I've ever seen! I'm guessing clone only?


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 16, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Frostiest stuff I've ever seen! I'm guessing clone only?


I got it from that site strainly.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 16, 2022)

Kings stash and the crown fits it well.week 4 barely lol fire


----------



## PJ Diaz (Oct 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5213342View attachment 5213343
> Oreoz


Beautiful! What are the terps on it like?


----------



## Brettman (Oct 16, 2022)

Damn that is fosty, Mongo Frog might be the new winner.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 16, 2022)

Sour Lemon OG got the chop today


----------



## chuckeye (Oct 16, 2022)

Amnesia Auto fresh out of the Harvest Right.





Cheers


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 16, 2022)

StoneDHedgE said:


> One of my mommas. Tested at 33.3 THC. Pressing it getting 24-28% returns. at 190F for 100sec. Couple pics of bud. Pic of a gram pressed minus a couple good rips,View attachment 5207935View attachment 5207936View attachment 5207937


Ain't your " first night out ".....sweet !


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 16, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> Amnesia Auto fresh out of the Harvest Right.
> 
> View attachment 5213524
> 
> ...


F'ing beauties !


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 16, 2022)

Mattbryson said:


> Oreoz looking frosty and stacks hard all the way up


They look wicked good !


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 16, 2022)

a mongo frog said:


> View attachment 5213342View attachment 5213343
> Oreoz


Now that's f'ing tough to beat ! Most exquisite stoner dude !


----------



## chuckeye (Oct 17, 2022)

Durban Poison



Cheers


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Oct 20, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> Durban Poison
> 
> View attachment 5214161
> 
> Cheers


Awesome! What are you growing in?


----------



## chuckeye (Oct 20, 2022)

Greengrowgirl1 said:


> Awesome! What are you growing in?


ProMix HP, 3 gallon fabric pot, Mega Crop one part, 600w MH/HPS...

Lambs Bread



Current grow. 

Cheers


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Oct 20, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> Durban Poison
> 
> View attachment 5214161
> 
> Cheers


Awesome! What are you growing in?


chuckeye said:


> ProMix HP, 3 gallon fabric pot, Mega Crop one part, 600w MH/HPS...
> 
> Lambs Bread
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I am growing one in hydro , so very curious about it. How long it take you to this awesome pics?!


----------



## chuckeye (Oct 20, 2022)

Greengrowgirl1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I am growing one in hydro , so very curious about it. How long it take you to this awesome pics?!


Veg for 50 days, flower for 54. 

Cheers


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Oct 20, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> Veg for 50 days, flower for 54.
> 
> Cheers


OMG, I veg it for 30 days


----------



## Racky (Oct 20, 2022)

Bruce Banner


----------



## chuckeye (Oct 20, 2022)

Greengrowgirl1 said:


> OMG, I veg it for 30 days


My seedlings had a slow start under a 85w CFL bulb and transplanted at day 18.

I had a plan to keep all four of my Sativa's under control and the Lambs Bread was short enough it wasn't necessary 

But I did have to tie a string around her waist today, he, he...

For the rest I used a 20" wire hoop at 28" high supported by three bamboo stakes. Then as they grew over the hoop I tied the branches down so they would grow horizontally. Worked like a charm...

Double Chocolate, measured one horizontal branch @ 26" long !



Full grow journal here

Cheers


----------



## Caleep (Oct 20, 2022)

Heartbreaker by sunken treasure seeds


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Oct 20, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> My seedlings had a slow start under a 85w CFL bulb and transplanted at day 18.
> 
> I had a plan to keep all four of my Sativa's under control and the Lambs Bread was short enough it wasn't necessary
> 
> ...


Wow that looks yummy hehe .
I meant I wonder how mine will turn out as I flower her too soon on the 30th days. My first grow Durban also first frow in Hydro. Thanks for the link to Journal ,will defi check on it


----------



## chuckeye (Oct 20, 2022)

Greengrowgirl1 said:


> Wow that looks yummy hehe .
> I meant I wonder how mine will turn out as I flower her too soon on the 30th days. My first grow Durban also first frow in Hydro. Thanks for the link to Journal ,will defi check on it


No problem, flowering early will just help to keep her size manageable..

Cheers


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 22, 2022)

Jj


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Oct 22, 2022)

Just a autoflower


----------



## jonconk84 (Oct 23, 2022)

First two are ChocoBud last grow Super Sticky. 3rd and 4th are current grow Gold Leaf and Gorrila Glue #4


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Oct 24, 2022)

jonconk84 said:


> First two are ChocoBud last grow Super Sticky. 3rd and 4th are current grow Gold Leaf and Gorrila Glue #4


super frosty man! hmmm I have to relearn my trimming as I left 0 sugar leave in it!


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 24, 2022)

jonconk84 said:


> First two are ChocoBud last grow Super Sticky. 3rd and 4th are current grow Gold Leaf and Gorrila Glue #4


Those look like they were harvested early.


----------



## Kerowacked (Oct 24, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Those look like they were harvested early.


Yeah, at least 20-30 minutes


----------



## lusidghost (Oct 27, 2022)

Not that this is the frostiest I've ever grown, but I took the picture on my iphone 11 without stabilizing it or anything. Just a zoomed shot from my shaky hands in the sunlight. I was surprised when I went back and looked at the pictures.


----------



## chuckeye (Oct 27, 2022)

Lambs Bread 



Cheers


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 27, 2022)

Lemon party csi 7 weeks


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 27, 2022)

Animal cookies s1 green point 7 1/2 weeks


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Oct 27, 2022)

Steve Lemme OG x White Cherry Truffle at week 12. Coming down this week sometime.


----------



## Newbie716 (Oct 27, 2022)

banjo and venom og


----------



## Brettman (Oct 27, 2022)

@FirstCavApache64 @Newbie716 

Looking amazing!


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Oct 27, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> Not that this is the frostiest I've ever grown, but I took the picture on my iphone 11 without stabilizing it or anything. Just a zoomed shot from my shaky hands in the sunlight. I was surprised when I went back and looked at the pictures.
> View attachment 5218147


Look like it was cover in white powdery mildew ! Are you sure it is not!!!


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Oct 27, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> Lambs Bread
> 
> View attachment 5218148
> 
> Cheers


What did you use to take picture?


----------



## chuckeye (Oct 27, 2022)

Greengrowgirl1 said:


> What did you use to take picture?


Nikon D7200, AF 105mm f2.8 @ minimum focusing distance and then a crop of the image below  

Shot in raw with studio strobes, processed with Adobe Elements and fine tuned/resized with FastStone Image Viewer.



Cheers.


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Oct 27, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> Nikon D7200, AF 105mm f2.8 @ minimum focusing distance and then a crop of the image below
> 
> Shot in raw with studio strobes, processed with Adobe Elements and fine tuned/resized with FastStone Image Viewer.
> 
> ...


Wow, you must be an avid photographer I can't believe the lens can get this closeup image!


----------



## BigSsecrets (Oct 28, 2022)

Problem child day 56 of 12/12 smells like orange scented gasoline


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 29, 2022)

Sour lemon OG had her for over 5 years ain't going anywhere.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Oct 29, 2022)

My cross of sour lemon OG×skullcap


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Nov 1, 2022)

Gatorslade frost auto, synergy automatic genetics. Had to come down a bit early due to spreading mould, but still turned out alright.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 1, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> Nikon D7200, AF 105mm f2.8 @ minimum focusing distance and then a crop of the image below
> 
> Shot in raw with studio strobes, processed with Adobe Elements and fine tuned/resized with FastStone Image Viewer.
> 
> ...


Now that's f'ing frosty!


----------



## bk78 (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## doughper (Nov 2, 2022)

chuckeye said:


> I had a plan to keep all four of my Sativa's under control and the *Lambs Bread* was short enough...


Did u mean lamb's breath? I've had that stuff from dispensary, but not no bread.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 2, 2022)

doughper said:


> Did u mean lamb's breath? I've had that stuff from dispensary, but not no bread.


Lamb's Bread is traditional Jamaican ganja


----------



## doughper (Nov 2, 2022)

confusing isn't it? 
`https://www.leafly.com/strains/lamb-s-bread`


> Lamb’s Bread, also known as “Lamb’s Breath,” is a sativa marijuana strain
> of unknown genetic origin, with uniquely-shaped, light green buds that resemble balls of sheep’s wool.


----------



## chuckeye (Nov 2, 2022)

doughper said:


> Did u mean lamb's breath? I've had that stuff from dispensary, but not no bread.











Lamb's Bread Feminized Seeds (Canuk Seeds) - ELITE STRAIN


Often referred to as ‘Lambs Breath’ we are overjoyed to now have available Lambs Bread! Lambs Bread comes from nearly pure Jamaican Sativa genetics, with a ratio of 95% Sativa and only 5% Indica. Lambs Bread possesses a wonderfully intricate Sativa terpene profile, with heavy herbal and pepper...




www.truenorthseedbank.com





Cheers


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5220905


Man , You WON!!!! and this competition is now over T_T


----------



## Greengrowgirl1 (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5220905


I bet you live in Calgary lol


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 2, 2022)

Divine banana 



Bitties #1 

Bitties #4


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 2, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 5221158
> Divine banana
> 
> View attachment 5221159
> ...


Magnificent


----------



## chuckeye (Nov 2, 2022)

Lambs Bread, harvested today 



Current grow journal 

Cheers


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 2, 2022)

bk78 said:


> View attachment 5220905


Cotton is making a big comeback...." it's trending " ......good job stoner dude !


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Nov 3, 2022)

Tha


Frank Nitty said:


> Magnificent


Thanks.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 3, 2022)

Not the frostiest I've grown, but this came out pretty good for short flowering modern sativa, Mango Mintility @ 65 days.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 3, 2022)

GG4xCD might not be frosty enough for ya'll, but it is some FIRE!!!


----------



## GWilliamsCannabis (Nov 4, 2022)

Amnesia Hazy Jones (connoisseur genetics)

Amnesia haze x Casey jones

Just harvested within the last week....my friend sampled some and was tripping balls lol thought he was upstairs in his room but was in his garage lmao


----------



## marsuzano99 (Nov 17, 2022)

High MAC sunken treasure seeds @growthemar


----------



## Brettman (Nov 17, 2022)

GWilliamsCannabis said:


> Just harvested within the last week....my friend sampled some and was tripping balls lol thought he was upstairs in his room but was in his garage lmao


What did you lace it with ?


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 17, 2022)

_French macaron wk 9 _


----------



## Jmass420 (Nov 19, 2022)

Monkey juice shortly before harvest


----------



## Cvntcrusher (Nov 23, 2022)

planet of the grapes - ethos
cherry gar see ya - ethos 
wedding cake - ILGM 

my favorite for terps was CGSY
favorite overall; POTG 
and the WC was greasy


----------



## mudballs (Nov 25, 2022)

Toxic Exotic...i just made up that name...i want that name. This is a Wedding Cake pheno but i call dibs on Toxic Exotic


----------



## Marq1340 (Nov 25, 2022)

CDLC

Double Grape(two huge nanners on the other side of this bud)


----------



## BigSsecrets (Nov 25, 2022)

Jungle canyon took it at 83 days probably could have went another week


----------



## husita (Nov 29, 2022)

Slightly stoopid fruits.


----------



## GODWORK (Nov 29, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> _French macaron wk 9 _


That Cutt Look Like It Slap! 
@wigsplitta713


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Nov 29, 2022)

Yes sir thanks she's a good girl I'll keep for a while.


----------



## J2M3S (Nov 29, 2022)

3 ounces of Grimm Glue. 60 day cure in Grove Bags.


----------



## gddg (Dec 2, 2022)

Blackout Truffle F2 (Biochem x White Cherry Truffle)


----------



## dankydank1973 (Dec 5, 2022)

wigsplitta713 said:


> _French macaron wk 9 _


Looks fire! How did you like this strain? I've got a freebie sitting in the lot


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 5, 2022)

dankydank1973 said:


> Looks fire! How did you like this strain? I've got a freebie sitting in the lot


It's great if you like cookies this is all cookies


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 5, 2022)

gddg said:


> Blackout Truffle F2 (Biochem x White Cherry Truffle)
> 
> View attachment 5233120


Wow! Beautiful flowers!
Is this from seed? TerpFi3nd right?
I’ve heard it smells something like mothballs!
I have beans but haven’t ran yet. How is it?
Terps? Smells? Thoughts?


----------



## Big tree (Dec 6, 2022)

420 Garden said:


> Day 1 week 6 somewhat frosty.


Are these Dante inferno plants they look good


----------



## Racky (Dec 6, 2022)

Got many weeks to go but this green crack is FROSTY as F$#@ so far and so sticky.


----------



## kod42 (Dec 6, 2022)

Probably 2 weeks left on this unknown strain and cereal milk lots of trichomes.


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> View attachment 5221158
> Divine banana
> 
> View attachment 5221159
> ...


I'm coming over ! F'ing beauties!


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Not the frostiest I've grown, but this came out pretty good for short flowering modern sativa, Mango Mintility @ 65 days.
> 
> View attachment 5221319


F'ing gorgeous! ....I'm drooling...


----------



## gddg (Dec 8, 2022)

CaliRootz88 said:


> Wow! Beautiful flowers!
> Is this from seed? TerpFi3nd right?
> I’ve heard it smells something like mothballs!
> I have beans but haven’t ran yet. How is it?
> Terps? Smells? Thoughts?


Yes these seeds came from Terp Fi3nd.

To me it smells's like a mix of earthy and fruity with a hint of diesel and mothball, very penetrating heavy smell.

I think it's a nice strain, probably not the biggest yielder but the buds feel quit dense.
They're at the end of week 8 and I think I will give them 1 more week. 

This is another pheno of the Blackout Truffle, almost done and looks very frosty.


----------



## tstick (Dec 8, 2022)

Damn there are some fosty buds in here!


----------



## Deadmagician (Dec 15, 2022)

Nearly ready….

Strain is Cherries jubilee.


----------



## Deadmagician (Dec 15, 2022)

Blackberry moonrocks & wedding cake as well


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 17, 2022)

Cindy 99 (FDM) 10 weeks


----------



## BigSsecrets (Dec 17, 2022)

Problem child from jinx proof leaning heavy to the tangie side ,tastes like oj


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## kod42 (Dec 18, 2022)

kod42 said:


> Probably 2 weeks left on this unknown strain and cereal milk lots of trichomes.
> View attachment 5234486View attachment 5234487View attachment 5234488


First grow is done I could only get a 7 day dry. ended up with half a pound and one ounce on the dot unknown strain and then cereal milk


----------



## kod42 (Dec 18, 2022)

kod42 said:


> First grow is done I could only get a 7 day dry. ended up with half a pound and one ounce on the dot unknown strain and then cereal milk
> View attachment 5239139View attachment 5239140View attachment 5239141View attachment 5239142


Also only had 1 big plant and 2 smalls


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 18, 2022)

kod42 said:


> First grow is done I could only get a 7 day dry. ended up with half a pound and one ounce on the dot unknown strain and then cereal milk
> View attachment 5239139View attachment 5239140View attachment 5239141View attachment 5239142


Like the Grove Bags






Web Store | Shop Our Products


Shop Grove Bags in small and large quantities in our online store and keep your cannabis fresh with TerpLoc from cultivation to consumption.




store.grovebags.com


----------



## kod42 (Dec 18, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Like the Grove Bags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are pretty good. They definitely do what they advertise lol


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 18, 2022)

kod42 said:


> First grow is done I could only get a 7 day dry. ended up with half a pound and one ounce on the dot unknown strain and then cereal milk
> View attachment 5239139View attachment 5239140View attachment 5239141View attachment 5239142


Great job on your first grow ever. Enjoy those nice buds!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2022)

kod42 said:


> First grow is done I could only get a 7 day dry. ended up with half a pound and one ounce on the dot unknown strain and then cereal milk
> View attachment 5239139View attachment 5239140View attachment 5239141View attachment 5239142


Congratulations, they look great. In your honor I'm taking a dab of Cereal Milk! What's next on your table?


----------



## kod42 (Dec 18, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Congratulations, they look great. In your honor I'm taking a dab or Cereal Milk! What's next on your table?


I’m going to try greenpoint seeds I know a lot of people don’t like them but I see a lot of good things also so I’m gonna give them a shot for my second grow. I have 3 holy smoke snd 2 ice cream punch from GPS and then I got 2 seeds from my mom she said it was lumpys apple fritter I am also running one of them prolly should have ran both and took a cut from the best


----------



## D586 (Dec 22, 2022)

Symbiotic wedding crasher. Finished at day 70 aka yesterday.


----------



## lusidghost (Dec 22, 2022)

Gary Payton / Cereal Milk x Grape Gasoline.


----------



## RookieMuffin (Dec 22, 2022)

D586 said:


> Symbiotic wedding crasher. Finished at day 70 aka yesterday.


Damn how to grow weed that frosty?? Is it just genetics or also good skill?? Dude they look hary as fuck! They must kick ass


----------



## Fallguy111 (Dec 22, 2022)

RookieMuffin said:


> Damn how to grow weed that frosty?? Is it just genetics or also good skill?? Dude they look hary as fuck! They must kick ass


Genetics first, you need the potential. Then skill, then equipment.


----------



## RookieMuffin (Dec 22, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> Genetics first, you need the potential. Then skill, then equipment.


Are Cali strains good genetics? Wedding Crasher is a cali strain right or wrong? Skill like training them and giving them a good environment? And equipment like powerfull Lights and so on? Damn I really want to see buds this frosty in real life... I can't imagine how high you can get damn!


----------



## D586 (Dec 22, 2022)

Bro that's a very complex question. Feel free to pm and I'll tell you some gems, but that's my 5th run to get it dialed in. I have multiple things I did first run that turned out pretty close. I'm about to cut a true winner of frozen coke here in a min and I'll post a Pic. I will say that nutrients plays the least part in all of it besides going organic is the way to go. Also I refuse to use a tent for flower and certain strains like cooler Temps and certain lights work better for certain strains and it takes time to figure out which ones work for what. I use a mix of multiple lights and have a purpose for each one. Some I put under hid to fatten, some I use red blurple to frost. Then wedding crasher uses one that the others strains don't like aka the panther x. Very good air circulation that I don't feel you can get with a tent. Air in and out and oscillation. 3rd coast is the truth , and symbiotic, I am running second generation 3rd coast now, so I will see, I always worry these places release fire the first time and then pollen chuck the 2nd time once they real you in for easy money. Also the best strains don't yield a whole lot even though the buds could weigh double other stuff. I'm about to cut the rare one that checks all the boxes. Yield, smell and looks soon. Wedding crasher is so good because there is so little leaf you can put them side bye side and get light penetration even though they don't yield heavy, but where it weighs 2x as much in bud weight it's not bad. I would say normal , just not a homerun bye any means on yield


----------



## D586 (Dec 22, 2022)

Also I would go as far as to say that Michigan strains are the best for me. I live in the east coast. It would kind of make sense to buy seeds from a place that has a similar climate to where you live. Because it was acclimated to your climate. Cali has vastly different humidity and Temps than the rest of the world. Any true grower in my opinion loves the winter for indoors, but if you were in Cali it would be 77 everyday constantly in San Fran with alot better humidity. I don't know the exact numbers of their weather, but it's alot easier there , I do know that


----------



## RookieMuffin (Dec 22, 2022)

D586 said:


> Bro that's a very complex question. Feel free to pm and I'll tell you some gems, but that's my 5th run to get it dialed in. I have multiple things I did first run that turned out pretty close. I'm about to cut a true winner of frozen coke.........


I tried to pm you but I am either to stupid to find how to pm you or I dont have permissions yet to message you because I'm a very new member. I think I have to wait until I'm able to pm people.


----------



## D586 (Dec 22, 2022)

I sent you a message bro.


----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 23, 2022)

Original Amnesia


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 23, 2022)

Symbiotic Genetics Banana Punch

and yes there’s a dog hair. 80 Huskies next door and it happens.


----------



## Hook Daddy (Dec 23, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> View attachment 5241064
> Symbiotic Genetics Banana Punch
> 
> and yes there’s a dog hair. 80 Huskies next door and it happens.


LOL A dog hair. I counted 10 before scrolling down and seeing you knew they were there. I can sympathize, I have (or my wife really) several dogs as well. All you can do is pick them out.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 23, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> LOL A dog hair. I counted 10 before scrolling down and seeing you knew they were there. I can sympathize, I have (or my wife really) several dogs as well. All you can do is pick them out.


That’s what I had to do. Was hired to feed and water the damned things until mid-September. They get really excited for the rations they get. Not mean dogs thank goodness but they jump on you and rub against you.


----------



## singlecoiled (Dec 23, 2022)

These are newbie grown (My second grow) Northern Lights Buds. I'm growing the same strain again now and am hoping for even more frost...


----------



## michojay (Dec 24, 2022)

D586 said:


> Symbiotic wedding crasher. Finished at day 70 aka yesterday.


Damn those are frosty


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 24, 2022)

*Ethos Auto Cookie *

Layered mix - HLG BLACKBIRD rig

HOHOHO - GONNA BLOW SOME SMOKE


----------



## Deadmagician (Dec 25, 2022)

Deadmagician said:


> Blackberry moonrocks & wedding cake as well
> View attachment 5238076View attachment 5238077



blackberry moonrocks dried up.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## wigsplitta713 (Dec 25, 2022)

_Tropical punch @7 wks_


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Dec 27, 2022)

Chemdog #4 from Blimburn.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 28, 2022)

Moby Dick



LSD



Both are from @CoastalMarySeeds and about a week to ten days from being chopped


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 29, 2022)

Oreoz first run I could have done better but she finished nice
Divine she reeks like sweaty socks and rotted fruit. She kicks too.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 29, 2022)

BIANCAADA6 said:


> Oreoz first run I could have done better but she finished niceView attachment 5242928
> Divine she reeks like sweaty socks and rotted fruit. She kicks too.
> View attachment 5242929


Nice camera. What you using


----------



## BIANCAADA6 (Dec 29, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Nice camera. What you using


Pixel 6


----------



## doughper (Dec 29, 2022)

Hook Daddy said:


> LOL A dog hair. I counted 10 before scrolling down and seeing you knew they were there.





> "Wha's in this shit man?"
> "Mostly Maui wowie."
> "Yeah?"
> "But it's got some Labrador in it."
> ...


 -- Cheech & Chong - Labrador

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTTSLXwIjiQ
```


----------



## xtsho (Dec 30, 2022)

Some AI


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 30, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Some AI
> 
> View attachment 5243372


Looks velvet


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 30, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Looks velvet


It's AI meaning computer generated. It's not real.


----------



## doughper (Dec 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Some AI


No shit? You just posted a pic made by some machine? 
LMAO, that's pretty far out, man. Not sure if I love it or hate it.


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 31, 2022)

Hey guys I was gonna start a new thread and ask but I figured yall got frosty buds so u could weigh in.
For frosty and tasty buds do yall use terpene enhancers or bloom boosters? Or is it snake oil? I don't add alot of the stuff I see guys using but get gd results. I wanna step it up but not just throw useless junk in there. If its truely all about genetics 1st then keeping her healthy 2nd can u really make it produce more flavor terps and trichs with supplements/amendments? 

Couple girls from my current grow!
Zkittles and dosidos start of week 7.


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Dec 31, 2022)

Most here don't use anything extra but good growing practices, a trained eye, and experience


----------



## xtsho (Dec 31, 2022)

doughper said:


> No shit? You just posted a pic made by some machine?
> LMAO, that's pretty far out, man. Not sure if I love it or hate it.


Made using my desktop computer using open source software called Stable Diffusion. Most real artists hate it as the model it's using was trained with actual artwork from artists some of it copyrighted material. There are many online sites that allow you to create images using it but I run it locally so I can train my own models.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Dec 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Made using my desktop computer using open source software called Stable Diffusion. Most real artists hate it as the model it's using was trained with actual artwork from artists some of it copyrighted material. There are many online sites that allow you to create images using it but I run it locally so I can train my own models.


what did you tell it to make 90%thc strain


----------



## Dirt_McGirrt (Dec 31, 2022)

Grow Monster said:


> Hey guys I was gonna start a new thread and ask but I figured yall got frosty buds so u could weigh in.
> For frosty and tasty buds do yall use terpene enhancers or bloom boosters? Or is it snake oil? I don't add alot of the stuff I see guys using but get gd results. I wanna step it up but not just throw useless junk in there. If its truely all about genetics 1st then keeping her healthy 2nd can u really make it produce more flavor terps and trichs with supplements/amendments?
> 
> Couple girls from my current grow!
> Zkittles and dosidos start of week 7.


In your case, prob genetics if you didn't get those strains from a breeder that put work into it. A lot of the big names like the desert strains and Zkittles could be crap and just pollen chucking.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Dec 31, 2022)

xtsho said:


> Made using my desktop computer using open source software called Stable Diffusion. Most real artists hate it as the model it's using was trained with actual artwork from artists some of it copyrighted material. There are many online sites that allow you to create images using it but I run it locally so I can train my own models.


You just showed banks like ILGM a way to acquire their own pictures.


----------



## Grow Monster (Dec 31, 2022)

ProPheT 216 said:


> Most here don't use anything extra but good growing practices, a trained eye, and experience


I see guys doing way to much in here also. They literally have a list of stuff they add. Plus tea's. I be thinking why add the extra stuff if its already healthy and either in the soil or nutes.


Dirt_McGirrt said:


> In your case, prob genetics if you didn't get those strains from a breeder that put work into it. A lot of the big names like the desert strains and Zkittles could be crap and just pollen chucking.


I think u missed the question. Wanted to know if anyone has used terpene enhancers or bloom boosters. And if it helped or not. And if any should be used or avoided. Ive gotten fire out of bag seed but these happen to be from reputable breeders. Would have to look up exactly where cus I get beans from everywhere. All price ranges.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 1, 2023)

What prophet said


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 2, 2023)

Contender?


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 2, 2023)

Those are Lemon OG Haze, they got pretty damn bright and frosty and had tons of resin.


----------



## Blue brother (Jan 2, 2023)

fried ice cream


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 3, 2023)

Blue brother said:


> View attachment 5244276fried ice cream


SHAKALAKA!!! nom nom nom


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 3, 2023)

WW X GG4...smells like berries and skunk.


----------



## madvillian420 (Saturday at 8:16 PM)

Cannarado Genetics Candy Milk (Cereal Milk x Gushers)

Cannarado/Compound Grape Gasoline 

CSI:Humboldt 3 Queens (Wifi43 x Bubba)


----------



## MtRainDog (Saturday at 8:19 PM)

madvillian420 said:


> Cannarado Genetics Candy Milk (Cereal Milk x Gushers)
> View attachment 5246160
> Cannarado/Compound Grape Gasoline
> View attachment 5246161
> ...


that grape gasoline… she’s wishin’ for a squishin’


----------



## madvillian420 (Saturday at 8:26 PM)

MtRainDog said:


> that grape gasoline… she’s wishin’ for a squishin’


smoked her all up lol. The grapiest of grape ive had, would have made some excellent rosin


----------



## superdank330 (Monday at 4:15 PM)




----------

